# Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und nähere Umgebung ! Ab in den Spessart !



## Google (22. April 2006)

Hallo

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart. 

Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden  Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking macht. 

Der Treffpunkt, Starttage- und Zeit müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein, Hauptsache es tut sich hier was. Denkbar ist es, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt, daß man sich auf halber Strecke trifft und dann was gemeinsames fährt. Es können sich alle, die in einem Umkreis von circa 45 Radminuten +/- 15 wohnen angesprochen fühlen. Natürlich auch jene die längere Zeiten in Kauf nehmen  oder gar das Auto zum Treffpunkt bewegen wollen. Ich denke da ist  einiges an Touren möglich  

So, da bin ich mal gespannt  wie viele vom Forum aus der Hanauer Umgegend hier rumfleuchen. Ich werde wohl einen langen Atem haben müssen   


Grüße Google


----------



## Google (22. April 2006)

So, dann versuch ich dem Thread mal Leben einzuhauchen  

Hier mein erster Tourenvorschlag für Morgen, Sonntag den 23.04.06. Wem es zu langweilig ist erst alles am Main lang zu fahren, können wir auch schon früher ins Gelände einsteigen. Richtet sich eben nach den Teilnehmern:

_Geplant ist eine Tour in den Spessart, in Mainflingen/Karlstein Dettingen geht's rein in den Wald. Über dann noch festzulegende (evtl. auch über interessante, neue Wege) soll es tendenziell Richtung Hahnekamm gehen. Weiter geht's mit ner Schleife über(den)Michelbach(er Weinberg)Richtung Buchberg. Dort wird alles um den Buchberg herum an Wegen/Trails abgegrast.

Ein Pause ist geplant entweder direkt auf dem Buchberg oder im Naturfreundehaus in Oberrodenbach. 

Je nach zurückgelegten Höhen- und Kilometern kann noch die Barbarossaquelle und Umgebung ergründet werden, ansonsten schauen wir zu, dass alle einen passablen Heimweg finden.

Alles richtet sich nach der Lust und Laune aller Teilnehmer. Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem langsamsten Fahrer.

Treffpunkte alle am Main entlang:

10:00 Steinheim, Zirkelsrad 4a
10:10 Steinheim Shooters
10:25 Klein-Auheim, Mainradweg unter der Limesbrücke
10:45 Seligenstadt, Mainfähre
10:55 Mainflingen Killianusbrücke

Bitte sagt mir bescheid, wo Ihr die Tour beginnen wollt. 
Es besteht Helmpflicht !!_
So hier noch der Eintrag wo Ihr Euch ggfls. anmelden könnt: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2313


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkmaster (23. April 2006)

Hallo google,
ich würde mich gerne mal an einer solchen Tour beteiligen. Ich komme aus Dietzenbach und fahre üblicherweise mit dem Auto zur Kilianusbrücke, um von dort Richtung Rückersbach/Hahnenkamm etc. in den Spessart einzusteigen. Die Schweirigkeit bei mir ist eher mal die zeitliche Verfügbarkeit, doch da bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2006)

funkmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo google,
> ich würde mich gerne mal an einer solchen Tour beteiligen. Ich komme aus Dietzenbach und fahre üblicherweise mit dem Auto zur Kilianusbrücke, um von dort Richtung Rückersbach/Hahnenkamm etc. in den Spessart einzusteigen. Die Schweirigkeit bei mir ist eher mal die zeitliche Verfügbarkeit, doch da bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige.



Hi Funkmaster,

bin auch aus Dietzenbach. Fahr MTB und Renner. Kannst auch mal den Parallelthread "Touren rund um Hanau" im Auge behalten, da sind bald mehr Kreis Offenbach als Hanauer aktiv  

Wird auch immer regelmäßig was angeboten.


----------



## Google (23. April 2006)

funkmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo google,
> ich würde mich gerne mal an einer solchen Tour beteiligen. Ich komme aus Dietzenbach und fahre üblicherweise mit dem Auto zur Kilianusbrücke, um von dort Richtung Rückersbach/Hahnenkamm etc. in den Spessart einzusteigen. Die Schweirigkeit bei mir ist eher mal die zeitliche Verfügbarkeit, doch da bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige.


@[email protected] Würde mich freuen wenn Du dann und wann mal mitfahren würdest. Die Killianusbrücke ist ein guter Einstieg für den Spessart. Poste doch einfach mal hier wenn Du wieder dort touren willst. Vielleicht können wir was gemeinsames machen. Ansonsten poste ich ja  

Erdi01 hat übrigens recht. Falls Du nicht ein Eingeschworener für den Spessart bist, dann bist Du im Touren rund um Hanau Thread nicht gerade falsch. Dort gibts jede Menge Kreis Offenbacher, die viel in Ihrer Region anbieten. Das ist gerade mein Problem, deshalb mein Versuch hier in Hanau und Umgebung was noch zusätzlich auf die Beine zu stellen.

Was heißt zeitliche Verfügbarkeit ? Geht nur ab und an was am WE oder auch mal unter der Woche ?


----------



## Google (23. April 2006)

*So da will ich in Bildern auch mal von der heutigen Tour berichten:

Bei dem Wetter war das ne richtige GenuÃtour. Der Birkenhainer begegnet man ja Ã¼berall im Spessart:*




*Hier ein schnelles TrailstÃ¼ck der Birkenhaiener in der NÃ¤he der Barbarossaquelle in Oberrodenbach:*




*Die Barbarossaquelle:*




*Ich habe mir heute viel Zeit gelassen und hab rund um die B-quelle wieder ein par Trails gefunden.

Hier schon was aus der Buchberggegend:*




*Der Limestrail:*





*Der Buchberg*





Und ein Trail  beim Buchberg:





*Lecker Bienenstich gabs im Naturfreundehaus in Oberrodenbach. Ganze 15 cm Kuchen fÃ¼r 1,50 â¬ !!*





*Am Dienstag fahr ich mal das neu gefundene ab um ne schÃ¶ne traillastige Tour  auszuarbeiten   *


----------



## funkmaster (23. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt zeitliche Verfügbarkeit ? Geht nur ab und an was am WE oder auch mal unter der Woche ?



Es geht auch mal unter der Woche, so quasi als "Feierabendrunde" ab 18 Uhr, ich kann das aber oftmals erst kurzfristig absehen und fahre dann meist spontan los.

@Erdi01: Prima, dass auch jemand direkt aus Dietzenbach da ist. Da müsste sich doch mal was gemeinsam machen lassen...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2006)

funkmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht auch mal unter der Woche, so quasi als "Feierabendrunde" ab 18 Uhr, ich kann das aber oftmals erst kurzfristig absehen und fahre dann meist spontan los.
> 
> @Erdi01: Prima, dass auch jemand direkt aus Dietzenbach da ist. Da müsste sich doch mal was gemeinsam machen lassen...


Ja man sieht sich sicher mal. Ich kann abend sogar erst ab 19 Uhr und poste im "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread. Ein beliebter Treffpunkt bei uns ist "ex Toom Parkplatz" oder "Paterhäuser Hofgut"

@[email protected] Das schönste an Deiner Tour ist der Bienenstich


----------



## Google (23. April 2006)

So, hier schon die nächste Tour am kommenden Dienstag:

BarbarossaBuchbergtour

Ist ne Tour aus den heute neu gewonnen Erkenntnissen, die Waldwege schwinden immer mehr  .....

Die Startzeit ist ein Vorschlag, gerne auch ne Stunde später dann aber mit Licht 

@[email protected] Kannst gerne anrufen wenn Du  nur kurzfristig zusagen kannst. Vielleicht lässst sich ja noch was machen. Meine Handynummer ist im LMB-Eintrag zu finden.


----------



## m.a.t. (23. April 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh extremes crossposting. Sag mal in wievielen Unterforen gibts den Thread jetzt schon?


----------



## puls190 (24. April 2006)

Hallo Google 

ist deine Tour sehr Hm lastig, kennst ja mein Problem. 
Die Bilder sind toll  da bekomme ich richtig Lust die Gegend auch mal kennen zu lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (24. April 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Google
> 
> ist deine Tour sehr Hm lastig, kennst ja mein Problem.
> Die Bilder sind toll  da bekomme ich richtig Lust die Gegend auch mal kennen zu lernen.


Ja, das ist auch nett da. Leider hab ich diese Woche keine Zeit, mitzufahren. Aber nächste Woche gerne. Aber: "Entdecke die Langsamkeit", sag ich nur...


----------



## Google (24. April 2006)

@puls190,[email protected] Im Großen und Ganzem habe ich selbst keine großen Raserambitionen, ich lass mich eher mal in einer Gruppe mitreissen und gehe es dann halt mit. Selbst bin ich selten ein Tempogeber

Die Tour wird schon um die 500 Hm haben, dass kannn man aber je nach Gruppengefüge variieren....übrigens auch nach oben. 

Der Thread soll ja alle Leistungsklassen ansprechen, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende. Es können sich ja verschiedene Gruppen zu Spessarttouren hier verabreden (wer weiß, wer weiß   ) Der Spass am Fahren im Gelände soll hier jedenfalls überwiegen und nicht der Leistungsgedanke (Dennoch gibts natürlich genügend Spassfahrer die einiges drauf haben. Deshalb auch die verschiedenen Leistungsklassen).

Wenns halt nur eine gemischte Gruppe wird, richtet man sich eben nach den Schwächsten. Wenn ich schon eine Tour anbiete, liegt das natürlich auch in meiner Verantwortung.

Mir liegt eher daran zusammen Biketouren geniessen zu können. Wenn ich es mal anderweitig brauche, dann kündige ich es an oder fahr eben woanders mit.

Und wenn es den einen oder anderen packt...Na und ? Ich steche auch gerne mal den Berg hoch, bring mal mein Herz zum Flattern und wart dann halt oben. Kann man ja vorher ankündigen. Aber ich denke das ist kein Problem...Oder ?

Würd mich freuen wenn Ihr mal dabei seid 

Edit:



			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind toll


Meinst Du den Bienenstich ?


----------



## puls190 (24. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du den Bienenstich ?




SACK


----------



## Google (25. April 2006)

@[email protected]ön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören  Bis heutenachmittag.


----------



## Edith L. (25. April 2006)

Der google weis, wie man den Leuten Appetit aufs Biken verschafft!


----------



## puls190 (25. April 2006)

shit kann immernoch nicht sagen ob ich mitfahren kann falls es klappt bin ich spontan dabei und melde mich per Handy Google Nummer habe ich.


ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. April 2006)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Der google weis, wie man den Leuten Appetit aufs Biken verschafft!


Danke , danke  Ich sitz hier und fahre im Gedanken die Tour ab. Mann, bin ich schon fertisch  

Also ich muß sagen, es ist viel neues und altes dabei, wieder mehr trailanteil und es ist jetzt ne richtig tolle Tour  Ohne Schei§§. Bin selbst schon richtig aufgeregt die Strecke unter meinen Stollen zu nehmen.  Und Bilder werden auch wieder gemacht.

@[email protected] Diesmal werd ich mein Handy griffbereit haben


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

dann will ich mich nach 1 1/2 Jahren auch mal wieder melden. 
Freue mich auf die Tour, hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Ich werde dann zum Parkplatz an der B8 kommen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. April 2006)

Guten Morgen

war gestern eine super geile Tour von Google.  Kann jedem nur empfehlen da mal mit zu fahren. Jetzt muss ich erst mal meine müden Knochen auf der Arbeit ausruhen. 

// Christoph


----------



## Google (26. April 2006)

@[email protected] Schön das Dir die Tour gefallen hat, Ippie hat sich schon im Nachbarthread bedankt  

Die Bilder stelle ich wohl heuteabend ein, teils sind sie leider nicht so gut geworden...muß wohl ne andere Einstellung wählen wenn Ihr die Trails runterdüst  

Die Tour hatte von der Parkbucht ab gesehen circa 38 Km und 550 Höhenmeter ist aber noch bei Bedarf geringfügig ausbaubar (gute 40 Km bei knapp 700 hm) Ich finde das ist genau richtig für ne Tour unter der Woche.

Morgen gehe ich wieder auf Erkundungstour und werde mal alles rund um den X11er auf der Barbarossaseite abklappern. Da gehen jede Menge Wege ab und meines Wissens gibts da auch noch 1-2 Trails  

Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja gerne anschliessen  Es ist aber ne reine Erkundungstour so daß Wege ggfls. zurück gefahren werden müßen oder doppelt befahren werden.

Startzeit wäre diesmal gerne 17:30 Uhr, spätestens 17:45, Die Bruttofahrzeit auf 2 Stunden begrennzt weil ich diesmal so spätestens gegen 8 Uhr daheim sein müßte.

Also bei Interesse einfach hier melden, die Tour stell ich jetzt nicht ins LMB.

Für nächste Woche stell ich auf alle Fälle wieder was Ordentliches ein sobald ich weiß wann  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (26. April 2006)

*So, wie versprochen noch ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen Tour: 

Rocky_Mountain*




*Ippie*















*Ja dann mal bis zur nächsten Tour  

Ich hoffe, daß hier sich noch weitere Hanauer Biker im Thread anschliessen, bei Touren mitfahren oder selber welche anbieten  

Ihr wisst ja: Ob Jung oder Alt ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrender *


----------



## Google (28. April 2006)

Morsche allerseits,

gestern war ich wie angekündigt wieder in den Euch bekannten Gefilden des Spessarts zwecks Erkundung unterwegs und habe wieder was in Punkto neuer Trail und "Wo bin ich eigentlich ?"  dazu gelernt.

Diesmal finden wir den Quereinstieg zur Birkenhainer Bobbahn, außerdem kann ich jetzt noch zusätzlich mit einem recht langen Trail auf der Barbarossa/Alzenauseite aufwarten. Mit einem alten Bekannten Namens  Barracuda_de sind einige Forenmitglieder diesen Trail schon mal gefahren  Den Trail werd ich doch grad mal in die nächste Tour mit einbinden  

@Ippie, Rocky_mountain, puls190, BlackTrek und natürlich alle interessierten Mitleser:

Ich würd gerne die Tour mit den 2 Neuerungen nächste Woche erweitern und anbieten...Gibts ggfls. Wünsche zum Tag und zur Uhrzeit ?

Dienstag bis einschließlich Donnerstag sind noch drinne. Zur Startzeit ab Parkplatzbucht B 8 gesehen ist das Zeitfenster 17:30 bis 18:30 Uhr möglich. Dann dürften alle noch im Hellen ankommen (außer ich Ich nehm dann Licht mit)

Ich nehm wieder meine Kamera mit.

Grüße

Google


----------



## m.a.t. (28. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Ippie, Rocky_mountain, puls190, BlackTrek und natürlich alle interessierten Mitleser:
> 
> Ich würd gerne die Tour mit den 2 Neuerungen nächste Woche erweitern und anbieten...Gibts ggfls. Wünsche zum Tag und zur Uhrzeit ?


Gerne würde ich mal bei dir mitfahren. Die Bilder machen jedenfalls Appetit. Wäre es dir möglich den Termin so zu koordinieren, dass er nicht mit Terminen vom Afterwork-Biken kollidiert?
ciao, matthias


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Ippie, Rocky_mountain, puls190, BlackTrek und natürlich alle interessierten Mitleser:
> 
> Ich würd gerne die Tour mit den 2 Neuerungen nächste Woche erweitern und anbieten...Gibts ggfls. Wünsche zum Tag und zur Uhrzeit ?
> 
> ...




Gerne,aber nächste Woche kann ich leider nur am Dienstag od Freitag.Ich könnte dann um 17Uhr am Shooters sein. Würde dann auch Licht mitnehmen, damit du nicht so alleine im dunkeln bist!!
schönes Wochenende


----------



## LTD Team (28. April 2006)

hui ...

ich wohne in fechenheim, bin ja grad mal 15km vom treffpunkt entfernt ... 

in ner woche komm ich denke ich dazu


----------



## Google (28. April 2006)

Grüß Dich @[email protected] Würd mich freuen wenn Du mal dabei wärst  

Tssss.....BlackTrek kann am ehesten am Mittwoch, Rocky_Mountain diesmal nur Dienstag und M.A.T. möchte den Termin nicht mit den Afterworktouren überschnitten haben..  

Dann biete ich halt die Tour Dienstag und Mittwoch an  ACHTUNG ! Auf die verschiedenen Startzeiten- und Orte je Tour achten! :

Dienstagstour

Mittwochstour

Gehts so ?  Müßt ja jetzt für jeden was dabei sein.

Bis denne. Werden wieder schöne Touren. Versprochen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (29. April 2006)

Hallo Google,

habe mich mal für den Dienstag eingetragen.


----------



## Google (30. April 2006)

Hallo allerseits  

ich war heute mit ner echten Hanauerin auf Entdeckungstour für die "echte Tour rund um Hanau". Insider, bzw. Biker, die diese Tour letztes Jahr mitgefahren sind kennen diese bereits, die schon damals mit außerordentlich vielen Trails überraschte  Heute haben BlackTrek und ich den Klein-Auheimer/Hainstädter und vor allem den Steinheimer Bereich unter die Pedalen genommen. Sowohl BlackTrek als auch ich waren überrascht wie viele Trails der Steinheimer/Mühlheimer Wald bei den Steinbrüchen bietet. Wir haben gut 2 Stunden gebraucht dort mal alles richtig unter die Lupe zu nehmen und sind vollauf begeistert  Hätt ich doch nur ein Foto dabei gehabt 

Wir haben den heutigen Tag zum Anlass genommen, nächste Woche eine modifizierte Neuauflage der echten "Tour rund um Hanau" anzubieten und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich nächste Woche Sonntag frei zu halten  Was wir heute gefunden haben ist eine gute Bereicherung zu der eh schon tollen Tour vom letzten Jahr.

@[email protected] Ich mußte öfters an Dich denken als wir die Trails lang düsten... 

Die Tour hat keine nennenswerten Höhenmeter aber dafür jede Menge Trails, die das Mountainbikerherz höher schlagen lassen. Eine echte *Geniessertour *für *Jedermann/frau *  

BlackTreck wird noch im Laufe der Woche die Tour ins LMB stellen 


			
				FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> ich wohne in fechenheim, bin ja grad mal 15km vom treffpunkt entfernt ...  in ner woche komm ich denke ich dazu


 @[email protected] Am besten hälst Du Dir auch noch den Sonntag frei   Ein Treffpunkt der Tour rund um Hanau wird der Real in Maintal- Dörnigheim sein, und ein weiterer schräg gegenüber auf der anderen Mainseite. Für Dich also komfortabel erreichbar.

Und dann noch ein Hinweis zu den angebotenen Barbarossabuchbergtouren die kommende Woche. Die Startzeiten *der Mittwochstour *habe ich um 30 Minuten nach vorne verschoben falls einer mit dem Tag geliebäugelt hat:



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstagstour
> 
> Mittwochstour


Wenn jemand ggfls. am Mittwoch fahren wollte aber erst später kann einfach hier melden. Ich kanns auch wieder ändern.





			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Google,
> 
> habe mich mal für den Dienstag eingetragen.


  Und denk mal an den Sonntag  Ich würd mal behaupten, dass das genau Deinen Vorlieben entspricht.

Edit: @[email protected] BlackTreck würde sich freuen wenn Du dabei wärst.

Bis denne


Google


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Mai 2006)

Soooo! Nachdem unser Google so toll Werbung gemacht hat   kommt hier nun auch der LMB Eintrag für die Tour rund um Hanau am Sonntag.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo! Nachdem unser Google so toll Werbung gemacht hat   kommt hier nun auch der LMB Eintrag für die Tour rund um Hanau am Sonntag.


Na Endlich und wehe ich werd wieder krank  

Ich finde mich dann um 10:45 beim Google ein. Ich komme natürlich aus Dtz geradelt


----------



## m.a.t. (2. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand ggfls. am Mittwoch fahren wollte aber erst später kann einfach hier melden. Ich kanns auch wieder ändern.  Und denk mal an den Sonntag


Ähm, wegen Abstimmung Afterwork-Biken hab ich den Mund vielleicht etwas vollgenommen. Jedenfalls kann ich heute nicht wegen Geld verdienen. Sag mal, fährst du auch am Donnerstag?
ciao, matthias


----------



## LTD Team (2. Mai 2006)

Tach, 

ich habe mich auch für sonntag eingetragen ... voraussetzung für mich als mtb anfänger ist allerdings trockenes wetter, schlammfahrten traue ich mir noch nicht zu  

wäre dann auch gegen 10:45 in Steinheim (@google)


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo Google,

ich komme dan um 17:10Uhr zum Parkplatz am Shooters! 
Gruß rocky_mountain


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. Mai 2006)

Fahre am Donnerstag von Hanau in den Bikepark nach Winterberg und kann noch jemanden mitnehmen. Bei Interesse PM...


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, wegen Abstimmung Afterwork-Biken hab ich den Mund vielleicht etwas vollgenommen. Jedenfalls kann ich heute nicht wegen Geld verdienen. Sag mal, fährst du auch am Donnerstag?
> ciao, matthias


 Kannst Dich eintragen  Bisher gibt es für den Mittwoch keine potentiellen Interessenten:

Mittwochstour ist jetzt am Donnerstag !!! 



			
				Runterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre am Donnerstag von Hanau in den Bikepark nach Winterberg und kann noch jemanden mitnehmen. Bei Interesse PM...


 @[email protected] Schön das Du den Thread für Dein Angebot genutzt hast. So soll es ja sein  Ich bin aber leider kein Bikeparkfahrer. Ich hab registriert, daß Du auch schon 1,2 Touren in unserer Gegend ins LMB gestellt hattest. Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal bei einer Deiner Touren oder auch bei ner von mir angebotenen  

@[email protected] Bis denne

@[email protected] Schön das Du am Sonntag dabei bist  Wenns ein bisserl feucht ist, wirds schon nicht so heftig sein. Ist ja alles eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (2. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Dich eintragen  Bisher gibt es für den Mittwoch keine potentiellen Interessenten: Mittwochstour ist jetzt am Donnerstag !!!


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] Schön das Du den Thread für Dein Angebot genutzt hast. So soll es ja sein  Ich bin aber leider kein Bikeparkfahrer. Ich hab registriert, daß Du auch schon 1,2 Touren in unserer Gegend ins LMB gestellt hattest. Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal bei einer Deiner Touren oder auch bei ner von mir angebotenen  

Hab ich mir schonmal überlegt. Das einzige Problem ist dabei, dass ich mal Bikeguide auf Kreta war und deshalb nicht mehr so gern in größeren Gruppen fahre...


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Mai 2006)

Mosche!

war wieder eine schöne Tour gestern mit Google und Ippie! 
Wir haben auch schön was gelertnt, 2 mal Reifen flicken 

Gruß rocky_mountain


----------



## Ippie (3. Mai 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ja das muß ich ebenfalls sagen. Das war gestern wieder schön. Ich war aber nur bei einem Reifen dabei. Wann war der 2.?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Mai 2006)

Auf dem nach Heimweg, kurz vorm Ziel in Großauheim an der Kaserne. Aber Google hatte diesmal Glück, mich hat's erwischt. Kleine Glasscherbe hinten. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (3. Mai 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Mosche!
> 
> war wieder eine schöne Tour gestern mit Google und Ippie!
> Wir haben auch schön was gelertnt, 2 mal Reifen flicken
> ...


Ja leider  Kommt eben manchmal vor  

@[email protected] Such Dich mal nach Zecken ab. So ein verdammter Sauger wollte es sich gerade bei mir gemütlich machen.....Der neue Trail scheint ein bisserl Zeckenverseucht zu sein  Als ich ihn das erste Mal abfuhr, hatte ich danach gleich 2 am Bein...

Ich weiß net...Mit Bilder machen muß ich noch ein bisserl üben  Das Brauchbare stell ich die Tage ein.

Im Laufe des Tages stell ich wieder ne Tour für nächste Woche Dienstag ein  Nach dieser Tour werd ich wohl wieder ein bisschen auf Erkundung gehen, damit auch immer mal ein paar Neuigkeiten dazu kommen.

@Ippie, [email protected] Wie siehts nächste Woche aus ? Wollen wir mal den Weinberg mitnehmen und dann den Trail in der Nähe vom _"Hufeisen"_,etc. ?? Da kennst Du Dich besser aus, Ippie....Wir könnten dann die Barbarossagegend + Trail Klappermühle fahren und dann schnurrstracks rüber, dann aber ohne Buchberg. 

@[email protected] Was verstehst Du unter "Große Gruppe" ? Bisher waren wir unter der Woche nicht mehr als drei. Bis zu 5 find ich eigentlich ne angenehme Gruppe 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (3. Mai 2006)

Ja das geht ja noch... ich hatte immer so um die 15 Leute am Hals in der Hochsaison. Wie schnell fahrt ihr?


----------



## Google (3. Mai 2006)

Runterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schnell fahrt ihr?


 Nun, wir haben auf unseren Touren keine Raserambitionen. Genau Durchschnitt im Vergleich zur Mtb-Gemeinde, wobei auch einfach mal kurz angehalten wird. Es kommt aber auch auf die Teilnehmer an was geht. Schliesslich sollen auch  Anfänger oder nicht ganz so gut Trainierte tempomäßig mitkommen können. Jedenfalls steht  der Spass im Vordergrund.

Fahr mal mit, dann weißte ob wir und das Tempo passen  

So, hier schon die Tour für nächste Woche Dienstag  Falls Ippie mitkommt, können wir schon mal was anderes unter die Pedalen nehmen. Wie immer auf die verschiedenen Startzeiten achten.

BarbarossaMichelbachtour


Und die da unten für Sonntag nicht vergessen..... 



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo! Nachdem unser Google so toll Werbung gemacht hat   kommt hier nun auch der LMB Eintrag für die Tour rund um Hanau am Sonntag.


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (4. Mai 2006)

Servus

Ich würde mich gerne der Donnerstag Abendrunde anschließen.

Ich würde mich dann am shooters einfinden.
*Allerdings nur unter Vorbehalt *da ich heute nochmal nach meiner Gabel schauen lassen muß. 

Finde ich echt klasse das hier ein thread entstanden ist, der dazu noch so einen Anklang findet.

Also dann bis später.

mfg RRO

PS: wenn ich den link zum LMB benutze und mich da anmelden will, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung. In der es heißt ich sei nicht angemeldet, wie komme ich da weiter????


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2006)

Morsche allerseits

@Ruff Ryder [email protected] Schön das Du wahrscheinlich dabei sein wirst. Das mit dem LMB-Eintrag hat sich ja scheinbar geklärt...Hätte da auch nicht weiterhelfen können weil ich so ne Fehlermeldung selbst noch nicht hatte. 

Find ich auch klasse das der Thread so langsam anläuft. Wäre schön Dich des öfteren auf einer Tour begrüßen zu können oder daß Du einfach selbst ein bisserl hier postest, bzw. was anbietest wenn Du willst.

Bitte sage doch noch im Laufe des Tages bescheid ob das mit Deiner Gabel in Ordnung geht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Google,

ich glaube ich habe die Seuche von dir geerbt, hatte gestern schon wieder einen Plattfuss 
Kann Heute leider nicht, komme aber am Sonntag, wann fährst du den zu Hause los?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Mai 2006)

Danke an Google für das Guiden der schönen Tour heute rund um den Buchberg. Kann ich jedem aus der Gegend nur empfehlen.  
ciao, matthias


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (4. Mai 2006)

Jo Ich schließe mich M.A.T. an, das war heute eine klasse Tour.

Wirklich super zusammen gestellt von Google.

Bin beim nächten Mal sicher wieder dabei.

Gruß RRO


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2006)

und gleich der erste Crosspost   

Unser "Kreis Offenbach" Thread ist wieder aktiviert  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2660877&postcount=241


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2006)

@M.A.T.,Ruff Ryder [email protected] Danke für Euer Lob. Das tut gut  

Ich muß auch sagen, daß mir das echt Spass macht alles auszukunden und dann als Tour anzubieten. "Entdecke die Möglichkeiten" saach isch da nur  

@Ruff Ryder [email protected] Den Eintrag der Sonntagstour nicht gefunden ?? Hier isser   :

Echte Hanautour mit Guide BlackTrek und ein bisserl Google 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Der Spanier (5. Mai 2006)

Servus!

Wenn ein AWBler auch um die Eisbärenshöhle fahren darf, wäre ich am Sonntag dabei  
Ist es wirklich eine flache Genissertour??? Mein Knie tut immer noch ein bisschen weh (sonst wäre ich am Sonntag im Schotten  ) und ich will es nicht überlasten.

Über den Treffpunkt: Ich kenne mich nicht besonders gut im Maintal. Ich fahre von Bad Vilbel ab, Hohe Strasse und dann auf den R4 richtung Maintal. Was soll ich danach machen? gibt es eine Karte? 

Gruß und hoffentlich bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (5. Mai 2006)

Keine Sorge, Ruben. Im Sommer sind die Eisbären alle zahm, die haben sich ja im WP kaputtgefahren  Und die Tour kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen, bin ja schonmal im WP mitgefahren - ist gemütlich und sehr schön.
Auch wenn ich am Sonntag leider nicht dabei bin, kann ich wenigstens produktiv was zur Wegbeschreibung beitragen: Du fährst durch Maintal immer weiter durch. Wenn du am Main bist, bremst du besser ab. Dann immer am Main lang Richtung Hanau, bis du an der Schleuse mit der Brücke angekommen bist. Dann richtest du deinen Blick gen Norden, da siehst du schon den real-Supermarkt. Dahin einfach über die Wiese. Ist nicht zu verfehlen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## LTD Team (5. Mai 2006)

auch ein paar fragen von mir ...

das wird meine erste tour sein, was nimmt man den so bei einer tour alles mit ? ich meine jetzt von der verpflegung her, 5 h sind ne lange zeit, da würd ich ohne etwas zwischen die zähne zu bekommen eingehen  was gehört den so zur grundausstattung bei do einer tour ?

...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Mai 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> auch ein paar fragen von mir ...
> 
> das wird meine erste tour sein, was nimmt man den so bei einer tour alles mit ? ich meine jetzt von der verpflegung her, 5 h sind ne lange zeit, da würd ich ohne etwas zwischen die zähne zu bekommen eingehen  was gehört den so zur grundausstattung bei do einer tour ?
> 
> ...


@[email protected]
am besten eine Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte und genug Kaffee, damit wir auch was davon haben. Kleiner Scherz. Ich gehe davon aus das wir unterwegs irgendwo eine kleinigkeit zu uns nehmen. Oder? 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## LTD Team (5. Mai 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> am besten eine Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte und genug Kaffee, damit wir auch was davon haben. Kleiner Scherz. Ich gehe davon aus das wir unterwegs irgendwo eine kleinigkeit zu uns nehmen. Oder?
> 
> Gruß Christoph



bring ich gerne mit, aber dann darfst du mich wenns bergauf geht ziehen ...  

ich bringe übrigens meine knipse auch mit ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Mai 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> bring ich gerne mit, aber dann darfst du mich wenns bergauf geht ziehen ...


Das werde ich nicht schaffen, da ich beide Hände voll habe (mit Kaffe und Kuchen)


----------



## Der Spanier (5. Mai 2006)

@MAT: danke für die Erklärung! ich glaube, ich finde es ohne Problem
Wir sehen uns nächste Woche bei AWB  
Gruss

Ruben


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2006)

Huch 

Einmal keine Zeit zum gucken und schon boxt hier der Papst 

Also wer mich kennt weiß, daß ich bei ner WE-Tour nur gaaanz schwer auf ne Pause mit Käffchen und etwas zu futtern verzichten kann  

@[email protected] Nimm Dir 1,2 Riegel für zwischendurch mit....Müsliriegel !...Blos keine Schokoriegel oder ne Schwarzwälder Kirchtorte  Und genügend Flüssigkeit ! Wasser reicht vollkommen aus. Ich löse mir meistens noch ne Magnesium/Multivitatablette auf.

Und auf den ganzen Rest der sich noch mit angemeldet hat, freu ich mich  

Bis denne 

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Blos keine Schokoriegel oder ne Schwarzwälder Kirchtorte


@[email protected]
Was hast du gegen die Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte? 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (5. Mai 2006)

Servus 

So habe mich dann eben mal eingetragen für die Sonntags Tour. 

@ google: bezüglich der Anfahrt schau ich nochmal, ob ich in Steinheim rumkomme oder eine andere Anfahrt wähle.

Dieses Mal werde ich wohl mein Camelback befüllen, damit ich nicht nach 100m auf dem Trockenen sitz.

Zu meiner Schande muß ich sagen das ich nach der gestrigen Tour doch schon aweng am Stock gegangen bin. 

Ich hoffe ja stark das sich das wieder bessert.

Gruß RRO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. Mai 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Was hast du gegen die Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte?


Oooch..Gar nix....Freu mich schon wenn wir irgendwo stehen, Müslis futtern und Du Deine Schwarzwälder aus der Trikottasche holst 


			
				Ruff Ryder One schrieb:
			
		

> Zu meiner Schande muß ich sagen das ich nach der gestrigen Tour doch schon aweng am Stock gegangen bin.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja stark das sich das wieder bessert.
> 
> Gruß RRO


Hey hey, jetzt mache den anderen mal keine Angst  Ist ja wohl klar das Du nach so ner langen Bikepause erst einmal schwer in Gang kommst. Das wird schon wieder  

@[email protected] Und wegen Sonntag: Einfach sagen wenns zu schnell ist oder ne Pause eingelegt werden soll. Auch wenns den Anschein hat, daß die anderen noch können. Meistens haben mehrere den gleichen Gedanken aber keiner sagt was. " Gruppenzwang" nennt man sowas


----------



## trelgne (5. Mai 2006)

Hey Hanauer MTB-Kollegen! Falls ihr mal tiefer in den Spessart wollt: www.spessart-biker.de !
Dort gibt es u.a. eine Trailkarte vom bayr. Spessart, ein eigenes Forum; Insidertips, Biketreffs...

Grüsse aus der MTB-Hochburg Frammersbach
Manfred


----------



## Google (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits, hallo interessierte Reingucker  

ab und an werd ich einfach mal daran erinnern worum es hier im Thread überhaupt gehen soll. Es gibt ja einige, die den Thread nicht unbedingt komplett lesen wollen. Deshalb hier das Eingangsstatement. Also alle Interessierten sind herzlich eingeladen


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart.
> 
> ...



So und jetzt noch drei Bilder von der vergangenen Tour vom Dienstag:

*Ippie auf der welligen Querverbindung zur Birkenhainer:*





*Von links nach rechts: Ippie, Ich und Rocky_mountain*




*Schei§§edrecken Bladen   *




Grüße Euch, Google


----------



## LTD Team (6. Mai 2006)

ich habs heute nicht geschafft mir einen helm zu kaufen, 3 bikeläden haben vor meiner nase zu gemacht ... dachte die bikes shops haben bis 20 uhr auf  

wäre es schlimm wenn ich ohne helm mitfahre ? @ google ... oder gilt für diese strecke helmpflicht ?


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Mai 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> wäre es schlimm wenn ich ohne helm mitfahre ? @ google ... oder gilt für diese strecke helmpflicht ?



Beim Google gibt´s normalerweise Helmpflicht. Ich würde es Dir auch ganz stark ans Herz legen. Aber ich nehm Dich auch "oben ohne"   mit.

Edit: BTW siehe auch noch Hinweise im  TruH-Thread .


----------



## Google (6. Mai 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs heute nicht geschafft mir einen helm zu kaufen, 3 bikeläden haben vor meiner nase zu gemacht ... dachte die bikes shops haben bis 20 uhr auf
> 
> wäre es schlimm wenn ich ohne helm mitfahre ? @ google ... oder gilt für diese strecke helmpflicht ?


 @[email protected] Du kommst ja meines Wissens bei mir vorbei. Ich hab noch einen Helm für Dich. Wird wohl passen. 

Um die Steinheimer Brüche kann uns dann und wann jemand entgegen kommen, es wird sich aber in Grenzen halten weil die meisten sich auf den Hauptwegen aufhalten, die wir so gut wie nicht befahren. Einen FKK-Bereich werden wir kurz durchfahren (hab ich heut bei ner Probefahrt festgestellt) also alle die Knipsen mitnehmen  Ich würd saachen, da mache mer mal ein Gruppenfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Mai 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits,

ich hoffe Euch hat die heutige Tour so gut gefallen wie mir  Um die Steinbrüche rum wär ich gerne zügiger gefahren, wir waren aber ne große Gruppe und es war dort mehr los als ich vermutet hatte. Sonst wären wir vielleicht doch zuerst die Steinbrüche angefahren, wie ich es schon mit BlackTrek dikutiert hatte. 

Wenn Ihr Lust habt, die Trails mal unter der Woche zügig in einer kleinen Gruppe zu fahren und zusätzlich noch ein bisschen auf Erkundung zu gehen meldet Euch einfach mal im Thread  Da gibts noch ein bisserl mehr   

@[email protected] Ich hoff wir fahren mal unter der Woche Teilstücke von der Tour in Deiner Region  Einfach mal anmailen oder posten wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast

Ein paar Bildchen...Weitere sind in meiner Galerie  

*Warten an der Bahnschranke*





*Im Bärlauchwald*





*Blacky*





*Der Pannenspanier*




*Lupo und MissMarple*





*An den Steinbrüchen*


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2006)

Am Dienstag gibts wieder ne Tour "After Work". Wenn Ippie mitfährt, dann fahren wir sicher auch mal ein Stückchen in seiner Region. 

Dienstagstour

Außerdem werd ich wieder auf Erkundungstour die Woche gehen. Meine Tourenangebote sollen ja nicht langweilig werden   So früh wie möglich weil ich um 20:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein will. Vielleicht hat ja einer Interesse. Einfach posten oder ne PN an mich weil ich die jetzt nicht ins LMB offiziell einstellen will.

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2006)

@[email protected]
Auch an dich noch ein Lob für die schöne Tour gestern. 
Überlege dir mal einen Termin wann wir die Grüner See Trail Tour mal als After Work Tour fahren. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Edith L. (8. Mai 2006)

Google,

hier rockt es ja richtig!


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr Lust habt, die Trails mal unter der Woche zügig in einer kleinen Gruppe zu fahren und zusätzlich noch ein bisschen auf Erkundung zu gehen meldet Euch einfach mal im Thread  Da gibts noch ein bisserl mehr



Wenn ich mich kurz einmischen darf.......

....konzentriert euch auf die Trails rund um die Seen. Es gibt zwar ein paar vielversprechend aussehende Trailabzweige in die Wäler drumherum, viele von denen führen aber ins Nix, meistens zu irgend welchen Hochständen oder auf ne Lichtung wo dann auch nix mehr geht.

Andererseits.....vielleicht findet ihr ja was neues was mir entgangen ist......

Ich nehme an daß ihr den Trail am Auheimer See nähe Galgen schon entdeckt habt......is ja euer Hausrevier!

Übrigens : goile Bilder!


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Allerseits

Erst mal danke für das Tour- und Bilderlob  



			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Überlege dir mal einen Termin wann wir die Grüner See Trail Tour mal als After Work Tour fahren.
> Gruß Christoph


Wann kannste denn nächste Woche ? Ich werde dann eine auf *3 Mitfahrer *limitierte Tour einstellen  



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an daß ihr den Trail am Auheimer See nähe Galgen schon entdeckt habt......is ja euer Hausrevier!


 Öhem... Also der Auheimer See ist an der Fasanerie in Klein-Auheim und der Galgen in Steinheim...Es sei denn Du hast einen in Auheim im Wald aufgehängt  

Spass beiseite. Interessiert mich natürlich was für einen Trail Du genau meinst. Kannste es etwas besser erklären ? Auf der Karte gibts jedenfalls kein Auheimer See in der Nähe vom Galgen. Am besten fährste mal After Work mit ? 

Für die morgige Tour haben sich die Neulinge gar net angemeldet  Na ? Noch ein bisserl regenerieren ?  Spässle, Wir fahren ja moderat


----------



## LTD Team (8. Mai 2006)

@google

ich würd ja gern mitfahren, aber diese woche muss ich leider immer bis 18 uhr arbeiten ...  könnte also frühestens ab 19:30 uhr in maintal sein


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Öhem... Also der Auheimer See ist an der Fasanerie in Klein-Auheim und der Galgen in Steinheim...Es sei denn Du hast einen in Auheim im Wald aufgehängt
> 
> Spass beiseite. Interessiert mich natürlich was für einen Trail Du genau meinst. Kannste es etwas besser erklären ? Auf der Karte gibts jedenfalls kein Auheimer See in der Nähe vom Galgen. Am besten fährste mal After Work mit ?



Tja....ähem......*räusper*.....ich hab mich da letztens ziemlich verfahren - net lache, bin normalerweise im Taunus unterwegs weil ich fürn Team ausm Taunus Maras fahre - weil das halt gar net mein gebiet ist, weiter als zu den Steinbrüchen bin ich nie gekommen, die kenn ich aber ziemlich gut ( Verwandte in Dietesheim ) und natürlich die Trails rund um Maintal ( die paar dies halt gibt  ).
Jedenfalls bin ich da letztens ziemlich konfus durchn Wald geeiert und bin nahe einer großen straße an nem Galgen rausgekommen, stand jedenfalls so aufm Hinweisschild....kann auch der Steinheimer Gagen gewesen sein! Ich hatte keinen Schimmer wo ich mich denn überhaupt befinde.

Fast hätte ich mich selbst im Wald aufgehängt.... 

War son Steinturm. Und da ist ein See dabei. Und um den See rum gibts nen kurzen aber feinen Trail. Die Runde lässt sich bestimmt irgendwie mit den Steinbruchtrails verbinden. Oder?

Hmm, after work mitfahren......gerne, wenn ichs einrichten kann, bin selbstständig und kann selten ausgemachte Uhrzeiten abends einhalten. Kann ich auch spontan kommen? Manchmal weiß ich erst um 18 Uhr obs klappt mitm biken.......wenn euch das nicht zu blöd ist.......wenn da plötzlich son Typ auftaucht der nicht angekündigt ist


----------



## loti (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Adrenalino,
überraschende Gäste sind natürlich gern gesehen. Meistens ist es ja genau andersrum, einer meldet sich an und kommt dann nicht. Im Extremfall sagt er nicht mal ab. Also kurzerhand am Tag der Tour einfach telefonieren.
Ach ja, google, was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte:
Ich bin um 17 Uhr 45 am Neuwirtshaus.
... Und Deine Trails klau ich schon nicht. Oder liegt der Buchberg und die Barbarossaquelle im Kreis Offenbach?
Heimatkunde: 6 - Setzen!!!
Also bis morgen in aller Freundschaft
loti


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] Im LMB Eintrag ist ja meine Nummer, einfach kurz vorher melden, daß wir ggfls warten. Mal schauen ob ich den Trail finde. Steinturm sagt mir jetzt erstmal nix  

@[email protected] Ich dachte Du nimmst die Trails kurzerhand einfach mit. Bei Dir weiß man ja nie   

Neuwirtshaus ist kein Treffpunkt, fahr bitte noch ein Stück die B 8 Richtung Kahl, bei der dann kommenden Parkbucht schiessen wir aus dem Wald

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Mai 2006)

@[email protected]
Wegen dem Termin für die After Work Grüner See Tour sprechen wir heute Abend.
Ich komme dann um 17.15Uhr zum Schooters!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2006)

@ Alle, [email protected] Hab gerade ein bisserl über die heutige Strecke nachgedacht....-Rocky kennt die Wege bereits- Wir fahren Altbekanntes *aaaber * vieles in die andere Richtung  Und dadurch auch eine kleine Unsicherheitskomponente - sprich: keine Ahnung wie wir zurückkommen..... He, He. Das wird lustig


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle, [email protected] Hab gerade ein bisserl über die heutige Strecke nachgedacht....-Rocky kennt die Wege bereits- Wir fahren Altbekanntes *aaaber * vieles in die andere Richtung  Und dadurch auch eine kleine Unsicherheitskomponente - sprich: keine Ahnung wie wir zurückkommen..... He, He. Das wird lustig



@[email protected] Das hört sich ja super an, dann gehts ja nur bergab.........


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2006)

Grüße an alle bereits im Thread Angekommenen  und Grüße an alle die es noch werden wollen  Es ist an der Zeit wieder ein paar Touren anzubieten . Da  wäre zum einen die Sonntagstour. Es gibt zwar einiges an Höhenmeter aber sie ist auch was für leicht trainierte Anfänger weil ich die Geschwindigkeit den Gegebenheiten je nach Bedarf anpassen werde. Lest es einfach mal durch. Vielleicht ist es etwas für Euch:

* Beautiful Sundaytour  *

Und weils letzten Sonntag so schön war, werden wir mal am kommenden Dienstag ne reine Steinbruchtour veranstalten  Es sollten aber nicht mehr als 4 Fahrer insgesamt sein, damit wir auch an den direkten Steinbruchtrails schön flüssig (nicht schnell !) durchfahren können. Also schnell anmelden. Die ersten drei (zwei) sind dabei ! ( Rocky_mountain hat sich schon bei mir persönlich angemeldet  ) 

*Steinbruchtour am Dienstag*

Und zu guter letzt noch ein Bildchen der gestrigen Teilnehmer (ohne mich  )in der Nähe der Klappermühle. Man beachte das Schuhwerk des Bikers ganz rechts  Mit Sandaletten und Klickis die Trails hoch und runter gefahren  Loti, Loti


----------



## loti (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo google,
an den Sandalen lag es nicht, wenn ich die Trails etwas langsamer runtergefahren bin. Eigentlich hatte ich sie nur angezogen, um den  eventuellen Regen ignorien zu können.  
Aber schön war es trotzdem! Die Tour macht Lust auf mehr! Demnächst bin ich wieder dabei.
Aber! Ich bin halt ein paar Jährchen älter als ihr. Sehe halt auch schon aus wie Vadder Abraham- aber sonst totaaal fitt!! (Dieser Absatz stammt von meiner Frau!)
Und ich bin trocken nach Hause gekommen.
loti


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Mai 2006)

Hmm, Dienstag muss ich laaaang arbeiten ( 19:30 Uhr+ ) und am Sonntag bin ich tourentechnisch schon vergeben....aber vielleicht hat jemand Zeit und Lust mich morgen abend ab 18:30 Uhr auf ner Tour rund um Maintal zu begleiten?  
Ein paar Hm werden am Bischemer Hang vernichtet, dann gehts auf ein paar Trails im Hochstädter & Dörnigheimer Wald und vielleicht ist noch Zeit den Steinbrüchen einen kurzen Besuch abzustatten! Wollte so bis 21 Uhr fahren, dann wirds langsam eng mit der Helligkeit.

ABER ACHTUNG : WENN ICH VIEL ARBEIT IM GESCHÄFT HABE KANN ES SEIN DASS ICH KURZFRISTIG ABSAGEN MUSS! 

Falls sich aber jemand meldet dann gibts meine handy nummer zwecks besserer Absprache.

Bin halt Dienstleister.....


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2006)

Schade das es die nächsten Termine bei Dir nicht klappt. Morgen muß ich mich leider schon um einiges früher auf die Socken machen sonst wäre Dein Angebot eine Überlegung wert gewesen. Die angebotene Gegend bin ich (glaube ich ) noch nie mit dem Bike abgefahren. Müssen wir unbedingt mal machen. Hast Du unter der Woche keinen Ruhetag ?

@[email protected] Mir mußt Du nicht erzählen das Du fitt bist  Wenn Du das nächste mal dabei bist, gibts sicher neue Überraschungen. Freut mich das es Dir gefallen hat.


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Die angebotene Gegend bin ich (glaube ich ) noch nie mit dem Bike abgefahren. Müssen wir unbedingt mal machen. Hast Du unter der Woche keinen Ruhetag ?



Ihr habt doch am Sonntag die "Rund um Hanau Tour" gemacht? auf einem der Fotos steht ihr im Dörnigheimer Wald an der Bahnschranke. Da habt ihr doch bestimmt die Trailabzweige rechts und links des Wegs gesehen. Oder nicht?? Sind kurze aber schöne Trails, lassen sich auch mit anderen verbinden, aber da das Gebiet so klein ist muss man halt Abstriche machen und auch mal Trails mehrmals befahren um ne einigermaßen komplexe Tour zusammen zu bekommen.
Am Bischemer Hang gibts ebenfalls kurze aber feine Trails. Schotter und Feldwege sind auch hier unvermeidbar.

Ja, hab Montags frei. Ist aber so wie bei allen anderen die nen freien Tag in der Woche haben : total ausgebucht mit einkaufen, Großhandel, Steuerberater   usw usw usw......meistens bike ich da spontan sobald sich ne Lücke auftut. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich da ja doch mal was festmachen!


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2006)

Moin allerseits

Zur Einleitung in das Wochenende wollte ich nochmals die Sonntagstour in Erinnerung bringen. Laut den Wetterservern soll es trocken sein und/oder kaum Regnen. Würd mich freuen wenn ich nicht alleine durch den tiiefen Wald muß   Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der eine oder andere. Bekannt oder Neues Gesicht...egal 


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> ......Da  wäre zum einen die Sonntagstour. Es gibt zwar einiges an Höhenmeter aber sie ist auch was für leicht trainierte Anfänger weil ich die Geschwindigkeit den Gegebenheiten je nach Bedarf anpassen werde. Lest es einfach mal durch. Vielleicht ist es etwas für Euch:
> 
> * Beautiful Sundaytour  *



Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch allen ein schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (12. Mai 2006)

Servus,

Ich melde mich, aber mit einer bisschen Verspätung  Ich war sehr beschäftigt in dieser Woche
Zuerst: danke für die Tour letztem Sonntag, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Am Ende bin ich fast 100 Km gefahren, zum Glück gemütlich  Besonders Interessant war der FKK Bereich am See   
Zweitens: Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht fahren. Langsam wird meine Freundin ungeduldig mit meiner Abwesenheit aufgrund des Fahrrads und deswegen kann ich nicht jedes Wochenende eine Tagestour machen. ICh muss meine Beziehung retten!   

Mal sehen wann ich wieder Zeit habe. Ich habe Bock, zum Spessart zu fahren, denn dieses Gebiet kenne ich nicht

Gruß und viel Spaß am Sonntag

Ruben


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen wann ich wieder Zeit habe. Ich habe Bock, zum Spessart zu fahren, denn dieses Gebiet kenne ich nicht


Kannste gerne machen. Mittlerweile habe ich wieder 2 Erkundungstouren gemacht und hab das Barbarossagebiet und den Buchberg so gut wie abgegrast. Letzte Km müssen noch im Alzenauer Bereich gefahren werden, dann kenn ich das Meiste und muß mein Aktionsfeld erweitern  

Fazit der letzten Erkundungstouren: Noch ein bisschen im Buchbergbereich gefunden , 9 Zecken  (keine hatte sich schon angesaugt) und eine Ringelnatter. Bevor ich den Auslöser drücken konnte warse leider schon weg.


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2006)

Guten Tach allerseits

Ist ja schon Sonntagabend. Da darf man nochmal auf die Steinbruchtour aufmerksam machen. Ein Platz ist momentan noch frei  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und weils letzten Sonntag so schön war, werden wir mal am kommenden Dienstag ne reine Steinbruchtour veranstalten  Es sollten aber nicht mehr als 4 Fahrer insgesamt sein, damit wir auch an den direkten Steinbruchtrails schön flüssig (nicht schnell !) durchfahren können. Also schnell anmelden. Die ersten drei (zwei) sind dabei ! ( Rocky_mountain hat sich schon bei mir persönlich angemeldet  )
> 
> *Steinbruchtour am Dienstag*



Und heut hab ich es mir im Spessart mal wieder ein bisserl gegeben. Bin zwar nicht original das gefahren was ich für heute angeboten hatte, es hat mir aber dennoch gelangt  Eijeijei...Also wenn ich mit M.A.T. den Eselsweg fahren will, dann muß ich aber noch was tun  Schaun mer mal. Hier noch 2 Bilderchen aus den Touren der letzten Tage:

*So läuft der Limestrail aus wenn man ihn von der anderen Seite runterfährt ( da gehts noch ein paar Meterchen runter  )*






*Die Kaulquappen machen es sich in den kleinsten Löchern heimisch*






Wenn ein bisserl Wind durch die Baumwipfel blies, hat man es auf dem Laub ganz schön rieseln gehört....Raupenkacke :kotz: In ein paar Tagen ist zum Glück alles vorbei

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] Ich wollte mal fragen ob wir bei jedem Wetter morgen fahren, der Wetterbericht sieht nicht gut aus. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Mai 2006)

*Motz-Modus an*

Auchmorgendiesteinbrüchefahrenwill..... 

*Motz-Modus aus*

Nee, muss halt arbeiten, euch viel Spaß, vielleicht klappts ja an irgend einem W-Ende mal oder Mittwoch/Donnerstag abend nach 18 Uhr aber leider nicht diese Woche.....fahre nen Mara am Sonntag und mach locker die nächsten tage!


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ich wollte mal fragen ob wir bei jedem Wetter morgen fahren, der Wetterbericht sieht nicht gut aus.
> 
> Gruß Christoph


Bei den Wetterservern weiß man nicht genau wo man dran ist, laut Hessentext könnte es auch mal heftiger regnen. Die Frage ist nur wann und wo genau  Laut Heutewetter sind wir genau an der Regengrenze....

Der Treffpunkt ist ja direkt vor meiner Haustür  so daß ich den Termin einfach stehen lasse. Wenn einer da ist, wird halt gefahren, es sei denn es regnet Backsteine. Dann trinken wir halt mal ein Schoppen vor Ort  

Ihr könnt Euch ja kurzfristig (übers Handy) abmelden.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Der Treffpunkt ist ja direkt vor meiner Haustür  so daß ich den Termin einfach stehen lasse. Wenn einer da ist, wird halt gefahren, es sei denn es regnet Backsteine. Dann trinken wir halt mal ein Schoppen vor Ort Google



@[email protected] Ich werde da sein! Zu was auch immer. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2006)

Moin Jungs

@M.A.T., [email protected] Was hat Euch heute an der Steinbruchtour eigentlich am besten gefallen  

Die Kneippkuren, die Dornen, die Raupen, die Äste im Gesicht oder gar die Nordicwalkerinnen, die Trails, die _hügelige_Aussicht..oder gar der Schoppen am Ende   

Ich fands jedenfalls lustisch  

Falls hier irgendjemand die Steinbruchtour nochmal fahren will dann schnell melden..In spätestens 3 Wochen ist wohl einiges zu stark zugewachsen. Und dann fahren wir die Trails auch mal nochmal anders rum. Lohnt sich aber auf alle Fälle  

@[email protected] Deinen beschriebenen Trail nähe eines Steinturms haben wir gefunden  

Und zu meiner Freude kann ich wenigstens doch am Donnerstag touren. Will jemand mit ??

*Donnertagstour*

Grüße

Google


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @M.A.T., [email protected] Was hat Euch heute an der Steinbruchtour eigentlich am besten gefallen
> Die Kneippkuren, die Dornen, die Raupen, die Äste im Gesicht oder gar die Nordicwalkerinnen, die Trails, die _hügelige_Aussicht..oder gar der Schoppen am Ende


Hi Google,

du hast dich super als Guide gemacht, danke für die lustige Tour. Die Trails zur Kneippkur waren das Beste, an meinen Beinen hab ich immer noch so ein wohliges Kribbeln  Der Schoppen war auch sehr schön, die Nordicwalkerinnen müssen noch ein bissl (edit: sehr viel) trainieren.
bis zum nächsten mal, matthias


----------



## Google (18. Mai 2006)

Moin allerseits

ich bin leider net so fitt und habe deswegen die heutige Tour wieder rausgenommen. War eh noch keiner angemeldet und regnen solls ja auch...

Wollt trotzdem nochmal informieren, falls einer beabsichtigte sich heute noch einzutragen.

Grüße, bis zur nächsten Tour


Google


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits

gibts was neues zum Thema regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und Umgebung ? Fährt die kommende Woche irgendwer von Euch und kann was aus der Umgebung anbieten ??? HIER POSTEN !!!   

Am Dienstag fahr ich außerhalb unseres Threadbereiches hier mit:

AfterworkTour am Dienstag

Und noch ne Frage zu kommenden Freitag: Hat da jemand frei und Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour ? HIER ANTWORTEN !!  Was ich an Tourenvorschlägen beisteuern könnte, wisst Ihr ja schon.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2006)

Ohh Nein. Dieser Thread ist nicht tot  Das Wetter ist eben nur bescheiden um irgendwas an Tourenvorschläge posten zu können  Ich hoffe wir können am Dienstag wieder ne schöne Tour im Spessart fahren und stell die Tage was rein wenns Wetter besser werden soll  

Und hier für alle neuen Leser der Ausgangspost des Threads, damit Ihr wisst um was es hier geht. Ciao Google 





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2006)

Hi

also morgen am Sonntag werde ich es locker angehen lassen. Startzeit vom Shooters in Hanau Steinheim um 10:15 Uhr. Dann gehts weiter am Main lang bis mindestens Sulzbach zum Italiener ein Eis essen. Dann gehts zurück. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren ist recht herzlich eingeladen. 

Für den Dienstagabend hab ich wieder die altbewährte BarbarossaBuchbergtour ins Last Minute Biking eingestellt:


*Tour am Dienstag*

Also bis denne


----------



## lessiw33 (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo Google,

ich würde mich morgen, wenn es nicht gerade schüttet, gerne anschließen.
Ich wäre dann an der Brücke in Mainflingen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob Du noch einmal hier reinschaust, wann wärst Du dann ungefähr an der Brücke (ca. 11.00 Uhr?). Ansonsten finde ich mich morgen um diese Zeit dort ein, vielleicht sehe ich Dich ja.

Viele Grüße
Christof 
(der heimliche Mitleser)


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2006)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Google,
> 
> ich würde mich morgen, wenn es nicht gerade schüttet, gerne anschließen.
> Ich wäre dann an der Brücke in Mainflingen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob Du noch einmal hier reinschaust, wann wärst Du dann ungefähr an der Brücke (ca. 11.00 Uhr?). Ansonsten finde ich mich morgen um diese Zeit dort ein, vielleicht sehe ich Dich ja.
> ...


Hi lessiw33. Ok alles Klar  Aber Deine Handynummer hab ich doch nicht, deshalb  kann Dich morgen im Zweifelsfall nicht anrufen. Falls Du noch online bist, kannst Du mir die Nummer ja noch per PN schicken. Ansonsten bis morsche


----------



## lessiw33 (28. Mai 2006)

Hi Google,

also ich fand´s heute klasse! Ich schicke Dir morgen die Excel Liste mit den Adressen zu, vielleicht klappt´s ja demnächst mal in Deinem Heimatrevier.

Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo Google,

habe mich mal für die Dienstagstour eingetragen. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. 

rocky_mountain


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2006)

N`abend 

@[email protected] Ja wäre super wenn Du mal dabei wärst. Wie wir ja schon gestern beim Eis  festgestellt haben, hast Du aus Mainflingen nahezu die gleichen Anfahrtstrecke zur Parkbucht der B 8 wie ich.

@[email protected] Morgennachmittag solls einigermaßen wetterstabil sein. Mal abwarten. Wenn net flüchten wir ins Buchberglokal und benetzen uns von Innen  

@[email protected] Ich könnt ja mal am WE wieder was was längeres fahren. Hat jemand auch Lust und ne Idee ?? Wetter soll etwas besser werden.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Google,
> 
> habe mich mal für die Dienstagstour eingetragen. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.
> 
> rocky_mountain



@[email protected]

Sorry, kann heute leider doch nicht, mir ist ein privater Termin dazwichen gekommen. 

Vielleicht am WE? 

Gruß rocky_mountain


----------



## Dill (30. Mai 2006)

war um 17:15 beim Shooters ,bin aber um 17:20 bedingt durch das Mistwetter
wieder abgedampft

Grüße
Dill


----------



## Google (30. Mai 2006)

Dill schrieb:
			
		

> war um 17:15 beim Shooters ,bin aber um 17:20 bedingt durch das Mistwetter
> wieder abgedampft
> 
> Grüße
> Dill


Oh Oh Ohh  Da sich keiner ins Last Minute Biking eingetragen hatte, habe ich kurzerhand mit Ippie ne Rennerunde ausgemacht weil ich wußte das er ein Bikedefizit hatte  Trag Dich lieber immer ein oder ruf kurzfristig an. Die Handynummer gebe ich immer an.

Wir sind allerdings auch durch ein paar Regenbrüche. Ippie war nur am Fluchen  

@[email protected] Wegen dem WE muß ich noch mal abwarten. Könnte bei mir ein Samstag werden. Meine liebe Frau hat schon alles verplant. Ich meld mich nochmal. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Dill (30. Mai 2006)

Ich wollt mich nur mal vorstellen ,mitfahren hätte ich eh nicht können da Du ja Helmpflicht vorschreibst.(was ich auch unterstütze)
Deshalb hatte ich mich nicht eingetragen,ganz klar mein Versäumniss.
Gib mir mal nen Tip welchen Helm man sich kaufen kann .

leicht , bequem , sicher  unter 100 E

Grüße
Dill


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Google,

Samstag nicht zu spät würde mir passen! 
Melde dich, oder schreib was ins LMB.

Gruß rocky_mountain


----------



## Google (31. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] Da fragst Du den richtigen  Habe ein Helm für 7,98 vom Minimal gekauft, der hat aber alles was man braucht: Kopfumfang leicht verstellbar, gute Belüftung, recht gutes Design und vor allem Stiftung Warentest "gut"

Dann habe ich noch einen billigeren  vom Aldi , auch Stifung Warentest "gut" aber schlechtere Belüftung (ich merk da eh keine Unterschiede  ) und nicht ganz so schönes Design.

Mußt halt drauf achten, daß sich der Helm gut und vor allem fest verstellen lässt und einen Schmutzfänger fürs Gelände hat.

....Meine Meinung

@[email protected] Ok, HÖCHSTwahrscheinlich wirds der Samstag, Ippie macht wohl auch mit. Wann spätestens darf es denn los gehen ? 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ok, HÖCHSTwahrscheinlich wirds der Samstag, Ippie macht wohl auch mit. Wann spätestens darf es denn los gehen ?



@[email protected] nicht so sehr früh , mir würde so ab 11Uhr passen.

rocky_mountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Mai 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] nicht so sehr frÃ¼h , mir wÃ¼rde so ab 11Uhr passen.
> 
> rocky_mountain



Ok, hier die von mir vorgeschlagene 

*Samstagstour*

UhrzeitmÃ¤ssig und evtl. TourenmÃ¤Ãig kÃ¶nnte es geringfÃ¼gige Ãnderungen geben. Ich informiere im Thread und im Last Minute Biking  Jedenfalls soll es bis einschlieÃlich Samstag nun endlich weitgehend trocken bleiben, so das es auch wieder relativ schlammfrei sein dÃ¼rfte.

@[email protected] Wenn Du in Mainflingen einsteigst haste 11:15  

@[email protected] Im Karstadt gibts eben einen guten Helm von Giro  Runtergesetzt von 70 auf 40 â¬. Sieht net schlecht aus. WÃ¼rd ich an Deiner Stelle zuschlagen  

Helm von Giro Gibts aber noch genÃ¼gend andere.

Vielleicht gibts woanders auch noch besser Angebote. MuÃt halt mal googeln...

Morgen fahr ich hier so ab 17:00 Uhr am Main lang, 3 Stunden. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir unter 0179/9152935 melden

GrÃ¼Ãe Euch 


Google


----------



## der-silberfisch (31. Mai 2006)

@[email protected]

Ich fahre jetzt schon den 2. Uvex - Boss RSS und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Er wiegt 330g und hat einen Fliegennetzeinsatz. Den kriegt man bei ebay so fÃ¼r ca. 40 â¬.

Ich hab meinen hier gekauft:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Uvex-Boss-RSS-Ra...816277238QQcategoryZ70914QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

GruÃ Robert


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]
habe mich für Samstag angemeldet, bin dann um 10:15Uhr bei dir.
Und wehen du hast kein gutes Wetter bestellt....... 
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Dill (1. Juni 2006)

@google 
Ich hab mir das Teil bei Karstadt geholt ist äußerst bequem,schön leicht und sieht auch noch gut aus.

Vielen Dabk ,daß du mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.

Nun kann ich bei Zeit mal bei euch mitfahren.

Ich hoffe es ist kein Problem,daß ich ungefedert unterwegs bin?
(allerdings mit nicht ganz so steifem Stahl )





Grüße
Dill


----------



## Google (1. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] In Wettercom sieht das Wetter eigentlich für den Sonntag ganz passabel aus  Ich hoffe es bleibt so  Ich bin total heiss auf besseres Wetter und dem Gelände  

@[email protected] Den Helm hätt ich auch gern. Bin aber zu geizig  MIt  deinem Bike wirst Du unsere Strecken schon hinkriegen. Mach halt erst mal langsam bei den Trails, die sind zum Teil (sogar im Spessart ) ein bisserl wurzelig *rüttlschüttl* und technisch. Keine Ahnung wie Du fährst aber wenn Du dabei bist, nehmen wir schon Rücksicht wenn überhaupt notwendig.

Lauter neue Namen:

Dill aus Nidderau
der-Silberfisch aus Hanau Auheim
Runterfahrer aus Hanau (hat mir ne pn geschickt)

Wir sollten mal ne gemeinsame Tour fahren und uns kennen lernen  Am Sonntag bin ich mit rocky-mountain unterwegs. Könnt Euch gerne anschliessen. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## hoschie (1. Juni 2006)

hallo allerseits,
bin sehr begeistert von eurem thread, und möchte gerne an der samstagtour teilnehmen...komischerweise kann ich mich nicht eintragen unter "last minute biking".
angeblich wäre ich nicht eingeloggt...klar bin ich eingeloggt, sonst könnte ich diesen beitrag ja nicht schreiben...
seis drum, ich werde es später nochmal versuchen.
ich würde dann ab "steinheim - shooters" dazustossen...
allerdings bin ich kein fan von regenbiken. deshalb hoffe ich auf schönes wetter und freue mich auf die kommende tour am samstag...
grüße vom hoschie (aus langenselbold)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten mal ne gemeinsame Tour fahren und uns kennen lernen  Am Sonntag bin ich mit rocky-mountain unterwegs. Könnt Euch gerne anschliessen.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald



Hi Google,
der LMB Eintrag ist für Samstag, oder? 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2006)

Öhemm...Ja, ich meinte natürlich den SAMSTAG.

@[email protected] Ok  Wir wissen bescheid das Du beim Shooters stehst. Ist aber schon komisch das Du Dich nicht anmelden kannst  Mail doch mal rikman an. Der ist im Forum für sowas zuständig und weiß sicherlich woran es liegt.

Sag aber bitte hier bescheid falls es doch nichts mit der Tour wird damit wir nicht länger warten. Handynummer ist ja auch im Last-Minute Biking hinterlegt.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Google (4. Juni 2006)

Taach allerseits

So mal 2 Bilder von der gestrigen Tour  

*Rocky und Hoschie*





*Und hier ein (Bach-)Trail der gaaanz ehrlich  (hüstl) normalerweise keine Wasser führt....Das war ein Erlebnis   *





@[email protected] Und alles klar ?  Das nächste Mal fahren wir gleich die Highligts.

Morsche fahr ich noch ein bisserl Renner und am Dinstag fahr ich diesmal sehr früh los weil wir immer noch um 12:00 Uhr wegen dem Wäldchestag unsere Arbeit nierlegen *müssen !!*.

Ich setze die Tour trotzdem ins LMB. Man weiß ja nie und es kann einer schon ab 14:00 Uhr mit los.  Also einfach anmelden.   Achtung Startzeiten sind wieder verschieden, je nachdem wo Ihr einsteigen wollt 

*Dienstagstour*


----------



## hoschie (6. Juni 2006)

hallo allerseits,
@google: mir gehts (wieder) gut...kann sogar wieder aufrecht laufen.
spass beiseite - es war schön und es war auch etwas anstrengend, aber darin liegt ja der spass begründet. und ich habe wieder neue motivation zu trainieren...
gestern war ich mit freunden in winterberg um zu erfahren dass auch permanentes bergabfahren anstrengend sein kann, dennoch...es war sau stark.
grüße vom hoschie


----------



## Google (6. Juni 2006)

hoschie schrieb:
			
		

> hallo allerseits,
> @google: mir gehts (wieder) gut...kann sogar wieder aufrecht laufen.
> spass beiseite - es war schön und es war auch etwas anstrengend, aber darin liegt ja der spass begründet. und ich habe wieder neue motivation zu trainieren...


Das wird schon  Du kannst gerne jederzeit wieder mitfahren  

Ich war dann heute doch nicht im Gelände. Ich zog es vor nach Sulzbach zum Italiener zu fahren und ein Eis zu Essen. Lecker, Lecker  Die heftigen Windböen, die heute am Main herrschten, nagten aber ganz schön an der Substanz. Das Eis hab ich mir echt verdient.

Dem Erdi01 hab ich ja auch ne nette SMS während des vorzüglichen Eises geschickt. Ich glaub da war er noch schuften  

Zur Strafe bin ich doch glatt in einen kurzen aber heftigen Schauer geraten...

Wer am Donnerstag Zeit hat kann   


*HIER *​
mitfahren   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Erdi01 hab ich ja auch ne nette SMS während des vorzüglichen Eises geschickt. Ich glaub da war er noch schuften
> Google


SACK  

Ich habs gar nicht mitgekriegt. Eben erst die SMS gelesen, nachdem ich das hier gerade gelesen habe


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]
Kann am Donnerstag und am WE nicht. 
Jetzt wo das Wetter so super werden soll. 
Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.


 Ja Klar  Da wirds Wetter noch besser   

@[email protected] Deine im LMB eingetragene Tour ist leider zu früh für mich. Sonst hätten wir mal was Gemeinsames fahren können.


----------



## Google (9. Juni 2006)

Morsche allerseits

Nachdem ich gestern ja leider alleine unterwegs war, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich, bzw. wir noch nie in Einem wirklich alle interessanten Wege rund um Die B.-Quelle und rund um den B. gefahren sind. Alles nämlich schön in sinnvoller Reihenfolge verbunden, gibt das ne geile Tour   Ich habe mir deshalb vorgenommen dies endlich mal am Sonntag nachzuholen. Deshalb hier meine Sonntagstour:

*Barbarossa Buchberg XXL Tour*

Die Startzeiten beginnen ab 10:00 Uhr. Die Tour hat schätzungsweise zwischen 75  85 Km von mir aus gesehen, bei circa 900 Hm. Ab/ Parkplatz B8 gleiche HM bei circa 50  60 Km. Ich wills schön locker fahren. Die Pause kann wahlweise in einer guten Eisdiele oder im Naturfreundehaus in Oberrodenbach gemacht werden.

Wer gerne mitgefahren wäre aber diesmal nicht kann: Keine Angst ! Die fahren wir sicherlich noch 1, 2 mal  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (11. Juni 2006)

Guten Tach auch  

So, schon ein bisserl von der Tour zurück. Die XXL-Tour hatte 78 KM bei 850 HM. Muß ich mich ja mal selbst loben  Guut geschätzt. Bei dem Wetter war das ne richtig schöne Tour  

*Heut hab ich auch mal vom Mainradweg ein Bild gemacht. Auch der hat seine schönen Seiten:*





*Hans64 bei ner Pause *





Für Dienstag stell ich auch gleich wieder was ein. Am Mittwoch müsse mer ja Fussball gucke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. Juni 2006)

Wer fährt am Dienstag mit ?

*Dienstagstour*

Bis denne


----------



## trelgne (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo Hanauer Spessart-Biker,

mehr Trailstrecken im Spessart findet ihr unter diesem Link (vielleicht kennen ihn einige ja schon ?): http://www.spessart-biker.de/projekt spessart-trails/intro.htm . Dort auf den gelben Button oben rechts klicken ("Highlight-Karte"). Google hat sich offenbar schon in die Mitgliederliste des Spessart-Biker-Forums eingetragen und dürfte somit die Trailkarte kennen.

Außerdem könnten noch folgende Beiträge unter www.spessart-biker.de interessant sein, da sie noch nicht so weit von Hanau entfernt liegen (sind noch nicht in die Trailkarte eingebunden):
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=923
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=868

Natürlich könnt ihr gerne auch selbst Trailstrecken "beisteuern":
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=17&sid=c4399eba849a619586d3a54ec29adfae

Grüsse aus dem Spessart
Manfred


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] so habe ein faules Familien WE hinter mir , jetzt muss ich wieder was tun. Komme am Dienstag um 17Uhr zu dir.

// Christoph


----------



## Google (12. Juni 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] so habe ein faules Familien WE hinter mir , jetzt muss ich wieder was tun. Komme am Dienstag um 17Uhr zu dir.
> 
> // Christoph


Und ein faule Woche  Oder   Nun.....Morgen wirst Du schmerzlich erfahren müssen, daß man sich bereits ab einer Woche Bikepause ziemlich QUÄÄÄLEN muß :kotz: Harr, Harr, Harr  

@[email protected] Steigst Du am Parkplatz B 8 ein ?

Bis bald im Wald


*Nachtrag:* Die Donnerstagstour steht auch schon fest. Ippie ist schon mal Mitfahrer an diesem Tag:

*Donnerstagstour*


----------



## hans64 (13. Juni 2006)

Moin,

ich war am Sonntag bei der Tour rund um die Barbarossaquelle dabei, es war genial  
Tolle Mischung aus Trails und Waldwegen, Frank kennt sich super im Gelände aus. 
Ist grade auch im Sommer eine schöne Tour, da überwiegend im Wald gefahren wird und es hier nicht zu heiss wird
Fahre gerne mal wieder mit 

Gruß Hans


----------



## Onzilla (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

nach dem Duschen und nach dem Zeckenabsuchen habe erst einmal 250g Spaghetti reingedrückt, danach zwei Magnum in den flüssigen Zustand überführt, jetzt geht es wieder besser. 

War ganz schön flott, das Tempo.

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, sehr gerne wieder!!

Peter


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Juni 2006)

Muss mich auch mal wieder melden  

Da ich der totale Fussball-Muffel bin drehe ich morgen abend so ab 18:30/18:45 Uhr ne gemütliche Runde mitm Renner ( Tendenz Ri.Ronneburg ) oder, falls ich Bock bekomme, ne trailige Tour in meinem Hausgebiet ( Maintal Bischofsheim/Bergen/Bad Vilbel ). Kommt aber drauf an wann ich ausm Geschäft rauskomme und ob das Wetter hält, bei Regen faa isch nedd  

Falls jemand Bock hat, Bescheid sagen! Bitte aber nochmals morgen abend kurz reinschauen, wie gesagt, wenn ich viel zu tun bekomme im Geschäft kanns auch später werden!


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Juni 2006)

Was eine Quälerei bei dieser Hitze 

Ich glaube ich habe gestern meine Beine im Spessart verloren, ich spüre sie nicht mehr. War aber wieder eine geile Tour. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (14. Juni 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> .....habe erst einmal 250g Spaghetti reingedrückt, danach zwei Magnum in den flüssigen Zustand überführt, jetzt geht es wieder besser.


 Na ja, das mit den 250 gramm Spaghetti scheint mir ein bisserl übertrieben  Aber trotz alledem. Dein Stoffwechsel möcht ich haben  

@Onzilla; [email protected] Was für ein Tempo, was für eine Quälerei meint Ihr denn  Hat das etwas mit dem gestrigen Bier heben zu tun ??:






Ja, im Ernst. War bedeutend schneller als sonst. Ich fands aber auch mal geil so zügig durchzupowern. Da hatten wir uns die Pause auch redlich verdient. War ne Ausnahme und in der Regel fahren wir ja gesittet. Nur die Trails runterkrachen müssen wir beibehalten  

Vergesst mir die Morgen angesetzte Tour nicht  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Die Donnerstagstour steht auch schon fest. Ippie ist schon mal Mitfahrer an diesem Tag:
> 
> *Donnerstagstour*



Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boomrush (15. Juni 2006)

Hi,

bin neu hier im Forum und such ein paar interesante Trail rund um den Buchberg.
Gibts dort schöne Strecken?

Gruss
Boom


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2006)

Jaaaa...die gibts allerdings . Fahr einfach mal mit.


----------



## SteelManni (16. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaa...die gibts allerdings . Fahr einfach mal mit.



Moin, kann ich nur bestätigen 

War gestern wieder ne schöne Runde rund um Barbarrossaquelle
und Buchberg. 
Immer wieder interessant welche wege und trails ich noch nicht kenne 

Bei einem 19er Schnitt war'n wir auch nicht grad langsam unterwegs! 

Das Naturfreundehaus in Oberrodenbach ist ja ein echter Geheimtipp! 

Gut einige Wege waren 2 mal auf dem Programm aber das lässt sich in dem Terrain nicht ganz vermeiden!

Bin gerne mal wieder dabei 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (16. Juni 2006)

Danke für Dein Lob SteelManni   Ich fand die Tour gestern auch wieder Klasse, auch wenn der Pannenkönig aus dem Jahre 2005 gestern beste Anwartschaften für den Titel 2006 erworben hat  

Wir sehen uns bestimmt noch des öfteren bei der Tour   Und ich hab doch glatt immer noch (und wieder) 5 Pfade gesehen, die ich erforschen muß   

Und irgendwie muß ich mal den Ippie festnageln, daß wir mal in seinen Hoheitsgewässern rumschippern damit ich den Wirkungskreis noch ein bisserl erweitern kann.

Nächstes Tourenangebot in Kürze hier....Für Montag oder Mittwoch


----------



## Google (17. Juni 2006)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

ich hab nun für Mittwoch wieder ne Tour eingestellt:

*Mittwochstour*

Man sieht sich  

Hat jemand Lust am Montag was lockeres rund um die B-Quelle zu fahren ? Also bei mir geht an dem Tag nur was lockeres und ich wollt halt auch 5 neu gesehenen Pfaden nachgehen. Wird zwar locker und ein bisserl  chaotisch ( wer weiß was das für Pfade sind und wo die hin führen  ) aber für ein Abschlußgetränk   könnt ich mich an diesem Tage begeistern und werd ich mir auch die Zeit nehmen. Also wer Lust hat, in diesem Thread melden !!

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Onzilla (19. Juni 2006)

Bin dabei




wenns nicht schüttet.




Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2006)

Komme auch und wenns schüttet werde ich mal nass vom Regen und nicht immer vom schwitzen...... 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (19. Juni 2006)

Schön das Ihr Zwei wieder dabei seid  Mal gucken obs noch mehr werden. Leider werde ich am Mittwoch mit keinen Neuigkeiten aufwarten können, weil ich heute einfach keine Motivation zum Biken gefunden habe  Egaaal  

Am WE werde ich entweder die BarbarossaBuchbergXXLTour wieder anbieten oder einen Odenwaldcross fahren.

Das hängt aber von Erdi01 ab. Du kannst Dich ja mal äußern   

Ich fahre jedenfalls an dem WE-Tag wo die Deutschen nicht spielen...entscheidet sich ja schon Morgen....Natürlich fällt und steht das Ganze auch mit dem Wetter.

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Interesse an solch einer WE-Tour. Ich informiere. M.A.T. ??  

Grüße

Google


----------



## m.a.t. (19. Juni 2006)

ODW-X ist ne geile Idee  Da wäre ich gerne dabei.
Dieses Wochenende bin ich allerdings in Frammersbach. ********, warum tu ich mir das eigentlich an   Sonst ist da dieses Jahr niemand, oder?
ciao, matthias


----------



## Onzilla (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Frank und Christoph,

habe mich leider ausgetragen.

Gestern abend war ich total erschlagen, heute morgen weiss ich warum:

Kratziger Hals, leichte Halsschmerzen. 

Bin dann doch mit dem Mopped auf der Arbeit, will mich schonen und (hoffentlich) Frammersbach am Wochenende mitfahren.

Viele Grüsse

Peter


----------



## Google (21. Juni 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank und Christoph,
> 
> habe mich leider ausgetragen.
> 
> ...


No Problem  Da hoff ich mal, dass Du für Frammersbach wieder richtig fitt bist.

@[email protected] Falls Du ein bisserl früher kannst und willst, kannste ja mal anrufen. Dann sind wir auch früher zurück.

Ansonsten wirds heut schön gemütlich, mir läuft schon überall die Brühe runter. Verdammt schwül......


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Falls Du ein bisserl früher kannst und willst, kannste ja mal anrufen. Dann sind wir auch früher zurück.



Hallo Frank,

kann leider nicht früher, komme um 17Uhr zu dir!
Hoffentlich ist nicht so viel Verkehr, die gelben Nummernschilder sind schon in der Stadt! 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Onzilla (21. Juni 2006)

So, prima:

das Kratzen im Hals wird stärker, die Nase beginnt zu laufen.

Verdammt, verdammt, verdammt.


Viel Spass heute Abend und kein Regen,

Peter


----------



## Google (21. Juni 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass heute Abend und kein Regen,
> 
> Peter


Weder Regen noch Spass ham mer gehabt. Ich und Rocky-Mountain haben uns kurzfristig entschieden die Tour um einen Tag zu verschieben  

Wer mit will kann sich hier eintragen:

BaBu


----------



## Ippie (22. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand die Tour gestern auch wieder Klasse, auch wenn der Pannenkönig aus dem Jahre 2005 gestern beste Anwartschaften für den Titel 2006 erworben hat



Ja ja das Felgenband war Schuld. Ich habe am nächsten Tag das Rad komplett in alle Einzelteile zerlegt und frisch geschmiert und gereinigt zusammenbebaut. Schaltungsprobs hatte ich aufgrund der leicht locker sitzenden Kassette 
Das ist auch so ein Lieblingsteil was bei mir öfters eine Schraube locker hat. 

Wegen heute abend weiß ich noch nicht.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (23. Juni 2006)

Moin auch allerseits  

Gestern war ich dann doch alleine unterwegs weil der Ippie sich nicht aufraffen konnte   und rocky_mountain sich in zeitaufwendigen Umzugsbewegungen befand.....

Nun...ich habe die Tour mal wieder als Entdeckungstour genutzt und einen wirklich laaangen Trail gefunden  Außerdem noch 2 nette Verbindungswege, die zur Bereicherung der zukünftigen Touren beitragen werden. Mal schauen wie ich die sinnvoll einbinden kann  

Also, es lohnt sich noch immer für die Stammfahrer und schon lange lohnt es sich für die, welche noch gar nicht mitgefahren sind und glauben sie würden schon alles kennen... 

Am Wochenende fahr ich erstmal hiermit:

*Odenwald-X-Serie*

Da sind übrigens noch Plätze frei.

Nächste Woche biete ich hier dann wie immer ne nette Tour an


Bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onzilla (26. Juni 2006)

Mit laufender Nase und Halsschmerzen beim Schlucken bin ich in Frammersbach gestartet.

Mit den 4 Wochen Stillstand im Mai hatte ich mir nun 3:30 (statt 3:00) als Ziel gesetzt.

3:27 sinds geworden, ich bin froh, dass ich überhaupt mitfahren konnte. Ich fands für mich sehr anstrengend.

Mein Hintern fand es auch anstrengend, immerhin musste er sich ohne Eingewöhnungszeit mit einem Becker-Carbon-Sattel (84Gramm) anfreunden...


Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen: Dienstag oder Mittwoch B-Tour ?

Peter


----------



## Google (26. Juni 2006)

Aber quälen wollste Dich unbedingt  Gell ?  So isser halt...



			
				Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen: Dienstag oder Mittwoch B-Tour ?
> 
> Peter


 Antwort:

*Ei am Dienstag !! *

Weitere Mitfahrer willkommen  Und.....ich hoffe Du hast nix dagegen wenn wirs mal langsam angehen lassen. Wir fahren auch was Neues wenn sich keiner über das Tempo beschwert


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Aber quälen wollste Dich unbedingt  Gell ?  So isser halt...
> 
> Antwort:
> 
> ...



Also langsam fahren kann ich ganz prima!   

Aber hmpf, wieder so früh ...  
Also um 18:30 könnte ich auch mitkommen. Würdet Ihr Euch zu 18:30 an der Barbarossaquelle überreden lassen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere Mitfahrer willkommen  Und.....ich hoffe Du hast nix dagegen wenn wirs mal langsam angehen lassen. Wir fahren auch was Neues wenn sich keiner über das Tempo beschwert


@[email protected] Wenn ich nicht da bin möchtest du langsam fahren 
 Was hast du am We geplant, komme am Donnerstag aus Bielefeld zurück.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## bike69 (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo, würde auch gerne bei der nächsten Toure mitfahen, wann ist diese.
Gruss
Cersten


----------



## Google (26. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] Würd mich schon freuen wenn ich Dich mal wieder sehen könnte  

@[email protected] Willkommen im Thread. Freut mich das Du die Tour gefunden und Dich angemeldet hast. An welchem Startort kann ich Dich denn auflesen ?

@Onzilla; [email protected] Ihr habt Euch ja nun bereits zu den jetzt im Last-Minute Eintrag angesetzten Zeiten angemeldet. Gehts auch für alle 30 Minuten später damit BlackTrek auch mal wieder mitkann ?  Wenn sich von Euch niemand dazu meldet bleibts bei den Zeiten.

@[email protected] Ich könnte am Sonntag touren. Wie siehts aus ? Können gerne was zusammen fahren  Wie immer natürlich langsam ..harr, harr

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo!! 
Bin heute auch auf diesen Thread gestoßen und würde mich gerne auch einmal einer MTB-Tour anschließen.
Wo liegt denn das Durchschnittsalter der Mitfahrer? Seit ihr alle Cracks oder mehr gelegentliche CC - Fahrer? Fahrt ich auch ab und zu anspruchsvolle Touren mit Traileinlagen? 
Ich bin 42 und komme aus Nidderau-Windecken. Für mehr Informationen würde ich mich sehr freuen  

Gruß Torpedo


----------



## Google (27. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] Schön das Du hier im Thread angekommen bist. Würde mich freuen wenn Du mal dabei wärst. Der Thread ist zwar durch die Posts schon recht groß geworden, dennoch gibt es außer mir und rocky_mountain noch keine richtigen Stammfahrer, die regelmäßig bei den Touren dabei wären. In der Regel finden sich aber immer 2-4 Leut für ne Tour. Aus den Parallelthreads fahren ab und zu gerne mal ein paar Mtbler mit

Das Altersgefüge entspricht in etwa Deinem Alter, die meisten sind so um die 30, ich und rocky sind 40. Nach oben und unten ist da aber keine Grenze gesetzt. 

Ich selbst fahre das ganze Jahr über recht regelmäßig und fahr auch gerne mal mit dem Renner. Ich denke das man schon eine gewisse Grundkondition mitbringen sollte aber von Cracks muß man nicht unbedingt sprechen. Lese doch mal den allerersten Post diese Threads dann weißt Du wer alles angesprochen wird. Gerichtet wird sich jedenfalls nach dem langsamsten Fahrer.

Die Touren sind für die Verhältnisse im Spessart recht trailig. Ich nehme alles mit was rund um Alzenau/Barbarossaquelle/Buchberg vorhanden ist. Also ein bisserl Technik sollte man schon haben.

Fahr einfach mal mit dann weißt Du ob es passt oder nicht   

@[email protected] Wenns heut nicht klappt..Vielleicht kannste mir mal ein paar Tage vorher bescheid geben wenn Du mal früher raus kommst und Du mit biken willst. Dann kann ich von vornherein die Tour entsprechend einstellen. 

Bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## Onzilla (27. Juni 2006)

Das heisst 18 Uhr 15 am Parkplatz an der B8?

Also gut, von mir aus. Kein Problem. Da ich losfahre wie immer, aber ich ja heute laaangsam fahre, bin ich genau ne halbe Stunde später am Treffpunkt.

Das passt.

@ Torpedo,
hi, willkommen.

Ich bin 41 Jahre alt, fahre Hardtail und bin bergab normalerweise der langsamste. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand noch langsamer den Berg herunterbremst als ich. Ich glaube, heute gibts eine gemütliche Fahrt, sollte jeder Neue verkraften können. Nur zu.

Viele Grüsse, hoffentlich bleibts trocken,

Peter


Edit:
Da fällt mir ein:
Und wenn Bike69 nicht später loskann, dann ist mir die frühere eigentlich Uhrzeit lieber!!!
Wir können ja ab 17:45 schon ein bisschen im Wald herumfahren und um 18:30 Black Trek aufsammeln. Diese halbe Stunde mehr werde ich schon schaffen,

zähnezusammenbeissend,

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (27. Juni 2006)

@Google
Dann würde ich mich gerne bei einer Sa-Tour anschließen. Dazu bräuchte ich noch Treffpunkt und Zeit

@Onzilla
Bergab bin ich auch nicht der Schnellste. Vielleicht können wir uns in diesem Fall die Hand geben...


----------



## Onzilla (27. Juni 2006)

>@Onzilla
>Bergab bin ich auch nicht der Schnellste. Vielleicht können wir uns in diesem >Fall die Hand geben...

Ja, das ist gut. Wenn es zu steil wird, hälst du mich von hinten. Gefällt mir.


Allerdings:
dachte ich an heute Abend.

>Dann würde ich mich gerne bei einer Sa-Tour anschließen. Dazu bräuchte ich 

Am Samstag fahre ich in Freigericht Neuses (mtb-neuses.de), also wird es nichts mit meiner Bremse, schade.

Peter


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. Juni 2006)

Neuses?
Dort bin ich mit den MTBlern Jahre lang mitgefahren! Lebt die Truppe noch und ist Bernhard immer noch der Tourguide?
Fahrt ihr noch um 14 Uhr vom Fernblick los? Dann würde ich mich mal wieder dort anschließen...
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde die Gruppe irgendwie zerissen und die Touren waren nicht mehr so dolle. Die meisten 'harten' Jungs waren einfach verschwunden...


----------



## Onzilla (27. Juni 2006)

Neuses?

(Ganz) Früher gings von der Skihütte am Berg los, diese wurde letztes Jahr abgerissen.

Schon seit ein paar Jahren geht es tatsächlich Samstags ab 14 Uhr ab Gaststätte Fernblick los.

Ein weiterer Termin (mit etwas langsamerer Fahrt, mehr spassorientiert) ist dann der Mittwoch, 19 Uhr ab Parkplatz Hufeisen.

Der Bernhard führt noch Touren, aber eher sporadisch, da er Samstags oft noch Blasmusik macht.

Naja und die starken Jungs sind nicht abgewandert, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Ich habe das Gefühl, das Niveau (geschwindigkeitsmässig) ist so hoch, dass eher die schwächeren Fahrer seltener oder gar nicht mehr kommen...

"Früher" gab es oft 2 Gruppen, eine schnellere und eine langsamere. Mittlerweile sind meist so wenige Leute da, dass sich eine Gruppenaufteilung nicht "lohnt". Und das schreckt Neuzugängge leicht ab, denke ich.

Zumindest wurde jetzt offiziel ein eingetragener Verein gegründet, es geht aufwärts. Und manchmal sind doch mehr als 15 Leute Samstags dabei. Bei Regenwetter sind es auch mal 0 bis 2 Personen.

Viele Grüsse einladenderweise

Peter


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. Juni 2006)

So, dann hat sich doch Einiges geändert...
In dem Fall werde ich, wenn das Wetter es zuläßt, nächsten Sa mal schauen welche Leute hinzugekommen sind und wie das Leistungsniveau so ist.
In früher Zeit (ca. vor 3-4 Jahren) hat es jedenfalls eine Menge Spaß gemacht bei den 'Neusern' mitzufahren. Allerdings hatten wir damals auch unseren tollen Guide 'Berhard', der jeden Winkel im Spessart kennt und man mußte die Wege nicht selber suchen.

Es könnte sein, daß wir uns sogar kennen. Zumindest kannte ich ein Peter.
BTW: Ich bin der Gerhard


----------



## Google (27. Juni 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> Da fällt mir ein:
> Und wenn Bike69 nicht später loskann, dann ist mir die frühere eigentlich Uhrzeit lieber!!!
> Wir können ja ab 17:45 schon ein bisschen im Wald herumfahren und um 18:30 Black Trek aufsammeln. Diese halbe Stunde mehr werde ich schon schaffen,
> ...


Hi, konnt mich eben erst zuschalten. Gute Idee Onzilla  Wieso bin ich eigentlich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen   

Also mit den heutigen Startzeiten bleibt alles wie gehabt  Ich werde die Tour eben so gestalten, dass wir BLackTrek ggfls. um 18:30 Uhr an der barbarossaquelle aufsammeln können  So ist es am einfachsten.

@[email protected] Bitte äußere Dich nochmal dazu ob Du 18:30 da bist 

@[email protected] Unter der Woche wird hier meistens Dienstags und/oder Donnerstags was angeboten, am WE Samstag oder Sonntag. Dieses WE wird es wohl eher Sonntag. Lies hier einfach mit, dann bist Du über die geplanten Touren bestens informiert.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (27. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit den heutigen Startzeiten bleibt alles wie gehabt  Ich werde die Tour eben so gestalten, dass wir BLackTrek ggfls. um 18:30 Uhr an der barbarossaquelle aufsammeln können  So ist es am einfachsten.
> 
> @[email protected] Bitte äußere Dich nochmal dazu ob Du 18:30 da bist



Super! Ich komm dann einfach zur Barbarossaquelle um 18:30. Hoffentlich sind die Gewitter bis dahin wieder abgeschwirrt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] mach mal was fest fürs WE. Ich kann Sa. od. So. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Onzilla (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo Gerhard,

einen Peter kennst du?

Also ich bin in der absoluten Anfangszeit der Neusesser mitgefahren, vielleicht 3 -5 mal? noch ohne jede Ahnung oder Ausdauer. Ich weiss nur noch, dass ich auch in der 2. Gruppe immer ganz gut "bedient" war.

Dann bin ich vor etwa 3 Jahren wieder hinzugekommen, gelegentlich gefahren und seit ca. 2 Jahren immer dabei, wenn Zeit und Wetter ist. 

Es gibt meines Wissens nun mindestens 4 Peter im Verein oder befreundet, bestimmt kennst du einen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/icons/smile.gif
Smile

Der Bernhard hatte etwa ein Jahr lang ganz ausgesetzt "irgendwie null Bock" hat er gesagt. Ab und zu ist er dabei, wirklich ein Phänomen, wie er sich im Spessart auskennt. 

Peter, ursprünglich aus Somborn.


----------



## Google (27. Juni 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Ich komm dann einfach zur Barbarossaquelle um 18:30.


Vergess aber Dein Bike nicht


----------



## Onzilla (28. Juni 2006)

Hi,

um 22 Uhr war ich wieder zu Hause, habe auf dem Nachhauseweg noch mächtig Gas gegeben, damit ich noch im Hellen ankomme.

Hab mir dann doch noch ne ordentliche Portion Nudeln gemacht, hmmm.

War eine schöne Tour gestern, ich bin heute nur irgendwie etwas müde...

Viele Grüsse

Peter


----------



## bike69 (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 
wenn am SA. die Tour vom Fernblick startet, würde ich mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz kommen. Ist doch die Adresse: Landhaus Fernblick ? Den wenn ich von Bruchköbel zum Fernblick fahre und dann noch 40 KM mit 600 hm Bike und wieder nach Bruchköbel zurück ... puhhh.
Wie reist Ihr an ?

Cersten

PS.: Sorry, wegen gestern.


----------



## Torpedo64 (28. Juni 2006)

Also das Einfachste ist:

A66 -> A45 -> Richtung Alzenau -> Abfahrt Alzenau Nord / Schöllkrippen -> Michelbach -> Albstadt -> Neuses

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Onzilla (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Carsten,

damit der Google, als Initiator dieses Threads nicht böse wird, folgender Hinweis:

Bei den Fahrten Samstags am Fernblick handelt es sich NICHT um eine Tour des Threads:

"Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und nähere Umgebung ! Ab in den Spessart !"

Der Google ist dort auch noch nie mitgefahren.


Ich selbst freue mich natürlich über jeden neuen Mitfahrer ab Fernblick! Also wenn in Zukunft Samstags von Google eine Tour angeboten wird, dann fahrt ihr gefälligst seine Tour mit, und nicht ab Fernblick/Neuses. Ist das klar? 

Ich will dem Google keine Konkurrenz machen sonst nimmt er mich Dienstags nicht mehr mit, befürchte ich.

Viele Grüsse,

Peter


P.S.
Ab Fernblick wird die Tour meist um die 60km lang mit ca. 900-1000 Hm. Beendet ist sie normalerweise gegen 17Uhr.


----------



## Onzilla (28. Juni 2006)

Oder:

Bruchköbel - Erlensee - Langenselbold - Neuenhasslau - Gondsroth - Somborn - Neuses.


Neuses Ortsausgang Richtung Horbach nach wenigen 100 Metern geht es auf der rechten Seite rein. Recht steil den Berg hoch, "Landgasthof Fernblick" ist ausgeschildert. Strasse darf mit dem Auto befahren werden, oben gibt es Parkplätze.


Peter


----------



## Google (28. Juni 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> damit der Google, als Initiator dieses Threads nicht böse wird, folgender Hinweis:


Ach watt.... Lese mal Post 1. Der Thread soll alle ansprechen, Jeder soll Termine/Gruppen über diesen Thread vereinbaren. Je mehr hier an Touren gepostet wird umso mehr Auswahl hab ich dann doch   

@[email protected] Ich kann eh eher am Sonntag ne Tour fahren und hab deswegen auch was an diesem Tag reingestellt:

*Sonntagstour*

Rocky_Mountain wird wohl schon Teilnehmer sein...Gelle ??  Aber vielleicht kannst Du ja auch am Sonntag, deshalb ein paar Entscheidungshilfen/Unterscheidungskriterien

Neuses  /Spessarttouren  

schneller/langsamer
forstiger/trailiger
nette Leute/noch netter  ...Späääsle  

Man sieht sich schon noch  

Morgen fahr ich ne lockere GA-Tour von Steinheim Richtung Aschaffenburg am Main lang. So gegen 17:00 Uhr. Wer Lust hat einfach hier melden. Ins Last Minute Biking stell ich jetzt nichts rein.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Peter,

danke für die Antwort.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bikern, mit welchen ich fahren kann.
Habe verstanden, dass am Sa. keine Tour von Threads gepant ist und da viele bei der Tour "Fernblick" mitfahren wollten, dachte ich es wäre eine gute Gelegenheit.

Gruss
Cersten




			
				Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> damit der Google, als Initiator dieses Threads nicht böse wird, folgender Hinweis:
> 
> ...


----------



## bike69 (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Frank,

danke für die Info, habe am Sonntag einen Termin um 17:00, so dass es wohl eng wird. Wann wolltest Du denn Fahren ?

Was heist den eine GA Runde. Morgen Abend kann ich leider nicht   , aber am Freitag wäre möglich   Was sagst Du ?

Gruss
Cersten



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ach watt.... Lese mal Post 1. Der Thread soll alle ansprechen, Jeder soll Termine/Gruppen über diesen Thread vereinbaren. Je mehr hier an Touren gepostet wird umso mehr Auswahl hab ich dann doch
> 
> @[email protected] Ich kann eh eher am Sonntag ne Tour fahren und hab deswegen auch was an diesem Tag reingestellt:
> 
> ...


----------



## bike69 (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo und Danke,

dann weiss ich wo es ist.
Wie kommst Du dahin ?

Gruss
Cersten


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juni 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> Ab Fernblick wird die Tour meist um die 60km lang mit ca. 900-1000 Hm. Beendet ist sie normalerweise gegen 17Uhr.



@[email protected] Trefft ihr euch am Samstag am Fernblick?
Ich würde dann evtl. mal mitfahren.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Ippie (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

falscher Thread! Das üben wir nochmals. Das sollte Afterwork Thread sein.


----------



## Google (28. Juni 2006)

bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> danke für die Info, habe am Sonntag einen Termin um 17:00, so dass es wohl eng wird. Wann wolltest Du denn Fahren ?


Ahaa, Ich wie ich sehe kennst Du Dich noch nicht so gut mit den Funktionen im Forum aus. Gehe mal mit Deiner Maus bzw. mit Deinem Cursor auf das unten stehende Wort "Sonntagstour"   

*Sonntagstour*

So, jetzt dürftest Du alles über die WE-Tour wissen. Wenn Du auf den Seiten des Forums bist, kannst Du übrigens relativ weit oben auf der rechten Seite das "Last Minute Biking" sehen wo immer die in Kürze statt findenden Touren zu sehen sind. Wenn Du auf "Alle Termine ansehen" klickst, dann findest Du auch meinen Termin. Jedenfalls fahren wir schon um 10:00 Uhr los, so dass Du locker um 17:00 Uhr zuhause wärst.





			
				bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heist den eine GA Runde. Morgen Abend kann ich leider nicht   , aber am Freitag wäre möglich   Was sagst Du ?


 GA-Tour heisst Grundlagentour. D.h. man fährt die Tour konstant in einem bestimmten Pulsbereich um die Fettverbrennung und Ausdauer zu trainieren. Ist eher was Gemütliches. Bei Gelegenheit kann ich Dir das mal genauer erklären.

Am Freitag kann ich leider nicht. Aber hier werden ja genug Touren angeboten und wenn Du dauerhaftes Interesse am gemeinsamen Biken hast werden wir uns sicherlich noch sehen  

@[email protected] Hast Du ne Karte von den angesprochenen Regionen ? Wäre vielleicht ganz praktikabel...Oder hast Du einen guten Tipp wo ich was Gescheites mit nem ordentlichen Masstab herbekomme ?

@[email protected] Hier bist Du immer richtig, Hier werden Sie geholfen  

Bis bald im Wald

Google

Nachtrag: Noch ein paar Bilderchen von der gestrigen Tour:

*Onzilla beim Warten an der Barbarossaquelle*





*BlackTrek lachend zum Treffpunkt obwohl 20 Minuten zu spät *





*Google einfach zu schnell für ein scharfes Bild *


----------



## bike69 (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Google,

danke für die Info.

Wo werdet Ihr am Sonntag noch lang kommen. Ich würde von Bruchköbel losfahren und würde euch gerne treffen.

Gruss
Bike69



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ahaa, Ich wie ich sehe kennst Du Dich noch nicht so gut mit den Funktionen im Forum aus. Gehe mal mit Deiner Maus bzw. mit Deinem Cursor auf das unten stehende Wort "Sonntagstour"
> 
> *Sonntagstour*
> 
> ...


----------



## bike69 (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich (Biek69) werde es am SA mal versuchen, mal schauen ob die Kondition langt...




			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Trefft ihr euch am Samstag am Fernblick?
> Ich würde dann evtl. mal mitfahren.
> 
> Gruß Christoph


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *BlackTrek lachend zum Treffpunkt obwohl 20 Minuten zu spät *


Na, ich hab mich gefreut, dass Ihr gewartet habt!  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Google einfach zu schnell für ein scharfes Bild *


Hüstl, und über das was im nächsten Moment geschah, schweigen wir mal.  

Ich finde, es ist keine Schande, den Sattel runter zu stellen, wenn man steil bergab fährt. Im Gegenteil. Man hat doch deutlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Hast Du ne Karte von den angesprochenen Regionen ? Wäre vielleicht ganz praktikabel...Oder hast Du einen guten Tipp wo ich was Gescheites mit nem ordentlichen Masstab herbekomme ?



@[email protected] Hallo Frank

Ich habe zwar keine Karte aber das Top50 Hessen und Bayern Prog., ich werde mal ein was mitbringen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Onzilla (29. Juni 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falscher Thread! Das üben wir nochmals. Das sollte Afterwork Thread sein.



Hallo Christof,

wenn es nicht stark regnet, fahre ich garantiert am Samstag am Fernblick. Ich weiss nur nicht genau: Ist das jetzt AFTER WORK oder nicht?.

Peter


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Juni 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christof,
> 
> wenn es nicht stark regnet, fahre ich garantiert am Samstag am Fernblick. Ich weiss nur nicht genau: Ist das jetzt AFTER WORK oder nicht?.
> 
> Peter



Hallo Peter,

wann trefft ihr euch am Fernblick?
Ich denke das hat nicht mit After Work zu tun und wenn kann sich ja jemand aufregen!  
Gruß Christoph


----------



## bike69 (29. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ich werde am Sa. um 13:45 da sein, muss ja auch noch mein Bike aus dem Auto holen  

Wer von euch wird am Sa. dabei sein  

Gruss
Cersten





			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter,
> 
> wann trefft ihr euch am Fernblick?
> Ich denke das hat nicht mit After Work zu tun und wenn kann sich ja jemand aufregen!
> Gruß Christoph


----------



## Onzilla (29. Juni 2006)

Habe ich es noch nicht geschrieben??

Um 14 Uhr geht es los. In Echt meist 5 -10 Minuten später.

Ich bin da.

Achja: Und bitte mit Helm.

Peter

http://www.mtb-neuses.de/


----------



## Onzilla (29. Juni 2006)

@ Google

kann sein, dass ich den Main entlang mitfahre, will mir auch "GA" erklären lassen.
Muss noch schauen, wo wir uns treffen könnten.

Ich kläre das heute Nachmittag noch, nicht dass ich zu Hause gebraucht werde.

Wenn du auch abseits asphaltierter Wege fahren willst, dann wirds nichts, da ich heute morgen wegen des Unwetters mit meinem Dreirad gekommen bin.
(Hier in Alzenau hat es Springbrunnen aus den Gullys gegeben, lustig).

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onzilla (29. Juni 2006)

@ Google

So, ich habe mich schlau gemacht:

Ich komme auf der anderen Mainseite an als du. Entweder kommst du rüber oder ich hinüber?

Über die Schleuse bei Grosskrotzenburg schaffe ich es nicht alleine (wegen tragen, ausser du hilfst), so muss ich bis KleinAuheim/Staudinger fahren. 

Auf welcher Seite wolltest du radeln?

Peter


----------



## bike69 (29. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]

Danke für die Info.

Werde den Helm dabei haben und auch aufsetzten. Fahre immer mit Helm 

Ab wann wirst Du da sein ?

Gruss
Cersten



			
				Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich es noch nicht geschrieben??
> 
> Um 14 Uhr geht es los. In Echt meist 5 -10 Minuten später.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onzilla (29. Juni 2006)

>Ab wann wirst Du da sein ?

Sag ich dir genau dann, wenn ich oben bin 


Nagele mich nicht fest, meistens bin ich 5 Minuten eher oben, manchmal (seltener) auch 3 Minuten nach 14:00.
Kommt halt immer darauf an, mit wieviel Hektik/Ruhe ich zu Hause starten kann.

Peter


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]   Das ich mal neben einem Condom am Main lang fahren werde, hätt ich net geglaubt.... Ich könnte so gegen 17:15 Uhr an der Schleuse Großkrotzenburger Seite sein. Ich würd sagen wir fahren bis Sulzbach zum Eis schlemmen  OK ? Kommst Du bei AB über die Bahngleisen  

@[email protected] Danke das Du am Sonntag Material mitbringst. Verausgab Dich aber am Samstag net so 


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Hüstl, und über das was im nächsten Moment geschah, schweigen wir mal.
> 
> Ich finde, es ist keine Schande, den Sattel runter zu stellen, wenn man steil bergab fährt. Im Gegenteil. Man hat doch deutlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit...


Nun..."Leiden ist geil" sagt der Volksmund  Da ich mit der Familienplanung schon durch bin, lass ich mein Sattel auch weiterhin da wo er ist. Beim Fully merkt man ja sonst nix...

@[email protected] Seit wann und wie oft fährst Du denn eigentlich ?  Das sind evtl. 2 Touren im Gelände mit Höhenmeter ein bisserl viel...Aber das mußt Du selbst ja am besten wissen. Falls Du tatsächlich am Sonntag mitwillst, ruf mich vorab einfach über meine Handynummer an (0179/9152935) Dann können wir schon einen geeigneten Treffpunkt ausmachen.


Öhemmm....*HIER NOCHMAL DER LINK ZUR SONNTAGSTOUR WELCHE EINE ECHTE TOUR DIESES THREADS DARSTELLT !! BITTE FALLEN SIE NICHT AUF BILLIGE PLAGIATE HEREIN !!! HARR,HARR...


SONNTAGSTOUR*


----------



## bike69 (29. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] danke für die Info. Hoffe das ich die beiden Touren schaffen werden. Wie heftig sind den eure Toren so ?  
Zu Deiner Frage, versuche so zwei bis dreimal die Woche zu fahren . Die letzten fünf Wochen so in Summe 580 KM, was aber nicht viel heisen tut .
Werde Dich gerne anrufen und mich mit Dir abstimmen.

Gruss
Cersten




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]   Das ich mal neben einem Condom am Main lang fahren werde, hätt ich net geglaubt.... Ich könnte so gegen 17:15 Uhr an der Schleuse Großkrotzenburger Seite sein. Ich würd sagen wir fahren bis Sulzbach zum Eis schlemmen  OK ? Kommst Du bei AB über die Bahngleisen
> 
> @[email protected] Danke das Du am Sonntag Material mitbringst. Verausgab Dich aber am Samstag net so  Nun..."Leiden ist geil" sagt der Volksmund  Da ich mit der Familienplanung schon durch bin, lass ich mein Sattel auch weiterhin da wo er ist. Beim Fully merkt man ja sonst nix...
> 
> @[email protected] Seit wann und wie oft fährst Du denn eigentlich ?  Das sind evtl. 2 Touren im Gelände mit Höhenmeter ein bisserl viel...Aber das mußt Du selbst ja am besten wissen. Falls Du tatsächlich am Sonntag mitwillst, ruf mich vorab einfach über meine Handynummer an (0179/9152935) Dann können wir schon einen geeigneten Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## Onzilla (29. Juni 2006)

@Googilein

>Das ich mal neben einem Condom am Main lang fahren werde, hätt ich net geglaubt

Vorsicht! Mit Hilfe dieses Kondomes kann ich mich ungestraft sehr schnell bewegen, ob du mithalten kannst? Und dann noch nach dem Abstieg am Dienstag?

Leider wird es mir dadrin recht schnell zu warm/zu feucht, hoffentlich regnet es dann und wann ein wenig zur Abkühlung...

>.... Ich könnte so gegen 17:15 Uhr an der Schleuse Großkrotzenburger Seite sein. 

Ich versuche da zu sein. Hab ja deine Tel-Nr.

>Ich würd sagen wir fahren bis Sulzbach zum Eis schlemmen  OK ? Kommst Du bei AB über die Bahngleisen 

Wie weit ich fahre: Zeitfrage. Muss ich noch sehen. Bahngleise? Kommt drauf an, wie die sind, muss man auch noch sehen. Wird schon gehen.

Peter


----------



## Onzilla (30. Juni 2006)

@Google

um 22:10 war ich dann zu Hause, das hat mir dann doch gelangt.

Danke Google, jetzt weiss ich auch, was GA ist...


Am Main entlang, bei diesem Wetter, ich fands traumhaft.

Bin auf (ein) Bild(er) gespannt.

************************************************

Zur Samstagstour am Fernblick:

Ich habe gerade einen Anruf bekommen, dass (ein Teil) der Leute wegen dem guten Wetter schon früher starten wollen (und länger fahren wollen).
Wann es los geht, wird heute Abend festgelegt. 

Ich schreibe das dann hier noch hin, wenn ich Bescheid weiss.

Der Bernhard wird voraussichtlich diese frühere Tour führen. Da ich weiss, wer mitfährt, kann ich sagen, dass die Tour nicht so hart wird. Aber lang.

Ein anderer Teil der Leute wird aber mit Sicherheit um 14 uhr am Fernblick sein um die normale Tour zu fahren. Ich weiss aber nicht, wie viele das sind.  Ich selbst fahre die frühere, längere Tour mit.

So sieht es aus, 

viele Grüsse

Peter


----------



## Google (30. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] Joh, war ne nette Tour gestern  Beachtlich die Reaktionen der Leute auf Dein Condom während der Fahrt  Mann kann das in etwa so vergleichen als wenn man mit einem Ferrari in einem Dritte Welt Land unterwegs ist... Und GA sin mer ja rückzus besonders dolle gefahren  

Wenn ich zeit hab, liefere ich auch 1, 2 Bilder nach.

@[email protected] Schön das Du bei der Sonntagstour dabei bist. Wir treffen uns wie vereinbart an der Barbarossaquelle


----------



## bike69 (30. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]  Werde wie besprochen um 10:45 an der Barbarossaquelle sein.
Meine Nr. 0172-6938946. 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Joh, war ne nette Tour gestern  Beachtlich die Reaktionen der Leute auf Dein Condom während der Fahrt  Mann kann das in etwa so vergleichen als wenn man mit einem Ferrari in einem Dritte Welt Land unterwegs ist... Und GA sin mer ja rückzus besonders dolle gefahren
> 
> Wenn ich zeit hab, liefere ich auch 1, 2 Bilder nach.
> 
> @[email protected] Schön das Du bei der Sonntagstour dabei bist. Wir treffen uns wie vereinbart an der Barbarossaquelle


----------



## bike69 (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

werde es Morgen leider nicht schaffen, beim Fernblick dabei zu sein.
Habe michaber für SO. bei Google angemeldet.
Sorry für die Unruhe.



			
				Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christof,
> 
> wenn es nicht stark regnet, fahre ich garantiert am Samstag am Fernblick. Ich weiss nur nicht genau: Ist das jetzt AFTER WORK oder nicht?.
> 
> Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onzilla (1. Juli 2006)

Hier die neuesten Nachrichten:

Der Bernhard führt heute eine kleine Truppe (4 Mann) bereits ab 10:15, die wollen richtig lange fahren.

Um 14 Uhr der Termin ab Fernblick steht trotzdem, da fahre ich definitiv mit.

Peter


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juli 2006)

Hier ist ja nix los! Wo sind den alle? 

@[email protected] bin morgen um 10Uhr bei dir.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (1. Juli 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen

scheinbar hatten heut alle so viel zu tun wie ich auch. Nehmt Euch für morgen reichlich zu trinken mit  Wird ziemlich warm.

Bis morsche dann  

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder von Peter und seinem Condom...Hinter dem ich am Donnerstag am Main herfahren mußte... 

*Peters Condom*





*Ungeschützter Verkehr sozusagen * 





*Condomperspektive*


----------



## bike69 (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo Google und Rocky Moutain,
bin heute um 15:00 und mit müden Beinen und 65 KM zu Hause angekommen.
Fand die Tour heute mit euch Klasse, wenn auch für mich mehr als Mittel.
Würde mich gerne die Tage bei euch wieder anmelden.
Bis dahin und in Erwartung der Bilder )


----------



## bike69 (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo Google und Rocky Moutain,
bin heute um 15:00 und mit müden Beinen und 65 KM zu Hause angekommen.
Fand die Tour heute mit euch Klasse, wenn auch für mich mehr als Mittel.
Würde mich gerne die Tage bei euch wieder anmelden.
Bis dahin und in Erwartung der Bilder )


----------



## Google (2. Juli 2006)

Siehste, wir sind heute auch nur 69 KM gefahren  Bei der Hitze muß man sich ja auch nicht quälen.

Kannst Dich jederzeit wieder anschliessen  

@[email protected] Schade das Du die kommende Woche nicht kannst  

Wegen Fußball am Dienstag und Mittwoch habe ich jetzt mal für Donnerstag die altbewährte BaButour eingestellt. Mitfahrer sind willkommen  

*BaBu am Donnerstag*

Ich werde auch am Dienstag so gegen 17:00 Uhr wieder zu ner Tour starten, was ich fahre weiß ich noch net genau, nur das ich um 20:00 Uhr daheim sein will. Wer Lust hat am Dienstag was zusammen zu fahren einfach HIER !! melden.

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (2. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] vielleicht geht bei mir Donnerstag. Melde mich dazu kurzfristig bei Dir.







			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste, wir sind heute auch nur 69 KM gefahren  Bei der Hitze muß man sich ja auch nicht quälen.
> 
> Kannst Dich jederzeit wieder anschliessen
> 
> ...


----------



## Onzilla (3. Juli 2006)

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt für einige Zeit, um dann gestärkt zuzuschlagen.

(Heimliche Trainingstouren:

1. Ab 7.7. in den Schwarzwald zum Biken und anschl. 
2. Ab 14.7. einen Alpen-X)


Ab dem 25.07. würde ich gerne die B-Quellentour wieder mitfahren.


Bis dahin,

Onzilla


----------



## Google (5. Juli 2006)

Tach auch

momentan will ich ja eigentlich gar nix posten weil ich ziemlich lustlos bin....Ist  mir eigentlich schon zu heiß zum biken

Na ja....aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand für die morgige Tour. Dann fahr ich nämlich morgen ganz sicher  

@[email protected] Gestärkt zuschlagen   Na vielen Dank aber auch  Mir reichts auch schon so  

Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls viel Spass und bis bald zur nächsten B-Quellentour (Meinst Du Bier ??  )

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Morgen Lust eine Runde zu drehen ? 

@[email protected] Kannst Du mir bitte das Bild von unserer Tour senden  

Gruss
Cersten




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> momentan will ich ja eigentlich gar nix posten weil ich ziemlich lustlos bin....Ist  mir eigentlich schon zu heiß zum biken
> 
> ...


----------



## Google (8. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen  

@[email protected] geb mir mal Deine E-Mail dann schicke ich Dir gerne das Bild  

Ich fahre erst morgen wieder und da will ich mal die Geschwindigkeit ganz nach meiner körperlichen Verfassung wählen. Gab ja gesternabend ein schönes Gewitter und ich freu mich auf die morgendliche Frische bei der ich nicht ganz so schwitzen muß wie die letzten Tage  

Damit mal wieder was für die Allgemeinheit angeboten wird, gibts jetzt schon mal ein BaBu (BarbarossaBuchberg)-Tourenangebot für den kommenden Dienstag:

*BaBuTour am Dienstag  ​*Auf Jungs. Wäre geil wenn wir mal ne größere Gruppe wären  

Bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## bike69 (8. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen,

@[email protected] ich kann Dich heute nicht zu einer kleinen Tour motivieren  

Bin die nächste Woche in München und kann mich deshalb an keiner Tour beteiligen   

Freue mich aber schon auf die kommenden  

Wünsche euch viel Spass die Woche und viele Höhenmeter 

Cersten



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen
> 
> @[email protected] geb mir mal Deine E-Mail dann schicke ich Dir gerne das Bild
> 
> ...


----------



## Google (8. Juli 2006)

bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich kann Dich heute nicht zu einer kleinen Tour motivieren


Ich "darf" nur einmal am Wochenende  Man sieht sich


----------



## Google (11. Juli 2006)

Moin allerseits

Falls Ihr Euch bei der Tour hier noch anmelden wollt oder dazu fragen habt, ich bin den ganzen Tag offline bis 30 Minuten vor Tourbeginn. Also falls heute jemand noch Bock hat mitzufahren, bitte anmelden und hier posten an welchem Treffpunkt er steht. Fragen kann ich dann ggfls. erst während der Tour beantworten  

*BaBuTour am Dienstag  ​*
Bis bald im (kalten ? ) Wald...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (11. Juli 2006)

Schade heute klappt es mir wieder nicht. Ich hab´s verpennt vorher mal hier reinzuschauen. Hätte gerne mal mein neues Liteville in der Gegend getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] Hallo kann heute leider nicht! 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (12. Juli 2006)

Moin, moin

habt auch nicht viel verpasst  (Fast) keine Menschenseele hab ich im Wald angetroffen...Ob es wohl zu heiß war ?? Und Wie !! Ich hab mich mehr oder weniger einfach an der Strecke lang gequält. Man muß halt ein bisschen was tun.

Standpausen im Wald waren nicht angesagt. Es sind momentan jede Menge gierige Blutsauger unterwegs  

Also die nächsten Touren gemäßigt aber flüssig  

Ich fahre am Donnerstag gaaanz locker am Main für die Grundkondition. Will jemand mit ? Achtung die verschiedenen Startorte und Startzeiten beachten. Weitere Treffpunkte können hier ausgemacht werden.

*Mainradwegtour mit kleiner Einkehr *

Grüße


Frank


----------



## fohns (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

seit einiger zeit verfolge ich Eure botschaften. es war mir leider nicht gegönnt, einmal ne tour mitzufahren.
kompliment an alle, schöner thread!

die tour am donnerstag habe ich eh ähnlich eingeplant, daher kann ich mich endlich mal anschließen. 

ich wäre 17.10 am parkplatz shooters. 

bis denne, frohes schwitzen und grüße an alle,
fohns.


----------



## Google (12. Juli 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre 17.10 am parkplatz shooters.


Ok. Registriert 


			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> kompliment an alle, schöner thread!


Danke  Werde Dich gleich mal löchern was Dir gefällt  

@[email protected] Viel Arbeit eben ??  Jetzt hat ich mich schon auf ne Runde mit Dir eingestellt....Ich meine die man ausgibt bein einem runden...


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Viel Arbeit eben ??  Jetzt hat ich mich schon auf ne Runde mit Dir eingestellt....Ich meine die man ausgibt bein einem runden...



@[email protected] Arbeit geht so, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist es mir zu warm....
Heute habe ich aber leider keine Zeit 
Wie sieht es denn am WE bei dir aus? 
Mit dem ausgeben ist ok auch wenn das Runde schon ein Jahr vorbei ist. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2006)

Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten... Bei der Hitze darf man auch ganz ehrlich sein   Ich bin derzeit auch nicht sonderlich motiviert, denke halt es "muß" sein wenn man ein bisserl fit bleiben will  

Kommendes WE habe ich ein ziemlich enges Zeitfenster. Ziemlich genau gesagt Sonntags von 10:30 - 13:30 Uhr. Darüber hinaus geht bei mir gar nix.....Das langt höchstens für den Vorschlag auf ziemlich direkten Weg das Naturfreundehaus oder den Buchberg anzusteuern, dort ein paar wenige, gemütliche Schleifen zu drehen, Pause  und zurück. Also nix Berühmtes.

Interesse ? Wer so alles


----------



## Ippie (13. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten... Bei der Hitze darf man auch ganz ehrlich sein



Ich war eben in Gersfeld/Rhön - es waren dort genau 22 °C und bedeckter Himmel. Hätte ich Zeit und mein Rad dabei gehabt, wäre ich dort gefahren. Das war vielleicht angenehm. Und hier geht man ein 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo allerseits.

Hier nochmal 2 Bilder von den letzten Touren:

*bike69 und Rocky_mountain im Alzenauer Wald*





*fohns bei der heutigen Maintour*


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2006)

Sooo.... und hier etwas für alle Interessierten, die mal reinschnuppern wollen . Die Tour ist recht kurz und mit den Höhenmetern recht angenehm. Päusschen wird trotzdem gemacht  Und ein paar Trails fahren wir auch wenn es die Zeit zulässt. 

*BaBuLight*

fohns hat sich sehr interessiert gezeigt und fährt wohl mit einem Freund die Tour mit.

Test: @[email protected] Einen Helm haste ja nun schon länger. Die Gelegenheit ihn sinnvoll zu nutzen 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## hoschie (14. Juli 2006)

hi all, hi google,

da bin ich doch dabei...
10.40 am shooters...bis sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] da ich so langsam mal wieder mehr fahren muß. Habe ich mir vorgenommen am Sonntag mitzufahren. Wenn ich hier in Dtz starte trage ich mich kurzfristig noch ein. Dann weist Du ob Du bei Dir auf mich warten mußt


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] da ich so langsam mal wieder mehr fahren muß. Habe ich mir vorgenommen am Sonntag mitzufahren. Wenn ich hier in Dtz starte trage ich mich kurzfristig noch ein. Dann weist Du ob Du bei Dir auf mich warten mußt



Jetzt setzt ich mich auch erstmal aufs Rad ...


----------



## Google (14. Juli 2006)

hoschie schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich doch dabei...10.40 am shooters...bis sonntag.


 Toll das Du mal wieder dabei bist  


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich mir vorgenommen am Sonntag mitzufahren. Wenn ich hier in Dtz starte trage ich mich kurzfristig noch ein.


Dann wären wir wohl immerhin 5.....Ich guck ja kurz vor der Tour nochmal rein. Meine Handynummer hast Du ja auch  Weiß net ob fohn vorher nochmal online geht und sich anmeldet..er hatte so gut wie zugesagt. Schaun mehr mal.

Was ist mit Dir rocky_mountain  

Ich bin erst wieder morgenabend sehr spät kurz online. Nicht das sich jemand evtl. wundert wenn er keine Fragen beantwortet bekommt.


Bis Sonndaachmorsche


----------



## fohns (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.
weiß nur noch nicht, ob der kollege mitfährt.
google: ich bin dann kurz vor 10.30 uhr am vereinbarten ort.

viel grüße, 
fohns.


----------



## Google (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo alle

Alles klar, alles registriert  Zu viert sind wir schonmal sicher, sechs könnten es noch werden  

Bis denne


Frank


----------



## Dill (16. Juli 2006)

Komme grade vom Mittelbuchener Brunnenfest war gar nicht übel aber wie immer der böse ALK

@google 

Ich freue mich,das du an mich gedacht hast,allerdings habe ich mit einem Freund am Sonntag/Nachmittag bereits die Ronneburg eingeplant, 2 Touren halte ich konditionell noch nicht aus. 

Den Helm habe ich solo schon so um die 240 Km(6 Touren) gefahren ich spüre ihn schon gar nicht mehr und wundere mich wie ich je ohne fahren konnte ,der behindert mich überhaupt nicht.

Ich verspreche hoch und heilig ,daß ich bei einer der nächsten leichteren Touren dabei sein werde.

Danke für das sehr nette Angebot wie geschrieben next time

Grüße
Dill


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo Frank,

fals du das noch liest ich komme zum Schooters.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] Das Du Probleme mit dem ALK hattest, merkt man Dir gar nicht an. Du stotterst überhaupt nicht  Wollte mit meiner Anfrage mal schauen ob Du überhaupt noch in unserem Thread liest und evtl Interesse hast.

Wenn Du öfters mal Touren fährst warum stellst Du die hier nicht einfach mit rein....Auch ins LMB ? Dafür ist der Thread doch gedacht  

@[email protected] Klar hab ich es gelesen


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juli 2006)

Hi Google und natürlich alle, die heute mitgefahren sind....
war ne saugeile Tour  .. ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal  
Bis denne Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle die heute dabei waren und unsere "Wegweiser" - Google und Rocky_Mountain, 
es war eine schöne Tour  (viele schöne Teilstücke die ich noch nicht kannte!) bei der man seine eigene Umgebung wieder mal etwas besser kennengelernt hat. Die Gruppe hat wirklich Spaß gemacht! Ich hoffe, ich kann demnächst wieder mal dabei sein  bzw. auch mal etwas zu einer Tour beitragen. 

Bis bald, viele Grüße an alle.
Jochen


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo Alle

erst mal Danke fürs Lob. Sowas geht runter wie Öl   

Also mir hats heut auch super gefallen mit so ner großen Gruppe zu fahren...jeder einzelne von Euch war auch lustig und locker drauf  Da muß es ja einem einfach gefallen. Würd mich freuen wenn Ihr dann und wann mal wieder dabei seid 

Die Bilder habe ich mittlerweile in mein Album runtergeladen, kann sich jeder runterziehen wenn er will (2 Seiten)  

Hier ne kleine Auswahl.

*Hier die Gruppe noch ohne Staanemer:*






*Hier sind die wenigstens ohne Absteigen hochgekommen * 





*Ne gesellige Pause mußte heute einfach sein * 






Wars denn noch schön am Shooters ohne mich


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2006)

Sooo..

und wer schon wieder Lust hat und zeitlich kann, ist recht herzlich am Dienstag zur BaBuTour "After Work" eingeladen. Ist etwas deftiger aber es wird sich eh immer nach dem Schwächsten gerichtet.

* Dienstagstour*

@[email protected] Du mußt mir unbedingt nochmal den Weg über Großauheim erklären (E.Mail ?) oder einfach mitfahren. Dann lass ich den Treffpunkt Limesbrücke demnächst raus und wir haben uns die leidige Allee erspart  

@[email protected] Zeitlich kann man auch mal gerne anders starten. Ich brauch dann halt Eure Rückmeldung.

Bis bald im Wald

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] damit Du bei Deiner "geselligen Runde" auf mal abgelichtet bist 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/271683/cat/5983


----------



## hoschie (17. Juli 2006)

hallo an alle,

das war ne ganz tolle tour gestern...und ne tolle truppe, hat werklisch riesich spass gemacht. bin ganz sicher wieder mal dabei.
ciao, torsten


----------



## Google (17. Juli 2006)

hoschie schrieb:
			
		

> ......bin ganz sicher wieder mal dabei.


 

Morgige Tour: Es wird laut Wetterprognose verdammt heiß  Wir machen schön langsam und nehmen am Buchberg auch Flüssigkeit zu uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (17. Juli 2006)

@Google: Durch Gr.-Auheim in Richtung Parkplatz B8: Beim Shooters über die Brücke oder über die alte Klein-Auheimer Brücke nach Gr.-Auheim. Richtung Großkrotzenburg. Nach der Auffahrt zum Engel (Gaststätte am Main) die nächste Richtung Gr.- Auheim Innenstadt (also links hoch). Geradeaus bis zur Hauptstraße. Hier rechts bis zum Rochusplatz, hier links weg Richtung Waldsiedlung, nach dem Bahnübergang in der Waldstraße kann man dann rechts in den Spitzenweg, über die Brücke der Depotstraße, anschließend einen kleinen Pfad zur rechten gegenüber reinfahren und den Sportplatz "umfahren" ... letztendlich kommt man dann bei den Amerikaner an der Straße heraus, wo wir auf dem Rückweg auf die Teerstraße Richtung Limesbrücke aufgebogen sind. Es gibt natürlich noch viele weitere unterschiedliche Alternativen ...

vielleicht auch einige, die mir als Gr.-Auheimer nicht einfallen ;-)

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juli 2006)

@[email protected]
Sorry mein lieber, habe mich wieder ausgetragen für die Tour, mir ist ein Termin dazwischen gekommen! 
Ich schaffe es nicht bis 17Uhr.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (18. Juli 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Sorry mein lieber, habe mich wieder ausgetragen für die Tour, mir ist ein Termin dazwischen gekommen!
> Ich schaffe es nicht bis 17Uhr.
> Gruß Christoph



  ​
Aaach nich so schlimm  Ich bin mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit. Da werd ich halt heimzus einfach ein paar Kilometer am Main dranhängen und tu halt was für die Grundlage sofern sich bis 15:00 niemand angemeldet hat. Allein im Gelände rumdüsen mag ich heut net.

@[email protected] Wer auf eine Wochenendtour hofft kann sich ja schon mal den Sonntag vormerken..so ab 10:00 Uhr am ersten Treffpunkt. Ich stell dann noch was rein.

Hat ggfls. jemand Lust am Donnerstag ins Gelände zu steigen ? Wenn ich heute Main fahre, dann fahr ich am Donnerstag ne BaBuTour.

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Google (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo allerseits

ganz schön heiss die Tage...da hat man echt keinen Bock  Ich werd wohl morgen was Lockeres fahren oder gar mal Abkühlung im See suchen  

Die letzten Tage war ich mal wieder gezwungen mit dem Rad zurArbeit nach Frankfurt zu fahren. Das erste Mal in diesem Jahr. Und ich muß sagen, dass auch solche Fahrten Ihren gewissen Flair haben:

*Mainradweg an der Gerbermühle*




*Die Skyline von Mainhattan während der Fahrt aufgenommen:* Hab sogar schon eine Bewertung fürs Foto erhalten  





Jungs, ich meld mich gleich wieder


----------



## Google (19. Juli 2006)

.......die besten Bilder kann man eben am besten im Morgenlicht machen...so gegen 6:30 Uhr  

Und das ich nicht ganz einroste, biete ich bei der Sommerhitze wieder eine BaBuLight für den kommenden Sonntag an  Achtung, auf die verschiedenen Startzeiten achten. Fahrt mit und denkt an den leckeren Kuchen  !!

*BaBuLight+ am Sonntag*

Wenn evtl. erwünscht, sind die Startzeiten noch etwas variierbar.

Bis bald im Wald  


Frank


Nachtrag: @[email protected] Danke für die Wegbeschreibung durch Großauheim. Werd ich demnächst gleich mal ausprobieren oder Du fährst einfach mit....


----------



## JSchmitt (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken Ende August beim Biebergrund Bike Marathon (http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/) auf der 60km Distanz teilzunehmen. Ist dort schon jemand gefahren? Wie war es? Wenn wir vier Starter zusammenbekommen können wir an einer Teamwertung teilnehmen. Schreibt mal Eure Meinung und Interesse.

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Google (19. Juli 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken Ende August beim Biebergrund Bike Marathon (http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/) auf der 60km Distanz teilzunehmen. Ist dort schon jemand gefahren? Wie war es? Wenn wir vier Starter zusammenbekommen können wir an einer Teamwertung teilnehmen. Schreibt mal Eure Meinung und Interesse.
> 
> ...


Also wenn sich noch 2 finden würd ich mich breitschlagen lassen...


----------



## JSchmitt (19. Juli 2006)

Hi,

Schade ... leider habe ich am Sonntag ein Familientreffen um die gleiche Uhrzeit. Da muß ich mal sehen das ich Samstag nochmal aufs Bike steige.

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> .......die besten Bilder kann man eben am besten im Morgenlicht machen...so gegen 6:30 Uhr
> ..



am Sonntag toppe ich vllt Deine Startzeit - siehe "Kreis Offenbach-Fred" Aber nur wenn ich wirklich so früh aus dem Bett komme. Falls nicht fahr ich vllt wieder bei Dir mit. Wie letztes Mal würde ich mich dann kurzfristig ins LMB eintragen.


----------



## Andreas (20. Juli 2006)

Momentan komme ich unter der Woche wegen der vielen Ueberstunden gar nicht mehr zum Biken. Deshalb fahre ich jetzt wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und habe auch schon 700 km zusammen. 

@Google: Wenn Du Lust hast koennen wir mal von Frankfurt gemeinsam am Main entlang nach Hause fahren. Ich wollte mich bei der letzten Maintour schon einklinken, aber 17h in Steinheim haette ich nicht geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. Juli 2006)

Moin allerseits  

@[email protected] 5:45 Uhr   ..........:kotz: 

Fahre hier mit dann kannste fast ausschlafen und lecker Küchlein futtern  

*BaBuLight+ am Sonntag*

Je nachdem wer dabei ist, ist die Tour natürlich variierbar  

@[email protected] Können wir gerne mal machen  Sag mir einfach 2 Tage vorher bescheid dann fahr ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Der Donnerstag ist bei mir immer ganz günstig  Wie lange würdest Du denn dann fahren wollen ?


----------



## Andreas (21. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Können wir gerne mal machen  Sag mir einfach 2 Tage vorher bescheid dann fahr ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Der Donnerstag ist bei mir immer ganz günstig  Wie lange würdest Du denn dann fahren wollen ?



Wenn's Wetter passt fahre ich wieder Dienstag und Mittwoch. Wir koennen ja dann Richtung Aschaffenburg fahren. Zeit habe ich solange es Hell ist, also so dass ich vor halb zehn zu Hause bin.


----------



## JSchmitt (21. Juli 2006)

Thema Frühaufsteher,

ich war heute morgen auch schon um 6:00 Uhr auf dem Rad. Seligenstadt hin und zurück und unter die Dusche. Pervers ... morgens um 6:00 Uhr hat es schon 21Grad! Leider bin ich erst ca. in einem Monat wieder mit Euch unterwegs. Die ersten beiden August Wochen bin ich erstmal im Urlaub. 

Bis bald Grüße
Jochen


----------



## fohns (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

bin am sonntag mit dabei, treffe Euch am shooters.
@google: habe dann auch mein handy an  

den gedanken ende august beim Biebergrund Bike Marathon mitzufahren find ich super.
vielleicht bin ich dabei, wenn zeit und beine es zulassen (aber nicht in der teamwertung............). 

bis sonntag, grüße an alle,
fohns.


----------



## Google (21. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] Du hast ne PN 

@[email protected] Bis Sonntag  Hat es Dich gepackt ?  Ich glaub wir werden nicht sehr viele. Macht aber nix.  

@[email protected] Ja dann mal einen erholsamen Urlaub. Und danach hier wieder brav anmelden   


Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Deleted 37613 (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich werde am Sonntag auch endlich einmal mitfahren!
Mein Liteville muss bewegt werden.  
Der Treffpunkt wird das Shooters sein.

Freue mich schon, 
bis Sonntag


----------



## Andreas (21. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Du hast ne PN



Hi Google,

das Thema zur Firma radeln hat sich jetzt erst mal erledigt, weil heute mein Stevens auf dem Firmengelände geknackt und entwendet wurde.

Die Polizei wollte sogar die Videoüberwachung auswerten, doch dann stellte sich heraus, das der Wachdienst die Bilder nur Live sieht und nicht aufzeichnet.

Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## fohns (22. Juli 2006)

Moinsen!

@google: meinste, dass mich #der wahn# mit dem marathon gepackt hat?  
man muss sich halt ziele setzen....

@andreas: mein mitgefühl! ich drück Dir die daumen, dass die polizei auch ohne video schnell erfolgreich ist. wenn die chancen leider auch eher schlecht stehen.

@Jochen: von mir auch schönen urlaub!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juli 2006)

Gude!

@[email protected] Komme um 10Uhr zu dir. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. Juli 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Gude!
> 
> @[email protected] Komme um 10Uhr zu dir.
> 
> Gruß Christoph


 Ei, da sind wir ja schon immerhin zu Viert  Sach mal...haste keine Betreuung   

Durch die Gewitter hat`s auch schön abgekühlt. Ich denke, dass wir Morgen endlich mal wieder annehmbare Verhältnisse haben. Wenns nicht noch gar so regnet, haben wir sogar mal wieder einen griffigen, staubfreien Boden  

@[email protected] Na da bin ich mal gespannt auf Dein vielzitiertes Liteville. Ich hoffe es ist keine Schande einzugestehen, dass ich die Bikes überhaupt nicht kenne  

@[email protected] Das ist ja ein Ding mit dem Stevens. Auch noch bei der Firma geklaut  

@[email protected] Ich mein das Dich der "Wahn" im Allgemeinen mit Biken, der _Bikevirus _  gepackt haben könnte. 

Biebergrund muß man für sich ja nicht gleich als ein Event sehen indem man volle Leistung bringen muß. Falls ich mitfahre, dann ist es dieses Jahr für mich eher ne Funveranstaltung. Aber wir wären ja erst Drei und @[email protected] müßte hier noch ein bisserl Werbung machen   

Dann mal bis morsche  

Freu mich schon ......auf die Pause


----------



## Deleted 37613 (22. Juli 2006)

Das war mal wieder ein Ausritt. Hoffentlich haben wir morgen nicht so ein Wetter. Nochmal fliehe ich vor dem Wetter nicht.  
Die Regenjacke kommt morgen auf jeden Fall mit wenn sich das Wetter nicht gervierend ändert. 

@ Google: Nicht weiter tragisch, du wirst es morgen persönlich vorgestellt bekommen.


----------



## JSchmitt (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich wünsche Euch morgen einen schönen "Ausritt" bei kühleren Temperaturen. Der Regen sollte Euch morgen eine angenehme Tour bescheren.
Ich war heute morgen um 9:00 Uhr auch schon wieder auf dem Rad und da hatte es unausstehliche 26Grad. Das war einfach zuviel.

@fohns bzw. @alle - wg. Biebergrund - es würde mich einfach freuen dort zu starten. Wenn wir vier Leute sind, können wir wie gesagt in der Teamwertung mitmachen. Ich selbst bin kein Topfahrer und ich rechne uns ja auch nicht den Sieg aus. Es geht ums Mitmachen und dem Teamgedanken - so ein "Klein-Olympia" eben ;-).

Danke für die Urlaubsgrüße ... apropos es geht an den Gardasee ... leider ohne Rad aber mit Kinder-Buggy. Ich sollte mit dem Gedanken eines Transporters spielen ;-).

Bis bald
Jochen


----------



## fohns (23. Juli 2006)

Hi,

das war ja dann doch nix am sonntag wesche dem gewittersturm...
hoffe, alle sind gut durchgekommen!!

bis bald und viele grüße,
fohns.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (23. Juli 2006)

Klar nach ein bischen Warten war der Regen vorbei und hat sich nicht mehr sehen lassen. 

Hat einen riesen Spass gemacht und es besteht Wiederholungsgefahr.


----------



## Google (24. Juli 2006)

Moin allerseits

So ne Stunde haben wir unterm Schirm beim Shooters warten müssen bevor es dann verspätet los ging. Es war zwar frischer aber ganz schön drückend. Wir mußten einige Äste und gar einige Bäume umfahren. 

Diesmal sind wir mehr um die B-Quelle gefahren, Päusschen haben wir wieder im Naturfreundehaus gemacht  

Dieses mal sollte es ja mal eine Tour am Mittwoch geben, leider hats nun doch nicht geklappt. 

Ich habe die Startzeiten etwas nach hinten geschoben. Vielleicht ist es dann für den einen oder anderen dann nicht sooo stressig:

*BaBu am Dienstag*


Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin allerseits
> So ne Stunde haben wir unterm Schirm beim Shooters warten müssen bevor es dann verspätet los ging. Es war zwar frischer aber ganz schön drückend. Wir mußten einige Äste und gar einige Bäume umfahren.
> Bis denne



Morgen
Und nach dem der Regen weg war, war aber dann erst mal bei Frank's Reifen die Luft raus.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (24. Juli 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen
> Und nach dem der Regen weg war, war aber dann erst mal bei Frank's Reifen die Luft raus.


Bald kauf ich mir Vollgummireifen  

Auf Wunsch noch ne BaButour jetzt am Donnerstag  

*Und BaBu am Donnerstag*

Und für den Überblick nochmal die Tour am Dienstag:

*BaBu am Dienstag*

Grüzi


----------



## fohns (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

leider bin ich ausnahmsweise am dienstag und donnerstag verplant. 
dann auf sonntag mit der hoffnung auf verschonung vorm gewitter ;-)

grüße an alle und viel spaß bei den touren,
fohns.


----------



## Onzilla (25. Juli 2006)

Hi,

nur mal so zur Info: 

Meine nächste Babu-Tour schiebe ich ein wenig hinaus, ob ich Biebergrund mitfahre ist auch kippelig:

Meinen Alpen-X habe ich gecancelt, da ich bei der Schwarzwaldtour am 7.7. leider einen Crash hatte.
Bin auf die linke Seite gefallen, 5 min. Bewusstlosigkeit, Prellungen und Gehirnerschütterung waren die Folge. Mit dem Heli wurde ich ins Krankenhaus geflogen, ich habe keinerlei Erinnerung daran. Ich habe immer noch eine Rippenprellung, Fahrradfahren im Gelände ist unmöglich.

Setzt einen Helm auf!, meiner ist gebrochen!

Es wird schon wieder, immerhin bin ich heute auf der Arbeit,

Peter


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Peter,

das hört sich ja nicht so gut an! 
Gute Besserung von mir, bis zum nächsten mal im Wald. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (25. Juli 2006)

Peter, 

nur gut das nichts schlimmeres passiert ist. Es ist noch alles dran, das ist das wichtigste.

Kurier Dich gut aus. Wenn Du langsam wieder mit Biken anfangen willst dann meld Dich einfach  

Im Herbst gibt es sicherlich wieder die etwas längeren Touren mit Cappu-/Kuchenpause, z. B. in Miltenberg oder Vulkanradweg, wo wir uns spätestens sehen werden  

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Im Herbst gibt es sicherlich wieder die etwas längeren Touren mit Cappu-/Kuchenpause, z. B. in Miltenberg oder Vulkanradweg, wo wir uns spätestens sehen werden
> 
> Bis bald im Wald



Da bin ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder dabei. Nach Miltenberg und zurück hat mir nach meinem Pfeifferchen Drüsenfieber viel gebracht fand ich!   

Gibts da bei euch nicht auch noch den Eselradweg oder wieder heisst ?! Geht der nicht nach Miltenberg 

Schade, dass ich bis jetzt noch nicht an deinen "BaBu-Touren" teilnehmen konnte. Wenn ich aber mal die Möglichkeit haben sollte, wird es auf jeden Fall noch gemacht!


----------



## Google (25. Juli 2006)

Achtung !! Diese Tour:


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Wunsch noch ne BaButour jetzt am Donnerstag
> 
> *Und BaBu am Donnerstag*


musste leider dieser angebotenen Tour weichen:

*HIER*

Wer ab Hanau mitfahren möchte kann sich auch *hier* eintragen......  

Sorry für die Streichung der BaBuTour am Donnerstag. Ich brauch Erfrischung bei der Hitze  

Bis bald im Wald

@[email protected] Keine Angst, die Miltenbergtouren werden kommen. Beim Stichwort Eselsweg wirst Du ausserdem noch genug andere offene Türen eingetreten haben.


----------



## bike69 (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Google,

vielen Dank für die tolle BaButour, ich finde sie war extrem klasse 

Bitte sende mir noch die Daten, von Deinem Bikemechaniker 





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Bald kauf ich mir Vollgummireifen
> 
> Auf Wunsch noch ne BaButour jetzt am Donnerstag
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (26. Juli 2006)

Schade diese Woche klappt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. Juli 2006)

@bike [email protected] Danke für Dein Lob  Daten kommen die Tage  

@[email protected] Vielleicht klappts ja hier:

*Gemeinsame Hahnenkammtour mit dem ADFC Dreieich am Sonntag *

Natürlich kenn ich da einen alten Bekannten den Ihr (fast alle) auch schon bei der letzten Sonntagstour kennen gelernt habt.

Würd mich freuen wenn ein paar von Euch daran teilnehmen würden. Ist sicherlich mal was anderes  Foto nehm ich auch wieder mit  

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Google (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Grüße an alle bereits im Thread Angekommenen und Grüße an alle neuen Mitleser  Es ist an der Zeit mal wieder zu informieren um was es eigentlich in diesem Thread gehen soll. Es sind alle dazu eingeladen  

Eingangspost dieses Threads:

*Hallo

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart. 

Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden  Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking macht. 

Der Treffpunkt, Starttage- und Zeit müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein, Hauptsache es tut sich hier was. Denkbar ist es, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt, daß man sich auf halber Strecke trifft und dann was gemeinsames fährt. Es können sich alle, die in einem Umkreis von circa 45 Radminuten +/- 15 wohnen angesprochen fühlen. Natürlich auch jene die längere Zeiten in Kauf nehmen  oder gar das Auto zum Treffpunkt bewegen wollen. Ich denke da ist  einiges an Touren möglich  

So, da bin ich mal gespannt  wie viele vom Forum aus der Hanauer Umgegend hier rumfleuchen. Ich werde wohl einen langen Atem haben müssen   


Grüße Google*

Ausserdem würde ich ich über den einen oder anderen Mitfahrer bei dieser Tour freuen:

*Gemeinsame Hahnenkammtour mit dem ADFC Dreieich am Sonntag *

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2006)

Hi Google, hab mich für Sonntag angemeldet.  Wir sehen uns Sonntag früh um 10.20 Uhr in Steinheim.... 
Gruß Roman


----------



## bike69 (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Google,

leider  kann ich am Sonntag nicht, da ich den Keiler fahre.  
Freue mich aber schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch.


----------



## fohns (28. Juli 2006)

Moin Leute,

also ich bin am sonntag mit dabei. werde mit dem Kulminator in steinheim aufschlagen. 
grüße an alle,
fohns.


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2006)

Morsche

@fohns, [email protected] Schön das Ihr morgen dabei seid  Ich werd Euch bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich ein bisschen über die letzten Malleurennradlaube  erzählen  

@[email protected] Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Glück und Spass bei Deiner Schnupperrunde in Wombach  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Deleted 37613 (30. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @bike [email protected] Danke für Dein Lob  Daten kommen die Tage
> 
> @[email protected] Vielleicht klappts ja hier:
> 
> ...



Klappt leider nicht bei mir. Diese Woche ist komplett ausgebucht gewesen. Aber ab Morgen habe ich hoffentlich mehr Zeit.


----------



## Google (30. Juli 2006)

N`abend auch

war heute wieder ne nette Tour mit Euch  Jetzt haben wir auch mal ein paar Leut kennengelernt, die mit dem ADFC mitfahren  Der Erdi01 hat auch ganz brav und moderat die Tour geführt  

Ich hatte ja um die 1000 hm bei meiner Tour angegeben und das wollten fohns und Kulminator auch heute unbedingt erstmals absolvieren.  Tja, da sind wir halt ab dem Hahnenkamm noch ein bisserl auf eigene Faust los. 1000 Hm sinds dann auch geworden.

Ich hoff Euch hats auch gefallen.

Hier wenigstens ein Bildchen (hat heut net so ne Lust zu fotografieren) von der heutigen Tour. In etwa bei gefahrenen 500 Hm  





Alle die nicht mit konnten, z. B. der arme Crush  haben ja vielleicht die kommende Woche Zeit, Lust und Laune 

Hier schon die Touren:


*BaBu am Dienstag*


*Mainradtour am Donnerstag*

@[email protected] Und wie war Dein Auftakt in Wombach ?


----------



## bike69 (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo Google,

danke der Nachfrage, der Keiler am Sonntag war schon ein Erleniss  
Die Strecke war anspruchsvoll, besonders die Singeltrails und Downshills  
Bin durchgekommen und nicht letzter geworden, damit ist mein Ziel erreicht.
Muss aber noch heftig GA trainieren )

Bin vielleicht am Di. dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

jaja, coole tour am sonntag. nur zu empfehlen. Google hat dann auch alle wünsche erfüllt  
bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die dienstagstour mitfahren kann, da ich möglicherweise länger arbeiten muss. werde mich kurzfristig bei Dir melden, Google.
am donnerstag bin ich auf jeden fall mit dabei!! 

viele grüße, 
fohns.


----------



## fohns (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

jaja, coole tour am sonntag. nur zu empfehlen. Google hat dann auch alle wünsche erfüllt  
bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die dienstagstour mitfahren kann, da ich möglicherweise länger arbeiten muss. werde mich kurzfristig bei Dir melden, Google.
am donnerstag bin ich auf jeden fall mit dabei (ab steinheim)!! 

viele grüße, 
fohns.


----------



## Google (1. August 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

wenn es heute nicht gerade Backsteine regnet, werde ich auf alle Fälle die BaBuTour fahren. Endlich mal wieder angenehme Temperaturen zum fahren. Ich denke, dass wir dann heute auch mal wieder flüssig die original "After Work" BaButour fahren können ohne uns zu sehr anstrengen zu müssen  

In der Vergangenheit haben wir ja all zu oft Abschnitte ausgelassen und ein Päusschen gemacht wegen der Gluthitze  

Natürlich lassen wir es dennoch für jedermann moderat angehen und zum Schluss machen wir vielleicht auch noch ein Päusschen wenn Bedarf besteht.

Neben bike69 ist auch fohns heute voraussichtlich dabei. 

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Staanemer (1. August 2006)

Moin Leude, was geht?

Bin wieder da aus dem Kleinwalsertal.

Beim meiner ersten und bisher letzten Babu Tour kam beim End-Radler im Shooters Biergarten die Idee auf mal einen *Technikkurs *und einen *Fahrtechnikkurs *zu machen.

Wenn daran noch Interessen ensteht schlage ich für Samstag einen kleinen Fahrtechnikkurs vor, Sonntag kann man dann eine Tour fahren zB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2798 falls noch keine Babu Tour oder ähnliches ansteht, oder auch mal ne Hahnenkammrunde oder Franzosenkopf oder beides...   

Jedenfalls sollte der Fahrtechnikkurs für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene sein, das Gelände wird demnach ausgesucht.
Ziel soll es sein in einer Gruppe mit den Tipps der Anderen zu lernen Hindernisse flüssig zu überwinden, bei denen man bisher absteigen oder langsam fahren musste.
Da fallen mit Treppenstufen rauf und runter ein, höhere Stufen, Gräben, kleine Drops, Gräben, kleine Sprünge, Balance- und Handling-Übungen, usw.

(Die "Gräben" waren doppelt, daher müssen leider eine Punkt abziehen...   )

Pflicht hierbei sind Helm und Handschuhe mindestens (und Ersatzschläuche). Wenns etwas härter hergeht auch Protektoren. Ich kann meine gerne auch mal ausleihen, bzw. Ellenbogen und Schulter hab ich doppelt Größe L), Knieschützer hab ich noch einen Satz vom Rollerblöden.

Sicherheit geht vor.

Bis dann

Thomas


----------



## hoschie (2. August 2006)

hallo Ihr,
hallo staanemer,
Dein Vorschlag gefällt mir extrem gut, da wäre ich sofort dabei...bin aber ab Samstag für 2 Wochen (endlich) im Urlaub...freu...
trotzdem melde ich schon mal grosses Interesse an für den Fall, dass Dein Vorschlag auch bei anderen Anklang findet und sowas dann möglicherweise wiederholt wird...Fahrtechnik kann man nie genug trainieren.

Wie wars im Kleinwalsertal? Hats Spass gemacht?...

Wenn ich ausm Urlaub zurück bin, werde ich mich auch gleich mal wieder zu einer BaBu Tour anmelden...konnte die letzten WE leider aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht mitradeln...ich schaue aber immermal hier ins Forum um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben  
Grüße vom Hoschie


----------



## fohns (2. August 2006)

Superklasse angebot, Staanemer!!!
ich wäre auf jeden fall am samstag dabei. 
Google und ich hatten gestern bei der - einmal mehr herzerfrischenden (lobloblob an Google) - tour eine interessante diskussion ums thema fahrtechnik. von daher wärs umso interessanter, nun auch praktisch etwas zu machen.
sach doch mal ungefähre zeit und dauer an.

viele grüße an alle,
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (2. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wäre auch dabei  
Finde es eine tolle Idee und würde freuen, wenn es klappt.


----------



## Google (2. August 2006)

@[email protected] Find ich auf alle Fälle Super, daß Du ein Fahrtechnikkurs anbieten willst  Da rennst Du ja bei einigen offene Türen ein und solltest dies auf alle Fälle anbieten und mit den Interessierten einen Termin abstimmen.

Ich zu meiner Person denke, dass für mich meine Fahrtechnik ausreichend ist auch wenn man natürlich immer dazu lernen kann und es mich vor 2 Jahren mal richtig gebrezelt hat. 

Ich krieg aber auch nur einen Tag am We frei und muß unbedingt ein paar Km schrubben weil ich mom nicht so fit bin wie ich es gerne sein möchte. 

Was ich allerdings diesmal mache und an welchem Tag am We, bin ich mir jetzt noch nicht schlüssig ( . Die Taunustour wirds wohl eher nicht. 

Jemand ne Idee was man noch machen könnte ?

@[email protected] Ich fand die gestrige Tour auch klasse. Endlich mal wieder angenehme Temperaturen und schön flüssig und relativ viele Km sind wir auch gefahren. Da hab ich doch gleich gemerkt, das ich während der Hitzeperiode 2 Gänge langsamer gefahren bin...was aber auch gut war  

Nachtrag: Vergesst mir die morgige Maintour nicht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2799

Grüße

Frank


----------



## lessiw33 (3. August 2006)

Hallo Frank,

ich bin dann um 18.15 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke. Wenns stärker regnen sollte, werde ich mir das aber nochmals überlegen...
Deine Nummer habe ich ja, ich würde mich dann nochmals bei Dir melden.

Bis später,
Christof


----------



## Staanemer (3. August 2006)

Moinmoin, 

diesen Samstag wirds bei mir zu eng, wegen Renovierungsarbeiten bin ich ziemlich fertig.

Wir peilen mal den nächsten Samstag an, ok?

Thomas


----------



## Google (4. August 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

also die Wetteraussichten für das Wochenende sind nicht so prickelnd, insbesondere für den Sonntag. Da solls regnen  

Ich habe deshalb eine Tour bereits für Morgen eingestellt  Zum zweiten Mal in diesem Jahr biete ich die XXL-Tour an, die nahezu alle Trails im heimischen Gebiet beinhaltet: 

*BarbarossaBuchberg XXL Tour am Samstag*

Falls sich keiner anmeldet, werde ich vielleicht als Alternative nach Miltenberg und zurück fahren. Da schmeckt nämlich der Cappu so gut  

@[email protected] Stell doch für den kommenden Samstag einfach das Fahrtraining ins LMB ein. bike 69 und fohns sind ganz heiss drauf  

Bis bald im Wald 


Frank


----------



## RedRum05 (4. August 2006)

@Google...
Schade, dass ich morgen schon anderweitig eingeplant bin. Sonst hätte ich mal an der XXL Tour teilgenommen. 
Ich hoffe, dass es beim Nächstenmal klappt! Hört sich auf jeden Fall intressant an.


----------



## Google (5. August 2006)

Morsche

hab die Tour wieder rausgenommen, so kurzfristig hatt sich niemand finden lassen. Werde jetzt schön gemütlich frühstücken und dann wohl zu späterer Stunde ne Runde drehen.

Den anderen WE-Fahrern  wünsch ich ne schöne regenfreie Tour.

Bis bald


----------



## bike69 (5. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde gerne Morgen wieder eine GA Tour fahren  
Was habt Ihr den geplant ?


----------



## Google (5. August 2006)

Tach allerseits,

also ich hab die GA Tour hinter mir. Bin ein bisserl später los, so dass ich nur noch bis Klingenberg gefahren bin. Hat mir aber völlig gereicht und weiß jetzt wo ich ein Defizit habe  Egal  

Werde mal schauen, dass ich unter der Woche wenigstens wieder einmal Grundlage fahre.

*Stellt Euch vor  Am Shooters gibts nen regelmäßigen Mountainbiketreff  Hab mal ein Bild gemacht:*




 ​ 




			
				bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne Morgen wieder eine GA Tour fahren
> Was habt Ihr den geplant ?


Hoffentlich habt Ihr gutes Wetter.

Für den kommenden Dienstag hab ich natürlich wieder ne Tour eingestellt  

BaBu am Dienstag

Demnächst muß ich mal was anderes anbieten. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ne Idee oder wollt auch mal ne Tour führen. Uuups..Grad ist mir was eingefallen  Stell ich dann ggfls. nächste Woche ein.

Bis denne

Frank


----------



## Andreas (5. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Stellt Euch vor  Am Shooters gibts nen regelmäßigen Mountainbiketreff  Hab mal ein Bild gemacht:*




Genau so haben die Melibocus Biker auch angefangen und Flyer am Melibocus-Turm aufgehängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so haben die Melibocus Biker auch angefangen und Flyer am Melibocus-Turm aufgehängt.


Aber mit dem großen Unterschied, dass sicherlich dafür keine neue Homepage aufgemacht und mtb-news.de der Rücken gekehrt wird.

Ich fänds nur klasse wenn sich direkt in Hanau ein regelmässiger Biketreff etablieren könnte, sich so ne Art "Selbstläufer" entwickelt. Wäre doch für alle Hanauer Biker toll wenn sie was direkt vor der Haustüre hätten    

Bis bald im Wald

Frank


----------



## bike69 (7. August 2006)

Hallo Googel,

werde Morgen wieder am Parkplatz auf Dich warten  
Finde es klasse, dass auch Rocky Mountain wieder dabei ist  und vielleicht werden es ja noch mehr ...

Also bis Morgen in alter frische


----------



## fohns (7. August 2006)

Moinsen,

bin am dienstag auch mit dabei. treffe Euch am Shooters.
bis denne, 

fohns.


----------



## Staanemer (7. August 2006)

Schade,morgen gehts nicht.

War auf gerade auf einer spontanen Nachtrunde.

Thomas


----------



## Google (8. August 2006)

Moin

@heutige [email protected] Super ! Wir sind immerhin schonmal zu Viert  
@[email protected] Das nächste Mal wirds was  

Ein anderes Thema. Leute, die Tage werden kürzer. In 2,3 Wochen werden wir zum Ende unserer Touren schon ne gute Beleuchtung brauchen. Ich bin schon angesprochen worden was ich fahre. Mit dem Nipack bin ich ganz zufrieden und reicht mir völlig aus. Das kann ich nur jedem empfehlen  






Hier noch ein Link wo Ihr Meinungen dazu lesen könnt. Gibt natürlich noch besseres. Das kostet dann natürlich auch. Ich hatte noch keine Probleme

Nipack

Die Beleuchtung kostet Euch um die 80 Euro. Fragt doch mal trekkinker (Er hat mit bewertet) wo er sich das Teil bestellt hat. Ich hatte mein Nipack bei bycicles in Ffm. gekauft. Gibts leider nimmer  

Bis bald im Wald  


Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. August 2006)

Morgen Jungs,

komme dann auch zum Shooters! 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Andreas (8. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beleuchtung kostet Euch um die 80 Euro. Fragt doch mal trekkinker (Er hat mit bewertet) wo er sich das Teil bestellt hat. Ich hatte mein Nipack bei bycicles in Ffm. gekauft. Gibts leider nimmer
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> 
> ...



Die kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ich hab meine bei bike-components.de gekauft.


----------



## der-silberfisch (8. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde mich heute mal anschließen.

Wir sehen uns am Shooters.

Gruß Robert


----------



## der-silberfisch (8. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich heute das erste Mal das Vergnügen hatte Google´s Tour mitzufahren würde ich gerne auch mal eine Tour anbieten.

Da ich bisher hauptsächlich auf dem Hahnenkamm rumgekommen bin solls auch dahin gehen. Wer also Lust hat kann sich mal hier eintragen.

Die Tour über Barbarossquelle zum Buchberg hat mir echt gut gefallen und ich werde sicher demnächst mal wieder mit dabei sein.  

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (8. August 2006)

Guten Abend, 

Termin für die Fahrtechniktour steht.

Wenig Kilometer, viel üben. Ich nehme meine Protektoren mit.

Gute Nacht


Thomas


----------



## Google (9. August 2006)

UUpps  So mir nix dir nix gleich 2 Angebote für das WE   

Erst die Fahrtechnik mit Staanemer am Samstag:

*Fahrtechnikkurs am Samstag mit Staanemer *

Dann gleich Sonntags am Hahnenkamm auf die Fres** fliegen  



			
				der-silberfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...... würde ich gerne auch mal eine Tour anbieten.
> 
> Da ich bisher hauptsächlich auf dem Hahnenkamm rumgekommen bin solls auch dahin gehen. Wer also Lust hat kann sich mal *hier eintragen.*




Am Sonntag bin ich voraussichtlich dabei und werde mal Eure erlernten Fahrkünste bestaunen   Muß mit meiner Frau nochmal die Termine checken, denke aber das ich bei der Tour von Silberfisch dabei sein werde  

Die gestrige Tour fand ich auch wieder richtig Klasse. Alle waren gut drauf  Immerhin habe ich gute 70 Km und 700 hm abgelatzt. Für ne Nachmittagstour net schlecht  

Gestern kamen wir ausserdem zu folgenden Erkenntnissen:

Wenn man die Zeit ausnutzen will und es am Ende der Tour ne Verzögerung gibt, steht man ohne Licht schnell im dunkeln. Demnächst nehm ich wieder Beleuchtung mit  

Alle sollte ein empfangsbereites Handy dabei haben  

....ausser bike 69. Der gibt nämlich einen aus wenn er vergessen hat es einzuschalten  

der silberfisch fährt unter falschem Namen. Richtig muß es heissen: Der Silberpfeil  

Mein Univega (besser gesagt die Gabel und die ausgelutschten Reifen) ist gestern in der Birkenhainer an sein Grenze gekommen. 

Fusion ist geil  

Was vergessen ? Ach so....Auch die kleinsten Ästschen, besonders die welche man nicht sieht und übern Trail hängen, sind nicht geeignet für ein Gesichtspeeling   

Ja dann bis spätetstens Sonntag 

Nachtrag: Bilder werden nachgereicht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was vergessen ? Ach so....Auch die kleinsten Ästschen, besonders die welche man nicht sieht und übern Trail hängen, sind nicht geeignet für ein Gesichtspeeling



Morsche,

das mit dem Gesichtspeeling ist ja nur nebensächlich, viel schlimmer ist es wenn man keine Radschuhe zum Biken dabei hat! 
War nicht so mein Tag, und mit normalen Turnschuhen fährt es sich im Gelände nicht besonders sicher.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## bike69 (11. August 2006)

Moin, Moin,

finde es klasse, dass es nun ein Bike Wochenende wird  

@Googel, ich habe die gleiche Beleuchtung und bin auch Deiner Meinung, die Lampen sind  Kannst Du mir bitte die Bilder wieder auf meine Mailadresse senden ? (Danke)

@Rocky Mountain DU bist auch ohne die Bikeschue verdammt schnell, da haben mir meine auch nichts gebracht  

Das wir jetzt schon mehr werden, ist toll   , Danke Googel, DU hast es in Leben gerufen


----------



## Google (11. August 2006)

Guten Tag allerseits .......

und Grüße an diejenigen, die vielleicht auf die Flyer am Shooters oder am Parkplatz der B 8 aufmerksam geworden sind und hier vielleicht (erst einmal) zu stillen Mitlesern geworden sind. Gibts Euch   

Schauen wir mal....

@[email protected] Nix zu danken  Mach ich doch gerne und natürlich auch aus Eigennutz weil ich eben gerne in einer Gruppe fahre. Auch an Euch ein Danke, dass Ihr Euch am Biketreff beteiligt und Spass und Freude mitbringt.

Ok....Ihr kommt ja auch nur aus Eigennutz  

Mit den Bildern vom letzten Mal hab ich es zeitlich noch nicht hinbekommen. Keine Angst, die kommen die Tage.

Einige sehen sich ja am Samstag, ich sehe Euch (teils) am Sontag  

Bis bald im (Hahnenkamm) Wald


Frank


----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2006)

Hallo Frank,
wollte mich auch mal wieder beteiligen. Habe mich für Sonntag zum Hahnenkamm angemeldet daumen: )... Wird bestimmt wieder saugut - wenn das Wetter mitspielt...  Dann kann ich auch den Silberpfeil kennenlernen (man liest ja interessante Dinge)... Wenn wir uns vorher anderswo treffen wollen, müssen wir ne Uhrzeit ausmachen - ansonsten wäre ich rechtzeitig bei Neuwirtshaus. Ich fahre von mir aus am besten durch die Bulau und am Industriepark Wolfgang entlang (ist ne recht nette Strecke..) .. Wenn du mitwillst, gib Bescheid...

Ach ja: habe auch die Mirage mit dem NiPack - die reicht allemal und ist bezahlbar.... 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (11. August 2006)

Servus, 

@bike69, was machen wir denn am Samstag? Bei einem Mitfahrer wird Fahrtechnik wohl etwas langweilig.

Thomas


----------



## der-silberfisch (11. August 2006)

Hallo,

schön, daß sich die Zahl derer die mit zum Hahnenkamm kommen wollen stetig erhöht.
Als Hinweis nochmal der Treffpunkt an der B8. Es ist nicht am Neuwirtshaus sondern an der Parkbucht zwischen Neuwirtshaus und Kahl:





Ich hab den Treffpunkt halt mal so vom letzten Dienstag übernommen  

In meiner Galerie hab ich noch die Anfahrt zu meiner Adresse zusammengebastelt.

Bis dann
Robert


----------



## Google (12. August 2006)

Guten Morgen allerseits  

Wenn ich draussen das Pi$$wetter sehe, kann ich es kaum glauben, dass es morgen recht trocken bleiben soll  Ich bin aber zuversichtlich: Gesternabend sagten die Wetterserver bereits trockenes Wetter an, heutemorgen ist die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sogar noch auf 10 % runterkorrigiert worden  



			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir uns vorher anderswo treffen wollen, müssen wir ne Uhrzeit ausmachen


 Klar  Können wir gerne machen ! Ich würd über die Schleuse bei Maintal zum REAL rüber machen. Wo und wann müssen wir uns denn treffen, dass wir pünktlich um 10:30 Uhr an der Parkbucht B 8 sind  So richtig kenne ich mich dort drüben mit dem Bike allerdings nicht aus. Ich hoffe es reicht wenn ich von mir aus erst um 9:30 Uhr starten muß, sonst kann ich nicht mehr mit der family frühstücken   Weißt Du eigentlich was mit fohns ist ? Rocky_mountain ist diesmal nicht dabei. Er bevorzugt ein verlängertes WE in den Bergen  

Schon 5 Mann !  


@[email protected] Tolle Wegbeschreibung. Vielleicht komm ich auch mit dem Heli. Von oben ist alles viel übersichtlicher


----------



## bike69 (12. August 2006)

Hallo,

da gebe ich Dir recht. Also sollten wir den Termin leider verschieben :-((
Habe mich eben ausgetragen ......
Hoffe das bei einem Folgetermin mehr dabei sind.

Gruss
Bike69


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2006)

Hallo Frank,
bei unserem Tempo dürfte es ausreichen, wenn wir uns um 10 Uhr vorm Schloss Philipsruh treffen. Habe auch ein Bildchen gemacht...(siehe unten)   Da haben wir ausreichend Zeit, um zur Parkbucht an der B8 zu kommen und wir haben bis dahin schon Betriebstemperatur ... 

Habe gestern mit Fohns-Oliver gesprochen - der wollte sich eigentlich auch noch für Sonntag eintragen. Stimmt doch, Oliver? Also geh mal davon aus, daß er morgen (bei hoffentlich nicht mehr als 10 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit) ebenfalls vorm Schloss anzutreffen ist... 

Hallo Silberfisch-Robert,
echt tolle Anfahrtsbeschreibung.... 
Bis denne
Roman


----------



## bike69 (12. August 2006)

Hallo Kulminator,

Wie würdest Du dann weiter fahren, damit ich mich eventuell anschliessen kann  

Komme aus Bruchköbel.

Gruss
Cersten




QUOTE=Kulminator]Hallo Frank,
bei unserem Tempo dürfte es ausreichen, wenn wir uns um 10 Uhr vorm Schloss Philipsruh treffen. Habe auch ein Bildchen gemacht...(siehe unten)   Da haben wir ausreichend Zeit, um zur Parkbucht an der B8 zu kommen und wir haben bis dahin schon Betriebstemperatur ... 

Habe gestern mit Fohns-Oliver gesprochen - der wollte sich eigentlich auch noch für Sonntag eintragen. Stimmt doch, Oliver? Also geh mal davon aus, daß er morgen (bei hoffentlich nicht mehr als 10 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit) ebenfalls vorm Schloss anzutreffen ist... 

Hallo Silberfisch-Robert,
echt tolle Anfahrtsbeschreibung.... 
Bis denne
Roman
Anhang anzeigen 115497[/QUOTE]


----------



## Torpedo64 (12. August 2006)

Ich komme aus Nidderau - Windecken und würde mich bei gutem Wetter auch anschließen. Vielleicht kann ich mich euch irgendwie anschließen, um den Treffpunkt nicht zu verpassen.

Gruss,
Torpedo64


----------



## Google (12. August 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme aus Nidderau - Windecken und würde mich bei gutem Wetter auch anschließen. Vielleicht kann ich mich euch irgendwie anschließen, um den Treffpunkt nicht zu verpassen.
> 
> Gruss,
> Torpedo64


Hmmmmm....hoffentlich geht Kulminator nochmal online um Dir ein paar Alternativen nennen zu können. Ich weiß leider nicht wie er genau fahren will. Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja trotzdem zum Schloss zu kommen. Würd mich und die anderen jedenfalls freuen noch einen weiteren Biker begrüßen zu dürfen  

Roman, alles klar bis morsche dann


----------



## fohns (12. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ist ja guuut -- bin doch da 
habe mich für morgen eingetragen.
@google: mit kulminator werde ich dann noch kontakt aufnehmen wegen alternativen treffpunkten, 10.00 Uhr Schloss finde ich zunächst ok. werde heute online aber weiter am ball bleiben. ich werde mich dann auch anstregen, um Euer anfängliches tempo (wie Kulminator ja schon angedroht hat) zur erlangung der betriebstemperatur mitzuhalten. und mich damit seelisch und moralische auf das folgende mit Silberpfeilfisch, KulminatorRaceRoman und Dir vorzubereiten. 

@torpedo64: wir könnten uns gerne vor dem genannten treff am schloss zentral in HU oder Kesselstadt treffen, so gegen 09.40 Uhr? wir haben uns aber bislang noch niemand verpasst, oder Jungs? oder liest hier jemand mit, den wir schon mal stehen gelassen haben.....................................
kannst Dich ja melden über PN oder hier. 

also:
ALWAYS BLUE SKIES 
- was der skydiver sachd, gilt auch für uns, gelle!!-
fohns.


----------



## bike69 (12. August 2006)

Hallo Torpedo64,

wir können uns um 10:00 beim Apfelwein Wahlter in Bruchköbel treffen.
Starte in Niederissigheim und wir haben die Option uns mit den andren um 10:45 im Wald zu treffen   (Danke "Silberfisch"  )
Sag mir bitte, ob das für Dich OK ist, ansonsten bin ich um 10:30 am Parkplatz wie ausgeschrieben.

Gruss

Bike 69





			
				Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme aus Nidderau - Windecken und würde mich bei gutem Wetter auch anschließen. Vielleicht kann ich mich euch irgendwie anschließen, um den Treffpunkt nicht zu verpassen.
> 
> Gruss,
> Torpedo64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,
bin auf eure Anregungen hin nochmal ins Google Earth und hab mir die Anfahrt etwas genauer angeguckt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mein Vorschlag: wir treffen uns genau um 10 Uhr am Schloss Phillipsruh (= Punkt x1), dann fahren wir an der Kinzig entlang in die Bulau (dort gibt es auch nette Singletrails) und werden so gegen 10.15 Uhr (spätestens 10.20 Uhr) am Punkt x2 ankommen (= Kreuzung Bundesstrasse nach Rodenbach mit Einfahrt in den Industriepark Wolfgang). Anschließend geht es entlang des Industrieparks nach Neuwirtshaus und schließlich entlang der B8 zum Parkplatz (x3). 

Ist hoffentlich klar ? Oder ?  

Torpedo64 und bike69: ihr könntet euch bei x2 zu uns gesellen?  
Ich bin erst heute abend wieder online... Also versucht, irgendwie Bescheid zu geben - nicht daß wir unnötig warten... 
Gruß
Roman


----------



## bike69 (12. August 2006)

Hallo Kulminator,

bei der Beschreibung, kann ich ja nicht nein sagen  

Bin Morgen um 10:20 am Punkt 2

@[email protected] Wenn Du mitfahren willst, dann ist Morgen um 09:40 Abfahrt beim Apfelwein Walther, will nicht alle Körner schon auf dem Hinweg verlieren  

Also drückt die Daumen, dass es Morgen gutes Wetter gibt.

Gruss

Cersten




			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Miteinander,
> bin auf eure Anregungen hin nochmal ins Google Earth und hab mir die Anfahrt etwas genauer angeguckt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JSchmitt (12. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

der Urlaub ist vorbei und wie ich sehe hat sich viel getan ...
Leider steht das Thermometer hier ca. 10 Grad tiefer als am Lago,
doch werde ich morgen dabei sein! Ich freue mich schon riesig auf
die vom letzten Mal und die noch "unbekannten".
Ich werde um 10:30 Uhr am Parkplatz an der B8 sein.
Meine Rufnummer: 0163/7246072.

Grüße und "a guats Nächtle"
Jochen


----------



## Google (12. August 2006)

N´abend

so letzte Tat für heute. Ich habe von der letzten Tour mal 3 Bilder hochgeladen. Leider sind die wieder nicht so gut geworden wie ich dachte. Wie krieg ich das nur hin, dass die Bilder scharf werden  Das muß doch einfach gehen. Ich hab in anderen Fotoalben zig Bilder von fahrenden oder springenden Bikern gesehen, die allesamt scharf waren.

Vielleicht hat ja einer einen guten Tipp.

Wenn Ihr trotzdem alle Bilder haben wollt, sagt mir einfach nochmal bescheid (E-Mail Adresse brauch ich noch ggfls.)

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett damit ich morgen auch fit bin. Guuds Nächtle.

*Fohns*





*Rocky_mountain* 





*Silberfisch*


----------



## Staanemer (12. August 2006)

Ähh, ich bin zwar kein Profi, aber ich würde mal sagen, dass die Bilder genau so scharf sind, wie sie die Kamera aufnimmt.

Versuche doch mal die Belichtungszeit zu reduzieren.
Ansonsten kann es auch sein, das der Autofocus der Kamera zu langsam ist, um bewegte Bilder einzufangen. War jedenfalls bei mir so.
Auf dem ersten Bild ist der Baum im Hintergrund fast völlig scharf, der Fahrer jedoch unscharf. Auf den anderen Bildern ist es ähnlich.
Abhilfe schaffte (statt eine bessere Kamera zu kaufen) bei mir, dass sich der Fahrer vorher an die Stelle stellt, wo er später vorbeifährt.
Den Autofocus abschalten, dann den Fahrer scharf stellen. Den Focus so lassen und im richtigen Moment, wenn jemad vorbeifährt, abdrücken.

Es kann auch helfen, den Fahrer zu verfolgen. Also nicht auf die besondere Stelle zielen und abdrücken wenn der Fahrer vorbeikommt, sondern dem Fahrer folgen und abdrücken, wenn er an der besondern Stelle vorbeikommt. Hat den Nachteil, dass dann der Fahrer scharf ist und der Hintergrund unscharf (Nachteil ist relativ, ist ein toller Effekt).
Könne wir ja morgen mal testen, wenn Du die Kamera mitnimmst.

Weil wir gerade bei Bildern sind:

Vielleicht könntet Ihr mal versuchen auf meinen Host zuzugreifen:

http://nutzer18.dyndns.org

Passwort ist: KWT
Benutzername: ftpuser

Ein Bestätigung, dass der Zugriff funktioniert würde mir völlig reichen, wer will
kann noch das Video downloaden.
Ich bin gerade bei einem Probelauf, der Host ist bis morgen nachmittag online.

Bei mir gehts nicht direkt, sondern nur mit Netdrive.

Thomas


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. August 2006)

@bike69:
Ich kenne den Apfelwein Walther nicht, aber der Google Suchdienst erzählt mir, dass in Niederissigheim, in der Fliederstraße, so einen Laden gibt. Vielleicht kannst du mir die Adresse noch bestätigen. 

Ansonsten fahre ich mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz von der B8.
Wartet aber nicht länger als 5 Minuten auf mich, denn dann ist irgendetwas mir dazwischen gekommen (evtl. verschlafen...).

Grüsse,
Torpedo64


----------



## Dill (13. August 2006)

@Torpedo64
Genau das ist der Laden,von Roßdorf kommend einfach an der großen Kreuzung rechts fahren und dann gleich wieder rechts




Wenn du von Nidderau aus kommst,hab ich dir mal den Weg von der Vogelschutzhütte Roßdorf aus abgebildet
Übrigens der Walter macht Top Apfelsäfte und nimmt dabei mitgebrachte Äpfel in Rechnung.
Viel Spass auf eurer Tour und vor allem Glück mit dem Wetter.

Ciao
Dill


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. August 2006)

Danke für den Tip! Dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid.

Gruss, Torpedo


----------



## bike69 (13. August 2006)

Guten Morgen Torpedo64,

ja, Deine Adresse ist richtig (Fliederstraße).  

Also, gib mir ein kurzes Feedback, wenn Du kommst (0172-6938946)

Gruss
Bike69



			
				Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> @bike69:
> Ich kenne den Apfelwein Walther nicht, aber der Google Suchdienst erzählt mir, dass in Niederissigheim, in der Fliederstraße, so einen Laden gibt. Vielleicht kannst du mir die Adresse noch bestätigen.
> 
> Ansonsten fahre ich mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz von der B8.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (13. August 2006)

Moin, Moin,

kann ich leider nicht   (Seitenladefehler)

Gruss
Bike69



			
				Staanemer schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh, ich bin zwar kein Profi, aber ich würde mal sagen, dass die Bilder genau so scharf sind, wie sie die Kamera aufnimmt.
> 
> Versuche doch mal die Belichtungszeit zu reduzieren.
> Ansonsten kann es auch sein, das der Autofocus der Kamera zu langsam ist, um bewegte Bilder einzufangen. War jedenfalls bei mir so.
> ...


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. August 2006)

Also ich bin dann um 9:40 beim Walter. Bis später!


----------



## fohns (13. August 2006)

Hallo leute,

alle gut und nass und matschig nach hause gekommen???
war ja wieder mal ne klasse tour, diesmal unter silberfischpfeils führung
auch der BückDich(usw. ...)-AbschlussTrail von Google war klasse. und klassisch google -- den musste erstmal finden....

@google: den anderen, die die bilder reinstellen: supersache, find ich! habt dank, das lässt doch den fred leben.   

wenn Ihr geschwindigkeits- und höhenkilometerfetischisten am dienstag wieder die berge besteigt, werde ich eine GA-tour fahren. heißt: 50-60 KM mainradweg ab steinheim, flach (= ohne HM/HKM), durchschnittsV wird bestimmt nicht höher als um 22/23 sein. ganz gemach. Bike69 hat schon interesse angemeldet, wir werden einen treffpunkt und zeitpunkt ausmachen und dann hier und LMB posten für weitere interessenten.

viele grüße,
fohns.


----------



## Google (13. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich kann mich da nur fohns anschliessen: Wieder ne tolle Tour, tolle Leute. Das macht fun  Und natürlich auch nochmal besonderes Lob an unseren Guide Silberfisch  Einfach immer wieder schön und interessant und abwechslungsreich, die Touren der Anderen zu fahren. Also stellt auch mal was rein !!





			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> @google: den anderen, die die bilder reinstellen: supersache, find ich! habt dank, das lässt doch den fred leben.


 Ja sehe ich auch so ! Nehmt doch auch mal die Knipse mit 


			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Ihr geschwindigkeits- und höhenkilometerfetischisten am dienstag wieder die berge besteigt, werde ich eine GA-tour fahren........Bike69 hat schon interesse angemeldet.........


 Am klassischen Tourentag   Ihr wollt doch nur in einen Biergarten einkehren  Stimmts ??  Na, wir sehen uns spätestens an einem kommenden WE  

Ach ja. Mit 10 Bikern hat der Thread einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt  

Hier gleich mal 2 Bilder unserer heutigen Tour. Weitere Bilder findet Ihr in meiner Galerie im Album "Silberfischtour 08.06":





*Und der heutige Silberfischtrupp   *





Grüße

Frank


----------



## Google (13. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich bins nochmal. Wie versprochen heute noch die Tour für kommenden Dienstag  

*Fernblick/Hahnenkamm am Dienstag*

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## der-silberfisch (13. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

das hat mir heute mal so richtig Spaß gemacht   Mit so einer großen Horde war ich noch nie unterwegs.

Ich hab im GoogleEarth mal so die Wegpunkte gespeichert und dann eine kmz-Datei exportiert. Diese versuche ich jetzt an meinen Beitrag zu hängen. Wer mag kann dann diese Datei entpacken,importieren und die heutige Runde nochmal abfliegen. Ist dann auch bequemer als immer diese Strampelei  

Wäre schön wenn mal ein Feedback kommt ob ich das alles richtig gemacht habe 

Vielen Dank auch an unseren Fotograf. Das nächste mal hab ich meine NIKON dabei. Versprochen.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. August 2006)

Hi,

grosses Lob an den Guide. Es war nette Runde.  

Ein Dank auch an die ganze Truppe, die mich als Neuling in diesem Kreis einfach "adopierte".


----------



## fohns (13. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Am klassischen Tourentag   Ihr wollt doch nur in einen Biergarten einkehren  Stimmts ??


 Google hats mal wieder ausgeplaudert..........



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wir sehen uns spätestens an einem kommenden WE


 mein Lieber!! genau deswegen machen wir doch die GA. das wir Euch raketen irgendwann einmal an den WE-touren auch ordentlich folgen können.

btw: das mit dem afterbikeschoppen habe ich schon vermisst. die verlorenen energiestoffe müssen doch schnell wieder aufgefüllt werden, nicht wahr. 


@Bruder Jörn: wäre die GA am dienstag auch was für Dich zur reha (nee, nicht böse gemeint. ich fand super, wie Du mitgegangen bist mit dem lädierten knie!!)?? meld Dich mal.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. August 2006)

Wann soll's denn losgehen?

Ich komme sicher nicht vor 18.00 Uhr aus dem Büro. Vor 18.30/19.00 komme ich sicher nicht los.


----------



## bike69 (14. August 2006)

Moin, Moin,


die Tour gestern war der Hammer ) Die Meute wird auch immer groesser, was echt Spass macht. 


@[email protected] Am Dienstag kann ich um 17:30 beim Shooters sein, dann können wir gerne die GA Tour fahren. Die Gründe sind ja nun bekannt :-((
Stellst Du einen Tourvorschlag rein, wenn weiter mitfahren wollen?







			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> Google hats mal wieder ausgeplaudert..........
> 
> 
> mein Lieber!! genau deswegen machen wir doch die GA. das wir Euch raketen irgendwann einmal an den WE-touren auch ordentlich folgen können.
> ...


----------



## fohns (14. August 2006)

bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Am Dienstag kann ich um 17:30 beim Shooters sein, dann können wir gerne die GA Tour fahren. Die Gründe sind ja nun bekannt :-((



tschuldige............. 

schön, lass uns um 17.30 uhr am dienstag ab shooters fahren.
BruderJörn kann dieses mal nicht mit, er muss länger arbeiten.
für donnerstag können wir dann ja einen späteren starttermin planen, damit er auch mitfahren kann. 
ich stelle heute abend die tour ins LMB ein.

in der hoffnung, dass sich noch weitere, zukünftige raketen zu der GA melden,
fohns.


----------



## Torpedo64 (14. August 2006)

Die Tour gestern hat mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen. Lob an die super Führung und die netten Leute, die an der Tour teilnahmen. 
Also, wenn es klappt würde ich morgen bei euch wieder mitfahren. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob es zeitlich klappt. Auf jeden Fall würde ich beim Treffpunkt Parkplatz B8 (x3)  dazustoßen. Wartet nicht wenn ich nicht da bin, denn dann bin ich verhindert. 

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## Google (14. August 2006)

@[email protected] Schön das sich noch ein paar für *echtes Gelände *und *richtige Höhenmeter *interessieren  

Und ich dachte schon seit gestern sind hier alle zu *MainSpacken *mutiert   Späääsle


----------



## fohns (14. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte schon seit gestern sind hier alle zu *MainSpacken *mutiert   Späääsle



Unser Google....... 

ich habe nun die GA-Tour ins lastminutebiking eingetragen.
wir treffen uns dann morgen um 17.30 uhr am parkplatz shooters und teilen uns dann: die GAs und die anderen.....

Spacken aller länder vereinigt Euch!!


----------



## Dill (14. August 2006)

*Betreffs GA*
Ich fahre als Standardstrecke öfters mal den Mainradweg allerdings in die andere Richtung.
Aber so völlig ohne Hügel und Wald nur am Main rumzuckeln.

Diese fetten Steigungen in Richtung Hahnekamm hab ich noch nicht probiert.
Ich eigne mir diese Saison erstmal wieder mein Rüstzeug an Kraft/Ausdauer an und fahre ab der nächsten die schlimmen Berge mit hoch.
Im Moment bin ich dazu noch zu weich ,ich will ja kein Bremsklotz sein.

Ich zeig euch mal einfach die Strecken hier in der Region welche ich ganz angenehm und beginnerfreundlich finde.

*HANAU-NIDDERAU-ENKHEIM-OFFENBACH-HANAU 47km*
sehr nett zu fahren ein paar kleine Steigungen und laaaange Graden.






*NIDDERAU-MARKÖBEL-RONNEBURG-LANGENSELBOLD-ERLENSEE etc  40km*
Wenige Kilometer mit teils recht brutalen Anstiegen aber wenn man langsam macht geht alles.




Hat halt alles leider keine Trails da ich kaum Trails kenne...
Grüße
Dill


----------



## fohns (14. August 2006)

Hallo Dill,

scheinst genau richtig zu sein hier, auch für den GA morgen  

Deine tourvorschläge sind auch nicht schlecht.!! 

wenn du die touren so wie beschrieben fährst, kannst Du durchaus auch mal ne tour mit der truppe hier fahrn (etwa Googles BaBuLight-Tour). es wurde wirklich noch keiner stehen gelassen, und auch die anfänger -zu denen ich mich auch zähle- haben einfach einen mordsspaß in der truppe -- stimmt doch, oder Jungs???

der GA morgen ist für die leutz, denen die sonntag-touren plus die wochentouren einfach noch etwas zu viel sind und nach den sonntagtouren sich auf dem radl erholen müssen. um den nächgsten sonntag schaffen zu können  
ich hoffe, jetzt nicht allzuviel verraten zu haben, gelle Bike69 ?
daher ne lockere ausfahrt wie beschrieben morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (14. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank und ein Kompliment erst einmal an Robert und Matthias für die gute Führung durch bekanntes Gebiet und unbekannte Wege.

Mir gefällt die Gruppe sehr gut und auch die Initiativen sich gegenseitig zu ergänzen. Die Motoren von Google und Fohns stehen auch nie still und es gibt somit immer einen Trainingspartner. Auch die Initiative vom Staanemer einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs zu geben und andere von seinen Kenntnissen teilhaben zu lassen.

Da es in den Pausen auch immer wieder um das Thema MTB Marathon Veranstaltungen und Teilnahme in der Nähe geht, kann ich gerne mal meine Kenntnisse in diesem Bereich anbieten, die ich in den letzen Jahren gemacht habe. Ich bin zwar nicht der Fahrtechnik-Guru und auch nicht der Bundestrainer ... manches wird vielleicht bald schon besser (http://www.go-crazy.de/kobs/user/goc101.php?rid=417&selection=Seminar&lev1=1&lev2=1&lev3=1) so könnte ich gerne mal (m)eine Hahnenkamm-Trainingsrunde führen und im Anschluß bzw. zuvor ein paar Tips zur Beachtung geben.

So würde ich mich riesig freuen demnächst nicht wieder alleine (ohne bekannte Gesichter) im Startblock zu stehen!

Nachdem der Familienrat getagt hat, werde ich dieses Jahr anstatt Biebergrund nun doch die 60km der http://www.spessart-challenge.de/ fahren. Da viele von Euch mehr Stunden die Woche auf dem Rad verbringen sollte es sogar dieses Jahr für einige schon möglich sein mitzufahren ... wenn vielleicht auch nur die 30km Distanz zum Schnuppern. In den letzten Jahren waren es ca. 1550hm auf 60km und ca. 800hm auf 30km ... also ungefähr soviel wie am Wochenende.

Schreibt was Ihr denkt!

Bis bald und Grüße
Jochen


----------



## bike69 (14. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn das sich hier nicht mausert  

Finde es klasse, wie sich hier alle beteiligen v 

Wir müssen die GA Touren nicht immer am Main fahren, wenn es gute  Vorschläge gibt, besonders richtig Bruchköbel  bin ich dabei.

Also die Berge bei der Ronneburg sind schon nicht so ohne  Leider kenne ich mich nicht so aus wie Googel und Kollegen um eine Tour vorzuschlagen und die Beine sind auch noch nicht fit  

Wird aber, @ [email protected] und ich machen ab Sonntag nur noch GA


----------



## Google (14. August 2006)

N´abend zusammen  

Jaa, hier ist richtig was los und das erfreut mein Herz, dass der Hanaumotor so langsam in Fahrt kommt  Was will man mehr wenn man seinem Hobby mit Gleichgesinnten nachgehen kann  

Und Bruder Jörn haben wir doch gerne adoptiert..Sind wir nicht alle Brüder und Schwestern ?  Ja, auch der Spass sollte nicht zu kurz kommen  

...Und da haben wir doch morgen an unserem Biketreff am Shooters schon 2 Gruppen zur Auswahl für die, die mal reinschnuppern wollen  

@[email protected] Die Maintour wäre ja schon eine günstige Gelegenheit sich mal zu beschnuppern und fohns/bike 69 über unsere Gruppe genauer zu befragen. Fohns hat schon recht: Wir versuchen uns natürlich dem Langsamsten anzupassen und haben noch niemanden stehen lassen. Eine gewisse Grundkondition allerdings schon voraus gesetzt, da muß man ehrlich bleiben. Aber da hab ich jetzt mal keine Bedenken.

@[email protected] Danke für das Lob an alle Threadteilnehmer  Jeder leistet seinen Beitrag und wenn er nur ab und an mitfährt und dadurch die Touren und den Thread bereichert.

@[email protected] Also wer da schon die ganze Zeit mit kleinen Maras liebäugelt (hier sind ja nicht alle so drauf), da kann ich nur der Empfehlung von Jochen beipflichten  Wer mal reinschnuppern will, ist doch bei der kleinen Runde schon gut aufgehoben. bike 69 hat schon reingeschnuppert, vielleicht wäre er wieder dabei...ich denke da so spontan noch an fohns und Kulminator, rocky_mountain.....Bei der kleinen Runde wird sich niemand einen abbrechen, wird aber erste Erfahrungen und Motivation fürs nächste Mal sammeln.

Jochen, ich glaub ich bin bei der langen dabei auch wenn ich nach Dir ins Ziel komme  

Und Deine Hahnenkammtrainingstour kannste gerne mal anbieten.

So, nun aber nochmal zurück zu den Events des morgigen Tages:

*Fernblick/Hahnenkamm am Dienstag*


*GA-Tour am Dienstag*

Soll morgen zwar erst einmal regnen, gegen nachmittag wirds aber trocken. Ich denk da geht was  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Staanemer (14. August 2006)

Guten Abend, 

das Angebot zur Fahrtechnik steht wieder:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2994.

Ich hätte da mal ein Frage und eine Bitte:

Gibt es vorgaben für die Angabe der Geschwindigkeit bei Tourterminen?

Und nun die Bitte:

Da das mit Webspace ein paar Seiten vorher nicht geklappt hat versucht doch mal das hier:

https://mc.1und1.de/mc/3gxKU9COslR6rmotwf8Bd93RDFishI

Passwort: KWT2006

Danke.

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2006)

Moin Miteinander,
erlaubt mir auch Wort des Lobes an all diejenigen, die sich so zahlreich und mit guten Vorschlägen und Anregungen beteiligen.    

Fohns-Oli: gratuliere zum "ersten Mal"  

Jochen und Google-Frank: habe mich auch für die Spessart Challenge entschieden. Fohns-Oli: wie schauts bei dir aus? 

Frank: ich versuche morgen um 17.30 Uhr am Shooters zu sein. Falls ich dennoch nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme, geb ich dir am Handy Bescheid und schlage mich zum Parkplatz an der B8 durch..  

 

Gruß Roman


----------



## bike69 (14. August 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

der Gastzugang hat geklappt  leider waren keine Bilder zusehen  

Gruss
Cersten



			
				Staanemer schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> das Angebot zur Fahrtechnik steht wieder:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2006)

Mannomann, hier geht's ja up.  [word]

Wenn ich die Aktivitäten hier so betrachte, dann frage ich mich, warum mir die Truppe bei meinen bisherigen Runden um BuBa/Fernblick bislang nicht aufgefallen ist. 

Leider sind die Starttermine der Touren unter der Woche definitiv zu früh für mich. Was zählt, sind also die sonntäglichen Vormittagsrunden.


----------



## Staanemer (14. August 2006)

Macht nix, sind ja noch keine Online.
Kommen heute Nacht oder morgen Abend.

Zuerst mal muss ich ja wissen, dass es funktioniert, bevor ich relativ grosse Daten hochlade.

Thomas


----------



## der-silberfisch (14. August 2006)

Das geht ja hier heute wieder Schalg auf Schlag. Da kommt man ja kaum mit dem lesen nach. 

@Jochen - Die Fahrtechnikgeschichte von GoCrazy würde ich gerne mit dir mitfahren. Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ich hab das mal mit einem Trailmotorrad gemacht.
Sag mal wann du da den Termin hast. Vielleicht ist ja noch was frei für mich.
Die spessart-challenge ist definitiv nix für mich. Ich habs nicht so eilig. Lieber mal so eine Strecke nachfahren wenn da keiner sonst unterwegs ist.

@alle - dann wollen wir mal sehen was morgen so geht. Ich denke immer noch dran am Sonntag ne große 90er-Runde zu drehen. Bin aber noch nicht mit dem Familienrat durch.

Schönen Abend noch
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (14. August 2006)

Weia, jetzt komme ich auch schon beim lesen nicht mehr nach. fühl mich wie am letzten dienstag im wald: alle sausen vorbei  



			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Fohns-Oli: gratuliere zum "ersten Mal"


na, musste ja auch alt genug werden dafür.... 



			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Fohns-Oli: wie schauts bei dir aus?


gut siehts aus!! war ein guter vorschlag von JSchmitt und Google, besser den spessart-challenge für den anfang zu fahren. termin ist schon notiert. aber die strecke scheint wohl noch nicht festzustehen. oder hat jemand andere infos.... 



			
				Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind die Starttermine der Touren unter der Woche definitiv zu früh für mich. Was zählt, sind also die sonntäglichen Vormittagsrunden.


so lanngsam wirds schon um 20.45 uhr düster und düsterer. werde mal mit bike69 besprechen, ob wir Dich am donnerstag irgendwie gegen 18.30 uhr einbinden oder auflesen können.

gutnacht,
fohns.


----------



## Google (15. August 2006)

Hallo allerseits  

Es gibt nächste Woche

*Winterklamotten beim Aldi*

Ich kann die Kleidung allen empfehlen, die günstig was für den Winter suchen , insbesonder dann wenn man sich erstmalig einkleiden muß  Woanders geht das schwer ins Geld und reisst tiefe Löcher im Portemonaie  

Ich fahre damit seit 3 Winter, mir reichts. Natürlich gibt es bessere Kleidung aber teils nur zu Wahnsinnspreisen. Bis -5 C ° fahr ich damit noch 2 Stunden in der Kälte, um die 0 °C ohne Zeitbegrenzung.

Achtung: Von den Hosen gleich 2 Größen zum Anprobieren kaufen. Die fallen sehr unterschiedlich aus. Aber ansonsten sindse winddicht  Die Handschuhe waren in den letzten 2 Jahren nur für die Übergangszeit tauglich. Über der Radlerjacke trage ich im Winter meist noch die dünne Laufjacke, ebenso vom Aldi (kommt noch) als Windjacke. Das hält erst mal warm genug. Wenns unter 5 C° geht, hol ich allerdings meine Tchibowinterlaufjacke raus (gibts auch noch)

Ich wünsch schon mal frohes Kaufen.

Bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## Staanemer (15. August 2006)

Uihh, dazu weiss ich auch was:

Finger weg von den ALDI Unterhemden.
Sie suggerieren Winddichtigkeit, stimmt aber nicht, sind vorne bloss doppellagig.
Sie liegen nicht am KÃ¶rper an, kÃ¶nnen daher keine Schweiss aufnehmen und transportieren. Bei normalen Temparatur schwitzt man sich tot, im Winter wirds schnell schweinekalt.
Hab hier 2x Kurzarm und 2x Langarm, wers probieren will kannse gerne unter 5,99 â¬ bei der nÃ¤chsten Tour mitgebracht bekommen, GrÃ¶Ãe ist L.

Die anderen Angebot sind fÃ¼r das Geld spitze.

Gruss

Thomas

PS:

So, auf gehts:  
2:40 Minuten Video zum Download. Aufgenommen mit DCR-PC6/8 und Pacelog BC2155.

Den Link unten benutzen, als Gast einloggen, entsprechendes File anklicken und unter Datei download anwÃ¤hlen:

https://mc.1und1.de/mc/4zXtXBt7DS3dHokjQtvLEx6vwHwRJM

KWT2006DIVX: DIVX, 320x240, Progressiv, ca. 16 MB
KWT2006DIVXHQ: DIVX,  640x480, Interlaced, ca. 42 MB
KWT2006.mp4 : MPEG-4, 640x480, Progressiv, ca. 42 MB
KWT2006DVDI: MPEG-2, 720x576, Interlaced, ca. 123 MB

MÃ¼sste fÃ¼r jeden eine passende GrÃ¶Ãe dabei sein.


----------



## der-silberfisch (15. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

das war ja heute wieder eine nette Gruppe.   Sehr gefreut hat mich ein weiterer Neuzugang. Die Strecke war auch wieder mal schön kombiniert.

Das nächste mal habe ich dann auch Licht dabei. Dann können wir fahren bis zum Sonnenaufgang  

Ich hab mir für Sonntag frei genommen und werde mal eine etwas größere Runde fahren. Einen Termin habe ich eben eingetragen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich das nicht allein fahren müsste.

Hier gehts zum Termin

Gruß Robert


----------



## Dill (15. August 2006)

@föhns
vielen Dank für die interessante und schöne Tour.
Ab jetzt wird gegen den Berg gekämpft,dann muss ich nicht mehr vor ihm kapitulieren.
das sind wir gefahren bevor ich abrechen musste.
*SHOOTERS HAHNEKAMM-ANFAHRT 43,5km*




@google 
schön dich mal persönlich kennengelernt zu haben.
Danke für den Aldi Tip ich hab noch kein ordentliches Trikot und die sind schön günstig.
@Kulminator
dein Rotwild sieht sowas von klasse aus.

Grüße
Dill


----------



## JSchmitt (16. August 2006)

@fohns die Strecke hat die letzten Jahre immer etwas anders ausgesehen. Das letzte Jahr war ich nicht dort. Jedoch hat sie immer aus ca. 3-4 den gleichen Anstiegen bestanden. Ich lade mal eine Grafik aus dem HRMProfil hoch und die entsprechende HAC *.tur Datei. (Dies ist die TXT Datei zuvor in TUR umbenennen.).

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (16. August 2006)

Hallo,

@JSchmitt: danke Jochen. das schaue ich mir mal genauer an. beim nächsten treff (sonntag?) können wir uns mal austauschen.

@Dill: war doch ok, abbruch ist anders!!

an alle anderen Main-Spacken (bei anfrage liefert Google die definition dessen  ):
Dill hat den vorschlag gemacht, am donnerstag eine GA-tour mit leichtem berg (barbarossaquelle) zu fahren. ist ein guter vorschlag, finde ich (für die herzfrequenzfetischisten unter Euch: wäre dann eine "GA 1/2-tour"  ).

ich werde die tour mal überlegen, aber wahrscheinlich erst morgen einstellen können. treffpunkt und ziel wird Shooters in steinheim sein, so gegen 18.00 uhr, dauer etwa 2,5 h. unterwegs besteht grundsätzlich die möglichkeit, an anderen treffs einzusteigen. 
interessenten?? 

viele grüße an alle,
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. August 2006)

Da hätte ich eine Idee für eine geschmeidige Runde.

Shooters - Neuwirtshaus - Forstamt Wolfgang - Sportplatz Rodenbach - Rodenbacher Kinzigsteg - Kinzigsee L'selbold - Segelflugplatz L'selbold - Hasselroth - kurzer Anstieg  Ri. Buchberg (Lichtbad) - Oberrodenbach - Rodenbacher Wingerte - Steinbruch Rodenbach - Sportplatz Rodenbach - Forstamt Wolfgang - Neuwirtshaus - Shooters

Die Runde ab/an Rodenbach dürfte ca. 25 km sein, weitestgehend flach, leichte Erhebung am Ende um den Kreislauf n Schwung zu bringen. Von der geplanten Dauer könnte es passen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (16. August 2006)

@der-silberfisch:
Das hört sich gut an. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei!
Ich hätte auch gestern an der Tour teilgenommen, aber die Termine im Büro sind doch nicht so genau absehbar...


----------



## fohns (16. August 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Shooters - Neuwirtshaus - Forstamt Wolfgang - Sportplatz Rodenbach - Rodenbacher Kinzigsteg - Kinzigsee L'selbold - Segelflugplatz L'selbold - Hasselroth - kurzer Anstieg  Ri. Buchberg (Lichtbad) - Oberrodenbach - Rodenbacher Wingerte - Steinbruch Rodenbach - Sportplatz Rodenbach - Forstamt Wolfgang - Neuwirtshaus - Shooters.



hört sich superklasse an, passt doch von allem.
dann gib doch bitte die tour in LastMinuteBiking ein, Bruder Jörn.
mit abfahrtzeiten usw. (ab 18.00 uhr könnte meines wissens nach auch bike69 oder auch später auf B8 bzw. neuwirtshaus dazustoßen).

also: bis mosche, bin heute nicht mehr online.

viele grüße,
fohns (der alsbald hier öffentlich macht, woher der name kommt und warum er fohns geschrieben wird  )


----------



## Google (16. August 2006)

Hallo allerseits  

Ich finds toll, dass wir gestern sozusagen in 2 Gruppen gestartet sind und für jeden etwas im Angebot hatten  

Ich fand die gestrige Tour mit Silberfisch, Kulminator, und unserem Neuzugang Mtb Ede auch Klasse. Die Landschaft rund um den Fernblick und dem Weinberg bei Michelbach hat schon was für sich und wir hatten gestern einen tollenb Ausblick auf die Weite, die wir gestern abgefahren sind. Phänomnenal. Und die Trails waren auch ganz nett.

Zum Schluss machte sich dann bei mir aber doch die Diät bemerkbar, die Spritzigkeit war auf einmal weg...



			
				Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> @der-silberfisch:
> Das hört sich gut an. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei!


 Ja, das hört sich wirklich gut an. Aber 90 Km (sind dann für mich gute 100) und sicherlich auch einige HM sind mom zu viel für mich  Da quäl ich mich nur. Nächstes WE (26,27.08) bin ich auf Diätpause. Da geht wieder was  

@[email protected] Dann sei mir mal nicht böse wenn ich für den Sonntag auch nochmal was reinstelle...Aber so soll es hier ja auch sein: Angebote für die verschiedenen Leistungsklassen und Wünsche  

Weil mir die gestrige Tour so gut gefallen hat, habe ich mir wieder einen Abstecher zur Fernblickseite erlaubt  

*Fernblick/Barbarossa/Buchberg am Sonntag*

Morgen mach ich auch Grundlage, habe mich allerdings schon um 17:30 Uhr (voraussichtlich) mit anny in Offenbach am Mainparkplatz verabredet. Sie möchte auch ein bisschen mehr von unserer Truppe erfahren, bevor sich evtl zutraut mal mit ins Gelände einzusteigen. Ich beabsichtige am Mainradweg Richtung AB zu fahren. Vielleicht will ja jemand mit, bzw. kommen uns vielleicht später auch ein paar von Euch entgegen.

Also bis bald im Wald oder am Main  

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. August 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich superklasse an, passt doch von allem.
> dann gib doch bitte die tour in LastMinuteBiking ein, Bruder Jörn.
> mit abfahrtzeiten usw. (ab 18.00 uhr könnte meines wissens nach auch bike69 oder auch später auf B8 bzw. neuwirtshaus dazustoßen).
> 
> ...



Wenn mir jemand die technischen Forumsgeheimnisse erklärt, dann mache ich das gerne.

Bis es soweit ist, schlage ich folgendes vor:
Treffpunkt ist um 18.30 Uhr an der sicherlich bekannten Kreuzung Sportplatz/Schützenhaus (Waldrand) in Niederrodenbach. Evtl. bin ich erst kurz nach halb da. Einen anderen Treffpunkt ausser Rodenbach werde ich so früh nicht schaffen.


----------



## bike69 (16. August 2006)

Hallo und guten Abend Zusammen,

enlich auch mal jemand, der um Bruchköbel herum fährt  

@[email protected] Kenne die Strecken, welche hier gezeichnet sind, vielleicht können wir diese ja mal zusammen fahren    Da finden sich Torpedo64 und ich sofort wieder  Würde mich über ein Feedback von Dir freuen.

@Fohns & Bruder Jö[email protected] Bin Morgen bei der GA Tour dabei   Bitte stimmt euch ab, wie und wo wir fahren. Fohns, melde Dich doch Morgen bei mir, damit wir uns abstimmen können (Treffpunkt und so...).


Schönen Abend noch  

Gruss Bike69





			
				Dill schrieb:
			
		

> *Betreffs GA*
> Ich fahre als Standardstrecke öfters mal den Mainradweg allerdings in die andere Richtung.
> Aber so völlig ohne Hügel und Wald nur am Main rumzuckeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## fohns (17. August 2006)

Hallo,

@Google: sonntag ist ok. freue mich schon, so GA-gestärkt 
@BruderJörn und Bike69: ich schlage erstmal generell 17:50 uhr shooters vor, dort werde ich abfahren. 

GA 1/2-Tour heute abend:
!!ich habe die von BruderJörn vorgeschlagene tour nun ins LMB eingetragen und hoffe, alle sind einverstanden und die abfahrtzeiten stimmen!! 
BITTE EINTRAGEN!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. August 2006)

Perfekt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da und schon ist hier die Hölle los!! 
War das letzte We im Chiemgau unterwegs, ist schon ganz schön anstrengend wenn man 3st am Stück bergauf fahren muss! 

Habe diese Woche und am WE keine Zeit aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder da.

Gruß an alle
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (17. August 2006)

Hallo,

wollte nochmal auf die aktuellen angebote zusammenfassend hinweisen:
fahrtechnikkurs am samstag von Staanemer
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2994

GA 1/2-tour am heutigen donnerstag abend:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3011

Tour am sonntag mit Google:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3008.

Tour am sonntag mit Silberfisch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3004.

ich möchte alle nochmals dringend bitten, sich die teilnahme am samstagkurs von Staanemer zu überlegen. je mehr angemeldet sind, desto gut.

grüße an alle, 
und viel spaß bei den touren und beim kurs!
fohns.


----------



## Google (17. August 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wollte nochmal auf die aktuellen angebote zusammenfassend hinweisen:


----------



## Dill (17. August 2006)

@Fohns 
sorry ich hab deinen Namen falsch geschrieben aber das klang so vom Lautbild nach Föhn ,da hab ich mich verhaspelt.

Ich werde heute aber nicht bis zum Ende mitfahren sondern  in der Ecke Langenselbold aussteigen.

Ciao
Dill


----------



## Dill (18. August 2006)

@Bruder Jörn,Fohns,Bike69,[email protected]

Vielen Dank für die angenehme Tour. Ich hab eben probiert sie mit Google Earth nachzuvollziehen hab es aber leider nicht hinbekommen.

Wenn einer von euch Lust hat kann er da ja mal 10 min reininvestieren.

Bike 69 hat mir gesagt es seien rund 72 km gewesen.(incl geschätzter Heimweg zu mir)


Grüße
Dill


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. August 2006)

Was habt ihr denn noch gemacht? [grübel]

Die Runde ab/an Rodenbacher Sportplatz waren gerade mal 25 km.


----------



## bike69 (18. August 2006)

Guten Morgen,

nach der GA Toure gestern, habe ich auf dem Tacho 63 KM gehabt 
Freue mich schon auf den Sonntag mit Googel und dem Rest der Meute !!!!

Mal schauen, ob das Training unter der Woche geholfen hat.......

Gruss

Cersten


----------



## BlackTrek (18. August 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind die Starttermine der Touren unter der Woche definitiv zu früh für mich. Was zählt, sind also die sonntäglichen Vormittagsrunden.


Mir ist das auch eine ganze Ecke zu früh. Und da gibt´s ja auch noch mehr Leute, gell Erdi? 

Wir können ja an einem anderen Tag noch einen LateNite-Ride machen, so ab 19:30 oder so, wenn sich ein paar Leute finden?


----------



## Google (18. August 2006)

Hi Sonja

wieder zurück von der Auslandsreise ?  

Ja, ja, die Nightrides......Wenn sich genug für 19:30 finden (Staanemer hat auch schon so einen Wunsch geäussert) werd ich mir mal überlegen, ob ich auch mitfahre  Ich mach halt schon um 5:00 Uhr früh raus, da fällt so spätes Biking schwer..Aber ab und an lässt sich sowas einrichten  

Schön das Du beim Fahrtechniktermin dabei bist. Kannst den Jungs mal was beibringen   

Übrigens glaub ich, ich hoffe Du hast Lust drauf, dass Deine trailige "echte Tour rund um Hanau momentan sehr gut ankommen würde  Vielleicht hast Du ja mal in Kürze Zeit und kannst Sie mal wieder anbieten. Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei  

@[email protected] Für Sonntag sind wir ja schon mal zu Fünft  

Unser "Silberpfeil" und Torpedo  brauchen am Sonntag die härtere Variante  

Bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## BlackTrek (18. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sonja
> wieder zurück von der Auslandsreise ?


Ja, gestern gelandet und noch etwas jetlagged.  Nach mehreren Wochen Nichtfahren und dafür viel Ami-Futter bin ich extrem unfit. Ich glaub meine Rund-um-Hanau-Tour wär mir momentan selber zu viel  .

Aber ich mach bald wieder eine, versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist das auch eine ganze Ecke zu früh. Und da gibt´s ja auch noch mehr Leute, gell Erdi?
> 
> Wir können ja an einem anderen Tag noch einen LateNite-Ride machen, so ab 19:30 oder so, wenn sich ein paar Leute finden?



Wer hatt nach mir gerufen  

Ja, ja alles viel zu früh hier immer, da kann ich Dir nicht widersprechen  

Vllt schaffe ich's während meines baldigen Urlaubs mal teilzunehmen, aber da steht erstmal Renovierung an. Mein Raven braucht erstmal seinen Platz  

Und überhaupt was heist hier "wochenlang Amiland"


----------



## bike69 (19. August 2006)

Hallo und guten Abend,

leider kann ich Morgen an der Tour vom Googel nicht teilnehmen  
Habe mir einen steifen Nacken zugezogen  
Hoffe die Tage wieder OK zu sein und wünsche euch Morgen viel Spass und viele gute Trails.   Googel wird es schon richten  

Bis die Tage im Wald

Cersten


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2006)

Ohhhh Cersten.... das ist aber Schade...      - du siehst die Anteilnahme der heutigen 5 Teilnehmer...

Wünsch dir gute Besserung .. 

Gruß Roman

Bin übrigens heute schon wieder mit Schutzblechen unterwegs....


----------



## JSchmitt (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich war heute morgen um 6:45 Uhr auch schon im Wald. Ich habe versucht den X11er von letzter Woche (in etwas abgewandelter Form) in meine "Rund um den Hahnenkamm" Tour einzubauen. Ich war soetwas von unfit heute. Ich wünsche allen anderen heute bessere Beine und Schutzbleche bzw. Grip ;-). 

Bis bald
Jochen


----------



## BlackTrek (20. August 2006)

bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir einen steifen Nacken zugezogen


Ach, je! Auch von mir gute Besserung.

Ich wollte mich auch nochmal für die gute Fahrtechnikübung gestern bei Staanemer bedanken. Gut gemacht!  

Und ich freue mich darauf mit den Teilnehmern von gestern bald wieder eine Tour zu fahren!

Ach, ja, nochmal zu dem steifen Nacken: Bei dem Fahrtechnikkurs, an dem ich mal teilgenommen hab, hat man vorher immer ein paar Dehnübungen gemacht. Vielleicht sollten wir das in die nächste "Stunde" mit einbauen?


----------



## der-silberfisch (20. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

na, alle wieder gesund und munter von der Sonntagsrunde zurück?  

Meine Runde mit torpedo64 hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt. Bis auf ein paar Tropfen bei Wiesen wars trocken und zum Teil sonnig.
Ab der Parkbucht sind wir zusammen dann 80 km mit 921 Höhenmetern in knapp über 4 Stunden gefahren. Vielleicht fahren beim nächsten mal noch in paar Leute mehr mit.  

Gibt es am Dienstag vielleicht wieder eine Runde?   Gerne auch später als sonst weil ich mittlerweile wieder Licht am Bike hab.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## in adversum (20. August 2006)

hallo ich güße euch 
bin meit ein paar von euch mal mit gefahren ich bin der mit dem fuision freakwenn mal vielleicht eine größere truppe von und mit euchfahren solllte sagt mal bescheit

ps. ich habe hier einen fizik aliante liegen wenn jemand interesse hat er sucht einen neuen besitzer der ist neu schreibt mich einfach mal an

freundlichen gruß


----------



## fohns (20. August 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ab der Parkbucht sind wir zusammen dann 80 km mit 921 Höhenmetern in knapp über 4 Stunden gefahren. t



da seid Ihr aber ganz schön flott unterwegs gewesen......
die Google-truppe ist gut und gesund wieder zurück zu den treffpunkten gegkommen. bis auf den reifendefekt kurz vor schluss.....
bei uns waren es (zumindest bei mir hier in HU) 84 km, die höhenmeter waren wohl auch ein paar mehr. allerdings haben wir dafür über 5 stunden gebraucht  

frage mal höflichst an, ob wir die GA 1/2 am mittwoch machen könnten? wie siehts aus bei Euch?
@BlackTrek: kannst ja mal überlegen, ob das etwas für Dich wäre. ist ne lockere runde um 40 km, sehr entspannend.

@Staanemer: klasse kurs letzten samstag von Dir!! je nach zeit wäre ich gerne wieder dabei.

das wichtigste zum schluss: Cersten, Dir gute besserung!! hast heute gefehlt  

grüße, 
fohns.


----------



## Google (20. August 2006)

@[email protected] Schade das Du nich dabei warst. War ne geile Tour  Das mit dem steifen Hals ist schon doof....Das aber auch immer die falschen  Körperteile betroffen sind 

@[email protected] Vielleicht wirste Krank. Also wir waren heute recht fir durch die Botanik gedüst  Trotz 6 KG !! Gewichtsverlust in 2 Wochen !!  bin ich gut durchgekommen und hatt sogar noch das Gefühl, daß schon das "Biotuning" angeschlagen hat  

@Fahrtechnikkurs am [email protected] Ich dacht schon ich hör hier gar nix mehr wie es war.

@[email protected] Öööhhmm.....Ich hatte 84 Km auffem Tacho und 1000 Hm sind wir gefahren.....Allerdings in knapp 5:00 Stunden. Das sind die Unterschiede  

@in [email protected] Fahr ruhig mal wieder mit. Uns fehlt ein "Jumper" wie Du es bist in der Gruppe  


Mir hat die heutige Tour jedenfalls wieder so gut gefallen, dass ich sie bestimmt bald wiederholen werde. Ich bin selbst immer wieder überrascht wieviel Trails man in ner Tour einbauen kann und wieviele wir hier eigentlich haben. Ab und an sind die Räder ja mit uns durch gegangen  Und das Naturfreundehaus war auch wieder gut  Ein Weizenbier alkoholfrei, eine Tasse Kaffee und ein Riesenaprikosenstreusel für 4 Euronen  

Dienstag ne Tour ?? NA KLAR  

*BaBu am Dienstag*

Wir fahren wie wir Lust haben.

Bilder der heutigen Tour kommen nach. Und über Bad Orb "Spessartchallenge" werden wir uns auch noch unterhalten müssen.


Ach So...Am kommenden Sonntag wird mich der ehrenwerte KULMINATOR  als GUIDE vertreten. Ich werd dort wohl meinen Renner bewegen und bin nur bei Euch dabei wen die Rennertour ausfällt.

Grüße und bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2006)

Moin Miteinander,
habe mir eben erst mal vernünftige Reifen bestellt und hoffe, euch künftig diesbezüglich keine Schmach mehr zu bereiten... Bis die neuen da sind, muss ich die alten nochmal zusammenflicken... 

Es waren heute 939 Ciclo Höhenmeter - das sind erfahrungsgemäß über 1000 VDO Höhenmeter. War wieder eine saugeile Tour...  

Für nächste Woche plane ich voraussichtlich eine Hahnenkammtour  (Genieser wissen weshalb) mit Abstecher am Fernblick... Genaueres folgt noch - von den Startzeiten und dem Schwierigkeitsgrad alles wie gehabt und net so viel anders als bei unserem Google auch ....

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche....
Gruß
Roman


----------



## in adversum (20. August 2006)

wann wollt ihr den am diestag los fahren wäre event. interessiert


----------



## Google (20. August 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> (Genieser wissen weshalb)


Irgendwann mach ich ein Bild....

Nachtrag: @in [email protected] Klick mal auf den Link (blaue Schrift) Da steht alles.


----------



## JSchmitt (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

schade dass meine WE Zeiten so knapp sind. Man(n) wird neidisch wenn man liest was ihr für nette Touren fahrt!

@Kulminator: Falls Du schnell einen Ersatz für Deinen Michelin Reifen benötigst, ich habe noch einen leicht angefahrenen ehem. Vorderreifen im Keller (der Gussgrad ist schon weg ;-)). Den Hinterreifen würde ich Dir nicht mehr geben, damit hatte ich ca. 3-4 Platten. Den Vorderreifen kannst Du gerne gegen einen Blubberapfel oder ein Zielgetränk bei der Spessartchallenge bekommen ;-).

@Spessartchallenge-Interessierte: Ich habe mich heute gemeldet für MTB lang. Freue mich auf Mittäter ;-). Ihr schaftt das!!! Ihr macht mehr km als ich am WE und unter der Woche.

@Google: Ich denke und hoffe, es war die unchristliche Zeit und der fehlende Milchkaffee aus der Saeco .


Bis bald in der Gruppe!
Grüße
Jochen


----------



## bike69 (20. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ich das so lesen:
Mir hat die heutige Tour jedenfalls wieder so gut gefallen, dass ich sie bestimmt bald wiederholen werde. Ich bin selbst immer wieder überrascht wieviel Trails man in ner Tour einbauen kann und wieviele wir hier eigentlich haben. Ab und an sind die Räder ja mit uns durch gegangen  Und das Naturfreundehaus war auch wieder gut  Ein Weizenbier alkoholfrei, eine Tasse Kaffee und ein Riesenaprikosenstreusel für 4 Euronen  
dann weis ich, wass ich verpassst habe     
Freue mich für euch, dass es eine so tolle Tour war  

Werde versuchen am  Dienstag wieder dabei zu sein   Voltaren und Wärme tun hoffentlich bis dahin den Rest  

@Black Trek, Google, Frohn & [email protected] Danke für die guten Wünsche   haben schon geholfen  

@[email protected] Herzlichen Glückwunsch als Guide  für den SO   Bin dabei  

@[email protected] Wie Du kommst ohne uns aus ?


----------



## BlackTrek (20. August 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> @BlackTrek: kannst ja mal überlegen, ob das etwas für Dich wäre. ist ne lockere runde um 40 km, sehr entspannend.



Ist das dann das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3020?

Das wär vielleicht sogar möglich und ganz lustig, denn ich bin den Tag über auf einer Tagung in Dreieich und würde dann am Abend einfach vom Business Dress in Biker mutieren  . Aber es kann auch sein, dass man abends noch zusammen was Essen geht, dann geht´s halt nicht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

zuerst einmal Danke an Google der uns am Sonntag eine super Tour präsentiert hat. Dank auch an alle Mitfahrer die es einem als Neuling sehr leicht machen und mich sehr nett aufgenommen haben. Bin jetzt zweimal mitgefahren und kann jedem Interessenten nur empfehlen sich einer Google Tour anzuschließen, denn der Mann kennt sich aus. 
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour spätestens am Sonntag mit Kulminator
Für Dienstag wird es eng wegen der Arbeit aber ich versuchs.

Gruß Mtb Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (21. August 2006)

Boaa Goggle ist ja eis Star geworden  


viele Grüsse bis bald im .....


----------



## Google (21. August 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> zuerst einmal Danke an Google der uns am Sonntag eine super Tour präsentiert hat. Dank auch an alle Mitfahrer die es einem als Neuling sehr leicht machen und mich sehr nett aufgenommen haben. Bin jetzt zweimal mitgefahren und kann jedem Interessenten nur empfehlen sich einer Google Tour anzuschließen, denn der Mann kennt sich aus.
> Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour spätestens am Sonntag mit Kulminator
> ...


 Danke, Danke  Das Du mal was schreibst...  Man sieht sich  

@[email protected] Die Leute hier sind total motiviert, ehrgeizig und locker drauf. Das mit biken kombiniert, muß einfach gut sein  

@bike [email protected] Ich muß mal meinen Renner bewegen und mich vom "Schleifer vom Binselberg" richtig quälen lassen. Wenn das Wetter am WE gut ist, fahr ich mit Erdi01 und Andreas einen OdenwaldX . Die beiden sind auch im Frühjahr in Malle dabei.   

Mittlerweile fahren hier ja schon so viele mit, dass keiner alleine fahren muß  

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Google (21. August 2006)

Hallo

Grüße an alle bereits im Thread Angekommenen und Grüße an alle neuen Mitleser  Es ist an der Zeit mal wieder zu informieren um was es eigentlich in diesem Thread gehen soll. Es sind alle dazu eingeladen  

Eingangspost dieses Threads:

*Hallo

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart. 

Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking macht. 

Der Treffpunkt, Starttage- und Zeit müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein, Hauptsache es tut sich hier was. Denkbar ist es, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt, daß man sich auf halber Strecke trifft und dann was gemeinsames fährt. Es können sich alle, die in einem Umkreis von circa 45 Radminuten +/- 15 wohnen angesprochen fühlen. Natürlich auch jene die längere Zeiten in Kauf nehmen oder gar das Auto zum Treffpunkt bewegen wollen. Ich denke da ist einiges an Touren möglich  

So, da bin ich mal gespannt wie viele vom Forum aus der Hanauer Umgegend hier rumfleuchen. Ich werde wohl einen langen Atem haben müssen   


Grüße Google*


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile fahren hier ja schon so viele mit, dass keiner alleine fahren muß
> 
> Grüße
> Frank



Ja ja,
hier erst alle verrückt machen und dann Renner fahren! 

So diese Woche habe ich wieder Zeit für ein paar Touren!
Habe mich für morgen eingetragen, ich will doch hoffen das wir ein paar Leute zusammen bekommen. 
Ich versuche auch dieses mal an die richtigen Schuhe zu denken. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. August 2006)

Wenn ich Licht hätte, wäre ich morgen auch dabei. Aber es wird im Wald ja schon um 19:30 Uhr dunkel und da sieht man nix mehr, ohne Licht. Warum fahrt ihr nicht eine halbe Stunde früher?

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## Kulminator (21. August 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Licht hätte, wäre ich morgen auch dabei. Aber es wird im Wald ja schon um 19:30 Uhr dunkel und da sieht man nix mehr, ohne Licht. Warum fahrt ihr nicht eine halbe Stunde früher?
> 
> Gruss,
> Torpedo


Hi Torpedo64, schon mal was von Radsportgeschäften gehört? Dort gibt es - gegen Bares natürlich - Beleuchtung fürs Fahrrad...  
Gruß Roman


----------



## Kulminator (21. August 2006)

@Jochen 





> ich habe noch einen leicht angefahrenen ehem. Vorderreifen im Keller (der Gussgrad ist schon weg ;-))


Was für Michis hast du denn? Ich habe die XCR Dry montiert. Wenn du was Passendes hast, habe ich durchaus Interesse... 

@ Google: 





> Irgendwann mach ich ein Bild....


Bitte in hoher Auflösung... für uns Genieser.... 

@ Jochen, Frank, Oli, Cersten etc: habe heute nochmal die Seiten der Spessartchallenge gecheckt: dort steht, daß die Strecke mit einigen neuen Teilbereichen überarbeitet wird. Eine Angabe bezüglich der Höhenmeter konnte ich nicht finden. Die kurze ist auf jeden Fall drin - bei der Langen würde mich schon interessieren, was da auf mich zukommt? Ich warte noch ein paar Tage mit der Anmeldung.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Google (21. August 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fahrt ihr nicht eine halbe Stunde früher?


Die meisten können eher noch später  Es ist wirklich das Beste sich ne gescheite Lichtanlage zu kaufen. Ich hab seit 3 Jahren gutes Licht und seit dem keinen Stress wegen der Dämmerung  

@[email protected] Na ja...die Hosen sind diesmal soooo schlecht geschnitten, das gar nix geht. Schade  

@[email protected] Wollen wir jetzt eigentlich die Challenge gemeinsam fahren und gemeinsam beenden oder soll jeder für sich fahren ? Mir ist alles recht  

@bike [email protected] Ich hoffe Du fährst dort die kleine Runde mit. Dann fährt fohns bestimmt auch


----------



## Staanemer (21. August 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

endlich finde ich mal wieder Zeit zum schreiben.

Fahrtechnik:

Tja, was soll ich sagen: ich fands toll den Fortschritt der Mitfahrer zu sehen und hoffe, Ihr habt alle was gelernt. Statt drei kamen sogar vier Teilnehmer und es war wohl lustig anzuschauen, wie alle an einer Bordsteinkante gleichzeitig "tanzten".
Ein steifer Nacken ist nicht gut, also wird das Nächste mal gedehnt, allerdings dehnt man nach dem Sport um die durch die Belastung verkürzten Muskeln zu strecken.
Und eventuell ist das nächste mal die Übungstreppe frei.
Das nächste mal ohne Clickies!!!

Gestern...

...war ich nicht dabei wegen chronischem dicken Kopp von Samstag.
Habe wenigsten gestern Abend eine kleine Hahnenkammrunde gedreht.

Morgen...

bin ich dabei, wenn der Muskelkater vom heutigen Krafttraining und ein früher Feierabend es zulässt.

Donnerstag...

schlage ich mal eine Nachtfahrt vor, für alle denen die 17.30 Uhr Touren zu früh sind. Da es für einige doch ungewohnt ist würde ich sagen:

Abfahrt um 19:30 Uhr, ca. 45 km, Schnitt ca. 16 km/h, Hahnenkamm über Glöckle. Ca. ab Mitte Aufstieg Hahnenkamm wirds dunkel. Der Lichanteil der Strecke beträgt moderate 1,25 Stunden.
Zu Leihstellung biete ich ein 4 Watt Lampe mit 10 Watt Fernlicht, und ein 6 Watt Single-Lamp, Akku wahlweise im Flaschenhalter oder Rahmendreieck am Steuerrohr.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (21. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn nun schon alle über einen Marathon reden  , dann hätte ich noch einen weiteren Vorschlag, den " Odenwald Bike-Marathon"  
Termin ist der 17.09.06. Infos unter www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de  

Dann habe wir noch genug Zeit zum Training und es wäre ein netter Sommerabschluss   Was ist euere Meinung ?? Mittelstrecke 58 KM und 1600 HM, da glühen die Beine )))
Fahre hinter Google und Kulninator her, Windschatten    die ersten 10 km um dann auf die Kurzstecke zu gehen  

Freue mich schon auf den Sonntag, mal schauen was der neue Scout sich so überlegt hat


----------



## bike69 (21. August 2006)

Uppps und Sorry, habe Dich verkehrt geschrieben Kulminator    
Das lag wohl am Starkbier


----------



## Kulminator (21. August 2006)

Es ist vollbracht...    Ihr könnt und dürft euch nun für Sonntag anmelden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3036

Gruß Roman


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. August 2006)

Morsche zusammen,

hier ist ja die Hölle los, man kann sich ja vor Touren gar nicht mehr retten.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## JSchmitt (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

wg. der Spessartchallenge ... ja genaues bzgl. hm weiß man nicht. Die Jahre zuvor waren es auf der 60km Strecke ca. 1500-1600hm.

@Kulminator: Ja ich habe einen XCR Dry, es ist zumindest das gleiche Profil Deiner Reifen. Ob es die aktuelle Mischung (dualcompound) ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich schicke Dir eine PN mit meiner Mobilnummer für weitere Fragen.

@Alle
Bis bald im Wald 
Jochen


----------



## Ippie (22. August 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wg. der Spessartchallenge ... ja genaues bzgl. hm weiß man nicht. Die Jahre zuvor waren es auf der 60km Strecke ca. 1500-1600hm.
> 
> ...



Morsch 'n zusammen,

in den letzten Jahren gab es bei der Spessartchallenge 2 Strecken:

1. mit 55 km und 1250 Hm
2. mit 35 km und   950 Hm

Die Strecke läuft größtenteils parallel und wird auch gleichzeitig gestartet. Bei der langen Version wir noch der "Horst" angehängt. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (22. August 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> in den letzten Jahren gab es bei der Spessartchallenge 2 Strecken:
> 
> ...


Biste denn dieses Jahr am Start? Ich bin ja noch am grübeln, ob ich mir nicht mal die 'Gesamtdröhnung' geben soll. (Dann aber nur kurz. 10km am Stück schaffe ich ohne Bike sicher nicht!  )
Wer macht denn mal nen Guide für eine Streckenbesichtigung? Wir sind da zwar schonmal gefahren, aber die Strecke ist bei mir nurnoch sehr nebulös im Kopf verankert. Ich erinnere mich eigentlich nurnoch an viel Regen, Schlamm und am Ende knapp 100km auf dem Tacho.  Das kann man gerne nochmal wiederholen.  
Gruß, Michael


----------



## Ippie (22. August 2006)

@[email protected] Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mitfahre. Ich habe dieses Jahr irgendwie keine Lust auf Quälerei.

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir die 10 km und die 55 km reingezogen. Den Berglauf (7,6 km) hatte ich dann wegen erheblichen Schwierigkeiten abgesagt. Und der ist richtig knackig! Nix für schlaffe Waden! Ich hätte auf die kurze Distanz gehen sollen. Aber schon toll so eine Kombination mit laufen und mountainbiken. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## fohns (22. August 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das dann das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3020?



nee, ist anders:
ganz *wichtige info* für stille mitleser und querleser und quereinsteiger:
grundsätzlich fährt und führt Google (trailsuchmeister und chefplaner dieses freds) touren sonntags, dienstags und auch donnerstags (meistens zumindest, nichtwahr? ausnahmen kommen ja mal vor...). andere mitfahrer haben mittlerweile auch schon touren eingestellt. die touren umfassen in etwa um 60-80 km und um/bis/manchmal über 1000 hm. 

es hat sich aus unterschiedlichen gründen (Bike69 klärt gerne auf) eine wechselnde untergruppe gebildet, die nicht die ausgedehnten touren innerhalb der woche, sondern leichtere GA- bzw. GA1/2-strecken fahren wollen. hier gibt es niemand, der dies regelhaft plant, die touren werden spontan hier ausgeheckt und ins last-minute-biking eingestellt (siehe oben rechts auf der seite)
Google hat diese untergruppe einmal "main-spacken" getauft, weil die truppe manchmal GA-flach am main entlang gegondelt war. und das auch noch mit biergartenpause - unglaublicher skandal!!  
lezte woche gab es aber auch eine GA1/2-strecke von BruderJörn, die auch relax zu fahren war, aber ein paar hügel mitgenommen hatte. 
die sonntagstouren werden eigentlich gemeinsam geplant, GAs gibt es nicht.

somit könnte man unterscheiden zwischen den *touren* innerhalb der woche und sonntags (meistens von Master Google) sowie den *main-spacken-fahrten* innerhalb der woche. wobei wir hier immer noch auf Googles definition warten, was das überhaupt bedeuten soll  
egal, hört sich irgendwie passend an.

sondernummern, wie zB der weltklassetechnikkurs vom Staanemer, nachtfahrten o.ä. werden eigentlich auch im fred ausgeheckt und gepostet.


pamphlet ende und grüße an alle, antworten wegen marathone, licht- und schattentouren irgendwann,
fohns.


----------



## Google (22. August 2006)

Tach allerseits  

Ein seehr guter "Mainspacken"-Beitrag   Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen  

@[email protected] Schon soo viele angemeldet, dass ich gerade neidisch werden könnte. Zumal ich so auch noch net gefahren bin  

@bike [email protected] Die Spessartchallenge, bzw. der Mountainbikelauf ist doch am gleichen Tag wie der Odenwaldbikemarathon ?  Schluss aus ! Wir haben uns am vergangenen Sonntag eh für Bad Orb entschieden   

@Spac...öhem [email protected] 1250 Hm schaffst Du aber auch  

Bis bald im Wald, bis nacher

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Schon soo viele angemeldet, dass ich gerade neidisch werden könnte. Zumal ich so auch noch net gefahren bin
> Frank



@[email protected]

Was ist mit dir am WE, fährst du die Tour mit? 
Oder hast du keine Kraft mehr wegen deiner Diät 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## fohns (22. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Spac...öhem fohns



böööser Google.............. 
 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> 1250 Hm schaffst Du aber auch



bis dahin sind aber noch etliche main-spacken-strecken zu fahren. fährste mit?  
ich fahre beim spessartchallenge mit. 
kleine runde, versteht sich.
wer ist denn nun eigentlich mit dabei???  



			
				mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht denn mal nen Guide für eine Streckenbesichtigung?



das ist doch mal ne gute idee!! wer wäre so frei und willig??

@Staanemer: 
diesen donnerstag ist bei mir eher schlecht, wollte eher ne kurze und vor allem flache runde drehen. vielleicht ein andermal (übernächsten donnerstag?). die idee ist grundsätzlich sehr interessant. 
bin auch gerade dabei, mir die erleuchtung zu kaufen.

@Kulminator
=Fulminatour?

grüße,
fohns.


----------



## Google (22. August 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hast du keine Kraft mehr wegen deiner Diät


In der Tat ! Gut das Du dabei bist und mich die Birkenhainer hochziehst. Runter gehts dann bei mir ohne Hilfe wieder ganz gut


----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Schon soo viele angemeldet, dass ich gerade neidisch werden könnte. Zumal ich so auch noch net gefahren bin



Tja, must halt nur ne Pause am Hahnenkamm einplanen uns schon kannste dich vor Anmeldungen nicht mehr retten  

@ All: Spessartchallenge mit 1250 hm und 55 km halte ich für fahrbar. In der Gruppe wäre es motivationstechnisch vielleicht gar net so schlecht. Also mit Jochen und Frank sind wir schon 3 für die große Runde. Und 2 (Bike 69 und Fohns) für die kleine Runde? 

@ rocky_mountain: schön, daß du mal wieder dabei bist. Wie schauts bei dir aus mit Bad Orb?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. August 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> @ All: Spessartchallenge mit 1250 hm und 55 km halte ich für fahrbar. In der Gruppe wäre es motivationstechnisch vielleicht gar net so schlecht. Also mit Jochen und Frank sind wir schon 3 für die große Runde. Und 2 (Bike 69 und Fohns) für die kleine Runde?
> 
> @ rocky_mountain: schön, daß du mal wieder dabei bist. Wie schauts bei dir aus mit Bad Orb?
> 
> ...



@[email protected]
Kann ich jetzt noch nein sagen? 
Wann ist Die Challenge?
Ich bin September 1 Woche im Urlaub und 1 Woche gesch. unterwegs?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Kann ich jetzt noch nein sagen?
> Wann ist Die Challenge?
> Ich bin September 1 Woche im Urlaub und 1 Woche gesch. unterwegs?
> ...



Hi Christoph, klar kannst du nein sagen -  der Google kann ja auch Sonntags Rennradfahren ...   
Die Challenge ist vom 15 - 17 Spetember. Details hier:   http://www.spessartchallenge.de

Gruß Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (22. August 2006)

Hallo Googel,

so, nun habe auch ich es verstanden, das Ihr euch entschieden habt!
Von Vorteil ist nur, wenn man am Sonntag dabei war    Wusste nicht, dass Vorschläge nicht erwünscht sind.  

Wenn alle es entschieden haben, dann ist ja alles kalr  

@bike [email protected] Die Spessartchallenge, bzw. der Mountainbikelauf ist doch am gleichen Tag wie der Odenwaldbikemarathon ?  Schluss aus ! Wir haben uns am vergangenen Sonntag eh für Bad Orb entschieden


----------



## bike69 (22. August 2006)

Hallo Fohns,

finde die Idee vom Kulminator gar nicht so schlecht, wenn wir die kleine Runde  drehen würden, oder willst Du lieber die Grose fahren?

Was ist am Do. mit einer GA fahrt, habt Ihr schon etwas geplant ???

Gruss

Cersten



			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, must halt nur ne Pause am Hahnenkamm einplanen uns schon kannste dich vor Anmeldungen nicht mehr retten
> 
> @ All: Spessartchallenge mit 1250 hm und 55 km halte ich für fahrbar. In der Gruppe wäre es motivationstechnisch vielleicht gar net so schlecht. Also mit Jochen und Frank sind wir schon 3 für die große Runde. Und 2 (Bike 69 und Fohns) für die kleine Runde?
> 
> ...


----------



## Staanemer (22. August 2006)

Punktlandung!!!

Da haben wir ja heute Abende mächtig Glück habt.
Gerade die Dusche angeschmissen und über das laute Geräusch gewundert und siehe da es regnet Wassereimer ohne Eimer.

Die Donnerstag Nachfahrt ist gestrichen, da die Rumheizerei gerade etwas überhand nimmt. Ich finde es zwar toll, aber abundzu muss man es auch mal ruhig angehen.

GA-Tour alla fohns-Vorschlag ist angesagt oder extrem Mainspackening oder...
Jedenfalls Rennrad, ausser es ist mir zu windig, dann gehts ab in den Wald.
Puls unter 150, wenig bergauf.
Möge also ein Anderer eine GA-Tour nach seinen Wünschen eintragen, dann werden wir sehen.

Thomas


----------



## der-silberfisch (22. August 2006)

Yeeeep. Da haben wir echt Glück gehabt. Wenn wir noch Googels Rücklicht gesucht hätten wäre das anders ausgegangen  

War ne schöne Runde. Leider hab ich mich zu wenig auf die Strecke konzentriert, als daß ich das solo noch finden würde  

Die Testfahrt auf den Votec war fein. Ist für mich immer nett mal was anderes zu fahren. Aber mein Raid würde ich trotzdem nie hergeben.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Staanemer (22. August 2006)

Kann ich verstehen, der Raid Rahmen ist deutlich sennsibler als der Votec F7 Baujahr 99. Oder liegts doch an der Abstimmung?
Was war verbaut? Eine Pike, oder? Sensibel, aber für meine Geschmack zu schwammig und nicht steif genug. Ich bin es gewohnt aus Spurrillen einfach rauszufahren. Doppelbrücke halt.

Auf jeden Fall beeindruckend, mein nächstes Bike könnte ein Raid SL werden, mit Louise FR oder Hope Mini (obwohl die seit dieser Woche bei einem Bekannten ständig quietscht), dazu ne Doppelbrücke.
Aber noch steht keine Neuanschaffung an.
Und ich sehe Tuningpotential an meiner Gabel und muss wohl mal Herrn Steiner Kontaktieren.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## der-silberfisch (23. August 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:
			
		

> Was war verbaut? Eine Pike, oder? Sensibel, aber für meine Geschmack zu schwammig und nicht steif genug. Ich bin es gewohnt aus Spurrillen einfach rauszufahren. Doppelbrücke halt.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall beeindruckend, mein nächstes Bike könnte ein Raid SL werden, mit Louise FR oder Hope Mini (obwohl die seit dieser Woche bei einem Bekannten ständig quietscht), dazu ne Doppelbrücke.
> 
> Gruss Thomas



Es ist eine Black von Manitou. Klar, daß die gegen eine Doppelbrücke schwach aussieht.
Aber wenn man von einem Dawes kommt passt das schon  

Gruß Robert


----------



## Google (23. August 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:
			
		

> War ne schöne Runde. Leider hab ich mich zu wenig auf die Strecke konzentriert, als daß ich das solo noch finden würde


He, he  Muttu weiter mit Google fahren  

Ich fand die gestrige Tour einfach nur Kraaasss  Ganz so langsam waren wir ja nicht gerade unterwegs und ein paar neue Wege/Kombis fand ich für mich auch ganz abwechlungsreich. Und: Geile Gruppe gestern  

Nächste Woche stell ich was mit Geschwindigkeit "leicht" ein. 

@[email protected] Am Donnerstag starte ich schon gegen 16:45 Uhr weil mich meine Family spätestens um 20:15 zu Hause erwartet  Vielleicht klinke ich mich irgendwo ein wenns klappt und ich hier was lese.Drehe dann ggfls. einfach ab wenn es für mich Zeit wird...vielleicht schaffts rocky_mountain mit mir so früh zu starten.


Mir ist noch was eingefallen. @[email protected] Kauf Dir ne Funzel. Wir waren gestern sooo entspannt unterwegs, machten uns wegen der Dunkelheit null Gedanken und sind einfach nur gefahren. Um 20:30 Uhr haben wir dann unsere Funzeln angemacht und sind die Birkenhainer in der Dämmerung runtergefahren.

Licht wird bei den BaBu-Touren unter der Woche nun schon Pflicht. Es wird einfach schon zu schnell dunkel.


----------



## fohns (23. August 2006)

bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fohns,
> finde die Idee vom Kulminator gar nicht so schlecht, wenn wir die kleine Runde  drehen würden, oder willst Du lieber die Grose fahren?



neee! ich fahre die kleine runde (psst: hab ich gestern auch schon angekündigt im forum)  
ich freue mich schon, mit Dir die kleine zu starten!! wir trinken dann schon unser wohlverdientes kleinerundebierchen (wenn wirs packen, wovon ja jeder überzeugt ist) und winken unseren stars zu  

a propos stars: @Google: wenn wir so eine große gruppe sind, wäre es doch ne idee, unsere shirts sponsorn zu lassen. Du hast doch kontakte, auch wenn es zeitlich bestimmt etwas kanpp wird???



			
				bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist am Do. mit einer GA fahrt, habt Ihr schon etwas geplant ???



also die Main-Spacken-Tour wird ja nicht nur salonfähig hier. wie ich mit großer freude feststelle, kommt sie sogar in mode  
ich werde für morgen ab 17.45 uhr eine pure Main-Spacken-Strecke reinstellen. heißt: mainradweg, ca. 50-60 km. keine gefühlten höhenmeter. und: gaaaaaaanz langsam.
Google will auch GA fahren, startet aber früher. da kann ich nicht mit wegen arbeit. 

*!!Noch was in eigener sache!!*
ich habe ein problem mit meinem AMS in den Cube-thread gepostet, das am samstag beim technikkurs einmal mehr nervend zutage kam. 
vielleicht können die technik-freaks unter Euch hier mal einen klick machen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235692

danke schon mal vorab, viele grüße,
fohns.


----------



## der-silberfisch (23. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielleicht findet sich ja für morgen ein Frühaufsteher oder Urlaubhaber der Lust auf eine Runde Hahnenkamm hat  

Es soll laut wetteronline.de morgen auch noch trocken sein.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. August 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Christoph, klar kannst du nein sagen -  der Google kann ja auch Sonntags Rennradfahren ...
> Die Challenge ist vom 15 - 17 Spetember. Details hier:   http://www.spessartchallenge.de
> 
> Gruß Roman



@[email protected]
Da habe ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt, ich fahre am 15.9 in den Urlaub! 

Die Babu Tor war wieder extrem langsam (keuch),:kotz: hoffentlich stellt Google die nächste Tour mit leicht ein und wer dann rast, bekommt einen Platten gestochen!
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück, auf dem Heimweg hats angefangen zu regnen.

@[email protected]
Habe mal eine Tour für den 29.8 eingetragen, ich bitte um rege Anteilnahme!!  

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. August 2006)

@Rocky
Puuuh, da hast du echt einen Mördertrail eingestellt. [smokin]

Mal sehen wie ich nächste Woche aus dem Büro rauskomme, evtl. stosse ich dann "unterwegs" dazu.


----------



## fohns (23. August 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich stellt Google die nächste Tour mit leicht ein und wer dann rast, bekommt einen Platten gestochen!



 
dann ist meine GA-strecke morgen genau das richtige für Dich!
da wäre sogar ein schwätzchen drin.



			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Habe mal eine Tour für den 29.8 eingetragen, ich bitte um rege Anteilnahme!!



hört sich brutal an. bin aber dabei.

@alle: morgen Main-Spacken-Strecke im angebot. GA für alle, 17:45 uhr abfahrt beim Shooters. alles weitere im LMB.

grüße,
fohns.


----------



## Google (23. August 2006)

Grüzi miteinander  

@[email protected] Durch den Parallellthread "Touren rund um Hanau" weiß ich von "Sakir" bei welcher Firma man sich sein Trikot nach eigener Vorstellung bestellen kann. Aber das dauert  Zum Einen will man ja dann auch ein Erkennungszeichen für das Rückenteil....da muss man sich was überlegen und man braucht jemanden, der sowas im PC entwerfen kann. "Sponsoren" kommen im Hanauthread aus den eigenen Reihen...gibts hier im Thread welche  Und wenn man das Shirt so entworfen hat wie man das möchte, dann muß man ab der Bestellung länger als 6 Wochen warten. Ohne Sponsoren bei 20 Trikots, schätze ich mal 35 -40  pro Shirt. Ist vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen früh dafür  

@[email protected] Habe Dir natürlich bei Deinem "Hardcoretourenvorschlag" für den kommenden Dienstag schon gestern zugesagt  Ich stehe auf solche schweißtreibenden Touren    

Die BaButour für nächste Woche wird aufgrund des vorherrschenden Ausnahmezustandes deshalb auch erst am Donnerstag statfinden   

@[email protected] Wenns morgen zeitlich bei Dir nicht passt kein Problem. Ich fahre dann alleine los und schliesse mich vielleicht ganz spontan unseren Mainspacken an  Vielleicht schaffst Du es dann ja zu dieser Zeit.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Google (23. August 2006)

Ich hab ja noch ein paar Bilder von der Sonntagstour versprochen. Hab es endlich geschafft. Weiter Bilder in meiner Galerie.

*MtbEde haut einen Trail hoch...*







*Kulminator und sein Rotwild auf dem Weg nach oben*







*Bruder Jörn: "Dreckswurzel"  *







*Kleine Riegelpause*


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Durch den Parallellthread "Touren rund um Hanau" weiß ich von "Sakir" bei welcher Firma man sich sein Trikot nach eigener Vorstellung bestellen kann.Frank


also das fände ich ziehmlich daneben, wenn Ihr jetzt auf die Idee kämt Eure eigenen Hanau Trikots einführen zu wollen. Es gibt schon sehr schöne Truh-Trikots und je mehr DIE getragen werden um so besser  

Wer seid Ihr denn, doch eigentlich nix anderes als "Neu"TruH's und "Neu"Eisbären  

Schönen Gruß vom Kreis Offenbach Rudelführer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. August 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Habe mal eine Tour für den 29.8 eingetragen, ich bitte um rege Anteilnahme!!
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Heftig heftig ... bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ichs durchhalte...   Hab mich aber trotzdem schon mal eingetragen... Übung macht den Meister....


----------



## bike69 (23. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn die Tour vom Rocky so hart ist, muss ich es wohl auch probieren  
Hoffe das ich es schaffen werden


----------



## Staanemer (23. August 2006)

Schööööhn...

da die Tour gestern bekanntlich ja so was von lasch war, habe heute abend mal ein Läufchen gemacht. Meine persönliche "Bestzeit" war bisher eine Laufdauer von 42 Minuten mit anschliessendem Kreislaufkollaps.
Eben warns 86. *freu*

Mein Beine glühen, Treppe rauf geht, runter nicht.
Solange man läuft tut nichts weh, aber wehe man kommt zu Hause an.
Da wird das wohl morgen nicht mit einer GA-Tour. Naja, ich muss eh mal wieder was arbeiten...

Am Dienstag ist Handschuh-Pflicht, habe ich gehört. Damits keine Blasen vom Pilsesuchen gibt.

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2006)

Ich nehm Dienstags sicherheitshalber mal Beleuchtung mit - wird sicher später.....


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. August 2006)

@[email protected]

wer fährt den die "Main Spacken Tour" heute mit, es ist noch keiner eingetragen? 

// Christoph


----------



## Google (24. August 2006)

Grüße allerseits  

Wo bleibt denn der Zusammenfassungsservice  

Na dann halt ich  

*Mainspackentour mit dem Oberspacken    heute*


*Sonntagstour mit unseren TERMINATOR.....öhhem Kulminator  *
*
"HardcorePilsesammeln" am Dienstagabend  *

Na dann viel Spass bei der Auswahl  

@[email protected] Wenn Du später mit fohns fährst, werde ich mich einfach dazu gesellen

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wenn Du später mit fohns fährst, werde ich mich einfach dazu gesellen
> Frank



Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was ich mache, ich werde es aber zu dir so früh nicht schaffen.
Vermtl. werde ich mich zu den "Spacken" gesellen. 
Aber die haben keinerlei Disziplin, da ist noch niemand eingetragen!!!! 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## fohns (24. August 2006)

@Google: danke für den zusammenfassungsservice. kannst es doch 

@rest und insb. rocky:
"die" haben keine disziplin ist gut.... 
was issen nu mit heute abend??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. August 2006)

Heute wird das bei mir nichts.  So früh komme ich nicht aus dem Büro.


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. August 2006)

@[email protected]

da sich wohl keiner entscheiden kann, habe ich mich entschieden.
Ich werde Heute mal eine faulen machen und zum Spinning gehen! 

Wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (25. August 2006)

Was ist denn hier los, alle vom Rad gefallen?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## der-silberfisch (25. August 2006)

Tach auch,

nachdem ich gestern allein unterwegs war und dann doch zum Buchberg gefahren bin wo ich allerdings das GPS (GooglePositioningSystem) vermisst habe   bin ich abends dann bei RodgauMonotones/BAP gewesen.

Ab Sonntag abend muß ich mich wieder vermehrt meiner Firma widmen und meinen Schichtplan mit dem der Familie syncronisieren. Das heißt im Klartext, daß die Zeiten zum biken sich bei mir verschieben.   Allerdings werde ich in Zukunft auch mal den einen oder anderen Termin zu eher unüblichen Zeiten wie Vormittags oder Mittags um halb 3 anbieten. Vielleicht findet sich da ja doch mal jemand  

Gruß Robert


----------



## Google (25. August 2006)

Schade Robert, dass Du nicht mehr so oft dabei sein kannst. Ich hoffe, dass wir Dich wenigstens noch ab und an an den Wochenenden sehen werden.

@[email protected] Roman, habe ja schon letzten Sonntag bei Dir die Vermutung geäussert, dass die Rennerrunde abgesagt wird und ich doch mitfahren werde. Nun isses auch so  

Na dann wie üblich bis Sonntag  Na dann lass ich mich mal überraschen   

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (25. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Roman, habe ja schon letzten Sonntag bei Dir die Vermutung geäussert, dass die Rennerrunde abgesagt wird und ich doch mitfahren werde. Nun isses auch so


----------



## Kulminator (25. August 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings werde ich in Zukunft auch mal den einen oder anderen Termin zu eher unüblichen Zeiten wie Vormittags oder Mittags um halb 3 anbieten.



gegebenenfalls mal Samstag nachmittag wäre ich dabei...  

Gruß Roman


----------



## fohns (25. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also das fände ich ziehmlich daneben, wenn Ihr jetzt auf die Idee kämt Eure eigenen Hanau Trikots einführen zu wollen. Es gibt schon sehr schöne Truh-Trikots und je mehr DIE getragen werden um so besser
> 
> Wer seid Ihr denn, doch eigentlich nix anderes als "Neu"TruH's und "Neu"Eisbären
> 
> Schönen Gruß vom Kreis Offenbach Rudelführer



ja, wer wir sind wir denn eigentlich?
eigentlich sind wir ja doch was anderes:
ReBinHaUnNäUm´s


----------



## JSchmitt (25. August 2006)

Wer oder was sind die Truh`s ... ich kenne nur Kühltruhe ;-).
Ja - einen Namen würden wir schon benötigen.

Das mit gemeinsamen Trikots geht mir auch schon länger durch den Kopf.
Anbieter gibt es dazu bestimmt genug. Design hätte ich auch jemand an der Hand. Teils-Sponsoring könnte ich nächstes Frühjahr bei uns mal ansprechen. Vielleicht bekommt man ja auch noch einen Laden (zum Mitsponsoren) dazu !?

Wenn gerade alle am Anbieten anderer Uhrzeiten sind. Gibt es denn Interesse an Samstag oder Sonntag früh Touren ... Mit früh meine ich entweder 6:00 Uhr oder 9:00 Uhr. Am besten wir machen es wie Silberfisch ... wenn man fährt trägt man etwas ein und mit Glück ist jemand dabei!

Einen schönen Freitag abend noch!
Jochen


----------



## Staanemer (25. August 2006)

Ich stimme dem zu und frage ebenfalls:

Was bitte soll ein TruH sein?

Ausserdem sollte man das nicht zu ernst nehmen, Offenbacher halt....

Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:
			
		

> Was bitte soll ein TruH sein?
> Thomas


Das kann Euch Eure Häuptling Google erklären und WIPOKA gleich mit. 
Er ist selber ein TruH. Auf sein Spakat bin ich eh gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. August 2006)

Mein Liebster  

Das ist in diesem Thread OFF TOPPIC  und interessiert hier keine Sau.

Du willst bei ner Tour mitfahren, gar selbst eine im Raum Hanau anbieten ?? Oder gar ein Trikot von den "ReBiTrHu" ? Dann bist Du hier genauuu richtig   

Volker, ein Tipp: Blicke nach vorne. Da hast Du mehr davon 


_In Freundschaft grüssend


Frank_


----------



## fohns (26. August 2006)

Banzai, Sensei Google!!
ich danke Dir für diesen beitrag. es ist alles gesagt.
 

nix für ungut, Volker. Du bist über das ziel "Deines" threads kräftig hinausgeschossen.

@rest von uns:
schön, dass Google morgen dabei ist und sich entspannt unserem Fulminator anschließen kann. bin mal gespannt, wie lange er es dieses mal "hinten" aushält.  


bis morsche, 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2006)

... bis sich der nächste todläuft ...

Truh is schon Tod und wurscht ist es mir sowieso ...

.. Hauptsache CD lebt ...

.. und gut jetzt PUNKT


----------



## JSchmitt (26. August 2006)

Mensch ... was geht dann hier ab ... das wollte ich bzw. fohns bestimmt auch nicht erreichen. OK - ich glaube, wir brauchen doch keinen Namen, sorgt es doch nur für Verstimmung.

Das wichtigste hat Google gesagt bzw. ist das was diesem Thread Leben einhaucht. Jeder bietet (s)eine Tour an zum Mitfahren. Dabei gibt es Leute die sich mehr engagieren, weil sie mehr Zeit haben und somit auch mehr Touren anbieten .... und mutieren so zum Häuptling ;-). Ich denke Spaß haben so ziemlich alle die hier die letzten 10 Seiten gelistet sind und helfen gegenseitig aus damit so gut wie keiner alleine fahren muß!

Also, wer ist nun TruH und CD und was sorgt dabei für Missstimmung?

Ich kann nur sagen ... bis bald ... es ist eine nette, spaßige und hilfsbereite Truppe mit Mountainbikern aus und um Hanau herum!

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## fohns (26. August 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch ... was geht dann hier ab ... das wollte ich bzw. fohns bestimmt auch nicht erreichen.



Du sagst es.
wir sollten es dabei bewenden lassen und zum alltagsgeschäft übergehen.

vielleicht ist Volker ja bei der BaBuKne-Tour  von Rocky  dabei und es gibt die gelegenheit, alles zu klären.
zB was die ganzen abkürzungen bedeuten (BaBuKne usw.) 

@lazarett
wie geht es denn unseren verletzten mitstreiter?? alle wieder fit? mindestens doch für die dienstagsrunde, oder?

grüße,
fohns.


----------



## der-silberfisch (26. August 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> zB was die ganzen abkürzungen bedeuten (BaBuKne usw.)



Tach auch, 

gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, daß BaBuKne-Tour für BarbarossaBuchbergKneipen-Tour steht?

TruH steht dann für Touren-rund-um-Hanau, oder?

Und dann war da noch CD was für Cannondale steht.

War jetzt nicht wirklich schwer.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (26. August 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:
			
		

> War jetzt nicht wirklich schwer



na, da haben wirs doch  
(psssssst: mein letzter beitrag war in teilen nicht ganz so ernst gemeint )

fohns.


----------



## Staanemer (26. August 2006)

Hmm, mir fällt gerade auf, dass das morgen mit 10:15 Uhr ein Problem geben.

Ich habe heute Abend Dienst auf dem Äppelwoifest.

Thomas


----------



## Google (26. August 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:
			
		

> ..........ist das was diesem Thread Leben einhaucht. Jeder bietet (s)eine Tour an zum Mitfahren. Dabei gibt es Leute die sich mehr engagieren, weil sie mehr Zeit haben und somit auch mehr Touren anbieten .... ....Ich kann nur sagen ... bis bald ... es ist eine nette, spaßige und hilfsbereite Truppe mit Mountainbikern aus und um Hanau herum!


 Und genau nur das haucht dem Thread Leben ein 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... bis sich der nächste todläuft ...


 Das ist durchaus möglich. Habe ich ja schon miterlebt: Wenn sich alle kennengelernt haben, alle die Touren mehr oder weniger gefahren sind, Maras und Ziele, die man sich gesteckt hat, erreicht sind.....Dann wird halt alles alltäglicher, jeder geht mehr seine eigenen Wege, ist womöglich nicht mehr so kompromissbereit...Auf Fragen im Thread wird nicht mehr reagiert, Tourenangebote interessieren immer weniger...alle werden bequem..

Keine Ahnung wie sich das hier entwickelt. Mir sind jedenfalls die Biketouren und die Menschen, die die gleichen Interessen haben, sehr wichtig. Sowas muß man ähnlich pflegen wie eine Freundschaft....kann sich zu Freundschaften entwickeln.

Ansonsten  stirbt der Thread irgenwann einmal......und das wäre sehr schade. Touren mit Gleichgesinnten fahren zu können, das motiviert mich, das macht mir Spass. Das ist mein Antriebsmotor für diesen Thread gewesen und das bleibt es auch. So, genug gebabeld  

Wir sehen uns Morgen und am Dienstagabend  können wir ja in Ruhe quatschen.  Würde mich freuen wenn noch ein paar kämen.



			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ist Volker ja bei der BaBuKne-Tour  von Rocky  dabei und es gibt die gelegenheit, alles zu klären..


 Gute Idee ! Wie stehts Volker ? Würde mich freuen.

@[email protected] Auch wenn Du oft aus familiären?  Gründen schon früh los musst, hoffe ich das Du Dich dann und wann für ne gemeinsame Tour frei machen kannst  

Grüße


Frank


----------



## bike69 (26. August 2006)

Hallo Kulminator,

werde Morgen an dem Parkplatz B8 auf euch warten.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2006)

@[email protected] Ja, ja - ich kann Dir nicht widersprechen und hoffe das beste für den laaaangen duuunklen kaaaalten  

Sonst müssen wir die "Ultramainspakencapputour" wieder alleine fahren, sonst wird das mit der SaCalobra im März nix   

Mit DI könnt sogar klappen bei der arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Startzeit. Müßt mir nur noch einer ne Straße nennen ...


----------



## Google (27. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ja, ja - ich kann Dir nicht widersprechen und hoffe das beste für den laaaangen duuunklen kaaaalten
> 
> Sonst müssen wir die "Ultramainspakencapputour" wieder alleine fahren, sonst wird das mit der SaCalobra im März nix
> 
> Mit DI könnt sogar klappen bei der arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Startzeit. Müßt mir nur noch einer ne Straße nennen ...


Na klar klappt das  Es ist die Hans-Sachs-Str. 3. Genau gegenüber dem Treppchen oder gleich hinter dem Kaffee Huttenhof. Ganz einfach zu finden.

Ansonsten sehe ich deen kommenden "Ultramainspackentouren" und anderen Ultraspackentouren im Grundlagenbereich jetzt einfach mal zuversichtlich entgegen.

SA CALOBRA   Das wird im März auf alle Fälle gefahren   Und wenn ich zurück laufen muß  

Bis gleich Jungs


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2006)

Moin Miteinander,
auch wenn es in manchen Hanauer Vororten schon regnet oder geregnet hat, wir fahren auf jeden Fall. Treffpunkte und Uhrzeiten wie angegeben...
Gruß
Roman


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2006)

Nochmal Hallo Miteinander,
hoffe, daß alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen sind? Mir liegen noch die 841 Cyclo Höhenmeter in den Beinen. . 

Heute war alles dabei: Sonne  , Regen  , ein Platter  , ein vorzeitiger Tourenabbruch  , ein spektakulärer Abstieg über den Lenker  ... zum Glück iss aber nix Ernsthaftes passiert 

War heute ne tolle Truppe  ... Da freu ich mich doch schon auf die der BaBuKne-Tour von Rocky am Dienstag....

Gruß Roman


----------



## Google (27. August 2006)

Jaa. Von mir "Mille Grazie" an den ehrenwerten Fulminator  für die schöne Tour. Die Höhenmeter wurden innerhalb von wenigen Km absolviert und relativ steil und an langen Anstiegen gefahren  

Und vor allem vielen Dank für die Kuchenrunde Kulminator  Leeecker Streusel  

Ich werd ja am Donnerstag ne lockere BaBuTour anbieten. Und am kommenden WE überleg ich mir mal wie wir "locker" und "zügig" in einer Tour fahren können  Vielleicht offiziell was kürzeres und lockeres anbieten und ab einen zuvor ausgemachten Punkt die Option offen zu halten, dass die einen noch fahren und die anderen die Tour beenden können...Habt Ihr Ideen  Vorschläge sind willkommen  Wir sind halt nicht so viele als das wir in 2 Leistungsgruppen fahren könnten.

@[email protected] Belaber mal den Thomas das der sich endlich mal im Forum anmeldet und seinen Senf dazu gibt  

Für Dienstag reservier ich mal einen Tisch für 10 Personen  

Und noch 2 Bilderchen:

*Dehnungspäuschen*





Schnell zum Kuchfassen !! 





Bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. August 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal Hallo Miteinander,
> hoffe, daß alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen sind? Mir liegen noch die 841 Cyclo Höhenmeter in den Beinen. .
> 
> Heute war alles dabei: Sonne  , Regen  , ein Platter  , ein vorzeitiger Tourenabbruch  , ein spektakulärer Abstieg über den Lenker  ... zum Glück iss aber nix Ernsthaftes passiert
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank auch von mir an Kulminator für die heutige schöne Tour, und natürlich an alle Mitfahrer. 
Wär am Dienstag gern dabei weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es schaffe.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (27. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

@[email protected] Viellen Dank für die schöne Tour heute, man muss halt seine Grenzen kennen.

@Alle der heutigen [email protected] Danke für das Warten und das wenige Stönen, dass es nicht so schnell ging. Fande ich echt toll.

Bis Dienstag.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2006)

Morgen,

so ich möchte auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Auch von mir ein dickes Danke an unseren Guide "Kulminator"! 
Aber jetzt sollte es genug sein, sonnst müssen wir ihn das nächste mal mit dem Lasso einfangen! 


Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. August 2006)

Ich scheine gestern echt was verpasst zu haben. Na ja, nächsten Sonntag sieht mein Kalender besser aus.

Wo ist das Treffen morgen denn, kann mir jemand bitte mal die Location nennen? ich werde dann so gegen 20.00 / 20.15 h aufschlagen.


Übrigens - seit Freitag habe ich es. [klatsch-klatsch] Leider war am WE aufgrund diverser verflichtungen keine Chance es auch mal zu testen.[sick]


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens - seit Freitag habe ich es. [klatsch-klatsch]



 wann dürfen wir "es" mal sehen??    

Den Treffpunkt im Urigen in Steinheim kannst du aus den vorhergehenden Beiträgen sehen....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. August 2006)

Wenn für den Sonntag keine Marathontour mit 100 km und 2973 Hm ansteht, dann bei einer geschmeidigen Runde durch die heimischen Wälder und Wiesen.

Andererseits - dieses Rad und meine Kondition, ... Hoffentlich mach ich mich nicht lächerlich. [shy]


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Treffen morgen denn, kann mir jemand bitte mal die Location nennen? ich werde dann so gegen 20.00 / 20.15 h aufschlagen.



@[email protected]
Treffpunkt in der Altstadt von Steinheim im "Uriges" Hans-Sachs-Str. 3. http://www.online-steinheim.info/41122/54961.html?*session*id*key*=*session*id*val*
Wir sind ab 19:30 Uhr zum Aufschlag oder Einschlag bereit.   

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (28. August 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn für den Sonntag keine Marathontour mit 100 km und 2973 Hm ansteht, dann bei einer geschmeidigen Runde durch die heimischen Wälder und Wiesen.
> 
> Andererseits - dieses Rad und meine Kondition, ... Hoffentlich mach ich mich nicht lächerlich. [shy]


Liebe Brüder, liebe Schwestern (Kruzitürken wo bleiben die nur  ), liebe Main.....fahrer  

Ich schaue mal was ich da nächste WE machen kann  Erstens wird immer gewartet....und @bike [email protected] es wird da überhaupt nicht gestöhnt  

Zweitens wird sich bei der Googletour nach der Gruppe gerichtet.

Und Drittens können die Heisssporne im Anschluss einer Pause noch kräftig weiterradeln, wärend dessen die anderen die Tour gemütlich beenden. Das können wir ja mal am kommenden WE probieren.

.....und ausserdem fahren wir ja nicht im Ausland als das einer auch mal früher aufhören kann wenn er nicht so gut drauf ist  

....und ausserdem bist Du doch gar nicht so schlecht drauf  Mach Dich doch nicht so schlecht  

Am Donnerstag stell ich übrigens ne gemütliche BaButour rein  Beginn 17:30 Uhr am Shooters.

Und jetzt veröffentliche ich NOCHMAL den Last-Minute-Eintrag von Rocky_mountain:

*Pilsseammeln*

Bis bald in der Kneipe


Frank


----------



## JSchmitt (28. August 2006)

Hallo,

@Kern-Mannschaft und Spessart-Challenge-Vorbereiter
mensch, da war unser Trainingspensum am Wochenende ungefähr gleich.

@Google: Da meine Frau ein Abendstudium macht und diesen Herbst ihr letztes Semester hat, wird es dieses Jahr leider eher selten sein, da ich mich auch um unseren Junior kümmern werde. Ich beobachte jedoch den Thread durchgängig seitdem ich dabei bin und versuche, wenn es geht dabei zu sein! Ich hoffe, dass die Leute bei der (Lenker-)Stange bleiben,
auch wenn Sie ihren ersten Marathon oder sonstige sportlichen Ziele erreicht haben. Denn schließlich geht es um den Spaß beim gemeinsamen Hobby und natürlich auch der kontinuierlichen Verbesserung. Schließlich lernt man "fahren", wenn man Trails fährt die man sonst nicht fahren würde ;-).

@Kern-Mannschaft
Habt bzw. wer hat sich schon gemeldet?

Grüße aus Münster in Westfalen
Jochen


----------



## Google (28. August 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:
			
		

> @Kern-Mannschaft
> Habt bzw. wer hat sich schon gemeldet?


 Obwohl ich eigentlich nach dort ne Anfrage wegen der Höhenmeter/Profil und des Anmeldeschlusses, etc. gestartet hatte, ich bis heute keine Antwort bekommen habe, habe ich mich GERADE EBEN  auf der Homepage http://www.spessartchallenge.de/
angemeldet. Musst also nicht mehr alleine starten 

Dann hoff ich mal dass es keine Schlammschlacht gibt.

Ach so.....Natürlich die lange Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (28. August 2006)

Oh ja, als bekennender Schönwetterfahrer habe ich überhaupt keinen B*** auf eine Schlammschlacht!!! Ich kann jedoch nur die letzten 3 bzw. 4 Jahre zurückblicken und da war es meines Wissens nach immer gut. Ich denke positiv . 

Bezüglich des Höhenprofils wird es sich im max. 1550hm Bereich bewegen.

Das heißt das Training die kommenden Wochenenden jeweils um 200hm steigern, sodas wir ein Wochenende zuvor ca. 1200hm trainiert haben - funktioniert super!


----------



## bike69 (29. August 2006)

Hallo Roman & Fohns,
wenn ich heute aus Richtung Bruchköbel komme, besteht die Möglichkeit, euch in Hanau mit zu nehmen.   Dann könntet Ihr in Ruhe einen.. ohne den  Lappen zu gefährden.  
Wenn Ihr wollt, sagt nur wann und wo.






			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Treffpunkt in der Altstadt von Steinheim im "Uriges" Hans-Sachs-Str. 3. http://www.online-steinheim.info/41122/54961.html?*session*id*key*=*session*id*val*
> Wir sind ab 19:30 Uhr zum Aufschlag oder Einschlag bereit.
> 
> Gruß Christoph


----------



## bike69 (29. August 2006)

Hallo Googel,

finde es echt eine gute Idee von Dir, die Tour mit einer Weiche zu versehen   Dann bekommt man die Chance sich nach seiner Tagesleistung einzubringen   ohne eine Bremsbacke zu sein und kann sich nach dem Verausgaben ausklinken 

Leider kann ich die nächsten 7-14 Tage kein Bike mehr fahren  Der Dok. hat es mir untersagt, nach dem ich Montag 4 Wirbel eingerenkt bekommen habe. Tja der Sturz vom letzten Samstag halt.    

Hoffe mich aber bald an den nächsten Touren beteiligen zu können.  

@[email protected] Damit weis ich auch noch nicht, ob es mit dem Marathon klappt. Können wir ja heute Abend besprechen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2006)

bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Googel,
> 
> finde es echt eine gute Idee von Dir, die Tour mit einer Weiche zu versehen   Dann bekommt man die Chance sich nach seiner Tagesleistung einzubringen   ohne eine Bremsbacke zu sein und kann sich nach dem Verausgaben ausklinken
> 
> ...




Was hast du denn angestellt. Das hört sich nicht gut an.

Ich war vor Jahren mit Freunden am Gardasee, ein vermeintlich leichter Umfaller hat sich dann bei einem Spezl als angeknackster Halswirbel mit anschl. notwendiger OP herausgestellt. Also kurier den "Spass" erst mal aus, das Wetter verleitet einen im Moment eh nicht unbedingt zum Biken.


----------



## Google (29. August 2006)

@[email protected] Das ist ja ein Ding  Da musst Du heutabend aber schon mal erzählen wie das passiert ist.

@[email protected] Wie versprochen gibt es am

*Donnerstag eine lockere BaButour  *

Achtung Startzeiten beachten. Diesmal 15 Minuten später als gewohnt, weil ich es nicht früher schaffe  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## bike69 (30. August 2006)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

als ich fande die Tour gestern extrem und bin der Meinung, dass schreit nach Wiederholung  
Alle habe sich so ins Zeug gelegt, dass die Anderen, welche uns beim Leistungssport gesehen haben, neidisch wurden  
Selbst zum Abschluss, nahmen die neugierigen Fragen über unsere Gruppe nicht ab  

Wenn das nicht der Beweis für eine tolle Gruppe ist, dann weis ich auch nicht mehr  

@Rocky [email protected] Danke für die gute Idee mit Googel zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. August 2006)

Moin allerseits  

Ja, war gestern ein toller Abend. Christoph war endlich mal in seinem Element 

Und ich sah im Gegensatz zu unseren Touren gepflegte und vor allem entspannte Gesichter  

Und unser Erkennungszeichen für unsere Trikots

*B*a*B*u*K*illers​
fin ich auch absolut geiiil


----------



## Kulminator (30. August 2006)

Moin Miteinander,
was für ne Tour gestern... sagenhaft.... 

Habe aber noch ne andere Neuigkeit:  hier sind die Streckeninfos zur Spessartchallenge: die 36 km Strecke hat 685 Hm und die 60 km hat 1410 Hm....
Gruß
Roman


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. August 2006)

Na allerseits,

ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen. 
War doch ein netter Abend, könnte man doch so alle 4 Wochen wiederholen oder?
Ich werde die Tour einfach mal wieder anbieten und schauen was so passiert.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. August 2006)

Darf ich auch mitkommen, wenn mir die Postleitzahl gerade nicht einfällt.[grübel]


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. August 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich auch mitkommen, wenn mir die Postleitzahl gerade nicht einfällt.[grübel]



Ich denke schon da wir sie nicht immer überprüfen werden! 
Aber auf längere Zeit solltest du sie schon kennen! 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. August 2006)

Mannmannmann, das setzt micht echt unter Zugzwang.


----------



## Google (30. August 2006)

Ich nochmal Ihr *B*a*B*u*K*illers​ 

Ich poste nochmal wegen dem hier:


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> .....gibt es am
> 
> *Donnerstag eine lockere BaButour  *


Falls sich bis morgen 15:00 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat, fahr ich wahrscheinlich ne Mainspackentour so früh wie möglich. So richtig Lust auf Schlammpackung hab ich eh noch net  Also falls Ihr mitwollt, nicht einfach hinkommen ohne anzumelden. Dann kommt nämlich niemand   

Ich hab die Tour übrigens wieder auf 17:30 Uhr geändert. Der dienstl. Termin fällt nämlich aus  

Ansonsten sehe ich ja (hoffentlich) einige von Euch am WE  Was es für ein Tag wird hängt diesmal von der Wettervorhersage ab. Spätestens am Freitagmittag poste ich hier eine Tour. Schaun mer mal  

Bis bald im Wald

Google....staatlich geprüfter *B*a*B*u*K*iller

Schon wieder was vergessen: @[email protected] Wir werden bei der Spessartchallenge ne Abkürzung suchen müssen


----------



## JSchmitt (30. August 2006)

@Google: Als BaBuKiller solltet Ihr doch auch zum "SpeCha" Killer werden. Wenn ich ständig diese Untertreibungsprüche lese bzgl. Abkürzungen und sonstigem habe ich doch langsam Mitleid mit Euch. Ihr fahrt doch warscheinlich im Anschluß von Bad Orb noch nach Hause über all die Trails die Ihr kennt ;-), und esst zwischendrin noch ein Stück Kuchen am Haus der Wanderfreunde ...

Die Vorbereitungen laufen: Ich habe mich gestern mit zwei Promenadenrunden (9km Jogging) fit gehalten. Soviele Jogger wie hier habe ich noch NIE gesehen!

Grüße aus Münster
Jochen


----------



## fohns (30. August 2006)

boah, *SENSATIONELLE* tour von unserem rocky!!  
lob auch dem unglaublichen service. ich hatte auf einen kollektiven heiratsantrag an uns gewartet. die postleitzahlen wurden ja schon ausgetauscht. 
und was sprüch, was sprüch...........  

so, männer der tat! das alltagsgeschäft ruft!



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Falls sich bis morgen 15:00 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat, fahr ich wahrscheinlich ne Mainspackentour so früh wie möglich. So richtig Lust auf Schlammpackung hab ich eh noch net  Also falls Ihr mitwollt, nicht einfach hinkommen ohne anzumelden. Dann kommt nämlich niemand



doch, Google. 
ich werde am 17:30 uhr am shooters stehen und mich auf jeden fall auf maine spacken-tour machen. wenn sich keiner bei Deiner BaSchlaTour angemeldet hat, können wir ja gemeinsam abspacken. 
wenn sich jemand anmeldet (werde nicht online sein können morgen mittag), können wir uns ja einfach trennen und Du und die meldungen wühlen sich durch den schlamm.

und was der Fulminator in den hübschen farben (@Staanemer: Quickie-farben? ) hier postet (und auch die aufmunterung aus münster )  lässt mich arg überlegen, ob ich doch die lange strecke fahren werde  
@bike69: was sagt Eure Steifheit dazu?

grüße vom fohns an die BaBuKillers.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich poste nochmal wegen dem hier:
> Falls sich bis morgen 15:00 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat, fahr ich wahrscheinlich ne Mainspackentour so früh wie möglich. So richtig Lust auf Schlammpackung hab ich eh noch net  Also falls Ihr mitwollt, nicht einfach hinkommen ohne anzumelden. Dann kommt nämlich niemand
> 
> Ich hab die Tour übrigens wieder auf 17:30 Uhr geändert. Der dienstl. Termin fällt nämlich aus



Ich sag mal unter Vorbehalt zu. Ich würde allerdings unterwegs dazustossen.
PN beachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. August 2006)

OK, Thema geklärt. 

P.S. ich werde heute abend wohl noch eine ausgedehnte GA-Runde drehen. Zumindest in der Theorie, mal sehen wann Eurosport heute abend die Tageszusammenfassung der Vuelta sendet. Ein altgedienter Ausdauer(Euro)sportler scheut auch keine späten Sendezeiten. [clown]


----------



## Google (31. August 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> OK, Thema geklärt.


Genau  Noch für alle anderen: Wegen chronischer Geländeunlust ist zumindest die BaButour gestrichen. 

Ich mach heute ein auf "Mainspacke"  Vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen  

Grüsse vom faulen Google


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder was vergessen: @[email protected] Wir werden bei der Spessartchallenge ne Abkürzung suchen müssen



Hmmm... das sehe ich auch so - werde mich mal mittels Detailkarte und Google Earth ortskundig machen   Trails gibt es ja schliesslich überall  

@Jochen: 


> Ihr fahrt doch warscheinlich im Anschluß von Bad Orb noch nach Hause über all die Trails die Ihr kennt ;-), und esst zwischendrin noch ein Stück Kuchen am Haus der Wanderfreunde ...


 netter Kommentar... grins....................

Gruß Roman


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2006)

@[email protected]

gibt es noch einen Eintrag für eine "spackentour"? 
Wer fährt denn später alles mit? 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. August 2006)

Für eine Tour am Main entlang ist mir den geplante Start zu früh.

Ich werde so gegen 18.00/18.15 h ab Rodenbach rund um Buba cruisen.


----------



## Google (31. August 2006)

Ich werde nach ner Aufwärmphase um 17:30 beim Shooters stehen und schauen wer alles da steht....

Fahre in Kürze hier schon mal los.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. August 2006)

So ihr Buben, hier mal der erste Scotty "Erlebnisthread":  

Nachdem der Bock jetzt seit fast einer ganzen Woche im Keller steht und noch nicht einen Meter gerollt ist, war es heute einfach an der Zeit. Um kurz nach halb fünf den Rechner ausgeschaltet, den Schreibtisch abgeschlossen und den Kollegen ein schönes Wochenende gewünscht.  

Um viertel vor sechs war es dann soweit - die "Defloration" stand an. Aber bereits nach einem knappen Kilometer begann unsere erste Krise. Irgendwie hat nichts gepasst. Die Sitzposition, die Brems- und Schalthebel - alles hat genervt. Ich habe also auf offener Strecke erst mal einen Boxenstop eingelegt. Sattel in Millimeterschritten auf die richtige Höhe gebracht. Die komplette Hebelbatterie am Lenker neu justiert und nach gut 10 Minuten konnte es dann losgehen. 

Als Strecke hatte ich die lockere Kinzigsee-Flugplatzrunde ausgewählt. Erst mal ein paar Kilometer flach einrollen. Aber irgendwie ist das Radweggegurke nichts für Papa's Sohn. Ich also schnellstens Richtung Buchberg abgedreht und die erstbeste Auffahrt gewählt um endlich den Teer unter den Reifen loszuwerden. 

Wer jetzt erwartet, so ein neues Rad setzt die Gesetze der Schwerkraft ausser Kraft, dem sei gesagt - es ist nicht so. Aber irgendwie ging es im Vergleich zu meinem langjährigen Weggefährten deutlich besser. Na ja, in 12 Jahren sollten die Ingenieure auch die ein oder andere Verbesserung erfunden haben. Aber keine Bange Jungs, vom gepunkteten Bergtrikot bin ich weit entfernt. 

Oben am Buchberg konnte ich mich zuerst nicht entscheiden wie ich weiterfahre, einerseits wird es wirklich saufrüh dunkel, andererseits will man ja auch fahren. Also bin ich Richtung Barbarossaquelle gecruist, irgendwann mal links Richtung Hof Trages abgebogen und stand dann oben an der Birkenhainer. 

Sollich, oder sollich nicht. Es ist ja schon eine geile Meile da runter. Andererseits - der Untergrund würde mir bestimmt eine Stunde putzen bescheren. Ach was solls, im Trockenen macht sie eh mehr Spaß. So ging es dann auf den diversen Trails über Wurzeln und durch Matsch zum Klappermühlchen. Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, die These "Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch mehr Federweg" hat ihre Berechtigung. Der Scott Dämpfer bügelt jede Wurzel weg - die Bandscheibe dankt es. 

Mittlerweile war es dann gut acht Uhr und stockdunkel. In einem unwiderstehlichen Anflug von Selbstüberschätzung habe ich natürlich auf die Mitnahme einer Lichtquelle verzichtet. Was tun? Den direkten Weg wählen? Vernunft Vernunft sein lassen und weiterfahren? Irgendwo n der Mitte lag dann meine Entscheidung. Auf dem sechsspurigen Forstweg bin ich dann gemütlich Richtung Birkenhainer gerollt. An der Wegkreuzung dann wieder die Frage - direkter Heimweg, oder ...

Tja - Leidenschaft ist nun mal die Eigenschaft die Leiden schafft. Ich also rechts ab die Birkenhainer hoch. So ein neuer Bock macht eben doch mehr Spaß als auf dem Sofa zu hocken. 

Über die besagte Quelle eines Rotbärtigen und die Rodenbacher Wingerte (mehr oder weniger auf den Hauptwegen) ging die Runde dann nach knapp anderhalb Stunden Fahrzeit zu Ende.

Fazit: Hier und da noch ein Hebelchen anders positionieren, den Sattel etwas nach hinten stellen, die guten alten Clickies montieren und einer wundervollen Freundschaft steht nichts im Weg.

Auf das gelungene Debüt werde ich jetzt mit einem guten Roten anstossen. Allerdings nicht mit Scotty - der steht wieder im Keller und wartet auf die nächste Runde.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2006)

@BruderJö[email protected]

das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, jetzt fehlen nur noch Bilder!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (1. September 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr Buben, hier mal der erste Scotty "Erlebnisthread": ............


 Ein wahrlich gesegneter Beitrag Bruder Jörn   Vielleicht darf ich ja Deinen neues Bike schon am Samstag sehen  

@[email protected] Ich mußte lange warten wegen der WE-Tour, das Wetter war sehr unstabil vorausgesagt. Wie es am Sonntag wird, ist noch ungewiss. Bis gesternabend stand noch Regen an, 1 Wetterserver hat den Sonntag nun etwas besser gemacht als die anderen Server. Das ist mir zu unsicher.

Man muß sehen wo man bleibt und ich hoffe das heutige Wetter noch ein bisschen in den Samstag mitnehmen zu können. Da der Samstag der eindeutig bessere Tag fürs Biken ist, ausnahmsweise auch an diesem Tag ne Tour.

Ich hoffe das einige von Euch dennoch können. Damit sich auch alle angesprochen fühlen, hab ich mal ne Kombitour (2 Teile) aus locker/mittel zusammengestellt und bin gespannt wie das so klappt. 

*Kombitour am Samstag*

Bis bald im Wald  


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (1. September 2006)

Hallo Google,


super Tour  , leider kann ich immer noch nicht mitfahren  

@[email protected] Wünsche euch eine super tolle Tour mit allem was dazu gehört und Bruder Jörn einen guten Start  

Hoffe nächstes WE wieder dabei zu sein.




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wahrlich gesegneter Beitrag Bruder Jörn   Vielleicht darf ich ja Deinen neues Bike schon am Samstag sehen
> 
> Ich hoffe das einige von Euch dennoch können. Damit sich auch alle angesprochen fühlen, hab ich mal ne Kombitour (2 Teile) aus locker/mittel zusammengestellt und bin gespannt wie das so klappt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. September 2006)

Ich habe mich für den Samstag mal eingetragen. 

Ggf. muss ich aber heute abend die Teilnahme absagen, je nachdem ob mein Bruder Hilfe auf seinem Bau benötigt.

Bislang hat er mich noch nicht mit einem Arbeitsdienst versehen, könnte aber noch passieren.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. September 2006)

So, jetzt habe ich den Salat.

Mein Bruder hat morgen nichts für mich zu tun und ich muss mich wieder durch den Wald quälen.  

@Google - 11.00 h steh ich am Parkplatz B8.

CU

Björn

P.S. - auf geht's Buben, wo bleiben die Zusagen???


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2006)

@[email protected] wenn hier einer segnet, dann der Prophet   

@Bruder Jö[email protected] Das will ich auch sehen. Ransom is doch Carbon - oder  Ein Carbon Freerider - die trauen sich was ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. September 2006)

Ja, ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich es nehmen soll. Anfangs stand ich Carbon doch skeptisch gegenüber und tendierte zu Aluausführung. 

Andererseits - Carbon hat in vielen Bereichen Einzug gehalten. Flugzeugbau,  F1 etc. Ich habe den Bock jetzt eine Woche und bin mittlerweile 2 Feierabend-Touren gefahren und von dem Ding echt angetan. Natürlich habe ich noch nicht alles so eingestellt wie ich es mir wünsche, aber langsam wird es.

See u tomorrow.


----------



## bike69 (1. September 2006)

Hallo Bruder Jörn,

würde mich über ein Bild von Deinem neuen Bike freuen, da ich Morgen nicht dabei sein kann.





			
				Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich es nehmen soll. Anfangs stand ich Carbon doch skeptisch gegenüber und tendierte zu Aluausführung.
> 
> Andererseits - Carbon hat in vielen Bereichen Einzug gehalten. Flugzeugbau,  F1 etc. Ich habe den Bock jetzt eine Woche und bin mittlerweile 2 Feierabend-Touren gefahren und von dem Ding echt angetan. Natürlich habe ich noch nicht alles so eingestellt wie ich es mir wünsche, aber langsam wird es.
> 
> See u tomorrow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2006)

Hallo,

war heute wieder eine Klasse Tour mit Google und Bruder Jörn, vielen Dank dafür.  
Glückwunsch an Bruder Jörn ,ist ein fettes Teil das neue Scott. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (3. September 2006)

Moin auch  Grade vom Klassentreffen zurück

Die Tour heute fand ich auch toll  Bei dem Wetter einfach Klasse ! Schön locker und ich glaub ich hab die Beine freigetreten nachdem ich ne ganze Woche Probleme hatte   Mal schauen. Und der  Kuchen war auch wieder lecker 

Ich hab mal 2 Bilder vom Scott von Bruder Jörn eingestellt. 





*Was ist das ??*





Und die anderen auch ein bisschen gefahren oder erst heute ?

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2006)

nett Schlecht das Teil und viel Show für ein normalen Luftdämpfer   Aber was is da lks vom Equalizer passiert. Sieht irgendwie schon ramponiert aus


----------



## Google (3. September 2006)

Moin, moin allerseits...Ich schon wieder  

Ja, das Rad steht nicht still  Ich fahre natürlich wieder am kommenden Dienstag und deshalb biete ich wie gehabt an, die Tour mit zu fahren. Das Wetter soll übrigens wieder sehr gut werden  Also die Teilnahme lohnt sich  

*BaButour am Dienstag*
Ansonsten bin ich terminlich diese Woche so eingebunden, dass ich zusehen muß, überhaupt noch irgendwie zusätzlich auf Bike kommen zu können. 

Und jetzt mal aufgepasst: An den kommenden 5 Wochenenden sieht es ziemlich mau aus mit Googles Tourenangeboten für jedermann  

Das kommende WE haben Kulminator und  ich wegen der Spessartschallenge eine Mainradtour nach Miltenberg und zurück geplant. Eben noch ein bisserl Grundlage aufbauen  Das ist nichts für Jedermann  Natürlich können alle Interessierten mitfahren was uns natürlich sehr freuen würde. Wie ich Euch aber kenne, seid Ihr aber größtenteils Geländeliebhaber  Aber so ne Miltenbergtour hat auch was an sich  Deshalb auch hier ein Eintrag im LMB:

*Miltenbergtour am kommenden Sonntag*

Ja und dann ist die Spessartchallenge am 17.09.06. Das dann darauffolgende WE kann ich nur etwas für Samstag anbieten weil wir dann für 2 Wochen in der Türkei sind.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Würde mich freuen wenn ein paar von Euch hier im Thread den September über am WE aktiv was anbieten könnten. Ihr seid ja ansonsten auch ein bisserl unterwegs und könntet sicherlich auch was auf die Bein stellen  Der Thread muß leben !!  

Ich nenne mal die, wo ich mir das vorstellen kann: kulminator, fohns, rocky, mtbede, Staanemer, wenns zeitlich geht auch silberfisch und JSchmitt. Jemand vergessen ? Also genug Potential ist da !!

Ab Mitte Oktober spätestens gibts auch wieder reichhaltig Googletouren  

In diesem Sinne und bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## BlackTrek (3. September 2006)

@Bruder Jörn: nachdem ich vor Jahren mal viel Ärger mit einem Scott-Fully hatte (Schwinge gebrochen, Ersatz auch gebrochen, imho Konstruktionfehler), hatte ich mir geschworen "nie wieder Scott". Aber das Ransom sieht echt lecker aus!

@Google et al:  Ich bastel gerade an einer vebesserten "Tour rund um Hanau" (tm) und habe vor, sie an einem der nächsten Wochenenden ins LMB einzustellen. Vielleicht gibt´s auch erstmal "Halbrum als Nightride".


----------



## fohns (3. September 2006)

glückwuns, BruderJörn!!!  
sieht ganz schön futuristisch aus....

ich bin für nicht absehbare zeit ganz schön radlos.
mein AMS steht beim händler, um das bei einigen von Euch bekannte "strebenproblem" zu lösen.

ich ziehe mich also erstmal für die touren aus dem verkehr.

viele grüße und bis bald,
fohns.


----------



## Google (3. September 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin für nicht absehbare zeit ganz schön radlos.
> mein AMS steht beim händler, um das bei einigen von Euch bekannte "strebenproblem" zu lösen.
> 
> ich ziehe mich also erstmal für die touren aus dem verkehr.
> ...


 Und Du siehst Dich nicht für Ersatz um  Beziehungsweise bekommst von dem Dealer kein Ersatz für diese Zeit  Such Dir einen anderen Dealer  So kenn ich Dich gar nicht, dass Du einfach so aufs Biken verzichtest...


@[email protected] Das fände ich klasse !!


----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Würde mich freuen wenn ein paar von Euch hier im Thread den September über am WE aktiv was anbieten könnten. Ihr seid ja ansonsten auch ein bisserl unterwegs und könntet sicherlich auch was auf die Bein stellen  Der Thread muß leben !!
> 
> ...



Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen - sind genug Interessierte da, die regelmäßig aufs Bike MÜSSEN ...  
Nach der Challenge könte ich was einstellen - danach bin ich auch für ne Woche im Süden....  

@[email protected] Wie lange soll die Reparatur denn dauern? Ich würde von Cube Schadenersatz fordern.... Was soll bitte ein goldener Herbst ohne Bike??? 

Gruß
Euer Kulminator


----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bastel gerade an einer vebesserten "Tour rund um Hanau" (tm) und habe vor, sie an einem der nächsten Wochenenden ins LMB einzustellen. Vielleicht gibt´s auch erstmal "Halbrum als Nightride".



Na, das hört sich aber mal wirklich interessant an....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. September 2006)

Keine Bange - Scotty geht's gut. Das ist keine Schramme, sondern ledigich ein Dreckspritzer.

Die Runde gestern war sehr gut. Merci an meine beiden Weggefährten.

Tja, nächstes Wochenende könnten wir noch zu einer gemeinsamen Runde aufbrechen, danach bin ich erst mal für 2 Wochen am Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin allerseits...Ich schon wieder
> 
> Ja, das Rad steht nicht still  Ich fahre natürlich wieder am kommenden Dienstag und deshalb biete ich wie gehabt an, die Tour mit zu fahren. Das Wetter soll übrigens wieder sehr gut werden  Also die Teilnahme lohnt sich
> 
> ...



Die nächsten 5 WE ohne Google Tour ? Schwere Zeit ! 
fohns Ich hab noch 2 Old School Hardtails in der Garage falls Du kein Ersatz
für Dein Cube bekommst.

Patrick


----------



## bike69 (3. September 2006)

Hallo Bruder Jörn, 

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike !!

@[email protected] Danke für das Bild vom neune Bike 

@[email protected] Wollen wir als Fangemeinde mit zum Marathon fahren ......


----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal 2 Bilder vom Scott von Bruder Jörn eingestellt.



Fetter Respekt


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich mal für Morgen eingetragen!
Ich musste aber mit errschrecken feststellen, das ich der erste bin was ist den los mit euch? 
Ich erwarte noch ein paar Meldungen.......  

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (4. September 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> .......Ich musste aber mit errschrecken feststellen, das ich der erste bin.......


Musst Du nicht  Soo viele waren wir noch nie unter der Woche  5 Leutchen waren glaub ich, bisher das meiste. Reicht Dir etwa meine Anwesenheit nicht      
Aber das können wir ja auch mal überbieten  

@[email protected] Das Angebot von Mtb Ede ist doch super ! Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen und biete Dir deshalb mein Univega an bis Dein Cube wieder da ist  Falls Du doch noch ein schönes Leihbike erhälst, nehm ich das gerne so lange  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Musst Du nicht  Soo viele waren wir noch nie unter der Woche  5 Leutchen waren glaub ich, bisher das meiste. Reicht Dir etwa meine Anwesenheit nicht



Hi Frank,
natürlich reicht es mir wenn du dabei bist! 
Ist mir aber nur mal so aufgefallen.
Bis Dienstag. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## LTD Team (4. September 2006)

@google und andere Kenner.

habe jetzt ca. 2 Monate pausiert und benötige für den Anfang eine leichte Bergtour um wieder in Schwung zu kommen 

Würd ja gern mit Euch am Sonntag mitfahren aber mein momentaner Fitnesstand wäre dafür nicht ausreichend  möchte Euch ja nicht aufhalten .)

Was könnt ihr mir für eine Tour empfehlen bei der ich auch paar HM mitnehmen kann ? (komme aus Fechenheim)

Wäre dankbar für jeden Vorschlag


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. September 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:
			
		

> @google und andere Kenner.
> 
> habe jetzt ca. 2 Monate pausiert und benötige für den Anfang eine leichte Bergtour um wieder in Schwung zu kommen
> 
> ...



@LTD [email protected]
komme doch einfach am Dienstag zum Shooters nach Steinheim.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2623
Wir werden schon auf dich warten wenn es zu schnell sein sollte. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## LTD Team (4. September 2006)

Unter der Woche geht's leider nicht ...

Bin in der Regel bis ~18:30 im Büro ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (4. September 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:
			
		

> Die nächsten 5 WE ohne Google Tour ? Schwere Zeit !
> fohns Ich hab noch 2 Old School Hardtails in der Garage falls Du kein Ersatz
> für Dein Cube bekommst.





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Das Angebot von Mtb Ede ist doch super ! Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen und biete Dir deshalb mein Univega an bis Dein Cube wieder da ist



haaaaaaach Jungs, Ihr seid einfach klasse.  
vielen dank für Eure angebote. 
meine liebste fährt auch ein Cube (XMS Comp-fully, gleiche rahmengröße). das bike steht zur verfügung. leider kann ich aber am dienstag nicht mitfahren. 



			
				bike69 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wollen wir als Fangemeinde mit zum Marathon fahren ......


sieht langsam danach aus.... 
fanclub "Die steifen Radlosen"  

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## Google (4. September 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank,
> natürlich reicht es mir wenn du dabei bist!


 @fohns Du verwirrst mich ein wenig  :





			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> meine liebste fährt auch ein Cube (XMS Comp-fully, gleiche rahmengröße). das bike steht zur verfügung. leider kann ich aber am dienstag nicht mitfahren.


Aber vorher das 


			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> ich ziehe mich also erstmal für die touren aus dem verkehr.


Aber vielleicht wolltest Du die Zeit auch für ne Regenerationspause nutzen ? Auch sehr gut !! Aber dann bleib trotzdem 2-3 (besser) mal die Woche Mainspacke. Dann bist Du fit wie ein Turnschuh 


			
				LTD Team schrieb:
			
		

> Was könnt ihr mir für eine Tour empfehlen bei der ich auch paar HM mitnehmen kann ? (komme aus Fechenheim)


@ehemals [email protected] Du kannst doch in Bergen-Enkheim den Hügel in Richtung Bad Vilbel nehmen und dann in den Vilbeler Wald fahren. Das ist ganz gut zum Einfahren. Da gibts auch ein paar nette Trails. Fahr da 2-3 Wochen, auch ein bisserl Main, wenigstens 2,5 Stunden und dann biste schon wieder recht fit.

Schau halt auch immer mal hier rein und frag nach wenn Du unsicher bist ob Du mitkommst. Aber wir sind eigentlich recht brav und warten  BlackTrek will ja in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen  auch mal wieder die echte Tour rund um Hanau fahren. Dda biste doch super mitgekommen  Oder wie hast Du Dich am nächsten Tag gefühlt  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## LTD Team (4. September 2006)

@google

Ja, da bin ich schon mal hochgefahren, ist ne gute Idee 

Möchte auf jeden Fall wieder mit euch mitfahren, die eine Fahrt hat mir richtig viel Spaß gemacht  und vom Tempo her war es auch recht angenehm, wobei für meinen Geschmack hätte es auch ein wenig zügiger sein können 

Gruß


----------



## fohns (4. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @fohns Du verwirrst mich ein wenig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




siehste, so schnell die entwirrung der verwirrung 

viele grüße vom fohns ohne sein AMS Pro Fr


----------



## Kulminator (4. September 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> leider kann ich aber am dienstag nicht mitfahren.



Hey Oli,
ich kann am Dienstag leider auch nicht  

Wie wäre es mit ner Spackentour am Mittwoch?   

Gruß Roman


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. September 2006)

Tja, morgen klappt das nicht. Ist leider etwas früh für mich. 

Evtl. komme ich am Donnerstag früher raus, dann ginge eine kleine Runde.

Was ist am Sonntag, wer fährt alles am Main entlang? Da ich mittags schon was vorhabe, dauert mir die Tour doch zu lang. Ich tendiere zu einer lockeren Wald- und Wiesenrunde durch heimische Gefilde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (4. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich trage mich nur ein wenn ich weiß das ich es sicher schaffe.
Wenn es gut läuft dann könnte ich es DI packen. 
Braucht aber nicht zu warten wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (5. September 2006)

Moin allerseits

Aufgepasst ! Es gibt eine Änderung hinsichtlich der Miltenbergtour. Diese findet nun schon am Samstag statt:

*Miltenbergtour jetzt am Samstag 11:15 Uhr*

11:15 Uhr, bzw. 11:45 Uhr in Seligenstadt wäre sogar diesmal was für den Erdi01 wenn der nicht gerade renovieren würde...Oder  

Ich freu mich schon auf die Pause mit Kaffee und Kuchen  

Und für Sonntag gibt es schon mal einen Interessenten:


			
				Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist am Sonntag....... Ich tendiere zu einer lockeren Wald- und Wiesenrunde durch heimische Gefilde.



Vielleicht findet sich ja eine Gruppe  

@Mtb [email protected] Wäre schön wenns klappt mit heute.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (5. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> 11:15 Uhr, bzw. 11:45 Uhr in Seligenstadt wäre sogar diesmal was für den Erdi01 wenn der nicht gerade renovieren würde...Oder Frank



wenn ich bis dahin durch bin ... jetzt geht's erstmal weiter ... 

womit man bei dem Wetter sein Urlaub verbringen kann


----------



## Sakir (5. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *B*a*B*u*K*illers​



bei www.google.de wird man gefragt "meinten sie *baby killers*"

oder auch BaBuKillers . . . .

Grüße der Michael


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. September 2006)

Hallo Google.

bin Dienstag erst um 18 : 30 heimgekommen 
Ich bin ja mehr der Geländefan aber wenn da dieses WE nichts geht
würde ich mich evtl. Eurer MIL Tour anschließen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (6. September 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Google.
> 
> bin Dienstag erst um 18 : 30 heimgekommen
> Ich bin ja mehr der Geländefan aber wenn da dieses WE nichts geht
> ...


Hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass es bei Dir später wurde als Du nicht am Parkplatz gestanden hast. Wir sind gestern ganz unspektakulär auf Forstwegen über Kälberau den Hahnenkamm hoch gefahren. Dann hatt es und doch noch gepackt und wir sind einen unbekannten Trail runter gefahren. Der war aber einfach nur steil und ausgewaschen, so dass man mit Dauerbremse gefahren ist. Wir haben da aber noch einiges gesehen, was (wir) ich dann und wann einfach mal abfahren werde.

Wenn sich ansonsten keiner als Guide für das WE opfern will, kannst Du gerne nach Miltenberg mitfahren. Das ist schöner als Du denkst und für die Ausdauer allemal sinnvoll  Vielleicht fährt Christoph und vielleicht sogar noch sein Anhang mit  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. September 2006)

Guten Morgen,

war ganz nett gestern, nur der von Google erwähnte Trail war etwas bescheiden! 
Wenn das Wetter und mein Knie am Samstag mitspielen, werden wir (ich mit Anhang) mitkommen, vielleicht kann ich den Thomas auch noch motivieren. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (6. September 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter und mein Knie am Samstag mitspielen, werden wir (ich mit Anhang) mitkommen


und wenns Knie nicht mitspielt, kommt halt nur Dein Anhang 


			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht kann ich den Thomas auch noch motivieren.


Also die Tour ist doch optimales Grundlagenausdauertraining. Genau richtig für ihn


----------



## Kulminator (6. September 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> wir (ich mit Anhang)



Ihr macht es ja mal wieder spannend ! 
Anhang?


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> und wenns Knie nicht mitspielt, kommt halt nur Dein Anhang  Also die Tour ist doch optimales Grundlagenausdauertraining. Genau richtig für ihn



@[email protected]
ich werde es Beiden vorschlagen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (6. September 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr macht es ja mal wieder spannend !
> Anhang?



Ach schau mal an, da wird er wach! 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. September 2006)

@[email protected]

ich sage nur 553! 
Ich denke du weißt was ich meine. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kulminator (6. September 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ach schau mal an, da wird er wach!
> Gruß Christoph



Und? Gibts noch 'ne Erklärung?   Oder verweist du uns ins Reich der wilden und wüsten Phantasien??


----------



## Kulminator (6. September 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> 
> ich sage nur 553!
> Ich denke du weißt was ich meine.
> Gruß Christoph



@Rocky Mountain , [email protected] was haltet ihr davon, euer Gespräch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237202 weiterzuführen?   Hab null Checkung....


----------



## Kulminator (7. September 2006)

@[email protected] ... ziemlich still hier ....


----------



## fohns (7. September 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ... ziemlich still hier ....


Du sagst es. 
still ruht der fred.
zu viele mysterien, zu viele dialoge.  

mein AMS ist wieder da  
samstag zum händler, dienstag abgeholt.. turboschnell. bei interesse, was war und was ist hier clicken.

am sonntag wollte ich um 11.00 uhr am shooters und gegen 11.20 uhr an der parkbucht B8 zu einer tour zum hahnenkamm starten. vorher etwas im spessart fahren, nach hahnenkamm zum buchberg (naturkuchenhaus  rodenbach bietet sich als stop an) und zurück. genaue strecke ist verhandelbar. mittlere geschwindigkeit (nicht verhandelbar), etwa 0,8 hkm bei 70 KM und entsprechender fahrzeit.
ich würde die sache ja liebend gerne ins LMB einstellen, komm nur nicht rein  

fährt jemand mit??

grüße vom fohns.
ps: leider fällt der spessart-challenge für mich aus. nichts für ungut, Bike69....


----------



## Google (7. September 2006)

@[email protected] Wird auch wieder belebter  

@[email protected] So ist´s recht  Dachte schon es gäbe neben der Miltenbergtour kein anderes Angebot. 

Bei der Ruhe genau die richtige Zeit für ein anderes Thema:

Die meisten von Euch habe ich ja schon per Mail informiert, bei denen ich mir vorstellen konnte, dass Interesse für ein sechstägigen Rennradurlaub in Malle im März bestehen könnte.

Hier nun nochmal letztmalig der Stand unserer bisherigen Planungen für Malle. Vielleicht stimmt es ja den einen oder anderen noch um doch mitzufahren. Vielleicht haben auch bisher völlig unbekannt "stille Mitleser" Interesse, die sich gerne melden können, wenn Sie die hierfür notwendige Fitness haben. Interessierte, gleichgesinnte Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen  

Wer mit will, sollte einigermaßen regelmäßig im Winter durchgefahren sein und  Touren von 100 - 150 Km zwischen 800 - 1500 hm fahren können. Ich möchte auch Sa Calobra fahren was mehr haben dürfte aber da muß ja net jeder mitfahren (Alleine will ich aber das auch nicht fahren )

Jetzt aber die aktuellen Infos:

DAS IST MALLE  

*Eine Bucht in der wir dieses Jahr eingefahren waren*






*Nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt der Serpentinen zu SA CALOBRA  Was man runter fährt, muß man auch wieder hoch fahren  *






*Die Schlucht von Sa Calobra:*







*Unser 4 Sterne Hotel* 






*Unsere Zimmer*





*Nur das Dampfbad vom großzügigen Wellnessbereich*





*Und unsere Gruppe vom letzten Mal. Jungs, wo seid Ihr ? :-(*





Wir sind zu viert: Erdi01, Ich, m.a.t und Andreas  

Flug Hin und zurück 124,--, Radtransport 50,--, Halbpension pro Nacht und Person 42, zerquetschte + Transfer. Das Essen Abends ist einfach genial !

Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (7. September 2006)

@ alle @ schön, wenn man sich wieder was zu sagen hat ... tralalala .... 

@ fohns @ würde am Sonntag schon mitfahren - aber wahrscheinlich braucht mein Gesäss nach der Miltenbergtour mit Google erst mal 3 Tage lang Kamillenbäder   und der Rest meines lädierten Körpers nen Krankenfahrstuhl mit Pfleger  ....

@ Google @ saugeile Bilder von Malle...  Wird aber aus den bekannten Gründen bei mir leider nix - auch wenn es schon verlockend wäre..... hmmm ...
Gruß
Roman


----------



## fohns (7. September 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> tralalala ....


 das musste mal im wellnessbereich verlauten lassen. mal sehn, wie schnell die Kleine dann rennt.

wie, Du brauchst


			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Krankenfahrstuhl mit Pfleger  ....


Google hat doch gesagt, dass er das übernehmen wird.

greez, fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. September 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> Google hat doch gesagt, dass er das übernehmen wird.


 
Hat es das? Na ja in meinem Alter ist man nicht mehr sooo wählerisch


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2006)

@[email protected] die Malle Bilder machen wirklich Lust, bis auf die Serpentinen von Sa Calobra *würg*

Und was haben die Jungs nur für schöne Trikots an


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. September 2006)

Das sieht schon recht nett aus.

Allerdings ist Straße nicht so mein Ding. Ohne Googles Tour Konkurrenz machen zu wollen, aber ich plane über Ostern 2 Wochen die Trails in Finale Ligure abzugrasen.

@Fohns - geht das am Sonntag auch ein Stündchen früher? Ich will mittags zum Eishockey und dann wird mir das alles etwas zu knapp.


----------



## JSchmitt (7. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nun nachdem ich einige von Euch für Bad Orb "angeheuert" habe, möchte ich mich vorab nochmals melden.
In zwei Wochen ist es nun soweit ...
Mittlerweile gibt es mehr Infos auf der Seite (www.spessartchallenge.de).
Die 30er Strecke hat 685hm und die 60er - 1410 hm.
Wer sich das Ganze nicht ungesehen "antun" möchte, dem steht diesen Sonntag eine Streckenbesichtigung zur Verfügung.
Ansonsten heißt es am Besten ca. 1 Std zuvor da sein. Startnummer und Transponder holen, Rad fertig machen und natürlich sich selbst...

Strecke:
Nun was kann ich von den vergangenenn Jahren berichten. Die meisten Wege sind gut ausgebaut. 
Die Auffahrten sind nicht ohne, zumal die Uphills sich ziehen und der Pfad schmal ist. 
Die Abfahrten waren dort nicht sonderlich schwer, ich fand sie sogar einfach. 
Etwas tricky ist dagegen ein kurzer Trail, der kurz nach einer Strassenüberquerung (Polizei regelt den Verkehr auf der Straße) kommt.
Vielleicht ist es auch gut sich den Kurs nicht anzusehen ... so passiert eben immer etwas neues ... und auf einaml ist man im Ziel.

Generelle Tips:
Generell gilt bei fast allen Veranstaltungen ... kommt eine 90Grad Kurve (oder ein annähernder Winkel), geht es entweder gut bergauf oder 
berab ... wichtig für den richtigen Gang .

Wer dieses Wochenende sich dafür vorbereitet, sollte auch schon mal das regelmäßige Trinken und Essen üben.
Trinken alle ca. 15min und essen alle ca. 30min. Man kann sich hier von seinem "Bordomputer" unterstützen lassen .
Bei den HACs (und ich denke auch den Polars) kann man einen Countdown einrichten, der einen an die Mahlzeiten erinnert.

Ja und zu guter letzt die Frage, wie schnell fahre ich ???
Beginnt es am Besten in dem Ihr auf Euren Puls schaut (ca 150) und tretet so, 
dass ihr das Gefühl habt noch einen Gang höher einlegen zu können. Ist die Hälfte gelaufen (km), so horcht in Euren Körper rein 
und schaut, ob ihr Tempo rausnehmt, so weiter fahrt oder sogar soviel Energie habt etwas schneller zu fahren.
Unterschätz dabei jedoch am Ende nicht die stehenden Abfahrten ... die kosten mehr Energie als man denkt ...
Nun das sollte reichen fürs Erste.

Bei Fragen ---- fragen ;-).

Grüße und bis allerspätestens den 17.09.
Jochen


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. September 2006)

Hallo Fohns,

bin am Sonntag um 11 : 20 Uhr an der B8 Parkbucht.

Google : Ziehe die Geländetour mit Fohns ,Eurer Miltenbergtour vor. Sorry

Gruß Patrick


----------



## der-silberfisch (7. September 2006)

Naabend,

ich hab mich grad mal für den Miltenbergexpress eingetragen.

Die Tour nach Malle ist bestimmt ein geiles Ding. Ich werd allerdings erstmal nächste Woche einen Test auf dem Rennrad machen um zu sehen ob ich auch ohne Schlammlöcher leben kann  

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (8. September 2006)

@der-silberfisch ... ohne Schlammlöcher kann man bestimmt leben, ob man jedoch mit Autoverkehr und Abgasen leben will ist etwas anderes


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. September 2006)

So ich bin auch noch da.....

Wollte eigentlich am Samstag mitfahren, muss aber noch etwas für meinen Urlaub ab Freitag erledigen. 
Evtl. fahre ich dann am Sonntag mit!
Wo und Wann trefft ihr euch? 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kulminator (8. September 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte eigentlich am Samstag mitfahren, muss aber noch etwas für meinen Urlaub ab Freitag erledigen.


----------



## Kulminator (8. September 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich grad mal für den Miltenbergexpress eingetragen.



Na endlich wieder ein Lebenszeichen  
Sehen uns morgen... Schnall dir am besten auch mal die Pulsuhr um - bei 3 Personen kommen die Elektroniken so richtig schön durcheinander....  
Gruß
Roman


----------



## BlackTrek (8. September 2006)

Google[B schrieb:
			
		

> Und unsere Gruppe vom letzten Mal. Jungs, wo seid Ihr ? :-([/B]
> 
> Wir sind zu viert: Erdi01, Ich, m.a.t und Andreas


Hey was ist denn das für ein Komplott! Auf dem Foto fehlt ja wohl jemand!   Und ich hab doch gesagt dass ich nächstes mal auch wieder mitkommen werde!  

Aber ok, ich habs verstanden...


----------



## bike69 (8. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

so bin auch wieder da  

Cool, was hier in den letzten Tagen so geschrieben wird   Drei Tage nicht Online und schon ist man zwei Stunden mit lesen beschäftigt  

Werde am Sonntag das erste mal wieder auf dem Bike sein und Kinzig total versuchen. Mal schauen, ob es geht  

@[email protected] Cool Dein Bike ist wieder da   Dann kann es ja losgehen. Was machen wir mit nächsten Sonntag, wollen wir die Bike´s mit nehmen und ein wenig dort oben fahren ?

@[email protected] Bring die Jungs wieder gut heim


----------



## Google (8. September 2006)

Hallo allerseits  

Morgen sind wir ja immerhin zu Dritt  und für Sonntag hat sich mit fohns ja auch ne Fraktion gebildet  Wetteraussichten bestens  Machtz mal ein paar Bilder 

@[email protected]Öhemm...Sorry  Euch hab ich jetzt ganz unbeabsichtigt unterschlagen....Auch wenns nicht zu entschuldigen ist, will ich trotzdem zu meiner Verteidigung anführen, dass mein Post gestern nach einem recht anstrengenden Tag mit heisser Nadel gestrickt wurde. Sooooorry  Gibts überhaupt ein Bild von allen ?  Ich hab keins...

*Und natürlich ist die Freude groß wenn Ihr wieder dabei seid   *
Ok Dann sind wir schon mal zu Sechst   Brauchst Du nochmal Input zu Malle ? Ich schick Dir gerne eine PN  

Christoph, wegen Deiner Frage: Scrolle mal nach oben.

@[email protected] Die Aussage mit dem Rennrad stimmt so nicht  Fahre erst einmal Rennrad..... zur richtigen Zeit und in den richtigen Regionen. Alle die es mit Rennerfahrern angetestet haben, konnten dem RR fahren etwas abgewinnen.

@kulmi, silberfisch und ....? Bis Morsche  

Und Grüße an den (überwigenden) Rest des Threads


----------



## JSchmitt (9. September 2006)

@Google: So war es ja auch nicht gemeint. Ich stelle es mir Super vor im Frühjahr auf "Malle" auf abgeschiedenen Wegen, genialem Wetter mit dem Renner unterwegs zu sein. Doch hier in der Region muß man, so glaube ich, einige Meter fahren um mal halbwegs in Ruhe mit dem Renner fahren zu können. Ich habe ja auch schon ein paar mal "rübergelunzt". Doch die Zeit mit dem Renner würde meine Zeit mit dem MTB verkürzen :-( ... und somit mit Euch! :-(


----------



## fohns (9. September 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> @Fohns - geht das am Sonntag auch ein Stündchen früher? Ich will mittags zum Eishockey und dann wird mir das alles etwas zu knapp.



tschuldige, habs zu spät gelesen...
MTB-Ede hat sich schon für 11.20 uhr an der B8 angemeldet.
daher würde ich gerne den starttermin bei 11.00 uhr am shooters belassen.
ich habe die tour nun ins LMB gegeben.
wäre toll, wenn sich noch jemand anmelden würde.

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## Google (9. September 2006)

N´abend allerseits

Die Miltenbergtour war ein voller Erfolg: Geiles Wetter, geile Unterhaltung während der Fahrt, geiler Rückenwind, geiler Kuchen, 11 Treuepunkte ...nur noch 4 dann krieg ich 1 KG Brot umsonst   gute Verfassung als wäre ich nicht gefahren und einen geilen Sonnenbrand an den Armen  

Wie immer noch ein paar Bilderchen:

*Immer den Mainradweg lang...*





*Silberfisch und Kulminator *





*Klingenberg*





*Pause im "Bäck Drive"*





Und zu guter letzt die Maintitanen  





Allen Sonntagstourern wünsch Ich ebenso gutes Wetter, happy Trails und lecker Kuchen   

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. September 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: So war es ja auch nicht gemeint. Ich stelle es mir Super vor im Frühjahr auf "Malle" auf abgeschiedenen Wegen, genialem Wetter mit dem Renner unterwegs zu sein. Doch hier in der Region muß man, so glaube ich, einige Meter fahren um mal halbwegs in Ruhe mit dem Renner fahren zu können. Ich habe ja auch schon ein paar mal "rübergelunzt". Doch die Zeit mit dem Renner würde meine Zeit mit dem MTB verkürzen :-( ... und somit mit Euch! :-(


So war das bei mir auch nicht gemeint  Hier gibt es sehr wohl schöne und für den Renner geeignete Regionen. Frag nur mal den Erdi01  Der könnte Dir einiges bieten 

Robert, Roman, wehe es gibt keine Bilder von Euch


----------



## der-silberfisch (9. September 2006)

Naabend Zusammen,

auch ich hatte auf der heutigen Miltenbergtour die Cam dabei. Bilder findet ihr in meinem Album.

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht heute. Das war mal was anderes als immer nur Wald. Zumalauch das Wetter prima gepasst hat. Allerdings hab auch ich mir total die Arme verbrannt    

Also dann noch ein schönes Wochende und ciao bis bald im Wald  

Robert


----------



## Google (10. September 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Naabend Zusammen,
> 
> auch ich hatte auf der heutigen Miltenbergtour die Cam dabei. Bilder findet ihr in meinem Album.


 Super Bilder  

Aber *das* geht zukünftig noch besser  :





Werde mir gleich mal ein paar Bilder runterladen  

@[email protected] Wie hasten das Bildformat hinbekommen ?

Vielleicht gibts ja auch von den Sonntagstourern Kurzberichte und Bilder


----------



## der-silberfisch (10. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Aber *das* geht zukünftig noch besser  :



Ich hatte nur Angst in die Rille zu stürzen die du mit deinen Asphaltschneidern hinterlassen hast    

Gruß Robert


----------



## Kulminator (10. September 2006)

Hab auch ein paar Bilderchen gemacht... Für ne Handykamera sind die gar net sooooo schlecht geworden....  Schaut mal in mein Fotoalbum...


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute mit Fohns eine schöne Tour mit den Zielen Hahnenkamm, auf dem Hinweg den für Bad Orb trainierenden JSchmitt getroffen (viel Erfolg dort)
krasse Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm Richtung Natufreundehaus  
hier gab es den gewohnt leckeren Kuchen 
Nach der Pause die Tour mit noch ein paar Trails abgerundet.
Hat Spaß gemacht  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## fohns (10. September 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:
			
		

> krasse Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm Richtung Natufreundehaus



mein lieber herr xanxsverein!!  
wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass wir an solch eine abfahrt kommen, hätte ich auch ne kamera mitgenommen!!!!!!!!!!!
dieser downhill muss dringend nochmals gefahren werden. das ist richtig was für unsere downhiller. und racebikeschoner.

insgesamt wars eine sehr schöne tour!
wir haben uns auch unterhalten wegen einer GA-tour am dienstag oder mittwoch. 
wer mag denn eine schöne GA-tour einstellen, BruderJörn??  

grüße vom fohns ohne schockbilder.


----------



## JSchmitt (10. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ja auch hier mein Bericht vom "Sonntagsfahren" ;-).
Ich habe das Kontrastprogramm zu den "MiltenbergFlachlandFahrern" eingeschlagen. (Wobei mich diese auch gereizt hätte.) Am Ende hatte ich ca. 1150hm und über 50km auf dem Tacho. Wetter war super, Kondition denke ich auch.

Auf der Heimfahrt die startenden Fohns und MTB-Ede getroffen. Danke für die Pause;-). Wie ich gelesen habe, hattet Ihr auch noch eine nette Tour.
Wo war die sensationelle Abfahrt, ich denke ich kenne sie. Wir sie 2-3 mal von Querwegen unterbrochen und wird von Teilstück zu Teilstück ausgewaschener?

Nun, ich bin von Gr.-Auheim direkt zur Michelbacher Wanderhütte, nach dem Parkplatz rechts ab Richtung Alzenau. Mitten in Alzenau über die Brücke und Richtung Hahnenkamm. Ist man im Wald angekommen, gleich rechts weg Richtung Wasserlos,Kälberau. Hier ein zwei kleine Trails (hier haben auch ein paar Jungs Leitern ala Northshore gebaut). Weiter durch Wasserlos wieder in den Wald in Richtung Abfahrt zur Hohler Chaussee. Diese überquert und ab in die Hörsteiner Weinberge. Hier quer durch bergab und Richtung "langes Elend". Von dort wieder Richtung Hahnenkamm, hinauf zur Spitze und runter Richtung Alzenau. An der Abzweigung Richtung Wasserlos/Kälberau nochmals rumgedreht und nochmals ca. 200hm gemacht. Dann runter und zurück Richtung Michelbacher Wanderhütte und nach Hause ... Puhh.

Ich würde zusehen, dass ich am Montag/Dienstag abend eine TelKo mit Roman und Frank hinbekomme zum Abstimmen wegen Sonntag.

Einen netten Sonntag abend und einen schönen Wochenbeginn an ALLE!

Grüße 
(müde Beine) Jochen


----------



## Google (10. September 2006)

Was  Wer fährt hier knackige Downhills  Ohne mich   

Die heutigen Touren waren ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern 

Ich höre GA-Tour ? Also wenn sie am Dienstag ist schau ich mal, ob ich mich dazumogeln kann  Fahre wohl schon früher los aber wenns zufälligerweise auffem Weg liegt ? Warum nicht  

Ich  biete ne Babu Tour diesmal am Mittwoch an. Dann ist bis zur Spessartchallenge erst mal Schluss. Die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten.

*BaBu am Mittwoch*

Bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (11. September 2006)

Morgen Zusammen,

meine Bericht zum Sonntag, war zum ersten mal wieder auf dem Bike seit drei Wochen  

Wir sind bei Kizig total mitgefahren und habe die Tour mit 118 km abgeschlossen   Tolle GA1 & 2 

Habe auch ein paar Kollegen vom Tread getroffen, puuh die waren mit dem Renner unterwegs  

@[email protected] Wäre Dienstag bei einer GA dabei. Lust


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2006)

Morsche,

mann, den DH wäre ich auch gern gefahren. 

Gestern war ich nicht in der Lage auch nur ans Radfahren zu denken, mir hätte einfach der Helm nicht gepasst. Der Samstag war echt heftig.[hüstel] 

Auch wenn das Wetter sehr verlockend ist, diese Woche wird das Bike wohl im Keller bleiben müssen. Bis ich aus dem Büro komme, ist es definitiv zu spät. 

Am Wochenende muss ich auch passen, da ich für meinen Lago-Trip noch einiges besorgen muss und am Sonntag dorthin aufbrechen will.    Ich bin dann erst wieder am ersten Oktober-Wochenende im Lande.


----------



## fohns (11. September 2006)

Hallo,

!!bei mir hat sich nun alles terminlich geändert in der woche!!
dienstag geht bei mir nun, mittwoch dafür nicht.
am donnerstag bin ich nun doch im lande.

daher: könnte am dienstag und donnerstag fahren.

@bike69: dienstag treff um 17.30 uhr -- bitte nicht später, da ich kein licht habe (jaja, ich weiß ja ) und sich die tour ja auch lohnen soll.
leicht GA 1/2 oder mainspackentour??
wer hat noch böcke?? wer würde mal ne tour reinstellen für dienstag???

*übrigens wollte ich mal fürs protokoll festhalten, dass Der_Silberfisch, Kulminator und unser aller GoogleGuru nun auch MAINSPACKEN sind!
dafür herzlichen glückwunsch an Euch und herzlich willkommen in der Mainspackenrunde!!!!!  *


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. September 2006)

@[email protected]

ich wollte mich mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen abmelden! 
Diese Woche müss ich noch einiges erledigen und die nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub.    
Melde mich wenn ich zurück bin.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2006)

Frage an die Lampenpros:

Taugt das was?
http://www.bike-discount.de/www/nav...fo&ArtikelID=9764&Kategorie2=126&Kategorie1=5

Oder taucht es nur, wenn ich es in den Main werfe???


----------



## der-silberfisch (11. September 2006)

Hallo,

das ist meiner Meinung nach zur Zeit das Beste in dieser Preisklasse und von der Helligkeit her in Verbindung mit der 10W Lampe supergut.
Ich hatte den Vorgänger mit dem Bleiakku seit 3 Jahren und bin jetzt zu diesem Modell gewechselt.

Also: Kaufen  

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. September 2006)

Für den Preis kannst du nichts falsch machen! 
Habe auch eine.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2006)

edit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2006)

Shice - dann wird die Ausrede "Ich habe kein Licht" bald nicht mehr ziehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke trotzdem


----------



## fohns (11. September 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bike-discount.de/www/nav...fo&ArtikelID=9764&Kategorie2=126&Kategorie1=5



ich komm da nidd rein, ich komm da nidd rein....  
was ist das denn für ne lampe??



			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte mich mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen abmelden!



schnüff.
dennoch schönen urlaub.

wassen nu am dienstagabend mit den nichturlaubern und nichtmarathonis? oder doch marathonis??

greez vom fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2006)




----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> *übrigens wollte ich mal fürs protokoll festhalten, dass Der_Silberfisch, Kulminator und unser aller GoogleGuru nun auch MAINSPACKEN sind!
> dafür herzlichen glückwunsch an Euch und herzlich willkommen in der Mainspackenrunde!!!!!  *



Das hätten wir uns nicht zu träumen gewagt: , neben sooo vielen Treuepunkten (11 !) auch noch von der OberMainspacke in die Mainspackenrunde aufegnommen zu werden...  
@[email protected]: Der Miltenbergexpress war ein voller Erfolg...    Schreit förmlich nach Wiederholung... 

War übrigens eben eine Runde auf dem Bike: es geht noch bzw. wieder  ... hatte Samstag Abend, gestern und heute tagsüber so meine Zweifel... Werde nun doch am Mittwoch bei Google mitfahren....  

@Bruder Jörn, [email protected] hol euch die Sigma mit Nipack - was besseres kriegst ihr net für eure hart verdiente Kohle... 

@rocky [email protected] schönen Urlaub mit deinem "Anhang"


----------



## fohns (11. September 2006)

das im bild ist doch die Sigma Mirage EVO X Nipack, gelle??
mit dem versender habe ich keine guten erfahrungen.
groß angebote angekündigen, dann können se nicht liefern







ps: coole idee vom BruderJörn, mal andere guckerchen einzubauen!!!


----------



## bike69 (11. September 2006)

Hallo rocky_mountain,

wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub und bis bald im Wald  




			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> 
> ich wollte mich mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen abmelden!
> Diese Woche müss ich noch einiges erledigen und die nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub.
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> das im bild ist doch die Sigma Mirage EVO X Nipack, gelle??
> mit dem versender habe ich keine guten erfahrungen.
> groß angebote angekündigen, dann können se nicht liefern
> 
> ...



Na ja, ich bin bislang nur auf der Suche nach 'ner Lampe. Aktiv wollte ich erst nach dem Urlaub werden. Und wenn das wirklich so Brüder sind, ...


----------



## Google (11. September 2006)

N´abend  

Ihr seid ja hier wieder gut drauf  

Es wird Zeit, dass Ihr Euch langsam mal Gedanken über Licht macht  Ruck Zuck und es ist schneller dunkel als man denkt  Und gaaanz alleine will ich auch net fahren   

@[email protected] Also vom fahren kommts bei Dir net mit den Probs....Du hast im Bäck Drive einfach zu viel gegessen  

@[email protected] Ok  Auch von  mir schönen Urlaub    

@[email protected] Ich werd am Samstag mit meiner Frau so gegen 14:30 Uhr meine Startnummer holen (0815). Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja schon mal da und können ein Käffchen zusammen trinken.

Übrigens: *Wir die Maintitanen, Silberfisch, Kulminator und Google, dürften  mit der Absolvierung  der Miltenbergtour zu Oberspacken geschlagen worden sein  *

Und natürlich gibt es Wiederholungen noch in diesem Jahr  

Ps. Wie komme ich den zu weiteren Guckerchen  

Grüße an Euch alle

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich gibt es Wiederholungen noch in diesem Jahr
> 
> Ps. Wie komme ich den zu weiteren Guckerchen



Den 2-Pfünder haste schon sicher...


----------



## Google (13. September 2006)

..den will ich aber nicht alleine abholen  

Gesternnachmittag war ein herrlicher Tag  Zunächst etwas gefrustet als ich sah, dass die Mainspacken nichts ausgemacht hatten und ich doch so gerne locker mitgefahren wäre...Ich hatte eh keine Motivation.

Aber was solls ! Ich habe mich dann aufgerafft und das Wetter hat mich voll entlohnt. Es war einfach nur schön gestern. Bei mir wirkt eine lange GA-Miltenbergtour immer Wunder. Gestern hatte ich beim fahren deas Gefühl, als wäre ich ein volles Nipack  

*Mal was anderes: Ich habe kommenden Mittwoch einen sehr lockeren Nightride mit Einkehr im Buchberg geplant. Beginn circa 19:30, Einkehr etwa 1,5 Stunden. Fahrzeit vom Shooters und zurück circa und maximal ! 2,5 Stunden. Rückkehr in den 4 Wänden für die Hanauer also gegen 23:30/24:00 Uhr.

Wer hat Interesse ?? Ab 3 Mitfahrer setz ich das Ganze ins LMB*

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Mal was anderes: Ich habe kommenden Mittwoch einen sehr lockeren Nightride mit Einkehr im Buchberg geplant. Beginn circa 19:30, Einkehr etwa 1,5 Stunden. Fahrzeit vom Shooters und zurück circa und maximal ! 2,5 Stunden. Rückkehr in den 4 Wänden für die Hanauer also gegen 23:30/24:00 Uhr.
> 
> Wer hat Interesse ?? Ab 3 Mitfahrer setz ich das Ganze ins LMB*
> 
> ...


wenn's Wetter hält und Du lichttaugliche Wege wählst kann ich mich dafür begeistern


----------



## der-silberfisch (13. September 2006)

Hier spricht die Oberspacke silberfisch   :

hab mich eben noch schnell für heute abend eingetragen. Komme auf jeden fall zum Treffpunkt B8. Ich denke 17:55 müsste ich schaffen.

@sigma[email protected]

Ich hab meine für 60 Doppelmark beim Bike-activ in Großkrotzenburg gekauft. Ist zwar einen Tick teurer als beim Versender, aber dafür garantiert stessfrei.

@[email protected]

Den Nightride kann ich nicht mitfahren. Fahre meinen eigenen Nightride in die Firma. 



Gruß Robert


----------



## BlackTrek (13. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn's Wetter hält und Du lichttaugliche Wege wählst kann ich mich dafür begeistern



Na endlich mal´ne gescheite Uhrzeit!  
Und es gibt keine schlechten Wege, nur schlechte Beleuchtung.  

Wenn nicht noch was ganz unvorhersehbares dazwischen kommt, wär ich jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. September 2006)

Am Nightride wär ich auch interessiert. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (13. September 2006)

@Nightride am Mittwoch nächste [email protected] Na schön   Da werd ich wohl morgen im Laufe des Tages einen LMB-Eintrag machen und informieren. Kulminator hat auch Interesse angesagt, so dass wir schon mal ne ganz passable Nightridgruppe geben dürften  Natürlich werden lichtaugliche Wege gefahren. Hoffentlich hält auch das Wetter.





Ha, Ha, Ha Robert

Bis bald im Wald

Frank


----------



## fohns (14. September 2006)

Hallo Leutz!

für die am kommenden sonntag nichtmarathonteilnehmer:
bike69 hat eine sehr schöne GA1/2-tour eingetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3173

@alle marathonis:
viel erfolgt und vor allem: kommt gesund ins ziel!!

ich werde mich bis sonntag von hier verabschieden und hoffe, es fahren noch ein paar leute die wirklich erlebenswerte tour von bike69 mit.

viele grüße,
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> für die am kommenden sonntag nichtmarathonteilnehmer:
> bike69 hat eine sehr schöne GA1/2-tour eingetragen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3173



Ihr kommt also nicht nach Bad Orb, um eure BaBu Leidenskollegen anzufeuern?    

Und das heisst ja auch, daß wir unsere Siege dort ohne euch feiern müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. September 2006)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> für die am kommenden sonntag nichtmarathonteilnehmer:
> bike69 hat eine sehr schöne GA1/2-tour eingetragen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3173
> 
> ...


    Euch auch viel Spass !!

@fohns, bike69 und [email protected] Würd mich freuen wenn Ihr auch beim gemütlichen Nightride dabei seid  

@[email protected] Der Last-Minute-Eintrag zum Nightride ist gemacht. Also wenns Wetter gut ist und wir ne größere Gruppe zusammen bekommen....ei dann freu ich mich schon jetzt.  

*Nightride mit Einkehr am kommenden Mittwoch*

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2006)

@der-silberfisch, [email protected] nur kurz zur Statistik: es waren gestern abend lockere 60 km mit angenehmen 572 Ciclo Höhenmetern... Hab heute etwas schwere Beine, aber die gestrige BaBu Tour hat wieder mal riesig Spass gemacht  

@[email protected] Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir mal einfach so ins Blaue die Trails rund um den Fernblick erkunden? Dort gibt es sicher mehr schöne Trails und Wege als uns heute bekannt? Oder hat der eine oder andere bereits gute Ortskenntnisse??

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt keine schlechten Wege, nur schlechte Beleuchtung.


schooo recht - Ms. Edison


----------



## bike69 (14. September 2006)

Hallo Kulimator,

wir ware schon kurz davor....  aber dann ist uns bewusst geworden, dass wir bei eurer Geschwindigkeit, euch nur kurz sehen würden  

@Google & [email protected] Wünsche euch alles gute und drücke euch fest die Daumen und kommt gesund wieder     Hoffentlich macht Google wieder ein paar gute Bilder  




			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr kommt also nicht nach Bad Orb, um eure BaBu Leidenskollegen anzufeuern?
> 
> Und das heisst ja auch, daß wir unsere Siege dort ohne euch feiern müssen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. September 2006)

Kulminator, bin gerne beim Erkunden der Trails rund um den Fernblick dabei sofern es Samstags oder Sonntags stattfindet. 
Komme zur Zeit zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr von der Arbeit. 

Wünsche Dir und Google viel Erfolg in Bad Orb

bike 69 was ist das für ein Gelände wo Deine Tour am Sonntag stattfindet ? 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2006)

@[email protected] : danke für die mentale Unterstützung. Werden hoffentlich den Titel BaBuKillers gebührend vertreten.....  Euch am Sonntag viel Spass bei eurer Tour und beim anschließenden Schoppen ...

@Mtb [email protected] : klar machen wir das mal am Wochenende, denn unter der Woche können wir bald ohnehin nur noch mit Licht fahren (was übrigens in der Gruppe wirklich Spass macht). Und dann sollten wir uns auf uns bekannten nicht ganz sooo trailigen Terrain befinden. Nach der Challenge werde ich mich mal um einen passenden Terminvorschlag bemühen.... 
Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. September 2006)

Guten Morgen allerseits  

Erst einmal auch von mir Danke für die vielen Daumendrücker am Sonntag. Kulmi und ich wollen ja zusammen durchs Ziel gehen nach dem Motto "Dabei sein ist alles" Also wir sehen das dieses Jahr nicht so eng  JSchmitt will glaub ich kräftig in die Pedalen treten

Wenn das Wetter einigermassen gut ist, kommen Frau und Kind mit, da gibt es evtl. ein paar Fotos vom Start/Ziel-Bereich. Kachelman (dem glaub ich), sagt dass es nach 11 Uhr etwas zu Regnen beginnt. Wäre noch im grünen Bereich  

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass ich von Euch* Hier *mal wieder ne größere Anzahl antreffe  Denkt ans gute   und  und natürlich  

Bis bald im dunklen Wald  


Frank


----------



## bike69 (16. September 2006)

Hallo Mtb Ede,




			
				Mtb Ede schrieb:
			
		

> bike 69 was ist das für ein Gelände wo Deine Tour am Sonntag stattfindet ?



Wir werden versuche Feld- und Waldwege zu nutzen   und wenn ein kleiner Trail in Sicht, werden wir sehen  
Ziele ist es, die GA auszubauen  
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du dabei bist


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. September 2006)

Hallo Bike 69,

alles klar bin dabei 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## bike69 (17. September 2006)

Guten Morgen Patrick,
guten Morgen Oli,

dann treffen wir uns um 10:00 und hoffen das das Wetter mitspielt  

Bis später





Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Bike 69,
> 
> alles klar bin dabei
> 
> Gruß Patrick


----------



## Dill (17. September 2006)

Hi Leute Hoffe ihr habt die letzten schönen Tage noch recht viel Spass auf zwei Rädern...

Würde auch gerne noch fahren hab letztens aber was zu schweres gehoben und mir dabei  Bandscheibenmäßigen Mist eingehandelt.

Grüße an euch alle
Dill


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ja das war heute wieder eine schöne und interessante Tour mit Bike 69 und Fohns, für die ich mich hiermit bedanke. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kulminator (17. September 2006)

Dill schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne noch fahren hab letztens aber was zu schweres gehoben und mir dabei  Bandscheibenmäßigen Mist eingehandelt.



Hallo Dill,
das hört sich ja net soo toll an.... 
Dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung. Wird schon wieder  
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Google (17. September 2006)

Ihr seid schon Kerle  keiner informiert wie es heute in Bad Orb war  Ich denke die Berichterstattung gebührt anderen als mir (wenn die wollen.....).

Zu meiner Warte nur so viel: Es hat mir wieder verdammt viel Spass gemacht  Super Wetter für den September, rund 250 waren am Start für Kurz- und Langstrecke. Wir sind alle ohne Stürze und Defekte ins Ziel gekommen, das ist das Wichtigste ! Die Downhills waren teils ultraklasse. Das einzige was störte, waren die Biker darin  

So, das war es schon wieder für dieses Jahr an Events. Nächstes Jahr sind Schotten (Ende/Anfang April/Mai, 45 Km 950 HM) als Einstieg und dann FRAMMERSBACH (Ende Juni) und WOMBACH (Ende Juli) mal wieder an der Reihe wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt. Habe wieder Lust bekommen  Hoffentlich sind ein paar Jungs/Mädels ? von Euch dabei. Alleine kann ich mich nur schwer motivieren. Geteiltes Leid ist eben halbes Leid  

Zum Nightride am Mittwoch: Ich habe gehört, dass der für Einige so lange geht, dass es einfach zu spät wird....Kann ich verstehen. Ich muß auch um 5 wieder raus. Aber: Es wird wohl der einzige dieser Art in diesem Jahr bleiben. Ist aber kein Problem wenn das nichts für Euch ist  

*Zum kommenden WE brauch ich mal Eure Rückäußerung* Vor meinen Urlaubsantritt kann ich nur am Samstag fahren, weils Montagsfrüh schon um 3aus den Federn geht. Jetzt wollt  ich Euch fragen ob ich ne durchschnittliche Tour für Jedermann/frau anbieten soll mit moderaten Tempo (Es sind also die gefragt, die es momentan gemässigt angehen lassen  Lust und Zeit am Samstag ?) oder ob es auch mal ne *BaBuFe XXL *sein kann (Ab/An Shooters circa 90 - 100 KM, circa 1300 Hm) ? Es werden dann alle mir bekannte Trails mitgenommen. Natürlich auch in einem recht angenehmen Tempo (man will ja geniessen ) und wie immer mit ner Pause.

Bitte sagt doch mal ein paar Takte dazu, Eure (aller) Meinung ist mir wichtig. So gegen Mittwoch würde ich dann eine Tour anbieten. Mit Kulmi habe ich wegen der Erkundungstour am Fernblick gesprochen. Wir werden die später mal spontan machen, wenn sich nur wenige für das WE für ne Tour finden. Bei so einer Erkundungstour fährt man halt oft Wege doppelt oder muß sich auch mal länger orientieren, fährt in Sackgassen,was nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Auf alle Fälle wird das gemacht weil es eine Bereicherung für das Tourenangebot ist  

So jetzt langts, bis bald im dunklen Wald 

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (17. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Ihr seid schon Kerle  keiner informiert wie es heute in Bad Orb war  Ich denke die Berichterstattung gebührt anderen als mir (wenn die wollen.....).



BadOrb? Was war denn heute dort?  

Spass gemacht...  Also für mich wars ja bekanntlich das "erste Mal" - und ich kann allen eigentlich nur zuraten, sich auch mal an der Challenge oder ähnlichen Veranstaltungen zu versuchen. JSchmitt, Google und meiner einer haben uns ja für die lange Strecke (60 km, 1400 hm) entschieden. Da waren schon heftige Anstiege und Abfahrten dabei, die neben Kondition auch Fahrpraxis erforderten (fast wie auf BaBuTouren ..). Unsere Ziele haben wir eigentlich alle erreicht: 
1) Ankommen 
2) kein Sturz 
3) keine Panne 
4) unter 4 Stunden zu bleiben und 
5) nicht unbedingt als Letzter durchs Ziel. 
Ich habe Google zwar an den steilen Anstiegen viel Zeit gekostet, aber er zeigte sich geduldig und hat dem eigenen Kampfgeist auf eine bessere Platzierung dem Gemeinschaftserlebnis Vorrang gegeben - dafür gebührt ihm eine Ehrenmedaille .  

Insgesamt nehme ich von heute viele positive Eindrücke  mit und bin schon etwas heiss auf das nächste Rennen... Müssen wir wirklich bis Schotten in 2007 warten?? 
Freue mich auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour, die auch mal wieder etwas ruhiger zur Sache gehen darf.....  

Schönen Start in die Woche... 
Roman


----------



## bike69 (17. September 2006)

Guten Abend alle Zusammen,

erstmal Anerkennung an alle, die heute in Bad Orb gefahren sind  und Respekt, nachdem ich eure Plätze erfahren haben 

@[email protected] wäre am Samstag dabei, aber nur bei der lockern Runde 
Ansonsten, langt die Puste noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. September 2006)

So, ich melde mich jetzt erst mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab.
Die Koffer sidn gepackt, das Bike ist verstaut - der Lago ruft.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen, dann gehören die Trails am Altissimo, Tremalzo usw. mir [word].

Andernfalls werde ich wohl die ganze Zeit gut essen und trinken müssen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. September 2006)

Hallo Google und Kulminator,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu Eurer erfolgreichen Teilnahme in Bad Orb 

Für die Samstagstour würde mich schon sehr reizen, alle bekannten Google Trails kennenzulernen, bin aber auch für die lockere Variante zu haben d.h. fahre auf jeden Fall mit. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## JSchmitt (17. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nun von mir die LateNight Berichterstattung.
Ja ich kann mich Kulimnator nur anschließen ... alle Ziele wurden erreicht.
Wir haben auch nicht auf Kuchen und Kaffee verzichtet.

Nachdem ich ein Jahr in Bad Orb ausgesetzt habe, stand ich heute mit Google und "Kulmi" (den Ersttäter) im Startblock ... doch wer war da noch ... ja der Staanemer! Nach einem gemeinsamen Start habe ich mich etwas abgesetzt und bin etwas vor den beiden ins Ziel gekommen. Doch Google und Kulmi hätten die gleiche Leistung bestimmt auch erbracht ... Die geänderte Strecke hatte weiterhin den gefürchteten "Horst" (nicht endender steiler Anstieg) enthalten, jedoch auch viele tolle Abfahrten wo man richtig Meter gutmachen konnte. Es war wirklich Spitze, das Wetter hat gehalten ... jedoch bin ich morgen auf meinen Körper gespannt . 
Der Staanemer hat sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt und sich aus familiären Gründen zu Höchstleistungen motivieren lassen ... oder war es doch etwas anderes ;-) und hat die komplette Challenge kurz "gebucht". Ich bin gepannt, was er von seinem Berglauf zu berichten hat!
Die Challenge in Bad Orb war wirklich gelungen ... und wir wissen jetzt auch warum es für reine Mountainbiker auche ine "Challenge" ist .

Grüße an alle anderen die Heute unterwegs waren!
Jochen


----------



## fohns (18. September 2006)

erstmal ein großes lob an unsere marathonis!!
super gemacht, Jungs!!!! schön, dass alle gesund und gut ins ziel gekommen sind.




Google schrieb:


> @fohns, bike69 und [email protected] Würd mich freuen wenn Ihr auch beim gemütlichen Nightride dabei seid



 
würde mich auch freuen, geht aber leider nicht. Euch viel spaß!

samstag:
ich bin dabei. das letzte mal Googletour für ne lange zeit  
nicht auszudenken....
wobei ich zu der vollen der-fred-ist-Google-strohwitwer-andachts-trail-tour tendiere. auch wenn mir vollkommen klar ist, dass die marathonis voll im saft stehen und es trotz der beteuerungen wieder schnell werden könnte  
aber: die mainspacken sind ja vollends GA-1-1/2-gepowered (auch Du, mein Sohn Bik69!).
schaun mer mal. was keine wettbewerbsansage sein soll  .

grüße an alle vom
fohns.


----------



## Google (18. September 2006)

Hallo allerseits 

@[email protected] War für mich gar keine Problem......ausser das wir das hübsche Mädel bei Kilometer 10 ziehen lassen mussten  Ich hoffe ich war auch ein bisserl Motivation.

@[email protected] Ich frag mich gerade wer hier tief stapelt   

@[email protected] Wo bleibt Dein Bericht   

@[email protected] Für Dich stelle ich gerne die Frage direkt  : Kannst und willst Du am Samstag ne gemeinsame Tour fahren ? Und was ? 

Bis denne


----------



## Google (18. September 2006)

Uuuups, Da haste wohl meine Gedanken gelesen und bist mir zuvor gekommen.

Da fällt mir ja wieder die Lösung aller Probleme ein: Die Kombitour  Ich werds wieder so gestalten, dass nach ner gewissen Zeit ein erster Tourenteil mit der Pause beendet wird, dann gehts halt weiter mit der XXL. aber im gemässigten Tempo  

@[email protected] Schade das es am Mittwoch nicht klappt  ....... .......


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2006)

@[email protected] Da mein Anfahrtsweg am Mittwoch Abend mich eh an Deiner Haustür vorbeiführt, wann soll ich davor stehen


----------



## fohns (18. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Für Dich stelle ich gerne die Frage direkt  : Kannst und willst Du am Samstag ne gemeinsame Tour fahren ? Und was ?



ich könnt mich mit den extraeinladungen anfreunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Google schrieb:


> Uuuups, Da haste wohl meine Gedanken gelesen und bist mir zuvor gekommen.



na klar. bei mir leuchet dann immer ein lämpchen auf  
leider reichts aber noch nicht für die BaBuLightNight.



Google schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ja wieder die Lösung aller Probleme ein: Die Kombitour  Ich werds wieder so gestalten, dass nach ner gewissen Zeit ein erster Tourenteil mit der Pause beendet wird, dann gehts halt weiter mit der XXL. aber im gemässigten Tempo



sehr gute idee! dann können alle mitfahrn. 
dennoch: ich erzähl mal ausem nähkästchen, dass Bike69 gestern 70km höllentempo über die berge geflitzt ist. hat wohl schon die wiedersehensfreude mit dem rest der truppe für kommenden samstag im blick gehabt. hat auch seeeehr orgastisch gegrinst beim biken. und beim pausenkaffee die ganzen zähne schwarz vor mücken. sowas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




grüße vom fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (18. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> ......ausser das wir das hübsche Mädel bei Kilometer 10 ziehen lassen mussten



Sie ist doch bis Kilometer 60 in unseren Gedanken mitgefahren, nicht wahr??  Jochen hat ja schon zitiert, weshalb die Challenge eine Challenge ist...   Also Jungs, nehmt auch diese Bemerkung als Motivation, um die Challenge mal selbst zu erfahren....  

@bike69, und alle anderen, die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig dabei [email protected] : wo bleiben eure Anmeldungen für den Mittwoch (auch wenn dies nach persönlicher Einladung aussieht)?   

@[email protected] : haste den Molkenberg noch geknackt? Auf den bereits angeforderten Bericht bin ich gespannt.... 

Gruß Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (18. September 2006)

Hallo Roman,

danke für die persönliche Einladung   werde sehen was ich machen kann, aber der Job halt  

Spätestens Samstag  



Kulminator schrieb:


> @bike69, und alle anderen, die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig dabei [email protected] : wo bleiben eure Anmeldungen für den Mittwoch (auch wenn dies nach persönlicher Einladung aussieht)?
> 
> Gruß Roman


----------



## fohns (18. September 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Spätestens Samstag



na, dann wirds doch was!!
@Google: wann, wohin, warum, gegen wen, wie lange ....





@Bike69:
hab nochmals dank für die klasse tour!! musste mal öfter einsetzen hier.


----------



## Staanemer (18. September 2006)

Moin Leude, 

was soll ich da jetzt sagen.

Zuerst mal zur geplanten Samstagstour: bei mir zeitlich sehr schlecht. Ich tendiere eher zu Sonntag.
Nightride würde ich gerne, geht aber wohl zeitlich auch nicht, wenn dann kurzfristig. Also nicht wundern, wenn ich unangemeldet am Treffpunkt stehe.

Challenge kurz Bericht:

Geil, einfach nur geil. Es war mir ja klar, dass ich keinen Blumentopf gewinne, aber was solls. Schliesslich habe ich erst diesen Frühling mit Laufen angefangen.
Zuerst gings am Samstag über angebliche 5 km (es waren wohl genaugenommen 5.1). Mein erster Wettlauf überhaupt. Zwei Runden durch den Salinenpark und Stadtkern. Beim Start gingen alle ab wie Zäpfchen und ich wurde fix nach hinten durchgereicht. Schnell wurde mir klar, dass aus dem Vorhaben eben mal locker mitzulaufen nichts wird. Also Vollgas, Puls 186. Nun wurde mir auch auch klar, warum es auf 2,5 Kilometer drei Versorgungspunkte gab: weil man sie braucht! Beeindruckend war die Zuschauermenge, die auch die Läufer auf den letzten Plätzen durch Rufen und Applaus voll motivierte. Und plötzlich stand da auch Google und schrie:" Supiee!" (Danke!).
Im Ziel feuerten mein Cousin Stephen und seine Freundin Berit mich nochmal an. Meine Platzierung im Lauf weiss ich nicht, muss ich mal online nachschauen. War mir aber auch egal, denn schneller gings einfach nicht.
Kurzes Chill-Out und dann ab zur Massage. Und das Mädel war nicht nur hübsch, sondern konnte auch noch richtig gut massieren (Hose zu, nur die Beine). Zwischenstand der Challenge nach dem Lauf war für Platz 40 von 46  
Nachdem sich die Aufregung gelegt hatte, konnte man mal so gucken, wer denn so alles da war. Lauter nette Leute und erstaunlich viele weibliche Teilnehmer.
Vor dem MTB-Rennen stellte sich nun die Frage, ob leichtes Hardteil oder Fully, Stollen oder Semislicks. Da ich die Strecke nicht vorher gesehen habe entschied ich mich das zu fahren, was ich am besten kenne, also Fully und Stollen. Und das war gut so.
Es gab gleich am Start eine Sturz in der Masse des Feldes, jedoch konnten alle weiterfahren. Ich hatte mich zu wenig warmgefahren und irgendwie wars mir auch zu voll, naja, eben 250 Biker auf einem 2 Meter breiten Feldweg, das staubt gewaltig. Google und Konsorten fuhren mir langsam davon, auch Stephen, der die 38 Kilometer Kurzstrecke mitfuhr, war bald aus meinem Sichtfeld verschwunden.
Kurze Zeit darauf wurde ich endlich warm, und gerade in diesem Augenblick überholten mich zwei Biker, denen es wohl ähnlich ging. Es ging nur leicht nach oben, also ab in den Windschatten und mitheizen.
Bald überholte unser Trio einige Fahrer und bereits bei der Tourteilung war Stephen wieder in Sichtweite.
Die Strecke war sehr angenehm, es gab nur zwei Steigungen, an denen kurz das kleine Kettenblatt zu Einsatz kam, die anderen waren human. Die Downhills hatten alle Pfeffer. Streckenposten warnten vor schwierigen Stellen. Eben noch 56 Sachen auf Schotter, dann plötzlich eine rote Fahne an einer 90 Grad kurve und wieder hoch. Auf dem Single-Trails zeigte sich schnell, wer fahren konnte und wer nicht: "Ey, was soll das, Du kannst doch hier nicht überholen" - Ja, dann fahr halt schneller... Man kann übrigens dort doch überholen, sogar mehr als einem.   Man sollte halt schauen, dass man vor dem Vordermann auf den Singletrail kommt.
Und Platten gab es massenhaft, ich grüsse hiermit den Racing Ralf Fan-Clup und alle übrigen superleicht-Pneu Fahrer.  
Kurz vor dem Ziel dann ein kleines Maleur, als ein älterer Herr im Anstieg sein wildes Velo Schauff nicht mehr zügeln konnte. Es scheute vor einer seitlichen Grasnarbe und warf seinen Reiter wiederwillig ab. Schlecht für mich, denn ich war direkt dahinter und wollte den kurzen Anstieg im schweren Gang durchdrücken. So war nicht nur für mich laufen angesagt, sondern auch für die hinter mir. Sprich, der Verkehr wurde dezent aufgehalten. Und da ich bekanntlich im laufen noch schwächer bin, als im fahren überholten mich 3 von 5 Konkurrenten wieder, die ich auch der letzten Abfahrt hinter mir gelassen hatte. So auch ein Konkurrent, mit dem ich schon länger fuhr. Im Schlusssprint kam ich nicht mehr an ihn ran. Im Ziel ein kurzes "Piep" von der Zeitmessung und dann Vollbremsung, denn der Auslauf war nicht nur viel zu kurz, sondern am Ende wurden auf Biertischen Getränke und Obst gerreicht. 
Kurzer Blick auf die Uhr zeigt mir 1 Stunde 47 Minunten und ein paar zerquetschte. somit war ich exakt die Mitte, nämlich Platz 62 von 124, Zwischenstand Challenge Platz 29 von 46.
Nach 30 Sekunden kam Stephen ins Ziel. Man gab sich der Euphorie hin: "Man, war das geil!". Wars auch. 
Trinken, Essen, Chill-Out, Trinken, Duschen, Massage (echt gut, ich brauch ne Frau, die das kann), Trinken, Chill-Out, Essen, Berglauf..uff.
So langsam traten die Begleiterscheinungen des Laufens vom Vortag auf: Knöchell rechts und beide Oberschenkel. Warmlaufen (Aua, was solls, gleich vorbei). "Begrlauf"...von wegen: Bergsprint. Es kam mir vor wie: Startschuss - alle weg und ich stehe alleine am Start.  
Die Strasse hoch ging ja noch, aber die letzten Meter auf dem Molkeberg glichen mehr anspruchsvollen Downhillstrecke als einer Laufbahn. Da war gehen angesagt, nicht nur für mich, alle die ich sah liefen nicht mehr. Angesteckt vom Jubel der Zuschauer im Ziel, der in der durch das Wäldchen tönte, schleppte ich mich wieder joggend den Berg rauf, Jubel, Thomas-Schreie von irgendwoher, Piep, Schluss, Puls 190, Sterne... auslaufen, Atmen nicht vergessen, trinken, erst Apfelschorle, dann Alkoholfreies Schöfferhofer. Bäh, in diese Wiese gekippt und doch lieber Wasser getrunken.  
Dann die Zielankunft der Challenge lang, der Erste kommt ins Ziel, als wäre nichts gewesen, locker flockig, der Zweite ebenfalls, irgendwann kämpft einer mit schmerzverzehrten Gesicht gegen den Berg und gegen den Hintermann.
Berit kommt, Stephens Freundin, nicht mehr ganz so locker, aber das kann ich jetzt am bestem verstehen. Sieben Kilometer hätte ich nicht annähernd geschafft. Sie erhält vier (!!!) Urkunden und wird unter anderem Zweite der Frauen in der Spessart Challenge lang. *RESPEKT*

Und ich nehme mit ein bisschen Stolz meinen Blumentopf mit nach Hause  

Auf gehts, wenn ich das schaffe, dann könnt Ihr das auch. Nächstes Jahr, oder?

Thomas


----------



## fohns (18. September 2006)

super bericht!
super leistung.


gratulation dem Staanemer zu beidem!!!







Staanemer schrieb:


> Auf gehts, wenn ich das schaffe, dann könnt Ihr das auch. Nächstes Jahr, oder?



wobei ich dies für ein gerücht halte...


----------



## Google (19. September 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Challenge kurz Bericht:


 Selten so gelacht


Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Da mein Anfahrtsweg am Mittwoch Abend mich eh an Deiner Haustür vorbeiführt, wann soll ich davor stehen


 So gegen 19:15 Uhr reicht. Vielleicht komme ich Dir auch entgegen wenns passt. Würde mich bei Dir dann nochmal melden.





fohns schrieb:


> wobei ich zu der vollen der-fred-ist-Google-strohwitwer-andachts-trail-tour tendiere.


Bitteschön hier isse  


*BaBuFe XXL Kombi am Samstag  *

Mmmm.....der Text scheint so lange wie die Tour zu sein......


----------



## hoschie (19. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Eure Berichte von der Challange sind echt klasse, ein dickes "Respect  " an alle Teilnehmer.
Wenn ich Eure Beiträge lese bekomme ich große Lust mal wieder mit Euch zu radeln. In letzter Zeit wars nicht möglich, aber "nächstes" WE (nicht "dieses") bin ich mal wieder dabei. Allen Urlaubern (Malle oder Gardasee) wünsch ich erstmal viel, viel Spass...dem Rest aber auch  .
Bis bald sagt der Hoschie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. September 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> ..




ohne Zitat.. stelle nur fest, daß der fohns ein neues echt geiles Benutzerbild hat   Habt ihr das auch schon bemerkt? Vollster Respekt... haste das selber gemacht?


----------



## fohns (19. September 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ohne Zitat.. stelle nur fest, daß der fohns ein neues echt geiles Benutzerbild hat   Habt ihr das auch schon bemerkt? Vollster Respekt... haste das selber gemacht?



 
für Euch gesucht...


----------



## Kulminator (19. September 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> für Euch gesucht...



so ein Holland-Rad hätte sich auch ganz gut als Bild gemacht, oder?  

@[email protected] saugeiler Bericht... Respekt


----------



## Kulminator (19. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> *BaBuFe XXL Kombi am Samstag  *



Hab ich ja jetzt erst in der ganzen Länge mitbekommen... Das ist ja mal ne wirklich nette Tour. Dafür bekommst du von mir glatt den Triple Daumen:


----------



## Google (20. September 2006)

Und ich freue mich, dass ich vor meinen Antritt ins Exil in der Türkei  noch so viele von Euch am Samstag sehen darf  

Bis heuteabend 

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> So gegen 19:15 Uhr reicht. Vielleicht komme ich Dir auch entgegen wenns passt. Würde mich bei Dir dann nochmal melden.p


ich stehe dann um 19:15 vor Deiner Tür. Bis dann ...


----------



## JSchmitt (20. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Bilder von Bad Orb sind online ...
Wenn ich sie richtig überflogen habe sind die Bilder 21, 43, 122, 179 interessant. Eines vom Start natürlich auch, da sind wir jedoch nur am Rande zu erkennen .

Grüße an Alle
Jochen


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2006)

@[email protected] Dein Nightride hatt sich mir auf ewig ins Hirn gebrannt  

Kaum im Steinheimerwald tut es einen Schlag und ich steh ohne Luft im Hinterrad da. Soweit kein Proplem, Licht auf dem Lenker nach hinten gedreht, neuer Schlauch rein pumpen und ... NIX, Pumpe pumpt nicht mehr  Die habe ich an Ort und Stelle entsorgt, die ist soweit geflogen wie noch keine zuvor  Also alles wieder zusammenmontiert und los. Jetzt weis ich, dass man knapp 15-20 mit Plattfuß hinten fahren kann und man den A... gut durchmassiert bekommt  

Aber sonst war's schön. 

Jetzt geht ich erstmal duschen, gute Nacht ...


----------



## Google (21. September 2006)

Oh Mann  Nur gut, dass Dir nicht der Steinheimer Galgen, der ganz in Deiner Nähe war, eingefallen ist. Sonst wären wir in Malle wohl jetzt nur noch zu Dritt .

Bilder sind richtig gut geworden ! Heutabend hau ich se ins Forum  Die 2Lupinen waren Weltklasse  Die Tour hat richtig Spass gemacht 

Grüße

Google der noch ganz schön müde ist


----------



## Google (21. September 2006)

Wie versprochen noch ein paar Bilder von gesternabend:

*Die Mitfahrer. Die Lupinchen sind unverkennbar  *




*Ich stelle vor von links nach rechts: BlackTrek, MtbEde, etc...  *





*Uuups ...... Krasse Blitz*





*Lichtspiel....*





*Die neueste Beleuchtungstechnik: Glühwürmer, ööhm Schlangen*





Weitere Bilder wie immer im Fotoalbum.

Bis Samstag  

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. September 2006)

Dank an alle Mitfahrer für den Geilen Nightride gestern 

Sollten wir bald wiederholen!!!

Google: Tolle Bilder, Freu mich auf Samstag  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kulminator (22. September 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dank an alle Mitfahrer für den Geilen Nightride gestern
> 
> Sollten wir bald wiederholen!!!
> 
> ...



Danke Patrick, damit sprichst du mir aus der Seele....


----------



## bike69 (22. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider musste ich mich heute wieder für die Tour Morgen abmelden     

Muss Morgen meiner Familie bei einem wichtigen Termin helfen    

Wünsche euch allen eine gute Tour und viel Spass    

@[email protected] Dir einen schönen Urlaub 

@[email protected]  Bis die Tage im Wald und drückt die Daumen, dass das Wetter hält


----------



## Google (22. September 2006)

Und wir ? Sind wir etwa nicht DEINE FAMILIE      

Spass beiseite. Schade das Du nicht dabei sein kannst. Wir sehen uns im Oktober  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (23. September 2006)

nochmal dickes Lob an unseren Guide. War heute wieder mal eine saugeile Tour.. .     Hat wirklich die Bezeichnung XXL verdient... 







Meine Bilder sind online und können in meiner Galerie eingesehen werden...
Gruß
Roman


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. September 2006)

Das war eine saustarke megageile Trailtour, die ich bestimmt nicht sooo schnell vergessen werde... 

Lob an Google, er hat uns klasse geführt!


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2006)

Auch von mir ein besonderes Lob an den Guide Google der sehr oft Touren anbietet, mit guten Ideen wie z.B. einem Nightride aufwartet, und seine Touren durch superbe Ortskenntnis zu einer tollen Mischung aus Trails, Uphill wie Downhill und einer Pause im Naturfreundehaus ausgestaltet. 

Vielen Dank auch an alle Mitfahrer, war eine starke Gruppe 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (24. September 2006)

Ach Jungs, das geht runter wie Öl  Es hat sich hier aber auch ne starke Gruppe gefunden, die gut zusammenpasst. Da macht es einfach Spass mit Euch zusammen zu touren  

Eure grinsenden Gesichter  nach einem netten Downhill sind für mich Motivation genug weitere Touren anzubieten  

@Ku[email protected] Da haste mit Deinem Handy ja echt ein paar klasse Bilder geschossen. Nicht schlecht das Teil. Nach dem Urlaub werd ich mir gleich mal ein paar runterladen 


Und wie versprochen ein paar Bilder von mir:

*Erst mal gemütlich warmfahren *






*Die B-Quelle darf natürlich nicht fehlen*






*Dicker Albert, Plattfuß (er wurde seinem Namen gerecht..) und Torpedo 64 in den Michelbachern Weinbergen*






*Tja...Manchmal muss man sein Bike auch tragen  Übrigens: Ist das Wetter nicht geil ?*








Weitere Bilder hab ich im Album " Barbarossa Buchberg Fernblick XXL" abgelegt.


Ich meld mich jetzt erst mal für 2 Wochen ab in  den Urlaub. 

*Haltet mir bis dahin die Ohren steif, habt ne gute Zeit, tourt schön , habt noch schönes Wetter  ​*
*Bis bald im Wald !!*  


Frank


----------



## fohns (24. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Und wir ? Sind wir etwa nicht DEINE FAMILIE



soso.......

Dir nochmals schönen urlaub, Google, Deine familie Fred wird Dich vermissen.

die tour gestern war echt genial! dank auch von mir, Google (Deine ohren will ich aber nicht steifhalten) und an die truppe!! 

wie sieht es diese woche mit einer GA-tour aus??
ich würde ganz gerne mal wieder so RICHTIG am main entlangspacken. richtung AB, ganz gemütlich. interessenten?!?





grüße vom fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (24. September 2006)

Mit einigen von Euch hatte ich am Mittwoch auf dem Buchberg schon gesprochen: 

Es gibt mal wieder eine "Tour rund um Hanau"! 

Diesmal in einer etwas verkürzten/veränderten Variante als Nightride. Der Boden ist schön trocken und lässt sich gut fahren (wenn´s drauf ankommt auch mit einem Crossrad oder Trekkingbike) und die Brennesseln und Dornen haben sich auf ein erträgliches Mass zurückentwickelt, so dass auch wieder ein Grossteil der kleinen Pfade schön fahrbar sind.  

Tempo wird sehr gemütlich und ist eher zum Luftholen und Entspannen nach einem schweren Arbeitstag gedacht.  

Ich veröffentliche diesen Beitrag sowohl in "Touren rund um Hanau" als auch "Regelmässige Biketreffs" und würde mich sehr freuen, von beiden Threads Leute zu treffen, die ich schon länger nicht gesehen habe (ja ich weiss, es liegt an mir...).

Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch Abend
BlackTrek/Sonja


----------



## der-silberfisch (24. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich auch bei dieser Tour leider nicht dabei sein konnte  platz ich fast vor Neid. Das muß ja echt eine Spitzenrunde gewesen sein. Hat der Guide dafür nicht einen Orden verdient?





Dafür hab ich jetzt mal wieder 2 Wochen frei und hoffe dann auch mal wieder mit 

 zu können.

Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch....
Robert


----------



## JSchmitt (24. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

da muß ich gestern ja eine Hammer-Google-Tour verpasst haben.
Schade, dass ich nicht mehr Zeit zum Biken mit Euch habe :-(! 

Ich habe jedoch die "Familien-Rat-Genehmigung" für den nächsten Sonntag vormittag bekommen. Ich würde gerne eine Tour rund um den Hahnenkamm mit ca. 1000hm anbieten. Start um ca. 9:00 Uhr - Dauer ca. 4h. Wege sind durchweg fahrbar und vielleicht nicht ganz so traillastig, jedoch auch mit "leckeren" Downhills, wenn gewünscht. Bitte gebt mir bis Mittwoch ein Feedback ob Interesse besteht, dann stelle ich es ins LMB.

Noch einen angenehmen Sonntag.
@Google: Schönen Urlaub und Regeneration !

Euer
Jochen


----------



## Google (24. September 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Hat der Guide dafür nicht einen Orden verdient?



  ​
Ich sehe schon....der richtige Mann für einen Trikotentwurf  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> .....Es gibt mal wieder eine "Tour rund um Hanau"! .........Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch Abend



  ​
Kann ich nur empfehlen  



JSchmitt schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine Tour rund um den Hahnenkamm mit ca. 1000hm anbieten. Start um ca. 9:00 Uhr



  ​
Ich sehe schon. Es geht weiter  Hoffentlich haste mit der Startzeit Glück   

Und jetzt aber tschüss


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!!

da habe ich ja einiges verpasst in der letzten Woche! 
Wollte mich mal kurz zurück melden.
Habt ihr schon was neues geplant für die kommende Woche?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kulminator (24. September 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine Tour rund um den Hahnenkamm mit ca. 1000hm anbieten.



Hört sich lecker an ... bin aber 'dummerweise leider' zu der Zeit auf Malle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (26. September 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon was neues geplant für die kommende Woche?



Guude, Rocky!! schön, dass Du wieder unter uns weilst. auch wenn Dir keiner antwortet. 

am mittwoch wird wohl BlckTreck eine düster-tour anbieten. ich kann noch nichts genaues sagen, wann ich fahren kann.
am wochenende sieht es bei mir schlecht aus, da ich nicht hier bin und somit nicht fahren kann. an den beiden darauf kommenden wochenenden ebenfalls.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wird hier ganz still, wenn der Google im wohlverdienten urlaub ist. 
wahrscheinlich sucht er gerade ein paar trails in seinem urlaubsland, um die BaBuFeXXL-tour noch etwas auszudehnen.

grüße vom Fohns.


----------



## BlackTrek (26. September 2006)

Ich wollte nochmal ein bisschen Werbung für den Nightride morgen machen:

Das Wetter soll sich deutlich verbessern. Der Wetterdienst sagt für den Abend 18Grad, wolkig und 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3244


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. September 2006)

Black Trek :wäre gern mitgefahren bin aber nicht fit. 
 J Schmitt : 9 Uhr ist sehr früh für einen Sonntagmorgen wie wär es mit 10:30 Uhr ?
An alle : Wer hat wann am Wochenende Zeit und Lust zu fahren?
Vorschläge : Freitag abend  Nightride , Samstag oder Sonntag Hahnenkammtour ?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## JSchmitt (27. September 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> J Schmitt : 9 Uhr ist sehr früh für einen Sonntagmorgen wie wär es mit 10:30 Uhr ?


Hallo Patrik, falls die Beteiligung für Sonntag bis Samstag mittag sehr gering (bzw. =0) ist, könnte ich Dich auch in Gr.-Welzheim abholen gegen 10:00 Uhr und wir fahren einen Teil zusammen? Viel Später möchte ich eigentlich nicht, da die Familie mich am Nachmittag auch noch benötigt ;-).
Falls das eine alternative für Dich ist, sende mir mal Deine Mobilrufnummer per PN. Ich habe kein Problem nach Gr.-Welzheim zu kommen, wollte dies jedoch nicht in die Tour für alle einbauen ;-). 

Grüße Jochen

Hier nochmals für alle:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3263


----------



## bike69 (27. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte auch Interesse, mich am Sonntag bei einer Tour anzuschliesen.
Finde das 09:00 recht früh ist  
Vielleicht können wir uns ja unterwges treffen, z.B. Hahnenkam  
So mit der 09:00 Gruppe und der 10:30 Gruppe   
Wie ist eure Meinung  Rocky, was ist mit Dir ??



JSchmitt schrieb:


> Hallo Patrik, falls die Beteiligung für Sonntag bis Samstag mittag sehr gering (bzw. =0) ist, könnte ich Dich auch in Gr.-Welzheim abholen gegen 10:00 Uhr und wir fahren einen Teil zusammen? Viel Später möchte ich eigentlich nicht, da die Familie mich am Nachmittag auch noch benötigt ;-).
> Falls das eine alternative für Dich ist, sende mir mal Deine Mobilrufnummer per PN. Ich habe kein Problem nach Gr.-Welzheim zu kommen, wollte dies jedoch nicht in die Tour für alle einbauen ;-).
> 
> Grüße Jochen
> ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. September 2006)

Hallo Jochen, Bike 69

danke für das Abholangebot. Finde Deine Tour gut. Da Bike 69 auch Interesse hat wäre 9 Uhr 45 am B8 Parkplatz vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss.
Jetzt macht die Wettervorhersage für den Sonntag Sorge.
Könnt Ihr evtl.auch Samstags ,da der besser werden soll ?
Oder wir entscheiden es am Freitag Abend ?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## bike69 (28. September 2006)

Moin, Moin,

also bei mir ist SA möglich, aber da erst ab 12:00 und SO um 09:45 geht auch  
Wir sollten das am Freitag entscheiden, wenn wir wissen, wie das Wetter wird.
Hauptsache wir kommen in den Wald  



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen, Bike 69
> 
> danke für das Abholangebot. Finde Deine Tour gut. Da Bike 69 auch Interesse hat wäre 9 Uhr 45 am B8 Parkplatz vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss.
> Jetzt macht die Wettervorhersage für den Sonntag Sorge.
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. September 2006)

So Jungs,

was ist denn jetzt am WE? 
Könnte am Sonntag, aber bitte nicht vorm aufstehen!!!
Lasst nicht alles einschlafen wenn Franky im Urlaub ist, sonst müssen wir ihn anbinden wenn er zurück kommt.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## bike69 (28. September 2006)

Hallo Christoph,

er lebt   
Klasse, wann könntest Du den am So ?




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> was ist denn jetzt am WE?
> Könnte am Sonntag, aber bitte nicht vorm aufstehen!!!
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. September 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> er lebt
> Klasse, wann könntest Du den am So ?



Hi,

ich habe Zeit aber nicht so früh so um 10.30 Uhr.
Wo wollen wir uns treffen?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (29. September 2006)

Hallo,

wo wolltest Du / Ihr den fahren  




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe Zeit aber nicht so früh so um 10.30 Uhr.
> Wo wollen wir uns treffen?
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. September 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo wolltest Du / Ihr den fahren



Ist mir egal!
Wir können uns am Shooters oder am Parkplatz B8 treffen.

// Christoph


----------



## JSchmitt (29. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ja ich weiß, ich bin etwas früher unterwegs als andere hier im Forum, aber es soll ja auch etwas für alle "Geschmäcker" geboten werden.

Ich habe meinen Startermin auf 9:45 Uhr für den Parkplatz an der B8 verschoben und würde mich freuen, wenn somit vielleicht noch der ein oder andere "mehr" dazukommt. 

Ansonsten kann ich bike69 und rocky_mountain nur empfehlen zusammen zu fahren. Stellt was ins LMB rein und trefft zumindest Euch beide und vielleicht noch mehr, die zu einer anderen Uhrzeit fahren. Nicht unzufrieden sein, dass ohne Google nichts läuft, sondern "das Heft in die Hand nehmen" und einen Termin eintragen und zur Verfügung stellen! So lebt der Geist und der Sinn dieses Forums ...

Sowiet so gut ... anbei der Link zum geänderten Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3263

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. September 2006)

Also ich hab mich jetzt beim Jochen für Sonntag angemeldet.
Ich hoffe Rocky und Bike 69 kommen noch dazu. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2006)

Männers,

bin zurueckgekehrt nach Hanau, nach 6 Jahren Tschechien. Weiss schon länger dass hier ein Biketreff ist.
Wo genau ist am Sonntag der Startplatz? Uhrzeit sollte kein Problem sein.
Vielleicht kann ich mich aufraffen und das faule Fleisch e bissl auslüften.

Grusz, der Kombinatschef


----------



## der-silberfisch (29. September 2006)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wo genau ist am Sonntag der Startplatz?



Naabend, der Treffunkt 9:45 Uhr ist hier:





Gruß Robert


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2006)

Supi,

da kann ich ja hinspucken. 
Also, wenn ich mich Sonntachfrie noch regen kann  dann bin ich da. Ohne Schutzbleche, versteht sich

Grusz, der Kombinatschef


----------



## Google (30. September 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Maedels

sonnÄ±ge Gruesse aus der TÃ¼rkeÄ±  

hÄ±er laeuft ja alles am SchnÃ¼rschen  Freu mÄ±ch schon auf dÄ±e RÃ¼ckkehr und dem bÄ±ken Ä±m Spessart mÄ±t Euch  

MÄ±t bÄ±ken Ä±st hÄ±er nÄ±cht so vÄ±el, beschraenke mÄ±ch mom auf BeachjoggÄ±ng ( lauft besser als gedacht) und bÄ±s gestern noch Beachvollyball. Resumee aus dreÄ± Tagen Beachvollyball: LÄ±nker Oberschenkel gezerrt, Rechter Oberarm ebenso, rechter Brustkorb geprellt...und eÄ±n kleÄ±ner FÄ±nger schoen gestaucht. RÄ±tzeblau und dÄ±ck Ä±st er. WÄ±eso muss Ä±ch auch jedem Ball hÄ±nterhersprÄ±ngen   Den Russen muss man es halt mal zeÄ±gen   

@KombÄ±[email protected] Nachdem Ä±ch DÄ±ch ja nun schon seÄ±t meÄ±ner Anmeldung Ä±m Forum durch dÄ±verse PostÄ±ngs und PN's (alle Schaltjahre) kenne, wÃ¼rd Ä±ch mÄ±ch natÃ¼rlÄ±ch freuen, wenn wÄ±r mal ne gemeÄ±nsame Spessarttour fahren wÃ¼rden  

BÄ±s denne

Schoelle Boelle , GÃ¼lle Huelle  

Euer 

GÃÃGLÃ


----------



## bike69 (30. September 2006)

Moin, Christoph,

das Wetter sieht für Morgen gut aus, laut Bericht.
Wobei es mich auch schon heute ziehen würde.

Was ist den Deine Meinung ? Wo und wann willst Du den fahren ?



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ist mir egal!
> Wir können uns am Shooters oder am Parkplatz B8 treffen.
> 
> // Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (30. September 2006)

Hallo,

dann würde ich sagen wir fahren bei der Tour vom JSchmitt mit!
Ich werde mich mal anmelden bin dann um 9:30uhr am Shooters.

// Christoph


----------



## bike69 (30. September 2006)

@Rocky [email protected] Ok, habe mich eben auch angemeldet.

@[email protected] Werde am Parkplatz B8 auf euch warten



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann würde ich sagen wir fahren bei der Tour vom JSchmitt mit!
> Ich werde mich mal anmelden bin dann um 9:30uhr am Shooters.
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. September 2006)

Hi Jungs,

melde mich vom Gardasee zurück. 2 Wochen fast nur beste Bedingungen. In den gut 11 Tagen dort unten (bei einem Regen und einem Ruhetag) haben wir es auf schlanke 10.001 Höhenmeter gebracht. Wegen diverser "Umwege" kann ich die genaue Zahl gar nicht sagen. Die GA-Einheiten von Torbole nach Arco und zurück natürlich nicht zu vergessen. Böse Zungen behaupten, wir waren nur zum Eisessen dort. Aber es war ja Urlaub und kein Straflager.

Die absolute Krönung war die Tremalzotour bei Kaiserwetter. Gut, die knapp 2.300 Hm wollen gekurbelt werden, aber bei dem Panorama war es das mehr als wert. Und die Abfahrt ins Ledrotal auf einem affengeilen Singletrail bei einbrechender Dunkelheit hat gerockt. Für den Altissimo hatten wir nicht das richtige Wetterglück, hier "durften" wir wegen Regen auf halber Strecke umdrehen. So what. 

Morgen ist erst mal technischer Dienst angesagt, aber danach bin ich zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Hoffe, das Wetter lässt noch einige schöne Touren zu.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Oktober 2006)

Sorry Jungs,
habe mich wieder ausgetragen, habe keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht. 
Viel Spaß. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## JSchmitt (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nun die Sonne zerreißt so langsam die Wolken ... ich hoffe, es hält an! Schlamm werden wir trotzdem haben, dafür hat der gestrige Abend gesorgt. Ich bin gespannt! Viel Spaß und bis gleich!

@Bruder_Jörn: Wo (Ort) habt ihr Euch am Gardasee eingemietet? Tremalzo ist schon genial, die Aussicht , die Pasta ;-) und die Abfahrt mit Deinem Bike bestimmt auch!

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Oktober 2006)

Standort war wie immer Torbole. 

Wir sind die üblichen Klassiker im Norden und Osten gefahren. San Giovanni, Tovi, Marocche, Dosso dei Roveri, Altissimo eben. Für viele Touren am Westufer mit Start in Limone und Vesio hätten wir eine zu weite Anfahrt gehabt. So hat es "nur" zur Passo Rocchetta und zum Tremalzo (Auffahrt über die bekannte Schotterstrasse und sensationelle Abfahrt ins Ledrotal) gereicht.  

Die Trails da unten sind doch ein etwas anderes Kaliber. Aber mit dem Bock kommt man überall rauf und wieder runter. Der Scott-Dämpfer lässt einen in vielen Passagen wie in einer Sänfte schweben, auch wenn der Federweg mitunter gut benötigt wurde. Die Bomber hätte manchmal ruhig etwas härter sein dürfen, auf einigen Trial-Passagen war sie doch etwas weich. Aber wenn 100 Kilo Lebendgewicht  draufdrücken kann man ihr wohl keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Abfahrt der Dosso dei Roveri entlang des Altissimohanges nach Navene ist eine der geilsten Überhaupt. Fast 15 Km ansprechende Singletrails im Sinkflug ins Tal. Warum gibt es das hier nicht???

Das Highlight war aber auf der San Giovanni Runde. Ich hatte noch Bilder gemacht und bin etwas hinter meinen Mitfahrern. Mitten im Wald stehen sie auf einmal auf offener Strecke und diskutieren. "Ich habe eine Schlange überfahren" meint einer. Und tatsächlich, im Unterholz schlängelt sich etwas über die Äste. Ca. 1 - 1,50 Meter lang und olivbraun kriecht sie dahin. 

Mit Todesverachtung packe ich die Kamera aus und gehe auf Fotosafari. Na ja, so ein Zoom lässt einen schon einen guten Diskretionsabstand einhalten. Was weiss ich denn was das für ein Vieh ist. Wer so blöd ist, sich auf einem Bergaufstück von nem Bike überfahren zu lassen, der findet im Notfall auch nach einem Ausflug den Weg ins heimische Terrarium nicht mehr. 

Nach einiger Internetrecherche und Bildervergleichen müsste es eine Äskulapnatter gewesen sein. Aber auch eine Trentiner Hochgebirgsmamba will ich nicht ausschliessen [clown].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

Bruder Jörn : Da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen wenn man das so liest. 
Wir waren heute nur beim Hahnenkamm was aber auch schön war.
Vielen Dank an die Gruppe und besonders an Jochen der die Tour eingetragen und geguidet hat. 

An alle : Wer hat Lust auf einen Nightride zum Hahnenkamm ?
Die Tour könnte so aussehen : Freitag 6.10. abend 20 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz B8
Dann direkt über Michelbach, Wasserlos hoch zum Hahnenkamm.
Von hier auf der Höhe fahrend bis Rückersbach wo man das lange Elend abfahren könnte.(Wo wir heute rauf sind ) Oder man fährt weiter Richtung Steinbach um dort dann abzufahren. Zurück zum B8 Parkplatz dann nur noch in der Ebene. Dauer der Tour ca. 2-3 Std.
Bei Interesse stelle ich die Tour ein. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## JSchmitt (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

als Guide-Neuling möchte mich bei meiner heutigen Gruppe bedanken, es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch zusammen und mir wieder mal gezeigt, 
dass ich mehr Trails rechts und links vom Weg unter Augenschein nehmen muß. Überrascht war ich auch, dass wir zu sechst am Start waren, 
obwohl ich bei dem Wetterbericht eher mit ein bis zwei Mitfahrern gerechnet habe. Doch wir hatten ja noch richtig Glück mit dem Wetter, oder?
Schlußendlich hatten wir nur "Treckspritzer" am Rad und zumindest 53km, ca. 950hm in 3:45h auf dem Tacho. Meine Frau und Junior waren
auch glücklich, dass das Zeitkonto nicht überzogen wurde . 

Schade, dass bei Cersten bereits nach den ersten 400hm das "Kühlerwasser" zu heiß wurde.
@Cersten: Ich hoffe, Du bist gut nach Hause gekommen!

Schön, dass wir zwei "Neue" dabei hatten und die wiederum auch gut dabei waren. Ich nehme an, Frank hat auf dem Heimweg das Essen gefehlt.
@Frank: Es soll nicht wieder vorkommen, dass Du um Dein Essen betrogen wirst.

@Patrick @ Robert: Vielen Dank für die Auswahl der Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm und den Trail in der Nähe von Michelbach.
Der X11er bergab gefällt mir besser als bergauf ;-).

@Patrick: Hier das Klein Fully das ich meinte: http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1995_Klein_Mantra.htm

@Robert: Die passende Kritik zur Weinbergabfahrt nehme ich mir zu Herzen und werde zusehen, dass es in der Nähe etwas ähnliches gibt,
dass nicht von anderen fehlinterpretiert werden kann.

Nun was gab es noch auffälliges ... ja den "anderen Weg", eine zerlegte Kette bei Oli, die/der fehlende "Fixerin", die aufgehängte Madonna,
das fehlende Naturfreundehaus am Hahnenkamm, das Keiner die Wasserloser-"Northshore"-Leitern testen wollte.

Gute Nacht,
grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## der-silberfisch (1. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend Zusammen



JSchmitt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> als Guide-Neuling möchte mich bei meiner heutigen Gruppe bedanken, es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch zusammen und mir wieder mal gezeigt,
> dass ich mehr Trails rechts und links vom Weg unter Augenschein nehmen muß.



@JSchmitt: Ja das hast du fein gemacht - so wirst du auch nicht ausgelacht 



Das rechts und links schauen bezeichne ich als Mapping und mache ich nur wenn ich allein unterwegs bin. Aber vielleicht probieren wir das ja mal zu zweit oder so?!

@bike69: Auch ich hoffe du bist gut heimgekommen. Das nächste mal nehme ich dir den Rucksack ab. Aber nur wenn du dann bis zum Schluß dabei bleibst.

@rocky_mountain: Da hast du wohl mal danebengelegen. War bei weitem keine Schlammschlacht. Ätsch 



@diebeidenNeuen: War schön mit euch, ich hoffe wir sehen uns wieder  

Wow, 3 von 6 aus Auheim   Das war ja fast ne Klassenfahrt  

So, bis zum nächsten mal hab ich dann auch meine Schaltprobleme von heute im Griff. Ich hör den Hahnenkamm schon wieder rufen...........

Ach nochwas, so wie es ausschaut habe ich Interesse an einem Nightride unter Führung von Mtb Ede. Setzt ruhig mal was rein. Wir werden sehn...........

Guts Nächtle
Robert


----------



## bike69 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo an das Team von heute,

danke der Nachfrage, ja ich bin gut nach Hause gekommen  

Es hat mir mit euch viel Spass gemacht, vielleicht sollte ich das nächste mal keine Flasche Wein trinken  Meine Pulsuhr wird es mir danken   

Danke an Jochen, der auf mich gewartet hat  

@[email protected] nehme Dich beim Wort  

Wäre am Freitag auch dabei  



der-silberfisch schrieb:


> @bike69: Auch ich hoffe du bist gut heimgekommen. Das nächste mal nehme ich dir den Rucksack ab. Aber nur wenn du dann bis zum Schluß dabei bleibst.
> 
> Ach nochwas, so wie es ausschaut habe ich Interesse an einem Nightride unter Führung von Mtb Ede. Setzt ruhig mal was rein. Wir werden sehn...........


----------



## trelgne (2. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Fast 15 Km ansprechende Singletrails im Sinkflug ins Tal. Warum gibt es das hier nicht???


Der längste *zusammenhängende* Trail-Downhill im Spessart ist wohl der "R"-Weg von der Sohlhöhe/Pumpspeicherbecken runter nach Lohr a. Main. Streckenlänge gut 4 km, 350 HM abwärts. Immerhin!


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2006)

trelgne schrieb:


> Der längste *zusammenhängende* Trail-Downhill im Spessart ist wohl der "R"-Weg von der Sohlhöhe/Pumpspeicherbecken runter nach Lohr a. Main. Streckenlänge gut 4 km, 350 HM abwärts. Immerhin!



LEEEEEEEECCCCCCHHHHHHHZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Oktober 2006)

Das mit Freitag könnte was werden, ich habe mir heute eine Beleuchtung zugelegt.

Ab Mittwoch soll das Wetter ja wieder besser werden, und wenn am Freitag die Sonne lacht, dann ziehe ich eine Tour bei Tageslicht vor. Ich trage mich deswegen erst mal noch nicht ein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Oktober 2006)

An alle Nightrider, 

habe die Tour für Freitag 20 Uhr reingestellt.
Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme und keinen Regen. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2006)

Schaunmermal,

wenns nicht gar so sehr schlecht ist und die Family mich ziehen lässt bin ich dabei. Mit dem Funzelchen. Muss mich erst davon überzeugen dass man mit der Lupine den Airbus zum landen im Wald bewegen kann. Vielleicht muss ich dann doch noch mal investieren


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected]: Gruesse aus Malle.... Gibt es gegebenenfalls jemanden, der fuer Sonntag eventuell eine nette ruhige nicht zu heftige Sonntagstour einsetzt?  Komme Samstag nachts wieder und muss Sonntag unbedingt aufs Bike - aber bitte nicht vor 10.30 Uhr.... 
Gruss
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2006)

Das Wetter soll ganz gut werden, wir könnten uns um 11.00 an der B8 Treffen.

Ich habe zwar noch keine Idee wohin uns die Runde führen könnte, bin aber auf jeden Fall am Start.


----------



## Staanemer (5. Oktober 2006)

Jaaa, so am Sonntag könnte man mal wieder was machen. War nicht für diesen Freitag eine Hahnenkamm-Nachfahrt geplant? Macht nix, kann ich sowieso nysch.

Aber wie wärs mit ner Nacktfahrt am Dienstag? Shit Dienstag geht auch nicht.
Mittwoch?

Thomas

Nachtrag, ich hätte jetzt gebrauchte Bikelampen abzugeben. Natürlich voll funktionsfähig. Cateye, 4 + 10 Watt Halogen, 2x 4 AH Akku.
Kann natürlich beim nächsten Niteride gerne probegefahren werden.

@[email protected] hast du schon eine?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2006)

Bislang sieht es für den Nightride ja noch ganz gut aus. Ic denke, ich bin dabei. Wehe Petrus macht uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Was fahren wir am Sonntag? Ih hab noch keine vernünftige Idee für eine Babu/Hahnenkammrunde. Wie siehts's aus, wollen wir evtl. mal in fremden Revieren wildern???

Mich hat's gestern in den Wald zwischen Gelnhausen und Gettenbach verschlagen. Auch eine nette Ecke. Nervig ist halt die Anfahrt übers flache Land.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ganz gut werden, wir könnten uns um 11.00 an der B8 Treffen.
> 
> Ich habe zwar noch keine Idee wohin uns die Runde führen könnte, bin aber auf jeden Fall am Start.



Hallo,

melde mich auch mal wieder.
Das würde mir auch passen. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2006)

Moin, bin selbst aktiv geworden...

Schaut mal in den LMB fuer Sonntag !!!!  

Gruss
Roman


----------



## der-silberfisch (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider muß ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen den Nightride von heute abend absagen.    

Viel Spaß trotzdem
Gruß Robert


----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schaut mal in den LMB fuer Sonntag !!!!




Hier ist der link zum Eintragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3321  

Bis Sonntag....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich muss leider heute auch passen. Irgendwie lief der Nachmittag nicht wie geplant. Morgens habe ich noch meine neue Beleuchtung abgeholt und den Akku ans Ladegerät gehängt. Dann die üblichen Einkäufe vorm Wochenende.

Um kurz vor vier passiert's. Das Haustürschloss verabschiedet sich. Keine Ahnung was war, aber der Schnapper hing auf halb acht. Ich also ins Bauhaus, neues Schloss gekauft. Ganz grosses Kino, fünf, an der Kasse eine Schlange von etwa 15 - 20 Kunden. Dummerweise sind nur 2 Kassen besetzt und an einer staut sich's wegen irgendwelcher "Preisverhandlungen". irgandwann war das Schloss dann auch bezahlt und ab in den Feierabendverkehr. Da war mehr stehen als fahren angesagt. 

Irgendwann war ich dann daheim und konnte das sch... Schloss austauschen. keine grosse Affäre, aber alles in allem fehlen mir jetzt knapp 3 Stunden.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und hoffe, beim nächsten Night Ride am Start sein zu können.


----------



## Staanemer (6. Oktober 2006)

Hmm, die Sonntagstour sind wir doch schonmal gefahren. Die Strecke finde ich nicht sehr prickelnd. Da werde ich wohl alleine im Wald verschwinden oder ne Rennradrunde drehen. 
Zudem weiss ich wie die Speed ausfällt, wenn der Kulminator eine mittelschnelle Tour auschreibt.

Habe mir heute übrigens die Lupine Edison zugelegt. Irgendwie reisst mich die nicht vom Hocker. Ich denke die soll so hell sein? 
Für die Stange Geld ist die Leistung ja enttäuschend. 
Werde wohl mal die Supernova P99D testen, ob die es besser bringt.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Oktober 2006)

Heutiger Nightride erfolgreich beendet!

Mini Team: Mtb Ede und meinerseits

3h, 55km und 560hm hatte ich zum Schluss auf der Polar.
Der Akku ist mir schon kurz hinterm Hahnenkamm abgekackt.

Wer trotzdem funny, Ede hat für uns zwei gefunzelt  

Schöne Heimfahrt im Mondenschein

Für Sonntag melde ich mich vorsorglich schon mal ab, will mich um die Familz kümmern

Dobrou Noc, der Kombinatschef


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hmm, die Sonntagstour sind wir doch schonmal gefahren. Die Strecke finde ich nicht sehr prickelnd. Da werde ich wohl alleine im Wald verschwinden oder ne Rennradrunde drehen.
> Zudem weiss ich wie die Speed ausfällt, wenn der Kulminator eine mittelschnelle Tour auschreibt.
> 
> Habe mir heute übrigens die Lupine Edison zugelegt. Irgendwie reisst mich die nicht vom Hocker. Ich denke die soll so hell sein?
> Für die Stange Geld ist die Leistung ja enttäuschend.



Hey Staanemer, was issn mit dir los?  Klingst irgendwie negativ??  Schwing deinen Allerwertesten am Sonntag bitte mal aufs Mountainbike und schliess dich uns an... Keine Sorge wegen der Speed - da werden wir uns sichr einig....   

Gruss
Kulmi


----------



## Staanemer (7. Oktober 2006)

Ist doch so. 
Wenn man schon auf dem Hahnenkamm steht, dann kann man dort auch eine der technischeren Abfahrten geniessen. Dazu sind sie ja da.
Die Rückersbachabfahrt ist ganz nett, fällt aber eher in die Kategorie Autobahn mit einer Querfuge.
Und die Barbarossaquelle hat bei mir schon immer die Frage hervorgerufen, warum ich hier mit nem sauteuren Fully einen Asphaltweg hochfahre. Zudem laufen parallel dazu B-Weg und Glöckle. Nicht nur schöner, sondern auch anspruchsvoller, nunja, ist bei Asphalt ja auch keine Kunst.

Das einzige, was diese Route rechtfertigt ist der nasse Boden durch Regenzeit.

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ist doch so.
> Wenn man schon auf dem Hahnenkamm steht, dann kann man dort auch eine der technischeren Abfahrten geniessen. ...
> ... Zudem laufen parallel dazu B-Weg und Glöckle.



Bin wieder im Lande... Anregung ist angekommen   Wir ändern die Planung etwas und fahren Birkenhainer und Glöckle... Lass uns unterwegs die Möglichkeiten am Hahnenkamm besprechen - nur eine Kleinigkeit bezüglich der Speed: 
Über die Bergaufspeed lass ich mit mir diskutieren - bergab aber nicht     - oder wars umgekehrt?? 

Wir sehen uns morgen... 
Gruß
Roman


----------



## bike69 (7. Oktober 2006)

Der Kulminator ist wieder da    

Na, dann ist der Wald auch nicht mehr sicher   

Nun zu der Diskussion, welche Strecke anspruchsvoll ist oder nicht. Meiner Meinung nach, sollte es allen Spass machen und auch alle die Möglichkeit haben, die Tour zu schaffen. Wenn ein paar sich nicht gefordert fühlen, müssen Sie halt die Strecke zwei mal fahren  Ansonsten, fahren wir bald in zwei Gruppen, was ich sehr schade finden würde   

Bis Morgen in alter frische und auf eine gemeinsame gute Tour  



Kulminator schrieb:


> Bin wieder im Lande... Anregung ist angekommen   Wir ändern die Planung etwas und fahren Birkenhainer und Glöckle... Lass uns unterwegs die Möglichkeiten am Hahnenkamm besprechen - nur eine Kleinigkeit bezüglich der Speed:
> Über die Bergaufspeed lass ich mit mir diskutieren - bergab aber nicht     - oder wars umgekehrt??
> 
> Wir sehen uns morgen...
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, sollte es allen Spass machen und auch alle die Möglichkeit haben, die Tour zu schaffen.



Guter Einwand   Das sehe ich auch so und daran werden wir uns morgen auch halten...   Ich denke, daß unser Leistungsniveau irgendwie schon ähnlich ist - auch wenn der eine oder andere so seine Spezialdisziplin hat, in der er (oder sie?) besonders stark ist... Ich sehe aber keine Gründe, um in 2 Gruppen zu fahren. Zusammen ist es ohnehin viiiiiiel schöner.   

Nun aber ab in die Betten, damit ihr morgen auch alle frisch und ausgeschlafen seid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (8. Oktober 2006)

Jungs, 

das war echt fett.  
Das war die beste Tour, die ich mich Euch bisher gefahren bin.
Entschuldigt mein etwas forsches Auftreten.
Die Tourenänderung (nicht Barbarossa-Asphalt, technische Hahnenkammabfahrt und Rückersbachautobahn) war extrem Abwechslungsreich und hat mir jedenfalls so richtig gut gefallen.  

Bis auf die Maultaschen...

Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Oktober 2006)

Die heutige Maultaschentour war top. Irgendwie hat alles gepasst.

Und wenn ich 20 Jahre jünger und 30 Kilo - na ja, sagen wir 40 - leichter wäre, dann wären die Jumps auch kein Problem gewesen. Aber nachdem ich den leistungsumfang meiner Krankenversicherung geprüft habe, ist das kein Thema mehr für mich. 

Dennoch, Respekt an die Buben.

@Kulmi - Hier der Link zu Alps. 
http://www.alpsbiketours.de
Es gibt sicher 100 Anbieter mit noch viel mehr Transalp-Variationen. Aber ich habe im letzten Jahr mit denen die Vital-Tour von Imst an der Comer See gemacht und kann sie daher nur empfehlen.

Ein Freund von mir ist dieses Jahr sogar zum dritten Mal mit denen auf Tour gegangen. Erst als Einstiegt die Light, letztes Jahr sind wir zusammen die Vital gefahren und dieses Jahr hat er die Dolomiti mitgemacht. 

Im nächsten Jahr wollen wir dann die Classic unter die Stollen nehmen.

Die Routen sind in Genuß und Aktiv unterteilt und bieten allen Leistungsklassen ein gutes Angebot. Stöber doch einfach mal auf der Seite.


----------



## Staanemer (8. Oktober 2006)

Nachtrag: Dr. Hac sagt: 62,3 km, 920 HM.

Nightride

Feldberg

Gebt mir bescheid, falls ich was vergessen habe.

Je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer lässt sich ein Kleinbus organisieren, indem geschätzt bis 10 Räder hineinpassen.

Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Oktober 2006)

Mist, die 80 hätten wir auch noch machen können.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,

hier die ersten Bilder der Maultaschentour.  Sind diesmal leider nicht sooo toll geworden, aber der Bruder Jörn hat doch auch noch welche gemacht???  

Hat heute richtig Spass gemacht mit euch. Dickes Lob und triple Daumen an die heutige Truppe    

Wünsche eine geruhsamen Sonntagabend...
gruß
Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kann dem Staanmer nur recht geben, die Tour war der Hammer  
Die Manschaft hat gepasst und ein Danke an den Roman, dass er die Tour trotz Urlaub reingestellt hast.  

Würde mich über ein Wiederholung freuen   , wenn wieder alle Ihre Vorschläge zu den Trails mit einbringen, werden die Urlauber noch Neidisch  




Staanemer schrieb:


> Jungs,
> das war echt fett.
> Thomas


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

Klasse Tour, mit super Stimmung und schönstem Wetter. 

Besonderer Dank wie immer dem Guide Kulmi für das Anbieten der Tour. 

Aus Suchtgründen habe ich mich gleich bei beiden vom Staanemer angebotenen Touren angemeldet. 

Viele Grüße 

Patrick


----------



## Staanemer (8. Oktober 2006)

Maultaschentour...

Das nächste Mal werde ich am Vortag telefonisch vorbestellen...
Oder Kuchen essen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> hier die ersten Bilder der Maultaschentour.  Sind diesmal leider nicht sooo toll geworden, aber der Bruder Jörn hat doch auch noch welche gemacht???
> 
> ...



Wenn mir bei Gelegenheit bitte mal einer erklärt wie ich das mit dem Einstellen der Bilder hinkriege, dann werde ich das auch tun. Bislang bin ich damit kläglich gescheitert.


----------



## der-silberfisch (8. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn mir bei Gelegenheit bitte mal einer erklärt wie ich das mit dem Einstellen der Bilder hinkriege, dann werde ich das auch tun. Bislang bin ich damit kläglich gescheitert.



Naabend,

ich versuche es mal. Merke dir diese Seite: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/
In der Überschrift:

" Meine Galerie · Album Admin · Meine Favoriten 	Home · Suchen · Profil · Fotos hochladen" 

steht ganz rechts "Fotos hochladen". Damit kommst du dann in deine Uploadseite. Jetzt kannst du auf dieser Seite Bilder von deiner Festplatte aussuchen und diese dann hochladen. Wenn du dazu ein neues Album anlegen willst gehst du vorher auf "Album Admin" und erstellst damit ein neues Album. Das kannst du dann auf der Seite zum Hochladen aussuchen ("oder wähle hier eines deiner Alben aus"). Dann landen die Bilder immer in einem Album und sind etwas besser sortiert.
Mit dem Button "Upload" ganz unten beginnt dann der Kopiervorgang. Ich mach die Bilder vorher immer etwas kleiner damit man sie anschauen kann ohne zu scrollen. Wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf hab stehen dir auf diese Weise 50MB zur Verfügung.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (8. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nightride


Mist, das ist ja Donnerstag, da kannischnet...  



Staanemer schrieb:


> Feldberg


Mal sehen, Chance 50/50.

Ich wollte ja auch nochmal die Tour rund um Hanau (TM) anbieten. Für alle, die schonmal mitgefahren sind: Die Strecke hab ich noch weiter verbessern können.

Die Wurzeln sind mittlerweile zwar schonmal ein bisschen glitschig und das Bike sieht nachher auch nicht unbedingt schöner aus, aber das gehört zu einem richtigen MTB ja wohl dazu (dafür hat die Tour aber keine Mountains   ) Also was für Geniesser!  

Ich glaub, das ist doch besser am Wochenende. Wie wär´s mit Samstag Nachmittag?  


Sonja


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Kulmi - Hier der Link zu Alps.
> http://www.alpsbiketours.de



Besten Dank Bruder Jörn...  
Muss mich mal in Ruhe mit dem Thema beschäftigen - also morgen auf der Arbeit oder so


----------



## JSchmitt (8. Oktober 2006)

Oh Mann,

ihr macht einen so neidisch !!!

also zum Freitag abend NightRide - den hatte ich auf der A3/B43a ;-).

Zum Sonntag ... wo seid Ihr am Hahnenkamm runter, ich will es wissen!

Meine einstündige Tour rund um Hanau war heute mit dem Kinderwagen zur Limesbrücke und Steinheimer Brücke und zurück ;-) ... habe Euch leider verfehlt am Shooters!

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> Meine einstündige Tour rund um Hanau war heute mit dem Kinderwagen zur Limesbrücke und Steinheimer Brücke und zurück ;-)



Hey, da kann aber auch Neid aufkommen  

Wir sind am Hahnenkamm vom Lokal den direkten Weg stump gerade nach unten gefahren. Ist ein ziemlich heftiger Trail. Erst ist es ein ziemlich ausgetretener Weg mit ziemlich hohen Stolpersteinen und anderen Hindernissen, dann gehts ziemlich steil nach unten, ziemlich schotterig und ausgewaschen. Der Weg endet oberhalb von der Fabrik in Alzenau... Kennt du den? 

Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey, da kann aber auch Neid aufkommen
> 
> Wir sind am Hahnenkamm vom Lokal den direkten Weg stump gerade nach unten gefahren. Ist ein ziemlich heftiger Trail. Erst ist es ein ziemlich ausgetretener Weg mit ziemlich hohen Stolpersteinen und anderen Hindernissen, dann gehts ziemlich steil nach unten, ziemlich schotterig und ausgewaschen. Der Weg endet oberhalb von der Fabrik in Alzenau... Kennt du den?
> 
> ...



Was war denn an diesem Weg holprig???


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was war denn an diesem Weg holprig???



Hallo Bruder Jörn,

wenn man ein Sofa auf Rädern hat, gibt es wohl keine holprigen Trails mehr! 
Wir können das nächste mal ja mal die Räder tauschen (Rad gegen Sofa.. oder Rotwild gegen Pferd....) 

Gruß an den Rest Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich halte es eben nach dem Motto: "Wenn ältere Herren reisen, ..."

Warum soll ich meinen geplagten Rücken denn unnötig belasten. Meine Sturm- und Drangzeit ist vorbei. Wie schon geschrieben - 20 Jahre jünger und 30 Kilo leichter.

Du wirst lachen. Als Hardtailfahrer bin ich so manche Abfahrt schneller runter als heute mit meiner Sänfte.


----------



## JSchmitt (9. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey, da kann aber auch Neid aufkommen
> 
> Wir sind am Hahnenkamm vom Lokal den direkten Weg stump gerade nach unten gefahren. Ist ein ziemlich heftiger Trail. Erst ist es ein ziemlich ausgetretener Weg mit ziemlich hohen Stolpersteinen und anderen Hindernissen, dann gehts ziemlich steil nach unten, ziemlich schotterig und ausgewaschen. Der Weg endet oberhalb von der Fabrik in Alzenau... Kennt du den?
> 
> ...



Hi Kulmi,

wenn Du den Treffert (Holzunternehmen beim Friedhof) meinst, dann kenne ich den Weg . Der macht Spaß! wobei er schon mehr Spaß gemacht hat. 

@Bruder Jörn: Auf dem Hardtail hast Du Dich wahrscheinlich schneller gefühlt ... in meinem heutigen Auto fühle ich mich auch nicht so schnell wie in meinem Auto vor 15 Jahren ;-).

Grüße an alle
Jochen


----------



## Google (9. Oktober 2006)

HalliHalloHallöle 

Nach laange laange Zeit, ich aus Türkei wieder sein da   Ich mich viel freuen auf krasse Spessartkollegen und Kolleginnen    

Was seid Ihr am Sonntag eigentlich ohne mich gefahren ? FRECHHEIT !!  Da _könnte _ man glatt neidisch werden wenn man glücklicherweise nicht gerade zu dieser Zeit sein Hirn von der türkischen Sonne hat wegbruzzzzeln lassen  

Meine Pferdchen im Keller scharren schon unruhig die Pedalen und können den nächsten Ausritt kaum abwarten.

Ich hab den Mittwochnightride zwar gelesen, habe aber noch bis einschliesslich diesem Tage Urlaub und werde dies nochmal nutzen, früher in die Wälder von Spessarttanien einzutauchen. Gibts eventuell noch jemanden der dazu die Möglichkeit hat ? Morgen oder Mittwoch ? 

@Staanemer und der [email protected] Werde mich natürlich unmittelbar nach dem Post für die Feldbergrunde am Sonntag anmelden  Wäre schön wenn ich irgendwo mitfahren könnte. Hat jemand ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ? Bei mir ginge zur Not höchstens ein Mitfahrer im Meriva. Allerdings Rad auf Rad mit ner Wolldecke dazwischen. 

@[email protected] Ich krieg doch nur für einen Tag am WE Ausgang  Kannste die Tour nicht das übernächstes WE anbieten ? Ich möchte die "echte" Tour rund um Hanau auch in ihrer dritten Auflage nicht verpassen  Und ich glaube, - wenn das Wetter mitspielt - dass dies auch der günstigere Zeitpunkt wäre zumal schon der Feldi angeboten wird  

Also bis die Tage, bis bald im Wald  

Ach so.....Grundlage am Main fahr ich die Woche auch noch. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Hat jemand Interesse ? 

Euer Güüglü öhhm Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (9. Oktober 2006)

Grüss ditch, Meister der Felder und Auen des Buchberchs.

Viel Dorscheanner.

De Midwoch Neidreit is Dunnerstach.

Thomas


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

ich warte noch auf eure PN's wegen der Adressen!
Ihr könnt mir eure Daten auch schicken dann trage ich sie schon mal in die Liste ein.
Ausser dem Kulmi hat sich noch keiner bei mir gemeldet!

@[email protected] Na du Urlauber biste wieder heil zurück?


Gruß Rocky


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Oktober 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ich warte noch auf eure PN's wegen der Adressen!
> Ihr könnt mir eure Daten auch schicken dann trage ich sie schon mal in die Liste ein.


Adressen? Liste?


----------



## Google (10. Oktober 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich warte noch auf eure PN's wegen der Adressen!
> Ihr könnt mir eure Daten auch schicken dann trage ich sie schon mal in die Liste ein.
> ...


Jo, alles klaro  Mal schauen was meine Fitness jetzt so macht.

Wegen der Adressen: Hab ich was vergessen oder verpasst ? Was willst Du denn genau für Daten haben ? Adresse, Telefon fest/mobil ? 

@[email protected] Was haste denn mom für ne Schicht ? Evtl. könnte man Morgenfrüh ne (lockere "Was geht ?"-) Runde drehen.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Oktober 2006)

@Rocky - du hast Post.

Wir hatten am Sonntag das Thema Telefonliste für kurzfristige Ansagen. Nicht jeder kann immer ins Forum sehen und da wäre sowas ggf. hilfreich um u.a. kurzfristig zu- oder abzusagen.
Rocky hat sich als Buchhalter beworben und wir haben ihn einstimmig gewählt.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wir hatten am Sonntag das Thema Telefonliste für kurzfristige Ansagen. Nicht jeder kann immer ins Forum sehen und da wäre sowas ggf. hilfreich um u.a. kurzfristig zu- oder abzusagen.
> Rocky hat sich als Buchhalter beworben und wir haben ihn einstimmig gewählt.




Das ist richtig. Wir hatten aber auch die Variante besprochen, daß der Mtb-Ede alle Handynummern verwaltet und jeder von uns eigentlich nur die Nummer vom Mtb-Ede einspeichern muss. Im Fall der Fälle (d.h. man will jemanden aus dem Thread erreichen - egal ob Tags oder Nächstens) genügt ein Anruf bei der Vorzimmerdame von Mtb-Ede.   Ist doch ne tolle Sache  

Irgendwie hatte ich aber den Eindruck, daß der Mtb-Ede die Idee nicht soooo toll fand, oder?   

@[email protected] welcome back, großer Meister. Deine Zöglinge haben deinen Thread weiterleben lassen. Wir haben dich hoffentlich nicht enttäuscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Wir hatten aber auch die Variante besprochen, daß der Mtb-Ede alle Handynummern verwaltet und jeder von uns eigentlich nur die Nummer vom Mtb-Ede einspeichern muss. Im Fall der Fälle (d.h. man will jemanden aus dem Thread erreichen - egal ob Tags oder Nächstens) genügt ein Anruf bei der Vorzimmerdame von Mtb-Ede.   Ist doch ne tolle Sache
> 
> Irgendwie hatte ich aber den Eindruck, daß der Mtb-Ede die Idee nicht soooo toll fand, oder?



Vielleicht sollten wir den beiden auch neue Nicks verpassen.
Handy-Eddy und PDA-Rocky vielleicht? [clown]


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Oktober 2006)

Handy-Eddy wartet auf Anrufe 

Google freut mich das Du wieder da bist


----------



## bike69 (10. Oktober 2006)

Rocky,

Du hast Post  



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich warte noch auf eure PN's wegen der Adressen!
> Ihr könnt mir eure Daten auch schicken dann trage ich sie schon mal in die Liste ein.
> ...


----------



## bike69 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Google,

welcome back, schön das DU wieder da bist.



Google schrieb:


> HalliHalloHallöle
> Nach laange laange Zeit, ich aus Türkei wieder sein da   Ich mich viel freuen auf krasse Spessartkollegen und Kolleginnen
> Euer Güüglü öhhm Google


----------



## Staanemer (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo? Nightride bitte, ich hab Angst alleine im Wald mit Ede 

Falls es am Licht scheitert, so kann ich zwei Lampen zur Verfügung stellen. Eine hat nen Akku für den Flaschenhalter, die andere ne Tasche für den Rahmen.

Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hallo? Nightride bitte, ich hab Angst alleine im Wald mit Ede
> 
> Falls es am Licht scheitert, so kann ich zwei Lampen zur Verfügung stellen. Eine hat nen Akku für den Flaschenhalter, die andere ne Tasche für den Rahmen.
> 
> Thomas



Ich weiss noch nicht, wann ich morgen aus dem Büro rauskomme. Ich fürchte, es wird wieder spät und meine Flutlichtanlage muss weiter auf die Premiere warten. [sick] 

Ich werde morgen im Laufe des Tages zu- oder absagen, solange bleibe ich auf Stand by.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Oktober 2006)

So, es ist wie erwartet. Ich werde nicht rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt erscheinen können. Der Night Ride wird ohne mich stattfinden.

Have fun.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hallo? Nightride bitte, ich hab Angst alleine im Wald mit Ede



Muss leider auch absagen - geht definitiv heute nicht bei mir... Wünsche euch viel Spass...   Wir sehen uns am Sonntag - Wetter soll ja passen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Oktober 2006)

Männers,

Sonntach, könnte bei mir auch passen. Wer stellt die Details ins Netz?
Schätze dass ich mich noch mal loseisen kann. Nicht grade für 5 Stunden, aber 3, da wäre ich dabei.
Ab Montach muss ich wieder für 4 Wochen nach CZ. Ich sag Euch, das kotzt mich schon wieder an. 

Aber, ich nehm mir mein FeinesFreak  
mit und am nächsten Wochenende gondel ich direkt runter nach München um mit meinem alten Kumpel Fahrtraining zu machen... 


Der Kombinatschef


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2006)

Grüß Dich

Die Details stehen doch schon im Last-Minute-Biking  (Siehe rechts oben auf Deinem Bildschirm, gleich unter den Turnschuhen  )

Oder hier anklicken:

Feldbergtour

Fährst Du eigentlich auch im Winter ? In 4 Wochen ists schon merklich kühler.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Oktober 2006)

Ja Jungs,

ich denke da habt ihr was verpasst. War ein sehr geiler Nightride mit dem
Staanemer. 

Mit einer neuen Disziplin : Krötenslalom 

Gruß Patrick bis Sonntag


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Oktober 2006)

So langsam kriegen unsere Touren auch Name. 

Am Sonntag war's die Maultaschentour, gestern der Krötenride. Wenn wir am Sonntag in fremden Revieren "wildern", könnte der Trip als Wildererrunde in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen. 

Hoffentlich werden wir nicht vom Förster erwischt. [clown]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich seh mir gerade den LMB-Eintrag für die Wilderrunde an. Es wird ja richtig voll im Wald.


----------



## Google (13. Oktober 2006)

Grüße an alle alten und evtl. neuen Mitleser- und Fahrer  

Damit jeder Neuling auch weiß um was es hier geht, mal wieder der Eingangspost des Threads:

Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Mitstreiter  Einfach posten und mal mitkommen  

99 % der jetzigen Threadteilnehmer haben hier auch mal so angefangen  



Google schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Staanemer (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja fett, nachher müssen die am Feldberg nochwas aufschütten damit wir alle Platz finden.  

Der Neidrite war herrlich. Ne Lupine ist ja schon irgendwie hell, aber zwei  
Mein Brenner scheint sich eingebrannt zu haben, ist jedenfalls deutlich heller geworden. Zudem scheint der Ede wohl die 10 Grad Version zu fahren, anders kann ich mir den Unterchied in der Ausleuchten nicht erklären.

Zur Wildererdings kommen noch zwei Mitfahrer dazu.
Wie sieht das aus mit den Fahrgemeinschaften?
Ob ich den Bus kriege weiss ich morgen früh. Vielleicht könnte jeder der mitfährt mal schreiben, ob er jemanden mit oder ohne Rad mitnehmen kann.

Thomas


----------



## Staanemer (13. Oktober 2006)

Versuch macht kluch:





Zwomol Edi 5, wenns uff dich zukimmt.





De Ede

*Eine Edi 5 soll so hell sein, wie ein Autoscheinwerfer? Mir war natürlich vorher klar, dass das schlicht und ergreifend gelogen ist. Seht selbst:*





1x 55 Watt Autoscheinwerfer, 14,4 Volt (Motor läuft).





1x 55 Watt wie oben, dazu 10 Watt Edi 5





1x 55 Watt wie oben, dazu 16 Watt Edi 5

Gute Nacht


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme am Sonntag zum Ex-Shooters bzw. Minimal Parkplatz mit dem LKW.

Ich habe  für ca. 10 Bikes  und einen Mitfahrer Platz d.h. wir können gerne alle Räder verladen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (13. Oktober 2006)

Kraaass Patrick, Super !! ​


----------



## Staanemer (13. Oktober 2006)

Hehe, ich hab das zwar gewusst, dass man mit ner Lupine schneller sein soll, aber wenn die Ergebnisse immer so aussehen, dann fahre ich in Zukunft immer nachts  

69,78 km, Durchschnitt 27,50 km/h, Max.: 115,20 km/h

Man, der Willi Winzig ist nachts steiler als er tagsüber aussieht.  
Und der Ede macht nen mordsmässigen Windschatten. Oder warns die Rehe?
Das helle war gar nicht die Lampe, sondern die vom Luftwiderstand aufgeheizte glühende Gabel...  

Jetzt weiss ich auch, wo das Bild hier herkommt:





Da hat mich der Ede bei 112 km/h überholt  

Ok, die Edi muss weiter weg vom HAC.

Wenn Ede den LKW hat brauchen wir ja keine Buss mehr, oder?

Decken mitbringen (nein, nicht zum Kuscheln)!!!

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Grüß Dich
> 
> 
> Fährst Du eigentlich auch im Winter ? In 4 Wochen ists schon merklich kühler.
> ...


----------



## BlackTrek (13. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ok, die Edi muss weiter weg vom HAC.


Aha. Bei mir kein Problem... (HAC4)


----------



## Google (14. Oktober 2006)

Ja Mensch, schon 9 Leute sind wir Morgen   

Ist zwar schön dass wir jetzt einen LKW haben, da gehen aber nur die Räder rein und höchstens 3 Mitfahrer. Wer bietet den nun ne Mitfahrgelegenheit in seinem Auto an   Meine Frau würd schon gerne das Auto haben wenn ich schon nicht da bin...Also sacht mal was  

Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf den Ausritt weil es mein erster seit 3 Wochen ist. Ich habs nämlich nicht geschafft mich die Woche Bike zu schwingen. Ich hoffe, dass mir eine leichte Wadenzerrung durch mein Joggingversuch in den letzten Tagen   nicht die Tour versaut.

Auf jeden Fall steh ich Morgen beim Minimal in Klein-Auheim und hoffe, dass ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit finde  



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mensch, klar farn isch im Winter. Hab lange genug in Böhmisch Sibirien trainiert. Nach Weihnachten war der erste Ausritt meistens am 2.1., spätestens am 6.1.


 Also auch ein echter Winterfahrer wie ich  Wenn das Thremometer allerdings unter -5 C° fällt, bleib ich daheim.

Da es die kommenden Tage wieder eine Angebotsvielfalt an Touren gibt, habe ich mal eine Übersicht gemacht  

*Feldbergrunde am Sonntag*

*Babu am kommenden Dienstag*

*Grundlagentour am Mittwoch*

Immer schön auf die Startzeiten achten.

Ich betone ausdrücklich, dass Termine auch miteinander konkurrieren können wenns halt so ist. Die einen möchten halt lieber Grundlage fahren, die anderen im Gelände...oder der eine kann eben früher, der andere später  Also postet auch *Eure* Touren ! Alle kriegt man eh nie unter einem Hut

Bis bald im Wald 

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab 'nen Mondeo Kombi, da passen 5 Leute rein. Die Bikes packen wir auf'n Laster, die Rucksäcke können bei mir in den Kofferraum.

Damit ist der Transfer für 7 Leute gesichert. Der Rest findet sich auch.

Das gibt 'ne Show, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Oktober 2006)

Muss mich morgen abmelden.
Familie geht vor, da ich ab Montach 4 Wochen wech bin. 

Der traurige Kombinatschef


----------



## bike69 (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kann Morgen auch noch vier weitere bei mir im Auto mit nehmen.

Dann sollte es ja passen, bei 10 TN.

Also bis Morgen in alter frische.




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hab 'nen Mondeo Kombi, da passen 5 Leute rein. Die Bikes packen wir auf'n Laster, die Rucksäcke können bei mir in den Kofferraum.
> 
> Damit ist der Transfer für 7 Leute gesichert. Der Rest findet sich auch.
> 
> Das gibt 'ne Show, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hab 'nen Mondeo Kombi, da passen 5 Leute rein. Die Bikes packen wir auf'n Laster, die Rucksäcke können bei mir in den Kofferraum.
> 
> Damit ist der Transfer für 7 Leute gesichert. Der Rest findet sich auch.



Hab seit Tagen etwas Probleme mit meinem Rücken  - deshalb überlege ich mir, ob ich nicht selber fahre, so daß ich - falls der Rücken nicht mitmacht - aussteigen und unabhängig von allen anderen zurückfahren kann? Entscheidung treffe ich morgen. Deshalb mich sicherheitshalber mal bitte nicht als Fahrer einplanen... sollte ich selbst fahren, haben wir eben alle etwas mehr Platz (zumindest auf den Hinfahrt).  Falls ich nicht selbst fahre, würde ich gerne mit dem Rad direkt zum Shooters kommen - hoffe auf eine Mitfahrgelegeneheit? Na ja, sehen uns jedenfalls morgen in aller Frische am Shooters. 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Staanemer (14. Oktober 2006)

Nicht gut, nimm morgen früh mal Aspirin, dann klappt das schon. Aber vorsicht vor der anstehenden Dopingkontrolle nach der Tour.

Dann klappt ja alles.
Der Bus wäre halt schneller gewesen, als der LKW.

Ich komme mit Auto und kann noch max. zwei Leute mitnehmen.

Dann sind alle 8 verstaut. Ein zweiter Guide zur Verstärkung und seine Begleitung stoßen in Bad Hamburg dazu.

Eigentlich wollte ich die Videokamera mitnehmen, aber wir wollen ja eher fahren als filmen.

Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2006)

Nimm sie mit und pack auch Tape ein.

Wir verpassen dir dann 'ne Helmkamera. Auf die Aufnahmen bin ich schon jetzt gespannt.


----------



## JSchmitt (15. Oktober 2006)

@alle ...
Ich hoffe, ihr seid vom Feldberg Ausritt wieder heil zuhause angekommen ... hier sind noch keine Postings die einen neidisch machen, was man schon wieder verpasst hat! Nun ich habe heute für die Grundlage auch etwas getan ... 1:45h gejoggt ... ich habe mich gefühlt wie der Staanemer nach dem Berglauf, aber jetzt geht es. Ich brauch unbedingt einen Kinderanhänger ... nur zu Fuß, da wird man ja blöd!

Grüße an alle!
Jochen


----------



## Staanemer (15. Oktober 2006)

Och, ich wollte den Anderen den Vortritt lassen.

Sagt mal, Dr. Hac sagt 37 km. Stimmt das, oder spinnt der schonwieder?
1165 Hm, max Puls 184.

Alles Heil, ausser ein durchgebrochenes Gripshift (meine Dummheit) und ein 3x4 cm grosser blauer Fleck (die Flughöhe war zu gering). Ein Platten.

Maultaschen gabs leider nicht auf dem Fuchstanz.  

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, dann muss der Kulmi 2x 10 Euro (Altersklasse 40-50), und der Google 2x 20 Euro (Alterklasse 50-60) an die IGBGW Deutschland eV (Interessengemeinschaft durch Biker geschädigter Wanderer )zahlen. Hunde zählen nicht mit.  

Weil wir gerade bei den Finanzen sind:

Ich erwarte jeweils 5 Euro in die Stammtisch-Kasse von denen die den Asphalt dem Limes vorgezogen haben.
Zusätzlich 10 Euro Ablöse für die Abfahrt über die Strasse statt über den X-Trail, den sogar das Mädel mit Hard-Tail und Semislicks bezwungen hat.
Schämt Euch Männer.   

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit für die viel zu steilen und zu schweren Auffahrten und, wie ich bereits hörte, für die unspektakulären autobahnähnlichen und viel zu kurzen Abfahrten. Für das nächste Mal werde ich Abfahrten auswählen, die hohe Wurzeln, Geröll, Absätze, enge Kurven, Schotter, Sand, Bachdurchquerungen, Bäume und Wanderer als Hindernisse enthalten.  

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Google (15. Oktober 2006)

Ei dan mach ich mal den Anfang mit den Danksagungen  

@Staanemer, Steve05 und noch nicht im Forum angemeldeter [email protected] Danke fürs guiden rund um den Feldberg  Tolle Tour, tolles Wetter, wie immer eine lustige Gruppe wo es neben den TrTrTrTrails auch viel zu Lachen gab  Deswegen Dank an die ganze Gruppe  

Hier schon mal 2 Bilder, es kommen aber noch nach. Bitte nicht am Datum stören.









@Plattfuß@ Du hast ja die meisten Bilder heute gemacht. Wäre klasse wenn Du die besten in ein Album einstellst. Daaanke  

Bis bald im Wald, hoffentlich schon am Dienstag oder Mittwoch  (siehe post 764)

Frank


----------



## Google (15. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, dann muss der Kulmi 2x 10 Euro (Altersklasse 40-50), und der Google 2x 20 Euro (Alterklasse 50-60) an die IGBGW Deutschland eV (Interessengemeinschaft durch Biker geschädigter Wanderer )zahlen. Hunde zählen nicht mit.



*Liegt der Wanderer tot im Trail war der Biker viel zu schnail​*Späääsle


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Oktober 2006)

Mir hat's heute sehr gut gefallen. Irgendwie hat alles gepasst, die Truppe, das Wetter, die Runde. Was soll ich also mehr sagen.

Mein besonderer Dank gilt aber Patrick, der mit seinem Laster unser Laster unterstützt hat.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected] 

*D A N K E*

war ne echt fette Tour gestern.   


Einzige Wermutströpfchen: 
- habe einen durch Steinschlag verursachten Lackschaden in meinem schööööönen Rotwild entdeckt   - Ist nicht soooo schlimm - aber Kunstwerke soll man doch nicht beschädigen  
- die Trails über Steine und Wurzelwerk waren derart anspruchsvoll, daß man seinen Blick ständig auf den Boden richten musste und fast nichts von der tollen Landschaft mitbekommen hat... 

Ansonsten: hat richtig Spass gemacht. War ne tolle Truppe.

@[email protected] auch von mir besonderen Dank für die Organisation des Radtransportes.
@[email protected] mercy fürs Nachhausebringen.... 

Schöne Woche.....
Euer Kulmi


----------



## Staanemer (16. Oktober 2006)

Danke, Danke, ich werd ja ganz rot. Ich hoffe, dass es allen gefallen hat.

Jetzt hab ich extra Termine verschoben, um morgen die Babutour mitfahren zu können.
Und jetzt sehe ich: 17:29Uhr = Keine Chance!!

Hat jemand Lust auf 19:30 Uhr = Nightride? Oder GA? Ist mir wurscht, Hauptsache raus.
Oder kannst Du nicht später fahren, Frank?

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Staanemer,

auch von mir vielen Dank für die tolle Tour   

Gebe dem Kulminator recht, von der Landschaft war wenig zu sehen  

@[email protected] Danke für die Motivation, durch euch habe ich meine ersten 1000 hm geschaft   




Kulminator schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> war ne echt fette Tour gestern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Staanemer (16. Oktober 2006)

Na dann Glückwünsch!!  
Starkes Gefühl, oder?
Ich erinnere mich noch an das Gefühl das erste Mal auf einem 2000er zu stehen.

Sogar fast 1200 Hm.

Hmm, ich hab genügend Landschaft gesehen.
Vor allem die Hügellandschaften, die man von der SB-Theke aus sehen konnte waren um Welten aussichtsreicher als die bei uns im Spessart.  

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Danke für die Motivation, durch euch habe ich meine ersten 1000 hm geschaft



Willkomen im Club der Tausender.....

Hey, dein "erstes Mal" sollten wir aber noch gebührend feiern   
Respekt für deine tolle Leistung   - die 1200 hm haste dir über die Feldbergtrails hart erarbeitet....

@[email protected]: mal warten, was mein Rücken zu deinen tollen Feierabendtouren meint.. Werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden - tendenziell aber eher Spacken am Mittwoch statt Babu am Dienstag...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Oktober 2006)

Die Höhenmeter kamen gestern doch recht leicht auf den Tacho. Ständiges auf und ab summiert sich zwar auch, ist m. E. aber deutlich anstrengender.

Die Trails waren mal eine nette Abwechslung zu den Pfaden im Spessart. Und sind wir doch ehrlich, es macht Laune, sich an technische Passagen zu wagen und diese dann auch gemeistert zu haben. 

Keine Ahnung, welcher Kategorie (S0-S5) die Trails zugeordnet werden, aber das war für uns doch wohl ein Spaziergang.

Unter der Woche wird es bei mir wohl nichts werden. Morgen spielen die Lions, am Donnerstag die Eintracht und Freitag wieder die Lions. Als DK-Inhaber ist man schwer im Stress. Vielleicht geht ja am Samstag was. Sonntag steht nämlich wieder im Zeichen der Eintracht. [adlerfieber]


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, welcher Kategorie (S0-S5) die Trails zugeordnet werden, aber das war für uns doch wohl ein Spaziergang.



Hast du überhaupt gemerkt, daß wir auf Trails unterwegs waren??


----------



## bike69 (16. Oktober 2006)

Aber hallo sollten wir das tun  

warte immer noch auf die Tour vom Rocky, bei der ich mich dann voll ins Zeug legen kann. Vielleicht schaffen Googel und ich es dann, die Spielschulden zubegleichen  



Kulminator schrieb:


> Willkomen im Club der Tausender.....
> Hey, dein "erstes Mal" sollten wir aber noch gebührend feiern
> Respekt für deine tolle Leistung   - die 1200 hm haste dir über die Feldbergtrails hart erarbeitet....



@[email protected] Werde versuchen am Mittwoch dabei zu sein. Dienstag geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## fohns (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo leute.

fohns ist ebenfalls wieder im lande.
habe ja richtig was verpasst! ist ja irre, was hier abgeht........
bin um 17.30 uhr am shooters zur dienstagstour. wo oder wer ist der rest?

grüße an alle,
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Aber hallo sollten wir das tun
> 
> warte immer noch auf die Tour vom Rocky, bei der ich mich dann voll ins Zeug legen kann. Vielleicht schaffen Googel und ich es dann, die Spielschulden zubegleichen



ahhh, du meinst das einarmige Höhenmeterreissen in der Halbliterklasse?  
Aber nicht vergessen, die Polars, HACs und VDOs am Handgelenk zu tragen - da kommen einige Höhenmeter zusammen ...


----------



## Google (16. Oktober 2006)

Hey was issn hier los ?? Ich verliere den Überblick  

Zuerst mal eine Frage: Wieso macht Ihr denn jetzt alle Euren Spessart so schlecht ? Der Taunus ist zumindest für mich einfach nur anders und beide Regionen, - und zum dritten auch der Odenwald - haben Ihren eigenen Flair. Für mich ist alles fahrenswert, hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. 

Die Trails im Spessart sind zwar technisch nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll, dafür kann man aber so richtig Gas geben, es in den Kurven "flowen" lassen. Das liebe ich  

Thomas, 19:30 Uhr fahr ich ab und an gerne mal mit oder biete es auch an. Aber in der Regel wirds 17:30 Uhr bleiben. Ich stehe schon wieder um 5:00 Uhr auf....Nicht für Übel nehmen wenn ich es diesmal so stehen lasse. Ein anderes mal gerne. Stell doch einfach Deine Tour ins LMB. Du bist nicht der Einzige der später kann  

@[email protected] Meine Motivationshilfe war ja wohl die Beste: Ein Weizen versprechen und dann keins anbieten  Ich hole es bei der Rockytour nach. Wann issn die ???

@[email protected] Hauptsache Du bist bei einer Tour dabei  

@[email protected] Darf ich doch sagen, Oder   Schön das Du wieder da bist  Ich glaub die Mannschaft ist jetzt endlich wieder komplett.

Ach so. Wegen der WE-Tour: Die Tour rund um Hanau, welche unser Guide Sonja führen wird, wird zu 90 % am Sonntag in einer Woche angeboten. Ich könnte etwas am Samstag anbieten ? Soll ich ? Oder noch wer ?

Bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

wie immer besonderer Dank an den Guide, in diesem Fall den Thomas der uns in ein anspruchvolles Revier geführt hat. 

Man mußte wirklich die komplette Tour sehr konzentriert fahren sonst wär man abgegangen... außer vielleicht Björn der mit seinem Scott alles glattbügelt 

Ansonsten bin ich auf Googles Linie mit den flowigen Spessarttrails die mir persönlich auch besser liegen 

Dienstagtour versuch ich zu schaffen, Samstag geht sicher.

Hallo Fohns : Freut mich das Du wieder da bist 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Oktober 2006)

Samstag mittag wäre mir sehr recht. Wenn's nicht regnet bin ich dabei.

Der Sonntag fällt für mich aus.

Dass die Tour um Hanau erst nächste Woche ist, ist schade. Aber ich bin da in München und werde (so das Wetter mitspielt) noch ein paar Höhenmeter in den Alpen strampeln.

Mir haben die Taunustrails gut gefallen, allerdings wird er aus Anreisegründen nicht mein Hausrevier werden. Richtung Schöllkrippen bietet der Spessart auch noch einige unentdeckte Wege, die kommen als nächstes an die Reihe.


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Ach so. Wegen der WE-Tour: Die Tour rund um Hanau, welche unser Guide Sonja führen wird, wird zu 90 % am Sonntag in einer Woche angeboten.



   
Aha, soso, nagut.   

Danke, für die Ankündigung! Hier der LMB-Eintrag. Auf Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen freue ich mich schon. Frank hat versprochen, das ganz viele Leute mitfahren werden...  

Ihr müsst nur damit leben, dass ich schneckenlangsam unterwegs bin. Aber das hat ja sicher auch keiner anders erwartet, oder?  

Sonja


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt gemerkt, daß wir auf Trails unterwegs waren??



Klar doch. Und weil ich eben solche und ggf. etwas anspruchsvollere Wege fahren will, habe ich mir den Bock gegönnt.

Ihr wisst doch: Wenn ältere Herren reisen, haben sie es gern etwas bequemer.


----------



## Google (16. Oktober 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hier der LMB-Eintrag.


Schon angemeldet  

Ihr wolltet ja noch ein paar Infos zum Winterpokal  Hier die Regeln zum Durchlesen:

*Regeln Winterpokal*

Und hier die Startseite des Winterpokals aus der letzten Saison. Dort könnt Ihr auch die Rankings in den Einzelwertungen und die Plätze der Teams einsehen:

*Winterpokalstartseite vom letzten Jahr*

Wie gesagt, wenn man im Forum angemeldet ist, kann man ganz einfach seine gefahrenen Zeiten oder die alternativen Sportarten eintragen. Dies geht dann in eine Einzelwertung,- und wenn man in einem Team mitmacht- zusätzlich in die Teamwertung. Der Link zum Winterpokal wird zu gegebener Zeit ganz oben auf jeder MTB-News-Seite als Link "Winterpokal" eingefügt. Er beginnt am 06.11.06 und endet in dr letzten vollen Märzwoche.

Ich finde die Aktion ne tolle Motivation im Winter weiter zu fahren. Also informiert Euch in den obigen Links einfach mal. Wenn Ihr Lust habt können wir ja 1-2 Teams auf die Beine stellen. Wer hat Lust ? Wer hat einen Teamnamen für uns ? 

Noch Fragen ?

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Plattfuß (16. Oktober 2006)

Moin Männers (und Dame )
Die Feldbergrunde war ein voller Erfolg. Ich habe mich bei euch, sehr wohl gefühlt. Ihr sein eine tolle Truppe. DANKE
Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht, Ihr habt das schwerste am Feldberg Geschaft. "RESPEKT"    
Jetzt braucht sich keiner mehr Gedanken machen ob er mithalten kann, und die zufriedenen Gesichter am Parkplatz geben mir recht.
Ich habe 123 Bilder gemacht  aber nur ein paar in die Galerie gestellt.
Wer alle möchte kann von mir eine CD haben.
@ Steve05: Sorry für die Dusche (Peinlich)
Ich werde mich mal bei einer GA Tour anmelden, habe aber leider nicht viel Zeit.
Ich hoffe wir machen bald wieder eine große Tour zusammen. Greez Plattfuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Bruder Jörn,

was machst Du denn in München und wie lange...... Höhenmeter in den Alpen  

Wo kann ich mich anmelden *such*....



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dass die Tour um Hanau erst nächste Woche ist, ist schade. Aber ich bin da in München und werde (so das Wetter mitspielt) noch ein paar Höhenmeter in den Alpen strampeln.


----------



## bike69 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Onkel Fohns,

schön das Du wieder da bist   



fohns schrieb:


> Hallo leute.
> 
> fohns ist ebenfalls wieder im lande.
> habe ja richtig was verpasst! ist ja irre, was hier abgeht........
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Oktober 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Bruder Jörn,
> 
> was machst Du denn in München und wie lange...... Höhenmeter in den Alpen
> 
> Wo kann ich mich anmelden *such*....



Ich gehe an dem Wochenende mit Kunden zum Spiel Bayern-Eintracht. Wenn ich also am Wochenende "arbeiten" muss und sich die Chance bietet, dann packe ich auch das Bike ins Auto.

Campieren werde ich bei meinem alten BW-Kumpel, der mir Asyl gewährt. Er geistert als Vorstadtstrizzi auch hier irgendwo im Forum rum (wohl aber eher auf den Münchner Seiten). Wir wollen dann am Sonntag ins Karwendel und mal wieder die Gegend, in der wir einst das Vaterland bewacht haben, mit dem Bike unsicher machen. Wenn du auch unten bist, kannst du dich uns am Sonntag gerne anschliessen. Wir aber wohl eine Ganztagestour.


----------



## Staanemer (16. Oktober 2006)

Hey, Frank, jetzt komm mal wieder runter. Keiner hat was gegen den Spessart.  

Die Wege sind halt dort nicht so ruppig und es fehlt an langen Anstiegen.
Wer aus unserer Region für die Alpen trainieren will, der kommt nicht um den Taunus, respektive Feldberg, drumrum, um sich wenigstens einigermassen an ein anderes Verhältnis zwischen Kilometer und Höhenmeter zu gewöhnen.
Im Spessart fragt man:"Wieviel Kilometer bisten gefahren?"
In den richtigen Bergen fragt man:"Wieviel Höhenmeter hasten gemacht?"

Und dann die Abwechslung. Buchberg, Hahnenkamm, Rückerbach, XXL, lang, kurz, bei Nacht, Hahnenkamm...mag ich zwar, besonders den Hahnenkamm, aber spätestens nach dem 4ten Mal brauch ich nen Hahnenkamm-Pause.

Tja, und zuguter Letzt gönnen wir doch Bike69 seine First-Time *1200*, oder etwa nicht?

Also   und weiter, ich denke, wir sollten öfter mal in fremden Revieren wüten, zumal wir ein super zusammenpassende Truppe bilden.
Warum sollten wir nicht mit den Leuten, mit denen das Fahren Spass macht und auf die man sich verlassen kann, mal "fremdgehen"?

Als nächstes wäre übrigens mal der Odenwald dran...  

Wer kennt sich da aus? 

@fohns, schön dass Du wieder da bist. Ich möchte mal den neuen Hinterbau sehen (also, den von Deinem Rad).

Falls sich ein Tour für Sonntag findet wäre ich dabei, Samstag ist eher schlecht, krieg ich vielleicht aber auch hin. Da wäre mir auch Spät recht, eventuell mit Fahrt ins Dunkle.
Ein Vorschlag wäre den B-Weg zu fahren, mindestens bis zum Franzosenkopf, dann zurück, oder zurück über ein Schleife Richtung Mömbris, mit Rückersbach, Weinberg oder Hahnenkamm am Ende.

Auch möglich ist Tour, Glöckle, Weinberg, Hahnenkamm, Glöckle, wäre mal was für nen Nightride (54 km).

Und die Fahrt ins Blaue: Anfahrt über Alzenau, Michelbach, möglichst flach und weit in den Spessart rein und im Bogen wieder zurück. Die Wege werden einfach nach Aussehen ausgesucht.

Thomas


----------



## bike69 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Plattfuß,

die Bilder sind der Hammer 

Danke für die tolle Mail, DU hast einen grossen Teil dazu beigetragen   
Ich hätte gerne eine CD , was man gerne mit einem Bier verbinden kann  



Plattfuß schrieb:


> Moin Männers (und Dame )
> Die Feldbergrunde war ein voller Erfolg. Ich habe mich bei euch, sehr wohl gefühlt. Ihr sein eine tolle Truppe. DANKE
> Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht, Ihr habt das schwerste am Feldberg Geschaft. "RESPEKT"
> Jetzt braucht sich keiner mehr Gedanken machen ob er mithalten kann, und die zufriedenen Gesichter am Parkplatz geben mir recht.
> ...


----------



## Staanemer (16. Oktober 2006)

Starke Fotos, echt gut Gelungen. Schaut Euch mal das Ransom während der Fahrt an, sieht schon irgendwie gut aus, oder?

Sone CD hätte ich auch gerne. Ich könnte die auch zum Dowmload bereitstellen.

Danke


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ja nicht nur Spessart ist schön, auch Taunus und Odenwald haben ihren Reiz und nicht nur deshalb geht's hier zum Vereinigungs-Stammtisch   der Threads ...

Touren Rund um Hanau (Truh)
Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und ...
Kreis Offenbach
und allen sonstigen Interessierten  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3412

Gruß aus dem Eisbärengehege ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Oktober 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Aber hallo sollten wir das tun
> 
> warte immer noch auf die Tour vom Rocky, bei der ich mich dann voll ins Zeug legen kann. Vielleicht schaffen Googel und ich es dann, die Spielschulden zubegleichen
> 
> ...



Hallo Jungs,
Wenn man das alles so liest wird man richtig neidisch aber
bei mir ist es schlecht zur Zeit, habe es mit dem Rücken und kann mich kaum bewegen. 
Ich melde mich wenn ich wieder ok bin zurück.
Macht doch mal Vorschläge wegen Termin für eine Kneip(en) Tour. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Staanemer (17. Oktober 2006)

Moin, 

Nightride wurde in GA geändert.

Somit stehen zwei GA-Runden dieser Woche an. Idealer für Training gehts nicht.







@Erdi, bin dabei.
@Rocki; Freitag 20:30 Uhr, Parken am Main und dann in die Altstadt für ne Pizza.

Schönen Tach auch

Thomas


----------



## Google (17. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hey, Frank, jetzt komm mal wieder runter. Keiner hat was gegen den Spessart.


 Hey, Thomas, jetzt komm mal runter. Hab doch nur gesagt, dass Ihr mir mal den Spessart nicht so schlecht macht. Schreibst ja einen ganzen Romanâ¦. 

FÃ¼r das WÃ¼ten in fremden Revieren bin ich natÃ¼rlich auch immer zu haben. MuÃ nur jemand was anbieten. Und die Parallelthreads âTouren rund um Hanauâ und âKreis Offenbachâ geloben hinsichtlich des Tourenanbietens ja Besserung wo man durchaus auch mal mitwildern sollte  Die Jungs kenn ich nÃ¤mlich fast alle und die kennen auch gute Touren. Ich hoffe da steht zukÃ¼nftig wieder etwas im Last-Minute wo ich auch mal mitfahren werde und auch mal hier werben werde. Allerdings steht der Winter an und es werden dann eher (kommt auch mir entgegen) lange Touren in den GA-Bereichen angeboten, die nicht sehr traillastig sind. Das ist genau richtig fÃ¼r das Winterbiken.

Hinsichtlich des âWildernsâ werde ich aber darauf achten, dass unser Thread âRegelmÃ¤ssige Biketreffs *in Hanau *und Umgebung. *Ab in den Spessartâ* nicht zu arg zweckentfremdet wird   Wenns zu viel wird melde ich mich schon .

@Rocky-Mountain, [email protected] Wollen wir uns wegen des Treffs nicht einfach da dran hÃ¤ngen ?? Hier gibtâs Infos zum anstehenden Winterpokal, wir kÃ¶nnten evtl. auch 2 Teams stellen, alles bereden. Leute kennenlernen, etc.. Essen ist auch gut   Bei 2 Freitagen (Vorschlag Staanemer) hintereinander krieg ich Haue  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, ja nicht nur Spessart ist schÃ¶n, auch Taunus und Odenwald haben ihren Reiz und nicht nur deshalb geht's hier zum Vereinigungs-Stammtisch   der Threads ...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3412


 @[email protected] Ich persÃ¶nlich werde den Termin noch auskÃ¤mpfen mÃ¼ssen. DafÃ¼r muÃ ich wohl eine Tour die nÃ¤chste Woche kÃ¤nzeln.

UND JETZT ZUM WESENTLICHEN. DIE TOURENAGEBOTE IM ÃBERBLICK   :

*heutige Googletour 17:30 Uhr*

* heutige Staanemertour 19:30 Uhr*

*Grundlagentour Morgen*

* Kombitour am Samstag*

* âechteâ Tour rund um Hanau mit BlackTrek am Sonntag, 29.10.06*

...............SCHNAUF...

@[email protected] Informier den Patrick noch Ã¼ber Deine Ãnderung falls Du es noch nicht getan hast. Der fÃ¤hrt in der Regel nÃ¤mlich kein GA und ist jetzt geschÃ¤ftlich unterwegs, also Handy. Meine Samstagstour kann ich zeitlich nicht anders reinsetzen, da ich an meinem Geburtstag irgendwann auch mal zuhause erwartet werde  

GrÃ¼Ãe

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (17. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Meine Samstagstour kann ich zeitlich nicht anders reinsetzen, da ich an meinem Geburtstag irgendwann auch mal zuhause erwartet werde


soso  

@grüßer: vielen dank für den tollen empang! Ihr seid so rührend, schnüff....

@BruderJörn: Du machst mir ja angst mit Deinen höhen meter in den bergen. und wegen dem eintrachtspiel: kann ich noch kunde werden?? 
@Fulminator und BruderJörn (MTB_Ede: bitte mitlesen!!): wehsche den alpX-adressen und -infos sollten wir uns austauschen. 2007 und das große ziel kommen mit riesenschritten näher! ich werde in kürze mal PNs verschicken zum thema.
@Bike69: klasse leistung, mein Großer!!!! herzlichen glückwunsch. Du weißt aber schon, dass Du bei der * Kombitour am Samstag* nun nicht mehr aussteigen kannst  
@Güglü: sieht noch nach einem doppel heute aus?

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## Steve O5 (17. Oktober 2006)

So wollt mich dann auch mal hier melden...

Ich fand es war eine echt spassige Ausfahrt letzten Sonntag und die Gruppe hat auch wunderbar harmoniert. Die Photos sind auch schön und die Hose war echt schnell wieder trocken, also kein Problem Plattfuß!
Die ganze Diskussion, welche Hügel in unserer unmittelbaren Umgebung irgendwie besser sind als andere ist eigentlich voll überflüssig hier. Jedes Gebiet bietet unterschiedliche Vorteile für eben leicht unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. Mir gefällt's eigentlich überall, an manchen Tagen eben hier oder da besser. 
Den Odenwald kenn ich leider nur wenig, bis auf Burg Frankenstein. Hab' aber schon gehört, dass es da auch noch andere echt schöne und anspruchsvolle Trails für längere Touren gibt. Ich wär aufjeden Fall dabei, wenn eine Exkursion dahin angeboten wird...
Aber der Frank hat schon recht, ist halt eben ein "Spessart-Thread".

Schönen Tag noch!

Stephen


----------



## hoschie (17. Oktober 2006)

Hai alle,
bin am Samstag bei der Kombitour dabei und werde um 10:50/55 Uhr am Parkplatz an der B8 auf Euch warten. Bis denne.
Grüße vom Hoschie


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Oktober 2006)

Natürlich ist es der Spessart Thread. Das soll er auch bleiben. Daheim ist eben daheim.

Aber warum sollen wir denn nicht mal ohne Hintergedanken über andere Spots plaudern und ab und zu gemeinsam in anderen Gegenden biken?


----------



## Google (17. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aber warum sollen wir denn nicht mal ohne Hintergedanken über andere Spots plaudern und ab und zu gemeinsam in anderen Gegenden biken?


Mann mann  Hier kann man gegenwärtig aber auch nix schreiben ohne das einem die Worte im Mund rumgedreht werden  

Ich habe nur gesagt: Macht mir den Spessart nicht so schlecht !! Schaut mal auf die Postings vor meiner Äusserung. Da darf man doch mal einen wohlwollenden Einwand machen !

Und ich habe nur gesagt: Ich gehe auch gerne Wildern  Ich *würde* mich aber melden wenn der Thread zu arg zweckentfremdet wird. Habe ich mich gemeldet ???  

Also bitte einfach so weiter machen  

Euer Google _der seit gestern nuuur noch auf Missverständnis stösst.....liegts am zu langenTürkeiaufenthalt ??_


----------



## Edith L. (17. Oktober 2006)

Ey güglü alder verstehste die sin nich voll krass gegen de spessart

So besser?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Oktober 2006)

Irgendwie vernachlässigen wir die Rhön und den Vogelsberg. [clown]


----------



## Staanemer (17. Oktober 2006)

@Bruder Jörn, ok, gebongt. Falls das Wetter noch mitspielt machen wir nach RundumHanau die Wasserkuppe.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Oktober 2006)

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Auf den Bieberer Berg kann ich verzichten. Der ist mir zu flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (17. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Auf den Bieberer Berg kann ich verzichten. Der ist mir zu flach.



Ich kann da auch drauf verzichten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Oktober 2006)

Ippie schrieb:


> Ich kann da auch drauf verzichten.




http://www.efcrodgau.de/neu/Videos/Kopenhagen-rueckspiel/pipilangstrumpf.wmv 

   

So, nachdem das wohl endgültig geklärt ist - back to topic.


----------



## Google (18. Oktober 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ey güglü alder verstehste die sin nich voll krass gegen de spessart
> 
> So besser?


Grütz Ditsch Eddie L. Ein (fast) stiller Mitleser aus Braunschweig, der letztes Jahr mit in unserem Winterpokalteam war   Dieses Jahr hat er´wohl sein eigenes Team

HeyEdith L.: Ist es für Dich nicht absolut demotivierend von vorneherein zu wissen, dass Du wie letztes Jahr im Winterpokalranking wieder hinter mir stehen wirst    

@Bruder Jö[email protected] Der Videostream ist die hüpfende Ovation für unseren Thread. Von daher voll Topic   

Gesternabend nach der Tour war ich ziemlich fertig und ausgekühlt. In der Wanne eingeschlafen. Essen konnte ich auch nix. 3 Wochen Bikepause steckt auch Güüglü nicht weg. Deshalb freue ich mich jetzt auch auf die erholende GA-Tour. Unser fohnsi hat mich überredet, dass wir danach noch einen kleinen Drink nehmen (net lange..) Fahrzeit ist dann auf 2,5 Stunden begrenzt.

Danke Patrick, dass Du mir die Wege so gut ausgeleuchtet hast. Ohne Licht im Dunkeln zu fahren kommt doch nicht so gut. Werde demnächst wieder meine Ersatzakku dabei haben. 

Gestern war auch noch ein Neuer dabei: @[email protected]  Schön das Du dabei warst und lass Dich mal wieder blicken. Es werden immer mehr Steinheimer Biker  

Ach.... Und den Klöden gehts auch wieder gut..Glück gehabt


----------



## Edith L. (18. Oktober 2006)

@google
Da hat Dir Dein Psychiater wohl geraten Deine Schmach aus dem verhergehenden Jahr zu verdrängen.   
Nimm schon mal ein paar neue Sitzungstermine in Anspruch! 

So jetzt ernsthaft. 
Immer nur GA ist auch langweilig und macht langsam. Deshalb wird mal bisschen mehr Wert auf Kraftausdauer gelegt. 
Dadurch ist sicherlich bedingt, dass einige Einheiten kürzer werden und sich dies entsprechend auf den Punktstand auswirkt.
Und Rolle wird komplett gestrichen!

Übrigens ist noch nen Platz im Braunschweiger CoastGurad WP-Team vagant! 

Im entsprechenden Thread können wir weiter diskutieren!

Und nun aber hier wieder ontopic mit dem Spessart!


----------



## fohns (18. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Unser fohnsi hat mich überredet, dass wir danach noch einen kleinen Drink nehmen (net lange..) Fahrzeit ist dann auf 2,5 Stunden begrenzt.



Moinsen Leutz,

naja....... "überredet"?? -- Güüglüü, haste nicht Deine eigene idee dankbar aufgegriffen nach eierbock und schweren beinchen nach der sonntagstour???  
im ernst: ich würde die idee mit dem absacker (nicht wörtlich nehmen, Google!!  ) mit den mitfahrern heute abend besprechen. wurde doch als Ga-tour, nicht als kneipentour eingestellt.

war übrigens ne tolle tour gestern, die hirschsprungtour im kalten walde. ganz helle, dank MTBEde. auch gut, dass keine eier und schlauche geplatzt sind. 
ist schon sensationell, wie der Google die wege auch ohne licht vorneweg donnert. wie machste das nur??? 

bis heute abend mit den besten grüßen vom
fohns.


----------



## Staanemer (18. Oktober 2006)

Mahlzeit, 

die GA pack ich zeitlich nicht, macht ja nix, hab ich gestern erst gemacht.
Aber den Absacker würde ich gerne mitnehmen *grins*

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Schon angemeldet
> 
> Ihr wolltet ja noch ein paar Infos zum Winterpokal  Hier die Regeln zum Durchlesen:
> 
> ...



Durch die vielen Postings ist das Thema *WINTERPOKAL *etwas untergegangen. Deshalb möchte ich das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. Wie von Google angeregt könnten sich aus den regelmäßigen Mitfahrern dieses Threads 1-2 Teams formieren. Laut den Regeln werden auch alternative Sportarten gewertet. Ich hatte erst Bedenken, weil ich ja das schon mehrfach kommunizierte "wennaufdenHoherodskopferstmalSchneeliegt" Problem mit Skilanglauf habe. ABER: Skilanglauf wird gleichwertig zu Radfahren gewertet.    Alle Detail entnehmt ihr bitte den Links aus dem zitierten Posting von Google.  

Also, bitte outet euch schnell und gebt Bescheid (egal ob im Thread oder per PN bei Google oder mir), ob ihr mitmachen wollt. Es sind nur noch wenige Plätze frei - also greift schnell zur Tastatur....  
Der ideale Motivator für alle, die über die kalte Jahreszeit fit bleiben wollen....     

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Staanemer (19. Oktober 2006)

Bin dabei.

- Spessart Frosties Team
- Eis-Biker
- Schneeschieber
- Winterpokalgewinner 2006 
- Ice Cracks
- Icebreaker
- Snow Bikers
- Spessart Winter Team

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> - Spessart Frosties Team
> - Eis-Biker
> ...



COOL ... Bike69 hat eben telefonisch zugesagt. Damit sind wir schon *viere*.... 
Deine Vorschläge eines passenden Namens für unser Team gefallen mir...  
Weitere Vorschläge sind noch willkommen. Gestern haben wir noch folgende Idee gehabt:

BaBuTrailviecher

Entscheidung später, wenn die personelle Zusammensetzung des Teams  feststeht bzw der Teams feststehen....


----------



## hoschie (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ihr...
habe mich grad (vorsichtshalber) wieder für die Samstagstour abgemeldet.
Finds zwar echt schade - hatte mich schon drauf gefreut - kanns aber nicht ändern. Grund: Kellerbrand letzte Nacht, mit Feuerwehr und allem pipapo.
Werde am Samstag einiges erledigen müssen, für den Sachverständigen verfügbar sein, Besorgungen machen etc. Deshalb; bitte nicht auf mich warten...und viel spass Euch.
Grüße vom Hoschie


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> COOL ... Bike69 hat eben telefonisch zugesagt. Damit sind wir schon *viere*....
> Deine Vorschläge eines passenden Namens für unser Team gefallen mir...
> Weitere Vorschläge sind noch willkommen. Gestern haben wir noch folgende Idee gehabt:
> 
> ...


Sach doch mal wer schon alles mitmacht  

Die Vorschläge für den Teamnamen sind eigentlich alle net schlecht. Damit`s ein bisschen regionalbezogen ist, würde ich überall noch "Hanau" dran hängen, z.B. "Spessart Winter Team Hanau"

Und die Trailviecher würd ich doch lieber umbenennen in "BaBu Trailhunter Hanau"

Vielleicht kriegen wir  2 Teams zusammen  Schaun mer mal

@[email protected] Na toll: Kellerbrand. Ich hoffe es ist sonst nichts passiert. Hätt mich echt gefreut wenn Du mal wieder dabei gewesen wärst. Das nächste mal aber   

Bis bald im Wald

Frank


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Oktober 2006)

Bin beim Winterpokal dabei.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## bike69 (19. Oktober 2006)

Klasse und schon sind wir fünf  cool das Du dabei bist  



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin beim Winterpokal dabei.
> 
> Gruß Patrick


----------



## JSchmitt (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich habe gerade die Regeln zum Wintertraining gelesen.
Da ich, wie einigen von Euch bereits erklärt, diesen Herbst nur noch wenig bis gar nicht ;-( an Touren mit Euch teilnehmen kann werde ich mein Training wieder auf Joggen und Spinning Rad umändern. Doch was lese ich da ... 1Std Joggen ist weniger "wert" als eine Stunde Biken ... das ist traurig ;-(.

Die Idee wiederum finde ich klasse und parallel schade das ich nicht mitmachen kann ... :-(.

Wir sehen uns!
Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2006)

Moin allerseits 


*  Für morgen sind sind noch Plätze frei  ​*
@[email protected] Ich hoffe Du bleibst uns zumindest virtuell treu. In der nächsten Saison aber bitteschön auch wieder körperlich anwesend  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2006)

Grüße an alle alten und evtl. neuen Mitleser- und Fahrer  

Damit jeder Neuling auch weiß um was es hier geht, mal wieder der Eingangspost des Threads:

Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Mitstreiter  Einfach posten und mal mitkommen  

99 % der jetzigen Threadteilnehmer haben hier auch mal so angefangen 


_Hallo

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart. 

Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden  Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking macht. 

Der Treffpunkt, Starttage- und Zeit müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein, Hauptsache es tut sich hier was. Denkbar ist es, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt, daß man sich auf halber Strecke trifft und dann was gemeinsames fährt. Es können sich alle, die in einem Umkreis von circa 45 Radminuten +/- 15 wohnen angesprochen fühlen. Natürlich auch jene die längere Zeiten in Kauf nehmen  oder gar das Auto zum Treffpunkt bewegen wollen. Ich denke da ist  einiges an Touren möglich  

So, da bin ich mal gespannt  wie viele vom Forum aus der Hanauer Umgegend hier rumfleuchen. Ich werde wohl einen langen Atem haben müssen   


Grüße Google _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Sach doch mal wer schon alles mitmacht



Die bis heute nominierten Teilnehmer für den Winterpokal   sind: 

Google  
Bike69  
Staanemer  
Mtb-Ede  
Kulminator


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Moin allerseits
> 
> 
> *  Für morgen sind sind noch Plätze frei  ​*
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, ob ich schon am Vormittag loskomme. Über die Woche sind einige Sachen liegengeblieben, denen ich jetzt leider Vorrang vor dem Biken gewähren muss. Mal sehen ob ich kurzfristig noch dazu kommen kann bzw. eben erst nach der "Mittagspause" dazu komme.


----------



## fohns (20. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die bis heute nominierten Teilnehmer für den Winterpokal   sind:
> 
> Google
> Bike69
> ...



und der Fohns auch. 

"Spessart Winter Team Hanau" als name find ich nicht so dolle. "Hanau" sollte aber auftauchen, da bin ich mit Google einer meinung. 
"BaBu Trailhunter Hanau" oder "TrailHunterHanau" oder "BaBuWi Hanau"??

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## fohns (20. Oktober 2006)

blöder doppelpost........

also:
dann müssten wir schon zwei teams auslosen, auskegeln oder ausfahren, gelle?? 
oder bei der nächsten Rocky-Altstadt-Steinheim-Tour austrinken  


doppelpostgrüße vom fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> und der Fohns auch.



ach ne... woher kommt die Einsicht?

Trotzdem .. schön, daß du endlich zur Vernunft gekommen bist...  

*Nochmal der Aufruf an diejenigen, die bisher noch nicht gepostet haben: wer hat Interesse in einem Team am WINTERPOKAL teilzunehmen? * Bitte meldet euch schnell......


----------



## fohns (20. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ach ne... woher kommt die Einsicht?
> 
> Trotzdem .. schön, daß du endlich zur Vernunft gekommen bist...



... selbst ein so hartgesottener profi wie ich kann sich auf dauer nicht gegen so viel geschwätz wehren


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> ... selbst ein so hartgesottener profi wie ich kann sich auf dauer nicht gegen so viel geschwätz wehren



Hast du die Regeln studiert? Fürs "Schoppen" gibts keine Punkte, gelle... Musst dich schon bewegen....


----------



## bike69 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Google,

leider musste ich mich für Morgen wieder austragen   

Da ich die Woche immer sehr spät nach Hause gekommen bin, muss ich Morgen ein paar wichtige Dinge erledigen  



Google schrieb:


> Moin allerseits
> *  Für morgen sind sind noch Plätze frei  ​*Frank



Werde am Sonntag versuchen, dafür eine Tour zu fahren. Gibt es vielleicht eine Tour für Sonntag, bei der ich mich anschliessen kann  

Wünsche euch eine toole Tour Morgen....


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected] Was net geht, geht net    Das nächste mal wieder  

Hattest Du nicht eh noch ne Tour mit Kulmi am Sonntag ausgemacht oder fällt die jetzt auch aus  

Habe gerade in meinen Bildern geblättert und das gefunden. Hat der Sakir mal gemacht:

*FRAMMERSBACH. EIN ECHTES EVENT ! DA FAHR ICH WIEDER  *









War ne schöne Zeit...

*NA...WER FÄHRT MIT ?  *

Hab auch noch ein paar Feldbergbilder hochgeladen.

*Biketransport*






*Feldbergschönheit  *





*Unser geistlicher Beistand Bruder Björn*





Ein paar Bilder sind noch in der Galerie 

Grüße

Frank

PS @ Fohns, [email protected] Das wird morgen ja günstig für mich  Hoffentlich ist das Wetter einigermaßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (20. Oktober 2006)

Oh Man, jetzt hab ich Termine verschoben und bis eben gearbeitet, damit ich morgen mitfahren kann und jetzt sagt die Hälfte ab.  
Tja, so ist das halt bei Samstagstouren. Ausserdem solls Wetter Sonntag besser werden.
Macht nix, fahre jetzt trotzedem mit, eben weil ich alles verschoben habe.

Und das neue Innenleben meiner Gabel testen will...   

Die einzige Tour für Sonntag ist die von Heusenstamm. Der Weg würde mich zwar interessieren, die Tour ist aber zu spät (13:00 Uhr).

Hanau mit in den Namen zu schreiben ist ganz ok, aber Babu find ich jetzt bissi übertrieben. Klingt ja, als würde man nur dort fahren.
Hanau - Babu und zurück...

Thomas


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Oktober 2006)

Schade, dass die Kombitour nicht am Sonntag ist, wäre nämlich auch gerne mal wieder mitgefahren... 

Gruß,
Torpedo


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2006)

Es ist nicht aller Tage Abend. Ich habe halt die Tour so eingestellt weil ich vom Tag und der Zeit nicht anders kann. Der Sonntag ist mir eigentlich auch lieber.

Nächstes WE hat jeder wieder die Gelegenheit am Sonntag zu fahren  

*echte Trailtour rund um Hanau * 

Die Tour macht echt fun  Kann man nur empfehlen !

Bis gleich

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected]


----------



## fohns (21. Oktober 2006)

Leute, nun habe ich mich auch ausgetragen. mir gehts bescheiden.
tut mir leid, sollte nicht sein. Euch dennoch eine schöne tour.


Lieber Google,
Dir herzlichen glückwunsch zum 31. geburtstag!! alles gute und die besten wünsche.
vor allem, dass Du noch lange gesund biken (und natürlich guiden) kannst!!

grüße ausem lazarett - besonders an die samstagsfahrer - vom
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected] 

ich würde an Deiner Stelle lieber das  und das  machen statt mich im Schlamm suhlen, obwohl wenn ich mir Dein Profilbild anseh ...  

 Alles Guuude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2006)

Erst mal Danke für die Glückwünsche  

@[email protected] Du hast Recht ! Mittlerweile regnet es hier recht stark. Es soll nicht sein  Ohne lange zu zögern, sage ich die Tour ab  Sorry

Allen die Morgen fahren wünsche ich ne schöne Tour  

@[email protected] Auch nochmal Besserungswünsche via Internet 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Frank,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag. 
Würde ja gerne heute fahren aber das Wetter ist mir zu schlecht. 
Vielleicht machst Du ja lieber das was der Erdi01 vorschlägt. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2006)

Hey Jungs

ganz spontan sage ich mal, dass wer ab 15:30 Uhr Zeit und Lust hat, gerne zum Kaffee/Umtrunk vorbei kommen kann. Geplant war bisher nix, ist halt ne spontane Idee. Kaffee gibts genug, Kuchen und Bier wäre aus den o.g. Gründen begrenzt. Wer da ist, ist halt da. Meine Anschrift kann man unter 0179/9152935 erfahren  

Wenn sich aber vorher keine Sa* bei mir anmeldet sind wir auch nicht unbedingt zu Hause  

Wenns nicht klappt auch net schlimm. 

Nachtrag: Gilt natürlich für alle die mich kennen ! Und da sind wir auch, Patrick und Anhang schauen schon mal vorbei

Grüße

und bis demnächst

Frank


----------



## fohns (21. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Ohne lange zu zögern, sage ich die Tour ab  Sorry
> @[email protected] Auch nochmal Besserungswünsche via Internet



danke, ist hoffentlich nicht so tragisch. habe die nacht saumies bis gar nicht geschlafen. hoffe, es ist nichts ernsteres im anmarsch.

die tour abzusagen war die bessere idee. mach Dir einfach einen schönen geburtstag im warmen und gemütlichen. 








fohns.


----------



## Staanemer (21. Oktober 2006)

Was heisst hier Regen? Es nieselt etwas, sonst aber auch nichts.  

Wollte Dir dich persönlich gratulieren  

Ok, dan alles Gute zum 14ten auch von mir.
Bleib Gesund und Fit, damit du weiterhin Freude an Deinm Sport hast!!!  

Ersatztour Sonntag

@fohn, hol Dir mal ne Steige Apfelsienen, esse Sie über den Tag verteilt (nicht alle) und pack Dich warm ein. 

Dann geh ich mal jetzt je Testfahrt machen.

Thomas


----------



## bike69 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Google,



auch von mir, alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstg , sowie viel Spass und Power in den Beinen, für noch viele schönen Touren, wenn möglich mit uns  

Danke für die Einladung, welche ich heute leider nicht annehmen kann   




Google schrieb:


> Hey Jungs
> 
> ganz spontan sage ich mal, dass wer ab 15:30 Uhr Zeit und Lust hat, gerne zum Kaffee/Umtrunk vorbei kommen kann. Geplant war bisher nix, ist halt ne spontane Idee. Kaffee gibts genug, Kuchen und Bier wäre aus den o.g. Gründen begrenzt. Wer da ist, ist halt da. Meine Anschrift kann man unter 0179/9152935 erfahren
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Oktober 2006)

Google! Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## Miss Marple (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Google, auch von mir liebe Geburtstagsgrüße.    

Martina


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2006)

hi google,

natürlich auch von mir   alles gute zum geburtstag.

das gif dass ich ursprünglich hier posten wollte schick ich dir per pm 

wolfgang


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2006)

Happy B-day.

Zum Glück ist heute die Sonne ja doch noch rausgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (21. Oktober 2006)

natürlich auch von mir die besten Wünsche zu Geburtstag und weiterhin viel Spass beim biken


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir die allerbesten Glückwünsche zum Geburstag. 

     

I


----------



## JSchmitt (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Google,

natürlich auch von meiner Seite zu Deinem Geburtstag alles Gute, viel Glück und Gesundheit für die kommenden Jahre!!! 
Da hast Du in diesem Jahr wirklich eine nette Truppe zusammengerufen!

Zu Deinen anderen Fragen: natürlich bleibe ich Euch treu ;-) ... wenn nicht aktiv auf dem Rad dann zumindest virtuell.

bzgl. Frammersbach ... na klar! Da müßte schon höhere Gewalt eintreten, dass ich nicht dabei wäre. Die klasse und professionelle Organisation + die Stimmung und die Menschenmassen am Grabig ... darauf kann ich nicht verzichten  ... und "Kulmi" hat ja in einem anderen Thread schon eine Kampfansage ausgegeben ... er möchte beim nächsten Marathon um die 3 -3:30h fahren ... da spiele ich auch gerne den "Hasen", oder wie nennt man das beim Marathon der Läufer !?!?

Nun, bis bald - einen angenehmen Sa. abend noch.

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> ... und "Kulmi" hat ja in einem anderen Thread schon eine Kampfansage ausgegeben ... er möchte beim nächsten Marathon um die 3 -3:30h fahren ...


Hierzu muss ich mich zu Wort melden! Meine Kampfansage gilt ganz sicher nicht für Frammersbach! Dort braucht doch keiner sooo lange... Frammersbach geht doch in weniger als 2:30 Std ...  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## fohns (22. Oktober 2006)

Ist schon schön, bei den ausritten immer wieder mal die leute vom fred zu treffen!!

bei mir scheint wieder alles in ordnung zu sein, habe heute lockeren GA ohne schwierigkeiten fahren können. sowas....

habe mich für dienstag beim Staanemer angemeldet. bis denne und einen guten wochenstart wünscht der
fohns.


----------



## JSchmitt (22. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hierzu muss ich mich zu Wort melden! Meine Kampfansage gilt ganz sicher nicht für Frammersbach! Dort braucht doch keiner sooo lange... Frammersbach geht doch in weniger als 2:30 Std ...
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



aaah du könntest Recht haben ... es gibt seit den letzten beiden Jahren eine 30km Strecke, das sollte von uns keiner so lange brauchen  ... 

Grüße Jochen

P.S: Wie war Eure Runde heute ... ich habe die Steinheimer Crew ja noch am Start treffen können?


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo allerseits  

Erst einmal Danke, danke für die vielen Geburtstagsgrüße  Das hätte doch nicht sein müssen. 

Ich denke die Sonntagstourer sind sicherlich voll auf Ihre Kosten gekommen  Wetter war ja nicht schlecht. fohns hat mich zum Ende meiner  Mainspackentour erwischt. Das mußte heute noch vor der Feier sein wenn schon die gestrige Tour ausfallen mußte  

Wettermässig ist mir der Dienstag ein bisserl zu unsicher. Ich habe deshalb eine 

*kleine Hahnenkammtour für Mittwoch*

eingetragen. Es ist eigentlich meine klassische Wintertrainingstour. Ich muß mal was anderes fahren. Wer mitfährt, weiß schon mal was im Winter unter der Woche ansteht  Eben mehr Forstwege.

Stehtz ja wieder einiges an:

Dienstag mit Staanemer
Mittwoch mit mir und später noch ne Tour mit Staanemer
Und am Sonntag die Tour von BlackTrek.

Aber schaut selbst ins Last-Minute-Biking  

*Uns wie mir der Christoph verraten hat, gibt es in Kürze auch ne Tour, wo wir die Höhenmesser ans Handgelenk anbringen müssen:*
   ​
Grüße und bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> "Spessart Winter Team Hanau" als name find ich nicht so dolle. "Hanau" sollte aber auftauchen, da bin ich mit Google einer meinung.
> "BaBu Trailhunter Hanau" oder "TrailHunterHanau" oder "BaBuWi Hanau"??


Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von 

Spessart-Trail-Hunter Hanau ?

Grüße

Frank

@[email protected] Was machen wir jetzt mit Dir ? Für das zweite Team fehlen noch 4 Leute


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schön war die Tour heute vom Thomas 

Sehr steil und lang ging es zum Franzosenkopf, am Feldberg war es auch nicht steiler. 

Sehr beeindruckend waren die Eltern von Beritt beide 55 Jahre alt und topfit.
Der Vater mit der Tochter bergauf nicht hinterherzukommen.  

Sehr erstaunt über die geringe Teilnahme unserer eigenen Jungs viel besser 
kann das Wetter und die Bedingungen nicht sein 

Sehr gespannt auf die nächste Tour beschließe ich diesen Kurzbericht von einem tollen Tag 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Oktober 2006)

Morsche ihr Helden der Trails.

Gestern habe ich mich wieder selbst ausgetrickst. Das beste Wetter und ich muss meine Dauerkarten bei den Lions und der Eintracht abarbeiten. Na ja - ich werde es verkraften.


----------



## Staanemer (23. Oktober 2006)

Morgen, 

also:

GA Dienstag

wie schon einige gefunden haben.

Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr Hahnenkamm

Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr Hahnenkamm mit Einkehr

Na, da kann sich ja keiner mehr beschwehren, dass es nicht genug Auswahl gibt.

Bilder von gestern folgen aus zeitgründen heute Abend.
@Danke, für die Teilnahme, ist nicht einfach, war ja eigentlich eine Open End Veranstaltung.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Google (23. Oktober 2006)

Deine gesetzten Links führen allerdings nur zu Deiner Maintour....


----------



## Staanemer (23. Oktober 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Demnächst gibts erst Kaffee, dann Denken...

Ich habs geändert.

Gruss

Thomas

Achja, ventuell möchte / kann sich hier noch jemand beteiligen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3412


----------



## tschoah (23. Oktober 2006)

Moin.

Ich sehe gerade, dass ihr euch morgen treffen wollt.
Leider weiß ich nicht wo "Ex Shooters" ist.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine genaue Adresse sagen?
Oder irgendwie nen Link für map24 oder so geben?
Vielleicht kann auch wer mit mir hinfahren. Ich bin erst vor ein paar Wochen nach Offenbach gezogen und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus. Wäre echt super. 

Wenn ich bis morgen mein Rad klar bekomme, dann bin ich auch dabei.

Bis denne,
Marcel.


----------



## fohns (23. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Was machen wir jetzt mit Dir ? Für das zweite Team fehlen noch 4 Leute



ach wo...
ich brauch nicht unbedingt ein team  

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Wettermässig ist mir der Dienstag ein bisserl zu unsicher. Ich habe deshalb eine
> 
> *kleine Hahnenkammtour für Mittwoch*
> 
> eingetragen.



Hallo Google,
normalerweise immer gerne zum Hahnenkamm  .. Nur diesen Mittwoch kann ich net. Fahre morgen abend mal den Nightride nach FFM... Ansonsten eben viel um die Ohren und wenig Zeit... Ab Sonntag abend bin ich dann für knapp 2 Wochen in Asia  
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (23. Oktober 2006)

Ei kein Problem Kulminatore  Wir und der Rest vom Thread werden uns noch oft genug im Winter die Glieder gemeinsam verfrieren  

@[email protected] Du kannst meinen Platz im Team gerne einnehmen  Mir genügt auch die Einzelwertung  

Übrigens könnt Ihr schon ein Team anmelden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/announcement.php?f=18&a=94

@[email protected] Das Ex-Shooters ist in der Illertstr. 2 in Steinheim. Neben der Villa Stokkkum. Am besten gebe ich Dir von dem Hotel die Wegbeschreibung. Von dort ist es nur 100 m Luftlinie: 

http://www.villastokkum.de/pdf/anfahrtsplan.pdf

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Staanemer (23. Oktober 2006)

tschoah schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich sehe gerade, dass ihr euch morgen treffen wollt.
> Leider weiß ich nicht wo "Ex Shooters" ist.
> ...



Hallo, 
klar, kein Problem:




Der Rote Kreis ist die Villa Stockum. Anfahrtsbeschreibung unter:

http://www.villastokkum.bestwestern.de/

Bei dem blauem Kreis war einmal das Shooters. Das ist die Illertstrasse.

Damit wirst Du das finden.

Ein paar Handyfotos von Sonntag:




Berits Mutti




Lagebesprechung



Irgendwo da simmer




Heimfahrt nach 1-3 Fedderwahse (Über die Grotte)




Wozu brauch ich ne Lupine?


Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Du kannst meinen Platz im Team gerne einnehmen  Mir genügt auch die Einzelwertung
> 
> Übrigens könnt Ihr schon ein Team anmelden:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/announcement.php?f=18&a=94



Hey, was issn hier los? Google, anstatt auf die Teamteilnahme zu verzichten, sollten wir lieber noch 4 Interessierte aus dem Thread hervorbringen für ein zweites Team, oder?? Deshalb nochmal der Aufruf: wer hat Lust in einem Winterpokalteam teilzunehmen? Bitte meldet euch bei Google oder bei mir....
Gruß Kulminator

P.S. nicht vergessen: Mittwoch LMB 17.30 Uhr Hahnenkammtour mit Google
Dienstags GA mit Staanemer; Mittwoch Hahnenkamm mit anschließender Einkehr mit Staanemer


----------



## Staanemer (23. Oktober 2006)

Also, wir sollten wirklich mal langsam ein Team anmelden, sonst reden wir noch im Frühling drüber.

Zum Inhalt des Names würde ich noch folgendes sagen:

Hanau -nicht alle die dabei sind kommen eventuell aus Hanau, muss also nicht zwingend im Namen stehen
Spessart - sollte drin sein, da gurken wir ja hauptsächlich rum
Winter - das begrenzt natürlich den Teamnamen für den Winter. Soll der Name anderweitig verwendet werden, also zB im Sommer, passts wohl nicht ganz.

Als kürzestes bleibt dann : "Spessart Team" oder "Spesart Team Hanau".

Werden es mehrer Teams, dann muss eine Zahl dran: Spessart Team Hanau 01.
Eine Erweiterung für den Winterpokal ist ebenfalls möglich.
Also zB. "Spessart Team Hanau" für alle als ganzjahres Name und für den Winterpokal: "Spessart Team Hanau WP 1", .. WP 2, usw.

Kurz: STH, STHWP1.
Jetzt seit Ihr dran.

PS: ausserdem müssen in einem Team nicht zwanghaft 5 Leute sein. Bevor man einen auschliesst sollte man doch einfach 2 Teams á 3 Leuten gründen.


----------



## JSchmitt (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi zusammen,

auch wenn ich aus geposteten Gründen nicht am Winterpokal teilnehme, denke ich ähnlich wie der Thomas. Die Leute kommen rund um Hanau, Treffpunkt ist zumeist Hanau und gefahren wird wo es Spaß macht (BaBu, Hahnenkamm, Main"spacken" Touren, Feldberg)... ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen und denke so in Richtung ...
Bikefreu(n)de Hanau, BikeCommunity Hanau, BikeTreff Hanau ...
Kurzer Inhalt für: freier Zusammenschluß von fahrfreudigen Mountainbikern ;-)

Einen angenehmen Abend noch und Grüße
Jochen


----------



## bike69 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Fohns,

was ist das den für ein Film ???
Wir sind doch alle ein Team und so sollte es auch bleiben.
Wenn wir die Situation durch zwei Teams mit a´drei Perosnen entschärfen, sollten wir das tun.

Und nun zurück zur Tagesordnung  




fohns schrieb:


> ach wo...
> ich brauch nicht unbedingt ein team
> 
> grüße vom fohns.


----------



## Google (24. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen allerseits

Zum Namen: Bitte "Spessart Team Hanau" 

Zu der Zusammensetzung der Teams. Ich biete immer noch an, "nur" in der Einzelwertung mitzumachen.

Man bedenke: Unsere 2 Dreierteams hätten keine Bedeutung im Teamranking. Beide Teams wären unter gut 100 insgesamt ganz unten zu finden, weil die Anderen 5er Teams haben. Man will ja vergleichen und ein bisserl Motivation haben. Mit den Dreierteams ist das von vorne herein nicht gegeben. Es bleibt noch der Vergleich untereinander und in der Einzelwertung insgesamt.

Also mir ist es wurscht was Ihr macht. Ich bin bei allen Alternativen dabei:

 5er Team + Googleeinzelwertung (ich hab dann eh mehr Punkte als das Team   )
 Zwei Dreierteams

Sooo und jetzt noch ein bisserl Werbung für meine morgige Tour: Die Wege sind auch noch angenehm fahrbar wenns weiter regnet. Ist ja schliesslich meine Wintertrainingssrecke.

@[email protected] *Piiiiiiieeep*  Lebst Du noch ?


----------



## fohns (24. Oktober 2006)

@Google, Bike69, Staanemer, Kulmi... und die anderen winterpokalhelden.

die argumente und auch regeln des WP waren und sind mir alle bekannt. 
da ich als - bislang leider - letzter mich habe überreden lassen, ist mir klar, dass entweder sich noch leute melden und ein team entsteht oder ich in der einzelwertung starte (danke für Dein angebot, Google!! aber Du lieferst gleich die argumente dagegen mit).

klar, bike69- wir wären auch dann immer noch im gleichen film und ein team.

 

also: wenn noch ein team zustande kommt: sehr gut. wenn nicht: auch gut.

grüße und schönen tag bis heute abend zur dunklen GA-ausfahrt vom
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> BikeCommunity Hanau



Das isses: Bike Community Hanau Winterteam 1 und Winterteam 2 - sofern wir uns diesbezüglich noch einigen können.... Man könnte auch ne Abkürzung BCH Winterteam 1 und Winterteam 2 nehmen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (24. Oktober 2006)

Moin, 

ich wäre wie Google für das "Spessart Team Hanau".
Community klingt so nach Verbindung.

Zur Teambildung muss man sagen, wenn Ihr tatsächlich auf die Rangfolge wert legt (ist mir persönlich wurscht, Hauptsache Teams enstehen, denn geplant war das als Wintermotivationsschub und nicht als Rennen), dann müssen nicht nur 5 Leute in ein Team, sondern auch die fünf, die am meisten fahren.
Eine Rangliste, die die Teamgröße nicht berücksichtig ist doch sowieso Humbug.

*GA RUNDE:*

Bitte das Wetter abwarten und im Forum hier lesen.
Mit leichtem Regen hab ich kein Problem, aber hier bei uns stürmt es (Bad Homburg).
Bei 40 km/h Wind ist GA nicht möglich.
Müsste also in den Wald verlegt werden, oder ins Schwimmbad.
Mir schwebt da Obersthausen vor, 1 Stunde Bahnenschwimmen und anschliessend Sauna.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Google (24. Oktober 2006)

Also ich bin für 

*VJCGBadRH*​
 *V*erein *J*unger *C*hristlicher *G*utaussehender *B*iker *a*us *d*em *R*aum *H*anau​
Liebe Brüder und Schwestern

Ich habe beschlossen mich wieder zurück zu ziehen. In meine ruhigen Wälder BaBuriens, wo die Trails frohlocken und ich mir keine Gedanken machen muß (höchstens schmutzige). Vielleicht treffe ich unseren Bruder Jörn, der mir geistlich Beistand (und vielleicht seine Dauerkarten ?? ) geben kann.

Ich werde Euch immer in Erinnerung behalten  

Euer Google

Aber jetzt bitteschön wieder VOLL TOPPIC !!  

Bin mal gespannt wer sich traut eine Entscheidung hinsichtlich des Namens zu treffen


----------



## fohns (24. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wer sich traut eine Entscheidung hinsichtlich des Namens zu treffen



wer, wenn nicht Du???


----------



## tschoah (24. Oktober 2006)

Moin.

Danke, das werde ich finden.
Brauche ich ja von Offenbach immer nur am Main entlang.
Ich bin gerade noch auf der Arbeit.
Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, schaue ich mal, ob ich mein MTB reparieren kann.
Wenn alles klappt komme ich vorbei.
Ich fahre übrigens ein rotes Felt und ich trage einen silbernen Helm.

Bis denne,
Marcel.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht treffe ich unseren Bruder Jörn, der mir geistlich Beistand (und vielleicht seine Dauerkarten ?? ) geben kann.



Wer reitet da so spät durch Nacht und Wind, ist es der Vater mit seinem Kind?

Wenn die Lions weiter so spielen, dann kann es wirklich passieren. Ich habe mich am Sonntag schon gefragt, warum ich mich bei dem schönen Wetter mittags in die Halle stelle anstatt mich auf's Bike zu schwingen. 

Aber egal, das kommende Wochenende führt mich in die Alpen und wir können dann am 05.11. wieder zu einer geschmeidigen Tour aufbrechen. 

Durch die heimischen Wälder zum Fernblick, Abfahrt in Richtung Geiselbach/Schöllkrippen und dann mal den Hahnenkamm von der anderen Seite angehen. Leider kenne ich mich da hinten nicht aus, wäre als mal eine Pfadfindertour. Was haltet ihr davon???


----------



## bike69 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann heute an der GA leider nicht teilnehmen  
Soory, wünsche euch einen schönen Ausritt.

Gruss
Cersten


----------



## fohns (24. Oktober 2006)

Jungs, sorry. bei dem schönen wetter hab ich auch was anderes vor  
hab mich ausgetragen.

Euch viel spaß, bei was auch immer
fohns.


----------



## Staanemer (24. Oktober 2006)

*Amtliche WARNUNG vor STURMBÖEN *

für Main-Kinzig-Kreis , Niederungen bis 400 Meter

gültig von: Dienstag, 24.10.06 07:00 Uhr
bis: Dienstag, 24.10.06 22:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
am: Dienstag, 24.10.06 06:39 Uhr

Im Tagesverlauf weiter stark auffrischender Südwestwind, dabei
vor allem am Nachmittag verbreitet stürmische Böen über 65 kmh
Windstärke 8), gelegentlich auch Sturmböen über 75 km/h
Windstärke 9), in freien Lagen vereinzelt schwere Sturmböen um
90 kmh (Windstärke 10)

Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren:
- einzelne herabstürzende Äste, herabfallende Gegenstände

DWD Vorhersagezentrale Offenbach


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> *Amtliche WARNUNG vor STURMBÖEN *
> 
> für Main-Kinzig-Kreis , Niederungen bis 400 Meter
> 
> ...



Bei solch toller Vorhersage bin ich auch raus.... 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja die Tage.... Morgen kann ich net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dill (24. Oktober 2006)

Habt ihr schon ein Winterpokal Teams eingetragen das ist jetzt offen.

Wobei ich den Teamnamen den Google vorschlägt für mittelschwer grotesque halte.

Ansonsten Schöne Grüße an alle und lasst euch bei dem Wetter^^ nicht davonpusten 

Ciao
Dill


----------



## tschoah (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht. 
Bin gerade erst von der Arbeit zurück und muss jetzt erst mein Rad reparieren.

Euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Staanemer (24. Oktober 2006)

Macht nix, Tour ist gestrichen.

80 km/h Wind isr einfach zuviel.

Schade

Thomas


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich hoffe hier sind keine unterwegs.... 

Treffen sich zwei Beamte morgens um 11 Uhr auf dem Flur. Fragt der eine den andere: Na kannst du auch nicht schlafen?


----------



## Edith L. (25. Oktober 2006)

Google, alter Hinterherhechler ,

sorry ich les hier ja nicht jeden Tag mit.

Aber ich möchte Dir noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag gratulieren!

Ausserdem habe ich mal Deine Bedenken aus einem Deiner obigen Beiträge zum Wohle und Nutzen des WP verwurstet.


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected]

es ist wieder soweit!  
Bitte denkt daran, das ist eine Pflichtveranstaltung! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3051

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2006)

So, das habt ihr jetzt davon. Ich mache bei diesem komischen Winterpokal auch mit. 

Was ist jetzt mit den Teams, wird das noch was?

Ab wann kann ich denn überhaupt Punkte sammeln?


----------



## fohns (25. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit den Teams, wird das noch was?









Jau, super!!! freut mich, Bruder_Jörn!!
ach wo! wir brauchen keine punkte. oder teams. oder namen. oder trikots. 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Pflichtveranstaltung!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3051



aber bitte keine abstürze!!






grüße vom fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2006)

Wieviel Punkte kriege ich eigentlich, wenn ich zur Eintracht gehe. Das sind 2x45 Minuten plus An- und Abfahrt. [grübel]


----------



## JSchmitt (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

etwas "off topic" jedoch wäre ich über Kommentare sehr erfreut.
Hat jemand von Euch einen Montageständern fürs Bike und wie ist er zufrieden damit (Hersteller, Preis, Standfestigkeit)?

Danke und Grüße
Jochen

Bruder Jörn ... Bzgl. Punkte ... War gerade wieder 360km mit dem Auto unterwegs ... 3,5h wg. Baustellen ...


----------



## der-silberfisch (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jochen,

ich hab so einen Billigständer von Plus

Zum Putzen und Schaltung einstellen oder mal ein Rad rausnehmen ist der Okay. Das fixieren von dem Rad ist nicht so toll gelöst. Du kannst ihn dir gerne mal bei mir anschauen und dir eine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich bin diese Woche Nachmittags zuhause. Ruf einfach mal an.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Staanemer (25. Oktober 2006)

Na, hier gehts ja ab.

Jetzt reden Die schon über Ständer...

Ok, jetzt noch einen und wir hätten zwei 4er Teams zusammen.

Das würde mich freuen.

Ist übrigens sehr windig auf dem Hahnenkamm, dafür hier fast windstill.

Thomas

@MTB Ede: Die Tourdaten der B-Weg Runde von letzten Sonntag:

93 km, 1285 Hm, Fahrzeit 5:42 h


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> etwas "off topic" jedoch wäre ich über Kommentare sehr erfreut.
> Hat jemand von Euch einen Montageständern fürs Bike und wie ist er zufrieden damit (Hersteller, Preis, Standfestigkeit)?
> ...



Ich habe einen Montageständer beim Brügelmann gekauft. Kosten ca. 65 , sehr stabil (wenn er fertig montiert ist). Im Lieferumfang war auch eine Ablageschale für Kleinkram, die einfach eingehängt werden kann. Preis Leistung absolut top.

Ich sehe schon, wir werden uns über den Winter einen harten Kampf liefern. [clown]


----------



## Plattfuß (26. Oktober 2006)

Gude
Ich habe auch einen Montageständer von Roseversand.
Absolut TOP und sehr hilfreich. Wenn ich von der Tour komme wird
das Bike gleich eingehängt und die Kette gereinigt.
Schaltung einstellen und andere Wartungsarbeiten kann man bequem
durchführen.
So ein Teil ist sein Geld Wert. 

Greez Plattfuß

P.S. @ Google: Deine Bilder CD ist in Arbeit.
Wenn Du in Hainstadt mitfährst gebe ich Sie Dir.


----------



## Plattfuß (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Kollegen
Ich würde gerne meine Erste Tour anbieten.
Diese soll auf der Permanenten MTB Strecke in Sulzbach bei Aschaffenburg ablaufen. Habt ihr Bock/Bike um mitzufahren???
Datum:   29.10.06
Länge:    ca.30km
Strecke:  Trails bergauf/bergab
Höhenmeter: ca. 650
Pause: Nach der hälfte der Strecke
Weitere Infos: http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de

Wer die Strecke noch nicht gefahren ist, sollte die Gelegenheit nutzen!!!
Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit und ihr seid dabei. 

Falls einige von euch gerne mitfahren wollen, Bitte kurze Antwort bis Donnerstag Abend, damit sich das einstellen ins LMB lohnt.


----------



## Plattfuß (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich möchte gerne auf ein Rennen in Hainburg aufmerksam machen.
Es findet am 5.11.06 in Hainburg/Hainstadt bei Hanau statt.
Leider habe ich die Ausschreibung nur als .pdf Datei vorliegen.
Da ich NICHT weiß wie man die hier Anzeigen kann, Bitte ich um eine
Mail damit ich Sie euch senden kann.
Vielleicht kann Sie auch jemand von euch einstellen, oder mir zeigen
wie so etwas funktioniert.
Das Renne ist ein CC Rennen mit einem Rundkurs von ca. 3km länge.
Die Renndauer beträgt 50min+1Runde
Startgeld 10.-

Hoffe wir sehen uns...... Greez Plattfuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Plattfuß,

grüße aus BRK, würde mir gerne eine BilderCD bei Dir abholen. Geht das  



Plattfuß schrieb:


> Gude
> P.S. @ Google: Deine Bilder CD ist in Arbeit.
> Wenn Du in Hainstadt mitfährst gebe ich Sie Dir.


----------



## bike69 (26. Oktober 2006)

Moin Plattfuß,

leider kann ich am SO nicht, wäre aber gerne dabei  
Tolle Idee von Dir   



Plattfuß schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen
> Ich würde gerne meine Erste Tour anbieten.
> Diese soll auf der Permanenten MTB Strecke in Sulzbach bei Aschaffenburg ablaufen. Habt ihr Bock/Bike um mitzufahren???
> Datum:   29.10.06
> ...


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2006)

Moin Jungs  

Das war ja wohl überfällig   

* Rockytour am Mittwoch *
Wäre klasse wenn fast alle kommen würden, natürlich auch unser neuer g-wa   Im übrigen könnten wir dann auch nochmal über den Winterpokal reden und kriegen vielleicht 2 Teams zusammen. Ab dem 06.11. geht es ja erst los  

@Silberfisch, Rocky-Mountain, g-wa und wer noch [email protected] Macht doch auch in einen Team mit  Ihr müßt nur Eure gefahrenen Zeiten eintragen. Und bei Dir Christoph gehts auch mal wieder bergauf. Kombinatschef kann sich nachmelden wenn er wieder hier ist.





Plattfuß schrieb:


> P.S. @ Google: Deine Bilder CD ist in Arbeit.
> Wenn Du in Hainstadt mitfährst gebe ich Sie Dir.


Danke  Ich würde wirklich sehr gerne in Hainstadt mitfahren. Wäre dann mit den Rad von Hanau Hin-und zurück gefahren. Ich bin aber kommmenden Sonntag schon hier eingtragen. Die Trails möcht ich nicht verpassen :

*Blackytour am kommenden Sonntag*

Kannste die Tour nicht um ne Woche später oder wenn es gar nicht anders geht, NOCHMAL anbieten    

Man sieht sich am Sonntag, spätestens am Mittwoch  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Oktober 2006)

!! Achtung Achtung die Location für unsere Kneipentour hat sich geändert !!​
wir Treffen uns in der Pizeria zum Anker.

Pizzeria Zum Anker
Geleitstraße 4
63456 Hanau - Klein-Auheim
Tel.: 06181 60826 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Oktober 2006)

Du willst zum Italiener??? [shocked] 

Ja weisst du denn nicht, was am 04.07. passiert ist???


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Oktober 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du willst zum Italiener??? [shocked]
> 
> Ja weisst du denn nicht, was am 04.07. passiert ist???



Und wer fährt nach Italien in den Urlaub? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2006)

Schaut mal bitte alle schnell und unbedingt heute noch hier


----------



## fohns (26. Oktober 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schaut mal bitte alle schnell und unbedingt heute noch hier



bin dabei.
"warme kleidung" ist gut ....

@rest: 
super tourenangebote dieses wochenende!!boah......
ich bin aber leider im gelobten land, daher kann ich nicht mitfahren.
bis spätestens mittwoch (wobei ich dem BruderJörn ja recht geben muss!!  aber egal. guide bestimmt geschwindigkeit und härte)


Euch viel spaß und gesundes touren wünscht der
fohns.


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und wer fährt nach Italien in den Urlaub?
> 
> Gruß Rocky


   ​

Jungs, ich spacke schon in wenigen Augenblicken los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Oktober 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und wer fährt nach Italien in den Urlaub?
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Der Lago ist DEEEH FIIIIIEH NIIIIIIEH TIIIIIEF ein Vorort von München.  

Italien mag zwar noch Besitzrechte bei sich vermuten - die tatsächliche Herrschaft haben aber andere übernommen.


----------



## Staanemer (26. Oktober 2006)

Äh, mal ne Frage, besteht denn Bedarf an einer "bergigen" Tour am Sonntag?

Bin momentan nicht sehr angetan von einer Flacklandrundfahrt.

Am Mittwoch könnt Ihr zwar Teams bilden, aber ohne mich.
Muss arbeiten.

Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Oktober 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> !! Achtung Achtung die Location für unsere Kneipentour hat sich geändert !!​
> wir Treffen uns in der Pizeria zum Anker.
> 
> Pizzeria Zum Anker
> ...



[sabber] das habe ihr nun von Eurer neuen Lokation. Jetzt müßt Ihr mich ertragen


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Äh, mal ne Frage, besteht denn Bedarf an einer "bergigen" Tour am Sonntag?



Jo, ich hätte Bedarf, allerdings nur wenn es net so matschig ist und natürlich net regnet... 
Nach Wetterbericht soll es aber net sooo schlecht die nächsten Tage werden... 
Also, ich wäre dabei, wenn etwas über 60km und mehr als 1000HM zustande käme, damit meine Kondi noch bissi erhalten bleibt...


----------



## Plattfuß (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo...
Die .pdf Datei für das Rennen in Hainburg findet ihr hier.
Zitat von KillerN
"Das PDF ist auf meiner Site downloadbar (Rechtsklick, Ziel speichern unter) im Bereich Racing. 
__________________
www.mtb-team-hanau.de <<<<<< Das Guestbook braucht noch bisschen zuneigung "

Das Rennen ist einfach und für Anfänger sehr gut geeignet.
Also überlegt es euch.

Gruß Plattfuß

@ Bike69: Habe etwas Termin-Stress. Scheibe mir Bitte eine Mail
für die Bilder von Feldberg. Greez


----------



## Kulminator (27. Oktober 2006)

Moin Miteinander,

da ich ja bekanntlich nächste Woche nicht im schönen Deutschland verweile, kann ich leider nicht an der Urabstimmung zum Thema WINTERPOKAL teilnehmen... 
@[email protected]: geiles Tourenangebot - bin das nächste Mal wieder dabei....

Ich möchte aber gerne noch ein zwei Dinge loswerden:
Erstens: Namen der Teams: hier noch 2 Vorschläge:
  a) Googlinge Team1 und Team 2
  b) Google Frosties Team1 und Team2
Schließlich hat unser Obercheffe Google den Thread geboren und uns alle zusammengebracht- dafür gebührt ihm besondere Anerkennung. Außerdem ist er über die Grenzen des Spessarts hinaus bekannt (liest mal spasseshalber in den anderen Threads).   

Zum Zweiten sehe ich den WINTERPOKAL nicht als Wettbewerb, um mit anderen Teams um die Punkte zu feilschen - das führt doch nur zu unwahren Einträgen und so weiter. Ich verstehe den Pokal als Motivation und als gemeinsames Bündnis, um über die dunklen und kalten Monate zu kommen. Selbst mit einem Zweierteam hätte ich überhaupt kein Problem mit einer Teamwertung - auch wenn man ständig am Ende der Liste steht - iss mir Worscht ... Also entscheidet bitte in meinem Sinne und ordnet mich willkürlich einem Team zu. Jedes noch so kleine Team ist besser als Einzelkämpfertum.... 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2006)

GutenTach miteinander  

@[email protected] Komm mir ja wieder heil zurück  Dein Vorschlag zum Teamnamen ehrt mich natürlich aber das ist mir zu viel Taraaaa um meine Person. Ausserdem seid Ihr alle umgängliche und tolle Bikerfreunde und tragt mit dazu bei, dass der Thread so erfolgreich ist   Ohne Eure aktive Teilnahme -die einen mehr die anderen weniger-, gäbe es den Thread nicht.

"Die wilden Kerle" fällt mir gerade so ein... Ich finds lustig  

@BlackTrek, [email protected] Habe leider eine unerfreuliche Nachricht. Ich hab mir ne starke Erkältung mit leichten Fieber eigefangen  Mein Kopp ist so zugeschleimt, dass ich seit gestern 5:00 Uhr bis jetzt knappe 2 Stunden geschlafen hab. Rad bin ich noch gefahren und das wars dann. Leider muß ich deshalb die Sonntagstour absagen   Ob Hoschie mitfährt ist auch ungewiss. Seit seinem Kellerbrand war er nicht mehr online.

Wir sehen uns sicher am Mittwoch zur Rockytour  Wäre doch gelacht wenn ich mich nicht von so ner PillePalleerkältung bis dahin erholt habe  @ Erdi01 @ Du kommst ja nur wegen dem guten Essen   

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Oktober 2006)

Gute Besserung ,Frank  

Gute Reise Kulmi, sind schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren 

Jochen : Der Rose Versand bietet im November als Aktionsmonat einen Xtreme Montageständer für 54,00EUR anstatt 74,00 EUR an.


Wetter am Sonntag negativ hat jemand am Samstag Zeit und Lust ?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## bike69 (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

also zu den Worten vom Kulmi fällt mir nur das einunktlandung       

@[email protected] Geilen Flug   und komme uns heil zurück  

@[email protected] Habe leider keine Zeit, fahre bis Sonntag mit Kunden zu einer Veranstalltung  

@[email protected] Gute Besserung 

Also bis Mittwoch in Italien....... Wollte schon lange mal Uralub machen  




Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander,
> 
> Ich möchte aber gerne noch ein zwei Dinge loswerden:
> Erstens: Namen der Teams: hier noch 2 Vorschläge:
> ...


----------



## hoschie (28. Oktober 2006)

Servus alle,
also ich wäre am Sonntag dabei, allerdings wäre ich dann wohl der einzige (außer Black Treck) oder was?
@Black Treck: Wie schauts denn aus? Treffen wir uns trotzdem? Ich bin dabei - wenns nicht aus Eimern schüttet - und Du?...und wer noch?
Nun denn, vielleicht bis Sonntag...
Grüße vom Hoschie (der sich heute erstmal ne neue Waschmaschine zulegt)


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo hoschie und alle anderen,
die Tour morgen findet statt, es sei denn das Wetter ist wirklich sehr schlecht. Ich bin allerdings nicht sehr empfindlich, was das Wetter angeht. Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich schon von ein paar Windböen aufhalten lassen; ich gehöre nicht dazu.   

Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass es vorteilhaft ist, eine Waschmaschine zu besitzen, wenn man die Tour mitfährt.  

Den Asphaltanteil schätze ich auf etwa 10%. An alle, die schonmal mitgefahren sind: ich habe die Tour noch weiter optimiert. 

@hoschie: Wenn sich keiner sonst im Thread motivieren lässt, können wir den Startpunkt auch gerne an einen anderen Ort verlegen. Immerhin fahren wir im Kreis, da ist es ja egal wo man anfängt.


----------



## Staanemer (28. Oktober 2006)

@Frank: Gut Besserung

@blacktrek, ich weiss nicht ob ich kommen kann, deshalb hab ich mich augetragen.

@alle, bei der momentanen Tourenbeteiligung hilft wohl auch ein 10er Winterpokal-Team nichst mehr. 

Thomas


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> @alle, bei der momentanen Tourenbeteiligung hilft wohl auch ein 10er Winterpokal-Team nichst mehr.


 Schon registriert, dass ein Grossteil ausgeflogen ist ? Torpedo wollte doch was mit Dir fahren, hast aber nicht reagiert   

Ich bin schon wieder tourengeil aber leider noch nicht auskuriert. Es geht aber schon aufwärts  

Allen Sonntagstourern wünsche ich ne geile Trailtour um Hanau  

Grüße


Frank


----------



## hoschie (28. Oktober 2006)

hallo Blacktrack,
schön das die Tour nicht ausfällt, freue mich auf morgen. Und da sich ja noch einige angemeldet haben bleibts denn auch beim Treffpunkt. Also bis morgen um 11.00 beim Real.
@Google: Gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir, erhol Dich gut.
Ciao, der Hoschie


----------



## hoschie (28. Oktober 2006)

@Black Trek: Entschuldige bitte, dass ich Deinen Nickname andauernd falsch schreibe...jetzt hab ichs endlich auch geschnallt...
der Hoschie


----------



## Staanemer (28. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Schon registriert, dass ein Grossteil ausgeflogen ist ? Torpedo wollte doch was mit Dir fahren, hast aber nicht reagiert



Danke, Papa, ohne Dich hätt ich das nie gemerkt.  
Schon registriert, dass ich nicht weiss, ob ich morgen eine Tour fahren kann?
Kann jeder lesen, auch Torpedo.

Achja, wäre nett, wenn Du nicht ständig Leuite korrigieren würdest, ist schlecht fürs Klima.

Werd Du erstmal wieder gesund, dann reden wir weiter...  

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2006)

Bleib einfach mal locker Thomas  Ist Dir eine Laus über die Leber gelaufen ?

Mir liegt als Threadgründer eben viel daran, dass keine unberechtigten Kritiken offeriert werden. 

Ich würd sagen wenn ich wieder gesund bin biken wir lieber gemeinsam  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Oktober 2006)

Was ist denn in der Heimat los? Locker bleiben.

Mich trifft das Schicksal viel härter. Heute verliert die Eintracht gegen die Bayern und ab morgen sollen die Alpen von oben gut gewässert werden. Die geplante Karwendeltour fällt deswegen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser.

Wohl dem, der einen Alternativplan hat. München - Torbole fahren sich in den frühen Morgenstunden recht geschmeidig. Und am Lago ist Sonnenschein und gut 20 Grad angesagt. Mal sehen, welche Tour morgen auf dem Programm steht. Derzeit ist die Dosso dei Roverei der Favorit. Gemütlich 1.200 Hm auf der Altissimostraße raufkurbeln und dann eine der schönsten Abfahrten am Lago geniessen. Ich werde berichten.  

Was das Ganze mit dem geliebten Spessart zu tun hat? Nix, aber ich musste es eben einfach loswerden.


----------



## Torpedo64 (29. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Bleib einfach mal locker Thomas  Ist Dir eine Laus über die Leber gelaufen ?
> 
> Mir liegt als Threadgründer eben viel daran, dass keine unberechtigten Kritiken offeriert werden.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine sehr 'gesunde' Einstellung   Ich wünsche dir außerdem noch eine gute Besserung 
Da kein Echo von Thomas (und / oder von Anderen) kam, ging ich sowieso davon aus, dass er (bzw. niemand) keine Zeit oder Lust zum Fahren hat. Damit war für mich das Thema erledigt. Das ist für mich aber kein Problem, da ich gewohnt bin allein zu fahren...

Gruß,
Torpedo


----------



## Staanemer (29. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Bleib einfach mal locker Thomas  Ist Dir eine Laus über die Leber gelaufen ?
> 
> Mir liegt als Threadgründer eben viel daran, dass keine unberechtigten Kritiken offeriert werden.
> 
> ...




Der Erste, der hier "unlocker" war, bis Du.
Darauf habe ich als Angesprochener reagiert, worauf Du schreibst, ich wäre unlocker.  

Das nennt man übrigens "Selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung". Google doch mal danach.  
Kurz: Du bringst selbst den Stein ins Rollen, und beschwehrst Dich hinterher, dass er rollt. Das machst Du übrigens gerne.

Mal davon abgesehen bist Du der Einzige, der eine "unberechtigte Kritik offeriert" hat. Und das als *Threadgründer*, eieiei.

Zudem ist, wie Du siehst, Torpedo selbst in der Lage seine Meinung zu vertreten.

Genau das meine ich mit: "...wäre nett, wenn Du nicht ständig Leute korrigieren würdest, ist schlecht fürs Klima."

Und genau das wollte ich nicht hier breittreten, sondern mit Dir besprechen, wenn Du wieder gesund bist.

Anscheinend verstehst Du das nicht.

Bleibt noch zwei Sachen sagen:

1. ich bin locker, meine unlockere Seite kennst Du noch nicht.

2. Die Tour rund um Hanau war sehr interessant. Starke Wege, gut zu fahren.
Nette Leute waren dabei und wir durften zwei Sprünge der Extra-Klasse von Steve O5 bewundern.
Das Ganze lässt sich als GA Runde fahren und ist eine prima Ergänzung zur GA Runde am Main.
Eventuell wird BlackTrack diese Tour als Nightride anbieten.

Nein es sind drei: Da ich nächste Woche eine Menge Arbeit erwarte werde ich mich bei keiner Tour anmelden, sondern einfach am Treffpunkt erscheinen, wenn es zeitlich passt.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## hoschie (29. Oktober 2006)

hallo alle,
das war ne ganz tolle Runde heute...ein großes Lob an Black Trek, Du hast ne tolle Strecke zusammengestellt. Das Wetter war einfach super und ich freu mich nette Leute kennengelernt zu habe.
@ Staanemer: Nix für ungut, aber ich glaub Du reagierst grad ein bischen über...
viele Grüße vom Hoschie


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2006)

Sach mal Thomas was bist Du denn für Einer ? Was für einen Ton erlaubst Du Dir hier eigentlich ? (Deinen netten Eingangssatz habe ich vor Deiner Änderung gelesen)   

Ich habe Dir per PN angeboten, dass wenn Du Diskussionsbedarf hast, dass Du das gerne mit mir per Mail oder telefonisch besprechen kannst. Du aber mußt Deinen ganzen unberechtigten  Frust vor aller Leute los lassen. Du bist *ziemlich *unlocker.

Ich korrigiere hier nicht ständig die Leute, wenn dann hat es Dich selbst betroffen...

Mit diesem Post hast Du Dich bei allen Threadteilnehmern disqualifiziert und trägst hier nur zu Unfrieden bei. Aber jeder hier soll für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ich für meine Person kann aufgrund Deiner jetzt gezeigten Reaktion nur hoffen, dass Du Deine Aktivitäten an anderer Stelle weiter praktizierst. Wie wäre es mit einen eigenen Thread als den unseren ?? Vielen Dank

Im übrigen mach ich Deinen Kindergarten hier nicht weiter mit...


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Oktober 2006)

Zur Tour heute: Danke für das Lob und es hat auch mir sehr viel Spass mit Euch gemacht.
Ich möchte ungern doppelposten, daher schaut einfach mal rüber in den "Touren rund um Hanau"-Thread.


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2006)

Tach Jungs und Mädel

ein bisschen blöd jetzt zur Tagesordnung wieder zurück zu kommen, aber dass ist mir ehrlich gesagt lieber.... 

Bei meiner letzten Biketour, die ich alleine gefahren bin, habe ich wie sonst auch immer bei einsamen Fahrten meinen MP3 Player dabei gehabt und mußte feststellen, dass ich die Songs schon ziemlich ausgehört habe. Gestern wollt ich mir was Neues draufladen, habe meine pienzige Speicherkapazität von 128 MB aber nicht mal halb voll bekommen weil ich schon alles was ich an Songs besitze, ausgehört habe 

Jetzt meine Frage: Wollen wir zum Stammtisch vielleicht mal diesbezüglich CD`s/ DVD`s austauschen ???  Ich habe ne kleine aber schöne Sammlung, geordet nach Bands und Songnamen. 

Bitte sagt mir bei Interesse doch Bescheid, damit ich weiß wieviel ich brennen muß und vergesst Euren Datenträger nicht mit zu bringen   

@Heutige Tour mit [email protected] Wie ich ja in allen Threads gelesen habe, war die Tour wieder erwartungsgemäß super  Sonja, wann krieg ich die Gelegenheit einer persönlichen Führung    


Grüße

Frank


----------



## bike69 (29. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Tach Jungs und Mädel
> 
> @Heutige Tour mit [email protected] Wie ich ja in allen Threads gelesen habe, war die Tour wieder erwartungsgemäß super  Sonja, wann krieg ich die Gelegenheit einer persönlichen Führung
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,

melde mich hiermit wieder zurück  

@[email protected] würde auch gerne in den Genuss der Tour kommen. Vielleicht können wir das ja nachholen, wenn Frank wieder fit ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (30. Oktober 2006)

Moin, Moin,

Das soll heute der beste Tag der Woche werden, also werde ich den Tag nutzen 

Denn ich habe heute Urlaub  mal schauen, wo ich den so lang fahre. Hat vielleicht noch jemand Zeit/Urlaub heute


----------



## Staanemer (30. Oktober 2006)

Moin, 

@google, weiter gehts: soso, Du bevormundest korrigierst also niemanden? Wieviel Links mit Beispielen hättest DU denn gerne?




Google schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir per PN angeboten, dass wenn Du Diskussionsbedarf hast, dass Du das gerne mit mir per Mail oder telefonisch besprechen kannst. Du aber mußt Deinen ganzen unberechtigten  Frust vor aller Leute los lassen. Du bist *ziemlich *unlocker.



Tja, hast Du tatsächlich. Was niemand wissen ist, dass Du das erst gemacht hast, nachdem Du die Diskussion hier losgetreten hast.



Google schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere hier nicht ständig die Leute, wenn dann hat es Dich selbst betroffen...
> 
> Mit diesem Post hast Du Dich bei allen Threadteilnehmern disqualifiziert und trä
> gst hier nur zu Unfrieden bei.



Und wieder dränsgt Du anderen eine Meinung auf. Da hilft auch die Relativierung nichts:



Google schrieb:


> Aber jeder hier soll für sich selbst entscheiden.



Und der ist typisch:



Google schrieb:


> Ich für meine Person kann aufgrund Deiner jetzt gezeigten Reaktion nur hoffen, dass Du Deine Aktivitäten an anderer Stelle weiter praktizierst. Wie wäre es mit einen eigenen Thread als den unseren ?? Vielen Dank



Über öffentliche Foren und Meinungsfreiheit brauchen wir höffentlich nicht auch reden. Sollte eigentlich zum Grundwissen gehören.

Ich bin ürbigens nicht der Einzige der es langsam merkt. Aber wahrscheinlich der Erste ders ma sagt. Ich sag nur "Zum Anker".

Aber wie Du schon sagst: zurück zur *Tagesordnung*  

Also Radfahren. Ach ne, doch nicht:



Google schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Wollen wir zum Stammtisch vielleicht mal diesbezüglich CD`s/ DVD`s austauschen ???  Ich habe ne kleine aber schöne Sammlung, geordet nach Bands und Songnamen.



Ich muss dann doch neidvoll gestehen, dass diese Idee wiederum schlichtweg genial ist.

Verlegen wir doch einfach die illegalen Tauschbörsen aus dem Netz in die Kneipe. Der Treffpunkt steht ja bereits öffentlich hier im Forum und eine Teilnehmerliste gibts auch noch. Bringt das Scheckbuch mit.  

Bis dann

Thomas


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2006)

Habs registriert.


----------



## bike69 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Staaemer,



Staanemer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @google, weiter gehts: soso, Du bevormundest korrigierst also niemanden? Wieviel Links mit Beispielen hättest DU denn gerne?
> Thomas



bitte tue mir und meinen Augen den Gefallen und besprechet eurer persönlichen Themen offline. Dort könnt Ihr es gerne 24x7 tun  

Ich bin schon gross und ich kann meine Meinung selbst vertreten. Wenn mir was am Googel nicht passt, dann sage ich das beim Biken oder beim Bier.

Ich bin hier, um mich mit Gleichgesinnten   zum Biken zu verabreden und nicht auf dem Schlachtfeld


----------



## Kulminator (30. Oktober 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Ich bin hier, um mich mit Gleichgesinnten   zum Biken zu verabreden und nicht auf dem Schlachtfeld



Tolle Ansage ... daran sollten wir uns alle halten! 

Habe gerade 11 Stunden Flug hinter mir und warte am neuen Bangkoker Flughafen auf meinen Anschlussflug nach Taiwan...  Sehen uns in aller Frische Ende nächster Woche wieder in den Wäldern. Und meldet bitte die Teams für den Winterpokal an......
Gruß an euch alle 
Kulmi


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Oktober 2006)

Hey Jung's schluss jetzt! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

unter locker beiderseits verstehe ich, dass man auch mal ne 5 gerade sein läßt und nicht das letzte Wort haben muß. Es freut mich eigentlich, dass wir hier nicht "mein Nicolai ist aber besser als alles andere" Niveau haben. Das und das ist wie immer, nicht alle einer Meinung sind bzw. sein können ist normal ... doch das Thema ist hier nicht Männerstreitigkeiten, sondern zusammen Rad fahren. Ein Einschreiten, wenn überhaupt notwendig, ist bei Diskriminierung etc. notwendig, nicht wenn mal jemand anderer Meinung ist (->Diktatur). 

Zurück zum Thema ... Locker bleiben, Interessen teilen und austauschen!

@alle: Danke für eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen mit Euren Montagständern.

@alle: Zum Italiener am Mittwoch ist aus dem Grunde schlecht: Nase läuft (will keinen anstecken und somit den Sport verhindern). Lustig ist den Italiener hab ich demletzt privat kennengelernt ... nachdem sein Sohn unbeabsichtig und unvorsichtig seine Autotür geöffnet hat, als ich vorbei gefahren bin mit meinem Auto (Kampfspuren werden nächste Woche entfernt)... .

@ich weiß nicht mehr wer: keine Probleme mit dem 04.07. - Ich habe Italien zuhause ;-)

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> ..."mein Nicolai ist aber besser als alles andere" Niveau haben ...



nix gegen mein nicolai bitte   

so, un jetz weider mache, aber logger, gell


----------



## hoschie (30. Oktober 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:
@alle: Danke für eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen mit Euren Montagständern.

was bitteschön weist Du über meinen Montagständer???


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Oktober 2006)

Leutz,

wollte mich nur mal kurz melden. Mein home-based Indernett ist im Eimer, also ausnahmesweise von der Arbeit... 

Vorletztes Wochenende habe ich meinen alten Kumpel in Muenchen besucht und wir haben einen netten Enduro-Ausritt in Jachenau hinter Bad Toelz veranstaltet. 20 Grad, Sonnenschein, 760hm hochkurbeln, davon auch 100hm hochtragen. Traumtrails und eine deftige Abfahrt, bei der mir die Louise FR fast abgeraucht ist. Sonntags dann biken in Muenchner Parks, Snakebite beim ersten Treppenkontakt, dann an der Isar entlang durchs Unterholz (war klasse) und ueber den Englischen Garten  zurueck.

War echt klasse.
Wenn ich Euro comments aber so lese, wars RUND UM HANAU aber auch nicht viel schlechter.

Bizz auf weiteres, der Kombinatschef


----------



## JSchmitt (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi Kombinatschef,

ja durch die Jachenau bin ich auch schon ... herrlich.
Von Lenggries zum Sylvensteichspeicher, durch die Jachenau Richtung Kochel am See, von dort aus wieder nördlich am Brauneck vorbei nach Schlegeldorf und wieder zurück Lenggries ... war ein herrlich Tag. Geniales Wetter + Panorama! Werde ich nie vergessen! 

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädel 

ich muß mich nochmal wegen den Tourenangeboten meinerseits diese Woche  melden, damit auch keiner evtl. umsonst darauf wartet.

Nachdem ich mich gestern eigentlich schon auf dem aufsteigenden Ast der Besserung wähnte, hat mich meine Körper heute eines besseren belehrt  Ich fühl mich wie durch den Kakao gezogen und kann mir mom. nicht vorstellen ne Tour anzubieten, geschweige denn irgendwas mit Höhenmetern......

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es angebracht ist, dass ich bereits zum kommenden WE wieder Gelände fahre. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann, -vorausgesetzt ich werde wieder fit- ist eine lockere (evtl. nicht mal GA) Tour am Main lang bis circa Niedernberg, Pause und wieder zurück. Wären so 4,5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Ich werde mich jedenfalls dazu nochmal melden.

Ich hoffe, Ihr fahrt was Schönes die Woche  Falls jemand von Euch ne WE-Tour anbietet und ich wider Erwarten super drauf bin, dann meld ich mich natürlich dazu kurzfristig an  

@[email protected] Biste denn heute noch was gefahren bei dem schönen Wetter ?

Grüße


Frank _der sich schon wieder auf ne gemeinsame Tour freut _


----------



## puls190 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo ,

ich will hier mal nachfragen ob ihr Winterpokalteams habt
 ich würde gerne noch irgendwo unterkommen 

Hoschi wie siehts aus ,montiviert zum training und macht fit für die nächste Tour rund um Hanau 


grüsse von Puls
( der wieder ein echter Eisbär werden will)


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2006)

Grüß Dich Puls190  

Klar kannste gerne in einem Team von uns mitmachen   Allerdings könnten es zwei Teams werden, die aus weniger als 5 Bikern bestehen.

Kannst auch gerne zum Stammtisch am Mittwoch kommen (Sie LMB-Eintrag von Rocky_Mountain). Da kannste gleich die Bewerbungsunterlagen mitbringen  Schliesslich kennt Dich hier ja noch nicht jeder  

Spääässsle..... 

Stammtisch aber ernsthaft !

Nachtrag: Unsere Teamnamen werden aber aller Voraussicht kein "Eisbär" enthalten.


Grüße

Frank


----------



## puls190 (30. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Einladung 

aber zum kennenlernen ist der Stammtisch nicht geeignet was sollen die Leute 
denken wenn ich besoffen untermTisch liege und was vom biken und Winterpokal und Eisbären und die Schmach von Schotten erzähle  


nein im ernst habe zur zeit Fortbildung, da muß ich eineWoche lang die Schulbank drücken.

Denke doch das wir uns bei den Nachtfahren die nächste Zeit sehen werden.

Euch viel Spaß und Prost  


PS:aber vieleicht bin ich spontan doch dabei


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Oktober 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> @ich weiß nicht mehr wer: keine Probleme mit dem 04.07. - Ich habe Italien zuhause ;-)



Ich mag halt nur den ital. Fußball nicht. Aber ist das ein Wunder nach den Ergebnissen in diesem Jahr???

O.k. back to topic - Das besch. Wetter in den Nordalpen hat mich gestern gezwungen über den Brenner zu fahren. 3 Stunden 20 Minuten von München nach Torbole sind o.k. Um kurz nach 10 waren wir da und haben erst mal einen Cappu getrunken. Dann schnell die Zimmer bezogen und die KURZEN Bikeklamotten angezogen. Da unten herrschen immer noch 20 - 25 Grad, einfach beneidenswert. 

Wen unsere Tour interessiert: Moser 11 Tour 34 - 2 Stunden gemütlicher Aufstieg auf knapp 1.300 Meter, danach auf einer der schönsten Abfahrten an dem Teich runter nach Navene. Wenn wir nicht dauernd Fotostopps gemacht hätten, wäre die Abfahrt in einer guten Stunde über die Bühne gegangen, so haben wir anderthalb gebraucht. Egal, bei dem Wetter gehört es einfach dazu, das Panorama aufzusagen. 

ich hoffe, ich kriege das mit den Fotoalben irgendwann mal hin, dann erscheinen auch Bilder.

Wir sehen uns am Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Google,

das mit der Gesundheit ist aber nicht so toll, wünsche Dir eine schnelle und gute Besserung  



Google schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädel
> 
> Nachdem ich mich gestern eigentlich schon auf dem aufsteigenden Ast der Besserung wähnte, hat mich meine Körper heute eines besseren belehrt  Ich fühl mich wie durch den Kakao gezogen und kann mir mom. nicht vorstellen ne Tour anzubieten, geschweige denn irgendwas mit Höhenmetern......
> 
> ...



Ja, habe heute ne kleine Runde gedreht, trotz Sonne war es schon ein bischen frisch, ging aber. Danke der Nachfrage  , ist aber keine mitgefahren


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected]
Hallo Jungs,
fals einer vor mir da sein sollte.
Ich habe einen Tisch bestellt für 19:30Uhr auf den Namen Hofmann! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## der-silberfisch (31. Oktober 2006)

Tach auch,

hab mich mal für morgen abend eingetragen. Da ja bekanntlich morgen Feiertag ist 

  klappt das trotz Schicht. Allerdings nicht vor 21.00 Uhr 

 

Bis dann
Robert


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2006)

*Grüße an alle alten und evtl. neuen Mitleser- und Fahrer  

Damit jeder Neuling auch weiß um was es hier geht, mal wieder der Eingangspost des Threads.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Mitstreiter  Einfach posten und mal mitkommen  

99 % der jetzigen Threadteilnehmer haben hier auch mal so angefangen. 

Geht einfach mal auf die ersten Seiten unseres Threads und scrollt nach den reichlich gemachten Bilder unserer Touren oder schaut in mein Fotoalbum. Dann wisst Ihr in etwa was wir im Wald so treiben  Hier nun der Eingangspost: *

_Hallo

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart. 

Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden  Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking macht. 

Der Treffpunkt, Starttage- und Zeit müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein, Hauptsache es tut sich hier was. Denkbar ist es, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt, daß man sich auf halber Strecke trifft und dann was gemeinsames fährt. Es können sich alle, die in einem Umkreis von circa 45 Radminuten +/- 15 wohnen angesprochen fühlen. Natürlich auch jene die längere Zeiten in Kauf nehmen  oder gar das Auto zum Treffpunkt bewegen wollen. Ich denke da ist  einiges an Touren möglich  

So, da bin ich mal gespannt  wie viele vom Forum aus der Hanauer Umgegend hier rumfleuchen. Ich werde wohl einen langen Atem haben müssen   


Grüße Google _


----------



## fohns (31. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

bin auch wieder hier und freu mich schon auf mittwoch. 
bei nichtregenwetter wollte ich mit dem omarad meiner liebsten von kesselstadt nach steinheim radeln. jemand mit dabei?? (nein, ich werde keinen LMB eintragen!)
hoffe, dass unser Google bis dahin wieder aufem damm ist. hört sich nicht gut an. Dir gute besserung!

grüße vom 
fohns.
ps: viele grüße nach asien!!!!


----------



## der-silberfisch (31. Oktober 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> bei nichtregenwetter wollte ich mit dem omarad meiner liebsten von kesselstadt nach steinheim radeln.



  Ist es eventuell besser wenn du bis Klein-Auheim weiterradelst???

Gruß Robert


----------



## fohns (1. November 2006)

meinte ich natürlich auch.
danke für den hinweis.

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> ps: viele grüße nach asien!!!!



Ni Hao liebe Ladfahlel aus diesem Tlead,
glücklichelweise habe ich hiel volle WLAN Anbindung und kann velfolgen, was bei euch so abgeht...  
Sehl schade, daß ich heute abend nicht dabeisein kann. Wünsche euch viel Spass bei del Toul mit Locky... und denkt an die Höhenmetel....
Gluss
euel Kulmi


----------



## KillerN (1. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> und die Schmach von Schotten erzähle


Oh weia, wie lang ist das schon her ?  *erinner*
Meine Oma erzählt mir auch immer Geschichten ausm Krieg    
Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. November 2006)

Kurzes Fazit der heutigen Tour: Schön war's.

Um das Thema Transalp noch mal wie besprochen aufzugreifen, hier mein Vorhaben für Juli 2007.

Mit dem Anbieter http://www.alpsbiketours.de will ich voraussichtlich Mitte Juli (in Abhängigkeit der genauen Tourentermine) mit meinem alten Spezi Vorstadtstrizzi von Grainau an den Gardasee radeln. Die Tour ist auf der HP unter Transalp Aktiv - Classic zu finden.

Alle Details findet ihr auf der genannten Seite. Wäre cool, wenn wir die Runde mit 4-5 Leuten aus unserer Truppe unter die Stollen nehmen könnten.
Interesse hörte ich heute von Fohns, Rocky, MTB Ede. Kulmi wird sicher nachziehen und Google muss erst noch um Ausgang bitten. Cersten, Robert, was ist mit euch? 

@Google - was hast du mir denn für eine CD mitgegeben? Die Scheibe ist leer.


----------



## bike69 (2. November 2006)

Hallo Bruder Jörn,

ich bin auch dabei   



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kurzes Fazit der heutigen Tour: Schön war's.
> 
> Um das Thema Transalp noch mal wie besprochen aufzugreifen, hier mein Vorhaben für Juli 2007.
> 
> ...



Tja, Technik die begeistert  

@[email protected] Danke für die Hammer Tour    Hoffe Du Guidest bald wieder.


----------



## Google (2. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Google - was hast du mir denn für eine CD mitgegeben? Die Scheibe ist leer.


Du hast Du doch nicht im Ernst gedacht, dass ich mich strafbar mache    

Da muß irgendwas schiefgelaufen sein. Ich hab hier noch ne nachweislich Bebrannte. Sorry, beim nächsten Treffen, ob zu Pferde oder zu Tisch, werde ich die Scheibe nachreichen.





Kulminator schrieb:


> Sehl schade, daß ich heute abend nicht dabeisein kann. Wünsche euch viel Spass bei del Toul mit Locky... und denkt an die Höhenmetel....
> Gluss
> euel Kulmi


Selvus Kulminatol  Du hast uns allen seeeehl gefehlt. Locky hat wiedel eine schöne Toul aus del Tasche gezogen  Die Wintelpokalteams stehen. Wil sind vollel Fleude  

*Spessart Wölfe Hanau Team 1*

Mtb Ede
Kulminator
Rocky_mountain
der-Silberfisch
Google
*Spessart Wölfe Hanau Team 2*

fohns
bike69
Bruder Jörn
Torpedo64
Kombinatschef

Das Team 1 habe ich schon erstellt. Die Teammitglieder können sich schon anmelden  

@[email protected] Könntest Du das Team 2 erstellen ?

Ihr erhaltet noch eine PN wo ich Euch wie gewünscht noch ein paar Infos zum Winterpokal gebe.


Grüße


Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2006)

Frage mich gerade wer in freier Wildbahn eigentlich wen jagt. Eisbären Wölfe oder Wölfe Eisbären  

Also da ja keiner direkt abgeneigt war, seih hier Jeder nochmal angesprochen und eingeladen sich am Aufbau unserer - Eurer - zukünftig - unserer gemeinsamen   Eisbärenhomepage zu beteiligen mit einem eigenen Rider-Profil, mit Tourenangeboten- und/oder teilnahmen, Bildern und allem was Euch noch so einfällt  

Schön war's  heut abend, noch schöner wenn ich Einige von Euch wirklich am Samstag zur Indien Summer Tour sehe
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1576

Beste Gelegenheit zu schauen wie sich Eisbären und Wölfe vertragen  GUT ooooder


----------



## der-silberfisch (2. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade wer in freier Wildbahn eigentlich wen jagt. Eisbären Wölfe oder Wölfe Eisbären



Und dann wäre da noch die Frage wie Eisbären Pinguine fangen ???

@Rocky: Danke für die prima Tour. Nur die letzte Steigung war kontraproduktiv für meinen Schleimbeutel  

Zum Winterpokal hab ich mich eingetragen und die Frage ob der Weg zur Arbeit zählt ist nun auch geklärt.

In der Hoffnung auf einen schnell heilenden Schleimbeutel verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert


----------



## Google (2. November 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Zum Winterpokal hab ich mich eingetragen


Bist schon bestätigt  Guds Nächtle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. November 2006)

Hammer Teams Jungs.... Respekt...

Bekomme ich eigentlich auch Punkte, wenn ich dann am Wochenende am Strand liege und meine müden Knochen in den sanften Wellen schaukeln lasse? Im weitesten Sinne kann das doch als Alternativsportart verstanden werden, oder?

@Bruder Jö[email protected]: Tlansalp geht klar....

Grüße
Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2006)

Meister,

warum sich einem Anbieter fuer ne Transalp ueberlassen, wenn man das auch selbst erledigen kann. Habe jedenfalls gute Erfahrung damit gemacht (2x). Wenn ich dann doch mal schaffe zum Stammtisch, bringe ich was mit...

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## Torpedo64 (2. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kurzes Fazit der heutigen Tour: Schön war's.
> 
> Um das Thema Transalp noch mal wie besprochen aufzugreifen, hier mein Vorhaben für Juli 2007.
> 
> ...



@Bruder Jörn:
Ich bin auch dabei, wenn's irgendwie möglich ist


----------



## Google (2. November 2006)

*Transalp​*
Leute, wisst Ihr eigentlich, dass Ihr mich tootaaal fetisch macht ?

Ich hier schon im Kreis laufe und meine Hirn zu kochen anfängt ?

Mein Puls schon lange nicht mehr im grünen Bereich ist, ich kurz vorm Herzkammerflimmern bin ?

Die Tastatur kaum noch bedienen kann, ich derzeit best Hechler im Schwangerschaftskurs wäre ?

Alle wollen 2007 da hin und ich nicht ? Wo ich doch beste Voraussetzungen mit dem Winterpokal und den Malleaufenthalt im März dafür hätte ?

Malle und Transalp ? Wie soll ich das meiner Frau klar machen    

Wirklich gut gemeinte Ideen/Taktiken als PN erbeten  

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: *ICH WILL*, weiß aber noch nicht wie....

Im Übrigen : Es schneit !!

Grüße

Frank


----------



## bike69 (2. November 2006)

Hallo Erdi01,

habe eben in meinen Kalderen geschaut und dort mit erschrecken, einen Termin um 15:00 gesehen. Leider kann ich den Termin nicht verschieben und damit auch bei euch nicht mitfahren   

Schade, weil die Tour ist bestimmt der Hammer.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade wer in freier Wildbahn eigentlich wen jagt. Eisbären Wölfe oder Wölfe Eisbären
> 
> Schön war's  heut abend, noch schöner wenn ich Einige von Euch wirklich am Samstag zur Indien Summer Tour sehe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1576
> ...


----------



## bike69 (2. November 2006)

Moin Frank,

der erst Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wäre ein LMP Eintrag fü Sonntag   



Google schrieb:


> *Transalp​*
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: *ICH WILL*, weiß aber noch nicht wie....
> 
> Im Übrigen : Es schneit !!
> ...


----------



## Google (2. November 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> 
> der erst Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wäre ein LMP Eintrag fü Sonntag


 Jaa, ich habs fest vor am Sonntag zu fahren  Bis dahin schone ich mich. 

Es ist ja schon Donnerstag und man kann immerhin 2 Touren präsentieren   

Die erste wird von unserem Partnerthread  veranstaltet,. Kann ich nur empfehlen  In der Gegend bin ich schon mit Erdi01, Andreas und einigen weiteren Eisbären gefahren. Ich wäre auch mitgefahren wenn ich nicht noch ein bisserl langsam machen müsste  

*Indian Summer Tour der MTB Eisbären am Samstag*

...Und weil ich mich erstmal wieder ein bisschen einfahren muß, am Sonntag das:

*Lockere Maintour am Sonntag*

Mehr geht halt noch net

Und für nächste Woche Dienstag steht schon ein schöner, lockerer Barbarossanightride an   

*Barbarossanightride am kommenden Dienstag*

So jetzt is aber gut...


Grüße, bis bald im Wald


Frank

Nachtrag: Schon mal unten auf meine Signatur "Google" geklickt ?? Sieht gut aus Gell ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

schön war es gestern im Anker zu Klein-Auheim. 

Fing gerade mit dem Erdi01 an zu fachsimpeln da war schon wieder Feierabend.:

Besonders hoffe ich ,daß der Robert bald seine Schleimbeutelprobleme los wird!

Beim Transalp will ich definitiv dabei sein. Bin schon ganz heiß. 

Die Winterpokalteams und Namen sind auch sehr gelungen  

Cersten: Hab mich jetzt schon auf Deinen Abholservice für Samstag gefreut,
            jetzt kommt Dir ein Termin dazwischen. 

Alle : Was läuft den nun am WE die Tour vom Andreas finde ich KLASSE   

Auch wenn die Anreise ein wenig abschreckt wenn es nicht anders geht können wir auch den LKW nehmen. 

Vieleicht schreibt jeder mal zu was er Lust und Zeit hat.

Grüße Patrick


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2006)

Cool !


----------



## fohns (2. November 2006)

@Bruder_Jörn: ich habe ja nicht nur interesse, ich will da natürlich mit.
erstmal danke für die übernahme der vor-organisation!!
@Kulimator: hoffentlich beißt Dich ein sandfloh dahin, wos wehtut. dafür gibts auch einen punkt!
@Google: weißt ja, dass ich in schwierigen fragen zur partnerschaft Dir beratend zur seite stehe. gratis, natürlich.
@Winterpokalteams: SPESSART WÖLFE HANAU TEAM 2 ist DAAAAAAAA 
die jungs, dies betrifft, anmelden!!!!!!!!!
@alpen: zieht Euch warm an. wir rücken an!!!!!!!!!!!!

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> @Winterpokalteams: SPESSART WÖLFE HANAU TEAM 2 ist DAAAAAAAA












​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2006)

Hier geht's ja wolfsmässig zur Sachen. Die grauen Panther - äh Wölfe beim Winterpokal und dann noch das noch junge Rudel der Hanauer Spessartalpenwölfe. 

Alps stellt gerade den Katalog für 2007 zusammen. Sobald die genauen Termine raus sind, werde ich mal eine Reservierungsanfrage starten. So wie ich das sehe, gehen wir mit 6-8 Leuten an den Start. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass die normale Gruppenstärke bei 8-15 liegt, dann haben wir quasi eine Privattour.

@Kombinatschef - Ja, natürlich lässt sich das alles auch selbst organisieren. Aber für mich ist das eine Woche Urlaub, bei der ich gemütlich radeln und mich nicht als Pfadfinder betätigen will. Wenn ältere Herren auf Reisen gehen, dann haben sie es gern etwas bequemer. [sofafahrer]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> *Transalp​*
> Leute, wisst Ihr eigentlich, dass Ihr mich tootaaal fetisch macht ?
> 
> Ich hier schon im Kreis laufe und meine Hirn zu kochen anfängt ?
> ...



Frankie, ich könnte dir mal ein paar Pics unserer letztjährigen Tour geben. Wenn das deine Holde nicht überzeugt, dann wird's schwer.


----------



## hoschie (2. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe vor mich von ein paar schönen Bremsen zu trennen. Bevor ich sie bei eBay reinsetze, wollte ich sie Euch anbieten...vielleicht hat jemand von Euch Interesse an ein paar edlen Custom Bremsen die es so nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt...seht selbst:
http://www.brandino.de/temp/devil/devil1.htm
Die Bremsen sind vor 3-4 Jahren bei Devil gekauft und nie verbaut worden (fast zu schde zum fahren), jetzt brauch ich aber die Kohle.
Hier der link zu DEVIL (jetzt Black Imperator und bald ganz weg vom Fenster)
http://www.blackimperator.de/
Habe ausserdem noch ein pärchen Magura HS33 10th Anniversary, ebenfalls wunderschöne Bremsen mit rot eloxierten CNC- Hebeln und Carbonbooster und Stahlflexleitung (auch neu und nie verbaut). 
Also, falls einer Interesse hat, bitte melden.
Grüße vom Hoschie


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fing gerade mit dem Erdi01 an zu fachsimpeln da war schon wieder Feierabend.:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


wir können unseren Techtalk bei nächster Gelegenheit gern fortsetzen, z. B. am Samstag  

Falls Ihr das mit dem Fahrdienst gebacken kriegt. Im Moment scheinen hier alle im Alpen-X Fieber zu sein und haben kein Gehör für Anderes ...  

@[email protected] könnte ich eingentlich auch mitrollen, mal sehen ob Google den Termin auf der Eisbären-HP eingetragen hatt 

*EDIT: steht tatsächlich drin, irgendjemand hatt's eingetragen*. pssst ... ein Link ist falsch


----------



## Sakir (2. November 2006)

ich muss doch mal etwas los werden 

Grüße der Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Und dann wäre da noch die Frage wie Eisbären Pinguine fangen ???



Bitte sehr

UND

The real spessart wolf


----------



## fohns (3. November 2006)

Moinsen Leute!!

das SPESSART WÖLFE TEAM HANAU TEAM 2 ist nun komplett!
@SWTH 2:
ihr wisst, bescheiden wie wir sind, dass wir den ganzen kram natürlich mit dem 1. Platz insgesamt abschließen wollen. also: rauf auf die bikes und los!! krankfeiern, überstunden abbauen, urlaub nehmen oder gleich ganz hinschmeißen ab gehz!!  

der kombinatschef hat schon die steigeisen glühen lassen! klasse, weiter so!! 


grüße vom 
fohns!


----------



## bike69 (3. November 2006)

Moin, Moin,

das Wetter scheint heute ja bis zum Nachmittag so zu bleiben  

Werde so gegen zwei eine kleine Runden drehen. Gibt es noch mehr Eiszapfen   

Bin jetzt erstmal unterwegs und nachher wieder Online, um zu schauen, ob sich jemand traut )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. November 2006)

Also ich fahr am Samstag bei der Tour vom Andreas mit. 

Verlade mein Bike in den LKW und werde morgen gegen 10 Uhr losdüsen.

Falls jemand noch mit will kann er sich ja bei mir melden.

Kapazität : ca.10 Bikes und 1 Beifahrer 

Grüße Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. November 2006)

Ich verdinge mich morgen als Bauhelfer bei einem Freund und wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Ritt durch den Herbst.


----------



## Staanemer (3. November 2006)

Guten abend, 

eine anstrengende Woche geht endlich zu Ende und eine leichte Erkältung macht sich breit.

Falls ich widererwarten morgen vor 12 Uhr aufwache, dann fahre ich mir Dir, Patrick. Ich rufe Dich an.

Ansonsten werde ich mich bei der Google-Mainradtour beteiligen und / oder mal Hainstadt Rennen vorbeischauen.

Viel Spass

Thomas


----------



## bike69 (3. November 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

was hat es mit dem Hainstadt Rennen auf sich ?

Gute Besserung  



Staanemer schrieb:


> Guten abend,
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich mich bei der Google-Mainradtour beteiligen und / oder mal Hainstadt Rennen vorbeischauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> was hat es mit dem Hainstadt Rennen auf sich ?
> 
> Gute Besserung


schau auf die Eisbären-HP, da erfährst Du's


----------



## Google (4. November 2006)

Hallo allerseits

Ich wollte nochmal ein paar Takte zur morgigen Tour los werden. Insbesondere zur Wetterprognose  

*Wettercom* sagt vormittags *leichten* Regen voraus. Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es eintrifft 70 %. Danach trocken.
*Wetteronline *sagt für den Tag etwas Regen voraus.
*Kachelmannn* sagt: Keinen Niederschlag. Weder in Hanau noch in Klingenberg. Aber stark bewölkt.

Also ich fahre Morgen auf alle Fälle los  Falls es vormittags etwas regnet, können wir uns ja telefonisch austauschen, wir können auch dann erst um 12:00 Uhr ab Shooters fahren.

Ich nehme ne Regenjacke und Wechselkleidung für die Pause mit. Mein Schnupfen ist heute ehrheblich zurückgegangen . Ich brauch (gaaanz gemütliche) Kilometer  

@[email protected] Du wolltest doch mitfahren  Ich sehe nur Dein Eintrag für den Nightride am Dienstag. Evtl. falsch eingetragen  

@[email protected] Und fährste jetzt mit   

Grüße

Frank der natürlich wissen will wie die heutige Indiansummertour war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (4. November 2006)

Hallo,

bin schon dabei   

Vielleicht können wir die Frauen zu Glühweinständen, recht und links vom Main übereden   



Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> 
> @[email protected] Du wolltest doch mitfahren  Ich sehe nur Dein Eintrag für den Nightride am Dienstag. Evtl. falsch eingetragen
> ...



Bis Morgen in alter frische


----------



## BlackTrek (4. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Und fährste jetzt mit



Hm, weiss nicht. 110km ist mir eigentlich ein bisschen viel, auch wenn´s flach ist. Vielleicht komm ich ein Stück mit und kehr halt vor Klingenberg schon um. Wie ich Euch kenne, holt Ihr mich auf der Rückfahrt dann sowieso wieder ein . 

 Das überleg ich aber morgen früh. "Leichter Regen" wär bei mir aber nicht das Problem.


----------



## Google (4. November 2006)

Komm ! Fahr mit !  Ich muß eh locker fahren, das geht wie geschmiert. Es hat niemand Raserambitionen   Ich geb Dir auch nen Cappu aus  Aber nix verraten  

Bis Morgen, Gellllle   

Grüße

Frank


----------



## puls190 (4. November 2006)

Hier mal ein schönes Bild von eurem Spessartwolf auf Tour mit den Eisbären

Teuflisch Schön


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. November 2006)

Indian Summer Tour,

Klasse Bike Revier, wo es sich lohnt wieder hin zu fahren. 

Interessante Zwischenziele sind :

Felsenmeer, was seinem Namen gerecht wird.

Melibocus , mit 517,40 m höchste Erhebung des vorderen Odenwalds.
bei guter Fernsicht kann man von da bis in die Pfalz blicken. 

Burg Frankenstein, zur Zeit mit Halloween Showprogramm. 

Die Strecke läßt unzählige Trails erahnen die man in die Tour einbauen könnte.

Fazit : Tolle Tour mit netten Eisbären die sich gut mit Spessartwölfen verstehen. 

Gruß Ede Wolf


----------



## Staanemer (4. November 2006)

Zitat:

"Du hast Dich nach einem von mir harmlosen Post mir gegenüber in öffentlicher Form völlig unangemessen verhalten. Auf Touren, die ich veranstalte, bist Du deshalb unerwünscht.

Dies gilt auch für andere Touren wo ich teilnehme und getrost auf Deine Anwesenheit verzichten kann. Ob Du an diesen Touren teilnehmen kannst, liegt aber nicht in meiner Hand.

Du glaubst doch nicht Ernst, dass Du ohne eine öffentliche Entschuldigung mir gegenüber oder zumindest eine Entschuldigung für Dein völlig überzogenes Verhalten im Thread noch einen Fuss in meine Tür bekommst.
__________________

Regelmäßiger Biketreff in Hanau

Google"


----------



## BlackTrek (4. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> "Du hast ... [snip]
> Google"



Hey Staanemer, was soll´n das jetzt? Oder sollte das mal eine PN ergeben? Bitte tragt Euren Zwist woanders aus...

Sonja


----------



## puls190 (4. November 2006)

1000


Hat sich ein Eisbär geschnappt


----------



## Staanemer (4. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hey Staanemer, was soll´n das jetzt? Oder sollte das mal eine PN ergeben? Bitte tragt Euren Zwist woanders aus...
> 
> Sonja




Guude, 

das sollte keine PN werden, sondern das ist eine von denen, die ich so bekomme. Was das soll weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.

Gute Nacht

Thomas


----------



## Torpedo64 (5. November 2006)

Never wrestle with a pig, because you both get dirty, but the pig likes it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (5. November 2006)

Guten Morgen Googel,

leider werde ich heute nicht mitfahren, war keine so gut Nacht.  
Sorry, wünsche euch eine gute Fahrt und trinkt einen Cappu für mich mit


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schönes Bild von eurem Spessartwolf auf Tour mit den Eisbären
> 
> @[email protected] great picture..
> 
> ...


----------



## Google (5. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> "Du hast Dich nach einem von mir harmlosen Post mir gegenüber in öffentlicher Form völlig unangemessen verhalten. Auf Touren, die ich veranstalte, bist Du deshalb unerwünscht.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Jungs und Mädel  

Nur kurz zur Aufklärung und dann ist gut. Ich kanns ohne Erklärung so leider  nicht stehen lassen....Dies ist die Original*privat*nachricht von mir an Staanemer nachdem er vorgestern andeutete, er wolle bei mir eventuell mitfahren.

Es tut mir leid, dass er meine PN hier veröffentlicht hat, es spricht klar für ihn   Jedenfalls weiß er nun woran er bei mir ist und hoffe, dass dieses unsägliche Kapitel damit abgeschlossen ist.

  ​
@[email protected] Schade dass Du nicht mitfährst  Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung. Bis Dienstag zum Barbarossanightride.

@Mtb [email protected] Das Bild ist sehr geeignet für Dein Riderprofil auf der MTB Team Eisbärenseite 

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Google (5. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @[email protected] die Klingenbergtour einen Tag später würde richtig vielen Punkte auf unsere Konten bringen...


 Morsche Kulmi  Wie spät ist es eigentlich bei Euch  

Ja, das gäbe zum Auftakt richtig viel Punkte. Warts mal ab was noch geht den Winter


----------



## BlackTrek (5. November 2006)

Hi Google et al,

ich bin um 11:15 am Shooters! Aber ich komm wirklich nur ein Stück mit.

bis nachher
Sonja


----------



## Google (5. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hi Google et al,
> 
> ich bin um 11:15 am Shooters!


 


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Aber ich komm wirklich nur ein Stück mit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2006)

Mir bleibt heute leider keine Zeit für 'ne Tour. Ein Freund hat B-day und ich muss deswegen bereits am frühen Nachmittag in geselligem Kreis isotonische Getränke zu mir nehmen und später die Eintracht supporten.

Ich habe es nicht leicht. [clown]


----------



## Staanemer (5. November 2006)

Mahlzeit Googleschen, 

nein, dass hast Du leider falsch verstanden.
Siehst Du, die Sache ist nämlich die, dass wir heute 110 km Zeit gehabt hätten miteinander zu reden. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich mitfahren. Dein Interesse dahingehend hält sich wohl in Grenzen.

Das Du mir vorschreibst in diesem Thread nicht mehr zu posten und an keine Touren mehr teilzunehmen an denen Du teilnimmst oder die von Dir angeführt werden interessiert mich dabei recht wenig. 

Ich finde aber, die anderen sollten davon wissen, wie Du dich hier hinter ihrem Rücken aufführst.

Die einzige Tour die ich heute mache ist vom Bett auf die Couch und zurück, ich bin mämlich krank und deswegen heute nicht dabei. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich bis zum Nightride wieder fit bin und freue mich schon darauf.

Thomas


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. November 2006)

Kulmi wann bist Du wieder da bzw. wann fahren wir wieder zusammen ? 

Andreas hat schon eine Wiederholung der Indian Summer Tour angedeutet
Es war sowieso noch sehr grün. Also ich wär sofort wieder dabei. 

Frank, gute Idee mit dem Riderprofilbild aber wie mach ich das ? 
Mir fehlt noch ein wenig Know How bei der Benutzung des Forums

Ich finde auch Deine Wolfsköpfe klasse, wäre auch ein Motiv für ein gemeinsames Trikot 

Den Sonntagstourern viel Spaß heute , bis Dienstag zum Nightride.

Grüße Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2006)

Ruhe jetzt. Macht das unter euch aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@All - Ich habe im Nachbarthread Berlin meets Ffm. Kulmi aus der Patsche geholfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , also benehmt euch bitte anständig, putzt die Nase, kämmt euch und begrüsst die neuen Mitleser.


----------



## bike69 (5. November 2006)

Hallo Patrick,

Gute Frage, geht mir auch so...   



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi wann bist Du wieder da bzw. wann fahren wir wieder zusammen ?



Würde die Tour auch gerne mitfahren, da es am Sa. ja nicht ging   



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Andreas hat schon eine Wiederholung der Indian Summer Tour angedeutet
> Es war sowieso noch sehr grün. Also ich wär sofort wieder dabei.


----------



## Google (5. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Googleschen,
> 
> nein, dass hast Du leider falsch verstanden.
> Siehst Du, die Sache ist nämlich die, dass wir heute 110 km Zeit gehabt hätten miteinander zu reden. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich mitfahren. Dein Interesse dahingehend hält sich wohl in Grenzen.


 Hättest Du es mal so geschrieben  Bist doch sonst nicht auf den Mund gefallen (positiv gemeint). Sorry, ich habs nicht kapiert und leider als eine Provokation gesehen. Ich bin der letzte, der auf so ein ein Angebot nicht eingehen würde. Dann schick mir mal Deine Telefonnummer wenn Du willst oder wir reden bei der nächsten gemeinsamen  Tour. 

Ab jetzt bitte PN oder Telefon ??   Das wir uns beide nicht gegenseitig die Köppe einrennen wollen, weiß ja jetzt jeder   

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Google (5. November 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Frank, gute Idee mit dem Riderprofilbild aber wie mach ich das ?
> Mir fehlt noch ein wenig Know How bei der Benutzung des Forums
> 
> Ich finde auch Deine Wolfsköpfe klasse, wäre auch ein Motiv für ein gemeinsames Trikot


Hallo Patrick, hallo alle. Mein Riderprofil ist ja auf der Homepage von den MTB Team Eisbären hinterlegt, die uns als Partner ihres Forums aufgenommen haben    Wenn Ihr unten auf "Google" klickt, könnt Ihr sehen, dass es diese Homepage ist. 

KillerN und nochmals KillerN pflegt diese Homepage. Wenn Du und die anderen eine E-Mail an ihn schickst mit der Bitte von Euch ein Riderprofil anzulegen, wird er Euch gerne informieren und auch eins einstellen. Er braucht ein paar Infos zu Euch und ein gutes Bild. Und schon ist er fertig der Rider   

Wegen Trikots können wir bei Gelegenheit bei ner gut frequentierten, gemeinsamen Tour mal reden  

Grüße


Frank


----------



## KillerN (5. November 2006)

Hallo,
die Infos die ich benötige findet ihr logischerweise als Vorlage von den anderen Ridern auf meiner HP, am besten gerade rauskopieren und das richtige einsetzten.
Das ganze geht dann an meine E-Mail Adresse: [email protected]

Ich sammle erst mal ein paar Tage und warte ab wieviele Mails ich bekomme. 

Gegebenenfalls werde ich dann die "Ab in den Spessart Fraktion" durch einen Absatz etwas von den "Eisbären" optisch trennen. 

Achso: Bitte vergesst das Pic nicht, am besten unkomprimiert und in BIKE ACTION ! 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2006)

@[email protected] Moin Miteinander, bin euch 6 bzw 7 Stunden voraus - je nachdem in welchem Land ich mich gerade befinde. 
Komme Freitag früh um 5.30 Uhr Ortszeit Frankfurt wieder. Hoffe auf tolles Wetter am WE und ne schöne Tour mit euch.... 
@BruderJö[email protected] untertänigsten Dank für deine Unterstützung...
C u
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2006)

@ Alle Spessartwölfe @ unsere Teams haben bereits die ersten 2 Punkte im Winterpokal gesammelt. Bei 34 Grad Außentemperatur macht Biken einfach keinen Spass - ich war stattdessen für ein halbes Stündchen im Pool.... 
Im Teamranking stehen wir damit immerhin schon an 11. Stelle.....


----------



## Google (6. November 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Infos die ich benötige findet ihr logischerweise als Vorlage von den anderen Ridern auf meiner HP, am besten gerade rauskopieren und das richtige einsetzten.
> Das ganze geht dann an meine E-Mail Adresse: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Super 

@[email protected] Da seid Ihr ja jetzt bestens informiert. Actionbilder von Euch findet Ihr ggfls. in meinem Fotoalbum  Hab ja genug diesen Sommer geschossen. Einfach mal durchforsten und mich fragen wenn was unklar ist.

@[email protected] Daanke   

@[email protected] Wer Morgen in etwa 12 Winterpokalpunkte aufwärts sammeln möchte, darf gerne an meinen angebotenen Nightride teilnehmen  Siehe Last-Minute-Eintrag.


Bis bald im Wald 


Frank


----------



## fohns (6. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Alle Spessartwölfe


hast Dich nur für SWHT1 gekocht, mein Lieber!  
freu mich auch schon auf Deine rückkehr. dann gehz ab, junge!!
kannst schon mal sonntag die googlekilometers eintragen 

@Bike69:
super!! erster punkt gemacht!!!!!!
hervorragende moral!!

@Google und rest
bin morgen dabei. dafür aber am donnerstag nun definitiv nicht.

ich wollte dann am freitag fahren, so ab 15.30 bis 16.00 uhr ab ins gelände.
hat noch jemand zeit und böcke??

grüße vom fohns,
dem die gestrigen 120 km noch ganz schön in den beinen stecken.....................


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. November 2006)

Ich habe am Freitag Urlaub. Je nachdem wie mein Programm aussieht (Winterreifenkauf etc.) und es das Wetter zulässt, können wir das mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. November 2006)

Nachdem jedes WiPo-Team jetzt einen eigenen Thread aufmacht, müssen wir aufpassen, nicht auf die zweite Seite abzurutschen.

Deswegen mal ein "einfach so Posting" um wieder in der Liste weiter oben zu stehen.


----------



## fohns (6. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nachdem jedes WiPo-Team jetzt einen eigenen Thread aufmacht, müssen wir aufpassen, nicht auf die zweite Seite abzurutschen.
> 
> Deswegen mal ein "einfach so Posting" um wieder in der Liste weiter oben zu stehen.



Halleluja!
Du sagst es. das artet ja richtig aus  
und nicht nur bei den winterpokalteams. auch ansonsten kommt ganz schön viel mist rein in den frankfurt-friedel. 
so ein unfug. aber ich will ja niemanden das wort verwehren, gelle.

also ich unterstütze Bruder_Jörns vorschlag:
ich grüße Kulminator im osten, Google aufem sofa, Bruder_Jörn bei der eintracht und beim old game, Bike_69 beim morgenlauf, Torpedo beim posten cooler bilder, Ede und seine laster, Kombinatschef - dem die steigeisen glühen, alle die ich vergessen habe. besonders meine mama und meinen papa. und meinen bruder.

ABER GANZ DOLLE DIE BEIDEN SPESSART WÖLFE SUPERTEAMS: Hanau rules!!!

grüße vom fohns, 
dem die sinne schwirren.

ps: ich habe Euch alle lieb.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. November 2006)

Statt hier den Grußonkel zu spielen, könntest du dir mal 'ne Tour für den Freitag überlegen. Was hälst du davon, mal in Richtung GN abzudriften und neue Galaxien zu erforschen? 

Ich will nicht hoffen das es zum Ende der Woche regnet, aber wir nehmen auf jeden Fall mal Licht mit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. November 2006)

Ihr Säcke. Ich sehe mir gerade den LMB-Eintrag für morgen an. Es werden immer mehr und ich muss arbeiten.


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> hast Dich nur für SWHT1 gekocht, mein Lieber!
> 
> ich wollte dann am freitag fahren, so ab 15.30 bis 16.00 uhr ab ins gelände.
> hat noch jemand zeit und böcke??
> :



Du merkst aber auch wirklich alles...

Ja, Freitag klingt sehr guuuuuuuuuuuuuuut. Muss mal sehen wie es mir an dem Tag geht, aber grundsätzlich hab ich Bock auf ne Tour... Der Vorschlag von Bruder Jörn hört sich doch vielversprechend an?

Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. November 2006)

Für heute sind mittlerweile 7 eingetragen. Es werden immer mehr und ich darf arbeiten [sick]. Wollt ihr mich heute besonders ärgern???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. November 2006)

Hallo allerseits

Schon 7 Fahrer insgesamt fÃ¼r den heutigen Nightride. Da wird die Nacht zum Tag   Woran das jetzt wohl liegt, dass so viele wie noch nie unter der Woche dabei sind ? An der Betonung âlockerâ oder wegen dem Winterpokal ?? Wahrscheinlich liegts an beiden  

FÃ¼r das Wochenende habe ich nun die zweite 

*Flachlandaufbautour*​
eingestellt. Andere VorschlÃ¤ge zur Strecke auch gerne.

Ich glaub ich hatte es schon mal angekÃ¼ndigt, dass ich im Winter mehr GA und lange Strecken fahren will, z.B. zum:

Kinzigstausee 
Niddastausee
Mainz
Miltenberg
Vulkanradwegâ¦.

â¦..alles Touren, die ich diesen Winter, vorzugsweise an den Wochenenden fahren mÃ¶chte, da ich die Grundlage fÃ¼r Malle im MÃ¤rz und Ã¼berhaupt fÃ¼r die Fitness in der kommenden Saison benÃ¶tige. 

Ein GroÃteil von Euch hat sich ja auch einiges fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr vorgenommen wobei ich absolut nicht weiÃ, ob Ihr auch solche Touren fahren wollt. Jedenfalls biet ich jetzt einfach mal als weiteren Einstieg die Aufbautor fÃ¼r die kommenden, lÃ¤ngeren Bikevents an, falls einige von Euch das gleiche vorhaben.

NatÃ¼rlich fahr ich net immer solche Touren am WE aber im Schwerpunkt wirdâs wohl schon so sein. Ab und an brauch ich auch mal am WE HÃ¶henmeter und das GelÃ¤nde.

Der Nightride mit HÃ¶henmeter unter der Woche bleibt aber auf alle FÃ¤lle Bestandteil meines Angebotesâ¦  Das wÃ¼rd ich dem Ede nie antun..

Na jaâ¦und wenn sich keine Sa* fÃ¼r meine Touren findet, Ihr vielleicht eine andere ausmacht oder bei den MTB EisbÃ¤ren was Interessantes ansteht, werd ich schon mal wankelmÃ¼tig und lÃ¶sch meinen Eintrag   

GrÃ¼zi und bis gleich

Frank


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen - weil Neuling...   
Ich bin 28 und wohne zwischen Barbarossaquelle und Hahnenkamm... 
Nein..  Ich wohne nicht in einer Erdhöhle im Wald sonder in Kälberau...  

Ich bin konditionell euch allen wahrscheinlich Welten unterlegen aber vielleicht bietet sich mir ja mal die Gelegenheit bei einer eurer Touren dazu zu stoßen und ein paar Kilometerchen mit zu radeln...

Leider hab ich mehr Lust aufs Biken als Zeit...   
Bin beruflich oft bis Abends im Büro und danach wollen meine Frau und mein kleiner Sohn auch noch was von mir haben... Daher komme ich eher spontan zum biken...

Hoffentlich trifft man sich mal...
Bin sonntags zwischen 11.00 und 13.00 Uhr öfters rund um den Michelbacher Weinberg und Hahnenkamm unterwegs...

Bis dahin...


Viele Grüße...


----------



## Staanemer (7. November 2006)

Mahlzeit, 

die googleschen Langstrecken GA´s sind natürlich ausdauer-trainingsmässig optimal und dementsprechend technisch nicht anspruchsvoll. Ist ja bei GA immer so.

Aber da gibts ja Abhilfe: wie wärs mal wieder mit nem kleinem Fahrtechnik-Training am Samstag. Samstag für die Technik und Sonntag für die Lunge.
Mal abgesehen von WP-Punkten.  
Das heisst: wenige Kilometer, viel Balance, Treppen, Stufen, etc. Diesmal im Steinbruch.

Anschliessend könnte man noch schraubertechnische Dinge am Rad optimieren, Werkzeug und Knowhow ist vorhanden.
Ich denke da zB an Patricks Hinterradbremse.  

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## BlackTrek (7. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das heisst: wenige Kilometer, viel Balance, Treppen, Stufen, etc. Diesmal im Steinbruch.



Treppen im Steinbruch, soso...  
Dann also lieber nicht mit dem Hardtail kommen...  

Ansonsten: Gute Idee, ich wär dabei!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. November 2006)

Das mit der Technikstunde klingt nett. Wäre cool, wenn der Termin nicht mit 'nem Eintracht-Heimspiel kollidiert. Samstag, 18.11. wäre mir recht.


----------



## Staanemer (7. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Treppen im Steinbruch, soso...
> Dann also lieber nicht mit dem Hardtail kommen...
> 
> Ansonsten: Gute Idee, ich wär dabei!



Dann wären wir schon zu dritt.   

Angedacht ist aber eigentlich nicht der 18.11, sondern der nächste Samstag vor der Tour von Google.

Ich denke nochmal drüber nach.

Sehr nette Runde heute, inklusive kleiner Aussprache.  
Aber nach 2,5 Stunden wurds dann irgendwie doch an einigen Körperstellen kalt und so schlug man den Rückweg ein.

Thomas


----------



## JSchmitt (7. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch wieder "online" ... heute wieder aus Münster (NRW).
Als "alter" Gerechtigkeitsfanatiker ... kann ich meine Jogging/Spinning Punkte den Spessart Wölfen 2 zuteilen. Spricht was dagegen (weiterer Radler ohne Nachteile im Ranking ... ich habe das Kleingedruckte nur oberflächlich gelesen). Ansonsten würde ich mich eintragen und meine Zeiten dazubuchen . Schade das ich wenig Zeit habe. 
Der Staanemer spricht mir mit Fahrtechnik zu dieser Jahreszeit auch aus der Seele! Ich muß mich mal mit Thomas abstimmen. Vielleicht können wir dann im kommenden Jahr mal einen gemeinsamen Termin machen und ich meine "Erfahrungen" aus der GoCrazy Veranstaltung einfließen lassen.

Nun ... ich bin hier wieder eine Stunde gejoggt ... das ist (fast) besser als Spessartchallenge !!!

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## Google (8. November 2006)

Moin allerseits  

die gestrige Tour hat gerockt  War eigentlich eine "Tagesfahrt" bei Nacht  

@ Spessart Wölfe Hanau Team 1 @ Ich hab mal ne Teambeschreibung angelegt. Dabei wurde mir erst jetzt bewußt wo ich eigentlich reingeraten bin   Beschwerden können natürlich an mich gerichtet werden  

@[email protected] Wäre klasse wenn Du mal bei ner Tour dabei wärst. Wir freuen uns immer auf "Neuzugänge" 


Grüße


Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2006)

Hi Jungs,
ich hoffe ihr seit alle wieder gut angekommen. 
Mir sind auf dem Heimweg etwas die Füße eingefroren! 
Ich glaube wenn der "Staanemer und der MTB Ede" mitfahren, können wir das nicht mehr "Nightride" nennen!: 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (8. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was hälst du davon, mal in Richtung GN abzudriften und neue Galaxien zu erforschen?



mach ne ansage und/oder LMB. 

grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2006)

Ist recht. Ab wann kannst du los?
Eintrag kommt dann heute abend.


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. November 2006)

Hallo Google,

vielen Dank für die Einladung...
Ich werde versuchen bei einer eurer nächsten Touren mal mitradeln zu können.

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> die googleschen Langstrecken GA´s sind natürlich ausdauer-trainingsmässig optimal und dementsprechend technisch nicht anspruchsvoll. Ist ja bei GA immer so.
> 
> ...




Technik Trainig bräuchte ich auch mal, merke doch immer wieder das ich bergab sehr ängstlich bin 

nach einem schweren Sturz vor 2Jahren hiflt mir so ein Fahrtechniktrainig vieleicht, daß ich es abwärts auch etwas schneller rollen las 

also ich wäre auch dabei dann sind wier schon vier

Grüsse von Puls190


----------



## hoschie (8. November 2006)

Beim Tech-training bin ich auch dabeiii...
wann und wo...machst Du noch nen Eintrag im LMB?
Grüße und bis denn,
der Hoschie


----------



## Sakir (8. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Diesmal im Steinbruch.


das Gebiet um die Steinbrüche (Trails am Hang entlang) ist sehr gefährlich,
teilweise sind die Wege zur hälfte abgerutscht und/oder durch langes Gras /
 Blätter verdeckt... man sieht es kaum und aufeinmal ist man abgerutscht !!!

*### ALSO AUFPASSEN ###*

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (8. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist recht. Ab wann kannst du los?
> Eintrag kommt dann heute abend.



ich würde gerne um 15.30/16.00 uhr starten.


----------



## Staanemer (8. November 2006)

@sakir: ich weiss, war ja erst da und genau deswegen will ich ja dahin.  

Es braucht niemand Angst haben. 
Erstens besteht ja kein Zwang über diese Wege zu fahren und zweitens wird sowieso mehr gestanden als gefahren. Zudem werden werden zur Übung die "Hindernisse" ja mehrmals genommen.

Daher ist das auch Anfänger oder Neulinge eine angenehme Schnupper-Tour zum kennenlernen.

Sicherheit geht wie immer vor, besonders bei Fahrtechnik.

LMB Eintrag folgt heute abend.


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2006)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es soweit ich stelle erstmals eine Tour ins LMB

Am Dienstag 14.11.2006

Nigthride ab 19:00 Uhr

Treffpukt Mainhausen an der Kilianusbrücke

Wir fahren ein lockere Runde im angenehmen Tempo

Es geht durch den Babenhäuser Wald nach Schaafheim hoch zum Warturm, von dort in Richtung Langstadt über Kleestadt wieder zurück.

Fahrzeit schätze ich mal, liegt bei 3 Stunden.
Falls es zu lange wird, können wir varieren und verkürzen. Auch ein Ausstieg in Dudenhofen zum Tourende wäre möglich

Bitte unterstützt mich bei meiner ersten Tour

Helm und Licht sind Pflicht! 
Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko!

Die Touren finden nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter statt, auch hierzu in unseren Thread schauen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=246744

Ich freue mich über jeden Teilnehmer !!!


Hier bitte eintragen und dabei sein 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3573
__________________


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> ich würde gerne um 15.30/16.00 uhr starten.



Geht klar. Ich stelle einen gemütlichen Babu-Dämmerungsride rein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2006)

@Bruder Jö[email protected]
Wenn die Startzeit nicht zu früh ist komme ich auch mit 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2006)

Dann einigen wir uns doch auf 16.00 h.

Wir fahren 2 - 2,5 h und überlegen uns, wo wir evtl. noch mal einkehren könnten.

Hat jemand 'nen Vorschlag?


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2006)

Ok, 16Uhr ist gut. 
Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2006)

Parkplatz an der B8.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2006)

Ich werde da sein!!


----------



## JSchmitt (8. November 2006)

@google bzw.
@fohns

Ich würde gerne meine Joggingrunden einem Eurer Teams zugute kommen lassen. Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit gesehen noch einem Eurer Teams beizutreten. Wollt Ihr nicht, könnt ihr nicht, oder macht es keinen Sinn???

Grüße aus Münster
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. November 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> @google bzw.
> @fohns
> 
> Ich würde gerne meine Joggingrunden einem Eurer Teams zugute kommen lassen. Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit gesehen noch einem Eurer Teams beizutreten. Wollt Ihr nicht, könnt ihr nicht, oder macht es keinen Sinn???
> ...


Ach soo  Hier handelt es sich um ein Missverständnis. Ich dachte Du machst in Deinen ersten Post nur einen Spass  Schön wärs wenn das mit den Punkten ginge, bzw. Du doch noch in einem Team mitmachen könntest. Leider darf ein Team nur 5 Biker maximal haben. Geht leider net  Ein drittest Team kriegen wir sicher nicht zusammen. Oder  

@[email protected] Kleiner Tipp. Nächsten Donnerstag gibts beim Aldi Sportbrillen mit Wechselgläsern für nur 5 Euro. Wie jedes Jahr kauf ich mir 2  Aber aufpassen, dass die Scheiben leicht auswechseln zu gehen, da ansonsten das Gestell nach einer Weile brechen kann. Für den Preis aber allemal gut und jedes Jahr was Neues.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2006)

So, der Eintrag für Freitag ist drin. Irgendwas muss ich im Urlaub ja machen, warum zur Abwechslung also nicht mal auf's Bike?


----------



## Google (8. November 2006)

*Grüße an alle alten und evtl. neuen Mitleser- und Fahrer  

Damit jeder Neuling auch weiß um was es hier geht, mal wieder der Eingangspost des Threads.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Mitstreiter  Einfach posten und mal mitkommen  

99 % der jetzigen Threadteilnehmer haben hier auch mal so angefangen. 

Geht einfach mal auf die ersten Seiten unseres Threads und scrollt nach den reichlich gemachten Bilder unserer Touren oder schaut in mein Fotoalbum. Dann wisst Ihr in etwa was wir im Wald so treiben  Hier nun der Eingangspost: *

_Hallo

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart. 

Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden  Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking macht. 

Der Treffpunkt, Starttage- und Zeit müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein, Hauptsache es tut sich hier was. Denkbar ist es, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt, daß man sich auf halber Strecke trifft und dann was gemeinsames fährt. Es können sich alle, die in einem Umkreis von circa 45 Radminuten +/- 15 wohnen angesprochen fühlen. Natürlich auch jene die längere Zeiten in Kauf nehmen  oder gar das Auto zum Treffpunkt bewegen wollen. Ich denke da ist  einiges an Touren möglich  

So, da bin ich mal gespannt  wie viele vom Forum aus der Hanauer Umgegend hier rumfleuchen. Ich werde wohl einen langen Atem haben müssen   


Grüße Google _


----------



## JSchmitt (8. November 2006)

@Google: Ah, OK ... ich sagte ja, ich habe das Kleingedruckte (Mannschaftsgröße) nicht 100% gelesen. Dann jogge ich auf mein eigenes Punktekonto im HRMProfil ;-)

Grüße an Alle
Jochen


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn wär am Freitag gern dabei aber ob ich es bis 16 Uhr schaffe ,weiß ich nicht.

Frank schöne Tour gestern, danke.  Nette Teambeschreibung.( auf flowige Trails stehe ich aber auch ! )

Thomas, Techniktraining würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bruder Jörn wär am Freitag gern dabei aber ob ich es bis 16 Uhr schaffe ,weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Frank schöne Tour gestern, danke.  Nette Teambeschreibung.( auf flowige Trails stehe ich aber auch ! )
> 
> ...



Bis wann könntest du wo sein? Vielleicht können wir ja einen Treffpunkt auf der Strecke ausmachen.


----------



## Staanemer (8. November 2006)

So, Termin ist drin. 

Werde es diesmal auch ohne Clickies probieren, eventuell mit Hardtail.

Viel Spass

Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2006)

Das wird bei mir nix. 

Wichtige Verpflichtungen halten mich ab.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn : melde mich am Freitag per Handy bei Dir ,dann machen wir was aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> @Google: Ah, OK ... ich sagte ja, ich habe das Kleingedruckte (Mannschaftsgröße) nicht 100% gelesen. Dann jogge ich auf mein eigenes Punktekonto im HRMProfil ;-)
> 
> Grüße an Alle
> Jochen


Du kannst Deine Punkte auch dem jetzt noch gegründeten Retro Eisbären Team zur Verfühgung stellen, dort hatt es noch freie Plätze 

freundschaftlicher Eisbären Gruß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bruder Jörn : melde mich am Freitag per Handy bei Dir ,dann machen wir was aus.



Gut, lass es im Notfall aber lieber einmal länger klingeln.


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. November 2006)

Hallo Wölfe....

also wenn ihr noch ein 3. Team gründen wollt....
Ich wär dabei und gebe mein bestes um fleißig Punkte zu sammeln...


jazzige Grüße aus Kälberau...


----------



## Google (8. November 2006)

Da nur noch ein Tourenangebot für Morgen fehlt:

Ich fahre morgen *HIER* mit. Alles ebene Strecke, also optimal. Wer keine Angst vor den knuddeligen Eisbären hat, kann Morgen mit mir z.B. vor dem Haupteingang SB Skonto (gegenüber ehemals Möbel Erbe) um 18:00 Uhr starten. Zurück sind wir gegen 21:00 Uhr.

Bitte unbedingt melden wenn Ihr mitwollt  Ich gurke nämlich schon früher in der Pampa rum und komm dann gfls. dort nicht mehr vorbei.

Freitag geht bei mir net.

@Jazzman, Alle, Erdi01 @ Wir haben nun schon immerhin 3 Leute für ein weiteres Team. Vielleicht können wir ja ein Team "*Wölfe meets Eisbären*" aufmachen. Bisherige Biker: Maixle, Jazzman und Jschmitt. Den Rest kriegen wir auch noch zusammen  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2006)

Geil Nightride morgen mit 7 Biker   


@Staanemer

Schade Sonntag klappt bei mir nicht Mist  aber wünsche euch viel Spass


@Jazzman, Alle,
Einfach zu den Retro Eisbären schreiben der Teamgründer schaltet euch frei, denn er hatt bereits ein Team erstellt 

mit dem Namen einfach mit Ihm besprechen  


und das hier nicht vergessen( oh ein Reim)
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3573


----------



## hoschie (9. November 2006)

he puls190, der 11.11 ist doch ein Samstag...schau doch amal obs nicht doch klappt.
cu, der Hoschie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (9. November 2006)

@alle / _jazzman ... ich habe jetzt auch ein Team erstellt "Fit for 2007" ... das ist nur für Papas mit Kinderwagen ;-) ... 
Wir gehen schon mal mit 6 Punkten in´s Rennen ;-)

Sorry Erdi01, das habe ich nun zu spät gelesen ...!

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Staanemer (9. November 2006)

@puls190, Fahrtechnik ist Samstag, Googles Ausdauertour ist Sonntag

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> @puls190, Fahrtechnik ist Samstag, Googles Ausdauertour ist Sonntag
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Thomas



Leider hilft mir das auch nicht habe Sa.und So,Nachtdienst 

Bis später hoffe du schaffst es

Ciao
Puls190


----------



## Staanemer (9. November 2006)

Hmm, wenn Du Nachtdienst hast, dann haste doch tagsüber Zeit


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2006)

beginnt schon um16uhr


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. November 2006)

@JSchmitt: Hallo Jochen, welche Aufnahmevoraussetzungen muss man denn für dein Team "Fit for 2007" erfüllen? Muss man Papa sein? Muss man einen Kinderwagen besitzen? Muss man ihn beim Biken hinter sich her schleifen..? 

Die ersten zwei Punkte würd ich ja noch erfüllen... Aber den KiWa beim Biken noch hinter sich herschleifen... ??      

Also, wenn Du noch Unterstützung suchst... Ich wär dabei...   

-------------

@alle: Ich hoffe ihr hatte viel Spaß bei Euren NightRide... Leider ist mir die Rodgauer Gegend etwas zu weit weg für nen kurzen Ausritt am Abend...

Wenns Euch abends wiedermal Richtung Alzenau, Michelbach oder Hahnenkamm verschlägt, bin ich dabei...   

Ich werde morgen (Freitag) Abend so gegen 20.00 Uhr mal ein wenig den Michelbacher Weinberg oder den Hahnenkamm ausleuchten...


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2006)

Moin Miteinander,
melde mich zurück und hab mich für heute 16 Uhr zum Winterpokalpunktesammeln eingetragen....  
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. November 2006)

Welcome back Kulmi. [wink]


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2006)

Hi Kulmi,

hast du uns was mit gebracht? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (10. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander,
> melde mich zurück und hab mich für heute 16 Uhr zum Winterpokalpunktesammeln eingetragen....


Grütz Ditsch Kulminatore. Welcome Back. Kaum zuhause schon Punkte sammeln. Du bist ein ehrwürdiger Wolf   

Die Wetterprognose für Sonntag sieht mom bescheiden aus. Mal schauen was die Frösche morgen so sagen  


Grüße


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (10. November 2006)

Er ist wieder     



Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander,
> melde mich zurück und hab mich für heute 16 Uhr zum Winterpokalpunktesammeln eingetragen....
> Gruß
> Kulmi



PS.: Bin auf die Räubergeschichten gespannt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. November 2006)

Nach der Maultaschentour von ein paar Wochen fand heute die Pannentour statt. Kurzfristig haben wir die Strecke dem Umständen angepasst und dennoch viel Spaß gehabt. Statt Trails im Lupinenschein war es eben eine anspruchsvollere GA-Runde.

Irgendwie hätten wir im Kahler Anglerheim besser keinen Pit Stop einlegen sollen. Aber irgendwann müssen die isotonischen Getränke eben getrunken werden. Die Weiterfahrt bei gefühlten -5 Grad fiel nicht wirklich leicht.  

Übrigens - Federweg zu haben und ihn nicht zu nutzen ist schon etwas dekadent.  Das sind die italienischen Momente. Kaum ist's kalt, wollen sie nicht mehr.  Im Keller war dann alles wieder in allerbester Ordnung. 

@Christoph - danke für den Shuttle.

P.S. Wieviel Punkte für den WiPo haben wir heute eigentlich gesammelt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Grütz Ditsch Kulminatore. Welcome Back. Kaum zuhause schon Punkte sammeln. Du bist ein ehrwürdiger Wolf
> 
> Die Wetterprognose für Sonntag sieht mom bescheiden aus. Mal schauen was die Frösche morgen so sagen
> 
> ...



Die Aussichten hielten mich bislang ab, mich für Sonntag einzutragen. Irgendwie ist mir nicht danach, die Regenklamotten auf Tauglichkeit zu testen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2006)

Mit euch kann man fahren!
Ihr solltet euer (teures) Material besser in Schuss halten!!

Ich kann mir eine kleine Aufklärung nicht verkneifen, ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht böse. 
1. Fohns Nipack verloren und Sturz, scheiß Schwerkraft!
2. Kulminator Schaltzug gerissen, scheiß Shimano 3 Gang Schaltung.
3. Mtb Ede kein Licht trotz Lupinie, was nützen 900 Lumen wenn kein Funke übrerspringt!.
4. Bruder Jörn 170mm Federweg an der Gabel aber keine Wirkung, die Italiener sehen das wohl nicht so eng.

Ich hoffe ihr habt eure Bikes das nächste mal vorher geprüft!
Trotzdem eine Super Tour, ich hatte aber leider nur 2.03 Std. Reine Fahrzeit oder zählt die Vernichtung Isotonischer Getränke auch dazu?

Wir haben beschlossen eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier zu machen. 
Termin sollte der 16.12.2006 sein! Die Örtlischkeit wird noch bekannt gegeben, bitte meldet euch bei mir damit ich alles Planen kann.
Ach so ich habe vergessen zu sagen das wir unsere besseren Hälften natürlich gerne mit dabei haben möchten.

Gruß euer Rocky (ohne Probleme)


----------



## Staanemer (10. November 2006)

Moin, 

das Federgrabel-hat-keine-Bock-Problem hab ich zur Zeit auch.
Allerdings isses die Dämpfung, die dämpft immer volle Kanne, obwohl sie auf Minimum steht.
Gabel reindrücken, dann unbedingt 1-2 Sekunden warten bis die Gabel für die nächste Unebenheit bereit ist. Leider ist der Terrain zumeist anderer Meinung.

Gruss

Thomas

Achja, Fahrtechnik findet statt, auch mit zwei Teilnehmern.


----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt eure Bikes das nächste mal vorher geprüft!



ich habs ja schon gesagt: die Prinzhessin muss da mal ran!  

War trotzallem eine gute und lustige Tour. Mit der Anfahrt zur Parkbucht komme ich dann auf ca 3 Stunden Fahrzeit - immerhin! War schließlich insgesamt fast 5 1/2 Stunden unterwegs..... 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2006)

@[email protected] habdanochwasvergessen: im Kahler Anglerheim gibt es übrigens gekühlte isotonische Getränke der weltbesten oberfränkischen Brauerei zu unglaublich günstigen Preisen    

und nochwas: die neue Shimano 3-Gang XT kann ich nicht empfehlen... ist etwas groß abgestuft....


----------



## fohns (11. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 1. Fohns Nipack verloren und Sturz, scheiß Schwerkraft!
> 2. Kulminator Schaltzug gerissen, scheiß Shimano 3 Gang Schaltung.
> 3. Mtb Ede kein Licht trotz Lupinie, was nützen 900 Lumen wenn kein Funke übrerspringt!.
> 4. Bruder Jörn 170mm Federweg an der Gabel aber keine Wirkung, die Italiener sehen das wohl nicht so eng.



nicht zu vergessen: kulminatores polar, der auch eingefroren schien. bockende reißverschlüsse, die den strip zum duo machen ließen, ab- und draufgehüpfte schutzbleche,.............

legendär.

waren übrigens satte 12 punkte!



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir haben beschlossen eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier zu machen.
> Termin sollte der 16.12.2006 sein!



sehr guter termin  
bin/sind dabei.

@kulminator: jetlag??? warst ja früh auf heut morgen...
@all/Google: sieht nicht gut aus für morgen  

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. November 2006)

Das eingefrorene Handy vom Patrick dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen [hinweis5845697]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (11. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Achja, Fahrtechnik findet statt, auch mit zwei Teilnehmern.



Wie schaut´s aus? Machen wir was zu zweit? Angesichts der Nässe würde ich aber lieber einen Parkplatz (Bsp Kfm Schulen) als die Steinbrüche vorschlagen.


----------



## Staanemer (11. November 2006)

Mahlzeit, 

negativ, Fahrtechnik wird abgesagt. Tut mir leid.

Ich muss die Zeit für Reparaturen nutzen. Diverse Geräusche, bockende Federgabel, Hardtail fertig umbauen und mit dem Aufbau / der Planung des Retro-Old-School-Race-Bikes beginnen. Dafür suche ich noch Teile, weiss aber noch nicht genau welche.

Thomas


----------



## Google (11. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir haben beschlossen eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier zu machen.
> Termin sollte der 16.12.2006 sein! Die Örtlischkeit wird noch bekannt gegeben, bitte meldet euch bei mir damit ich alles Planen kann.
> Ach so ich habe vergessen zu sagen das wir unsere besseren Hälften natürlich gerne mit dabei haben möchten.
> 
> Gruß euer Rocky (ohne Probleme)


Grützi miteinand  

Tolle Idee mit der Weihnachtsfeier   Termin würde gehen, mein Schneckchen ist auch schon vorgewarnt  Machen wir eigentlich auch ne Tombola  1 Preis 1 Woche Alpen 


fohns schrieb:


> @all/Google: sieht nicht gut aus für morgen



   


Folgendes: Ich sage jetzt die Tour ab   Laut Kachelmannwetter regnet es aber den ganzen Vormittag nicht, erst ab 13:00 in Aschaffenburg, Hanau erst ab 22:00 Uhr. Obs stimmt ? Keine Ahnung.

Ich werde mich jedenfalls morgen jetzt schon für 10:00 Uhr fertigmachen und  Richtung AB am Main entlang fahren (In Ffm. solls regnen) und irgendwann kehrt machen, um eine Fahrzeit zwischen 3 -4 Stunden zu erreichen.

Wer mit möchte kann mich ja kurzfristig morgen schon  ab circa 7:30 Uhr anrufen (0179/9152935) da bin ich schon wach. Wenn jemand mitfährt mach ich gerne irgendwo ne Kaffeepause.

Was gibts noch ? Ah ja wegen der Barbarossatour: Was anbieten will ich auf alle Fälle, erst mal die Wetterprognosen abwarten an was für einen Tag ich das anbiete.

Grüße, bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir haben beschlossen eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier zu machen.
> Termin sollte der 16.12.2006 sein!



Termin passt!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. November 2006)

Zum Feiern brauch ich ja keinen Federweg. Also bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. November 2006)

Hab am 13.12. Geburtstag und hätte am 16.12.06 die Jungs mit denen ich
bike eingeladen.
Weihnachtsfeier mit Anhang ist aber auch gut.
Alle in unsere Wohnung wär zu eng, dann gebe ich halt in der Kneipe einen aus.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. November 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> dann gebe ich halt in der Kneipe einen aus.



Das issn Wort :dicker Daumen:


----------



## Google (12. November 2006)

Morsche allerseits

Ich fahr um 10:00 los   Es soll nur ein bisschen tröpfeln, ziehe halt gleich die Regenjacke an und fahre bis ich kein Bock mehr hab.

Auf gehts Jungs ! Punkte sammeln, Blabla machen und Kaffee trinken  

Also anrufen und mitkommen. Falls es gerade besetzt ist, nicht aufgeben  

Ich muß fahren. Hab sooo viel gefressen  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## bike69 (12. November 2006)

Termin passt, bin dabei   

[QUOTE
Wir haben beschlossen eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier zu machen. 
Termin sollte der 16.12.2006 sein! Die Örtlischkeit wird noch bekannt gegeben, bitte meldet euch bei mir damit ich alles Planen kann.
Ach so ich habe vergessen zu sagen das wir unsere besseren Hälften natürlich gerne mit dabei haben möchten.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kulminator (12. November 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> PS.: Bin auf die Räubergeschichten gespannt



Musst dich zwecks der Märchenstunde noch etwas gedulden...   Bin diese Woche erst mal ein paar Tage in der bayerischen Landeshauptstadt und in Oberbayern. Am WE sind wir auch nicht im Hessenländle - vielleicht klappt am Donnerstag ein Nightride?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. November 2006)

Italiener - sie sind schon ein komisches Volk.

Am Freitag sperrt die Marzocchi und lebt ihren Lock out aus. Daheim lass ich die Luft raus und es geht wieder. Heute dann wieder Luft rein und der Lock out lockt nicht mehr. [sick]


----------



## bike69 (12. November 2006)

Hallo Kulmi,

bei uns im Office startet die Woche die Planung für 2007  Mal schauen, wie ich dann die Woche aus dem Office kommen  Kann nur kurzfristig reagieren.



Kulminator schrieb:


> vielleicht klappt am Donnerstag ein Nightride?



Wegen der Märchenstunde werde ich gerne warten. Du weist doch, die Vorfreude ist die.......


----------



## Google (12. November 2006)

N`abend 

Heutabend schon mal alles was ich im Schwerpunkt bis Sonntaach nächste Woche wichtiges äussern möchte: _Meine geplanten Touren _ Wer ist dabei ?

*BarbarossaHahnenkammtour am Mittwoch*

Der Mittwoch soll erst ab dem Nachmittag trocken werden. Deshalb auch nur gut fahrbare Forstwege. g-wa und Mtb Ede kennen die Strecke schon. Soll wieder gaaaanz locker gefahren werden   Sollte wider Erwarten schon der Dienstag trocken werden, ändere ich den Termin weil der Dienstag mir eigentlich lieber ist.

*Donnerstag* fahr ich dann was Lockeres. Allerdings schon gegen 17:00 Uhr weil ich späätestens 20:15 Uhr zuhause sein möchte (muß ). @ Kulmi, fohns, Alle @ Vielleicht geht ja was   Hinsichtlich der Strecke bin ich offen, mich würd mal Eure Waldstrecke vor gut 2 Wochen interessieren. Können wir ja im Thread noch ausdiskutieren. Wenn für Euch zu früh ist, sehe ich zu, dass ich mich ggfls. an Eure Tour irgendwie ranhänge und früher abdrehe.

Kommenden Sonntag biete ich nochmal die *Flachlandaufbautour* an.

Im Nachgang fahr ich dann (schon mit Blick auf Malle und die kommende Bikesaison 2007) die noch etwas längeren GA-Touren wen sich mir die Gelegenheit bietet: Miltenberg 150 Km, Kinzigstausee 130 Km, circa 400 Hm, Mainz gut 150 Km. Dann auch mit Höhenmetern: Niddastausee, Vulikanradweg.....

Ich würd mich freuen wenn einige von Euch dabei wären.   Mal schauen obs klappt.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. November 2006)

Hab mich mal für den Mittwoch eingetragen. 

Dienstag passt mir nicht so gut.


----------



## JSchmitt (12. November 2006)

Hi Bruder Jörn,

was verlangst Du von zwei Völkern (Italien(Marzocchi) - USA(Scott)) die keinen richtigen Winter kennen? Meinst Du in diesen Ländern macht man sich Gedanken um den Gefrierpunkt ;-).
Da kannst du schon froh sein, dass nichts rostet ;-) ... aber dafür hast Du ja Carbon ;-).

Grüße
Jochen

Bzgl. Weihnachtsfeier ... da schau ich zu, dass ich dabei bin. Ich würde mich dann ggf. auch der Sache von Patrick anschließen, da ich auch in zwei Wochen ein Jahr älter werde ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. November 2006)

Hahahaha.
Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Aber so ganz stimme ich dir nicht zu. In den beiden Ländern gibt's Eis und Schnee. Ich weiss es, denn zumindest Eis habe ich schon überall gegessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. November 2006)

Maenners,


hatte mich gestern Mittag, nachdem ich mir in Mittelbuchen beim Anker einen gebackenen Handkaes mit Zwiebelmarmelade und danach eine Blutwurstlasagner (ALLERERSTESAHNE!!!) reingepfiffen habe, kurzfristig fuer eine Grossvaeterchentour entschieden. Irgenwann nach 1h fings an zu troeppeln, was dann innerhalb von 5min zu einem Regenguss ausgewachsen hat, der sich gewaschen hat. War ziemlich pissed-off...Als mir dann das Wasser endgueltig in den wasserdichten Stiefeln stand, bin ich nach Hause unter die warme Dusche. 

Muss schon sagen, ist nicht ganz einfach fuer die arbeitente Bevoelkerung, in einer Woche ein paar Punkte zusammenschnorren, vor Alllem wenn auch abends arbeiten muss. 

Wenn ich mir so ansehe, dass die Konkurrenz in 7 Tagen 37 Stunden zusammenfaehrt  muss ich bekennen dass ich im falschen Film bin.


Aber Weihnachtsfeier, grosse Klasse. Bin dabei. Was krieg ich als Geschenk?

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

das mit der Weihnachtsfeier scheint ja ganz gut angekommen zu sein. 
Dann lasst mich mal zusammenzählen wer bis jetzt zu gesagt hat.

Termin 16.12.2006

Bruder Jörn
Kulminator
Fohns
Google
MTB Ede
bike69
Jschmitt
Ich

Und alle mit Anhang dann sind wir schon 16 Personen.
Ich denke es werden noch welche dazu kommen, wir sollten mal die Planung für 24 Personen aufnehmen.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wegen der Örtlichkeit?




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aber Weihnachtsfeier, grosse Klasse. Bin dabei. Was krieg ich als Geschenk?
> 
> Der Kombinatschef



Ein paar wasserdichte Stiefel mit Löchern an der Unterseite, damit das Wasser wieder raus kann......    

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. November 2006)

Hallo!!

Ich melde mich auch zur Weihnachstfeier an, allerdings ohne Anhang...


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine technische Frage... Ich weiß, es gibt ein TechTalk Forum, aber mich interessieren doch eher die "lokalen Bikermeinungen"  

Vorbau:
Welche Vorbaulänge fahrt ihr? Ist es richtig, dass man in Winter bei rutschigen und matschigen Trails eher einen kurzen Vorbau fahren sollte?

Lenker:
Welchen Vor- oder Nachteil hat ein "gekröpfter" Lenker?
Hat er Vorteile gegenüber einem "geraden" Lenker? Oder ist das geschmackssache?

ich hab nen 120er vorbau und geraden lenker drauf und das gefühl, dass bei dem sauwetter mein vorderrad ein bischen macht was es will...
könnte ein kürzerer vorbau und oder ein anderer lenker mein vorderrad etwas zähmen??

danke im voraus für eure hilfe...

_jazzman_


----------



## Staanemer (13. November 2006)

Nunja, mehr oder weniger Geschmackssache. Müsste man auch mal sehen.

Die Vorbaulänge richtet sich nach Fahrstil und Oberkörpergröße, weniger nach der Strassenlage des Vorderrades.

Wohl eher ein Reifenproblem. Was verstehst DU denn unter "mein Vorderrad macht ein bisschen was es will?"


Für die Weihnachtsfeier mit Geburtstagsstimmung könnt Ihr mich auch mal vorsehen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. November 2006)

ich habe das gefühl nicht genug kraft und gewicht auf das vorderrad zu bekommen.

es greift oft mals nicht so wie ich es vielleicht gerne hätte...   

ach ja die reifen ich hab vorne ne neuen nobby nic drauf...


----------



## Staanemer (13. November 2006)

Hnm, der Reifen sollte es eigentlich bringen.

Mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad heisst in erster Linie Lenker runter.
Dann Vorbau länger und Sattel etwas nach vorne, wenns die Knie zulassen.

Funktioniert aber nur, wenn Du Grip hast. Bei weichem Boden schmierst Du mit mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad noch früher ab. Bergab wirds schnell unangenehm.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ich habe das gefühl nicht genug kraft und gewicht auf das vorderrad zu bekommen.
> 
> es greift oft mals nicht so wie ich es vielleicht gerne hätte...
> 
> ach ja die reifen ich hab vorne ne neuen nobby nic drauf...



Wenn du nicht genug Druck auf den Lenker brings, dann könnte es auch an der Sattelposition liegen. Verschieb ihn mal etwas nach vorne.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. November 2006)

@Bruder Jö[email protected]
Was macht denn deine Starrgabel? 
Ist sie jetzt fest gerostet oder fest gefrohren......? 

@[email protected]
So Jungs macht mal vorschläge für die Örtlichkeit der Weihnachtsfeier, wir sind aktuell 22Personen. 
Ich muss schon sagen beim Feiern seid ihr schnell dabei. 


Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-silberfisch (13. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> So Jungs macht mal vorschläge für die Örtlichkeit der Weihnachtsfeier, wir sind aktuell 22Personen.
> Ich muss schon sagen beim Feiern seid ihr schnell dabei.
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Wenn sonst nix geht. Feiern geht immer. Mein Vorschlag aus dem Lazarett:

Cafe del Sol - Hanau: http://www.cafedelsol.de/htmlseiten/hanau.html

Wir waren letztes Jahr da mir ein paar Kollegen und uns hat es dort sehr gut gefallen und geschmeckt.

Gruß Robert


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. November 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Wenn sonst nix geht. Feiern geht immer. Mein Vorschlag aus dem Lazarett:
> 
> Cafe del Sol - Hanau: http://www.cafedelsol.de/htmlseiten/hanau.html
> 
> ...



Der Vorschlag wurde schon gemacht. 
Ich war auch schon mal da, fand es aber sehr laut, man konnte sich kaum unterhalten!
Habe mal den Termin ins LMB eingestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3606

Gruß Rocky


----------



## fohns (13. November 2006)

Nabend, 

meine vorschläge: Hassia in HU (preisleistung ok, ruhig, groß und ganz gemütlich für ne große truppe). außerdem liegt die innenstadt zum einnehmen des verdauungslikörchens noch erreichbar nahe -- je nach konditions- bzw. leistungslevel sowie biorhythmus.

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> meine vorschläge: Hassia in HU (preisleistung ok, ruhig, groß und ganz gemütlich für ne große truppe). außerdem liegt die innenstadt zum einnehmen des verdauungslikörchens noch erreichbar nahe -- je nach konditions- bzw. leistungslevel sowie biorhythmus.
> 
> grüße vom fohns.



Hört sich doch ganz gut an,kennt das sonst noch jemand? 
Gibt es eine Internetseite? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (13. November 2006)

Hi

ich hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag: Gaststätte zum Denkmal "Da Amleto" in Steinheim. 

Ist ein Italiener mit guten Essen und bei 22 Leuten hätten wir den Speiseraum fast für uns alleine. Ich werde morgen mal anrufen ob überhaupt noch frei ist. 

Wenn noch frei ist und bei Euch Interesse besteht, block ich den Raum.

Und nicht vergessen: Am Donnerstag gibts beim Aldi die Sportbrillen mit Wechselgläsern  

Bis spätestens Mittwoch zum Hahnenkammnightride.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## JSchmitt (13. November 2006)

@ _jazzman_ bzgl. Deiner Fragen zum "Griff auf der Vorderachse". 
Um einen besseren Griff/Traktion auf die Vorderachse zu bekommen, bedarf es, das das Gewicht nach vorne "wandert". Das heißt soviel wie, ein Umbau auf einen kürzeren Vorbau bedingt das Gegenteil, genauso wie ein gekröpfter Lenker. Wie andere schon geschrieben haben kannst du den Sattel (das wird jedoch nur marginal gehen) nach vorne schieben. Wenn Du trotz der angegebenen Vorbaulänge noch "relaxed" sitzt, kannst Du den Lenker tiefer  stellen (Spacer raus, oder den Vorbau umdrehen), oder ggf. einen breiteren Vordereifen fahren. Mit dem NobbyNic hast Du wahrscheinlich schon einen der griffigsten Vorderräder, ggf. kannst Du Ihn jedoch gegen eine 2,35" breite Version tauschen (dann muß er jedoch in die Gabel passen). Was jedoch noch nicht zur Sprache kam, hast Du das Problem immer, bei trocken bzw. nass, bei Up- bzw. Downhill? Es kann auch ein generelles Problem der Geometrie (welches Rad) bzw. Deiner generellen Sitzhaltung sein? 

Folgende Reihenfolge würde ich beim Optimieren einschlagen:
- Sitzposition und somit Sattelstellung prüfen
- Dich generell mehr über den Lenker zu "legen" (Gewicht nach vorne)
- einen breiteren Vorderreifen fahren
- die Lenkerposition verändern

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (13. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @JSchmitt: Hallo Jochen, welche Aufnahmevoraussetzungen muss man denn für dein Team "Fit for 2007" erfüllen? Muss man Papa sein? Muss man einen Kinderwagen besitzen? Muss man ihn beim Biken hinter sich her schleifen..?
> 
> Die ersten zwei Punkte würd ich ja noch erfüllen... Aber den KiWa beim Biken noch hinter sich herschleifen... ??



Nein, nein ... ich schiebe Ihn nur beim Joggen vor mir her ... zum Nachziehen habe ich noch nichts. Da werde ich auch noch warten bis er etwas größer ist ... vielleicht nächsten Frühjahr/Herbst. Also, wenn Du Lust hast Punkte zu sammeln bist Du natürlich willkommen! Ich sehe es eher olympisch ... aktuell bin ich Zehnter .... von hinten  

Grüße 
Jochen


----------



## JSchmitt (13. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @JSchmitt: Hallo Jochen, welche Aufnahmevoraussetzungen muss man denn für dein Team "Fit for 2007" erfüllen? Muss man Papa sein? Muss man einen Kinderwagen besitzen? Muss man ihn beim Biken hinter sich her schleifen..?
> 
> Die ersten zwei Punkte würd ich ja noch erfüllen... Aber den KiWa beim Biken noch hinter sich herschleifen... ??



Nein, nein ... ich schiebe Ihn nur beim Joggen vor mir her ... zum Nachziehen habe ich noch nichts. Da werde ich auch noch warten bis er etwas größer ist ... vielleicht nächsten Frühjahr/Herbst. Also, wenn Du Lust hast Punkte zu sammeln bist Du natürlich willkommen! Ich sehe es eher olympisch ... aktuell bin ich Zehnter .... von hinten  

Grüße 
Jochen


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. November 2006)

@ JSchmitt:

danke für deine Tipps zu meinem selbstständigen Vorderrad...   

werd sie gleich der reihe nach mal auf meiner hausstrecke testen.
zum thema bike ausrüstung ich fahr ein specialized stumpjumper comp m4 (hardtail) mit manitou black comp spv gabel.

p.s.: wenn ich nicht mittwochs bigband probe hätte, wär ich an eurer hahnenkamm tour am mittwoch gerne ab kälberauer hof eingestiegen...

schade... vielleicht klappts das nächste mal...


viele grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Staanemer (15. November 2006)

Morsche, 

da mit persönlich so langsam aber sicher die GA Runden zu langweilig werden und das Wetter nächsten Sonntag stabil ohne Regen sein soll, würde ich gerne mal wieder fremdgehen:

*Feldberg oder Wasserkuppe*

Feldberg wie beim letzten Mal, nach Absprache etwas weiter, das bedeutet ungefähr 43 km mit über 1200 Hm. Mit Einkehr, ohne Maultaschen.  

Wasserkuppe ist mal ein völlig anderes Gelände, muss aber ein paar Mal erklummen werden um Kilometer und Höhenmeter zu machen. Da ich noch nie mit Höhenmesser da war schätze ich mal 36 km und 800 Hm. Auch mit Einkehr, ohne Maultaschen, aber mit Germknödel und Rodelbahn  

Mehr geht bekanntlich immer.

Bei beiden Touren sollte man davon ausgehen, dass man den ganzen Tag ausser Haus ist. Anfahrt zur Wasserkuppe mit dem PKW ca. 80 Minuten.

Äussert Euch mal, danke.

Thomas


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. November 2006)

Hallo an alle Night-Rider...   


ich hab mir mal ein paar Fotos eurer Nacht-Touren in den Profilen angesehen...
Frage: Wieso habt ihr eigentlich alle eure Laternchen am Lenker und nicht aufm Helm? Ist ein Helmlaternchen nicht erwünscht bei euren nächtlichen Ausritten oder wieso klemmt ihr die Lämpchen aufn Lenker?

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß heute Abend aufm Hahnenkamm...

_jazzman_


----------



## Staanemer (15. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Night-Rider...
> 
> 
> ich hab mir mal ein paar Fotos eurer Nacht-Touren in den Profilen angesehen...
> ...




Weil man sonst beim Reden immer die Augen so zukneifen muss


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. November 2006)

Ach ja...  Stimmt...   

Bin bisher abends immer nur alleine unterwegs gewesen und meine Selbstgespräche sind nicht so blendend, dass ich die Augen zu kneifen muss...    


Also gut, sollte es denn irgendwann hoffentlich mal klappen, dass ich ne Runde mit euch mitfahre, muss ich dran denken die Laterne aufn Lenker zu schrauben.


----------



## bike69 (15. November 2006)

Also ich finde die Wasserkuppe interessant. Da war ich noch nicht. Mal schauen, was der Rest der Meute so sagt  



Staanemer schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> *Feldberg oder Wasserkuppe*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. November 2006)

@yo riders...

Am Sonntag mal was neues erfahren? Koennte auch bei mir klappen da ich unglaublicherweise fuer naechste Woche Urlaub eingereicht und so halbwegs genehmigt bekommen habe


@nightriders...

hey, wie kann man denn schon um 17.30h auf der Kiste sitzen. Da sitz ich ueblicherweise noch auf meiner dicken Kiste  im Buero und mach tolle Powerpoint Praesentationen, die sich am naechsten Tag doch keiner ansieht.
Will sagen, das wird heute abend nix mit mir. Habe dafuer gestern 1h GA1 auf der Rolle gemacht. 

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## Google (15. November 2006)

Tach allerseits  

Wundert Euch nicht wenn ich heuteabend nicht besonders gesprächsfreudig bin. Mir hat es die letzten Tage ziemlich die Stimme verschlagen und ich bin froh, dass sie heute so langsam zurückkommt. Muß aber die Stimmbänder noch ein bisserl schonen  

Ich wäre Euch auch sehr dankbar wenn ich nicht verstossen werden und abseits der Gruppe fahren muß, nur weil ich nix mit Euch babbel   

In eigener Sache wollt ich auch nochmals fragen, ob bei Euch überhaupt Interesse für die eingestellte Flachlandaufbautour besteht, weil sich bisher noch niemand angemeldet hat  

Wenn nein, müsste ich so langsam mal andere Quellen anzapfen..

Grüße


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (15. November 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Wasserkuppe interessant. Da war ich noch nicht. Mal schauen, was der Rest der Meute so sagt


 
Die Wasserkuppe würde mich ebenfalls interessieren. Das Taunusgebiet kenne ich in und auswendig, dass es momentan langweilig ist, schon wieder dort herumzugurken.


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. November 2006)

schaut mal hier rein:

http://www.rhoenactive.de/mountainbiking


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Tach allerseits
> 
> Wundert Euch nicht wenn ich heuteabend nicht besonders gesprächsfreudig bin. Mir hat es die letzten Tage ziemlich die Stimme verschlagen und ich bin froh, dass sie heute so langsam zurückkommt. Muß aber die Stimmbänder noch ein bisserl schonen
> 
> ...




@[email protected]
Ach deshalb bist du so ruhig
Ich denke wir werden dich auch ohne Stimme nicht verstossen! 
Aber wenn du andere Quellen anzapfen möchtest, sollten wir uns das vielleicht doch noch mal überlegen.....

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (15. November 2006)

@[email protected] öööhhmm Haste dich vielleicht verklickt mit der Anmeldung zur Flachlandtour ? Wolltest doch was neues am Sonntag fahren  

@[email protected] Der Erdi01 zum Beispiel ist ein "Langtourer"   ...Den müßt ich dann ggfls. noch heiss machen, dass ich net allein rumgurken muß


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. November 2006)

@google

uops, hast recht. Ent- oder weder. 

Ich glaube meinem Familienleben wuerde es besser bekommen, ohne grosse Anfahrt die Flachlandtour zu machen. Und die Roehn, wo der Schnee schon Dreiviertelmeter hoch liegt, hebe ich mir noch auf (bis er meterhoch liegt)

also, Flachland, der Kombinatschef


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> In eigener Sache wollt ich auch nochmals fragen, ob bei Euch überhaupt Interesse für die eingestellte Flachlandaufbautour besteht, weil sich bisher noch niemand angemeldet hat



Meine Schwägerin hat am Sonntag B-day. Da muss ich leider auf Familie machen. Vielleicht geht eine kleine Vormittagsrunde, aber um die Mittagszeit muss ich wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. November 2006)

Muss für heute leider absagen. Irgendwas ist mir auf den Magen geschlagen und plagt mich seit heute früh mit Krämpfen. 

Und das passiert ausgerechnet bei so 'nem Wetter und - noch viel schlimmer -im Urlaub. [sick]


----------



## fohns (15. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> In eigener Sache wollt ich auch nochmals fragen, ob bei Euch überhaupt Interesse für die eingestellte Flachlandaufbautour besteht, weil sich bisher noch niemand angemeldet hat
> Frank



Kombinatschef ist schon mit dabei. ich habe mich mal mit angemeldet, ist aber noch unsicher. hab auch ne kleine erkältung gefangen. wenns nix größeres wird....
mein radl ist noch in der inspektion, das ist die andere geschichte.
ich werde mich wieder melden und definitiv zu- oder absagen.

also abwarten. oder Cube von der frau fahrn  

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (15. November 2006)

@[email protected] Morsche Miteinander, Sonntag kann ich net. Wie schaut es denn morgen oder Freitags gegen abends aus? Kleiner gemütlicher Nightride? Lasst mal hören, ob Interesse besteht.... 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. November 2006)

Morgen könnte evtl. klappen. Aber erst muss mein Magen mitspielen.

Ich bin soooo verzweifelt, ich trinke sogar schon Kamillentee. Das gab's die letzten 25 Jahre nicht. Es geht zu Ende.


----------



## Google (15. November 2006)

Nabend allerseits

wollt mich nochmal kurz melden und verkünden, dass ich die Tour klasse fand. Es war super Wetter, uns kamen im Wald frühlingshafte Temperaturen entgegen. Das tat gut...wobei wir uns deswegen teils ganz schön abgeschwitzt haben.

@Bruder Jö[email protected] Ich hoffe es geht Dir wieder besser und wird nix längeres. Momentan geht nämlich die Seuche um.

Zur Flachlandaufbautour nochmals kurz. Mtb Ede wird wahrscheinlich mitfahren. Damit stünde auch schon die Richtung Aschaffenburg fest.

@[email protected]  

Wir haben ausserdem nochmal die Idee gehabt, in nächster Zeit von Hanau aus am Main bis Sulzbach zu fahren, die offizielle MTB-Strecke mitzunehmen und nach einer Pause wieder gemütlich zurück zu surfen. Ist eigentlich ne gute Idee, weil jeder nach seinem Fitnessstand an einer anderen Stelle am Main einsteigen könnte. Es müsste dann aber mal ne gute Woche trocken geblieben sein weil die Strecke sehr matschanfällig ist. Ab/an Hanau sind das in etwa gut 130 Km und 650 Hm. Angebot kommt also auch noch dazu  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. November 2006)

@google und alle anderen von gestern abend

Gude Morsche, hab grad von den Frühlingsgefühlen gestern Abend im Wald gelesen...  

Wart ihr gegen 18.45 zwischen Michelbach und Kälberau im Anflug auf den Hahnenkamm??? Wenn ja, bin ich an euch vorbei gefahren?? Bin grad von der Arbeit gekommen.


----------



## Google (16. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wart ihr gegen 18.45 zwischen Michelbach und Kälberau im Anflug auf den Hahnenkamm??? Wenn ja, bin ich an euch vorbei gefahren??


 Wenn wir zu Viert waren könnte das gut hinkommen.  

@[email protected] Falls sich für heute oder morgen niemand meldet, kann ich ja so fahren, dass ich an einem Treffpunkt Deiner Wahl vorbei"spacke". Unser Bruder, Gott habe ihn selig" ist ja momentan in einem bedauernswerten Zustand   Wir könnten dann wenigstens ein paar Meter zusammen fahren. Du kannst mich ja auch noch relativ kurzfristig übers Handy erreichen.


Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (16. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Wir haben ausserdem nochmal die Idee gehabt, in nächster Zeit von Hanau aus am Main bis Sulzbach zu fahren, die offizielle MTB-Strecke mitzunehmen und nach einer Pause wieder gemütlich zurück zu surfen. Ist eigentlich ne gute Idee, weil jeder nach seinem Fitnessstand an einer anderen Stelle am Main einsteigen könnte. Es müsste dann aber mal ne gute Woche trocken geblieben sein weil die Strecke sehr matschanfällig ist. Ab/an Hanau sind das in etwa gut 130 Km und 650 Hm. Angebot kommt also auch noch dazu



Guuuute Idee, mein Bester....  

Habe für *heute abend *einen gemütlichen Nightride ins LMB gesetzt....


----------



## Staanemer (16. November 2006)

Leider wie immer zu früh für mich.  

Dafür gibts am Sonntag *Fremdgehen Teil 2*

Bei dem fantastischen Herbstfarben mit Video und Helmkamera.

Eine Schneetour auf der Wasserkuppe folgt, sobald es die Bedingungen zulassen  

Viel Spass

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. November 2006)

So ne Mainspackentour muss nicht langweilig sein ....


----------



## Google (16. November 2006)

Guten abend allerseits  

Hallo Mühlheimerin  Und haste uns gefunden ? Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am Sonntag 10:30 Uhr Shooters  

@[email protected] Schön das Du wieder dabei bist. Vielleicht hast Du noch eine weibliche Begleitung.

@Kombinatschef, fohns, Mtb Ede, BlackTrek, [email protected] Mit fohns habe ich heute schon gesprochen  Ich lege ja immer Wert auf einen geeigneten Pausenpunkt. Und wenn wir jetzt Richtung AB fahren, fällt mir nix so rechtes ein wo wir einkehren könnten. Wenn wir allerdings noch 30 Km drauflegen und wieder bis Klingenberg fahren würden, dann hätten wir wieder das gute Kaffee mit Sicht auf die Räder. Was meint Ihr ? Rechnet einfach mal mit 17:00 Uhr wenn wir das machen würden. Wenn es nicht bei allen geht, bleiben wir bei den 100 km insgesamt. Also sacht mal was  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. November 2006)

Hallo Frank,

da ich größten Wert darauf lege mein Rad im Blick zu haben, fahre ich gerne bis Klingenberg 
Vielleicht steigt ein Arbeitskollege ab Aschaffenburg in unsere Tour ein.
Wann sind wir ca. in Aschaffenburg und auf welcher Mainseite ?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Guten abend allerseits
> @Kombinatschef, fohns, Mtb Ede, BlackTrek, [email protected] Mit fohns habe ich heute schon gesprochen  Ich lege ja immer Wert auf einen geeigneten Pausenpunkt. Und wenn wir jetzt Richtung AB fahren, fällt mir nix so rechtes ein wo wir einkehren könnten. Wenn wir allerdings noch 30 Km drauflegen und wieder bis Klingenberg fahren würden, dann hätten wir wieder das gute Kaffee mit Sicht auf die Räder. Was meint Ihr ? Rechnet einfach mal mit 17:00 Uhr wenn wir das machen würden. Wenn es nicht bei allen geht, bleiben wir bei den 100 km insgesamt. Also sacht mal was
> 
> Grüße
> ...



@[email protected]
Wenn das Wetter es zulässt komme ich mit! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. November 2006)

An alle Wölfe und deren Freunde,
Wir brauchen noch eine Location für unser Gelage! 
Hat noch jemand eine gute Idee wo wir mit ca.26 Personen hin gehen können?
Folgende Vorschläge wurden schon gebracht.

1 Cafe del Sol in Hanau. Ist mir Persöhnlich zu laut und zu groß.
2 Hassia in Hanau. Kenne ich nicht.
3 .....
4 ....

Wenn noch jemand was kennt bitte melden 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (17. November 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vielleicht steigt ein Arbeitskollege ab Aschaffenburg in unsere Tour ein.
> Wann sind wir ca. in Aschaffenburg und auf welcher Mainseite ?
> 
> Gruß Patrick


 Hallo Patrick. Hast eine PN weil ich Dich noch etwas anderes fragen wollte  

@Kombinatschef, [email protected] Klingenberg auch für Euch ok ?

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (17. November 2006)

@fohns, [email protected] nur fürs Fahrtenbuch: wieviel km waren es gestern? Weiss noch nicht, weshalb der Polar nicht funktioniert hat. Aber das krieg ich noch raus...


----------



## BlackTrek (17. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> @Kombinatschef, [email protected] Klingenberg auch für Euch ok ?


Sagen wir mal so, wenn da von Anfang an 130km+ drangestanden hätte, hätte ich mich nicht angemeldet...

Ich muss mal schauen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall Sonntag am Shooters am Start.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. November 2006)

Hallo Cersten lebst Du noch ?


----------



## Marco2k3 (17. November 2006)

Gibts eigendlich auch kleine Rundtouren (10km) für Einsteiger ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (17. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Gibts eigendlich auch kleine Rundtouren (10km) für Einsteiger ?



Der Staanemer bietet bestimmt mal wieder seine Fahrtechnik-Übungen an, die locker unter 10km bleiben und auch gerade für Einsteiger sicher eine gute Wahl sind. 
Aber abgesehen davon, wird´s wohl schwierig werden.   
Erst recht jetzt wo Winterpokalzeit ist! 

Wo kommst Du denn her und welches Terrain (Strasse, Waldwege, Trails, etc) magst Du am liebsten? Dann können wir Dir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben (oder Dich doch mal zu einer Tour überreden  ).


----------



## Marco2k3 (17. November 2006)

naja ich bin 15 und halt nicht der leichteste

Bekomm an Weihnachten mein erstes Bike : en Poison Zyankali N
Wills halt ruhig anfangen
Komm aus Hainburg

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (17. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Bekomm an Weihnachten mein erstes Bike : en Poison Zyankali N



Fettes Teil ....     Respekt, Marco...


----------



## Marco2k3 (17. November 2006)

Echt is so gut ? Wollt nochmal wegen der Gabel schaun


----------



## bike69 (18. November 2006)

Hallo Patrick,

danke der Nachfrage  Ja, bin i.M. nur ein wenig im Stress  
Sehen uns hoffentlich die Tage wieder.



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Cersten lebst Du noch ?


----------



## fohns (18. November 2006)

@kulminator: habe mir ehrliche 170 minuten eingetragen.
@weihnachtsfeier: hassia ist doch ok, wie schon gesagt. hat schon jemand gebucht?
@Rocky: wenn Du sonntag dabei bist, bekommst Du Deine batterien.
@torpedo: ich freue mich schon, Deine schöne am sonntag zu sehen.
@bike69: ist bei Dir "die tage"=sonntag?
@Bruder_Jörn: wie gehts Dir denn?? 

so jungs, sonntag klappt nur, wenn ich heute mein rad wieder bekomm. das wurde mir versprochen. mal abwarten.

viele grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Google (18. November 2006)

Moin allerseits  

Die Wettervorschauen für den Sonntag waren in den letzten Tagen ja sehr widersprüchlich. Jetzt siehts aber ganz gut aus, evtl. gibts wenige Tropfen am Ende unserer Tour.

Kombinatschef hat sich zwar nicht geäussert und Torpedo hab ich ganz vergessen zu fragen ( der hat aber sicher nix gegen ne längere Tour  ), ich denk aber, dass wir Klingenberg in einem moderaten Tempo für alle angehen können. @[email protected] Aber ein bisschen schlechtes Gewissen hab ich schon...hast ja noch einen Kaffee bei mir gut  

@[email protected] Ich hoffe die Stresstage gehen vorbei und Du bist bald wieder dabei  

@[email protected] Die Daten müßte Dir fohns geben. Ich bin schon vorher rumgegurkt und habe ausser der Zeit nicht geschaut.





Marco2k3 schrieb:


> naja ich bin 15 und halt nicht der leichteste
> 
> Bekomm an Weihnachten mein erstes Bike : en Poison Zyankali N
> Wills halt ruhig anfangen
> ...


Hallo Marco. Mit der 10 Km Einführungsrunde wirds schwer. Wenn Du Lust hast, ich komme ja bei meiner Grundlagentour an Hainstadt vorbei, kannst Du ja mal ein paar Meter mitfahren und wir können mal übers biken quatschen  Ich hoffe Du hast ein paar geeignete Klamotten.

Wenn Du Anfänger bist und momentan nur virtuell unterwegs bist, dann rate ich Dir, erst mal mit normalen Touren in der Ebene anzufangen. Nicht zu schnell aber auch  ncht zu locker. Gerade so, dass Du Dich noch wohl fühlst, bzw. Dich unterhalten könntest ohne schwer nach Luft zu japsen. Der Mainradweg ist optimal.

Deine Muskulatur muß sich eh noch an das Biken gewöhnen, steigere Deine Touren ganz langsam von den Kilometern, ein wenig auch von der Geschwindigkeit. Irgendwann gelangst Du auch mal zur Rückersbacher Schlucht. Wenn Du die bis fast ganz oben schaffst ohne anzuhalten, dann nehm ich Dich mal mit auf eine kleine Geländetour   Hol Dir gescheite Bikekleidung für den Winter sonst machts bald keinen Spass mehr. Bleib bei uns im Thread dabei und hol Dir die Motivation zum Biken.

Vielleicht bist Du im Frühjahr ja schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. Es gab schon einige Überraschungen  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. November 2006)

Morsche,

rechtzeitig zum Ende des Urlaubs bessert sich auch mein Gesundheitszustand wieder. Allerdings schmeckt mir das Bier noch nicht so recht - ganz hergestellt bin ich demnach noch nicht.

Morgen wird das bei mir nichts - ich muss gegen 14.30 Uhr zum Kaffeetrinken bei meinem Bruder und seiner Frau antreten. 

Mal sehen ob ich heute noch eine kleine GA-Runde drehe, das gute Wetter will ausgenutzt sein und für's Gelände fühle ich mich noch nicht fit genug. Ausserdem muss ich doch so langsam mal mein neues Jäckchen ausprobieren.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> @weihnachtsfeier: hassia ist doch ok, wie schon gesagt. hat schon jemand gebucht?
> @Rocky: wenn Du sonntag dabei bist, bekommst Du Deine batterien.
> fohns.


 @[email protected]Danke für die Batterien dann muss ich nicht immer ohne Rücklicht fahren! 
Über die Örtlichkeit der Weihnachtsfeier reden wir dann am So.​@[email protected]
Habe mich mal für morgen eingetragen, ich binn aber mal gespannt wie wir 130Km in ca 4,5 Sunden abspulen wollen

Gestern war ich mal beim Bike Max in Klein Ostheim und bin die neuen Rocky Mountain Räder im Hof Probegefahren, ich glaube daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Igel in meiner Tasche überwinden! ​Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (18. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> @kulminator: habe mir ehrliche 170 minuten eingetragen.
> @weihnachtsfeier: hassia ist doch ok, wie schon gesagt. hat schon jemand gebucht?
> @Rocky: wenn Du sonntag dabei bist, bekommst Du Deine batterien.
> @torpedo: ich freue mich schon, Deine schöne am sonntag zu sehen.
> ...


 
Hallo Fohns! Wann habe ich denn solchen Text geschrieben


----------



## Marco2k3 (18. November 2006)

@Google :
Auf jeden Fall.. ich werd mal schaun das ich en paar Feine Radlerhosen beschaffe. Den Mainradweg hab ich vor von Steinheim Shooters bis Zellhausen durchzufahrn oder von Hainstadt bis Froschhausen 

Wenn ich das gepackt habe wird gesteigert 


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected]Danke für die Batterien dann muss ich nicht immer ohne Rücklicht fahren!
> Über die Örtlichkeit der Weihnachtsfeier reden wir dann am So.​@[email protected]
> Habe mich mal für morgen eingetragen, ich binn aber mal gespannt wie wir 130Km in ca 4,5 Sunden abspulen wollen
> 
> ...



Sag bescheid, wenn du dich für ein Modell entschieden hast. Ich kann dann mal ein Vergleichsangebot einholen.


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2006)

Moin Miteinander, mir fällt da so ein, daß die Rocky Touren doch immer unter 10 km geblieben sind - zumindest was die Entfernungskilometer betrifft. Bei den Höhenkilometern waren es mehr, oder   ?  

Hey Marco, halt dich mal an das, was der Google dir geraten hat. Dann kannste nächstes Jahr auch mal was größeres mit uns gemeinsam fahren.  

@fohns, [email protected] war vorhin kurz draussen. Heute hat der Polar bestens funktioniert. Ich verstehe das nicht....

Euch morgen viel Spass und wenig Regen...
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## fohns (18. November 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Hallo Fohns! Wann habe ich denn solchen Text geschrieben


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. November 2006)

@all

hallo zusammen. ich wollte morgen vormittag kälberau-hahnenkamm-rückersbach-rückersbacher schlucht-dettingen-kälberau fahren...

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich vom hahenkamm über rückersbach in die rückersbacher schlucht komme???

welcher markierung muss ich folgen? wann muss ich wo in die schlucht abbiegen?
ist die irgendwo ausgeschildert?    


many thanks für eure hilfe...


_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. November 2006)

Wann willst du die Runde morgen starten?
Da ich bis spätestens 13.00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein muss, falle ich für die Mainradtour aus. Aber wenn wir gegen 9.30 Uhr starten, dann würde das noch passen.

Sag halt einfach an, wir könnten uns dann in Michelbach am Wanderheim treffen.

Sollte es nicht passen, dann fährst du von Hahnenkamm die asphaltierte Fahrstrasse einfach immer geradeaus. Der Weg geht dann leicht ansteigend in einen befestigten, nicht asphaltierten Forstweg über, dem immer weiter geradeaus folgen. Nach einer Weile kommst du dann oben an der Rückersbacher Schlucht raus. Gerade über die Straße rüber in Richtung ... (wie heisst das Dorf doch gleich?) abfahren. Die Straße macht dann einen Linksbogen, etwa 200 Meter danach geht rechts ein Weg ab. Hier abbiegen und bis zum Waldrand geradeaus folgen. Am Waldrand links den Weg abfahren. nach ca. 150 Metern kommst du unten an einem Forstweg raus, hier links abbiegen und dann eigentlich immer diesem Weg folgen. Der freie Fall durch die Schlucht kann beginnen.


----------



## tschoah (18. November 2006)

Moin.

Ihr habt mir mal so eine schöne Markierung in Google Earth vom Shooters gegeben. Leider finde ich das nicht mehr.
Könnt ihr mir sie noch mal bitte geben?

Ich werde morgen spontan überlegen, ob ich mitfahre.
Von daher trage ich mich nicht ein.


----------



## Google (18. November 2006)

tschoah schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ihr habt mir mal so eine schöne Markierung in Google Earth vom Shooters gegeben. Leider finde ich das nicht mehr.
> Könnt ihr mir sie noch mal bitte geben?
> ...


 Hi, das müsste es sein:





Sei aber bitte pünktlich falls Du mitfahren willst  5 Minuten warten wir dann gehts weiter weil noch in Mainflingen und Aschaffenburg evtl. 2 einsteigen.

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Marco2k3 (18. November 2006)

HeyHo Leute

Ich möcht ma wissen was was fürn Poison besser ist :

Das Zyankali N
Oder das Arsen N

Bitte schaut euch die mal an unter :
www.poison-bikes.com

Wäre echt nett. Mein Vater findets Arsen N besser , da der Preisunterschied nicht wirklich groß ist aber man viel mehr für bekommt (Fully,LX,Deore Innenlager etc.)

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## fohns (18. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> HeyHo Leute
> Ich möcht ma wissen was was fürn Poison besser ist :



So Marco, 

nun auch ne antwort vom fohns.
erstmal freut es mich, dass die jugend (darf ich doch sagen, oder?) spaß am sport und insbesondere an unserem sport hat. die richtig guten leute im gesamten ibc-forum haben in Deinem alter angefangen und fahren heute im alter   immer noch stark. und stärker. 

zu Deiner frage: 
"besser" ist ne gefährliche frage, auf die Du viele falsche antworten bekommen kannst. und die frage, ob fully oder hardtail die "bessere" ( ) wahl ist, hat schon bikefreundschaften auseinander gebracht.
für Dich als einsteiger (der Du ja nach eigenem bekunden bist) und auch junger mensch, der bestimmt auf seine finanzen schauen muss (oder hat eltern mit entsprechendem taschengeldvolumen) gibt es einen rat fürs rad:
viele händler nerven (bitte keine nachfragen nach "guten" oder "schlechten" händler, auch hier gibt es zu viele antworten weil zu viele gute und schlechte erfahrungen), nimm jemand mit, der viel erfahrung und vor allem kauferfahrung hat, und schätze das beratungsergebnis mit dem preis-leistungsverhältnis ab. wenn Du nun dieses ergebnis mit den Poison-bikes vergleichst, kommst Du der antwort auf Deine frage schon näher. 
ansonsten gilt immer: das IBC-forum ist eine klasse für sich. die suche-funktion bringt viele antworten. und viele fragen auf viele antworten. letztendlich entscheiden musst Du. und Dein geldbeutel.

viele grüße Dir vom 
fohns.


----------



## Marco2k3 (18. November 2006)

Jo Schon klar


Nur : Beides wäre machbar ! Also ist das Fully sein Preis wert ?


----------



## fohns (18. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Jo Schon klar



sehr gut.
hasten PN, weiteres dort.

nabend gemeinde,

Hassia ginge zum termin, ist auf rockys originalnamen reserved  
(grüße an die beteiligten!).
Google hat seine hausaufgaben auch gemacht.
entscheidung wird in kürze getroffen und verkündet.

herzlichste grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> HeyHo Leute
> 
> Ich möcht ma wissen was was fürn Poison besser ist :
> 
> ...


also jetzt mal eine ehrlich Meinung - oder  

Wir reden hier von Bikes der 500 bzw 600 Euro-Klasse. Das sind Einsteigerbikes, bleischwer, OHNE Disk, nach dem ersten Winter sind die Komponenten am Ende. Von den Federelementen des Fullys wollen wir erst gar nicht reden  

wenn Du dauerhaften Spaß am Mtbiken findest wirst Du schnell mehr haben wollen und brauchen und beide in die Tonne treten.

In der Preisklasse AUSSCHLISSLICH Hardteil und wenn das Buget nicht mehr hergibt und sich kein Sponsor alla Opa findet, dann hole Dir DAS HIER. Ist zwar offiziell als Vohrführrad tituliiert, aber das ist wurscht. Wichtig sind die durchweg brauchbaren und haltbaren Komponenten MIT DISK und guter Mavic-Felge. Damit kannst Du die nächsten 2-3 Jahre glücklich werden und wenn Du dann immer noch fährst dann sieht man weiter ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2006)

Ich kann Erdi01 nur zustimmen. Lass dich nicht von irgendwelchen Federgabeln oder gar Fully-Modellen blenden. 

Ein gutes Bike kostet (leider) mittlerweile gutes Geld. Die vermeintlichen Schnäppchen sparen i.d.R. an der Qualität der Komponenten. Die gelieferte "Federung" verdient meist den Namen nicht wirklich.

Wenn du erst mal nur reinschnuppern willst und hauptsächlich auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs bist, dann investiere lieber in gute Komponenten und verzichte auf die Rear-Suspension.


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. November 2006)

@bruder jörn

hallo bruder jörn und danke für die beschreibung. ich kann leider erst gegen 11.00 hier in kälberau losfahren.

wenn du lust hast mitzufahren, könnten wir uns am kälberauer hof treffen.
da ich aber bis 13.00 wieder in kälberau sein muss, werden wir auf grund von zeit und wetter entscheiden wie weit wir fahren werden.

kannst dich ja noch mal melden.

geh jetzt erst mal mit meinem kleinen ins schwimmbad und schau später noch mal rein.


gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. November 2006)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

wenn es nachher keine Backsteine regnet, also auch bei leichtem Regen, werde ich starten. Bis circa 10:15 Uhr bin ich online, da sehe ich ja wär noch mitfährt  Ansonsten kann man mich noch per Handy anrufen. Bitte sagt mir bescheid wenn Ihr nicht mitfahren wollt damit ich ggfls. nicht umsonst warte.

Ich werde fahren, weil die nächsten Tage überhaupt nicht prickelnd werden sollen und man nicht weiß wann man wieder aufs bike kann.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Torpedo64 (19. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels
> 
> wenn es nachher keine Backsteine regnet, also auch bei leichtem Regen, werde ich starten. Bis circa 10:15 Uhr bin ich online, da sehe ich ja wär noch mitfährt  Ansonsten kann man mich noch per Handy anrufen. Bitte sagt mir bescheid wenn Ihr nicht mitfahren wollt damit ich ggfls. nicht umsonst warte.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Google, ich fahre heute auch, egal ob es regnet oder nicht. Muss jetzt schon mal anfangen zu packen, sonst bin ich zeitlich nicht da... 
Bis später!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @bruder jörn
> 
> hallo bruder jörn und danke für die beschreibung. ich kann leider erst gegen 11.00 hier in kälberau losfahren.
> 
> ...



Morsche,

irgendwie hat mich heute das Wetter abgeschreckt und ich habe ein ausgedehntes Frühstück 'ner Biketour vorgezogen.

@Jazzman - 11.00 wäre für mich etwas zu spät geworden. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. November 2006)

@bruder jörn

wir haben uns auch die rückersbacher schlucht für die nächsten tag wenns wetter besser ist aufgehoben und sind ne lockere 1 1/2 std hahnenkammrunde geradelt, das hat heute irgendwie gereicht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädel,

Ich hoffe ihr seit alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen. 
War wieder mal ne geile Truppe, trotz bescheidenem Wetter  eine 5St. Tour das ist schon was. 
Bis die Tage
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Torpedo64 (19. November 2006)

Trotzdem hat's ne Menge Spass gemacht  
Wir hatten sogar noch Glück, denn um 17:45 Uhr kam plötzlich alles vom Himmel  
Da war ja wohl schon jeder zuhause und stand unter der Dusche...


----------



## Google (19. November 2006)

Ich fand auch, dass es ne Menge Spass gemacht hat. Zeit genug zum quatschen hatten wir ja.  UND DER BÄCKER  

Der Regen hat mich überhaupt nicht gestört  

Wegen der Touren die kommende Woche warte ich noch bis Morgenmittag/abend. Bei den Aussichten muß man den besten Tag erst mal finden  Ich werde aber auf alle Fälle fahren, auch wenns ein bisserl regnen sollte.

Fürs kommende WE würd ich gern wieder was Längeres mit EINKEHR  anbieten. Da halt ich mich aber auch erst einmal bis Mittwoch/Donnerstag zurück.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Marco2k3 (19. November 2006)

So erstmal Willkommen Zurück bevor ich euch mal wieder mit Fragen Bombadier 

Ich habe mich jetzt für das Cube LTD Comp 2006er entschieden.
Gibts bei H&S Discount (oderso) für 699

Nur die Frage : 
Es gibt nurnoch die Rahmengröße 20" und ich bin 176 glaubt ihr das Passt ?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## BlackTrek (19. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Nur die Frage :
> Es gibt nurnoch die Rahmengröße 20" und ich bin 176 glaubt ihr das Passt ?


Für die richtige Rahmengrösse gibt´s Tabellen oder Faustformeln. Findest Du bestimmt auch rasch mit Google o.ä.
20" ist für Dich wahrscheinlich viel zu gross. Ich bin 174 und fahr 18". 2" sind etwa 5cm, das ist schon ein ziemlich grosser Unterschied.

Beim MTB ist es aber auch immer etwas Geschmackssache, Tourer fahren eher grössere Rahmen, Leute die gerne im kniffligeren Gelände unterwegs sind eher kleinere. 

Auch wenn´s ein gutes Angebot ist, würde ich auf keinen Fall Kompromisse bei der Rahmenhöhe eingehen!!! Eine schlechte Gabel kann man austauschen, den Rahmen nicht so einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco2k3 (19. November 2006)

Ich will halt Touren und die 5cm machen den Brei auch nicht Fett ... Ausserdem bin ich erst 15 da wachs ich LOCKER noch ... vondaher würd es eigendlich passen 

Danke für die Infos !


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. November 2006)

Mir hat es heute auch gefallen, denn der Regen hat die üblichen Menschenmassen am Mainradweg ferngehalten. 

Außerdem guter Klamottentest mit angenehmer Unterhaltung.

Besonderer Dank an den Frank der die Tour angeboten hat  

Ich hoffe das unter der Woche das Wetter was zulässt da ich das komplette 
nächste WE nicht da bin 

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. November 2006)

@[email protected]
die Location ist gefunden!

Die Feier ist am 16.12.2006 ab 19Uhr30 beim 

*"Zum Denkmal da Amleto"
Ludwigstrasse 113
63456 Hanau Steinheim*

Gruß Rocky


----------



## lessiw33 (20. November 2006)

Hallo Marco,

von Zyankali zu Arsen nach Cube... Weißt du wirklich, was Du willst? Ein Radkauf ist mit Sicherheit nicht einfach und will wohlüberlegt sein, zumal Dein Budget begrenzt ist. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass es nicht alleine das Rad ist, was Du kaufst. Eine Radhose, Schuhe, Trikot, Jacke, Helm und Handschuhe wirst Du auch brauchen. Da kommt schnell was zusammen, das man am Anfang häufig vergisst...  Bei Aldi gibt es manchmal durchaus brauchbare Klamotten, die für den Anfang ggf. reichen. Google gibt hier immer wieder mal Info´s, wenn es was im Angebot gibt (wie bspw. die Brille mit den Wechselgläsern letzte Woche).
20" halte ich für viele zu groß, da muß ich den Vorrednern/Vorrednerinnen recht geben. Du kaufst Dir auch keine Inliner 2 Nummern zu groß mit der Begründung, da wachse ich noch rein. Bis die passen, hast Du nämlich längst den Spass daran verloren, weil sie im Moment zu groß sind. Genauso ist es mit dem Rad. Du weißt ja im Moment auch noch nicht, ob es Dir das Radfahren überhaupt Spass macht. 
Du schreibst auch, dass du schwer bist. Wahrscheinlich willst Du das Radfahren zur Gewichtsreduktion machen, was ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann 
Der angesprochene Mainradweg, den Google beschrieben hat, ist ein super "Revier" dafür!

Ich kann Dir nur eines vorschlagen: Fahre zu den örtlichen Händlern, auch wenn es zeitintensiv ist und du bereits Hummeln im Hintern hast. Überstürzte Einkäufe sind hier völlig fehl am Platz und können dir den Einstieg kräftig vermiesen. Frage nach Auslaufmodellen oder nach gebrauchten Rädern. Ein Fully muß es zu Anfang wirklich nicht sein. In Seligenstadt hat der Radsport Stein (Babenhäuser Strasse ? neben der AOK) seinen Laden aufgegeben, da ist jetzt ein neuer Laden drin, die auch Cube haben. Da würde ich mal probesitzen bzw. probefahren. Der Zweirad Stenger (www.zweirad-stenger.de) hat einiges an gebrauchten Rädern da. Wenn das gar nicht hinhauen sollte bzw. Du keinen Spass hast, dann kann man ggf. sogar über eine Rückgabe sprechen. Wie es beim Bike-Max in Mainaschaff aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Meine Erfahrung dort waren bisher (was Beratung betrifft) eigentlich mangelhaft. Aber ohne Probefahrt würde ich nie mehr ein Rad kaufen. Da fällt mir ein, in Darmstadt gibt es einen Laden (www.sporthorizont.de), da kannst du auch mal schauen. Da habe ich mein Rennrad gekauft und die haben auch preisgünstige MTB´s mit guter Ausstattung.

Viel Spass und Grüße
Christof
Ich selbst bin leider vom Radfahren etwas abgekommen, da ich die letzten Monate kaum genügend Zeit hatte. Die freie Zeit nutze ich dann eher zum Laufen, wenn ich nicht gerade mal krank bin... 
Von der Truppe hier im Forum kenne ich nur ein paar, aber die sind alle schwer in Ordnung  und du kannst immer nach Rat fragen.


----------



## Staanemer (20. November 2006)

Moin, 

na da hst sich ja mein Vorschlag beim "Schwarzem Willi" zu feiern erledigt.

@Marco, ich sehe das etwas anders als die anderen:
Genau die 5 cm sind wichtig, da sich nicht nur die Rahmenhöhe, sondern auch alle anderen Rohrlängen ändern. Ich tendiere eher zu kleinen Rahmen (44 und 48 cm bei 176).
Und vergiss nicht, dass Radfahren muss *Dir *Spass machen und Du musst Deine Erfahrungen selbst sammeln.
Wenn Du jetzt mit dem MTB anfängst, weiss man ja nicht, ob Du auch weitermachst. So ist ein Enstieg in einer geringen Preisklasse sehr sinnvoll.
Hierbei muss Dir das Rad gefallen, damit es Dich zum Fahren motiviert.
In dieser Preisklasse wirst Du die Komponenten sowieso früher oder später wechseln müssen, je nachdem wieviel oder wo / wie Du fährst.
Du musst einzig und allein aufpassen, dass man Dir nicht völligen Schrott andreht.

Also, zerbrech Dir nicht den Kopf, fang einfach mal irgendwo an.

Vielleicht nimmt Dich ja mal jemand mit und berät Dich im Laden, was bei einem guten Laden eigentlich Aufgabe des Verkäufers ist.

Thomas


----------



## Marco2k3 (20. November 2006)

Also,
Ich benutz das Rad ja meistens zum indie Schule Fahrn. Deswegen mit 20" ich werds aufjedenfall 1-2Jahre fahrn und ich glaube ich werds mir in 20" bestellen.
ist das wirklich so ein großer Unterschied ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (20. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> ist das wirklich so ein großer Unterschied ?


Ja, das ist ein Riesen-Unterschied.


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. November 2006)

@marco2k3

ich bin zwar fachlich nicht so versiert wie die anderen, aber meiner meinung nach ist rahmenhöhe nicht der passende bergriff sondern eher rahmengröße.
 von 16" auf 18" bzw. 20" ändert sich ja nicht nur die rahmenhöhe sondern die gesamt geometrie. und jeder mensch ist verschieden. es ist ja nicht nur die körpergröße entscheidend. es gibt gleichgroße menschen mit unterschiedlichen arm und beinlängen. was nutzt also übertrieben gesprochen ein 20" rahmen, wenn du zwar mit den füßen auf den boden aber nicht mit den händen an den lenker kommst.

geh doch einfach mal zum bikemax nach mainaschaff (ich denke dort gibt es die meißte auswahl an unterschiedlichen rahmengrößen) und setz dich einfach mal auf ein mtb mit 18", 19" und 20" nur damit du überhaupt mal ein gefühl bekommst wie der unterschied ist. wenn du dann mit nem 20" gut zurecht kommst, kannste denke ich auch irgendeins im internet bestellen (ich denke zwischen 20" cube und 20" xy ist dann kein rießiger unterschied).

es wäre denke sehr ärgerlich sich einfach ins blaue ein 20" rad zu bestellen egal wie teuer und danach zu merken es ist noch dich das non+ultra.

ich selbst bin 1.83m und fahre ein 19" rahmen. ich finde es ist für mich persönlich ok, aber größer würde ich selbst nicht fahren wollen.


viele grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Marco2k3 (20. November 2006)

Meine SORGEN HABEN SICH ERLEDIGT 
Ich bekomm ein Rad.. ich bezahl ein Teil und meine Mutter bezahlt den Rest. Aber halt nich SUPER übertriegen : Cube XMS denk ich so ca. 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## fohns (20. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> die Location ist gefunden!
> Gruß Rocky



jep! sehr gut und dank für orga.
google, denk bitte an die absage. Dir vielen dank für die cds.

alle: Google hat mir die bike-DVD übergeben, die Bruder_Jörn organisiert hat. ich geb sie an Kulmi weiter.

@Marko und die diskussion herum:
dann hat es sich ja erledigt.
mein cube ams hat aber leider ein wenig mehr als 600 euro gekostet   

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Marco2k3 (20. November 2006)

Jo ich bezahl 600 aus eigener Tasche und den Rest meine Eltern 

Was wird aus heute hast heute Zeit für Karstadt ?
Rest per PN

gruß
Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> @Marko und die diskussion herum:
> dann hat es sich ja erledigt.
> mein cube ams hat aber leider ein wenig mehr als 600 euro gekostet
> 
> ...



Aber dafür quietscht es sehr schön!


----------



## Staanemer (20. November 2006)

Äh, sorry ma, aber mit dem Cube in die Schule kannste völlig knicken.
Das ist schneller weg, als die erste Stunde geklingelt hat.

Das ist ein Sportgerät und hat in der Schule nichts verlohren.

Und falls Du jetzt glaubst, dass Du ja auch ein SUPER Schloss kriegst, dann vergiss es.
Das hab ich damals auch geglaubt.

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein Riesen-Unterschied.



Hmmm.... Frauen kennen eben den Unterschied...


----------



## fohns (20. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber dafür quietscht es sehr schön!



Du sagst es.
alles im leben hat seinen preis.


----------



## puls190 (20. November 2006)

Ich habe morgen ab 11uhr vor eine Runde MTB zu fahren.

Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust wär doch mal was.

Bin für alles offen,  

evtl.MTB Strecke in Sulzbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Bin für alles offen,


 *DU LUDER !!! *  Spässle, Spässle, Späääässle....

Eigentlich wollt ich ja nur posten wann ich wieder bike   

*Hahnenkammtour am Mittwoch*

Der Mitwoch scheint derzeit der einzige stabile Tag zu sein  Die Tourenbeschreibung muß diesmal net ganz stimmen. Wenn Patrick oder Thomas, ich meine g-wa mitfahren, werden wir mal einen anderen Weg zum Hahnenkamm nehmen. Und nächste Woche könnt man mal wieder im Barbarossa/Buchberg Terrain bleiben oder vielleicht den Fernblick fahren wenns zeitlich hinkommt. Muß ja nett immer  das Gleiche sein.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Marco2k3 (20. November 2006)

So nur zu Info :

GHOST ASX 5100 bestellt 


Leute ab Weihnachten fahr ich mit 

@Google wieviel km ist denn die Aktuelle TOur ?


----------



## JSchmitt (20. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Also,
> Ich benutz das Rad ja meistens zum indie Schule Fahrn. Deswegen mit 20" ich werds aufjedenfall 1-2Jahre fahrn und ich glaube ich werds mir in 20" bestellen.
> ist das wirklich so ein großer Unterschied ?



Hallo Marco,

ich habe mir vor ca. einem Jahr auch die Frage bzgl. der optimalen Rahmengröße für ein CUBE AMS PRO gestellt. Da ich den meisten anderen nur zustimmen kann solltest Du Dich für ein 18" CUBE entscheiden (falls es bei CUBE bleibt). Baue Dir leiber einen längeren Vorbau dran (habe ich auch gemacht - jetzt 120mm) und Du hast mehr Spaß damit . Ich hatte zum einen in der Vergangenheit auch ein zu großes Rad - damit verliert man absolut den Spaß weil Du Dir vorkommst wie auf einer Streckbank mit der Du wendig sein mußt! Das CUBE mit Vorbau 100mm war mir (175cm) etwa zu klein und passt nun (mit längerem Vorbau) Super. Das kann man die kommenden Jahre auch noch mittels Sitzverstellung und Vorbau anpassen ... bis es dann vielleicht wirklich mal zu klein ist. Hast Du Dich endgültig für ein Fully entschieden? Das mit dem Bike in die Schule würde ich auch sein lassen ... allerhöchstens Du willst es wirklich güntig los werden  !

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## JSchmitt (20. November 2006)

Zu Spät ...


----------



## g-wa (20. November 2006)

Servus Frank,

bei der Fernblick-Tour nächste Woche bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Diesen Mittwoch sieht es eher schlecht bei mir aus.
Falls es dennoch klappen sollte, erfolgt die Anmeldung kurzfristig.

Bis denne
Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. November 2006)

Unter der Woche wird das bei mir wohl nichts. Es sei denn, der Start wäre erst gegen 19.00 Uhr ab B8 Parkplatz.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hmmm.... Frauen kennen eben den Unterschied...



16 cm können manchmal ganz schön hart werden.


----------



## Kulminator (21. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 16 cm können manchmal ganz schön hart werden.



hmmmm... bevorzugt bei Italienern


----------



## Google (21. November 2006)

Moin Ihr Riders  


Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Leute ab Weihnachten fahr ich mit
> 
> @Google wieviel km ist denn die Aktuelle TOur ?


 Gemach, gemach  Mach Du erst mal Deine Hausaufgaben: Schön regelmäßig fahren und wenn Du die Rückersbacher ohne Pause hochkommst, dann nehme ich Dich ERST EINMAL mit  Von meiner Tür aus hat die morgige Tour genau 60 Km.





g-wa schrieb:


> bei der Fernblick-Tour nächste Woche bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


Aaahh...da möchte jemand Fernblick fahren  Ok. kein Problem  Dann halten wir das für nächste Woche mal fest. Ein paar Passagen dürften allerdings schlammig sein, Wintererfahrung hab ich da noch keine. Wir fahren es einfach  

@BruderBjö[email protected] 19:00 Uhr wird mir einfach zu spät  Sorry. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand. Jazzman kann doch auch nicht so früh los  Schade das es bei Dir an den Wochenenden häufig auch nicht klappt.

Bis bald im Wald

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> *
> Hahnenkammtour am Mittwoch
> *


*

Sowas Blödes - jetzt ist mir ein Termin geplatzt und ich hab in der Folge Mittwoch abends Zeit....  
Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält, bin ich dabei.... 
Gruß Kulmi*


----------



## Kulminator (21. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> So nur zu Info :
> 
> GHOST ASX 5100 bestellt



Noch ein Post von mir: Marco, hab mir das Ghost mal im Internet angesehen. Hat in den Tests relativ gut abgeschnitten - für ein Einsteigsbike ist die Ausstattung durchaus akzeptabel. Unser bike69 fährt auch ein Ghost (mit Scandiumrahmen) und ist - soweit ich weiss - sehr zufrieden. Ich denke, da haste eine gute Entscheidung getroffen. Aber in die Schule würde ich guten Gewissens nicht fahren (siehe den weisen Rat vom Staanemer). 
Wenn du gleich nach Weihnachten bei uns mal mitfahren willst, dann lass dir von Oma, Opa, Onkle, Tanten usw... winterwarme Kleidung schenken. Hose und Jacke mit Windstopper sind Minimalanforderung. Überschuhe und warme Handschuhe auch. Und denke an den Helm, wenn du bei uns mitwillst. Und du brauchst Beleuchtung, weil es ja schon sehr früh dunkel wird.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sowas Blödes - jetzt ist mir ein Termin geplatzt und ich hab in der Folge Mittwoch abends Zeit....
> Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält, bin ich dabei....
> Gruß Kulmi


Hi Kulmi,

was macht denn deine Shimano 3Gang Kettenschaltung? 
Nicht das du Probleme beim Bergauffahren bekommst! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Marco2k3 (21. November 2006)

Handschuhe werden auf jeden gekauft und Hose ?
Das seh ich dann aus wie ne Presswurst 

Naja egal Trikot : Presswurst 


Gruß Marco

PS: Ich fahr erstmal en bissi so  Danach kann ich mir ja das ganze Zeugs kaufen


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Jazzman kann doch auch nicht so früh los  Schade das es bei Dir an den Wochenenden häufig auch nicht klappt.




@Google  Hallo, wie schon gesagt, mittwochs hab ich BigBand Probe, daher kann ich an diesem Tag leider nie...    

Ansonsten ist es bei mir unter der Woche lieber nachmittags als spät abends...

Ich werde auf jeden Fall eure LMB Einträge weiterhin aufmerksam verfolgen und sobald sich die Gelegenheit ergibt, mal ein Stück mit euch mitradeln...   


Viel Spaß morgen Abend am Hahnenkamm...

_jazzman_


----------



## fohns (21. November 2006)

Schöne fahrt, leute, grüßt mir den kamm!
werde in hämburch an Euch denken und nen schoppen auf Euch nehmen. 

mal im vorab: 
nachdem ich am freitag nun doch etwas mehr zeit habe, würde ich gerne ne kleine runde drehen (max 4 stunden):
abfahrt schon früh, halt was für frühaufsteher und frühschichtler:
ab gehz um 15.30 uhr am ex-shooters, gerne 20 minuten später an der B8.
strecke verhandelbar, je nach matschfaktor im wald. anfahrtszeit leider nicht nach hinten verschiebbar.
wer fährt mit?

greez vom 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. November 2006)

Warum müsst ihr denn immer schon los wenn ich noch im Büro sitze?

Und warum habe ich nicht auf meinen Vater gehört und einen vernünftigen Beruf mit vernünftigen Arbeitszeiten gelernt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Handschuhe werden auf jeden gekauft und Hose ?
> Das seh ich dann aus wie ne Presswurst
> 
> Naja egal Trikot : Presswurst
> ...



Junge, die Sachen haben so wie sie geschneidert werden durchaus einen Sinn. Du kommst schon noch dahinter. So 'ne Flatterhose in der Kette kommt auf dem Trail nicht wirklich gut und die öligen Kettenabdrücke können einem beim Chillen schon auf den Geist gehen [wenn man sie ständig vor Augen hat). Das gibt massiv Punktabzug in der B-Note.

Einstweilen kannst du dich mal bei den Freerideklamotten umsehen. Die sollten deinem Style entgegenkommen und die Funktion bleibt gewahrt.

Sieh mal unter www.foxracing.com oder http://www.pirate.biz/catalog/index.php?language=de nach.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. November 2006)

@ Team Spessartwölfe 2

Männers, schon gesehen: unser Team ist jetzt auf Rang 90, Tendenz steigend!  

Habe mir vorgenommen, diese Woche Punkte zu machen.

Mal sehen was morgen von mir übrig ist, vielleicht schieb ich ja mit auf den Hahnenkamm  

Grusz, der Kombinatschef


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. November 2006)

Stimmt, wir stehen kurz vor der Übernahme der Weltherrschaft.


----------



## Marco2k3 (21. November 2006)

@Jörn

Yo Thx. für den Link gefällt mir echt gut !
Ich werd mich mal umsehn das ich ein paar Freerideklamotten irgendwoher bekomm. Die Sachen sind alle ziemlich geil !  


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (21. November 2006)

@Rocky: das 3-Gang Prinzip konnte sich auch in der XT Gruppe bei Shimano nicht durchsetzen. Bin wieder auf 27 Gänge umgestiegen 

@fohns: ich fühle mich ja fast wie Bruder Jörn. Warum schaffe ich es einfach nicht, Freitag nachmittags nichts mehr zu schaffen? Wäre gerne dabei - müsstest dann aber 2 Stunden später starten  

@Marco: besorg dir ja nicht zuuuu geile Klamotten - sonst stiehlst du uns noch die Show....  

@Kombinatschef: das lobe ich mir: endlich mal ein Spessart Wolf, der den Winterpokal auch ernst nimmt  

@the Rest: ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf eine schöne ausgedehnte BaBu Sonntagsnachmittagstour bei Sonnenschein und 25 Grad....  

Schöne Woche noch miteinander
Kulmi


----------



## Staanemer (21. November 2006)

@den Bruder: 19:00 Uhr wäre ja eigentlich genau meine Zeit, wenn ich nicht diese Mittwoch und Donnerstag in Mainz arbeiten würde. Die Dietzenbacher Donnerstagsrunde ist aber sehr zu empfehlen, könnte ich auch packen.

@Marco: Vorsicht! Im Winter mit Trainieren anfangen ist ne gaaaaaaaaaanz harte Nuss. Normalerweise ist die Lunge auf kalte Luft gar nicht gut zu sprechen. Richtig wäre es, in die Kälte hineinzufahren, also zB bei 10 Grad anfangen und den Temparaturrückgang mitzumachen um den Körper langsam dran zu gewöhnen.
Ich empfehle Dir dringenst *jetzt *mit Sport anzufangen, bevor es noch kälter wird. Fahre mit dem alten Rad, oder besser gehe Laufen!!!
Tja und Klamotten ist eine Welt für sich. Tipps findest hier im Forum, darfst aber nicht alles glauben, was Du liest. Die Klamotten zum Laufen sind wesentlich billiger, taugen aber selten bis gar nicht zu fahren.

*Und nochmal eindringlich: Cube+Schule=laufen !!!*

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. November 2006)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Team Spessartwölfe 2
> 
> Männers, schon gesehen: unser Team ist jetzt auf Rang 90, Tendenz steigend!
> 
> ...



Bedauerlicherweise sind die Spessartwölfe Team 1 zurzeit leider nicht komplett! 
Wir habe einen verletzten Wolf an Bord, hier mal gute Besserung an unseren hinkenden Wolf 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (22. November 2006)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Team Spessartwölfe 2
> 
> Männers, schon gesehen: unser Team ist jetzt auf Rang 90, Tendenz steigend!


Männers schon gesehen ? Das derzeitige interne Teamranking der Wölfe  

1. Torpedo 127
2. Google 86
3. Rocky 78
4. fohns 69
5. Kombischeff 50
6. Ede 46
7. Kulmi 37
8. Bruder 28
9. bike 17

 

Wären die ersten 5 Wölfe in einem Team, wären wir immerhin auf Platz 34  

Bis bald im Wald 

Frank


----------



## Google (22. November 2006)

*Grüße an alle alten und evtl. neuen Mitleser- und Fahrer  

Damit jeder Neuling auch weiß um was es hier geht, mal wieder der Eingangspost des Threads.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Mitstreiter  Einfach posten und mal mitkommen  

99 % der jetzigen Threadteilnehmer haben hier auch mal so angefangen. 

Geht einfach mal auf die ersten Seiten unseres Threads und scrollt nach den reichlich gemachten Bilder unserer Touren oder schaut in mein Fotoalbum. Dann wisst Ihr in etwa was wir im Wald so treiben  Hier nun der Eingangspost: *

_Hallo

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart. 

Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden  Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking macht. 

Der Treffpunkt, Starttage- und Zeit müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein, Hauptsache es tut sich hier was. Denkbar ist es, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt, daß man sich auf halber Strecke trifft und dann was gemeinsames fährt. Es können sich alle, die in einem Umkreis von circa 45 Radminuten +/- 15 wohnen angesprochen fühlen. Natürlich auch jene die längere Zeiten in Kauf nehmen  oder gar das Auto zum Treffpunkt bewegen wollen. Ich denke da ist  einiges an Touren möglich  

So, da bin ich mal gespannt  wie viele vom Forum aus der Hanauer Umgegend hier rumfleuchen. Ich werde wohl einen langen Atem haben müssen   


Grüße Google _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Männers schon gesehen ? Das derzeitige interne Teamranking der Wölfe
> 
> 1. Torpedo 127
> 2. Google 86
> ...



Ja ja, verschiesst nur euer Pulver, powert euch leer... Teamranking 6-10 wird euch einen heissen Winter bescheren. Also seht euch vor...

@der-silberfisch: wir brauchen dich! Berichte doch mal über deinen Gesundheitszustand und gib mal Bescheid, wann du wieder fit bist....


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Männers schon gesehen ? Das derzeitige interne Teamranking der Wölfe
> 
> 1. Torpedo 127
> 2. Google 86
> ...


 
@Google: Wie kommst du auf Platz 34? Ich komme auf Platz 35


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. November 2006)

Ich zähle ab sofort die samstäglichen 90 Minuten bei der Eintracht und die 2 1/2 Stunden pro Woche bei den Lions dazu. Bei den Eurosport- und NASN-Minuten runde ich großzügig ab.

Dazu dann noch den täglichen Fußmarsch zur Bahn und den Weg vom Bahnhof zum Büro.

Wenn das keine sportliche Bestätigung ist, dann weiss ich es auch nicht.


----------



## bike69 (22. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @the Rest: ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf eine schöne ausgedehnte BaBu Sonntagsnachmittagstour bei Sonnenschein und 25 Grad....



Hallo Kulmi,

wenn mal das keinen weisen Worte sind    Vermisse den Sommer und die 26 Grad    Aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt.


----------



## bike69 (22. November 2006)

@[email protected] finde es schon toll, dass alle ein paar Punkte haben  

Wenn ich unsere Nummer 1 sehen, respekt   Wenn ich mal gross bin, hätte ich auch gerne die Zeit.    



Google schrieb:


> Männers schon gesehen ? Das derzeitige interne Teamranking der Wölfe
> 
> 1. Torpedo 127
> 2. Google 86
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> wenn mal das keinen weisen Worte sind    Vermisse den Sommer und die 26 Grad    Aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt.



Hey mein Bester, mach schon mal dein Ghost bereit - am Sonntag geht es höchstwahrscheinlich nach Lohr! Ich muss die Details noch zusammentragen und wollte morgen den LMB Eintrag reinsetzen.


----------



## bike69 (22. November 2006)

Wenn das mal keine Ansage ist! Bin dabei   Melde mich hiermit zurück, der Rest erfolgt unter vier Augen  



Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey mein Bester, mach schon mal dein Ghost bereit - am Sonntag geht es höchstwahrscheinlich nach Lohr! Ich muss die Details noch zusammentragen und wollte morgen den LMB Eintrag reinsetzen.


----------



## Google (22. November 2006)

Guten Abend

Patrick danke für die Führung zum Hahnenkamm. Wir haben dadurch eine völlig neue und interessante Strecke erfahren, die wir schon bald wiederholen sollten  Die Strecke muß ich mir unbedingt merken  Ich fands für mich heute teilweise hart. Liegt wohl daran das Ihr hart geworden seid  

@[email protected] KLASSE IDEE  Ich bin dabei


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2006)

Männers, das issn Wort: Sonntag steigt die SpessartLateIndianSummerTour von Lohr durch den herbstlichen Spessart zurück nach Hanau. LMB folgt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

war doch mal wieder eine geile Tour gestern! 
Der Weg zum Hahnenkamm von dieser Seite ist auch nicht schlecht.
Nur der Pannen Ralph hat mal wieder doppelt zugeschlagen.
1. Gripverlust  
2. Luftverlust  
Ich glaube ich werde mich von ihm trennen. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2006)

[email protected] : hier ist der LMB zur  SpessartLateIndianSummerTour   am Sonntag.


----------



## BlackTrek (23. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nur der Pannen Ralph hat mal wieder doppelt zugeschlagen.



Also ich fahr meine jetzt 2,5 Jahre und kann die Pannenanfälligkeit nicht bestätigen. Ich fahr aber auch Latex-Schläuche, was da sehr hilft. Allerdings hat der Hinterreifen vor 3 Wochen merkwürdige Beulen bekommen, die offensichtlich von Rissen in der Karkasse rührten. Aber das Profil war eh schon fast runter...  

Wie alt sind Deine denn?


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also ich fahr meine jetzt 2,5 Jahre und kann die Pannenanfälligkeit nicht bestätigen. Ich fahr aber auch Latex-Schläuche, was da sehr hilft. Allerdings hat der Hinterreifen vor 3 Wochen merkwürdige Beulen bekommen, die offensichtlich von Rissen in der Karkasse rührten. Aber das Profil war eh schon fast runter...
> 
> Wie alt sind Deine denn?



Hi,
die sind noch nicht so alt, ca 1Jahr.
Vielleicht bin ich zu schwer? 
Ich werde mir mal was neues zulegen, ich probiere mal den Noby Nic.
Bringt das was mit den Latex Schläuchen? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## BlackTrek (23. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bringt das was mit den Latex Schläuchen?



Latex ist viiiel geschmeidiger und dehnbarer als Butyl.

Das bringt gleich zwei Vorteile:
1. Merklich geringerer Rollwiderstand
2. Resistenz gegen Beschädigung, weil sich das Latex eher um Sachen herumlegt, als sich durchstechen zu lassen.

Ich hatte mal einen 3cm langen Nagel halb hochkant im Hinterrad stecken, ohne dass er den Schlauch durchstossen hätte. Ich hab das nur gemerkt, weil der immer wieder umklappende Nagel beim Fahren ein merkwürdiges Geräusch gemacht hat! Soviel zur Dehnfähigkeit von Latex.

Nachteil: relativ Teuer; man muss alle paar Tage mal nachpumpen (wie auch häufig bei UST).


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Latex ist viiiel geschmeidiger und dehnbarer als Butyl.
> 
> Das bringt gleich zwei Vorteile:
> 1. Merklich geringerer Rollwiderstand
> ...



Da kann ich nur sagen:

Latex = sicher ist sicher!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Latex = sicher ist sicher!!


 Und nachpumpen muss ich auch nicht....  

*Beeinflussmodusan*

*Hey Jungs ! Bei dem vorausgesagten Wochenendwetter ist die Teilnahme an der Sonntagstour ein MUSS !!*​
*Beinflussmodusaus*

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Und nachpumpen muss ich auch nicht....
> 
> *Beeinflussmodusan*
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die Tour eine Stunde früher beginnen würde und wir spätestens 16:30 Uhr wieder zurück wären, wäre ich auch dabei. 'Leider' habe ich abends noch einen Termin...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2006)

Männers,

Lohr, klingt irgendwie nach Irrenhaus...

Muss das erst mal klaeren mit der Family. Hab schon den Braten fürs Sonntagsmal eingekauft. Und ich sach euch, ich bin einer der 5 besten Sauerbratenmacher von Ost-WestSibirien.

Da ich mich bis jetzt jeden Tag der Woche ertüchtigt habe, kann ich mir die Leistungsfähigkeit meiner Sauerkrautstamper für Sonntag noch nicht so richtig ausmalen.

Keep you posted
der Kombinatschef


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. November 2006)

Mir geht's wie Torpedo, ich hab' abends noch was vor und müsste auch gegen 16.30 wieder in heimischen Gefilden sein.

@Torpedo - wir könnten aber auch mitfahren, verkürzen die Pause deutlich und rollen ab GN locker den Radweg entlang. Dann sollten wir unsere Termine einhalten können. Oder wir nehmen ab GN den Zug zurück. ???

@Kulmi - lässt sich da zeitlich etwas einsparen?


----------



## Staanemer (23. November 2006)

Oh man, das wird hart. Am Samstag Party und am Sonntag 90 km. Ich versuchs trotzdem.

Nachdem sogar Yoga im WP als Sportart gewertet wird, insbesondere auch Power-Yoga, werde ich am Samstag folgende untenstehende Kurse anbieten.
Nach erfolgreicher Teilnahme dürfen diese Sportarten dann zu als Einheiten eingetragen werden:

Power-Minigolf-Winter-Extrem-Edition Kurs
Power-Schach Kurs
Power-Taschenbilliard


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mir geht's wie Torpedo, ich hab' abends noch was vor und müsste auch gegen 16.30 wieder in heimischen Gefilden sein.
> 
> @Torpedo - wir könnten aber auch mitfahren, verkürzen die Pause deutlich und rollen ab GN locker den Radweg entlang. Dann sollten wir unsere Termine einhalten können. Oder wir nehmen ab GN den Zug zurück. ???
> 
> @Kulmi - lässt sich da zeitlich etwas einsparen?



Ohne längere Pause lässt sich das schon bis 16.30 Uhr machen - eigentlich kein Problem. Wir müssten dann halt unsere planmäßige große Pause erst in GN machen und nicht schon am Wiesbüttsee - aber das geht i.O.  
Eine Stunde früher loszufahren, wäre grundsätzlich schon eine Möglichkeit - nur ist mir das Sonntags auch etwas zu früh. Also verzichtet auf das Hammi mit der Gruppe und meldet euch an....     
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. November 2006)

So....nun bin ich auch dabei  
Bruder Jörn und ich müssen dann eben aufs Hammi verzichten, was wir hoffentlich überleben werden  (oder wir fahren etwas schneller zurück - die Bahn von Glnhsn nach HU brauchen wir als Radprofis nicht, oder?)
Jetzt muss ich nur noch genau wissen, woher ich die Fahrkarte am Sonntag bekomme, wo der genau Treffpunkt ist, und natürlich wo ich am besten mit meinem Auto beim Bahnhof parke, weil mir die Anfahrt mit dem Bike dorthin zu lange ist.
All das sollte ja kein Problem sein und irgendjemand wird mich bestimmt aufklären...


----------



## Google (24. November 2006)

Also ich werde sicherlich nicht auf das  "Hammi Hammi"  verzichten.  Hey, schon 6 Wölfe  

@[email protected] Steht doch alles recht genau im LMB   Ich werd mal lieber spätestens 20 vor 10 im Bahnhof sein.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## bike69 (24. November 2006)

Hallo Torpedo,

ich werde auch mit dem Auto fahren. Also wenn Du magst, könntest Du bei mir mitfahren ? Ab Issgem.... Bei Interesse PN.




Torpedo64 schrieb:


> So....nun bin ich auch dabei
> Bruder Jörn und ich müssen dann eben aufs Hammi verzichten, was wir hoffentlich überleben werden  (oder wir fahren etwas schneller zurück - die Bahn von Glnhsn nach HU brauchen wir als Radprofis nicht, oder?)
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch genau wissen, woher ich die Fahrkarte am Sonntag bekomme, wo der genau Treffpunkt ist, und natürlich wo ich am besten mit meinem Auto beim Bahnhof parke, weil mir die Anfahrt mit dem Bike dorthin zu lange ist.
> All das sollte ja kein Problem sein und irgendjemand wird mich bestimmt aufklären...


----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> So....nun bin ich auch dabei
> Bruder Jörn und ich müssen dann eben aufs Hammi verzichten, was wir hoffentlich überleben werden  (oder wir fahren etwas schneller zurück - die Bahn von Glnhsn nach HU brauchen wir als Radprofis nicht, oder?)
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch genau wissen, woher ich die Fahrkarte am Sonntag bekomme, wo der genau Treffpunkt ist, und natürlich wo ich am besten mit meinem Auto beim Bahnhof parke, weil mir die Anfahrt mit dem Bike dorthin zu lange ist.
> All das sollte ja kein Problem sein und irgendjemand wird mich bestimmt aufklären...



Moin Miteinander,
schön, daß wir offenbar alle zueinanderfinden.  
Wir treffen uns spätestens um 9:50 Uhr in der Bahnhofshalle am Hanauer Hauptbahnhof. Sonntags dürfte das Parken überhaupt kein Problem sein. Es gibt dort verschiedene Parkplätze, wo man werktags für 1 EUR ganztägig parken kann. Vielleicht sind die am WE sogar kostenfrei?  
Der Zug fährt (hoffentlich pünktlich) um 10:01 Uhr ab. Je nachdem wieviele Teilnehmer sich eintragen, lösen wir Gruppen-oder Einzeltickets und teilen die Kosten untereinander zu gleichen Teilen. Wenn uns Zeit bleibt, lösen wir die Tickets im Reisezentrum im Bahnhof oder am Automaten oder im Zug (gegen geringen Zuschlag). Das ist also kein Problem. Ich kann alle Tickets besorgen, wenn ich ganz sicher weiss, wer rechtzeitig kommt und mitfährt. 

Habe mir übrigens nochmal Gedanken gemacht bezüglich der Strecke. Es gibt eine kleine Abkürzung auf unserer Route, so daß die Zeitgeplagten auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig bis 16:30 Uhr wieder zuhause sein können. Für alle anderen können wir ja bei Interesse und bei Bedarf ab Gelnhausen auf den Weg nach Hanau noch ein paar "Umwege" einbauen....  

Dann sehen wir uns in aller Frische Sonntags
Euer Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (24. November 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Torpedo,
> 
> ich werde auch mit dem Auto fahren. Also wenn Du magst, könntest Du bei mir mitfahren ? Ab Issgem.... Bei Interesse PN.


 
Hallo Bike69! Vielen Dank für das Angebot. Da ich ja früher zuhause sein muss, werde ich mit dem eigenen Auto zum Bahnhof fahren.


----------



## Staanemer (24. November 2006)

Servus, 

stellt sich die Frage nach Licht oder kein Licht:

Ende 16:30 Uhr = keine Licht
Ende 17:00 Uhr = Licht

Oder gleich ab Gelnhausen eine Nightride-Kombi und übern B-Weg heim, also auf jeden Fall Licht.

Ich würde nämlich gerne die Helmkamera und die Kamera mitnehmen, aber Kameras, Akkus, Kassetten, Licht, Klamotten, Camelbag, etc, wird mir auf Dauer etwas zu schwer.

Thomas


----------



## puls190 (24. November 2006)

SpessartLateIndianSummerTour 

steigt jemand in Dettingen dazu, und wann müsste ich dort sein um in den    Bikeexpress einzusteigen.

ich will mit, weiß aber nicht ob es klappt


----------



## Google (24. November 2006)

Brauch ich umbedingt auf meinen MP3 Player !! Das war noch Musik   

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NDc2MjB8NjQ=&tl=2&cat=0

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2006)

Damit wir am Sonntag während der Fahrt auch ein Thema haben über das wir ausführlich philosophieren können, Alps hat die 2007er Termine veröffentlicht.

http://www.go-alps.de/2005/transalp_aktiv/transalp_classic.html

Mögliche Starttermine wären der 14.07. oder 21.07.2007. Ein paar Bekannte aus dem Raum München wollen ebenfalls diese Tour fahren, somit wäre die gute Stimmung auf jeden Fall gesichert.

Zum Punkt selbst organisieren oder die bequeme Variante wählen gibt es berechtigt viele Meinungen.

Ich für meinen Teil betrachte es als Urlaub und stehe auch bei einem Freund für diese Tour im Wort, deswegen die Komfortvariante.

Wie schaut's aus, passt das in aller Urlaubsplanung?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> SpessartLateIndianSummerTour
> 
> steigt jemand in Dettingen dazu, und wann müsste ich dort sein um in den    Bikeexpress einzusteigen.
> 
> ich will mit, weiß aber nicht ob es klappt



I.d.R. ist der Viehtransporter der letzte Wagen am Zug.

Hanau Hbf  9:59  10:01     
Kahl(Main)  10:06  10:06     
Dettingen(Main)  10:10  10:10     
Kleinostheim  10:14  10:15     
Aschaffenburg Hbf  10:19  10:20     
Heigenbrücken  10:30  10:31     
Wiesthal  10:35  10:36     
Partenstein  10:41  10:42     
Lohr Bahnhof  10:47  10:47


----------



## fohns (24. November 2006)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hab schon den Braten fürs Sonntagsmal eingekauft. Und ich sach euch, ich bin einer der 5 besten Sauerbratenmacher von Ost-WestSibirien.



Schleck........ da läuft einem ja das wasser im munde zusammen, mein lieber kombinatswolf!!

und das wasser ausen schuhen. kagge wettervorhersage heute.





wehe, Kulmininchen, wenn das wetter am sonntag schlecht sein wird. dann beißt Dich ein U-100-wolf!

wo ich schon beim thema bin:
muss mal alle spessartwölfe hier heftigst loben, besonders die 2er  
torpedo liefert hier eine unglaubliche leistung ab.




muss ja auch mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2006)

Warte mal den Stand nach der Tour vom Sonntag ab.


----------



## Staanemer (24. November 2006)

Servus, 

ich bräuchte mal Hilfe:

Ich habe für Sonntag keine Sattel. Den neuen, den ich letzten Samstag probegefahren habe, habe ich heute zurückgegeben, da er knackt.
Den Sattel vom Fully habe ich gerade eben auch noch reklamiert, da eine Naht gerissen ist.
Den vom Rennrad vertrage ich nicht auf dem MTB.
Es wäre toll, wenn Ihr ein paar Händler wüstet, die eine gewisse Auswahl an Sätteln da haben, damit ich sie morgen mal anrufen kann.

Bevozugt einen Selle Italia SLR XP Trans Am. Zur Zeit am Lager bei www.hibike.de . Jedoch hält sich meine Motivation morgen nach Kronberg zu fahren in Grenzen. Oder will jemand mit?

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco2k3 (24. November 2006)

Probier mal den Neumann in Klein Auheim wenn nicht kommst bei mir vorbei ich leih dir einen Sogar mit SACKKerbe


----------



## Google (24. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Damit wir am Sonntag während der Fahrt auch ein Thema haben über das wir ausführlich philosophieren können, Alps hat die 2007er Termine veröffentlicht.
> 
> http://www.go-alps.de/2005/transalp_aktiv/transalp_classic.html
> 
> ...


Björn, Dir habe ich es ja schon gesagt und ich will jetzt nach meinen anfänglich geposteten Hochgefühlen nicht zur Verwunderung der Nichtwissenden beitragen wenn ich aufeinmal nix mehr dazu sage: Ich würde uneeendlich gerne mitfahren. Leider hatte ich schon vorher eine andere Planung für 2007 ins Auge gefasst, so dass es finanziell auch gar nicht mehr gehen würde    

Ich werde meine Planung wie gehabt beibehalten und 2008 dieses Event starten. Ich hoffe, dass noch ein paar von Euch ne Wiederholung brauchen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2006)

Jungs, ich freue mich über jeden der dabei ist. Ich weiss aber auch, wie schwer es ist, Wunsch und Wirklichkeit unter einen Hut zu bringen. Es müssen eben einige Sachen passend gemacht werden.

Ich habe in diesem Jahr eigentlich auch ganz andere Sachen vorgehabt. Dann reisst im Mai das Kreuzband und der Motorradurlaub ist ersatzlos gestrichen. Es kommt wie es kommt und wir machen das Beste draus.

Wenn es passt und es dir Recht ist, dann würde ich 2008 eben mit dir noch mal über diese komischen Berge radeln.

Oder wie es Reinhold Messner mal so treffend auf den Punkt brachte: "Warum gehen Sie auf die Berge?" "Weil sie da sind."


----------



## Google (24. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn es passt und es dir Recht ist, dann würde ich 2008 eben mit dir noch mal über diese komischen Berge radeln.


Ja, wäre mir natürlich sehr recht wenn Du Dich nochmal überwinden könntest in 2008 mit mir zu fahren  Und ich bin mir relativ sicher das wir bei der Neuauflage nicht alleine bleiben werden  

Patrick, wie kommts das Du am Sonntag dabei bist obwohl Du eigentlich gar nicht da sein dürftest


----------



## fohns (24. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber auch, wie schwer es ist, Wunsch und Wirklichkeit unter einen Hut zu bringen. Es müssen eben einige Sachen passend gemacht werden.
> (...)
> Oder wie es Reinhold Messner mal so treffend auf den Punkt brachte: "Warum gehen Sie auf die Berge?" "Weil sie da sind."



Hey, Bruder_Jörn philosophisch  

was ist denn der stand der dinge?
ist der katalog schon da??

ach klar google, wir fahren 2008 mit Dir


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2006)

Ja, der Katalog ist raus. Deswegen hatte ich doch den aktuellen Link eingefügt.
Oder du gehst auf die HP www.go-alps.de

Denk dran, wir fahren die "Classic" 

Wie sagt man so schön: "Der Dichter, der Dichter, der kriegt gleich auf die Lichter." [clown]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> ach klar google, wir fahren 2008 mit Dir


Ach, das tut sooo gut  

So jetzt guck ich mal in die "Roam" CD von unserem geistlichen Beistand und Philosoph... 

Und dann geht sie in den Umlauf


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2006)

Hab ich den Trailhunter Finale eigentlich schon in den "Umlauf" gegeben?


----------



## JSchmitt (24. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal Hilfe:
> 
> Ich habe für Sonntag keine Sattel.



Hallo Thomas,

da ich aus familiären und gesundheitlichen Gründen die Tage sowieso nicht zum Fahren komme, könnte ich Dir einen meiner Sättel für den Sonntag ausleihen, falls Du Dir mit dem Kauf noch etws Zeit lassen möchtest.

Ich schicke Dir eine PN mit meiner Mobilnummer.

Grüße
Jochen

P.S: Kannst Ihn direkt mit der Stütze nutzen ... sollten beide an Dein Votec passen ;-) Einmal Votec Original und einen Selle, jedoch nicht Dein Lieblingsstück.


----------



## Staanemer (24. November 2006)

Tausend Dank!

Ich melde mich. Krieg das schon hin, hätte halt gerne gleich den richtigen Sattel, den ich den behalten kann. Mein Arsch ist sehr wählerisch


----------



## Google (24. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hab ich den Trailhunter Finale eigentlich schon in den "Umlauf" gegeben?


Die "Trailhunter" hab ich an fohns weitergegeben, der sie weiter an Kulminator gegeben hat. Obs die  "Finale" war weiß ich net


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2006)

Nee nee. Es gibt einen TH Gardasee und einen Finale Ligure. Wer wird sich denn mit einem zufrieden geben???
Dann packe ich den Finale am Sonntag ein.  


Puuuh - ich komme mir schon vor wie ein Sherpa.


----------



## BlackTrek (24. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee nee. Es gibt einen TH Gardasee und einen Finale Ligure. Wer wird sich denn mit einem zufrieden geben???
> Dann packe ich den Finale am Sonntag ein.



BTW die Trailhunter DVDs sind AFAIK von Leuten gemacht, die auch hier im IBC posten. Die freuen sich bestimmt, wenn Euch die DVDs gefallen. Fairerweise sollte man die DVDs dann auch käuflich erwerben, wenn man sie mehr als einmal schauen will.

Und nein, ich kenn niemanden persönlich und hab auch sonst keine irgendwie gearteten Verbindungen zu Beteiligten.


----------



## g-wa (24. November 2006)

@Thomas: versuchs mal bei der "Bikeschmiede 262". Ist in Offenbach, also ein Katzensprung von Steinheim.


----------



## Staanemer (24. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> BTW die Trailhunter DVDs sind AFAIK von Leuten gemacht, die auch hier im IBC posten. Die freuen sich bestimmt, wenn Euch die DVDs gefallen. Fairerweise sollte man die DVDs dann auch käuflich erwerben, wenn man sie mehr als einmal schauen will.
> 
> Und nein, ich kenn niemanden persönlich und hab auch sonst keine irgendwie gearteten Verbindungen zu Beteiligten.



Muss ich zustimmen. Finde das echt unangebracht noch öffentlich darüber zu reden DVD oder was auch immer zu tauschen. Räder für 2000  fahren aber keine 10  für nen DVD übrig haben.

Etwas respekt bitte, den Leuten gegenüber, die sich die Mühe machen, sowas auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Staanemer (24. November 2006)

g-wa schrieb:


> @Thomas: versuchs mal bei der "Bikeschmiede 262". Ist in Offenbach, also ein Katzensprung von Steinheim.



Ich weiss, da fahr ich morgen mal hin.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. November 2006)

Man sollte nur mitreden, wenn man auch den Anfang der Geschichte kennt.


----------



## Torpedo64 (25. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Alps hat die 2007er Termine veröffentlicht.
> 
> Mögliche Starttermine wären der 14.07. oder 21.07.2007. Zum Punkt selbst organisieren oder die bequeme Variante wählen gibt es berechtigt viele Meinungen.
> 
> ...


 
Klar, bin bei der Komfort-Variante auch dabei


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> SpessartLateIndianSummerTour
> 
> steigt jemand in Dettingen dazu, und wann müsste ich dort sein um in den    Bikeexpress einzusteigen.
> 
> ich will mit, weiß aber nicht ob es klappt



Moin Moin, du wärst nicht der Einzige, der nicht in Hanau zusteigt. Der Mtb-Ede steigt in Kahl zu. So wie ich die LAge im Moment einschätze, werde ich wohl 2 Schönes-Wochenende Ticket besorgen - die sind für 10 Leute ausreichend (das entspricht den bisherigen Anmeldungen). Sollte vielleicht jemand kurzfristig absagen, könntest du auffüllen. Deshalb schlage ich vor, daß du ohne ein Ticket zu lösen zu uns stösst (Viehtransporter am Ende des Zuges). Wir lösen die fehlenden Tickets ggf nach. Der Transport der Räder kostet in Hessen 3,50 EUR. In Bayern ist er u.U. kostenfrei (hab mal sowas gehört!?). Die Räder würden wir also ohnehin im Zug nachlösen. 
Wäre aber schon schön, wenn du mir heute noch Bescheid geben könntest, ob du mitkommst oder nicht.

@[email protected]: das Wetter wird megageil!   Sonnenschein und 17 Grad!


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> stellt sich die Frage nach Licht oder kein Licht:
> 
> ...



Hierzu noch eine kleine Anmerkung: wir fahren auf jeden Fall so, wie im LMB beschrieben. Schließlich haben sich die Mitfahrer anhand der beschriebenen Route und des beschriebenen Schwierigkeitsgrades eingetragen. Wenn wir einstimmig unterwegs eine Routenänderung beschliessen, können wir auch gerne über die B-Strasse heimfahren (  ). Ansonsten hättest du nur die Möglichkeit, dich von der Gruppe trennen, um auf anderen leckeren Pfaden heimzufinden... 

Zum Thema Licht: wahrscheinlich sind wir rechtzeitig zurück. Falls aber unterwegs Pannen auftreten oder falls uns das gesellige Beisammensein bis in die Nachtstunden zusammenhält, hätten wir ohne Beleuchtung ein Problem. Ich nehm meine Sigma auf jeden Fall mit.... 

Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Google (25. November 2006)

Moin Kulmi

Du bist der Guide  

Und ich finds klasse wenn noch mehr guiden würden  Das machts abwechslungsreicher.

Mit den unvorhersehbaren Pannen hast Du uneingeschränkt Recht  Als Geniesser in allen Belangen die das Biken betreffen, dazu gehören vor allem die Pausen  Harr, harr..., möchte ich mir keinen Stress wegen der evtl. kommenden Dunkelheit machen.


----------



## Staanemer (25. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Habe mir übrigens nochmal Gedanken gemacht bezüglich der Strecke. Es gibt eine kleine Abkürzung auf unserer Route, so daß die Zeitgeplagten auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig bis 16:30 Uhr wieder zuhause sein können. Für alle anderen können wir ja bei Interesse und bei Bedarf ab Gelnhausen auf den Weg nach Hanau noch ein paar "Umwege" einbauen....
> 
> Dann sehen wir uns in aller Frische Sonntags
> Euer Kulmi



Das wäre eben der angesprochene "Umweg" geworden. Den wenn ich schon Licht mitschleppe, dann fahre ich auf jedenfall bis es Dunkel wird. Daher die Frage, nicht um als zweiter Guide aufzutreten.  

Wiedermal gute Stimmung hier.  

Sattel scheint gefunden. Alles weitere morgen.

Tschüss


----------



## g-wa (25. November 2006)

Hallo Kulminator,

habe mich für morgen ebenfalls eingetragen. Da es etwas kurzfristig bei mir war und ich die Tour vom Wetter abhängig mache, kann ich ja mein Ticket selbst ziehen. Somit werfe ich deine Planung nicht durcheinander.
Ich steige in HU ein.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## fohns (25. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hab mich gerade aus der sonntagstour von kulminator wieder abgemeldet und ein frustbier aufgemacht.
die hinterbremse meines rades ist nun völlig hinüber. hat sich schon bei der freitagstour durch den regen mit bike69 angedeutet. alles nützt nichts mehr, die bremse(n) werden zu grabe getragen.
dauert lange und kostet viel.

@kulminator und Google: ich habe den THfilm noch, werde ihn aber bei gelegenheit an Roman weiterleiten.
@BruderJörn: ich bin dabei, ganz klar. bis Juli2007 werde ich ja hoffentlich wieder bremsen am rad haben. wenn nicht, fahre ich ohne mit, zur not habe ja gute schuhe zum stoppen. 

ich melde mich erstmal für ein paar tage ab 






viele grüße und bis bald 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das wäre eben der angesprochene "Umweg" geworden. Den wenn ich schon Licht mitschleppe, dann fahre ich auf jedenfall bis es Dunkel wird. Daher die Frage, nicht um als zweiter Guide aufzutreten.
> 
> Wiedermal gute Stimmung hier.
> 
> ...



Hi Staanemer, ist grundsätzlich eine gute Idee von dir gewesen.  Ich hab nur nochmal einen allgemeinen Hinweis gemacht, weil wir diesmal ja wirklich eine große Gruppe sind. Hätte ich nicht gedacht!   Wenn wir alle unterwegs der Meinung sind, wir müssen den Birkenhainer noch runter, bin ich doch der letzte, der sich dagegen ausspricht. Ansonsten fahren wir eben wie beschrieben. Einverstanden?
Bis moje - fahr jetzt mal zum Bahnhof und erkundige mich nach den Tickets.

@[email protected] wir können das fehlende Ticket ja ggf noch nachlösen. Lass uns morgen erst mal sehen, wer da ist und wer sich ggf noch abmeldet.

Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (25. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

was ist denn hier los?
Je später das Jahr um so mehr Leute. 
Ich wünche euch eine schöne Tour morgen. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> was ist denn hier los?
> Je später das Jahr um so mehr Leute.
> ...



Tja, musst halt nur einen "Ausflug in Bayerische" anbieten...  

*@[email protected] : Ich habe gerade eben 2 Schönes-Wochenende Tickets gelöst - damit können bis zu 10 Personen mitfahren. Es muss also niemand sein Ticket selbst lösen! Das fehlende Ticket wird im Zug nachgelöst... *

@[email protected] zu blöd mit der Bremse. Was ist mit dem Cube von deiner Liebsten?
@[email protected] schön, daß es mit dem Sattel geklappt hat...   

Sehen uns morgen
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab mich gerade aus der sonntagstour von kulminator wieder abgemeldet und ein frustbier aufgemacht.
> die hinterbremse meines rades ist nun völlig hinüber. hat sich schon bei der freitagstour durch den regen mit bike69 angedeutet. alles nützt nichts mehr, die bremse(n) werden zu grabe getragen.
> ...



Willst du morgen mit meinem alten Scott fahren?


----------



## Torpedo64 (25. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab mich gerade aus der sonntagstour von kulminator wieder abgemeldet und ein frustbier aufgemacht.
> die hinterbremse meines rades ist nun völlig hinüber. hat sich schon bei der freitagstour durch den regen mit bike69 angedeutet. alles nützt nichts mehr, die bremse(n) werden zu grabe getragen.


 
Wer bremst verliert  Für was brauchst du die Hinterradbremse auf der Tour  
Ich biete dir mein altes Hardtail (Heavy Tools) an. Das ist schön sauber und wurde von mir in den letzten Tagen überholt. Ist also tip top  
Du müsstest es dir allerdings dann bei mir abholen, was ja kein Problem sein sollte


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. November 2006)

Hallo die Dame und Herren,

habe mein WE so umgeplant das ich bei Kulmis Tour dabei sein kann. 

Steige dann 10:06 Uhr in Kahl ohne Ticket zu.

Bruder Jörn: Mir würde als Starttermin für AlpX der 14.07.07 passen 

Fohns: Schade das Du morgen nicht mitfährst 

Rocky: Was ist mit Dir morgen?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. November 2006)

Mist, kein Regen in Sicht.  Mir fehlt der Grund, warum ich mich noch mal rumdrehen könnte. 

Also gut, dann packe ich eben meine Sachen zusammen und radln mal zum Hbf. Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (26. November 2006)

danke für Eure angebote und anteilnahme!!
cube von frau ist auch in inspektion. da quietscht nix, ist schon ne magura dran...

ich will mit meinen bremsen endlich nägel mit köbben machen.
heißt hayes weg und was gutes dran. 
bin noch nicht sicher, ob man das selbst machen kann/soll oder ob ich das bike dem händler geben soll. und wo könnte man im ersten fall die bremsen kaufen?? hat schon mal jemand so ne scheibenbremse selbst angebaut?
ich liebäugele übrigens mit der marta FR.

freut mich, dass ihr heute gutes wetter habt!! hätte ich nicht gedacht...

grüße vom quietschefohns.


----------



## Staanemer (26. November 2006)

*Danke Kulmi, für diese Tour!*

Es hat wirklich sehr viel Spass gemacht.

Radl ist gewaschen, Klamotten sind gewaschen, Thomas ist gewaschen.  

@Brüderschen, wenn ich Dir die Schaltung richten soll, dann brauchst Du nur vorbeikommen.

@Ede, 305 ist ein heisses Teil. Aber erstmal abwarten, was mit meinen reklamiertem HAC 4 Pro passiert. Der HAC 4 Pro kommt jedenfalls nicht mehr in Frage, d.h. wenn er zurückkommt, dann wird er verkauft. Falls er von Ciclosport in den HAC 5 gegen Aufpreis getauscht wird, dann werde ich ihn wohl fahren, denn GPS ist zwar toll, aber ich brauche es nicht.

@google, da fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich neben einem Scapin Pro Race Rahmen (48 cm) noch einen Laufradsatz habe, Tune Mig 75 und Hügi Naben mit Mavic Ceramic Felgen, DD-Speichen und Alunippel.

Bis dann 

Thomas


----------



## Google (26. November 2006)

Klasse, Klasse, Klasse   

Fettes Lob an Kulminator für diese Tour  Ich will ne Wiederholung  

Fettes Lob an Petrus für dieses sagenhafte Wetter  

Und fettes Lob an die ganze Gruppe  Mittlerweile sind wir ne richtig tolle Truppe geworden  

*ES WAR EINFACH NUR SCHÖN​*
Und ich fühl mich als hätte ich Super bleifrei heute getankt ! Bilder kommen die Tage.

Jungs, schon mal merken:

Eine Fernblicktour ist am Dienstagabend geplant zu gewohnter Zeit. LMB folgt noch.

Erdi01 wird für nächsten Sonntag die *Vulkanradwegtour * ins LMB stellen: Bisherige Interessierte: Erdi01, Ich, Kulminator, Mtb Ede, Staanemer, Torpedo ?,...und die Sonja werd ich auch noch entsprechend motivieren  und...? Nähere Infos folgen in Kürze. Wir bilden Fahrgemeinschaften, Staanemer oder MTB-Ede könnten ggfls. bei Spritbeteiligung die Räder transportieren  Klären wir noch. Gell ?  Wir fahren natürlich nur bei _relativ_gutem Wetter.

Grüße

Frank _der sich erst mal um die Familie kümmern muß_


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2006)

auch von mir Dank und Lob für die Tour. Hatt mein Interesse am Spessart geweckt  Muß nachher mal das GPS auslesen wo ich war und was man daraus noch machen könnte  

Und richtig nächsten Sonntag steht Vulkanradweg auf dem Programm. LMB dazu folgt.

Weil ich gerade von HAC5 gelesen habe. H&S hatt den heute als Tagesangebot auf der Startseite mit 29 Punkten, ob der Preis gut is weis ich nett ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. November 2006)

Leutz, was ich da von der Lohrer Tour so lese macht mich neidisch...

Aber, uffgepasst, der Kombinatschef war auch nicht faul. 

Erst einen Sauerbraten serviert, der mich vom 5ten Rang auf den ersten Platz der Ost-West-Sibirischen Sauerbratenbräter gehoben hat.  
Direkt im Anschluss hat mich die Family gnädigerweise und unerwartet dann doch noch vollgefressen abziehen lassen.

So bin ich dann doch noch zur Hausrunde gekommen: übern Schäferberg, Michelbacher Wanderhütte, Hahnenkamm, Hemsbacher Kreuz, vorbei bei meinen Schwiegereltern auf nen Äppler und zurück nach HU.
Das war ne Woche mit 250km auf den Bikes  . 

Will gelobt werden.

Ab morgen ist wieder Büro angesagt


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2006)

heute mache ich's mir einfach mit dem verlinken der LMB's


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. November 2006)

Das war ein wirklich gelungener Sonntag.

Die Tour war gelungen, das Wetter perfekt, die Truppe unschlagbar.

Die Lions haben auch noch gewonnen, ein Freund hatte B-day und es gab Freibier in der Icehall. Jetzt bin ich müde glücklich und auch ein wenig fuel.

Das mit nächstem Sonntag kann ich nur spontan entscheiden. Ich bin am Samstag auf 'ner Weihnachtsfeier. Es steht zu befürchten, dass mir am Sonntag kein Helm passen wird.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. November 2006)

Vielen Dank an Kulmi für die schöne Tour und die gute Organisation  

Ich hoffe Du guidest bald wieder 

Klasse Truppe die hoffentlich bald wieder so zahlreich eine Tour bestreitet 

Gruß 

Patrick


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. November 2006)

Mir hat die Tour auch sehr gut gefallen. Dem Guide also ein großes Lob  

Vor allem auch noch das schöne Wetter und die gute Stimmung haben viel hierzu beigetragen  

Freu' mich schon auf die nächste Tour...vielleicht klappt's ja demnächst mit dem Vulkiweg...


----------



## bike69 (27. November 2006)

Gumo Kulmi,

vielen Dank für die tolle LateIndianSummerTour gestern  

Hat mit der Truppe und dem Guiden wieder super viel Spass gemacht  

@Google & Bruder Jö[email protected] bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt  

Euch allen einen guten Start in die Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. November 2006)

Moin Jungs und MÃ¤dels

Wollt noch mal ne *WINTEREMPFEHLUNG* abgeben.

Der Winterpokal ist zwar schon einen knappen Monat erÃ¶ffnet aber von Winter kann man kaum sprechen. Aber wenns richtig kalt wird, habt Ihr da schon richtige Winterschuhe ? Es gibt nix Schlimmeres als kalte, eingefrorene FÃ¼sse. Mir gehtâs jetzt nicht um die Schuhe, da kÃ¶nnen andere bessere Empfehlungen als ich abgeben (Ich bin ein SparbrÃ¶tchen), vielmehr geht es mir um das weitere, kuschelwarme ZubehÃ¶r, nÃ¤mlich den einlegbaren Heizsohlen 

die es gerade bei Tchibo gibt *Klick*

Die sind recht gÃ¼nstig, die Akkus kann man unter die Hose oder den NeoprenÃ¼berziehern deponieren. Also wer empfindliche FÃ¼sse hat zuschlagen. Nachteil ist aber, dass fÃ¼r die Aufladung der Akkus ein normales NetztgerÃ¤t geliefert wird und man selbst darauf achten muÃ, dass man die Teile nicht Ã¼berlÃ¤dt. Bei mir haben Sie wenigstens 2 Winter gehalten. Wer ein paar Euro mehr Ã¼brig hat, sollte mal in Ebay âKallweitâ in die Suchfunktion eingeben. Dort gibt es Heizsohlen die man mit ganz normalen AA Akkus betreiben kann. Die Leitung ist schÃ¶n lang, man legt Sie durch die Hosenbeine bis zum Bund wo man die Regler (3 WÃ¤rmestufen) praktisch anbringen und wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt die WÃ¤rme verÃ¤ndern kann. Ich hab die Dinger Ã¼brigens. Also nicht wundern wenn ich noch entspannt neben Euch fahre wÃ¤hrend Euch die Quanten abfrieren


----------



## Google (27. November 2006)

So und jetzt das Wichtigste  

Spätestens zum Anfang der Woche müssen natürlich schon ein paar kommende Events anstehen. Da ich ja eh immer unter der Woche unterwegs bin, hab ich gedacht, ich könnt auch mal was anbieten  

*Ferblicknightride am Dienstag*

@[email protected] Wie gesagt. Die Mittwoche sind bei mir eher ne Ausnahme weil ich mich an dem Tage klammheimlich verpi§§en muß. Deshalb nehme ich die eigentlich immer nur wenns Wetter Dienstags schlecht ist. Sorry. Aber Du fährst doch bestimmt trotzdem am Mittwoch. Vielleicht gibst noch mehr denen es so geht  

Der Erdi01 hat es sich ja mit der Wochenendwerbung leicht gemacht. Aber vielleicht hat er als alter Eisbär noch etwas Angst vor den Spessartwölfen    So hier erst mal die am Sonntag anstehende Tour, die aber nur bei hinreichenden trockenem Wetter stattfindet.

*Ritt auf dem Vulkanradweg am Sonntag*

Eine ehemalige Bahntrasse in der Wetterau hat man zum Radweg umfunktioniert. Die Informationen könnt Ihr Euch über den Link holen. Wenn Ihr dort auf Strecke klickt habt Ihr schnell alle Infos.

*Homepage Vulkanradweg*

Hier mal der Streckenverlauf *Klick*





Und hier noch das Höhenprofil *Klick*





Ich find das Profil optimal. Vor der Pause in Lauterbach lässt man es aus laufen. Nach darf Pause darf man sich erst einmal wieder warm fahren, bevor es rasant abwärts (ne Stunde schätze ich) zurück nach Glauburg geht   Mal schauen wie viele mit kommen und wie wir ggfls. Fahrgemeinschaften und den Radtransport hinbekommen. Ich denke das besprechen wir so gegen Freitag. Den Treffpunkt müssten wir schon auf 9:15 Uhr legen, damit wir so gegen 10:00 in Glauburg sind. Zurück in Hanau werden wir so gegen 17:30/18:00 Uhr sein. Ich hoffe das trotz der Zeiten einige mitfahren. Wir machen das ja nicht alle Tage. Also Jungs und Mädel. Anmelden !  

Bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

das muss ja eine schöne Tour gewesen sein.
Das nächste mal will ich auch mit! 
Was liegt denn diese Woche an ich muss etwas planen da ich am Sonntag in den Urlaub abhaue.  

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Marco2k3 (27. November 2006)

Soo ich meld mich mal wieder 

Ich hab ein paar Fragen zum Fahrradschutz !!
Und zwar :
Wie funzt das mit der Versicherung ? Wieviel kostet die im Jahr ?
Wie funzt das mit der Seriennummer und der Polizei ?
Welches Schloss soll ich nehmen ?


gruß
Marco


----------



## Staanemer (27. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Soo ich meld mich mal wieder
> 
> Ich hab ein paar Fragen zum Fahrradschutz !!
> Und zwar :
> ...



Unter Umständen ist das Fahrrad in der Hausratversicherung bis zu einem gewissen Wert mitversichert, wenn es abgeschlossen hinter einem Tor oder in der Garage, oder, oder, oder... Versicherungsabhängig.

Die Serienummer steht auf Deinem Kaufbeleg. Das reicht. Ich kenne keine Rad, das von der Polizei wiederbeschafft wurde. Zumindest nicht an einem Stück.

Schloss? Gar keins. Dann kommst Du auch nicht in die Versuchung das gute Stück irgendwo alleinen stehen zu lassen. Wie gesagt, das ist ein Sportgerät.
Und Du kannst Dir völlig sicher sein: sobald ein neues Fully irgendwo unbeobachtet rumsteht isses weg. Egal welches Schloss. Absolut sicher wirst Du es los, wenn Du es an folgendes Orten abstellst:

1. Schule
2. Bahnhof
3. Schwimmbad / Freibad / Badesee
4. Turnhalle / Sporthalle
5. Busbahnhof
6. Sportplatz
7. Bei Deiner Freundin vor der Haustür


Gruss

Thomas


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. November 2006)

@[email protected] 
Hallo...  Bei dem Fernblicknightride morgen Abend, ist da die Parkbucht B8 auch wieder als Treffpunkt angepeilt oder geht es diesmal nur direkt vom Shooters los? Wann werdet ihr voraussichtlich in Michelbach ankommen?

Merci für die Infos....


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (27. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> Hallo...  Bei dem Fernblicknightride morgen Abend, ist da die Parkbucht B8 auch wieder als Treffpunkt angepeilt oder geht es diesmal nur direkt vom Shooters los? Wann werdet ihr voraussichtlich in Michelbach ankommen?
> 
> Merci für die Infos....
> ...


Uuups  Natürlich werden wir auch an der Parkbucht halten. Ich werde es gleich im Eintrag ändern, habe es ganz vergessen. So gegen 18:50/55 sind wir wieder da.

Wann wir im Michelbach sind, kann ich nicht genau sagen, weil ich die Strecke noch nicht so oft gefahren bin. Ich schätze mal so gegen 19:15 Uhr  Falls Du vor hast dazu zu stossen, kannst Du mich ja während der cTour anphonen...Am besten schon gegen 19:00 Uhr. Vielleicht können wir uns entgegen kommen.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Uuups  Natürlich werden wir auch an der Parkbucht halten. Ich werde es gleich im Eintrag ändern, habe es ganz vergessen. So gegen 18:50/55 sind wir wieder da.




Ich denke mal Du meintest 17:50/55 an der Parkbucht?    


Hab mich grad als Mitfahrer eingetragen... Mal sehen ob ich in Sachen Kondition und Tempo schon mit Euch mithalten kann, oder doch lieber noch ein bischen üben muss....  

Ich warte an der Parkbucht auf Euch und werde dann in Michelbach aussteigen und mich nach Kälberau verabschieden...

Viele Grüße
Niko


----------



## Google (27. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Du meintest 17:50/55 an der Parkbucht?


 Ich bitte um Nachsicht ! Heute ist Montag  Kein Problem wenns mit der Geschwindigkeit noch nicht so hinhaut. Wir passen uns an falls überhaupt nötig.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (27. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> danke für Eure angebote und anteilnahme!!
> cube von frau ist auch in inspektion. da quietscht nix, ist schon ne magura dran...
> 
> ich will mit meinen bremsen endlich nägel mit köbben machen.
> ...



Hallo Fohns,

da ich mein Cube AMS Pro komplett zusammengebaut habe, habe ich auch die Magura selbst montiert. Das ist kein Problem und bekommt jeder mit etwas techn. Verständnis hin. Die Bremsen werden so geliefert, dass die Griffe bereits mittels einer vorkonfektionierten Leitung mit den Bremsen verbunden sind - also Einsatzbereit. Magura hat nur die Leitung so lange gewählt, dass Du diese einmal zur Hinterachse, um den Kopf und dann an deine Gabel moniteren kannst ;-). Die Kürzung ist jedoch möglich. Dazu sind die Teile dabei. Was man benötigt ist ein Cutter und eine kleine Bremse. So kann man die Leitung mit etwas Geschick kürzen, ohne die Bremse entlüften zu müssen.
Weitere Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben sind dabei!
Wichtig sind natürlich auch begradigte Aufnahmen, die solltest Du jedoch schon haben.
Für weitere Fragen und UNterstütung stehe ich Dir gerne zur Verfügung.
Apropos ... Werkzeug (Drehmomentschlüssel etc.) habe ich auch ein und das andere, kannst Du für den Einsatz gerne haben ... WMF 

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## JSchmitt (27. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Soo ich meld mich mal wieder
> 
> Ich hab ein paar Fragen zum Fahrradschutz !!
> Und zwar :
> ...



Hallo Marco,

die Punkte Seriennummer und Schloss hat Thomas alias Staanemer wieder treffend beantwortet ... Was nutzt Dich eine Seriennummer, wenn Dein Rad vielleicht durch Paris gondelt ...

Zur Versicherung. Als ich mich mal darum "gekümmert" hatte sah es wie folgt aus. In der Hausrat ist nur ein Bruchteil enthalten 10 oder 20% vom Kaufpreis + richtige Haltung (viele Ausschlüsse). Eine reine Versicherung fürs Rad kostet zumeist soviel, da kannst Du Dir alle zwei Jahre von dem Versicherungsbeitrag auch wieder ein neues kaufen. So war es zumindest vor ein paar Jahren. Aktuelles weiß ich nicht. Schaue gut aufs "Kleingedruckte"!

Für die Schule solltest Du Dir ein 50 EUR Rad im Inserat kaufen ... auch das werden Sie demolieren ... so war es zumindest in meiner Schulzeit ;-).

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## bike69 (27. November 2006)

Hallo Frank,

ich bin den Vulkanraweg schon mal zur hälfte gefahren und bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die KM und HM schaffen werden 
Werde es mir nochmal überlegen und dann kurzfristig zusagen, auch wenn es mich reitz.


----------



## Google (28. November 2006)

Kriegst ne PN mein Bester  

Gruß an Rest  

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

was ist denn los mit Euch? 
Habt ihr Euer ganzes Pulver schon verschossen , oder warum kommt keiner mit zum Fernblick. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## g-wa (28. November 2006)

...das lasse ich nicht auf mir sitzen  --> angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. November 2006)

g-wa schrieb:


> ...das lasse ich nicht auf mir sitzen  --> angemeldet!



Na es geht doch
Weiter so!


----------



## fohns (28. November 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> Die Bremsen werden so geliefert, dass die Griffe bereits mittels einer vorkonfektionierten Leitung mit den Bremsen verbunden sind - also Einsatzbereit. Magura hat nur die Leitung so lange gewählt, dass Du diese einmal zur Hinterachse, um den Kopf und dann an deine Gabel moniteren kannst



so mach ichs. sieht bestimmt coll aus  
danke für Deine antwort.
ich wollte erstmal sehen, was die händler haben wollen. hab einen gefunden, der zwei bremsen liefert und gleich anbaut für 400 steinchen. 
im ebay sind beide bremsen schon für unter 200 euro zu haben.
nur traue ich dieser sache nicht... 

ich werde mich nochmals umschauen wegen der preise, dann komm ich gerne auf Dein angebot zurück. 

@staanemer: auch Dir erstmal danke für Deine nachrichten.
habe mich übrigens wirklich vertippt, es soll natürlich die Magura LOUSIE (nicht Marta) FR werden. mit der klappts dann auch in den alpen...

grüße an alle und gute fahrt den tourern vom
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> was ist denn los mit Euch?
> Habt ihr Euer ganzes Pulver schon verschossen , oder warum kommt keiner mit zum Fernblick.
> ...



Du kannst mir kein schlechtes Gewissen machen. Arbeit geht nun mal vor.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2006)

ich denke zwar das die Wölfe auch regelmäßig in den Eisbären Thread schauen, aber sollte es doch noch den Ein oder Anderen geben der sich nur im Wolfs-Thread aufhält, der schaut für Donnerstag mal hier rein


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. November 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du kannst mir kein schlechtes Gewissen machen. Arbeit geht nun mal vor.



@Bjö[email protected] Ich wollte dir kein schlechtes Gewissen machen. 
​Hatt mich nur gewundert das sich keiner gemeldet hat. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Wegen der Platzreservierung für unsere Feier am 16.12.2006 benötige wir noch die Anzahl Personen. 
Könnt ihr mir bitte mal zu schreiben, wer mit wieviel Personen zu unserer Weihnachtsfeier kommt.​

Danke Euer Organisationsteam
Rocky


----------



## Google (29. November 2006)

Rocky, bei mir weißt Du es ja  

Die gestrige Tour hatte sich ja noch nach der Verabschiedung von Jazzman zu ner richtigen Pannentour entwickelt. Diesmal war ich, und vor allem unser Lästermaul Rocky_mountain an der Reihe  Aber wir dürfen uns nicht beschweren: Im großen und ganzen haben wir wirklich wenig Pannen  Wollen wir hoffen das das so bleibt.

@[email protected] Normalerweise fahren wir deutlich langsamer. Das nur als kleiner Hinweis  Keine Ahnung was gestern los war   

@[email protected] Die Fernblicktour wird natürlich nachgeholt. Ich weiß nur nicht ob schon die kommende Woche, weil im Nachbarthread glaube ich die Ffm.-Airportumrundung von Guide Erdi01 ansteht. Die wollt ich mitfahren. Und da ich nur einmal längeren Ausgang pro Woche genehmigt bekomme, müßt ich mein Tourenangebot ausfallen lassen. Ich versprech aber, dass wir als nächstes Fernblick fahren.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Angebot Vulkanradweg ? Nicht so reges Interesse oder wartet Ihr erst mal wegen dem Wetter ab ? Oder wartet Ihr auf die Anmeldungen des jeweils anderen  

Wenns bei dem jetzigen Stand bleiben würde, wär das für mich natürlich auch kein Problem. Man kann nicht immer "1 Kopp 1 Arsch" sein.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## puls190 (29. November 2006)

Ich bin eingetragen für den Vulkanradweg 

Also ein Arsch mehr


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. November 2006)

@Google / [email protected] 

Ich hoffe ihr seid trotz Pannen noch gut nach Hause gekommen...
Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht mal ein Stück mit euch mit zu fahren... 

Obwohl ich mir ab Wasserlos zum Hahnenkamm schon langsam Gedanken gemacht hab... Wenn das euer Temp "Langsam" ist, wie wird dann "Mittel" und "Schnell" sein...?? Dann dürfte es sicherlich bei Euren schnellen Touren zu massiven Schädigung der Flora und Fauna durch Fahrtwind und Überschalldruckwellen kommen...   

Ich fand es bis zur Kälberauer Ecke gerade noch fahrbar für mich, aber die Auffahrt von Kälberau hoch zum Ludwigsturm hätt ich in dem Tempo sicher nicht mehr durchgehalten....   


Mal schauen, wenn ich wieder mal ein bischen Zeit hab und es von Eurer Strecke her mit Ein- und Ausstieg passt, würde ich mich gerne wieder anschließen....

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (29. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Dann dürfte es sicherlich bei Euren schnellen Touren zu massiven Schädigung der Flora und Fauna durch Fahrtwind und Überschalldruckwellen kommen...


 

Ehrlich gesagt hatte mein Herz schon im Schädel gepocht. Ich dachte nur: " ISCH SACH NISCHTS !! " ....Ich hätt auch nix mehr sagen können  *_etwas_übertreibmodusaus*

@[email protected] Wenn sich noch mehr Ärsche ausser uns anmelden, sollten wir die Tour umbenennen...Vorschläge ?

Grüße

vom kleinen Arschl0ch  He, He Zensur gelinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (29. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Google / [email protected]
> Obwohl ich mir ab Wasserlos zum Hahnenkamm schon langsam Gedanken gemacht hab... Wenn das euer Temp "Langsam" ist, wie wird dann "Mittel" und "Schnell" sein...?? Dann dürfte es sicherlich bei Euren schnellen Touren zu massiven Schädigung der Flora und Fauna durch Fahrtwind und Überschalldruckwellen kommen...
> Viele Grüße
> _jazzman_



@[email protected]
Ok. ich nehme alle Schuld auf mich, das nächste mal wirds langsammer! 



Google schrieb:


> Diesmal war ich, und vor allem unser Lästermaul Rocky_mountain an der Reihe :lol



@[email protected]
Ich gebe dir gleich "Lästermaul"    
Gruß Rocky


----------



## fohns (29. November 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Euer Organisationsteam
> Rocky



wer ist denn das organisationsteam  
fohns kommt am 16.12. mit der fohnsin, also insgesamt = 2.

wegen meiner vorangegangenen posts:
endlich habe ich die lösung all meiner fragen  gefunden. 
Euch trotzdem danke für die mühe!

grüße von den 
fohnsen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2006)

Ich alleine. Und mein Bike latürnich, *hicks*
Der Kombinatschef


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2006)

apropo WINTERPOKAL  

@Torpedo64: --> benenne Dich um in Turbo64! Dich hol' ich auch nicht mehr ein, es sei denn ich fahr die kompletten Weihnachtsfeiertage durch.

@Wölfe2: der Teamzwischenstand ist nicht schlecht, wenn auch verbesserungsfähig.

@Wölfe1: die Riesentouren bringen zwar Riesenpunkte, aber täglich Kleinvieh macht auch Mist  

Reintreten (mach ich heute abend zum Ärger meines Nachbarn auch wieder, die Rolle rollt so schön laut  )

Der K


----------



## Google (29. November 2006)

Nàbend Männers 

ich habs endlich geschafft ein paar Bilder hochzuladen:


*Warten am Bahnhof*





*Ein Zugabteil voller Biker und Bikes*





*In Lohr gehts los*





*Unser Guide mit einem Eisbären*





*Fast zurück am R4*





Weitere Bilder könnt Ihr in meinem Album anschauen  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> wegen meiner vorangegangenen posts:
> endlich habe ich die lösung all meiner fragen  gefunden.



Saugeil Meister fohns...   Wo hast du das denn her? Was macht denn dein Eselchen? 

Habe schlechte Nachrichten für alle Rotwildfeinde: es war wirklich "nur" das Ritzel locker. Bin also wieder einsatzbereit und voller Tatendrang.... 

Und nochwas: war gestern in "MENS PARADISE". Nürnberg, Nopitschstr. 82 ... mehr sag i net... lasst uns doch mal nen Ausflug dorthin machen...    Bin mal gespannt, wer es zuerst errät.
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2006)

Nopitschstr., da ist der STADLER ZWEIRADCENTER.

Und der ist wirklich GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOSS!

Meister, ich war auch schon im Tempel der Lüste... 

Der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2006)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nopitschstr., da ist der STADLER ZWEIRADCENTER.
> 
> Und der ist wirklich GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOSS!
> 
> ...



ähmmm .. ist der Zweirad Stadler etwa auch in der Nopitschstr.???     

JA   .. er ist es... Gratuliere Kombicheffe, du kennst dich aus... Die Anzahl deiner O's beschreibt wirklich annähernd das Ausmass des Tempels der Lüste... Sagenhaft... Eine Auswahl ....  
Mein Schwesterchen hat was von einer 20% Rabattkarte (!) erzählt, die sie noch über die Uni beantragen muss. Ich muss mich mal ranhalten - solange sie noch an der Uni beschäftigt ist... Kann den Interessierten ja hierzu nochmal gesondert Bescheid geben...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2006)

@[email protected] Weltklasse   

@[email protected] in den Laden darf man NIE reingehen, da kommt man NIIIIIEEEE mehr raus  

@[email protected] schöne Bilder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (29. November 2006)

Rocky : Wir kommen zu zweit

Jazzman: Sorry, für das Tempo. Man sollte bei neuen Mitfahrern mehr Rücksicht nehmen. Ich hoffe Du fährst trotzdem wieder mit.Auch ruhig mal was sagen wenn es zu schnell wird,oder einfach sein Tempo fahren dann merken die anderen schon was Sache ist.

Gruß P.


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. November 2006)

@Kombinatschef: 
Der Torpedo ist aber noch schneller als der Turbo... 

@rocky_mountain:
Bezüglich der Weihnachtsfeier -> nur der Torpedo  

@Google:
Das sind sehr schöne Bilder von der letzten Tour  

@Fohns:
Klasse Webseite! Habe den Code in eine Homepage eingebaut...  

@All:
Was ist los mit euch? Wollt ihr am Sonntag euch nicht mal so richtig austoben und Punkte machen ???  
Auf geht's...


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. November 2006)

@Rocky M. / Mtb Ede

Ja klar, wenns die Zeit erlaubt werde ich wieder mal mitfahren. Ich werde auf jeden Fall aufmerksam die LMB Einträge verfolgen. Wegen dem Tempo werd ich ja sehen, wie lange ich das nächste Mal durchhalte...  Da es ja für mich das erste mal mit einer so trainierten Gruppe war, hab ich gedacht ich sach ma nix und guck mal wie lang ichs durchhalt bevor sich meine Lungenflügel von alleine zwei mal um die Klickies wickeln...  


Aber erst mal muss ich sehen wie es zeitlich aussieht und wann ich wieder mal eine Runde zwischen Family, Arbeit, Hausbau und Bigband einbauen kann...


_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zu spät ... ich war drinne!
> 
> Und ich sag euch: es ist als ob man die Himmelspforte durchquert. Gleissend weisses Deckenlicht - wie von vielen Lupinen erzeugt. Ein Meer voller Bikes - der Horizont ist auf den ersten Blick nicht erkennbar... DAS PARADIES...


----------



## fohns (30. November 2006)

tagesschau:


fohns meldet sich ab zum wochenende ins bikerevier schwarzwald. aber nur zum faulenzen und tannenzäpfle trinken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




das fohnsbike steht wieder in reparaturwerkstatt. schrauber sagt, die hayes hätte an einem bremsklötzchen den belag verloren. kann man glauben oder nicht. 
mir ists nun schaisegal, habe einfach keine böcke und keine zeit mehr für spielchen und selbstbasteln und die schnauze voll. der schrauber macht die hinterbremse fertig und nächste woche fahre ich wieder mit Euch  
aber die tage der hayes an dem fohnsbike sind gezählt!!

übrigens immer noch klasse leistung, Spessart Wölfe 2!!!!! bin stolz auf Euch und trage bald wieder zu den punkten bei. hoffentlich.......

grüße und schönes wochenende mit schönem wetter und schönen touren vom
fohns.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2006)

@Weihnachtsfeiermänner

Wer übt denn eigentlich das Krippenspiel ein?
Und wer bringt die Stimmungsmusik mit, Noten, Liedertexte...?

Werfen wir unsere Jahr 2006 Fotos per Beamer an die Wand oder sind wir einfach nur so richtig gemütlich?



Übrigens, muss wieder für 2 Wochen nach CZ. Kommenden Sonntag habe ich damit Ausfahrsperre. Und die Wochen 2 bis 9 bin ich auch schon komplett verbucht für Auslandseinsatz. Mal sehen was da noch an Wochenenden übrigbleibt  

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Angebot Vulkanradweg ? Nicht so reges Interesse oder wartet Ihr erst mal wegen dem Wetter ab ? Oder wartet Ihr auf die Anmeldungen des jeweils anderen



Interesse auf jeden Fall.   Die Kachelmänner sehen für Sonntag aber net sooooooooo prickelnde Aussichten vor ...


----------



## Google (30. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Interesse auf jeden Fall.   Die Kachelmänner sehen für Sonntag aber net sooooooooo prickelnde Aussichten vor ...


 Hmmm...Habs auch grade gehört  Ich muß mal abklären ob ich auch Samstag fahren kann. Macht ja sonst  keinen Sinn wenn es Sonntag regnet....Ich meld mich morgenmittag...

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Interesse auf jeden Fall.   Die Kachelmänner sehen für Sonntag aber net sooooooooo prickelnde Aussichten vor ...



genau und deshalb ...

*ACHTUNG Terminverschiebung !!!!*

Wir sind doch alle flexsiebel - Beamte auch - oder  

Ich habe auf Grund der Wetteraussichten der nächsten Tage den Vulkanradweg auf SAMSTAG vorgezogen  

Ich habe alle Teilnehmer aus dem LMB gelöscht, bitte tragt Euch bis morgen Abend neu ein, wenn Ihr auch SAMSTAG könnt und fahren wollt.

Ich zähl auch Euch ...


----------



## Torpedo64 (1. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> genau und deshalb ...
> 
> *ACHTUNG Terminverschiebung !!!!*
> 
> Wir sind doch alle flexsiebel - Beamte auch - oder


 
Aber sicher sind wir flexibel  Der SA passt mir sowieso besser als der SO , weil es dann noch trocken ist


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2006)

Moin allerseits  

Wenn, dann ist meine Frau   flexibel â¦..und sie ist es !    

Ich muss halt dann heute anstatt morgen ein paar Kleinigkeiten an den Bikes erledigen.

Eine kleine Unsicherheit gibtâs da aber noch:  

Ich weiÃ nicht wie ich da hinkomme, da ich kein Auto habe und ich befÃ¼rchte, dass wir fÃ¼r den Samstag keine groÃartigen Fahrgemeinschaften bilden mÃ¼ssen. Kann jemand von den Vulkanradwegtourern mir und meinem Bike einen Mitfahrplatz anbieten ? Ich beteilige mich auch an den Benzinkosten  

Und allen anderen sei gesagt: Fahrt lieber Samstags wenn Ihr kÃ¶nntâ¦ was auch immer  

GrÃ¼Ãe

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> genau und deshalb ...
> 
> *ACHTUNG Terminverschiebung !!!!*
> 
> ...



Bin nun auch eingetragen...  

Weiss auch noch nicht genau wie ich zum Treffpunkt komme... Vorschläge?


----------



## Staanemer (1. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> genau und deshalb ...
> 
> *ACHTUNG Terminverschiebung !!!!*
> 
> ...




Also, ich weiss nicht woher Ihr Eure Wetterinfos bekommt. Der Unterschied zwischen Morgen und Sonntag ist "leicht bewölkt" und "bewölkt". 
Erst Sonntag Abend gibts leichten Regen.

Wasn Stress, schonwieder die ganze Samstags-Planung übern Haufen werfen.
Nach dem momentan Stand würde ich sagen: Samstag geht leider auf keinen Fall.

Wie gross issen das Interesse für den Sonntag B-Weg Tour mit ca. 80-90 km?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Dezember 2006)

An diesem Wochenende sieht es schlecht aus. Die Marzocchi ist zwar wieder gerichtet, aber ich komme erst morgen im Lauf des Vormittags dazu, den Hobel abzuholen. Sonntag habe ich mittags wichtige Verpflichtungen wahrzunehmen.

Vielleicht geht am Samstag mittag eine kleine Runde. Viel Punkte werde ich nicht sammeln können.


----------



## puls190 (1. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Wie gross issen das Interesse für den Sonntag B-Weg Tour mit ca. 80-900 km?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Thomas




  
Was ist das für eine Tour


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ich da hinkomme, da ich kein Auto habe und ich befürchte, dass wir für den Samstag keine großartigen Fahrgemeinschaften bilden müssen. Kann jemand von den Vulkanradwegtourern mir und meinem Bike einen Mitfahrplatz anbieten ? Ich beteilige mich auch an den Benzinkosten



Hi Google,
also ich bin morgen um 9.15 Uhr bei dir vor der Haustüre. Irgendwie kriegen wir die 2 Räder schon ins Auto. Bisher hab ich zwar immer nur 1 Rad transportiert, aber des werd mit 2 a scho gehn.... 

@[email protected]  bitte auf uns warten, falls wir uns verpackungsbedingt etwas verspäten sollten ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

würde auch gerne bei der Vulkantour mitfahren, aber kann den Lkw nicht
nutzen da der bis hinten hin voll ist 

Gruß P.


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2006)

Das ist schade  Ich kann leider keinen Platz bieten. Kulmi nimmt mich glücklicherweise mit. Passt net mal Dein Bike rein ?  



Grüße Frank


----------



## Staanemer (1. Dezember 2006)

Ups, Windows 95 Fliesskommafehler.

Sind natürlich 80-90 km.

Also, morgen früh wirds nichts.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass!!!

Thomas


----------



## bike69 (1. Dezember 2006)

Nen Abend,

so, nun habe ich gesehen, wer Morgen alles mirfährt und habe mich entschlossen, nicht mit zufahen. Da komme ich ja gar nicht mit und Bremse sein macht keinen Spass  , also euch eine heisse Tour und viel Spass   

Werde Morgen ne Runde drehen und mal schauen wo ich so raus kommen. Fährt Morgen Mittag noch jemand von den zuhause gebliebenen    

@[email protected] Trinke bitte ein Bier für mich mit und Dir und Deiner Frau ein schönes WE.   

@[email protected] wo sind die Geschenke, von der Adresse


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] für weitere Mitfahrer hätte ich noch Platz, aber nicht für weitere Bikes.

@[email protected] im LMB steht aber langsam.

@[email protected] ich glaub nur einem Wetterserver *wetterspiegel.de*

Bis morsche ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Dezember 2006)

Kartons für Mango bis press hinter die Türen.  Cersten wollen wir was zusammen fahren ?
B8 Parkplatz um 10 , 11, 12, oder 13 Uhr?
Björn geht was bei Dir?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kartons für Mango bis press hinter die Türen.  Cersten wollen wir was zusammen fahren ?
> B8 Parkplatz um 10 , 11, 12, oder 13 Uhr?
> Björn geht was bei Dir?
> 
> Gruß Patrick


So ein schei$$   Das nächste mal steht wieder was ohne Anfahrt an. Und Vulkanradweg geht bestimmt nochmal  Ich wünsch Euch auch ne schöne Tour. Vielleicht sehen wir uns schon wieder kommende Woche beim Nightride.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Torpedo64 (2. Dezember 2006)

Wie? Was ist denn jetzt los? Fährt überhaupt jemand noch den Vulkanradweg? Sonst mache ich was anderes


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Wie? Was ist denn jetzt los? Fährt überhaupt jemand noch den Vulkanradweg? Sonst mache ich was anderes


Ruhig Blut  Hat doch von den Angemeldeten im Last Minute Biking niemand abgesagt  Oder ?????

Bis denne

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Dezember 2006)

Wollte mal sehen ob mich auch mal jemand abholt.
Nun, da weiß ich ja jetzt Bescheid.
Mein LKW steht jedenfalls nicht mehr zu Verfügung.


----------



## bike69 (2. Dezember 2006)

Moin Patrick,

klar können wir uns heute treffen, fände ich echt super   
Muss heute Morgen noch schnell ein paar Sachen erledigen und könnte so gegen 13:30 / 14:00. Wird sonst zu stressig, ist ja WE  
Soll ich zu Dir kommen, und wir fahren mal was bei Dir ?



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wollte mal sehen ob mich auch mal jemand abholt.
> Nun, da weiß ich ja jetzt Bescheid.
> Mein LKW steht jedenfalls nicht mehr zu Verfügung.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Björn und alle,

Treffpunkt heute 13:30 an der B8 Parkbucht.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Dezember 2006)

Naja, ich wäre ja auch gerne den Vulkanradweg mitgefahren. Hat mir letztes mal viel Spass gemacht. Aber ich muss heute leider arbeiten .

Wie wär´s denn als Weihnachts- oder Neujahrs-Ride?

(Und das mit der Anfahrt zum Startplatz kriegen wir dann sicher auch besser hin, ist doch eher eine organisatorische Frage. Mit etwas gutem Willen bekomm ich mit meinem 08/15 Golf drei Bikes+Leute transportiert. Das wird dann auch bei anderen so ähnlich gehen.)


----------



## bike69 (2. Dezember 2006)

OK, bin dabei   



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Björn und alle,
> 
> Treffpunkt heute 13:30 an der B8 Parkbucht.
> 
> Gruß Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2006)

@Patrick - danke für den Call.

Ich werde versuchen pünktlich zu sein. Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco2k3 (2. Dezember 2006)

Nochmal eine kleine Frage zu meinem Ghost 

Wäre es möglich ein bisschen Downhill zu fahrn ? bzw. Freeride ? Ist ja en halbes Enduro ! Wie gesagt : es ist das Ghost ASX5100

gruß
Marco


----------



## Staanemer (2. Dezember 2006)

Wasn hier los? Ich blick ja gar nichts mehr.

Übrigens, Zitat aus dem Wetterspiegel für morgen: "Stark bewölkt bis bedeckt. Niederschläge gibt es allerdings nur in unbedeutender Menge."

Also ich fahr morgen etwas B-Weg, vielleicht auch mit Hahnenkamm.
Weiss aber keine fest Uhrzeit. Je nachdem, wie der heutige Abend so verläuft schätze ich mal 10-11 Uhr.


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wollte mal sehen ob mich auch mal jemand abholt.
> Nun, da weiß ich ja jetzt Bescheid.
> Mein LKW steht jedenfalls nicht mehr zu Verfügung.


Hallo Patrick. Du hast ne PN.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2006)

*Und hier noch der Beweiß das wir es bis Lauterbach geschafft haben: *





*Und ein weiteres Highlight der Tour:*





*Gabs sonst noch was Wichtiges   *

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Naja, ich wäre ja auch gerne den Vulkanradweg mitgefahren. Hat mir letztes mal viel Spass gemacht. Aber ich muss heute leider arbeiten .
> 
> Wie wär´s denn als Weihnachts- oder Neujahrs-Ride?


 
Ein Weihnachts- und/oder Neujahrs-Ride wäre eine tolle Idee und ich würde mich auch zu solch einer Fahrt gerne anmelden


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> *Und hier noch der Beweiß das wir es bis Lauterbach geschafft haben: *
> []
> *Und ein weiteres Highlight der Tour:*
> []
> *Gabs sonst noch was Wichtiges   *


 
Sicherlich, der Cappu war auch echt klasse


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2006)

Moin Miteinander,

der Vulkanradweg ist eine landschaftlich seeeeeeehr schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour. Kann ich wirklich allen empfehlen. Mein besonderer Dank geht an Erdi01 für die Organisation und das Guiden... 
Freue mich schon auf eine Wiederholung entweder bei Schnee oder im Frühjahr - wir werden sehen....

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2006)

ich nochmal aus gegebenem Anlass:

@[email protected] Häbbie Börsday und alles Gute.  
Wünsch dir eine feucht fröhliche Feier  mit vielen    
Bleib deinen Wölfen treu  und sieh mal zu, daß dein Eselchen wieder einsatzbereit wird.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir, die allerbesten Wünsche zum B-Day.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Auch von mir, die allerbesten Wünsche zum B-Day.


DITO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2006)

* Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag Oliver ​*
 Bleib gesund, vital und fitt und mach schön bei den Wölfen mit ​
 

Grüße


Frank


----------



## bike69 (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Oli,

auch von mir alles liebe und gute zum Geburtstag  

Bis die Tage im Wald.


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Oliver! 
Auch ich wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Bleib' vor allem gesund und lasse dich einmal wieder bei den Touren blicken...


----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2006)

Nabend Männers und Mädel  

Will mich mal selber zitieren:



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Die Fernblicktour wird natürlich nachgeholt. *Ich weiß nur nicht ob schon die kommende Woche, weil im Nachbarthread glaube ich die Ffm.-Airportumrundung von Guide Erdi01 ansteht. *Die wollt ich mitfahren. Und da ich nur einmal längeren Ausgang pro Woche genehmigt bekomme, müßt ich mein Tourenangebot ausfallen lassen. Ich versprech aber, dass wir als nächstes Fernblick fahren.



Nun, die Airportumrundung wird angeboten , von mir gibts deshalb diese Woche kein Tourenangebot. Wer kann, sollte aber dort dabei sein  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *EDIT: habe gerade noch den LMB für den Airport Night Ride am kommenden Donnerstag aktiviert. Bitte eintragen ...*



Wenn das Wetter am Mittwoch einigermaßen gut ist, fahre ich mit Kulminator ne gemütliche Runde ab 17:30 Uhr Shooters bis max 20:00 Uhr Shooters (zumindest für mich). Wer dabei sein kann und will einfach hier melden, vielleicht macht Roman auch einen Eintrag.

Fürs WE steht sicherlich wieder was langes mit Anfahrtmöglichkeiten per Bike an. Mal schauen   

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine kleine Frage zu meinem Ghost
> 
> Wäre es möglich ein bisschen Downhill zu fahrn ? bzw. Freeride ? Ist ja en halbes Enduro ! Wie gesagt : es ist das Ghost ASX5100
> 
> ...



Was verstehst du unter DH oder FR? 

Die meisten Abfahrten hier in bei uns in der Gegend kannst du mit 'nem Hollandrad fahren.

Ok, kleiner Scherz. Wenn du damit nicht in 'nem Bikepark die Show machen willst, dann reicht der Bock für die handelsüblichen Abfahrten in unserer Gegend.


----------



## Staanemer (4. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die meisten Abfahrten hier in bei uns in der Gegend kannst du mit 'nem Hollandrad fahren.



...sagte der nette Mann in der braunen Kutte, schwang sich auf sein 160mm hohes Ransom und verschwand so plötzlich in einer Wolke aus Staub und Dreck, wie er erschienen ward.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2006)

Hahaha. Gut, was das Thema angeht bin ich nicht unbedingt der richtige Maßstab. 

Aber wie sagt man doch so schön: "Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch mehr Federweg."


----------



## fohns (4. Dezember 2006)

wunderschönen abend werte Wölfe,

viiiiiiiiiiielen herzlichen dank für die glückwünsche!!!
Ihr seid halt klasse wölfe hier!!
tjaja, die feier im schwarzwald war lang und heftig...

nun mein "eselchen" (Kulmi, wo haste denn das her??) will noch nicht mitwolfen. 
oder besser: der händler ist ein esel und wird nie im leben noch nichtmal ein wölfchen.

viele grüße vom gerührten, aber leider nicht geschüttelten
fohns.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Oli,

nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco2k3 (4. Dezember 2006)

Ohhh... shice ganz verpennt :*(


ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG FOHNS 

gruß
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Fotoalbum und ich irgendwann mal Freunde werden.  

Mitten im Upload kommt immer der Abbruch oder es wird nach Beendigung kein Foto gefunden.

Sorry, aber die Pics von der LateIndianLohrTour und vom Wasserloser Bikepark bleiben der Öffentlichkeit verwehrt.


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Dezember 2006)

Was ist "Wasserloser Bikepark"?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Was ist "Wasserloser Bikepark"?



   

Ich glaube, damit hast du dich für eine unserer nächsten Ausfahrten angemeldet.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das Fotoalbum und ich irgendwann mal Freunde werden.
> 
> Mitten im Upload kommt immer der Abbruch oder es wird nach Beendigung kein Foto gefunden.



Solche Erfahrungen hab ich auch schon gemacht.   Die Bedienung des Forums verlangt uns hier und da wirklich das Äusserste ab. In meinem Falle ging es auf Bedienungsfehler zurück - d.h. wenn du dich nicht 100%ig an die Vorgaben hältst, dankt dir das Forum mit Arbeitsverweigerung! Vielleicht findet sich ja ein erfahrener User, der uns ein für allemal in die Geheimnisse des Forums einweiht?


----------



## Marco2k3 (5. Dezember 2006)

Soo Geld ist nun ENDLICH überwiesen.

Bald ist mein Bike da 

Achja : Mein Freund behaupted er hat ne 200mm Singlecrown RockShox sowas gibbet doch garnicht ? oder ?
Von Manitou gibts eine aber nicht von Rockshox


gruß
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (5. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Soo Geld ist nun ENDLICH überwiesen.
> 
> Bald ist mein Bike da
> 
> ...



Und hinten? Hardtail oder?  
Und wo fährt er damit rum?


----------



## BlackTrek (5. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, damit hast du dich für eine unserer nächsten Ausfahrten angemeldet.



Klar, sag an!


----------



## Staanemer (5. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jungs und MÃ¤del, 

nen HAC 5, neu OVP inklusive 2 Geschwindigkeitssensoren und 2 Trittfrequenz-Kits fÃ¼r 320,00 â¬.

Gut oder nicht gut?

Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2006)

@Patrick, Cersten - wollen wir morgen wie besprochen fahren?
Voraussetzung ist, es regnet nicht.

Bei mir entscheidet es sich leider kurzfristig, deswegen habe ich bislang auf einen LMB-Eintrag verzichtet.

@all - Nightride bei Interesse, Treffen 19.00 h Parkplatz B8, Dauer ca. 2 Stunden.


----------



## JSchmitt (5. Dezember 2006)

Hi Oli,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag ... es scheint ja hoch her zu gehen in der Vorweihnachtszeit! Alles Gute, vieeelll Gesundheit und Glück das Dein Cube mal wieder fährt  OK - meines steht auch seit 3 Monaten im Keller ... ich streichele es beim Getränke holen ;-).

Grüße Jochen


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn und alle :

Ich bin morgen um 19 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz.

Wenn Black Trek auch kommt zeigen wir Ihr den Wasserloser Bikepark.

Cersten hat vorgeschlagen bei Regen ins Schwimmbad zu gehen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## fohns (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

nochmals vielen dank für die glückwünsche!!

bei mir wirds diese woche wahrscheinlich nichts mit fahren. kann höchstens sein, dass ich mich kurzfristig irgendwo dranhänge. 

aber am wochenende bin ich dann wieder dabei. 

viele große vom 
fühns.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und Mädel,
> 
> nen HAC 5, neu OVP inklusive 2 Geschwindigkeitssensoren und 2 Trittfrequenz-Kits für 320,00 .
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

versandkostenfrei bei fabial.de für 289,00 EUR sofort lieferbar.
Aber Du wolltest doch unbedingt den Garmin 305? 

Gruß P.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] das ist was für Dich  

MISSION TWO startet bald ... mitten durch unsere Hoheitsgebiete und ich kann (fast) nicht


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Patrick, Cersten - wollen wir morgen wie besprochen fahren?
> Voraussetzung ist, es regnet nicht.
> 
> Bei mir entscheidet es sich leider kurzfristig, deswegen habe ich bislang auf einen LMB-Eintrag verzichtet.
> ...



bin dabei ...   hab eben bei Kachelmann gecheckt: müssen wohl ein andermal schwimmen gehen... morgen wird gefahren....  

Und nochwas: keiner hats gemerkt: der Jochen (JSchmitt) hatte auch Geburtstag. Alles Gute nochmal, Jochen, und lass dich mal wieder blicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (5. Dezember 2006)

Cooolllll er ist dabei    Na dann bis Morgen und wartet bloß  am Berg auf mich   

@[email protected] Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag  



Kulminator schrieb:


> bin dabei ...   hab eben bei Kachelmann gecheckt: müssen wohl ein andermal schwimmen gehen... morgen wird gefahren....
> 
> Und nochwas: keiner hats gemerkt: der Jochen (JSchmitt) hatte auch Geburtstag. Alles Gute nochmal, Jochen, und lass dich mal wieder blicken...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Cooolllll er ist dabei    Na dann bis Morgen und wartet bloß  am Berg auf mich



Klar, wenn schon die Creme de la Creme unterwegs ist....   Freu mich...


----------



## Staanemer (5. Dezember 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> versandkostenfrei bei fabial.de für 289,00 EUR sofort lieferbar.
> Aber Du wolltest doch unbedingt den Garmin 305?
> ...



Jo, weiss ich. Dazu kommt aber der Kit fürs zweite Rad (45) und der zweite Trittfrequenz-Kit (30 ), zusammen 364 .

Garmin reizt micht sehr. Ist aber wesentlich teuerer, Batterien halten nur kurz und er ist riesig gross.
Tja, und die wichtigste Frage: wozu brauche ich Navigation?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2006)

Der Akku hängt am Ladegerät.

Ich hoffe nur, es kommt mir morgen in der Firma nichts dazwischen (wie schon so oft). Einstweilen bis morgen, 19:00 h.


----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2006)

Moin Männers

So ist es braaav  Schöön fleißig Winterpokalpunkte sammeln  

Regnen könnte es schon aber wenn das wie in den letzten Tagen nur ein bisserl tropft ist das ja noch hinnehmbar.

Ich werd heut am Main bereits gegen 16:30 Uhr ne lockere Runde fahren, weil bei mir Morgen dann der längere und genehmigte  Ausgang bevorsteht. Um den Flughafen rumfahren wollt ich schon immer mal. 

Jungs, ich wünsch Euch heute ne schöne Tour  

@[email protected] Muß ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen was es mit der Mission Two auf sich hat

Bis bald im Wald


Grüße


Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Dezember 2006)

Wo ist eigentlich der Sportkamerad Jazzmann? Seit der Tour in der letzten Woche gab es kein Lebenszeichen mehr.


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Jo, weiss ich. Dazu kommt aber der Kit fürs zweite Rad (45) und der zweite Trittfrequenz-Kit (30 ), zusammen 364 .
> 
> Garmin reizt micht sehr. Ist aber wesentlich teuerer, Batterien halten nur kurz und er ist riesig gross.
> Tja, und die wichtigste Frage: wozu brauche ich Navigation?



Na, wenn Du keine Navigation brauchst, dann würde ich mir das Garmin-Teil nicht antun. Und der Speed/Cadence-Sensor für 2. Bike kostet auch bei Garmin extra.

HAC würde ich nicht mehr nehmen. Ich denke, Deine Kritikpunkte waren da genau wie meine: Defektanfällig, unzuverlässig, grobe Aufzeichnungs-Auflösung und langsamer Service. Ob das beim neuen HAC5 wirklich besser geworden ist? Also der letzte Punkt sicher nicht...

Ich denke gerade drüber nach vom HAC4 auf Polar 720i umzusteigen. Mit meinem ollen Polar M52 von früher war ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Dezember 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bruder Jörn und alle :
> 
> Ich bin morgen um 19 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz.
> 
> Wenn Black Trek auch kommt zeigen wir Ihr den Wasserloser Bikepark.


Ich fürchte, das wird bei mir heute nix . 

Aber wie wär´s denn Sonntag, oder ist da schon was anderes geplant?


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade drüber nach vom HAC4 auf Polar 720i umzusteigen. Mit meinem ollen Polar M52 von früher war ich sehr zufrieden.



Gute Idee - ich habe mir auch erst die Tage einen S710i zugelegt (gleiches Modell wie 720i nur mit Kunststoffschale und 30 EUR günstiger). Den bekommt man im Moment um 200 EUR ..
ABER: bei Hochspannungsleitungen (z.B. entlang von Bahngleisen) steigt die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit und der Puls schon mal auf schwindelerregende 121 kmh / 231 Schläge... Ist aber bisher extrem selten vorgekommen. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden. Aufzeichnung funktioniert gut. Datenübertragung per Infrarot zum Laptop unter Windows 2000 kein Problem. Bei XP und einem USB IrDa Dongle hab ich noch Probleme... 
Insgesamt aber deutlich zuverlässiger als mein alter Ciclo CM414 und wegen der Pulsmessung auch für andere Sportarten wir Spinning, Laufen oder Schwimmen geeignet.... 
Wenn es dir nur um die Pulsmessung geht (statt deinem ollen M52) könnte ich dir einen sehr wenig benutzten Polar F11 (ohne Brustgurt) günstig anbieten.... 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (6. Dezember 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ABER: bei Hochspannungsleitungen (z.B. entlang von Bahngleisen) steigt die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit und der Puls schon mal auf schwindelerregende 121 kmh / 231 Schläge... Ist aber bisher extrem selten vorgekommen. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden. Aufzeichnung funktioniert gut. Datenübertragung per Infrarot zum Laptop unter Windows 2000 kein Problem. Bei XP und einem USB IrDa Dongle hab ich noch Probleme...
> Kulmi



Mir gehts hauptsächlich um Trainingsaufzeichung, genau da kann ich auch kurze Ausfälle überhaupt nicht brauchen, schon gar keine irrsinnnigen Geschwindigkeitsanzeigen, die machte der HAC 4 jetzt auch. Und von Infrarot halte ich mal überhaupt nix, das war vorgestern. Zudem muss man berücksichtigen, dass Polar Pulsmesser mit Radfunktion baut und Ciclo baut Radcomputer mit Pulsfunktion.

@BlackTreck, die Sachlage hat sich geändert:

Anfällig ist der HAC 4 Pro definitiv nicht mehr, ist schon mal runtergefallen.
Der Service bei Ciclosport geht in Ordnung. Die sind zwar nicht schnell, aber sehr nett, kompetent und recht unbürokratisch.
Den HAC 4 Pro habe ich eingeschickt. Er zeigte nahezu auf jeder der letzten 7Touren falsche oder gar keine Geschwindigkeitswerte an. Die PC Schnittstelle funktionierte nicht immer. Pulsanzeige viel noch nie aus. Auch nicht an Bahngleisen oder Strommasten.

Die PC Schnittstelle hatte ein Kontaktproblem. Aus diesem Grund wird ein Kunststoffstreifen unter den Bügel geklebt, dann läufts wieder. Das kann man auch selbst machen. Das Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit erklärt sich auch sehr einfach:
Erstens die Edi 5 (6000 Volt): bei Abblendlicht wirre Werte, bei Fernlicht gar keine mehr.
Und zweitens *(und das gilt für alle analogen Funkübertragungen, Sigma, Cilco, Polar, etc):* die DCF-Funkmasten zwischen Seligenstadt und Stockstadt stören weitläufig ALLE analogen Signalgeber, mehr oder weniger.
Der HAC 4 Pro und auch mein Sigma zeigen am Main bei Mainanschaff keine Werte mehr an. Teilweise auch im Spessart und im Rodgau. Komischerweise geht der HAC auf dem Feldberg, der Sigma nicht.
Und deshalb tauscht Ciclo gegen Aufpreis alle HAC 4 Pro Modelle gegen den HAC 5 aus, wenn man PLZ-Gebiet 63xxx wohnt. D.h. morgen trifft hier ein nagelneuer HAC 5 ein.
Diesen werde ich entweder behalten oder verkaufen, um auf den Edge 305 auszuweichen. Ich denke aber eher den HAC 5 zu behalten und zusätzliche ein GPS zu kaufen, wenns benötigt wird.

Sorry für den vielen Text.

Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Und zweitens *(und das gilt für alle analogen Funkübertragungen, Sigma, Cilco, Polar, etc):* die DCF-Funkmasten zwischen Seligenstadt und Stockstadt stören weitläufig ALLE analogen Signalgeber, mehr oder weniger.
> 
> Thomas


Und genau die Masten sind der Grund weshalb ich weder Polar noch HAC habe, sondern den Ciclo M436, da man den mit Kabel verwenden kann.

Berichte dann mal ob der HAC5 dort funktioniert, wen wäre er auch ein Thema für mich.


----------



## bike69 (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Patrick,

vielen Dank nochmal für die Klasse Tour und die super Führung   

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit so einem tollen Team.  

Bis die Tage wieder im Wald.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Dezember 2006)

Das war doch mal eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde. 
In diese Richtung bin ich noch nie abgefahren. Irgendwann muss ich das aber auch mal bei Tageslicht fahren.


----------



## fohns (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

war klasse, endlich wieder mitzufahren!!!!

@JSchmitt: herzliche glückwünsche auch von mir nachträglich zum geburtstag.
ich hoffe, Du hast kräftig gefeiert!!!!

@Björn: freitag geht nun bei mir definitiv nicht. schade.

wir sehen uns am wochenende, viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Staanemer (7. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Berichte dann mal ob der HAC5 dort funktioniert, wen wäre er auch ein Thema für mich.



Mach ich, die anderen HAC´s lassen sich übrigens inoffiziell auf Kabel umbaun. Funkprobleme Ade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2006)

Super Tour gestern    - und viel Neuland entdeckt. Danke, Patrick... Wir sollten die Südgrenze unseres des Spessart Wölfe Revieres unter Leitung von Patrick weiter ausbauen...

War übrigens gestern bis auf einen "kleinen" Schönheitsfehler (zu dumm, daß die Schlucht immer einen soo hässlichen Peak hinterlässt... ) eine fast reine GA Tour! Schaut euch mal das Höhenprofil an....







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> wir sehen uns am wochenende, viele grüße vom
> fohns.


Habt Ihr schon was ausgemacht ?  

Ich hab nämlich gerade mit Erdi01 ne Tour ausgemacht, die ich Euch anbieten wollte. Er hat da einiges auf GPS  

Oder muß ich gar nix in der Richtung anbieten weil schon was ansteht  

Ich meld mich heutenachmittag wieder (bin ausnahmsweise in Zeitdruck) 

und tschüssssssss


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2006)

*Wichtiger Hinweis zur Transalp Classic 14.07. bis 21.07.2007 an alle Interessenten!!!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten es in der letzten Zeit ja mehrfach besprochen, zuletzt auf unserer gestrigen Tour.

Ich habe heute eine Reservierungsanfrage bei Alps gestellt. Wir haben bis 20.12. die feste Option auf 8 Plätze. Um sicher zu gehen, sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen Nägel mit Köpfen machen und buchen.

Überlegt euch, ob ihr ein Einzel- bzw. Doppelzimmer möchtet und wer welches Zimmer mit wem belegt.

Ich bitte euch, die Buchung dann in den nächsten Tagen selbst vorzunehmen. Robert (mein alter Münchner Bergkamerad) und ich haben unseren Hut heute bereits in den Ring geworfen und fest gebucht.

@Cersten, Fohns, Kulmi, Patrick, Rocky, Torpedo - ich werde eure Namen Alps schon mal unverbindlich mitteilen, dann sollte denen die Gruppenzuordnung leichter fallen.

*Nachstehend noch einmal die heutige Korrespondenz:*

From: ALPS Biketours  <[email protected]>
To: Robert Urban  
Date: Do 07.12.2006
Subject: Re: Transalp 2007

Lieber Robert Urban,
vielen Dank für die Anfrage. Wir könnten Ihnen eine Option für die 8 
Personen bis zum 20.12.06 einräumen.
Wenn dann schon einige Teilnehmer gebucht haben, können wir für 2-3 
Personen die Option auch noch etwas verlängern, nur nicht für die ganze 
Gruppe.
Erfahrungsgemäß kommen nach den Feiertagen sehr viele Neubuchungen rein 
und es könnte bei dem ein oder anderen Termin dann zu Engpässen kommen.
Wir freuen uns auch Ihre Nachricht.
Viele Grüße
Anke Peters, ALPS Team
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Robert Urban schrieb:
> Hallo Alps,
>
> danke für die neuen Termine für 2007.
>
> Wir planen fürs neue Jahr die Classic mit einer größeren Gruppe (voraussichtlich etwa 8 Personen).
>
> Unser Wunschtermin wäre der Abfahrtstermin 14.07.2007.
>
> Bis wann müßten wir denn fix buchen, bzw. könnt Ihr uns bis Mitte Januar 2007 entsprechende Plätze reservieren?
>
> Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
>
> Robert Urban


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon was ausgemacht ?
> 
> Ich hab nämlich gerade mit Erdi01 ne Tour ausgemacht, die ich Euch anbieten wollte. Er hat da einiges auf GPS



So Jungs und Mädel 

ich bins nochmal mit etwas mehr Zeit als heutevormittag. Wie auch immer eine eventuelle Sonntagsplanung schon steht, hier das aktuelle Angebot von Volker und mir.

Sonntagstour zum "Kühkopf"

Treffpunkt am Shooters Hanau wäre dann um 10:00 Uhr damit wir pünktlich in Dietzenbach sind. Es dreht sich um eine lockere (aber längere  ) Runde ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter, circa 140 Km von Hanau aus, vergleichbar mit der Miltenbergtour. Also eine Hausnummer unter Vulkanradweg  Wer erst in Dietzenbach startet, spart nochmals knappe 20 KM . Ich, als alter Verfechter von gemütlichen Pausen, werde dafür sorgen, dass wir zu einer Pause kommen. Gelle Erdi01  

Ich freue mich auf jeden Mitstreiter , bitte teilt mit wo Ihr einsteigt. Die Aussichten für Sonntag sehen sehr gut aus, ich kann auch nur an diesem Tag touren.

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2006)

Am Sonntag findet für mich keine Tour statt. 

Adventsessen mit der Family bestimmt meine Terminplanung. Wenn ich da nicht erscheine, werde ich enterbt und vom Hof gejagt. Das will ich nicht riskieren.


----------



## Staanemer (7. Dezember 2006)

Mein Gott, was ist den bloss los. Kann der keiner mehr vernÃ¼nftige Arbeit abliefern?

HAC 5 ausgepackt, angeschaut, eingepackt und zurÃ¼ckgeschickt. Display sitzt schief im GehÃ¤use. QualitÃ¤tskontrolle gibts da wohl nicht.

Komplett winddichte und wasserabweisende Hose bei terrific bestellt. Hose ausgepackt, angeschaut, eingepackt und zurÃ¼ckgeschickt. Nur vorne winddicht, hinten bloss Stoff. Die kennen Ihre eigenen Artikel nicht.

Gewinde-Fahrwerk nach Reparatur beim Hersteller reklamiert. Kam zurÃ¼ck als Nachnahme mit Ã¼ber 100 â¬. Kein Anruf, keine E-Mail, eine Rechnung ohne Reparaturbericht. Ja glauben die ernsthaft, ich zahle was, ohne das ich weiss fÃ¼r was eigentlich? Annahme verweigert. Angerufen: keiner da, alle in Essen auf der Motorshow.

Wenn ich so arbeiten wÃ¼rde, dann hÃ¤tte ich keine Kunden mehr.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was ist den bloss los. Kann der keiner mehr vernünftige Arbeit abliefern?
> 
> HAC 5 ausgepackt, angeschaut, eingepackt und zurückgeschickt. Display sitzt schief im Gehäuse. Qualitätskontrolle gibts da wohl nicht.
> 
> ...



iss nicht dein Tag, heute ....  

Auf die geniale Sonntagstour muss ich leider verzichten... bin übers WE mit meiner Liebsten in den Bergen....


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Sportkamerad Jazzmann? Seit der Tour in der letzten Woche gab es kein Lebenszeichen mehr.



Hallo....  Melde mich wieder zurück....
Musste beruflich kurzfristig ein paar Tage in die Schweiz fliegen und bin wieder zurück....  

Werd gleich ma die ganzen verpassten Posts nachlesen....


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. Bei der Hose kann ich Dir die Pearl Izumi 
Gavia Cycling Bib Tight empfehlen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2006)

*Grüße an alle alten und evtl. neuen Mitleser- und Fahrer  

Damit jeder Neuling auch weiß um was es hier geht, mal wieder der Eingangspost des Threads.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Mitstreiter  Einfach posten und mal mitkommen  

99 % der jetzigen Threadteilnehmer haben hier auch mal so angefangen. 

Geht einfach mal auf die ersten Seiten unseres Threads und scrollt nach den reichlich gemachten Bilder unserer Touren oder schaut in mein Fotoalbum. Dann wisst Ihr in etwa was wir im Wald so treiben  Hier nun der Eingangspost: *

_Hallo

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart. 

Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden  Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking macht. 

Der Treffpunkt, Starttage- und Zeit müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein, Hauptsache es tut sich hier was. Denkbar ist es, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt, daß man sich auf halber Strecke trifft und dann was gemeinsames fährt. Es können sich alle, die in einem Umkreis von circa 45 Radminuten +/- 15 wohnen angesprochen fühlen. Natürlich auch jene die längere Zeiten in Kauf nehmen  oder gar das Auto zum Treffpunkt bewegen wollen. Ich denke da ist  einiges an Touren möglich  

So, da bin ich mal gespannt  wie viele vom Forum aus der Hanauer Umgegend hier rumfleuchen. Ich werde wohl einen langen Atem haben müssen   


Grüße Google _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Super Tour gestern    - und viel Neuland entdeckt. Danke, Patrick... Wir sollten die Südgrenze unseres des Spessart Wölfe Revieres unter Leitung von Patrick weiter ausbauen...


 Und da wollt ich auch nochmal drauf eingehen  

Patrick, was hälsten davon wenn wir uns unter der Woche mit dem guiden immer mal abwechseln  "Öfter mal was Neues" würd ich sagen.

Schön, dass wir immer mehr Guides entdecken  

Soo, gleich geh ich biken 


Grüße

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Dezember 2006)

Muss mich für einen evtl. Nightride heute abmelden.


----------



## fohns (8. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir hatten es in der letzten Zeit ja mehrfach besprochen, zuletzt auf unserer gestrigen Tour.
> (...)
> @Cersten, Fohns, Kulmi, Patrick, Rocky, Torpedo - ich werde eure Namen Alps schon mal unverbindlich mitteilen, dann sollte denen die Gruppenzuordnung leichter fallen.



Manche dinge sind so verrückt, das man nur der überzeugung nachhängt, sie kapieren zu können. um dann von der verrückten realität tatsächlich überzeugt zu werden.
wahrscheinlich schon beim ersten anblick des zwanzigprozentigen anstiegs über drei stunden ohne pause. oder schon vorher.

egal, ich habe gebucht.
vielen dank, Bruder Jörn, für die vorarbeit.

jetzt ists mir schon ein wenig bammelig ums bikerherz


----------



## bike69 (9. Dezember 2006)

Tja, gesagt ist gesagt und daraufhin habe ich eben auch gebucht  

Auch von mir Danke an Dich Bruder Jörn.

Dann sollten wir mal über das Training reden.

@Patrick, was ist nun mit Dir ?????



fohns schrieb:


> Manche dinge sind so verrückt, das man nur der überzeugung nachhängt, sie kapieren zu können. um dann von der verrückten realität tatsächlich überzeugt zu werden.
> wahrscheinlich schon beim ersten anblick des zwanzigprozentigen anstiegs über drei stunden ohne pause. oder schon vorher.
> 
> egal, ich habe gebucht.
> ...


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir mal über das Training reden.


 Nicht nur reden sondern auch tätig werden... Und zwar regelmässig  Das ist eine Hausnummer, die Ihr da gebucht habt vor der auch ich Respekt habe. An 6 Tage ohne Pause Höhenmeter schrubben, die Ihr das ganze Jahr noch nicht gefahren seid  

Einige von Euch sind ja noch nicht so lange beim biken dabei, da fehlt die Beständigkeit in der Form.

Euer Trainingsplan kann deshalb eigentlich nur fahren, fahren fahren heissen. Und zwar jetzt ! Im Winter die Grundlage schaffen durch regelmäßige und lange Touren. Ab und an Höhenmeter für die Kraft fahren. Ab dem Frühjahr dann konsequent Höhenmeter bolzen.

Die Zeit wird schneller vorbei sein als Ihr denkt: Einige von Euch brauchen (mindestens) 3 Monate um erst mal ne ordentliche Grundlage durch regelmäßige Ausritte zu schaffen. Rückschläge,-warum auch immer -, nicht mitgerechnet...es ist bereits Dezember ( bisher der wärmste seit Jahren !! ) und es wird bis einschliesslich März sicherlich nicht besser mit dem Wetter und den Trainingsvoraussetzungen. Bis spätestens April müßt Ihr Euch ne gute Grundlage angefahren haben, damit Ihr neben der Ausdauer jetzt so langsam auch die Kraft und Kondition am Berg ausbauen könnt. Dann seid Ihr fitt im Juli. Wer meint, er hätte im Frühjahr noch genug Zeit, der ist auf den falschen Dampfer  Und passt auf, dass die Fitnesschere nicht zu weit auseinander klafft.

Machts blos nicht all zu wissenschaftlich mit Eurer Planung. Wir sind Hobbybiker, die keine Zeit haben einen professionellen Trainingsplan konsequent durchhalten zu können. Das gibt nur Frust wenns nicht klappt.

Das ist die unprofessionelle Meinung eines Hobbybikers, der seine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen schon gemacht hat


Grüße und bis vielleicht morgen

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2006)

Was Google sagt, stimmt.

Aber macht euch auf der anderen Seite auch nicht zu sehr verrückt.
Ich bin 10 Wochen nach der Kreuzbandnummer schon wieder die Trails am Gardasee gefahren. Tremalzo und Altissimo und einige andere nette Sachen. Wenn die Grundlage stimmt und der innere Schweinehund besiegt ist, dann wird das schon. Man muss es eben wirklich wollen.

Ich zumindest bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass das eine sehr unterhaltsame Woche geben wird.

Stellt euch immer wieder die entscheidende Frage: "Warum fahre ich auf diesen verflixten Berg?" Die Antwort ist simpel: "Weil er da ist."


----------



## fohns (9. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Einige von Euch sind ja noch nicht so lange beim biken dabei, da fehlt die Beständigkeit in der Form.



hohoho??
(mich unangesprochen fühlend) 
was spricht denn hier aus Deiner brust, mein Lieber??

ich stimme Bruder_Jörn voll zu.
der spaß wird im vordergrund stehen.






viele grüße vom 
fohnsX.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2006)

Sehr richtig.

"Quäl dich - du Sau."

Wer den Spruch am Berg zuerst zu hören bekommt, der darf einen ausgeben.


----------



## fohns (9. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> "Quäl dich - du Sau."



habe gerade die gleichnamige biographie von UnsUdo gelesen. 
an einem tag natürlich.
allein das qualifiziert doch schon für die berge.

oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2006)

Sorry, aber das reicht leider noch nicht. Erst wenn du Höllentour auch gesehen hast, bist du gewappnet.

"Die Berge sind der natürliche Feind des Radfahrers." Erik Zabel


----------



## fohns (9. Dezember 2006)

der gute Erik ist ja auch ein sprinter.
wir aber sind doch richtig gute kletterer.

und natürlich schauen wir uns die tour an. läuft ja am 07.07. an. und ab dem 14.07. auch in den französischen alpen. passt doch. 
vorschlag: wir machen einfach einen kurzen abstecher am 15.07. nach Val d´Isere?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Dezember 2006)

mache werden den Tag noch verfluchen, an dem sie den AlpenX gebucht haben  

Was Google sagt stimmt 100% !!! Ihr habt nur noch ein halbes Jahr Vorbereitungszeit.

Warum fahren Google und ich nach Möglichkeit jedes WE eine Tour 100KM + X - klar, weil wir Spaß am fahren haben - UND weil unser erster Seasonhöhepunkt schon Mitte März auf Malle liegt.

Diese WE Touren sind für Euch AlpenXer eingentlich Pflichtprogramm !!!


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> was spricht denn hier aus Deiner brust, mein Lieber??


Oliver, ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht  Kannst Du es bitte auf den Punkt bringen ? 

Klar soll der Spass im Vordergrund stehen, deshalb macht man es ja. Zu ernst darf man die Sache natürlich auch nicht angehen, sonst geht nämlich genau das verloren. 

Zu locker sollte man das aber auch nicht sehen .....Pause *nachdenk*  Sonst wirds sicherlich nicht spassig. Für den einen oder anderen oder auch für die Gruppe  

Ich (Ihr) hab(t) den Vorteil mich etwas aus dem Fenster lehnen zu dürfen weil ich nicht dabei bin  

Das ist auch nur ein kleiner Denkanstoss.....Ihr macht das schon  Ich sach jetzt auch nix mehr, die Zeit wirds zeigen  

Edit: Der Erdi war wieder schneller und ......er hat auch Recht 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Staanemer (9. Dezember 2006)

Tja, da finde ich ja mal gut, dass Ihr dabei seid.
Ich traue mich nicht recht (gesundheitlich).

Allerdings bin ich zum Thema Grundlagentraining etwas anderer Meinung.
Die langen Touren sind keinesfalls Pflicht.

Sinn eines Grundlagentrainings ist es so oft im optimalen Pulsbereich zu Trainieren wie möglich, ohne sich dabei zu überlasten. Je nach Grundkondition kann dieser Pulsbereich gar nicht über 100 km oder mehr gehalten werden. Der Puls steigt automatisch irgendwann an, wenn die Ausdauergrenze erreicht ist, diese ist bei jedem verschieden.
So ist es sinnvoller an zwei Tagen je 3 Stunden zu trainieren, als an einem Tag 6 Stunden am Stück. Die Regenerationsphasen und damit auch die Pausentage sind wesentlich kürzer, die Gesamtfahrzeit pro Woche/Monat ist höher. Die 100 km (oder mehr) kommen dann ganz von selbst.

Gruss

Thomas

PS: Wie stehts mit dem Interesse für eine Spessartrundfahrt morgen so gegen 10:30 Uhr?


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2006)

Deswegen mach ich nach 3 Stunden immer lecker Kaffeepäuschen   Diese Pause ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

Aber stimmt schon: Zu lang ist zu lang.  Da sind aber die Grenzen bei jedem anders.

Als ich das  noch (etwas) wissenschaftlich betrieb, sagte mein damaliger "Cheffe" Mach nicht länger als 3 Stunden Intervalltraining, danach kannste von mir aus noch 2 Stunden GA dran hängen...(sind schon 5 Stunden).

Zu 6 Stunden GA und mehr meinte er eigentlich nur, dass man die anderen Werte G2 und höher zu Gunsten seiner Grundlage kaputt fährt...(Sofern man darüber überhaupt schon eine passable Leistung hat)

Die Meinungen sind sehr kontrovers.....Fahren überhaupt  ist sicherlich schon mal er richtige Weg  

@[email protected] Gesundheitlich  Was issn los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (9. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Oliver, ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht  Kannst Du es bitte auf den Punkt bringen ?



klar: ich wollte nur gerne wissen, wie Du darauf kommst?

mit Deiner ansage hast Du natürlich völlig recht.
Erdi hat auch recht. 
Staanemer auch.
jeder auf seine weise, jeder auch mit der erfahrung des jahrelangen mtb-fahrens. der eigenen erfahrung.
damit will ich nicht sagen, dass mir das völlig egal wäre, was Ihr da schreibt. im gegenteil: ich finde es durchaus auch wichtig für mich, aus Euren erfahrungen zu lernen und diese zu hören.


ich wollte hier keine trainingsdiskussion aufkommen lassen.
was ich sagen will, ist, dass jeder, der bei dieser AlpX mitfährt, genau weiß, worauf er sich einlässt. ohne ausnahme. und jeder muss und wird für sich selbst entscheiden, wie er sich vorbereitet. 
was dabei herauskommt und was jeder von dem event mit nach hause nimmt, dafür ist jeder selbst verantwortlich. und zum jetzigen zeitpunkt ist jeder mit ernsthaftigkeit dabei. keiner nimmt das vorhaben auf die leichte schulter.

wenn ich die leute als gruppe betrachte, mache ich mir überhaupt keine sorgen. denn alle sind erwachsen und biker genug, um verantwortung nicht nur für sich selbst, sondern auch für die truppe zu übernehmen.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> mache werden den Tag noch verfluchen, an dem sie den AlpenX gebucht haben



ganz bestimmt werden auch diese momente kommen. das ist auch jedem sehr wohl bewusst.
die momente, in denen dieser "tag" aber gefeiert wird, werden überwiegen.
da bin ich sicher.


und für sonntag hätte ich auch mehr lust aufs gelände, daher:
@staanemer: ich wäre dabei. setz doch was rein.


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> klar: ich wollte nur gerne wissen, wie Du darauf kommst?


 Aaahh, Jetzt kapier ich es. Ich hab das gepostet weil ich mir eben gerade nicht sicher bin ob allen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bewusst ist, dass man für den AlpenX eine gewisses Pensum absolvieren sollte. Spätestens aber jetzt ist´s jedem bewußt geworden .

Dein post sagt dazu alles, so wie es sein soll  

@[email protected] CD ist heute endlich im Schnelldurchlauf gecheckt worden. Da ist einiges (geiles) dabei für laaaaaange Solotourten  Danke dafür !

Ich verschick in Kürze nochmal ne PN wegen unserer Weihnachtsfeier am kommenden Samstag  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## bike69 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

bin auch für das Gelände, wäre aber eher für 11:00. Ok, 10:30 ginge auch  

Hauptsache fahren und was für die Kondition tun  



fohns schrieb:


> und für sonntag hätte ich auch mehr lust aufs gelände, daher:
> @staanemer: ich wäre dabei. setz doch was rein.



@[email protected] Danke, bin der Meinung, Du hast für uns alle gesprochen.  

@Erdi und [email protected] Danke für die Hinweise, welche wir natürlich sehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Staanemer (9. Dezember 2006)

Danke für den telefonischen Hinweis!!!

LMB Eintrag für morgen gesetzt.

Wir fahren langsam, lange und Gelände. Freue mich schon drauf.
Vorsichtshalber mal Licht mitnehmen.
*Akku muss ich auch noch nachladen, nicht vergessen.*

@google: Die Gesundheit meines Allerwertesten liegt mir sehr am Herzen. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich 6 Tage am Stück sitzen kann. Das muss ich erst mal ausprobieren, bevor ich den anderen die Tour versaue. Deswegen laufen ich zu Zeit auch recht viel und bin so pingelig bei der Wahl meines Sattels. Morgen wird sich zeigen, ob der neue passt.

Viel Spass


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2006)

Guten Abend Jungs

Hab grad gemerkt, dass ich ziemlich viele PN`s schicken müsste   Das is mir nix. Deshalb auf diesem Wege:

Christoph hat mir leider nicht gesagt wer nun definitiv an der Weihnachtsfeier teil nimmt. Nichts gegen Dich Christoph, ich bin von Natur aus ungeduldig und ängstlich  

Ich habe unten mal ne Liste erstellt wer meiner Meinung nun alles kommt oder auch kommen könnte. Wenn jemand absagen will, ein Anhang zu wenig oder zuviel drauf ist, bitte nochmal an mich *verbindlich per PN zurück melden*. Ich hab halt für ne gewisse Anzahl von Personen die Lokalität gebucht und würd mir blöd vorkommen wenn es ne ganze Reihe mehr oder weniger sind. Wenn ich keine Rückmeldung erhalte, gehe ich davon aus, dass die betreffende Person kommt. Bitte gebt mir bis Donnerstagabend ne Rückmeldung wenn was nicht stimmt.
Danke und ich freu mich schon riesig auf diese Tour !!!!!!  

Hier die Liste:

2  Bruder Jörn und Anhang
4  Kulminator und Anhang
6  Bike 69 und Anhang
8  Rocky und Anhang
10 Fohns und Anhang
11 Staanemer
13 JSchmitt und Anhang
15 Mtb Ede und Anhang
16 Erdi01
17 Torpedo
 18 Der Silberfisch
20 Kobinatschef und Anhang
21 g-wa
23 Ich und Anhang

Grüße

Frank

Nachtrag: Jetzt liegt mir doch noch was auf der Zunge. Wenn der Staanemer net noch _den Mut _gehabt hätte auf den letzten Drücker das zu posten: 





Staanemer schrieb:


> PS: Wie stehts mit dem Interesse für eine Spessartrundfahrt morgen so gegen 10:30 Uhr?


Werd Ihr dann zuhause geblieben oder alleine gefahren weil sich keiner dazu erbarmt hätte (schon unter der Woche) mal zu fragen: "Hatt jemand Lust was anderes zu fahren ?" oder " Wer fährt mit mir Samstags ne Tour ? " etc. pp....Bitte postet doch endlich was Ihr fahren oder anbieten wollt. Das ist der Sinn dieses Threads, dann bleibt er erhalten. Danke !

Ich weiß, ich bin heut ein bisserl provokant....Muß auch mal sein


----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2006)

*Absenken*

Hährrlisch !!! Wunnerbare, föllisch planlose Tour durch den Spessatt.  

*Absenken*

So lieb´isch dees, ohne Zeitdruck, föllisch frei.

*Absenken*

Un der Matsch war doch net so schlimm Jungens, wie sind doch bloss bis zum grossen Kettenblatt versunken.   Absolut fahrbar (mit 1,5 cm hohen Stollen und 18/36 Übersetzung).  

Und dank Cersten sind wir jetzt auf Wege vorgestossen, die noch nie ein Mensch zu vor betreten hat.

Und das *Absenken* nicht vergessen.

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannkeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hährrlisch !!! Wunnerbare, föllisch planlose Tour durch den Spessatt.


   

Na hoffentlich ist jetzt noch jemand heiss auf eine völlig 

*planvolle Fernblicktour am Dienstag​  *
Ich fahre auf alle Fälle Dienstags sofern es keine Backsteine regnet. An einem anderen Tag kann ich net.

*Leute aufgepasst ! *Am kommenden Sonntag wird die permanente Mountainbikestrecke in Sulzbach unter die Stollen genommen  Infos und LMB-Eintrag folgen in Kürze.

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## bike69 (10. Dezember 2006)

Moin, Moin,

so nun habe ich mir erstmal was hinter die Zähne geworfen und die > 900 hm überwunden.  
@[email protected]    Dir hat der Schlamm doch fast am meisten Spass gemacht   

Fande die Tour auch extrem Klasse und ruft nach Wiederholung  und das Grinsen war aber auch bei Patrick nicht aus dem Gesicht zu wischen, was uns alle sehr gefreut hat.

@[email protected] Hoffe Du bist noch zeitnah nach Hause gekommen ??

@Bruder Jörn & [email protected] Ihr habt was verpasst  

Nächste Woche wird bei mir Zeitlich nicht so toll, da nun die Zeit der ganzen Weihnachtsfeiern und Essen mit Kunden, usw stattfindet.
Sehe aber hoffentlich alle am Samstag wieder   

@[email protected] Was ist das für ein Tour am Sonntag  




Staanemer schrieb:


> *Absenken*
> 
> Hährrlisch !!! Wunnerbare, föllisch planlose Tour durch den Spessatt.
> 
> ...


----------



## JSchmitt (10. Dezember 2006)

@Staanemer: Wg. Upgrade auf HAC5 - geht das auch vom HAC4? Woran unterscheiden sich HAC4 und HAC4Pro?

@Google: Ich kläre morgen mit meiner Mum, ob sie den Babysitter übernimmt ... da komme ich mit Anhang ;-). Ich würde auch den Oli P. mal fragen, ob er mitkommt ...  war diesen Herbst auch bei einer Tour mit dabei ... falls es nichts ausmacht !? 

Habe gerade meine erste Indoor-Cycling Tour hinter mir ... 20Grad kein Gegenwind nach 3 Wochen nichts machen ... puhh

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> @Staanemer: Wg. Upgrade auf HAC5 - geht das auch vom HAC4? Woran unterscheiden sich HAC4 und HAC4Pro?



Am besten fragst Du bei Ciclosport. Ich denke aber, dass der Kauf nicht allzu lange hersein darf, damit der HAC ausgetauscht wird.

Einen Vergleich zwischen den HAC, dem CM und dem Polar findest Du hier:

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/

unter Ciclosport / Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (10. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Am besten fragst Du bei Ciclosport. Ich denke aber, dass der Kauf nicht allzu lange hersein darf, damit der HAC ausgetauscht wird.
> 
> Einen Vergleich zwischen den HAC, dem CM und dem Polar findest Du hier:
> 
> ...



OK, ich habe ganz klar einen HAC4 ganz ohne PRO ;-).
Meiner lechst wieder nach einer neuen Batterie ... hier ist der HAC sehr wählerich ... ich hatte schon mehrmals entweder alte oder besch ... eidene Batterien ... nach wenigen Wochen ist dann der Spaß schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2006)

Apropos Batterien, wir müssten da alle mal reden wegen einer Sammelbestellung für HACs und LED Lichter.

Die 2032 bekommen wir von Maxell, hat ne hohe Qualität und läuft einwandfrei in meinem HAC 4 Pro, im PC, usw.
Die LED Lampen sind nicht wählerisch und laufen auch mit Billigbatterien.

Postet mal Eure Typen, ich muss dann mal gucken.


----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Die 2032 bekommen wir von Maxell, hat ne hohe Qualität und läuft einwandfrei in meinem HAC 4 Pro, im PC, usw.


 Ich brauch gerade aktuell einige CR 2032  Was kostet denn eine ? So 3-4 könnt ich gebrauchen.

So, wie angekündigt die Tourenangebote der nächsten Tage:

*Fernblicktour am Dienstag​*
*Sonntagstour nach Sulzbach zur offiziellen MTB-Strecke *​
Jeder kann nach seinem Belieben  schon ab Hanau oder auch später einsteigen. Nach dem Motto "Volle Kanne dabei oder Körner sparen für Sulzbach"  Siehe Startzeiten-/orte im LMB-Eintrag !

Hier die gewünschten Infos zur Strecke:

*Infos zur Strecke *



JSchmitt schrieb:


> @Google: Ich kläre morgen mit meiner Mum, ob sie den Babysitter übernimmt ... da komme ich mit Anhang ;-). Ich würde auch den Oli P. mal fragen, ob er mitkommt ...  war diesen Herbst auch bei einer Tour mit dabei ... falls es nichts ausmacht !?


 Klar, Jeder ist willkommen  

Guds Nächtle


Google


----------



## Staanemer (11. Dezember 2006)

Hm Sulzbach, das ist der Sonntag nach der Weihnachtsfeier. 

Schlechter Termin, keine Chance. Entweder richtig feiern, oder lange Radtour, beides geht nicht. Im Zuge der lang angekündigten Feier werde ich richtig feiern.


----------



## JSchmitt (11. Dezember 2006)

@Staanemer: Ich würde auch 4x CR2032 nehmen. Die gehen immer ;-).
Wohldosiert dreimal täglich zu den Mahlzeiten ;-)
Irgendwie muß man zu seiner ENERGIE kommen.

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Dezember 2006)

@Google,

der Kombinatschef wird alleine kommen. Aber mit Bike.
Bin zur Zeit wieder im Ausland, werde aber am WoE wieder in HU sein. 
Das Freak ist beim Guenther zum Check. Das Liteville ist auf der Rolle zum Rollen (mit Slicks). Mache so wenigstens ein paar Kilometer pro Woche.

Irgendwas mitbringen zur Feier?

Grusz, dK


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2006)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Google,
> 
> der Kombinatschef wird alleine kommen.
> Das Freak ist beim Guenther zum Check. Das  Irgendwas mitbringen zur Feier?
> ...


 Ok, ich weiß bescheid wegen der Weihnachtsfeier. Ja der Günter  Der ist schon klasse  

Bring Dich gut gelaunt zur Feier mit. Das reicht  

@[email protected] Wer abends saufen kann, der kann morgens auch biken...Oder wie war nochmal die Weisheit ? In Sulzbach wäre der Treffpunkt erst um 12:00 Uhr...Hilfts irgend jemanden wenn ich die Startzeiten um 30 Minuten verschiebe   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Marco2k3 (11. Dezember 2006)

Was für ne Feier gehts ? Kann sein das mein Bike bis dahin schon da ist und ich ma mitfahr


----------



## fohns (11. Dezember 2006)

still ruht der see hier ungewohnter weise.
(edit: huch. posts verpennt........) 

ne frage ins lazarett:
wie gehts denn unserem Silberfisch?? ?? 

und was macht eigentlich die jugend?
marco, bist Du schon fließig am trainieren??

grüße vom
fohns,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2006)

Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich am Sonntag dabei. Die Eintracht und die Lions spielen am WE beide auswärts, also kann ich auch biken geh'n.

Die morgige Tour scheitert an meiner Arbeitszeit. 

Ich werde am Samstag alleine erscheinen. Na ja, nicht so ganz. Hunger, Durst und gute Laune bringe ich mit. Ist für die 3 auch genug Platz???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Was für ne Feier gehts ? Kann sein das mein Bike bis dahin schon da ist und ich ma mitfahr



Sorry, habe die Antwort darauf vergessen. Macht nichts, so arbeite ich mich in der internen Spam-Tabelle weiter nach vone.

Marco - am Samstag findet für alle, die in dieser Saison an den Touren teilgenommen haben, eine inoffizielle Weihnachtsfeier statt.  Weihnachten ist die Überschrift, viel wichtiger ist die Feier. [word] Jeder ist gern gesehen.

Übrigens: Alle die, die weniger als 20.000 hm in dieser Saison haben, dürfen sich in der Runde von diesem Manko freikaufen. [devil]

Der Rest steht im LMB.


----------



## Staanemer (11. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> In Sulzbach wäre der Treffpunkt erst um 12:00 Uhr...Hilfts irgend jemanden wenn ich die Startzeiten um 30 Minuten verschiebe
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Ob ich jetzt um 10 oder 12 nicht losfahre is meinem Kopp egal.

Ich könnts auch so ausdrücken:

*Ich würde ja gerne an der Tour teilnehmen, doch leider hab ich am Samstag ne Weihnachtsfeier und da wirds mit Sicherheit spät. Und schliesslich geht Familie vor.* 

Sorry.

Bin bestimmt nicht der Einzige, der auf ne Feier ist.  
Aber es würde helfen, wenn Du die Startzeit um 288 halbe Stunden verschiebst. Der Termin ist leicht unüberlegt und liegt etwas ungünstig, denkste net? Die Strecke steht noch Weile, das Thema Weihnachtsfeier drüfte bals gegessen sein. Ansonsten fahre ich dat Ding halt später mal. Am 24.12 hätt ich Zeit  

Ich denke, ich werde für Sonntag ne Kopffrei-Doppel-Aspirin-GA Runde einstellen, das ist das höchste der Gefühle. Man kanns mit dem Training auch übertreiben.

Un ich hab nichts dagegen wenn auch der *Marko *an der Weihnachts-Tour teilnimmt. Auch wenn er aus gutem Grund nicht in dieser Saison an Touren teilgenommen hat.


----------



## bike69 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Google,

leider kann ich Morgen an der Tour nicht mitfahren   

Kannst Du nicht die lecker Tour vom Sonntag im Sinne der Feier verschieben und wir machen dafür eine kleine Katerrunde so ab 11:00 ?? Habe eben gesehen, dass der 24.12 ja ein So. ist Was machen wir den am 1 und 2 Weihnachtsfeiertag?? Ist eigentlich eine Silvester / Neujahrstour geplant???

@[email protected] Habe eben meine Termine für die Woche bekommen und ich musste leider feststellen, dass ich die Woche bis auf Mi. (Patrick Day) Sa (Wölfefeier) und So (Katerrunde) ausfalle. Habe jeden Abend Termine. Wollte an sich am Donnerstag ne kleine Runde drehen, was damit für mich ausfällt (Sorry)   

Wünsche euch ein tolle Woche mit guten Touren


----------



## Staanemer (11. Dezember 2006)

Warum steht die Weihnachtsfeier eigentlich unter Offenbach, wennse in Steinheim ist?


----------



## Marco2k3 (11. Dezember 2006)

Uiii in Steinheim da komm ich 100% mal vorbei also mal schaun  Wieviel uhr solls losgehn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2006)

Moin allerseits

Ja Jungs, dass mit den Touren anbieten ist nicht immer so einfach wie gedacht. Es ist leider niemals jeden recht zu machen und dann muß man das ja auch noch mit seinen eigenen Terminen, insbesondere mit der Familie klar kriegen, wenn man als Anbieter und Guide bei der Tour dabei sein will  

Und zum Thema: "Man kann es mit dem Training auch übertreiben" Leute, gaaanz ehrlich: Ich übertreibs net  Mir macht das so gaaanz ehrlich richtigen Spass  Auch an diesem Sonntag   Sonst würd ich es nicht anbieten

Ich drücks mal so aus (Zur Tourenplanung): Zu lang zu kurz, zu spät zu früh, zu langsam zu schnell, der falsche Tag...bestimmt hab ich noch etwas vergessen....Ich habs nicht leicht :-( 

Der kommende Sonntag ist vielleicht wirklich nicht so ideal, dass wußte ich schon vorher. Wenn ich den Samstag anbiete, werden aber  auch viele nicht können  Oder ?  By the way. Ich biete nun mal, ausser meine GA-Touren, immer alle Touren, die ich fahre für die Allgemeinheit an, weil ich gerne gemeinsam mit Leuten fahre und einen aktiven Biketreff etablieren will. Ich fahr so oder so am Sonntag. Wenns regnet was kleineres am Samstag. Also was solls? Ich biets halt an und wenn jemand dabei ist umso schöner  

*Nachtrag:* Also mir gings ursprünglich, darum ob ich die Startzeit noch ein bisserl verschieben soll. Geht halt net viel weils sonst zu spät für mich wird. Und wenn jemand mitfährt fahr ich auch bestimmt Sulzbach weil ich Bock drauf habe 

In den darauf kommenden 2 Wochen(enden) wirds für viele recht ungünstig sein (Tipp: Weihnachten und so ..., Bei den Feiertagen geht bei mir voraussichtlich nix, vielleicht was kurzes. Ich biete natürlich trotzdem an bei mir mit zu fahren. Vielleicht liegts ja bei manchen günstig und er hat Lust...  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] Warum fährst Du net einfach ab 12:00 Uhr in Sulzbach die pingelischen 29 Km MTB-Strecke mit  Ne schöne Katerrunde


----------



## Staanemer (12. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Moin allerseits
> 
> Ja Jungs, dass mit den Touren anbieten ist nicht immer so einfach wie gedacht. Es ist leider niemals jeden recht zu machen und dann muß man das ja auch noch mit seinen eigenen Terminen, insbesondere mit der Familie klar kriegen, wenn man als Anbieter und Guide bei der Tour dabei sein will



Das wissen wir. Du brauchst Dich doch dafür nicht zurechfertigen. Du sagst doch selbst immer, wir sollen uns zu Touren und Vorschlägen öfter äussern. Weiter oben haste sogar irgendwann mal "provokant" um Aufklärung gebeten, damit Du weisst, woran Du bist.

Alles im grünen Bereich.  

Aber warum da Offenbach steht weiss ich immer noch net.


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das wissen wir. Du brauchst Dich doch dafür nicht zurechfertigen. Du sagst doch selbst immer, wir sollen uns zu Touren und Vorschlägen öfter äussern. Weiter oben haste sogar irgendwann mal "provokant" um Aufklärung gebeten, damit Du weisst, woran Du bist.


Ooch, ich wollt halt auch mal sagen, dass ich  nur bedingt flexibel sein kann   

Ein Lob, dass ich trotz eigener Hindernisse hier so oft und regelmäßig was anbiete hätt mir jetzt auch mal gut getan    Die Welt ist ungerecht  

Das mit dem Provokant haste aber ein bisserl falsch verstanden: Ich bat provakant darum, dass auch mal verstärkt andere Wölflein Touren im LMB anbieten sollen.  Dann wirds nämlich vielfältiger für uns und neuen Mitstreitern. Und vielleicht kann ich mich ja dann auch mal im Sessel zurücklehnen und einfach aufs Knöpfchen "mitfahren" drücken  

Aber es ist natürlich auch begrüssenswert wenn ich recht schnell weiß, ob an meiner Tour überhaupt Interesse besteht. Bruder Jörn hat ja schon mal Interesse bekundet....



So alle _Klarheiten_ beseitigt  

Für heute (wahrscheinlich) letzte Grüße

Google, führend in der Spamliste


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich melde mich mal aus den Rockys zurück! 
Hatte 6 Tage Sonne und Schnee satt.  

@[email protected]
Hatte vor meinem Urlaub noch mal in die Runde gefragt wer kommt zur Feier!
Habe nicht von allen eine Antwort bekommen! 
Schreibe dir die Liste per PM.

@[email protected]
Die Feier stand noch auf Offenbach weil ich damals noch keine Location hatte,
habe es aber hoffentlich zu deiner zufriedenheit geändert! 

@[email protected]

dann bis Samstag und alle gute Laune mitbringen  

Gruß Rocky Mountain


----------



## Staanemer (12. Dezember 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> Die Feier stand noch auf Offenbach weil ich damals noch keine Location hatte,
> habe es aber hoffentlich zu deiner zufriedenheit geändert!



Brav, in Bad Offenbach feier isch nämlich net.


----------



## Dennis Iturriag (12. Dezember 2006)

@ Google

Hi Google,

ich bin zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen. In deinem Profil ist mir eines deiner Räder ins Auge gesprungen: Kuips nova! Das sieht/hört man ja nicht so oft. Kann es sein, dass du mich letztes Jahr mal kurz vor Bruchköbel Ü B E R H O L T  hast, und dann freundlicherweise auf mich gewartet hast, weil ich auch ein Kuips hatte?
Aber abgesehen davon würde ich bei Deinen Touren gerne mal mitfahren, ich wohne in Albstadt (also grob zwischen Oberrodenbach und Somborn).
Warum bietest Du eigentlich Deine GA Touren nicht an?
Da ich nur Spassbiker bin und wahrscheinlich mit eurer Form nicht mithalten kann, käme mir Deine GA-Touren vielleicht entgegen ;-)

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> *Sonntagstour nach Sulzbach zur offiziellen MTB-Strecke *​
> Jeder kann nach seinem Belieben  schon ab Hanau oder auch später einsteigen. Nach dem Motto "Volle Kanne dabei oder Körner sparen für Sulzbach"  Siehe Startzeiten-/orte im LMB-Eintrag !
> 
> Hier die gewünschten Infos zur Strecke:
> ...



Würde auch gerne mit, bin aber Sonntag zeitlich etwas knapp bemessen. Ne kleine kurze Hausrunde sollte aber schon möglich sein...  

Mal sehen, was sonst noch geht....


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Frank und alle,

ich habe auch großes Interesse an der Tour am Sonntag. Bin aber auch ein wenig unsicher da ich nicht weiß wie die Weihnachtsfeier endet. 

Ein großes Lob an Dich für Dein unermüdliches Anbieten von Touren.
Es ist schon wahr, ohne Dein Engagement wäre es hier deutlich ruhiger. 

Ich möchte Deine Anregung aufgreifen und biete einen Nightride am Freitag
abend 19 Uhr , B8 Parkplatz an. 

Die Alpen Überquerer könnten sich da mal am langen Elend laben um ein wenig 
das Gefühl für lange Anstiege zu bekommen. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## bike69 (12. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] Da hat Patrick was gesagt und auch ein grosse Lob von mir für Deinen Einsatz   



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Frank und alle,
> 
> Ein großes Lob an Dich für Dein unermüdliches Anbieten von Touren.
> Es ist schon wahr, ohne Dein Engagement wäre es hier deutlich ruhiger.
> ...



@[email protected] habe leider am Freitag Weihnachtsfeier und falle damit aus     Wünsche Euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich für die Feier am Samstag eingetragen.
Ich komme mit Anhang ... zwar nicht mit meiner Frau, sondern mit Oli P.
Oli war dieses Jahr auch schon einmal dabei und ist ein technisch versierter Grammfeilscher vor dem Herrn ... wenn es ums Bike geht.

Da ich ihn in Roßdorf abholen werde und fahre kann ich ggf. noch zwei bis drei Leuten einen Shuttle geben (für die Hinfahrt mindestens).

PN für den möglichen Schuttle erwünscht.

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Staanemer (12. Dezember 2006)

Boah, hoffentlich rutscht hier keiner aus.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mi gerade mal die Winterpokalpunkte angesehen. O.k., ich laufe wohl ausser Konkurrenz mit.

Aber was Rocky da geschrieben hat, das ist ja mal die absoute Frechheit.
Lungert der Kerl doch wochenlang in den Rockies rum (Namesgleichheit ist rein zufällig), und dann will er dafür auch noch Punkte einheimsen.  

Darüber müssen wir am Samstag ernsthaft reden.  

Schön, dich wieder heil in unserer Mitte zu wissen. Ich bin auf den Schneebericht gespannt.


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2006)

Moin Jungs 


 Happy Birthday Patrick  

*Ich wÃ¼nsch Dir GlÃ¼ck und vor allem Gesundheit. Gesundheit ist das Wichtigste! *
Und das Du auch  immer schÃ¶n brav den Thread und den WÃ¶lfen treu bleibst. Wir brauchen Dich ! Gerne hÃ¤tte ich Dir meine GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche persÃ¶nlich Ã¼berbracht, leider gehts nicht  

@Patrick, Cersten @ Danke fÃ¼r Eure posts   Das ging bei mir runter wie Ãl. Auch vielen Dank fÃ¼r den PNâler   Wenn man weiÃ, dass die eigene AktivitÃ¤t geschÃ¤tzt wird, motiviert das natÃ¼rlich ungemein weiterhin am regelmÃ¤Ãigen Biketreff  zu arbeiten. Aber es gibt hier auch noch andere gewichtige Standbeine, die dazu beitragen, dass der Biketreff das ist was er ist.  Danke an alle, dass Ihr dabei seid  



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte Deine Anregung aufgreifen und biete einen Nightride am Freitag
> abend 19 Uhr , B8 Parkplatz an.


  Weiter so  Ich wÃ¤re gerne dabei, wir haben aber an dem Tag schon Freunde bei uns, falls das wegen unserem Kleinen Ã¼berhaupt klappt. Du weiÃt...

*@[email protected]* Ich hab die Startzeiten mal um 30 Minuten verschoben. Vielleichts hilfts dem einen oder anderen sich dafÃ¼r zu entscheiden. 

GrÃ¼Ãe

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hab mi gerade mal die Winterpokalpunkte angesehen. O.k., ich laufe wohl ausser Konkurrenz mit.
> 
> Aber was Rocky da geschrieben hat, das ist ja mal die absoute Frechheit.
> Lungert der Kerl doch wochenlang in den Rockies rum (Namesgleichheit ist rein zufällig), und dann will er dafür auch noch Punkte einheimsen.
> ...



@Bruder Jö[email protected]
Du glaubst ja gar nicht wie anstrengend es sein kann auf fast 4000m Höhe sich sportlich zu bewegen!
Wenn du dann auch noch einen Kumpel dabei hast der nur aus Lunge besteht sind die paar Punkte wohl berechtigt! 
Sei froh das es nicht nach Höhenmetern geht.

@Mtb [email protected]
auch von mir Happy Birthday Mtb Ede ​P.S. Hatte mein Handy vergessen!

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Patrick
> ...



na gut, die Eisbären gratulieren auch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Patrick,

die allerbesten Wünsche zum B-Day.


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi

ich funk nochmal dazwischen. Hier die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste zur Weihnachtsfeier:

1  Bruder Jörn 
3  Kulminator und Anhang
4  Bike 69 
6  Rocky und Anhang
8  Fohns und Anhang
10 Staanemer evtl. Anhang
12 JSchmitt mit OliP
14 Mtb Ede und Anhang
15 Erdi01
16 Torpedo
17 Der Silberfisch
18 Kobinatschef 
20 Ich und Anhang
21 Marko

Soweit alles Paletti  

@[email protected] Kommste ?
Was ist mit @[email protected] ? Er hat das letzte Mal WP-Punkte am 05.12. gemacht. Urlaub ? Teilnahme Weihnachtsfeier ?
@[email protected] hat ne E-Mail von mir erhalten.

Am Freitag meld ich dann die tasächlich benötigten Plätze an

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Patrick, herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag von mir und der Fohnsin!!!!! Alway blue skies, und natürlich: immer gute und gesunde Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (13. Dezember 2006)

*Alle Gute Patrick!!!*

Bis heute Abend. Wievel Uhr eigentlich?


*Batterien:*

Also, folgende Batterien habe ich herausgesucht:

AAAA (LED-RÃ¼cklicht):

Varta oder Duracell Zweierpack: 2,50â¬

CR 2032 Knopfzelle (Tacho, Pulssensor, etc.):

Panasonic 210mAh, 5er Pack: 2,50 â¬
Sony 220 mAh StÃ¼ckpreis: 1,00â¬
Varta 230 mAh StÃ¼ckpreis: 1,00 â¬
Duracell 180 mAh StÃ¼ckpreis: 1,05 â¬

CR123A (Cateye RÃ¼cklicht):

Sony 2400 mAh: 2,50 â¬

Um keine Versand bezahlen zu mÃ¼ssen werden die Batterien bei der nÃ¤chsten Bestellung mitbestellt, das heisst die genaue Lieferzeit kann ich nicht sagen, wahrsscheinleich 5-7 Tage.

Thomas

PS: Brauch jemand was von www.hibike.de ? Ich fahre dort heute mal hin.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2006)

Lieber Patrick, auch von uns (meiner Maus und mir) alles Gute ... Wir feiern dich heute abend....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2006)

Wird leider etwas später. Lasst mir noch ein Stück von der Torte übrig.


----------



## fohns (13. Dezember 2006)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine erste Indoor-Cycling Tour hinter mir ... 20Grad kein Gegenwind nach 3 Wochen nichts machen ... puhh




jesses.......







wo warste denn indoorbiken, Jochen??


----------



## JSchmitt (13. Dezember 2006)

fohns schrieb:


> jesses.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja im eigenen Wohnzimmer ... das Spinning Bike ist wieder fit, nachdem der Junior alle Leitungen auf Zugfestigkeit geprüft hatte ;-) ... und bei der Jahreszeit meint es meine Frau mit der Heizung gut ... da kommt es einem vor, als würde man im Sommer die ganze Zeit das letzte Asphaltband vor dem Hahnenkamm fahren ... und es will nicht enden ... !!!


----------



## JSchmitt (13. Dezember 2006)

Ja mensch auch ...
ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG PATRICK !!!
Viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit, das ist das Wichtigste!!!
Hab viel Spaß heute und ich freue mich schon auf Samstag!

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (13. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> *Alle Gute Patrick!!!*
> Varta oder Duracell Zweierpack: 2,50
> 
> Panasonic 210mAh, 5er Pack: 2,50 
> ...



Was ist Deiner Meinung bzw. Erfahrung nach gut?
Die Duracells sind ja die mit der geringsten Ausdauer lt. mAh.
Aber ich bleibe dabei - mindestens 4 Stück nehme ich!

Ich bringe Dir auch das versprochene Poster am Samstag mit ;-).

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Torpedo64 (14. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich funk nochmal dazwischen. Hier die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste zur Weihnachtsfeier:
> ...
> ...


 
Torpedo war ab dem 6.12. auf Dienstreise und vor ein paar Tagen im KH und hatte eine Schei$$ OP im Hals, die er niemals in seinem Leben vergessen wird  Werde wahrscheinlich noch etliche Tage elend leiden müssen und brauche an Sport die nächsten Tage erst gar nicht zu denken. 
Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass am Samstag und lasst eure gute Laune durch nichts und niemanden verderben  

PS: Schon ein komisches Team, dem nicht einmal auffällt, dass ein Team-Mitglied fehlt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Dezember 2006)

@ WF Organisation

Bitte noch mal durchposten: Uhrzeit und Adresse

Bin schon e bissl aelter und kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2006)

So, hier mal die T&F der gestrigen Veranstaltung

Top: 
Gastgeber und Gastgeberin - merci
Catering 
Stimmung der Anwesenden (der arme Rocky, Fohns hat ihn den ganzen Abend nicht zu Wort kommen lassen)
Die zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft geschmiedeten Pläne (sind leider vertraulich und können deswegen nicht öffentlich bekannt gemacht werden)


Flop:   
Die Musik war zu leise und der Fernseher viel zu klein.
8 Minuten haben der Eintracht gefehlt. 

Off topic:
Die Diskussion mit Rocky um die Anerkennung der Winterpokalpunkte konnte nach langer Verhandlung letzendlich einvernehmlich geklärt werden.  Punkte wie eingetragen bleiben bestehen, Punkte für die absolvierten Höhenmeter bei An- und abreise gibt es keine. 

Die Gruppe für die Transalp steht - Rocky und Kulmi ziehen heute noch nach.  Fehlt noch das Lebenszeichen von Torpedo. [grübel]  

Wir werden die Alpen in ihren Grundfesten erschüttern. [word]


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2006)

Moin

@[email protected] Hast Du auch brav meine Grüße an alle ausgerichtet   Ich krieg alles raus  Wie waren mit dem Kleinen erst um 20:00 Uhr von der OP zurück, hat ganz schön geheult der Arme. Heute gehts ihm glücklicherweise überraschend gut 

@[email protected] Was ist Dir denn passiert ? War wohl überraschend mit der OP   Auf alle Fälle wünsch ich Dir schnelle Genesung. Du schaffst das schon  Ausserdem habe ich für Dich einen Versetzungsantrag für das Team 1 gestellt  

@[email protected] Guggggst Du in den Last-Minute-Eintrag von Rocky  

Zur gestrigen Feier: Nie und nimmer glaub ich, dass Rocky nicht zu Wort kam   

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2006)

Er war so schüchtern, der Kleine.  Wir mussten ihn immer wieder zum Sprechen auffordern.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] : guuude Besserung..  und lass uns mal wissen, was los war... 

@[email protected] : war ein schöner, kurzweiliger und Dank der unermüdlichen verbalen Ergüsse unseres Fohns   lustiger Abend

@Bruder Jö[email protected] : 
noch ein TOP: Ledersessel mit Blick aufs "rote Wilde"  
noch ein FLOP : Radler (auch solches aus bayerischen Brauereibetrieben) schmeckt nicht nach Verzehr von Pils und Export :kotz: 

@Google [email protected] : tapfer tapfer... halte durch, Samstag Abend haste strumfreie Bude... 

@[email protected] : melde mich jetzt definitiv an...  

@ Rocky @ : kann leider nicht an der Flughafenrunde teilnehmen...  muss heute abend meine Maus zur Weihnachtsfeier bringen und wieder abholen. Das beisst sich zeitlich... aber morgen zum Nightride bin ich dabei...  Präge dir mal die Flughafenrunde ein, damit du die Tour einandermal guiden kannst (wäre schon mal interessant).


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mir klingelt es jetzt noch in den Ohren, ich stehe kurz vorm Tinitus.
> Jetzt stellt euch dieses kommunikative Wesen mal in den Alpen vor. Man hört ihn schon, da ist die Gruppe noch 3 Täler entfernt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
da kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen, ihr habt ja alles schon gesagt!
Mit dem fohns werde ich mal ein ernstes wörtschen reden! (wenn er mich zu Wort kommen lässt) 
Auch von mir noch mal ein Dankeschön an unsere Gastgeber. 

@[email protected]
Na klar habe ich deine Grüße ausgerichtet! Ich hat nur etwas gedauert eine Redepause vom fohn's zu ergattern. 

@Bruder Jö[email protected]
Ich fande das gestern mit der Eintracht doch gar nicht so schlecht!
Von mir aus (als Offenbacher) hätten die Türken das 2:2 auch in der 97 Minute machen können 

@[email protected]
Ich komme!  

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2006)

Obacht mein Freund, Obacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (14. Dezember 2006)

@torpedo:
stimmt so nicht, mein Lieber. aufgefallen ist Dein fehlen schon, aber wer denkt denn an sowas schlimmes...
Dir auf jeden fall gute besserung und alles gute!!!

@partyboyz
erstmal danke für die tolle party, Patrick!!
ich fands klasse. hast mich nochmal aufen ACDC-trip aus meiner kindheit gebracht....
naja, eines war halt nicht so dolle: mein faselflash.  
kommt nicht wieder vor, ich versprechs.

@google
hoffentlich gehts Deinem kleinen auch wieder gut!!


----------



## Torpedo64 (14. Dezember 2006)

Tja, auch dem 'Gesündesten' trifft es irgendwann einmal... 
Ich hatte in letzter Zeit Probleme mit meinem Hals. Der hat sich ständig zugeschnürt und so komisch angefühlt. Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich eine Untersuchung in einer HNO-Klinik und musste am nächsten Tag gleich zur OP. Es wurden zwei zysteartige Geschwüre entfernt (Gott sei Dank ist es kein Krebs). Leider hat sich mein kompletter Hals inzwischen entzündet und tut teuflisch weh. Jetzt darf ich fünf verschiedene Medikamente nehmen und stinke wie ein Iltis aus dem Hals...
Bedingt dadurch kann ich auch an keiner Veranstaltung teilnehmen, da ich sonst alle Teilnehmer verscheuchen würde  Die nächsten Tage bleibe ich leider eine 'stinkende Leiche'  

@Bruder Jörn:
Also anmelden würde ich mich schon ganz gerne, aber der (Gesamt-)Preis lässt meine grauen Zellen noch etwas grübeln. Der Grundpreis beträgt 905, das Einzelzimmer zusätzlich 140 Euro. Hinzu kommt dann noch die Fahrt mit dem Auto nach Garmisch (500km einfach!) und zurück. Evtl. käme sogar noch eine Zusatzübernachtung am letzten Reisetag dazu, denn es ist ja ein sehr langer Rückweg nach Hause.
Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass ich ein Einzelzimmer nehmen und alleine mit dem Auto anreisen muss, ergeben sich sehr schnell 1200 Euro und mehr. Die (unvorgesehenen) Unkosten vor Ort sind dabei nicht berücksichtigt. 
Für den Preis kann ich schon fast zwei Transalps bei anderen vergleichbaren Anbietern machen, was ich mir momentan überlege...bis 22.12. habe ich ja noch Zeit


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Tja, auch dem 'Gesündesten' trifft es irgendwann einmal...
> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit Probleme mit meinem Hals. Der hat sich ständig zugeschnürt und so komisch angefühlt. Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich eine Untersuchung in einer HNO-Klinik und musste am nächsten Tag gleich zur OP. Es wurden zwei zysteartige Geschwüre entfernt (Gott sei Dank ist es kein Krebs). Leider hat sich mein kompletter Hals inzwischen entzündet und tut teuflisch weh. Jetzt darf ich fünf verschiedene Medikamente nehmen und stinke wie ein Iltis aus dem Hals...
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wirklich heftig. Aber Gott sei Dank ist es nicht bösartig. Gute Besserung...

Mir fallen da spontan noch  folgende Kommentare ein:

1) bekommst du künftig noch mehr Luft??? Dein Leistungsstand ist ja heute schon um Galaxien weiter als wir jemals erreichen können...  

2) vielleicht haben wir wirklich nicht den billigsten Anbieter, haben uns aber bewusst für Komfort entschieden, gelle Bruder Sofa-Jörn! Außerdem bekommst du soooooo nette Tourteilnehmer woanders nicht...


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

erstmal wünsche ich dem Torpedo und dem Junior vom Frank gute Besserung. 

Dann möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei allen Gratulanten bedanken 

Danke auch an die sehr netten Partygäste und deren tollen Geschenk 

Leider hat es die Eintracht nicht gepackt, dann wäre es perfekt gewesen. 

Bis morgen zum Nightride 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2006)

Morgen wird's wieder voll im Wald. Schon 4+1 Zusagen.


----------



## bike69 (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr Wölfe,

wünsche euch eine tolle Tour heute und fahrt für mich eine paar Berg mit  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morgen wird's wieder voll im Wald. Schon 4+1 Zusagen.



@[email protected] Danke für die Einladung, war eine tolle Party  

@[email protected] wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung, soll ich für Dich zum Spinning gehen   

Bis Samstag zur nächsten Party


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
Ich bin um um 18:40Uhr am Schooters! 
Auf wenn soll ich warten? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde mich um sieben am B8 Parkplatz ein.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Dezember 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> Ich bin um um 18:40Uhr am Schooters!
> Auf wenn soll ich warten?
> 
> Gruß Rocky



auf den unglaublichen Kulminator bitte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Dezember 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> auf den unglaublichen Kulminator bitte.....



@[email protected] Dann treffen wir uns am Schooters!
Und ziehe dich warm an es wird kalt....

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2006)

Auf mich müßt Ihr nicht warten... 

Ps. Meinem Buben gehts gut


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

@Torpedo64

hab es gerade gelesen und wünsche Dir natürlich auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Torpedo64 (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Torpedo64
> 
> hab es gerade gelesen und wünsche Dir natürlich auch gute Besserung.


 
Vielen Dank. Freue mich auch wieder mit euch "dimbos" durch den Taunus fahren zu können


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Freue mich auch wieder mit euch "dimbos" durch den Taunus fahren zu können


----------



## Staanemer (15. Dezember 2006)

Kurzes Update:

Also, folgende Batterien habe ich herausgesucht:

AAAA (LED-RÃ¼cklicht):

Varta oder Duracell Zweierpack: 2,50â¬

CR 2032 Knopfzelle (Tacho, Pulssensor, etc.):

Panasonic 210mAh, 5er Pack: 2,50 â¬
Sony 220 mAh StÃ¼ckpreis: 1,00â¬
Varta 230 mAh StÃ¼ckpreis: 1,00 â¬
Duracell 180 mAh StÃ¼ckpreis: 1,05 â¬

LR 1 (LED-RÃ¼cklincht):

Varta 800 mAh: 1,30 â¬
Duracell : 1,05 â¬
Maxell: 0,75 â¬
Sony: 0,75 â¬


Um keinen Versand bezahlen zu mÃ¼ssen werden die Batterien bei der nÃ¤chsten Bestellung mitbestellt, das heisst die genaue Lieferzeit kann ich nicht sagen, wahrsscheinleich 5-7 Tage.
Damit fallen keine Versandkosten an.

Danke, spÃ¤ter mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wende mich mal wieder mit einer Technikfrage an Euch....
Ist jemand von Euch im Besitz eines Garmin Edge 305, MagicMaps 2.0 und TopoDeutschland/Mapsource...?????


Wenn ja, bitte laut HIER schreien....    

Ich hab ein paar Problemchen damit... Besonders mit der Übertragung zwischen Garmin Mapsource und Edge.


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Kommste ?
> Google


hier bin ich noch eine Antwort schuldig. 

NEIN, ich komme nicht. Ich bevorzuge morgen den klassischen Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Dezember 2006)

Morgen Jungs,
war doch wieder mal ne geile Tour gestern, danke Mtb Ede! 
Und fürs Protokoll, am Anglerheim kann man nicht vorbei fahren....
Freue mich schon auf heute Abend. 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Dezember 2006)

Morsche, Ihr Helden der Berge.

Das war gestern wieder mal eine sehr kurzweilige Runde.  Ich bin froh, meinen inneren Schweinehund besiegt und der Couch einen Korb gegeben zu haben.

Ich weiss auch nicht woran es liegt, aus protokollarischen Gründen zieht's mich am Ortsausgang Kahl immer irgendwie nach rechts weg.  Und auf ein Mal ist der Weg versperrt und es steht ein Kulmbacher im selbigen. 

Zur Organisation:
Rocky bringt Laptop und Beamer mit
Patrick packt die Teufel 2369.1 ein 
Ich bringe die Filme mit

@Staamener - denk bitte an die Boxen und den Verstärker, andernfalls gibt's 'nen Stummfilm.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Dezember 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Tja, auch dem 'Gesündesten' trifft es irgendwann einmal...
> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit Probleme mit meinem Hals. Der hat sich ständig zugeschnürt und so komisch angefühlt. Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich eine Untersuchung in einer HNO-Klinik und musste am nächsten Tag gleich zur OP. Es wurden zwei zysteartige Geschwüre entfernt (Gott sei Dank ist es kein Krebs). Leider hat sich mein kompletter Hals inzwischen entzündet und tut teuflisch weh. Jetzt darf ich fünf verschiedene Medikamente nehmen und stinke wie ein Iltis aus dem Hals...
> Bedingt dadurch kann ich auch an keiner Veranstaltung teilnehmen, da ich sonst alle Teilnehmer verscheuchen würde  Die nächsten Tage bleibe ich leider eine 'stinkende Leiche'
> 
> ...



SO, ich bin hierauf ja noch eine Antwort schuldig.

Zuerst, und das ist das Wichtigste überhaupt, GUTE BESSERUNG. Sieh zu, dass du bald wieder mit uns fahren kannst.

Zur Transalp: 
Ja, es ist kein preiswertes Vergnügen - unbestritten. 
Aber darüber haben wir schon sehr frühzeitig gesprochen. Es ist für alle Urlaub und kein Überlebenscamp. Deswegen wollen wir auch nicht in zugigen Berghütten übernachten, uns im Bach waschen und die ganze Zeit nur on Power Bar Riegeln ernähren.
Die Entscheidung fiel bewusst auf diese Variante, sie bietet eine für unser konditionelles und fahrstechnisches Niveau passende Streckenführung ohne stundenlange Trage,- Schiebe- oder Kletterpassagen, gute Hotels (teilw. mit Sauna etc.) und Halbpension. Dazu kommt der Gepäcktransport und die Rückfahrt vom Ziel zum Ausgangspunkt.

Im Vergleich mit anderen Anbietern liegen wir bei den Leistungen im Mittelfeld (siehe Bike 01/07).

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du auch mit am Start bist, verstehe aber auch deinen Standpunkt. Nur eines, das sollst du nicht vergessen. Wenn die Woche nur halb soviel Stimmung bringt wie der gestrige Abend, ... priceless.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Dezember 2006)

Seid alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen? 

Wem die Google Sulzbach Tour nach der heutigen Weihnachtsfeier zu heftig ist, dem wird hier eine etwas weniger sportliche Alternativtour angeboten ....


----------



## Marco2k3 (16. Dezember 2006)

Es fährt zufällig keiner Durch Hainstadt ? Mein Ghost is immernoch nicht da !

PS:Würd mich echt freun


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2006)

Moin Jungs und Mädel  

@[email protected] Wo steigst Du am Sonntag ein ? Treffen wir uns am Shooters ? Unser letztes Duett ist schon lange her...Ps. _Vielleicht _krieg ich (schon wieder) einen neuen Rahmen von Univega spendiert...ein Hardtail  

@[email protected] Ich bin schon schwer in den Tourenplanungen für die letzten 2 Wochen im alten Jahr. Man muß ja zusehen, dass man zwischen den Feiertagen auch noch ein bisserl Luft zum Biken bekommt. Bei der Fresserei muß das sein  

3 Touren stehen schon im LMB, für die nächsten 2 kommenden Samstage mach ich mir noch Gedanken. Ich würd gerne mal wieder zum Niddastausee fahren und werde den Erdi01 mal anhauen, ob er Lust hat und auch guiden würde. Wenns klappen würde, würd ich mich freuen wenn ein paar von Euch dabei wären  Von Hanau aus sind es eh nur läppische 140 Km bei knapp 1000 HM   
Habt Ihr ne Idee was man noch fahren könnte ? Immer her mit Anregungen oder selbst was reinstellen   

Sobald alles einigermaßen steht, informiere ich nochmal

Grüße und bis heuteabend

Frank


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2006)

@Weihnachtsfeierer,

wenn jetzt doch ein PC da ist, nehm ich mal vorsichtshalber die Show Transdolomiten 2006 mit. Das ihr euch schon mal warmmachen könnt.

Übrigens, meine letzten 2 TA's haben 450 Öre pro Mann gekostet  

Auf den Hütten oben gepennt, ordentlich Weizenbier als Kühlflüssigkeit haben wir verbraucht  zu futtern hatten wir echt prima. Sauna haben wir nicht gebraucht, es war schon heiss genug.

Bizz heutz abendz, 
der Kombinatschef


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wo steigst Du am Sonntag ein ? Treffen wir uns am Shooters ?


 Ich weiss noch nicht. Ich bin wiedermal die ganze Woche nicht an die frische Luft gekommen und sitze auch im Moment hier noch im Büro.   

Je nachdem wie lange das hier heute noch dauert, hab ich mir auch schon die Option überlegt, doch direkt nach Sulzbach zu kommen. Oder als Kompromiss die B8 entlangzufahren, statt alle Mäander des Main mitzunehmen...

Ist es für Dich ok, wenn wir das morgen früh kurzfristig abstimmen?



> Habt Ihr ne Idee was man noch fahren könnte ? Immer her mit Anregungen oder selbst was reinstellen


Ich hätte noch eine Tour durchs Ronneburger Hügelland anzubieten. Start am P+R HU Wilhelmsbad und dann durch Felder und Wälder in nordöstliche Richtung bis kurz vor Büdingen und in einer Schlaufe über die Ronneburg und Hohe Strasse zurück. Müssten so 70km/600hm sein. Fast alles Waldwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2006)

Ok, Kein Problem. Machen wir morgen klar.

Ronneburger Hügelland wäre  nicht schlecht   Da war ich erst einmal touren. Ich hoff, Du hast auch einen Pausenpunkt erkundet   Können wir morgen schon mal drüber reden.

Grüße und schaff net mehr so viel

Frank

Ps. Ob wir uns vor lauter Filmen heuteabend noch ein bisserl unterhalten können


----------



## BlackTrek (17. Dezember 2006)

@Google: Bin um 10:30 am Shooters. bis nachher!


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Google: Bin um 10:30 am Shooters. bis nachher!


 Bis gleich


----------



## Marco2k3 (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute 

War schön euch kennenzulernen !
Echt ne schöne Gemeinde 

Schöne Grüße an Alle
Marco


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke nach der schönen Weihnachtsfeier gestern war das heute die genau richtige Tour. Viele Dank dafür Kulmi 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## bike69 (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Patrick,

gebe Dir recht, war ne gute Tour  und das Team auch  

@Patrick, Roman, [email protected] die Bilder von der heutigen Tour sind oben  



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich denke nach der schönen Weihnachtsfeier gestern war das heute die genau richtige Tour. Viele Dank dafür Kulmi
> 
> Gruß Patrick


----------



## BlackTrek (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab von unserer heutigen Tour nur zwei schlechte Handy-Fotos anzubieten.

Wir sind ja nach Sulzbach gefahren, um dort die ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecke abzufahren. Sehr schöne Gegend und schöne Strecke, ABER im Sommer hat man sicherlich deutlich mehr Spass dran. Wir wollen uns aber nicht beklagen, Fango soll ja eine heilende Wirkung haben . 

Insgesamt hatte ich nachher 107km und 700hm auf dem GPS.

Google und ich haben uns übrigens für eine kleine Silvester-Tour verabredet. Wir fahren die Tour durchs Ronneburger Hügelland. LMB Eintrag folgt noch.


----------



## Google (18. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Google und ich haben uns übrigens für eine kleine Silvester-Tour verabredet. Wir fahren die Tour durchs Ronneburger Hügelland. LMB Eintrag folgt noch.


Ja genau. Da bin ich erst einmal gefahren. @[email protected] Somit wäre der 30.12.06 auf Verdacht mal freigehalten  

@[email protected] Hier schon mal die Angebotsübersicht der festen Touren:

*GA am Main Dienstag* 

Ich fahr halt früh. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kannn ja einer trotzdem...

*Fernblicktour am Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr *

Ich hoff mein Bike stehts durch weil wohl die Kassette ziemlich hinüber ist. Leider werde ich deswegen gemässigt fahren müssen, sonst RATSCHKNARZKNACKKETTENBRUCH  Mein Ersatzbike liegt leider zerlegt beim Dealer.

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3818BaButour am Mittwoch den 28.12.06, 11:30 Uhr*

Vielleicht haben ja ein paar zwischenden Jahren frei und brauchen genauso wie ich Bewegung. @[email protected] Das war der Termin den ich bei der Weihnachtsfeier angesprochen habe. Kannst Du ?

Der kommende Samstag ist bei mir noch offen es könnte aber die angesprochene Tour zum Niddastausee werden, die den meisten von Euch zu lange sein wird. Ich werde Euch noch informieren.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Google (18. Dezember 2006)

Und dann wollt ich nochmal in eigener Sache was posten:

Oliver und Patrick hatten mich auf der Weihnachtsfeier angesprochen. Die meisten von Euch können derzeit unter der Woche erst ab 19:00 fahren.

Leider kann ich um diese Uhrzeit keine Touren anbieten. Dies wird höchstens mal eine Ausnahme bei mir sein. Das hat arbeitstechnische und vor allem familiäre Gründe. Ich würde die Hölle heiss gemacht bekommen und ich will und kann auch gar nicht noch mehr Zeit für mich beanspruchen. 

Ich muß es also bei der Startzeit unter der Woche belassen. Wenn Ihr nicht könnt, dann stellt Ihr eben neben meiner Tour was eigenes ins Last-Minute-Biking (Bitte nicht anders verabreden. Sonst geht der Thread die Bachgasse runter). Das machts doch nur noch vielfältiger und erreicht weitere Biker aus unserem Raum.

Und verdammt JA ! Ich ärgere mich wenn ich zukünftig vielleicht in die Röhre schau und alleine los fahren muß...Weil ich viel lieber mit Euch Jungs losziehen will. Aber es ist halt wie es ist. Und wenn ich mich ärgere dann seid Euch sicher, dass ich mich nicht über Euch ärgere weil ich weiß das Ihr das nicht aus Antipathie tut, sondern jeder Einzelne gute Gründe hat eben erst um 19:00 Uhr oder an einem anderen Wochentag als mir es genehm ist, zu fahren.

Ich wollte das nur noch mal zur Klarstellung posten, weil es da wohl einige Mißverständnisse gibt. Jetzt kann man wieder posten: "Du mußt Dich nicht rechtfertigen" Aber manchmal ist es ganz gut wenn die Leute wissen wo die Grenzen des einzelnen sind.

In diesem Sinne

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected]: diese Aufnahme aus der Christopher Street Collection  ist speziell für dich....


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Dezember 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @[email protected]: diese Aufnahme aus der Christopher Street Collection  ist speziell für dich....



@[email protected]
Danke das du an mich gedacht hast, aber du bist mir zu oberflächlich da du alle ran lässt! (All Stars)

@[email protected]
Google hat für Mittwoch eine Tor eingestellt, wo sind eure Meldungen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Dezember 2006)

DrÃ¤ngel nicht so. Immerhin habe ich Urlaub, da kann ich das mit der Anmeldung locker angehen lassen. 

Ich muss zwischen den Jahren arbeiten.  

Die ErstÃ¼rmung der Ronneburg reizt mich. KÃ¶nnt ihr versuchen, den Termin auf den Samstag (30.12.) zu legen?

Ãbrigens - bei der Transalp kann ich nicht mitfahren. Lest selbst:
"Bei unseren Level 4 und 5 Touren geht es richtig zur Sache. Daher empfehlen wir ein MTB neuern
Modells mit Federgabel (*8 cm â 12 cm *Federweg!) oder am Besten vollgefedert, Komponenten LX aufwÃ¤rts
mit einer Ãbersetzung von 22/34."

Es scheitert am Federweg, 8 - 12 cm, da kann ich nicht mithalten. Warum habe ich mir nur ein fÃ¼r ein solches Abenteuer untaugliches Rad gekauft? [clown]


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Dezember 2006)

@Bruder Jö[email protected]
mach dir nix draus ich muss auch arbeiten!  

Gruß Rocky


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Dezember 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Bruder Jö[email protected]
> mach dir nix draus ich muss auch arbeiten!



Dito.     

Zum Thema Ronneburg: kann man da auch im Winter als verschwitzter verdreckter Mountainbiker einkehren? Oder gibt es was Passendes in Marköbel oder Langen-Bergheim?

Termin: Mir ist´s gleich, aber war nicht am Samstag (30.12.) schon was anderes geplant?


----------



## Google (18. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Erstürmung der Ronneburg reizt mich. Könnt ihr versuchen, den Termin auf den Samstag (30.12.) zu legen?





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Termin: Mir ist´s gleich, aber war nicht am Samstag (30.12.) schon was anderes geplant?


Tja, so isses (vielleicht). Da steht evtl. ne Einkaufstour in Nürnberg an, deswegen hatten wir den 31.12.06 ausgemacht weil ich mir die Option frei halten wollte. Wenn Nürnberg nicht läuft, dann geht auch der 30.12. Ich kannn mom. dazu aber nichts konkretes sagen.

@[email protected] Wir Zwei, ganz alleine in den Weiten des Sulzbachschlammes...Das hatte doch was ? Besonders nett von Dir fand ich, dass Du extra für mich im tiefsten und schönsten Schlammloch der ganzen Tour posiert hast  Ein Schelm wer böses denkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco2k3 (18. Dezember 2006)

13:44 - GhostBike immernoch nicht da 

Wann kann ich bloß endlich anfangen zu trainieren ?!


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> 13:44 - GhostBike immernoch nicht da
> 
> Wann kann ich bloß endlich anfangen zu trainieren ?!



@[email protected]
Das haben "Ghost Bikes" so an sich, man kann sie nicht sehen....  

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Zum Thema Ronneburg: kann man da auch im Winter als verschwitzter verdreckter Mountainbiker einkehren? Oder gibt es was Passendes in Marköbel oder Langen-Bergheim?



Als verschwitzte verdreckte Mountainbiker kann man nicht mal auf Weihnachtsmärkten richtig gut einkehren....


----------



## hoschie (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Black Trek, hallo all,
ja auf ne Tour im Ronneburger Hügelland mit Euch hätt ich auch bock...ist ja mein Heimatrevier )
Allerdings kann ich nur mit, wenns am Samstag stattfindet. Am Sonntag gehts zum Paddeln auf die Sinn (schön bekloppt)...
In der Ronneburg gibts Kaffe und Kuchen, allerdings weis ich nicht ob man im Winter auch im Innenhof sitzen kann...da wäre es dann egal ob verschwutzt oder verschmitzt ;o)
in der Gaststätte wird man als Bikermeute wohl eher nicht gern gesehen...
Also, wenns am Samstag stattfindet bin ich klar dabei, dann fällt uns auch noch was ein zum Einkehren. Ansonsten, bis denn...
der Hoschie


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> 13:44 - GhostBike immernoch nicht da



Glaub das nur!  

Hast dir schon mal überlegt, daß deine Eltern aus den Erfahrungen der Vorjahre gelernt haben könnten und dein Weihnachtsgeschenk dieses Jahr etwas besser versteckt haben ?????


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> Danke das du an mich gedacht hast, aber du bist mir zu oberflächlich da du alle ran lässt! (All Stars)



Hey, "All Stars" werden kostenlos auf dem Christopher Street Day verteilt


----------



## Marco2k3 (18. Dezember 2006)

bah never Kulminator 

Da hilft nur warten, wenns morgen nicht kommt werd ich böse


----------



## fohns (18. Dezember 2006)

@hoschi lebt ja noch! wie schön!
was macht Dein keller??
@bike69
boah, is der fohns fett.
aber sonst: klasse bilder
@google:
ich bin am 28. dabei.

grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> bah never Kulminator
> 
> Da hilft nur warten, wenns morgen nicht kommt werd ich böse




Vorschlag: wenn es Weihnachten nicht unterm Baum liegt (muss dann aber ein großer Baum sein), kannst ja immer noch ausrasten....


----------



## RedRum05 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hey Google... 

Wohl das erste mal, dass ich hier poste. Bin grade am Überlegen, ob ich morgen bei deiner GA Tour am Main dabei sein kann. 
Haste du eine Pause geplant, oder geht es wie ich hoffe in einem Ritt wieder zurück und wie lange muss ich ca. von Seligenstadt hin und zurück einplanen wegen Akkuleistung ?!
Wenn es klappt und ich die Zeit hab, würde ich in Seligenstadt einsteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (18. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Besonders nett von Dir fand ich, dass Du extra für mich im tiefsten und schönsten Schlammloch der ganzen Tour posiert hast  Ein Schelm wer böses denkt...



Ich weiss doch, dass Du auf sowas stehst!  

Wg 30. vs 31. Dez Tour: Wann weiste denn, ob Eure Shoppingreise stattfindet?


----------



## Google (19. Dezember 2006)

Hey Red  

ab/an Seligenstadt fahren wir so max noch 1:45 Stunden. Nipack würde reichen.





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich weiss doch, dass Du auf sowas stehst!


 Daanke  

@[email protected] Ich denk, ich weiß bis morgen bescheid. Es tut sich aber eine neue Möglichkeit auf: Nämlich diesen Samstag wenn es Dir und den anderen Interessierten passt.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected]
freue mich auf morgen! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Marco2k3 (19. Dezember 2006)

YEAHAAA JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
Bike ist da  !!!!

ABER 

hatte nen Sturz (nich mim Ghost) kettenriss beide Knie offen und die Eier tun auch höllisch weh :/

Naja Lets ride :9

Marco


----------



## Google (19. Dezember 2006)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike. Da ist aber auch mal ein Originalbild fällig. Mit den Klöden is nicht sooo schlimm. Die sind eh nur im Weg beim Biken 


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wg 30. vs 31. Dez Tour: Wann weiste denn, ob Eure Shoppingreise stattfindet?


Aktuelle Info: 30.12. geht auch bei mir und wäre mir auch lieber für das Ronneburger Hügelland 


rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> freue mich auf morgen!
> 
> Gruß Rocky


Ich auch. Ich krieg nämlich ne neue Kassette  Werde doch gleich mal testen wie effektiv so ein Höhentraining ist  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Marco2k3 (19. Dezember 2006)

Klar, ich packe heute abend leider erst aus !
Dann bekomm ihr soweit ich weiss das ERSTE Original Bild des ASX 5100 im Weltweilten Netz 

Ach ... ich bin glaub ich grade im Nirvana 

gruß
Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike. Da ist aber auch mal ein Originalbild fällig. Mit den Klöden is nicht sooo schlimm. Die sind eh nur im Weg beim Biken



Das kann nur einer schreiben der sie nicht mehr brauch.......
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Ach ... ich bin glaub ich grade im Nirvana



ist ganz normal, wenn man auf die Kronjuwelen fällt....


----------



## bike69 (19. Dezember 2006)

*lach* das konnte nur vom Rocky kommen  




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das kann nur einer schreiben der sie nicht mehr brauch.......
> Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Dezember 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> *lach* das konnte nur vom Rocky kommen


@[email protected]
bei dir alles ok?
Für was steht eigentlich die 69 in deinem Nick

Gruß Rocky


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Dezember 2006)

@Google... ich werd dann zur Mainfähre in Seligenstadt kommen. Bis später


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Aktuelle Info: 30.12. geht auch bei mir und wäre mir auch lieber für das Ronneburger Hügelland



Ok, dann nehmen wir den Samstag 30.12. Ich muss morgens aber noch Besorgungen machen. Start also erst um 13:15.
Durchs Ronneburger Hügelland.


----------



## bike69 (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 
würde gerne erst bei Bruchköbel, auf dem Weg nach Rovlzhausen zu euch stossen. Wann und wo seit Ihr da ?
[
QUOTE=BlackTrek;3281344]Ok, dann nehmen wir den Samstag 30.12. Ich muss morgens aber noch Besorgungen machen. Start also erst um 13:15.
Durchs Ronneburger Hügelland.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fohns (19. Dezember 2006)

@google
schade, habe mich heute abgestresst, um doch noch mitfahrn zu können. hat leider nicht geklappt 
kurz nach dem ersten frust hat mich mein sofamonster gepackt.......
wir sehen uns am 28.12.!!!!

@marco
herzlichen glückwunsch und allseits gute fahrt!!

ich werde mich dann mal für die tage verabschieden. diese woche wirds nichts mehr mit fahren und über weihnachten bin ich ja mit der fohnsin im urlaub.

Euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest und viele schöne geschenke!!!


----------



## Marco2k3 (19. Dezember 2006)

So fertig zusammengebaut... doch leider hab ich vorne an der Bremse 1 Abstandsring verlorn.
naja .. Unterlegscheiben rocken auch.

Bilder gibbet später bin immo zu faul hochzulaufen zu meinem festen PC und der Laptop hier hat nur 1xUSB


gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Start also erst um 13:15.
> Durchs Ronneburger Hügelland.


 *  Aaaaarghhhhh  *​
Jetzt hab ich mich selbst rausgekickt  Der 30.12.06 ist zwar gut aber die Startzeit für mich leider deutlich zu spät. Ich werde jetzt nicht fragen ob 12:00 Uhr auch ok ist, weil es unrealistisch ist.

Ich werde was anderes fahren müssen an dem Tag. Sorry Sonja. Das ist jetzt dumm gelaufen

@[email protected] Ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Kurzurlaub und besinnliche Feiertage.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Dezember 2006)

Was ist denn an 13:15 so schlimm? Musst Du zu einer bestimmten Zeit wieder daheim sein?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Dezember 2006)

@Wölfe 2

mein aktueller Trainingszustand und die Moral läßt zu wünschen übrig. 

Nach dem bißchen Spinning gestern habe ich heute Bleibeine und überhaupt kein Bock auf'n Bock zu gehen. 
Habe heute meinen Keller verputzt. Naja, Teile davon...

Gibt das auch WiPoKal Punkte?

@Google,
ich lass meine Anmeldung für die Bergabtour morgen mal bestehen. Wenn ich mich morgen früh nicht zu sehr überanstrenge  und jetzt gleich mit dem Wein aufhöre dann werde ich's wohl morgen schaffen

So long der K


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Was ist denn an 13:15 so schlimm? Musst Du zu einer bestimmten Zeit wieder daheim sein?



13:15 ist Happi Happi fertisch!


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Dezember 2006)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 13:15 ist Happi Happi fertisch!



Meinste das Happi Happi von der Googlin ist so schlecht dass er vorher fort muss?


----------



## Marco2k3 (19. Dezember 2006)

Man"n" weiss ja nie


----------



## Marco2k3 (19. Dezember 2006)

Und hier endlich das ERSTE pic im WorldWideWeb des Ghost ASX 5100 2007 welches ein AmateurFoto ist !!!!

Taddaaa :

URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Staanemer (19. Dezember 2006)

Das sieht ja mal richtisch gut aus, Alder.  
Winterreifen sind ja auch schon drauf.  

Ja, dann mal los. Trainingstips und Hilfe bekommst Du hier ja mehr als genug.


Ich muss mich leider mal bissi abmelden. Der Weihnachtsstress ist unausstehlich und kotzt mich an. Die Familie ist recht gross, dementsprechend anstrengend. Ja, ich hab sie alle lieb und sie haben auch alle richtisch gute Geschenke verdient, doch leider verdirbt der Stress immer die Stimmung.

Dazu kommen wiedermal die gesundheitlichen Probleme, die ich hier aber nicht öffentlich schreiben will. Nur soviel: vom Radfahren tuts hinten weh, vom laufen vorne = no sports. Zumindest weniger als sonst.

@Erdi: meine HAC5 Erfahrungen und Tests wirst Du demnächst hier verfolgen können. Wir wollen ja die anderen hier nicht belästigen.

Gute Nacht

Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> @Erdi: meine HAC5 Erfahrungen und Tests wirst Du demnächst hier verfolgen können. Wir wollen ja die anderen hier nicht belästigen.
> 
> Gute Nacht
> 
> Thomas


 

isch wollt hier schon immer mal ne SPAM-Bombe hochgehen lassen ...


----------



## Staanemer (19. Dezember 2006)

Kein Problem, dafür bin prädischt..., prätischti,..... bestens geeignet.

Es geht jedoch hier weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2006)

Moin Jungs und Mädel

1. Meine Klöden sind noch dran  Allerdings wäre ich "ohne" konkurrenzlos schnell am Berg bei "Tara" 1096 gramm  
2. Aufgepasst Kombinatschef: Die Bergababfahrt war gestern.  Heute gehts ab 19:00 Uhr bergauf  
3. Happi Happi von der Googelin ist seeehr lecker  und wird meist abends serviert  
4. Viel Spass mit dem Ghost 
5. Ich werd sehen was geht und meld mich ggfls. entsprechend kurzfristig für die Hügellandtour an.
6. Von weiteren Beleidungen gegen mich (Klöden) und meiner Familie, bitte ich in der vorweihnachtlichen Zeit ab sofort abzusehen  

7. Hat jemand Lust am Samstag nach Miltenberg zum Bäck Drive zu fahren ?? Ich wollt da meine Treuepunkte los werden und jedem Teilnehmer frisch gebackene Scheiben  Brot mit Nutella anbieten. Nach 3 Stunden Fahrzeit geht das in Verbindung mit einen ordentlichen Kaffee besonders gut  

Oder gibts andere Vorschläge ?

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Dezember 2006)

@Google,

sorry, hatte Deine mails nicht rechtzeitig gelesen da ich parallel zum Kellerverputzen noch versucht habe wieder eine dauerhaft funktionierende WLAN Verbindung im Haus herzustellen. Gescheitert. Jetzt führt eine Strippe vom Keller quer durchs Treppenhaus bis hoch zum PC. Meine Weiber haben das quittiert mit "schöne Weihnachtsgirlande, dürfen wir noch was dranhängen"        

Und eine bessere Brille brauch ich wohl auch, habe da wohl irgendwo dazwischen eine Info verpennt.

Ob das heute Abend um 18.30 / 19h etwas wird weiß ich noch nicht. Muß klären. Fraglich ob mein NiPack mein Schneckentempo durchhält oder vorher einfriert     


Grusz


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Dezember 2006)

Ok, hab mich als Mitfahrer für heute abend Fernblicktour eingetragen. Bin um 18.50h am B8 Parkplatz. 

Bin der mit dem Kerzchen am Bike und werd# schon ordentlich frieren

der Kombi


----------



## g-wa (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi Google,

würde heute gern mitfahren, muss mich aber auf meinen Urlaub vorbereiten.

Ich wünsche daher jetzt schon mal ALLEN schöne Feiertage und ein frohes Neues Jahr (das mit dem "Guten Rutsch" lasse ich mal lieber).

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (20. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> 7. Hat jemand Lust am Samstag nach Miltenberg zum Bäck Drive zu fahren ?? Ich wollt da meine Treuepunkte los werden und jedem Teilnehmer frisch gebackene Scheiben  Brot mit Nutella anbieten. Nach 3 Stunden Fahrzeit geht das in Verbindung mit einen ordentlichen Kaffee besonders gut
> 
> Oder gibts andere Vorschläge ?



Sag nur, daß du deine Weihnachtseinkäufe schon alle erledigt hast???? Ich will dich nur daran erinnern, daß der 24.12 auf einen Sonntag fällt - da haben keine Geschäfte geöffnet. Muss also alles am 23.12 spätestens 22 Uhr erledigt sein.... 

Für so ne lange Tour bleibt mir Samstag leider keine Zeit. Sehen uns heute abend rechtzeitig am Shooters....


----------



## Marco2k3 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,

Meine Erste Tour ist fertig 
30km (Mainradweg : Mainflingen und über Kahlstein etc.zurück) in 80Min

Stolz und Fröhlich bin ich !

Bin Durchgehend gefahrn ohne Pause !

gruß
Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Meine Erste Tour ist fertig
> 30km (Mainradweg : Mainflingen und über Kahlstein etc.zurück) in 80Min
> ...



@[email protected]
30Km in 80 min für den Anfang nicht schlecht! 
Weiter so..........
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Marco2k3 (20. Dezember 2006)

Entweder bin ich zu blöde oder mir fällt die Formel zur geschwindigkeitsrechnung nicht ein !

Wieveil KMH bin ich gefahrn ich bin OHNE Computer gefahrn :I

gruß
Marco


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich zu blöde oder mir fällt die Formel zur geschwindigkeitsrechnung nicht ein !
> 
> Wieveil KMH bin ich gefahrn ich bin OHNE Computer gefahrn :I
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du dir einen Tacho kaufst, können die gefahrenen Kilometer ganz einfach abgelesen werden. Die Formel lautet: Geschwindigkeit = Weg / Zeit. Da beim Mountain Bike aber auch die Höhenmeter recht interessant sind, ist es ratsam, gleich ein ordentliches Gerät zu kaufen. Das zeigt dir dann auch noch zusätzlich den Steigungswinkel, Fahrzeit, Temperatur, Umdrehungen etc. an. Für den kleinen Geldbeutel empfehle ich den Ciclosport CM434 (hier zum Bestpreis )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco2k3 (20. Dezember 2006)

Ah danke !

So ich komme auf 22.5Km/H naja fürn Anfang i.O ohne Pause und ohne Wasser und ner Kaputten Pedale(is mir aus der Kurbel gekommen = gewinde grade noch gerettet)

Computer werd ich mir 100% noch kaufen.

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Dezember 2006)

Das war heute doch mal wieder eine nette Runde. 

Jungs - so langsam macht ihr mir Angst. Erst die Zusagen für die gemeinsame Transalp und jetzt wohl auch der Trip nach Finale. In welche Runde bin ich da nur hinein geraten? 

Egal - die Singletrails erwarten uns. [word]


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2006)

Also mir hat die Runde auch sehr gut gefallen. Mal wieder mit richtig viel Leuten und genau richtig zum Ausfahren nach meiner gestrigen Grundlagentour   

Mal Spass beiseite: RESPEKT ! Ich kann jedem ohne Einschränkung sagen, dass Ihr schon ganz schön fit geworden seid  Wir waren teils ja nicht gerade langsam  Zur Ausdauer kann ich aber noch nix sagen. Aber den Grundstock habt Ihr auf alle Fälle gelegt.

Erst mal das wohlverdiente Bier holen  ..............................
.
.
.

Ich hab mal ne Angebotsübersicht der geplanten Touren gemacht:

*BaButrailtour am Samstag*

Hoffe, dass sich trotz der schon geäusserten Bedenken zur Uhrzeit ein paar Biker finden.

*BaBuKalorienabstramplertour am 28.12.2006 *

Schön langsam den Motor wieder in Fahrt bringen....

*Ronneburger Hügellandtour am 30.12.06*

"Blacky" guidet ganz exklusiv für Uns/Euch im Hügelland  

Ich glaub da kommen die Tage noch ein paar Touren dazu. Ich mach nen Update wenn nötig.

Bis bald im Wald 


Google


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Dezember 2006)

@Nightrider,

Auch von meiner Seite . Ich mach' das eigentlich viel zu selten und der 'Tunneldunkelblick' ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Und nach einer heißen Dusche und einem heisssssen Apfelwein waren die Füße bald wieder warm.

Werde vor und an Weihnachten keine ernstzunehmende Freilandtour mehr fahren - ES GLÜHE DIE ROLLE !

Euch allen im thread schöne Weihnachten      
ob mit oder ohne Familie. Man sieht sich

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## Kulminator (21. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Wir waren teils ja nicht gerade langsam



falsch, DU (!) warst teils nicht gerade langsam 

Ich schliesse mich der allgemeinen Meinung an: war ein fetter Nightride, der bei den gestrigen klimatischen Verhältnissen besonders viel Spass gemacht hat.... Danke fürs Guiden, Google....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2006)

Morsche ihr Helden der Nacht.

Nur noch mal ein kleiner Terminhinweis:

Finale Ligure: 28.04. bis 05.05.2007
LMB folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco2k3 (21. Dezember 2006)

Kann mir mal jemand auf ner Karte zeigen wo die Parkbucht an der B8 ist ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Marco,

das hier ist die Parkbucht an der B8!

// Christoph


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Dezember 2006)

Mist der Link fehlt.....
Ich versuche es noch mal


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Dezember 2006)




----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Dezember 2006)

So jetzt aber Parkbucht

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Dezember 2006)

Schöner Nightride gestern, danke an alle Mitfahrer und Guide Google.

Bruder Jörn: Finale geht defintiv klar! Geil 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## bike69 (21. Dezember 2006)

Cool, bin auch dabei )




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schöner Nightride gestern, danke an alle Mitfahrer und Guide Google.
> 
> Bruder Jörn: Finale geht defintiv klar! Geil
> 
> Gruß Patrick


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Dezember 2006)

Finale würde mich auch mal interessieren. Vielleicht klärt mich jemand darüber auf... 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Garmisch aus? Könnten mein Bike und ich bei jemanden mitfahren?
Würde jemand mit mir auch ein Zimmer teilen? 
Falls ja, dann würde ich mich auch noch zur Tour anmelden. Ansonsten ist mir das zu teuer.


----------



## bike69 (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Torpedo,

hoffe Dir Du bist auf dem Weg der Besserung ??

Finale, ist eine Idee vom Bruder Jörn und wie immer, halten wir zusammen und lassen unseren Bruder nicht allein fahren   Patrick und ich, haben schon Intersse angemeldt. Der Rest muss noch geklärt werden, oder Brude Jörn ??





Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Finale würde mich auch mal interessieren. Vielleicht klärt mich jemand darüber auf...
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Garmisch aus? Könnten mein Bike und ich bei jemanden mitfahren?
> Würde jemand mit mir auch ein Zimmer teilen?
> Falls ja, dann würde ich mich auch noch zur Tour anmelden. Ansonsten ist mir das zu teuer.


----------



## Google (21. Dezember 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Garmisch aus? Könnten mein Bike und ich bei jemanden mitfahren?
> Würde jemand mit mir auch ein Zimmer teilen?
> Falls ja, dann würde ich mich auch noch zur Tour anmelden. Ansonsten ist mir das zu teuer.


 Und was hat es mit Garmisch auf sich ? Was macht eigentlich Dein Hals ? 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Und was hat es mit Garmisch auf sich ? Was macht eigentlich Dein Hals ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Frank


 
Mein Hals ist Schei$$e! Nach der OP haben sich die Wunden stellen entzündet und sind jezt dick vereitert. Ohne Schmerztabletten geht momentan gar nix. Dazu kommt jetzt auch noch Antibiotika! 
Meine schöne Kondition...  und meine schönen Muskeln...  
Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich nächste Woche langsam wieder anfangen, mein Trainingsprogramm zu starten. Wahrscheinlich dann nur mit Torpedo Stufe 1


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Dezember 2006)

Das mit Ligurien hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Da hätt ich auch Lust drauf. Aber nicht in der Woche mit dem 1.Mai... 

In der Woche 14.5.-20.5. ist auch ein Feiertag. Nur so eine Idee  .


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Dezember 2006)

@Torpedo

Autsch, kling immer noch nicht so gut...
Und das vor Weihnachten!

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung (immer schön Eis essen, das kühlt, hab ich mir mal sagen lassen) und trotz aller Umstände, Schöne Weihnachten!

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt da eine DVD da steht Trailhunter Finale drauf.

Das Ansehen dieser sollte sich jeder Mountainbiker gut überlegen, weil er dann...     

Supergeil

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Dezember 2006)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Torpedo
> 
> Autsch, kling immer noch nicht so gut...
> Und das vor Weihnachten!
> ...


 
Hallo Kombi, vielen Dank für die Besserungswünsche  
Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls, wie allen anderen, schöne Feiertage und weiterhin schöne MTB-Touren


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Dezember 2006)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Es gibt da eine DVD da steht Trailhunter Finale drauf.


Jaja, soweit schon klar.  
Ich hab nicht mitbekommen, dass Ihr da was ausgemacht habt.

Nachdem ich früher schonmal (vergeblich) gefragt hatte, ob sich nicht Leute für den Gardasee motivieren lassen, finde ich das sehr schön, dass Ihr da hinwollt.

Aber ich kann zu dem Termin nicht.  
Wahrscheinlich wollt Ihr mich sowieso nicht dabeihaben...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2006)

Die Woche über den ersten Mai ist bei mir gesetzt. Ich stehe bei einem Freund im Wort, deswegen sind Ausweichtermine nicht drin.

Seht euch den Trailhunter Finale an, mehr sage ich nicht. 

Cersten und Patrick sind am Start, Rocky sicher auch. Wer noch?


@Google - Unsere Transalp startet in Garmisch, daher die Frage nach dem Shuttle.

Zur Vorbereitung auf unseren Alpentrip habe ich ein "Testwochenende" an einem der langen Feiertagswochenenden im Juni vorgeschlagen. Location Garmisch oder Mittenwald (was wegen der möglichen Touren eigentlich besser wäre). Wir können uns am ersten Tag langsam einrollen, am zweiten Tag mal eine Tagesetappe mit ca. 1.500 Hm und 60 Km simulieren und es dann locker ausklingen lassen.

Und bevor ihr einen Strandurlaub bucht - ich will im September noch mal für ein paar Tage an den Lago. Na gut, derzeit rechne ich mit 2 Wochen. Dosso dei Roverei, Tremalzo, Bocca di Navene usw. stehen auf dem Programm. 

Alles weitere dann im talk auf einer der nächsten Touren.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Jaja, soweit schon klar.
> Ich hab nicht mitbekommen, dass Ihr da was ausgemacht habt.
> 
> Nachdem ich früher schonmal (vergeblich) gefragt hatte, ob sich nicht Leute für den Gardasee motivieren lassen, finde ich das sehr schön, dass Ihr da hinwollt.
> ...



Sorry, wir haben eben fast zeitgelich geposted:

Für den Lago bin ich IMMER zu haben. Meine "Jahresplanung habe ich eben beschrieben. Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Für den Lago bin ich IMMER zu haben. Meine "Jahresplanung habe ich eben beschrieben. Wie sieht's aus?



September könnte klappen!   (Und das Rocky im Keller hat mir gerade gesagt, dass es den Lago ziemlich vermisst  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (22. Dezember 2006)

Gumo,

das ist ja der Hammer, wie soll man sich da noch entscheiden können  
Gut das ist noch 45 Tage Urlaub habe in 2007  

Wir machen am besten ein Reisebüro auf  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> September könnte klappen!   (Und das Rocky im Keller hat mir gerade gesagt, dass es den Lago ziemlich vermisst  )


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Dezember 2006)

Zum Lago...

für diejenigen, die sich nicht entscheiden können, kann ich u.U. auch einen Startplatz in einer TA-Tour anbieten, deren Route noch nicht ganz ausgeplant ist. Nur die Woche steht fest: erste Juliwoche, da dann in CZ zwei Feiertage sind und ich mit meinem alten Kumpel Goldfinger's Tom sowieso fahren werde.

Wir haben mit dem frühen Termin bisjetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Die Route wird vermutlich etwas von Imst, durch Ötztal, Timmelsjoch und dann westlich des Trento Tals runter zum See. Ich will unbedingt noch auf die Scheebergscharte (ein altes Silber- und Bleibergwerk) auf 2700 m.

Aber, wir lieben die rauhe Wildnis...Übernachtet wird auf Hütten, oben. Und, wir sind Fotografen d.h. lassen uns Zeit für die Landschaft  und das Weizenbier  

Keep you posted, der Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Dezember 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Wir machen am besten ein Reisebüro auf



Das nennen wir dann "Bikereisen 69"! 
Und ein Schelm ist, wer böses dabei denkt. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Dezember 2006)

So jetzt ist es passiert!
Habe meiner besseren Hälfte gerade von Finale erzählt und sie hat sofort zugestimmt! 
Ich könnte biken gehen und sie legt sich an den Strand. 
Wann geht's loooooooooooos??????? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Dezember 2006)

Woran das liegen mag? [grübel]

An Dir?
An Finale??
An Uns???

Egal, let's have fun.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Woran das liegen mag? [grübel]
> 
> An Dir?
> An Finale??
> ...



Ich werde sie mal fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (22. Dezember 2006)

Wie Endgeil und Du wirst der Guide    



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das nennen wir dann "Bikereisen 69"!
> Und ein Schelm ist, wer böses dabei denkt.
> 
> Gruß Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage an alle: Was haltet ihr von Spike-Reifen? Fahrt ihr welche? Lohnt sich das hier in unseren Breitengraden überhaupt? Wenn ja, welche fahrt ihr? 
Oder sagt ihr: Völliger Humbuk, braucht kein Mensch. Bringts nicht?

Merci schon mal für euren Input und schon mal besinnliche Festtage...


_jazzman_


----------



## der-silberfisch (22. Dezember 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Spike-Reifen? Fahrt ihr welche? Lohnt sich das hier in unseren Breitengraden überhaupt? Wenn ja, welche fahrt ihr?



Hy auch,

ich bin letzten Winter das erste mal mit den Spikes von Conti gefahren. Allerdings habe ich sie nur auf dem asphaltierten Weg zur Arbeit gebraucht. Der Reifen ist der 120er Conti. Spikes hat der nur rechts und links. Den gibt es auch als 240er. Dann hat jeder Stollen seinen Spike.
Bei glatten Straßen hab ich den Luftdruck reduziert und konnte bei leichter Schräglage dem Rauschen der Spikes lauschen. Auf eisfreier Bahn mit mehr Luft ist der Reifen schön leise.
Das war der erste Winter in dem es mich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nicht gelegt hat. Somit war die Investition ok.
Auf verschneiten Waldwegen konnte ich keinen Vorteil gegenüber den spikelosen Reifen feststellen.
Da ich das Winterbike nicht mehr besitze habe ich zur Zeit keine Verwendung für die Spikes. Wenn du magst kannst du sie mal probefahren und bei gefallen werden wir uns sicher einig.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Black Trek,

auf jeden Fall wollen wir Dich dabeihaben. 
Wenn Du eine solche DVD siehst dann fallen Entscheidungen in Sekunden daher konntest Du es gar nicht mitbekommen.
Ich hätte auch um den 17.Mai gekonnt aber eben der Bruder nicht.
Vielleicht bekommst Du den Termin ja doch hin nachdem Du die Sucht- DVD gesehen hast. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage an alle: Was haltet ihr von Spike-Reifen? Fahrt ihr welche? Lohnt sich das hier in unseren Breitengraden überhaupt?


 Ich bin 3 Winter ohne Spikes gefahren und hätte sie vielleicht an 1-3 Tagen je Winter tatsächlich (kuuurzzeitig) gebraucht. Bei Schnee ist es allemal sicherer mit Spikes, aber mit einem guten Stollenreifen gehts mit etwas Vorsicht auch locker ohne. Ausserdem macht das auch den Reiz aus bei Schnee zu fahren. Letzten Winter war es einfach nur geil auf frisch gefallenen Schnee zu fahren  

BlablaBla...Meine Empfehlung: Nur 1 Laufradsatz, man kann Spikes ohne weiteres verschmerzen. 2 Laufradsätze, kauf Dir Spikes und Du fährst auch bei fest gefahrenen, glatten Schnee.

Morgige Tour: Wetter geil, Boden fast trocken. Kaum zu glauben, dass ich diesen Winter meine Trails fahren kann  Ich hoff das Naturfreundehaus hat noch genügend Kuchenauswahl  

Grüße Frank


Vielleicht sehen wir uns bei der Tour am 28.ten 

*UNSER SILBERFISCH: WIE EIN PHÖNIX AUS DER ASCHE ERSCHEINT UNSER 5.TER SPESSARTWOLF VON TEAM 1. YEAHHHH !!!!*


----------



## Marco2k3 (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,

der dritte Tag biken und langsam spür ichs  Is aber auch gut so ! Bin heute mal zur DirtStrecke nach Jügesheim und da bin ich über seligenstadt gefahrn 

Naja was solls ...  Warn ein paar Schöne Kilometer 

Habt ihr evtl. Lust mal ne ->Kleine<- Tour rund um Seligenstadt,Hainstadt,Welzheim zu machen ?
Im Nächsten Jahr oder so ?
Alleine isses langweilig zu fahrn !

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Habt ihr evtl. Lust mal ne ->Kleine<- Tour rund um Seligenstadt,Hainstadt,Welzheim zu machen ?


Na klar! Ich bin auch neugierig, diese Dirt-Strecke in Jügesheim mal zu sehen. Um OF muss es noch mehr geben. Weiss einer von Euch, wo dieser "Bombenkrater" ist, von dem die auf woffm.de immer reden?



			
				_jazzman_ schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von Spike-Reifen? Fahrt ihr welche? Lohnt sich das hier in unseren Breitengraden überhaupt? Wenn ja, welche fahrt ihr?


Auf Eis super! Du kanst über einen zugefrorenen spiegelglatten See fahren, no prob. 
Aber sonst kommt man im Schnee auch mit einem grobstolligen Reifen gut zurecht. Und auf harten Böden ohne Schnee und Eis sind die Spikes einfach :kotz:  Und wiegen pro Stück ca. 1kg  Ergo kommen sie bei mir pro Winter netto 2-8 Tage zum Einsatz (Schwalbe Icespiker). Ob sich die Anschaffung lohnt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die auch Grundlagentraining auf Asphalt damit absolvieren   

Ich finde, es lohnt sich aus einem bestimmten Grund: Es gibt dann wirklich KEINEN Grund mehr, warum man nicht aufs Rad kann.

@bike69: Wg Ronneburgtour Treffpunkt: An der Landstrasse zwischen Bruchköbel und Erlensee gibt´s eine Einmündung von einer kleinen Landstrasse, die nach Issigheim rüberführt. Das wär doch vielleicht ein ganz guter Treffpunkt für Dich?


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Morgige Tour: Wetter geil, Boden fast trocken. Kaum zu glauben, dass ich diesen Winter meine Trails fahren kann  Ich hoff das Naturfreundehaus hat noch genügend Kuchenauswahl


Na, bestimmt wird das am Ende doch wieder so eine Schlammschlacht wie letztes Mal...


----------



## Marco2k3 (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi BlackTrek nur leider is die Runde ziemlich klein 14km oder sowas kA hab keinen Computer. Aber wir können gerne mal von Hainstadt nach Jügesheim fahrn. Ist halt nicht wirklich viel im Wald (50%) aber trotzdem ne schöne Runde 

Grüße
Marco

PS: Fährst du Dirt ?


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Na klar! Ich bin auch neugierig, diese Dirt-Strecke in Jügesheim mal zu sehen. Um OF muss es noch mehr geben. Weiss einer von Euch, wo dieser "Bombenkrater" ist, von dem die auf woffm.de immer reden?
> ?


Mädel, die jiebt's hier genug ...

Bombenkrater (umgangssprachlich Totesbahn), Rosenhöhe, N-I, Heusentamm, Jügesheim, Rinne, DaNoShore ... legal ... ilegal ... schei$$egal ...

... nur wirst Du hier Niemand finden der die ne Wegbeschreibung jieb, das geht nur halt aners ...
Bisschen schuppern halbtot.de  

Du findest alles nur misch nett ... grübel ... grübel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mädel, die jiebt's hier genug ...
> 
> Bombenkrater (umgangssprachlich Totesbahn), Rosenhöhe, N-I, Heusentamm, Jügesheim, Rinne, DaNoShore ... legal ... ilegal ... schei$$egal ...
> 
> ...



gute Beschreibung. Wann gibt es deinen LMB?

Frohes Fest miteinander


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Na, bestimmt wird das am Ende doch wieder so eine Schlammschlacht wie letztes Mal...


Ne, Ne. Sicherlich nicht. Ich glaub wir werden heut tatsächlich gute Verhältnisse vorfinden  Bis gleich


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Dezember 2006)

Ok, dann bis gleich. Ich komm wieder an die B8 um 10:55.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Dezember 2006)

Danke Jungs, unsere spätherbstliche Hahnenkammrunde war gelungen. Jetzt kann die Weihnachtsgans kommen.


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2006)

Bestes Wetter, beste Bodenverhältinisse  Wir sind ziemlich alles im BarbarossaBuchberggebiet an Trails gefahren  

Sonja, hab noch mal in die Broschüre geschaut. Das Naturfreundehaus hatte erst um 14:00 Uhr geöffnet   

So, mal wieder ein paar Bilder:

*BlackTrek den Buchbergtrail runter...*















Ich mach mich die Tage erst mal dünne und wünsch Euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest    

Grüße

Frank


----------



## bike69 (24. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,

wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und viele Geschenke


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Hi BlackTrek nur leider is die Runde ziemlich klein 14km oder sowas kA hab keinen Computer. Aber wir können gerne mal von Hainstadt nach Jügesheim fahrn.


Na, das wär die erste Runde, die wir nicht verlängert bekommen!  

Wie wär´s mit Silvester oder Neujahr? Man könnte es auch mit einem gemeinsamen Fahrtechnik-Üben verbinden...



			
				Marco2k3 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Fährst du Dirt ?


Nö. Du?


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Bestes Wetter, beste Bodenverhältinisse  Wir sind ziemlich alles im BarbarossaBuchberggebiet an Trails gefahren


Am Buchberg gibt´s noch ein paar kleine nach Selbold zu, die haben wir ausgelassen. Dafür hab ich nun ein paar neue gelernt, vielen Dank!



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sonja, hab noch mal in die Broschüre geschaut. Das Naturfreundehaus hatte erst um 14:00 Uhr geöffnet


ROTFL! Waren wir am Ende zu schnell?  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> So, mal wieder ein paar Bilder:
> [snip]


Wo sind denn die Bilder von Dir? Ich hab Dich doch an der Klappermühle noch geknipst?


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2006)

Männer,

hier noch die Fotos vom Fernblick-Nightride.

Feier Schön! 


Der Kombinatchef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco2k3 (24. Dezember 2006)

Nä ich auch nich. Ich werd mir mal ne gescheite Route überlegen wie wir fahrn 

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## Marco2k3 (25. Dezember 2006)

Soo Ich meld mich mal mitten ausm Weihnachts getummel 

Ich hätte diverse Fragen zur Bekleidung :
Was brauch ich für Handschuhe (Link bitte) ?
Was brauch ich für Hosen ?
Was brauch ich für Trikots (geht ein Freeride) ?

gruß
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Soo Ich meld mich mal mitten ausm Weihnachts getummel
> 
> Ich hätte diverse Fragen zur Bekleidung :
> Was brauch ich für Handschuhe (Link bitte) ?
> ...



Ich hatte dir doch dazu schon mal einige Anregungen gegeben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215278&page=49

Generell geht Funktion vor Design. Soll es cool aussehen, dann schaue mal bei Fox Racing oder Pirate nach. Von der Funktion findest zu viel bei Gore.

Und tu dir einen Gefallen, spar nicht am falschen Ende. Tchibo und Konsorten bieten immer wieder funktionelle Teile an, aber meistens scheiden sich an der Passform die Geister. Sehr schnell vergeht dir nämlich auf der Tour der Spaß, wenn dir die Klamotten auf den Geist gehen, die Finger kalt werden oder die Jacke Wind und Regen durchlässt.


----------



## bike69 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eben einen Anruf vom Kulmi, auss dem Kulmiland bekommen  

@[email protected] Es war eine Fahrt in den Tempel der Lüste, incl. der Frauen geplant. Diese wird auf Anfang des neuen Jahres verschoben   Ein neuer Termin wird vom Kulmi bei nächster Gelegenheit angesprochen und geplant


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2006)

Tach Jungs und Mädel

ich brauch unbedingt Bikebekleidung und diverse Accessoires für den Winter. Kann jemand ein gut sortiertes, größeres Fachgeschäft (ähnlich BOC) näher als Nürnberg empfehlen ?? Ich würd das evtl. dann zwischen den Jahren in Angriff nehmen.

Grüße und Danke


Google


----------



## Marco2k3 (25. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du eins gefunden hast kannst mich nich evtl. mitnehmen ?! Hätt da en paar euros zu vergeben 
Nähe Walldorf
Der is ziemlich groß !

gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Nähe Walldorf
> Der is ziemlich groß !
> 
> gruß
> Marco


Die waren vor Jahren mal in Bad Vilbel. Jetzt sind sie ca. 120 KM entfernt. Wir reden hier nicht von Mörfelden /Walldorf ... Rhein-Main ist derzeit Entwicklungsland. Wer immer hier herkäme - BOC, Stadler etc. - würde sich die berühmte Goldene Nase verdienen  

Bis dahin ...

Einfach bei BOC auf Lastschrift bestellen. Alles was Du denkt zu brauchen, in allen evtl. passenden Größen. In Ruhe Modeschau, von der Liebsten abnicken lassen, Rest einpacken und zurück zum Absender. BOC zieht 14 Tage später nur das was Du behalten hast ein  

Also wozu wohin fahren  

Auf den "Heiligenhallen" Termin bin ich trotzdem gespannt


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Dezember 2006)

Leutz,

habe hin- und wieder mal was bei SMIT in Mainz-Gustavsburg gekauft (in der Nähe der Mainbrücke nach Mainz-Kostheim, da komme ich, zumindest wenn ich mal einen Tag in Mainz an meinem Schreibtisch arbeite) durch. Der ist recht gut sortiert. In Mainz in der Altstadt ist der Cycle-Planet (der Schrauber meines Liteville    ), der hat gute Freeride-Klamotten. 

Ansonsten kaufe ich schon mal beim Roseversand, wenn ich weiss dass es passt oder bei Hi-Bike

Aber der Stadler ist definitv am Besten sortiert 
der Kombi, dick und rund gefressen durch die Weihnachtsmenues


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Dezember 2006)

Achja,

ein liebmeinender Mensch hat uns eine Analyse-Waage zu Weihnachten geschenkt. *Ich bin empört*. Mein Körper-Wasseranteil ist zu niedrig, da muss ich nachhelfen  
und mein Körperfettanteil ist zu hoch, 4% über Soll    .
Muskelmasse ist O.k.

Das vollgesfressene Ferkel


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Dezember 2006)

Na Leute,

die Feiertage gut überstanden?
Was ist mit morgen Abend 19Uhr an der B8?

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Dezember 2006)

Mittwoch Abend, why not...


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

bin morgen 19 Uhr an der B8.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Dezember 2006)

Guude,

heute habe ich mal eine neue Abfahrt am Hahnenkamm unter die Stollen genommen. Patrick hat mir in den letzten Wochen schöne Schauergeschichten darüber erzählt und so meine Neugierde geweckt.

Sie ist sicher etwas anspruchsvoller als die Standardabfahrten Richtung Michelbach oder Alzenau, aber dennoch sehr gut von oben bis unten fahrbar. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht den Hang abzusurfen.

Ob ich es morgen abend zur B8 schaffe, hängt davon ab, was mich im Büro erwartet. Ich sage kurzfristig noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## bike69 (26. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum Du alleine den Spass haben wolltest )



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> heute habe ich mal eine neue Abfahrt am Hahnenkamm unter die Stollen genommen. Patrick hat mir in den letzten Wochen schöne Schauergeschichten darüber erzählt und so meine Neugierde geweckt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Dezember 2006)

Ach was, hat sich halt so ergeben.

Mich hat das schöne Wetter nach draussen gelockt. Irgendwie stand ich dann oben am Hang, ...[shy].


----------



## bike69 (26. Dezember 2006)

Kein Problem, wäre nur gerne dabei gewesen. Das nächste mal halt   



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach was, hat sich halt so ergeben.
> 
> Mich hat das schöne Wetter nach draussen gelockt. Irgendwie stand ich dann oben am Hang, ...[shy].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich überlege gerade, ob wir an Neujahr nicht eine Katertour veranstalten sollten.

Treffpunkt ca. 13.30 h um einfach mal wieder etwas Suaerstoff zu tanken. Besteht Interesse?


----------



## Google (26. Dezember 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits  

Als "Zwischen den Jahren Urlauber" kann man sich doch ohne weiteres mit den lang Arbeitenden solidarisieren  Werd mich mal mit eintragen beim Tourenangebot von Mtb-Ede. Wenn nicht noch bis Morgen größere Unlust aufkommt (durch eventuelles "rumhängen auf der Couch  ) bin ich dabei  

*Tour mit MTB-Ede Mittwoch*

Anschliessend, bzw. einen Tag später, biet ich was für die Urlauber an ....... (so wie es aussieht wirds ziemlich trailig werden)

*Googletour am Donnerstagmittag*

........um dann meinen Jahresabschluss am Samstag zu machen  

*Hügelandtour mit Blacktrek am Samstag*

@[email protected] Ich hoff ich seh die meisten von Euch dieses Jahr nochmal !!


@[email protected] Ich hab mal alle interessanten Onlineanbieter einschliesslich Deines Links nach einem günstigen Angebot für ne Winterhose durchforstet. Ich scheine zu spät dran zu sein   Deshalb lohnt es sich für mich auch nicht da hin zu fahren.

@[email protected] Ei des kann ich wirklich nur gaaaaaanz kurzfristig sagen  


*@[email protected] Gibts denn die ganze Truppe überhaupt noch und wisst Ihr eigentlich, dass Sa Calobra in schon gut 10 Wochen steigt  *

Grüße


Google _der tatsächlich seiner Speckschicht beim wachsen mitzuguggen kann :eek_:


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Dezember 2006)

War von Euch eigentlich schonmal jemand bei Delta Bike Sports in Giessen? 

Wg. Samstag: Ich such immernoch nach einer Einkehrmöglichkeit. Wenn ihr nix vorschlagt, dann machen wir eben keine Pause...
Also her mit den Vorschlägen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Dezember 2006)

Spontan würde ich das Anglerheim im Kahl vorschlagen. Aber das liegt wohl nicht auf der Strecke.[clown]


----------



## Staanemer (27. Dezember 2006)

Moin, 

ich bin selten in Giessen.
Ich würed mich aber bereiterklären Shop-Infos betreffen Klamotten von Euch zu sammeln hier ab und zu ne Liste zu machen. Eventuell mit Links.

www.dehnfeld.de - Grosse Auswahl, Listenpreise, selten Angebote, aber dann richtig Gute.
www.hibike.de - Mittlere Auswahl, gute Preise, viele Spezial-Klamotten (Schützer, Handschuhe...)
www.schaedlich.de - Aschaffenburg, da war ich noch nicht
www.rohrmeier-outdoor.de - wenige Fahrradsachen in der Sportfililale, aber super Jacken in der Outdoorfiliale, Ski, Langlauf, laufen, Trekking
Bikemaxx / Skimaxx Frankfurt - vergesst es, nichts da, im Sommer günstige Auslaufmodelle
Bikemaxx / Skimaxx Aschaffenburg - grosse Auswahl, Listenpreise


----------



## Marco2k3 (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich trage mich mal am Donnerstag ein  Ob ich den ganzen Weg fahren kann werden wir sehn 

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## Marco2k3 (27. Dezember 2006)

---sorry Für Doppelpost---


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich das Anglerheim im Kahl vorschlagen. Aber das liegt wohl nicht auf der Strecke.[clown]



Auf dem Heimweg kommen wir bestimmt vorbei!


----------



## KillerN (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo !

Wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt, fahre ich morgen bei eurer Tour mit. Ich würde dann mitm Auto zur B8 Parkbucht kommen. 
Habt ihr ein Google Earth Pic oder ähnliches damit ich mir auch sicher bin, die   richtige Parkbucht anzusteuern  ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2006)

@Nightrider heute

hab mich gerade wieder als Mitfahrer abgemeldet. Meine Erkältung scheint stärker zu werden  und ich wollte eigentlich an Silvester auf Party  

Wenn ich heute überhaupt was mache, dann ein bissl Rolle

Der Kombi


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wg Wenn ihr nix vorschlagt, dann machen wir eben keine Pause...
> Also her mit den Vorschlägen!


 Hey, Hey  Wahrscheinlich kennt sich da eben keiner aus. Welche potentiellen Ortschaften gibts da nochmal ? Ich ruf dann einfach mal einen Eingeborenen an und frag nach ner Einkehrmöglichkeit  *ernst*

@[email protected] Ei das ich Dich dieses Jahr nochmal sehe  Dann willste bestimmt auch ein paar Trails kennenlernen. Im Frühjahr wärs halt schöner gewesen. Reicht Dir das Pic ?





@[email protected] Gute Besserung !

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected]

18Uhr30 Shooters!

Gruß Rocky


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Hey, Hey  Wahrscheinlich kennt sich da eben keiner aus. Welche potentiellen Ortschaften gibts da nochmal ? Ich ruf dann einfach mal einen Eingeborenen an und frag nach ner Einkehrmöglichkeit  *ernst*


Altwiedermus, Marköbel, Langen-Bergheim


----------



## bike69 (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 

in Marköbel gibt es was. Kenne mich in der Ecke aus. Sollten wir spontan auf der Fahrt entscheiden.



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Altwiedermus, Marköbel, Langen-Bergheim


----------



## KillerN (27. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Reicht Dir das Pic ?



Perfekt. Werde dann um 11:50 Uhr da sein. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Dezember 2006)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Marköbel gibt es was. Kenne mich in der Ecke aus. Sollten wir spontan auf der Fahrt entscheiden.



Pausen? Einkehren? Muss das sein???  

Ich bin ohnehin kein Freund von spontanen und unüberlegten Pausen. [clown_vom_anglerheim]


----------



## hoschie (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr,
ich kenn mich schon bissl aus "in und um Ronneburg" mir fällt aber tatsächlich grad nix ein wo man zum Kaffe und Kuchen einkehren kann...in Langenbergheim gibts sone alteingesessene Kneipe, da könnten wir rein, (es gibt natürlich etliche Kneipen unterwegs). Ich würd sagen, wir entscheiden das unterwegs spontan und kehren in einer der Ortschaften irgendwo ein.
Übrigens: Ich würd gern mitfahren, aber halt nicht vom Startpunkt aus, stattdessen würde ich irgendwo dazustossen. Allerdings ist es wohl nicht sinnvoll einen Treffpunkt mit Uhrzeit auszumachen (...irgendjemand muss dann warten und friert sich was ab...). Ich würde Euch lieber entgegenfahren und mich Euch dann anschliessen - am besten wäre zwischen Bruchköbel und Ravolzhausen...da ich nicht weit entfernt wohne. Nun kenne ich aber die genaue Route nicht...
Blacky, kannst Du das etwas genauer beschreiben? - speziell den geplanten Weg von Bruchköbel nach Ravolzhausen - ich kenne da einen Weg über Oberissigheim an der Krebsbach entlang - ist das Dein geplanter Weg? Wenn ja, komme ich EUch da entgegen - einverstanden?
Grüße vom Hoschie


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Dezember 2006)

Das mit dem Nightride wird heute nichts, ich muss noch dringend einige Sachen hier am Schreibtisch erledigen.


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Dezember 2006)

hoschie schrieb:


> Blacky, kannst Du das etwas genauer beschreiben? - speziell den geplanten Weg von Bruchköbel nach Ravolzhausen - ich kenne da einen Weg über Oberissigheim an der Krebsbach entlang - ist das Dein geplanter Weg? Wenn ja, komme ich EUch da entgegen - einverstanden?


Na, klar! 
Mit bike69 habe ich auch schon einen Treffpunkt auf dem Weg ausgemacht:




Uhrzeit dort dann 13:45.
Ich wollte nicht am Krebsbach langfahren sondern oben auf dem Hügel entlang. Das mit dem entgegenfahren ist aber sicher auch keine schlechte Idee. Wie Du magst.


----------



## JSchmitt (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe schon ... alle sind schwer aktiv, die Vornahmen für das neue Jahr werden umgehend umgesetzt. Ich habe zu Kulmi an der Weihnachtsfeier schon gesagt ... für Euch müßte es wohl noch einen Sommerpokal geben . Ihr fahrt ja mehr als im Sommer ;-).

Ja, da fangen wir erst mal bei der Weihnachtsfeier an!

Vielen Dank nochmals an Rocky (den besonderen Tourguide fürs Feuchte). Es wurde ja noch nicht genug gehuldigt, dass er alle "Sommer Spessartwölfe" zusammenbekommen hat.

Als Ausklangspost für dieses Jahr auch nochmals meinen Dank an Google, der "diese Gruppe / diesen Thread" ins Leben gerufen hat und sich immer wieder als Guide vor "den Wagen" spannt. Leider hatte ich nur wenige Möglichkeiten mit von der Partie zu sein, doch es war immer top!
Wie es sich im Herbst und Winter langsam abzeichnet, tragen auch weitere Mitfahrer zu Touren bei - auch Lob an diese!

Noch ein kleine negative Meldung ... ich/wir ziehen nächsten Jahr nach Darmstadt. Trotzalledem habe ich schon die Freikarte für die ein oder andere Tour mit Euch bekommen. Weniger als dieses Jahr wird es auf jeden Fall nicht werden ;-).

Dann bleibt mir vorerst nur noch, Euch einen guten Start in ein gesundes Jahr 2007 zu wünschen. Für die Fitness sorgt ihr ja schon ohnehin .

Bis bald!
Grüße Jochen


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Dezember 2006)

@Google

Hab mich für die Tour morgen Mittag eingetragen. Da ich aber leider keinen Urlaub habe, hoffe ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit los zu kommen. Sollte mir aber doch was dazwischen ruf ich kurz an. Das ist doch Deine Handynr. im LMB? Wenn nicht, schick sie mir doch bitte kurz...

An sonsten sieht man sich hoffentlich morgen Mittag. Werde wieder an der Parkbucht warten...


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2006)

*HEYHEYHEY, der Torpedo ist wieder da*!!! 


Wie es nach Deinen Punkteeinträgen so aussieht, läuft sich deine Schiffsschraube wieder warm und Du ziehst wieder voll durch.

Spessartwölfeteam 2, *GO FOR GOLD!*
Freue mich, 
bis zum nächstem gemeinsamen Ausritt (dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr)

der Kombi


----------



## hoschie (27. Dezember 2006)

@Black Trek:
Alls klor, ich komme Euch entgegengefahren und versuche es so zu timen, dass ich um ca. 13.45 an markierter Stelle eintreffe - da kann also nix mehr schief gehen. Bis denn...
der Hoschie


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] Ja dann bis Morgen. Da sind wir ja noch ne ordentliche Gruppe geworden. Wettermässig scheint es nicht so tragisch zu werden, ein paar Tropfen halten mich eh nicht ab. 

@[email protected] Ja  

@[email protected]  ackert wieder Punkte ??  Und ich hab mich schon an die Nr. 1 der internen Rankingliste gewöhnt   

@[email protected] Danke  Ein bisserl stolz bin ich schon drauf, dass sich hier im Thread so viele Leute und mittlerweile auch Freundschaften gefunden haben.

Aber auch ein DICKES LOB an die unklomplizierte und immer lustige Truppe hier im Thread. Ich hoffe es bleibt noch lange so  Ich schätze Euch alle sehr  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Dezember 2006)

Wie war die heutige Tour?

Leider durfte ich mich mal wieder mit Vereinsbuchaltung rumschlagen und musste deswegen passen. Aber so ist da nun mal mit den Ehrenämtern in Vereinen. 

Schade, die morgige Tour scheint jede Menge Fun zu versprechen. Nun, ich sitz im Büro und feuer euch an. Glück auf. 
@Cersten & Patrick - wie hat euch Departed gefallen. Ich habe ja noch gar nichts gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Björn,

die Tour heute war gut. Sind das lange Elend rauf und haben dem Google mal das Steinbachtal gezeigt.
Der Film Departed ist eine 1:1 Kopie des Hong Kong Blockbusters Infernal Affairs den ich auf DVD habe.
Die Shimano Schuhe gibt es nun schon für 49,99 EUR bei H&S Bike Discount mit 4 EUR Versandkosten bei Vorkasse oder 8+2EUR bei Nachnahme.
Mindestbestellwert 50 EUR.

Wir sehen uns am Samstag.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. Dezember 2006)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> *HEYHEYHEY, der Torpedo ist wieder da*!!!
> 
> Wie es nach Deinen Punkteeinträgen so aussieht, läuft sich deine Schiffsschraube wieder warm und Du ziehst wieder voll durch.
> 
> ...


 
*Jaaaaaaaaaaa, bin wieder zurück beim WP!! *
Mit meinem Hals bin ich leider immer noch nicht ganz fit/zufrieden, aber die Sportsucht treibt mich trotzdem wieder raus in die Natur  

Wenn's am Samstag klappt bin ich auch dabei. Ich muss mir nur noch überlegen, ob ich in die Tour hineinfahre oder zum Ausgangsort mit dem Auto komme. Das Lichtproblem muss ich allerdings auch noch klären, da mein Bestelltes erst nächstes Jahr, Mitte Januar, geliefert wird  

Dir Kulmi gute Besserung und übertreibs net auf de Rolle


----------



## Marco2k3 (28. Dezember 2006)

Wie fahrt ihr zur B8 ?
Über die Limesbrücke ??


Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Dezember 2006)

Endlich sind die Spessart Wölfe komplett! Der Silberfisch is back
Alles gute Robert, viel glück mit deinem Knie. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## fohns (28. Dezember 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> *Jaaaaaaaaaaa, bin wieder zurück beim WP!! *
> Mit meinem Hals bin ich leider immer noch nicht ganz fit/zufrieden, aber die Sportsucht treibt mich trotzdem wieder raus in die Natur



 
freut mich für Dich. und natürlich auch für silberfisch!!!!!!
guten wiedereinstieg. 

jetzt läuft das, was, Kombi???
hast aber auch schon einiges weggezogen.
jetzt gehts gemeinsam los, wölfe2.

@JSchmitt:
schade wegen umzug.
aber Du hast doch ne dauerkarte  

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Marco2k3 (28. Dezember 2006)

So bin wieder daheim : Geduscht und frisch angezogen.
Leider nur ich.

Die andern sind wahrscheinlich noch auf Tour. Schade das ich abbrechen musste. Aber ich bin noch nicht bereit für solche Touren. Leider.
Danke Olli für die Einführung 

War aber für mich dennoch ne schöne Tour für mich 

grüße
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2006)

Wie ist es dir ergangen?

Keine Bange, das wird schon. Am Anfang hatte ich auch mal das Gefühl, rückwärts den Berg wieder runterzurollen. Böse Zungen behaupten sogar, das sei heute noch der Fall.

Deswegen habe ich mir 'nen Freerider zugelegt, dann fällt das nicht so auf.


----------



## Marco2k3 (28. Dezember 2006)

Naja das war bei der Babarossaquelle. Mir wurde schwindelig und ich war blass (laut Olli) und dann gings mir eben komisch.

Schöne Grüße
Marco

PS: Irgendwann pack ich das !


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2006)

Seht ihr. Das ist die Bestätigung.

*Regelmäßige Pausen und die rechtzeitige Zuführung isotonischer Getränke bei ausgedehnten Touren ist LEBENSNOTWENDIG*:

Wenn ich also um Beachtung bitten dürfte.

@Rocky - Kasi macht nächste Woche einen Ausflug zu seinem Händler, die neuen Rockies kommen so langsam über den Teich.

Die Finale-Fahrer und Alpencrosser sollten sich in der nächsten Zeit ohnehin mal zu einem Planungsabend zusammentun. Was haltet ihr vom 05.01. (Freitag). Vielleicht können wir dann die DVD's im Hintergrund laufen lassen.

Location - Vorschläge erbeten.
(LMB dazu folgt bei signalisiertem Interesse).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Björn,

der 5.1.07 würde bei mir gehen. Location: Cafe de Sol.  Könnte so gegen 18:30 eher 19:00.  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Seht ihr. Das ist die Bestätigung.
> 
> Die Finale-Fahrer und Alpencrosser sollten sich in der nächsten Zeit ohnehin mal zu einem Planungsabend zusammentun. Was haltet ihr vom 05.01. (Freitag). Vielleicht können wir dann die DVD's im Hintergrund laufen lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## bike69 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Eisfahrer,

das war heute der Hammer , das erste mal in diesem Jahr, dass auf meinem Bike nach einer Pause Eis war  

@[email protected] Danke für die guten Trails, hat super viel Spass gemacht  Das nächste mal lassen wir aber die Heizung an  

War ne super Truppe heute  und was ich heute alles gelernt habe, über die ital. Fingerhaltung  danke dafür an den Staanemer  

Bis spätestens Samstag, zur Abschlusstour in diesem Jahr.


----------



## KillerN (28. Dezember 2006)

JO, danke für die Tour,gab ja echt paar nette Trails. 
Nette aufschlussreiche Gespräche über schier unvorstellbare Finger-haltungen/spiele gabs ja auch. Wir wollen mehr davon !  

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Das wars wohl für dieses Jahr mitm Spessart.


----------



## fohns (28. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Irgendwann pack ich das !



erstmal schön, dass Du gut zu hause angekommen bist. 
klar packst Du "das". aber bis dahin brauchts noch eine weile training, Marco. und zwar erstmal viel training im grundlagenbereich. lass Dich nicht entmutigen!! andererseits darfst Du das vorhaben, mal ne tour ganz duchzufahren, nicht mit der brechstange angehen. 
alle hier haben diese erfahrungen am anfang gemacht. naja, fast alle....
nimm doch das angebot von Google, das ich im übrigen klasse finde, an. er kann und wird Dir bestimmt auf dem weg die richtigen tips geben. 

@Google_on_Ice-Tourer.
das habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt.... meine lampen und der tacho waren zugefroren. und die klingel hörte sich an wie das säuseln einer einsamen eisprinzessin auf den händen des meisters getragen  
war aber ne super tour, fand ich!!

@Google: 
und zu hause warens dann doch 241 minuten  

grüße vom 
fohns. enteist.


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2006)

Guude Jungs

freut mich, dass es Euch so gut gefallen hat. Aber das mit der ausgefallenen Heizung hat mir auch nicht besonders gefallen. Gut die Pause am Buchberg. Ich war schon ziemlich durchgefroren.



KillerN schrieb:


> Nette aufschlussreiche Gespräche über schier unvorstellbare Finger-haltungen/spiele gabs ja auch. Wir wollen mehr davon !


 Pfui !! Wie Perves !!  (*sabberlechz*) 

@[email protected] Wenn Du das wirklich willst, schaffst Du das auch. Voraussetzung sind gute Winterkleidung und dann regelmäßiges fahren. Gewichtsreduzierung für die Steigungen ist wichtig. Aber alles schön langsam  

Ich hoffe das Wetter am Samstag ist einigermaßen trocken, dass wir uns zum Jahresabschluss noch mal sehen können  

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal ein großes Danke an Frank für die tolle Tour und die flotten Trails.  War heute ne große Horizonterweiterung für mich, da ich ja sonst eher rund um den Hahnenkamm unterwegs bin.

War eine tolle Truppe! War ja erst das zweite Mal dabei und war schön Euch alle kennengelernt zu haben. Ich hoffe, dass ich auch irgendwann mal genügend Zeit finde, eine komplette Tour mit Euch fahren zu können und nicht wieder auf Grund drängender Termine irgendwo austeigen zu müssen.   

Hat wie gesagt mächtig Spaß gemacht und meine zu Eis verklumpten Füße sind inzwischen auch wieder aufgetaut...


Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder...


_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. Dezember 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> War eine tolle Truppe! War ja erst das zweite Mal dabei und war schön Euch alle kennengelernt zu haben.



Falsch, alle Wölfe kennst du noch nicht... 

Kulmi is back in town und hat sich spontan für Samstag zur Blackytour angemeldet... 

@Black [email protected] ist der P&R Parkplatz der vorm Havanna?
@[email protected] sorry wegen morgen. Ich finde, daß der Fahrrad Böttgen in FFM Bornheim die besten Marken-Klammotten hat - allerdings selten reduziert und eben nur Markensachen wie Assos, Gore, Pearl Izumi usw....

@[email protected] der Tempel der Lüste muss leider noch etwas auf uns warten. Bei mir klappt es frühestens Ende Januar...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @[email protected] der Tempel der Lüste muss leider noch etwas auf uns warten. Bei mir klappt es frühestens Ende Januar...


um so besser, dann ist Winterschlußverkauf. Da mischen die auch immer kräftig mit  

@[email protected] Hier ist der LMB für die Nidda-Stau-See-Tour, die ich anbiete und vor Eurer Haustür startet. Noch Fragen ...


----------



## Marco2k3 (28. Dezember 2006)

Alles klar Google 

Ich such mir ne schöne Tour aus die nich zulange ist : 20-25km ich glaube das is fürn Anfang ok !


Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Dezember 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Naja das war bei der Babarossaquelle. Mir wurde schwindelig und ich war blass (laut Olli) und dann gings mir eben komisch.
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Marco
> ...



Hey Marco! Wie schade. Aber ich freue mich, dass Du Dich nicht entmutigen lässt!

Man muss sich an die Ausdauerbelastung erstmal gewöhnen. Und man muss sich selbst kennenlernen, was geht und was nicht. Das ist vielleicht sogar der wichtigere Teil.

Lass uns mal eine kleine feine Runde im Flachen fahren! Ausserdem wolltest Du mir ja mal diesen Dirt-Spot in Jügesheim zeigen...


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Dezember 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kulmi is back in town und hat sich spontan für Samstag zur Blackytour angemeldet...
> 
> @Black [email protected] ist der P&R Parkplatz der vorm Havanna?


 
Ja, genau. Am Wilhelmsbader Bahnhof halt. Da wo die Fahrschulen immer bremsen üben.


----------



## Marco2k3 (28. Dezember 2006)

Jap werden wir aber immo isses mir persönlich zu Kalt


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Dezember 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Falsch, alle Wölfe kennst du noch nicht...



Hallo Kulmi, sorry wie konnte ich Dich vergessen...   
Nein, Spaß... Mit "Euch alle" meinte ich alle, die gestern dabei waren... Hab ja einige Neue kennenlernen dürfen. Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal das Wolfs-Team zu komplettieren...  


@all Ich wollte Euch gestern schon während der Tour fragen, habs aber dann wieder vergessen...   An was kann es liegen, dass mein Bremshebel von der HR Bremse recht langsam zurück "kriecht" nach dem ich die Bremse gezogen habe??? Beim VR ist das nicht so, da springt der Hebel direkt wieder zurück, wenn ich die Bremse los lasse...    


_jazzman_


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Dezember 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @all Ich wollte Euch gestern schon während der Tour fragen, habs aber dann wieder vergessen...   An was kann es liegen, dass mein Bremshebel von der HR Bremse recht langsam zurück "kriecht" nach dem ich die Bremse gezogen habe??? Beim VR ist das nicht so, da springt der Hebel direkt wieder zurück, wenn ich die Bremse los lasse...
> 
> 
> _jazzman_



Hallo _jazzman_
schade das ich gestern nicht konnte, hätte dich gerne wieder den Berg hochgescheucht!!   
Nee mal im ernst, was hast du für eine Bremse? Disk od. V-Brake?
Gruß Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Dezember 2006)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo _jazzman_
> schade das ich gestern nicht konnte, hätte dich gerne wieder den Berg hochgescheucht!!
> Gruß Rocky



Wart's nur ab.... Wenn ich groß und stark bin wird der Jäger zum Gejagten...   


Ich hab ne "Hayes HFX nine"
Keine Ahnung an was das liegt...  Der rechte Bremshebel zieht langsam nach vorne als ob der Saft in der Bremsleitung zu zähflüssig wär... Ist mir die Tage morgens auf dem Weg zu Arbeit erst so richtig aufgefallen. Liegt aber nicht unbedingt am kalten Wetter, da das Phänomen auch ist, wenn das Bike im Keller steht.


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2006)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @[email protected] sorry wegen morgen......
> @[email protected] der Tempel der Lüste muss leider noch etwas auf uns warten. Bei mir klappt es frühestens Ende Januar...


Moin Roman. Schön das Du wieder da bist. Kein Problem wegen Nürnberg. Wenns net geht gehts net  Ich schau mich heute mal in der Umgegend um. So anspruchsvoll bin ich ja net. 





Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Hier ist der LMB für die Nidda-Stau-See-Tour, die ich anbiete und vor Eurer Haustür startet. Noch Fragen ...


 Ja eine habe ich noch: Fährst Du auch wenn nur ich mitfahre ??  @[email protected] Wäre doch ne nette Einfahrrunde für Dich  Wie siehts aus ?

Und die Mallemitfahrer werden sogar noch persönlich von mir eingeladen  

@[email protected] Wenn Ihr Samstags könnt, dann fahrt bei Blacky mit. Sylvester und Neujahr solls grauselig werden.


Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Dezember 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wart's nur ab.... Wenn ich groß und stark bin wird der Jäger zum Gejagten...
> 
> 
> Ich hab ne "Hayes HFX nine"
> Keine Ahnung an was das liegt...  Der rechte Bremshebel zieht langsam nach vorne als ob der Saft in der Bremsleitung zu zähflüssig wär... Ist mir die Tage morgens auf dem Weg zu Arbeit erst so richtig aufgefallen. Liegt aber nicht unbedingt am kalten Wetter, da das Phänomen auch ist, wenn das Bike im Keller steht.



Vermutlich gehen die Bremskolben schwer zurück, kann an der kälte liegen.
Bau mal das Rad aus und reinige den Bremssattel!

Ich werde auch öfters mal gejagt!!!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Dezember 2006)

@Rocky  Danke für den Tip. Werd mein Glück versuchen. Hab mich nur bisher immer davor gedrückt, das HR auszubauen... *RäuspermodusAN* Noch nie gemacht hab... *RäuspermodusAUS*  Hoffentlich ist das des Rätsels Lösung ansonsten muss es wohl zum Doktor Stenger nach Hösbach.


----------



## hoschie (29. Dezember 2006)

hallo Leute,
hab mal ne Frage:
Einige hier kennen sich doch mit Rad-Beleuchtung aus, gell. Also, ich hab mir gestern das Sigma Mirage EVO-Pro gekauft...und das S....ß-Ding ist schon kaputtt...der Y-Adapter ging von anfangan nicht. Der helle Strahler hat nach ein paar Minuten leicht gequalmt...und ging dann auch nicht mehr (Akku hab ich zuvor ca. 6h geladen bis er voll war).
Was mach ich denn nun: Umtauschen gegen Ersatz oder Geld zurück?
Wenns bei anderen funktioniert, würd ichs nochmal probieren, da der Preis in Ordnung ist...wenns bei anderen auch solche Ausfälle gab, will ich lieber das Geld zurück. Ist Euch da was bekannt? Wenn ja - bitte melden.
Grüße vom Hoschie...son Mist, jetzt hab ich morgen doch kein Licht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Dezember 2006)

Knall dem Dealer das Teil um die Ohren, er soll's umtauschen. Meine Mirage funzt problemlos. 

Solange du in der Gruppe unterwegs bist, brauchst du kein Licht. Die Lupine vom Patrick reicht für alle. Wir müssen nur aufpassen, nachher meint 'ne 747 im Landeanflug wir wären die Landebahnbeleuchtung. 

Das wird ja richtig voll auf der Strecke, 8 TN, Blacky als Guide und Hoschie als anonymer Mitradler. Zum Glück sind die Ritter auf der Ronneburg ausgestorben, man könnte sonst annehmen, wir wären auf 'nem Kreuzzug.


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Dezember 2006)

hoschie schrieb:


> ...son Mist, jetzt hab ich morgen doch kein Licht


Ich schau mal, dass ich meine alte Leuchte wieder aktiviert bekomme (Vistalite, 15W). Ich bring sie morgen zum Treffpunkt mit.


----------



## Torpedo64 (29. Dezember 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _@[email protected] Hier ist der LMB für die Nidda-Stau-See-Tour, die ich anbiete und vor Eurer Haustür startet. Noch Fragen ..._
> ...


 
Bin dabei  
Bin dabei  
Aber nur wenn es das Wetter erlaubt und jemand eine helle Leuchte dabei hat. Meine bekomme ich leider frühestens Mitte Januar...diese schrecklich langen Lieferzeiten... 
Wenn ich morgen doch nicht erscheine, ist irgendetwas dazwischen gekommen. Also nicht auf mich warten und einfach losfahren.

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## hoschie (29. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich schau mal, dass ich meine alte Leuchte wieder aktiviert bekomme (Vistalite, 15W). Ich bring sie morgen zum Treffpunkt mit.


Danke Blacky, hat sich erledigt...ich war grad nochmal da (HiBike)...man hat sie mir umgetauscht  
Bring sie doch trotzdem mit, vielleicht braucht sie ein anderer (siehe Torpedo)
Bis morgen, der Hoschie


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> Bin dabei


  

Joohh, do leckst mi am Allerwertesten...Schon 12 Leut Morsche  

Ich bring 2 Akkus und ne Zusatzleuchte mit. Rücklicht bitte selbst mitbringen  

@BlackTrek, [email protected] Was wollt Ihr eigentlich immer im Eisbärenthread wegen Pause und anderweitigen Fragen diskuitieren ??  Ich sehe immer nur äusserst aktive Spessartwölfe bei den Touren   

Die Eisbären scheinen mir in der Mehrheit *erfroren ? * zu sein  

*Nachtrag: @Hoschie, [email protected] Wegen dem Pausenpunkt setze ich auf Euch !!!! GELLE ??!!! *

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2006)

Google;3304466
@BlackTrek schrieb:


> _erfroren ? _[/B] zu sein
> 
> *Nachtrag: @Hoschie, [email protected] Wegen dem Pausenpunkt setze ich auf Euch !!!! GELLE ??!!! *
> 
> ...


 

Die treiben auf Ihren Schollen um den Nordpohl und wissen nicht wie sie hier her kommen sollen. Mir ist es egal wo sie sind  

Wegen Pause morgen, die fällt aus. Mit der Masse kommst Du eh nürrrgens unter.

Ich mag so Massenveranstallungen sowieso nicht von daher fahr ich auch mit Dir allein zum See


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (29. Dezember 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn es das Wetter erlaubt und jemand eine helle Leuchte dabei hat.


Wie gesagt, da wär noch so ein Vistalite



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen doch nicht erscheine, ist irgendetwas dazwischen gekommen. Also nicht auf mich warten und einfach losfahren.


Hm, das Vistalite (und vor allem den Akkupack) nehm ich aber nur mit, wenn ich weiss, dass es auch einer nimmt!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Dezember 2006)

@Erdie - wir kommen überall unter. 
"Das wollen wir doch mal sehen ob hier noch ein Platz frei ist."  

Wen schert der gute Ruf der Biker wenn derr Magen knurrt und einen friert? [devil] Da muss man eben auch mal wie die Heuschrecken über das Buffet herfallen. [word] [klatsch_klatsch]. 

Ist das g...[biggrin] , vergesst Wölfe und die Eisbären - Hanau rules.


----------



## Staanemer (29. Dezember 2006)

@Erdi. Freigabe für den HAC ist erteilt.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @ Hanau rules...


... die Bachgass runner  

@[email protected] bist Du morgen ... heute auch dabei. Dann muß ich mal ein Blick auf den neuen HAC werfen. Man braucht ja langsam ein paar gute (Kauf)Vorsätze für's Neue Jahr.


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, da wär noch so ein Vistalite
> 
> 
> Hm, das Vistalite (und vor allem den Akkupack) nehm ich aber nur mit, wenn ich weiss, dass es auch einer nimmt!


 
Also wenn ich nix mehr wegen Dunkelheit sehen kann, nehme ich die Vistalite gerne  
Danke für das Angebot


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nix mehr wegen Dunkelheit sehen kann, nehme ich die Vistalite gerne
> Danke für das Angebot


 Ok, dann nehm ich nix extra mit.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... die Bachgass runner


  


Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2006)

so ich mach mich in den nächsten Minuten auf den Weg. 

@[email protected] werde so gegen 13 Uhr die Straße ex Erbe entlangkommen. Warten werde ich nicht, sehen uns spätenstens Wilhelmsbad.

Bis denn ...


----------



## fohns (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

tolle runde heute, danke an BlackTrek.


Euch allen hier und der partyrunde im besonderen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr und vor allem: stets gute und gesunde wiederkehr von den touren wünscht der








fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Dezember 2006)

Das war heute mal eine ganz andere Tour. Ist schon komisch, da wohnt man eigentlich nur ein paar Kilometer weg, fährt aber doch immer irgendwo anders rum.

Danke Blacky für die Erweiterung des Horizonts.

Da ja unsere Touren traditionell mit einem Namen versehen werden, überlege ich, wie wir die heutige Show nennen können. 

Wir waren auf den Spuren der Ritter unterwegs und Licht haben wir am Ende auch gebraucht - also isses der "Ronneburger Knight-Ride".

Im neuen Jahr stehen große Projekte an - zum Warm up habe ich für den 5.1. einen LMB Eintrag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3874 eingetragen. Alle Tourenteilnehmer 2007 sollten sich diese Trainingseinheit zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## Staanemer (30. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wir waren auf den Spuren der Ritter unterwegs und Licht haben wir am Ende auch gebraucht - also isses der "Ronneburger Knight-Ride".



Sicher, dass Du nicht das Licht am Ende des Tunnels meinst?  

Gut das Hoschie und der Google nicht alles gefahren haben, die haben es wohl voraus geahnt: Habe gerade 36 Kilo Sand aus meine Klamotten gewaschen.

Von Staanem aus ware es übrigens knapp 76 Kilometer und 680 Hm.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das war heute mal eine ganz andere Tour. Ist schon komisch, da wohnt man eigentlich nur ein paar Kilometer weg, fährt aber doch immer irgendwo anders rum.
> 
> Danke Blacky für die Erweiterung des Horizonts.
> 
> ...



dem schliesse ich mich an: Dickes Lob an Blacky... das war ne wirklich tolle Tour  , die wir auf jeden Fall mal bei Matsch und Regen   wiederholen sollten.... 
Mein Vorschlag für den Tournamen: "Black Dreck Tour".....(obwohl der Ronneburger Knight Ride auch passend wäre...)

@Google + [email protected] habt echt noch was verpasst


----------



## Staanemer (30. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, ich erreiche RF nicht. Immer nur die Mailbox.

Da müssen wir wohl morgen unsere Hände in was anderes stecken.


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Habe gerade 36 Kilo Sand aus meine Klamotten gewaschen.


Das kommt davon, wenn man kein Schutzblech dran hat...  


Ja, Euch auch vielen Dank für die gute Laune und die Geduld trotz der Wiedrigkeiten. Ich denke mal, dass keiner von uns alleine bei dem Wetter für 4+ Stunden aufgebrochen wäre. In der Gruppe geht es dann doch leichter.
   

Und die Tour ist "im Original" viel besser (so ohne ungewollte Umwege oder Abkürzungen). Ich denke, wir sollten sie im Frühjahr/Sommer nochmal  versuchen.

Ich hab mir heute gedacht, dass es jetzt im Winter auf dem freien Feld fast angenehmer zu fahren ist, als im Wald. Ich werd mal eine Feld-und-Wiesen-Tour durch die Wetterau erkunden... Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2006)

@BlackTrek, [email protected] Sorry, aber heute hatte ich wohl meinen ersten Unlusttag diesen Jahres, an der selbst die Tour dann nichts mehr ändern konnte. Bin ein bisschen schnell abgehauen, aber wenn ich mal nicht mehr will, da helfen auch keine Überredungskünste...nix wie ab  

Jedenfalls wünsch ich allen nochmal an dieser Stelle einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr  Wir sehen uns in alter Frische und Freude bei unseren gemeinsamen Biketouren 2007 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## bike69 (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Google,  

in diesem Sinne, danke für die guten Touren in 2006 und hoffentlich auf weitere in 2007  

Wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr  



Google schrieb:


> @BlackTrek, [email protected] Sorry, aber heute hatte ich wohl meinen ersten Unlusttag diesen Jahres, an der selbst die Tour dann nichts mehr ändern konnte. Bin ein bisschen schnell abgehauen, aber wenn ich mal nicht mehr will, da helfen auch keine Überredungskünste...nix wie ab
> 
> Jedenfalls wünsch ich allen nochmal an dieser Stelle einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr  Wir sehen uns in alter Frische und Freude bei unseren gemeinsamen Biketouren 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Torpedo64 (31. Dezember 2006)

Bei diesem Wetter wäre ich auch nicht unbedingt alleine gefahren, da wäre meine Motivation gleich null gewesen... 
Dank der tollen Gruppe und unsere Guidin  hat die Fahrt trotz der Nässe eine Menge Spass gemacht  
Leider konnte ich nicht mehr BlackTreks Angebot nutzen und die Leuchte an mein Rad montieren. Als Entschädigung für den Transport, gibt es, bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Fahrt, einen Cappu umsonst  
Auch ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und einen guten Start...
     

Grüsse,
Torpedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-silberfisch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Abend,

hier an dieser Stelle möchte ich allen Mitfahrern und Mitlesern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen. Feiert schön, trinkt ein bischen zu viel 

 und habt Spaß 

 ohne Ende.

Ich möchte mich noch für die Genesungswünsche bedanken 

 und hoffe bald wieder richtig dabei zu sein 

. So richtig geht es noch nicht, aber mit kleinen Schritten kommt man auch voran. Ich fahre zur Zeit nur kurze Stücke und hoffe daß es weiter besser wird.

Also macht es gut und ciao bis 2007 (noch 22:50 Stunden)

Gruß Robert


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Dezember 2006)

So dann möchte ich mich auch noch mal für die Schlammpackung gestern bei Sonja bedanken. 
Danke! 
Es war eine schöne Tour und bei schönem Wetter kann das jeder.
Mir hats gefallen, aber das nächste mal werde ich doch lieber ein paar Schutzbleche montieren. 
Allen anderen die ich heute Abend nicht sehe, wünsche ich einen guten rutsch.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Wölfen, Eisbärchen, Freunden von Fango-Packungen und den anderweitig Radverrückten einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Auf das wir auch im neuen Jahr gemeinsam Pläne zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft schmieden, die Trails dieser Welt absurfen, die Alpen wie einst Hannibal überqueren, wie die Heuschrecken über die gastronomischen Angebote auf unseren Touren herfallen und den Räubern im tiefen Spessart das Fürchten lehren können.

Have fun.

Ach ja, wer das Eröffnungsposting 2007 postet, der darf einen ausgeben. Mal sehen wen's trifft.


----------



## bike69 (31. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn,

besser ist es kaum in Worte fassen und deshalb schliesse ich mich diesen an    

Ich wünschen allen hier, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, mit den Wünschen, wie hier beschrieben.  




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Wölfen, Eisbärchen, Freunden von Fango-Packungen und den anderweitig Radverrückten einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
> 
> Auf das wir auch im neuen Jahr gemeinsam Pläne zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft schmieden, die Trails dieser Welt absurfen, die Alpen wie einst Hannibal überqueren, wie die Heuschrecken über die gastronomischen Angebote auf unseren Touren herfallen und den Räubern im tiefen Spessart das Fürchten lehren können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich schließe mich den Vorschreibern an möchte mich aber besonders bei allen
Guides bedanken ,an erster Stelle dem Frank für die vielen tollen Touren in 2006.   

Also feiert schön und kommt gut ins neue Jahr 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Dill (1. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir ein schönes neues Jahr euch allen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ist schon einer Wach? 
Ich hoffe ihr habt das Jahr gut angefangen. 
Das Wetter ist wohl nix zum Biken..... 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Staanemer (1. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ist schon einer Wach?
> Ich hoffe ihr habt das Jahr gut angefangen.
> Das Wetter ist wohl nix zum Biken.....
> ...



Hier!!!

Bin gerade vom Feldberg zurückgekommen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Januar 2007)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hier!!!
> 
> Bin gerade vom Feldberg zurückgekommen!



Warum jetzt schon? 
Hast du die Sonnenbrille vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (1. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warum jetzt schon?
> Hast du die Sonnenbrille vergessen?



Ne, die Badehose war nicht wasserdicht.

Wie ist das Wetter in Bad Offenbach? 
Hier regnets gerade mal nicht, sieht aber nicht sonderlich stabil aus. Obwohl man gerade etwas blauen Himmel sieht.

Ich muss jetzt erstmal irgendwie das Auto holen. Ob sich das bei der Kiste allerdings noch lohnt. Könnt ja morgen gleich nen neuen kaufen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Januar 2007)

Morsche,

na, alle fit?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Januar 2007)

Hier ist es nicht besser..... 
Bleiben schön im Bett liegen! 
Vergiss die Gummistiefel nicht.


----------



## Marco2k3 (1. Januar 2007)

Frohes Neues !



Manometer war ich voll... 

gruß
Marco


----------



## Staanemer (1. Januar 2007)

Wohl nicht nur Du.

Nix los hier, aber ich kanns bis hier brummen hören


----------



## hoschie (2. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr Euch allen...sorry, dass ich am Samstag die Biege gemacht habe, aber ich konnte leider nicht mit Euch mithalten.
ciao, der Hoschie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Januar 2007)

Woran lag's? Oder hattest du von Petrus eine Wettervorabmeldung bekommen und wolltest dich dem Regen entziehen?

@all - Wer hat denn das erste Posting im Jahr 2007 zu verantworten? Ist da nicht noch was offen???


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2007)

Leutz,

auch von mir Alles Guude fürs Jahr 2007!

Schade dass ich nicht biken konnte in den letzten Tagen. Ausser zwei Läufen und 4 Stunden harter Arbeit in einem Steinbruch    - Mineraliensammlen gilt ja leider als nichtanrechnungsfähige Sportart für den Winterpokal - und ordentlich Weintrinken war nicht los.

Wünsche nochmal guten Antritt, bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt!

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo alle,

wie sieht es denn aus mit morgen Abend 19Uhr?
Hat jemand Lust?

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Januar 2007)

Was hast du vor?[grübel] 

In Anbetracht der bescheidenen Wetterprognosen sollten wir kurzfristig entscheiden. Ich lade für alle Fälle mal die Akkus.


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich lade für alle mal die Akkus.


  thx


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> wie sieht es denn aus mit morgen Abend 19Uhr?
> Hat jemand Lust?
> ...



bin dabei.... was immer du vorhast


----------



## bike69 (2. Januar 2007)

Da schliesse ich mich an   



Kulminator schrieb:


> bin dabei.... was immer du vorhast


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Januar 2007)

Ich frage mich, ob ihr morgen wirklich fahren wollt. Wenn ich mir den von Kulmi eingefügten Smilie ansehe, beschleichen mich leise Zweifel. 

Ich dachte immer, hier steht der Sport, die Leibesertüchtigung, die Gesunderhaltung im Vordergrund. Nur deswegen habe ich mich hier angeschlossen. 

Und was muss ich jetzt feststellen? Die "protokollarische" Einkehr gewinnt immer mehr an Bedeutung. [shocked] 

Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt? [shy]


----------



## Staanemer (2. Januar 2007)

Ach ja, ich möchte mich gerne noch beim Küchenchef bedanken für die hervorragende Verköstigung und die vortreffliche Weinauswahl!!


----------



## fohns (3. Januar 2007)

Frohes neues!!

leider kann ich heute abend nicht mitfahren.
Euch viel spaß und viele grüße vom

fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo Wölfe,

habe mal einen Eintrag ins LMB gemacht!
Ich hoffe es regnet nicht. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3894

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Mal sehen ob ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro rauskomme.
Ich sage mit Vorbehalt zu.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Wölfe,
> 
> habe mal einen Eintrag ins LMB gemacht!
> Ich hoffe es regnet nicht.
> ...



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, "wohin" wir heute abend fahren werden....  
Bin rechtzeitig am Shooters....
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Mist, ich habe vergessen, den Akku vom Samstag ans Ladegerät zu hängen. 

Hoffentlich ist der Ersatzakku voll. Kann mir jemand evtl. aushelfen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mist, ich habe vergessen, den Akku vom Samstag ans Ladegerät zu hängen.
> 
> Hoffentlich ist der Ersatzakku voll. Kann mir jemand evtl. aushelfen?


Sorry,habe auch nur einen. (Akku)
Aber du brauchst ja sowieso nur zur An- und Abfahrt Licht, den Rest macht Patrick's Lupine 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2007)

Besorgte Anrufe reißen mich aus dem Winterschlaf....... 

Tach Ihr Spessartwölfe , mir gehts gut. Ich bin momentan nur etwas bikelustlos und kreativarm (posts).

Bei mir geht heut nur ne gemütliche Mainrunde. Ich hoff am Samstag mit der Niddastauseetour wieder richtig einsteigen zu können. 

Euch heute viel Spass im Spessart 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Junge, Junge, was ist denn da los?`

O.k. jeder hat mal einen Tiefpunkt (meistens nach 'ner langen Abfahrt ), aber dass du uns quasi vollkommen allein lässt, das ist schon hart.

Oder sind wir dir etwa zu schnell geworden? [clown]


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Oder sind wir dir etwa zu schnell geworden? [clown]


 Ja   Ihr seid einfach zu schnell in der Kneipe


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mist, ich habe vergessen, den Akku vom Samstag ans Ladegerät zu hängen.
> 
> Hoffentlich ist der Ersatzakku voll. Kann mir jemand evtl. aushelfen?



kein Problem - ich hab 2 Nipacks... wenn ich's nicht wieder vergesse, bringe ich beide mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ja   Ihr seid einfach zu schnell in der Kneipe



Ich werde dich dran erinnern, wenn sich deine Trittfrequenz kurz vor dem Naturfreundehaus mit der Aussicht auf Kaffee und Kuchen deutlich erhöht.


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2007)

JUNGS, JUNGS.........

Gerade habe ich das Höhenprofil Eures geplanten AlpenX gefunden.....

* RESPEKT !!  *​





  ​
*clown*


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> JUNGS, JUNGS.........
> 
> Gerade habe ich das Höhenprofil Eures geplanten AlpenX gefunden.....
> 
> ...



So, das haben wir jetzt davon, das wir ihn geweckt haben!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub, der Bub ist bloß neidisch.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> JUNGS, JUNGS.........
> 
> Gerade habe ich das Höhenprofil Eures geplanten AlpenX gefunden.....
> 
> ...



Go-Alps-with-Google hat doch auch seinen Charme ....


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So, das haben wir jetzt davon, das wir ihn geweckt haben!


 Harr, Harrrrrr.... 

Soo, pünktlich nach Hause gefahren um dann doch nicht zu biken. Ich mach bis Samstag Pause  

Und das mit dem Naturfreundehaus stimmt so auch nicht. Was soll ich denn tun wenn die Mehrheit ein Päusschen braucht und ich förmlich gezwungen werde, - ja sogar von der nach Kaffee, Bier und Kuchen lechzenden Meute über die Türschwelle gezogen und gedrückt werde  

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Harr, Harrrrrr....
> 
> Soo, pünktlich nach Hause gefahren um dann doch nicht zu biken. Ich mach bis Samstag Pause
> 
> ...



Komisch, auf mich wirkte dein Sturm auf's Kuchenbuffet immer wie wenn sich Obelix auf die Römer stürzt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

So, das mit dem Nightride hat mal schön nicht geklappt. Ich habe befürchtet, dass es knapp werden könnte.

Egal, schaue ich jetzt aus dem Fenster und denke an mein geputztes Bike, dann hält sich der Schmerz in Grenzen.


----------



## bike69 (3. Januar 2007)

So nen S... Wetter, deswegen ist die Tour ins Wasser gefallen   
War dafür eben ne Stunde auf der Rolle, besser als nichts.

@Rocky + [email protected] hoffe Ihr seit noch trocken nach Hause gekomme ??



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, das mit dem Nightride hat mal schön nicht geklappt. Ich habe befürchtet, dass es knapp werden könnte.
> 
> Egal, schaue ich jetzt aus dem Fenster und denke an mein geputztes Bike, dann hält sich der Schmerz in Grenzen.


----------



## fohns (3. Januar 2007)

ich kann Dich gut verstehen, Google.
so ne auszeit tut dem geist und den beinchen richtig gut, wirst mal sehen.

hast auch wirklich ganz schön reingehauen in der letzten zeit.
aber wenn ich mir Deinen vorschlag zum AlpX anschau, ist das auch von nöten...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Wenn's das das Streckenprofil für die Woche sein soll, dann gehört dem Planer gehörig eins hinter die Ohren.

Was sollen die Flachetappen und der eine Anstieg?   Wenn ältere Herren reisen, dann sollten sie auch durch die Schwerkraft ausreichend Support erhalten.   

Puuh, wenn ich Cersten so lese, dann habe ich echt nichts verpasst.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> @Rocky + [email protected] hoffe Ihr seit noch trocken nach Hause gekomme ??



Danke der Nachfrage. Das Wetter hat überraschenderweise doch noch gehalten.  Wir haben uns mainabwärts treiben lassen und schwubdiwub waren wir in Bad Offenbach... War heute eben eine ungeplante Mainspackentour... Schade, daß ihr wetterbedingt abgesagt habt....


----------



## bike69 (3. Januar 2007)

Gerne der Nachfrage, aber ich war der Meinung, dass wir alle wegen dem Wetter nicht fahren   Freue mich aber, dass das Wetter für euch nun doch gehalten halt  



Kulminator schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage. Das Wetter hat überraschenderweise doch noch gehalten.  Wir haben uns mainabwärts treiben lassen und schwubdiwub waren wir in Bad Offenbach... War heute eben eine ungeplante Mainspackentour... Schade, daß ihr wetterbedingt abgesagt habt....


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Januar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Gerne der Nachfrage, aber ich war der Meinung, dass wir alle wegen dem Wetter nicht fahren   Freue mich aber, dass das Wetter für euch nun doch gehalten halt



War nicht geplant, aber da wir ja wieder zurück mussten und es in diese Richtung nur leicht regnete, sind wir am Main entlang gefahren.
Ich musste ja wieder nach Hause....... 
Und so waren es mit ein paar umwegen 2 1/4 Std. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Gerne der Nachfrage, aber ich war der Meinung, dass wir alle wegen dem Wetter nicht fahren   Freue mich aber, dass das Wetter für euch nun doch gehalten halt



na ja, gefahren im engeren Sinne sind wir eigentlich nicht - dafür waren die Wetteraussichten zu schlecht. Es war eher wie im Kahler Anglerheim: "Ich will jetzt eigentlich nach hause fahren, aber na gut, *ein* Bier ...". Das hat doch auch immer ca 2 Stunden gedauert, oder?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Morsche zusammen,

so langsam geht mir die derzeitige Wetterlage gehörig auf den Geist. Es wird nicht richtig Winter, der Frühling lässt noch auf sich warten, es wird immer noch viel zu früh dunkel, die Wege und Pfade erinnern an Schlammbäder.

Ich will endlich wieder Sonne, Wärme, lange Tage, trockene Trails, ...

Wie lange haben wir noch bis Finale*? Wie lange bis zur Erstürmung der Alpen**???

*)112 Tage und der Rest von heute.
**)Und noch viel längere 189 Tage (und der Rest von heute) bis zur Transalp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (4. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie lange haben wir noch bis Finale*? Wie lange bis zur Erstürmung der Alpen**???


60 Tage bis Mallorca


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Diese Antwort bringt jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiter. Wie bitte soll da meine Motivation steigen?

Und es kommt noch schlimmer.
Ein Freund schickt mir dauernd Reiseberichte über Freeriden und Heliskiing in Tiefschneeregionen, dabei weiss er, dass ich diesen Winter eine Zwangspause einlegen darf. 

Das Leben ist hart.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Diese Antwort bringt jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiter. Wie bitte soll da meine Motivation steigen?
> 
> Und es kommt noch schlimmer.
> Ein Freund schickt mir dauernd Reiseberichte über Freeriden und Heliskiing in Tiefschneeregionen, dabei weiss er, dass ich diesen Winter eine Zwangspause einlegen darf.
> ...



Armer Bruder......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Aaaaah, endlich taucht hier auch mal einer auf. In meiner Verzweiflung bin ich jetzt sogar schon bei den Taunusplauschern gelandet. Wenn ich da noch lange schreibe, dann ist der Hahnenkamm 287 Meter höher als der Feldberg, Babu ist das Trailhauptquartier Europas und die Spessartlocals werden als Top Acts zu allen Air & Style Festivals eingeladen.


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aaaaah, endlich taucht hier auch mal einer auf. In meiner Verzweiflung bin ich jetzt sogar schon bei den Taunusplauschern gelandet. Wenn ich da noch lange schreibe, dann ist der Hahnenkamm 287 Meter höher als der Feldberg, Babu ist das Trailhauptquartier Europas und die Spessartlocals werden als Top Acts zu allen Air & Style Festivals eingeladen.



net gleich übertreibe hier drübbe


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, zweifel ich auch an meinen Zeilen. Es sind wohl eher 421,32 Meter höher.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Januar 2007)

Der Bruder entwickelt sich zum neuen Posting-Papst


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Irgendwie muss ja auch Leben in die Bude kommen. Im modernen Kommunikationszeitalter hält man keinen Winterschlaf mehr.


----------



## Staanemer (4. Januar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Der Bruder entwickelt sich zum neuen Posting-Papst



Oder zur neuen Nervensäge.  

Oder beides  

So viel Langeweile will ich auch mal haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)




----------



## Google (4. Januar 2007)

Mann, mann  

Das Wetter soll am Wochenende ja echt übel werden :kotz: 

Ich werd mich wohl oder übel schon mal geistig auf Joggen einstellen müssen. Vielleicht hol ich mir auch ne 10 er Karte in der Muckibude. Malle für einen Kurztrip ist leider zu teuer  

Palmawetter

Na ja....Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....Vielleicht wirds ja gar net sooo schlimm

Nächste Woche will ich wieder fahren und was anbieten. Hoffentlich ist es bis dann ein bisserl besser.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Januar 2007)

Moinmoin,

Jungs, kann Euch sagen, werd' schon den ganzen Tag von heftigen Kopfschmerzen geplagt  muss wohl am Wetter liegen. Hab' mich lustlos auf den Bock geschwungen und wenigstens die Rolle gequält. 
Noch 3 Tage, dann bin ich wieder on the road...
Leider liegt in Schweden, dort wo ich für 10 Tage hinfahre, auch kein Schnee. Nur Schmuddelwetter. Wenn das Hotel keine Muckibude hat wird's ernst.  

Niddatour, ich wees noch nüscht

der Kombi


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich werd mich wohl oder übel schon mal geistig auf Joggen einstellen müssen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


den Gedanken solltest Du nicht zu weit weg schieben. Mein Finger kreist schon seit geraumer Zeit über der Absage-ENTER-Taste. Auf 6 Std. Regenfahrt habe ich keinen Bock  Dann lieber was kleineres Spontanes am WE, so wie's Wetter halt zulässt.

Aber momentan gilt noch 2. Satz.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Irgendwie finde ich es beruhigend, wenn ich eure missmutigen Zeilen lese. Mir geht das Wetter und das frühe Dunkelwerden derart auf den Geist. [sick] Statt Höhenmeter zu sammeln treibe ich derzeit eher die Postingtabelle nach oben. 

Aber wenn man mal im Reise-Thread stöbert - es geht vielen anderen auch so.


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dann lieber was kleineres Spontanes am WE, so wie's Wetter halt zulässt.


Oder so. Besser als gar nichts. Abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Januar 2007)

Sonntag soll ganz brauchbar werden


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Ich nehm' dich beim Wort. Wehe wenn nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht hol ich mir auch ne 10 er Karte in der Muckibude.



Und die gibt es für 79 EUR in unserem Studio....  

Wer also Lust hat auf ne 10 er Karte Spinning, darf sich gerne bei mir melden...

@Erdi et [email protected]: Werde mich für Samstag wieder austragen - bei dieser Wettervorhersage hab ich keine Motivation für die Tour.   Wenn was Lockeres geht (ggf am Sonntag) wäre ich eventuell dabei?

Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sonntag soll ganz brauchbar werden





Kulminator schrieb:


> Wenn was Lockeres geht (ggf am Sonntag) wäre ich eventuell dabei?



Also wettermäßig sieht es jetzt so aus, dass man den Samstag vergessen kann, der Sonntag soll trocken sein  

ICH HAB ABER KEINE BÖCKE AUF SCHLAMMMMM  

Deshalb fahre ich ne lockere GA-Runde am Main lang bis Klingenberg oder Miltenberg:

*Maintour am Sonntag *

Würd mich freuen wenns noch ein paar Schlammabstinenzler gibt, die Kaffee und Kuchen am Main bevorzugen  

Wenn alle gar bis nach Miltenberg fahren wollen, kann ich endlich meine Treuepunkte einlösen und ein Laib FRISCHES BROT MIT NUTELLAAA  anbieten. Das wär doch was....so nach knapp 3 Stunden biken und dazu einen Cappu....Oder ?  

@[email protected] Ich wünsch Dir nen schönen Skiurlaub. Ich hoff Ihr habt genug Schnee !

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich wünsch Dir nen schönen Skiurlaub. Ich hoff Ihr habt genug Schnee !
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



@[email protected]
Danke dir, du kannst ja für den nächsten Sonntag 14.1 mal was planen da wäre ich dann wieder da. 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Staanemer (5. Januar 2007)

N´Abend,

teilt mit bitte das Ergebnis der heutigen Tour mit, bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen.

Danke


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Januar 2007)

Cersten, vielen Dank für den Hol und Bring Service  

Frank,ziehe den Schlamm den Sonntagsmainradblockierergehnieausdemwegspaziergängern vor


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Januar 2007)

Auf dem Hahnenkamm wird weiter der Hahn gekämmt - stop - in der Barbarossaquelle hat sich schon Kaiser Rotbart nasse Füße geholt - stop - der Taunus ist weiterhin so flach, dass man schon mittwochs sieht wer sonntags zum Kaffee kommt - stop - und das Anglerheim hatte am ersten Freitag im Jahr zu - stop.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Januar 2007)

Wölfe gehören einfach in die Wälder - hab mich deshalb für die morgige Spessart-Fango Tour angemeldet. 

Google: dir viel Spass beim Mainspacken... oder lässt sich noch der Wolf in dir motivieren?

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (6. Januar 2007)

Hey, es ist eingetroffen, wass ich gestern angedeutet habe   Werde Morgen auch schwitzen, aber anders als Ihr   
Wünsche euch allen eine gute und trockene Tour   

War für die Beine und Winterpunkte eben auf der Rolle  



Kulminator schrieb:


> Wölfe gehören einfach in die Wälder - hab mich deshalb für die morgige Spessart-Fango Tour angemeldet.
> 
> Google: dir viel Spass beim Mainspacken... oder lässt sich noch der Wolf in dir motivieren?
> 
> Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (6. Januar 2007)

soso. mainradeln oder einschlammen. das ist hier die frage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




außer bei unserem schwerenöter, der machts richtig.

zu dem jetzigen zeitpunkt kann ich Euch zumindest eines sagen: ich konnte heute abend dann doch noch fahren und bin über drei stunden am main gespackt. ein fieses wetter da draußen. 

also werde ich bei sauwetter dem Bike69 folgen und mal sehen, was da so geht...


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wölfe gehören einfach in die Wälder - hab mich deshalb für die morgige Spessart-Fango Tour angemeldet.
> 
> Google: dir viel Spass beim Mainspacken... oder lässt sich noch der Wolf in dir motivieren?
> 
> Gruß Kulmi


Nö, nö  Ich bin das ganze Jahr über genug im Gelände unterwegs. Da muß ich mir den Schlammpes nicht antun. Kommende Woche werde ich erst einmal meine Schlechtwetterstrecke ausloten. Schon die wird für mich grenzwertig sein: 

*Hahnenkammschlechtwetterrunde*

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo Hahnenkamm-Fangos,

vielleicht trifft man sich ja heute mal irgendwo rund um den Hahnenkamm oder Weinberg. Werd da heute auch eine kleine Runde drehen.

Ich halte mal Ausschau nach Euren Rotwilds....  So viele sind ja nicht unterwegs während der Winterjagdsaison... 


Dann lern ich Kulminator auch mal kennen....   


Viel Spaß

_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Januar 2007)

Morsche ihr Helden der Trails,

das Wetter sieht passabel aus, also runter vom Sofa. 

Bis gleich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Januar 2007)

Nöö,

wir haben sturmfreie Bude... 

Mal sehen, ob heute nachmittag noch was geht

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Januar 2007)

So, zurück aus dem Wald.

Eigentlich sollte es ja nur eine gemütliche Runde auf Hauptwegen werden. Leider hat der Vorsatz nicht lange angehalten. Warum zieht es uns nur immer wieder auf die auf Trails? Die Antwort ist eigentlich ganz einfach - weil's eben mehr Spaß macht. 

Die Laubsurfen-Einlage war doch recht geschmeidig, oder? Und dass der Meister Fohns das mit angeblich defekter Bremse macht, das nötigt mir Respekt ab.   

Ich muss dem Fremdenverkehrsbüro mal einen netten Brief schreiben, von wegen liebliche Weinberge. In jedem anderen Ort dieser Welt gibt's bei so was eine Berwachtstation im Tal und das Ding ist als Klettersteig ausgewiesen.  

Etwas über 700 Hm, knapp 60 Km und das bei gut 3 Stunden Fahrzeit kann sich nach der Völlerei der letzten Wochen durchaus sehen lassen. Zur Belohnung gönne ich mir jetzt erst mal ein Stückchen Kuchen und werde nachher bei den Lions den Elektrolythhaushalt wieder ausgleichen.

Mal sehen sehen ob ich unter der Woche wieder den Weg auf's Rad finde oder mich doch in meiner Spezialdisziplin weiter verbessere. [clown]


----------



## fohns (7. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Laubsurfen-Einlage war doch recht geschmeidig, oder? Und dass der Meister Fohns das mit angeblich defekter Bremse macht, das nötigt mir Respekt ab.



kann nichts dafür. die bremse hat sich so erschrocken vor dem abgrund, dass sie zugemacht hat wie ne muschel....
super tour heute. kompliment!! einige sehr schöne wege kannten wir noch nicht. 

aber das beste: MTB_Ede ist am berg nur so langsam, weil er sein rotwild auch am berg bremsen muss. tsts....
seine bremsen müssen noch schlechter sein als meine, so wie er uns in den weinbergen weggefahren ist  



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nöö, wir haben sturmfreie Bude...


kennst aber die regeln: dafür keine punkte eintragen, gelle?

@Google: ich kann am dienstag leider nicht. 

schönen sonntag, es grüßt der 
fohns. zugebremst.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Januar 2007)

schließe mich an: Supertour heute und genau der richtige Saisonauftakt für Spessartwölfe... Könnte mich an Fangotouren gewöhnen... Das schreit nach Wiederholung Bruder. 

@[email protected] haste heute Rotwild im Wald erkennen können? Sind schon extrem scheu und immer sooo schnell wieder im Unterholz verschwunden ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Januar 2007)

Hach Jungs, euer Lob beschämt mich. Da zerdrück ich mir ja gleich ein Tränchen der Rührung. [shy]

Aber so 'ne Tour ist immer nur so gut wie die Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Januar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hey, es ist eingetroffen, wass ich gestern angedeutet habe   Werde Morgen auch schwitzen, aber anders als Ihr



Na Sunshine, diesmal sind wir auf deine Räubergeschichten gespannt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Januar 2007)

Aaaahhh!

War auch noch draussen im richtigen Leben, 2 3/4h um nach Frankfurt & zurück, zum heissen Äppler trinken auf dem Römerberg. Schön drecking bin ich geworden, beim surfen um die vielen Spaziergänger. Und das frisch geputzte Freak hab ich auch wieder standesgemäss eingeschweint

Hier ein paar Impressionen:

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Januar 2007)

Das war heute eine Tour genau nach meinem Geschmack. Kompliment Bruder  

Die Wege und sogar die Trails waren gut fahrbar, man sollte nur Wege meiden wo gerade Holzabfuhr stattfindet, aber selbst diesen Streckenabschnitt hätten wir umfahren können.

Ansonsten machen die paar Dreckspritzer doch keinem Mountainbiker was aus


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2007)

Nàbend Jungs

Ihr seid eben unverwüstbar  Ich hätte heute keine Fangopackung gebrauchen können.

Ich bin heute schön locker mit Andreas (Eisbär) zum Bäcker gefahren  

Kaum fuhr ich auf dem Bike am Main lang, lächelte ich, blickte in den Sonnenschein und wußte, dass es es genau das war was ich brauchte  

Ich fragte mich des öfteren, ob es das jetzt war mit dem Winter  






Ich glaube kaum....eine trügerische Wärme heute  

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Januar 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und das frisch geputzte Freak hab ich auch wieder standesgemäss eingeschweint
> 
> Hier ein paar Impressionen:
> [snip]


Eingeschweint? Auf den Bildern kann ich aber gar keinen Dreck erkennen!  
Ihr habt doch gar keine Ahnung von richtigem Matsch...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Januar 2007)

Im Wald war es so grün, das erlebt man teilweise im Sommer nicht.

Schon verrückt das Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Eingeschweint? Auf den Bildern kann ich aber gar keinen Dreck erkennen!
> Ihr habt doch gar keine Ahnung von richtigem Matsch...



yuuuup, wie wahr.  

Wann gibt es wieder mal eine "Black Dreck" Tour?  Mein nicht mehr eingeschweintes Rotwild braucht wieder Auslauf... .


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Januar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @[email protected] haste heute Rotwild im Wald erkennen können? Sind schon extrem scheu und immer sooo schnell wieder im Unterholz verschwunden ...



Hi Kulmi, bin erst um 12.30 ausm Schwimmbad zurückgekommen und konnte mich dann erst auf Pirschfahrt zum Hahnenkamm machen, aber da waren so viele Wanderer unterwegs, die haben sämtliches Rotwild schon verscheucht...


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi, bin erst um 12.30 ausm Schwimmbad zurückgekommen und konnte mich dann erst auf Pirschfahrt zum Hahnenkamm machen, aber da waren so viele Wanderer unterwegs, die haben sämtliches Rotwild schon verscheucht...



Schade... Hier das Profil von gestern...





[/url][/IMG]

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2007)

Tach Jungs

Hier regnet es gerade mal wieder reichlich und mittlerweile haben nun alle Server nettes Wetter die nächsten Tage angesagt, dass ich doch glatt auch meine Schlechtwetterrunde gekänzelt habe  

Der schlaue Alphawolf (Ich ) ist daher die Woche nur am Main zu sehen. So gegen 17:30 Uhr Shooters werd ich wie immer starten, falls einer von Euch mit will. Ansonsten früher.

Am Dienstag werde ich wenigstens die Rückersbacher Schlucht fürs Herzkammerflimmern mit einbauen, dann werd ich voraussichtlich wieder am Donnerstag SPACKEN.

Wer Interesse hat HIIIEER MELDEN. Ich mach wegen des Wetters KEIN LMB_EINTRAG.

Und allen anderen wünsch ich viel Spass beim EINSAUEN  

Grüße 

Euer Google, _der Schönwetterwolf_


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Eingeschweint? Auf den Bildern kann ich aber gar keinen Dreck erkennen!
> Ihr habt doch gar keine Ahnung von richtigem Matsch...



Meister, das war ja auch das Foto vom Hinweg. Haettest mich mal nach dem Rueckweg sehen muessen :kotz: 
Ich sag nur: um die Marina herum in Steinheim, dann gegenueber Phillipsruhe, da steht die aufgeweichte Jauche aufm trail, da muss man mittendurch. Weiter lustig um den Kaiserlei, bei der Borussia / Germuehle in F und gegenueber vom Osthafen... 
Ausserdem wird demnaechst der Mainweg nach Frankfurt gesperrt, weil ich die Rentner bespritzt habe  

der Raecher der Beschlammten


----------



## fohns (8. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> (...) dann werd ich voraussichtlich wieder am Donnerstag SPACKEN.



war das ein wink auch an den fohns??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




klar, bin donnerstag dabei. genau das richtige für donnerstag. eigentlich.
ich könnte ab 17.00 uhr am shooters. eigentlich.
alles eigentlich, weil derzeit viel arbeit auf der arbeit. 
derzeit sind die chancen höher, dass ich kurzfristig absagen muss.

also sage ich mal eigentlich zu.

grüße vom fohns. eigentlich.


----------



## bike69 (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

melde wieder nach der Sauna und dessen verschiedenen Aufgüsse, incl. Streicheleinheiten wieder für die Wälder zurück  

Laut Wetter.de, soll es am Mittwoch nicht regnen, gibt es hier noch eine paar sauberer Räder, welche wieder in den Wald wollen  

Habe am Samstag meines eine Stunde geplegt und nun will es schon wieder in den Wald


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Am Dienstag werde ich wenigstens die Rückersbacher Schlucht fürs Herzkammerflimmern mit einbauen, dann werd ich voraussichtlich wieder am Donnerstag SPACKEN.



und der kleine Umweg durch die Schlucht ist ein Wink an den Rest der wilden Meute?  
Dienstag geht bei mir aber nicht. Donnerstag wollte ich zum Spinning ins Studio. Deshalb - sofern starke Niederschläge es nicht verhindern - wird es wahrscheinlich Mittwochs ein Angebot für einen Nightride geben. Wird morgen noch entschieden...

Viel Spass beim Spacken....


----------



## fohns (8. Januar 2007)

und nun das wichtigste aus der heutigen tagesschau:

wer reitet noch so spät durch matsch und wind,
auf carbon gehts ganz geschwind.
fiese trails schnell rauf und steilsten hills dann down,
so kennen wir unsren BruderJörn.







herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag, BruderJörn!!!
always blue skies und vor allem stets gute heimkehr von den trails und aus den hohen bergen  






Dir einen schönen geburtstagsabend, Spessartwölfe2Bruder vom
fohns.


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2007)

Ach desdewesche hatt der Bub sich net gemeldet    

*Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzdaaach​*
He, He...geklaut:






Leider bin ich net so ein gute Dichter und Denker wie uns lieber fohns. Deswesche saach ich nur:

*Bleib uns treu dann wir uns freu  *​
Krass gell ?

@[email protected] Registriert. Wir bleiben in Verbindung
@[email protected] Auch registriert. Wir bleiben trotzdem in Verbindung  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Januar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Spacken....


Und so nen ähnlichen klingenden Spass hatte der bike 69 am Sonntag


----------



## fohns (8. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> He, He...geklaut:










Google schrieb:


> Krass gell ?


voll krass.



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Registriert. Wir bleiben in Verbindung


genau.
spacken aller länder verteidigt Euch!!!



Google schrieb:


> Und so nen ähnlichen klingenden Spass hatte der bike 69 am Sonntag








.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2007)

@Bruder Jö[email protected] : lieber Wolfsbruder, leider gehen die Meinungen bezüglich deines genauen Alters etwas auseinander. Nämlich um genau einen Tag! Hat er nun heute schon Geburtstag oder hat er erst morgen? Diese Frage spaltet die Spessartwölfe in 2 Lager! Lass uns nicht länger im Dunkeln und gib uns klare Zeichen... 

Ich wünsche dir sicherheitshalber heute schon mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag  , auch weiterhin schnelle und starke Beine und viel Sitzfleisch für die kommenden Touren . Lass dich anständig feiern  .
Bis bald im Wald
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Staanemer (8. Januar 2007)

Alles Gute auch von mir!!! Und feste feiern!

Vielleicht biken wir mal bald wieder zuzsammen.
Noch bin ich wohl noch nicht so weit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Januar 2007)

Hach, eure Wünsche lassen mich ein Tränchen der Rührung zerdrücken. Danke, danke.

Mein Wiegenfest ist in der Tat heute, am 8.


----------



## bike69 (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bruder Jörn,

ich wünsche Dir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag   und noch viele weiter schöne Touren  

War der festen Meinung, mein PDA könnte sich nicht irren. Kommt halt immer auf den an, der die Daten pflegt  

Bis Bald im Wald 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hach, eure Wünsche lassen mich ein Tränchen der Rührung zerdrücken. Danke, danke.
> 
> Mein Wiegenfest ist in der Tat heute, am 8.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2007)

Ziemlich ruhig hier .... 

Schaut mal hier ... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Januar 2007)

Hhmmm, mal sehen wie ich morgen aus dem Büro rauskomme. Will lieber nichts versprechen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bruder,

ich war mir jetzt auch nicht so sicher wann Du jetzt eigentlich Geburtstag hast. 
Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag vor allem Gesundheit wünschen wir Dir. 

Kulmi : ich versuch  das morgen zu schaffen kann es aber nicht garantieren da bei uns jetzt wieder der Punk abgeht.


Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ... da bei uns jetzt wieder der Punk abgeht.



Genau wie morgen abend eben... 

@Bruder Jörn, [email protected] Bitte versucht mir rechtzeitig Bescheid zu geben, weil wir dann je nach Teilnehmern vielleicht was anderes fahren?


----------



## trelgne (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo Kollegen vom Rande des Spessarts,

wir, die Biker aus dem eher zentralen Spessartgebiet (siehe Forum unter www.spessart-biker.de) sorgen uns schon seit geraumer Zeit sehr um den Zustand unserer (geliebten) Trails/Waldwege. Im Zuge der Forstreform und aufgrund der enorm gestiegenen Holzpreise kommt es flächendeckend zu massiven Holzfällungen in nie dagewesenem Ausmaß. Durch den rigorosen Einsatz der Holzerntemaschinen (Harvester) werden im gesamten Spessartgebiet immer mehr Wanderwege/Trails bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verstümmelt, idyllische Pfade zu breiten Schneisen plattgewalzt, die Holzabfälle bleiben einfach in den Wegen liegen und gerade bei Nässe sehen die beschädigten Wege aus, als wären Militärmanöver darin abgehalten worden. Sie sind dann monatelang kaum bis gar nicht mehr befahrbar oder haben ihren Trailcharakter völlig verloren.
Dabei wird auch nicht im Geringsten Rücksicht genommen auf markierte Wanderwege des Spessartbundes, die wir Biker oft und gerne in Anspruch nehmen, z.B. Birkenhainer, Eselsweg, die noch recht neuen Spessartweg 1 und 2, Spessartprojekt-Kulturwege oder all die mit den roten Symbolen (siehe auch http://www.spessartbund.de/wanderwege.html .) Aktuell wurden einige der schönsten Passagen im Hochspessart im Bereich Hafenlohrtal-Einsiedel-Karlshöhe-Sylvan-Breitsol plattgemacht - manchen vielleicht vom Keiler-Bike Marathon Wombach bekannt.

Wir können sicher nicht viel dagegen unternehmen, hegen aber die Hoffnung, daß etablierte Institutionen wie das Archäologische Spessartprojekt oder Spessartbund, deren Arbeit hier so krass "mit Füssen" getreten wird, ihren Einfluß geltend machen gegen diese Wegezerstörungen.
Wir wollen diesen Organisationen helfen, daß Ausmaß der Schäden sichtbar zu machen und ihnen alle relevanten Wege mit deutlichen Verwüstungen melden. Deshalb möchte ich euch bitten, solche Schadensmeldungen mit Angabe der Wanderwegmarkierung und ungefährer Location an mich zu mailen. Ich werde diese dann an die genannten Stellen weiterleiten. Der Vorsitzende des Spessartbundes (Herr Himmelsbach) ist sehr an solchen Schadensmeldungen interessiert. Ihr könnt euch natürlich auch direkt dorthin wenden.

Grüsse aus der MTB-Hochburg Frammersbach
Manfred
[email protected]


P.S. Würde gerne mal bei einer eurer Touren mitfahren, sofern eine ausgesprochen trailige Streckenführung auf dem Programm steht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Januar 2007)

Seht euch doch nur das Wetter an. Sonnenschein, frühlingshafte Temperaturen - und das im Januar.

Zum Glück bewahrt mich mein Arbeitgeber vor Träumereien und beschert mir einen ausgefüllten Tag. Das mit dem Nightride wird heute nichts werden, ich komme sicher erst gegen 19.00 Uhr vom Schreibtisch weg. Also bleibt mir nur, euch viel Spaß zu wünschen und kommt heil wieder aus dem Wald zurück.


----------



## Marco2k3 (11. Januar 2007)

Ich bin mal wieder da 
War immer wieder bissi biken  Tut richtig gut wenns son bissi wärmer ist !

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Januar 2007)

Hier ist ja wieder die Hölle los, ich komme mit dem Lesen fast nicht nach.

So ihr Buben, damit ihr bei dem Mistwetter mal eine kleine Aufmunterung bekommt, schaut euch das mal an:
http://www.mtb-tracks.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=27

Diesen Link habe ich im Reisethread unter Finale gefunden.


----------



## fohns (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

Kombinatschef noch im land oder schon bei de elche?
und torpedo im urlaub??
wo sind Eure punkte  

ich habe heute mal etwas am main gespackt. 
heißer ritt bei dem sturm..........
gesichtspeeling gabs gratis dazu-

wo fahrn wir den am sonntag vorbei und hin und hoch??
würde ja gerne nochmal ans lange elend fahrn  
Ede ist einfach ne andere welt am berg. desdewesche muss er sein rotes wild rauftragen. mal sehen, ob wir ihn dann einfangen können.

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Januar 2007)

Langes Elend klingt ganz gut. Nachdem ich unter der Woche keine Tour mitfahren konnte, wären ein paar Hm ganz gut. 

Andererseits hab ich keine Lust auf eine Dusche, Fango ist ja o.k. ober das war's dann auch. Entscheiden wir das spontan.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Januar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> ich habe heute mal etwas am main gespackt.
> heißer ritt bei dem sturm..........
> gesichtspeeling gabs gratis dazu-




Im Studio beim Spinning wars angenehm temperiert bei sanfter Beleuchtung und beim Anblick schwitzender Frauenkörper fast nicht auszuhalten...


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2007)

Leutz,

danke der Nachfrage, bin schon im Land der Elche, leider sah ich keine welche...


Hier is recht schoen besch....., gestern kuebelweise Dauerregen, total plattes Land, kein Fitnesstudio im Hotel.

Werde heute abend mal durch die Stadt gehen (das Bier fuer 56 Kronen = 6.5 Euro  ).

Morgen etwas laenger ratzen, dann ausgiebeig fruehstuecken, dann laufen... es hat dutzend Seen hier um den erstbesten werde ich dann rumhumpeln.

Und Radarfallen saeumten meinen Weg (von Kopenhagen, 3,5h mit dem Auto)...

was fuer ein Land

der Kombinatscheffe


----------



## Google (12. Januar 2007)

trelgne schrieb:


> Deshalb möchte ich euch bitten, solche Schadensmeldungen mit Angabe der Wanderwegmarkierung und ungefährer Location an mich zu mailen. ..........
> 
> P.S. Würde gerne mal bei einer eurer Touren mitfahren, sofern eine ausgesprochen trailige Streckenführung auf dem Programm steht.


Ich werde die Augen auf alle Fälle offen halten und ggfls auch mit Bildern dokumentieren. Bei uns wird auch schon seit letztem Winter/Frühjahr stark gewütet, zum Glück wurde bislang nur ein kurzer Trail zerstört.

Ich glaub so ne richtig schöne trailige Tour wirds erst wieder im April von mir geben...wenn schon alles grün ist  Wenn ich es nicht vergesse schicke ich Dir ne PN wenn die Trailsaison wieder beginnt.





fohns schrieb:


> ich habe heute mal etwas am main gespackt.
> heißer ritt bei dem sturm..........
> gesichtspeeling gabs gratis dazu


Das war verrückt  Nachdem ich vor Deiner Tour fast vom Roller geblasen wurde, hab ich mir das biken lieber verkniffen.

Ich glaub zwar net, dass Interesse besteht, informiere aber vorsichtshalber dennoch: Am Sonntag fahr ich mit ein paar Eisbären nach Klingenberg oder Miltenberg. Startzeit am Shooters wäre 10:20/25 Uhr. Freue mich natürlich auf jede Verstärkung aus unseren Reihen  Näheres im Eisbärenthread.

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (12. Januar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> wo fahrn wir den am sonntag vorbei und hin und hoch??
> würde ja gerne nochmal ans lange elend fahrn
> Ede ist einfach ne andere welt am berg. desdewesche muss er sein rotes wild rauftragen. mal sehen, ob wir ihn dann einfangen können.
> grüße vom fohns.



Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne am Sonntag mal was anderes sehen, als am Main entlang oder ab dem B8 Parkplatz, wobei das lange Elend schon zieht  Es gilt die Zeit unter 16 min.  für die, welche am Mittwoch beim der Regentour dabei waren.
Wie wäre es mal mit dem Gebiet Richtung Gelnhausen / Bad Orb, kennt einer von euch dort eine Tour ??
Könnte mir auch vorstellen, mit dem Zug wieder zu einem Startpunkt zu fahren  und von dort zurück ? Mal schauen, aus welcher Richtung der Wind kommt und     dann einfach das Segel aufziehen. 

Rocky müsste doch am We auch wieder da sein  und er wollte mitfahren. Er meldet sich bestimmt zurück .  Kulim ist wieder auf anderen Wegen unterwegs und nicht dabei    Wünsche Dir eine gute Tour  und bringe uns was mit  Ausserdem gibt es noch die harte Tour am SO beim Bruder Björn   

@[email protected] Schade das man Dich nicht mehr so oft sieht, hoffe das liegt nicht an uns und dessen sauberen Touren


----------



## Google (12. Januar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Schade das man Dich nicht mehr so oft sieht, hoffe das liegt nicht an uns und dessen sauberen Touren


Ach watt Cersten  Ihr seid alle geiiil  Weiste, ich fahr die ganze Saison über fast ausschliesslich im Gelände (wobei ich dieses Jahr dem Renner mal wieder ein bisserl mehr bewegen werde) und noch dazu eben oft im Spessart, unsere Region eben. Da muß ich net auch noch im Winter  bei schlechten Bodenverhältnissen da rum gurken. Auf was sollich mich denn dann noch im Frühjahr freuen  

Wenns im Frühjahr wieder wärmer lol: Witz...) und grüner ist, da bin ich dann immer ganz heiss auf meine Hausrunden  Aach..ist gar nicht mehr so lange hin  Und dann hauen wir uns im Naturfreundehaus wieder die Weizen rein. Alkoholfrei versteht sich  Wir babbeln am Sonntagabend

Grüße

Frank

Ach so...Und dann ist der Winter die klassische Grundlagenzeit. Wichtig für die kommende Saison


----------



## Google (12. Januar 2007)

So ich nochmal

ein paar habens ja schon mitbekommen: Nachdem ja mein erstes Univega wegen eines Rahmenrisses letztes Jahr (März) gegen ein Komplettrad von Univega ausgetauscht wurde, krieg ich nun immerhin schon wieder einen neuen Rahmen weil dieser schon wieder hin ist....Da ich die Schnauze voll von Fullys dieser Marke habe, habe ich mir mal lieber ein Hardtailrahmen geordert und hoffe, dass ich damit besser fahre:





Jetzt hab ich ja  vonmeinem Fully nur die schlechte Axel-Gabel von Manitou. Habt Ihr fürs neue Hardtail ne Empfehlung für ne momentan günstige, gute Gabel  ?? Mehr als 400  wollt ich net ausgeben.

Grüße   

Google


----------



## loti (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Frank,
dieses Angebot gibt es bei bei H&S Bikes







 *REBA SL 100 mm Dual Air PopLoc 2007*  	 			Modell: 2007 	
Federgabel mit 100mm Federweg (durch Spacer auf 80 mm verstellbar). Die Federhärte ist über Luftdruck variabel durch Positiv- und Negativ-Luftkammern einstellbar. Extern einstellbar mit Fernbedienung bis zur Blockierung. Gewicht 1608 Gramm 
_unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: *499,00 Euro*_





      	Farbe: 	  		mattschwarz mit schwarzer Krone 	        
*399,00 * *Eur*
In Frage käme auch die Manitou  R 7 für
299,- Euro.
Gruß
loti


----------



## Marco2k3 (13. Januar 2007)

Die TORA ist doch geil  Ich hab die auch  Und lohnt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Januar 2007)

Hhmmm, irgendwie ist das mit den Radwegen nicht so mein Ding. Mich zieht's (trotz Schlamm) doch eher in den Wald. 

Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Was könnte man mal fahren? Gibt's irgendwelche Ideen, vielleicht auch mal Richtung GN? Start so gegen 10.30 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Januar 2007)

Bin offen für alles im Gelände, nur kein Mainspacking. 10:30 ist o.k. GN ausprobieren ist o.k. Treffpunkt ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Januar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Rocky müsste doch am We auch wieder da sein  und er wollte mitfahren. Er meldet sich bestimmt zurück .



I'm back....... 

Hatte 1 Woche fast nur Sonnenschein. 
Pisten waren super gemacht, ist aber schon komisch wenn du ins Tal fährst und neben der Piste alles grün ist.
Was geht am Sonntag?
Macht es nicht zu schwer, habe mir sensationell die Wade gezerrt. 
Konnte kaum noch laufen und jetzt wird alles schön blau.

Gruß Rocky

ps. nachträglich noch alles Gute zum B-Day Bruder,  ich war total offline....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo Rocky, welcome back [wink]

@Alle Trailsucher - ich habe für morgen was eingestellt.


----------



## Staanemer (13. Januar 2007)

Hmm, eines schreckt mich ab:

was sind die auf deinen Touren geltenden üblichen Verhaltensregeln?  

Wer zuletzt ankommt bezahlt das Hefe?


----------



## bike69 (13. Januar 2007)

Stelle Dich nicht so an und trage Dich ein  

@ Was ist mit dem Rest.... ???????



Staanemer schrieb:


> Hmm, eines schreckt mich ab:
> 
> was sind die auf deinen Touren geltenden üblichen Verhaltensregeln?
> 
> Wer zuletzt ankommt bezahlt das Hefe?


----------



## Staanemer (13. Januar 2007)

Nö, war gerade Laufen und tendiere morgen, wenn überhaupt, zu lockerem GA, falls da Wetter mitmacht. Da hab ich nichts Gutes vorhin in den Nachrichten gesehen.

Eventuell mit SteveO5 ne GA Hahnenkammrunde. Steht alles noch nicht fest, will mich zur Zeit auch festlegen.

Jetzt fülle ich erstmal meinen Flüssigkeitshaushalt wieder auf und arbeitet etwas - Dateneicherungen.


----------



## Staanemer (13. Januar 2007)

Ich finds so geil wenn der Bohlen die Wahrheit sagt.


----------



## Staanemer (14. Januar 2007)

Grüsse vom Watzmann


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hach, eure Wünsche lassen mich ein Tränchen der Rührung zerdrücken. Danke, danke.
> 
> Mein Wiegenfest ist in der Tat heute....



Schade, dass ich das verpasst habe.
Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jungs

@Bjö[email protected] Sorry noch mal, dass es gestern nicht geklappt hat   Ich hoff Ihr habt schön gefeiert.

Diese Woche werd ich spontan je nach Wetter- und körperlicher Gefühlslage fahren. Momentan weiß ich noch nicht ob ich erst mal ne Spackingeinheit oder Höhenmeter absolvieren soll  Deswegen auch kein Tourenangebot von mir. Ich muss halt zusehen, dass ich mit dem bisschen Motivation was ich derzeit habe, spontan losfahre wenn die Lust da ist.

So langsam scheint es mich aber auch wieder in den Wald zu ziehen. Der Gedanke meine kleine Winter-/Schlechtwetterrunde rund um Barbarossaquelle zu fahren, zaubert mir lächelnde Züge auf mein GesichtWenn nur nicht schon wieder die schlechten Wetteraussichten wären  

Grüße


Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Januar 2007)

Morsche zusammen,

das war gestern doch ein gelungener Sonntag. Eine unterhaltsame Tour bei Sonnenschein und gefühlten 15 - 20 Grad. Und das Mitte Januar. Einfach unglaublich. 

Aber so langsam geht mir der Matsch schon etwas auf den Geist. Ich träume von trockenen Trails, die man eine Staubfahne hinter sich herziehend, bei sommerlichen Temperaturen absurfen kann. Bis es wieder soweit ist, nehme ich halt die Fangopackungen und das Peeling in Kauf. 

Sag mal Cersten, was war das denn gestern für eine Äusserung in Sachen Finale?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aber so langsam geht mir der Matsch schon etwas auf den Geist. Ich träume von trockenen Trails, die man eine Staubfahne hinter sich herziehend, bei sommerlichen Temperaturen absurfen kann. Bis es wieder soweit ist, nehme ich halt die Fangopackungen und das Peeling in Kauf.



Moin, dieser Kommentar bezieht sich doch nicht etwa auf den gestrigen Nightride???  
Sorry nochmal, waren gestern wieder mal mit Verspätung aus dem Kulmiland zurückgefahren und von den Festlichkeiten des Vorabends sichtbar mitgenommen... 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Januar 2007)

Nö, der war recht geschmeidig. 

Irgendwie war ich aber heute morgen etwas "unausgeruht".


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich muss halt zusehen, dass ich mit dem bisschen Motivation was ich derzeit habe, spontan losfahre wenn die Lust da ist.



@[email protected]: Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen oder kommst du zurecht?  

Ein Nightride würde mir diese Woche auch gut gefallen. Mittwoch wieder? Wer stellt diese Woche ein?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich das verpasst habe.
> Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.



Du hast in der Tat etwas verpasst. Das war eine rauschende Ballnacht, die Love-Parade und der Wiener Opernball sind dagegen ein ein Kindergeburtstag. Die Helden der Spessart-Trails waren nicht zu bändigen und ihre Tanzeinlagen liessen sogar einen John Travolta zu seinen besten Zeiten wie einen Tanzschüler aussehen. Die Big Band hat bis in die frühen Morgenstunden aufgespielt, das Parkett hat geglüht und ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2007)

Sehr netter Abend gestern beim Bruder. Mir klingeln jetzt noch die Ohren...
Das sind die Events die man nicht verpassen sollte 
Grappa der Extraklasse 

Kulmi was macht die Waldrettung?
Würde am Mittwoch gern was fahren, komm zur Zeit aber erst gegen 19Uhr heim  Handykurzfristigkeitsmeldung

Frank, das Mainspacking ist nicht so gut für die Motivation daher würde ich  mich freuen einer Deiner geilen Trailtouren mal wieder folgen zu dürfen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Januar 2007)

Hört ihn an. Der Boden deines Glases war lediglich benetzt, wie willst du da wissen wie er schmeckt? 

P.S. - Im Schrank stehen noch andere Naschereien. [word]


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Januar 2007)

Sind wohl alle noch im Winterschlaf? 
Hat einer eine Idee für morgen, das Wetter soll ja nicht so super werden. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hat einer eine Idee für morgen, das Wetter soll ja nicht so super werden.



Wie wäre es mit einem Nightride in der Steinheimer Altstadt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Januar 2007)

Du meinst so eine Art theoretische GA-Einheit?


----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2007)

Ja genau... aber mit Höhenmetern...


----------



## fohns (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bruder_Jörn, 

auch wir wollen nochmal danke für den ball sagen. was haben wir getanzt...
 war echt klasse.


grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Januar 2007)

Bei euren Kommentaren meine ich eine ausgeprägte Trainingsbereitschaft auf theoretischer Basis zu erkennen.

Das Überwinden hoher Höhenmeter unter Zuhilfenahme elektrolythischer Nahrungsergänzungsmittel könnte Hauptbestandteil einer morgigen Trainingseinheit werden.

Wer übernimmt den LMB, wer arbeitet die Route aus und wer macht den Tourguide? Getreu nach dem Motto: "Es gelten die auf unseren Touren üblichen Verhaltensregeln. Helm und Licht sind Pflicht."


----------



## Google (16. Januar 2007)

Guude Jungs 

macht Euch mal lieber Gedanken ums Wetter  

@[email protected] Ich freu mich auch schon wiedet tierisch auf die Trails  Besonders im Frühjahr wenns langsam wieder grün wird....Schau Dir mal die Bilder auf Seite 1 an..Da geht das Herz auf  

Und Malle ist bei mir auch nicht mehr weit  

Heute hab ich es wieder nicht aufs Bike geschafft: Kopfschmerzen ! Es ist nun schon die dritte Woche wo ich irgendwie nicht mehr im Gleichgewicht bin. EEEGAAAAL  

Morsche probier ich es mal wieder mit Joggen

Und für nächste Woche hab ich mir fest vorgenommen meine Touren (und ich werde wieder biken  ) wieder ins Netz zu stellen  Auch wenn Ihr eigentlich gar nicht so früh könnt  Vielleicht kann ja g-wa...der hat schon bei mir angeklopft  

Tschö dann auch. Wir sehen uns dieses Jahr bestimmt mal wieder auf eine gemeinsame Tour  (Späsle  Das wird schon  )

Grüße

Google

PS. Ganz schön viele Smilies...


----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Heute hab ich es wieder nicht aufs Bike geschafft: Kopfschmerzen ! Es ist nun schon die dritte Woche wo ich irgendwie nicht mehr im Gleichgewicht bin. EEEGAAAAL



jetzt mach ich mir aber echt Sorgen! Hast du eine Östrogenkur über dich ergehen lassen, oder was ist los mit dir? Nimm mal etwas Testosteron zu dir und schliess dich wieder deinem Wolfrudel an - wir trinken dich schon wieder ins "Gleichgewicht" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi was macht die Waldrettung?
> Würde am Mittwoch gern was fahren, komm zur Zeit aber erst gegen 19Uhr heim  Handykurzfristigkeitsmeldung



Ich nochmal: kauft fleissig Krombacher und rettet dadurch Regenwald!  

@[email protected] wäre schön, wenn du mir rechtzeitig Bescheid geben könntest - sagen wir so bis spätestens 16 Uhr? Geht das? Bin selber noch unentschlossen und mache eine Tour / LMB etc vom Wetter abhängig. Wir entscheiden kurzfristig... Schlimmstenfalls retten wir eben wieder ein paar Quadratkilometer Regenwald....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Januar 2007)

Bei dem momentanen Sauwetter fällt es mir schwer, mich auf's Bike zu schwingen. Zudem werde ich wohl nicht rechtzeitig für eien Tourstart um 19.00 Uhr daheim sein.

Ich bin übrigens ein begnadeter Regenwaldretter.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe auch keine große Lust bei dem Wetter! 
Und meine Wade ist auch noch nicht ganz ok. 
Wer hätte denn Lust auf eine Altstadt Tour? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Januar 2007)

Bitte LMB für die heutige Trainingseinheit der Spessartwölfe beachten. Gäste sind herzlich willkommen.

*Tour fällt aus.*


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Januar 2007)

Kulmi : hab Deinen Post eben erst gelesen 21 : 40 Uhr.
Bin heute erst um 19:30 heim gekommen mit Lust zu gar nichts mehr.

Alle : Wie wäre es am Freitag abend mit Nightride und Anglerheim oder nur 
Anglerheim bei Regen ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Januar 2007)

Puuuh, nachdem ja heute alle aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen den Theorieabend abgesagt haben, war ich kurzerhand mit Rocky doch noch auf Tour.  

Spontanität herrscht.    

Sagenhafte 3 Stunden bei doch recht milden Temperaturen, relativ guten Witterungsverhältnissen und annehmbar trockenem Untergrund bringen uns in der Winterpokalwertung weit nach vorne. Wir hatten zwar keine lupinesischen Erleuchtungen, dennoch haben wir den Pfad der Tugend mit schlafwandlerischer Sicherheit gefunden.


Freitag bin ich bei den Lions und sitze meine DK ab. Samstag oder eher Sonntag (bei der momentan vorherrschenden Wetterprognose) könnten wir wieder loslegen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bruder,
danke für den netten Abend und die Innenkühlung. 
Ich glaube heute könnten wir eine Segel gebrauchen.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen...
es fällt mir schwer, aber finanzielle Sorgen treiben mich derzeit zu Aufgabe meines Hobbys. Bevor ich die Sachen am Bikemarkt oder eBay anbiete, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand von Euch Interesse an folgenden Dingen hat:

- Specialized Stumpjumper Comp. HT
- Lupine Nightmare Pro
- Marwi NightPro Extreme
- Garmin Edge 305
- Topo Deutschland
- Ketteler Montageständer

Sollte jemand Interesse oder Detailfragen haben, kann er sich ja per PN melden. Wenn nicht, wird alles demnächt bei eBay reinfliegen.  


_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Januar 2007)

*Haaaaaaallooooooh,* ist hier heute jemand?

Oder seid ihr alle vom Winde verweht? Diese Januardepression ist ja nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> *Haaaaaaallooooooh,* ist hier heute jemand?
> 
> Oder seid ihr alle vom Winde verweht? Diese Januardepression ist ja nicht auszuhalten.


Nach 2 Bier und einem Sambuca (dabei bleibst nicht  ) sag ich Euch: Aus und vorbei mit der Bikerpause !!!!!!!!!!!!

Spätestens ab nächste Woche ist wieder alles beim alten. Ich fahre und stelle wieder meine Touren ein !!!!!!!! Und das Wetter wird einfach ausgetrickst !! 

GOOOOOGLE


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Januar 2007)

Hört, hört. Google is back. 

Das sind doch endlich wieder mal positive Nachrichten.


----------



## fohns (18. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Nach 2 Bier und einem Sambuca (dabei bleibst nicht  ) sag ich Euch: Aus und vorbei mit der Bikerpause !!!!!!!!!!!!



und ich habs Dir doch gesagt. diese medizin hilft immer. hasten hoffentlich ausgeblasen?
aber wieso bleibts nicht dabei?? was hast Du denn zu feiern?? "nur" Deine rückkehr??
raus mit der sprache, wir feiern doch soooo gerne


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Januar 2007)

So Jungs,
jetzt zieht euch warm an, ich habe mein Bike bestellt! 
Kommt Anfang März. 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2007)

sooo viele gute Neuigkeiten sind ja nicht auszuhalten... Google fährt wieder (aus noch nicht bekannten Gründen), Rocky hat "es" bestellt (auch wenn er uns noch im Unklaren lässt, wofür er sich entschieden hat?) und die fohnsin  (die immer heimlich mitliest) hat heute Geburtstag... Herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute


----------



## bike69 (19. Januar 2007)

Die Fohnsin, welche eine zpitze Feder hat, hat heute Geburtstag  

Auch von mir, herzlichen Glückwunsch und das es ein tolles Jahr für Dich wird  



Kulminator schrieb:


> sooo viele gute Neuigkeiten sind ja nicht auszuhalten... Google fährt wieder (aus noch nicht bekannten Gründen), Rocky hat "es" bestellt (auch wenn er uns noch im Unklaren lässt, wofür er sich entschieden hat?) und die fohnsin  (die immer heimlich mitliest) hat heute Geburtstag... Herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (19. Januar 2007)

Moin, Moin,

nun sag es und doch endlich... was für ein Tier wird es ???



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> jetzt zieht euch warm an, ich habe mein Bike bestellt!
> Kommt Anfang März.
> Gruß Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Januar 2007)

Ich sage nur 301! 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## bike69 (19. Januar 2007)

Respekt, fettes Tier   



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich sage nur 301!
> Gruß Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Januar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Respekt, fettes Tier


Ich war auch in Erlensee beim Sascha!
Ihr habt mich zwar gewarnt, aber das es so schlimm wird hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Der redet ja ohne Punkt und Komma.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich sage nur 301!
> Gruß Rocky




   

geh mal lieber in die Notaufnahme, wenn die Ohrblutung nicht nachlässt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Januar 2007)

Häbbi B-Day Fohnsin.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum B-Day.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Staanemer (19. Januar 2007)

Oh mann, Jungs ehrlich.

Ich möchte eure Euphorie ja nicht bremsen, aber entweder sein sozial völlig abgestumpft gegenüber Einzelschicksalen unserer Mitfahrer oder zu blöd zum lesen. Etwas mehr Rücksicht und Mitgefühl bitte.

Grüsse aus München.




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> es fällt mir schwer, aber finanzielle Sorgen treiben mich derzeit zu Aufgabe meines Hobbys. Bevor ich die Sachen am Bikemarkt oder eBay anbiete, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand von Euch Interesse an folgenden Dingen hat:
> 
> - Specialized Stumpjumper Comp. HT
> ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch an das Geburtstagskind auch von Maria und Patrick


----------



## Google (19. Januar 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits  

Was ich nächste Woche am Dienstag mache, weiß ich bereits jetzt  

*Barbarossawinterrunde kommenden Dienstag*​
Über jeden Mitfahrer der zu dieser Uhrzeit kann freue ich mich  

Was ich am WE mache weiß ich noch nicht. Wohl eher Spacking weil ich nun schon 3 Wochen lang immer nur 1mal gefahren bin (zuletzt Sonntag) und mich erst mal wieder warmfahren muß  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Januar 2007)

Hejhej,

bin wieder zurück aus dem Land der Elche. 

Ausnahmsweise kein Sturm, als ich heute mittag über die Öresundbrücke gedonnert bin.

Dafür hab ich mir den Bildschirm vom Laptop ruiniert, als mir die Tasche im Flughafen Kopenhagen von der Schulter gerissen wurde... 

Muss mich jetzt erst mal am Wochenende um diue Family kümmern.
Wir sehen dann weiter

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Januar 2007)

Wie soll das Wetter am Wochenende werden? Fahren wir am Sonntag? Bei halbwegs gutem Wetter könnte ich mir folgende Runde vorstellen.

Parkplatz B8 - Wanderheim Michelbach - Tennisplätze Albstadt - Fernblick - Hufeisenhof (heisst der auch wirklich so?) - Abfahrt in den Kahlgrund - Auffahrt Hahnenkamm - am Kamm entlang - Abfahrt Richtung Alzenau

Ich vermute, das sind so um die 50 km und ca. 500 - 600 Hm.

Wer hat den besten Draht zum Kachelmann??? Wen ich morgen beim Regentanz erwische, der ...


----------



## fohns (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal sagt die Fohnsin vielen dank für die geburtstagswünsche (sie hat sie nicht gelesen  habs ihr aber gesagt...).

es geht aber weiter:
Dir, lieber Kulminator aus dem exstoiberland, herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag






wir wünschen Dir alles gute und beste gesundheit für die vorfünfziger.
hab einen schönen tag und feier ordentlich.

hmmmmm, vielleicht sollen wir morgen nicht in den wald fahren, BruderJörn? es stürmt noch ganz schön... habe mit Google die woche kontaktet und habe mal ne mainspackentour angedacht.

grüße von den 
fohnsen. ganz gerührt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Januar 2007)

Lieber Kulmi:


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Alles Gute wünsch ich dir
Alles Gute zum Geburtstaaag
Alles Gute wünsch ich dir

1.
Der Papa hat gesagt obwohl du blöde bist
sollen wir dir trotzdem gratulieren
Oh Mann ist mir das peinlich und ich hab auch kein Geschenk
Am besten kannst mir einfach eine schmiern


2.
Ich bin von obe drüber
Ich habs grad heut gehört
hab mir gedacht ich lad mich einfach einen
ich hab dir ach was mitgebracht
ä Stückche Seif
des hat ich noch daheim

3.
Coole Fete hier
Was Frauenmaterial, komm leg doch mal nen Pornovideo ein
Also so ein Oridinärer wer hat donn den bestellt
Alles Gute wünscht der Karnevalsverein


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Januar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> hmmmmm, vielleicht sollen wir morgen nicht in den wald fahren, BruderJörn? es stürmt noch ganz schön... habe mit Google die woche kontaktet und habe mal ne mainspackentour angedacht.



Wenn kein Wind geht und es nicht regnet, ziehe ich den Wald vor. Aber warten wir mal ab, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## bike69 (20. Januar 2007)

An den Geburtstagskulmi,

Älter werden ist nicht scher -
jung zu bleiben dagegen sehr!
Aber wie mir heute scheint,
hast Du beides gut vereint.

 

Schon wieder ist ein Jahr vorbei -
das grenzt ja schon an Zauberei!
Doch wirklich echt - das garantiere ich,
sind meine Wünsche hier für Dich!

Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag und lasse Dich heute richtig und würdig feiern


----------



## bike69 (20. Januar 2007)

Bin heute Abend auf ner Party und mal schauen, wie es mir Morgen geht. Wenn ich die Party gut überlebe, bin ich dabei. Können wir nicht einen mix aus beiden Interessen finden, Spacken und Gelände, damit wir wieder mal vereint sind ??



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn kein Wind geht und es nicht regnet, ziehe ich den Wald vor. Aber warten wir mal ab, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2007)

* Alles Gute zum Geburtstag unserem EHRENWERTEN KUUULMIIIIII...NAAAA...TOOREEEEE...​*

Zurück zur Tagesordnung   Zu diesem bereits bestehendem Angebot: 



Google schrieb:


> Was ich nächste Woche am Dienstag mache, weiß ich bereits jetzt
> 
> *Barbarossawinterrunde kommenden Dienstag*​
> Über jeden Mitfahrer der zu dieser Uhrzeit kann freue ich mich


...möchte ich noch folgendes hinzufügen:

*Mainspackentour am Sonntag​*
Wie Oliver bereits angekündigt hat ist es mal wieder Mainspacking. 

@[email protected] fohns und ich brauchen noch ein bisserl Grundlage, deshalb diese Entscheidung. Vor allem ich muß erst mal wieder meinen Motor anwerfen, bevor ich am Dienstag mal wieder ins Gelände gehe  

Na ja...und für mich beginnt die richtige Geländesaison erst wieder im Frühjahr. Im Winter ist eben bei mir "Grundlage für die kommende Saison auftanken" angesagt. Keine Angst, wir sehen uns  Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel..


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2007)

Also erstmal Glückwünsche an den lieben Kulmi von M+P, bleib wie Du bist. 
Für eine Tour am Sonntag bin ich ganz beim Bruder. Im Notfall Mainspacking.
Fahren müßte ich morgen schon, wegen Entzugserscheinungen. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Kulmi,

auch von mir alles gute zum B-Day.
Wegen einer Tour morgen, mir wäre der Wald auch lieber, aber wir können ja erst mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Januar 2007)

Fällt euch hier was auf?


----------



## Staanemer (20. Januar 2007)

Fällt Euch überhaupt noch was auf???


----------



## KillerN (20. Januar 2007)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Fällt Euch überhaupt noch was auf???



Du meinst das die Eisbären vor den Wölfen sind ?


----------



## Staanemer (20. Januar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Du meinst das die Eisbären vor den Wölfen sind ?



Apropos WP, ich muss noch Einträge nachholen.

Aber nein, ich rede nicht von solchen Oberflächlichkeiten, sondern vom Jazzman, dem es wohl nicht so gut ergeht.
Anscheinend interessiert das hier aber niemanden.


----------



## Staanemer (20. Januar 2007)

Da der Kulmi nicht ans Telefon geht auf diesem Wege alles Gute!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Januar 2007)

Ich fürchte, eine Tour durch den Wald führt morgen zu einem sehr ausgedehnten technischen Dienst am späteren Nachmittag. 

Dennoch, wenn es nicht regnet bin ich gewillt mein Vorhaben aufrecht zu halten. Planen wir also mal weiter mit 11.00 h am B8 Parkplatz, hauen heute abend allen Regentänzern auf die Finger und warten ab wie morgen früh die Lage ist.


----------



## fohns (20. Januar 2007)

hmmm. irgendwas brachte mich auf die idee, mal den aktuellen stand zu posten.

K.O. Eisbären => platz 70
Mixed Eisbären => platz 68 
Wölfe 1 => platz 85
Wölfe 2 => platz 74
Diavolo Eisbären => 150.

in der tat müssten wir mal was zulegen, wölfe. obwohl wir derzeit bei 308 teams insgesamt ganz ordentlich placiert sind.   
um 10.45 uhr starten Google und ich morgen zum gaaaz lockeren spacken am main. also rauf auf den bock und mitgefahren, wölfe. 
oder um 11.00 uhr in den wald zum schlammen, ist auch recht (nur für die, deren schaltwerk funktioniert).






grüße vom 
fohns. schon ganz heiß.


----------



## Staanemer (20. Januar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> hmmm. irgendwas brachte mich auf die idee, mal den aktuellen stand zu posten.
> 
> K.O. Eisbären => platz 70
> Mixed Eisbären => platz 68
> ...



Da ich heute draussen war und den Wetterbericht für morgen kenne, stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu:

Bei über 40 km/h Wind wird der Hinweg gaaaaaanz lockeres Spacken....


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2007)

Nàbend Jungs

so viele online derzeit....

@Wö[email protected] Es regnet, regnet, regnet....Da bringen mich keine 10 Pferde in den Wald. Hut ab Jungs  Das wär mir nix ! Da sieht man mal wieder wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind  

Aber dafür sieht mich der Main in der Bikesaison kaum, da bin ich wieder heisser Trailfetischist  

Wenns am Dienstag nicht regnet, fahr ich aber auf alle Fälle die Barbarossarunde  Ich fahr halt die Schlechtwetterwege, die noch einigermassen passabel sein dürften.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2007)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Bei über 40 km/h Wind wird der Hinweg gaaaaaanz lockeres Spacken....


 Na ? In letzter Zeit ein bisschen auf Zicke machen ??  

Was gibts sonst noch....?

Ich hab mir für das Hardtail die Reba Sl mit 100 mm Federweg bestellt  Fahren werd ich mit dem Bike leider erst im Laufe des Februar weil die noch net den Rahmen haben :-(


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Januar 2007)

@Google - mir fällt es auch schwer, mich für die Schlammrunde zu motivieren. Aber ich kann machen was ich will, Asphalt ist einfach nichts für Papa's Sohn.


----------



## Staanemer (20. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Na ? In letzter Zeit ein bisschen auf Zicke machen ??



Ahhh, gelesen hammers wohl, aber bisher nicht kommentiert. Einer muss ja gegenhalten damit die Egos hier nicht doch noch platzen.  

Ausserdem ists hier kaum auszuhalten vor DummgeschwÃ¤tz. 

Ich finde Euer Verhalten jedenfalls vÃ¶llig respektlos. Von Ignoranz halte ich nichts. Weisst Du ja schon.

Wenns fÃ¼r jeden dummen Spruch (also genauegenommen fÃ¼r jeden Post) 5â¬ in die Ego-Kasse gehen hÃ¤tte der Jazzy keine Probleme mehr.

Macht aber nix, jeder kriegt irgendwann die Quittung. Ich leider auch.

Werde mir morgen jedenfalls nicht am Main einen blasen lassen.
Der Wald ist nach dem Sturm weitestgehenst gerÃ¤umt. Babarosse-Quelle und GlÃ¶ckle sind fahrbar, den letzten Baumstamm habe ich heute weggerÃ¤umt, nachdem ich drÃ¼bergeflogen bin.
Der B-Weg versinkt im Matsch.

Am Main machts nur in eine Richtung Spass, nÃ¤mlich aufwÃ¤rts. AbwÃ¤rts GA fahren wird schwierig, denn unter 4 km/h auf Dauer kippt man unweigerlich irgendwann um.

Solange die Brudergruppe auf breiten und festen Wegen bleibt ist das deutlich die bessere Entscheidung.

Dank interner GrÃ¼ppschenbildung wird mittlerweile gerne mal auf den einen oder anderen LMB Eintrag verzichtet. Sinn oder Unsinn, das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Januar 2007)

Moin Jungs, 

bin mal kurz durch die Postings geflogen und möchte mich auf diesem Wege für die vielen Glückwünsche bedanken.   Habe das neue Lebensjahr nicht zu hektisch begonnen und heute nur im ganz kleinen Kreise gefeiert. Sorry, wenn ich nicht alle Telefonate entgegen nehmen konnte - hab blöderweise 2 Handys und einen Festnetzanschluss - das kann einen schon mal überfordern...

Wenn das Wetter einigermassen hält, werde ich auf jeden Fall Sonntags fahren. Wir Wölfe sind zwar ein wasserscheues Rudel und lieben die Wälder, aber auf ne Matschpackung hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich Lüste. Werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden... 

Bis bald ... Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2007)

Thomas, hab eben nach Deinem LMB geschaut aber keinen gefunden?
Außerdem dachte ich Du wärst ein stolzer Eisbär dort lässt Du keine so kessen
Postings ab.

Der Jazzman tut mir auch leid aber das letzte was ich verkaufen würde wäre mein Bike.


----------



## Staanemer (20. Januar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Thomas, hab eben nach Deinem LMB geschaut aber keinen gefunden?



Das hast Du wohl falsch verstanden. Du kannst keinen finden, weil keiner da ist. Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich was reinstelle?
Wenn wir mal wider zusammen fahren sollen, dann sag doch was.



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Der Jazzman tut mir auch leid aber das letzte was ich verkaufen würde wäre mein Bike.



Ich denke, das geht Ihm nicht anders. Da kannste mal sehen, wie eng es bei Ihm ist. Das es Dir leid tut, tut Ihm bestimmt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (20. Januar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Außerdem dachte ich Du wärst ein stolzer Eisbär dort lässt Du keine so kessen
> Postings ab.



Die Eisbärgeschichte ist Dir wohlbekannt. Wir werden doch jetzt hier keine Klassengesellschaften gründen, oder?

Egal in welchem Team ich bin, hier sind die, mit denen ich am liebsten fahr.


----------



## KillerN (21. Januar 2007)

Das hab ich nicht gehört ähhh gelesen


----------



## Staanemer (21. Januar 2007)

Wat schnüffelst Du denn hier in fremden Threads rum, hä?  

Und überhaupt, in Deinem alter solltes Du längst im Bett sein


----------



## KillerN (21. Januar 2007)

Ja stimmt, ich geh jetzt auch.  

Viel Spaß bei den Touren morgen  

Bei den Eisbären steht morgen der Binselberg an *anmerk*


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Januar 2007)

ich schnüffen hier auch noch rum  

Und weil das Thema Eisbären / Wölfe mal wieder angesprochen wurde, ich würde es immer noch begrüßen wenn sich mehr und mehr Wölfe auf der MTB Team -  Die Eisbären Hompage einfinden würden. Gern auch mit eigener Wolfsrubrik wenn gewünscht ...

Killer gibt sich da wirklich Mühe mit der Page  Aktuell wird eine neue Gallerie mit persönlichen Alben etc. aufgebaut


----------



## Staanemer (21. Januar 2007)

@Erdi, der Laufradsatz sieht gut aus. Wenn Du Ihn hast würde ich Ihne gerne mal genauer sehen, denn ich suche noch einen zweiten Satz.


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Januar 2007)

Auch ich wünsche nachträglich allen 'Geburtstagskindern' alles Gute und vor allem viel Gesundheit für die Zukunft...  

Nächste Woche soll das Wetter ja endlich besser werden und der Wald hoffentlich etwas abtrocknen...dann wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei  

Meine Leuchte habe ich leider immer noch nicht. Sigma scheint momentan Lieferschwierigkeiten zu haben  

Wünsche euch heute viel Spass bei der Schlammschlacht  und vergesst danach nicht das Bike zu putzen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Januar 2007)

Morsche ihr edlen Recken.

Aktuell scheint es, als ob der Regen eine Auszeit genommen hat. Ich werde also mal unverbindlich um 11.00 h am B8 Parkplatz vorbeikommen um dann zu sehen, wie es im Wald aussieht. Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Den tapferen Mainradlern wünsche ich viel Spaß und gutes Wetter auf ihrer Tour.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche ihr edlen Recken.
> 
> Aktuell scheint es, als ob der Regen eine Auszeit genommen hat. Ich werde also mal unverbindlich um 11.00 h am B8 Parkplatz vorbeikommen um dann zu sehen, wie es im Wald aussieht. Vielleicht sieht man sich.
> 
> Den tapferen Mainradlern wünsche ich viel Spaß und gutes Wetter auf ihrer Tour.



Ok
11Uhr B8, ich werde da sein!
Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche ihr edlen Recken.
> 
> Aktuell scheint es, als ob der Regen eine Auszeit genommen hat. Ich werde also mal unverbindlich um 11.00 h am B8 Parkplatz vorbeikommen um dann zu sehen, wie es im Wald aussieht. Vielleicht sieht man sich.
> 
> Den tapferen Mainradlern wünsche ich viel Spaß und gutes Wetter auf ihrer Tour.



Moin Moin, viel Spass in den Wäldern. Ich darf heute "nur" am Main entlangspacken (sagt meine Cheffin) - die Wälder sind heute noch tabu


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Januar 2007)

Bin um 11 an der B8

Gruß P.


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2007)

Aber passt mir auf, dass Euch die Äste nicht auf die Hirnbüchs fallen...

Kette rechts Jungs !!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Kette rechts Jungs !!



Warum müssen diese Hochleistungssportler immer so einen Leistungsdruck entfachen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Aber passt mir auf, dass Euch die Äste nicht auf die Hirnbüchs fallen...
> 
> Kette rechts Jungs !!



Und ihr, das euch der Wind nicht in den Main weht! 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und ihr, das euch der Wind nicht in den Main weht!
> Gruß Rocky


Wir lassen uns "einen Blasen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Januar 2007)

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen: "Aschaffenburger Wasserwacht im Großeinsatz! Nachdem einige den widrigen Witterungsverhältnissen trotzende Radfahrer bei Aschaffenburg beim Versuch am Main entlang zu fahren in Seenot gerieten, mussten die Rettungskräfte zu einen dramatischen Rettungseinsatz ausücken. Erst unter Zuhilfenahme von Kaffee und Kuchen gelang es, die verirrte Radgruppe sicher zu bergen."


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Januar 2007)

Hejhej,

war nur für eine kürzere Tour draussen, meine Tochter im Windschatten.
Mainabwärts hats kräftig Gegenwind gehabt. Immer nach dem Motto: 70 Minuten hin und in 20 Minuten zurück  

Ich denke, die, die ihr ernsthaft gefahren seit, habt mehr geflucht als meine Kleine. Dennoch war's Wetter genial. 

Wünsche ne erfolgreiche Woche

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Januar 2007)

Die heutige Runde hat sich gelohnt. Bis auf einen fünfminütigen Schauer an der Barbarossaquelle hat das Wetter gepasst. Im Wald war es recht windgeschützt und die Wege waren überraschend trocken. Kein Vergleich zu der Schlammrunde letzte Woche.

Aber in den Wäldern hat es am Donnerstag schwer eingeschalgen, meine Herren was da für eine Menge Bäume "umgeweht" wurden. Einige Male lagen Bäume quer über den Weg, aber meistens waren es nur kleine Äste, die herumlagen.

Das waren heute geschmeidige ca. 700 Hm bei 60 Km, bei dem doch teilweise schweren Untergrund eine nette Runde für die Beinmuskulatur.

Danke auch an meine beiden Mitfahren, die den Tag so recht kurzweilig werden liessen.


----------



## JSchmitt (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

@Kulmi: auch von mir alles alles Gute, viel Gesundheit und eine dicke Lunge wünsche ich Dir zum Geburtstag!!!

Zum Prolen rund um den Winterpokal ... bin 1689er, sortiert nach Laufen nur noch 479er und in der Teamwertung 300er ... ergo nicht Letzter ;-)

Grüße an alle
Jochen


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Januar 2007)

Der Bruder hat eigentlich alles gesagt. Klasse Tour heute mit einer besonders schönen Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm.  

Jochen wann können wir Dich mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour begrüßen ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Januar 2007)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ausserdem ists hier kaum auszuhalten vor Dummgeschwätz.
> 
> Wenns für jeden dummen Spruch (also genauegenommen für jeden Post) 5 in die Ego-Kasse gehen hätte der Jazzy keine Probleme mehr.



Was für ein Glück ist das lesen und schreiben in diesem Forum freiwillig! 
Das soll heißen es wird niemand gezwungen das hier geschriebene zu lesen! 
Es scheint so das nicht jeder den Sinn oder Unsinn dieses Forums versteht. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Januar 2007)

edit


----------



## fohns (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

kann leider morgen abend nicht mitfahrn.
Euch gute heimkehr.

es grüßt der 
fohns.


----------



## Google (22. Januar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> kann leider morgen abend nicht mitfahrn...


  

Morsche die Tour wird schööön looocker. Neben meinem kaataaaastrophaalen Trainingsrückstand hat sich eine Erkältung breit gemacht. Ich darf morgen meinen zarten Körper nicht überanstrengen  

Gibts Leut, die schon am Donnerstag ab 17:00 Uhr Lust auf Mainspacking haben ?? Dann wär ich net alleine   Das an diesem Tag Schnee liegt, ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich. Sonst würd ich nämlich ne Schneetour anbieten  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Januar 2007)

Deine Touren beginnen ja immer früher. Sorry, aber das ist für mich völlig unmöglich zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Deine Touren beginnen ja immer früher. Sorry, aber das ist für mich völlig unmöglich zu schaffen.


 Das stimmt nicht !! 

Ich biete schon *immer* eine Tour unter der Woche ab 17:30 Uhr an. Das zweite mal unter der Woche fahre ich meistens alleine und biete es eigentlich auch erst gar nicht an. Ab und an fährt aber auch mal einer mit. Im ersten halben Jahr hatte das auch sehr gut geklappt. Ich bin halt um 5 schon wiedr aus den Federn


----------



## bike69 (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

schaffe es leider i.M. auch nicht früher als 18:30 hier in der Nähe zu sein.
Bis ich von DA hier oben bin, dauert es halt seine Zeit.
Würde mich aber freuen, wenn es dem nächst wieder klappt.



Google schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht !!
> 
> Ich biete schon *immer* eine Tour unter der Woche ab 17:30 Uhr an. Das zweite mal unter der Woche fahre ich meistens alleine und biete es eigentlich auch erst gar nicht an. Ab und an fährt aber auch mal einer mit. Im ersten halben Jahr hatte das auch sehr gut geklappt. Ich bin halt um 5 schon wiedr aus den Federn


----------



## Staanemer (22. Januar 2007)

Eijo, dann machen wir doch Do1830 Runde. Ich bin dabei. Muss das nur planungsmässig früh genug wissen.

(der gerade xp auf seinem MacBook Pro installiert)


----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

ich wollt mich hier auch mal kurz vorstellen. bin hier neu, aber mich gibts doch schon länger. ich bin auf der suche nach bikern die mich auf dem Heimweg begleiten wollen. bei mir zuhause ists schön warm. Hat hier jemand interesse? ihr seid alle herzlichst eingeladen!


----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

bruder jörn, mein chef würd mich loben wenn ich dich mitbring!


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> ich wollt mich hier auch mal kurz vorstellen. bin hier neu, aber mich gibts doch schon länger. ich bin auf der suche nach bikern die mich auf dem Heimweg begleiten wollen. bei mir zuhause ists schön warm. Hat hier jemand interesse? ihr seid alle herzlichst eingeladen!



von wo bist du denn entflohen?


----------



## bike69 (23. Januar 2007)

Punktlandung *   



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> von wo bist du denn entflohen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Januar 2007)

Hä, was ist mit mir? 

Meine Eltern haben mir verboten, mit fremden Leuten mitzugehen. 

Wenn ich allerdings meine Freunde Rocky, Kulmi, Bike69, Fohns, Google, MTB-Ede, Torpedo, Steini, Kombichief und alle anderen Spessartwölfe sowie die Eisbären mitbringen darf, du ausreichend Bier im Kühlschrank stehen hast (und es uns großzügig anbietest) und vor allen Dingen KEIN Kickers Fan bist, dann darfst du dich gerne mal vorstellen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Januar 2007)

Ach ja, eins noch mein unbekannter diabolischer Freund.

Du solltest verteufelt gut fahren können wenn du mit uns auf Tour gehst, sonst hörst du recht schnell die Engel singen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (23. Januar 2007)

Hier hat bestimmt einer, der sonst nur teuflisches von sich gibt, seinen nick geändert.
ansonsten sind wir jedenfalls alle engel hier.








was sonst????

grüße fohm
vons. diabolisch.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> von wo bist du denn entflohen?



tippe mal auf Offenbach ....  

Ansonsten geile Ansage, Rocky.   Wollen wir unserem neuen warmen Freund mal unsere Lieblingstrails zeigen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Januar 2007)

Ich hab's geahnt. Das kann nur ein Kickers Fan sein. Und mit Teufelsberg will er wohl den Hügel am östlichen Stadtrand schönreden.


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2007)

Tolle Tour heute  

Panne mit dem Drecksroller, gerade noch so heigekommen um g-wa absagen zu können .

Dann versuch ich eben Morgen oder am Donnerstag mein Glück. Wieder ein Tour weniger  

Immerhin  hat sich heute "Sony" unter dem Nikname "Kedi" angemeldet  Sie hofft auch mal ne Tour mit uns fahren zu können.

Grüß Dich Kedi   Posts und mittouren willkommen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Januar 2007)

Solange es nur eine Panne und kein "Umfaller" war, würde ich mich nicht allzusehr grämen.


----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tolle Tour heute
> 
> Panne mit dem Drecksroller, gerade noch so heigekommen um g-wa absagen zu können .
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (23. Januar 2007)

Mabj !


----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

Mjab !


----------



## Kulminator (23. Januar 2007)

@[email protected]: Willkommen im Forum und besonders in unserem Thread...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Januar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> tippe mal auf Offenbach ....
> 
> Ansonsten geile Ansage, Rocky.   Wollen wir unserem neuen warmen Freund mal unsere Lieblingstrails zeigen?



Obacht Kulmi......


----------



## Deifel (24. Januar 2007)




----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2007)

Hoffentlich vergisst Luzifers Erbe nicht sein Fegefeuer zu schüren.

Wenn er sich mit uns coolen Typen anlegt, dann friert seine Bude recht schnell ein.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn er sich mit uns coolen Typen anlegt, dann friert seine Bude recht schnell ein.



Du meinst deine coolen himmlischen Brüder von "Spessart-Wölfe Orden"...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2007)

Genau diese gläubige Bande meine ich.


----------



## Deifel (24. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hoffentlich vergisst Luzifers Erbe nicht sein Fegefeuer zu schüren.
> 
> Wenn er sich mit uns coolen Typen anlegt, dann friert seine Bude recht schnell ein.



Dafür sorgt Belzebub 









Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Genau diese gläubige Bande meine ich.



An denen wär ich interessiert!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Dafür sorgt Belzebub
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau an, schau an, grosse Sprüche reissen und die Arbeit von den anderen machen lassen. Was sagt denn euer Betriebsrat dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deifel (24. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schau an, schau an, grosse Sprüche reissen und die Arbeit von den anderen machen lassen. Was sagt denn euer Betriebsrat dazu?



Der Betriebsrat wurde vor einigen Jahren wegen Brennstoffmangel abgesetzt. So was darf nicht mehr passieren, deswegen bin ich hier.


----------



## Deifel (24. Januar 2007)

Wenn Ihr am Donnerstag Abend ne Tour macht bin ich dabei, auch wenn Ihr mich nicht sehen könnt. Schaut ab und zu hinter Euch, da bin ich irgendwo...und warte auf meinen moment


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Januar 2007)

Es, wer oder was immer es ist sollte sich erst mal zu erkennen geben! 
Da könnte ja jeder kommen und unseren Thread aufmischen. 

Deifel  wer bist du denn?


----------



## Deifel (24. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Es, wer oder was immer es ist sollte sich erst mal zu erkennen geben!
> Da könnte ja jeder kommen und unseren Thread aufmischen.
> 
> Deifel  wer bist du denn?




Es wäre richtig, ansonsten


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr am Donnerstag Abend ne Tour macht bin ich dabei, auch wenn Ihr mich nicht sehen könnt. Schaut ab und zu hinter Euch, da bin ich irgendwo...und warte auf meinen moment


Um auf uns zu warten musst du vor uns sein!
Aber das wird nicht passieren......


----------



## Deifel (24. Januar 2007)

Ihr Flachlandtiroler seid doch schnell eingeholt und dann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2007)

Teufelchen, fahr schon mal vor. Wir warten dann auf dich.

Es mag ja sein, dass wir dich nicht sehen. Aber spätestens nach ein paar Metern wirst du schnaufen wie eine alte Dampflok - und dann hören wir dich.


----------



## Deifel (24. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Teufelchen, fahr schon mal vor. Wir warten dann auf dich.
> 
> Es mag ja sein, dass wir dich nicht sehen. Aber spätestens nach ein paar Metern wirst du schnaufen wie eine alte Dampflok - und dann hören wir dich.




Das hilft Euch aber auch nicht weiter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2007)

Wer sich nicht zu erkennen gibt, der ist es nicht wert von uns beachtet zu werden.  

Wenn du dennoch inkognito mitfahren willst, gerne. 

Dir werden aber sehr schnell alle deine Sünden einfallen und du wirst froh sein, im Anschluß an die Tour beichten zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Januar 2007)

Das muss er, es sein....


----------



## Matric (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo Spessart Wölfe,

auch ich bin neu hier, aber nicht so inkognito wie der andere Neuling vor mir.
rocky_mountain kennt mich, über ihn bin ich auf Euer Forum gestoßen.

Würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren, sofern es zeitlich passt.

@rocky_mountain: Moin moin, ich hab Dein Angebot nicht vergessen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Januar 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Hallo Spessart Wölfe,
> 
> auch ich bin neu hier, aber nicht so inkognito wie der andere Neuling vor mir.
> rocky_mountain kennt mich, über ihn bin ich auf Euer Forum gestoßen.
> ...



Hey Jungs,
nehmt ihn freundlich auf der ist in Ordnung! 
Servus Matric so jetzt wirst du sehen was du davon hast das du dich hier geoutet hast..... 
Was macht dein Bike kauf? 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das muss er, es sein....



Meinst du?  Ich glaube nicht.

So wie unser Freund Deifel schreibt, ist er wohl eher ein einfacher Trittbrettfahrer. 

Oder er ist der Azubi, der sich in der Frühstückspause mal schnell am Rechner vom Chef versucht.


----------



## Matric (24. Januar 2007)

Au weia, hast Du mir was verschwiegen???

Mein Bike steht noch im Laden, bzw. noch nicht mal das.
Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den Anruf vom Händler!

Na ja, so lange muss mein Crossbike noch herhalten. 

Gruß Matric


----------



## Matric (24. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Meinst du?  Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> So wie unser Freund Deifel schreibt, ist er wohl eher ein einfacher Trittbrettfahrer.
> 
> Oder er ist der Azubi, der sich in der Frühstückspause mal schnell am Rechner vom Chef versucht.




Ich hab´n Fahrrad, aber kein Trittbrett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Januar 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Ich hab´n Fahrrad, aber kein Trittbrett!



Keine Angst, der meint nicht dich!


----------



## Matric (24. Januar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Keine Angst, der meint nicht dich!



Ach sooo, ich hab das verwechselt. 

@bruder jö[email protected]  irgendwann wird der Zeitpunkt kommen, an dem auch ich das alles hier geschnallt habe. "on/off, muss ich da druffdrücke oder was"


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2007)

Keine Bange, wir werden dich recht schnell an die hohen Weihen des Forumspostings heranführen.


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2007)

Grüße Dich Matric. Wir werden uns sehen  Und zwar im Gelände  

@[email protected] Was macht Ihr aus meinem Thread ??  Er ist dazu gedacht, miteinander Touren auszumachen oder anzubieten, neue Biker für den Raum Hanau und Umgebung zu werben.

Ich habe nichts gegen etwas "Plausch". Der Thread aber wird von Woche zu Woche mehr zweckentfremdet. Wer soll das noch lesen   

Und nein, ich werde hier nicht diskutieren ob Sinn oder Unsinn. Postet Eure Toure(absichten) rein und gut ist  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (24. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Grüße Dich Matric. Wir werden uns sehen  Und zwar im Gelände
> 
> @[email protected] Was macht Ihr aus meinem Thread ??  Er ist dazu gedacht, miteinander Touren auszumachen oder anzubieten, neue Biker für den Raum Hanau und Umgebung zu werben.
> 
> ...



Dann sorge doch bitte mal dafür, daß die warmen Angeber, die in rot "mitplauschen", schön draussen bleiben....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2007)

Ich sehe das doch etwas differenzierter.

Natürlich stimme ich dem Zweck dieses Forums vollumfänglich zu. 

Aber:
Der Thread lebt auch von der Teilnahme aller Forumsteilnehmer. Wenn wir hier nur noch Tourentermine einstellen, dann wird das Interesse hier mal reinzuschauen schnell schwinden. Das ist wie beim Kneipenbesuch, die Leute gehen immer dahin, wo schon Gäste zugegen sind. In eine leere Wirtschaft setzt sich keiner.

Natürlich schweifen die Themen im Moment etwas ab, aber bei einem Blick auf den Kalender ist das kein Wunder. Lass es erst mal draussen länger hell werden, dann wird auch sehr schnell das Biken wieder im Mittelpunkt stehen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Januar 2007)

Wollte mal ganz schüchtern fragen ob jemand heute abend fahren will ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Januar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wollte mal ganz schüchtern fragen ob jemand heute abend fahren will ?



Sorry, aber ich kann diese Woche nicht mehr. 
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Hallo Spessart Wölfe,
> 
> auch ich bin neu hier, aber nicht so inkognito wie der andere Neuling vor mir.
> rocky_mountain kennt mich, über ihn bin ich auf Euer Forum gestoßen.
> ...



und ich lade Dich gern ein auch mal bei den Eisbären vorbeizuschauen und mitzutouren, von dehnen einige in Deiner direkten Nachbarschaft wohnen  

Und nein, ich werbe hier Niemanden ab. Vielmehr vertragen sich Wölfe und Eisbären sehr gut und touren auch gern mal miteinander.

Also von daher, Einladung steht ...


----------



## bike69 (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

das ist ja der Hammer, bei euch kommt man mit dem Lesen gar nicht mehr nach  

Würde, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, gerne am WE ne Tour fahren. Was haltet Ihr von der Idee, nach Bad Homburg ins Braustübel zu fahren. Die Bikes sind im Hof gut sichtbar abzustellen und es gibt lecker Bier und Essen ) http://www.badhomburger-brauhaus.de/
So ab Hanau 45 km einfach. Leider nicht so viel Wald, aber recht sauberer Wege.
Interesse für einen LMP ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Januar 2007)

N'aaaabend,

wenn wir vom Grossmeister zur Rückkehr zur reinen Lehre (Leere ?  ) aufgefordert werden, dann muss ich hier auch mal 'nen LMB posten:

Guckstduhier:
http://www.mohila.cz/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Wintermarathon in Prag Dejvice (meine alte Heimat  ).
17.2.2007, Start 10:30h. 38km.
Füer reichlich Dreck ist gesorgt. Schnee, wahrscheinlich.

Trifft sich gut, da ich die Woche eh in der Nähe von Prag bin. Dann nehm ich meinen Rollenverwöhnten Schönwetterbock mit (301L...) und die dicken Klamotten.

Sorry, erwarte nicht wirklich, dass einer von Euch Hanauern mitwill. Aber vielleicht könnemer ja dem DEIBEL im Schnee auf Normaltemperaturen runterkühlen  

derK


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2007)

@[email protected] Tolles Angebot  Wenigstens hätte man von Dir die Übersetzung des beschriebenen Events erwarten können  


bike69 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Idee, nach Bad Homburg ins Braustübel zu fahren. Die Bikes sind im Hof gut sichtbar abzustellen und es gibt lecker Bier und Essen ) http://www.badhomburger-brauhaus.de/
> So ab Hanau 45 km einfach. Leider nicht so viel Wald, aber recht sauberer Wege.
> Interesse für einen LMP ?


 Also wenn der bike69 sich mal als Guide zur Verfügung stellen will, darf man so ein Angebot nicht ausschlagen  

Wenn die Startzeit noch vormittags wäre und nicht die Einnahme einer größeren Menge Bier geplant ist - _trotz der Pausen bevorzuge ich Touren mit sportlichen Charakter_ - bin ich dabei  

@[email protected] Fahr doch morgen bei den Eisbären mit. Ich brauch Verstärkung  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2007)

Auch wenn Abweichungen vom Thema neuerdings verpönt sind, so will ich dennoch die Einladung für den BVB-Bayern-Nightride am kommenden Freitag aussprechen. Tourbeginn 20.30 h, Warmfahren ab 20.00 h, Treffpunkt bei mir.

Wer mag kann gerne vorbeikommen. Wer sich an bikefremden Themen stört, soll diesen Beitrag einfach nicht auf sich beziehen.

   

Für das kommende Wochenende muss ich passen, DK-Verpflichtungen erfordern meine Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## fohns (24. Januar 2007)

Och, Jungs.........  
so schöne touren am wochenende.  
und ich bin im gelobten land.
 

werde Euch wirklich vermissen und kräftig einen auf Euch heben!!
und ganz neidisch auf die berichte im freddy warten.

bis nächste woche, viele grüße und schöne touren. Euer
fohns.


----------



## bike69 (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

werde mich gerne als Guiden zur Verfügung stellen.
Warten wir mal auf das Wetter und schauen wie es am Sa. wird.
Wäre aber für einen Start um 10:30.

Google, danke für die Blumen, würde mich auf eine Tour mit Dir freuen.



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Tolles Angebot  Wenigstens hätte man von Dir die Übersetzung des beschriebenen Events erwarten können    Also wenn der bike69 sich mal als Guide zur Verfügung stellen will, darf man so ein Angebot nicht ausschlagen
> 
> Wenn die Startzeit noch vormittags wäre und nicht die Einnahme einer größeren Menge Bier geplant ist - _trotz der Pausen bevorzuge ich Touren mit sportlichen Charakter_ - bin ich dabei
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Januar 2007)

Cersten, wenn das Wetter o.K.ist bin ich dabei.

Frank,morgen werde ich es kaum schaffen bis 19Uhr in Dietzenbach zu sein,
aber wir sehen uns bei der Tour vom Cersten.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Warten wir mal auf das Wetter und schauen wie es am Sa. wird.
> Wäre aber für einen Start um 10:30.
> 
> Google, danke für die Blumen, würde mich auf eine Tour mit Dir freuen.


Hey Cersten. Hau Dein Angebot ins Last-Minute-Biking und schreib dazu, dass die Tour nur bei entsprechendem Wetter statt findet  Common


----------



## JSchmitt (24. Januar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jochen wann können wir Dich mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour begrüßen ?


Eben habe ich gerade wieder eine Tour 60min Spinning im Wohnzimmer hinter mir, ansonsten könnte ich am Sonntag eine Stunde Joggen mit Kinderwagen und nächste Woche Dienstag A3 Richtung Duisburg - etwas mehr als 2 Std. ;-) anbieten. Wann passt es Dir denn ;-)? Spaß beiseite ... für eine gemeinsame Tour wird es frühestens März! Leider !!! Ich komm hier schon gar nicht mehr mit dem Lesen mit ... und bei dem bisher recht genialen Winter bin ich auch ganz neidisch auf Eure Freizeit auf dem Fahrrad :-(.

Bis zum Frühjahr ...
Grüße an alle
Jochen


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Tolles Angebot  Wenigstens hätte man von Dir die Übersetzung des beschriebenen Events erwarten können
> Grüße
> 
> Google





Frank, wie schon geschrieben: mehr als das was ich ohnehin schon gepostet habe, steht auch nicht drin  

Termin, Uhrzeit, Strecke. Achja, Startgeld 500 CZK = 17 Euro...

Und für viel mehr reicht mein Tschechisch bald auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

werde  Morgen den den LMP für Sonntagstour reinstellen.
Gehe jetzt erst mal in die Kiste.



Google schrieb:


> Hey Cersten. Hau Dein Angebot ins Last-Minute-Biking und schreib dazu, dass die Tour nur bei entsprechendem Wetter statt findet  Common


----------



## Matric (25. Januar 2007)

@[email protected] Danke für die Einladung, werde bei Gelegenheit bestimmt drauf zurückkommen.

@[email protected] Die Tour hört sich wirklich gut an, bin aber dieses WE leider schon ausgebucht.

Ich muß mein Debut bei Euch also etwas verschieben.

Gruß Matric


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Januar 2007)

Diese sakrale Stille ist einfach himmlisch. Labt ihr euch am Meßwein oder seid ihr auf bei dem schönen Wetter auf einer Tour unterwegs?


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2007)

Moin Jungs

die Tour mit der läppischen Eisbärkonkurrenz hat echt Spass gemacht. Bei den Minustemperaturen machts nur noch in der Gruppe Spass.

@[email protected] Wo bleibt der Last-Minute-Eintrag  Schon das Angebot von Andreas gesehen (Siehe Seligenstadt im LMB) ? Das wäre auch mal was anderes  Die Tour führt fast nur an einem Bach entlang und soll im GA-Bereich sein. Das Brauhaus fliegt uns ja net Weg  Was meint Ihr ???

Grüße

Google


----------



## Deifel (26. Januar 2007)

Habt Ihr mich bemerkt, ich hatte Euch im Auge?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Januar 2007)

Ach Teufelchen, jetzt haben wir uns doch glatt verpasst. Schade - ich hätte gern einige Glaubensfragen mit dir erörtert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deifel (26. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach Teufelchen, jetzt haben wir uns doch glatt verpasst. Schade - ich hätte gern einige Glaubensfragen mit dir erörtert.



Mein Glaube ist gefestigt!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub, du bist gestern von den Eisbären schön abgehängt worden.


----------



## bike69 (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo Google,
@[email protected]

danke für den Hinweis, wollte noch mal warten, wie das Wetter wird.
Bei minus Graden (wie huet -9,5), sind mir 120 KM zuviel.
Da fange ich an, von warmen Spinningräumen zu träumen. 

Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird und dann spontan entscheiden.

QUOTE=Google;3387577]Moin Jungs

die Tour mit der läppischen Eisbärkonkurrenz hat echt Spass gemacht. Bei den Minustemperaturen machts nur noch in der Gruppe Spass.

@[email protected] Wo bleibt der Last-Minute-Eintrag  Schon das Angebot von Andreas gesehen (Siehe Seligenstadt im LMB) ? Das wäre auch mal was anderes  Die Tour führt fast nur an einem Bach entlang und soll im GA-Bereich sein. Das Brauhaus fliegt uns ja net Weg  Was meint Ihr ???

Grüße

Google[/QUOTE]


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2007)

Guten Abend Jungs  



bike69 schrieb:


> wollte noch mal warten, wie das Wetter wird.
> Bei minus Graden (wie huet -9,5), sind mir 120 KM zuviel.


 bike69, keiner zwingt Dich Nachts bei diesen Temperaturen zu fahren  Tagsüber war es bedeutend wärmer und Morgen wird es noch ein paar Grad milder  Übrigens der bessere Tag vom WE...Bei guter Ausrüstung eh kein Problem. 

Nun, dann kann ich mich ja spontan für diese* Tour * entscheiden. Mir ist das zu unsicher ob Ihr nun fahrt oder nicht.

An der Gersprenz bin ich noch nie gefahren, bin schon sehr gespannt 

Fohns und Kulmi sind nicht da, Bruder Björn kann nicht...Der Rest kann sich ja _spontan _ anschliessen  

Ansonsten gibts halt ein paar Bilder.

Und noch was:

*Achtung, ich hab ne neue Handynummer !!: 01577-2 8888 787

Über die andere Nr. bin ich aber auch noch circa 14 Tage zu erreichen*

Vielleicht seh ich ja Morgen den einen oder anderen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2007)

Und weil man in diesem Thread sich vor allem für Touren verabredet und anbietet, bioete ich für kommenden Dienmstag wieder die ausgefallene *Barbarossawinterrunde an.*

Es werden vor allem die Forstwege gefahren (soll zwischenzeitlich wieder regnen), die Geschwindigkeit wird für alle eventuellen Teilnehmer passabel sein. Dennoch werden um die 500 Hm gefahren, was für ne "Winterafterworkrunde" durchaus ausreichend ist.

Die Tour ist Crossergeeignet !

Ich freu mich auf alle die "Können" und "Wollen"  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (28. Januar 2007)

Ge noowend junx!!

hier ist ja die hölle los!!!
wie waren denn die touren am wochenende?? hab nicht viel in den wölfeWPeintragungen erkennen können  
besonders würde mich der ausgang der freitagsrunde von Bruder_Jörn interessieren  da gabs richtig was zu feiern - im gegensatz zu samstag  
ich habe wenigstens eine stunde auf dem IndoorCycle (=hometrainer ausem aldi) fahren können. ist das laaaaaaaaangweilig..................

@Google
boah! wasn das für ne lange nummer  
muss mal sehen, ob ich am dienstag mitfahren kann. interesse hätte ich schon.

grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @Google
> boah! wasn das für ne lange nummer
> muss mal sehen, ob ich am dienstag mitfahren kann. interesse hätte ich schon.


 Ist doch egal wie lang...Oder tippst Du per Hand die nummer ein  Iss hald Alditarif..Ne

Fahr mit  Wird locker. Und im Saft müssen wir auch bleiben.

Hmmmm....Jetzt wo der Google sich so langsam ausssem Motiloch gezogen hat, gehts glaub ich beim Rest los  

Grüße an alle

Google


----------



## puremalt (29. Januar 2007)

Achtung, AWBler im Fred!

Moin,
nachdem ich letzte Woche Anschluss an die Eisbärenherde verpasst hab, wollt ich mal schauen, ob ich Aufnahme im Wolfsrudel finde.
Würde gerne die Barba-Runde mitfahren, wenn der Alpha-Wolf nix dagegen hat. Hab auch 'ne neue Pumpe, um Missgeschicke wie letzte Woche zu vermeiden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar nicht der Alpha Wolf aber wir haben nix dagegen.
Werde versuchen morgen auch dabei zu sein.....

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Achtung, AWBler im Fred!
> 
> Moin,
> nachdem ich letzte Woche Anschluss an die Eisbärenherde verpasst hab, wollt ich mal schauen, ob ich Aufnahme im Wolfsrudel finde.
> Würde gerne die Barba-Runde mitfahren, wenn der Alpha-Wolf nix dagegen hat. Hab auch 'ne neue Pumpe, um Missgeschicke wie letzte Woche zu vermeiden.


 Aber gerne doch  Wenn Du es zeitlich schaffst  

@[email protected] Wäre schön wenn Du es auch mal wieder zeitlich schaffen würdest dabei zu sein  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wäre schön wenn Du es auch mal wieder zeitlich schaffen würdest dabei zu sein
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich dabei...


----------



## fohns (29. Januar 2007)

Was gibt es schöneres, als nach einem wochenende im gelobten land an der saar einen urlaubstag am darauf folgenden montag zu genießen, den man dann noch zum ordentlichen spacken am main bei frühlingshaftem wetter verbringt?  
genau, eben nix. ich habe Euch heute nicht beneidet.  

wenn morgen alles klappt, bin ich dabei.

viele grüße vom
fohns. ganz in winterpokalsorgen um seine helden.


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> *Achtung, ich hab ne neue Handynummer !!: 01577-2 8888 787
> Über die andere Nr. bin ich aber auch noch circa 14 Tage zu erreichen*


 Ööheem.... Da war ne 8 zuviel drinne....

Die richtige Nummer lautet: 01577/2888 787

Bevor ich zur *Barbarossawinterrunde* starte schaue ich nochmal ins LMB rein. Ansonsten bin ich übers Hanndy zu erreichen.

Bis Morsche dann  

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2007)

Mannomann, das war vielleicht ein bescheidenes Wochenende. 

Die Eintracht verliert gegen Schalke.
Die Habs verlieren bei den Leafs.
Die Lions verlieren gegen Sinupret (the city formerly known as Nürnberch).
Und zu allem Unglück gewinnen dann auch noch die Kickers gegen 60.

Und wenn mich irgendein Schlaumeier jetzt darauf hinweist, dass das mit Tourenterminen nix zu tun hat, ....










.... dann hat er recht.


----------



## bike69 (29. Januar 2007)

Das ist es.... der Einstieg für den Reminder: Gilt für alle, die sich an dem Gutschein für den Patrick B_Day beteiligt haben. Wir sollten den wichtigen Termin nicht vergessen und nun einen Missbrauch LMB planen.  

Gibt es Wunschtermine im Februar ????   

Bitte um Feedback, damit ich einen Termin abstimmen kann  




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und wenn mich irgendein Schlaumeier jetzt darauf hinweist, dass das mit Tourenterminen nix zu tun hat, ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bike69 (29. Januar 2007)

Streber  Wäre auch gerne dabei. Klappt aber aus Zeitgründen nicht   Viel Spass euch und passt auf den Google auf, dass er sich nicht verirrt, so selten wie er in letzter Zeit im Wald war  



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich dabei...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2007)

Soll das jetzt 'ne Anspielung sein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Du bist doch mit deinem vorangegangenen Posting auch nicht besser. So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und nicht anders ist dein Beitrag doch zu deuten.

Während ich in einem Moment emotionaler Ergriffenheit meinen Seelenschmerz mit euch teile, kommst du mit so profanen Dingen daher. Wie soll man euch nur Kultur beibringen?


----------



## bike69 (29. Januar 2007)

Willst Du damit sagen, dass die B_Day_LMB nicht wichtig sind  




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt 'ne Anspielung sein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2007)

Ein gewisses Grundinteresse bei Wenigen will ich nicht verhehlen. 

Jedoch mag es für neue Leser befremdlich wirken, wenn hier mehr über gesellschaftliche Veranstaltungen als über Aktivitäten zur körperlichen Ertüchtigung und Gesunderhaltung doziert wird. Dies kann diesen Thread recht bald in ein völlig falsches Licht rücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (29. Januar 2007)

Jetzt treib es mal nicht auf die Spitze  

Nachher bekomme ich noch den Eindruck, dass Du gegen die Schreibfreiheit bis   Aber Du weist doch, wer schreibt, der bleibt  




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ein gewisses Grundinteresse bei Wenigen will ich nicht verhehlen.
> 
> Jedoch mag es für neue Leser befremdlich wirken, wenn hier mehr über gesellschaftliche Veranstaltungen als über Aktivitäten zur körperlichen Ertüchtigung und Gesunderhaltung doziert wird. Dies kann diesen Thread recht bald in ein völlig falsches Licht rücken.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2007)

Oooch, ich würde garniemalsnicht eure kommunikative Phase unterbrechen wollen.  

Dazu bin ich viel zu schüchtern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Habe ich eigentlich schon für den B-Day Verpflichtungseinlösungstermin zugesagt?

Übrigens - es ist hier zu einem Thema verdächtig still geworden. Haben die betroffenen Protagonisten nicht mal so langsam was zu beichten???????


----------



## Matric (29. Januar 2007)

Guten Abend,

also in die Diskussion über wichtig und unwichtig möchte ich mich zwar nicht einmischen, aber als einer der "neuen Leser" bin ich nicht irritiert, wenn hier sowohl über sportliche Aktivitäten als auch über gesellschaftliche Treffen gesprochen wird, solange Letzteres nicht überwiegt.

So, genug philosophiert, ich wollte eigentlich mitteilen, dass ich Morgen arbeiten muss und somit nicht auf die Barbarossarunde mit kann.  

Aber wenn am Do. ein Treffen sportlicher Natur zustande käme, würde ich daran gerne teilnehmen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und zu allem Unglück gewinnen dann auch noch die Kickers gegen 60.



Hi Hi Hi......


----------



## Kulminator (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo Wölfe... wollte mich nur mal kurz aus Taiwan melden...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo Kulmi, die Daheimgebliebenen grüssen dich [wink]

Wie lange werden wir dich noch in unserer Mitte vermissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. Januar 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> also in die Diskussion über wichtig und unwichtig möchte ich mich zwar nicht einmischen, aber als einer der "neuen Leser" bin ich nicht irritiert, wenn hier sowohl über sportliche Aktivitäten als auch über gesellschaftliche Treffen gesprochen wird, solange Letzteres nicht überwiegt.


 That`s right 


Matric schrieb:


> Aber wenn am Do. ein Treffen sportlicher Natur zustande käme, würde ich daran gerne teilnehmen.


Dann werd ich mal die sportliche Seite vertreten müssen, bevor Deine Frage untergeht  

Ich selbst fahre am Donnerstag Grundlage am Main, also nix besonderes. Wenn Du dennoch Lust hast, kannst Du gerne mit. Allerdings fahre ich schon ab Steinheim Druckhaus um 17:00 Uhr los....Einfach melden bei Bedarf. Meine Grundlagenfahrten biete ich nie an, es wissen aber alle dass ich sie fahre und ich mich über jeden Mitfahrer freue  

Und was ist mit den anderen, die erst ab 19:00 Uhr können ? Keine Tour die Woche, kein Angebot für die Allgemeinheit ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den anderen, die erst ab 19:00 Uhr können ? Keine Tour die Woche, kein Angebot für die Allgemeinheit ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Ich bin beruflich in Paderborn und kann nicht genau sagen wann ich zurück bin.
Fahre aber mit wenn einer was anbietet und ich bei Zeiten wieder da bin.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Januar 2007)

Unter der Woche ist's derzeit ganz schlecht. Heute spielt die Eintracht, Freitag die Lions, Samstag wieder die Eintracht. Mittwoch Jubiläum eines Kollegen. 

Ich biete am Sonntag eine Tour durch die heimischen Wälder mit grober Richtung Schöllkrippen an. Start und Treffpunkt wie immer bei den Sonntagstouren, ca. 60 Km, vermutlich 700 Hm. Natürlich ist eine zünftige Einkehr Bestandteil der Runde.

Solange es nicht regnet, werde ich fahren. LMB folgt zu gegebener Zeit.

Bis dahin werde ich mich (wie eigentlich immer ) intensiv der kommunikativen Komponente hier im Thread widmen.


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2007)

.....dabei zu beachten wäre aber schon, dass nicht zu sehr der Anschein geweckt wird, dass es hier hauptsächlich um "bierkrügeschwingende Gesellen" geht   

Ansonsten bin ich  hier selbst fehl am Platze


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> .....dabei zu beachten wäre aber schon, dass nicht zu sehr der Anschein geweckt wird, dass es hier hauptsächlich um "bierkrügeschwingende Gesellen" geht
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich  hier selbst fehl am Platze



Ich denke es ist für jeden was dabei.....
Und so oft schwingen wir die Krüge ja auch nicht!
Bis später wir lassen dann die Beine schwingen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Januar 2007)

Bierkrugschwingend kommt man nicht über die Alpen. Auch die Trails am Lago lassen sich so nicht bewältigen.  

Allerdings gehört eine Hüttenrast ebenso zu einer guten Tour wie die gute Kommunikation innerhalb der Gruppe.  Die Jagd nach den letzten Sekunden Vorsprung überlasse ich gern anderen.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bierkrugschwingend kommt man nicht über die Alpen. Auch die Trails am Lago lassen sich so nicht bewältigen.
> 
> Allerdings gehört eine Hüttenrast ebenso zu einer guten Tour wie die gute Kommunikation innerhalb der Gruppe.  Die Jagd nach den letzten Sekunden Vorsprung überlasse ich gern anderen.



  Volltreffer          

Bierkrugschwingerkulmi kommt am Samstag Abend wieder. Wenn es passt, bin ich Sonntags für ne kleine Tour zu haben.....


----------



## puremalt (30. Januar 2007)

Ich hab anscheinend momentan 'ne Murphy-Serie. 
Auch der Anschluss an die Wölfe hat nicht geklappt. Gehe nach der Arbeit in die Tiefgarage und kann's ja nicht glauben: Vorderrad platt    
Dasselbe wie letzten Donnerstag, als ich zu den Eisbären wollte. Das ganze Wochenende und auch gestern hat die Luft gehalten, also hat nix noch vom letzten Mal im Reifen gesteckt. Diesmal hat wenigstens die Pumpe funktioniert. Also wieder Strasse geheizt statt gemütlich den Mainradweg. Trotzdem zu viel Zeit verloren und auch den zweiten ausgemachten Treffpunkt nicht gefunden. Irgendwie scheinen Saarländer und Hessen nicht zusammenzufinden. Bin dann stattdessen den Mainradweg bis Seligenstadt und dann kreuz und quer durch den Wald nach Bieber.
Aber ich geb nicht auf. Eisbären und Wölfe: das nächste Mal bin ich dabei. Garantiert. Kann aber nur die Woche über, weil ich am Wochenende immer im gelobten Saarland bin. 
Wir sehen uns also nächste Woche.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Januar 2007)

Dann merk dir mal den Sonntag vor. Und wenn wieder was dazwischen kommt, rufst du kurz an. Wir warten dann eben die paar Minuten.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Welche Konsequenzen das haben kann, kannst du dir sicher denken.


----------



## fohns (30. Januar 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen Saarländer und Hessen nicht zusammenzufinden.



ei nadierhlich klabbt dass. glaabs ma, mei buhb. ich binn schunn seid nein johr doo. alles beschdens.



puremalt schrieb:


> Kann aber nur die Woche über, weil ich am Wochenende immer im gelobten Saarland bin.



dasss lohb ich ma. gudda saarlänna hald. dringsch e karlsberch fa mich medd, gell. unn viel griss noh saarbrigge.
sies, gell?
unn gugg hin, dass Dei räähfe fa die näggsch wuch gons sinn, dammidd ich nimmee allehn midd denne hessekebb fahre muss. 
iwwarichens honn ich uff denne schbruch middem gelobde land e kobbireid. 

viele grüße vom 
fohns. kann auch hessisch und hochdeutsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. Januar 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Aber ich geb nicht auf. *****   und *Wölfe*: (korrigiert bei Google  )das nächste Mal bin ich dabei. Garantiert. Kann aber nur die Woche über, weil ich am Wochenende immer im gelobten Saarland bin.
> Wir sehen uns also nächste Woche.


 Das lobe ich mir  BLOS NICHT AUFGEBEN  Merk Dir schon mal den kommenden Dienstag vor. Bei einigermaßen gutes Wetter ist der Dienstag wie üblich Tourentag.

@Bruder Bjö[email protected] Was ist das für ne Tour Richtung Schöllkrippen ? Stehen schon Eckdaten wie Z.B. Streckenführung, Uhrzeit, Länge, Geschwindigkeit fest ?

Heutige Tour: Nach längerer Geländeabstinenz war das heut genau richtig für mich  

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Januar 2007)

Morsche.[coffee]

Treffpunkt wie immer am Sonntag, 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz B8 - sofern es nicht regnet.

Ich habe die Tour vage im Hinterkop. Über die Barbarossaquelle, Michelbach, Albstadt geht's zum Fernblick. Danach will ich den Wald zwischen Fernblick und Schöllkrippen mal "erkunden". Die Streckenführung ist auch von den Verhältnissen abhängig. Nach dem Sturm und den derzeitigen Arbeiten im Wald kann es durchaus sein, dass Wege unpassierbar sind bzw. mit Tragepassagen über herumbliegende Bäume zu rechnen ist, Trails keine Trails mehr sind oder sich in Schlammpassagen verwandelt haben.

Den Rückweg habe ich mir dann über den Hahnenkamm vorgestellt. Wenn wir aber irgendwo falsch abgebogen sind und bei Gelnhausen aus dem Wald kommen, dann fahren wir eben anders zurück.  Ist wie neulich im  Gelnhäuser Wald 'ne Improvisationstour (der Weg ist das Ziel).

Streckenlänge ca. 60 -70 Km, etwa 700 Hm, Dauer 3 - 4 Stunden, dazu dann noch die Einkehr (wird spontan eingestreut).

Wir fahren eine gemütliche Sonntagstour und kein Rennen. 

Ich fahre aus Spaß an der Freude, will frische Luft tanken, während der Fahrt mit den Mitstreitern Pläne zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft schmieden und ansonsten den Gott einen guten Mann sein lassen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Januar 2007)

Damit es euch am Sonntag nicht langweilig wird: Klick


----------



## bike69 (31. Januar 2007)

bei der Ansage bin ich dabei   




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche.[coffee]
> 
> Treffpunkt wie immer am Sonntag, 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz B8 - sofern es nicht regnet.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Februar 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ich hab anscheinend momentan 'ne Murphy-Serie.
> Auch der Anschluss an die Wölfe hat nicht geklappt. Gehe nach der Arbeit in die Tiefgarage und kann's ja nicht glauben: Vorderrad platt
> Dasselbe wie letzten Donnerstag, als ich zu den Eisbären wollte. Das ganze Wochenende und auch gestern hat die Luft gehalten, also hat nix noch vom letzten Mal im Reifen gesteckt. Diesmal hat wenigstens die Pumpe funktioniert. Also wieder Strasse geheizt statt gemütlich den Mainradweg. Trotzdem zu viel Zeit verloren und auch den zweiten ausgemachten Treffpunkt nicht gefunden. Irgendwie scheinen Saarländer und Hessen nicht zusammenzufinden. Bin dann stattdessen den Mainradweg bis Seligenstadt und dann kreuz und quer durch den Wald nach Bieber.
> Aber ich geb nicht auf. Eisbären und Wölfe: das nächste Mal bin ich dabei. Garantiert. Kann aber nur die Woche über, weil ich am Wochenende immer im gelobten Saarland bin.
> Wir sehen uns also nächste Woche.



Komme auch aus Offenbach, kann dich ja das nächste mal mitnehmen wenn du es alleine wohl nicht schaffst... 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Matric (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ´ne Frage an die Spezialisten unter Euch!

Ich war heute beim Radsport König in Seligenstadt.
Die können einen dort per Laser vermessen und somit die optimale Sitzposition auf dem Rad ermitteln.

Dementsprechend wird das Rad dann eingestellt.

Bei Neukauf ist diese Vermessung inklusive, für ein vorhandenes Rad kostet sie 25,- EUR.

Hat von Euch das schon mal jemand machen lassen?
Gibt es sonstige Erfahrungen mit dem Laden?


Gruß Matric


----------



## g-wa (1. Februar 2007)

Servus Martic,

ich kann den Laden nur empfehlen. Hab heute mein Scale dort abgeholt. Tolle Beratung und freundliche MA.

Ich wurde auch vermessen und anhand der Werte ist mein Bike auf mich abgestimmt worden. Ein schmerzloses Verfahren  

Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2007)

@g-wa 
Was gab den Ausschlag für das Scale? Wäre das Spark (oder das Genius) keine Alternative gewesen?

Ich will mein Fully nicht mehr missen, deswegen frage ich nach dem Kaufantrieb für ein Hardtail.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @g-wa
> Was gab den Ausschlag für das Scale? Wäre das Spark (oder das Genius) keine Alternative gewesen?
> 
> Ich will mein Fully nicht mehr missen, deswegen frage ich nach dem Kaufantrieb für ein Hardtail.



Wir sind halt Männer!!!!! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g-wa (2. Februar 2007)

Hi Bruder Jörn,

das Spark oder das Genius sind schon geile Bikes, gar keine Frage. Und natürlich habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ein Fully zuzulegen.

Da ich mich überwiegend im Spessart bewege und ein schelles, steifes spritziges und vor allem leichtes Gefährt haben wollte, habe ich mich für das Scale entschieden. 
Einige Fullys erfüllen natürlich auch die oben erwähnten Eigenschaften, nur muss man da viel, viel tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Das wichtigste Argument für mich mich aber war; ich bin ÜBERZEUGT von Hardtails.

Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2007)

@Rocky - ich werde dich zu gegebener Zeit an deine Worte erinnern.  

Tja, so unterschiedlich sind eben die Ansprüche ans Bike. Für welches Modell hast du dich denn enstchieden? Ist der Preisunterschied wirklich so hoch? 

Gut, bei den Topmodellen liegen da knapp 1.000  dazwischen, aber die normalen Modelle müssten sich doch im Rahmen halten.


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2007)

Moin Jungs 

@[email protected] Ich hoffe ich hab Dich gestern nicht zu sehr zugelallt aber es ist ja wichtig für Dich zu wissen auf was Du Dich einlässt wenn Du mit uns fährst  

Falls Du Dich entscheidest nun regelmässiger die Beine anstatt die Arme in Anspruch zu nehmen, gehörst Du schnell zum vorderen Drittel der Truppe. Ab April  wäre dann aber das von Dir in Erwägung gezogene Stevens Pflicht wegen dem verstärkten Trailcharakter unserer Touren. Schau mal auf die ersten 5 Seiten des Threads wie schön Biken ab dem Frühjahr ist   

@Bruder Jö[email protected] Gerne möchte ich der Antwort von g-wa vorgreifen  : Er ist 27 und Du ein alter Sack  

@[email protected] Am Sonntag bin ich dabei. Bitte nehmt auf mich Rücksicht  

Ich glaub ich hab endlich mein Motivationsloch überwunden..... 

Nochmal Alle: Und weil die Dienstagstour so schön war fahr ich diese Tour am kommenden Dienstag grad nochmal. Hier anmelden: 

*Barbarossawinterrunde*

@[email protected] Auf ein neues  
@[email protected] Die Tour wäre auch für Dein Bike geeignet. Wahrscheinlich kriegst Du es aber zeitlich nicht hin ?



Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2007)

g-wa schrieb:


> Das wichtigste Argument für mich mich aber war.....


......das ich mit dem Google mithalten kann  Eigentlich müßtte ich das Scott fahren


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2007)

@Google - danke für die Blumen. Ich halte es eben nach dem Motto: "Wenn alte Herren reisen."

Federweg ist eben durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch mehr Federweg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich hab mit mal die Geometrie von dem Scale angesehen, da kriege ich allein vom Hinsehen schon Kreuzschmerzen.

Wer ist am Sonntag noch am Start? Runter vom Sofa , die Wettervorhersage ist vielversprechend.


----------



## g-wa (2. Februar 2007)

...ist ein Scale 30 2007 mit ein paar Modifikationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matric (2. Februar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir sind halt Männer!!!!!
> 
> Gruß Rocky





... deshalb hast Du Dir jetzt auch ein Liteville 301 bestellt.


----------



## Matric (2. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] Es lag noch im erträglichen Rahmen  

Am Di. kann ich leider wirklich nicht, ich muss arbeiten.
Aber ich möchte die Tour auf jeden Fall mit Euch fahren. An irgendeinem Di. wird es schon klappen.

Ansonsten spacke ich halt am Main entlang, aber nächste Woche geht´s nur Mi. oder Fr.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Februar 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> ... deshalb hast Du Dir jetzt auch ein Liteville 301 bestellt.



Fahre du erst mal so lange Hardtail wie ich.......
Ich brauche das Fully ja nur für die Alpen. 
Ab wann kannst du am Mittwoch?

Rocky


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Google - danke für die Blumen. Ich halte es eben nach dem Motto: "Wenn alte Herren reisen."


 Aber gerne doch. Gehöre ich doch auch zu den jung gebliebenen alten Säcken  

@[email protected] Ich fahre auch nur deswegen ein Fully weil ich ja auch irgendwann mal in die Alpen will  Sonst hätt ich natürlich nur ein HT  ....*zwinker*

*Mal was ganz anderes. Lust auf einen kleinen, internen Wettbewerb ?*
Start: Ab sofort. Ende: 31.12.2007. Aufgabe: wer schafft es am schnellsten den X 11 er von ? bis ? hochzufahren ? Preis keine Ahnung  

Bei Interesse könnte man ja noch die Details ausmachen. Ich fänds halt mal interessant wie sich die Zeiten übers Jahr entwickeln, was bei den einzelnen so geht. Man kann ja auch noch ne Birkenhainer Downhillwertung (geht gut mit den x11er zu kombinieren) und daraus auch eine Gesamtwertung machen. Wäre doch ganz lustig so ein internes Ranking und die Strecken sind für alle recht gut erreichbar.

Lust ? Ich schon  

Grüße

Google

Edit: Schon ne Idee: Jeder Teilnehmer zahlt 5 Euro in einen Topf. Die ersten 3 werden geehrt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2007)

Das finde ich eine sehr gute Idee.

Allerdings sollten wir das DH-Event nicht unbedacht angehen. Wir müssen da auf jeden Fall "Streckenposten" aufstellen. Die Abfahrt MUSS frei. 
Wenn da nämlich was passiert, werden wir unseres Lebens nicht mehr froh.

Eine blöde Frage habe ich aber noch. Von wo nach wo geht der X11? Ich bin ihn bestimmt schon gefahren, aber "Straßennamen" nehme ich selten zur Kenntnis.


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das finde ich eine sehr gute Idee.


  Der Spass (natürlich auch ein bisserl der sportliche Ehrgeiz) soll natürlich im Vordergrund stehen 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Allerdings sollten wir das DH-Event nicht unbedacht angehen. Wir müssen da auf jeden Fall "Streckenposten" aufstellen. Die Abfahrt MUSS frei.
> Wenn da nämlich was passiert, werden wir unseres Lebens nicht mehr froh..


 Stimmt. DH sollte man dann nicht alleine fahren 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Eine blöde Frage habe ich aber noch. Von wo nach wo geht der X11? Ich bin ihn bestimmt schon gefahren, aber "Straßennamen" nehme ich selten zur Kenntnis.


Öööhmm....Der ist ziemlich lang. Ich meinte natürlich nur ein Teilstück im Barbarossagebiet. Start circa in Höhe des Endes der beliebten Birkenhainer Abfahrt. Ende: Am Wetterhäuschen vorbei wo es rechts zum Klappermühlentrail runter geht. Da fahren wir natürlich noch das Steilstück gerade aus hoch Richtung Michelbacher Hütte. Ende wäre dann eben ganz oben wo sich zwei Hauptwege kreuzen...Also ein reeeelativ kurzes Teilstück wo man sich mal so richtig die Lunge rauskotzen kann  

Wenn mehrheitliches Interesse besteht, können wir ja noch Details besprechen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## g-wa (2. Februar 2007)

Gute Idee, bin dabei.


----------



## fohns (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

leider kann ich am wochenende nicht ins gelände fahren. meine bremsen sind gekommen!! nun steht der bock erst einmal in der werkstatt.

hier nun mein seelentröster:  Klickmich.







schöne grüße vom 
fohns. rotzschnell.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Februar 2007)

Ein Leistungstest hat ergeben das ich mehr im GA 1+2 Bereich trainieren sollte.Hat jemand morgen Lust auf 2-3 Std. GA. Deluxe Mainspacking ?
Startzeiten könnten  11,12,13,14 Uhr sein.
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit um 22 Km/h

Gruß Patrick


----------



## fohns (2. Februar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ein Leistungstest hat ergeben das ich mehr im GA 1+2 Bereich trainieren sollte.Hat jemand morgen Lust auf 2-3 Std. GA. Deluxe Mainspacking ?
> Startzeiten könnten  11,12,13,14 Uhr sein.
> Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit um 22 Km/h
> 
> Gruß Patrick



 
Jesses Patrick...............
werd bloß nicht noch schneller  

im ernst: lust hätte ich schon, mit Dir mal zu spacken. geht nu leider nicht, weil ich gerade kein radl fürs spacken am main hab.
freu mich aber auf die spacktentouren mit Dir, mein Bester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Februar 2007)

Schade Olli was ist denn mit dem schönen Ghost Renner ?


----------



## fohns (2. Februar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schade Olli was ist denn mit dem schönen Ghost Renner ?



 

da ist der mainradweg nix....
zu holprig.
werde morgen noch die notwendigen paar dinge dranschrauben und dann mal sehen, ob ich ihn auf der straße bewegen kann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2007)

Jungs, macht mir kein schlechtes Gewissen. Wenn jetzt sogar der Patrick Defizite zu haben glaubt, dann roll ich demnächst rückwärts den Buchberg runter.

Morgen geht's gegen Mainz, da hab ich für irgendwelche Trainingspläne überhauptgarkeine Zeit. 

@Google - wir können uns am Sonntag mal über mögliche Strecken für den Spessartwölfe-Contest unterhalten. Am besten wäre ein kurzer und überschaubarer Rundkurs. Das würde die Zeitnahme erleichtern.

Aber da finden wir bestimmt was.  Ich denke, wir beide sollten da bei Gelegenheit mal eine kleine Erkundungstour starten.


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ein Leistungstest hat ergeben das ich mehr im GA 1+2 Bereich trainieren sollte.Hat jemand morgen Lust auf 2-3 Std. GA. Deluxe Mainspacking ?
> Startzeiten könnten  11,12,13,14 Uhr sein.
> Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit um 22 Km/h
> 
> Gruß Patrick


 Iss ja geil  

Ich hab ne gute Idee: Macht mir alle mal nen Leistungstest. Dann gibts Stau auffem Mainradweg  (Damit meine ich nur das ein Leistungstest in der Regel immer so endet)

@[email protected] Schöner Renner ! Gute Voraussetzungen für eine Liebelei zwischen Ghost und Kuips  

Was ist mit Euch Zweien ? Auch Lust auf X11er UP- und Birkenhainer Downracing mit interner Rankingliste bis zum 31.12.07 ?

Wir reden am Sonntag  

@Bruder Bjö[email protected] Können wir  machen. Ich dachte aber schon, dass jeder wenn er die Strecke kennt, zumindest uphillmässig auch mal alleine einen neuen Angriff auf die Bestzeit starten kann. So viel Vertrauen sollte sein.

Bis Sonntag

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (3. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] willkommen im Club der Spacken... Muss mal sehen, wie es mir morgen geht... 

@[email protected] eigentlich eine gute Idee mit dem Zeitranking. Die Sache ist nur die: bergauf sind wir gegen Patrick chancenlos und bergab schaltest du ja immer den Turbo zu... Wo ist dann der sportliche Anreiz, wenn die Rankings ohnehin schon feststehen? Oder sehe ich das falsch...

@[email protected] fetter Respekt... haste dich schon fürs Rennradforum angemeldet? 

Grüsse aus Gelbland...
Euer Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @Bruder Bjö[email protected] Können wir  machen. Ich dachte aber schon, dass jeder wenn er die Strecke kennt, zumindest uphillmässig auch mal alleine einen neuen Angriff auf die Bestzeit starten kann. So viel Vertrauen sollte sein.



Sehe ich auch so. Lass uns einfach mal nach 'ner schönen Strecke umsehen, die wir noch ins Programm aufnehmen können. Vielleicht finden wir ja einen schönen Rundkurs. Der Michelbacher Weinberg bietet da was. Diretissima rauf und dann hinten rum wieder runter (oder umgekehrt). Die Strecke ist nicht allzu lang, hat's aber dennoch in sich.

Eine Idee für das Jahresranking wäre auch, zu Beginn eine Referenzzeit zu ermitteln. Übers Jahr kommen dann die Vergleichswerte dazu und wer sich in der Relation der Werte am stärksten verbessert hat, der gewinnt. Dann kann auch ein "schwächerer" Fahrer am Ende ganz vorne sein.

Ihr seht, es gibt viele Ideen - lasst uns mal auf den nächsten Touren das Für und Wider besprechen, wir finden da bestimmt das Richtige.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2007)

@All - merkt ihr was? Google ist wieder ganz heiss auf's Gelände. 

Letzte Woche war er vor Lustlosigkeit kaum vom Sofa wegzubewegen (O-Ton) und jetzt animiert er uns schon wieder zu 'nem Rennen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Februar 2007)

Zeitranking na klar bin ich dabei. Das wir mehr GA trainieren sollen hast Du immer gesagt Frank. 
Durch den Test habe ich jetzt auch meine genauen Pulswerte.
Bin halt nach wie vor kein großer Fan vom Mainspacking, aber noch weniger von der Rolle.
Unter der Woche ab 19 Uhr ist der Mainradweg so gut wie menschenleer.
Ich habe die Trainingsempfehlung erhalten in 2 Blöcken zu trainieren : 
d.h DI+MI min 1,5-3,0 Std. SA+SO min 2,0 Std.bis open end. Ich werde versuchen mich dran zu halten also wenn jemand mit möchte weiß er wo er mich findet. Ich werde aber auch weiterhin an jeder angebotenen Tour teilnehmen z.B. MI 19UHR B8 Parkplatz wenn denn eine stattfindet.

Dieses Pensum sollte reichen um ohne Probleme über die Alpen zu kommen.

Kulmi ich fahr heute Richtung HU so ab 12Uhr denk ich ,da wär ich ca 12:30 Uhr am Shooters.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (3. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @@[email protected] eigentlich eine gute Idee mit dem Zeitranking. Die Sache ist nur die: bergauf sind wir gegen Patrick chancenlos und bergab schaltest du ja immer den Turbo zu... Wo ist dann der sportliche Anreiz, wenn die Rankings ohnehin schon feststehen? Oder sehe ich das


 Da siehst Du falsch  Erstens sollte man nicht den Blick nur auf den ersten Platz haben...Die Mehrheit unserer Gruppe ist auf einen relativ gleichen Fitnessstand, wir beschnuppern uns das ganze Jahr. Mit dem internen, kleinen Wettbewerb eben noch ein bisserl mehr. Da wird es auf und ab gehen, für den einen oder anderen wird es ein Ansporn sein seinen Vordermann zu übertrumpfen oder von seinem Hintermann nicht übertrumpft zu werden  

Zweitens entwickeln sich die Leut manchmal schneller als man denkt. Beispiel Patrick: Die ersten Male noch ganz gut mitkommend in der Gruppe, ists mittlerweile schwer für die Gruppe mitzuhalten  Ausserdem gibts da noch den spritzigen g-wa 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @All - merkt ihr was? Google ist wieder ganz heiss auf's Gelände.
> 
> Letzte Woche war er vor Lustlosigkeit kaum vom Sofa wegzubewegen (O-Ton) und jetzt animiert er uns schon wieder zu 'nem Rennen.


Das Bier schmeckt besser wenn man was getan hat....Harr, Harr

Patrick, das Problem bei uns Hobbybikern ist, dass wir uns kaum an die Trainingspläne halten können. Wenn Du das schaffst bis zum Alpencross "Hut ab". Nach circa 12 Wochen solltest Du dann aber einen neuen LT machen um zu erfahren, ob Du tatsächlich auf den richtigen Weg bist.

Ich sollte vielleicht auch mal wieder einen machen...Aber nur um zu erfahren ob meine Pulswerte überhaupt noch so sind und damit ich, wenn ich mal spacke, auch im richtigen Bereich fahre und somit tendenziell wenigstens richtig fahre. Den Trainingsplan könnt ich zeitlich eh nicht einhalten.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Februar 2007)

Kurzen Grusszz an die heimischen Genossen,

bin für 25h im Lande, grade genug Zeit die Wäsche zu waschen, mein Liebchen zu knutschen, das Bike umzurüsten, einpacken und dann bin ich wieder im Osten.

Das war jetzt eine Woche Ungarn. 0 Gesportet nur malocht. Unglaublich platt auf dem Land obwohl hinter dem Städtchen, wo unser Hotel war, ein Eintausender beginnt.
Werde versuchen mit der Kiste in CZ abends ein bissl unter Flutlicht zu fahren, um nicht von einem Skoda 120 oder nem altersschwachen Lada aufgespiesst zu werden.

Bin schon neidisch auf Euren Trainingsstand...  Mein Gesamtgewicht hat sich zwar gehalten, das Verhältnis von Muskel- zu Fettmasse hat sich allerdings deutlich verschoben  

der Kombinatschef


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Februar 2007)

Uphill, Downhillrace, Leistungsstests - geht das Theater schon wieder los ...

... macht mal, ich hol Bier und Poppkorn und lehn mich schon mal zurück


----------



## KillerN (3. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Leistungsstests - geht das Theater schon wieder los ...



Pssst Erdi, die Ärzte wollen doch auch was verdienen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2007)

Nix da, du faule Socke. 

Leiste mir wenigstens Gesellschaft, wenn ich Zeitnehmer und Streckenposten spiele. Vielleicht finden wir noch einen dritten Mann, dann können wir auch einen gepflegten Skat kloppen.


----------



## Google (3. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Uphill, Downhillrace, Leistungsstests - geht das Theater schon wieder los ...
> 
> ... macht mal, ich hol Bier und Poppkorn und lehn mich schon mal zurück


Keine Angst mein Bester  Die Wölfe sind nicht so "geradeausguckend" wie die ehemaligen Hanauer. Hier liegt der Schwerpunkt ganz klar auf Spass am Biken  Und ganz exklusiv für Dich: Du mußt nicht mitmachen  

_Und Google wird auch nicht rückfällig...der will nur wissen was sein Puls so macht...wen er überhaupt gute 60 Euronen dafür locker machen will..  _

Grüße und bis morsche 

Google


----------



## Matric (3. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] Ich kann am Mi. theoretisch den ganzen Tag, richte mich also gerne nach Dir. Was hast Du Dir denn so vorgestellt? Eher am Main oder mehr Richtung Spessart? 

@[email protected] bzgl. Sigma Endurance Kit meinte ich folgende Seite: www.sportshouse.de

@nochmal [email protected] Was ist der X 11er? 
Ein Berg, nehme ich mal an, sonst könnte man wohl nicht hochfahren.   Aber heißt der wirklich so? 

@[email protected] Viel Spaß morgen bei Eurer Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Da siehst Du falsch  Erstens sollte man nicht den Blick nur auf den ersten Platz haben...Die Mehrheit unserer Gruppe ist auf einen relativ gleichen Fitnessstand, wir beschnuppern uns das ganze Jahr. Mit dem internen, kleinen Wettbewerb eben noch ein bisserl mehr. Da wird es auf und ab gehen, für den einen oder anderen wird es ein Ansporn sein seinen Vordermann zu übertrumpfen oder von seinem Hintermann nicht übertrumpft zu werden
> 
> Zweitens entwickeln sich die Leut manchmal schneller als man denkt. Beispiel Patrick: Die ersten Male noch ganz gut mitkommend in der Gruppe, ists mittlerweile schwer für die Gruppe mitzuhalten  Ausserdem gibts da noch den spritzigen g-wa  Das Bier schmeckt besser wenn man was getan hat....Harr, Harr



Hast ja eigentlich recht... und wer recht hat, muss einen ausgeben, oder?


----------



## Kulminator (4. Februar 2007)

Moin Miteinander,
habe noch mit der Zeitumstellung zu kämpfen und war heute in aller Frühe schon Richtung Frankfurt unterwegs. Nach 2 Wochen nixtun war diese GA Tour gerade richtig, um wieder ins aktive Wolfstreiben einzusteigen.  
Bin mal auf die kommenden Beutezüge gespannt....  
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## fohns (4. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Schöner Renner ! Gute Voraussetzungen für eine Liebelei zwischen Ghost und Kuips



Du sagst es. am WE schon 140 KM geschrubbt.
macht einfach irre viel spaß....
ich komm auf Dich zu.



Kulminator schrieb:


> @[email protected] fetter Respekt... haste dich schon fürs Rennradforum angemeldet?



herzlich willkommen zurück. im RR-forum bin ich schon ewig. man muss ja heutzutage sehen, wo man bleibt, gelle?

@kombinatschef: junge, junge!! nicht entmutigen lassen  
@Torpedo? wasn los, bist Du wieder ausem land?

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2007)

Aaach... die heutige Tour war Balsam für meine Seele  

Bedanken muß ich mich an den Guide der Gruppe, der mir wohl den letzten Funken Unlust genommen hat.

Bedanken muß ich mich bei der Gruppe, die wieder ganz locker flockig durchs Gelände heizte und für Stimmung sorgte.

Und Bedanken muß ich mich bei den Wölfen. Sie sind und bleiben die alten 

Und ein bisschen Stolz bin ich auch auf mich weil ohne den Thread keine so geile Gruppe wie Ihr durch diese Gegend fahren würde  Hoffentlich bleibt das noch ewig so !

Nette Trails sammer gefahren, die ich gleich mal notiert habe  


Grüße

Google

Ps. Wann machen wir eigentlich unsere Trikots ? 

Edit: Und vergesst mir die Dienstagstour nicht wenn Ihr könnt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2007)

Das war doch ein wirklich gelungener Sonntag. Erst die geschmeidige Runde in angenehmer Gesellschaft und dann noch dieses Handballspiel.

Da scheint schon alles in trockenen Tüchern zu sein und dann machen sie es noch mal kurzzeitig spannend. Puuh.

@Fohns & Kulmi - ihr habt was verpasst.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Februar 2007)

Wieder mal eine geile Wolfstour. Danke an alle Beteiligten.  
Gemeinsame Trikots würden mir auch gefallen, Frank. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Februar 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Cersten 

wünschen Maria und Patrick


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Cersten
> 
> wünschen Maria und Patrick



Ei da schliess ich mich doch schnell an  

*Cersten, ich wünsche Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Cersten der Wolf der immer fitter wird. Weiter so !! ​*
  ​


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2007)

Auch von mir alles gute zum B-Day  

Gruß Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] das war doch mal wieder eine sehr sehr geile Tour gestern! 
Auch wenn einige von uns mit der Schwerkraft zu kämpfen hatten. 
Bei diesen rasanten Abfahrten wird es Zeit für ein Fully, ich hoffe ich muss nicht mehr so lange warten. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Februar 2007)

Cersten, die allerbesten Wünsche zum B-Day. Lass dich an deinem Wiegenfest hochleben und feiern.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Februar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei diesen rasanten Abfahrten wird es Zeit für ein Fully, ich hoffe ich muss nicht mehr so lange warten.




Na ja, noch knapp 3 - 4 Wochen. Dann hast du 8 Wochen zum Eingewöhnen und danach rocken wir die Trails in Finale.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Patrick - ich habe eben mit Robert telefoniert. Die Protektoren sind noch nicht da.


----------



## KillerN (5. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Die Wölfe sind nicht so "geradeausguckend" wie die ehemaligen Hanauer.



Kannst du bitte etwas genauer werden ?


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2007)

:               

so, das sind erst mal genug Smilies (maximal sind leider nur 15 Stück erlaubt!) für unser heutiges Burzeltagskind... Auch von den Kulmis alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit... Freue mich auf die kommenden gemeinsamen Touren...


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte etwas genauer werden ?


Siehste. Da hammers schon wieder. DU Kapierst nix !!  

Nö ich werd net genauer weil ich mich ja dann selbst kompromitieren müsste


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Februar 2007)

[moralapostel]Bitte keine unanständigen Sachen hier im Forum verbreiten.[/moralapostel]


----------



## fohns (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo Cersten,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag von Silja und mir.
Alles Gute und viel Power auf allen Wegen des Lebens!!






Viele Grüße,
SuO.


----------



## Google (6. Februar 2007)

Moin allerseits

Ich wollt nur informieren, dass ich die Barbarossatour aus dem LMB austrage, sofern sich bis 15:00 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat. 

Ich schwing mich nämlich dann schon früher auf den Bock  

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Moin allerseits
> 
> Ich wollt nur informieren, dass ich die Barbarossatour aus dem LMB austrage, sofern sich bis 15:00 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat.
> 
> ...



@[email protected]
sorry, aber ich kann heute nicht muss zum Elternabend!

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Februar 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich kann am Mi. theoretisch den ganzen Tag, richte mich also gerne nach Dir. Was hast Du Dir denn so vorgestellt? Eher am Main oder mehr Richtung Spessart?



@[email protected] habe dein Post vergessen 
Wenn das Wetter morgen ok ist können wir eine schöne Runde drehen.
Vielleicht kommt MTB Ede noch mit. Ich würde sagen ich rufe dich morgen im laufe des Tages mal an.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## bike69 (6. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen,

danke für die guten und lieben Wünsche von gestern   

Da ich meinen Geb. gestern nicht gefeiert habe, ist die Entscheidung zu einer Grillparty/fest gefallen. Das heist, sobald das Wetter gut ist, sehen wir uns im Garten wieder :ee: 
Infos folgen noch, da Kulmi und BBjörn mit machen wollten (hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts verraten  )

Bis die Tage im Wald


----------



## bike69 (6. Februar 2007)

Moin Google,

leider kann ich heute nicht  

Geht wohl erst am WE wieder  




Google schrieb:


> Moin allerseits
> 
> Ich wollt nur informieren, dass ich die Barbarossatour aus dem LMB austrage, sofern sich bis 15:00 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matric (6. Februar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected] habe dein Post vergessen
> Wenn das Wetter morgen ok ist können wir eine schöne Runde drehen.
> Vielleicht kommt MTB Ede noch mit. Ich würde sagen ich rufe dich morgen im laufe des Tages mal an.
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Okay, bis dann.
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Da ich meinen Geb. gestern nicht gefeiert habe, ist die Entscheidung zu einer Grillparty/fest gefallen. Das heist, sobald das Wetter gut ist, sehen wir uns im Garten wieder :ee:
> Infos folgen noch, da Kulmi und BBjörn mit machen wollten (hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts verraten  )



Pssssst, das bespricht man doch nur in den ganz streng geheimen Geheimunterforen unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit. 

Wie willst du es denn bei so einer Schwatzhaftigkeit jemals zum Geheimagenten bringen???


----------



## puremalt (6. Februar 2007)

Hi,
würd's ja heut nochmal versuchen wollen. Aber wenn ich der einzige bin, möchte ich Googles früherem Start nicht im Weg stehen. Bei meinem Glück in letzter Zeit klappt's am Ende doch nicht und du stehst im Regen.
Wieviel Uhr bedeutet denn "früher"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (6. Februar 2007)

Uppps und ich dachte wir wären alleine  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Pssssst, das bespricht man doch nur in den ganz streng geheimen Geheimunterforen unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> Wie willst du es denn bei so einer Schwatzhaftigkeit jemals zum Geheimagenten bringen???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2007)

Wenn du nichts sagst, ich verrate nichts.  

Übrigens - ich habe Rocky heute mal ein paar Bilder unsere letzten Touren geschickt. Es hat sie verkleinert und wird sie dann uploaden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Übrigens - ich habe Rocky heute mal ein paar Bilder unsere letzten Touren geschickt. Es hat sie verkleinert und wird sie dann uploaden.



@[email protected]
So geschafft! 
Habe die Bilder vom Bruder mal in mein Fotoalbum gestellt. 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (6. Februar 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr bedeutet denn "früher"?


 Frühstens 16:45, besser 17:00 Uhr beim Druckhaus/Shooters. Die Frage hat sich aber erledigt weil wir jetzt immerhin zu dritt sind und es somit bei der Startzeit 17:30 Uhr bleibt. 

Bis denne  

Grüße

Google

@[email protected] Ich helf dann beim Essen und Trinken


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2007)

Brrr, war das draussen eben ungemütlich. Und dabei bin ich nur aus dem Auto ausgestiegen um das Hoftor auf- und zuzumachen. 

Heute ist der Schönwetterbiker in mir wieder voll durchgeschlagen.


----------



## JSchmitt (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ja ich lebe noch ...
Mensch was geht hier den ab!
1. Bekommt man auch Winterpokalpunkte für Eintragungen im Forum?
2. Wenn man Euer Trainings-Pensum liest, hoffe ich dass ich im Frühjahr in der Gruppe noch geduldet werde ... 
3. Hat sich schon jemand für die Tour de France gemeldet ;-)
4. Wie könnt Ihr soviel trainieren??? Singles?, keine Kinder?, kein Bock auf Eure Frau?, Beamte? ... da bei mir alles nicht zutrifft ... tue ich mir echt schwer!

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## puremalt (6. Februar 2007)

Bin soeben gut von der Barbarossa-Tour heimgekommen. Schön war's (auch ohne Schönwetter) und kalt war's (wie's beim Winterpokal eben sein soll).
Danke an Google und ich komm bestimmt nochmal vorbei.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Februar 2007)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ja ich lebe noch ...
> Mensch was geht hier den ab!
> ...



Er lebt ja noch ... wie schön... ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, wie die Leutchen sooo viele Punkte sammeln können? 
Mach dir keine Sorgen - das Wolfsrudel nimmt dich auf jeden Fall im Frühjahr wieder mit zu Beutezügen.... 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Februar 2007)

Fleissige Radler und ein kommunikatives Rudel - eine unschlagbare Kombination.

Ich habe den Antrag auf Anerkennung der Postings für die WP-Wertung schon gestellt. Ein positiver Bescheid der Jury ist in Kürze zu erwarten.


----------



## fohns (8. Februar 2007)

So, dann will ich auch mal ne geheimhaltige botschaft hier loswerden.

@Google, BlackTrek, Kedi.
PNs versandt, bei mir gehts wie vom kollegen G. vorgeschlagen.
hoffen wir auf Denverwetter (da ists doch warm, oder??).

Euch viele grüße vom 
f007hns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Februar 2007)

Na ja, so kann mans net stehen lassen  

Mit fohns und Google kann man net am WE rechnen weil der Olli ganz heiss auf sein neues Pferdchen ist und wir bei einigermassen passablen Wetter eine Rennerrunde starten.....Und vielleicht klappts, dass wir von Sonja geguidet werden und die Kedi alias "Sonny" auch mitfährt (und Begleitung ?)...Die hält sich aber bedeckt und hat noch nicht geantwortet.

Mal schauen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Na ja, so kann mans net stehen lassen
> 
> Mit fohns und Google kann man net am WE rechnen weil der Olli ganz heiss auf sein neues Pferdchen ist und wir bei einigermassen passablen Wetter eine Rennerrunde starten.....Und vielleicht klappts, dass wir von Sonja geguidet werden und die Kedi alias "Sonny" auch mitfährt (und Begleitung ?)...Die hält sich aber bedeckt und hat noch nicht geantwortet.
> 
> ...



Um mal mit deinen Worten zu sprechen: "ab ins Rennrad Forum!!!!" 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2007)

Ist das jetzt mal wieder ein Dämpfer wegen meinem post vor gut 2 Wochen ?:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3382245&postcount=1996

So langsam machts mir keinen Spass mehr...


----------



## Kulminator (8. Februar 2007)

mal net rumzicken, hier... sonst verkrümmel ich mich ins Jägerforum auf die Rotwild-Seiten... [grinsss]


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2007)

und ich ins Rennradforum..


----------



## Kedi (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo allesamt,
wollte mich mal "aufdecken"! Hab eure Nachrichten erhalten, Danke! Ich will mich ja nicht wieder wegdecken, aber bei dem scheiß Wetter wollt ihr ernsthaft ne Rennerrunde drehen??? Warum nicht mit MTB?


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2007)

Hi Kedi  

Wir müssen mal abwarten wie das Wetter wird. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Asphalt trocknet jedenfalls schneller als Waldboden ab.

Würdest Du denn überhaupt Gelände fahren. Höchstens Forstautobahnen hattest Du gesagt. Oder ? Dieses WE wäre das bei den Verhältnissen eh das höchste der Gefühle.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (8. Februar 2007)

Halöle,

mit dem Asphalt magst du recht haben, aber MTB wäre mir lieber. Ich würde einfach mal schauen, wie weit ich mit euch kommen kann ...  außer "Wurzelabfahrten", du weisst schon ... da bock' ich. Aber sonst würde ich mich quälen, um dran zu bleiben. 

Bis dann, kedi


----------



## trelgne (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo Kollegen vom Rande des Spessarts,

nachdem hier kräftig über das Wetter geschimpft wird: falls die Temperaturen halten, probiert es doch mal mit Snowbiking in den Höhenlagen des Spessarts. Heute herrliche Winterlandschaft mit 10 - 15 cm Schnee (siehe Bilder von der Weikertswiese nähe Rechtenbach; 540m Höhe).

Grüsse
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2007)

[augenreibmodus an] hier tauchen ja immer mehr Rennradler auf  Wenn ich das richtig überschlage kommen die Eisbären und Wölfe ja bald an die 10 Frau und Mann herran  Na wenn man da nicht mal ne schöne gemeinsame RTF oder sonstige Tour zustande bekommt, weis ich auch nicht wie  [augenreibmodus aus]

Trotzdem setzt ich mich frühestens auf Malle auf mein Renner


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Halöle,
> außer "Wurzelabfahrten", du weisst schon ... da bock' ich.
> Bis dann, kedi


da bist Du bei Erdi *Tour's* gut aufgehoben, die werden nicht so heftig ... von der Technik her.

Freundschaftlicher Gruß aus dem befreundeten Eisbärengehege


----------



## Kulminator (9. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> da bist Du bei Erdi *Tour's* gut aufgehoben, die werden nicht so heftig ... von der Technik her.
> 
> Freundschaftlicher Gruß aus dem befreundeten Eisbärengehege



VORSICHT, Erdi01 - keine Abwerbversuche in "unserem" Thread! Sonst gibt es Ärscher mit unserem Alphatierchen... 

@[email protected] : herzlich willkommen bei den Spessartwölfen - die nettesten und bestgelauntesten *Mountainbikern* des Rhein-Main Gebietes...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> VORSICHT, Erdi01 - keine Abwerbversuche in "unserem" Thread! Sonst gibt es Ärscher mit unserem Alphatierchen...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


>



... wir haben dich auch lieb ...


----------



## bike69 (9. Februar 2007)

Es gibt halt Menschen, die Leben nach dem Motto: Ist der Ruf einmal ruiniert, lebt es sich völligst ungeniert  



Erdi01 schrieb:


>



Kulmi, da kannst de halt nichst machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. Februar 2007)

Na Jungs und Mädels 

das wird wohl nix dieses WE  Ich schau nochmal in die morgige Vorhersage aber Hoffnung hab ich keine große.

Da gibts wohl nur spontanes Jogging.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (10. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da gibts wohl nur spontanes Jogging.
> 
> ...



oder vorsätzliches Spinning   ... wer kein passendes Studio hat und es mal ausprobieren möchte (völlig ohne Verpflichtungen) darf sich gerne bei mir melden. Die 10er Karte kostet 79 EUR - die Einzelkarte liegt bei knapp über 9 EUR... Probetraining ist sowieso umsonst (so wurde es mir zumindest gesagt) ... 

P.S.: wenn das Wetter sich nich signifikant bessert, mach ich heute einen Männertag - bin also entweder im Bauhaus, im Media Markt oder einem Bike Laden zu finden....   
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (10. Februar 2007)

Moin, Moin,

*grins* es regnet doch gar net ....



Kulminator schrieb:


> oder vorsätzliches Spinning   ... wer kein passendes Studio hat und es mal ausprobieren möchte (völlig ohne Verpflichtungen) darf sich gerne bei mir melden. Die 10er Karte kostet 79 EUR - die Einzelkarte liegt bei knapp über 9 EUR... Probetraining ist sowieso umsonst (so wurde es mir zumindest gesagt) ...
> 
> P.S.: wenn das Wetter sich nich signifikant bessert, mach ich heute einen Männertag - bin also entweder im Bauhaus, im Media Markt oder einem Bike Laden zu finden....
> Gruß
> Kulmi


----------



## Google (10. Februar 2007)

Wer hat heute ( evtl. schon ab 11:30 Uhr) und morgen auf ein gemeinsames Joggen Lust ? 45 - 60 Minuten, hier bei uns in den Steinbrüchen oder sonstwo. Regen egal

Anschliessendes Rudelduschen   Meine Wölfin hat allerdings schon abgesagt  

Einfach melden unter: 01577/ 2888787

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Februar 2007)

Hi Männers, wollt mich mal wieder melden.

Hat heute bei dem tollen Wetter nur für ein bisschen Rolle gereicht  . Mein LV steht in CZ im Hotel und will nächsten Samstag zum Prager Wintermarathon ausgefahren werden. Hoffemermal, dass de Schnei net en halbe Meter houch liescht.

@Torpedo,
wenn ich im Moment schon nicht allzuviel Punkte zum Teamranking beitragen kann, dann richten sich die Hoffnungen auf Dich...

Schönen Sonntag noch. Der Kombi


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. Februar 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Torpedo, wenn ich im Moment schon nicht allzuviel Punkte zum Teamranking beitragen kann, dann richten sich die Hoffnungen auf Dich...
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch. Der Kombi


 
Tja, war ja bis gestern ausser Lande...und nun wird es wieder Zeit etwas für meine Fitness tun...die schöne Kondition ist bestimmt jetzt wech  
Das Wetter hier ist ja echt grauenhaft! Der Wald sieht voll matschig aus und von oben ziemlich nass dazu  
Nun ja, da gibt's nur eins-> auf die Rolle und/oder ins Fitnesscenter  

Wünsche allen trotzdem noch ein schönes WE  

Grüsse,
Torpedo


----------



## bike69 (11. Februar 2007)

Hey Torpedo,

schön das Du wieder da bist  Wir haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht, aber jetzt können wir ja die Vermisstenanzeige bei der Polizei zurück ziehen  

Bis die Tage im Wald und auch ein schönes WE.



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Tja, war ja bis gestern ausser Lande...und nun wird es wieder Zeit etwas für meine Fitness tun...die schöne Kondition ist bestimmt jetzt wech
> Das Wetter hier ist ja echt grauenhaft! Der Wald sieht voll matschig aus und von oben ziemlich nass dazu
> Nun ja, da gibt's nur eins-> auf die Rolle und/oder ins Fitnesscenter
> 
> ...


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2007)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

@[email protected] Du hast wenigstens das Glück auch mal im Schnee fahren zu dürfen. Hier gibts momentan nur Schlammpes  

@[email protected] Ei wo warst Du denn so lange ? Wie willste jetzt nur wieder Platz 1 im internen Wolfranking einnehmen ?  


@ Alle @ Schlechte Nachrichten für alle die oft mit "Googletours" unterwegs sind: Meine Gabel vom Fusion leckt, die muß ich am Montag erst mal wegbringen. Wenn ich viiiel Glück habe, ists bis zum kommenden WE behoben. Mein Univegarahmen kommt erst Mitte/Ende Februar. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Keine Geländetouren bis auf weiteres   

Ich hab nur noch mein Cross und bin diese Woche auf dem Mainradweg verbannt. Ich fahre voraussichtlich Dienstag und Donnerstag. Wenn Ihr Lust habt mitzufahren, einfach hier melden. Startzeiten zwischen 17:00 - 18:00 Uhr am Druckhaus möglich. Ich mach kein LMB. 

@ Kedi @ Ab wann fährst Du denn immer am Main lang ? Vielleicht kannst Du mich ja mal in Steinheim auflesen ? Allerdings müßtest Du dann einen Gang rausnehmen. Du bist mir zu fitt  

Grüße


Google


----------



## fohns (11. Februar 2007)

@torpedo
freut mich, dass Du wieder da bist!
nun holen wir den pott  

@BruderJörn
bist du nun im ausland?? so ruhig hier....

@kombi
das sind ja richtige winterpunkte  

@google
meine anteilnahme  
hast gerade kein glück mit Deinen böcken, was?

ich werde gleich ne kleine spackenrunde schwimmen.
dann heißt es für diese woche trainingspause bis freitag. werde also nicht auf den Googlespackentouren mitfahrn.
ABER:
ab freitag habe ich urlaub bis 23.02. und werde die tage für ein "trainingslager vor ort" nutzen. einleiten werde ich das am 16.02. mit einer spackenrunde bis sulzbach oder klingenberg. wer also lust hat, kann sich gerne zum mitfahren melden. fahre so gegen 11/12 uhr los. das wetter soll ab donnerstag ja besser werden.

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Februar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> ab freitag habe ich urlaub ...



.. schon wieder?   Nach meiner Reinkarnation gehe ich auch zum Staat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (11. Februar 2007)

@google

ne ne, das mit meiner Fitheit wird nachlassen bei dem beschissenen Wetter, mach dir mal keine Sorgen. ... meine Kräfte werden nachlassen, wenn ich länger zu Hause rumhocke. Muss dem ganzen jetzt aber ein Ende bereiten; ich fahr jetzt einfach los. Komme was wolle! 
Unter der Woche fahre ich meistens ab 18:00 h, Mühlheim los und dreh ne Runde durch den Rodgau. Setz mal einen Termin zum Fahren. Würde mich gerne anschließen. 

Bis denne, Sonny


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich mal 2 Tage nicht online bin, dann fällt das richtig auf, gelle.


----------



## cmx (11. Februar 2007)

Servus zusammen,

irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, ich bin hier bei Euch mit meinen Fragen am besten aufgehoben.

Erst mal ein geselliges "HALLO" in die Runde.

Seit etwa einem Jahr bike ich hier rund um Rodgau und suche noch nach meiner idealen Hausrunde. Irgendwie versuche ich verzweifelt ein paar Höhenmeter zu machen  Aber irgendwie will mir das hier nicht gelingen.
Den einzigen Anstieg den ich gefunden habe (naja Anstieg  ) Ist bei Dietzenbach in den Wäldern (Irgend so ein Hügel mir 167m).

Was könnt Ihr empfehlen? 
Bin aus Weiskirchen und such so ne 20-30 km Runde.

Kenne eine wenige die Strecken zu den Steinbrüchen und zurück sowie Richtung Gravenbruch, Dietzenbach und zurück.

Wie sieht es denn Richtung Seeligenstad aus? Gibet da was? Da stört mich nur irgendwie die A3, die ist mir immer im Weg 

Ach und ein paar Trails wo man die Fahrtechnik üben kann suche ich auch....

oje.... bin ich ein hoffnungsloser Fall?

Ich danke euch schon mal! 
Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Unter der Woche fahre ich meistens ab 18:00 h, Mühlheim los und dreh ne Runde durch den Rodgau. Setz mal einen Termin zum Fahren. Würde mich gerne anschließen.


 Fährst Du nicht in den Rodgau und dann öfters mal ne Schleife übern Main zurück ? Wir könnten um 18:00 Uhr uns irgendwo am Main/Mühlheim treffen und Rückzus könnt ich am Main Höhe Ende Steinheim/Anfang Mühlheim wieder austeigen. Was hälst Du davon ? Ich würde es gerne Dienstag mit Biken probieren. 

@[email protected] Von der Seligenstädter Fähre sind es circa noch 20 Minuten bis es richtig hügelig werden kann. Richtung Hahnenkamm, z.B mit Einstieg in die Rückersbacher Schlucht oder vorher schon an den Wasserwerken hoch. In Mainflingen geht es am Main dann die Kilianusbrücke rüber nach Karlstein/Dettingen. Dann ist es nicht mehr weit bis zhu den Bergen. Wäre das was oder ist das zu weit ?.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo Google,

ich dreh die Runde unterschiedlich: Entweder fahr ich erst am Main entlang bis zur Kilianusbrücke, dann Richtung Mainflingen, Zellhausen, Lange Schneise, Fasanerie etc. oder andersrum. Wir können auch eine andere Runde drehen. Ich schließe mich euch an. Da ich bis 17:00 h (Offenbach) arbeite, kann ich frühestens um 18:00 Uhr in Mühlheim an der Fähre sein. Wie wäre es mit Dienstag? 

Cioa, kedi


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich euch an. Da ich bis 17:00 h (Offenbach) arbeite, kann ich frühestens um 18:00 Uhr in Mühlheim an der Fähre sein. Wie wäre es mit Dienstag?


 "Uns" anschliessen wird schwierig...Der fohns macht Pause und die anderen können oft nicht so früh. Evtl müsstest Du mit mir vorlieb nehmen. Ausnahmen bestätigen allerdings die Regel.

Ich setze dann halt einfach mal was rein für Dienstag 18:00 Uhr Mühlheimer Fähre, mal schauen wer alles dabei ist. Die Strecke können wir ja dann spontan festlegen. 

Bis denne


Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich setze mal für nächste Woche DI + MI 19:30 Uhr B8 Parkplatz was rein.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kedi (12. Februar 2007)

@google

dann treffen wir uns morgen, Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr, an der Fähre.

Grüße, kedi


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> @google
> 
> dann treffen wir uns morgen, Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr, an der Fähre.
> 
> Grüße, kedi


  

Ich hab mal einen *Last-Minute-Eintrag *gemacht für alle die noch mitfahren wollen und können.

@[email protected] Das wird ja immer später bei Dir  Gibts denn Hoffnung, dass Du mal wieder früher Feierabend machen kannst ?

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmx (12. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wäre das was oder ist das zu weit ?




Hört sich gut an... mal schauen wie weit das dann tatsächlich ist.
Wohl aber für die Hausrunde ein wenig weit oder?
Ich dachte ja mehr an eine hüglige Hausrunde rund um Rodgau 

Was für Hausrunden fahren denn so die Rodgauer, Heusenstammer hier?
Was für ein Leistungsnebeau fahrt ihr eigentlich?
Darf man sich mal anschliessen wenn ihr fahrt?


Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal 2 Tage nicht online bin, dann fällt das richtig auf, gelle.



Hallo Bruder,
was machen die Knochen?
Gruß Rocky


----------



## puremalt (12. Februar 2007)

Hi Rudel,
bin morgen gern wieder dabei.

@ Kedi : ich arbeite am Kaiserlei. Fahren wir zusammen zur Fähre? Wo/wann könnten wir uns treffen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen *Last-Minute-Eintrag *gemacht für alle die noch mitfahren wollen und können.
> 
> @[email protected] Das wird ja immer später bei Dir  Gibts denn Hoffnung, dass Du mal wieder früher Feierabend machen kannst ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Google,

wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält komme ich auch mit.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Bruder,
> was machen die Knochen?
> Gruß Rocky



Gute Frage... Bruder, poste uns doch mal deinen Krankenbericht... Hoffe, du bist bald wieder zu Untaten bereit?

@Google, [email protected] : wird diese Woche nix bei mir... Kann am WE nur Samstags . Wer Lust auf ne Samstagstour hat (natürlich nur bei Sonnenschein) bitte melden...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (12. Februar 2007)

Melde Sa und So. wenn das Wetter mitspielt   



Kulminator schrieb:


> Gute Frage... Bruder, poste uns doch mal deinen Krankenbericht... Hoffe, du bist bald wieder zu Untaten bereit?
> 
> @Google, [email protected] : wird diese Woche nix bei mir... Kann am WE nur Samstags . Wer Lust auf ne Samstagstour hat (natürlich nur bei Sonnenschein) bitte melden...
> 
> Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Melde Sa und So. wenn das Wetter mitspielt



Nach der Samstagstour mit mir, sind für den Sonntag doch wohl eher sitzende oder liegende Aktivitäten das Passende....


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Februar 2007)

Frank, die Saison geht noch bis Anfang April ab da kann ich i.d.R. früher wobei es bei meinem Job nie sicher früh Feierabend gibt.

Wenn Ihr morgen Richtung Aschaffenburg fahrt kann ich mich vielleicht einklinken.

Kulmi bin am Samstag dabei. Hatte mir auch schon eine Tour ausgedacht.
Start an der B8 über den Hahnenkamm, Rückersbach, Steinbachtal runter
weiter über Mainaschaff am Main entlang bis Aschaffenburg-Schweinheim Truppenübungsplatz ,hoch zu hohen Warte.

Was haltet Ihr davon ?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2007)

Wollt Ihr in den Garten ?.....Zu den Harten ?  Also wenns morgen keine Backsteine regnet werde ich an der Mühlheimer Fähre stehen. Ich muß mal endlich wieder fahren. Bei dem Wetter hat man keine ander Wahl. Wir fahren halt bis jemand kein Bock mehr hat. Ok ?

@[email protected] Samstag ist bei mir auch der einzige Tag wo ich kann. Es sieht aber so aus, dass ich bis dahin immer noch mit dem Crosser fahren muß  . Ich kann somit nur folgendes fahren, bzw. anbieten: Klingenberg oder Miltenberg.....oder die andere Richtung  Bei den Regen ists im Wald aber momentan wirklich heftig mit Schlamm, so dass die Touren wohl echte Alternativen sind. Hat jemand Interesse ?

Kommenden Donnerstag *crosser ich zur Rückersbacher* hoch. Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen  


@[email protected] Dein Tourvorschlag kann ich mangels Mtb nicht mitfahren. Aber bei den Schlammpes würds mir wohl auch net so nen richtigen Spass machen. Ich werd sehen ob ich jemand für den Main gewinnen kann. Wenn nix geht versuch ich mir ein Leihbike zu holen. Ich wart mal ab ob jemand antwortet.

Ach so Patrick, wegen morgen. Ruf mich einfach mal auffem Handy an. Vielleicht können wir uns ja entgegen fahren oder haben sonst eine Möglichkeit uns zu treffen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi bin am Samstag dabei. Hatte mir auch schon eine Tour ausgedacht.
> Start an der B8 über den Hahnenkamm, Rückersbach, Steinbachtal runter
> weiter über Mainaschaff am Main entlang bis Aschaffenburg-Schweinheim Truppenübungsplatz ,hoch zu hohen Warte.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon ?



Perfekt... muss mir mal wieder mein Fell "einsäuen" - bin schließlich kein Kuschelwölfchen.... 
Sagen wir Treffpunkt um 11 - 11:30 Uhr an der B8? Du setzt den LMB rein?  

Gruß und Danke
Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Februar 2007)

Kulmi ich stelle die Samstagstour ein.
Frank ich ruf Dich morgen auf dem Handy an.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Februar 2007)

Ach, erinnert mich nicht an die letzte Woche. Die OP hab ich gut verkraftet. Leider lief es nicht so wie gewünscht, der Nagel ist noch drin.

Fragt mich bitte im Moment noch nicht nach Details und der weiteren Vorgehensweise. Ich muß jetzt erst mal ein paar Sachen klären, bevor ich öffentlich dazu was poste.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2007)

cmx schrieb:


> Was für Hausrunden fahren denn so die Rodgauer, Heusenstammer hier?Stefan


wenn Du Dich wunderst das kaum einer Antwortet, die gibt es hier nicht. Heusenstammer, Rodgauer kurz Kreis Offenbächer sind bei den *EISBÄREN* zu Hause  

Zu Deiner Frage, das eine schließt das andere aus. Du brauchst schon 10-15 KM einfach Anfahrt bis zum ernsthaften Hubel.

Um Dtz rum kann man schon 300 HM machen wenn man kreuz und quer fährt.

Wenn Du mal mehr über uns wissen willst, was wir so treiben, dann schau Dich auf unserer *Homepage* um.

*Du bist herzlich eingeladen Dich daran zu beteiligen  *

*Die Einladung gilt in gleichem Maße auch für alle "Neuzugänge" hier - und nach wie vor für alle "Alten". Auch wenn anscheinend bislang kein Interesse besteht *


----------



## cmx (13. Februar 2007)

Hi Erdi,

habe mich tatsächlich schon ein wenig gewundert.  Aber dann werde ich bei euch mal reinschauen. War bei euch ja schon mal auf der Hompage... hatte das Gefühl... das ist ein wenig ne andere Klasse 
Ob ich da mithalten kann? Ich komm ja jetzt schon ins schnauefen 

Bis gleich im Eisbärenforum 

Stefan


----------



## bike69 (13. Februar 2007)

In der Faschingssprache: Wolllemern rei lasse 
= Google your Part..................................................





cmx schrieb:


> Hi Erdi,
> 
> habe mich tatsächlich schon ein wenig gewundert.  Aber dann werde ich bei euch mal reinschauen. War bei euch ja schon mal auf der Hompage... hatte das Gefühl... das ist ein wenig ne andere Klasse
> Ob ich da mithalten kann? Ich komm ja jetzt schon ins schnauefen
> ...


----------



## Kedi (13. Februar 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hi Rudel,
> bin morgen gern wieder dabei.
> 
> @ Kedi : ich arbeite am Kaiserlei. Fahren wir zusammen zur Fähre? Wo/wann könnten wir uns treffen?




Hi puremalt, 

arbeite in der Stadtmitte Offenbach und kann mich erst zu Hause startklar machen. Sorry, also bis zum Treff an der Fähre.

Ciao, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. Februar 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hi puremalt,
> 
> arbeite in der Stadtmitte Offenbach und kann mich erst zu Hause startklar machen. Sorry, also bis zum Treff an der Fähre.
> 
> Ciao, kedi


Welche Fähre ist eigentlich gemeint ? Die beim Ruderclub wo es rüber zu Maintal Dörnigheim geht oder die bei Rumpenheim ? Danke für die Klarstellung  

@[email protected] Ich hab doch schon meionen Senf dazu gegeben. Ab Rodgau Weißkirchen gibt es keine hügelige  Hausrunde mit einer Gesamtfahrleistung zwischen 20 - 30 Km was gmx gerne möchte..... Da macht es auch keinen Sinn bei uns mitzufahren. Bis zum Treffpunkt Druckhaus Hin und Zurück sind es schon 20....und bis zur B 8 sind es EINFACH nochmal  12 Km.

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

bei mir wird es heute nix!
Ich werde mich dann am Samstag zu euch gesellen!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Welche Fähre ist eigentlich gemeint ? Die beim Ruderclub wo es rüber zu Maintal Dörnigheim geht oder die bei Rumpenheim ? Danke für die Klarstellung


Also ich wart dann mal an der beim Ruderclub. Die ander ist ja noch in Offenbach  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Februar 2007)

Ich nehm die 19:30 Tour wieder raus mangels Teilnahme und versuch mich beim Google dranzuhängen


----------



## g-wa (13. Februar 2007)

schöne Tour heute. Danke an den Crosser


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Februar 2007)

@Google... habe grade deine Tour für den Donnerstag gefunden und wollte mal fragen, wann du ungefähr in Seligenstadt an der Mainfähre wärst und dann aufm Rückweg auch dort vorbei kommst. Bei trockenem Wetter und passender Zeit wäre ich dabei, sofern Erdi nicht eine bessere Auswahl bietet


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> sofern Erdi nicht eine bessere Auswahl bietet


...Hach, was willste den bei den Eisbären ? Komm zu uns, den Spessartwölfen  Wir verstehen uns hier überregional aber das haben alle anderen von den Parallelthreads irgendwie (noch) nicht kapiert  .... 

Spass beiseite...

Also die heutige Tour fand ich auch irgendwie geil. Obwohls vorwiegend am Main lang ging. Immerhin waren wir zu fünft, man glaubt es kaum. Der Abstecher zur Rückersbacher fand ich nett und wie ich das schon vermutet hatte, muß ich kedi meinen vollen Respekt und meine Bewunderung aussprechen. Kenne bislang keine so fitte Frau auffem Bike wie Dich und mich würde es nicht wundern wen selbst der Eisbärenerdi von unserm Unterforum  nicht mitkommen würde. 

@[email protected] Ich sag Dir morgen bescheid, vielleicht gibts noch ne Änderung

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] He he, eine Runde Maulboxen gefällig    Wenigstens sorgen wir in "unseren" Thread's für Aufmerksamkeit, wenn's schon Niemand anderes tut  

Wegen Donnerstag hatte ich auch schon überlegt ob man zusammen kommen kann, aber bei Deiner Startzeit No Way. Außserdem muß ich morgen erstmal einen "Check Up" abwarten ob ich überhaupt einsatzfähig bin.

"Mich stehen lassen" kenn ich, fast Jeder aus dem Tour-Forum oder von den Ritzeln lässt mich stehen.

Da fällt mir auf, gestern in einem Monat - geile Formulierung - starten wir Richtung Sa Calobra. Es wird Zeit langsam mit dem Radfahren anzufangen 

... und jetzt geht ich wieder in den einzig wahren *Eisbären*-Thread ...


----------



## Kedi (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo Google,

würde gerne am Donnerstag wieder mitfahren. Die Tour gestern war krass! Du weißt ja, wir hatten alle keinen Puls, und geatmet haben wir auch nicht .... War echt cool!!! Ich werde versuchen, morgen am Druckhaus zu sein. Ist das da am Main, wo momentan Häuser gebaut und dieses eine "Lokal" ausgebaut wird? Ist das in der Nähe, wo eine heftige Steinmauer kommt und die einzige Stelle am Main ist, wo man in dieser "Einfahrt" in so einen Spiegel schauen muss?

Bis dann, Sonny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Februar 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hallo Google,
> 
> würde gerne am Donnerstag wieder mitfahren. Die Tour gestern war krass! Du weißt ja, wir hatten alle keinen Puls, und geatmet haben wir auch nicht .... War echt cool!!! Ich werde versuchen, morgen am Druckhaus zu sein. Ist das da am Main, wo momentan Häuser gebaut und dieses eine "Lokal" ausgebaut wird? Ist das in der Nähe, wo eine heftige Steinmauer kommt und die einzige Stelle am Main ist, wo man in dieser "Einfahrt" in so einen Spiegel schauen muss?
> 
> Bis dann, Sonny


Ja, ja. Ist schon voll krass am Main  Atmen und Puls ist irgendwie -da muss ich Dir völligst recht geben - unnötiges Gedöns  

Man lässt sich viel zu sehr vom Puls und der Atmung leiten....Lösung: Einfach sein lassen.

Genau wie Du es beschrieben hast, ist das Druckhaus. Ich stehe genau beim Lokal. Du schaffst es aber erst dort hin 18:15 Uhr ?? Ich ändere den Last-Minute-Eintrag mal entsprechende ab

*Hier eintragen !*

@[email protected] Das hieße dann 18:55/19:00 Uhr an der Fähre in Seligenstadt

Bis denne

Google

Ps.. Für Samstag frag ich mal nachem Leihbike. Hoffentlich klappts


----------



## Google (14. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] He he, eine Runde Maulboxen gefällig    ............


 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> @...........Da fällt mir auf, gestern in einem Monat - geile Formulierung - starten wir Richtung Sa Calobra. Es wird Zeit langsam mit dem Radfahren anzufangen


Ich tue was ich kann. Läuft net so wie ich es eigentlich wollte  Zu gut 80 % sind wir die Woche vor Malle im Skiurlaub...2 Wochen Urlaub, erst Ski dann Renner fahren ist zwar absolut geil aber irgendwie macht mir das Bedenken, dass mein Motor nicht genug angeheizt ist. Nur gut, dass Ihr einen Windschatten habt. Und Bergauf lass ich mir auch noch was einfallen


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Februar 2007)

Was machen wir am Samstag, 
das Wetter scheint ja nicht so schlecht zu werden? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## puremalt (14. Februar 2007)

Na dann auch von mir ein hiphiphurra auf die krasse, atemlose Nullpuls-Grundlagen-Niteride-Mainrunde mit Bergwertung. Und das Bergtrikot geht mit Respekt an Nedi.  Den Rhythmus konnt ich dann doch nicht halten.

Habe heute morgen gemerkt, dass meine hintere Felge durchgebremst ist und sich bereits auflöst. Zum Glück hat sie das Lange Elend noch mitgemacht. Musste daher mein Fully ausmotten und mit Spikes zur Arbeit fahren. Na, wenigstens erfährt man dabei erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit und braucht keine Klingel.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Februar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> bei mir wird es heute nix!
> Ich werde mich dann am Samstag zu euch gesellen!
> ...



[freuundindieLuftspringModusan] der Rocky ist Samstag dabei...  schau mal den LMB von Patrick ... [freuundindieLuftspringModusaus]


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> [freuundindieLuftspringModusan] der Rocky ist Samstag dabei...  schau mal den LMB von Patrick ... [freuundindieLuftspringModusaus]



Hey Kulmi,

warum bist du noch nicht eingetragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Februar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey Kulmi,
> 
> warum bist du noch nicht eingetragen?



upps.. erledigt ....


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Das hieße dann 18:55/19:00 Uhr an der Fähre in Seligenstadt



Das würde heißen so ca. 1,5h später wieder an der Fähre? Das wäre optimal und da wäre ich dabei (natürlich wenn das Wetter auch mitspielt!)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Februar 2007)

Jaja, vergnügt euch nur im Wald und auf den Trails. Ich liege derweil faul auf'm Sofa rum.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jaja, vergnügt euch nur im Wald und auf den Trails. Ich liege derweil faul auf'm Sofa rum.



Nötigst du uns nun zu einem LMB in der Steinheimer Altstadt????  

Wie geht es bei dir denn nun weiter? Wolltest du uns nicht noch einen vollständigen Krankenbericht zukommen lassen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Februar 2007)

Der LMB müsste wohl ohne mich stattfinden, da ich mich noch im Krankenstand befinde.

Was soll ich sagen? 3 der 4 Befestigungsschrauben sind gebrochen, Teile stecken noch im Knochen und verriegeln weiterhin den Nagel, deswegen konnte er nicht entfernt werden. 

Also noch mal das ganze, allerdings mit deutlich mehr Aufwand. Bedeutet: Knochen auffräsen, Schraubenreste entfernen und erst dann kann der Nagel gezogen werden.

Damit falle ich dann gut 3-4 Wochen aus. Wegen der anstehenden Touren nach Finale und Alp-X muss ich nun sehen, wann ich das in Angriff nehme.


----------



## Kedi (14. Februar 2007)

@Google,

das mit dem Treffpunkt Druckhaus ist klar. 
Aber du brauchst die Startzeit 17:29 h nicht zu ändern. Ich richte mich nach euch und höre morgen auch früher auf zu arbeiten.  
Weiß nicht, ob du die Tour nochmal auf 17:29 h ändern möchtest oder kannst...und wie es mit den Mitfahrern dann zeitlich aussieht .... 

Ciao, kedi


----------



## fohns (14. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen? 3 der 4 Befestigungsschrauben sind gebrochen, Teile stecken noch im Knochen und verriegeln weiterhin den Nagel, deswegen konnte er nicht entfernt werden.
> Also noch mal das ganze, allerdings mit deutlich mehr Aufwand. Bedeutet: Knochen auffräsen, Schraubenreste entfernen und erst dann kann der Nagel gezogen werden.
> Damit falle ich dann gut 3-4 Wochen aus. Wegen der anstehenden Touren nach Finale und Alp-X muss ich nun sehen, wann ich das in Angriff nehme.



das hört sich gar nicht so gut an...
von mir die besten genesungswünsche. komm wieder gut auf die beine, Bruder!!

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Google (14. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen? 3 der 4 Befestigungsschrauben sind gebrochen, Teile stecken noch im Knochen und verriegeln weiterhin den Nagel, deswegen konnte er nicht entfernt werden.
> 
> Also noch mal das ganze......


 So ein shitt Björn  Da bleibt mir Dir nur zu wünschen, das der zweite Anlauf reibungslos über die Bühne geht und Du schnell wieder fitt wirst. Kopf hoch. Das wird schon. Wenn Du erst einmal wieder aufs Bike steigen kannst, päppeln wir Dich schon auf 


Kedi schrieb:


> @Google,
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob du die Tour nochmal auf 17:29 h ändern möchtest oder kannst...und wie es mit den Mitfahrern dann zeitlich aussieht ....
> 
> Ciao, kedi


 Aah ja  Das kommt mir seeehr entgegen. Habs wieder geändert auf 17:29 Uhr  

@[email protected] Wir wären dann circa 18:05 an der Fähre 

Falls nun durch die Änderei allgemeine Verwirrung herrscht, einfach nachhaken...


Grüße

Google


----------



## cmx (14. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> e  Hausrunde mit einer Gesamtfahrleistung zwischen 20 - 30 Km was gmx gerne möchte..... Da macht es auch keinen Sinn bei uns mitzufahren. Bis zum Treffpunkt Druckhaus Hin und Zurück sind es schon 20....und bis zur B 8 sind es EINFACH nochmal  12 Km.




 Also entweder Stefan oder CMX - GMX war was anderes 

Ich sagte mein Hausrunde würde ich mir 20-30 km vorstellen, das heisst ja nicht das auch gerne mal ne längere Tour willkommen ist   

Ich nehem jede Gelgenheit war um nciht alleine fahren zu müssen  
Möchte aber niemenden zur Last fallen  wenn es hüglig wird, bin ich seit ich hier im Rodgau wohne nicht mehr so viele Anstiege gefahren


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Februar 2007)

Ach, das wird schon. Nervig ist eben nur der Zeitaufwand. 

Ende nächster Woche werden die Fäden gezogen. Wenn der Schnitt am Knie gut verheilt ist, können wir dann am folgenden WE schon wieder eine lockere Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (14. Februar 2007)

Stefans post bringt mich auf den sprung, mein freitagmorgenangebot wieder mal in erinnerung zu bringen:
Mainspacken (dh radweg main entlang, nur flach), von hanau mindestens nach aschaffenburg, gerne auch bis sulzbach, wenn jemand mitfährt auch bis klingenberg (da gibts einen guten bäcker). langsame geschwindigkeit. 
ich fahre halt spätestens um 11.00 uhr weg, das ist die hürde. und es gibt keinen LMB.
hat jemand zeit?

@google
sach ma, wasn eigentlich mit terminen für rtfs??
fährst Du einen mit? wie siehts mit wiesbaden (30.06.) aus??
traun wir uns??

@Björn
 

grüße vom 
fohns. dem ists ganz langweilig in der trainingsfreien zeit.


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Februar 2007)

Ich muss mal schaun, ob ich morgen überhaupt draußen fahren will. So ein scheiß Wetter wie die ganze Zeit schon ist und es soll bis morgen Nachmittag/Abend regnen... ob ich da überhaupt Lust zu habe  

Ich sag morgen bis 16 Uhr bescheid!


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach, das wird schon. Nervig ist eben nur der Zeitaufwand.
> 
> Ende nächster Woche werden die Fäden gezogen. Wenn der Schnitt am Knie gut verheilt ist, können wir dann am folgenden WE schon wieder eine lockere Runde drehen.



Na das hört sich ja wolfsmässig wieder viiiiiel besser an....   Gute Besserung, Bruder...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen? 3 der 4 Befestigungsschrauben sind gebrochen, Teile stecken noch im Knochen und verriegeln weiterhin den Nagel, deswegen konnte er nicht entfernt werden.
> 
> Also noch mal das ganze, allerdings mit deutlich mehr Aufwand. Bedeutet: Knochen auffräsen, Schraubenreste entfernen und erst dann kann der Nagel gezogen werden.



@[email protected]

die haben wohl an den Schrauben gespart! 

Gute Besserung auch von mir! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Februar 2007)

Das passiert, wenn man ohne Drehmomentschlüssel Schrauben anzieht und dabei überdreht.  

Stellt euch vor, ich würde die Jungs an meinem Bike rumschrauben lassen, der Rahmen wäre bestimmt in 5 Minuten ruiniert.


----------



## bike69 (15. Februar 2007)

@Bruder Bjö[email protected]

auch von mir gute Besserung   



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das passiert, wenn man ohne Drehmomentschlüssel Schrauben anzieht und dabei überdreht.
> 
> Stellt euch vor, ich würde die Jungs an meinem Bike rumschrauben lassen, der Rahmen wäre bestimmt in 5 Minuten ruiniert.


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Februar 2007)

<- so sitz ich nun da und wäre so gern mitgefahren!!!
Hatte leider keine Zeit, aber hoffe ihr hatte Spaß. Was ein geiles Wetter und das einzigste was ich drann genießen konnte, waren die Sonnenstrahlen durchs Schiebedach vom Auto


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Bruder,

und das wo das Wetter am WE mal wieder gut werden soll. 

Ich wünsch Dir schnellste Heilung und baldige Einsatzbereitschaft 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> <- so sitz ich nun da und wäre so gern mitgefahren!!!
> Hatte leider keine Zeit, aber hoffe ihr hatte Spaß. Was ein geiles Wetter und das einzigste was ich drann genießen konnte, waren die Sonnenstrahlen durchs Schiebedach vom Auto



Kannst dich uns ja Samstag anschliessen: Mtb-Ede hat sich was ganz Tolles einfallen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich auch aus dem "Eisbärenforum" auf nette Einladung von Google   
Bin noch Anfängerin und hoffe doch bald mal die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren zu können. Werde in der Zwischenzeit mit meinem Mann (Ippie) etwas üben  , damit es für Euch nicht zu lästig wird!!

Bis bald


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Teddy24

Schön das Du bei uns vorbeischaust  Die übrigen Wölfe werden den Teddy bestimmt noch freudig begrüssen. Grüß mir auch mal den großen Teddy, der soll mal net so viel schaffen und darf auch gerne mal wieder mittouren  Ich meld mich mal wenn ich ne lockere Runde fahren will, vielleicht können wir ein Stück gemeinsam fahren. Muß doch mal schauen wie fit Du bist   



cmx schrieb:


> Also entweder Stefan oder CMX - GMX war was anderes


Ok, ich nenne Dich dann cmxstefan  Ab wann kannst Du denn unter der Woche starten ? Ich biete Neuzugängen immer gerne an, mit mir erst einmal eine Mainrunde zu fahren wo ich dann gerne über die "Wölfe" herziehe  damit Du uns, unser Fitness und unsere Touren besser einschätzen kannst. Gerne können wir auch mal mein paar Höhenmeter mitnehmen. Wie sieht es aus ?

@[email protected] Und die Füsse wieder aufgetaut ?  So ganz ohne Stirnband hätte ich gestern aber auch nicht fahren können. Da wären mir die Ohren abgefallen. Bis zum nächsten mal  

Ps. In 2 Stunden weiß ich ob ich am Samstag dabei bin

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ... Die übrigen Wölfe werden den Teddy bestimmt noch freudig begrüssen....



  HALLO TEDDY24


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> HALLO TEDDY24



Hätte mich gewundert wenn der Kulmi sich dazu nicht äußert! 

Herzlich willkommen 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

Sodele Ihr Buben  Ich krieg heut noch ein Leihbike und bin Morgen dabei  

Und damit werd ich dem "Kulminator" endlich den "Terminator" zeigen können  





@[email protected] Ist ne Regenerationspause geplant ? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Februar 2007)

Scheinbar fehlt bei der Tourbeschreibung der Zusatz: "Es gelten die auf unseren Touren üblichen Verhaltensregeln."  

Ich seh schon, sobald die Fäden raus sind, muss ich wieder eine Runde einstellen. Euch kann man wirklich nicht allein lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hätte mich gewundert wenn der Kulmi sich dazu nicht äußert!
> 
> Herzlich willkommen
> 
> Gruß Rocky



   


@[email protected] : heisses Gefährt...


----------



## bike69 (16. Februar 2007)

Coll, dann komme ich endlich mal mit  




Google schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> Google


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

........zumal ich mir gerade vor lauter Freude über das leichte Fusion Slash die linke Wade wieder gezerrt habe. Ich werd morgen aufpassen müssen wenns hoch geht.

Wer heut mal Extremstretching und Brutalomassage anwenden müssen.

Bis morsche

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2007)

@Ede [email protected] ich bin auch dabei und nehm Dich beim Wort. Ich komme mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz B8.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Februar 2007)

Freut mich Erdi

Frank, Pause ist an der Hohen Warte (Ausflugslokal) geplant.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Freut mich Erdi
> 
> Frank, Pause ist an der Hohen Warte (Ausflugslokal) geplant.



Damit sich Google schon mal nem Wolf freuen kann


----------



## Google (17. Februar 2007)

Bestes Wetter, geile Truppe, schöne lange Tour, leichtes Bike, netter Pausenpunkt. Was will man mehr ?........Ne belastbare Wade !!  

Mann, mann ich krieg die Krise wennse net hält  Bei jedem Schritt merk ich es. Wenns halt nicht mehr geht werde ich wohl oder übel abrechen und Euch ziehen lassen müssen. Aber vielleicht ists ja auch gar nicht sooo schlimm   

Bis denne


Google


----------



## fohns (17. Februar 2007)

wir können uns ja gegenseitig die berge hochschieben


----------



## bike69 (17. Februar 2007)

Moin Jungs,

muss mich leider heute kurzfristig von der Tour abmelden   

Wünsche euch eine tolle Fahrt bei dem Wetter und der Meute   

Bis die Tage im Wald.


----------



## Google (17. Februar 2007)

Bestes Wetter, geile Truppe, schöne lange Tour, leichtes Bike, netter Pausenpunkt. Was will man mehr....und die Wade hat auch gehalten !! *

Jipiie ​*
Geile Tour, Danke an unseren Guide MtbEde  Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei wenn was geht !!

Wer wollte denn da noch auf den letzten Drücker mitfahren, hatte sich dann aber noch zusätzlich verfahren  Wer Du auch immer warst. Das nächste mal frühzeitig bescheid geben, nach dem Weg fragen  Und pünktlich da sein. Wir warten natürlich auch mal....Aber net ne halbe Stunde  ..Ist ja logisch. Die Pferde scharrten schon ganz unruhig mit ihren Pedalen.

Also bis zum nächsten mal, auf ein Neues  

*Hier gibts gleich schon mal mein Tourangebot für nächste Woche  *

*Fernblicktour am Dienstag ​*
Wie immer freue ich mich über jeden Mitfahrer und jede Mitfahrerin  

Grüße und bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2007)

Leutz,

bin mal wieder für 25h im Lande.

War diese Woche in CZ und bin heute morgen den Prager Wintermarathon mitgefahren. "Nur" 40km, 800hm, Sonnenschein...aber es geht durch herrlich schlammige Felder. 
Muss die Bilder noch runterladen, dann gibts eine Kostporbe.

War schon lustig, zurück auf der Autobahn hatte jedes 2te Auto ne Skibox auf dem Dach und ich war der einzigste mit einem eingesauten Bike.

Nächste Woche Italien. Da werde ich maximal zum Schwimmen und Massage kommen. Nix mit Bike.

Grusz, der Kombinatschef


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2007)

@ mtb [email protected] pefekte Tour gestern.  Ganz dickes Lob. Auf die Pfadfindertour in der Gegend freu ich mich heute schon... Waren mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder zuhause .. also alles im grünen Bereich...

@[email protected] hast hoffentlich nix ernstes?  

@[email protected] auf die Bilder bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## fohns (18. Februar 2007)

Ede, auch von mir nochmals fettes lob!! war ne klasse tour in sehr schöner umgebung!!

Bike69: wo warste denn?? hast richtig was verpasst...

grüße
fohns


----------



## fohns (18. Februar 2007)

Hier ist ja was los  

habe gerade mit der fohnsin noch ne 60 km-runde im recom-bereich abgerollt.
wie wars bei Euch??

ich bin diese woche arg mit GA beschäftigt, fahre auch schon früh los, meist wohl morgens.
wir sehen uns demnächst.

bis denne viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> habe gerade mit der fohnsin noch ne 60 km-runde im recom-bereich abgerollt.



jetzt machst du mir aber Angst ...


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2007)

ob's Euch Wölfen gefällt oder nicht Ihr seid auch auf unserer Eisbären Homepage unter _Touren/Spessart Tour's _zu finden


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ob's Euch Wölfen gefällt oder nicht Ihr seid auch auf unserer Eisbären Homepage unter _Touren/Spessart Tour's _zu finden



Warum sollte uns das nicht gefallen??   Wir sind gerne für jede optische Aufbesserung der Eisbärenseiten bereit  

Habe heute meinen Polar ausgewertet: kann machen was ich will, aber die Samstagstour zur Hohen Warte wird einfach nicht mehr als 890 Höhenmeter   Wen es interessiert, schick ich gerne das Höhenprofil zu.  

Schöne Woche
Kulmi


----------



## Google (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Am Donnerstag fahre ich wieder voraussichtlich Grundlage. Wer so früh kann, ist herzlichst eingeladen:

Grundlagentour am Donnerstag 

Und die anderen fahren nicht und deshalb auch nichts weiteres im Angebot ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Februar 2007)

Google, Kulmi, Rocky - was trinkt ihr da????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (19. Februar 2007)

@Kulminator: 
und heute nochmal, weils so schön war. 
ist übrigens Deine GA-tour über Steinheim, Auheim, ..., Zellhausen, Harreshausen, ...
ein echter klassiker, den Du wieder anbieten solltest  

@erdi
echt gut aufgemacht, Eure eisbärenseite. 
danke für die fotos!!! leider hab ich keine eigene, nur die von Google und Kulminator geklauten....

@google.
jawoll!! spacken am donnerstag  
dann kommen wir vielleicht doch noch zusammen! 
hängt aber von einem möglichen spontanurlaub von den fohnsens ab...
ich meld mich an, wenn ich dabei bin.

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Februar 2007)

Kulmi, da fehlen halt die Höhenmeter vom weggelassenen Hahnenkamm


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Google, Kulmi, Rocky - was trinkt ihr da????



  wie meinst du das ?  

@[email protected] : schon mal zur Vorabinfo: Mittwoch abend gibts ne Mainspackentour mit Rocky und Kulmi... Richtung Frankfurt Sachsenhausen, keine Berge, ab 18:30 Uhr, ca 2 Stunden, Staustufe Maintal Dörnigheim. LMB folgt..


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi, da fehlen halt die Höhenmeter vom weggelassenen Hahnenkamm



ich hab die Extrahöhenmeter nicht vermisst...


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @Kulminator:
> und heute nochmal, weils so schön war.
> ist übrigens Deine GA-tour über Steinheim, Auheim, ..., Zellhausen, Harreshausen, ...
> ein echter klassiker, den Du wieder anbieten solltest



Das ist ja Tourdiebstahl... skandalös... Das kostet dich ne Kleinigkeit...


----------



## fohns (19. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das ist ja Tourdiebstahl... skandalös...



neee, eben nicht. deswegen sollst Du sie ja nochmal anbieten.
Björn meinte offensichtlich das gelungene bild von Dir, Google und Rocky auf der eisbärenseite, auf dem ihr beide beim siebten weizenbiereinschütten abgelichtet seid.
keine bange, fürs siebte seht Ihr noch ganz gut aus  

greez,
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Februar 2007)

Guten Abend Jungs und Mädels

Hohe Warte: Ein paar Bilder 













Weitere Bilder im Fotoalbum

Von der Gegend aus müssen wir im Frühjahr unbedingt mal starten  

@[email protected] Bei mir ist der Mittwoch sehr oft ungünstig 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wir sind gerne für jede optische Aufbesserung der Eisbärenseiten bereit
> Kulmi






fohns schrieb:


> @erdi
> echt gut aufgemacht, Eure eisbärenseite.
> fohns.


Ja, finde ich auch und ich wiederhole mich gern: 

*Ihr seid alle eingeladen Euch daran zu beteiligen mit Bildern, Touren, Profilen ...*


----------



## Kedi (20. Februar 2007)

@Google,

hab mich von der heutigen Tour, 17:30 h abgemeldet. Verzeih mir  , aber mag doch soooooo gerne bei Sonnenschein fahren. 

Bis dann, ciao, kedi

Noch was: 
Wem gehört da das Fusion auf dem Photo???


----------



## Google (20. Februar 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Verzeih mir





Kedi schrieb:


> ..aber mag doch soooooo gerne bei Sonnenschein fahren.???


 Na gut.. wenn es sein muß verzeih ich Dir  Ich würd auch gerne schon mittags los muß aber schuften  Ich beneide Dich 


Kedi schrieb:


> Wem gehört da das Fusion auf dem Photo???


Der Firma. Ist ein Testbike was ich momentan fahren darf weil meines noch im Ar§§§ ist  

@Bruder Bjö[email protected] Bei meinem Getränk handelt es sich natürlich standesgemäß um ein isotonisches, alkoholfreies Weizen  .......Der Herr  

Grüße 

Google

Ps. Man möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich bei dr Absage eine männlichen Mitfahrers nicht ganz so geknickt wirke


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Februar 2007)

Sehr gut, die rechtzeitige Zuführung isotonischer Getränke föredert die Leistungsfähigkeit.  Ich sehe, ihr habt euch intensiv mit Ernärungskunde beschäftigt.


----------



## Matric (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin morgen Abend beim "Gemeinschaftsprojekt" dabei. 

@Rocky & [email protected] ich komme direkt zur Staustufe, Treffpunkt ist die Mühlheimer Seite, nehme ich mal an.

@ [email protected] Deine Tour heute Abend hört sich auch interessant an. Für mein geschundenes Crossbike ist das aber nichts.
Hoffentlich tut sich bald mal was in Sachen "Stevens", dann brause ich mal mit, wenn Du die Tour wieder anbietest.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Februar 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin morgen Abend beim "Gemeinschaftsprojekt" dabei.
> 
> @Rocky & [email protected] ich komme direkt zur Staustufe, Treffpunkt ist die Mühlheimer Seite, nehme ich mal an.



Neue Mitfahrer sind uns gerne willkommen...  
Ja, Treffpunkt ist auf der Mühlheimer Seite... 
Mit Mtb-ede und Bike69 sind wir immerhin schon zu fünft. Mal warten, wer sich sonst noch anmeldet... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2007)

Moin Jungs  

g-wa und ich sind gestern mit unseren leichten Bikes förmlich durch den Wald geflogen  Hat sauviel Spass gemacht. Die letzten 25 Km mußte ich aber leider mit einem beschädigten Kettenglied zurück fahren, war aber letztlich froh dass ich nicht mit einer gerissenen Kette im Wald stehen mußte.

@[email protected] Vielleicht klappts ja dann endlich nächste Woche, dass Du mal die komplette Fernblicktour fahren kannst.

Den "Mainspacken" wünsche ich heute eine gemütlich Tour inklusive anregender "Babbelunde". Ich habe heute leider meine *BLUBBERRUNDE* auf der Arbeit. Ende wie immer ungewiss...

@[email protected] Kannste so langsam wieder früher los starten ? Das wäre klasse  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (21. Februar 2007)

Google, 
kann leider am donnerstag nicht mit. schade. Dir/Euch schöne und vor allem defektfeie (!) runden...

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Google,
> kann leider am donnerstag nicht mit. schade. Dir/Euch schöne und vor allem defektfeie (!) runden...
> 
> grüße vom
> fohns.



....dann kannste ja sicher heute abend bei uns mitfahren?????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (21. Februar 2007)

geht leider auch nicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Februar 2007)

Wahrscheinlich "darf" ich am Wochenende 30.03. - 01.04. einen geschäftlichen Termin im München wahrnehmen. Wenn's ganz schlecht läuft, dann nehme ich den Montag noch frei und baue einen Abstecher an den Lago ein.

Bin ich nicht zu bemitleiden?


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Google,
> kann leider am donnerstag nicht mit. schade. Dir/Euch schöne und vor allem defektfeie (!) runden...
> 
> grüße vom
> fohns.


Kann man nix machen  Ja sach blos ich muß morsche mal wieder seit langer Zeit eine Runde alleine drehen ????.......  

Nur gut dass ich einen MP3 Player habe

@Rocky, Kulmi, Ede, bike und der Rest vom [email protected] Habt Ihr heuteabend über eine Wochenendtour gesprochen ? Irgendwas im Blick ? Den Tag ausgemacht ?? Ich möchte natürlich etwas fahren, kann aber nur am Samstag. Ich frag auch mal im Eisbärenthread nach ob da was Interessantes in Planung ist.

Also lasst Euch mal aus  Danke Jungs  

Grüße

Google

Nachtrag: Wetter für Sonntag sieht eh bescheiden aus...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Februar 2007)

Bei mir wird das am kommenden Wochenende wohl noch nichts werden.  

Aber egal, lieber kuriere ich mich jetzt in Ruhe aus und bin dann Mitte März wieder fit.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2007)

Na Jungs, seid hoffentlich alle nassen Fusses aber wohlbehalten nach Hause gekommen?? War ne entspannte Runde heute und wieder mal ein ganz tolles Team. Der Neuzugang hat sich gut geschlagen - sieh mal zu, daß das mit dem MTB bald klappt, dann nehmen wir dich auch mal mit in die Wälder.  

@[email protected] jein wir haben fast nicht über eine Wochenendtour gesprochen. Wenn das Wetter einigermassen passt, bin ich auch Samstag zu haben. Was schwebt dir denn so vor?

@[email protected] du fährst doch sicher nur aus einem Grund zum Lago: nämlich wegen dem italienischen Cappuchino, oder?

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @Rocky, Kulmi, Ede, bike und der Rest vom [email protected] Habt Ihr heuteabend über eine Wochenendtour gesprochen ? Irgendwas im Blick ? Den Tag ausgemacht ?? Ich möchte natürlich etwas fahren, kann aber nur am Samstag. Ich frag auch mal im Eisbärenthread nach ob da was Interessantes in Planung ist.
> 
> Also lasst Euch mal aus  Danke Jungs
> 
> ...



Ich kann am WE nicht! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Februar 2007)

Noch ist der Ausflug nicht in trockenen Tüchern.
Aber wenn ich fahre, dann ganz sicher nicht zum Schuhekaufen.


----------



## Google (22. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @[email protected] jein wir haben fast nicht über eine Wochenendtour gesprochen. Wenn das Wetter einigermassen passt, bin ich auch Samstag zu haben. Was schwebt dir denn so vor?


 Wenns allgemein recht ist würd ich mal etwas über Klappermühle/Fernblick/Hahnenkamm (nicht unbedingt in der Reihenfolge) und zurück übers Buchbergland mit Pause im Naturfreundehaus anbieten. Da waren wir schon lange nicht mehr  Und Bruder Björn könnte da zumindest bei der Pause mit teilnehmen ....Ein paar Höhenmeter kommen dann allerdings zusammen wenn wir den Hahnenkamm mitnehmen  Natürlich schöööön gemüüütlich  

Wie siehts aus mit der Allgemeinheit ?

Bis bald im Wald


(Oder auch nicht :-( Sehe gerade die Wetteraussichten. Mal schauen was die Morgen sagen...)


Google


----------



## Kulminator (22. Februar 2007)

Du sagst es: die Wetteraussichten sind alles andere als erfreulich... Habe mich eigentlich schon auf ne Stunde Spinning am Sonntag vormittag eingestellt. Aber las uns mal morgen noch abwarten.... 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Du sagst es: die Wetteraussichten sind alles andere als erfreulich... Habe mich eigentlich schon auf ne Stunde Spinning am Sonntag vormittag eingestellt. Aber las uns mal morgen noch abwarten....
> Gruß
> Kulmi


Ich glaub ich hol mir doch ne Zehnerkarte. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich die jetzt zum Ende des Winters noch aufbrauchen soll


----------



## bike69 (23. Februar 2007)

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, Karten einzeln zu kaufen  

@[email protected] Sonntag bin ich beim Spinning dabei  



Google schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hol mir doch ne Zehnerkarte. Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich die jetzt zum Ende des Winters noch aufbrauchen soll


----------



## Kulminator (23. Februar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, Karten einzeln zu kaufen
> 
> @[email protected] Sonntag bin ich beim Spinning dabei



Habe unsere Teilnahme bei Edo am Sonntag schon angekündigt... 
Google: keine Lust auf ein Probetraining? Das erste Mal ist kostenlos... Sonntag ist Spinning von 11 - 12 Uhr...


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Habe unsere Teilnahme bei Edo am Sonntag schon angekündigt...
> Google: keine Lust auf ein Probetraining? Das erste Mal ist kostenlos... Sonntag ist Spinning von 11 - 12 Uhr...


Aha, Probetraining ? Kostenlos ? Hört sich gut an  Ich müßte das ganze noch mit meiner Angetrauten besprechen. Die feiert nämlich am Sonntag nach, da muß ich erst mal fragen ob ich vom zeitlichen her Ausgang bekomme  

Ich sag noch bescheid

Grüße

Google


----------



## Matric (23. Februar 2007)

Der Neuzugang hat sich gut geschlagen - sieh mal zu, daß das mit dem MTB bald klappt, dann nehmen wir dich auch mal mit in die Wälder.


Vielen Dank,
mir hat´s auch viel Spaß gemacht.  
Und es hat so angenehm geregnet.  

MTB-mäßig wird meine Geduld ganz schön strapaziert. Mein Händler hat mir gestern gesagt, das die neuen Bikes frühestens  Ende März kommen.
  

Na ja, also warte ich halt noch ein bißchen.


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2007)

Tach Jungs

wie Roman schon festgestellt hat, bin ich Optimist. Deshalb habe ich mal eine Tour eingestellt. Hier ein kleiner Auszug  

*Es wird eine spontan geführte Tour in den Bikerevieren Barbarossaquelle/Buchberg/Fernblick Hahnenkamm. Was tatsächlich angefahren wird, weiß momentan keiner. Es ist alles möglichDenn: Es wird gefahren was Spass macht und was das Wetter zulässt.

Die einzige feste Absicht besteht in der Pause. Die soll im Naturfreundehaus in Oberrodenbach sein.*

Hier der Link zum eintragen:

Spessarttour am Samstag

Wenns schon zum Start regnet, fällt die our ins Wasser.

Roman, ich versuch trotzdem am Sonntag zum Spinning zu kommen. Kannste mir mal die Anschrift mailen ??

@[email protected] Mein Bikehändler hat sich schon geärgert, dass frühstens im April bestellte Stevens kommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Februar 2007)

Morsche, hier ist's sehr ruhig geworden. Was ist los mit euch? 


*Haaaaaallooooooh,* ist hier noch jemand?


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche, hier ist's sehr ruhig geworden. Was ist los mit euch?
> 
> 
> *Haaaaaallooooooh,* ist hier noch jemand?



Ja, ich! 
Aber bei diesem Wetter macht das keinen Spass! 
Gehe jetzt ins Schwimmbad.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (24. Februar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche, hier ist's sehr ruhig geworden. Was ist los mit euch?
> 
> 
> *Haaaaaallooooooh,* ist hier noch jemand?



pssst... nich so laut.. sonst weckst du die anderen aus dem Winterschlaf....


----------



## bike69 (24. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> pssst... nich so laut.. sonst weckst du die anderen aus dem Winterschlaf....



Bis Morgen zum Spinning


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Bis Morgen zum Spinning


Tja, trotz ständiger Nervereien wie es die Frauen bei den Männern tun bis sie ja sagen, scheint das umgekehrt nicht zu funktionieren. Wird leider nix mit Spinning obwohl ich noch ne Stunde Bewegung gut gebrauchen könnte  

Das Wetter inklusive der Aussichten sind ja mehr als bescheiden. Ich habe dennoch mal eine Tour für Dienstag eingestellt:

*Fernblicktour am Dienstag*

Verständlich, das bei dem Wetter Outdoor- und  Threadaktivitäten nur mässig sind.

Mich stimmt nur eines sehr freudig:

 In 2 Wochen und 2 Tagen gehts zum schönen MALLE ​
Muß doch gleich mal meine Signatur ändern...

Und noch ein Nachschlag..Har, Har, Har 

@[email protected] 

*Da könnten wir doch auch wieder zur Aufwärmrunde hinfahren ?*





*Und von der Sa Calobra hoch brauch ich unbedingt ein paar Fotos *


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Februar 2007)

Die Bildchen sind ja ganz nett. Aber irgendwie spricht mich das Asphaltband nicht an. Beim 'nem geschmeidigen Trail könnte etwas Fernweh aufkommen, aber Straße ...???

Egal - noch 8 Wochen bis Finale!!!


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2007)

Hmmm...Oft erlebe ich, dass Biker nur die eine oder andere Fortbewegungsart via Drahtesel mögen. Viele kenne ich aber auch, die, wenn sie mal auf einem richtigen Asphaltschneider ne schöne Tour gefahren sind, dies nicht mehr missen möchten...Mich zum Beispiel  Aber auch viele andere... 

Deshalb gibts wohl Rennrad- und Mountainbikeforen. Ich, wie viele andere aber auch, mögen sowohl das Mountainbiken als auch das Rennradfahren: Die Trails runterdüsen, fast überall im Gelände hinkommen können. Oder mit dem steifen Renner fast ohne Reibungsverluste mit 30 Km/h + X über den Asphalt zu rasen, in einem schnellen und supergleichmäßigen Intervall wie auf ner Nähmaschine

Ich find beides geil   

Deshalb freu ich mich auch schon jetzt auf den Alpencross in 2008  Momentan tendiere ich aber mehr zu der kernigeren Variante, sprich: "Auf eigene Faust" Aber das hängt von den Mitfahrern ab.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2007)

Schreck - in 2 Wochen schon Malle  

Was war das für ne Tour  

Nur noch 2 Wochen, da muß ich mal anfangen die Malle-Tracks zu sortieren


----------



## BlackTrek (25. Februar 2007)

...und ich flieg schon nächsten Montag hin!  

Ich freu mich schon tierisch. Die Matschsuppe hier bei uns im Wald ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen. 

Ihr könnt ja gerne weiter durch die braune Masse robben. Es geht für mich im Moment nichts über eine gepflegte Rennrad-Tour unter blauem Himmel...


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> ...und ich flieg schon nächsten Montag hin!
> 
> Ich freu mich schon tierisch. Die Matschsuppe hier bei uns im Wald ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen.
> 
> Ihr könnt ja gerne weiter durch die braune Masse robben. Es geht für mich im Moment nichts über eine gepflegte Rennrad-Tour unter blauem Himmel...



... ohne Worte ... bin einfach nur neidisch ...  viel Spass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was war das für ne Tour


Keine Ahnung. Es war halt die Aufwärmrunde am Tag unserer Ankunft. In der Bucht war oberhalb ein Kaffee, wo wir in der wärmenden Sonne unseren ersten Milchkaffee schlürften. Weißt Du es nicht mehr ? Die Sonne brannte uns auf den Schädeln, unser Blick war auf das tiefblaue Meer gerichtet. Ein flauer Sommerwind wehte uns durchs Haar (falls noch vorhanden) und durch  die Trikots...Gut das wir keine Unterhemden anhatten.

Wir schlossen die Augen, schmeckten den "Caffee con ledge" auf der Zunge während wir die tosende Gicht des Meeres im Hintergrund hörten......Ein Duft von Pfirsich- und Mandelblüten zog durch die Nasen. Wir hörten freudig-sanfte Frauenstimmen.. In der Ferne sahen wir die einheimischen, jungrassigen Damen, - nur in kurzen Laibchen bekleidet -die uns Rennradler  begrüssen wollten.......Das weißt Du nicht mehr Volker  Du hattest mal wieder nur Augen für dein Cannondale  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja gerne weiter durch die braune Masse robben. Es geht für mich im Moment nichts über eine gepflegte Rennrad-Tour unter blauem Himmel...


 He, he...

Grüße

Google


----------



## Teddy24 (26. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] 

grüß Dich, wann denkst Du denn kann man Eure Fernblicktour mitfahren? Ich würde ja schon ein bischen "abkürzen"     indem ich von Somborn aus losfahren würde - allerdings das mit dem "runterdüsen" ist noch nicht so   Muss jetzt halt erstmal das Rad kennenlernen und Vertrauen fassen! Und 3 Stunden sind noch definitiv zu viel! Bin mit Volker jetzt zweimal ca. 2 1/2 Stunden gefahren und das war gut so! Danach war ich schon ziemlich platt    Ich will ja den Spaß behalten! Dann müssen wir halt immer auch sehen, wie wir unsere Termine koordinieren! 

Gruß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Februar 2007)

Na da scheint es auf Malle ja richtig rund zu gehen. Ich freu mich für euch.


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> grüß Dich, wann denkst Du denn kann man Eure Fernblicktour mitfahren? Ich würde ja schon ein bischen "abkürzen"     indem ich von Somborn aus losfahren würde - allerdings das mit dem "runterdüsen" ist noch nicht so   Muss jetzt halt erstmal das Rad kennenlernen und Vertrauen fassen! Und 3 Stunden sind noch definitiv zu viel!


 Teddy24, wir können es ja einfach mal ausprobieren wie es klappt. Wenn Du mal mitfahren willst, kannst Du ja am Parkplatz "schöne Aussicht" direkt neben dem Golfplatz einsteigen. Wir fahren dann erst mal was anderes als Fernblick weil da 2 Trails dabei sind, die Du noch nicht unbedingt gleich in dunkeln fahren sollst. Die 3 - 3,5 Stunden sind übrigens ab/an Druckhaus, deshalb wirds dann bei Dir sicher nicht länger als 2,5 Stunden. Ich fahre ja meistens Dienstags und Donnerstags und wenn Du mal mitfahren willst, poste einfach ein paar Tage vorher oder schick mir ne PN. Dann kann ich eine entsprechende Tour anbieten und Du kannst besser planen  

Es kann aber noch 3 Wochen dauern, bis wir mal eine gemeinsame Tour hinbekommen: Die kommende Woche bin ich vielleicht zum Skifahren (entscheidet sich Morgenabend), dann bin ich für eine Woche in Malle. Ab 20.03.07 bin ich zurück dann kanns los gehen  Ich (oder Du) melde mich.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] Ah... jetzt wo Du's schreibst fällt es mir auch wieder ein ... genau, die vielen lieblichen Cannondale's   

Das war in Cala Sant Vicenc


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Februar 2007)

Heute ist hier ja gar nichts los. Was habt ihr? Wetterfrust oder Derbyfieber.

Eiiiiiintraaaaacht Fraaaaankfuuuuuuurrrt


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2007)

....da ich immer zu den Schwachen halte, bin ich natürlich auch auf der Seite der Frankfurter  

Tja, die heutige Tour ist ins Wasser gefallen  

Aber für alle gibts morgen ne neue Chance  

*Barbarossawinterrunde​*
@[email protected] Ich kann leider am Donnerstag nicht. Soll eh regnen ohne Ende  


Nun, und unseren Skiurlaub treten wir auch nicht an. Bei dem Wetter (und Aussichten) haben wir nicht wirklich Lust. Dann kann ich auch noch ein bisserl für Malle üben  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Februar 2007)

Steeeeeeht aaaaauuuuuf, weeeeennnnn iiiiiiiihrr Aaaaaaaaaaaadler seid.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Februar 2007)

Sorry, hat mit Biken grad gar nichts zu tun. Aber mich hat das Derbyfieber gepackt und Wetter zum Radfahren ist auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Februar 2007)

Puuuuh, geschafft. Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel gewonnen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Februar 2007)

Sieg


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2007)

na na... wo ist denn euer Mitgefühl für unsere Offenbacher Wolfsbrüder   ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Gefühl das bald kein Wasser mehr im Himmel sein kann. 
Mir hängt das Wetter zum Hals raus...... 
Was ist denn fürs Wochenende geplant? Mir würde der Sonntag gut passen.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn fürs Wochenende geplant? Mir würde der Sonntag gut passen.



Machen wir wetterabhängig... im Moment scheint der Samstag noch der bessere Tag zu werden?


----------



## Google (28. Februar 2007)

Ja, ich bin natürlich auch nicht abgeneigt eine Tour zu fahren 
 Der Sonntag wäre mir auch lieber aber das Wetter wird wohl bestimmen wann und ob überhaupt was geht...

Wir können ja kurzfristig was ausmachen ? Etwas in unseren heimischen Gefilden was nicht ganz so zum Schlammpes neigt ? ...Und das Naturfreundehaus würd ich auch so gerne mal wieder besuchen  

Aber bei dem Kackwetter darf man eigentlich gar nicht planen  

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2007)

ach, ich wiederhole mich ja sooo ungern... Kackwetterunabhängig ist man immer beim Indoorcycling.... ich gehe morgen mal wieder....


----------



## Google (28. Februar 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ach, ich wiederhole mich ja sooo ungern... Kackwetterunabhängig ist man immer beim Indoorcycling.... ich gehe morgen mal wieder....


Wann ?


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wann ?



Donnerstag immer um 20 Uhr ... Gib Bescheid, wenn du mal mitkommen willst... Gleiches gilt natürlich für allen anderen Interessierten...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Februar 2007)

Das Wetter nervt. Samstag und Sonntag klappt's mit 'ner Tour bei mir nicht. 

Andererseits ist das auch nicht so tragisch, da mein Huf wohl noch keine richtige Tour verträgt. Den Indoortermin werde ich wohl erst in der übernächsten Woche einrichten können.

Aber wir haben ja noch einen weiteren Termin, den halte ich auf jeden Fall ein.


----------



## bike69 (28. Februar 2007)

Stimmt und wir sind nun schon 12 TN, wass ich super klasse finde    




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das Wetter nervt. Samstag und Sonntag klappt's mit 'ner Tour bei mir nicht.
> 
> Andererseits ist das auch nicht so tragisch, da mein Huf wohl noch keine richtige Tour verträgt. Den Indoortermin werde ich wohl erst in der übernächsten Woche einrichten können.
> 
> Aber wir haben ja noch einen weiteren Termin, den halte ich auf jeden Fall ein.


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Machen wir wetterabhängig... im Moment scheint der Samstag noch der bessere Tag zu werden?



jetzt muss ich mich mal selbst zitieren ... nach neuester Vorhersage wird nun doch der Sonntag der bessere Tag... wir schaun morgen nochmal..


----------



## Teddy24 (1. März 2007)

Moin zusammen,

also das Wetter ist ja wirklich   , da hat man nu endlich ein Rad und kann nicht fahren!! Mal sehen, ob ich heute Nachmittag wenigstens mal 'ne Runde auf'm Radweg   drehe, damit ich mal meine Beine an das Treten gewöhne!! Mensch, das frustriert!! 

Gruß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. März 2007)

Irgendwie bin ich im Moment froh, ein Carbonbike zu haben. Das rostet wenigstens nicht.

Wer hat seinen Teller nicht leergegessen? [prüfender_blick_in_die_runde]


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich im Moment froh, ein Carbonbike zu haben. Das rostet wenigstens nicht.
> 
> Wer hat seinen Teller nicht leergegessen? [prüfender_blick_in_die_runde]



Spinning - Räder rosten auch nicht... grins


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. März 2007)

Aaaaaaaargh!!!

Ich will endlich wieder trockene, steile, ausgesetzte, von Wurzeln durchzogene Trails bei Sonnenschein bis in die Abendstunden absurfen.

Wann wird auf Sommerzeit umgestellt, wann ist die Regenzeit zu Ende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (1. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Spinning - Räder rosten auch nicht... grins



Dann solltest du dich mehr anstrengen, denn Schweiß ist sehr aggressiv!!! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich mehr anstrengen, denn Schweiß ist sehr aggressiv!!!



ach so ist das   au weia bin ich blond ...  

Google, was meinst du: wars heute genug Schwiess, um die Räder zum Rosten zu bringen? 
Hast dich wacker gehalten....  
Hoffe, es hat dir etwas Spass gemacht... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2007)

ruhig geworden hier... 

was issn los mit euch? Hab schon lange nix mehr gehört vom Torpedo, nix mehr gehört vom Silberfisch, nix mehr gehört vom Mtb-Ede, nix vom Marco, nix vom JSchmitt, nix vom fohns und und und (hab jetzt hoffentlich niemanden vergessen- falls schon wars nicht absichtlich).... 

Leutchen: die ist ein Kommunikationsforum! Da tauscht man Meinungen und Ideen aus.. also auch wenn wir nicht so regelmäßig in die Wälder können, schreibt doch wenigstens wie es euch geht...


----------



## bike69 (2. März 2007)

Gumo,

da das Wetter am Sonntag nun ganz gut werden soll, würde ich mich freuen, ein paar Wölfe zu finden )

Habt Ihr schon ein paar Ideen, wo und was wir fahren wollen ?? Da der Wald noch nicht so ganz trocken sein dürfte  , wäre ich für eine Fahrt z.B Lohr a.M  ............. Wer kennt solche tollen Touren   



Kulminator schrieb:


> ruhig geworden hier...
> 
> was issn los mit euch? Hab schon lange nix mehr gehört vom Torpedo, nix mehr gehört vom Silberfisch, nix mehr gehört vom Mtb-Ede, nix vom Marco, nix vom JSchmitt, nix vom fohns und und und (hab jetzt hoffentlich niemanden vergessen- falls schon wars nicht absichtlich)....
> 
> Leutchen: die ist ein Kommunikationsforum! Da tauscht man Meinungen und Ideen aus.. also auch wenn wir nicht so regelmäßig in die Wälder können, schreibt doch wenigstens wie es euch geht...


----------



## Google (2. März 2007)

Morsche Jungs

Es sieht wohl so aus, dass nun endlich mal wieder ein Tag am Wochenende für eine Tour geeignet ist !! ENDLICH   

@[email protected] Doch, doch. Es war sehr anregend  Ich war gestern nach dem Spinning nur so sprachlos weil mein Kreislauf etwas aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht wurde  Ist nochmal ne ganz andere Belastung als reines biken.

@[email protected] Genau, genau  Einige sind ziemlich sprachlos geworden. Wehe Ihr seid zur kommenden Bikesaison nicht dabei  Sonst kommt Papa Google persönlich vorbei  

@bike69,[email protected] Am Samstagabend könnte es ja ein bisschen später werden  Deswegen würd ich gerne was lockeres in unserem Revier fahren und anbieten. Es gibt schon noch genügend annehmbare Wege. Ausserdem muß ich unbedingt wissen, ob das Naturfreundehaus noch steht .

Ich habe mal einen Tourvorschlag ins LMB eingestellt. Vielleicht ist`s ja was..Und ich bin gar nicht böse wenn es dann doch was anderes wird. Ich fahre auch dort mit  

*Sonntagstour in unseren Gefilden*

Ich hoffe die Uhrzeit ist genehm  

Jedenfalls freue ich mich darauf, mal endlich wieder Outdoorbiking betreiben zu können.

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Teddy24 (2. März 2007)

Moin Moin,

hat ja gestern doch noch geklappt!! Heute Mittag sieht es ja auch nicht schlecht aus, mal sehen, ob wir früh genug zuhause sind! Hab' so richtig den Spaßfaktor gefunden   Sonst war das ja doch eher 'ne Quälerei oder eben Pflicht, dass man eben überhaupt was tut! Aber es tut auch so richtig gut, für sich etwas zu tun und auch mal den Streß des Alltags hinter sich zu lassen!

Also bis bald - mal schauen, wann ich das ok von meinem "Trainer" bekomme, dass wir oder ich mal bei Euch mitfahren können/kann  .


----------



## Ippie (2. März 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ja obwohl es gestern nicht nach radln aussah, konnten wir 2 Stunden ohne einen Tropfen Wasser (von oben) GA fahren. Es ist alles so durchgeweicht, so dass es locker mal mehrere regenfreie Tage braucht, bis man mal wieder trockene Waldwege hat. Aber der Frühling kommt bestimmt. 

Heute soll es ja auch regenfrei sein und bleiben und da werden wir mal eine weitere Tour fahren. Wahrscheinlich den Kahlgrund hoch und ein bißchen im Horbacher Wald einsauen gehen. Naja ein bißchen Matsch muss sein. Besonders für so ein neues Teddy24-Ghostbike, das noch viel zu sauber ist 

Demnächst werde ich mal wieder an der B8 auftauchen und mal eine Tour mitfahren. Evtl. mit meiner Frau.  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (2. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> *Sonntagstour in unseren Gefilden*


Huhu
wie lange war ich schon nicht mehr auf dem Hahnenkam... ohje ohje  
die Uhrzeit sieht sehr human aus, ich würde mal sagen... wenn mir nichts
dazwischen kommt werde ich mitfahren kann dies leider nicht 100%tig
zusagen da wir imo viel mit Geburtstagen haben und daher das Wochenende
schon sehr voll ist, daher trage ich mich auch lieber mal nicht ein !!!


----------



## Kulminator (2. März 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Gumo,
> 
> da das Wetter am Sonntag nun ganz gut werden soll, würde ich mich freuen, ein paar Wölfe zu finden )
> 
> Habt Ihr schon ein paar Ideen, wo und was wir fahren wollen ?? Da der Wald noch nicht so ganz trocken sein dürfte  , wäre ich für eine Fahrt z.B Lohr a.M  ............. Wer kennt solche tollen Touren



Lohr ist grundsätzlich IMMER ein perfektes Ziel. Da sollten wir auch baldigst mal wieder hin. Nur dieses WE - mit Hinblick auf Wetter, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Vorabendevent - werde ich mich bei Google eintragen. Seeehr humane Startzeit und flexibel in der Routenführung  ...

Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. März 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits

@[email protected] Das mit der Ausdauer und Kraft wird schon. Das kommt mit den regelmäßigen Biken von ganz alleine  Wie siehts eigentlich bei Dir mit nächste Woche Donnerstag aus ? Ich könnte in Sonborn vorbei kommen und dann radeln wir mal ne gemeinsame Runde. So circa gegen 18:30/45 Uhr könnte ich da sein. Kannst Du auch ein Stück wieder alleine zurück fahren ? Sonst wirds so spät bei mir. Oder wir treffen uns an der B 8 gegen 18:00 Uhr. Wenn Ihr einen Babysitter bekommt natürlich (ausnahmsweise) auch mit Ippie  

@[email protected] Hast Dir eigentlich einen guten Zeitpunkt für den Wiedereinstieg gewählt. Jetzt im Vorfeld wieder fitt werden und darauf gleich im Frühjahr die Trailtouren geniessen. Ich denk, dass Du die Kombinationen, die wir letztes Jahr gefahren sind so noch nicht kennst   Das hat mir einen Heidenspass gemacht  

@[email protected] Bei einer Lohrtour bin ich wieder dabei  Nur dieses WE (wenns geht) bitte eine überschaubare Tour.

@[email protected] Für die Sonnntagstour gibt es nur noch wenige Restplätze  


Ach, ich hab mein Hardtail abgeholt. Leider noch mit der Axelgabel und einer verschliessenen Kette samt Kassette  Bevor kommende Woche die abschliessenden  Arbeiten erfolgen, wirds dieses WE nochmal so gehen...

Ich find das Hardtail gegenüber dem Testfusion SACKSCHWER. Bestimmt 1,5 KG mehr. Ist ja auch klar. Die Komponenten sind schon ganz andere...

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## bike69 (2. März 2007)

Hab mich schon beim Google eingetragen   Würde mich freuen, wenn wir die Tage mal wieder so ne tolle Tour fahren könnten.
Würde auch gerne mal von Fulda zurück fahren. Kennt jemand dort eine gute Strecke ??

Bis Morgen Abend



Kulminator schrieb:


> Lohr ist grundsätzlich IMMER ein perfektes Ziel. Da sollten wir auch baldigst mal wieder hin. Nur dieses WE - mit Hinblick auf Wetter, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Vorabendevent - werde ich mich bei Google eintragen. Seeehr humane Startzeit und flexibel in der Routenführung  ...
> 
> Gruß
> Kulmi


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. März 2007)

Wenn das mit mir so weiter geht, hat mein Bike soviel zu tragen, dass es keinen Hügel mehr hoch kommt...   

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser, damit man sich mal wieder im Wald treffen und die trockenen Trails schnell fahren kann...  

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## fohns (3. März 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit mir so weiter geht, hat mein Bike soviel zu tragen, dass es keinen Hügel mehr hoch kommt...
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser, damit man sich mal wieder im Wald treffen und die trockenen Trails schnell fahren kann...
> 
> ...



Hey, Torpedo´s back in silver!!!
sonst warst Du doch auch kein schönwetterfahrer? wasn los??
na, so viel schwere wirst Du dem filigranen teil doch nicht zumuten.  

wegen der sonntagstour warte ich lieber mal den ausgang von samstag ab  
ansonsten bin ich auch die kommende woche ab mittwoch bis freitag dienstlich unterwegs, da geht auch vorher nix mehr zusammen.

wird aber wirklich zeit, dass die wölfe mal wieder zusammen heulen.

bis in bälde im walde mit den besten grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Google (4. März 2007)

*KAISERWETTER​*


----------



## bike69 (4. März 2007)

Damit ist alles gesagt   



Google schrieb:


> *KAISERWETTER​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (4. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Für die Sonnntagstour gibt es nur noch wenige Restplätze


bei mir wurde es leider nix, durch einen techn. defekt konnte ich lider nicht starten ! ! !


----------



## Google (4. März 2007)

Jungs, das Wetter war nur GEIL 

Das wir uns eingeschlammt haben, habt Ihr Euch aber selbst zu verdanken  Aber ich gebe zu: Bei dem Wetter gehts halt nicht ohne Trails...Selbst die verschlammte Birkenhainer war KRASS  Gelle Rocky ? Da geht einem das Downhillherz auf  

Schön die Überraschung, dass Bruder Björn im Naturfreundehaus vorbei schaute. Und wie immer lecker die Küchlein. Auch eine Überraschung, dass 3 Neulinge dabei waren  Ich hoffe Euch hats gefallen.

Das neue Univegahardtail ist ebenso um Klassen besser als das vorherige Fully. Ist zwar schwer für ein Hardtail aber macht um einiges mehr Spass zu fahren als mit einem Fullyrahmen von Univega. Da hab ich ja mal was richtig gemacht  















Ich fahre wie immer am Dienstag eine Tour. Teilnehmer herzlich willkommen:

*Dienstagstour 17:30 Uhr*​
Für die, die erst später können, folgt noch ein Tourenangebot am gleichen Tag vom Rest der Wölfe  

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. März 2007)

Ich ich die Bilder so sehe und euren Geschichten aus dem Naturfreundehaus Glauben schenken kann, dann ist mir heute wirklich was entgangen. 


Ach ja, nur für's Protokoll (ausgesprochen hatten wir'sja schon): Danke Cersten für die gestrige Organisation. Mir hat's gut gefallen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. März 2007)

Supersexy Fotos   
Hat echt Spaß gemacht...danke Jungs.  

Schönen Gruß und genießt den Rest vom Sonntag.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. März 2007)

Hejhej,

konnte zwar im Wald nicht dabei sein, hatte aber auch ein schöne Tour bei dem besagten Kaiserwetter mit meiner Tochter - immerhin 21er Schnitt  . 

Bin diese Woche ausnahmsweise mal in D. Wenn mich mein Chef am Dienstag nicht allzusehr mit Aufgaben vollpackt könnte es was werden (die Dienstagsabendrunde). Keep you posted.

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (4. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich fahre wie immer am Dienstag eine Tour. Teilnehmer herzlich willkommen:
> 
> *Dienstagstour 17:30 Uhr*​
> Für die, die erst später können, folgt noch ein Tourenangebot am gleichen Tag vom Rest der Wölfe




und hier ist der Link zur  Alternative als GA Tour am Dienstag abend ab 18:30 Uhr. Bitte gebt mir noch Bescheid, wo ihr euch zu uns gesellt... Ach ja: falls noch jemand entlang des Weges einsteigen möchte, bitte Abstimmung mit mir... 
Schönen Abend noch...
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

vielen Dank für das tolle Geburtstagsgeschenk am Samstag Abend. 

Besonderer Dank an den Cersten für die Idee und Organisation der Weinprobe. 

Auch wenn es mir am Anfang heute noch ein wenig schwindelig war ,wieder mal eine schöne Google Tour in gewohnter Top- Qualität 

Grüße 

Patrick


----------



## bike69 (5. März 2007)

Moin Jungs,

war gestern wieder eine echt fette Tour  

Das Wetter war auf unsere Seite, das Team war Klasse und der Guide "Google", hat die richtigen Trails gefunden = Suuuppppper


----------



## Ippie (5. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits
> 
> @[email protected] Hast Dir eigentlich einen guten Zeitpunkt für den Wiedereinstieg gewählt. Jetzt im Vorfeld wieder fitt werden und darauf gleich im Frühjahr die Trailtouren geniessen. Ich denk, dass Du die Kombinationen, die wir letztes Jahr gefahren sind so noch nicht kennst   Das hat mir einen Heidenspass gemacht



Morsch 'n zusammen,

ja das mit dem Einstieg läuft soweit ganz gut. Ich bin in den letzten 4 Tagen ca. 7,5 Stunden biken gewesen und so langsam gewöhne ich mich wieder an den Rhythmus. Das mit der Gewschwindigkeit kommt auch wieder, auch wenn die jetzigen Zeiten, für meine GA-Hausrunde, den körperlichen Abfall deutlich machen  Aber was will ich nach 5 Monaten Pause erwarten. In 2-3 wochen sehen wir weiter, zumal das Wetter ja endlich besser werden wird.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Supersexy Fotos



gilt der Kommentar für die Jungs   oder aber für das HOT CHILI  ?   

Wettervorhersage für Dienstag ist eher mässig   Bei Regen wird die Tour auf Donnerstag verschoben - ich melde mich morgen dazu.... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (5. März 2007)

Das war ja mal wieder ein geiles Wochenende! 

Nette Fete am Samstag, das nächste mal machen wir eine Bierprobe, da wird wenigstens nix weggeschüttet. 

Und die Tour gestern war richtig geil! 

Das mit Dienstag klappt bei mir leider nicht, muss zum Elternabend. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gilt der Kommentar für die Jungs   oder aber für das HOT CHILI  ?
> 
> Wettervorhersage für Dienstag ist eher mässig   Bei Regen wird die Tour auf Donnerstag verschoben - ich melde mich morgen dazu....
> Gruß Kulmi




Kommentar gilt natürlich nur für die Jungs    obwohl das Hot Chili auch ganz schön sexy ist  
bis vielleicht morgen....kommt aufs Wetter an.
Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Kommentar gilt natürlich nur für die Jungs



Hmmmm.... mach weiter so und wir ernennen dich noch diese Woche zum Jungwolf ...


----------



## Google (5. März 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Kommentar gilt natürlich nur für die Jungs    obwohl das Hot Chili auch ganz schön sexy ist


  Wieso ? Ich bin doch nirgends mit auffem Foto  

Die Wetteraussichten sehen gar nicht sooo schlimm für morgen aus. Ich werde meine Tour auf alle Fälle fahren wenn es nicht gleich zu Anfang Backsteine regnet. Wenn überhaupt, soll es zum Abend hin regnen, dass trifft sich dann gut mit der Startzeit  

Und weils am Donnerstag trocken sein soll, wollt ich ne GA-Tour gekoppelt mit Hochhecheln nach Rückersbach fahren  

*Nach Rückersbach hoch wirds dann schön warm  ​*
Wenns irgendjemanden hilft, könnt ich die Startzeit auch etwas später auf 17:30 Uhr legen. 

Tourenangebote nochmal im Überblick:

*Morgen 17:30 Uhr*

*Morgen 18:35 Uhr*

*Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr*

Find ich immer geil wenn wir viel im Angebot haben  

Grüße


Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hmmmm.... mach weiter so und wir ernennen dich noch diese Woche zum Jungwolf ...



Du willst also den Titel "Jungwolf der Woche" vergeben?

Dann dürfen wir das Kleingedruckte aber nicht verschweigen. Der Titel ist mit keinen finanziellen Forderungen verbunden. Dem Preisträger ist es freigestellt, in welcher Form er seine Freude zum Ausdruck bringt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du willst also den Titel "Jungwolf der Woche" vergeben?
> 
> Dann dürfen wir das Kleingedruckte aber nicht verschweigen. Der Titel ist mit keinen finanziellen Forderungen verbunden. Dem Preisträger ist es freigestellt, in welcher Form er seine Freude zum Ausdruck bringt.




Oh mein Gott...bei euch gibts Kleingedrucktes?  

Freude bringe ich immer durch sinnlosen Biergenuß zum Ausdruck...naja, fast immer. Manchmal freue ich mich auch still und heimlich in meinem Kämmerchen


----------



## Teddy24 (5. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits
> 
> @[email protected] Das mit der Ausdauer und Kraft wird schon. Das kommt mit den regelmäßigen Biken von ganz alleine  Wie siehts eigentlich bei Dir mit nächste Woche Donnerstag aus ? Ich könnte in Sonborn vorbei kommen und dann radeln wir mal ne gemeinsame Runde.....



Verlockendes Angebot, aber diese Woche ist wirklich schlecht, sorry   Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du wieder von Malle zurückkommst?? Bis dahin, habe ich auch noch ein bischen geübt  

Bis denn


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Freude bringe ich immer durch sinnlosen Biergenuß zum Ausdruck...naja, fast immer.



Dann sollten wir uns doch mal alle gemeinsam freuen und mal wieder einen feuchtfröhlichen Nightride in der Steinheimer Altstadt veranstalten...  Rocky, übernimmst du das? Du kennst dich in dem Revier besser aus ...


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du willst also den Titel "Jungwolf der Woche" vergeben?
> 
> Dann dürfen wir das Kleingedruckte aber nicht verschweigen. Der Titel ist mit keinen finanziellen Forderungen verbunden. Dem Preisträger ist es freigestellt, in welcher Form er seine Freude zum Ausdruck bringt.



Na ja, lass es mich mal so formulieren: so wie er die Birkenhainer runtergeheizt ist, sah das nicht nach einem Eisbär aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (5. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir uns doch mal alle gemeinsam freuen und mal wieder einen feuchtfröhlichen Nightride in der Steinheimer Altstadt veranstalten...  Rocky, übernimmst du das? Du kennst dich in dem Revier besser aus ...



Das lasse ich mir nicht zwei mal sagen! 
Ich schlage mal Freitag den 16.3.2007 vor. 
Was haltet ihr davon? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. März 2007)

Klingt ganz gut. Allerdings kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob ich an besagtem Tag Zeit habe. Am 16. starten die PO's und je nachdem wo die Lions spielen bin ich da oder nicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Na ja, lass es mich mal so formulieren: so wie er die Birkenhainer runtergeheizt ist, sah das nicht nach einem Eisbär aus...



Ihr seid die Birkenhainer nach der Einkehr gefahren? Wenn er Eisbär wäre, dann hätte sich die Tour bestimmt zu einem Nightride entwickelt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. März 2007)

Hier gehts ja ab...
ob auf der Piste oder im Netz, da macht ihr keine Ausnahme, oder?! 

16.03. hört sich für mich sehr gut an   aber das ist ja noch lange hin.

@ Kulminator: Geheizt??? Ich dachte das war ne gemütliche Tour???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. März 2007)

Warte nur ab was erst passiert wenn das Wetter richtig gut wird.  

Die Liste der Vorhaben ist bereits jetzt schon recht lang, und dabei haben wir unsere Kreativität noch gar nicht richtig beansprucht.


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das lasse ich mir nicht zwei mal sagen!
> Ich schlage mal Freitag den 16.3.2007 vor.
> Was haltet ihr davon?



... this is a perfect day ...     
Danke Rocky für die spontane und selbstlose Übernahme der Detailplanung...

Ansonsten muss ich wieder mal zu meiner vollsten Freude feststellen, daß wir alle (Alt- und angehende Jungwölfe) die gleiche Sprache sprechen ...   So macht's so richtig Spass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. März 2007)

Öööööhhmmm. Jetzt war ich schon soooooo lange nicht bei einem feuchten Nightride dabei und Ihr wollt den während meines Malleurlaubs veranstalten   

Und bürgert sich das jetzt mit den WE ein ? Unter der Woche war doch auch immer ganz nett....Oder  

Ob WE oder auch net. Ich bin jedenfalls _leider_D ) bis 19.03.07 in Malle und muß passen. 

.......also wenn ich hier als "Birkenhainer" "runterheizen" und so ähnliche Sachen höre, wirds mir ganz warm ums Herz. Ich merk schon: Im Frühjahr sind wir schon dodaaaal heiß  

@[email protected] Das kriegen wir mit Euch schon hin  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2007)

@ fohns, bike69, mtb Ede, Hot [email protected] wenn es euch allen passt, dann würde ich morgen abend schon eine halbe Stunde früher starten - d.h. ab 18:05 am Shooters und ca 18:30 in Karlstein. Kriegt ihr das alle hin, oder wirds zeitlich zu knapp? Ein kurzes JA oder NEIN genügt.... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. März 2007)

16.03. ist sehr gut

Kulmi ich melde mich morgen nachmittag telefonisch bei Dir.


----------



## bike69 (5. März 2007)

Wenn das mal keine Ansage ist. Bin da bei, wenn wir ein paar Höhenmeter ziehen )



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das lasse ich mir nicht zwei mal sagen!
> Ich schlage mal Freitag den 16.3.2007 vor.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Gruß Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. März 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
18 Uhr wird knapp, aber das krieg ich schon hin. Dann wird die Autobahn eben zur Formel 1 Strecke  
Ich warte dann wieder unter der Autobahnbrücke wie am Sonntag. 
Bis dann  

Sollte was dazwischen kommen, rufe ich an!

Gruß


----------



## fohns (6. März 2007)

ich kann die woch doch nedd  
die alzheimer greift auch bei den wölfen um sich  

Euch gute und schöne ritte.
fällt mir nicht auf die schnauz  

es grüßt der
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (6. März 2007)

@all: die heutige GA Tour findet zur ursprünglich geplanten Uhrzeit statt, da nicht alle Teilnehmer früher loskommen. Es gelten also folgende Startzeiten: 18:35 am Druckhaus (ehemals Shooters) und ca 19:00 in Karlstein. Siehe auch LMB 
Sorry für die Verwirrung....

@ Hot Rod1: ist also kein vorgezogener Start der Formel 1 Saison notwendig. Wir lesen dich unter der Brücke auf... 

@ fohns: bissi wirre? Was trägst du dich denn als Mitfahrer ein, wenn du gar keine Zeit hast? Nervöser Finger? Sieht eher nach Parkinson statt nach Alzheimer aus...

@ bike 69: wo dürfen wir dich auflesen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. März 2007)

Habe heute die A$$$$karte gezogen und jede Menge Aufgaben verpasst bekommen, die ich bis Freitag abzuliefern habe.
Kann heute nirgendswo mitfahren, das wird diese Woche nix mit outdoor-Fahrten  
Und das WoEnde ist auch schon ausgebucht mit der Family.

der Kombi


----------



## fohns (6. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ fohns: bissi wirre? Was trägst du dich denn als Mitfahrer ein, wenn du gar keine Zeit hast? Nervöser Finger? Sieht eher nach Parkinson statt nach Alzheimer aus...



ich hab mich nicht eingetragen.
und am sonntag schon bekannt gemacht, dass ich nicht kann.
also doch alzheimer.


----------



## Kulminator (6. März 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> ich hab mich nicht eingetragen.
> und am sonntag schon bekannt gemacht, dass ich nicht kann.
> also doch alzheimer.



Alzheimer? Bei dir? Jetzt schon? Armer Kerl ... wir kommen dich auch mal besuchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. März 2007)

Das könnte schwierig werden. Nachher vergisst er, dass wir ihn besuchen wollten und er wartet am B8-Parkplatz auf uns.


----------



## Google (6. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Alzheimer? Bei dir? Jetzt schon? Armer Kerl ... wir kommen dich auch mal besuchen ...


 Hmm ich glaube eher Du hast einen alten LMB-Eintrag von Dir genutzt und die damaligen Mitfahrer nicht gelöscht


----------



## Kulminator (6. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube eher Du hast einen alten LMB-Eintrag von Dir genutzt und die damaligen Mitfahrer nicht gelöscht



hey, genauso hab ichs gemacht, weil ich wollte, daß wir nochmal wie damals in geselliger Runde mainaufwärts cruisen... Aber er will ja jetzt net mehr mit uns fahren ...


----------



## miky (6. März 2007)

Hallo Hanauer, 

bin gerade in die schöne Stadt gezogen und war letzten Sonntag vergeblich auf Trailsuche...  Hab dann euren thread entdeckt und wollte mich nächsten Sonntag evtl. anschließen!? Muss aber gleich gestehen, dass mein liebstes Hobby letztes Jahr Couching war - die Form lässt also etwas zu wünschen übrig... 
Wenn euch das nicht zu sehr stört würde mich nur noch interessieren, wo von Wolfgang (Wohnort) aus der nächste Treffpunkt ist und wie ich mich in eure Liste eintragen kann (falls notwendig).

In dem Sinne - Heavy trails,

Michael


----------



## g-wa (6. März 2007)

Schöne Tour heute.
Fast hätts ein Hirschbraten zum Abendessen gegeben.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. März 2007)

komisch, ich höre hier in letzter Zeit wieder soviel EISBÄR  

Wölfe wollen insgeheim halt doch gemächliche Eisbären sein, die - wenn sie wollen - Jeden kriegen  

Wem Google's Ausflug zu früh ist oder sowieso im Eisbärengebiet rumstreunt kann sich gern Donnerstag Abend anschließen


----------



## Google (6. März 2007)

miky schrieb:


> Hallo Hanauer,
> 
> bin gerade in die schöne Stadt gezogen und war letzten Sonntag vergeblich auf Trailsuche...  Hab dann euren thread entdeckt und wollte mich nächsten Sonntag evtl. anschließen!? Muss aber gleich gestehen, dass mein liebstes Hobby letztes Jahr Couching war - die Form lässt also etwas zu wünschen übrig...
> Wenn euch das nicht zu sehr stört würde mich nur noch interessieren, wo von Wolfgang (Wohnort) aus der nächste Treffpunkt ist und wie ich mich in eure Liste eintragen kann (falls notwendig).
> ...



Hi Miky, herzlich willkommen bei uns im Thread, bei uns im Raum Hanau  

Also wenn Du keine Dauerstudent bist, müsstest Du doch in einem leistungsfähigen Alter sein  Das wird schon, vorausgesetzt Du bikst wieder regelmäßig.

Hast Du den Eintrag schon gesehen ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4054


Da gibts zwar keine Trails, ich könnt Dir aber ein bisserl über die Gruppe erzählen und wenns dann die Rückersbacher hoch geht, kannst Du Dir ein Bild machen, ob Du einigermaßen bei uns mitkommst. Wir warten gerne aber allzu weit ausenander sollte die Lestungsscherre nicht auseinander klaffen. 1-2 mal die Woche um die 50 Km  regelmäßiges Biken ist da ein guter Anhaltspunkt wobei junges Alter schon viel wett macht  

Also wie siehts aus ? Trails kenn ich und die anderen natürlich auch und jetzt mit Beginn des Frühjahrs fahren wir die auch wieder vermehrt.

Wegen den Wegbeschreibungen zu unseren Treffpunkten kannst Du mich gerne unter der im Tourenangebot angegeben Nummer anrufen. Ist einfacher  

Also bis die Tage hoffeich doch   

@[email protected] War schon lustig, dass die Rehe ausgerechnet in einer schlecht überschaubaren Kurve standen. Fragt sich wer mehr erschroken war  


Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (6. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> komisch, ich höre hier in letzter Zeit wieder soviel EISBÄR


 Wir haben mal wieder was zum lästern gebraucht  

Hey Volker Nur noch 7 Tage


----------



## bike69 (6. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

bin wieder trocken gelegt und gut zu Hause angekommen.

@[email protected] wir habe an der Stelle auf Dich gewartet, wo Du zu uns gestossen bist. Dann kam Kulmi und sagte wir wären zu weit gefahren und Du wärst vorher abgebogen  

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. März 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> @[email protected] wir habe an der Stelle auf Dich gewartet, wo Du zu uns gestossen bist. Dann kam Kulmi und sagte wir wären zu weit gefahren und Du wärst vorher abgebogen
> 
> Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend.



genauso hat es sich zugetragen...  also das üben wir nochmal beim nächsten Nightride... 

Ansonsten haben wir heute gute 70 km mit einem 21 er Schnitt bei nicht gerade optimalen Witterungsbedingungen gezogen - Respekt... 

Wenn ich Donnerstag rechtzeitig rauskomme, hätte ich schon Lust auf die Rückersbacher mit Google... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## miky (6. März 2007)

@[email protected] danke für die Einladung, werde versuchen am Do dort zu sein, muß aber auf Arbeit erst checken ob ich so früh weg komme... melde mich morgen telefonisch bei dir.
cheers
miky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. März 2007)

miky schrieb:


> Hallo Hanauer,
> 
> bin gerade in die schöne Stadt gezogen und war letzten Sonntag vergeblich auf Trailsuche...  Hab dann euren thread entdeckt und wollte mich nächsten Sonntag evtl. anschließen!? Muss aber gleich gestehen, dass mein liebstes Hobby letztes Jahr Couching war - die Form lässt also etwas zu wünschen übrig...
> Wenn euch das nicht zu sehr stört würde mich nur noch interessieren, wo von Wolfgang (Wohnort) aus der nächste Treffpunkt ist und wie ich mich in eure Liste eintragen kann (falls notwendig).
> ...



Lass dich von unserem Oberwolf nur nicht ins Bockshorn jagen. Bei uns ist man grundsätzlich immer willkommen.  Treffpunkt für viele Touren ist der Parkplatz an der B8 Nähe Neuwirtshaus. Von dort geht's in die umliegenden Wälder, die zwar auf den ersten Blick kein Alpenpanorama bieten, ihren Reiz aber durchaus nicht verleugnen können. Die Spessartausläufer bieten viele Alternativen, die nahezu jedem Leistungsniveau gerecht werden. Für Höhenmeter und ausreichend Trails ist eigentlich immer gesorgt. Bei den Touren bestimmt letztendlich der langsamste das Tempo. Wer nichts sagt, der darf sich aber nicht wundern, wenn seine Verschnaufpausen kürzer ausfallen.

Die Gabe, die vielfältigen Varianten der Formulierungen richtig deuten zu können, ist in diesem Thread Grundvoraussetzung. So erklärt es sich leicht, wie bei einem Nightride eine anspruchsvolle Anzahl an Höhenmetern zusammenkommt. 

Es geht eben zu wie in jedem ordentlichen Wolfsrudel. 

Beobachte also einfach das Treiben hier und unsere Einträge im LMB.


----------



## Google (7. März 2007)

miky schrieb:


> @[email protected] danke für die Einladung, werde versuchen am Do dort zu sein, muß aber auf Arbeit erst checken ob ich so früh weg komme... melde mich morgen telefonisch bei dir.
> cheers
> miky


Hilfts Dir wenn ich die Startzeit um eine halbe Stunde, also 17:30 Uhr verlege ? Ausserdem habe ich Schlaumeier meine Handy vergessen mitzunehmen. Ich schicke Dir eine Privatnachricht wie Du mich telefonisch erreichen kannst. Ich hoffe Du bist nochmal online.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Lass dich von unserem Oberwolf nur nicht ins Bockshorn jagen. Bei uns ist man grundsätzlich immer willkommen.


Nö, Nö, das habe ich schon Ernst gemeint  Wir sollten hier nicht den Eindruck vermitteln, dass jeder Ottonormalradler ohne Probs bei uns mitfahren kann. Wir sind schon in der Regel locker fahrende Mtb-ler ohne Raserambitionen (Es sei denn es geht bergab  ), dennoch sind wir alle sportlich orientiert und fahren regelmäßig. Da kommt nicht jedermann mit. Natürlich warten wir ALLE gerne aber so ein bisserl Grundkondition oder Jugend (Oh Gott ! Ich denk jetzt mal nicht an meinen nächsten Nuller ) oder Naturtalent muß schon sein.

Wenn miky es zeitlich schafft am Donnerstag mit mir zu fahren, dann weiß er mehr.

Apropos Naturtalent...Mein Schwager ist so einer...Deshalb kommt er auf meine Einladung hin freudig aus dem Raum Friedberg angereist um im April/Mai mal ne Tour mit uns zu fahren. Bitte seid nett zu ihm  

Bis denne Jungs  

Google


----------



## Google (7. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wenn ich Donnerstag rechtzeitig rauskomme, hätte ich schon Lust auf die Rückersbacher mit Google...
> Gruß Kulmi


 Vielleicht hilfts, ich habe die Startzeit mal auf 17:30 Uhr geändert. Ich war schon immer sehr flexibel  

Miky kommt auch die Startzeitänderung entgegen. 

Darf ich schon mal fragen ob irgendwer etwas am WE plant ???

Ich bin für alles offen  Sonntag bevorzugt. Von Fulda aus kenn ich nix um die Frage von bike69 letzte Woche zu beantworten. Gerne können wir wieder Lohr fahren, vielleicht mal anders herum , Hohe Warte war auch schön, von mir aus auch Taunus. Ist mir völlig schnuppe. Es müßt halt einer was anbieten.

Von meiner Seite könnt ich folgende Runden anbieten: 1. Schnell über die B-Quelle zum Fernblick, weiter zum Hahnenkamm...dann wieder irgendwie zurück. Pause auffem Hahnenkamm oder 2. Schnell über B-Quelle zum Fernblick. Zurück über Michelbacher Hütte ins Buchberggebiet um dort die Trails mal wieder zu fahren. Pause im Naturfreundehaus

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. März 2007)

Ich will nach meiner Zwangspause am Sonntag ein Comeback wagen. Allerdings ist mir eine Tour ab Lohr oder Fulda zu weit, auch sollte es nicht zu spät werden (Deadline für das Ende der Tour ca. 15.00/15.30 Uhr).

Über eine mögliche Runde habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, Richtung Barbarossaquelle, Fernblick, Michelbacher Weinberge zu cruisen. Im Prinzip ein ähnlicher Vorschlag wie Google, allerdings wird das Tempo bei mir noch nicht so hoch sein. 

Wenn ihr keine "Ferntour" plant, dann stelle ich gern was ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. März 2007)

Mensch Björn  Was schreibst Du denn da ? Natürlich wird sich die Tour wie immer nach dem Langsamsten richten  Ist mir auch völlig egal - sofern sich die Mehrheit fü den Spessart ausspricht- wer die Tour führt  

Klasse, dass Du jetzt wieder dabei bist  

Grüße

Googelchen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. März 2007)

Ich weiss eben noch nicht, wie lange ich im Moment fahren kann. Die übliche Runde kann ich im Notfall kurzfristig abbrechen. Bei einer Tour nach Lohr oder FD geht das nicht.

Wenn es das Wetter eine grosse Runde zulässt, und ihr das fahren wollt, dann müsst ihr keine Rücksicht nehmen.

Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen. Natürlich freue ich mich, wenn die Tendenz zur Vorspessartrunde in heimischen Gefilden geht und ich mit euch fahren kann.[shy]


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich weiss eben noch nicht, wie lange ich im Moment fahren kann. Die übliche Runde kann ich im Notfall kurzfristig abbrechen. Bei einer Tour nach Lohr oder FD geht das nicht.
> 
> Wenn es das Wetter eine grosse Runde zulässt, und ihr das fahren wollt, dann müsst ihr keine Rücksicht nehmen.
> 
> Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen. Natürlich freue ich mich, wenn die Tendenz zur Vorspessartrunde in heimischen Gefilden geht und ich mit euch fahren kann.[shy]



Hallo Bruder,

du weißt was ein Tourabbruch zur Folge hat! (Anglerheim)

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. März 2007)

Guten Abend die Herren,
nightride gestern hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht und ich kann nur sagen: Das ist wiederholungsbedürftig   . Allerdings kann ich den Rest der Woche und das ganze WE nicht....fahr in die Heimat.  

Bis nächste Woche.

Und ich hoffe das euch klar ist:* Jetzt werdet ihr mich nicht mehr los *


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilfts, ich habe die Startzeit mal auf 17:30 Uhr geändert. Ich war schon immer sehr flexibel



von wegen 17:30 Uhr ?! Die Startzeit steht aktuell bei 17:29 Uhr - da muss ich mich ja richtig abhetzen...  

Spass beiseite, ich muss morgen vormittag erst mal zusehen, ob ich rechtzeitig rauskomme. Die etwas spätere Startzeit kommt mir jedenfalls sehr entgegen.

Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Bruder,
> 
> du weißt was ein Tourabbruch zur Folge hat! (Anglerheim)
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Tja, diese schwere Last müsste ich dann wohl oder übel schultern. Aber vielleicht kommt es ja auch gar nicht dazu.

Übrigens - nur für's Protokoll: Wir haben im Anglerheim die Touren beendet bzw. ausklingen lassen. Von Abbruch war nie die Rede.


----------



## Google (7. März 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe das euch klar ist:* Jetzt werdet ihr mich nicht mehr los *


* Eine sehr überschwengliche Reaktion. Da scheint es einen ja richtig gefallen zu haben   Vielleicht kann ich ja die "Hot Chilli" wenigstens runterzus los werden   

@[email protected] Ich bring Dir mal ne gescheite Beleuchtung mit. Den Akku mußt Du allerdings in der Jackentasche tragen weil ich mom nur eine Halterung habe. Der ist schön klein das geht schon für ne traillose Tour

@[email protected] Ok. Ich kann auch bis 17:31 Uhr warten  

@[email protected] Also 3 haben sich schon positiv für den Spessart geäussert. Und die anderen ? Das wäre dann auch ne optimale Tour für Einsteiger 

Grüße Google der den in allen Belangen kommenden Frühling nahen sieht*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. März 2007)

Wer stellt was ein, du oder ich?


----------



## Google (7. März 2007)

Schaff mal was  Was macht eigentlich das Layout für unser Trikot


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. März 2007)

Setz mich nicht so unter Druck - das schadet meiner Kreativität. 

Eintrag folgt in Kürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich ja die "Hot Chilli" wenigstens runterzus los werden
> 
> [/SIZE][/I]



Versteh ich nicht  
Hat das nen tieferen Sinn oder bin ich nur zu doof,sorry!

Gruß


----------



## Google (7. März 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht
> Hat das nen tieferen Sinn oder bin ich nur zu doof,sorry!
> 
> Gruß


Ei die Trails runterheizen  Vielleicht bin ich da schneller


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ei die Trails runterheizen  Vielleicht bin ich da schneller



da haste dir ja was vorgenommen.. der Junge hat Wolfsblut  

Spessart am WE hört sich guuud an (damit haste die 4. positive Rückmeldung). Für die längeren Touren (Lohr, Fulda etc) finden wir sicher auch bald geeignete Termine, wo wieder alle mitfahren können ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ei die Trails runterheizen  Vielleicht bin ich da schneller




Schneller müd' vielleicht. 

@Finalefahrer: Rocky und Patrick, wir sollten uns mal darüber unterhalten, wie wir runterfahren. Wer fährt und mit wieviel Autos fahren wir? Haben wir noch Platz um Robert in Mailand aufzulesen, oder sollte er besser seinen Flug anderweitig vermarkten und selbst mit dem Auto anreisen? Macht euch doch mal Gedanken und lasst uns das am Sonntag bequatschen.


----------



## bike69 (7. März 2007)

Bin am WE auch dabei  

@[email protected] Hot Rod1 ist schon recht schnell unterwegs, dass wird spannend  
Mal schauen, ob ich euch dann überhaupt noch sehe  

@[email protected] Wenn Ihr so viel am Reden seit, müssen wir ja noch auf euch warten  , war nen Spass, bin ja froh wenn es nicht anders rum ist  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schneller müd' vielleicht.
> 
> @Finalefahrer: Rocky und Patrick, wir sollten uns mal darüber unterhalten, wie wir runterfahren. Wer fährt und mit wieviel Autos fahren wir? Haben wir noch Platz um Robert in Mailand aufzulesen, oder sollte er besser seinen Flug anderweitig vermarkten und selbst mit dem Auto anreisen? Macht euch doch mal Gedanken und lasst uns das am Sonntag bequatschen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. März 2007)

Lust auf die Google Tour morgen habe ich auch aber ob ich das zeitlich schaffe seh ich erst morgen Nachmittag.

Am WE hoffentlich seit langem mal wieder mit dem Bruder.


----------



## Matric (7. März 2007)

Hallo Wölfe,

bin auch mal wieder da.
War zwischendurch ein wenig Ski fahren.

@[email protected] wenn die Tour am Do. auch für Crosser geeignet ist, bin ich dabei. Kannst mir ja nochmal antworten.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> @[email protected] wenn die Tour am Do. auch für Crosser geeignet ist, bin ich dabei. Kannst mir ja nochmal antworten...


aus Heusenstamm - aha

... falls nicht kannst Du gern die Eisbären besuchen kommen. Wir haben mindestens einen Crosser morgen dabei --> LMB

*EDIT: Könntest sogar mit unserm KillerN, der auch aus Heusenstamm ist und sich gerade für morgen angemeldet hat, rüberrollen *


----------



## Google (8. März 2007)

Moin allerseits 


bike69 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob ich euch dann überhaupt noch sehe


Komm, komm  Mal nicht immer so bescheiden ! Sowohl runterzus als auch hochzus hast Du dich gemausert. Und verloren hast Du auch...an Gewicht  Kommt das vom Biken oder von der Sauna, die Dich scheinbar magisch anzieht ? 


Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Lust auf die Google Tour morgen habe ich auch aber ob ich das zeitlich schaffe seh ich erst morgen Nachmittag.


 Wäre klasse wenn es klappen würde  Zur zeitlichen Orientierung: Gegen 17:45/50 sind wir an der Schleuse, 18:10/15 an der Fähre, 18:20/25 an der Kilianusbrücke. Am besten anrufen.





Matric schrieb:


> @[email protected] wenn die Tour am Do. auch für Crosser geeignet ist, bin ich dabei. Kannst mir ja nochmal antworten.


Jawohl, ist Crossergeeignet. Überhaupt kein Problem. Gibts eigentlich einen Lichtblick hinsichtlich Stevens ?

@[email protected] Was ist mit Dir ? Hattest am Sonntag ja auch Interesse angemeldet





Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... falls nicht kannst Du gern die Eisbären besuchen kommen.


Na, na, na !!   Wer wird denn hier abwerben wollen ? Das werd ich gleich dem ungestümen Jungeisbären KILLERN melden  

@[email protected] Die Donnerstagstour bei den Eisbären ist auch ne gute Wahl  Mußt halt schauen was zeitlich bei Dir besser passt. 

Grüße und bis denne

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (8. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> .....
> @[email protected] Also 3 haben sich schon positiv für den Spessart geäussert. Und die anderen ? Das wäre dann auch ne optimale Tour für Einsteiger ....



Guten Morgen zusammen,

das mit den Einsteigern - ist das eher für Wiedereinsteiger oder Neulinge wie mich?? Aaalso die Weinberge direkt komm' ich schon mal nicht hoch!!   Das haben wir schon getestet    Aber ich habe ja auch noch Füße zum Laufen! Wo, wann und wie lange wollt Ihr denn am Sonntag fahren?

@[email protected], habe gerade nochmal ein paar Einträge gelesen - vielleicht bremse ich Euch dann doch zu sehr aus ?? Ach, doof, ich kann mich so schlecht einschätzen!

Gruß


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. März 2007)

@[email protected]
hier ist ja was los! 
Bei mir sieht es diese Woche nicht so gut aus, ich habe eine leichte Grippe und fühle mich nicht so besonderst. 
Vielleicht komme ich aber heute Abend mit. 

@[email protected]
Am We kann ich nicht da habe ich Kinderdienst.

@[email protected]
wegen dem Anglerheim meinte ich wenn du die Tour abbrechen musst treffen wir uns auf deine Kosten dann da.....

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. März 2007)

@Rocky - für einen "Angelausflug" brauch ich doch nicht unbedingt die Tour abzubrechen.  

@Teddy - wir werden am Sonntag sicher kein Renntempo vorlegen. Bislang habe ich nur einen groben Streckenplan (Barbarossaquelle - Fernblick- Hahnenkamm) im Kopf, den Weinberg wollte ich eher runter als rauf fahren. Dauer so ca. 3-4 Stunden (incl.) Einkehr ab/an B8 Parkplatz. 
Wenn du willst, könntest du auch unterwegs dazustossen. Treffpunkt evtl. Tennisplätze Albstadt.


----------



## Matric (8. März 2007)

Moin moin,

@[email protected] Danke für´s Angebot, komme drauf zurück, aber heute fahre ich bei den Wölfen mit.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... falls nicht kannst Du gern die Eisbären besuchen kommen.




@[email protected] Prima, dann bin ich 17.29 am Druckhaus. 
In Sachen Stevens werde ich mittlerweile auf frühestens Ende März/Anfang April vertröstet.  
Ich suche mittlerweile schon nach Alternativen, aber bisher überzeugt mich noch das Stevens.  


Google schrieb:


> Jawohl, ist Crossergeeignet. Überhaupt kein Problem. Gibts eigentlich einen Lichtblick hinsichtlich Stevens ?



@[email protected] Na los, raff Dich auf und komm mit! Du kannst ja dann mit mir in der Rückersbacher Schlucht das Rücklicht spielen.  


rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es diese Woche nicht so gut aus, ich habe eine leichte Grippe und fühle mich nicht so besonderst.
> Vielleicht komme ich aber heute Abend mit.


----------



## Google (8. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ich habe eine leichte Grippe und fühle mich nicht so besonderst.
> Vielleicht komme ich aber heute Abend mit.


 Dann mal gute Besserung.

@[email protected] Hmmm....Ich kann Dich leider auch nicht einschätzen. Aber Dein Männe der Dich ja kennen dürfte (oder nicht ??  ) und auch einiges über uns weiß, kann Dir doch sicherlich wertvolle Hinweise geben  

Aber fahre doch einfach ein Stück mit und lote die Gruppe und Dich mal aus. Vorausgesetzt Du findest wieder heim falls Du abbrechen willst ? Der genannte Parkplatz bei den Tennisplätzen wäre doch eine guter Treffpunkt. Ansonsten steht bei mir nach wie vor das Angebot, dass wir nach Malle mal gemeinsam locker ins Gelände stechen. Dann kann ich auch besser eine Einschätzung geben.

Grüße an die ehrgeizige und motivierte Teddy  


@Bruder Jörn, [email protected] So kurz vor Malle werde ich Sonntags vielleicht noch länger fahren als die angesetzte Tour. Im Klartext heißt das : Ich bike eventuell schon früher ins Gelände los, stosse dann zum Treffpunkt, fahre die Brudertour natürlich brav und komplett mit (inklusive Pause) und fahre nach Tourende vielleicht noch ein bisserl weiter wenn ich nicht schon wieder meine Wölfin und meinen Nachfolger wittere....

Ich kündige das nur mal an, weil ich natürlich froh bin wenn noch ein paar Wölfe mit ausreissen wollen....

*WuuWuuuWuuuuuuuu*(*wolfsgeheul*)


----------



## Google (8. März 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Ich suche mittlerweile schon nach Alternativen, aber bisher überzeugt mich noch das Stevens.
> ........
> @[email protected] Na los, raff Dich auf und komm mit! Du kannst ja dann mit mir in der Rückersbacher Schlucht das Rücklicht spielen.


 Bleib beim Stevens ! Das Warten lohnt sich !.......jetzt motiviert der auch noch die alte _Bazillenschleuder_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. März 2007)

Ich gebe Euch gleich "Rücklicht und Bazillenschleuder" 

//Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. März 2007)

Wenn ich Googles Zeilen lese, sollten wir evtl. einen weiteren Treffpunkt ausmachen. 

Mal überlegen, wir rollen über das Barbarossagebiet zum Michelbacher Wanderheim, von dort nach Albstadt und dann auf den Fernblick. Abfahrt in den Kahlgrund und dann wieder die Auffahrt zum Hahnenkamm.

Wie sieht das zeitlich aus? Start um 11.00 an der B8, ca. 45 Minuten bis zum Wanderheim, von dort brauchen wir ca. 15-20 Minuten bis zu den Tennisplätzen. Ich werde die Zeiten beim LMB eintragen, dann kann das jeder bei seinen individuellen Überlegungen berücksichtigen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. März 2007)

Der Vorverkauf hat begonnen: KLICK


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2007)

@ Google: schaffe es heute leider nicht rechtzeitig. Wharscheinlich komme ich heute gar nicht aufs rote Wilde... Schaade. Euch jedenfalls viel Spass... 

@ Bruder Jörn: so wie es heute ausschaut, kann ich Sonntag nicht mit euch durch die Höhen und Tiefen des Vorspessarts ziehen  . Auch Schaaade. Euch auch viel Spass...   

Wahrscheinlich kann ich nur Samstags fahren - wenn das Wetter da mitspielt... Geht es jemandem ähnlich? Hat jemand Lust auf eine gepflegte, ausgedehnte Samstag Nachmittagstour mit vielen Höhenmetern?


----------



## Teddy24 (8. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Hmmm....Ich kann Dich leider auch nicht einschätzen. Ansonsten steht bei mir nach wie vor das Angebot, dass wir nach Malle mal gemeinsam locker ins Gelände stechen. Dann kann ich auch besser eine Einschätzung geben.
> 
> Grüße an die ehrgeizige und motivierte Teddy



@[email protected] ...Danke!! 

Also, Volker meint auch, dass es evtl. zu viele HM für mich sind!! Dann werde ich doch mal Dein Angebot in Anspruch nehmen, wenn Du wieder von Malle zurück bist   Dann können wir ja entscheiden, welche Touren ich bei Euch mitfahren kann und wo ich noch üben muss  

Gruß


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. März 2007)

@[email protected]

also bei mir wird es nix heute.
Bin nicht Fit.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## bike69 (8. März 2007)

Hallo und nen Abend,

so, nun von der Arbeit zu Hause und hoffe die Wölfe haben heute Nacht in den Wäldern gute Beute gemacht  

@[email protected] Freue mich auf die Tour am SO.

@[email protected] gute Besserung und bis die Tage im Wald...

@[email protected] Wie wolltest Du denn am So so beginnen ??

@[email protected] Schade wegen So.


----------



## Google (9. März 2007)

Moin allerseits

@gestriger [email protected] Sehr nett. Nachdem noch MtbEde zu uns stossen konnte, waren wir immerhin zu Viert. Die Kombi Mainspacking + kurzeitige Erregung über Ruhepuls in der Rückersbacher, scheint recht sinnvoll zu sein. Das reizt die Muckis und den Kreislauf  

Matric braucht jetzt unbedingt sein bestelltes Pferdchen, der haut schon richtig die Steigungen hoch. Und miky hat seinen Einstieg mit Bravour absolviert und darf jetzt auch mit uns fahren  

@bike [email protected] Die Startzeit für Sonntag 11:00 Uhr an der B 8 ist für mich ok, d.h. ich fahre nicht schon vorher durch die Botanik, sondern hänge eher was an die Tour dran

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (9. März 2007)

Moin Zusammen,

@[email protected] Danke für die Info, dann würde ich wenn es meine Beine und das Wetter zulassen, Dir noch gerne ein paar Meter folgen  
Vielleicht finden wir dann noch ein paar Wölfe   



Google schrieb:


> @bike [email protected] Die Startzeit für Sonntag 11:00 Uhr an der B 8 ist für mich ok, d.h. ich fahre nicht schon vorher durch die Botanik, sondern hänge eher was an die Tour dran


----------



## Google (9. März 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Danke für die Info, dann würde ich wenn es meine Beine und das Wetter zulassen, Dir noch gerne ein paar Meter folgen
> Vielleicht finden wir dann noch ein paar Wölfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. März 2007)

Oh man, ihr düst am So im Wald rum und ich bin in Osnabrück auf dem Geburtstag meiner Mutter.....da kommt mir echt fast der Gedanke meiner Mutter abzusagen!  
Kann ich nur leider nicht machen, dann werde ich enterbt + von meiner Freundin getötet  
Na ja, dann eben nächste Woche.
tschö


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. März 2007)

Enterbt und vom Hof gejagt zu werden ist ein hartes Los. Keine Bange, wir sind in Gedanken bei dir und der Kuchentafel.

Wenn Google zur B8 kommt und Teddy nicht mitfährt, dann kann ich doch die alternativen Treffpunkte streichen? Wir sind bei der Streckenführung nicht gebunden und können die Trails nehmen wie sie kommen.

Gibt es bis morgen hierzu keinen Widerspruch, dann werde ich den LMB entsprechend ändern.


----------



## Teddy24 (9. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

sorry, wollte kein Chaos stiften, aber ich denke, es ist wirklich besser, wenn ich einfach mal mit Google - nach Malle - zusammen fahre und dann sehen wir weiter - das Jahr hat ja erst angefangen  

Werde mich heute selbst motivieren müssen, da mein Mann krank ist und diese Woche ausfällt   Bin am Mittwoch schon alleine gefahren und das kostet doch Überwindung! Aaaber, wenn das hier 'was werden soll.......

Bis bald


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. März 2007)

Wieso Chaos? 

Google überlegte, ob er vor der eigentlichen Tour noch 'ne Runde dreht. 
Du bist nicht sicher ob du mithalten kannst. 

Was spricht dagegen, wenn man quasi einen "Fahrplan" aufstellt, nach dem sich Interessierte orientieren können?


----------



## Kulminator (9. März 2007)

@ All: also Sonntag klappt leider nicht bei mir. Deshalb habe ich folgende Tour am Samstag  ins LMB gestellt. Tourentechnisch und von den Zeiten bin ich noch flexibel und kann Änderungen vornehmen. Also gebt mir bitte Bescheid, wenn ihr mitfahren wollt...
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (9. März 2007)

@[email protected] doch kein Chaos  Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken

Hey miky, wo bleibt Dein Eintrag für Sonntag ? Ich hab zwar größtes Verständis, dass Deine Allerliebste zu Dir kommt aber biken geht nun mal vor   Zumal wichtige Teile durch die Kälte in Mitleideidenschaft gezogen wurden  

@[email protected] Schade das es Sonntag bei Dir nicht klappt. Aber das Jahr ist ja noch lang

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. März 2007)

Die Tour vom Kulmi interessiert mich auch. Leider klappt es bei mir nur am Sonntag.

Mal sehen was du berichtest, bei der Wiederholung  bin ich dann auch dabei. [word]


----------



## Kulminator (10. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ All: also Sonntag klappt leider nicht bei mir. Deshalb habe ich folgende Tour am Samstag  ins LMB gestellt. Tourentechnisch und von den Zeiten bin ich noch flexibel und kann Änderungen vornehmen. Also gebt mir bitte Bescheid, wenn ihr mitfahren wollt...
> Gruß Kulmi



Bitte beachtet die geänderte Startzeit (14:09 Uhr) und den geänderten Treffpunkt (Parkbucht an der B8). Ede fährt mit...


----------



## miky (10. März 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

bin am Sonntag dabei - bräuchte nur nochmal den Link zum LMB (?)... werde dann um 11 am B8 Parkplatz zu euch stoßen! 

Jetzt muß erstmal noch das Hinterrad geflickt werden...  

cya

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (10. März 2007)

Hallo Google, hallo allerseits,
melde mich wieder mal . 

Ich war in letzter Zeit damit beschäftigt, das Hardtail von 
*KTM, Modell TEAM MACHINE, 2005 oder 2006, RH 43, *
zu finden .... vergeblich      Habe sämtliche angegebene Händler auf der Internet-Seite von KTM-bikes abgeklappert, telefoniert etc., aber es ist nichts mehr da    . Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch einen Radladen, der dieses coole, oberaffengeile, sensationelle , krasse MTB in seinem Laden stehen hat .... 
Und so sehen sie aus:

Ciao, *KEDI*


----------



## Google (10. März 2007)

miky schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> bin am Sonntag dabei - bräuchte nur nochmal den Link zum LMB (?)... werde dann um 11 am B8 Parkplatz zu euch stoßen!


 Bitteschöön:

*Sonntagstour mit Bruder Björn​*
Ganz oben rechts auf jeder Seite findest Du auch die ganzen Einträge vom Last-Minute-Biking.

Hi Kedi, keine Ahnung, mußt wohl weiter suchen. Muß es unbedingt das KTM sein ? Haste ein Preislimit ? Übrigens: Wenn ich von Malle zurück bin, fährste mal wieder mit. Gelle ??   Oder ?  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. März 2007)

Ich seh schon, das schöne Wetter lockt euch wieder auf die Trails. Bei der Resonanz gibt das morgen eine sicher eine sehr geschmeidige Runde. 

Hoffentlich kann ich nach 4 Wochen Pause (sind das echt schon wieder 4 Wochen?[shocked]) überhaupt mithalten.


----------



## Kulminator (10. März 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch einen Radladen, der dieses coole, oberaffengeile, sensationelle , krasse MTB in seinem Laden stehen hat ....
> Und so sehen sie aus:
> 
> Ciao, *KEDI*



hey, das Teil hat ja eine Federgabel ????


----------



## Google (10. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, das schöne Wetter lockt euch wieder auf die Trails.


 Yes Baby  Da bin ich mal gespannt was Du so aus der Tasche ziehst


----------



## Kedi (10. März 2007)

@kulmi
nein, wirklich  ??? Das Ding hat doch keine Federgabel; ich würde sagen, eher einen fetten, dicken STOSSDÄMPFER, den ich per Lock-Out ausschalten werde  ......

@google
bin auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn du aus Malle zurück bist! 
Ja ja, das mit KTM muss schon sein  ; mein Preis-Limit liegt bei +/- 2.500,- für das Modell 2005 oder 2006. Mal schauen, ob ich noch eins finde. 
Ciao, *KEDI*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. März 2007)

Nachdem mich heute abend doch noch einige Anrufe bzgl. Startpunkt unserer Tour erreicht haben, hier die Präsisierung:

Es ist der Parkplatz an der B8 zwischen Hanau/Wolfgang und Kahl, Nähe Neuwirtshaus. Anfahrt über die A45, Ausfahrt Alzenau, Richtung Kahl/G'krotzenburg, an der Ampel rechts ab, nach ca. 200 m auf der rechten Seite.






Ich hoffe, die beiden telefonischen Interessenten finden mit dieser Angabe den Treffpunkt. Ansonsten einfach noch mal anrufen, im Notfall warten wir ein paar Minütchen. Kostet halt was.


----------



## Kedi (11. März 2007)

*Hi Kulmi,* 

bei dieser Fox FX 32 80 heißt das Blockieren natürlich anders als bei den Rock Shox-Stossdämpfern: Nicht per "Lock Out", sondern per TST-System bzw. Terra Logic  wird die Gabel völlig starr   .  
Ciao, *KEDI*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. März 2007)

Morsche, der Blick aus dem Fenster ist vielversprechend. Kein Wolke weit und breit.


----------



## Kulminator (11. März 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *Hi Kulmi,*
> 
> bei dieser Fox FX 32 80 heißt das Blockieren natürlich anders als bei den Rock Shox-Stossdämpfern: Nicht per "Lock Out", sondern per TST-System bzw. Terra Logic  wird die Gabel völlig starr   .
> Ciao, *KEDI*



ach ja... Fox baut ja auch keine Federgabeln, sondern Fahrwerke... 
Wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche....

und den Wölfen heute viel Spass, Sonnenschein und geile Trails....


----------



## Google (11. März 2007)

Warum bin ich eigentlich immer der Erste der etwas nach ner Tour schreibt  Ich lass die Bilder heute sprechen  Weitere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum unter "Björntour03.2007"

@Bruder Bjö[email protected] Thanks for guiding


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2007)

Dieses WE war ein voller Erfolg. Erst die schöne Tour mit Kulmi am Samstag dann die sehr geile Tour vom Bruder mit hoher Beteiligung heute.  

Danke an beide Guides für die schönen Touren in guter Wolfs-Tradition. 

Björn, ich hoffe Deinem Bein geht es wieder besser

Grüße Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. März 2007)

War das ein perfekter Tag heute?

Die Resonanz hat mich angenehm überrascht. Das Wetter tat sein übriges.

Leider haben mich die fünf Wochen Zwangspause doch etwas zurückgeworfen. Den Knie geht's wieder besser, auch wenn noch etwas dick ist. Aber davon lass ich mich doch nicht unterkriegen.

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt. Es gibt noch die ein oder andere Abfahrt, die sich unter die Stollen zu nehmen lohnt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2007)

Frank , wie immer tolle Bilder


----------



## Google (11. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es gibt noch die ein oder andere Abfahrt, die sich unter die Stollen zu nehmen lohnt.


 Aber sicher doch  Ich hab mit fohns nach der Tour noch ein paar "lecker" Trails gefahren.

Nach Malle gibts bei schönem Wetter wieder mal die berühmt berüchtigten XL-Trailtouren  

...Bilder mach ich gerne. Da lebt der Thread 


So, bin schon müde, gehe zur Ruh

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (12. März 2007)

Moin, Moin,

war ne tolle Tour am Sonntag und das Wetter und die Trails und die Meute (Wolfsrudel kommt erst nach der Aufnahmeprüfung  ) einfach nur    

@Bjö[email protected] Hoffe Dir geht es wieder besser und danke fürs Guiden
@[email protected] Tolle Bilder und danke für Guiden

Melde mich bis zum 25.03.07 ab, da ich nächsten Sonntag in den Urlaub fliege. 
Vielleicht geht ja noch eine kleine Tour unter der Woche  




Google schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch  Ich hab mit fohns nach der Tour noch ein paar "lecker" Trails gefahren.
> 
> Nach Malle gibts bei schönem Wetter wieder mal die berühmt berüchtigten XL-Trailtouren
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (12. März 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ist das ein Wetter   Am Samstag bin ich dann alleine los und ein bischen Birkenhainer gefahren. Schön war's! Leider habe ich wohl meinem Mann nur mit halbem Ohr zugehört und irgendwo falsch abgebogen   Das Ergebnis waren ein paar Extrahöhenmeter, da ich die Strecke über die ich mich runterzus gefreut habe - aber nur Straße - dann aber wieder hoch musste um wieder auf den richtigen Weg zu kommen!   Aber wenn man alleine ist, kann man sich ja selbst so schön den "Berg" hochschimpfen!! Nee, so schlimm war es nicht, und bei dem Wetter eh nicht. Alles in Allem sehr schön und ich werde die Strecke morgen oder Mittwoch nochmal fahren.  

Bis bald


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. März 2007)

Die wirklich guten Trails findet man eben nur durch ausprobieren. 

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft ich nach einer Abfahrt in einer Sackgasse stand und das Bike den Hang wieder raufgeschoben oder sogar getragen habe.


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. März 2007)

morsche,
danke für die gestrige "mitfahrgelegenheit". besonderen danke natürlich an jörn, der trotz handicap diese tour möglich machte. gute besserung und eine herzliche einladung zu den angesprochenen taunustrails... die anfahrt würde sich garantiert lohnen!
ich werde jetzt erstmal meine wunden lecken und dann raus zum altkönig fahren, dass wetter ist unübersehbar grandios und zwingt einen geradezu aus dem haus.
schöne grüsse, dschugaschwili.


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2007)

Tolle Bilder von eurer Tour ... 

Da ich noch Resturlaub zu nehmen habe, werde ich am morgigen Dienstag einen Blauen einlegen und eine Tagestour durch den Spessart wagen. Hat jemand Interesse und will mit? Uhrzeit, Route etc ist noch alles offen, also bei Interesse bitte per PN bei mir melden... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. März 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche,
> danke für die gestrige "mitfahrgelegenheit". besonderen danke natürlich an jörn, der trotz handicap diese tour möglich machte. gute besserung und eine herzliche einladung zu den angesprochenen taunustrails... die anfahrt würde sich garantiert lohnen!
> ich werde jetzt erstmal meine wunden lecken und dann raus zum altkönig fahren, dass wetter ist unübersehbar grandios und zwingt einen geradezu aus dem haus.
> schöne grüsse, dschugaschwili.



Dann überleg dir schon mal eine Runde. Irgendwie komm ich schon den Berg hoch, aber runter lassen wir's dann richtig krachen. In deinem Plastikrad steckt viel mehr als das gestern gezeigte. [word] Und "ein"stecken kann es auch. Die Jungs vom Wanderheim haben mich gestern noch angerufen und gefragt, wer ihre Parkplatzumrandung deformiert hat.  

Den Patrick nehmen wir auch mit, dann machen wir mal eine Ransom Party.

Rotwild, Ghost, Cube und Fusions, Liteville und Rocky M. werden aber auch "geduldet".


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. März 2007)

Aaaaaaarrrrgh - draussen ist das perfekte Wetter und ich sitz hier im Büro fest. Ist das Leben nicht ungerecht?


----------



## Teddy24 (12. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aaaaaaarrrrgh - draussen ist das perfekte Wetter und ich sitz hier im Büro fest. Ist das Leben nicht ungerecht?



Ich leide mit    - ich kann jetzt zwischendurch nur mal kurz mit dem Hund Luftschnappen!! Aber morgen werde ich mit meinem Mann nochmal die Birkenhainer fahren - damit ich mich nicht wieder VERfahre  

Gruß


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. März 2007)

Tach auch...
Ich bin zurück aus dem guten alten Osnabrück...und muss unbedingt diese Woche fahren.
Habt ihr schon was für diese Woche geplant? Vielleicht Abends? Oder wisst ihr schon ob ihr am WE fahrt?
Bei dem Wetter werde ich immer ganz wahnsinnig, wenn ich nicht raus komme  
Aber da bin ich bestimmt nicht der Einzige...
Gruß
HR1


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. März 2007)

Am Samstag gilt es die Eintracht zu supporten. Da ziehe das Waldstadion den Trails vor.

Ob ich am Sonntag fahre entscheidet sich morgen. Gewinnen die Lions gegen Berlin geht es ab Freitag in den PO's gegen die Adler. Am Sonntag wäre dann ein Heimspiel und das erfordert meine Anwesenheit in der Icehall.

Dauerkartenterror allez. [klatsch-klatsch]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. März 2007)

Ich sehe schon...man muss auch mal Prioritäten setzen  
Aber ich denke doch, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der sich am WE im Wald vergnügen will   
@[email protected] da geht doch was?!


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ... Aber ich denke doch, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der sich am WE im Wald vergnügen will
> @[email protected] da geht doch was?!



Ruhig Brauner, Brrrrrr... 

Bei uns geht immer was. Ich werde morgen tagsüber fahren und wenn das Wetter mitspielt auch am Wochenende. Ob es dann diese Woche abends bei mir nochmal klappt, weiss ich heute noch nicht - ich denke aber, daß die anderen Wölfe auch nicht ruhighalten können, oder?? Jedenfalls ist für Freitag ja noch der Nightride   in der Steinheimer Unterwelt aähhhh Altstadt geplant... Also genug Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. März 2007)

Sorry....ich kann da einfach nichts für, wenn ich die Sonne sehe dann muss ich einfach *RAUS*
Unterwelt finde ich gut   ich denke es wird besser für mich sein, wenn ich mich von meinem Weibchen fahren lasse,oder?!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. März 2007)

Der Nightride geht bislnag nur als Gerücht rum. Ein LMB Eintrag kann ich nicht finden.

Wohin soll uns die Tour denn führen?  

Ich könnte den Termin ja mal prophylaktisch einstellen und die Details nachreichen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. März 2007)

So ihr Helden, LMB ist drin. 

Wir müssen uns nur noch auf einen Treffpunkt einigen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So ihr Helden, LMB ist drin.
> 
> Wir müssen uns nur noch auf einen Treffpunkt einigen.



Mann bist du ungeduldig, jetzt nimmste mir auch noch meine Tour weg.... 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matric (12. März 2007)

Hallo miteinander

@[email protected] Heute Abend ist Dir zu kurzfristig, oder?
Ansonsten könnte ich noch Do. Abend so ab 17.30 Uhr.

@[email protected] Fährt jemand am Do. Abend zufällig eine Crosser-geeignete Tour?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mann bist du ungeduldig, jetzt nimmste mir auch noch meine Tour weg....
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Soll ich den Eintrag wieder löschen?


----------



## Google (12. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs, hallo Mädels 

Es ist nun an der Zeit mich schweren Herzens von Euch für ein paar Tage zu verabschieden  

Malle ruft  Morschefrüh gehts los   

Wölfe, haltet die Schwänze steif und macht was aus dem Wetter  

Bis die Tage  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2007)

viel Spass, Google... und tolles Wetter ... und komm heile wieder ... bei dem momentanen Wetter hier bei uns bin ich gar net wirklich neidisch ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. März 2007)

Viel Spaß auf Malle [wink].

Ich hoffe, dir wird die Zeit ohne Trails nicht zu lange.


----------



## L4a-Thompson (13. März 2007)

nabend alle zuasmmen

ist denn schon eine tour am kommenden samstag geplant?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. März 2007)

Hat jemand schon eine Idee für den Freitag? 

Anglerheim in Kahl oder mal der Bruno in Rodenbach (formerly known as Cafe Thomas)?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. März 2007)

Ich kenne mich leider nicht aus, sonst hätte ich bestimmt ne Idee  
Ich werde euch blind vertrauen müssen.... aber ich glaube es gibt schlimmeres! 

@[email protected] wie siehts mit Samstag aus? Hast du schon nen Plan ob du fahren willst (kannst) ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. März 2007)

Der Irish Pub hat in neuen Räumen den Betrieb aufgenommen. Das wäre auch 'ne Idee.


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2007)

Ja, das war heute mal wieder eine echt gelungene Räuberrunde mit anständig Höhenmetern. Rocky hat sich kurzentschlossen freigenommen und wir sind gemeinsam auf Entdeckungstour in den Hochspessart...  

Für das Wochenende steht was ganz Besonderes an: wir planen nämlich, heiligen Boden zu betreten   und uns dort der Leibesertüchtigung hinzugeben... Gefahren wird auf gut ausgebauten Forst- und Teerwegen. Je nach Teilnehmer zwischen 60 und 80 km und 700 - 1200 Höhenmeter. Die Tour wird einschließlich Hin- und Rückfahrt den ganzen Tag dauern - also bitte keine weiteren Aktivitäten planen. Mehr wird noch nicht verraten... Ob Samstag oder Sonntag hängt vom Wetter und der allgemeinen Resonanz auf dieses Posting ab... LMB folgt....

@Hot Rod1: ist damit deine Frage erst mal beantwortet?
@ All: das neue Irish Pub in Hanau ist sicher eine gute Location, ich fürchte aber, daß dort ziemlich viel los sein wird (weil neu). 

@Wölfe: kein LMB unter der Woche? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (13. März 2007)

Kulmi, bin am heiligen Boden interessiert. Lieber Samstags.

Wo wart Ihr denn heute ?

Gruß P.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. März 2007)

Was den Freitag angeht, bin ich flexibel und für Vorschläge aufgeschlossen. @Kulmi & Rocky - was wäre eine Alternative?

Am Samstag und Sonntag werde ich an keiner Tour teilnehmen können. Samstag steht voll und ganz im Zeichen der SGE und am Sonntag bitten die Lions zum Tanz.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

nach dem ich meine Wunden geleckt und meinen Hunger gestillt habe kann ich jetzt was schreiben.
Die Tour durch den Spessart war super und viel besser als arbeiten! 
Die haben dort ganze Arbeit vollbracht. Es gibt 7 gut beschilderte Touren aller schwierigkeiten. 
Ist ein gutes Training für die Alpen, dort sind die größeren Brüder des Langen Elends! 
Wegen Freitag, ich würde sagen wir treffen uns in Steinheim im Urigen. Da können wir erst mal was schönes essen.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. März 2007)

Guten Morgen ihr edlen Helden der Trails.

Die schöne Tour gestern sei euch gegönnt. Es ist wirklich eine Schande, bei so einem Wetter arbeiten zu müssen. Aber irgendwie gilt es auch die Rechnungen zu zahlen.

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe eben den LMB aktualisiert. Um die Tischreservierung kümmere ich mich heute abend. Ich tue alles, damit sich unser eigentlicher Tourguide Rocky völlig auf seine verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe vorbereiten kann.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr edlen Helden der Trails.
> 
> Die schöne Tour gestern sei euch gegönnt. Es ist wirklich eine Schande, bei so einem Wetter arbeiten zu müssen. Aber irgendwie gilt es auch die Rechnungen zu zahlen.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich habe eben den LMB aktualisiert. Um die Tischreservierung kümmere ich mich heute abend. Ich tue alles, damit sich unser eigentlicher Tourguide Rocky völlig auf seine verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe vorbereiten kann.



Hallo Bruder,

du bist so gut zu mir! 
Bis Freitag.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2007)

Noch ein kleiner Tip: schaut mal auf www.bikewald.de. 2 der beschilderten Touren (z.B. 5 + 7) schaffen wir an einem Nachmittag problemlos. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht wirklich sicher, ob das das Richtige ist für den Tag nach dem Freitags-Nightride  ?

Mal schauen, was das liebe Wetter für uns am WE bereithält.... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. März 2007)

Moin zusammen.
Das mit Freitag hört sich sehr gut an, jetzt muss mir nur noch einer erklären, wie ich dort hinkomme und dann bin ich glücklich  
@[email protected] die Touren sehen echt super aus!!! Und ich glaube wegen dem Nite-Ride am Freitag brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, wir müssen uns ja nicht völlig überanstrengen...
Gruß
HR1


----------



## fohns (14. März 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

bin am wochenende im gelobten land und kann daher weder an der heilger-boden- noch an der einkehrrunde teilnehmen.
Euch viel spaß. renkt euch nicht die arme beim heben aus.

grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## L4a-Thompson (14. März 2007)

ist die tour über 60 km auch etwas für einsteiger oder eher was für fortgeschrittene? 
am samstag würde ich mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. März 2007)

@ÄitschAhrOne
Hier findest du die Adresse:


@Cersten
Sag einmal mein Schnurzelhase, fährst du am Freitag zufällig über Rodenbach und könntest mich mitnehmen? [shy] Ich wäre dann beim Auffüllen meiner Elektrolythspeicher nicht so beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. März 2007)

@Bruder Jörn
Alllerallerbestesten Dank!
Jetzt finde ich den Laden auch  

Das wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2007)

L4a-Thompson schrieb:


> ist die tour über 60 km auch etwas für einsteiger oder eher was für fortgeschrittene?
> am samstag würde ich mitfahren



Ganz klar nein - das ist nix für Anfänger.  

Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht bei den 60 km bleiben und die Höhenmeter sind auch ganz ordentlich. Wenn du nicht regelmäßig größere Touren mit Höhenmetern fährst, solltest du dich bei diesem Vorhaben nicht anmelden. 

Du solltest lieber mal bei unseren kleineren Touren oder beim Mainspacken mitfahren, um zu sehen, wo du stehst.

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. März 2007)

Wie ich den derzeitigen Teilnehmerkreis einschätze, wird das am Freitag eher ein hochakademischer Monolog unseres Tourguides über die dramatischen Auswirkungen des Reifenverschleisses bei Verwendung abstandener Luft in MTB-Reifen unter besonderer Berücksichtung einer ungenügenden Kettenspannung.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie ich den derzeitigen Teilnehmerkreis einschätze, wird das am Freitag eher ein hochakademischer Monolog unseres Tourguides über die dramatischen Auswirkungen des Reifenverschleisses bei Verwendung abstandener Luft in MTB-Reifen unter besonderer Berücksichtung einer ungenügenden Kettenspannung.



Was hast du denn für Drogen genommen?


----------



## L4a-Thompson (14. März 2007)

na da lass ich das mal lieber mit euch am samstag
hat denn jemand lust eine kleinere tour am samstag von 50-60 km zu unternehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Drogen genommen?



Drogen? Keine.[shocked]

Ich habe eben entschieden, in 2 Wochen übers Wochenende an den Lago zu fahren. Endlich wieder mal ein richtiger DH. Min. 1.000 Höhenmeter am Stück im freien Fall abwärts. Das ist was für Papas Sohn. 

Übrigens - neueste Info von Alps. Die Mindestteilnehmerzahl ist erreicht. Die Tour findet definitiv statt.  Zu unserem Termin sind nur noch ein Einzel- und ein Doppelzimmer frei.

Sollte einer unserer neuen Mitfahrer oder einer der anonymen Mitleser Interesse haben, wir fahren in der Zeit vom 14. bis 21.07. von Garmisch nach Riva. Infos dazu gerne am Freitag oder bei einer der nächsten gemeinsamen Touren.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. März 2007)

Wie jetzt? Keine Drogen? Auch nicht vielleicht ganz ganz kleine fast harmlose Drogen?  
Dann bleibe ich am Freitag wohl besser in Frankfurt! 


Am Lago brauchst du allerdings wirklich keine Drogen....die DH´s da sind sooooo geil, da fällt dir echt ein "Ei aus der Hose" (mir jedenfalls immer  )


----------



## bike69 (15. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @ÄitschAhrOne
> Hier findest du die Adresse:
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal Bruder, wie kannst Du mir den Weg von Bruchköbrl - Rodenbach - Steinheim erklären, so das ich auch verstehen, dass es der kürzeste für mich ist   Wuss gar nicht, dass die B45 bei Dir vorbei kommt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. März 2007)

Ich wollte dir nur den Weg durch die verkehrmäßig chronisch überlastete Innenstadt ersparen und dir einen Weg über landschaftlich reizvolle Landstraßen ans Herz legen.


----------



## g-wa (15. März 2007)

Hallo alle,

...irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch...

...heiliger Boden, mehr als 60 km, ordentlich Höhenmeter...
von welcher Tour ist die Rede? Wäre auch interessiert.

g-wa


----------



## Teddy24 (15. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

och menno, muss doch mal meinen Frust loswerden! Jetzt bin ich so schön motiviert und nu bin ich heute den ganzen Tag am Frieren und Naseputzen   Also nix heute mit Fahren!!  Hoffe ich bin bis Sonntag wieder in Ordnung, da wollte mein Mann mal ausprobieren, wie fit ich wirklich bin  Mal sehen, welche Tour er da vorgesehen hat!

bis bald


----------



## mkolb (15. März 2007)

Hallo,
die Touren hören sich gut an. Fahrt ihr dieses Jahr wieder ? Ich fahre derzeit so 1000-1500 hm ... 
Ich wohne in Seligenstadt und fahre öfters Richtung Hahnenkamm/Spessart/Odenwald ... also alles mögliche.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. März 2007)

Wir fahren schon die ganze Zeit. Bleib einfach hier am Ball und beachte die LMB Einträge.

Die Touren liegen im Schnitt zwischen 50 und 60 Km, je nach Streckenlänge kommen zwischen 500 und 800 Hm zusammen. Bei Tagestouren darf es dann auch etwas mehr werden.


----------



## mkolb (15. März 2007)

na, dann kann ich schon mal meine eigene Tour als Guide anbieten:

http://www.adfc-seligenstadt.de/07nachwesten.htm

Das ist eine Einstiegstour (flache Strecke) in die Saison. Nicht jeder ist schon fit und daher muß erstmal die Grundlage geschaffen werden. Habe auf der Seite eine kleine Karte & Beschreibung hinterlegt.
Wer Interesse hat, jeder ist willkommen.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Kulminator (15. März 2007)

@ all: hier ist das angekündigte Wochenend-Event ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. März 2007)

Der Tisch für den morgigen Nightride ist für 20.00 Uhr im Uriges reserviert.

Der Eintrag von Kulmi hört sich sehr interessant an, und nicht zu sagen: verlockend.

Dennoch, am Samstag werde ich nicht mitfahren - ich habe einen wichtigen Termin wahrzunehmen. [sge]


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dennoch, am Samstag werde ich nicht mitfahren - ich habe einen wichtigen Termin wahrzunehmen. [sge]


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. März 2007)

Moin.
Das hört sich echt sehr gut an....allerdings glaube ich, dass uns das Wetter eine Strich durch die Rechnung machen wird   Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt!
Bis heute abend zum Night-Ride  
Gruß an alle
HR1


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2007)

T.G.I.F. - die Arbeitswoche ist fast geschafft und ein kurzweiliger Nightride steht heute noch bevor.

@Kulmi - Zwei Herzen schlagen in meiner Brust. Es stimmt, wenn ich sage: "Leidenschaft ist die Eigenschaft die Leiden schafft." 

Am Samstag ab 15.00 Uhr macht sich eine Unruhe in mir breit, um 15.15 Uhr steigert es sich langsam zu einer leichten Nervosität. 
Wenn dann um 15.25 Uhr der Frankfurter Polizeichor die schönste Fußballhymne Deutschlands anstimmt, dann nimmt einem das schier den Atem. 
Ab 15.30 Uhr ist die Spannung zu greifen, der Pulsschlag beschleunigt sich, die Handflächen werden feucht, das Bier wird nicht mehr genossen sondern in hektischen Schlucken konsumiert. Das Gefühl, wenn 50.000 Menschen IHRE SGE supporten, die Rufe durch das weite Rund hallen, das Bauwerk unter der Begeisterung bebt und dann der Torjubel orkanartig durch den Stadtwald fegt - PRICELESS.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2007)

Ja glaub ich's denn? Google loggt sich von Malle aus ein und grüsst die Eisbären. Alibihalber hat er noch den Zusatz "Spessartwolf" eingefügt, aber kein Wort zu uns. 

Können wir ihm das durchgehen lassen? Ich meine, nach seiner Rückkehr muss es Buße tun und uns im Naturfreundehaus auf Kaffee und Kuchen einladen.


----------



## Ippie (16. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Am Samstag ab 15.00 Uhr macht sich eine Unruhe in mir breit, um 15.15 Uhr steigert es sich langsam zu einer leichten Nervosität.
> Wenn dann um 15.25 Uhr der Frankfurter Polizeichor die schönste Fußballhymne Deutschlands anstimmt, dann nimmt einem das schier den Atem.
> Ab 15.30 Uhr ist die Spannung zu greifen, der Pulsschlag beschleunigt sich, die Handflächen werden feucht, das Bier wird nicht mehr genossen sondern in hektischen Schlucken konsumiert. Das Gefühl, wenn 50.000 Menschen IHRE SGE supporten, die Rufe durch das weite Rund hallen, das Bauwerk unter der Begeisterung bebt und dann der Torjubel orkanartig durch den Stadtwald fegt - PRICELESS.



So wird es mir am morgigen Samstag auch gehen  Wie es so alle 2 Wochen ist.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> T.G.I.F. - die Arbeitswoche ist fast geschafft und ein kurzweiliger Nightride steht heute noch bevor.
> 
> @Kulmi - Zwei Herzen schlagen in meiner Brust. Es stimmt, wenn ich sage: "Leidenschaft ist die Eigenschaft die Leiden schafft."
> 
> ...



Warum Jubelt ihr, wenn die Gäste ein Tor schiessen....


----------



## Ippie (16. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warum Jubelt ihr, wenn die Gäste ein Tor schiessen....



Nein, das ist die Blickrichtung von der Haupttribüne.  Das passt schon


----------



## Ippie (16. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warum Jubelt ihr, wenn die Gäste ein Tor schiessen....



Nein, das ist die Blickrichtung von der Haupttribüne.  Das passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2007)

Im Herzen von Europa liegt mein Frankfurt am Main
Die Bundesliga gibt sich hier gar oft ein Stell-Dich-ein
Hier gibt es eine Eintracht, die spielt Fußball ganz famos
Man kennt sie nicht nur am Mainestrand - nein auf der ganzen Welt
Und wenn sie gewinnt im Waldstadion, dann ist die Stimmung groß

Eintracht vom Main, nur du sollst heute siegen! 
Eintracht vom Main, weil wir dich alle lieben! 
Schieß noch ein Tor, dem Gegner in den Kasten rein! 
Jeder wird sagen, ohne zu fragen in dieser schönen Stadt am Main 
Eintracht aus Frankfurt, du schaffst es wieder, Deutscher Meister zu sein! 

Der Eine liebt sein Mädchen, und der andre liebt den Sport 
Wir schwören auf die Eintracht auch mit unserm Ehrenwort 
Führt sie der Weg mal fort von hier in andre Stadien rein 
Wir sind in Gedanken immer bei Dir, nie wird es anders sein 
Begleiten wird sie unser Chor, drum stimmen alle ein

Eintracht vom Main, nur du sollst heute siegen! 
Eintracht vom Main, weil wir dich alle lieben!
Schieß noch ein Tor, dem Gegner in den Kasten rein! 
Jeder wird sagen, ohne zu fragen in dieser schönen Stadt am Main 
Eintracht aus Frankfurt, du schaffst es wieder, Deutscher Meister zu sein!


----------



## Ippie (16. März 2007)

Ich könnte jetzt die Noten dazu schreiben   Und den Schal hoch halten 
Da treffen wir das Humor-Zentrum von jedem, der statt im Wald auf den hässlichen (Oxxenbacher) Hügel fährt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt die Noten dazu schreiben   Und den Schal hoch halten
> Da treffen wir das Humor-Zentrum von jedem, der statt im Wald auf den hässlichen (Oxxenbacher) Hügel fährt.



Obacht mein lieber, vielleicht treffen wir uns nächstes Jahr da.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2007)

Willst du da demnächst mal 'ne Tour anbieten? Sonst wüsste ich nicht, was mich in diese dunkle Ecke der Republik führen sollte.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Willst du da demnächst mal 'ne Tour anbieten? Sonst wüsste ich nicht, was mich in diese dunkle Ecke der Republik führen sollte.


Das wäre dann der kürzeste Weg zu einem Auswärtsspiel nächste Saison....


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2007)

Moin Miteinander, bestes Bikewetter heute! 

Die geplante Tour findet statt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miky (17. März 2007)

Hi Wölfchenn,
bin dieses Wochenende in der Heimat!  Werd aber nächste Woche wieder mit euch sein!! 

Viel Spaß!

Micha


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2007)

Mit 800 hm und knapp 60 km war dies heute trotz der nicht ganz perfekten Wetterverhältnisse ein gelungener Samstag Nachmittag...

Witzigerweise hab ich heute Post aus Frammersbach bekommen. Ich hatte denen ja erzählt, daß wir eine Gruppe MTBler sind, und in Folge haben die den Bikewaldflyer gleich 10x geschickt... Also bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (17. März 2007)

Tach Jungs  

muss mich ja auch mal im Thread melden  Stehe aber unter Beobachtung.....

Tolle Touren sind wir bisher gefahren, eine 2000er, und eine 1900er  Goil, goil  Super Wetter, 20 C, Sonnenschein  Und bei Euch  
Und der Wolf im Schafspelz, ooeehm Eisbaerenfell hat natuerlich in SA CALOBRA oben auf den Rest gewartet   Harr, Harr...Die Eisbaeren hinter mir fletschen schon ihre Zaehne.

Bis naechste Woche 

Google de Wolf


----------



## Matric (18. März 2007)

Moin Allerseits,

da kann ich Kulmi nur zustimmen.  
Ich freue mich schon drauf, mich das nächste Mal dorthin zu verirren.
Da warten auch bestimmt noch ein paar Trails auf uns.




Kulminator schrieb:


> Mit 800 hm und knapp 60 km war dies heute trotz der nicht ganz perfekten Wetterverhältnisse ein gelungener Samstag Nachmittag...
> 
> Witzigerweise hab ich heute Post aus Frammersbach bekommen. Ich hatte denen ja erzählt, daß wir eine Gruppe MTBler sind, und in Folge haben die den Bikewaldflyer gleich 10x geschickt... Also bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden...
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



@[email protected] Melde hiermit Interesse für einen Flyer an. 

Bis die Tage.


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> @[email protected] Melde hiermit Interesse für einen Flyer an.



damit waren es nur noch neun ... hab dein Interesse vorgemerkt ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Frammersbach bietet eine sehr schöne Landschaft mit teilweise Schwarzwald ähnlichem
Charakter. Bei der gestrigen Tour befanden wir uns aus Mangel an Ortskenntnis nur auf den Forstautobahnen , das Terrain läßt aber unzählige Trails erahnen.
Um diese kennenzulernen wäre es sinnvoll sich an die Locals dranzuhängen.
Für reine Tourenfahrer sind die vollständig beschilderten Rundkurse eine tolle Vorgabe.
Vielen Dank an Kulmi und Rocky für das Erkunden und Guiden der gestrigen Tour.  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Matric (18. März 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Kulmi und Rocky für das Erkunden und Guiden der gestrigen Tour.



JAWOHL, von mir natürlich auch vielen Dank an die beiden !!!

Das hab ich ungehobelter Klotz natürlich vorhin vergessen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. März 2007)

Guten Tach,
die Tour war wirklich supi, obwohl das Wetter nicht so berauschend war!
Lag zum großen Teil auch an der tollen Gruppe  
Hat echt spaß gemacht...besten Dank an alle!

@[email protected] hier ist noch einer mit Interesse (klar,oder?!)  

Bis denne

Gruß 
Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mir das Wetter heute so anschaue bin ich froh das wir gestern gefahren sind! 
War eine schöne Tour und die Trails werden wir auch noch finden..... 
@[email protected]
ich will auch einen!

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2007)

Morsche zusammen,

was habe ich am Samstag verpasst, wie war die Tour?

@Kulmi - ich würde auch gern so ein Tourenpaket mein Eigen nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen,
> 
> was habe ich am Samstag verpasst, wie war die Tour?
> 
> @Kulmi - ich würde auch gern so ein Tourenpaket mein Eigen nennen.



Auch morsche.... 
der Spessart rund um Frammersbach hat nochmal eine ganz andere Qualität als "unser" Spessart rund um Hahnenkann und Fernblick. Wie der Ede schon bemerkt hat, ist das Aussehen schwarzwaldähnlich mit einer interessanten Mischung aus Nadel- und Laubbäumen. Besonders gefallen mir die wilden Flussläufe parallel der Waldwege.  
Obwohl wir "nur" auf den ausgeschilderten MTB Touren unterwegs waren, lässt ein Blick ins Unterholz erahnen, welche Trails dort von uns noch entdeckt werden wollen... Und an Höhenmetern und Einkehrmöglichkeiten   mangelt es auch nicht...  ideal also für uns Vorspessartwölfe... 
Habe gestern im Internet die GPS Daten zum Frammersbach und Wombach Marathon entdeckt. Muss mal zusehen, wie ich die Daten in den TomTom einspiele und dann wird's wirklich interessant....
Die Flyerreservierungen sind vorgemerkt.

Gruß und schöne Woche
Kulmi


----------



## Google (20. März 2007)

Moin Jungs  

Ich bin auch wieder da....Mit Winterpokalpunkten im Gepäck   Aber das ist nurn drittrangig  

Mallorca war dieses Jahr der aaabsolute Knaller   Reichlich Sonne, Reichlich Kilometer, Reichlich Höhenmeter, Reichlich zu Futtern  Das schönste Mallorca seit 2005 ! Mir fehlen die Worte  Jetzt muß ich erst mal auspacken....

Bis die Tage im Wolfsrudel


----------



## hoschie (20. März 2007)

Hallo Leute, Sportsfreunde, Weltreisende,...
zuersteinmal - seid alle gegrüßt.
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Bikebastler unter Euch:
Gibts in der näheren Umgebung eine Lackiererrei, die nen Fahrradrahmen "pulverbeschichtet"? Hat jemand von Euch nen Tip oder gar selber Erfahrung damit?
Ich möchte meinen Rahmen nicht irgendwo einschicken, nen Haufen Porto bezahlen, und ihn dann irgendwann wieder bei der Post abholen.
Lieber würde ich ihn selber vorbeibringen, über den Preis reden und ihn dann wieder abholen. Deshalb sollte es irgendwo hier im Umkreis sein (bin selbst aus Langenselbold)
In einer Autolackiererei im Ort habe ich schon gefragt...die machen sowas nicht - konnten auch keine Auskunft geben.
Also Leute, bin für jede Auskunft dankbar...
Übrigens: Es soll mein altes CC - Floater wieder aufgebaut werden - leicht natürlich. Vorher aber soll er nen neuen Lack (bzw. Pulver) bekommen.
Hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wieder im Wald.
Grüße vom Hoschie


----------



## fohns (20. März 2007)

goil, Google. bin ganz schön neidisch...
näxt jahr will ich mit!!!!
hast abgenommen, was?  

aber wir fahren ja noch in die alpen.
das hat ja auch was.  

schöne willkommensgrüße
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2007)

hoschie schrieb:


> Gibts in der näheren Umgebung eine Lackiererrei, die nen Fahrradrahmen "pulverbeschichtet"? Hat jemand von Euch nen Tip oder gar selber Erfahrung damit?


DAS ist die Adresse, wenn es um's pulvern geht hier in Rhein-Main. Dort lassen, meinen Informationen nach, auch einige hier gut bekannte und gefahrenen "Rhein-Main-Bike-Schmieden" pulvern


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2007)

Hast du den Beckl schon mal angesprochen?


----------



## hoschie (20. März 2007)

@Erdi: genau das habe ich gesucht;0)
Thanx
@BJ: genau den Beckl hatte ich gefragt, der macht sowas nicht


----------



## Google (20. März 2007)

Was les ich denn da für böse Absichten  


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> .......nach seiner Rückkehr muss es Buße tun und uns im Naturfreundehaus auf Kaffee und Kuchen einladen.


 Tja, so ist das wenn die geizigen Eisbären zu wenig  fürs Internet im Hotel ausgeben wollen und dann Ihre Passwörter fürs anmelden im Forum nicht parat haben  Da mußte der Google mal herhalten und schnell Grüße übersenden. Oder war das gar Absicht   Aber schön zu wissen, dass Ihr auf mich Wert legt  

@[email protected] Ich hätte auch gerne einen Flyer  

@[email protected] Ja war echt geil. Ich habe weder abgenommen noch zugenommen....Trotz der Völlerei . Wenn Ihr Euren AlpenX macht, wird mein Neidfaktor nicht kleiner sein  

Da ja durchaus eine nicht mindere Zahl der Mtb`ler auch RR fährt, noch ein paar Bilderchen von Mallorca  Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne noch eine Auswahl in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. März 2007)

Red dich nicht raus, du hast bei den Eisbären gegrüßt, bei uns nicht. Da helfen jetzt auch keine fadenscheinigen Begründungen mehr. 
Das Tribunal hat am vergangenen Freitag darüber entschieden: Naturfreunde, Kaffee, Kuchen - stell dich schon mal drauf ein.

Sehr schöne Bilder übrigens. Aber sag, wo hast du die Trails versteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

Einen wunderschönen zusammen,
könnt Ihr vielleicht mal mit den Urlaubsbildern aufhören, wer soll sich da noch auf die Arbeit konzentrieren können?

*manbinichneidischsmilie*


und noch was: Was habt Ihr den mit M.A.T. gemacht, der schaut auf dem letzten Bild irgendwie bedrückt?


----------



## Teddy24 (21. März 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nach meiner Zwangsschnupfenpause sind Volker und ich gestern eine kleine Runde gefahren und es war wieder schööön! Zum Glück, wenn ich heute da rausschaue! Zum Wochenende hin soll es ja wieder schöner werden! Ich merke nur, dass es bei mir vorallem bergab noch sehr hapert  da hab' ich einfach noch zu viel Schiß - geb ich ehrlich zu!! Aber ich hoffe mit der Übung kommt dann einfach die Sicherheit! Und wenn ich jetzt gleich meinem Mann in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit hinterherfahren könnte, wäre schon komisch  


Bis demnächst wieder


----------



## KillerN (21. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Frammersbach gelesen. Wenn ihr wirklich mal die Wettkampfstrecke am GPS nachfahrt wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei (sofern das am Wochenende stattfindet) bitte postet diese Tour auf auch bei den Eisbären, ich glaube da haben mehrere Interresse dran  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. März 2007)

Einfach locker bleiben und Finger weg von der Bremse. Lass es laufen (aber nicht übertreiben), Speed stabilisiert. Wenn du während der ganzen Abfahrt auf der Bremse stehst, dann verkrampfst du und hast das Gefühl, den Hang runterzueiern. 

Und um auf Googles Bilder noch einen draufzusetzten, hier mal ein motivierender "Fahrplan":

Noch 9 Tage bis zum Lago, noch 37 Tage bis Finale und 114 Tage bis zur Transalp.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und um auf Googles Bilder noch einen draufzusetzten, hier mal ein motivierender "Fahrplan":
> 
> Noch 9 Tage bis zum Lago, noch 37 Tage bis Finale und 114 Tage bis zur Transalp.




Noch 9 Tage bis Arosa


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2007)

noch 279 tage bis weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch 279 tage bis weihnachten



Hör doch auf mit den Festen wo mir das letzte Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe Frammersbach gelesen. Wenn ihr wirklich mal die Wettkampfstrecke am GPS nachfahrt wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei (sofern das am Wochenende stattfindet) bitte postet diese Tour auf auch bei den Eisbären, ich glaube da haben mehrere Interresse dran
> 
> ...



Cheers KillerN,
klar kriegste das mit. Wir machen grundsätzlich immer LMB Einträge ... 
Problematisch wird die Navigation mit meinem TomTom - besser wäre eigentlich ein Garmin. Ich meine, daß wir die Marathonstrecken in Frammersbach oder Wombach erst irgendwann im Mai angehen sollten. Bis dahin kann ich mit dem TomTom ja noch üben.... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## m.a.t. (21. März 2007)

Wombach kann ich euch guiden, da kenne ich die 95km(Original)- oder die 55km-Strecke auswendig. Frammersbach ist schwieriger, da gibt es mehr Abzweigungen, da bekomme ich wahrscheinlich nur die ersten 30-40km hin.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Kedi (21. März 2007)

Hey Google, 

hab dich erwischt!

Geile Bilder, sauschöne Landschaften! Das Bild mit euch viern sieht lustig aus: 4 Musketiere, die sich nicht gescheut haben, sich ordentlich an den Anstiegen zu quälen!!!


----------



## Google (21. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und noch was: Was habt Ihr den mit M.A.T. gemacht, der schaut auf dem letzten Bild irgendwie bedrückt?


Na ja..kurz vorher isser mit der rechten Gesichtshälfte am Fels langeschrabbt ....Nee, ne. Spass beiseite. Der Kerl war net nur im Hotel am FRE§§EN sondern schlimmer noch während der Touren  Auf dem Bild verspeist er gerade sein "Hürzeler Sportfrühstückspacket"





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und um auf Googles Bilder noch einen draufzusetzten, hier mal ein motivierender "Fahrplan":
> 
> Noch 9 Tage bis zum Lago, noch 37 Tage bis Finale und 114 Tage bis zur Transalp.


Was soll da für mich motivierend sein 


Kulminator schrieb:


> Frammersbach oder Wombach erst irgendwann im Mai angehen sollten.


Zeitplanungen sind immer schlecht  Mann soll die Feste feiern wie sie kommen ! Einfach fahren wenn das Wetter gut ist  Vielleicht outet suich ja noch der Erdi01 mit seinem GPS  Die Strecke ist auch gar nicht besonders technisch  

*Steht eigentlich schon etwas zum WE an  Ich würd gerne am Sonntag "chillen" Wetter soll gut werden​*Ist das groß genug ?

Bis bald im Wald

Google de Wolf


----------



## Google (21. März 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hey Google,
> 
> hab dich erwischt!
> 
> Geile Bilder, sauschöne Landschaften! Das Bild mit euch viern sieht lustig aus: 4 Musketiere, die sich nicht gescheut haben, sich ordentlich an den Anstiegen zu quälen!!!


Das kannst Du laut sagen !! Wann fahren wir eigentlich ne gemeinsame Rennertour damit ich bei Dir mal mithalten kann. Aber net so lange warten, sonst ist die Fitness wieder wesch  

Genau Matthias ! Wann fahren wir Wombach


----------



## m.a.t. (21. März 2007)

Wombach nur nach mind. 3 Tagen Trockenheit. Ansonsten ist ne Schlammschlacht garantiert, darauf hab ich erstmal keinen Bock.
Zur Info: Am Sonntag ist RTF in Ilbenstadt. Wetter soll ganz gut werden, aber noch keine Malleverhältnisse.
ciao, matthias
PS: Klar, an dem Tag mit der Schlangenstrasse fresse ich wirklich auf jedem Bild was. War schlimm


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. März 2007)

Schrei nicht so rum.  

Grundsätzlich bin ich am Wochenende dabei. Es kann allerdings passieren, dass ich Sonntag kurzfristig nach Mannheim fahre. Mal sehen welchen Eindruck die Lions am Freitag hinterlassen.


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Wombach kann ich euch guiden, da kenne ich die 95km(Original)- oder die 55km-Strecke auswendig. Frammersbach ist schwieriger, da gibt es mehr Abzweigungen, da bekomme ich wahrscheinlich nur die ersten 30-40km hin.
> ciao, matthias



Hi m.a.t.,
o.k. den Job in Wombach haste schon sicher. Termin machen wir je nach Wetterverhältnissen. 

Gruß 
Kulmi


----------



## Teddy24 (21. März 2007)

Hallo nochmal,



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Einfach locker bleiben und Finger weg von der Bremse. Lass es laufen (aber nicht übertreiben), Speed stabilisiert. Wenn du während der ganzen Abfahrt auf der Bremse stehst, dann verkrampfst du und hast das Gefühl, den Hang runterzueiern.
> :



jo, das Problem habe ich halt momentan noch, aber wie gesagt, ich denke, dass das jetzt mit mehr Übung auch etwas vergeht! Bin ja jetzt auch schon etwas schneller unterwegs als in der ersten Woche und erst recht als mit meinem alten Fahrrad, naja, da konnte ich sowas ja gar nicht fahren! Aber wenn ich an die Abfahrt im 24Stundenrennen denke   uiui, mal schauen, wann ich sowas fahre  ?!? Vorallem dann in der Geschwindigkeit! Freu mich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon auf Freitag und Sonntag, da wollen wir wieder fahren und dann schauen wir mal, ob wir mal bei Euch demnächst mitfahren. Wenn mein Mann mitfährt, dann hab' ich auch zur Not jemanden der dann vielleicht mit mir heimfährt, wenn ich nicht mehr kann.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (21. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

sende euch hiermit ein paar warme Grüsse aus Tunesien.... 
Wir haben hier 24 Grad und Sonnenschein.
Die Bike sind nicht so toll, aber dafür die Kurse, Spinning, usw...
Den Rest, wass Ihr wirklich wissen wollt, erzähle ich euch bei der nächsten Tour  
Euch noch eine schöen Zeit und bis nächste Woche ....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. März 2007)

Schau an, schau an, unser altinternationaler Kamelhändler meldet sich vom Tatort. 

Cersten, lass dir keinen Teppich andrehen und auch sein eine Wasserpfeife passt ganz schlecht in den Trinkrucksack.

Bis die Tage.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. März 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> sende euch hiermit ein paar warme Grüsse aus Tunesien....
> Wir haben hier 24 Grad und Sonnenschein.
> ...



Servus,

mach mal ein paar schöne Bilder aber ned von den Bike's....... 

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Hessen!!! 
Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (22. März 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> ... Den Rest, wass Ihr wirklich wissen wollt, erzähle ich euch bei der nächsten Tour



... na darauf sind wir ja wirklich gespannt ... 

Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir und komm heil wieder.... 

Gruß Roman


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. März 2007)

Was ist denn für das Wochenende angesagt?  Fahren wir 'ne gemütliche Frühlingsrunde oder bauen wir Schneemänner?

Ich bin im Moment etwas uninspiriert, deswegen habe ich noch keinen Tourenvorschlag parat.


----------



## Kulminator (22. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was ist denn für das Wochenende angesagt?  Fahren wir 'ne gemütliche Frühlingsrunde oder bauen wir Schneemänner?
> 
> Ich bin im Moment etwas uninspiriert, deswegen habe ich noch keinen Tourenvorschlag parat.



Hey, Google ist doch wieder da - ich erinnere mich, daß er uns zu Kaffee und Kuchen einladen wollte   ...

In eigener Sache: habe dieses Jahr wirklich ernsthafte Probleme, meinen Resturlaub wegzubekommen. Deshalb habe ich mir am kommenden Dienstag freigenommen und plane wieder eine nette, anspruchsvolle und sonnige Tagestour.  

Kommt jemand mit?
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. März 2007)

Ja dann - auf zu Googles Kuchentour. 

Die sollen in Naturfreundehaus schon mal die großen Backbleche vorbereiten und die Öfen einheizen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. März 2007)

Mahlzeit Jungs,
schoenenãï¼§ï½ï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ãï¼´ï½ï½ï½ï½ï¼
DasãBier hier schmeckt echt lecker!!!!ãEs ist jetzt halb eins in der Nacht und ich ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ãï¼³ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ã 
Viel Spass beim Bikenãã 

Bis iï½ zwei Wochen


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. März 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> schoenenãï¼§ï½ï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ãï¼´ï½ï½ï½ï½ï¼
> DasãBier hier schmeckt echt lecker!!!!ãEs ist jetzt halb eins in der Nacht und ich ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ãï¼³ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ã
> Viel Spass beim Bikenãã
> ...



Hallo,

trinke einen fÃ¼r uns mit, hier ist schei$$ Wetter! 

GruÃ Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. März 2007)

Wenn ich im Büro sitze, ist mir das Wetter eigentlich egal. Aber irgendwann darf dieser komische Winter auch mal enden.

Am Sonntag soll's recht passabel werden. Das schreit nach einer legendenbildenden Tour.


----------



## Google (22. März 2007)

Einen schönen Abend sowohl an die entflohenen als auch an die daheim gebliebenen Biker  

Eine Runde Kuchen gebe ich natürlich gerne aus...Da brauchts aber keinen Grund dazu...zumal es auch keinen gibt. Das mache ich auch gerne einfach nuuuuur sooooooo meine Lieben ...Zumal die Resonanz dieses WE eh sehr mager ausfallen dürfte   Also wenns erwünscht ist und auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch  o ) mache mer halt wieder was bei uns im Vorderspessart. Obwohl ich auch mal ganz gerne fremde Gefilde unter die Stollen nehmen würde  

Aber ich saachs Euch gleich: Der Kuchen muß erst mal verdient werden  Trailig wirds bei den Verhältnissen wohl eher nicht, dafür müssen aber mal ein paar Hm  abgearbeitet werden: 1200 +  Ich lass mir was für Sonntag einfallen wenns erwünscht ist.

Ansonsten werd ich vielleicht wieder meinen Renner strapazieren  Oder gibts von Euch ne Altertnative mit reichlich HM ? Wäre auch ok  Steckt da eine Überlegung drin ? :





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Am Sonntag soll's recht passabel werden. Das schreit nach einer legendenbildenden Tour.




Also äussert Euch mal .

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (22. März 2007)

aach Google, du bist immer soooo diplomatisch... 

wir wollen dir natürlich nicht bei der Planung deiner Kuchentour vorweggreifen und dich in keinster Weise beeinflussen. Ich stimme dir zu, daß es Sonntag - auch wenn das Wetter schön werden sollte - nicht besonders trailig wird... 1200+ hm sind aber schon ziemlich sportlich, meinst du nicht auch? Also lass dir mal was einfallen - bin gespannt...


----------



## Kulminator (22. März 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs,
> schoenenãï¼§ï½ï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ãï¼´ï½ï½ï½ï½ï¼
> DasãBier hier schmeckt echt lecker!!!!ãEs ist jetzt halb eins in der Nacht und ich ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ï½ãï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ãï¼³ï½ï½ï½ï½ï½ã
> Viel Spass beim Bikenãã
> ...



Sayonara ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. März 2007)

Ihr habt's aber gut vor. 1.200 Hm kann nur einer vorschlagen, der gerade ein Trainingslager hinter sich gebracht hat. 

Wie gesagt, mir schwebt noch nichts vor, das war eben nur so dahingesagt. 

Ach da fällt mir was ein. Google - ich bin dir noch die Rhön Berichte schuldig. Ich mach sie fertig und schick sie dir im Laufe des Abends. Muß nur die Zeitung raussuchen.


----------



## Google (22. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mir schwebt noch nichts vor, das war eben nur so dahingesagt.


Ooch 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach da fällt mir was ein. Google - ich bin dir noch die Rhön Berichte schuldig. Ich mach sie fertig und schick sie dir im Laufe des Abends. Muß nur die Zeitung raussuchen.


Wäre Klasse  Die Touristinformation "Rhön" hat bikemäßig nicht soo viele Infos zugeschickt. Ich bin mom. nur in so weit schlauer geworden, dass die Mountainbikestrecken gut ausgeschildert seien, ein Schild mit einem bergauf fahrenden Biker mit Rucksack ist die Erkennung. Viielleicht solte ich noch mal einen örtlichen Bikeverein oder ähnliches suchen und befragen  

Zwei Äusserungen gibts schon mal zum Sonntag. Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ooch  Wäre Klasse  Die Touristinformation "Rhön" hat bikemäßig nicht soo viele Infos zugeschickt. Ich bin mom. nur in so weit schlauer geworden, dass die Mountainbikestrecken gut ausgeschildert seien, ein Schild mit einem bergauf fahrenden Biker mit Rucksack ist die Erkennung. Viielleicht solte ich noch mal einen örtlichen Bikeverein oder ähnliches suchen und befragen
> 
> Zwei Äusserungen gibts schon mal zum Sonntag. Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus ?



Servus,

das mit den Schildern ist so eine Sache! 
Im Spessart sind die Strecken auch beschildert, aber manche sind sehr schlecht zu sehen. Ein Plan ist immer besser!
Ich kann dieses WE nicht habe Kinderdienst! Wünche Euch aber viel Spass. 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (23. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das mit den Schildern ist so eine Sache!
> Im Spessart sind die Strecken auch beschildert, aber manche sind sehr schlecht zu sehen. Ein Plan ist immer besser!
> ...



stimmt, aber die Schilder im Spessart haben keinen bergauf fahrenden Biker mit Rucksack als Erkennungszeichen. Sollten wir denen mal vorschlagen.  

Schade, daß es bei dir nicht klappt. Wie schauts Dienstags bei dir aus? Kannste nicht auch einen Blauen einlegen?
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (23. März 2007)

@[email protected] Gibt dann wohl höchstens ein Duett am Sonntag. In der _Bergaufroutenführung_ p ) wären wir dann recht flexibel.

Sag mir nochmal kurz bescheid wie es mit Dir aussieht, evtl. Startzeitwunsch inbegriffen.

Ansonsten fahre ich halt für mich irgendwas.

So unter der Woche mal tagsüber fahren reizt mich ja auch und ist immer wieder mal schön. Besonders bei den Wetteraussichten. Zu dumm, dass ich leider nicht kann  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (23. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Gibt dann wohl höchstens ein Duett am Sonntag. In der _Bergaufroutenführung_ p ) wären wir dann recht flexibel.
> 
> Sag mir nochmal kurz bescheid wie es mit Dir aussieht, evtl. Startzeitwunsch inbegriffen.



ähhhmmmm, wieso Duett? Denke doch, daß Ede und Bruder und fohns dabei sind, oder? 

Mein Startzeitwunsch wäre 10:45 Uhr am Shooters... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## mtb-spass (23. März 2007)

Hi,

bin neu hier im Forum.

Wohne im Jossgrund (40 Lenze alt) und fahr so ca 4000-5000 km pro Jahr, zur Zeit noch nicht top fit. Ist das was für Euch zum Mitfahren oder bin ich zu langsam, keine Ahnung wie schnell Ihr seit. 

Gruß


----------



## fohns (23. März 2007)

@sonntag
klar bin ich dabei!

greez vom 
fohns.


----------



## Google (23. März 2007)

uups....öhhm. Irgendwie dachte ich, dass der Großteil (auch fohns ??)ausgeflogen ist, ich glaub ich hab mich noch nicht aklimatisiert  Bruder Jörn hatte sich ja seehr zurückhaltend geäussert und der Ede gar nich...Deshalb meine Vermutung.

Na ja seis drum. 10:45 Uhr hört sich gut an, ich glaub es lohnt sich sogar ein Last-Minute-Eintrag. Habe allerdings mom _temporären _Stress so dass ich wohl erst heuteabend etwas reinsetzen kann.

@[email protected] Mit den Lenzen passts schon mal ganz gut, 4000- 5000 Km sind doch auch ganz ok. Wenn Du mom nicht ganz untrainiert bist, probiers doch einfach aus. Die Tour wird "mittel", d.h. ich empfehle in der Regel 1-2 mal/Woche regelmäßiges Biken im Gelände bei mind. 50 Km. Dann passts schon 

Schau bis spätestens Morgenmittag nochmal hier rein, dann stehen alle Infos zur Tour.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (23. März 2007)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum.
> 
> ...



solange die 4000 - 5000 km keine Höhenkilometer sind, passt du relativ gut zu uns. Aber von Jossgrund haste einen etwas längeren Anfahrtsweg, oder?
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. März 2007)

Denkt auch dran, am Wochenende wird die Uhr umgestellt.

11.00 Uhr (Sommerzeit) am Parkplatz wäre i.O.

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass ich von meinem Bürofenster auf verschneite Spessarthöhenzüge sehe?  Auch im Odenwald und Taunus drängt sich mir der Eindruck auf. Trockene Trails werden wir dann sicher nicht vorfinden.


----------



## Kulminator (23. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Denkt auch dran, am Wochenende wird die Uhr umgestellt.
> 
> 11.00 Uhr (Sommerzeit) am Parkplatz wäre i.O.
> 
> Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass ich von meinem Bürofenster auf verschneite Spessarthöhenzüge sehe?  Auch im Odenwald und Taunus drängt sich mir der Eindruck auf. Trockene Trails werden wir dann sicher nicht vorfinden.



Im Moment sieht es ja gar nicht nach Sommer aus - aber der Hinweis auf die Sommerzeit ist echt wichtig. Deshalb schlage ich vor, daß wir uns um 11 Uhr am SHOOTERS treffen und ca 30 Min später am Parkplatz.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. März 2007)

11.30 Uhr nach neuer Zeit kommt mir entgegen. 

Mal sehen ob ich meinen neuen Zeitmesser dann auch bis Sonntag in Betrieb nehmen kann.  Das Ding hat so viele Funktionen, dagegen ist die NASA-Bodenstation ein C64. 

Fahren wir eigentlich auch ne Runde oder geht's gleich ins Naturfreundehaus? Google, ist der Tisch schon reserviert?


----------



## mtb-spass (23. März 2007)

Servus,

wie lange fahrt ihr den am Sonntag?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Google (23. März 2007)

Nàbend Jungs

der LMB-Eintrag ist fertig:

**klick*Höhenmeterlastige Tour am Sonntag*klick**

Ich hoffe die Tour so ok. Hört sich wahrscheinlich schlimmer an als es ist, wir fahren natürlich in einem für jeden relativ genehmen Tempo  Björn, es wird so 11.20/25 an der B 8. Das schaffst Du schon 

@[email protected] Alle Infos zur Tour dürften über dem Link zu lesen sein. Ansonsten einfach hier nochmal fragen oder mich anrufen.

Jungs, ich freu mich schon  

Grüße

Google de Wolf


----------



## Kulminator (23. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich meinen neuen Zeitmesser dann auch bis Sonntag in Betrieb nehmen kann.  Das Ding hat so viele Funktionen, dagegen ist die NASA-Bodenstation ein C64.



Habe ja auch mein NASA Diplom absolvieren müssen und kenne mich jetzt ziemlich gut aus mit dem 710er - dein 725er ist ja funktionell gleich... also kannst du dich bei Fragen ruhig an den Meister halten.... 

Bin für Sonntag schon angemeldet - obwohl ich gestehen muss, daß ich morgen wahrscheinlich zum Skilanglauf in den Vogelsberg fahren werde. Muss mal zusehen, ob ich danach noch fit bin für Malle-Googles Höhenmetertour mit Freikuchen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. März 2007)

Ich muss für morgen absagen. Nachdem die Lions gestern die Serie verlängert haben, geht's zu Spiel 5 in die SAP Arena.


----------



## fohns (24. März 2007)

Google:
wieso lichtpflicht? fahrn wir tunnel durch unseren geliebten spessart??
maulwürfe jagen...........?

bis morsche,
fohns.


----------



## Google (24. März 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> wieso lichtpflicht?


 Ist von einem anderem Eintrag von mir kopiert worden..Natürlich brauchen wir kein Licht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (24. März 2007)

schade. ich hab mich schon auf die unterwelt unseres terrains gefreut...


----------



## Google (25. März 2007)

Nabend Jungs

Mann, mann...was fürn Schlammpes am Hahnenkammm  Jetzt hab ich erst mal genug. Aber die 1200 Hm haben wir trotzdem gefahren und wären wir gefahren wie geplant, wären es wohl gar 1400 Hm geworden . So, das wars mittem Winterpokal. Jetzt wirds endlich wieder Frühling  

Ich fahre auch ganz ohne Motivationshilfe weiter und weiter und weiter...... Am Dienstag sind alle Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen

*After Work am Dienstag​*
Am Donnerstag mach ich wieder Mainspacking

*Mainspacking am Donnerstag​*
Man sieht sich  

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miky (25. März 2007)

wieviel km hatten wir denn zum Schluss? Laut meiner Maschine 62, aber Beine, Rücken und A..... empfinden das ganz anders!!


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2007)

miky schrieb:


> wieviel km hatten wir denn zum Schluss? Laut meiner Maschine 62, aber Beine, Rücken und A..... empfinden das ganz anders!!



Mein Polar hat 85 km und 1185 hm auf der Uhr. Jetzt ist erst mal Regeneration angesagt...


----------



## Teddy24 (26. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs
> 
> Mann, mann...was fürn Schlammpes am Hahnenkammm  Jetzt hab ich erst mal genug.....



Guten Morgen zusammen,

ja so einige Waldwege sind doch noch ziemlich nass   Bin gestern ein Stückchen Birkenhainer gefahren und da waren auch so ein paar Schlammlöcher. Leider wird es diesen Donnerstag nix mit Mainspacken, aber vielleicht kann ich es  ja nächste Woche mal wagen, mit Euch zu fahren. Der Termin ist ja glaub ich fest eingeplant bei Euch, oder?? Die Barbarossatour, weiß noch nicht, aber vielleicht können wir ja mal demnächst zusammen fahren, wenn ihr 'ne für Euch ruhige Tour einplant  ? Irgendwann muss ich mich ja mal trauen  !

Gruß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mein Polar hat 85 km und 1185 hm auf der Uhr. Jetzt ist erst mal Regeneration angesagt...




Kulmi, wir müssen uns demnächst mal über die Polar Funktionen unterhalten.

Ich habe am Samstag eine kleine Testrunde gedreht. Nein, es war keine Biketour, einfach mal eine Runde um die Funktionen auszuprobieren. Der Pulsmesser scheint zu funktionieren, aber die Geschwindigkeits- und Distanzmessung hat nichts angezeigt. 

Eure Berichte von gestern hören sich interessant an. Wie hat der Kuchen geschmeckt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, wir müssen uns demnächst mal über die Polar Funktionen unterhalten.
> 
> Ich habe am Samstag eine kleine Testrunde gedreht. Nein, es war keine Biketour, einfach mal eine Runde um die Funktionen auszuprobieren. Der Pulsmesser scheint zu funktionieren, aber die Geschwindigkeits- und Distanzmessung hat nichts angezeigt.
> 
> Eure Berichte von gestern hören sich interessant an. Wie hat der Kuchen geschmeckt?



Hallo Bruder,

wenn du die Funktionen testest und hast dein Bike nicht dabei kann das auch nicht gehen.....  

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, wir müssen uns demnächst mal über die Polar Funktionen unterhalten.
> 
> Ich habe am Samstag eine kleine Testrunde gedreht. Nein, es war keine Biketour, einfach mal eine Runde um die Funktionen auszuprobieren. Der Pulsmesser scheint zu funktionieren, aber die Geschwindigkeits- und Distanzmessung hat nichts angezeigt.



ich hatte anfänglich auch Schwierigkeiten bei den Standard-Bikefunktionen. Ursache war, daß ich einen anderen Speichenmagneten verwendet hatte. Mit dem Polar Originalmagneten funzt es aber bestens. Selbst die Masten von Mainflingen machen keine Schwierigkeiten - lediglich an Hochspannungsleitungen entlang von Bahngleisen spinnt das Teil... 
Aber wenn du Lust hast, können wir gerne eine "Polar-Nacht"  veranstalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2007)

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag können wir zur "Polar Night" ausrufen. Wieder Steinheimer Altstadt oder lenken wir unsere Schritte mal in den neuen Irish Pub?


----------



## fohns (26. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Eure Berichte von gestern hören sich interessant an. Wie hat der Kuchen geschmeckt?



jepp, war ne denkenswerte tour  
und der kuchen war super! 

grüße
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag können wir zur "Polar Night" ausrufen. Wieder Steinheimer Altstadt oder lenken wir unsere Schritte mal in den neuen Irish Pub?



Ich bin für die Sonnenterasse des Cafe del Sol - Mittwoch nicht zu spät abends - so ab 18:30 Uhr?  Passt dir das? Geht sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2007)

Machen wir 19.00 Uhr im CdS draus. Früher schaffe ich es nicht. 

Brauchen wir einem LMB oder reicht das geschriebene Wort?


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Machen wir 19.00 Uhr im CdS draus. Früher schaffe ich es nicht.
> 
> Brauchen wir einem LMB oder reicht das geschriebene Wort?



o.k. 19 Uhr passt...  LMB hätte den Vorteil, daß wir in etwa wissen wieviel Personen wir sind. Übernimmst du das? Und vergiss deinen 725i nicht....


----------



## bike69 (26. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

schön wieder immer Lande zu sein , um zu lesen, welche Tour ich im So. verpasst habe  

Werde ab heute Abend geschäftlich weg sein und hoffe am Mittwoch bei der Tour wieder da zu sein  

Ist schon etwas für das WE geplannt, mein Bike will aus der Garage  



Kulminator schrieb:


> o.k. 19 Uhr passt...  LMB hätte den Vorteil, daß wir in etwa wissen wieviel Personen wir sind. Übernimmst du das? Und vergiss deinen 725i nicht....


----------



## fohns (26. März 2007)

@bike: welcome back
@google: bin donnerstag dabei. 1730 druckhaus. aber 2,5h bis AB ab druckhaus ist kanpp, hui............. aber gut "ziel in etwa AB", das bekommen wir hin  
@mittwoch: nee, ich nicht. viel spaß Euch.

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2007)

LMB für Mittwoch ist drin.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2007)

@Kulmi - ich habe jetzt einige Einstellungen ausprobiert. Er zeigt nach wie vor keine Geschwindigkeit an.  

Was mir aber auffält, der Geschwindigkeitsmesser blinkt wenn der Magnet vorbeizieht nur ein oder zweimal auf, danach bleibt es dunkel. Könnte es sein, dass die Batterie leer ist. Wie ist's bei deinem Geschwindigkeitsmesser? Ist bei nem neuen Gerät doch sehr verwunderlich.


----------



## Matric (26. März 2007)

Ei Gude wie,

ich habe Neuigkeiten zu verkünden.
Endlich ist es vollbracht, ich habe ein neues Fahrrad!   

Es ist nicht das von mir aversierte Stevens Glide ES geworden, sondern ein LaPierre X-Control 513, und trailtauglich ist das auch.  

Die Jungfernfahrt habe ich schon hinter mir, und ich kann nur sagen:

saugeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattfuß (26. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden. Leider hatte ich nacheinander Erkältung und Magenseuche gehabt. Dadurch bin ich nicht viel zu fahren gekommen und im Trainingsrückstand. :-(
Ich werde mich mit Thomas zusammen, bald wieder euren schönen und lustigen Touren anschließen.
Ich habe einen Termin den ich euch Empfehlen möchte. Die Leute aus Sulzbach Veranstalten ihre 14. Cross Country Spessart Tour !!!
Für nur 6.- Euros bekommt man eine Super Strecke und vieles mehr geboten.
Schaut einfach unter   www.mtb-sulzbach.de  nach.
Dies ist kein Rennen, aber als solches Organisiert. Es gibt keine Zeitenmessung und jeder kann sein Tempo selbst bestimmen. Ideal für alle Anfänger und für Gruppen.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich euch dort Treffe. Also schnell im Kalender eintragen.
Biker-Gruß. Plattfuß

P.S. Schreibt mal eure Meinung.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. März 2007)

Sonntagstour: Beeindruckende Vorstellung vom Google und Fohns am langen Elend. Haben sich eigentlich beide einen Kasten verdient.  

Matric : fettes Bike

Am Mittwoch bei dem schönen Wetter würde ich lieber eine Tour fahren.
Ich dachte Mittwochs 19 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz wäre ein regelmäßiger Tourtermin. Ist das noch ein Thema ?

Grüße Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2007)

Hhmm, den Mittwochstermin habe ich doch sehr lange vernachlässigt. Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt mir unser "Nightride Termin" wieder ein. 

Wir sollten ihn schon wieder aufleben lassen. Allerdings will ich mich unbedingt mit Roman mal über die Polarfunktionen unterhalten. Dieser komische Geschwindigkeitsmesser muss doch ans Laufen zu bringen sein. Das geht aber sicher am ruhigen Biertisch besser als auf dem Bike. Sollte Roman hingegen fahren wollen, dann würde die technische Nachhilfestunde eben ausfallen.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> , sondern ein LaPierre X-Control 513, und trailtauglich ist das auch.


Federweg satt - wo gibt's denn die Franzmänner hier in Rhein Main. Habe ich in noch keinem Laden gesehen


----------



## Google (27. März 2007)

Guten Morgen Jungs und Mädels  

@[email protected] Was möchtest Du zuerst lieber fahren ? Mainspacking oder im Gelände in Euren Gefilden ? Und wo dann treffen ? Wir können ja mal nächste Woche Donnerstag anvisieren. Vielleicht sollten wir vorab phonen wie wir es am besten machen und wenn alles geklärt ist setz ich einen Termin ins Last-Minute-Biking falls noch jemand mit möchte.

@[email protected] Lecker Bike   Sieht aber schwer aus. Hast Du das Teil mal gewogen ?. Aber was ja noch viel wichtiger ist: Jetzt hast Du endlich ein geländetaugliches Bike und kannst bei den anstehenden Touren dabei sein  

@[email protected] Ich hab LaPiere bei einem Händler in Karlstein gesehen

@[email protected] Schön das Du auch noch lebst. Freue mich natürlich wenn Ihr Zwei mal wieder dabei seid. Lasst uns doch auch einfach mal wissen wenn Ihr ne Tour fahrt. Vielleicht haben einige Interesse.

Wegen dem Sulzbachangebot werde ich wohl leider eine Absage erteilen müssen. Zur gleichen Zeit wollte ich nämlich den Schotten Marathon fahren  

*Schottenmarathon*

@[email protected] Willst Du da eigentlich noch mitfahren ? Und wer hat noch Interesse ? Soweit ich weiß auch g-wa  Noch wer ?

@Nochmal zur vergangenen [email protected] Ja, die Zeit vom langen Elend ist geknackt, Der Kasten Bier ist mein  Ich habe die Zeit nicht genommen. Patrick, 15 Minuten hast Du gesagt  

Ich würd sagen ich trink den net alleine, sondern der Kasten Bier wird so ne Art Wanderpokal. Also wer unter 15.30 Minuten bleibt, bekommt den Kasten weitergereicht  ANSTRENGEN !!

@Touren unter der [email protected] Ziemlich wenig los ist hier zu notieren  Die Woche schönstes Wetter und es regt sich kaum was

Wenn sich zu meinem heutigen Tourenangebot niemand bis 15:00 Uhr gemeldet hat, schmeiss ich den Eintrag raus und geniesse heute schon früher die Sonne  auf eigene Faust.

*Heutige Tour*

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (27. März 2007)

Wegen dem Mittwochstermin. War ein bisschen kurzfristig angesetzt, geht leider bei mir nicht. Ich würd mich aber freuen wenn wir mal wieder so in 4-6 Wochen einen Termin finden könnten wo möglichst viele vom Thread wieder dabei sind und alle Interessierten und Neulinge bei uns vorbei schauen könnten  Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2007)

Das schöne Wetter ist die eine Sache. Der Arbeitgeber die andere. Ich bin frühesten um halb sieben / sieben daheim. Da kriege ich max. ein Stündchen Tageslicht mit.

Mittwoch ist sicher kurzfristig, aber wir werden sicher vor unserem Finale-Abflug noch einen Termin finden.


----------



## Google (27. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das schöne Wetter ist die eine Sache. Der Arbeitgeber die andere. Ich bin frühesten um halb sieben / sieben daheim.


Aber wo bleiben die Tourenangebote jener, die auch oft erst so spät können ? Patrick ist als einziger initiativ. Ach....wird schon wieder. Eine kleine Talsohle. Scheinbar hat man noch gar nicht so richtig registriert, dass der Frühling da ist


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. März 2007)

Jungs ihr habt es gut. Bin echt neidisch!

Aus Torpedo wurde inzwischen ein Frosch, der unbedingt Kondition tanken muss...

Hoffe bald wieder mitfahren zu können ;-)

Bis die Tage...

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matric (27. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Federweg satt - wo gibt's denn die Franzmänner hier in Rhein Main. Habe ich in noch keinem Laden gesehen



Ich hab es in Gelnhausen bei Bike work gekauft.


@[email protected] Laut MountainBike (04/07) wiegt es 12,3 kg.
Ich habe es selbst aber noch nicht nachgewogen.

Tja, eigentlich wollte ich am Mi. zu meiner Family fahren, aber wenn der Night-Ride zustande kommt, würde ich es ggf. so einrichten, dass ich rechtzeitig zurück bin.
@[email protected] Das wäre doch auch was für Dich, oder?


----------



## Matric (27. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen ich trink den net alleine, sondern der Kasten Bier wird so ne Art Wanderpokal. Also wer unter 15.30 Minuten bleibt, bekommt den Kasten weitergereicht  ANSTRENGEN !!




Bist Du irre ??  Willst Du ernsthaft nen vollen Kasten Bier so lange stehen lassen, bis er entweder schal wird oder ein Anderer ihn Dir wieder abluchst ?   
(Sollte ich irgendwann mal der Glückliche sein, möchte ich keinen Kasten schales Bier haben.)    :kotz:


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. März 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Ei Gude wie,
> 
> ich habe Neuigkeiten zu verkünden.
> Endlich ist es vollbracht, ich habe ein neues Fahrrad!
> ...



FETT FETT FETT


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

wollen wir morgen nicht lieber eine Runde drehen? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2007)

Ab wann, welche Runde und welcher Treffpunkt?

Vor 19.00 h klappt's bei mir nicht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ab wann, welche Runde und welcher Treffpunkt?
> 
> Vor 19.00 h klappt's bei mir nicht.



Ich würde 19Uhr B8 Parkplatz vorschlagen!
Danach Polarkonfigurationerklärundfehlerbeseitigungsrunde im Anglerheim.

Gruß Rock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2007)

Mist, jetzt muss ich mich morgen doch tatsächlich auf den Bock quälen.  

Also gut, ich ändere den LMB heute Abend entsprechend ab.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt muss ich mich morgen doch tatsächlich auf den Bock quälen.
> 
> Also gut, ich ändere den LMB heute Abend entsprechend ab.



Dann bis morgen Bruder!
Ich denke der Ede und der Kulmi werden dir folgen........ 

// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. März 2007)

Also Jungs morgen 19 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz.

Frank, hätte Deine Tour heute gepackt. Deine Zeit am langen Elend könnte sogar knapp unter 15 Min gewesen sein, ich hab Dich ja kaum noch gesehen.
Mit dem Mallorca Trainingslager war das zu erwarten aber der Oliver hat wohl Geheimtraining gemacht 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2007)

Vielleicht hat ihn auch nur sein schlechtes Gewissen getrieben.


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt muss ich mich morgen doch tatsächlich auf den Bock quälen.
> 
> Also gut, ich ändere den LMB heute Abend entsprechend ab.



Hallo Bruder, waren heute den ganzen Tag im Spessart unterwegs - dehalb brauche jetzt erst mal Erholung  und Regeneration  ... Der Nightride wird mir morgen abend etwas viel... deshalb lass uns die unglaubliche und einzigartige Polar-Nacht einandermal nachholen... kein Problem für mich.  

@ Matric: fettes Teil....  
@ bike69: welcome back ...  
@ Google: wer sagt, daß ich nicht in Schotten fahre?  
@ Plattfuss: Blöder Termin in Sulzbach - beisst sich mit Schotten... 
@ Torpedo: wann können wir wieder mit dir rechnen?
@ Hot Rod1: wie läufts bei den Schlitzis?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2007)

Ich werde morgen nun doch nicht fahren können. Ich muss morgen noch einiges erledigen, dass passt mit ner Tour ab 19.00 h nicht zusammen.  Ich werde deswegen den LMB rausnehmen. 

Kulmi, wie sieht's aus, wollen wir uns um 20.00 h mal auf ein schnelles Bierchen treffen und du gibst mir eine kurze Einweisung? Oder du nimmst dein Telefon mit in den Keller und wir klären das per Telefonkonferenz?

Mein Lagotrip scheint auch ins Wasser zu fallen. Dort unten sind die Wetteraussichten nicht so gut, deswegen werde ich am Sonntag nur eine Isarrunde in München drehen.


----------



## fohns (27. März 2007)

Leuteleute............

ich komme gerade vom bikewienern. unglaublich. radl ist immer noch nicht sauber von der fangotour by Google.  
die schrubberei hätte ich mir als WP-punkte eintragen können. wenns den nur noch gäbe. 

@mittwoch
wie lange soll denn die tour morgen gehen?? mir ist 19.00 uhr eigentlich ein wenig spät...... mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich kurzfristig mit dabei.

@ede und alle lange elende
dankedanke.
aber naja  
was der google düsentrieb da abgeliefert hat - trainingslager hin oder her - war schon extraklasse. muss man anerkennen  

@erdi
*hier gibts diese bikes*

@Matric:
glückwunsch!!!! sehr schönes teilchen-----------
na dann: unfallfreie fahrt und viel spaß.

@"frosch"
schön, von Dir zu hören!
wann gehts weiter??

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. März 2007)

Der 'Frosch' wird an diesem Wochenende den ersten Gang einlegen, damit die Gelenke langsam schmiegsam werden und danach so langsam den Torpedo-Antrieb aktivieren...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [augenreibmodus an] hier tauchen ja immer mehr Rennradler auf  Wenn ich das richtig überschlage kommen die Eisbären und Wölfe ja bald an die 10 Frau und Mann herran  Na wenn man da nicht mal ne schöne gemeinsame RTF oder sonstige Tour zustande bekommt, weis ich auch nicht wie  [augenreibmodus aus]
> 
> Trotzdem setzt ich mich frühestens auf Malle auf mein Renner



*Wo sind nun die ganzen Rennradler, die sich hier geoutet haben * 

Wer startet mit am Sonntag zur RTF Eppertshausen


----------



## Google (28. März 2007)

*Grüße an alle alten und evtl. neuen Mitleser- und Fahrer  

Damit jeder Neuling auch weiß um was es hier geht, mal wieder der Eingangspost des Threads.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden neuen Mitstreiter  Einfach posten und mal mitkommen  

99 % der jetzigen Threadteilnehmer haben hier auch mal so angefangen. 

Geht einfach mal auf die ersten Seiten unseres Threads und scrollt nach den reichlich gemachten Bilder unserer Touren oder schaut in mein Fotoalbum. Dann wisst Ihr in etwa was wir im Wald so treiben  Hier nun der Eingangspost: *

_Hallo

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread anregen für alle Mountainbiker in Hanau und näherer Umgebung, die nicht immer alleine ins Gelände wollen, vorzugsweise in den Spessart. 

Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden  Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking macht. 

Der Treffpunkt, Starttage- und Zeit müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen sein, Hauptsache es tut sich hier was. Denkbar ist es, wenn man weiter auseinander wohnt, daß man sich auf halber Strecke trifft und dann was gemeinsames fährt. Es können sich alle, die in einem Umkreis von circa 45 Radminuten +/- 15 wohnen angesprochen fühlen. Natürlich auch jene die längere Zeiten in Kauf nehmen  oder gar das Auto zum Treffpunkt bewegen wollen. Ich denke da ist  einiges an Touren möglich  

So, da bin ich mal gespannt  wie viele vom Forum aus der Hanauer Umgegend hier rumfleuchen. Ich werde wohl einen langen Atem haben müssen   


Grüße Google _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, wie sieht's aus, wollen wir uns um 20.00 h mal auf ein schnelles Bierchen treffen und du gibst mir eine kurze Einweisung? Oder du nimmst dein Telefon mit in den Keller und wir klären das per Telefonkonferenz?



Hab mir mittlerweile für heute abend was anders vorgenommen... Bimmel halt mal durch...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. März 2007)

Asche auf mein Haupt,

jetzt habe ich euch alles versaut (Polarnacht) und dann schaffe ich es nicht heute Abend..... 
Ich musste Martinas Auto heute Morgen in die Werkstadt bringen und konnte deshalb mein Rad nicht mitnehmen. Das wird mir alles zu knapp heute Abend. 

Haben wir schon was fürs WE geplant?
Wie wäre es denn mit einen Kombireise (Bahn-Rad)?

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hab mir mittlerweile für heute abend was anders vorgenommen... Bimmel halt mal durch...



@Kulmi - Ich ruf dich gegen 20.00 h mal an. 

@Rocky - Es kommt wie's kommt. Da kann man nichts machen. Überleg dir halt, in welcher Form du Abbitte zu leisten gedenkst. 

@Patrick - ich hole am Samstag die Protektoren ab. Jetzt kann dein DH-Vergnügen bald uneingeschränkt stattfinden.


----------



## Google (28. März 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Bist Du irre ??  Willst Du ernsthaft nen vollen Kasten Bier so lange stehen lassen, bis er entweder schal wird oder ein Anderer ihn Dir wieder abluchst ?


Nun, dieser besteht bisher ja nur in virtueller Form. Sponsor ist unser Ede  Aber Du hast Recht...Hätte ich den Kasten schon im Keller, würde der wohl aufgrund der bombastischen Zeitvorgabe erst bei Ausgrabungen im 32. Jahrhundert gefunden werden 


Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Frank, hätte Deine Tour heute gepackt. Deine Zeit am langen Elend könnte sogar knapp unter 15 Min gewesen sein.........


Einfach durchklingeln, vielleicht hätts ja noch geklappt, dass wir uns irgendwo getroffen hätten. 
Auch wenns vielleicht knapp unter 15 Minuten am Elend waren, wird der "Wanderkasten" ab unter 15:30 Minuten (virtuell) weitergereicht. Wir sollten aber ne Zeit ausmachen ab wann das Ding dann geleert wird. Vielleicht im Spätsommer bei einem gemeinschaftlichen Grillabend ? Was meint Ihr ?





fohns schrieb:


> was der google düsentrieb da abgeliefert hat - trainingslager hin oder her - war schon extraklasse. muss man anerkennen


Daanke, Daanke  

Wollt ja eigentlich von der gestrigen Tour berichten: Ich hatte sauschwere Beine gehabt und der Wind pfiff auch noch dazu. Da war ich eigentlich ganz froh für mich fahren zu können. Ich hab die Zeit genutzt und bin in meinem Hausrevier mal wieder auf Entdeckungsreise gegangen.

Das hat mir so viel Spass gemacht, -mein Entdeckungstrieb ist wieder voll erwacht- dass ich das eigentlich beabsichtigte Buchbergterrain kaum befahren habe  

Ich hab zwar keine neuen Trails gefunden, dafür kann ich mich jetzt aber noch besser orientieren und kann auch mal alternative Wege anbieten. Weitere Touren dieser Art werde ich wohl noch folgen lassen müssen  

Ich werd noch 2 Bilderchen folgen lassen. Nix besonderes, nur das der Thread noch lebhafter wird.

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## fohns (28. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Wo sind nun die ganzen Rennradler, die sich hier geoutet haben *
> 
> Wer startet mit am Sonntag zur RTF Eppertshausen



keine schlechte idee....
die mittlere strecke wär ok  

oder wolltest Du 111 KM fahren....?


----------



## Google (28. März 2007)

111 Km mit dem Renner ist gar nix ! Mtb im Gelände ist viel kräftezährender. Ich warte noch ab was ich am WE mache.


----------



## fohns (28. März 2007)

...eben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2007)

Hach, isses nicht schön, statt auf'm Bike im Büro sitzen zu dürfen. [sick]


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. März 2007)

Muß ich wohl heute alleine fahren... 
Probier mal das Ransom
Oli hab versucht Dich anzubimmeln ob Du fährst 
Bruder, bin gespannt auf die Teile.
Am WE kann ich nur Samstags bin am SO auf einer Konfirmation eingeladen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> keine schlechte idee....
> die mittlere strecke wär ok
> 
> oder wolltest Du 111 KM fahren....?


Ja, die 111, plus An- und Abfahrt.

*Mehr hier*


----------



## Google (28. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, die 111, plus An- und Abfahrt.
> 
> *Mehr hier*


@[email protected] Ich gehe aber schon richtig in der Annahme, dass hier auch theoretisch erst um 10:00 Uhr am Startstempel die große Strecke in Angriff genommen werden kann ?  9:00 Uhr Start in Eppertshausen ist jedenfalls bei mir von vornherein ein Totschlagargument  

Hier die 2 Bilderchen von meiner gestrigen Tour:

Im Hellen sieht man erst was die Holzarbeiten mom. alles anrichten. So und schlimmer sieht fast jeder Forstweg aus. Zum Glück in dem Ausmaß nicht in den höheren Lagen.





Einen schönen Hochsitz für einsame Stunden zu Zweit habe ich auch erspäht  Bei Interesse gebe ich gerne nähere Auskunft über den genauen Standort  





Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich gehe aber schon richtig in der Annahme, dass hier auch theoretisch erst um 10:00 Uhr am Startstempel die große Strecke in Angriff genommen werden kann ?  9:00 Uhr Start in Eppertshausen ist jedenfalls bei mir von vornherein ein Totschlagargument
> Google


Theoretisch kann Du auch erst um 10 starten, aber wenn Du in der Gruppe fahren möchtest und die Jungs und Mädels kennenlernen möchtest kommst Du nicht um den 9.00 Uhr Starttermin drum drum.

Mache ich auch nur weils eine meiner wenigen Heimat-RTF's ist, die ich dieses Jahr fahren werde.

Also quäl Dich aus'em Bett


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. März 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Muß ich wohl heute alleine fahren...
> Probier mal das Ransom
> Oli hab versucht Dich anzubimmeln ob Du fährst
> Bruder, bin gespannt auf die Teile.
> ...



Und, wie ist der erste Fahreindruck?


----------



## Kedi (29. März 2007)

*@Google*
Langes Elend  bin ich die letzten Male auch öfters gefahren. Muss auch mal die Zeit stoppen, wie lang ich da brauche . Vielleicht gewinn ich ja dann den alten, schalen Kasten Bier  .

Ach ja, und hab wohl bald mein *KTM* Team Machine  .


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. März 2007)

Was ist denn hier los? (Nix) 
Schönes Wetter und noch kein Plan fürs WE.
Jetzt aber mal Fix was vorgeschlagen....... 

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. März 2007)

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag zu machen, allerdings erst für den 05./06.05.

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir von Finale in Etappen zurückfahren? 

Samstag: Finale - Torbole
Sonntag: Lago-Trails
Montag: Torbole - Rhein Main Area

Passt das in eure Urlaubsplanung?


----------



## fohns (29. März 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Muß ich wohl heute alleine fahren...
> Probier mal das Ransom
> Oli hab versucht Dich anzubimmeln ob Du fährst
> Bruder, bin gespannt auf die Teile.
> ...




sehr schade!! bin halt meistens telefonisch nur über arbeit oder home zu erreichen  
allerdings war mir 19.00 uhr auch etwas zu spät.

wie fährts denn, Dein neues rädchen?

samstag kann ich leider nicht.
ja, rocky, sach doch mal was an 

Grüße fohm
vons.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen Vorschlag zu machen, allerdings erst für den 05./06.05.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir von Finale in Etappen zurückfahren?
> 
> ...



Was machen dann am Montag Nachmittag?


----------



## Ippie (29. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich mal als Mainspacke eingetragen. Ich werde entweder alleine oder mit meiner erheblich besseren Hälfte von Kahl kommend an die Kilianusbrücke kommen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was machen dann am Montag Nachmittag?



Ganz einfach: Wir fahren vormittags nach Malcesine, nehmen die Funiva Monte Baldo, gleiten entspannt auf ca. 1.800 m  und cruisen die Bocca di Navene talwärts. Danach essen wir noch ein Eis in der Winds Bar und rollen im Anschluß am frühen Nachmittag ganz entspannt gen Heimat.


----------



## Google (29. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal Fix was vorgeschlagen.......


Mom bin ich noch ziemlich unschlüssig kann sich aber auch schnell ändern...Entscheidungshilfen werden hier jedenfalls keine angeboten 


Ippie schrieb:


> Ich werde entweder alleine oder mit meiner erheblich besseren Hälfte von Kahl kommend an die Kilianusbrücke kommen


Wenn Ihr es beide zusammen schafft, dann könnten wir gleich mal wegen nächster Woche einen Tag ausloten  

Rocky versucht heute auch zu kommen.

Bis denne

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. März 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Wir fahren vormittags nach Malcesine, nehmen die Funiva Monte Baldo, gleiten entspannt auf ca. 1.800 m  und cruisen die Bocca di Navene talwärts. Danach essen wir noch ein Eis in der Winds Bar und rollen im Anschluß am frühen Nachmittag ganz entspannt gen Heimat.



Ok,
ich fahre aber nur im Windschatten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. März 2007)

Dann musst du bergab aber gehörig gas geben um den Anschluß nicht zu verpassen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. März 2007)

Also so ein Ransom ist schon eine sehr beeindruckende Fahrmaschine.
Für die Finale-Trails genau das richtige.
Ein junger Downhiller hat das Bike auch sehr gut abgestimmt.

Björn : Finde Deinen Vorschlag gut aber mein Vater wird am 06.05.07 75 Jahre
          Da wollte ich gern dabeisein.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. März 2007)

schönen guten abend.
hier ein tip für die bergaborientierten opas unter euch. da ein allgemeiner federwegzuwachs in der gegend um hanau zu verzeichnen ist, sollte euch dieser link nicht völlig kaltlassen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265697
 grüsse aus f. von d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. März 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? (Nix)
> Schönes Wetter und noch kein Plan fürs WE.
> Jetzt aber mal Fix was vorgeschlagen.......
> 
> // Rocky



Moin Miteinander,
melde mich ebenfalls für Sonntag ab. Werde - wenn das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt - am Samstag kurzfristig eine längere GA Runde drehen.  
Euch viel Spass im Wald 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Teddy24 (30. März 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

vielen Dank, dass ihr mich gestern mitgenommen habt! War sehr schön mal in der Gruppe zu fahren   Aber der Heimweg war doch sehr sehr lang   Dadurch das wir doch mit einem für mich hohen Tempo erstmal zum Treffpunkt fahren mussten war das Ganze doch wohl so ca. 10 km und 1 Stunde zu lang!! War doch ganz schön platt, als wir zuhause ankamen!  Aaaber, ich will ja weiterkommen und da muss man halt auch mal schauen, wo die Grenzen sind!  Und dann fühlt man sich halt gut, wenn man es doch geschafft hat  

Also bis bald


----------



## Ippie (30. März 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das war gestern doch wieder schön in der Gruppe zu fahren. Im letzten Jahr war ich ausschließlich der Alleinfahrer. 

Wie Teddy24 schon schrieb, hatten wir, durch meine Streckenlängenunterschätzung, ein viel zu schnelles Anfahrtstempo, dass sich dann in den letzten 15 km negativ gezeigt hat. Das Tempo wurde immer langsamer (sofern man noch von Tempo sprechen kann ). Wir haben von der Kilianusbrücke bis ins Freigericht doch etwas über eine Stunde gebraucht. Aber mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche habe ich uns nach Hause gebracht.  
Fazit: das schreit nach einer Wiederholung.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. März 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schönen guten abend.
> hier ein tip für die bergaborientierten opas unter euch. da ein allgemeiner federwegzuwachs in der gegend um hanau zu verzeichnen ist, sollte euch dieser link nicht völlig kaltlassen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265697
> grüsse aus f. von d.



Welcher DH bietet sich für Ostern an? Winterberg öffnet am 31.03. seine Pforten.


----------



## Google (30. März 2007)

Tach allerseits

@Teddy24, [email protected] Schön das es Euch gefallen hat, schön das man sich zukünftig wieder mal des öfteren sieht  Gestern waren wir ganz überraschend zu Sechst  und teilweise sogar zu Siebt, Kedi hatten wir am Main aufgefangen.  Da erzählte mir sie doch glatt, dass Sie das lange Elend in 13 Minuten hochgefahren ist. Leider kann aus verschiedenen Gründen der Kasten nicht weitergereicht werden:

1. gab es keine offizielle Zeitnahme und
2. Nahm sie die Zeit nicht von Schranke zu Schranke sondern von gaaaanz unten (Wasserwerk) bis gaaaanz oben....... 

Als Nichtbiertrinkerin belässt Sie uns weiterhin gerne den Kasten Bier, also ist weiterhin die Zeit von 15:30 von Euch zu unterbieten  Gelle Kedi ?   

Zum Wochenende:

Nach einigen geführten Konferenzschaltungen mit den verschiedensten Stellen, werde ich morgen wieder auf Entdeckertour in meinem Hausrevier starten. Da hab ich am meisten Bock drauf  Ich hab nämlich keine Lust immer das Gleiche zu fahren und brauch mal Abwechslung.

Ich werd mal die Hänge links un rechts von Oberrodenbach genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, auch sind noch nicht alle Richtungen runterzus vom Buchberg erkundet.

Wenn es jemanden von Euch nichts ausmacht in evtl. Sackgassen zu fahren, Wege doppelt zu fahren und nach meiner Pfeife tanzen zu müssen, der kann sich gerne anschliessen. Allerdings macht das nur Sinn wenn man höchstens zu Dritt fährt. Ich wollt so gegen 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus los, an der B 8 bin ich dann circa gegen 10:50/55Uhr. Gegen 14:00/14:30 Uhr falle ich im Naturfreundehaus ein wo meine Familie warten wird und mach ne längere Pause, dann gehts zurück. LMB gibts keinen, meine Nr ist bekannt  

Wenns regnet fahre ich die Tour am Sonntag, Berichterstattung folgt.

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Da erzählte mir sie doch glatt, dass Sie das lange Elend in 13 Minuten hochgefahren ist. Leider kann aus verschiedenen Gründen der Kasten nicht weitergereicht werden:
> 
> 1. gab es keine offizielle Zeitnahme und
> 2. Nahm sie die Zeit nicht von Schranke zu Schranke sondern von gaaaanz unten (Wasserwerk) bis gaaaanz oben.......
> ...


von wo nach wo nehmt Ihr offiziell Eure Zeit. Vllt will ich irgendwann auch mal inoffiziell meine nehmen


----------



## fohns (30. März 2007)

von schranke zu schranke....

irgendwann geisterte hier mal die idee nach einem bergrennen herum.
wenn ein solches sinn macht, dann nur diesen berg hoch.
dann können wir die "offizielle" zeit nehmen.
und endlich den kasten vergeben.

ich renne nicht mit, warte unten und pass auf den kasten auf!!


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2007)

wo sind da Schranken  

Egal, Kasten Bier ist für mich eh kein Anreiz da hochzuhecheln ...

Ich sitz dann unten bei Dir, neh besser oben mit dem Sauerstoffzelt


----------



## Google (30. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wo sind da Schranken


 Ei die Eine unten, kurz nach dem Wassewerk, immer schön hochfahren bis die nächste Schranke kommt  Ich seh schon: Ich muß da nochmal im frischen Zustand hochhecheln und nicht erst nach 3 Stunden im Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2007)

Eieiei,

Schranke hin oder her...beim letzten Mal vor 2 Wochen hab ich alter Sack vermutlich 17-18 Mins. gebraucht. Immerhin, ich bin noch schneller&fitter als meine 12 Jährige Tochter, die habe ich letzten Sonntag abgehängt.

Bin jetzt mal für eine Woche im Lande, morgenwirdersteinmalderGartenumgepflügtdieTerassegekärchertdasBikegeputztundgeschmiertdasSonntagsesseneingekauftundweissderHenkerwassonstnoch****nochemol.
Bin konditionsmässig bescheiden drauf, meine 2 CZ-Hausrunden Joggingläufe diese Woche waren total ernüchternd. Beobachte die LMBs und fahre dann kurzfristig mit. Aber nichamSamstagdennihrwisstschonmorgenwirdersteinmalderGartenumgepflügtdieTerassegekärchertdasBikegeputztundgeschmiertdasSonntagsesseneingekauftundweissderHenkerwassonstnoch****nochemol

Der Kombi (alterSack)


----------



## Kedi (31. März 2007)

Bin beim Bergrennen dann dabei und werd mich oben auskotzen, natürlich nach der Schranke, ne   ? Mein neuer Renner wird definitiv leichter sein als der schwere Bleifully von meinem Freund ..... ja, ja, das Monster habe ich da hochgehieft  .... oder: Fohns, wir warten dann unten und passen auf den Kasten auf   .

Ciao, kedi


----------



## Google (31. März 2007)

Tach Jungs und Mädels

Eine kurze Berichterstattung der heutigen Entdeckungstour: Es hat sich gelohnt  Kaum zu glauben aber auf der Oberrodenbacher Seite hab ich doch wirklich noch einen schönen Trail gefunden. Ansonsten bin ich massig neue Wege gefahren, einige davon kann man in Touren gut einbinden. Die Buchbergseite hab ich nur kurz angeditscht.....Werde wohl noch mindestens 2Entdeckungstouren bei Gelegenheit dort machen müssen. Wie gesagt, der Entdeckertrieb ist wieder in voller Geltung, hat mir heute wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht. Hier noch ein paar Bilderchen. Der Rest im Fotoalbum.

*Ein Pfad im Großauheimer Wald*





*Einen neuen Trail Nähe Oberrodenbach gefunden. Seehr nett *




*Kurz, neu, steil *





Netter Weg...





Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (31. März 2007)

Hier auch gleich meine Tourenangebote für kommende Woche. 

Wie gewohnt am Dienstag ne Tour, wo ich schon mal ein paar Neuigkeiten einfliessen lassen werde. Wenn keiner kann, gehe ich an diesem Tag wieder auf Entdeckung  

*Barbarossatour am Dienstag​*
Für den Mittwoch habe ich ne lockere Tour mit Teddy24 und Ippie ausgemacht. Optimal für Neueinsteiger und für alle, die es an dem Tag schön ruhig angehen lassen möchten.

*lockere Tour am Mittwoch​*
Also bis denne  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (31. März 2007)

Moin,

@Kulmi
danke für die nachricht, habe sie erst heute abend gelesen.
konnte aber wie gsachd leider nicht...

@Google
einfach klasse  
bin bei beiden events kommende woche mit dabei.

@erdi
hab mir mal die bilder von Deinem rush angeschaut. das gewicht ist schon nicht schlecht  
gute arbeit!!

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## JSchmitt (1. April 2007)

@alle hier ...

Erst einmal habe ich so die letzten 5 Seiten überflogen um halbwegs dabei zu sein ...
Nun nach nun 3 Erkältungen, Umzug und CeBIT 2007 bin ich wieder im Geschehen.
Wie mein Fitnesszustand ist, kann ich Euch nicht so richtig sagen ... jedoch war ich heute wieder 1,5h Joggen mit dem Junior im Darnstädter Wald.
Habe versucht zwischendrin immerwieder zu joggen und zu "spinnen" .
Doch wenn ich das so richtig hier lese, habt Ihr schon so viele KM gefahren, wie ich im gesamten letzten Jahr ;-).
Nun, ich werde mich die nächsten Wochen(enden) auch wieder mit meinen Cube anfreunden und mich dann bei Euch bzgl. einer Spessarttour eintragen.

@Google: Welche Distanz in Schotten willst Du fahren?
Bei den 45km würde ich mich auch mitmelden. Bis dahin sollte ich soweit wieder fit sein auf dem Weg nach Frammersbach .

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. April 2007)

Moin alle, moin Jschmitt

Das schÃ¶ne WE gut rumgebracht? BruderBjÃ¶rn hatâs wohl am besten gehabt. Schlecht Wetter am Gardasee ?? Ich kannâs mir nicht vorstellen....ob Gardasee oder MÃ¼nchenâ¦da wÃ¤re ich auch gerne gewesen.

@[email protected] Und ? SchÃ¶n den Bauch vollgeschlagen bei der Konfirmation?

@[email protected] Wegen der gemeinsamen WE-Touren nehme ich Dich beim Wort! Schotten fahr ich die 45 KM. Sollte fÃ¼r den Saisonbeginn reichen. @ JSchmit, Kulmi, und alle anderen [email protected] Wie wollen wir uns anmelden? Wenns geht wÃ¼rde ich mich gerne als *Biketreff Hanau âSpessartwÃ¶lfeâ* anmelden. Ich meld mich allerdings auf den letzten DrÃ¼cker an. Bei Regen fahre ich nÃ¤mlich netâ¦

@[email protected] Bei den Wetteraussichten freu ich mich schon riesig auf die 2 Wochentouren. Bin schon am ausgrÃ¼beln der teils neuen StreckenfÃ¼hrung. Vielleicht schaffts ja der eine oder andere mal frÃ¼her von der Arbeit weg zu kommen. 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. April 2007)

Moin Zusammen,
wann ist denn nochmal das Rennen in Schotten? Ich hätte nämlich auch wohl Interesse da mitzufahren.
Das wäre genau das Richtige für den Start in das richtige Bike-Jahr 2007   

@[email protected] fährt einer von euch diese Woche ein bisschen später als Google? Ihr kennt das ja...sche....Bürozeiten  

Gruß 
HR1


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> wann ist denn nochmal das Rennen in Schotten? Ich hätte nämlich auch wohl Interesse da mitzufahren.
> Das wäre genau das Richtige für den Start in das richtige Bike-Jahr 2007
> 
> ...



Welcome back .... 
Schotten ist am 06.Mai ... 
Es gibt diese Woche auch spätere Touren. Guckst du <<hier für Dienstag>> und <<hier für Mittwoch>>...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Welcome back ....
> Schotten ist am 06.Mai ...
> Es gibt diese Woche auch spätere Touren. Guckst du <<hier für Dienstag>> und <<hier für Mittwoch>>...




6. Mai?! Da bin ich dabei....und Dienstag auch....und Mittwoch auch  

Das Wetter lädt ja schließlich dazu ein. Außerdem hab ich in Tokio sehr gut gegessen und viel zu viel getrunken....die Pfunde müssen wieder runter!!!


----------



## Google (2. April 2007)

Uiiii..Boahh...*4 Touren an 2 Tagen *  

Also bei 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz B 8...das ist ja gerade mal ne halbe Stunde von meiner Startzeit entfernt  Wenn das bei Dir, bzw. Euch öfter drinne ist vielleicht mal vorher anklingen lassen, dann können wir nämlich auch mal wieder unter der Woche etwas gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehmen  

@[email protected] Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Namensgebung für Schotten oder was jetzt ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. April 2007)

Also 18.30 B8 schaffe ich fast immer, kommt natürlich auf die Laune von meinem Chef an. Manchmal fallen dem ganz spontan ganz tolle Sachen ein....


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Uiiii..Boahh...*4 Touren an 2 Tagen *
> 
> Also bei 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz B 8...das ist ja gerade mal ne halbe Stunde von meiner Startzeit entfernt  Wenn das bei Dir, bzw. Euch öfter drinne ist vielleicht mal vorher anklingen lassen, dann können wir nämlich auch mal wieder unter der Woche etwas gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehmen
> 
> ...




Hi Google, folgendes:
- die Startzeit 18:30 Uhr kann sich ggf noch um 15 - 30 Minuten nach hinten verschieben. Habe ja einen entsprechenden Vermerk gemacht. Dazu fehlen mir aber noch Rückmeldungen. Bei einigen von uns sind aber genau die 30 Minuten Differenz (oder etwas mehr) zu deinen Startzeiten entscheidend für Teilnahme oder Nichtteilnahme. Mach dir aber keine Hoffnungen, wir holen euch locker wieder ein  
- gemeinsame Namensgebung für Schotten geht aus meiner Sicht i.O. - vielleicht lässt du das Wort "Biketreff" weg - das klingt (für mich jedenfalls) etwas langweilig   und beschreibt nicht den Anspruch an unsere Touren.  
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. April 2007)

Guude, melde mich wieder zurück.

Der Lago ist leider dem Wetter zum Opfer gefallen. Um Regen zu sehen, muß ich nicht da runter fahren.

Stattdessen gab's gestern eine geschmeidige Runde auf den Isartrails. Zuerst war's durch die Nähe zur Stadt und den ganzen Isarradwegfahrern recht voll. Aber etwas ausserhalb der Stadt konnten wir dann doch einige ganz nette Trails unter die Stollen nehmen. 

Das mit Mittwoch klingt ganz verlockend. Muss nach dem freien Tag heute aber erst mal sehen was im Büro so alles auf mich wartet. 

@Patrick - ich habe was für dich dabei. Ruf mich wegen des Übergabeproceders doch bei Gelegenheit mal an.


----------



## Kedi (2. April 2007)

*@google, *

war Sonntag im Spessart und hab mir wieder das lange Elend vorgenommen, aber diesmal bin ich

1. vorher 2 Stunden gerast (Rückersbacher Schlucht und so)
2. wieder mit dem 15 kg schweren Monster  
3. wieder von gaaannnzzz unten bis nach gaaannnzzz oben  
4.   und OOOHNEEE sonnigen Malle-Trainingslager in den Beinen - ja, ja, jaa

Nach 14 min. lockerem Hochtuckern war ich dann gaaannnz ooobeeen .
Ne, die Rotze lief mir nicht und :kotz: hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## bike69 (2. April 2007)

Nen Abend,

so habe mich nach kurzer Planung auch für den Di.und Mi. entschieden  

@[email protected] Wäre bei den 45 KM auch dabei, wobei ich das Motto vom Google "Schlechtes Wetter" gut finde. Namensgebung überlasse ich euch  

Heute wollte ich nicht fahren, nachdem ich Sa. 5,5 Std und So. 6 Std. in den Beinen habe, freue ich mich schon auf Morgen  





Kulminator schrieb:


> Welcome back ....
> Schotten ist am 06.Mai ...
> Es gibt diese Woche auch spätere Touren. Guckst du <<hier für Dienstag>> und <<hier für Mittwoch>>...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. April 2007)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

@[email protected] Toll !  

@Heutige [email protected] Ich freu mich schon in einem Zug die neue Streckenführung zu fahren. Endlich mal wieder ein bisserl was anderes  Ich hab 2 Alternativen überlegt, mal schauen. Jedenfalls sind noch ein paar Entdeckungstouren geplant, so dass hoffentlich noch mehr Neuigkeiten dazu kommen.

Für Morsche hab ich mir auch schon was überlegt. @Teddy24, [email protected] Könnt Ihr denn jetzt auch ? Ich hab noch keine Rückmeldung. Ansonsten versuch ich nämlich den fohns zu einer lockeren Entdeckungstour zu überreden.



Kulminator schrieb:


> Bei einigen von uns sind aber genau die 30 Minuten Differenz (oder etwas mehr) zu deinen Startzeiten entscheidend für Teilnahme oder Nichtteilnahme.


Ich werds mir mal überlegen  Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Du da tatsächlich für alle sprichst.....Bin nämlich etwas überrascht, weil die Startzeiteiten eigentlich immer bei 19:00 Uhr lagen...

@[email protected]  HotRod1, Kulmi, bike69 und ich  Klasse ! Hätte ich gar nicht erwartet  

Wegen der Namensgebung: Biketreff ok, kann man streiten. Aaaber wir sind ein MTB-Treff in Hanau. Durch diesen Treff bzw. gleichbenannten Thread haben wir uns alle kennengelernt und es kommen Neue hinzu, siehe z.B. Hot Rod. Wenn man so will gehörten am Anfang Rocky und ich zum MTB-Treff Hanau und wir sind mittlerweile eine größere Gruppe geworden. Ich denke wir sollten den Zugang weiter im Blick behalten. Ich finds nämlich Klasse, das sich ein Treff in Hanau etabliert hat, was keinesfalls selbstverständlich ist. Und das sollten wir im eigenen Interesse beibehalten. Deswegen wäre ich für die gemeinsame Namensgebung: *Mountainbiktreff Hanau "Spessartwölfe"* So oder so ähnlich könnte ich mir das auch auf zukünftige Trikots vorstellen...Apropos Trikots  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (3. April 2007)

Ich muß Euch nochmal strapazieren:

Die Osterfeiertage sind nicht mehr weit und ich bin wie immer rechtzeitig am planen. Am Ostersonntag werd ich mit fohnsi und ggfls. weiteren Interessierten mein Rennerpferdchen ausführen. Ansonsten habe ich nur noch den Freitag für eine Mountainbiketour und will da auf alle Fälle was machen. Wie siehts bei Euch aus ? Hat jemand einen Tourenvorschlag ? Ich mach mir auch mal meine Gedanken zu ner Tour.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. April 2007)

Seid gegrüßt...
Über Ostern bin ich leider Gottes in Osnabrück, allerdings werde ich mein geliebtes Rennrad mitnehmen und dort die Landstrasse unsicher machen  
Falls am Freitag in der Frühe etwas geht bzw. Fährt, dann wäre ich höchstwahrscheinlich dabei.

Gruß,
HR1


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich werds mir mal überlegen  Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Du da tatsächlich für alle sprichst.....Bin nämlich etwas überrascht, weil die Startzeiteiten eigentlich immer bei 19:00 Uhr lagen...



Hi Google,
das stimmt schon. 19:00 Uhr an der B8 ist für alle eine sichere Uhrzeit. Ich habe aber bewusst eine halbe Stunde früher gewählt, damit wir noch etwas vom Tageslicht mitbekommen. Habe aber auch einen Hinweis gemacht, daß sich die möglichen Mitfahrer bei mir melden sollen, wenn 18:30 zeitlich zu knapp ist. Wir haben uns schon des öfteren über deine frühen Startzeiten unterhalten. Das ist ja in Ordnung, wenn du so früh loskommst. Sei froh. Nur die Masse schafft es eben erst etwas später. Heute treffen wir uns zum Beispiel 45 Minuten nach deiner Startzeit am Druckhaus. Lass uns die Diskussion hier beenden und sei froh, daß die Spessartwölfe vom Mountainbiketreff Hanau so aktiv sind. 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2007)

Morsche,

ich muss mal sehen ob ich's unter der Woche schaffe.

Ostern bin ich mit Ausnahme Samstag zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Freitag hat Google eine Tour signalisiert. Was ist mit Sonntag? Wer ist im Lande?


----------



## bike69 (3. April 2007)

Hallo Roman,

leider kann ich heute bei der Tour nicht dabei sein, da mein Bike in die Werkstatt muss  
Habe aber keinen anderen Termin, wenn mein Bike zu Ostern wieder fit sein soll.

Melde mich Morgen bei Dir, wenn ich weis wann das Ghoast wieder da ist.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2007)

Cersten, was ist passiert?
Das kommt davon, wenn man einen zu starken Punch entwickelt.

Was fahren wir Sonntag oder Montag? Hat evtl. jemand Lust mal nach Winterberg in den Bikepark zu fahren???


----------



## Google (3. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Lass uns die Diskussion hier beenden


Kein Problem, wollte ursprünglich ja auch nicht diskutieren sondern die Bitte an Dich oder auch die anderen herantragen, dass Sie doch einfach mal früher signalisieren wenn es bei jemanden auch mal etwas früher geht. Ne halbe Stunde ist bei mir immer drin und unter der Woche gemeinsam biken wär doch auch mal wieder ganz scheee  Ich hätte so gerne die neuen Events vorgeführt.....Aber wenn ich alles ausgekundschaftet habe, dann werde ich alles in einer Tour reinpacken und am WE anbieten. Na hoffentlich find ich noch was Gescheites





Kulminator schrieb:


> daß die Spessartwölfe vom Mountainbiketreff Hanau so aktiv


 

@[email protected] Teddy24 und Anhang haben aus gesundheitlichen Gründen den Mittwoch abgesagt. Ich hab mal vorsorglich den LMB-Eintrag rausgenommen. Wärst Du auch für ne lockere Entdeckungsrunde mit Schwerpunkt im Buchberggebiet zu haben. Wir sind auch pünktlich vor 24:00 Uhr zuhause  

@[email protected]  Ich habe von M.A.T per Pn ein Exclusivangebot erhalten  (Eselsweg)Ich hake mal die Details nach und melde mich sobald ich näheres weiß  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. April 2007)

Hallo, ihr superaktiven Spessartwölfe!  

Ihr seit ja echt zu beneiden, so viel Zeit zum MTB fahren zu haben.  

Meine Zeiten ändern sich jetzt auch wieder und kann mich mehr mit meinem Hobby, dem Radsport widmen.

Also ich würde mich am Samstag, Sonntag, oder Montag gerne einer Tour anschliessen und hoffe, dass das Wetter auch so bleibt. 
Dann wird sich auch bald mein miserabler Trainingszustand schnell wieder ändern... 

Bis bald im Wald  

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (3. April 2007)

Hallo, 

bin über Ostern leider nicht im Lande, vielleicht würde der Montag noch bei mir gehen  

Freue mich aber auf die Touren in der nächsten Woche  

@Touren unter der [email protected] Es gibt viele Stimmen, die sagen "später ist besser" Ich komme um 17:00-18:00 Uhr erst aus Darmstadt raus und da ist 19:00 Uhr schon sportlich.......
Freue mich aber über jede Tour, die wir alle zusammen fahren können.


----------



## hoschie (3. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hat evtl. jemand Lust mal nach Winterberg in den Bikepark zu fahren???


oh ja...hatte auch schon dran gedacht bei Euch mal anzufragen wegen Winterberg...
ich wäre dabei und kann am Samstag/Sonntag/oder auch Montag.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2007)

@Hoschie - Sonntag? (Trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt)

Patrick, wie sieht's aus? Ruft das Ransom nicht nach DH???


----------



## hoschie (3. April 2007)

@Bruder Jörn: Sonntag ist gut...Wetter wird auch gut...
wir sollten uns zuvor nochmal kurzschliessen, zwecks Anfahrt/Trffpunkt etc.
Wer kommt noch mit???
---ich freu mich drauf ---

der Hoschie


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2007)

Hi Mädels,

fahr heute mal die Mainspackentour mit. Mein Heuschnupfen war am Samstag und Sonntag DIE MEGAPLEITE, Montag war so lala und heute auch halbwegs ok. Habe schon einen Monsterausflug mit der Family hinter mir, also schnell werd ich bestimmt nicht sein.

18:15h am Druckhaus, man sieht sich

der K


----------



## BlackTrek (3. April 2007)

hoschie schrieb:


> @Bruder Jörn: Sonntag ist gut...Wetter wird auch gut...
> wir sollten uns zuvor nochmal kurzschliessen, zwecks Anfahrt/Trffpunkt etc.
> Wer kommt noch mit???


Ich hätt evtl auch Interesse, weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich fit bin. Leider noch ganz schön erkältet... 

Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschie (3. April 2007)

@Blacky:
ja dann erhol Dich mal schön...bis Sonntag ist ja noch bissl Zeit.
Würd mich freuen wenns klappt ;0)
der Hoschie


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2007)

Genau - es sind ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit zum auskurieren.

Ich hatte vorhin kurzzeitig Bedenken, ob ich mir die Nummer in meinem Alter noch geben soll.  Dann habe ich im DDD-Thread einen kurzen Clip gesehen. Ausserdem muss ich für Finale üben und mein neuer Rucksack will auch getestet werden.

Wann fahren wir? Brauchen wir einen LMB oder machen wir das hier aus?


----------



## Google (4. April 2007)

Moin allerseits

@gestrige [email protected]@ Als Du vor Malle fitnessmÃ¤ssig schlechter drauf warst, warst Du mir eigentlich sympathischerâ¦ @[email protected] Du wirst mir auch immer unsympathischer.  Ein Schnitt von 19,75 fÃ¼rs GelÃ¤nde ist fÃ¼r ne Afterworktour net schlecht. Danke fÃ¼rs FreirÃ¤umen vom Trail.

@[email protected]: Jschmitt, g-wa, bike69, HotRod1, Kulminator, Google.  

@[email protected] Ich glaub ich wÃ¼rd mich zu alt fÃ¼r fÃ¼hlen wobei ich noch nie im Bikepark war

@[email protected] Ziemlich ruhigâ¦

@[email protected] Nach reiflicher Ãberlegung ist`s mir mit dem Eselsweg zu kurzfristig (ganzer Tag unterwegs) und noch zu kalt. Wer aber von Euch Interesse hat, kann ja mal m.a.t. anfragen. (Eselsweg mÃ¶chte ich aber dieses Jahr schon mal fahren wenn es wÃ¤rmer ist und ich die Family seelisch und moralisch darauf vorbereiten kann.)

Wer will/kann eigentlich jetzt am Freitag fahren und was fahren wir ? VorschlÃ¤ge ?  

@VorankÃ¼[email protected] NÃ¤chste Woche Dienstag mÃ¶chte ich die SteinbrÃ¼che fahren. Startzeit wÃ¤re bei Interesse spÃ¤testens so gegen 18:00 Uhr weil man im Hellen fahren muÃ. Wenn sich keiner dazu Ã¤uÃert, stell ich meinen Startwunsch ein.

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. April 2007)

Moin

a....kalt wars gestern abend, aber hat dennoch schwer Spass gemacht. Rocky, Ede, Hot Rod, danke fürs mitnehmen!
Das bittere Ende kam hinterher, zu Hause, wohl den Hausstaub in der Nase  hatte ich wieder ne schlimme Allergienacht.

Schotten habe ich auch vor mitzufahren. Muss mich wohl mal langsam um die Anmeldung kümmern. Mitfahrgelegenheit in meinem Zafira steht dann auch zur Verfügung.

Mach noch ein paar Fahrten mit der Family...schöne Ostern

der Kombinatschef


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

ich hoffe ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen! 
Ist normalerweise nicht meine Art früher abzuhauen, aber meine Füße waren kurz vorm erfrieren.
Wegen Ostern, ich könnte mir den Freitag für eine Tour vorstellen.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## fohns (4. April 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

gestern abend die tour mit google und gwa war schon sahnig.
google hat neue wege gefunden, die echt klasse sind.
googlig trailig halt.
aber kalt wars mir auch... 

es wird zeit, dass wir uns mal wieder gemeinsam auf die räder schwingen, oder? 
ostern haut das wohl nicht hin (oldies im bikepark, junge hüpper aufem renner). vielleicht sollen wir für das auf ostern folgende wochenende eine gemeinsame tour ins auge fassen. nicht immer so verhackstückt...

@Google für dienstag
montag und dienstag geht bei mir leider nix.

grüße und schöne feiertage vom 
fohns.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. April 2007)

Moin Zusammen,
ich hoffe ihr konntet euch gestern Abend noch aufwärmen und euch sind nicht die Füße abgefallen....brrrrr!

@[email protected] ich melde mich für heute ab. Schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Sorry!

@[email protected] danke fürs nach Hause guiden  

Bis denne


----------



## hoschie (4. April 2007)

zum Thema Bikepark:
Das Alter spielt keine Rolle. Man sollte nur nicht alles nachmachen wollen, was die Cracks da so fabrizieren. Jeder kann da seine Linie finden und sich langsam steigern...
@ Bruder Jörn/Blacky: Ich schlage vor wir treffen uns morgens recht früh (9.00 Uhr). Wie wäre es mit dem ALDI Parkplatz in Langenselbold - liegt direkt an der Autobahn - OK?
Güße vom hoschie


----------



## Google (4. April 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schotten habe ich auch vor mitzufahren. Muss mich wohl mal langsam um die Anmeldung kümmern. Mitfahrgelegenheit in meinem Zafira steht dann auch zur Verfügung.


 Schottenfahrernachtrag: Jschmitt, g-wa, bike69, HotRod1, Kulminator, Kombinatschef, Google.  Das sind *7 !! *Teilnehmer an der Zahl  

Wegen der Anmeldung: Wie gesagt ich machs ziemlich kurzfristig und wenns Wetter unstabil sein sollte, mach ich das noch am Freitag vor dem Event. Da kann man sich noch Online anmelden, muß aber eine Zahlungsnachweis mitbringen. Und wir melden uns ganz brav einheitlich als *"Mountainbiketreff Hanau Spessartwölfe"*an ?  

Ach....Die Mitfahrgelegenheit nehm ich doch glatt an 


rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wegen Ostern, ich könnte mir den Freitag


  


fohns schrieb:


> es wird zeit, dass wir uns mal wieder gemeinsam auf die räder schwingen, oder?


Nix "oder" ! Recht haste ! Ich stell mich schon mal drauf ein  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (4. April 2007)

Habe die heutige Tour rausgenommen. 
Schei§% Erkältungskrankheiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. April 2007)

Freitag wäre ich auch am Start.

@Google - mich überkamen gestern auch kurz Zweifel. Aber dann habe ich im DDD Thread ein kurzes Video gesehen. Danach gab's keine Zweifel mehr. Und wie Hoschie schon sagte, einfach ausprobieren und langsam rantasten.

@Hoschie - Sonntag, 09.00 Uhr geht klar.


----------



## Google (4. April 2007)

Mist  Den wichtigsten Kommentar hab ich vergessen:





Google schrieb:


> Das sind *7 !! *Teilnehmer an der Zahl  Und wir melden uns ganz brav einheitlich als *"Mountainbiketreff Hanau Spessartwölfe"*an ?


Und wenn wir jetzt alle ein einheitliches Trikot hätten...Wäre das nicht was ? Ich würd mich ja um die Bestellung, Farbe etc. des Trikots für alle kümmern. Aber ein Layout für uns kann ich leider nicht entwerfen, da hab ich zu wenig Ahnung. Also wenn sich da keiner findet, der einen gemeinsamen Layoutwunsch im PC umsetzen kann, bleibt's bei einem Wunsch  

@Bikepa[email protected] Wenn mans so will, ists ja auch ganz gut für die Technik...Vieleicht geht dieses Jahr ja nochmal was.

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (4. April 2007)

Hallo Bruder,

ich hoffe das es nur etwas am Tretlager ist... mehr weis ich heute Abend....






Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Cersten, was ist passiert?
> Das kommt davon, wenn man einen zu starken Punch entwickelt.
> 
> Was fahren wir Sonntag oder Montag? Hat evtl. jemand Lust mal nach Winterberg in den Bikepark zu fahren???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. April 2007)

Bei mir scheitert's am nicht vorhandenen Grafikprogramm.

Eine einfache Vorgehensweise wäre aber, einfach ein Blankotrikot als .bmp zu speichern und dann einfach mit den Farboptionen einfärben. Was das Logo angeht, bliebe nur die Suche im www.


----------



## JSchmitt (4. April 2007)

Hallo Google,

OK, ich würde dann auch in "letzter Minute" eine Anmeldung vornehmen.
45km sollte ich schaffen - Spinning-Training führe ich gerade zum Excess 

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Mist  Den wichtigsten Kommentar hab ich vergessen:Und wenn wir jetzt alle ein einheitliches Trikot hätten...Google


macht's Euch doch einfach und ordert Eisbären-Trikos. Da ist das Layout schon lange fertig und ... Ihr habt noch ein Tag Zeit Euch anzuschließen  

"Mountainbiketreff Hanau Spessartwölfe" klingt beim lesen blöd, besser nur "Spessartwölfe Hanau" das passt dann auch auf ein Trikot.

Aber das ist nur die unbedeutende Meinung eines Außenstehenden


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. April 2007)

So ihr Helden, der Eintrag für Freitag ist drin. Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.  

Für den sonntäglichen Trip nach Winterberg gibt's keinen LMB, Treffpunkt ist um 09.00 h auf dem Aldi Parkplatz in Langenselbold. Wer da ist, ist da.


----------



## Google (4. April 2007)

Huch  Gerade wollt ich ne Tour einstellen aber so ists auch gut  . Dann lass ich mich mal führen zu den Trails rund um den Hahnenkamm  

Kurze Berichterstattung zur heutigen Entdeckungstour: Man fährt zig mal dran vorbei und raffts net  Da hab ich doch direkt beim Buchbergtrail noch einige Alternativen finden können. Man fährt doch meist blind durch die Gegend.... 

Von hier kommt man runter





Und da gehts weiter nach unten..





Man sieht allerdings nicht wie steil der Trail tatsächlich ist. Und den Auslauf vom Trail sieht man auch nicht, auch wenn man es denkt...der knickt nach unten weg, sprich noch steiler  Ich glaub das scheint mir die einzige Stelle zu sein wo ich drüber nachdenken muß den Sattel tiefer zu stellen....Das wird nicht jedermanns Trail im Thread sein.

Freu mich schon auf ne neue Tourenführung in den nächsten Wochen  

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. April 2007)

Sowas kriege ich vorenthalten???  Wir müssen uns darüber am Freitag unbedingt unterhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. April 2007)

Wenn ich mir die von Google aktualisierten Bilder so ansehe, dann habe ich eine Vermutung wo der Trail ist.

Liege ich richtig, das ist mehr oder weniger parallel zu dem ausgeschilderten Fußweg Parkplatz Buchberg nach Rodenbach? Am Parkplatz statt gleich nach links weg an der Schranke vorbei, geradeaus ca. 150 Meter weiter und dann links???


----------



## Torpedo64 (4. April 2007)

Es gibt am Buchberg ein ganz kurzes Trailstück, mit einer spitzen Kehre, das so steil ist, dass man den Ar*** fast aufs Hinterrad setzen muss


----------



## Google (5. April 2007)

Morsche  

*........auf der Suche nach den geheimnisvollen Trails in den Wäldern von Buchbergtanien  *  

@[email protected] Hast recht. Wieso hast Du uns diesen Trail bislang vorenthalten ?  Nun, als Meistro der sinnhaften Streckenführung werde ich auch diesen Trail und andere in einer meiner Tourenangebote einbauen  

@[email protected] Den mit der Spitzkehre mußt Du mir unbedingt zeigen

Ich hab auch schon die Steinbruchtour für den kommenden Dienstag eingestellt. Startzeit wäre bei Bedarf noch leicht verhandelbar (30 Minuten) weil die Tour nur im Hellen gefahren werden sollte. Ich hoff es fährt einer mit. Ich möchte Bilder machen und danach einen Trinken. Wer nur zum Trinken kommen will...Bitte !

*Steinbruchtour am kommenden Dienstag​*
Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2007)

Ich bin den Weg vor Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren. Damals war er aber nur ein angedeuteter Pfad im Unterholz. Irgendwann habe ich ihn dann aus den Augen verloren.

So wie er sich jetzt darbietet, kenn ich ihn nicht.

Die Spitzkehre ist vermutlich der beschilderte Abzweig am Parkplatz.


----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So ihr Helden, der Eintrag für Freitag ist drin. Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.
> 
> Für den sonntäglichen Trip nach Winterberg gibt's keinen LMB, Treffpunkt ist um 09.00 h auf dem Aldi Parkplatz in Langenselbold. Wer da ist, ist da.



Hi Bruder, bei mir hat sich eine ziemlich hartnäckige Erkältung festgesetzt. Bis morgen zur Ostereiersuche bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich noch nicht wieder fit. Dann muss ich dich in die Polargeheimnisse eben ein andermal einweihen. Winterberg und mein Racefully passen überhaupt nicht zusammen -dat wird also auch nix...  
Wünsch dir/euch viel Spass ...

@ Google: Habe die ganze nächste Woche "Kinderbetreuung" - da kann ich Dienstag abend unmöglich weg... 

@ bike69: und was sagt der Bikedoktor? 

@ JSchmitt: ich nenne das Hang zur Ironie, wenn jemand wie du schreibt: "45km sollte ich schaffen" .. 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2007)

Daran sind nur diese nächtlichen GA-Runden am zugigen Mainufer schuld.

Übrigens - dein Rennferkel macht schon was her. Fehlt nur noch die blonde Locke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (5. April 2007)

@Google:
Es ist schon lange her, als ich das kurze Trailstück gefahren bin. Wenn ich mich noch richtig daran erinnere, muss es in der Nähe vom NaturFreundeHaus liegen. Der Trail endet auf einem Weg, der parallel zu Oberrodenbach, im Wald, verläuft. Biegt man rechts, nach dem Trail auf diesen Weg ab und hält sich links, landet man automatisch irgendwo in Oberrodenbach.
Hier noch ein Link dazu:
KLICK


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2007)

Jetzt wo du es sagst kann ich mich an das Teilstück erinnern.

Das ist doch kurz nach der dritten Eiche, die nördlich der einen Buche links der Fichte steht. Ist da nicht neulich auch mal ein Fuchs vorbeigelaufen? [clown]


----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2007)

Hey Bruder, ich hab ja jetzt erst gelesen: Einkehr ist am Hahnenkamm geplant. ICH WILL MIT!


----------



## Google (5. April 2007)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es  @[email protected] Das Stück fahre ich öfters..Komm einfach mit  Auch wenn es auf den Bildern nicht so aussieht, ist der obige Trail steiler. Auch Wurzeln und kleine Absätze sind drin. Hätte wohl lieber von unten das Stück fotografieren sollen.

@[email protected] Gute Besserung. Bis morsche biste jetzt aber bei den Aussichten wieder fitt  


Bis denne

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2007)

Hehehehe, ich wusste doch wie New-Blondie aus der Reserve zu locken ist.  (ok, das war mein letzter Scherz - nachher muss ich noch einen ausgeben).  

Kulmi, es wäre mir eine Ehre dich morgen begrüssen zu dürfen. 

Cersten, was macht das Bike?  Ist es noch zu retten oder dürfen wir dich demnächst auch in der Riege der großen Federelemente willkommen heissen?

Juuhuuunx, was ist los??? Wir haben Gäste aus dem Taunus und ihr macht euch rar?


----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, es wäre mir eine Ehre dich morgen begrüssen zu dürfen.



... wie kann ich bei der Star-Besetzung absagen? Vorschlag: ich kippe mir die 7-fache Menge an Hustensaft rein, nehme 25 Angozin Tabletten und werfe 8 Aspirin plus C hinterher - damit krieg ich mich morgen schon fit ... oder ? 

Also wenn ich bis 9:30 Uhr nicht angemeldet bin, wurde ich wahrscheinlich wegen Tablettenmissbrauchs eingeliefert...


----------



## Google (5. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Juuhuuunx, was ist los??? Wir haben Gäste aus dem Taunus und ihr macht euch rar?


Cersten und HotRod sind über Ostern weg, Kulmi krank, fohnsi geht einen bechern und fällt somit auch aus.. (hoffentlich nicht zu viel verraten). Rocky kommt, hat sich nur vergessen anzumelden  Das dazu.

Guuds Nächtle


----------



## bike69 (5. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ bike69: und was sagt der Bikedoktor?
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



Danke der Nachfrage, meine Buchsen hinten sind ausgeschlagen, wir haben dann neue bestellt :-((

Wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung.

Melde mich hiermit bis Mo. ab.  Euch viel Spass bei den Touren.


----------



## Kulminator (6. April 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage, meine Buchsen hinten sind ausgeschlagen, wir haben dann neue bestellt :-((
> 
> Wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung.
> 
> Melde mich hiermit bis Mo. ab.  Euch viel Spass bei den Touren.



das kommt davon, daß du die Trails ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste runterbretterst... glücklicherweise "nur" die Buchsen... Geht am Montag bei dir ne Tour? 
Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Trotz Medikamentencocktails schniefe und huste ich heute noch ziemlich heftig. Werde an der heutigen Traumtour leider nicht teilnehmen   - und fasse mal ggf. Sonntag wahrscheinlich aber erst Montag ins Auge für ne größere Tour. 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. April 2007)

Schade, aber die Gesundheit geht vor.

Mach Pause, lass dich verwöhnen und sieh zu, dass du am Montag wieder fit bist. Wir heben dir ein paar Trails auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (6. April 2007)

hoschie schrieb:


> @ Bruder Jörn/Blacky: Ich schlage vor wir treffen uns morgens recht früh (9.00 Uhr).


Mir geht´s immer noch nicht gut und da lass ich mal lieber die Finger vom Bikepark. Sorry. Aber das wird ja sicher nicht die letzte Gelegenheit gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. April 2007)

So erste längere Tour mit maximalem Federweg und sehr sahnigem Fahrverhalten absolviert. Danke an unseren Guide Björn für die schöne Tour.

Bin SA und SO in Mannheim aber für unsere MO Tour zurück.
Rocky,Björn und ich haben uns auf eine spätere Startzeit 15 Uhr B8 Parkplatz
verständigt.

Würde mich freuen den hoffentlich wieder gesunden Kulmi, den lustigen Cersten , den neuen Bergchef Fohns ( Google kann am MO nicht, sonst Chef vom langen Elend) zu begrüßen.

Schöne Ostern 

Patrick


----------



## caroka (6. April 2007)

Mir hat es heute auch großen Spass gemacht.  Wußte gar nicht, dass es auch freundliche Räuber gibt.  Ich freue mich schon richtig auf die nächste Tour mit Euch.


----------



## Torpedo64 (7. April 2007)

Hmmm, Räuber? Wer sind denn hier die Räuber...  

Mir hat die Fahrt mit euch auch 'ne Menge Spass gemacht und freue mich jetzt schon bald wieder dabei zu sein  

Schöne Ostern wünscht euch allen

Torpedo


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

Endlich habe ich mal gezeigt bekommen, dass es im Spessart auch tolle Trails gibt!  Vielen Dank!  Die Trails zum, auf dem und vom Hahnenkamm runter, sowie die Birkenhainer Straße waren erste Sahne!  Bis bald!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2007)

Morsche.

Für Montag stelle ich heute noch was ein. Mal sehen welche grobe Routenführung mir einfällt.

@Rocky - ist der Reifen schon gewechselt? Schade dass du so früh die Segel streichen musstest. 

@Patrick - und, macht der Plastikbomber Spaß oder macht er Spaß? Da geht noch wesentlich mehr.

@Plauscher - schön dass wir euch gestern in unserer Mitte begrüssen konnten. Das war gestern nur eine kleine Impression unseres Heimatrevieres. 

Es gibt noch steilere Auffahrten, krachende Abfahrten und für die Techniker ist auch die ein oder andere Passage versteckt. Ach ja, auch an alternativen Einkehrmöglichkeiten mangelt es nicht. Aber den Kuchen im Naturfreundehaus muss man sich erst erarbeiten. 

Man sollte sein Pulver ja nicht gleich am ersten Tag verschiessen.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> [email protected] - schön dass wir euch gestern in unserer Mitte begrüssen konnten. Das war gestern nur eine kleine Impression unseres Heimatrevieres.
> 
> Es gibt noch steilere Auffahrten, krachende Abfahrten und für die Techniker ist auch die ein oder andere Passage versteckt. Ach ja, auch an alternativen Einkehrmöglichkeiten mangelt es nicht. Aber den Kuchen im Naturfreundehaus muss man sich erst erarbeiten.
> 
> Man sollte sein Pulver ja nicht gleich am ersten Tag verschiessen.



Ich freue mich auf eine Fortsetzung und darauf, dass ihr uns mal besucht!  Habe auch schon eine mögliche Strecke im Sinn.


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ......
> @Plauscher - schön dass wir euch gestern in unserer Mitte begrüssen konnten. Das war gestern nur eine kleine Impression unseres Heimatrevieres.
> 
> Es gibt noch steilere Auffahrten, krachende Abfahrten und für die Techniker ist auch die ein oder andere Passage versteckt. Ach ja, auch an alternativen Einkehrmöglichkeiten mangelt es nicht. Aber den Kuchen im Naturfreundehaus muss man sich erst erarbeiten.
> ...



Hört sich verdammt gut an.


----------



## fohns (7. April 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen den hoffentlich wieder gesunden Kulmi, den lustigen Cersten , den neuen Bergchef Fohns ( Google kann am MO nicht, sonst Chef vom langen Elend) zu begrüßen.



Na, Ede, jetzt aber  
danke für kompliments. Du setzt mich ja ganz schön unter druck  
im ernst, bergfahrer sind Du und einige andere weit besser.

ich würde am montag gerne mitfahren, kann aber leider nicht.
am sonntag fahren Goolge und ich (wer noch   ) eine schöne rennerrunde, da einige hier nicht können.

Euch allen schöne ostern,
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. April 2007)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

schöne Tour gestern mit der "Plauschervorhut" 

*Für Rocky endete die Tour schon nach ein paar Km. Für die Rückfahrt zum Auto half nur noch notdürftig die American Express:*





*Der Rest der Gruppe dann schon kurz vorm Hahnenkamm*





*Vistalmaar:...Sieht des steiiil aus  *





*Dann die verdiente Pause, wo wir auch Rocky wieder antrafen*





Dannach sind wir noch ein paar nette Trails den Hahnenkamm runter gefahren.  Weitere Bilder sind in meinen Fotoalbum "Plauschervorhut April 2004"


Ich werde in Kürze, vielleicht noch heute, eine Umfrage starten, wann wir die offizielle Plauscher/Wölfetour mit möglichst vielen Teilnehmern der beiden Threads veranstalten können    Ich informiere Zuerst stellen wir unser Hausrevier vor und dann hoff ich auf ne nette Einladung von den Plauschern in den Taunus  

Grüße

Google


Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hört sich verdammt gut an.



Was hört sich gut an? Die noch vorhandenen Trails oder die Aussicht auf Kuchen?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> am sonntag fahren Goolge und ich (wer noch   ) fohns.


wieviel KM ab HU habt Ihr den eigentlich geplant  Muß mich noch entscheiden mit wem und was ich morgen wohin starte


----------



## Kedi (7. April 2007)

*@fohns @google*
rennerrunde   ? wann und wohin wollt ihr fahren? 

ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Google (7. April 2007)

@[email protected] Also ich komme erst heuteabend dazu was auszuarbeiten

Ich treffe mich mit fohns um 11:00 Uhr oben auf der Steinheimer Brücke, direkt bei der S-Bahnhaltestelle. Man sollte sich also ohne Weiteres finden können. Es geht auf alle Fälle erst mal Richtung Krotzebursch-Alzenau-Michelbach-Oberrodenbach-Selbold-Ronneburg......ab da muß ich schauen wie wir weiter fahren. Geplant sind natürlich wenig befahrene Strecken ins Geräusch rein. Von den Kilometern kann ich nix genaues sagen, 100 werdens wohl schon werden. Das machen wir nach Lust und Laune.

Falls Ihr mitfahren wollt bitte eine kurze Info, dass wir auch warten  Hie nochmal meine Hnadynummer: 01577/2888787

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2007)

Hoschie - alles klar für unseren morgigen Ausflug?

Nach unserer gestrigen Tour habe ich richtig Lust einfach mal nur den Hang "runterzurollen". Mal sehen ob Winterberg mit der Birkenhainer oder dem Hahnenkamm mithalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (7. April 2007)

*@google*

alles klar. Wird dann morgen meine erste Rennerrunde in diesem Jahr werden   . Melde mich dann morgen nochmal. 

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## hoschie (7. April 2007)

hallo "BJ",
ja alles palletti, bin wie verabredet morgen früh um 9ne am treffpunkt...cu
der hoschie


----------



## Kedi (7. April 2007)

*Hallo Black Trek,*
bist du wieder fit - gesundheitlich? Würdest du morgen die Runde von Google mitfahren?
Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was hört sich gut an? Die noch vorhandenen Trails oder die Aussicht auf Kuchen?



Du kennst mich noch nicht gut genug. 
In dieser Reihenfolge, zuerst die Trails und dann der verdiente Kuchen.


----------



## Google (7. April 2007)

Guten Abend Jungs und Mädels

ich hab nun ernst gemacht und die Plauscher offiziell zu einer Tour in den Spessart eingeladen. Damit ich weiß an welchen Tagen die Plauscher und wir in größter Anzahl präsent sein können, habe ich eine Umfrage gestartet:

*Umfrage Plauscher/Wölfetour. Wann könnt Ihr ?​*
Sobald ich weiß an welchen Tagen die meisten zusammenkommen, stell ich die Termine ins LMB ein (1 Ersttermin, 1 Ausweichtermin). Ich dachte mir, dann eine äusserst trailige Tour im BaBu Gebiet einzustellen. Wenns klappt,  dürfen wir auch mal in den Taunus   

Bis bald im Wald


Google


Ps. Bis Morgen kedi


----------



## Kedi (7. April 2007)

*@Google*

hab meine Reifen aufgepumpt, Klamotten, Flickbesteck bereit gelegt. Weißt du, wo Black Trek steckt? 

bis mosche, kedi

Eh ichs vergesse: Mein KTM-Traum wird wohl Wirklichkeit. Erzähl dann morgen mehr.


----------



## BlackTrek (8. April 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *Hallo Black Trek,*
> bist du wieder fit - gesundheitlich? Würdest du morgen die Runde von Google mitfahren?
> Ciao, *kedi*



Hallo Kedi,

Danke der Nachfrage. Ja, ich würde prinzipiell mitfahren, wenn ich denn fit wäre... Leider hält sich die #@*+! Erkältung sehr hartnäckig. So ein Mist!   

Die guten Malle-Trainingskilometer sind damit wahrscheinlich auch wieder dahin.  

Ich wünsch Euch Allen viel Spass bei Euren Bike-Abenteuern, was auch immer es sein mag. Ich hatte ja ins Auge gefasst, mit hoschie und Bruder Jörn nach Winterberg zu fahren. Bleibt mir ja heil!

Gruss
Sonja


----------



## Kedi (8. April 2007)

*Hallo Black Trek,*

schade  ! Gute Besserung,   dann vielleicht ein anderes mal. 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2007)

Morsche,

bevor es in den Park geht will ich doch schnell die besten Osterwünsche loswerden.

Viel Spaß der Straßenfraktion. Gute Besserung den Patienten und starke Nerven, denen, die Familienpflichten wahrnehmen. 

Wir sehen uns morgen.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2007)

Gääähhhhnnn - also gut, rechtzeitig wach geworden. Dann sehen wir uns um 11 h auf der Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. April 2007)

Ei da sind wir ja immerhin zu Viert mit dem Renner. Ist auch irgendwie beruhigend wenn man sich nicht alleine verfährt  

Ostern ?  Ach so ! Ich wünsch Euch natürlich auch alle frohe Ostern  

Bis bald

Google


----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin SA und SO in Mannheim aber für unsere MO Tour zurück.
> Rocky,Björn und ich haben uns auf eine spätere Startzeit 15 Uhr B8 Parkplatz
> verständigt.
> 
> Würde mich freuen den hoffentlich wieder gesunden Kulmi, den lustigen Cersten , den neuen Bergchef Fohns ( Google kann am MO nicht, sonst Chef vom langen Elend) zu begrüßen.



Ich wär soo gerne wieder gesund    

irgendwie krieg ich die Schei§& - Erkältung net los und kann morgen nicht mit euch durch die Wälder ziehen    ... Bestenfalls geht ne gaaanz lockere Runde am Main...    
Wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Spass bei euren Vorhaben und supertolles Wetter...  

Schnief schnief 
Kulmi


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2007)

So der Reifen ist gewechselt! 
Da soll mal einer sagen im Wald braucht man keine AMEX Karte. Sie hats aber auch nicht unbeschadet überstanden.... 
Wir sehen uns dann morgen um 15Uhr.
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So der Reifen ist gewechselt!
> Da soll mal einer sagen im Wald braucht man keine AMEX Karte. Sie hats aber auch nicht unbeschadet überstanden....
> Wir sehen uns dann morgen um 15Uhr.
> Gruß Rocky



 Oha, was hat denn die Karte abbekommen? Geknickt? Ist sie noch benutzbar?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2007)

Guude,

Hoschie und ich sind wohlbehalten aus Winterberg zurück.

So ein Tag im Bikepark ist gar nicht schlecht. Gut, die jungen Wilden lassen es richtig krachen und sind doch etwas schneller. Aber in unserem Alter muss das ja wirklich nicht mehr sein.

Wir haben heute 2 Mal den Krankenwagen an der Strecke gesehen, bei einem Sturz war wir sogar Augenzeugen. Ist blöd, wenn man es nicht wirklich kann, auf Protektoren und Fullface vertraut und dann kopfüber von 'ner Northshore im Hang einschlägt. Das macht auch ein holländisches Schlüsselbein nicht mit.

Dann doch lieber Chickenway, mit Flow den Hang runter und einfach Spaß gehabt. Wenn Beerfelden demnächst aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht ist, werden wir denen mal einen Besuch abstatten. Das ist auch für den Rest des Wolfsrudels interessant.

@Rocky und Patrick - fällt euch noch was für die morgige Runde ein? Ich bin noch nicht wirklich kreativ gewesen.


----------



## hoschie (8. April 2007)

ja hallo, will auch noch kurz kundtun wie gut das heute war. haben das tempo und die linie unserm alter entsprchend gewählt und dabei volle kanne spass gehabt...und auch bodenkontakt...ich bin sehr dafür das zu wiederholen. demnächst in beerfelden, gell blacky


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

@Bikeparker: Seid ihr noch etwas anderes als 4X und Übungsparcour gefahren? Wie lange wart ihr da?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2007)

Wir sind alles abgefahren, haben lediglich die Drops und Rampen dem Alter und Gewicht entsprechend ausgelassen.

Waren von 11.00 bis 17.20 Uhr im Park.


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wir sind alles abgefahren, haben lediglich die Drops und Rampen dem Alter und Gewicht entsprechend ausgelassen.
> 
> Waren von 11.00 bis 17.20 Uhr im Park.



Hui, alle Achtung!  Da werde ich mir wenn, dann erstmal Beerfelden antun. Hört sich nicht ganz so wild an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2007)

@Google - wie war eure Rennerrunde? Wo seid ihr rumgefahren?


----------



## Google (9. April 2007)

Joh, hat Spass gemacht die Rennerrunde.

Der Einstieg war noch ausbaufähig, da die ausgesuchten Strassen noch ein bisserl zu belebt waren. Aber ab Michelbach wars dann eigentlich ok. Wir sind über die Ronneburg bis zum Büdinger Wald gefahren, In "Wittgenborn" gings dann rasant mit knappe 80 Km/h runter  Zum Schluss hatte ich 115 Km auf dem Tacho.

Jungs ich wollte nochmal auf die morgige Steinbruchtour aufmerksam machen. Bei dem Wetter eine wirkliche Geniessertour  Wer sich freimachen kann, sollte nicht zögern. Sobald es bis 21:00 Uhr noch hell ist, werde ich die Tour aber nochmal ab 19:00 Uhr anbieten weil ich schon viele Interessenbekundungen erhalten habe.

*Morgige Tour in den Steinbrüchen​*

Und dann wollte ich Euch nochmal bitten, bei der Umfrage teilzu nehmen, damit ich weiß, welcher Termin am besten ist. Danke  

*Umfrage gemeinsame Tour Spessartwölfe/Taunusplauscher​*
Wers wegen Ostern noch nicht mitbekommen oder gelesen hat kann dies hier nachholen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3591523&postcount=2722

Allen Kranken wünsch ich noch schnelle Genesung


Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## bike69 (9. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin wieder im Lande und möchte hiermit die Ostergrüsse nacholen 

Habe ja eine Menge verpasst  Wobei die Trails in Bayern auch nicht schlecht sind )


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Jungs ich wollte nochmal auf die morgige Steinbruchtour aufmerksam machen. Bei dem Wetter eine wirkliche Geniessertour


 
Also ich wäre an der Tour morgen interessiert. Kann man direkt am Treffpunkt oder in der Nähe parken, da ich mit dem Auto kommen muss?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. April 2007)

Morgen wird das bei mir leider nichts. Aber wenn die Tour mal um 19.00 h startet, bin ich dabei.

Die Runde eben mit Rocky, Patrick und Vistamaar war gelungen.  Eine gute Mischung aus Trails und Waldwegen. Der Kuchen im Naturfreundehaus hat geschmeckt und die Birkenhainer als krönender Abschluß runden das Gesamtkunstwerk ab.

Danke an meine Mitstreiter.


----------



## Google (9. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Kuchen im Naturfreundehaus hat geschmeckt


 Ohne mich ??   

@[email protected] Es gibt genügend Parkplätze. Falls Du mit Navigation fährst, gebe lieber "Lachenhege" ein. Hausnummer egal. Wen Du in der Strasse bist, einfach weiter bis zum Kreisel fahren, dann bist Du schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2007)

Naaabend,

Ostern ist rum.
Morgen früh, 5Uhr ist wieder mal Abfahrt nach CZ. 4 Tage. Aber mein LV geht mit mir    .

War eine klasse Woche. 3 mal ausreiten gewesen. 
Gestern eine tolle Tour mit meiner Tochter gefahren. Hanau, Dettingen, Hörstein, Wasserlos, Alzenau, Michelbacher Wanderheim, hoch auf die Schäferberge, den feinen Wurzeltrail runter, Klappermühlchen, am Bach entlang und zurück nach HU. 42km gesamt.
Sie meinte nur (schwer begeistert  ): 'den Trail bin ich nicht zum letzten Mal gefahren'. Sacht sie so, mir ihren 11,5 Jahren.

Wünsche noch ne schöne Woche

der K


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

@Google oder wers auch weis: 

Wegen morgen, wie lange braucht Lupo bis zu Euch bei entsprechender Verkehrslage?

Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## Google (9. April 2007)

Wieso  circa 15 Minuten würd ich schätzen.Max. 20 bei dichtem Verkehr.


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wieso  circa 15 Minuten würd ich schätzen.Max. 20 bei dichtem Verkehr.



Kannst Du mir eine Anfahrtsempfehlung von Wiesbaden aus geben? A3 und ab Rodgau-Hanau B45?


----------



## Matric (9. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Jungs ich wollte nochmal auf die morgige Steinbruchtour aufmerksam machen. Bei dem Wetter eine wirkliche Geniessertour  Wer sich freimachen kann, sollte nicht zögern.
> 
> Google




Hallo Google,

habe mich zur Steinbruch-Tour angemeldet. Hört sich an, als ob das genau das Richtige für meinen neuen Drahtesel ist.

Der Treffpunkt sagt mir aber leider nichts, kannst Du mir auf die Sprünge helfen?

Danke und bis dann!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Hallo Google,
> 
> habe mich zur Steinbruch-Tour angemeldet. Hört sich an, als ob das genau das Richtige für meinen neuen Drahtesel ist.
> 
> ...



Ich auch


----------



## Google (9. April 2007)

@[email protected] Ja genau. Von der A3 die Abfahrt Hanau nehmen und immer der B45 folgen. Wenn Du von der A3 auf die B 45 gelangst, fährst Du nach 1-2 Km über eine Brücke, dort hälst Du Dich auf der äusserst linken Spur. Dieser Autobahn folgen bis Sie endet. An der ersten beampelten Kreuzung links rein und dann immer geradeaus der Pfaffenbrunnenstrasse folgen. Blos nicht in der Linkskurve der Starsse zum SB Skonto folgen, sondern weiter gerade aus. Die erste Möglichkeit (Spielstrasse) rechts rein und der Strasse folgen. Im Kreisel bist Du am Ziel.

@[email protected] Reicht Dir die obige Beschreibung zur Orientierung ? Ansonsten ruf mich morgen einfach übers Handy an.

@[email protected] Aber vom Kaiserlei durch Offenbach zum Lupo würde es wegen dem Verkehr auch nochmal 15 Minuten dauern. Keine Ahnung von wo Du herkommst.

Ps. Wenn einer im Stau steckt, wir haben ja noch ein bisserl zeitlichen Spielraum

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Der Einstieg war noch ausbaufähig, da die ausgesuchten Strassen noch ein bisserl zu belebt waren. Aber ab Michelbach wars dann eigentlich ok. Wir sind über die Ronneburg bis zum Büdinger Wald gefahren, In "Wittgenborn" gings dann rasant mit knappe 80 Km/h runter  Zum Schluss hatte ich 115 Km auf dem Tacho.
> Google


War doch ganz gut und so wild sieht der GPS-Track gar nicht aus. Ich habe tatsächlich die 150 noch geknackt.
aber isch hab misch eh nur wegen kedi zu euch verirrt *grins*


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. April 2007)

*Anfahrt Steinbruch - Tour:*

Hier findet ihr den Treffpunkt auf jeden Fall: KLICK


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. April 2007)

Ich versuche morgen dabei zu sein.

@Google: Stimmt die (Handy-?)Telefon-Nr. oder is da ne 7 zuviel im LMB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. April 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Google: Stimmt die (Handy-?)Telefon-Nr. oder is da ne 7 zuviel im LMB ?


Nö, alles ok mit der Nummer.

Und damit das nicht untergeht, habe ichs gerade nochmal aus der Versenkung geholt. 





Google schrieb:


> Und dann wollte ich Euch nochmal bitten, bei der Umfrage teilzu nehmen, damit ich weiß, welcher Termin am besten ist. Danke
> 
> *Umfrage gemeinsame Tour Spessartwölfe/Taunusplauscher​*
> Wers wegen Ostern noch nicht mitbekommen oder gelesen hat kann dies hier nachholen:
> ...



Grüße

Google


----------



## Matric (10. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Reicht Dir die obige Beschreibung zur Orientierung ? Ansonsten ruf mich morgen einfach übers Handy an.



Wunderbar, dankeschön, bis heute Abend .


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

@Google: Ich mußte mich leider wieder austragen, jetzt wo ich mir sogar ein Navi ausgeliehen hab, aber Kiddies gehen vor. 
Demnächst werden wir uns aber mal sehen 

Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. April 2007)

Seitdem die Plauscher unseren Thread für sich endeckt haben, kommt man mit dem Lesen gar nicht mehr nach.


----------



## JSchmitt (10. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ JSchmitt: ich nenne das Hang zur Ironie, wenn jemand wie du schreibt: "45km sollte ich schaffen" ..
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



Wieso ... das ist eine realistische Selbsteinschätzung ...!
Ok, ich habe nun Ostern über etwas trainiert und mein Cube das erste mal dieses Jahr ausgeführt. Das hat sich im Wald bei Darmstadt wirklich wohl gefühlt. 10min von zuhause entfernt geht es ab in den Wald, rauf und runter, fast nur Trails, Steilstücke (puhhh) und gelich mal hinauf zur Burg Frankenstein. Nach etwas mehr als 2 Stunden hatte ich 35km und 800hm auf dem Tacho. Ich muß sagen das gefällt mir hier ... wenn ich mich besser auskenne, seid Ihr natürlich eingeladen zur "Was kenn ich vom Odenwald Tour ". Vielleicht sollte ich mich zuvor mit dem Erdi nochmals kurzschließen, der kommt ja fast überall rum ... vielleicht kann er mir hier auch was zeigen ;-). Grüße und bis bald ... heute aus Minden (Westf.) Jochen


----------



## bike69 (10. April 2007)

Hallo Jochen,

was lesen denn da meine Augen   Du hast Dein Trainingslager in DA aufgeschlagen. Ich arbeite in DA Eberstadt und würde mich freuen, nach der Arbeit mit jemanden fahren können. Vielleicht hast Du die Tage mal für einen kleinen Ausritt Zeit  





JSchmitt schrieb:


> Wieso ... das ist eine realistische Selbsteinschätzung ...!
> Ok, ich habe nun Ostern über etwas trainiert und mein Cube das erste mal dieses Jahr ausgeführt. Das hat sich im Wald bei Darmstadt wirklich wohl gefühlt. 10min von zuhause entfernt geht es ab in den Wald, rauf und runter, fast nur Trails, Steilstücke (puhhh) und gelich mal hinauf zur Burg Frankenstein. Nach etwas mehr als 2 Stunden hatte ich 35km und 800hm auf dem Tacho. Ich muß sagen das gefällt mir hier ... wenn ich mich besser auskenne, seid Ihr natürlich eingeladen zur "Was kenn ich vom Odenwald Tour ". Vielleicht sollte ich mich zuvor mit dem Erdi nochmals kurzschließen, der kommt ja fast überall rum ... vielleicht kann er mir hier auch was zeigen ;-). Grüße und bis bald ... heute aus Minden (Westf.) Jochen


----------



## JSchmitt (10. April 2007)

Hallo Bike69,

ob ich es abends mal schaffe, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich zumeist erst gegen 19-20 Uhr von Grotzeborsch oder sonstwo aus DE nach Hause komme.
Ich kann Dir jedoch schon mal die Tour vom Bölle (Gaststätte beim Böllenfalltor, Niederramstädter Straße) entlang dem "roten Balken" empfehlen. Diese Tour ist sehr gut ausgeschildert mit zwei kleinen Lücken. Eine davon in Mühltal / Ramstadt - könnte Dir jedoch die Hinweise geben. Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, bzw. es ins Auge fasse, melde ich mich zuvor bei Dir!!! 
Grüße Jochen


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Seitdem die Plauscher unseren Thread für sich endeckt haben, kommt man mit dem Lesen gar nicht mehr nach.


Keine Panik, das sind keine feindlichen/freundlichen Übernahmeversuche; wir sind ja keine Heuschrecken .



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Google: Ich mußte mich leider wieder austragen, jetzt wo ich mir sogar ein Navi ausgeliehen hab, aber Kiddies gehen vor.
> Demnächst werden wir uns aber mal sehen
> Gruss vom Lugga


Das ist verständlich (hab auch einen Sohn), aber umso bedauerlicher. Die Tour hat echt Spass gemacht; an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Google  fürs Guiden. Bevor alles zugewachsen ist (und noch mehr Zweige sich um meinen Hals wickeln) müssen wir das mit Lugga (Lucafabian) wiederholen.

Meine Frau hat es mir übrigens den "Knutschfleck" am Hals als Bike"unfall" abgenommen , puuhhhh.....


----------



## Google (11. April 2007)

Gutem Morgen allerseits

Danke Mtk-Cube  Die gestrige Steinbruchtour hat richtig gerockt. Ne tolle Truppe wars gewesen, die ganz heiß auf jeden Absatz, jede Wurzel und jeden Stein war.  Ein paar kleine Stürze waren zu beklagen aber bei dem Ehrgeiz war das nicht verwunderlich. Schade, dass aus unserer Truppe nur Matric und Torpedo dabei sein konnten. Aber es wird ja eine Wiederholung zu einer späteren Zeit geben. 

Diese Woche komme ich leider zu keiner Tour mehr  

Darf man an einem Mittwoch schon wegen dem Wochenende anfragen? Ich will nämlich nicht vorgreifen falls jemand etwas außer der Reihe im Kopf hat. Freiwillige voran !
Wenn weiter nix geplant ist, würde ich mal wieder eine trailige Tour in unserem Revier anbieten. Ich kann allerdings nur SAMSTAG ! Wir (einige)sehen uns am Donnerstagabend ? Dann können wir das WE ja mal ausloten.

Als Termin für die gemeinsame Tour mit den Plauschern scheint sich der 22.04.07 herauszukristalisieren. Es fehlen allerdings in der Umfrage noch ein paar aus der "Kerntruppe"   

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (11. April 2007)

Hallo  Leutz,

ausnahmsweise kommt mir der samstag auch gelegener.
donnerstag geht auch klar, danke der dinge, Ede.

bis dahin, viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2007)

Da habe ich gestern wohl was verpasst. Schade, aber mir bleibt ja noch die Hoffnung auf den Alternativtermin.

Samstag passt mir nicht. Wenn, dann geht's nur am Sonntag. Aber ich muss eh erst mal abwarten ob mein Bike rechtzeitig fertig wird. Sollte das Problem mit der Gabel nicht direkt behoben werden können, dann steht mir ein bikefreies Wochenende bevor.  Mal sehen was mein Schrauber des Vertrauens heute berichtet. 

Ich muss doch mal Werbung für die anderern beiden Termine machen. Am 22.04. sieht's nämlich schlecht aus und wenn dann klappt's max. am Nachmittag. Also: *"Leute, entscheidet euch nicht für den 22.04. Der Mai bietet viel schönere Termine!!!"*


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. April 2007)

Das war gestern schon fast wie in einem Trailpark, mit einer *top* Führung  

Da das Wetter die nächsten Tage noch besser werden soll, würde ich eine Felbergtour am Samstag anbieten, bei der es schön trailig, downhillmäßig und schweisstreibend zugeht. Fahrtzeit ab Hohe Mark ca. 3-4 Stunden. Abfahrt 10:00, oder spätestens 11:00 Uhr.
Falls mehr als zwei Personen Interesse haben sollten, mache ich auch gerne einen LMB-Eintrag.
Die Fahrt ist nichts für Anfänger, nur für Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Ich muss doch mal Werbung für die anderern beiden Termine machen. Am 22.04. sieht's nämlich schlecht aus und wenn dann klappt's max. am Nachmittag. Also: *"Leute, entscheidet euch nicht für den 22.04. Der Mai bietet viel schönere Termine!!!"*


Ich habe aber den kompletten Mai bikemäßig schon verplant. 
Würde mich aber auch freuen, wenn Du dabei sein könntest. 

Edit Google
Ich warte tänzelnd auf die Steinbruchbilder.


----------



## Google (11. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Das war gestern schon fast wie in einem Trailpark, mit einer *top* Führung
> 
> Da das Wetter die nächsten Tage noch besser werden soll, würde ich eine Felbergtour am Samstag anbieten, bei der es schön trailig, downhillmäßig und schweisstreibend zugeht. Fahrtzeit ab Hohe Mark ca. 3-4 Stunden. Abfahrt 10:00, oder spätestens 11:00 Uhr.
> Falls mehr als zwei Personen Interesse haben sollten, mache ich auch gerne einen LMB-Eintrag.
> Die Fahrt ist nichts für Anfänger, nur für Fortgeschrittene.


Hört sich *LECKER* an  Muß aber erst mal meine Frau fragen, ob ich unser Auto haben darf  Dann könnt ich noch jemanden mitnehmen. Ansonsten muß MICH jemand mitnehmen  Ich saach noch bescheid.

@BruderBjö[email protected] Nimm Dir die Eintracht auf und komm mit  Evtl. kannste von mir auch ein Bike haben wenn dass Zweite vom Dealer rechtzeitig zurück ist. Muß mich mal erkundigen.

Heutabend kann ich bestimmt die Bilder hochladen. Aber so supi sinnse nun auch nicht. Wie gesagt, hätte mehr schiessen sollen.

@Wölfe/[email protected] Mir wäre auch am liebsten wenn alle könnten. Ich muß aber gaanz krasss Termin mit höchste Rückmeldung wählen. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ! Leider


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2007)

Die Eintracht ist am Samstag nicht der Grund.

Ich habe hier im Büro etwas über die golfspielenden Kollegen gelästert  und muss das jetzt am Samstag ausbaden. Na ja, das bleibt sicher eine einmalige Anlegenheit, danach bin ich bestimmt weltweit auf Lebenszeit gesperrt. [happy_gilmore]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Eintracht ist am Samstag nicht der Grund.
> 
> Ich habe hier im Büro etwas über die golfspielenden Kollegen gelästert  und muss das jetzt am Samstag ausbaden. Na ja, das bleibt sicher eine einmalige Anlegenheit, danach bin ich bestimmt weltweit auf Lebenszeit gesperrt. [happy_gilmore]



Moin,
da fällt mir nur eins zu ein: *HA HA*


aber vielleicht kannst du ja ein oder zwei Löcher im Downhillmodus bezwingen  
Also Protektoren an, Helm auf und glaub mir, du wirst der Held auf dem Schlachtfeld der Golfer. 

Gruß 
HR1


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2007)

In einem Anflug grenzenloser Selbstüberschätzung habe ich gemeint, dass ich für einen Spaziergang über Wiesen noch keine Stöcke oder einen Elektrokarren brauche.  

Aber ich denke, diesen "DH" schaffe ich auch mit 'nem HT ohne Helm und Protektoren.


----------



## bike69 (11. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir für den Samstag und Sonntag wieder eine lange Tour vorgenommen. Werde am WE. keine Trails fahren, da ich meine Grundlagen ausbauen will. 
Werde wieder R-Wege quälen und KM ziehen. Falls jemand Interesse hat, würde ich mich freuen, werde aber keinen LMB für mich allein stellen.

Wünsche euch viel Spass auf all eueren Trails   



Google schrieb:


> Gutem Morgen allerseits
> 
> Danke Mtk-Cube  Die gestrige Steinbruchtour hat richtig gerockt. Ne
> 
> ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. April 2007)

@[email protected]  Samstag wäre ganz in meinem Interesse. Also, wenn du da etwas anbietest, bin ich dabei  

Trailig kann ich auch mal wieder gebrauchen...

Bis denne
HR1


----------



## der-silberfisch (11. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach langer Pause hatte es mich gestern mal wieder ins LMB verschlagen und ich habe gleich eine schöne Runde von Google gebucht.
Das war eine prima Runde und ich werde sicher in Zukunft öfter mal am Steinbruch zu finden sein.
Mein Abflug über den Lenker hat mir heute morgen zu drei Tagen "gelben Urlaub" beschehrt. Als ich um 4:50 zur Frühschicht wollte war an aufstehen nicht zu denken. Mein Doc hat mich dann später noch zum Röntgen geschickt. Dabei wurde aber nix ernstes gefunden so daß es wohl nur eine Zerrung sein soll. 
Sobald ich wieder an die Schnürsenkel komme lasse ich mich auch mal wieder blicken.

Bis dann
Robert


----------



## Google (11. April 2007)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Mein Abflug über den Lenker hat mir heute morgen zu drei Tagen "gelben Urlaub" beschehrt.


  War ja auch zu doof, dass augerechnet vor Dir am Uphill sich alles gestaut hat und Du auf die Bremse gehen mußtest....Das wird wohl eher eine Prellung sein, die meistens länger anhält  Aber villeicht gehts ja doch schnell bergauf, so dass wir Dich wieder in unserer Mitte begrüßen können  

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der gestrigen Tour.

*Matric hat sich mit seinem neuen Bike wacker geschlagen:*





*Die Treppen waren auch ein Magnet*





*Die Steinbruchtruppe*






Ich hab noch einige Bilder unter "Steinbruchtour April 2007" geladen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (11. April 2007)

@[email protected] Grundlage ?? Im Winter da biste net mit mir gefahren    

@[email protected] Kannst wegen dem Taunusangebot noch bis Morscheabend warten ? Ich seh noch ein paar vom Thread und klärs mal ab. Ist halt auch ein logistisches Problem wie alle hinkommen. 

Aber ich denke, dass wir schon mal, - fohns, HotRod1, Du und ich - für eine Tour am Samstag übereinkommen werden.....und wer natürlich noch will und kann  Ob Taunus oder Spessart....ODER WIE ?  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2007)

Für mich ist das ganze WE gelaufen. Die Gabel musste dann doch eingeschickt werden.  Ich hoffe, den Bock Ende nächster Woche wieder zu bekommen, dann ginge evtl. noch die Tour am 22. (ach nee, die findet ja sicher erst im Mai statt [shy])

So, jetzt mach ich mir erst mal ein Bier auf und spül den Ärger runter. Morgen sieht die Welt dann wieder anders aus und das abendliche Highlight wird entschädigen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. April 2007)

@der-silberfisch:
Das ist ja echt mit dir dumm gelaufen  Wie schon Google vermutet, hast du bestimmt eine schöne Prellung, die noch einige Tage spürbar sein wird... 
Gute Besserung  

@Google:
Das Tanusangebot besteht bis Samstag 10:00/11:00Uhr. Der frühere Termin ist allerdings besser, da wir die Trails dann noch alleine, ohne Hindernisse, fahren können...wenn alle aus der Koje sind, dann ist nämlich dort die Hölle los  

Im Falle eines Falles bin ich aber auch nicht abgeneigt eine Google-Trail-Tour mitzufahren


----------



## bike69 (11. April 2007)

Hallo Google,

so wie Du im Winter Dein Programm durchgezogen hast, um Dich für Malle vorzubereiten, tue ich das nun für die Alpen  
Tja, so gehen die Meinungen auseinander  



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Grundlage ?? Im Winter da biste net mit mir gefahren
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



@[email protected] Gute Besserung und bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (11. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Samstag morgens muß ich meinem Bruder auf der Baustelle helfen.
Müßte auch wieder mehr im GA Bereich fahren, und da ich das ungern alleine tue wäre ich beim Cersten dabei.

Silberfisch: Schön wieder von Dir zu lesen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2007)

Dann wartet mal die morgigen Impressionen ab, dann werdet eure Trainingspläne neu überdenken.


----------



## Google (12. April 2007)

Moin allerseits

@fohns, HotRod1, Torpedo und alle anderen Samstagstourer @ Kanns vielleicht doch ne trailige Spessarttour sein  Meine Holde würde mich gerne wegen des schönen Wetters nicht allzu spät sehen wollen. Ausserdem fänd ichs net schlecht wenn sich dann ne größere Gruppe für Deine Tour fände. Wenn jetzt aber alle *Taunus* schreien dann bin ich natürlich trotzdem dabei  



bike69 schrieb:


> so wie Du im Winter Dein Programm durchgezogen hast, um Dich für Malle vorzubereiten, tue ich das nun für die Alpen


  Die Alpen wollen überquert werden. Ich fahre im Winter aber immer so...ob mit oder ohne Malle  

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## fohns (12. April 2007)

@samstag
ich wäre auch für ne runde ab hanau
bin halt von fauler und spätaufstehender natur  

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Google,
> 
> so wie Du im Winter Dein Programm durchgezogen hast, um Dich für Malle vorzubereiten, tue ich das nun für die Alpen
> Tja, so gehen die Meinungen auseinander
> ...



Hi Bike69,
muss auch unbedingt langsam wieder in Form kommen und werde erstmal lange GA Touren machen. Sonntag wird höchstwahrscheinlich bei mir wieder klappen. Melde mich sicherheitshalber im Laufe des Samstags bei dir... Wenn du für Sonntag noch keine zündende Idee hast, könnten wir ja den Vulkanradweg mal in die engere Auswahl nehmen? Das letzte mal waren es 133 km und knapp 950 hm in 6 Stunden Fahrzeit... - natürlich können wir auch später einsteigen und  die Tour entsprechend kürzen...
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

Hallo Spessartwölfe & Freunde,

einige Plauscher wollen kommenden Sonntag mal wieder zum (unter den Plauschern) berühmt-berüchtigten Hubbel am Altkönig. Es wird moderat hoch und viele Trails gefahren werden. Wer von euch dazu Lust und Zeit hat, ist herzlich eingeladen!

Viele Grüße

Arachne


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. April 2007)

Tja, da ich am Wochenende nicht fahren kann , wird eben kurzerhand die Spargelsaison eröffnet.  Dazu Kalbsschnitzel, frische Kartoffeln und zerlassene Butter. 

Hat zwar mit biken herzlich wenig zu tun, aber ich wollte es einfach mal loswerden.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. April 2007)

@[email protected] Mir ist das egal...ich bin überall mit dabei  
Bis denne


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo Spessartwölfe & Freunde,
> 
> einige Plauscher wollen kommenden Sonntag mal wieder zum (unter den Plauschern) berühmt-berüchtigten Hubbel am Altkönig. Es wird moderat hoch und viele Trails gefahren werden. Wer von euch dazu Lust und Zeit hat, ist herzlich eingeladen!
> 
> ...



Habe für die Altkönig-Tour am Sonntag einen lmb-Eintrag erstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. April 2007)

@[email protected] Ich kann nur am Samstag. Der Rest der Truppe will zwar am Sonntag fahren aber nur "Spacking"    Wir sehen uns ja bald im Spessart und jetzt wo ich Euch kenne, werde ich auch mal bei Gelegenheit im Taunus dabei sein  

@[email protected] Ich hab jetzt ne Spessarttour eingestellt. Bei dem Wetter bin ich da äusserst heiß drauf  

*BaBuTrailtour am Samstag​*
Damen erhalten wie immer ein Gratiskaffee   

Bis bald im Trail und guuds Nächtle


Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2007)

Morsche zusammen.

@Patrick - vielen Dank für das vorbildliche Catering gestern.


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich kann nur am Samstag. Der Rest der Truppe will zwar am Sonntag fahren aber nur "Spacking"    Wir sehen uns ja bald im Spessart und jetzt wo ich Euch kenne, werde ich auch mal bei Gelegenheit im Taunus dabei sein
> ...



Dachte ich mir schon, wollte es aber nicht unerwähnt lassen. Bei unserer längerfristig geplanten gemeinsamen Taunustour wird der Hubbel nicht dabei sein. Auch viele die ihn kennen, bewältigen ihn schiebend. 

EDIT: Guten Morgen!


----------



## hoschie (13. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand lust am Sonntag mit nach Beerfelden zu fahren?
Es steht noch nicht 100%ig fest, aber ich würde gern am Sonntag hin.
Grüße vom Hoschie


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei unserer längerfristig geplanten gemeinsamen Taunustour wird der Hubbel nicht dabei sein. Auch viele die ihn kennen, bewältigen ihn schiebend.





Warmduscher


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2007)

hoschie schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand lust am Sonntag mit nach Beerfelden zu fahren?
> Es steht noch nicht 100%ig fest, aber ich würde gern am Sonntag hin.
> Grüße vom Hoschie



Hi Meister der Bikeparks,

Lust hätte ich schon. Aber leider bin ich im Moment ohne fahrbaren Untersatz. Eröffne die Saison also bitte in meinem Sinn, wir holen den Besuch alsbald nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2007)

edit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon, wollte es aber nicht unerwähnt lassen. Bei unserer längerfristig geplanten gemeinsamen Taunustour wird der Hubbel nicht dabei sein. Auch viele die ihn kennen, bewältigen ihn schiebend.
> 
> EDIT: Guten Morgen!



Ich stehe hier gerade an meinem Bürofenster. Am Horizont kann ich die Klippen von Dover erkennen, etwas weiter vorne blitzt der Eiffelturm in der Sonne. Aber was ist das denn bitte für ein Maulwurfshügel, der den Blick auf die Lohreley verschandelt?


----------



## hoschie (13. April 2007)

@BruderJörn:
ja das mit deiner gabel habe ich gelesen...kann man narürlich nix machen, is klar.  werde mich melden, wenn ich nach Beerfelden fahre...will demnächst ja öffters dahin.
gruß vom hoschie


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2007)

Wehe wenn du mir keine Trails übrig lässt. 

Und nimm dich vor Holländern auf der Northshore in acht. Die Buben sind unberechenbar.


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich stehe hier gerade an meinem Bürofenster. Am Horizont kann ich die Klippen von Dover erkennen, etwas weiter vorne blitzt der Eiffelturm in der Sonne. Aber was ist das denn bitte für ein Maulwurfshügel, der den Blick auf die Lohreley verschandelt?



Das ist die sagenumwobene, von viel Leid berichternde Plauscher-Aufnahmeprüfung:





Allerdings soll sie, ersten Berichten zufolge, dieses Jahr einfacher geworden sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Allerdings soll sie, ersten Berichten zufolge, dieses Jahr einfacher geworden sein.





oder die fahrn dieses Jahr besser


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist die sagenumwobene, von viel Leid berichternde Plauscher-Aufnahmeprüfung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was muss man da machen???? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was muss man da machen????
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Drüber fahren und vorher, sowie nachher im Sattel bleiben.


----------



## der-silberfisch (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Drüber fahren und vorher, sowie nachher im Sattel bleiben.



Aber dazwischen darf man schon mal runter, oder  

Gruß Robert


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. April 2007)

Wo ist das Problem? Einfach drüber rollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Drüber fahren und vorher, sowie nachher im Sattel bleiben.



Hab ich es doch gewusst die Sache hat einen Haken...... 

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Drüber fahren und vorher, sowie nachher im Sattel bleiben.




Es gibt durchaus Schlimmeres....drüber fliegen wäre zum Beispiel ein Problem  

@[email protected] ich würde wohl ganz gerne unter der Autobahnbrücke in Hanau zu euch stoßen. Ist das OK?
Falls nicht, komme ich zum B8 Parkplatz


----------



## fohns (13. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ich würde wohl ganz gerne unter der Autobahnbrücke in Hanau zu euch stoßen. Ist das OK?
> Falls nicht, komme ich zum B8 Parkplatz



welche Brücke meinst Du denn??


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> welche Brücke meinst Du denn??



ich meine die Brücke mit den Parkplätzen (für die Altstadt glaube ich) 
Dort habe ich die letzten Male auch immer meinen Wagen geparkt.
Ist direkt am Fluss. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie der heißt.

Gruß
HR1


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

hoschie schrieb:


> @BruderJörn:
> ja das mit deiner gabel habe ich gelesen...kann man narürlich nix machen, is klar.  werde mich melden, wenn ich nach Beerfelden fahre...will demnächst ja öffters dahin.
> gruß vom hoschie



Würdest Du das auch sonst bekanntgeben, wenn Du dorthin fährst. Ich würde auch gerne mal mit, doch dieses WE geht es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Drüber fahren und vorher, sowie nachher im Sattel bleiben.



Rauf oder runter?

Wenn ich am Wochenende nicht zum Fußgänger degradiert wäre, würde ich sagen: "Wann und wo?" 

So wähle ich heute meine Worte noch mit Bedacht und stelle den Antrag zur Aufnahmeprüfung für Mitte Mai.


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. April 2007)

@Hot Rod1:
Der Fluss ist der Main und die Stelle, wo man sich trifft, nennt sich am Druckhaus. Der Parkplatz ist unter der Brücke von der B43a.

Ich werde ebenfalls morgen dort erscheinen...die neuen Google-Trails sollen ja echt steil und knifflig sein


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rauf oder runter?
> 
> Wenn ich am Wochenende nicht zum Fußgänger degradiert wäre, würde ich sagen: "Wann und wo?"
> 
> So wähle ich heute meine Worte noch mit Bedacht und stelle den Antrag zur Aufnahmeprüfung für Mitte Mai.



Die abgebildete Seite runter. Ganz im Vertrauen: den Hubbel an sich finde ich gar nicht so anspruchsvoll. Ich persönlich finde die An- und Abfahrt aufregender.

Abgemacht! 

Bin gespannt, wie er sich dieses Jahr präsentiert.


----------



## Google (13. April 2007)

Hey Arachne. Komm doch morsche einfach mit  Ich werd für Dich schon ne Aufnahmeprüfung finden 



@[email protected] Des wird morsche sooo scheee  



Rock the Trails 




Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (13. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Würdest Du das auch sonst bekanntgeben, wenn Du dorthin fährst. Ich würde auch gerne mal mit, doch dieses WE geht es bei mir nicht.


Dito! Ich will auch mit, aber nicht dieses WE.


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Arachne. Komm doch morsche einfach mit  Ich werd für Dich schon ne Aufnahmeprüfung finden
> 
> 
> ...



 Denke ich mir... 

Samstags fahre ich jedoch meist mit go-crazy im Taunus.


----------



## Google (13. April 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Dito! Ich will auch mit, aber nicht dieses WE.


Was issn da weil Ihr da alle mit wollt ? Kann man da Beeren in den Feldern pflücken oder wie  

Und Tschüss 

Edit: Gehe grad so die Spamliste durch, lese *miky * und frag mich obs den eigentlich noch gibt...*HAAALLOOOOO*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2007)

Frankie, des ist da wo mer fahrn könne muss.

GA langt da nedd.


----------



## Google (13. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> GA langt da nedd.


Was macht eigentlich Deine Gabel  Schade das Du morgen nicht mitrocken kannst 

Edit: Ok,  das ist böse, Harr, harr


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> @Hot Rod1:
> Der Fluss ist der Main und die Stelle, wo man sich trifft, nennt sich am Druckhaus. Der Parkplatz ist unter der Brücke von der B43a.
> 
> Ich werde ebenfalls morgen dort erscheinen...die neuen Google-Trails sollen ja echt steil und knifflig sein




Main....stimmt der Fluss hatte auch nen Namen  
Danke! 
Dann würde ich sagen bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Arachne. Komm doch morsche einfach mit  Ich werd für Dich schon ne Aufnahmeprüfung finden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde sooooo gerne mit.


----------



## bike69 (13. April 2007)

Nen Abend,

wie angekündigt werde ich am Sonntag ein Tour von Fulda zurück fahren.
Der LMB steht und ich freue mich, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren werde.
Bruder Björn, das ist auch eine Tour für das gelbe Bike, oder ??

@[email protected] Euch viel Spass und gute Trails.


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rauf oder runter?
> 
> Wenn ich am Wochenende nicht zum Fußgänger degradiert wäre, würde ich sagen: "Wann und wo?"
> 
> So wähle ich heute meine Worte noch mit Bedacht und stelle den Antrag zur Aufnahmeprüfung für Mitte Mai.



Ich zähle mich zu den Plauschern, doch den Hubel bin ich noch nie gefahren. Ich habe ihn zufällig entdeckt, als ich allein am Alden herumirrte.

Was Arachne so erzählt, darf man auch nicht immer ganz ernst nehmen.


----------



## Google (13. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich würde sooooo gerne mit.


 Nicht traurig sein. So wie es aussieht, werden wir am Sonntag in einer Woche unseren gemeinsamen Termin haben und Du schaffst Dich bestimmt frei. Und wenn nicht: Das Jahr ist noch lang.

Guuds Nächtle


----------



## Torpedo64 (14. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Main....stimmt der Fluss hatte auch nen Namen


 
Der Main ist immer noch der Main. An dem Namen hat sich bis heute nix geändert. 
Bis später zum


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. April 2007)

@Cersten - die Tour wäre für den alten Bock sicher geeignet, oder besser, der Bock für die Tour. Allerdings bin ich morgen bei meinen Eltern zum Spargelessen. Das ist die angenehmere Variante. Vielleicht fahre ich morgen mittag mal eine kleine Eisdielenrunde.

@Google - das mit der Gabel sehe ich entspannt. Es ist halt ein kleiner Italiener, da muss man damit rechnen. Ich glaube, das sind die sprichwörtlichen italienischen Momente.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. April 2007)

Wie war die heutige Trailtour? 

Ich habe heute das Angenehme mit den Nützlichen verbunden. Oder so ähnlich halt. Mein Golfabenteuer führte mich nach Kalbach. Nicht weit weg ist Kronberg. Also habe ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt, Hibike mal einen Besuch abgestattet und natürlich prompt bekannte Gesichter getroffen. 

Um den weiten Weg nicht umsonst zu machen, habe ich mir dann einen neuen Met Parachute gegönnt. Ein kompletter Fullface war mir dann doch zu viel. Aber für Finale und den Lago lohnt jeder in Sicherheit investierte Euro.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie war die heutige Trailtour?
> 
> Ich habe heute das Angenehme mit den Nützlichen verbunden. Oder so ähnlich halt. Mein Golfabenteuer führte mich nach Kalbach. Nicht weit weg ist Kronberg. Also habe ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt, Hibike mal einen Besuch abgestattet und natürlich prompt bekannte Gesichter getroffen.
> 
> Um den weiten Weg nicht umsonst zu machen, habe ich mir dann einen neuen Met Parachute gegönnt. Ein kompletter Fullface war mir dann doch zu viel. Aber für Finale und den Lago lohnt jeder in Sicherheit investierte Euro.



Wie, Du traust Dich nur ohne Bike ins Plauscher-Revier?!  

Entschuldige, war auch gemein. 

Die heutige go-crazy-Tour war für mich sehr heftig!


----------



## Google (14. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie war die heutige Trailtour?


Also ich fand ganz nett  Mußt mal die anderen fragen. 4 Liter Flüssigkeit hab ich heut weggehauen. Ich hatte einen Brand wie ne Ziegelhütte. Ab/an B8 haben wir tatsächlich knappe 60 km gefahren. So um die 800 Hm. Wir waren recht flüssig unterwegs, hoch un runter, hoch und runter...Die Beinchen merkt glaub ich heute jeder  

*An einem der neuen Trails ist für 97 % der Biker wohl eher das angesagt:*





*......sonst passiert das:*





Das Ding ist auf seiner zweiten Hälfte einfach *zuuuu steiiiil*. Aber ich werd die Plauscher natürlich probieren lassen. Und wenns einer schafft, probier ich es vielleicht auch nochmal unter technischer Anleitung. @BruderJö[email protected] Der fohns meint, Du schaffst das  Da bin ich aber gespannt  

*Zum Glück war noch alles dran*





Weitere Bilder unter BaBuTrails April 2007

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (14. April 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Nen Abend,
> 
> wie angekündigt werde ich am Sonntag ein Tour von Fulda zurück fahren.
> Der LMB steht und ich freue mich, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren werde.



bin dabei...   wir sehen uns am Hanauer Bahnhof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. April 2007)

Das war ganz schön bitter, feinstes Wetter und ich kann keinen Trail unter die Stollen nehmen. 

@Google - die Passage sieht nett aus. Auf dem Bild kommt die Steilheit des Geländes nicht so gut raus, aber probieren werde ich es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Google (14. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild kommt die Steilheit des Geländes nicht so gut raus.......


 Allerdings !


----------



## Torpedo64 (14. April 2007)

Die Tour war echt klasse und unser Guide echt top  

...und die Single Trails...echte Sahne  

Auf dem ersten Bild ist die Steilheit des Weges eigentlich ganz gut zu erkennen. Man betrachte den Weg von oben, wo er nach unten verläuft, und dort, wo wir stehen. Auf der kurzen Distanz stehen wir schon relativ weit unten.
Es war schon schwierig genug die Bikes das (extrem) steile Stück herunterzuschieben   

Hinzu kommt, dass in der der Steilpassage noch zwei Hubbel sind. Dort ist es sogar möglich einen "Köpper" zu machen, selbst wenn der A***h ganz hinten, auf dem Rad ist  

Die anderen Wege hatten natürlich auch ihren Reiz und haben viel Freude zu unserer Trailfahrt beigetragen.
Alles zusammen eine supergeile Tour


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> ...
> Hinzu kommt, dass in der der Steilpassage noch zwei Hubbel sind. Dort ist es sogar möglich einen "Köpper" zu machen, selbst wenn der A***h ganz hinten, auf dem Rad ist
> ...



Laß das mal keinen Plauscher hören... 

Finde auch, dass beim zweiten Bild die Steilheit nicht rauskommt. Sieht aber lecker aus...


----------



## Torpedo64 (15. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß das mal keinen Plauscher hören...
> 
> Finde auch, dass beim zweiten Bild die Steilheit nicht rauskommt. Sieht aber lecker aus...


 
Jetzt habe ich doch einen Plauscher hellhörig gemacht...gelle  

Klar, den Weg kann man fahren (nur bei Ausschaltung des Hirns), aber das (eigentliche / andere) Problem ist der unten kreuzende Weg...


----------



## Google (15. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits 

@[email protected] Und wie war Eure Tour heute ? Wieviel Km habt Ihr denn abgerissen und ist die Strecke als ne schöne GA-Tour zu empfehlen ? Das Wetter war ja heute wieder allererste Sahne. Ich hoff Ihr habt auch ne sonnige Pause eingelegt  

Sooo..... Es gibt Neuigkeiten wegen der gemeinsamen Tour mit den Plauschern  Der Umfrage nach, können die meisten am kommenden Sonntag und am 12.05.2007 den ich als Ausweichtermin anbieten werde falls es am Ersttermin regnet. Ich würd mich freuen wenn wir möglichst zahlreich die Jungs und Mädels aus dem Taunus begrüssen würden  

Und hier noch der Last-Minute-Eintrag:

*Gemeinsame Tour der Spessartwölfe, Plauscher und Freunde ​*
Bis bald im Wald  

Google


----------



## Google (15. April 2007)

Und bis Sondach ists ja noch lange hin  Ich fahre schon wieder am Dienstag und wer mit will und kann, trägt sich einfach hier ein  

*Fernblicktour am Dienstag​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2007)

Fetten Dank an unseren heutigen Guide für die Organisation  . Die Tour nimmt in unserem nichtveröffentlichten Ranking einen der ganz vorderen Plätze ein    Bin auf die Bilder gespannt...
Der Abschluss am Buchberg mit Stärkung für die Birkenhainer war doch ein runder Abschluss eines gelungenen Tages...      

Ich melde mich jetzt erst mal ab bis Donnerstag, weil ich ins Ausland muss... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (15. April 2007)

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für das Lob, aber die Tour ist immer nur so gut, wie die Mitstreiter   

Bin auch der Meinung, die Tour war klasse und ruft nach weiteren Taten  

Achja, die Bilder sind oben. Das Video wo Patrick die Treppen runterfährt  , sende ich euch per Mail, da zu gross 

Danke und noch einen schönen Abend.



Kulminator schrieb:


> Fetten Dank an unseren heutigen Guide für die Organisation  . Die Tour nimmt in unserem nichtveröffentlichten Ranking einen der ganz vorderen Plätze ein    Bin auf die Bilder gespannt...
> Der Abschluss am Buchberg mit Stärkung für die Birkenhainer war doch ein runder Abschluss eines gelungenen Tages...
> 
> Ich melde mich jetzt erst mal ab bis Donnerstag, weil ich ins Ausland muss...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2007)

Vielen Dank auch von mir an den Cersten, daß war auf jeden Fall die geilste GA Tour die ich bis jetzt fahren durfte.  

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch von mir an den Cersten, daß war auf jeden Fall die geilste GA Tour die ich bis jetzt fahren durfte.
> 
> Gruß Patrick


das klingt auch nach einer Tour für mich, wenn sie wiederholt wird   Spricht mich jedenfalls mehr an wie die Kletterwand da oben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2007)

So ganz ohne geht es nicht. Ich habe gestern vormittag meinen alten Bock dann noch noch einmal aus dem Ruhestand geholt. Immerhin hat er mir viele Jahre treue Dienste geleistet, da durfte er dann doch noch mal aus dem Keller raus. Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, ein gut 15 Jahre altes Fully ist mit den heutigen Spaßgeräten kaum zu vergleichen. Aber egal.

Googles Bilder haben mich neugierig gemacht. Einer Vermutung, wo dieser Trail ist, bin ich zum Buchberg geradelt. Oben am Parkplatz dann den Parallelweg zum ausgeschilderten Fußweg gesucht, gefunden und runtergecruist. Auch fast ohne Federung mit den bewährten Canties war es locker fahrbar. Sind die Bilder von ganz unten gemacht? Oder ist das der obere Teil? Oder täuscht mich mein Orientierungssinn und das ist ganz woanders?

Ich freue mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## Google (16. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Googles Bilder haben mich neugierig gemacht. Einer Vermutung, wo dieser Trail ist, bin ich zum Buchberg geradelt. Oben am Parkplatz dann den Parallelweg zum ausgeschilderten Fußweg gesucht, gefunden und runtergecruist. Auch fast ohne Federung mit den bewährten Canties war es locker fahrbar. Sind die Bilder von ganz unten gemacht? Oder ist das der obere Teil? Oder täuscht mich mein Orientierungssinn und das ist ganz woanders?


Hmmmmm....Ich glaub nicht, dass wir vom gleichen Trail reden. Mein kompletter Federweg von 115 mm, war auf dem Steilstück jedenfalls schon mal völligst abgetaucht....

Hier nochmal eine Wegbeschreibung: Vom Buchbergparkplatz anstatt links die Beschilderung runter, weiter gerade aus an der Schranke vorbei. Recht schnell, so gut circa 50 m hinter der Schranke, geht ein unscheinbarer Weg nach links ab. Da liegt ganz oben ein Baumstamm quer. Das ist der besagte Trail, der circa 150 m lang ist und den eigentlichen langen Trail in einem 90°Winkel kreuzt. Nach dem Kreuzen wird der Trail immer steiler.

@[email protected] Kommst Du mit der Wegbeschreibung auch klar ?  

So jetzt ists aber gut  Wir haben durchaus schönere und längere Trails zu bieten   Einfach bei der Wölfe/Plauschertour dabei sein. Da kann jeder sein Glück versuchen.....Natürlich nur wer will.

Sonntagstourer: Wievie Km warens den jetzt ? Habt Ihr mich auf Eurer Ignorierliste oder wie ?   


Grüße

Google


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. April 2007)

Morgen Leute, hi Google
nochmals besten Dank für diese trailig-flowige-Tour vom Samstag, hat echt super viel Spaß gemacht und deshalb hab ich mich auch sofort für Sonntag angemeldet....  

Dienstag ist mir leider wie immer zu früh  

@BruderJö[email protected] ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du den selben weg gefahren bist wie wir. Der ist bestimmt fahrbar....aber so ganz locker dürfte das nicht werden, glaube ich!

Das muss am Sonntag nochmal gecheckt werden 

Bis denn
HR1


----------



## Ippie (16. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hier nochmal eine Wegbeschreibung: Vom Buchbergparkplatz anstatt links die Beschilderung runter, weiter gerade aus an der Schranke vorbei. Recht schnell, so gut circa 50 m hinter der Schranke, geht ein unscheinbarer Weg nach links ab. Da liegt ganz oben ein Baumstamm quer. Das ist der besagte Trail, der circa 150 m lang ist und den eigentlichen langen Trail in einem 90°Winkel kreuzt. Nach dem Kreuzen wird der Trail immer steiler.
> Grüße
> Google



Morsch 'n zusammen,

ja der Buchbergtrail interessiert mich brennend. Ich werde heute mit meiner Frau fahren und unter anderem mal am Buchberg vorbei schauen . Ich liebe steile Trails. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn ich da nicht auf dem Sattel runter käme. Besonders fotogen sehen die Wandereinlagen ja nicht aus!  Aber morgen bin ich schlauer. Mal sehen, ob der Trail steiler/schwerer als der Pilzweg vom Hahnenkamm ist. Den bin ich am Samstag gefahren und der war wie immer recht heftig und steil, aber fahrbar. Morgen kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, weil ich nach Nürnberg zur Eintracht fahre. Und weil ich dieses Jahr wieder nach Berlin will, muss ich etwas anfeuern.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2007)

Hehehe, wir reden vom selben Weg [word]. So unterschiedlich sind eben die Ansichten.  Ich bin den Weg vor Jahren schon mal gefahren, allerdings war der Weg unten am Bach zugewachsen und ich steckte quasi fest. Deswegen war er bis gestern von meinem Radar verschwunden.

Aber ich gebe zu, viel Spaß macht mir das auch nicht. Da werden ohne Flow und wirklichen technischen Anspruch die Höhenmeter verschenkt. Lieber ist's mir, wenn ein paar Stufen oder Absätze drin sind und es ansonsten geschmeidig dahin geht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2007)

@Ippie - wann fährst du? Ich bin mit 4 Kumpels ebenfalls unterwegs um das Finale klarzumachen.


----------



## Ippie (16. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Ippie - wann fährst du? Ich bin mit 4 Kumpels ebenfalls unterwegs um das Finale klarzumachen.



Ich fahre erstmals mit dem Bus des EFC Aquila Inferna aus Steinheim mit. Wir sind zu acht um den Sieg zu holen. Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto? Ich bin nach Essen und Siegen schon gefahren und habe diesmal keine Lust. So können alle das eine oder andere alkohol- äh isotonische Getränk zu sich nehmen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2007)

Ja, es hat sich ein Fahrer gefunden.

Wir hatten zwar noch ein Angebot mit dem Bus des EFC Wenings zu fahren. Aber da wäre es mit dem Zusteigen etwas umständlich geworden. So lass ich mich elegant am Büro abholen und wir cruisen ab halb vier gemütlich in die Frankenmetropole. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil, das Auto ist deutlich früher wieder in der Heimat als ein Bus. Hat eben alles seine 2 Seiten.

Hast du schon Finaltickets?


----------



## Ippie (16. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hast du schon Finaltickets?



Nee, habe ich noch nicht. Ich habe aber mit der Dauerkarte eh eine Karte sicher, sofern es so bleibt wie letztes Jahr. Ich hoffe, dass Wolfsburg ins Finale kommt und dadurch die eh nur 300 Fans haben (inkl. Schönwetterfans), bleiben genug Tickets für die Frankfurter. 

Ja, ich denke, dass wir nicht vor 2 Uhr (ohne Verlängerung etc.) in Hanau sein werden. Da hat das Auto einen klaren Vorteil. Aber das ist egal, denn es ist P O K A L  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Kedi (16. April 2007)

*@google,*

du hast bei der Rennertour gestern gefehlt    und der fohns hat auch gefehlt    ... schade ... 120 km müsste es so gewesen sein  . Wäre geil, wenn die gesamte Straßenfraktion eine Runde im ODW wie über den Radheimer, Otzberg etc. fahren könnte. Oder meine Runde im Spessart  ? Müsste für dich ein Klacks sein, nachdem du in Malle ordentlich trainiert hast  ...  

Tja, und dann habe ich heute leider auch noch den Spediteur, der mein KTM abliefern sollte, verpasst   . Jetzt muss ich mich bis morgen gedulden. 


Also bis denne, kedi


----------



## Google (16. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hehehe, wir reden vom selben Weg [word].


 GRRRRRRRR  Das will ich sehen wenn Du da runter fährst. Und ich hinter Dir her  Egal ob auffem Bike oder auf meinem Arsch oder wie auch immer  GRRRRR   

Weine doch nicht Kedi  Das Leben ist zu schön um zu weinen. Das Jahr ist noch lang um uns auf gemeinsame Touren sehen zu können  Und Dein KTM kannst Du auch schon bald streicheln....Hi, Hi

Grüße

Google

Ich dacht immer "Arsch" fällt der Zensur mit *** zum Opfer. Jetzt lass ich ihn stehen


----------



## Kedi (16. April 2007)

*@google,*
hoffentlich lässt du mich nicht allzu lange  . Denk dran, deine Form von Malle kannst du nicht lange konservieren  . Bin gemein  . 

ciao, kedi


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. April 2007)

Was für ein Wetter!!!!
Da werde ich mich wohl gleich auf meinen Strassenflitzer schwingen und ein paar Kilometer abspulen müssen....denn ohne GA läuft nix 

@[email protected] habt ihr euch jetzt eigentlich entschieden unter welchem Namen ihr in Schotten starten wollt?

Gruß
HR1


----------



## fohns (16. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hehehe, wir reden vom selben Weg


das glaube ich auch.
ich sach doch, der Bruder fährt da runter...........
wenns sein muss, mit 83 im rollstuhl.
aber das muss natürlich nochmal gesichtet sein 
mit bildermaterial, klar. 

@Google
klasse bilder. aber wo sind die von Dir  
(ich meine die, wo Du auf, nicht vor dem bike sitzt)

@Kedi
fast hätte mich Google am samstag überredet, mit Euch mitzufahrn.
aber ehrlich: die samstagstour ging mir mächtig in die knochen...
habe am sonntag nur ne ganz lockere GA-rennertour gefahrn. schon das war eigentlich zu viel.
Euch hätte ich gebremst, bin aber gerne irgendwann wieder dabei.
einfach klasse, in Eurem windschatten zu fahren. wenn ich Euch nachkomm und den schatten finde  

@diewochefahrer
ich werde erstmal pausen statt sausen.
wollte am mittwoch locker GA fahren, so ab 17.30/18.00 uhr für max. drei stunden. 
Ede und andere interessierten, wie siehts aus? treff am druckhaus??

@eintrachtler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wir fiebern gegen nürnberg zusammen.
ich war aber erstmal richtig happy nach bielefeld.





@erdi
was macht denn Dein Rush?
wieder komplett und kratzfrei??

@HotRod
na dann mal viel spaß beim racen.

so. 
grüße vom fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (16. April 2007)

Hallo Fohns,

es ist für Morgen und Mittwoch eine GA-Tour geplant. Zeitraum nach Lust und Laune 2-3 Stunden.

Wenn DU magst, melde ich Morgen bei Dir auf den Handy und sage Dir wann es los geht. Habe Morgen ein paar Besprechungen und hoffe um 18:30 auf dem Bike zu sein. Tour Richtung AB  Patrick wird auch dazu stossen  

@ Wenn noch jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden, dann stelle ich einen LMB rein. Es geht hier um das Trainingsprogramm für die Alpen und läuft ausserhalb jeder Konkurrenz zu den hier angebotenen Touren  



fohns schrieb:


> das glaube ich auch.
> @diewochefahrer
> ich werde erstmal pausen statt sausen.
> wollte am mittwoch locker GA fahren, so ab 17.30/18.00 uhr für max. drei stunden.
> ...


----------



## bike69 (16. April 2007)

Hallo Google,

würden wir doch niemals tun  

KM >120 KM
Höhe > 800 HM
Spassfaktour:   

Nicht das Du denkst, wir hätten Geheimnisse vor Dir  



Google schrieb:


> Sonntagstourer: Wievie Km warens den jetzt ? Habt Ihr mich auf Eurer Ignorierliste oder wie ?
> Google


----------



## Google (16. April 2007)

Puuhh hoffentlich vergess ich jetz niemanden.

@[email protected] Unter der Woche sieht es bei Dir ja zeitlich imer schlecht aus wie bei den meisten hier  Am kommenden WE ist die Plauschertour geplant (Des is wohl nix für Dich) aber dann kann man mal wieder einer Rennertour oder gemäßigte Runde im Wald fahren. Dein KTM muß doch dann ausgeführt werden.

@Hot [email protected] Gegen *Mountainbiketreff Hanau "Spessartwölfe"* gabs meines Erachtens keine Einwände

@[email protected] Am Mittwoch ist bei mir arbeitstechnisch wie meistens die "Blubberrunde" Ich fahre am Donnerstag schon ab 17:00 Uhr. Matric fährt wohl mit. Vielleicht kannste ja auch ?

Hier nochmal die Tourenangebote für diese Woche:

*Ferblicktour am Dienstag​*
*Mainspacking am Donnerstag*​
  Und wo bleiben Eure Einträge für die:

*Gemeinsame Tour der Spessartwölfe, Plauscher und Freunde ​*
Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Google (16. April 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> würden wir doch niemals tun


 Grazie, Grazie  


bike69 schrieb:


> KM >120 KM
> Höhe > 800 HM
> Spassfaktour:


Hört sich im Gesamtpaket doch sehr ansprechend an  Das Jahr ist lang und schreit nach weiteren Taten !

Grüße

Google

Edit: [email protected] [email protected] so viel gepostet. Da hab ich noch ne Frage zum Alpentraining: Ab wann in etwa plant Ihr die Höhenmeter einzubauen ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2007)

Ich könnte ggf. ggf. irgendwann auf der Strecke dazukommen. Da ich deine genaue Route und Zeitplan noch nicht kenne, trage ich mich noch nicht final ein.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @erdi
> was macht denn Dein Rush?
> wieder komplett und kratzfrei??
> .


Dem geht's wieder gut. Hat am Samstag die Fürth Runde ohne Plessuren überstanden. 

Kratzer sind nicht vollends rausgegangen, neues Schaltauge und Kette sind drauf und zur Zeit ein X.9 Schaltwerk. 

Mal sehen was an Reaktion auf das geschrottete X.0 kommt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2007)

Jungs denkt dran, in den Alpen zählt nicht nur GA, auch die Technik muss stimmen.

Noch ist genug Zeit, aber auch die ein oder andere Stufe oder Absatz will genommen werden. Natürlich kann man schieben oder tragen, aber diese Blöße geben wir uns doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Matric (16. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Donnerstag schon ab 17:00 Uhr. Matric fährt wohl mit. Vielleicht kannste ja auch ?
> 
> Hier nochmal die Tourenangebote für diese Woche:
> 
> ...



@[email protected] Mainspacken ist, der Richtigkeit halber, am Donnerstag  

Kulmi wollte am Do. auch was fahren, vielleicht kann er sich ja uns anschließen.  

@[email protected] Da ich am So. leider nicht an der geplanten Gemeinschaftstour teilnehmen kann   , wollte ich mal fragen, ob es hier Leidensgenossen gibt, die evtl. am Sa. ihrem Bewegungsdrang freien Lauf lassen möchten.

Ich möchte hier jetzt aber auf keinen Fall eine Konkurrenz-Veranstaltung ins Leben rufen.


----------



## bike69 (17. April 2007)

Moin Bruder Jörn,

es ist schön zu lesen, dass Du uns im Bereich "Fahrtechniken" für die Alpen vorbereiten willst   Freue mich schon auf Deinen LMB  Denn ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht und man kann bestimmt noch was lernen!!



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jungs denkt dran, in den Alpen zählt nicht nur GA, auch die Technik muss stimmen.
> 
> Noch ist genug Zeit, aber auch die ein oder andere Stufe oder Absatz will genommen werden. Natürlich kann man schieben oder tragen, aber diese Blöße geben wir uns doch nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (17. April 2007)

Moin Google,

wir können uns gerne bei einem Bier über die Trainingspläne unterhalten, werde aber diese hier nicht zur allgemeinen Diskussionen stellen  



Google schrieb:


> Grazie, Grazie    Hört sich im Gesamtpaket doch sehr ansprechend an  Das Jahr ist lang und schreit nach weiteren Taten !
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...


----------



## Kedi (17. April 2007)

*@Google*

wäre gern bei der Tour Sonntag 22.04. dabei. Was wird denn da sooo gefahren   ? So Wurzel und Steinblöcke und so  ? Oh je, das ist zu viel für mein Asphaltrennerherz ...  ... Schreib mal genauer, was ihr da vorhabt   . 

Aaachh, ich hock jetzt zu Hause, hab mir einen Tag Urlaub genommen und warte sehnsüchtig auf mein MTB  . 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Ippie (17. April 2007)

Guten Morsch 'n zusammen,

bei unserer gestrigen Tour habe ich mal meine Frau etwas die Steigungen hochgejagt und ein paar größere trailige Abfahrten gezeigt. Bei 37 km und 800 hm kommt schon fast Schotten-feeling auf.  Das Wetter war zum Glück nicht ganz so warm, wie am Sonntag und es war sehr angenehm zu fahren. 
Von Freigericht startend sind wir erst mal den Fernblick über die Wiese hoch, danach hoch zu den Michelbacher Weinbergen und dann natürlich mal die 30x X % Rampe runtergeheizt. Naja, wir ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ich musste unten doch eine Minute warten. Dann sind wir den X11 zum Hahnenkamm hoch und danach den schönen Pilzweg runter gefahren. Ich sag mal so. Nicht alle sind komplett runter gefahren. Aber da sind schon schöne steile Stücke dabei, wo doch etwas mut und Erfahrung dazu gehört. 
Weiter ging es zur Michelbacherhütte hoch und den kleinen Wildsautrail runter in Richtung Parkplatz Spessartblick. Vom Parkplatz sind wir direkt über die Dicke Tanne zum Buchberg und ich habe den Trail auch sofort gefunden. Nachdem ich ja eure Wanderbilder gesehen habe, habe ich erstmal runtergeschaut und bin erst dann gefahren. Meine Frau ist runtergelaufen und hat sich auf der gleichen Stelle wie Google mal kurz ausgeruht. Da sieht man wieder, das man beim laufen stürzen kann. Besser ist fahren  Ich bin begeistert vom Trail und der ist definitiv fahrbar, aber auch viel zu kurz. Da macht das biken so richtig Spaß. Also Jungs...das nächste mal gibt es Bilder von fahrenden Personen. Zu guter letzt sind wir dann über die dicke Tanne zurück nach Freigericht. Ich muss meine Frau wirklich loben und ich kann ihr auch etwas Fahrtechnik näher bringen, die sie auch mutig umsetzt. Also eine gelehrige Mountainbikerin, die immer besser im Gelände zurecht kommt. Ihre Kondition baut sich auch auf und der hang zum zu schnellen losfahren, bekommen wir auch noch in den Griff.  

Eins noch.....heute wird Berlin klar gemacht...Eintracht, Eintracht!  

Gruß

Volke


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2007)

@Ippie - wann bist du den Weg gefahren. Ich war gestern noch mal kurz unterwegs um nach der stickigen Büroluft noch mal Sauerstoff atmen zu können. Gegen acht bin ich über den Buchberg gerollt. Dabei ist mir auf besagtem Weg eine frische Bremsspur aufgefallen. Was das deine?

@Cersten - natürlich können wir das gerne mal angehen. Aber ich maße mir nicht an, den Lehrer zu spielen.


----------



## Kedi (17. April 2007)

*@fohns*

wäre geil  gewesen, wenn du am Sonntag auch dabei gewesen wärst. Google hätte dich noch mehr bearbeiten müssen   .... Auf jeden Fall hättest du unseren Windschatten gefunden . Auch wenn du beim nächsten Mal deine Knochen nicht rechtzeitig aufgelesen hast , lass uns trotzdem mal gemeinsam wieder ne Runde drehen. Dann wird die Post wieder abgehen  .

Bis dann, *kedi*


----------



## Ippie (17. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Ippie - wann bist du den Weg gefahren. Ich war gestern noch mal kurz unterwegs um nach der stickigen Büroluft noch mal Sauerstoff atmen zu können. Gegen acht bin ich über den Buchberg gerollt. Dabei ist mir auf besagtem Weg eine frische Bremsspur aufgefallen. War das deine?



Das ist möglich, dass das meine war. Und so viele fahren da ja nicht runter.  Ich bin so um 19:30 Uhr runter gefahren. Aber einfach schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (17. April 2007)

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mir ein paar Techniken zeigen könntest 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Cersten - natürlich können wir das gerne mal angehen. Aber ich maße mir nicht an, den Lehrer zu spielen.


----------



## Google (17. April 2007)

Mann mann, selbst ich komm hier mit lesen und posten nicht nach  

@Bruder Jö[email protected] *Nur wegen Dir *  habe ich meine Streckenüberlegungen zum Sonntag auf word gebracht und schicke sie Dir gleich (Ob Du draus schlau wirst ?). Ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen wo wir wann genau gerade sind. Trag Dich ein und wir lesen Dich auf. Ruf mich per Handy einfach an, dann sollten wir doch einen Treffpunkt hinbekommen.

@[email protected] Habs geändert. Danke. Kulmi wollte am Donnerstag fahren ? Hab ich was überlesen ??. Wenn er es zeitlich, schafft könnten wir auch mal wieder seine Wald(GA)route nach Seligenstadt fahren  

Im Übrigen gibts hier keine Konkurrenzveranstaltungen  Es kann nicht jeder am gleichen Tag und zur gleich Zeit. Ist doch normal, dass dann mehrere Angebote gemacht werden. 

@[email protected] Hey. Ich will nicht Deinen Trainingsplan sehen sondern nur wissen wann Du wieder Höhenmeter fährst um mir ein Bild machen zu können wann Du mal wieder bei ner Geländetour dabei bist  Warum gleich so empfindlich ? 

@[email protected] Steinblöcke gibts nur im Taunus, im Spessart gibts halt die Wurzeln. Wir fahren viele Trails, es sind auch Wurzeln dabei. Und da Du mir mal gesagt hast, dass das nix für Dich ist, habe  ich das so für Dich angenommen. Aber letztendlich hab ich keine Ahnung, weil ich Dich im Gelände noch nicht habe fahren sehen  Nicht das Du Dir gleich Deine Lust aufs Mtb verhagelst...Haste heute Zeit mitzufahren ? Da könnten wir das ausloten.

@[email protected] Aaaarghhh  Warum müsst Ihr mich alle so ärgern   Ich muß mir mal anschauen wie Ihr da runter fahrt und dann gehts hinterher. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (17. April 2007)

*@google*
zeitlich könnte ich heute mitfahrn, kann es aber net versprechen  . Wenn mein KTM kommt, muss ich natürlich erst mal alles 
bestaunen , anbeten , streicheln  , testen ..... 
Melde mich aber nochmal rechtzeitig, wenn ich kommen sollte.

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Teddy24 (17. April 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> ... dann natürlich mal die 30x X % Rampe runtergeheizt. Naja, wir ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ich musste unten doch eine Minute warten. Dann sind wir den X11 zum Hahnenkamm hoch und danach den schönen Pilzweg runter gefahren. Ich sag mal so. Nicht alle sind komplett runter gefahren...... Meine Frau ist runtergelaufen und hat sich auf der gleichen Stelle wie Google mal kurz ausgeruht. Da sieht man wieder, das man beim laufen stürzen kann. ...



Hallo zusammen,

tja, da waren gestern doch so einige Passagen dabei, die trau' ich mich halt noch nicht zu fahren!!   Aber ich denke doch, dass nach gerademal 6-7 Wochen Fahrpraxis die ein oder andere Stelle auch einfach noch zu steil ist. Naja, es gibt sicher auch Wagemutigere, die das gleich von Anfang an fahren! 

Aber alles in Allem sehr sehr schön und ich werde auf jeden Fall am Ball - Rad - bleiben!    Auch ein Lob an Ippie für Geduld und Lehrstunden! Wenn ich jetzt noch ein paar Mal mit ihm fahre, dann kann ich mich vielleicht auch mal an eine Eurer Touren wagen.  

Bis bald


----------



## fohns (17. April 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Fohns,
> 
> es ist für Morgen und Mittwoch eine GA-Tour geplant. Zeitraum nach Lust und Laune 2-3 Stunden.
> 
> Wenn DU magst, melde ich Morgen bei Dir auf den Handy und sage Dir wann es los geht. Habe Morgen ein paar Besprechungen und hoffe um 18:30 auf dem Bike zu sein. Tour Richtung AB  Patrick wird auch dazu stossen



super!! dann stell doch einfach einen LMB ein, dann werden doch bestimmt Matric und Google mitfahrn, oder?
ich kann leider heute nicht, würde aber gerne dann am mittwoch mitfahren. 
freu mich schon!!


@google:
wegen donnerstag: klasse idee, von Google, eine spackentour durch den wald zu fahren. da wäre Kulmi der guide, oder??

@kedi
das wird schon nochmal werden 
ist Dein schneller ösi nun da??

@Erdi
immerhin...
musst mal bescheid geben, wie das mit der SRAM ausgegangen ist, würd mich interessieren.
hauptsache, das bike ist wieder soweit ok, freut mich!

grüße
fohns


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @Bruder Jö[email protected] *Nur wegen Dir *  habe ich meine Streckenüberlegungen zum Sonntag auf word gebracht und schicke sie Dir gleich (Ob Du draus schlau wirst ?). Ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen wo wir wann genau gerade sind. Trag Dich ein und wir lesen Dich auf. Ruf mich per Handy einfach an, dann sollten wir doch einen Treffpunkt hinbekommen.



Danke [herz]

@Cersten - kriegen wir hin.


----------



## Kedi (17. April 2007)

*@google, @fohns* 
das mit der Tour heute wird leider nichts  . Wir werden den "schnellen Österreicher" in Fechenheim beim Spediteur abholen, weil ich ansonsten bis morgen warten müsste. Und das würde ich nicht mehr durchstehen  .  
Wünsch euch noch ne schöne Runde!

Bis denne, kedi


----------



## fohns (17. April 2007)

na, isser jetz da?????????


----------



## Google (17. April 2007)

@g-wa, [email protected] Wir sind nicht gefahren wir sind geflogen 



Grüße

Google


----------



## g-wa (17. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @g-wa, [email protected] Wir sind nicht gefahren wir sind geflogen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...so vermeiden wir zumindest den Reifenverschleiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (18. April 2007)

*@fohns,*

er steht hier im Zimmer.
3 m neben mir. 
Er ist der Hammer. 
Er wiegt 10 kg. Ich werde abheben.

Schönen Tag noch, kedi


----------



## fohns (18. April 2007)

super!!
freut mich!
dann viel spaß damit.
und setz doch bei gelegenheit ein paar bilder rein.

@diesewocheabendfahrer
leider stellt sich alles wieder anders dar, kann nun doch weder heute noch morgen mitfahren 

somit sehen wir uns am sonntag.
schade...

Euch viel spaß
fohns.


----------



## Matric (18. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @google:
> wegen donnerstag: klasse idee, von Google, eine spackentour durch den wald zu fahren. da wäre Kulmi der guide, oder??




@[email protected] Falls Du Kulmi für Do. eingeplant hast, solltest Du umdisponieren.
Er hat mir geschrieben, dass er unmöglich 17.00 kann. 18.00/18.30 wird er wohl auch nicht schaffen.

Sorry wenn ich Euch da einen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt habe.


----------



## BlackTrek (18. April 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Er ist der Hammer.
> Er wiegt 10 kg. Ich werde abheben.



Glückwunsch! Bin schon ganz neugierig, es mal in freier Wildbahn zu erleben. Aber hat mir nicht vor kurzem jemand gesagt, Gewicht wär nicht wichtig?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. April 2007)

Kommt immer auf die Situation an. Wenn allein der Fahrer 15 Kilo Einsparpotenzial hat, dann ist das mit dem Leichtbau so eine Sache.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf die Situation an. Wenn allein der Fahrer 15 Kilo Einsparpotenzial hat, dann ist das mit dem Leichtbau so eine Sache.



Warum nur 15Kilo   

Scherz bei Seite,
wollte mich mal aus dem sonnigen Dublin melden (kein Scherz, keine Wolke am Himmel).
Was geht den am Sammstag in unseren Gefilden alles so ab, ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine schöne Tour.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. April 2007)

Ganz einfach: "15 Jahre jünger und 30 Kilo leichter." Diese These ist dir bekannt.

Ziehe ich davon jetzt 15 Kilo ab, bleiben immer noch "15 Jahre und 15 Kilo leichter". 

Würden jetzt 25 Kilo Gewicht als Ausgangsbasis fehlen, dann klappt der Spruch nicht mehr und ich müsste wirklich auf so 'ne komische North Shore Rampe. Ich beraube mich doch nicht freiwillig dieser nachvollziehbaren Begründung und begebe mich in Lebensgefahr.


----------



## Google (18. April 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was geht den am Sammstag in unseren Gefilden alles so ab, ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine schöne Tour.
> 
> Gruß Rocky


Hi Christoph. Fährst Du am Sonntag die Wölfe/Plauschertour jetzt doch nicht mit ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## der-silberfisch (18. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @g-wa, [email protected] Wir sind nicht gefahren wir sind geflogen



Du hattest das Tempo ja auch auf "Mittel" eingestellt.  

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2007)

*Hi Kedi, is schon klar, oder*  





Na gut, wünsch Dir trotzdem viel Spaß. 
Warum werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Du gerade durch die Gegend rast 

@[email protected] Heute komentarlos ein neues X.0 bekommen. So gefällt mir das


----------



## Kedi (18. April 2007)

*@Black Trek, @Bruder Jörn,*

diese Rechnung habe ich nicht verstanden ...  ... 15 kg hin oder 500 g her: Leichtbau interessiert mich nicht. Mein Trainer hat IHN nur mit den alten Drahteseln verglichen, die ich bisher gefahren bin  . 
Ursprünglich hatte ER ein paar Carbonteile dran, die ich aber durch Alu ersetzt habe  . 

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. April 2007)

Tja Kedi, es wird Zeit, dass du mal mit uns Alten ins Gelände gehst. 


Wie ist der Spruch nun zu verstehen? Auch mit Ende Dreißig gefällt es, zügig in unwegsamem Terrain den Hang "runterzurollen".  Dabei bin ich manchmal an Rande des von der Krankenkasse Zugelassenen.

Es gibt aber auch Northshores oder Drops, die sind einfach nichts mehr für mich. Sehe ich ein paar Buben diese Kunststücke vollführen, dann lautet der vollständige Kommentar: "Wenn ich 30 Kilo leichter und 15 Jahre jünger wäre, dann würde ich auch auf den Shores surfen und droppen." Da beides aber nicht zutrifft, komme ich nicht in die Verlegenheit.


----------



## Kedi (19. April 2007)

*@Bruder Jörn,*

mit euch "Alten"  werde ich bestimmt mal ins Gelände gehen. Zumindest hoffe ich das ...  ... Aber, sag mal, wie alt bist du denn genau? Ohne zu beleidigen: Ich zähle mich auch zu den "Alten"; aber wichtiger ist doch, wie alt man im Kopf   ist, oder? 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie ist der Spruch nun zu verstehen? Auch mit Ende Dreißig gefällt es, zügig in unwegsamem Terrain den Hang "runterzurollen".  Dabei bin ich manchmal an Rande des von der Krankenkasse Zugelassenen.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch Northshores oder Drops, die sind einfach nichts mehr für mich. Sehe ich ein paar Buben diese Kunststücke vollführen, dann lautet der vollständige Kommentar: "Wenn ich 30 Kilo leichter und 15 Jahre jünger wäre, dann würde ich auch auf den Shores surfen und droppen." Da beides aber nicht zutrifft, komme ich nicht in die Verlegenheit.



Lieber Bruder Jörn,
Du sprichts mir aus der Seele, lediglich bei den North Shores gehen unsere Meinungen auseinander. Warst Du nicht neulich im Bike Park und bist auch North Shores gefahren? Ich will damit nicht sagen das ich sowas fahren kann, aber falls nicht will ich es lernen, zumindest das surfen 

Wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammen fahren, Du bist scheinbar  genauso verrückt wie ich ist . Ich freu mich auf Sonntag, da können wir uns endlich mal beschnuppern. Hoffentlich gibts da auch ein paar heftige Trails.


..und irgendwann machen wir dann mal ne "die härtesten Trails im Taunus oder Spessart Tour"

Gruss vom Lugga


@Kedi: 42Jahr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2007)

edit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2007)

Stimmt, ich war neulich in Winterberg. Auch auf die ein oder andere Rampe habe ich mich gewagt. Allerdings nur auf die, die nicht höher als ein halber Meter waren und die man (mit etwas Geschick) auch wieder runterfahren konnte.

Verrückt? Nein, ich denke das sind wir nicht. Ein Außenstehender mag nicht immer die wahren Beweggründe unseres Handelns nachvollziehen. Dies aber nur aus dem Grund, weil ihm sein eigener Horizont Grenzen aufzeigt, die uns hingegen nicht beeinträchtigen.


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ......wahren Beweggründe unseres Handelns nachvollziehen. Dies aber nur aus dem Grund, weil ihm sein eigener Horizont Grenzen aufzeigt, die uns hingegen nicht beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Matric (19. April 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was geht den am Samstag in unseren Gefilden alles so ab, ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine schöne Tour.
> 
> Gruß Rocky



@[email protected] Kulmi und ich können am So. an der Wölfe/Plauscher-Tour nicht mitfahren. Wir wollen dafür am Sa. eine Tour machen.

Wünsch Dir noch nen schönen (Rest-)Urlaub.


----------



## Kulminator (19. April 2007)

HIER ->>> ist die angekündigte Samstagstour.  
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2007)

Kulmi, ich würde am Samstag schon gerne mit euch über die Trails cruisen.

Aber meine andere Leidenschaft, nämlich die, die mir gerade Leiden verschafft (ist schon eine blöde Eigenschaft), erfordert meine Präsenz im Waldstadion.

Cersten, Patrick, was ist mit euch?


----------



## Kulminator (19. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, ich würde am Samstag schon gerne mit euch über die Trails cruisen.
> 
> Aber meine andere Leidenschaft, nämlich die, die mir gerade Leiden verschafft (ist schon eine blöde Eigenschaft), erfordert meine Präsenz im Waldstadion.



ja ja, so eine Dauerkarte erfordert vollen Einsatz. Schade wegen dem Pokal-Finale...

und schade, daß du nicht mitfahren kannst   ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2007)

Oh ja, der Dienstag war bitter. Du hast noch nicht richtig Platz genommen, da steht's schon 0:1. Dann finden die Buben so langsam wieder ins Spiel, Patsch 0:2.

Egal, der Ausflug mit meinen Kumpels war dennoch unterhaltsam. Ich frage mich aber, wie es Ippie ergangen ist. Er hat seit Dienstag nichts mehr geschrieben.


----------



## Google (19. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und schade, daß du nicht mitfahren kannst   ...


..und schade, dass Du am Sonntag nicht mitfahren kannst. Es wird überhaupt mal wieder Zeit, dass es der "Kern" mal wieder  schafft gemeinsam zu fahren. Zum Glück ist das Jahr noch lang  

@Wölfe/[email protected] Ich hab mal eine andere Streckenführung gewählt, die eigentlich ganz nett zu fahren sein dürfte. Natürlich sind auch die neu entdeckten Events mit eingebaut  Auch das Wetter lädt dazu ein, den Kaffee und Kuchen in der Sonne zu geniessen. 

Ich freu mich schon  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2007)

Bleibt's bei unserem Treffpunkt im Bereich Birkenhainer, X11? Ich denke, ich bin zwischen viertel nach zwölf 7 halb eins da.


----------



## Google (19. April 2007)

Ich habs notiert und im Hinterkopf. Müßte zeitlich eigentlich hinkommen. Ansonsten treffen wir uns spätestens im NF-Haus  Spässle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2007)

Dann fahr schon mal vor. Ich warte dann da auf dich.


----------



## Ippie (20. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Oh ja, der Dienstag war bitter. Du hast noch nicht richtig Platz genommen, da steht's schon 0:1. Dann finden die Buben so langsam wieder ins Spiel, Patsch 0:2.
> 
> Egal, der Ausflug mit meinen Kumpels war dennoch unterhaltsam. Ich frage mich aber, wie es Ippie ergangen ist. Er hat seit Dienstag nichts mehr geschrieben.



Naja, nach so einer Niederlage muss erst mal wieder etwas Gras über die Sache wachsen, bzw. morgen muss ein Sieg her. Unterhaltsam war die Fahrt wirklich. Ich war erst um 3:30 Uhr im Bett. Aber das Spiel war nix. Bzw. die Effektivität der Cubberer war beängstigend und zugleich beeindruckend. Welchen Block bist Du denn im Waldstadion? Ich bin im 38er. Fährst Du mit dem Zug oder mit dem Auto?

Wie bei Bruder Jörn wird morgen mein Einsatz in Frankfurt erwartet.  

Gruß Ippie


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. April 2007)

An alle Sonntagsfahrer:
Ich habe schon richtig lust es krachen zu lassen....das Wetter animiert einfach dazu!!! 

An alle Samstagsfahrer:
Schade das wir am Sonntag nicht zusammen radln können. Wäre bestimmt lustig geworden. Wie siehts denn bei euch in der nächsten Woche aus? Schon einen groben Plan?

Beste Grüße
HR1


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2007)

@Ippie:
Block 3 L, Reihe 1, Platz 31
Ich werde wie immer mit dem Auto anreisen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> An alle Sonntagsfahrer:
> Ich habe schon richtig lust es krachen zu lassen....das Wetter animiert einfach dazu!!!


 
...und 25° Grad solln's auch noch werden...  

Da kommt super Freude auf


----------



## Tech3 (20. April 2007)

Zu Sonntag:

Ich und vielleicht noch ein Kumpel überlegen auch zu kommen..
Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung ob wir da nur hinterherfahre und nicht mitkommen.
Ich fahre erst dieses Jahr wieder MTB und bin dieses Jahr erst ein mal beim Vogelsberg und regelmäßig zum Fuchstanz oÄ gefahren.


----------



## fohns (20. April 2007)

Liebe Leute,

ich nehme mal HotRods steilpass auf. finds halt auch schade, dass wir nicht zusammen fahren können. ist ne gute idee, hier schon mal für kommende woche zu planen.

dummerweise kann ich nicht mitplanen, da ich wahrscheinlich meine laufräder weggeben werde. somit bin ich zumindest nicht im gelände oder auf mainspackens urwegen unterwegs.

aber auf dem renner, also @asphaltfraktion
montag um 18.15 uhr wollten Kedi und ich - Google kann nicht - eine lockere (locker wegen sonntagstour!) tour fahren. einfach ein wenig die beinchen lockern (stimt doch, Kedi, oder?  





dauer um 2 bis max 3 h, ohne größere bergstrecken, treffpunkt steinheimer bahnhof, oberer parkplatz, haltestelle richtung stadtausgang.
wer von den rennerfahrer hat noch lust??? 

Erdi
klasse sache. das ging aber echt schnell, oder??

sodenn, den samstagsfahrern erstmal eine schöne tour!

viele grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Google (20. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Da kommt super Freude auf


 Nicht nur wegen der Sonne. Ich freu mich auch auf die Truppe  

@[email protected] Ferndiagnosen zu stellen ist immer schwierig. Ich hab zwar "langsam" angegeben aber das gilt unter Bikern, die alle regelmäßig seit Jahren fahren. Andererseits scheint Ihr ja noch ziemlich jung zu sein, da mag es mit dem Hinterherkommen weniger Probleme geben, es sei denn Ihr habt starkes Übergewicht  Habt Ihr die Ausdauer ? Die Tour dauert einige Stunden...Wir sind zwar keinesfalls raserambitioniert aber Fitness muß halt schon ein bisserl vorausgesetzt werden

Also für den Sonntag kann ich Euch nicht den Freibrief erteilen, dass müsst Ihr selbst wissen und ggfls. die Tour halt abbrechen. Absagen will ich Euch jedenfalls nicht, Ihr seid jederzeit willkommen und dürft auch nicht entäuscht sein, falls es nicht klappt

Ansonsten biete ich Euch gerne mal ne lockere Tour unter der Woche an wo wir uns aulsoten können, dann wisst Ihr wo Ihr dran seid. Ab wann habt Ihr denn unter der Woche Zeit ?

Vielleicht ist auch jetzt alles umsonst geschrieben und Ihr meistert die morgige Tour ohne Probleme  

@[email protected] Wegen nächster Woche können wir ja am Sonntag ausloten. Ich hab nämlich ziemlich viele Schulungen und Termine und ich kann erst später los, was Dir sicher entgegenkommen wird 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Erdi
> klasse sache. das ging aber echt schnell, oder??
> fohns.


Ja turboschnell. Das Paket mit dem neuen Schaltwerk war keine 48 Std. später schon da. Konnt es halt nicht entgegen nehmen.

Eure Rennerrunde am Montag ist mir immer noch zu früh, außerdem ist "Planschtag". Falls ich das überhaupt rechtzeitig schaffe  

Für Sonntag trage ich gleich noch eine Renneralternative bei den Eisbären ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (20. April 2007)

Also wir sind beide nicht übergewichtig  
Also die Ausdauer sollten wir schon haben..hoffe ich. Außerdem quäl ich mich gern 

In der Tourbeschreibung steht ja 20km 3.5h, hört sich soweit ok an.
Wie ist die Tour denn so? Gehts viel Bergauf/ab?

Danke für das nette Angebot zum ausloten, aber bei uns ist es im Moment etwas schlecht da wir kurz vor unserer Abschlussprüfung stehen.Ab den 10ten Mai gern 

//EDIT: Kannst du aber mal eine kleine Wegbeschreibung geben(Also wie ich zum Startpunkt komme)?


Gruß Hendrik


----------



## fohns (20. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Also wir sind beide nicht übergewichtig
> Also die Ausdauer sollten wir schon haben..hoffe ich. Außerdem quäl ich mich gern
> 
> In der Tourbeschreibung steht ja 20km 3.5h, hört sich soweit ok an.




20 KM? habe ich wohl überlesen  
im ernst, das werden ab B8 ein paar KM mehr. kannst mal um die 50KM, eher mehr, rechnen. das problem wird eher sein, dass es nicht soooo viel bergauf geht. krauftraubender ist das ständige hoch und runter...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja turboschnell. Das Paket mit dem neuen Schaltwerk war keine 48 Std. später schon da. Konnt es halt nicht entgegen nehmen.
> Eure Rennerrunde am Montag ist mir immer noch zu früh, außerdem ist "Planschtag". Falls ich das überhaupt rechtzeitig schaffe



soso, planschtag  
das freut doch das radlerherz, wenns schätzchen wieder komplett ist.  
jaja, montag müssen wir auch wegen der immer noch zu untergehenden sonne so früh weg. ich hab keine lust, in der dämemrung oder gar in der dunkelheit auf der straße zu fahren.
hättest Du nicht eher böcke, am sonntag mit uns zur Google-runde zu fahren?


----------



## Tech3 (20. April 2007)

@fohns:
Japp das hatte ich mir schon gedacht  Steht aber noch in der Überschrift der Termins(copy&paste? )

Macht auch nix wäre mir eh zu wenig gewesen.

Hier mal ein Foto zur allgemeinen Erheiterung:




Ist von der Vogelsbergtour und nein ich bin keiner von beiden Und der Kumpel der mitwill ist auch nicht drauf //EDIT: Aber das gelbe Bike ist mir


Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Google (20. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> hättest Du nicht eher böcke, am sonntag mit uns zur Google-runde zu fahren?


 Ich hätts dem Erdi01 ja schon lange [email protected][email protected] Bist wie immer herzlich eingeladen  Aber er steht nicht so auf Trails  

@[email protected] Ach, das mit "nicht übergewichtig" nehme ich Dir jetzt doch nicht mehr ab  Oder warum nennst Du Dich _Killerkeks_ ?

Wegen der Wegbeschreibung schaue mal in mein Fotoalbum ins Album "Diverses". Da ist ein Googleearthbild vom Parkplatz B8 drinne. Wenn Du es nicht findest oder noch Fragen hast, ruf mich einfach an (Siehe Last-Minute-Eintrag)..Heute bis 21:00 Uhr oder morgen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (20. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hätts dem Erdi01 ja schon lange [email protected]@ Bist wie immer herzlich eingeladen  Aber er steht nicht so auf Trails



weisichdoch, weisichdoch.
weiterbearbeiten, weiterbearbeiten


----------



## Tech3 (20. April 2007)

Ich hab 78kg auf 192cm ich zähle das noch zu nicht übergewichtig  

Und ja ich esse gerne Kekse ..gerne und viele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> weiterbearbeiten, weiterbearbeiten


@[email protected] Ich ziehe auch ein Eisbärentrikot an. Die anderen sind gerade in der Wäsche  

@[email protected] Falls Ihr Euch zum mitfahren entscheidet *hier* eintragen sonst kostet es eine Nachmeldegebühr von 5   Gewicht ist also kein Problem. 

Ich wiege 83 Kg bei 181,5  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (20. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich ziehe auch ein Eisbärentrikot an.



 

wo bleiben eigentlich unsere trikots?
poste doch mal die Dir bekannte website.
vielleicht bekommen wir doch noch was hin.

ne umfrage dazu wäre doch eine gute idee um festzustellen, wer überhaupt eins haben will. ein wölfetrikot mein ich natürlich


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hätts dem Erdi01 ja schon lange [email protected]@ Bist wie immer herzlich eingeladen  Aber er steht nicht so auf Trails
> Google


seit wann brauch ich eine extra Einladung. Auch wenn der Prophet Geschichte ist "erscheine" ich immer noch einfach wenn mir danach ist  

Und ich liebe Trails, nur nicht unbedingt Eure. Und ich kann -> konnte -> könnte  heute noch viel mehr fahren als je einer von Euch von mir gesehen hatt - nur mag ich halt nicht mehr  Vllt sollte ich auch mal eine "Google-Schupper-Tour" buchen, denn eigentlich kenne ich Eure Trails nicht wirklich, glaune ich jedenfalls.

Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß  

Vllt findet sich ja noch *Eine* oder *Einer* der es wie ich dann lieber "gemäßigt" mag. Da gibt es auch eine Menge schöne Sachen ...


----------



## Google (20. April 2007)

Klar Volker, wir kommen immer wieder mal überein  Gar keine Frage  

...Dann buch doch einfach  

@[email protected] Außer Dir und Björn gabs zum Thema Trikots keine Resonanz. Wie zu vielen Anregungen in letzter Zeit  

Bis spätestens Sundach

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2007)

Der Sonntag ist gerettet, mein Bike ist wieder da.

Marzocchi hat die Gabel überholt, Kosten sind für mich keine entstanden. Mal sehen wie lange sie jetzt hält.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2007)

@Googel:
Das mer des schee werd am Sonntag 
Mir sinn schon all ganz spitz 

EDIT: Guten Abend zusammen!


Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2007)

Lugga, bleibt locker. Das wird die allerschönste Tour, die du an diesem Sonntag fahren wirst. [word]


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Googel:...
> Mir sinn schon all ganz spitz   ...


Spitz is gar kein Ausdruck, ich scharr schon mid de Hufe, da ich seit der letzten Tour mit Euch nicht mehr gefahren bin wg. (zu) viel A*****; Schnupfen, Kassenprüfung von einem Verein etc. etc. .... ups, de Parkettbode is schon ganz zerkratzt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2007)

Wenn isch nedd schon wüssd, was am Sonndach für Trails komme, ei isch könnd ja gar nedd mehr ruhisch schlafe.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2007)

@Patrick und Rocky, wir sollten uns die Tage noch mal in Sachen Finale unterhalten. Wann fahren wir los, wer schmiert die Schnittchen für die Fahrt, wer kriegt was im Auto unter, wer hat welches Werkzeug und welche Ersatzteile dabei?

Ich schlage vor, Patrick und Maria fahren bei mir mit, du und Martina macht dann den Biketransporter.

Vielleicht finden wir am Sonntag auf der Tour Zeit, das mal grob zu planen. Oder wir setzten uns nach der Tour bei mir im Garten auf ein Whitebeer zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. April 2007)

@Lugga, Cube un nadürlich de Fabian....uuun noch der Rest vom Plauscher un Wö[email protected] Ei isch wer mer die größt Müüüh gebbe, die Trailhunter vom Taunus zubefridiesche  Net das ihr mir so viel babbeld off de Trails wie im Plauscherthread..sons verlier isch noch die Orientierung  

Guchel


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2007)

Ich hab den Eindruck das Ihr uns im Plauschen dicht auf den Fersen seid.




Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## bike69 (21. April 2007)

Moin, Moin,

wünsche euch allen ein tolles Bikewochenende mit vielen Trails und einer menge Spass  

Bin an diesem WE in DE unterwegs und kann deshalb an keiner der beiden Touren teilnehmen


----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2007)

ACHTUNG wichtige Ankündigung:

*Sonntag ist der Spessart ab 10:59 Uhr wegen Überfüllung geschlossen!*  
Sind ja unglaublich viele Anmeldungen. Wünsch euch allen viel Spass und eine pannen- und sturzfreie Tour... 

Wer - wie ich - Sonntag auch keine Zeit hat, sollte sich dies hier unbedingt heute vormittag noch überlegen...


Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. April 2007)

Da iss vielleichd en Betrieb uff de Gass. Die ersde sinn schonn aus em Wald raus, das sinn die lezde noch gar nedd neigefahrn. 

@Reiseleiter- ruf mal im Naturfreundehaus an, die sollen 2 Bleche Kuchen mehr backen.


----------



## Google (21. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Reiseleiter- ruf mal im Naturfreundehaus an, die sollen 2 Bleche Kuchen mehr backen.


 Ei Du werst lache...Isch werd nach 14:00 Uhr tasächlich dort anruufe und sache was Ambach iss. Isch beförscht nur, dass die dann die Hütt zumache  

Isch hab mein Rüssel schon mal in de Wind gehalde. Isch kann die Trails schon riiiesche  

Guchel


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. April 2007)

Nee, die mache nedd zu, die stocke uff.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> 
> 
> aber auf dem renner, also @asphaltfraktion
> ...



Das hört sich sehr gut an...  
Ich denke das wär was für mich. Allerdings muss ich das spontan entscheiden, mal sehen wie lange ich im Büro bleiben muss.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall sehr gerne mitkommen. Ich lass noch von mir hören  

Bis denne
HR1


----------



## fohns (21. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das hört sich sehr gut an...
> Ich denke das wär was für mich. Allerdings muss ich das spontan entscheiden, mal sehen wie lange ich im Büro bleiben muss.
> 
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall sehr gerne mitkommen. Ich lass noch von mir hören
> ...



sehr gut, sehr gut.!!  
das wird mir ein spaß, mit Dir und Kedi zu fahrn. schwitz......
ich nehm auf alle fälle ein abschleppseil mit.

macht gerade richtig spaß, hier zu lesen.
und die spannung steigt und steigt  

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (21. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Sonntag ist gerettet, mein Bike ist wieder da.
> 
> Marzocchi hat die Gabel überholt, Kosten sind für mich keine entstanden. Mal sehen wie lange sie jetzt hält.



na da bin ich aber beruhigt. im geiste hab ich Dich schon auf Deinem postscott über die berge hobbeln sehen  

was ist egentlich mit dem neuen bike von Rocky????
kommt das zum finale? oder danach? 

so, werde nun mal mein radl für die morgige ehrenrunde herausputzen, dass es auch schön mattig ist.

schöne grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## Google (21. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab im Naturfreundehaus eine größere Gruppe wegen des Kuchens angekündigt und 2 Tische reserviert. Die Frau am Telefon fragte nur: " Sie sind doch der, der letzte Woche die Joghurtschnitte gegessen hat ?"   Iiiisch biin bekaaant  

Verinnerlicht Euch bitte, dass wir ne größere Gruppe sind. Damit wir alle auch noch Spass haben, werden wir gemütlich hochzus fahren (Bitte sagen wenns dennoch für den Einen oder anderen zu schnell ist), bevors runter geht, werden wir  uns (kurz) sammeln..........und wenns runter geht bitte die nach vorne, die meinen gerne schneller runter fahren zu wollen und zu können, damits kein Stau gibt. Schneller als ich gehts leider net, weil ich vorne bin und den Weg weisen muß   Lasst genug Platz zum Vordermann  Könnte ganz günstig sein  

Also bis morsche


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. April 2007)

Ach herrje, der Google vorneweg. Dann sollte jeder Stützräder montieren. Ansonsten besteht das Risiko wegen der langsamen Geschwindigkeit umzukippen.[clown]


----------



## caroka (21. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach herrje, der Google vorneweg. Dann sollte jeder Stützräder montieren. Ansonsten besteht das Risiko wegen der langsamen Geschwindigkeit umzukippen.[clown]



Upps, dann kauf ich noch schnell welche.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. April 2007)

Die Tour wird einem klassischen Steherrennen gleichen. Erst passiert gar nix, und kurz bevors zum Kuchen geht, ziehen alle den Sprint an. 



So, noch ein oder zwei Kommentare dieser Art, und ich stehe morgen unter der besonderen Beobachtung unseres Guides.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. April 2007)

Kulmi, Matric und ich sind heute schon mal im Hausrevier unterwegs gewesen
und haben für den morgigen Besuch den Wald ein bisschen aufgeräumt.

Nach unseren bekannten Trails sind wir nach dem Fernblick mal was neues Richtung Geiselbach gefahren und von dort Richtung Teufelsmühle die in einem sehr schönem Tal liegt und von tollen Trails umgeben ist. Von der Teufelsmühle ging es dann Richtung Niedersteinbach und weiter zum Hahnenkamm.

Eine sehr schöne wiederholenswerte Tour für die ich mich beim Kulmi und Matric herzlich bedanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dill (21. April 2007)

Ihr seid ja für die Sonntag morgen Tour im Kompanierahmen angetreten das ist ja ein ganzes Rudel Wölfe.

viel Spass euch allen.


----------



## Google (21. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, noch ein oder zwei Kommentare dieser Art, und ich stehe morgen unter der besonderen Beobachtung unseres Guides.


 Keine Angst, wird sicher net passiereren.

...Ich hab keine Lust ständig auszukühlen 

....Ich weiß, der war jetzt böse...Harr, Harr 

@[email protected] Ich glaub die Teufelsmühle bin ich schon mal vor 2 Jahren mit Ippie gefahren. Damals lagen aber verdammt viele Bäume quer aber ne schöne Gegend und vor allem noch gut erreichbar für unseren Wirkungskreis. Ich bin auf alle Fälle interessiert da mal hinzukommen und dann auch mal alles auszukundschaften.

@[email protected] Du lebts auch noch ?  

Bis denne 


Google


----------



## caroka (22. April 2007)

*Guten Morgen,*

*steht auf ihr Räuber.*


Ich freu mich schon so auf den Kuchen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. April 2007)

Morsche zusammen. Das ist doch das perfekte Wetter für eine lockere Runde.

@Google - ich melde mich gegen 12.00 h wegen Zustieg im Bereich X11/Birkenhainer. Viel Spaß während der ersten Stunde, hebt mir noch was auf.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. April 2007)

Gleich gehts looosss


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. April 2007)

Ich muss noch irgendwie meinen Turbo aktivieren, sonst geht der Torpedo heut' net los...


----------



## Google (22. April 2007)

*Gäääähhhh....Moin

Bis gleich​*

  ​


----------



## Tech3 (22. April 2007)

Erstär!  

War ne tolle Runde bis auf die Platten


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> War ne tolle Runde bis auf die Platten



was habt ihr mit meinen plauscherfreunden gemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (22. April 2007)

@Wölfe: Hat superviel spaß mit Euch gemacht. Schade das Abgekürzt werden mußte und dadurch einige der schönen Trails nicht befahren werden konnte. 

Das ganze wird demnächst nochmal im Taunus wiederholt 
...und überhaupt hoffe ich das wir uns noch einige male zwecks gemeinsamer Tour sehen werden.

 Ihr seid alle schwer in Ordnung, bleibt wie Ihr seid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was habt ihr mit meinen plauscherfreunden gemacht



Fux Du mußt keine Angst haben, sie haben uns ganz lieb und zuvorkommend behandelt. Staubig wars im Spessart  Die die hinten gefahren sind haben das ganz besonders zu spüren bekommen


----------



## Tech3 (22. April 2007)

Aber hallo!
Ich musste beim duschen mit ner Bürste nachhelfen


----------



## caroka (22. April 2007)

Bin auch wieder zu Hause.
MTK-Cube hat mich vor der Tür abgesetzt. 

Google vielen Dank für die tolle Tour.  Schön, dass Bruder Jörn uns noch ein bisschen mehr gezeigt hat. 
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns öfter. 

Jetzt ruft die Dusche und dann Extremrelaxing.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. April 2007)

Da steht man am Naturfreundehaus, quatscht und bietet sein Bike zu 'ner Proberunde an, und schon sind 3/4 der Truppe einfach weg.

Aber wie angekündigt haben wir dann noch ein paar geschmeidige Trails rund um den Buchberg genommen. Man soll's nicht glauben, sogar das einzige Wasserlos nördlich des Äquators haben wir gefunden und prompt durchfahren.  Da Google leider nicht mehr dabei war, haben wir uns das berühmt-berüchtigte Steilstück für die nächste Ausfahrt aufgehoben. Die Birkenhainer als krönender Abschluß war dann noch mal das Sahnehäubchen.

Google - vielen Dank für die Tour. Wie du immerhin 20 Biker gebändigt und zusammengehalten hast - Respekt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Erstär!
> 
> War ne tolle Runde bis auf die Platten



Nimm's nicht so tragisch. betrachte die Veranstaltung als Fortbildungsmaßnahme. Immerhin weisst du ja jetzt, wie man Platten flickt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2007)

Hejhej,

ich glaube ich habe Euch heute bei einem Schwatz im Wald stehen sehen, irgendwo zwischen Barbarossaquelle und Alzenau. Kann das sein..? War um 12.15h

Bin da grade mit meiner Tochter den Trail, entlang der Hochspannungstrasse, runtergekommen.

So, kommende Woche wieder nach CZ, dann erst einmal das letzte Mal bis ein paar Wochen.


@Google, 
ich glaube ich muss mein Angebot (Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Schotten-Marathon) sowie meine Anmeldung für das Rennen zurückziehen.
Bin für die übernächste Woche nach Italien abkommandiert worden  und komme erst Freitags spät Nachts zurück. Da bin ich am nächsten Morgen zu PLATT zum Biken.
Werde mir aber das Leben in Italien versüßen, nehme mein LV mit und fahre am 1.Mai mit einem Kollegen eine Tour in den Euganäischen Hügeln bei Padua 


Wünsche im Allgemeinen eine schöne Woche.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es doch mal wieder mich familiär und beruflich freizuschaufeln

der Kombi


----------



## Tech3 (22. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nimm's nicht so tragisch. betrachte die Veranstaltung als Fortbildungsmaßnahme. Immerhin weisst du ja jetzt, wie man Platten flickt.



Mach ich

Darin bin ich aber eh Profi.
Der letzte Schlauch den ich weggeworfen habe hatte 26 Löcher...


----------



## varg (22. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Google - vielen Dank für die Tour. Wie du immerhin 20 Biker gebändigt und zusammengehalten hast - Respekt.



20 Biker? Das kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor *gruebel*, wart Ihr das vielleicht die den trail richtung diesen "Klapperding" gefahren seit bzw. an der ecke dazu gestanden habt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. April 2007)

Klappermühlchen, ja da sind wir rumgekommen. Ein Teil der Truppe hatte dort eine längere Pause, da unterwegs Platten geflickt werden mussten. War so gegen halb zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varg (22. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Klappermühlchen, ja da sind wir rumgekommen. Ein Teil der Truppe hatte dort eine längere Pause, da unterwegs Platten geflickt werden mussten. War so gegen halb zwei.



Von der Zeit her kommt das hin, dann habe ich euch dort wohl gesehen.


----------



## Google (22. April 2007)

Jo..und wer warst Du ?

Ich möcht natürlich auch mein Danke an alle Mitfahrer los werden. Ihr ward ne klasse Truppe mit guter Stimmung   Bei 4 Platten und diversen anderen Pannen danke ich auch an die Geduld, die die Gruppe gezeigt hat. 20 Leut zusammen zu halten, ist gar nicht so einfach  

Danke an die Wölfe, die mitgeholfen haben die Leut wieder einzusammeln  


Und da bedien ich mich jetzt auch mal der Worte von Lucafabian: " Ihr seid alle schwer in Ordnung und bleibt wie Ihr seid.


Ich und sicher noch ne Menge anderer Wölfe, nehmen gerne das Angebot an, mit Euch Plauschern ne schöne Trailtour im Taunus zu fahren. Ich jedenfalls bin da schon ganz heiss drauf und mein schwarzes Pferdchen wiehert schon die ganze Zeit vor Freude, seit dem ich es ihm erzählt habe  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (22. April 2007)

Ach...und noch ne kleine Vorankündigung  Diese Woche fahr ich nur einmal und spät weil ich es terminlich jetzt auch mal nicht hinbekomme.

Ich werde für Mittwoch noch ne Tour einstellen. Startzeit 18:30 Uhr Druckhaus und B 8 so gegen 18:50/55 Uhr. Eintrag schaff ich erst Morgennachmittag. Wer mitwill schon mal vormerken  

Grüße

Google


----------



## varg (22. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Jo..und wer warst Du ?



Ich bin der, den du mit "Da kommen noch Zwanzig" aus den trail diktiert hast.


----------



## Google (22. April 2007)

Ach jaa. Jetzt kann ich mich erinnern. Tja, so bin ich halt  Immer freundlich und zuvorkommend  

Von crazy Racer: *KLASSE BILD GEWORDEN !!​*


----------



## Matric (22. April 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi, Matric und ich sind heute schon mal im Hausrevier unterwegs gewesen
> und haben für den morgigen Besuch den Wald ein bisschen aufgeräumt.
> 
> Nach unseren bekannten Trails sind wir nach dem Fernblick mal was neues Richtung Geiselbach gefahren und von dort Richtung Teufelsmühle die in einem sehr schönem Tal liegt und von tollen Trails umgeben ist. Von der Teufelsmühle ging es dann Richtung Niedersteinbach und weiter zum Hahnenkamm.
> ...




Den Dank gebe ich zurück und weiter an Kulmi, die Tour war super!  
Vor allem der Trail den Hahnenkamm runter, saugut   
Aber meine Bremsen waren ganz schön stinkig auf mich, besonders die Hintere.  
Das schreit nach (mindesten) einer Wiederholung.

@[email protected] hattest Du noch Erfolg beim Bikemax?


@[email protected] Der Trail von der Teufelsmühle nach Niedersteinbach ist leider immer noch mit einigen quer liegenden Bäumen bestückt, was den Spaßfaktor doch etwas mindert.  

Aber vom Frohnbügel zur Teufelsmühle runter kann man es richtig gut laufen lassen.  

In dem Gebiet sind garantiert noch massig Trails versteckt. 
Ich werde mal meinen Kumpel aus Horbach fragen, der kennt sich da sehr gut aus.

Vielleicht nimmt er ja mal seine Motorsäge mit, dann könnten wir die Bäume Richtung Niedersteinbach aus dem Weg räumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matric (22. April 2007)

Hey Patrick,

hast Du Dein Ransom eingetauscht? Da hat Dich aber jemand ganz schön über´s Ohr gehauen.


----------



## der-silberfisch (22. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für die geile Tour heute. Irgendwann schaffe ich auch das Naturfreundehaus. Google hat mich ja schon auf den Kuchen scharf gemacht. 



Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von heute in meine Galerie gestellt.





4 Männer und ein Platten  

Gruß Robert


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Den Dank gebe ich zurück und weiter an Kulmi, die Tour war super!
> Vor allem der Trail den Hahnenkamm runter, saugut
> Aber meine Bremsen waren ganz schön stinkig auf mich, besonders die Hintere.
> Das schreit nach (mindesten) einer Wiederholung.
> ...



Hi Matric,
danke für dein Lob. Ich glaube, wir haben heute nachmittag richtig was verpasst? Nicht nur den heissen Downhill von Patrick...  Einen vollständigen Bericht der Ereignisse lesen wir Nichtteilnehmer gerne.  

Beim Bikemax hatte ich kein Glück   - auch nicht bei den anderen Bikeshops. Ich habe mir den Antrieb heute nochmal genauer angeguckt und werde mich an Patricks Rat halten und alle Kettenblätter austauschen - zusätzlich auch noch das Ritzelpaket. Sind ganz schön verschlissen. Kurzerhand hab ich meine alte Kette wieder aus der Tonne geholt und montiert, um diese Woche fahrbereit zu sein.
Leider hab ich meinen Bluetooth - Adapter verschenkt und kann die Bilder der Samstagstour nicht vom Handy auf den Rechner überspielen. Muss ich nachliefern.

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. April 2007)

Das Ransom habe ich beim Murmel spielen gegen einen dreijährigen verzockt.

Ansonsten geile Tour heute danke an den Guide Google.


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. April 2007)

Mir hat die Tour auch eine Menge Spass gemacht und fand auch alle Leut sehr nett  

Schade, dass zum Schluss nicht mehr genug Zeit für mich übrig blieb bei Bruder Björn mitzufahren, da er bestimmt noch ein paar schöne Trails auf dem Rückweg zur B3, gefahren ist. 

Grosses Lob an alle für die Rücksicht auf andere MTBler und vor allem an Google, der sich viel Mühe für die Tour gab  

Macht alle weiter so...und trainiert noch ein bischen eure Fitness  

Bis bald im Wald.. 

Grüsse Torpedo


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Erstär!  ...


Lädzdär! (?)  


Vielen Dank an Google für's Guiden und Bruder Jörn für die Zugabe . War eine sehr schöne Tour. Die nicht ganz so steilen Anstiege kamen meiner aktuellen Unfitneß und Schnupfen sehr entgegen. Ich hätte mich wohin gebissen, wenn ich nicht gefahren wäre. 
Inkl. dem Nachschlag warens dann ca. 58 km, 1.127 hm und 4:00 Std. Nettofahrzeit (macht ca. 3 Stunden Flick- und vor allem *Plausch*zeit; nicht schlecht für den Anfang )
Edit:
Meine Frau sieht mich an: "Bist Du gestürzt ?" 
Ich: "Nee, es war nur en bischen staubig dort"


----------



## Google (23. April 2007)

@[email protected] Ich hatte zwar keinen Höhenmesser dabei, aber ich glaube kaum dass das hinkommt. Trotz des Nachschlages dürftet Ihr deutlich unter 1000 Hm geblieben sein  Hatte noch jemand einen Höhenmesser ?

Ei und hier schon in allerhergotts Früh ein neues Tourenangebot mit später Startzeit:

*Mittwochstour zum Hahnenkamm​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mach ich
> 
> Darin bin ich aber eh Profi.
> Der letzte Schlauch den ich weggeworfen habe hatte 26 Löcher...



Dann solltest du mal über einen neuen Mantel nachdenken  

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Lt. meiner Polar war allein der Buchberg-Nachschlag etwa 350 Hm. Kann also schon hinkommen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. April 2007)

Die Höhenmeter passen dann eigentlich genau:

Google Tour ca. 780Hm
Bruder Björn Tour ca. 350HM

Macht in Summe....1130HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (23. April 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ihr scheint ja gestern eine tolle Tour gehabt zu haben. Wenn die Startzeit nicht immer mitten in der Nacht wäre. Startzeit 14 Uhr wäre echt toll.  

@[email protected] hört sich gut an. Kläre ich noch ab.

Auf Vorbereitung für Schotten, haben wir am Freitag mal eine Vorbereitungsfahrt gemacht. Ich muss ja wissen, wie fit meine Frau ist.  
Los ging es von Somborn auf den Fernblick und über den Pilzweg die Michelbacher Weinberge runter. Weiter auf den Hahnenkamm und wieder am Wasserwerk runter. Nächste Auffahrt war die Rückersbacher Schlucht mit Weiterfahrt über den Hahnenkamm nach Freigericht. Bei 45 km hatten wir 1165 hm in den Beinen. 
Ich denke, dass das für Schotten reicht. In der letzten Woche haben wir die Höchstleistungen an Höhenmeter jedesmal getoppt. Sonntag 660 hm, Dienstag 816 und letzten Freitag 1165 hm. Da ist eine Steigerung, oder? 
Wer mich als Trainer hat, braucht keine Feinde!  

bis denn Volker


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2007)

und hier ist das Höhenprofil (der Samstagstrailtour) .... 


"][/URL]


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. April 2007)

@[email protected] Solltest heute noch Lust verspüren deinen Strassendrahtesel um die Ecke zu scheuchen, würde ich mich um 18.15 am Bahnhof einfinden. Ich werde einfach um 17Uhr Schluss machen und schaffe es dann rechtzeitig. 
JUHU...

Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## BlackTrek (23. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Solltest heute noch Lust verspüren deinen Strassendrahtesel um die Ecke zu scheuchen, würde ich mich um 18.15 am Bahnhof einfinden. Ich werde einfach um 17Uhr Schluss machen und schaffe es dann rechtzeitig.
> JUHU...
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Marco



Das war Steinheim Bf., oder?
Mal schauen, wenn ich hier rechtzeitig wegkomme, bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. April 2007)

Steinheim ist korrekt...  
bis später, vielleicht.


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Solltest heute noch Lust verspüren deinen Strassendrahtesel um die Ecke zu scheuchen, würde ich mich um 18.15 am Bahnhof einfinden. Ich werde einfach um 17Uhr Schluss machen und schaffe es dann rechtzeitig.
> JUHU...
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Marco



Hi Marco, Strassenrenner ist extremst ungünstig. Bin heute abend auch unterwegs - allerdings will ich GA auf Wald- und Forstwegen fahren und ich werde heute spätestens um 17:45 auf dem Bock sitzen, um noch vor Einbruch der Nacht wieder zurück zu sein. Wenn du umdisponieren kannst und willst, würde ich mich über deine Gesellschaft freuen, ansonsten klappt es sicher einandermal wieder (du bist mir noch deine Geschichten bei den Gelben schuldig...) 
Gruß
Roman


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. April 2007)

Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Am Mittwoch kann ich es holen!​
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Am Mittwoch kann ich es holen!​
> Gruß Rocky



         

grad noch rechtzeitig für Finale.... 

Willst du Mittwoch die Jungfernfahrt machen? Wäre ich ggf dabei...


----------



## fohns (23. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Marco, Strassenrenner ist extremst ungünstig. Bin heute abend auch unterwegs - allerdings will ich GA auf Wald- und Forstwegen fahren und ich werde heute spätestens um 17:45 auf dem Bock sitzen, um noch vor Einbruch der Nacht wieder zurück zu sein. Wenn du umdisponieren kannst und willst, würde ich mich über deine Gesellschaft freuen, ansonsten klappt es sicher einandermal wieder (du bist mir noch deine Geschichten bei den Gelben schuldig...)
> Gruß
> Roman



hääääääääääääääää 

@hotrod
freut mich, dass es klappt!!

@Kedi, BlackTrek, torpedo
Kedi: na, wo bleibst Du. biste nun dabei??
BlackTrek: na klar, das bekommst Du doch hin!
Torpedo: was ist mit Dir, habe gestern vergessen, Dich zu fragen.

treff mit strßenrenner: 18.15 uhr steinheimer bahnhof, parkplatz oben, haltestelle richtung stadtausgang (zwischen großer kreuzung und steinheimer brücke).

@plauscher
klasse truppe habt ihr!!
war echt superklasse.

@rocky
na gott sei dank!!!!!!!
viel spaß beim vorfreuen...

@Björn
sehr schade, dass wir uns geteilt haben.
dass Ihr da noch weiterfährt, war mir dann doch nicht so klar!!
aber ihr hattet ja noch ne mege spaß. und höhenmeter  

heute abend werd ich vor der rennerrunde meine laufräder weggeben, bin dann nur noch auf dem renner unterwegs.

viele grüße
fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Marco, Strassenrenner ist extremst ungünstig. Bin heute abend auch unterwegs - allerdings will ich GA auf Wald- und Forstwegen fahren und ich werde heute spätestens um 17:45 auf dem Bock sitzen, um noch vor Einbruch der Nacht wieder zurück zu sein. Wenn du umdisponieren kannst und willst, würde ich mich über deine Gesellschaft freuen, ansonsten klappt es sicher einandermal wieder (du bist mir noch deine Geschichten bei den Gelben schuldig...)
> Gruß
> Roman




Tag auch,
umdisponieren haut bei mir nicht hin, außerdem brauche ich unbedingt noch ein paar Kilometer aufm RR.
Das wird auch das einzige Mal diese Woche sein, dass ich fahren kann, da ich ab Mittwoch in Karlsruhe bin   am WE kann ich dann nur am Samstag.
Aber die Geschichten von den Gelben liefer ich dir noch, obwohl ich sagen muss, die waren gar nicht gelb  

Bis demnächst dann

Beste Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Kedi (23. April 2007)

*@fohns,*

ich bin dabei. Treffpunkt oben, wie das letzte Mal mit Erdi und Google. 
Sind ja einige, die da mitfahren wollen ...

Bis dann, ciao, kedi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

@Fohns - Wie lange bist du laufradlos? Ist der Renner geländetauglich? Das mit der Tourerweiterung stand doch nie in Frage. Die Bastelstunde hat ein paar Minütchen gekostet, aber ansonsten blieben wir vollständig im avisierten Zeitrahmen.

@Rocky - Jawoll, wurde auch Zeit. Aber ich habe nie am einer fristgerechten Lieferung gezweifelt.


----------



## fohns (23. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Fohns - Wie lange bist du laufradlos? Ist der Renner geländetauglich? Das mit der Tourerweiterung stand doch nie in Frage. Die Bastelstunde hat ein paar Minütchen gekostet, aber ansonsten blieben wir vollständig im avisierten Zeitrahmen.



ich dachte, wir fahren alle zurück, da die flickerei so lange gedauert hat.
schade nur, dass ich mich nicht von allen verabschieden konnte -- schöne grüße an Eure truppe!!

nee. geländetauglich ist der renner nicht. da riskiere ich 26 löcher und laufräder.

meine neuen MTB-laufräder (heißt neue felgen und neue speichen) bekomme ich wahrscheinlich vor dem nächsten WE.

@alle
wollte mal nachhören, ob irgendwas besonderes geplant ist wegen dem verlängerten nächstem wochenende...
ich habe montag frei...
es bietet sich doch ein trainingslager im spessart an, oder????
so mit GA, höhenmeter, kuchen---


----------



## fohns (23. April 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@fohns,*
> 
> ich bin dabei. Treffpunkt oben, wie das letzte Mal mit Erdi und Google.
> Sind ja einige, die da mitfahren wollen ...
> ...



prima 
dann wären wir, wenn BlackTrek hoffentlich kann, zu viert.
wird wie schon geschrieben und angekündigt eine sehr lockere runde, so um 2,5 std.


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Torpedo: was ist mit Dir, habe gestern vergessen, Dich zu fragen.


 
Klar, wäre heute auch gern mit gefahren, wenn ich meinen Renner im Auto liegen und meine Radkleidung dabei hätte. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste Mal  

Eine schöne lange GA Tour mit dem MTB wäre doch was Feines am WE. Wie wär's mit ca. 160km über die Bayrische Schanz in Verbindung mit Frammersbach? 
(Anfahrt und Rückfahrt über die Birkenhainer, also nur MTB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Klar, wäre heute auch gern mit gefahren, wenn ich meinen Renner im Auto liegen und meine Radkleidung dabei hätte.
> Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste Mal
> 
> Eine schöne lange GA Tour mit dem MTB wäre doch was Feines am WE. Wie wär's mit ca. 160km über die Bayrische Schanz in Verbindung mit Frammersbach?
> (Anfahrt und Rückfahrt über die Birkenhainer, also nur MTB)



160km? Das hört sich sehr sehr geil an! Allerdings will ich am 1.Mai um den Henninger radln und deshalb werde ich mich am WE nicht völligst verausgaben. Sonst wäre ich sofort dabei...

160km kört sich nach Schmerzen an (grrrr) 

Gruß


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. April 2007)

Die Tour ist schon geil!

Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich die Tour mit ganz harten Jungs gefahren. Wir hatten damals einen Durchschnitt von 22km/h. Also reine Fahrtzeit etwas unter 8 Stunden


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> grad noch rechtzeitig für Finale....
> 
> Willst du Mittwoch die Jungfernfahrt machen? Wäre ich ggf dabei...



Hallo Kulmi,

ich denke das ich es Mittwoch Abend mal in den Spessart ausführen werde.
Frank wollte ja auch später fahren, wenn es von der Zeit er klappt gerne. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Die Tour ist schon geil!
> 
> Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich die Tour mit ganz harten Jungs gefahren. Wir hatten damals einen Durchschnitt von 22km/h. Also reine Fahrtzeit etwas unter 8 Stunden






DU TIER!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> prima
> dann wären wir, wenn BlackTrek hoffentlich kann, zu viert.
> wird wie schon geschrieben und angekündigt eine sehr lockere runde, so um 2,5 std.



Will mit, kann aber nett.    

Geht das auch mal später oder kommt demnächst über Dietzenbach gefahren


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Tag auch,
> umdisponieren haut bei mir nicht hin, außerdem brauche ich unbedingt noch ein paar Kilometer aufm RR.
> Das wird auch das einzige Mal diese Woche sein, dass ich fahren kann, da ich ab Mittwoch in Karlsruhe bin   am WE kann ich dann nur am Samstag.
> Aber die Geschichten von den Gelben liefer ich dir noch, obwohl ich sagen muss, die waren gar nicht gelb
> ...



iss schon gut so ... kein Problem


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> DU TIER!!!


 
Nö, im Gegensatz zu anderen aktiven Bikern, die ich kenne, bin ich echt 'ne Schnecke  

Alternativ wäre eine Rennrad-Tour über den *Hoherodskopf*, mit ca. 140-160km im Programm. Höhenmeter dafür sehr wenig, ca. 1300-1600


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. April 2007)

@Fohns
Scheeeeeeiiiiiiiiii..........eeeeeeeeee!!!!
Ich schaffe es doch nicht zum Radln. Tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich bin eben doch nur eine Sklave des Systems und muss mich den Forderungen meiner Kunden unterwerfen.

bis irgendwann mal wieder....ich werde mich melden....vielleicht.......wenn ich Glück habe noch in diesem Leben.....   

Gruß aus der Hölle,
HR1


----------



## BlackTrek (23. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Allerdings will ich am 1.Mai um den Henninger radln und deshalb werde ich mich am WE nicht völligst verausgaben. Sonst wäre ich sofort dabei...


Welche der vier Strecken hast Du denn ausgewählt? Ich fahr die 75km, flach liegt mir eher...

Heute Abend klappt echt gar nicht? Oder erst später?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. April 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Welche der vier Strecken hast Du denn ausgewählt? Ich fahr die 75km, flach liegt mir eher...
> 
> Heute Abend klappt echt gar nicht? Oder erst später?



Ich fahre die 102km...
und heute Abend schaff ich es gar nicht, leider. Ich würde soooo gerne.
Aber ich werde morgen wohl eine Runde fahren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Diese Not klingt nur zu vertraut.  Leider verdienen wir mit Biken nicht unser Geld, sondern geben es nur dafür aus. 

"Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing." fällt mir dazu nur ein.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> "Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing." fällt mir dazu nur ein.




Amen Bruder, Amen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Finger weg vom Meßwein.


----------



## Google (23. April 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Google,
> ich glaube ich muss mein Angebot .....sowie meine Anmeldung für das Rennen zurückziehen.......
> komme erst Freitags spät Nachts zurück. Da bin ich am nächsten Morgen zu PLATT zum Biken.


@[email protected] Wenns mit Schotten nicht klappt kann man nix machen. ABER DAS RENNEN IST ERST AM SONNTAG  Oder ist Dir das auch nix  Sach mal was.





Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Macht in Summe....1130HM


Doch so viel  Hätt ich nicht erwartet.





fohns schrieb:


> treff mit strßenrenner: 18.15 uhr steinheimer bahnhof, parkplatz oben, haltestelle richtung stadtausgang (zwischen großer kreuzung und steinheimer brücke).


Und wie wars heute am Montag ? Viel Verkehr ? Interessiert mich sehr. Wäre gerne mitgefahren...Aber man kann nicht alles haben 


fohns schrieb:


> @[email protected] wollte mal nachhören, ob irgendwas besonderes geplant ist wegen dem verlängerten nächstem wochenende.....


Tja, man kann nicht alles haben. Samstag kann ich nicht, am Sonntag ists so gut wie sicher, dass ich bike. Mit Montag muß ich schauen. 1. Mai gehört jedenfalls der Family. Die Rennertour Hoherodskopf hört sich äuuuussserst interessant an. Mann, ich brauch 2 Tage am kommenden WE ! 





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ich denke das ich es Mittwoch Abend mal in den Spessart ausführen werde.
> Frank wollte ja auch später fahren, wenn es von der Zeit her klappt gerne.


 Ja ich wollt später fahren und würd mir gerne Deinen neuen Hengst anschauen 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> "Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing." fällt mir dazu nur ein.


 Also ich sags ja immer wieder: An den chinesischen Weisheiten ist einfach immer etwas dran  

Grüße

Google

HIER eintragen


----------



## bike69 (23. April 2007)

Wollte ja GA fahren, aber der neue Renner     im Stall ist, wäre ich am Mittwoch auch dabei und dann ist GA auch egal  



Kulminator schrieb:


> grad noch rechtzeitig für Finale....
> 
> Willst du Mittwoch die Jungfernfahrt machen? Wäre ich ggf dabei...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Mittwoch [grübel]

Mal sehen ob ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme. Ich würde dann gegen 18.45 h auf der Strecke dazukommen. Aber das sehe ich erst im Lauf des Tages.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. April 2007)

guten abend.

@ bruder jörn u. alle interessierten wehrwölfe.
ich suche verzweifelt möglichkeiten das frankfurter forum mit dem nightridebegeisterungsvirus zu infizieren. besteht eventuell deinerseits die bereitschaft an einer solchen unternehmung teilzunehmen?
wir sprachen bereits über einen gemeinsamen freiritt- warum nicht nächtens!?

danke für die entgegengebrachte aufmerksamkeit, d.

ach ja, noch nen schönen gruss an den nimmermüden google! d.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2007)

Da ich Doppelpost vermeiden will gibt es hier nur noch ein Link für Diejenigen die noch nicht regelmäßig bei den Eisbären mitlesen  


KLICK MICH


*@[email protected]* NightRides gehören bei den Eisbären und Spessartwölfen zum Tagesgeschäft. Zwangsweise über Herst/Winter, aber auch jetzt in der hellen Jahreszeit. Einfach die Thread's im Auge behalten dann entgeht Dir nichts.


----------



## crazymtb (23. April 2007)

Wenn auch etwas verspätet ....

Hat mir super gut mit euch gefallen, wenn auch hinten und etwas eingestaubt  ... Prima Leute, gute Stimmung, Hilfsbereitschaft, gute Führung   ... einfach gutes Gesamtpacket für eine Tour mit so vielen Leutz  

Vielleicht ergibt sich mal wieder eine Möglichkeit, dass ich mich anhängen kann oder falls es jemand mal etwas slowly  angehen möchte  

LG Crazymtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (24. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Will mit, kann aber nett.
> 
> Geht das auch mal später oder kommt demnächst über Dietzenbach gefahren



hmm... war schon etwas düster, als wir zurück gekommen sind. daher gehts - derzeit zumindest noch - nicht viel später. 
vielleicht können wir später im sommer ja mal Dein revier in angriff nehmen.

@HR1
ok, Deine nachricht war angekommen. 
die straßen laufen nicht weg.

@Google
"Die Rennertour Hoherodskopf"? 
wann wer gegen wen wo und warum?


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Eine schöne lange GA Tour mit dem MTB wäre doch was Feines am WE. Wie wär's mit ca. 160km über die Bayrische Schanz in Verbindung mit Frammersbach?
> (Anfahrt und Rückfahrt über die Birkenhainer, also nur MTB)



Hi Torpedo,
160 km mit wieviel Höhenmetern? 
Vielleicht lässt sich ja was vereinbaren, daß man eine längere Variante mit Rückfahrt per Bike und eine kürzere Version mit Rückfahrt per Bahn (z.B. in Lohr) gestaltet? 
Ich kann wieder mal nur am Samstag und würde die kürzere Version favorisieren. 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. April 2007)

Nightride - irgendwie kann ich mich im Moment dafür nicht begeistern. Das waren doch jetzt knapp 4 lange und dunkle Monate. Ich bin froh, dass es wieder länger hell ist und man bei natürlichem Licht fahren kann. 

Vielleicht ergibt sich aber mal eine Tour mit Einkehr, bei der der Rückweg mit Licht in Angriff genommen wird. Ich könnte mir da eine Runde zum Fernblick vorstellen, Einkehr auf der Terasse und dann in der Dämmerung über die Birkenhainer zurück.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre eine Rennrad-Tour über den *Hoherodskopf*, mit ca. 140-160km im Programm. Höhenmeter dafür sehr wenig, ca. 1300-1600


so ne RennerRunde würde mich auch interessieren, aber bitte nicht dieses WE da bin ich nämlich schon SO im ODW unterwegs. In etwas gleiche Tourdaten.


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. April 2007)

@Kulminator:
Die komplette Fahrt schätze ich auf ca. 2000-2300Hm. Inzwischen ist mir aber ein super geiler Weg, der bei Trockenheit ganz dolle gefahren werden kann, eingefallen, den ich jetzt für dieses WE, bzw. 1. Mai anbiete.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=e&t=4433

@Erdi01:
Die Rennertour könnte ich, falls niemand Interesse an obiger Tour hat, am 1. oder 5. Mai anbieten. 
Die Tour ist allerdings sehr anstrengend, da es durch eine Hügellandschaft zum *Hoherodskopf* geht. Danach können wir uns aber (fast) schön nach Hause rollen lassen...


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> @Kulminator:
> Die komplette Fahrt schätze ich auf ca. 2000-2300Hm. Inzwischen ist mir aber ein super geiler Weg, der bei Trockenheit ganz dolle gefahren werden kann, eingefallen, den ich jetzt für dieses WE, bzw. 1. Mai anbiete.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=e&t=4433



Respekt...  Fette Tour, wer es sich mal richtig geben möchte ... ich kann aber net am Sonntag und net am 01.Mai ... Wünsche dir/euch viel Spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> @Erdi01:
> Die Rennertour könnte ich, falls niemand Interesse an obiger Tour hat, am 1. oder 5. Mai anbieten.
> Die Tour ist allerdings sehr anstrengend, da es durch eine Hügellandschaft zum *Hoherodskopf* geht. Danach können wir uns aber (fast) schön nach Hause rollen lassen...


also 5 Mai könnt ich wohl einrichten, die anderen Termine sind verplant.

Anstrengend oder nicht ist wurscht. Ich habe nicht den Ehrgeiz als ersten oben zu sein, dass überlass ich gern anderen. Aber hoch komme ich schon  

Mal sehen ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> @Kulminator:
> Die komplette Fahrt schätze ich auf ca. 2000-2300Hm. Inzwischen ist mir aber ein super geiler Weg, der bei Trockenheit ganz dolle gefahren werden kann, eingefallen, den ich jetzt für dieses WE, bzw. 1. Mai anbiete.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=e&t=4433
> ...



Bei mir geht der Link nicht? 

// Rocky


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. April 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Link nicht?
> 
> // Rocky


 
Ups, das war ja noch der EDIT mode...

Hier die Korrektur: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4433


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Link nicht?
> 
> // Rocky



?? Du Glücklicher bist doch zu der Zeit in Finale ?? 
 
Übrigens: zu welcher Uhrzeit darfst du "es" morgen in Empfang nehmen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. April 2007)

Stimmt, Finale ist die beste Begründung die wir finden konnten, bei dem Wahnsinn nicht mitzufahren.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. April 2007)

Moin,
da würde ich gerne mitfahren... nur wenn ich mir dieses WE 160km gebe und dann am 1. Mai 102km beim Henninger fahre, dann wird sich meine linke Kniescheibe in wohlgefallen auflösen oder sie wandert einfach aus! 

Aber von der Idee ist diese Tour supi.....

@[email protected] Du kannst nur am Samstag? Ich auch! Wie siehts aus? Allerdings nicht länger als 4 Std effektive Fahrtzeit. 

Bis denne,
HR1


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Du kannst nur am Samstag? Ich auch! Wie siehts aus? Allerdings nicht länger als 4 Std effektive Fahrtzeit.



.. und mit ner Stunde Biergarten bleiben wir unter 5 Stunden... wie wäre (ganz grob) 11:30 - 16:30 Uhr ab B8 Parkplatz? Einkehr am Hahnenkamm . Oder wir treffen uns woanders und befahren Neuland? 

Hat noch jemand Interesse hier??

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (24. April 2007)

Moin..ähh Tach auch.

bevor ich zu den Wochenendplanungen komme noch eine Frage für diese Woche:

*Fährt denn jetzt Morgen keine Sa* von Euch die Mittwochstour mit, obwohl ich jetzt mal später losfahre ??​*
Jetzt zu den Wochenendplanungen: Ich kann (leider) NUR am Sonntag.

@[email protected] Die Tour hört sich echt net schlecht an aber wenn jetzt keiner von den Interessierten kann (ausser eigentlich ich), vielleicht an einem anderem WE ? Nur wann ?? Nächstes WE ist bei vielen Schotten angesagt, darauf das WE planen die Plauscher sehr wahrscheinlich eine Tour mit uns  Also wenn Du jetzt schon das Teil auf den 20.05. oder 27.05 verlegst, melde ich mich umgehend an und andere ham noch Zeit zu überlegen  Zu zweit mit Dir alleine, der klar eine Klasse besser ist.........das is mir nämlich nix  

@[email protected] Rennertour Hoherodskopf war auch ne Anfrage, bzw. ein Angebot von Torpi. Ich wüsst jetzt net auf die Schnelle wie wir mit dem Renner am günstigsten dort hin fährt  

Ich wollte dieses WE auf alle Fälle schon was Langes fahren. Ich werde mich nochmal bei Erdi01/Lupo erkundigen wegen der ODW-Tour, die dort geplant ist. 

Ich meld mich

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ?? Du Glücklicher bist doch zu der Zeit in Finale ??
> 
> Übrigens: zu welcher Uhrzeit darfst du "es" morgen in Empfang nehmen?


Ich habs schon.......... 
Einfach nur geil 



Google schrieb:


> Moin..ähh Tach auch.
> 
> 
> *Fährt denn jetzt Morgen keine Sa* von Euch die Mittwochstour mit, obwohl ich jetzt mal später losfahre ??​*
> ...



Ich komme!

Gruß Rocky oder 301


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2007)

@Rocky:  Laßt es morgen richtig krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Moin..ähh Tach auch.
> 
> bevor ich zu den Wochenendplanungen komme noch eine Frage für diese Woche:
> 
> *Fährt denn jetzt Morgen keine Sa* von Euch die Mittwochstour mit, obwohl ich jetzt mal später losfahre ??​*



ich weiss erst morgen im Laufe des Tages, ob es bei mir rechtzeitig klappt... Ich geb rechtzeitig Bescheid...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. April 2007)

Das wird morgen bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht klappen. Es brennt mal wieder der Baum und ich habe die Ehre, die Welt zu retten. 

Trotz der Verschiebung müsstet ihr zu lange auf mich warten.

@Google - pass doch mal die Uhrzeiten an. Der Treffpunkt Shooters ist zeitl. nach dem B8-Parkplatz eingetragen.


----------



## BlackTrek (24. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich weiss erst morgen im Laufe des Tages, ob es bei mir rechtzeitig klappt...


dito.


----------



## Google (24. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Google - pass doch mal die Uhrzeiten an. Der Treffpunkt Shooters ist zeitl. nach dem B8-Parkplatz eingetragen.


Grazie  

Eins hab ich jetzt gelernt: Man muß nur schreien, dann gibts auch Antworten  

@[email protected] Da bin ich aber gespannt aufs neue Bike  

Guds Nächtle  

Google


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Die Tour hört sich echt net schlecht an aber wenn jetzt keiner von den Interessierten kann (ausser eigentlich ich), vielleicht an einem anderem WE ? Nur wann ?? Nächstes WE ist bei vielen Schotten angesagt, darauf das WE planen die Plauscher sehr wahrscheinlich eine Tour mit uns  Also wenn Du jetzt schon das Teil auf den 20.05. oder 27.05 verlegst, melde ich mich umgehend an und andere ham noch Zeit zu überlegen  Zu zweit mit Dir alleine, der klar eine Klasse besser ist.........das is mir nämlich nix


 
Nur zur Info: 
Schotten finde ich persönlich total langweilig, aber vielleicht habt ja ihr dort etwas mehr Spaß als ich... 

Den Eselsweg kann am besten bei Trockenheit gefahren werden. Bei Nässe fällt man bei den glitschigen Wurzeln und losen Steine schnell auf die Nase. Da bis Ende der Woche kein Regen gemeldet ist, bietet sich die Tour sehr gut an. 
Mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit fahre ich sie dann am Samstag allein, von zuhause aus (mit Hahnenkamm sind das dann ca. 3000Hm und 200km) . 

Die Tour kann ich aber Ende Mai auch noch einmal anbieten, vielleicht hat bis dahin doch noch jemand den Mut so eine schwere Tour zu bewältigen. 

Bis bald im Wald  

Torpedo


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. April 2007)

oh mann!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. April 2007)

Torpedo, hast du was geraucht? 

Das ist eine recht ambitionierte Vorgabe, die du da einstellst. Der geneigte Genußradler macht daraus eine Mehrtagestour, du willst das auf einen Rutsch durchziehen. Respekt , aber für mich ist das nichts.


----------



## bike69 (25. April 2007)

dito, habe jetzt gleich Kunden, die sich verspätet haben :-((




BlackTrek schrieb:


> dito.


----------



## caroka (25. April 2007)

Für den 12.05. ist ein Eintrag im lmb gemacht.  Da wollen wir Plauscher mit den Wölfen den Taunus unsicher machen.  Arachne macht 'ne schöne trailige Tour. 
Natürlich sind auch alle anderen, die Lust dazu haben, eingeladen.  

Und vielleicht findet sich bei uns ja auch mal ein Mann der die Gastfrauen zum Kaffee einläd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. April 2007)

Man könnte das Spiel ja auch mal umgekehrt spielen.  

Die Gastgeberin (!!!) lädt die männlichen Gäste zu Kaffee und Kuchen ein.


----------



## Kulminator (25. April 2007)

@ Google: ich komme heute direkt zum B8 Parkplatz - zum Druckhaus schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht ganz...
Bis später Kulmi


----------



## Google (25. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für den 12.05. ist ein Eintrag im lmb gemacht.  Da wollen wir Plauscher mit den Wölfen den Taunus unsicher machen.  Arachne macht 'ne schöne trailige Tour.
> Natürlich sind auch alle anderen, die Lust dazu haben, eingeladen.
> 
> Und vielleicht findet sich bei uns ja auch mal ein Mann der die Gastfrauen zum Kaffee einläd.


NATÜRLICH habe ich mich schon für die 

*Plauscher/Wölfetour am 12.05.2007​*
eingetragen!!     Ich hoffe, dass unter anderem auch unsere "Finalisten" dabei sein werden, die frisch gestärkt den Taunus unsicher machen dürften  

@[email protected] Da hast Du Dir ja was vorgenommen  Zum Thema Schotten: Ist halt für mich und sicher auch für die anderen Teilnehmer ein ganz guter Start in die kommende Saison.

Heute Morgen hab ich gerade gelesen, dass dieser April der WÄRMSTE SEIT ÜBER 200 JAHREN IST  Was kommt im Sommer auf uns noch alles zu  

@[email protected] Wenn ich das so bei uns und bei den Bären überblicke, gaube ich, sind wir Zwei sind die einzigen, die am Sonntag fahren wollen und können. Was tun ?????????

Oder wir müssen beim Erdi01/loti  mitfahren was aber auch sicherlich lohnend ist....Trotz der Startzeit von 9:00 Uhr  Ist ja nicht alle Tage. Und ne venünftige Pause wird auch eingelegt. Was ist mit Dir ? Ich bin noch am überlegen.....

Grüße

Google


----------



## caroka (25. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Man könnte das Spiel ja auch mal umgekehrt spielen.
> 
> Die Gastgeberin (!!!) lädt die männlichen Gäste zu Kaffee und Kuchen ein.




Du Räuber


----------



## fohns (25. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wenn ich das so bei uns und bei den Bären überblicke, gaube ich, sind wir Zwei sind die einzigen, die am Sonntag fahren wollen und können. Was tun ?????????
> Oder wir müssen beim Erdi01/loti  mitfahren was aber auch sicherlich lohnend ist....Trotz der Startzeit von 9:00 Uhr  Ist ja nicht alle Tage. Und ne venünftige Pause wird auch eingelegt. Was ist mit Dir ? Ich bin noch am überlegen.....



völlig planlos.
die loti-erdi-tour...? da gibts noch keinen LMB, oder? so wie ich Erdi interpretiere, geht es um eine rennertortour mit gewaltigen km und noch gewaltigeren HM..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und dann noch die aufstehübung.... 

keine ahnung 

richtig gelüste hätte ich ja auf ne tour durch die lande in der ja eher (oder meist) gemütlichen geschwindigkeit unser plauschergästetour letzten sonntag


----------



## Google (25. April 2007)

Hmmmm mit dem Renner ist das net sooo viel. LMB gibts keinen aber man kann sich ja informieren. Eigentlich ist die Rennertour für mich genau das Richtige so kurz vor Schotten...Hmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. April 2007)

Gehts Euch auch so ?

Als ich so im Dunkeln nach der Überquerung des Hahnenkamms mit der Gruppe gemütlich zurücksurfte-es war ja schon fast ein Hochsommernachtsfeeling - hab ich mich einfach nur gut gefühlt. Ich dachte nur: Biken ist meine Medizin....Die Medizin für meinen Körper und für meinen Geist  Ohne kann ich gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2007)

durch die Extrahöhenmeter zum Hahnenkamm sind wir gestern lt. meinem Polar 615 Höhenmeter gefahren. 
War ne sehr angenehme "Feierabendtour" ... Danke fürs Guiden Google.  

Wer am Samstag richtig was erleben will, sollte sich hier eintragen ... Staubmahlzeit inclusive.... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Danke Kulmi, dass du so eine Tour anbietest, wenn ich nicht da bin.  Dir ist doch sicher bewusst, dass dieses Tourangebot ein wahrer Affront auch gegen Rocky und Patrick ist.[]

Aber warte ab, wir werden es dir heimzahlen. Dann bringen wir dir eben keinen Trailstaub aus Finale mit. 

Aber mal Scherz beiseite. Mit welcher IR Schnittstelle überträgst du die Polardaten auf den Rechner. Ich bin kurz davor das ganze Gelump aus dem Fenster zu werfen.


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Danke Kulmi, dass du so eine Tour anbietest, wenn ich nicht da bin.  Dir ist doch sicher bewusst, dass dieses Tourangebot ein wahrer Affront auch gegen Rocky und Patrick ist.[]
> 
> Aber warte ab, wir werden es dir heimzahlen. Dann bringen wir dir eben keinen Trailstaub aus Finale mit.
> 
> Aber mal Scherz beiseite. Mit welcher IR Schnittstelle überträgst du die Polardaten auf den Rechner. Ich bin kurz davor das ganze Gelump aus dem Fenster zu werfen.



ein klein bisschen FINALE für uns Daheimbleibenmüsser wirst du uns doch gönnen, oder? Wir können selbstverständlich die Tour wiederholen, sobald ihr gestählt aus Finale zurückgekehrt seid.... 

Zum Thema Polar und IR kann ich auch schon ein Buch schreiben. Ich habe festgestellt, daß herkömmliche IR-Dongles mit XP-Home einfach nicht funzen. Angeblich soll das aber mit dem teuren Original Polar-Interface und XP gehen? Habe aber die Investition bisher gescheut. Bei mir funktioniert die Übertragung mit dem Laptop mit eingebauter IR Schnittstelle und Windows 2000... Das klappt absolut perfekt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Ich habe mir dieses Polar IR-Interface gegönnt. Da geht gar nichts. [sick]


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2007)

hast du eine Verbindung zwischen Rechner und Uhr? Auf der Uhr muss die Anzeige COM1 blinken und der Rechner muss die IR Verbindung in der Statusleiste anzeigen. Hast du in der Polarsoftware die Verbindungsart auf IR eingestellt (unter Optionen/Einstellungen)? 
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur anbieten, einen meiner (auch nicht funktionierenden) Dongles testweise zu geben. Oder aber wir probieren deine Uhr mal mit meinem Laptop - nur um sicherzustellen, daß die Uhr in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Ich werde heute abend mal die Einstellungen der Software testen. Mal sehen, vielleicht liegts daran.


----------



## Tech3 (26. April 2007)

So nach der Wölfe/Plauschertour ohne Federung hab ich mir heute mein Fully bestellt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Fully ist nicht Fully. Also bitte mehr Details.

Und immer dran denken: Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Federweg.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. April 2007)

Und Flickzeug nicht vergessen! 

// Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Am besten sind Vollgummireifen. Da kann wenig passieren.


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses Polar IR-Interface gegönnt. Da geht gar nichts. [sick]



Bei mir tut`s!  Mußte allerdings trotz XP den beigefügten USB-Treiber installieren.


----------



## Google (26. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So nach der Wölfe/Plauschertour ohne Federung hab ich mir heute mein Fully bestellt


Wie schnell wir doch *unsere Neulinge *heiß machen  

Bitte mal etwas konkreter _Killerschlauch _äähh keks  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Tech3 (26. April 2007)

@ die Lästermäuler:
Bekommt UST  


Hier mal ne Auflistung:
-Kinesis Viergelenker mit DT Swiss SSD 190 L Lock Out Dämpfer 120mm
 (Hauptrahmen:Gelbgrün/Hinterbau:Leuchthellorange )
-Ritschyyy Steuersatz
-RS Reba Race mit PopLoc 100mm
-Magura HS33
-komplette XT Gruppe
-XLC Ultralight Vorbau, Lenker, Barends, Sattelstürze
-Mavic Crossland schwarz UST
-Schwalbe Albert 2,25" UST
-Specialized Alias oder Avatar


Ich denke damit sollte ich ganz gut bedient sein

//EDIT: Dauert aber leider noch min. 3 Wochen wegen der Pulverung *heul*


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Bei UST wirst de vom Killerschlauch zur Killerfelge


----------



## Tech3 (26. April 2007)

Die muss ich zumindest nicht flicken

Gruß vom Schlauchschlitzer


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Ne mußt de net, da hast de recht


----------



## fohns (26. April 2007)

so technikfreaks, mal ein paar fragen:

habe meine laufräder von meinem schrauber zurückbekommen, neu eingespeicht und neue DT-swiss-felge 4.2. sehen echt gut aus...
leider kam die felge nicht  - wie eigentlich bestellt - für autoventile, sondern für französische ventile   

die innenbohrung weist zwar 8.5 mm, die außenbohrung aber 6,5 mm auf.
macht das sinn?? 
ist das pannensicher????????

hat jemand erfahrungen mit den franzventilen? 
und sind die verschieden große bohrungen in der felge wirklich so anfällig, wie die reifenhersteller schreiben??

alpX mit französischen ventilen........ da schwitz ich ja schon vorm wegfahren vor bammel, mir würde bergab der schlauch um die ohren fliegen  

aufbohren will nicht  
also was tun?????


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Ich fahre seit Menschengedenken die Franzosenvariante. Darüber musst du dir mal gar keine Gedanken machen.  

Was das Thema Bohrung angeht, kann ich nichts zielführendes sagen.

Aber wenn wir gerade beim Thema Neuanschaffungen sind. Ich habe eben meine neuen Handschuhe in Empfang nehmen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (26. April 2007)

@fohns

Kannst du die nicht einfach umtauschen? 

@Jörn

Die erinnern mich an meine alten Alpinestars fürs Moped


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> so technikfreaks, mal ein paar fragen:
> 
> habe meine laufräder von meinem schrauber zurückbekommen, neu eingespeicht und neue DT-swiss-felge 4.2. sehen echt gut aus...
> leider kam die felge nicht  - wie eigentlich bestellt - für autoventile, sondern für französische ventile
> ...



Ich würde bei Autoventilen mehr schwitzen: die französischen lassen sich leichter aufpumpen. Ich fahre die ebenfalls schon seeeeeeehr lange.  Zu den verschiedenen Bohrungen kann ich leider auch nichts sagen.


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit den franzventilen?
> und sind die verschieden große bohrungen in der felge wirklich so anfällig, wie die reifenhersteller schreiben??
> 
> alpX mit französischen ventilen........ da schwitz ich ja schon vorm wegfahren vor bammel, mir würde bergab der schlauch um die ohren fliegen
> ...



was schreiben die Reifenhersteller denn so zum Thema Bohrungen??  

Gratuliere dir jedenfalls zur Wahl der neuen Felgen - damit kannste nix falsch machen...  

Und schwitzen werden wir in den Bergen aus ganz anderen Gründen...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> die innenbohrung weist zwar 8.5 mm, die außenbohrung aber 6,5 mm auf.
> also was tun?????


kaum ein Felgenhersteller stellt heute noch unterschiedliche Felgen mit unterschiedlichen Bohrungen her. Die allermeisten habe 8,5 und ein "Adapter" drinnen der dann auf 6,5 verjüngt für die Franzventiele z.B. bei Mavic. Vllt ist es auch so bei DT  

Ich fahr im übrigen seit 15 Jahren Autoventiele. Ne Tanke um richtig Druck zu machen finde ich überall. Ausgenommen Renner.


----------



## m.a.t. (26. April 2007)

@Autoventil: Bei meiner Mavic 317 habe ich die Rundfeile bemüht. Hält seit 4 Jahren, was soll da schon passieren? An ner DT 4.2 ist sowie so genug Material dran.
ciao, matthias


----------



## fohns (27. April 2007)

erstmal danke für Eure antworten.

reifenhersteller schwalbe schreibt, dass es "leider" noch felgen mit 8,5 und 6,5 mm bohrungen gibt, die ventilabrisse nach sich ziehen können.
umtauschen geht sooo einfach natürlich nicht, killerkeks... die einspeichung ist ein riesenaufwand, außerdem wollt ich schon am WE fahren und brauche daher die LFR.
das mit der rundfeile ist eine gute idee 
und Erdi, hast bestimmt recht. vielleicht ist es eben so. scheint ja hoffentlich nicht die erste felge dieser art von DT zu sein...
ärgerlich ist es eben auch deswegen, weil ich noch mindestens drei autoventil und keine franz.ventil.schläuche besitze. aber das ist ja meine geringste sorge---

wenn der Bruder seit menschengedenken keine probs damit hat, ist das ein schwerwiegendes argument dafür, mir nicht so große sorgen zu machen. 

so. bleibt mir, den finalekrachern einen schönen aufenthalt und viel spaß zu wünschen!!! kommt mir gesund wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> so. bleibt mir, den finalekrachern einen schönen aufenthalt und viel spaß zu wünschen!!! kommt mir gesund wieder.




Dem schließ ich mich an


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. April 2007)

Hallo Fohns,

bei mir halten die Franz. Ventile auch, dann sollte es bei dir auch keine Probleme geben. 
Nur das mit der Tanke klappt dann nicht mehr so einfach, es gibt aber Schraubadapter, damit klappt's auch mit der Tanke wieder. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

Das mit der Tankstelle ist gut und schön. Aber hast du im Wald, auf den Trails oder Alpenpässen schon mal eine Tankstelle gesehen?  Ich nicht.

Sowas können nur Leute als Vorteil anbringen, die noch nie im Back Country unterwegs waren.


----------



## squaw (27. April 2007)

In Hanau hab ich auch mal gewohnt....hättet ihr mir ruhig mal früher sagen können, dass es dort biker gibt......


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das mit der Tankstelle ist gut und schön. Aber hast du im Wald, auf den Trails oder Alpenpässen schon mal eine Tankstelle gesehen?  Ich nicht.
> 
> Sowas können nur Leute als Vorteil anbringen, die noch nie im Back Country unterwegs waren.



Das Argument mit der Tanke war nicht von mir.

Hast du deine Sachen schon gepackt für Finale?


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das mit der Tankstelle ist gut und schön. Aber hast du im Wald, auf den Trails oder Alpenpässen schon mal eine Tankstelle gesehen?  Ich nicht.
> 
> Sowas können nur Leute als Vorteil anbringen, die noch nie im Back Country unterwegs waren.



wieso? Biokraftstoffe sind doch auf dem Vormarsch - und irgendwo müssen die doch herkommen?   

@ squaw: und welche Gegend bezeichnest du heute als dein Jadgrevier? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## squaw (27. April 2007)

@Kulminator
Dresden  
Nach Hanau bin ich damals mit meinem Rad gezogen und das erste was mir auffiel: Hier fährt keine Sau Fahrrad  
Hab anscheinend nicht richtig geguckt


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> @Kulminator
> Dresden
> Nach Hanau bin ich damals mit meinem Rad gezogen und das erste was mir auffiel: Hier fährt keine Sau Fahrrad
> Hab anscheinend nicht richtig geguckt



das mag schon alles richtig sein, weil die mittlere Halbwertszeit eines unbeaufsichtigten Fahrrades in Hanau unter 37 Sekunden liegt...  

Wir Spessartwölfe fahren übrigens keine Fahrräder, sondern allesamt High-Tech Maschinen. Ausserdem sind Wölfe extrem scheu und fühlen sich in urbanen Gegenden nicht wohl.  Deshalb kannst du uns (fast) nur in den Wäldern abseits der Forstautobahnen sichten...  

Falls du mal wieder in unserer Gegend sein solltest und entsprechend konditionell vorbelastet bist, nehmen wir dich gerne mal mit, gelle Jungs?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

@Kulmi - ich habe gestern alle Einstellungen ausprobiert, Polar Foren durchforstet und Treibervarianten gesucht.

Das Problem ist die Nichtverträglichkeit von Polar IR-Interface und Windows XP.

Bleibt mir nur die Alternative, im Elektroshop eine andere IRT-Schnittstelle zu beschaffen.


----------



## squaw (27. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das mag schon alles richtig sein, weil die mittlere Halbwertszeit eines unbeaufsichtigten Fahrrades in Hanau unter 37 Sekunden liegt...
> 
> Wir Spessartwölfe fahren übrigens keine Fahrräder, sondern allesamt High-Tech Maschinen. Ausserdem sind Wölfe extrem scheu und fühlen sich in urbanen Gegenden nicht wohl.  Deshalb kannst du uns (fast) nur in den Wäldern abseits der Forstautobahnen sichten...
> 
> Falls du mal wieder in unserer Gegend sein solltest und entsprechend konditionell vorbelastet bist, nehmen wir dich gerne mal mit, gelle Jungs?




Verdammt, ja, meins war nach 2 Monaten bereits wech  
Ja, ihr seid ja Männer, Fahrrad sagt man nicht   Entschuldigung    (Auch  HightechEnduros sind Fahrräder.... )
He, ja, bin sicher öfter in MTK, aber nich mit'm bike.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschie (27. April 2007)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Radsports,

ich fahre am sonntag mit kumpels nach winterberg. falls sich jemand spontan dafür entscheiden kann oder will (oder beides) dann melde dich...nein...nicht die hand heben und den finger in die luft halten...
Wir könnten uns dort treffen und bisl quatschen und auch bergabradeln...schönes wochende euch allen.
bin am dienstag  (1. mai) dann wieder in beerfelden. da ists auch schön.
der hoschie


----------



## Google (27. April 2007)

Von meiner Seite aus ausnahmsweise mal Grüße im Stress....

*Vor allem an die Finalisten. Ich wünsch Euch geiles Wetter und geile Trails !​*
Ich bin am Sonntag im Odenwald.

Man sieht, hört von sich spätestens nächste Woche


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

hoschie schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Radsports,
> 
> ich fahre am sonntag mit kumpels nach winterberg. falls sich jemand spontan dafür entscheiden kann oder will (oder beides) dann melde dich...nein...nicht die hand heben und den finger in die luft halten...
> Wir könnten uns dort treffen und bisl quatschen und auch bergabradeln...schönes wochende euch allen.
> ...




Hoschie, alter Wilderer. Viel Spaß in Winterberg und lass mir die Holländer in Ruhe.

Nach dem Urlaub bin ich wieder mit am Start.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Verdammt, ja, meins war nach 2 Monaten bereits wech
> Ja, ihr seid ja Männer, Fahrrad sagt man nicht   Entschuldigung    (Auch  HightechEnduros sind Fahrräder.... )
> He, ja, bin sicher öfter in MTK, aber nich mit'm bike.....



Ich frage mich gerade, was an Kulmis Rotwild Hightech ist?  Die Satteltasche vielleicht???


----------



## Matric (27. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wer am Samstag richtig was erleben will, sollte sich hier eintragen ... Staubmahlzeit inclusive....




Hallo Kulmi, die Teufelsmühle hat´s Dir angetan, was. Ist ja auch wirklich schön da.  

Leider kann ich Sa. nicht mitfahren, die Heimat und die Familie ruft.
Ich werde aber mein Bike mit einpacken und am So. den Dreiburgenweg von Schlüchtern bis Schwarzenfels unter die Räder nehmen.
Den bin ich mit meinem Crosser letztes Jahr schon mal gefahren, ging so la la, mit dem Fully macht´s bestimmt mehr Spaß. 

Den Finalisten wünsche auch ich viel Spaß und Hals und Speichenbruch.

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Matric (27. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was an Kulmis Rotwild Hightech ist?  Die Satteltasche vielleicht???




... oder die neue Kette, die er nach der ersten Tour gleich wieder rausgeschmissen hat.


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2007)

@ Bruder Jörn: ich habe noch einen zweiten IR-DA Adapter - willste den mal ausprobieren?


----------



## squaw (27. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was an Kulmis Rotwild Hightech ist?  Die Satteltasche vielleicht???




Maximal der Flaschenhalter  
Nee, quatsch, habs ja nicht gesehen.
Ich habs heute nicht so mit der Ironie, wenn ich alles falsch verstehe


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2007)

@ squaw: nicht schlecht: es ist die Kombi aus Flaschenhalter und Satteltasche. Bring das nächste Mal dein Bike mit geh mit uns auf Tour - dann verstehst du was wir meinen ....

@Matric: hab an meinem Low-Tech "Fahrrad" wieder die alte Kette montiert.

@ Bruder, Rocky, Ede: wünsch euch trailige Tage in Ligurien....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Bruder Jörn: ich habe noch einen zweiten IR-DA Adapter - willste den mal ausprobieren?




Das wäre klasse.   Machen wir dann nach Finale.

@Nscho-tschi - für Neueinsteiger in diesem Thread ist es vielleicht nicht immer einfach dem Verlauf zu folgen. Ein gewisses Abstaktionsvermögen und noch mehr Mutterwitz erleichern es jedoch ungemein? Wie kann man unsere schöne Gegend nur mit Dresden tauschen?[grübel]


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. April 2007)

Hi Bruder,
nimm doch den Kram mal mit, ich nehme meinen Laptop mit!
Vielleicht bekommen wir es hin.

@[email protected] danke für die Glückwünsche.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

Puuh, hoffentlich denke ich dran.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. April 2007)

Versuche es mal mit Papier und Bleistift, oder gibt es das in eurem Büro nicht mehr?


----------



## fohns (27. April 2007)

so, leute.

tausche zwei 1000 km alte, jedoch sehr gut erhaltene, dichte und nicht geflickte schwalbe schläuche 57-559 mit autoventil gegen ebensolche 57-559, aber mit französischem ventil -- oder gegen kuchen+getränk bei einer tourpause im naturfreundehaus...  
hat jemand interesse?
killerkeks, was ist mit Dir? 
EDIT: ach stimmt ja, Du bekommst ja vollgummireifen  

@rocky
wenn schon Bruder und Du französisch fahren, wird tatsächlich nix passieren.  
ich wusste nicht, dass so viel auf dünnen ventilchen unterwegs sind....


----------



## bike69 (27. April 2007)

An alle die jetzt am WE in den Urlaub fahren

Fette Trails und viel Spass + gute Erholung und kommt gesund wieder zurück.  

Bis die Tage im Wald und bringt Beute mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

Ojeh, bei so  'nem Wetter in Bikeurlaub. Mannomann würd mir das stinken.  
Ich bin nicht neidisch......ach das ist mir doch egal......da die Berge hochfahrn........was fürn Quatsch.

*Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass.*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

@Cersten - wir vermissen dich schon jetzt.  

Wie konntest du nur die nordafrikanische Wüste unserer Gesellschaft vorziehen?


----------



## Tech3 (27. April 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> killerkeks, was ist mit Dir?
> EDIT: ach stimmt ja, Du bekommst ja vollgummireifen



Ich glaub meinen Ruf hab ich hier weg 
Werd mir Latexpampe in die Reifen gießen

Weiß einer obbet für UST Felgen auch Autoventile gibt?
Dabei sind ja die franz. Mavic UST Ventile


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2007)

Tzzz ... immer wieder dieses leidige Thema ... Rotwild, Scott, 301 und wasweisichnochwas ... ich wiederhol mich immer wieder gern ...  





*@[email protected]* bis Du in Fürth oder fährst Du Jetzt Renner mit


----------



## Google (27. April 2007)

Nàbend  

Ich bin mal in Fürth  Inklusive Grillen und alkoholfreies Weizen. Komm doch einfach mit  Könntest auch ein bisserl länger ausschlafen....

Ansonsten müssen wir zusehen, dass wir mal wieder was zusammen auf die Beine stellen. Seit Malle haben wir uns nicht mehr gesehen   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Nàbend
> 
> Ich bin mal in Fürth  Inklusive Grillen und alkoholfreies Weizen. Komm doch einfach mit  Könntest auch ein bisserl länger ausschlafen....
> 
> ...


Schönen Gruß und viel Spaß. Ich bleib bei meiner RennerRunde, immerhin mein dritter Anlauf, die letzen beiden Jahre immer in's Wasser gefallen.

Das mit Malle stimmt nicht. Hatt mich nicht letzt einer auf Asphalt durch den Spessart gezerrt  Du hast bei der RennerRunde doch auch Bilder gemacht. Ich brächte noch ein paar bräuchbare wenn möglich


----------



## Google (27. April 2007)

Schade. Da hätten wir im kleinen Kreis mal wieder richtig plauschen können...nach der schweißtreibenden Tour.

Ich wünsch Dir auch viel Spass bei der Rennerrunde  

Bilder hab ich nur 3, 4 gemacht und nix besonderes

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Weiß einer obbet für UST Felgen auch Autoventile gibt?
> Dabei sind ja die franz. Mavic UST Ventile



jo, die gibt es. Und zwar gibt es Adapter, die auf die Mavic Franzosenventile aufgeschraubt werden (kannst du gerne bei meinem low-tech "Fahrrad" mal anschauen  ) und dann kannste an jede Tanke ... Ich frag mich eben nur, weshalb man wegen der lächerlichen 2.0 Bar Druck Autoventile braucht?


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Schade. Da hätten wir im kleinen Kreis mal wieder richtig plauschen können...
> Google


... Ja und von _alten Zeiten_ quatschen als es weder Eisbären noch Wölfe gab  Ein anders Mal halt ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. April 2007)

@[email protected] Wenns mit Schotten nicht klappt kann man nix machen. ABER DAS RENNEN IST ERST AM SONNTAG  Oder ist Dir das auch nix  Sach mal was.
HIER eintragen [/QUOTE]

@Google, äääääähhhh, danke für den Hinweis. Muss aber am Sonntag Nachmittag schon wieder los nach Schweden.
Ich check das noch mal und poste was entsprechendes

der K(leingehackte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

So, in der nächsten Woche wird hier sicherlich etwas Ruhe einkehren. Schließlich bin ich nicht da. 

Jungs & Mädels, bleibt sauber. Bis die Tage.


----------



## Tech3 (27. April 2007)

@Kulminator:

Alles klar dank dir.
Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht mir den franz. Ventilen anfreunden.
Hatte schon an meinem ersten richtigen Rad die Autodingers


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Kulminator:
> 
> Alles klar dank dir.
> Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht mir den franz. Ventilen anfreunden.
> Hatte schon an meinem ersten richtigen Rad die Autodingers



welches Rad denn?
An nem Bobby Car sind Plastik Räder  (kleiner Scherz)

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Tech3 (28. April 2007)

Mein erstes war n Puky 

Und das erste gescheite ein Conway














Aber ein BobbyCar hatte ich auch


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. April 2007)

Melde mich ab zum Trail-Surfen in Finale. Nur Geil


----------



## Moorlog (28. April 2007)

Hallo erstmal an alle.
Ich wohn noch nicht lange hier in der Gegend. (Na ja schon fast zwei Jahre im Rodgau). Na egal, zumindest steht bei mir jetzt ein neues Bike an  .
Nun wollte ich euch "Eingeborenen" mal nach nem guten Laden fragen den ihr so empfehlen könnt. 
Bin Markentechnisch noch nicht so festgelegt und wollte mich halt mal so umschauen was es hier so gibt. 
Für die neugierigen ich such nen sportliches Tourenfully. 

Hab auch schon ein paar läden abgeklappert aber würd gern mal so ein paar Empfehlungen einholen da ihr bestimmt hier ein paar favoriten habt. 
Man hat ja mit der Zeit Erfahrungen mit dem einem oder anderen gemacht.

Schonmal danke für die Infos 

Gruß Moorlog


----------



## Tech3 (28. April 2007)

Zu guten Läden gibts sogar einen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166201


Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2007)

Moorlog schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal an alle.
> Ich wohn noch nicht lange hier in der Gegend. (Na ja schon fast zwei Jahre im Rodgau).
> Gruß Moorlog


Du wohnst im Rodgau und die kennst die EISBÄREN noch nicht  Dann wird's aber Zeit. Die Spessart Wölfe hier sind auch immer eine Empfehlung wert, aber die Eisbären kommen zum großen Teil aus dem Kreis Offenbach und sind näher an Dir dran  

Kannst Dir schonmal den Donnertag Abend freihalten, da findet jetzt immer unsere Rush Hour ab Dietzenbach statt. Mehr Info's dazu immer rechtzeitig in unserem Eisbären Thread

Zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage, meine Top Drei:

PW's Bikeschmiede in Offenbach
Bernd Stenger in Hösbach
Wellmann in Roßdorf

CU


----------



## Moorlog (29. April 2007)

Hey Danke für die Typs, werd mir mal die Läden anschauen. 
Denn Thread hab ich dann auch gefunden gehabt, trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis, ist sehr aufschlußreich. 
Ja und das mit den Eisbären, schauen wir mal wenn ich mein neues Bike habe  . 
Interessant hört es sich zumindest schonmal an.  

MfG Moorlog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2007)

@Google,

Schotten fällt für mich aus (und damit auch die Mitfahrgelegenheit).

Wie schon geposted, komme erst Freitag Nachts oder Samstags früh aus Italien zurück und muß am Sonntag um 16.45h im Flieger nach Kopenhagen sitzen  

@alle anderen Schottenmitfahrer und Spessartwölfe, na gut, auch Knut's Verwandte im Rodgau:
haut rein, Felgen- und Speichenbruch. Gutes Gelingen und ordentliche Platzierungen.

Der Kombi, der nächste Woche in Norditalien den 1. Mai verbiken wird (um danach zu arbeiten)


----------



## JSchmitt (30. April 2007)

@SchottenAnMelderbzwTeilnehmer
Nachdem ich mich am Wochenende "gelegt" habe, muß ich erst mal schaun wie mein Knie am Wochenende ausschaut. Das Bike hat auch etwas abbekommen, doch das sollte mit leichten Retuschen wieder gemacht sein.

Die Kondition sollte langsam stimmen ...

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2007)

Edit: Gelöscht - Bin versehentlich im falschen Fred gelandet - Sorry!


----------



## bike69 (30. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich wünsche allen die heute eine Tour machen viel Spass an soooo einem sonnigen Tag  

Da bei meinem MTB, am Hinterbau eine Buchse ausgeschlagen ist und es sich hier um einen Garantiefall handelt, hoffe ich es am Freitag wieder zu haben  

@Schotten [email protected] ich hoffe das mein MTB am Freitag fertig ist, sonst ist meine Schottenteilnahme in Frage gestellt  

Werde heute den Renner aus der Garage holen und damit Richtung Taunus fahren, finde es auch eine gute Alternative, wobei ich lieber mit den Wölfen im Wald heulen würde.  

Hoffentlich bis die Tage wieder im Wald.......


----------



## Google (30. April 2007)

Moin allerseits

die gestrige Tour im Odenwald mit Lupo, einem alten Eisbär, war mal wieder allererste Sahne. Wenn man nach Fürth fährt, hat man schon kurz nach Dieburg "Österreichfeeling" Der Odenwald mit seiner doch häufigen Fernsicht auf grüne Wiesen (Almen  ) ist eben mal was ganz anderes als der Spessart. Für Tagesausflüge immer zu empfehlen, sehr erlebnisreich. Und wie es nicht anders sein sollte wenn ein Trailschnüffler dabei ist, haben wir in einem Steinbruch äusserst haarige Trails entdeckt  Das wär was für einige von hier und den Plauschern gewesen  

@[email protected] Ein- und Auspacken hätte sich gelohnt  

Ich fahre vor Schotten nur noch am Mittwoch eine Vorbereitungstour, die für ne Wochentour etwas länger als üblich wird  Auch gibts Höhenmeter ähnlich wie in Schotten. Wer mitfahren will ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Das Tempo wird sehr unterschiedlich sein: Mal hochgebolzt, mal erholend locker, aber nicht völlig auspowernd. Der Mara ist ja schliesslich erst am Sonntag.

*Schottenvorbereitungstour*

@Zur [email protected] Ich schaue am Mittwoch ins Wetter und wenns trocken bleibt, wovon ich ausgehe, melde ich mich an  

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## fohns (30. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ein- und Auspacken hätte sich gelohnt



glaub ich....

nach der KulminaTour am samstag war ich sonntag mit dem renner GAgemäß unterwegs. das hat dann erstmal gereicht.
heute hat KulminaTour eine superklasse, fast 100kmtour durch den spessart richtung horbach geführt. trotz der länge und über 900 hm schon vergleichsweise entspanntes fahren.
das kann und soll doch gerne mal wieder gefahren werden  

ich werde erst mal wieder am freitag fahren.....

wer ist denn nicht beim marathon und würde am kommenden wochenende eine tour mitfahren????

@JSchmitt
mann, Du machst ja dinger  
gute besserung und hoffentlich dann einen guten start in schotten.

@finale
seid Ihr gut angekommen? wo sind die bilder und liveberichte????????
viel spaß Euch!!

viele grüße vom
fohns. 

ps französisch gehts auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr daheim gebliebenen!

das Wetter und die Gegend hier ist Super. 
Leider koennen wir nicht so viel Live berichten, da wir lieber auf dem Rad durch die Gegen surfen.
Aber wer gesagt hayìt das hier alles Super flowig zu fahren ist, der soll sich mal bei uns melden. 
Ich glaube ich habe mein Rad noch nie so voel den Berg rauf und noch schlimmer runter getragen! 

Gruesse aus Finale

Rocky, Ede und Bruder

Bilder und Filme werden nachgereicht.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2007)

@Finalisten: oooo je... auf eure Geschichten bin ich ja mal gespannt... Hals und Beinbruch, Jungs... 

@ Bike69: mach den Jungs mal anständig Dampf, daß dein Ghost schnellstens wieder einsatzbereit ist...

@ fohns: KulminaTour gefällt mir...  

@ Torpedo: biste eigentlich wieder zu hause angekommen? Wie war deine Spessartdurchquerung? Bist du eigentlich den B-Weg schon mal bis nach Gemünden gefahren?

@ Rest: habe am WE genug km gemacht und fahre diese Woche frühestens Freitag wieder eine kleine Runde um die Häuser....  

Schöne Woche noch...
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

es ist tatsächlich merklich ruhiger geworden seit ein paar von uns die Trails in Finale unsicher machen  

Wegen Schotten wollte ich mal in der Runde nachhaken wer eigentlich überhaupt noch mitfährt......Es ist so ruhig   ​
Das Wetter ist für Sonntag passabel ich werde mich auf alle Fälle dazu anmelden wenn noch ein bekanntes Gesicht dabei ist  

Also wer ist noch dabei ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> es ist tatsächlich merklich ruhiger geworden seit ein paar von uns die Trails in Finale unsicher machen
> 
> ...




Hallöchen,
ich werde das morgen entscheiden. Mal sehen was der Wetterbericht dazu sagt.Lust hätte ich schon...
Ich melde mich dann bei dir um dir meine Entscheidung mitzuteilen  

Tschö,
HR1


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ich werde das morgen entscheiden. Mal sehen was der Wetterbericht dazu sagt.Lust hätte ich schon...
> Ich melde mich dann bei dir um dir meine Entscheidung mitzuteilen
> 
> ...



dito


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Mai 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ich werde das morgen entscheiden.


Wie ist denn der Henninger bei Dir gelaufen?


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2007)

OK, dann warte ich auch noch. Wer weiß für was es gut ist.

Grüße


Google

Edit: LMB-Eintrag für heute ist raus weil ich jetzt gleich losgrooven werde


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Henninger bei Dir gelaufen?



Hi,
hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht obwohl ich keine richtige Gruppe erwischt habe...
bin aber trotzdem noch einen Schnitt von 30,4 km/h auf der 102er Runde gefahren. Ich denke mit Gruppe hätte man locker über 32 fahren können.

Allerdings hat das "gegen den Wind fahren" echt ganz schön geschmerzt  

Wie war es denn bei dir?


----------



## Teddy24 (2. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> es ist tatsächlich merklich ruhiger geworden seit ein paar von uns die Trails in Finale unsicher machen
> 
> ...



ICH - erster Marathon, bin schon ganz nervös    Vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja heute Abend irgendwo. Werde auch nochmal 'ne Runde drehen. Bei Euch wird's mir bestimmt zu schnell   Muss auch mal sehen, was mein Knöchel und die Schulter sagen, bin ja am WE einmal auf die Seite geflogen    -naja gehört halt auch zum Biken!

Bis bald


----------



## Torpedo64 (2. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Torpedo: biste eigentlich wieder zu hause angekommen? Wie war deine Spessartdurchquerung? Bist du eigentlich den B-Weg schon mal bis nach Gemünden gefahren?


 
Jepp, ist aber schon sehr lange her, so dass ich mich an den Weg nur noch düster erinnere.

Jo, am Sonntag kam ich um ca. 4 Kg leichter wieder nach Hause. Gestern die Fahrt über den *Hoherodskopf* (136km/1510HM) war trotz des Windes dagegen eine Kaffeefahrt, ;-)

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Mai 2007)

Hey, Hey  Jetzt biste alles alleine abgefahren  Ich hoffe Du bietest die Touren nochmal zu einem günstigeren Zeitpunkt an, dass ICH mitfahren kann  

@[email protected] Heut war mein Testlauf, jetzt ist Pause bis Sonntag angesagt. Fährt eigentlich Ippie mit ?

Vor 2 Jahren bin ich 2:39 auf der Strecke gefahren. Nix besonderes. Wenn ich die Zeit wieder erreiche bin ich schon glücklich. Obwohl ich ja immer behaupte, pro Jahr 5 Minuten besser zu werden. Nach meiner Einschätzung heute, dürfte ich so auf 2:34 kommen, vielleicht auch auf 2:30. Da wäre ich äusserst zufrieden  Wenn auch weit abgeschlagen hinter HotRod und g-wa  Mal schauen  

Evtl. soll es am Samstag ein bisserl regnen und auch etwas kühler werden. Das wäre für den Sonntag eigentlich nur förderlich. Ansonsten fährt man wohl auf weiter Strecke in einer Staubfahne bei mittlerweile fast 500 gemeldeten Bikern  Und der Gripp wäre auch um einiges besser   Mittlerweile muß man nämlich wegen der Trockenheit ziemlich aufpassen, dass man in den Kurven durch die lose Erde und den gelösten Steinchen nicht rausgetragen wird  

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Mai 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wie war es denn bei dir?


   

Ja, Spass hat´s wieder gemacht. Und das Wetter war ja auch Superklasse. Dazu die Streckenführung mitten durch Frankfurt. Schade dass sich sonst keiner hier dafür begeistern kann. Ihr habt echt was verpasst!

Wobei ich über mich selbst etwas enttäuscht bin. Ich bin ja 2004 und 2005 schon mitgefahren und hatte da bessere Ergebnisse (5. und 15. Bei den Frauen). Diesmal hat´s nur für Platz 34 von 131 gereicht. Es waren aber auch deutlich mehr Teilnehmer(-innen) dieses Jahr. 
Laut Datasports bin ich einen Schnitt von 34,7km/h gefahren. Allerdings hätte ich den auch nie und nimmer über die bergige 102km Strecke gebracht... 

An mangelndem Einsatz hätte es nicht gelegen; ich denke ein Durchschnittspuls (!) von 181 spricht Bände.  Und ich bin die meiste Zeit im Windschatten von anderen gefahren, aber das gehört ja dazu. 

Ich wundere mich ehrlich gesagt auch, dass bei einem "Jedermann-Rennen" die Erstplatzierten einen Schnitt deutlich über 40km/h fahren (auch die Frauen!). Aber das sind ja bestimmt alles Hobby-Biker wie Du und ich die das noch neben einem Vollzeit-Job machen und wir sind nur so untalentiert...

Sonja


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ehrlich gesagt auch, dass bei einem "Jedermann-Rennen" die Erstplatzierten einen Schnitt deutlich über 40km/h fahren (auch die Frauen!). Aber das sind ja bestimmt alles Hobby-Biker wie Du und ich die das noch neben einem Vollzeit-Job machen und wir sind nur so untalentiert...
> 
> Sonja




Guten Morgen,
da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung...die sahen auch schon so aus als wenn sie nur 2-3 mal pro Woche nach der Arbeit fahren können.  

Und wir sind einfach zu schlecht...aber als Sportsmann/frau können wir uns das ja eingestehen  

Bis denne
Marco


----------



## Teddy24 (3. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @[email protected] Heut war mein Testlauf, jetzt ist Pause bis Sonntag angesagt. Fährt eigentlich Ippie mit ?
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

ja, Ippie fährt auch mit! Ich wollte gestern ja auch nochmal ein bischen fahren, aber irgendwie ging gar nix    Volker meint, das ist jetzt der Druck, den ich mir selbst aufbau' und das es nicht schlimm ist und halt durchaus mal vorkommen kann, dass eben nix geht und man es auch dann akzeptieren sollte! Hmm, ok, versuchs!! Eine Zeit habe ich für Sonntag nicht wirklich im Auge, lass' mich mal überraschen - nur nicht als Letzte ankommen   Aber da ist mein "Trainer" guter Dinge, dass das unter normalen Umständen nicht der Fall sein wird. Also schaun mer mal!

Das mit dem Gripp ist schon wahr, habe es gestern auf einigen Passagen auch gemerkt, dass es ganz schön glatt ist! Und mit Sand habe ich ja letztes WE meine Erfahrung gemacht  

Bis bald


----------



## Ippie (3. Mai 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] ja ich bin auch dabei. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es bei mir ausschaut. Deine Zielsetzung mit 2:34 Std. finde ich etwas mager. Ich hatte beim ersten Schottenmara 2:26 Std.! Die wollte ich nach meiner 5 monatigen Bikepause trotzdem noch erreichen. Oder willst Du, dass ich vor Dir ankomme? Ich fände es zwar Ok, aber unter normalen Umständen nicht realistisch. Sollte es so sein, hast Du einen Schoppen frei   ach nee eher zwei  

@[email protected] mach Dir keine Gedanken. Es wird trocken sein, also kein Problem. Das wichtigste ist der erfolgreiche Zieleinlauf und nicht die Zeit. Die kannst Du im nächsten Jahr beobachten.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Google (3. Mai 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> Deine Zielsetzung mit 2:34 Std. finde ich etwas mager. Ich hatte beim ersten Schottenmara 2:26 Std.!


 Ich würde mal sagen, dass sie realistisch ist. Ich kenne mich und meine Leistungsfähigkeit. Ich bleibe eben immer auf einen nahezu gleichen Level mit kleinen Leistungssteigerungen. Und zur Quälerei fehlt mir ausserdem der innere Schweinehund. Aber dieses Jahr hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor, dass Du vor mir ins Ziel fährst  Wenn es so ist, wirst Du wohl wieder ne Abkürzung gefunden haben  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Ippie (3. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass sie realistisch ist. Ich kenne mich und meine Leistungsfähigkeit. Ich bleibe eben immer auf einen nahezu gleichen Level mit kleinen Leistungssteigerungen. Und zur Quälerei fehlt mir ausserdem der innere Schweinehund. Aber dieses Jahr hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor, dass Du vor mir ins Ziel fährst  Wenn es so ist, wirst Du wohl wieder ne Abkürzung gefunden haben
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Naja, wer auf Malle 200 km mit 2200 hm fährt, wird doch eine Leistungssteigerung haben, oder? Das mit dem Schweinehund ist eine andere Sache. Da habe ich vielleicht einen kleinen Vorteil. Aber vor Dir im Ziel ankommen?! Da stimmt dann etwas gar nicht. Sonst würde ich ja auch keine Bierprämie ausschreiben.  

Mist, die Abkürzungen muss ich mir noch raussuchen   Das hätte ich fast vergessen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Google,
Kulmi und ich fahren auch mit!!!  

Wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich mit einer Gruppenanmeldung aus? Man kann da doch bestimmt als Team starten, oder? 

Gruß
HR1


----------



## Google (3. Mai 2007)

@[email protected] Ich habe in der Ausschreibung nix über eine Teamanmeldung/Wertung gelesen. Vielleicht hab ich es auch überlesen  : http://www.bike-challenge.com/blog/?page_id=3

@Kulmi, [email protected] *Klasse!* das Ihr mitfahrt  

Übrigens:

*ICH HABE MICH ANGEMELDET * 

​
Ich hoffe es ist genehm, dass ich mich unter Verein als *MTB-Treff Hanau "Spessartwölfe" *angemeldet habe  

@[email protected] Du kannst nicht von Dir ausgehen. Jeder Körper reagiert anders, hat eine andere Leistungsfähigkeit. Als Du Deine 2:26 und ich meine 2:39 gefahren bin, hatte wir beide auch Malle in den Beinen und ich war derjenige mit dem höheren KM-Pensum im Winter  Ich kann lange fahren und auch Hm machen. Keine Frage. Aber eben in meiner Geschwindigkeit. Wenn die Geschwindigkeit über _meinem_ Limit liegt, krieg ich Probleme. Wettkampfgeschwindigkeit ist nix für mich, was nicht heisst, dass ich sie nicht ab und an gerne fahre  

@[email protected] Mach Dir keinen Kopp. Was verlangst Du von Dir nach so kurzer Zeit  Ankommen und miterleben heisst die Devise  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Mai 2007)

*Ich auch....juhu*

Ich würde mal sagen, am Sonntag lassen wir es richtig krachen!!!


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2007)

Habe auch gerade eben meine Bestätigungsmail vom Turn u. Gesangverein 1859 Schotten e.V   bekommen... 

Das kannste glauben, daß es die MTB-Treff Hanau "Spessartwölfe" richtig krachen lassen...


----------



## Google (3. Mai 2007)

* Yeah​*
Beim "Krachen lassen" bin ich dabei  So lange es nicht die Kette oder die Knochen sind 

Edit: Ich hoffe Ihr habt gelesen, dass bei der Startnummernausgabe ein Einzahlungsbeleg vorgelegt werden muß.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> * Yeah​*
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich hoffe Ihr habt gelesen, dass bei der Startnummernausgabe ein Einzahlungsbeleg vorgelegt werden muß.




ja sicher doch...
Ich muss eine kleine Beichte ablegen. Ich war mal so dreist und habe mich auch unter MTB-Treff Hanau "Spessartwölfe" angemeldet! Ich hoffe, dass war OK?!

Wo wollen wir uns eigentlich treffen? Wer fährt alles mit dem Auto? Ich könnte mich anbieten zu fahren. Kann dann aber nur noch eine Person mit Bike mitnehmen.

Gruß
HR1


----------



## caroka (4. Mai 2007)

Da ich erst Montag wieder online sein werde, wünsche ich den Schottenteilnehmern jetzt schon mal viel Spaß.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Mai 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ja sicher doch...
> Ich muss eine kleine Beichte ablegen. Ich war mal so dreist und habe mich auch unter MTB-Treff Hanau "Spessartwölfe" angemeldet! Ich hoffe, dass war OK?!
> 
> Wo wollen wir uns eigentlich treffen? Wer fährt alles mit dem Auto? Ich könnte mich anbieten zu fahren. Kann dann aber nur noch eine Person mit Bike mitnehmen.
> ...



Wenn du schon sooooooo dreist bist, hoffe ich, du hast dich als "Jungwolf" bezeichnet??  

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall auch selbst - weiss aber noch nicht genau, ob ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten kann (evtl nehme ich meine Allerliebste mit). Wir können uns mit den Autos ja unterwegs an einem markanten Ort treffen und im Konvoi in Schotten einlaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (4. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Du kannst nicht von Dir ausgehen. Jeder Körper reagiert anders, hat eine andere Leistungsfähigkeit. Als Du Deine 2:26 und ich meine 2:39 gefahren bin, hatte wir beide auch Malle in den Beinen und ich war derjenige mit dem höheren KM-Pensum im Winter  Ich kann lange fahren und auch Hm machen. Keine Frage. Aber eben in meiner Geschwindigkeit. Wenn die Geschwindigkeit über _meinem_ Limit liegt, krieg ich Probleme. Wettkampfgeschwindigkeit ist nix für mich, was nicht heisst, dass ich sie nicht ab und an gerne fahre



Ach Google, ich will Deine alte Rivalität locken. Ich muss Dich doch etwas quälen, damit Du mehr aus Deinem Körper holst   Ich weiß doch, dass jeder anders fährt und auf Trainingsreize reagiert. Aber es geht um eine Plazierung hinter meiner Wenigkeit (wenn man das bei über 90 Kg noch sagen kann). Und Du willst doch nicht gegen einen übergewichtigen Ippie verlieren!   
Ich bin nur einmal Schotten gefahren. Und das war 2004. Das erste mal waren wir 2005 auf Malle. Aber das ist ja wurscht. Ich bin mal auf Sonntag gespannt.....wie ich so drauf sein werde.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Teddy24 (4. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> .....
> @[email protected] Mach Dir keinen Kopp. Was verlangst Du von Dir nach so kurzer Zeit  Ankommen und miterleben heisst die Devise
> 
> .....



Moin zusammen,

@[email protected] klar, weiß ich doch!! Es geht mir ja auch grundsätzlich nur um das Ankommen und das man sozusagen sich selbst überwunden hat 

@[email protected] schön, dass man dann zu den Namen auch Gesichter bekommt, wenn ein paar von Euch mitfahren!! Ist ja immer nett, wenn man weiß, mit wem man es im Netz zu tun hat  

Bis denn


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich muss eine kleine Beichte ablegen. Ich war mal so dreist und habe mich auch unter MTB-Treff Hanau "Spessartwölfe" angemeldet! Ich hoffe, dass war OK?!


 Kerle, kerle was für ne Frage. Da bin ich schwer davon ausgegangen  

Ich reise mit meiner Familie an, deshalb kann ich von mir aus keine Fahrgemeinschaft anbieten. Man sieht sich _kurz_am Start und später im Ziel.....

@[email protected] Ich geh dann schon mal duschen damit ich Dich frisch gestriegelt bei Deiner Zielankunft empfangen kann  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

allen Marathonisti ein gutes Rennen, viel Spaß und schönes Wetter und vor allem: kommt mir heil ans Ziel!!  

Allerseits ein schönes Wochenende und viele Grüße vom 
fohns.

ps: wie lange wird denn in Finale eigentlich noch geschoben und getragen??


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2007)

Mensch Ippie! Wer ist denn nun Ã¤lter von uns ? Du bist zweimal Schotten gefahren!

Im Jahre 2004 hatte ich 5 Minuten vor Dir liegend meine Kette gefetzt, sonst hÃ¤ttest Du nicht an mir vorbei ziehen kÃ¶nnenâ¦..Hast Du es vielleicht deshalb vergessen ??

Im Jahre 2005 bist Du das zweite Mal Schotten in 2:26 gefahren. Davor waren wir gemeinsam in Cala Ratjada zum Renner fahren. In Schotten warst Du nur deshalb eher im Ziel, weil ich an einer der Versorgungsstationen eine alte Freundin getroffen hatte und ein bisschen geplauscht habe   

@[email protected] Ich glaub die kommen jetzt am WE zurÃ¼ck


----------



## Ippie (4. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich geh dann schon mal duschen damit ich Dich frisch gestriegelt bei Deiner Zielankunft empfangen kann



Geht doch. Das ist Motivation! 


> Mensch Ippie! Wer ist denn nun älter von uns ? Du bist zweimal Schotten gefahren!


Nee, da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Ich bin nur 2004 mitgefahren. Ich habe gerade nochmal die Siegerliste von 2005 angeschaut. Und mein Name ist nicht dabei. Alle anderen Maras bin ich zweimal gefahren, aber nicht Schotten. Ich mag eigentlich kein Maras, wo die erste Rampe gleich 550 hm hoch geht. 

Gruß Volker


----------



## honey (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hierher gehört, aber ich wollte mal gerne was wissen: ... Ist jemand schon mal von Oberursel Hohemark nach Hanau gefahren, wenn ja welche Strecke?

Gruß, honey


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Mai 2007)

@honey: Ich fahr immer von Enkheim nach Oberursel Hohemark zum AWB. Bis Hanau ist das ja dann auch nur noch ein Katzensprung. Was willst du denn wissen?
ciao, matthias


----------



## honey (4. Mai 2007)

@m.a.t.: Ab Enkheim kenne ich mich aus. Ich bin bisher vom Feldberg mit dem Auto zurück gefahren. Am Wochenende will ich zurück mit dem Rad fahren. Ich habe keinen Plan wie ich fahren muss. Wenn Du mir ein Paar Stationen oder eine grobe Route nennen kannst hilft mir das schon weiter - danke!

Gruß, honey


----------



## KillerN (4. Mai 2007)

Tach die Herren,

das MTB Team Eisbären ist mit Redrum und mir vertreten.

@Ippie/Teddy für welches Team fährt ihr ? Und warum kommuniziert ihr beiden über das Forum ?  

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Zielsetzungszeit unter 2 Stunden, nachdem es letztes Jahr 2:00:01 waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (4. Mai 2007)

honey schrieb:


> @m.a.t.: Ab Enkheim kenne ich mich aus. Ich bin bisher vom Feldberg mit dem Auto zurück gefahren. Am Wochenende will ich zurück mit dem Rad fahren. Ich habe keinen Plan wie ich fahren muss. Wenn Du mir ein Paar Stationen oder eine grobe Route nennen kannst hilft mir das schon weiter - danke!


Hi honey,

grobe Route bei mir:
- von Enkheim über den Florianweg ('Trail') am Naturschutzgebiet rüber nach Seckbach
- in Seckbach am 'Zum Schwanen' die Auerfeld + Hofhausstrasse hoch bis oben und dann unter der Friedberger Landstrasse durch
- auf der anderen Seite runter zur Karl-Kirchner-Siedlung und durch (Am Dorfgarten) bis man auf die Homburger Landstrasse trifft
- der Homburger Landstrasse über die S-Bahn hinweg bis Bonames folgen
- in Bonames auf den ob. Kalbacher Weg weiter über die U-Bahn und unter der Autobahn durch
- hinter der Autobahn rechts abbiegen auf 'Am Martinzehnten' und gleich wieder links so nen Wirtschaftweg (Hinweis: auf der anderen Strassenseite gegenüber ist der Golfplatz). Der Wirtschaftweg führt fast parallel zur Hauptstrasse aussen an Kalbach vorbei, ist aber ruhiger.
- dem Weg folgen bis zur Treppe hoch zum Sportplatz, die Treppe hoch und dort weiter auf dem einzigen Weg parallel zur Strasse weiter. Rechts sind jetzt die Felder zwischen Kalbach und Oberursel
- dem Weg weiter folgen über die Autobahnbrücke und dann Richtung Oberursel. Du kommst glaub ich auf der Wallstrasse in Oberursel raus.
- Hoch zur Homburger Landstrasse fahren, dann links bis Adenauerallee, dort hoch zum Bahnhof.
- ab hier hast du 2 Möglichkeiten
1. schneller, aber etwas verkehrsreicher über Füllerstr, Altkönigstr. am Schwimmbad vorbei immer geradeaus bis zur Hohemark. Statt dem Altkönigweg kannst du die letzten Meter auch auf Trails am Urselbach fahren. Mittlerweile ist da alles wieder freigeräumt und fahrbar.
2. quer durch den Wald etwas weiter links der Altkönigstrasse. Muss ich aber erstmal noch auf ne Wanderkarte schauen, welche Markierungen da die Trails sind.​Ist bis Bonames teilweise recht verkehrsreich, aber die wohl schnellste Route. Sind ca. 23 km und 300hm.

Kannst du das nachvollziehen?

Viel Spass, matthias


----------



## Kulminator (4. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Tach die Herren,
> 
> das MTB Team Eisbären ist mit Redrum und mir vertreten.
> 
> ...



Mann o Mann ... unter 2 Stunden? Da bin ich ja froh, daß ich schon Senioren II fahren darf.... Oder meinst du den Minimarathon?  

Ich frage mich eben, warum ihr Cracks nicht gleich auf die Langstrecke geht?? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## honey (4. Mai 2007)

@m.a.t.: Super - danke Dir!

Viele Grüße, honey


----------



## KillerN (4. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mann o Mann ... unter 2 Stunden? Da bin ich ja froh, daß ich schon Senioren II fahren darf.... Oder meinst du den Minimarathon?
> 
> Ich frage mich eben, warum ihr Cracks nicht gleich auf die Langstrecke geht??
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



2 Stunden gehen eigentlich (für die 45km), für die Langstrecke bräuchte ich wesentlich mehr Ausdauertraining, über 4 Stunden hinaus. Bei der Langdistanz brechen auch irgendwann meine Zeiten ein, sofern man nicht explicit seine Kraft einteilt.
Im Hochsommer werde ich mal eine Langstrecke testen, Eppstein mit der doppelten Runde war schon sehr krass.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Kulminator (4. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> 2 Stunden gehen eigentlich (für die 45km), für die Langstrecke bräuchte ich wesentlich mehr Ausdauertraining, über 4 Stunden hinaus. Bei der Langdistanz brechen auch irgendwann meine Zeiten ein, sofern man nicht explicit seine Kraft einteilt.
> Im Hochsommer werde ich mal eine Langstrecke testen, Eppstein mit der doppelten Runde war schon sehr krass.
> 
> Gruß Jens



Na ja, bei 2 Stunden hast du immerhin einen Schnitt von 22,5 kmh und machst nebenbei noch 1045 Höhenmeter... Das ist schon eine respektable Leistung für uns Hobbybiker.  

Vergiss nicht zu Winken, wenn du meinen Zieleinlauf verfolgst... 
C u 
Kulmi


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Ippie/Teddy für welches Team fährt ihr ? Und warum kommuniziert ihr beiden über das Forum ?


Ach, der Herr General    



KillerN schrieb:


> P.S.: Zielsetzungszeit unter 2 Stunden, nachdem es letztes Jahr 2:00:01 waren


Bei circa 1,85 und circa 65 KG und 20 ?  Lenzen recht passable Leistung  *Und wenn Du noch daran arbeitest:
*

Schaffst Du es auch bald unter 2:00 



Mein Univega ist nach wirklich langer Zeit endlich mit der Reba ausgerüstet und ist somit einsatzfähig für Schotten. Und weil mir das Bike so gut gefällt- wenn auch überhaupt kein Hightechrad- hab ich noch ein Bildchen eingestellt 




@[email protected] Positiv beantwortete Anfragen verpflichten zur Teilnahme einer Spessarttour mit den Wölfen  Kannst gerne auch mal bei uns mitfahren 

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (4. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ach, der Herr General


Jawohl und jetzt alle stramm stehen, am Sonntag will ich gute Leistungen sehen  

@Google Wenn du da auf der Gusche liegen solltest, bin ich der Erste der das Foto reinstellt.   

Die Gabel war eine gute Entscheidung, welche Ausführung ist das ?


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ach, der Herr General
> 
> Bei circa 1,85 und circa 65 KG und 20 ?  Lenzen recht passable Leistung  *Und wenn Du noch daran arbeitest:
> [snip]
> *


*
Also das finde ich jetzt auch ein bisschen unfair. Nachher legt er sich da auf die Nase, weil er sich keine Blöße geben will. Ausserdem gibt´s heute schon deutlich mehr Bilder von einem gestürzten Google als von einem gestürzten KillerN. Ich wär da mal ganz vorsichtig.



Google schrieb:



			Mein Univega ist nach wirklich langer Zeit endlich mit der Reba ausgerüstet und ist somit einsatzfähig für Schotten.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Eigentlich nicht übel, aber dieser Lenker/Vorbau-Aufbau? :kotz: 

Trotzdem Dir und allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Spass und Erfolg in Schotten.

   

Keep the rubber side down

Sonja*


----------



## JSchmitt (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

was lange dauert wird vielleicht gut.
Das Knie ist verheilt und sollte wieder belastbar (befallbar) sein ;-).
Morgen würde ich das Bike dann mal fit machen und wenn alles gut läuft melde ich mich am Sonntag morgen in Schotten an!

Ich werde mich Sonntag morgen bei Euch (Kulmi & Google).
Wann seid Ihr unterwegs?

Späte Grüße
Joche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (4. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht übel, aber dieser Lenker/Vorbau-Aufbau? :kotz:



... und ich habe mich zurückgehalten ;-) ... ja sportlich sieht es nicht gerade aus aber jeder hat eben sein ganz besonderes "Schmankerl" ... ich denke da auch an diverse Satteltaschen . Damit ihr auch über meines Lästern könnt, würde ich mal versuchen morgen ein Bild zu machen.

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## KillerN (4. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also das finde ich jetzt auch ein bisschen unfair. Nachher legt er sich da auf die Nase, weil er sich keine Blöße geben will. Ausserdem gibt´s heute schon deutlich mehr Bilder von einem gestürzten Google als von einem gestürzten KillerN. Ich wär da mal ganz vorsichtig.



 

P.S.: Eben verstehe ich auch wieso Google den Text zu Ippie /Teddy zitiert hat *lol*
Ich meinte damit nur, wieso der Ippie an die Teddy etwas übers Forum schreibt, fand das recht amüsant.
Und die Frage ob sie für ein Team fahren (also den Namen in der Startliste angeben) oder ohne, war halt so wie es da stand gemeint. Beim nächsten Mal schreib ich alles so, das keine Missverständnisse auftreten können.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* das beste am Univega ist die Gabel und auch nur, weil Du da auf die Eisbären gehört hast. Vllt sieht's besser aus mit ner sportlichen Sitzposition und jetzt dürftest Du wenigstens mal ein Rad in der 13 Kg Klasse haben 



*@[email protected]* Habe gar nicht gewußt, dass das *MTB-Team-Eisbären.de* am Start ist. Tja, und da ich die Leistungsfähigkeit der Jungbären sehr gut kenne, weis ich auch, dass da für die Wölfe *NIX* mehr zu holen ist 

Falls ich am WE wirklich Pause mache, konnt es passieren, dass noch ein Zaungast erscheint ...

*@[email protected]* nimm das Bild da raus, die ist doch minderjährig, sonst haben wir hier die Sitte am Hals, am A... oder sonstige Gestörte


----------



## KillerN (4. Mai 2007)

Hihi, die habe ich hier im Forum gefunden, die war bei den Girls mit generellem Nippelverbot drinn   Aber weil dus bist, änder ich das mal schnell.

Grüße
Jens

Ach und Leute, ich freue mich euch mal wieder zu sehen, wobei ich den ein oder anderen gar nicht kenne ? Ach egal, sind ja alle cool druff, bis Sonntag denn !


----------



## Torpedo64 (5. Mai 2007)

Na...da wünsche ich dem Wölfeteam viel Spaß und Erfolg am Sonntag in Schotten!

Ich drücke euch allen Beteiligten die Daumen...macht gute Zeiten...und ja keine Stürtze


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2007)

Moin allerseits

war hier irgendwas ?  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also das finde ich jetzt auch ein bisschen unfair.


 Ooooch.....Die Instinkte der Damen schlagen da voll durch



Der Syntacelenker inklusive Vorbau ist noch ein Erbe meiner ersten Bikeschritte und hat meinen anfänglichen Nacken-Hals-Händen Problemen sehr geholfen. Irgendwann wenn ich mal Laune habe, werd ich ihn vielleicht ersetzen

@[email protected] Stimmt ! Die Gabel ist mehr wert als der ganze Rest  Geiles Teil  

Jens, jetzt weiß ich auch warum Dein rechter Bizeps etwas mehr als der andere ausgebildet ist  



Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche für Schotten und natürlich zurück: 

*Kette rechts ​*Ich fahre nur gegen mich, da kann man nur gewinnen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. Mai 2007)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> Ich werde mich Sonntag morgen bei Euch (Kulmi & Google).
> Wann seid Ihr unterwegs?


 Hey Jungs. Ich bin schon um 9:00 Uhr mit Family da und renn erst mal zur Startnummernausgabe. Wir werden uns bestimmt treffen, ist ja alles übersichtlich. Hier nochmal meine Handynummer: 01577/2888787. Eure habe ich glaub ich alle.

Und morsche machen wir mal ein Gruppenfoto mit den Eisbären ???. Ich freue mich auch schon den ganzen Haufen auf einmal zu sehen


----------



## KillerN (5. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Jens, jetzt weiß ich auch warum Dein rechter Bizeps etwas mehr als der andere ausgebildet ist



Naja !!! Also wenn es danach geht, müsste dein Bizeps auf der rechten Seite ja mehr Muskelmasse haben alle Muskeln zusammen, ich erinnere mich da so an einige E-Mail Bilder deinerseits, wenn du verstehst was ich meine    

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Wir sollten auch so um 9 Uhr herrum da sein.


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich da so an einige E-Mail Bilder deinerseits, wenn du verstehst was ich meine


Ich weiß halt was spritzige Jungs ohne Anhang brauchen


----------



## KillerN (5. Mai 2007)

Und da greifst du gerne mal auf die eigene Sammlung zurück


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2007)

ich werde auch so gegen 9 oder halb Zehn dort sein. Bei über 600 Teilnehmern sollte es kein Problem sein, sich zu finden.   Also ich bin der mit dem MTB...  
Bis morgen
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2007)

Gruszzz,

möge morgen die MACHT mit Euch sein!

Wünsche ein unfallfreies und schnelles Rennen.
Werde, wie schon mal gepostet, nicht dabei sein. Heute morgen um 1 zu Hause eingetrudelt, nachdem so 1 Mio LKWs for mir durchs Val Sugana bis zum Brenner hochgezockelt sind. Morgen mittag um 14.30h muss ich wieder los zum Flughafen, nach Schweden und diese Woche ohne Bike  .

Kurze Beschreibung von meiner 1. Maitour in den Euganäischen Hügeln bei Padua:
Start ab Rentnerhotel in Montegrotto Terme, 8h. Treffen mit Kollegen Enzo (der Killer, CC Racer, rasierte Beine, F4000 Siemens Team aus dem Kanonental, Lefty Carbon) in Torreglia. 18 Grad Celsius. Aufwärmen auf Nebenstrassen, rein in den ersten Hügel, 400hm am Stück auf Schotterserpentinen. Mörderdownhillsingletrail, nächster Vulkanhügel uphill, wieder runter, so ging das ein paar mal, Lenkerbreite, teilw. ausgesetzte Trails mit Anliegern...zum Schluss noch mal ein CC Racestrecke mitgenommen. Gesamt 55km, 1250hm. Bike grau vomStaub und die Bremsscheiben blau. Hat Spatz gemacht!
Ein paar Impressionen:


der Kombi


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Also ich bin der mit dem MTB...
> Bis morgen
> Gruß Kulmi



Moinsen,
kann nicht sein, der mit dem MTB bin ICH!!!   

Bis morgen Jungs....ich werde dann mal durchklingeln


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Mai 2007)

Guten Abend,

der Finale Trip war ein voller Erfolg. Falls jemand seine Fahrtechnik verfeinern möchte ist dort der richtige Ort.
Es ist eine sehr schöne Landschaft mit anspruchsvollem Gelände.

Nach langer Anreise kamen wir im Hotel Florenz an, ein einfaches aber gutes Hotel mit ordentlicher Verpflegung.
Ab Sonntag sind wir dann täglich eine Tour gefahren. Hier war das Gelände meist sehr grob, so daß man beim Bergauffahren deutlich mehr Kraft benötgte als aus unserem Heimrevier gewohnt. Auch ging es meist steil hoch so das man schnell bei wenig km auf viele hm kam.
Auch wenn alles ein wenig beschwerlicher war als zuhause war man immer gut drauf weil man ständig mit schönster Landschaft und tollen Aussichten belohnt wurde.
Das Highlight sind die beiden Downhills die von einem verlassenem Nato Stützpunkt in 1000 HM losgehen. Der eine mit Freeridecharakter mit Mut zum 2m Drop, der andere geht erst sehr flowig los um dann im Mittelteil mit zwei extremen Steilstücken aufzuwarten.
Ein weiterer DH geht mit ständigem Blick auf das Meer einen sehr verblockten Hang, mit viel losem Geröll, hinab. Hier muß man die meist einzige mögliche Linie finden.


Fazit: Sehr schöner Urlaub in einem tollen Bike Revier.


----------



## fohns (6. Mai 2007)

@finalisten
sehr gut! prima, dass alle wieder anscheinend gut angekommen sind.
kaum war der bruder nicht bei der eintracht, gewinnt sie grandios.
bist Du gegen hertha im stadion, Björn?  

@marathonisten
klasse leistung von Euch, fetten respekt!!  

naja, aber der heimliche held der woche ist unser Bike69. wie der mit seinem hübschen cuberenner abgeht, jungejunge...  


viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## bike69 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Urlauber sind wieder da und damit ist das Rudel wieder vollzählig   Bin schon auf die Bilder und Filme gespannt, wann ist Kinotag ???? 

Der Marathon war heute schon ein Erlebnis, war ein tolle Gefühl, die Wölfe ins Ziel kommen zu sehen  Tolle Leistung von allen  

Danke an Oli, das ich heute die Strecke nach Schotten und zurück nicht allein fahren musste  Fand es eine tolle Tour und werde die Bilder auch schnell ins Netz stellen  Danke für das Lob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, grüße an die Heimkehrer  an die Schotten  und an die Rennerfahrer, die uns einen Besuch abgestattet haben  

Schotten war klasse. Mehr als 450 Biker kämpften auf der 45 Km Strecke um die Plätze. Es ging gleich richtig zur Sache, schon nach der ersten Kurve ging es erst einmal gut 500 Hm hoch zum Vogelsberg. g-wa, kulmi, JSchmitt, ich und Hot Rod fuhren schon nach 500 Metern in der Reihenfolge wie wir auch ins Ziel fuhren. g-wa war ziemlich schnell verschwunden, dann bolzte HotRod vor mir hoch, folgend JSchmitt und Kulminator. Nachdem ich mich bei meinem alten Rivalen Ippie verabschiedete, haute ich dann auch so langsam in die Tasten  

Was ich vorher noch los werden muß ist, dass wir alle, -auch die Eisbären- ohne schlimme Stürze oder Defekte heil ins Ziel gekommen sind  

Mir fiel von Anfang an auf, dass ich im Gegensatz zu den Vorjahren gleich mal ein Schwung Biker überholen konnte und nie den Anschluss an einer größeren Gruppe verlor, bzw. im Laufe bis zum Vogelsberg 2,3 die Gruppen nach oben wechselte 



Hot Rod, den ich eigentlich relativ schnell nach oben verloren hatte, sah ich bei KM 10 auf einmal wieder vor mir, der wohl erst mal eine Verschnaufpause machte. Ich konnte auf ihn aufschliesen, was mir zumindest zeitweise den Mut machte mithalten zu können. Ab Km 19 ward er allerdings von mir nicht mehr wieder gesehen, - Seine Siesta war wohl beendet  

Es war ziemlich staubig und vor allem holprig auf der Strecke, dass ich froh war meine Hardtail nur 45 Km fahren zu müssen.

Ab und an schossen ein paar Biker in den relativ ebenen Stücken an mich vorbei (wo kamen die auf einmal her  ), was ich meist nutzte, Anschluss suchte, um mich im Windschatten zu erholen. Meistens schauten sie nervös nach hinten, denen passte das wohl nicht immer...Egal  

Runterzus war ich klar im Vorteil, da ist keiner an mir vorbei gezogen  Hochzus sah es da leider ein wenig anders aus, aber die meist kleinen Einbußen machte ich im Downhill wieder wett.

Ich bin eigentlich immer am Limit gefahren und vertraute meinem Körper, dass er sich runterzus wieder erholt. Hat diesmal auch echt geklappt. Auf den letzten 5-10 Km wurden meine Beine allerdings schon müde und ich mußte meinen inneren Schweinehund noch mehr überwinden. 

Leider habe ich immer wieder Krampfneigung in der Beinmuskulatur. Schon ab Km 19 hat sich was bemerkbar gemacht und als ich auf den letzten 10 Km vom Rad mußte um die Kette wieder drauf zu machen, bin ich gaaanz schnell wieder aufs Bike und mit Krampf weitergefahren. Komisch, Komisch  

Auf den letzten Metern hab ich nochmal alles gegeben und war toootaal überrascht als die Uhr 2:14 zeigte. Da hätte ich nie erwartet.

Alles in allem eine Verbesserung von sage und schreibe 25 Minuten gegenüber 2005  ....Und das völlig ohne Trainingsplan und wissenschaftlicher Überlegungen.....Einfach nur gefahren... Und trotz eines entzündenden Halses.


Meinen Respekt an alle Wölfe, die mitgefahren sind: Klasse Leistung von allen !!!!

Und der KillerN solls ohne Absteigen geschafft haben......und ohne zu fallen  Dank meiner Motivationshilfe hat ers doch tatsächlich unter 2:00 Stunden geschafft.   

@fohns,[email protected] Ich fands toll, dass Ihr vorbei geschaut habt. Danke für Eure "Gruppenpflege"  

@[email protected] Irgendwie habe ich Ippie aus den Augen verloren, ich wollte eigentlich schauen wenn Du durchs Ziel kommst. Wie ist es Dir ergangen. Alles Palletti bei Deiner Premiere ?


Grüße


Gogle


----------



## Google (6. Mai 2007)

*Und dann noch unbedingt die Tourenangebote beachten !!!*

*Trotz der ungewissen Wettervorhersage gibts natürlich Angebote. Wenns schüttet, dann kann mans immer noch absagen  *

*Am Dienstag ist ein lockere Grundlagentour mit Eis-Kaffeepause in Sulzbach geplant​*
*Am Donnerstag beginnt es locker am Main, dann gehts aber wenigstens die Rückersbacher hoch​*
*Und die Einladung der Plauscher in den Taunus sollten wir uns am kommenden Samstag nicht entgehen lassen !!*

*Plauschertour im Taunus​*
*Bis bald im Wald


Google*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Mai 2007)

Guude.

Tja, die schöne Urlaubswoche in Finale ist leider rum. 

Und wieder einmal musste ich feststellen, dass es bei uns zwar eine wunderbare Anzahl schöner Bikerouten gibt, aber leider gehen uns die Höhenmeter und technisch wirklich anspruchsvolle Trails völlig ab. Es ist halt etwas anderes, mal 1.000 Meter am Stück hochzukurbeln oder auch mal einen richtig knackigen DH zu fahren. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit sind wir zwar fast alle Passagen gefahren, aber man merkt doch die fehlende Praxis auf losem Schotter (ich will nicht Geröll sagen), steilen Hängen (dagegen ist der Pfad am Buchberg der reinste Kindergeburtstag [word]), hohen Absätzen oder verblockten Passagen. Andererseits, wir verdienen unser Geld um zu biken, und biken nicht um unser Gehalt zu verdienen. Da kann man auch mal absteigen, das Gelände sondieren und den Leistungsumfang der AOK-Karte in Ruhe studieren, bevor es weitergeht. 

Leider gab es auch einen Verletzten zu vermelden. Robert (unser Mitstreiter aus der weiß-blauen Metropole) ist umgeknickt und hat sich die Bänder im Knöchel angerissen.  Shit happens, aber bis zur Transalp ist er locker wieder fit. 

Wettertechnisch war es hier sicher besser als in Finale. In der Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch hat es geschüttet. Wir sind am Mittwoch zwar gefahren, aber eine Abfahrt auf Matsch und nassen Felsen und Wurzeln sorgt für einen etwas höheren Adrenalinspiegel. Aber mal ehrlich, lassen wir uns davon aufhalten? 

Die Rückfahrt war eigentlich für Samstag vorgesehen, aber für den Freitag hat die Wetterprognose vormittags starken Regen und nachmittags ganz starken Regen verkündet. Leider ist das auch eingetreten, so haben wir den Aufenthalt kurzerhand vorzeitig beendet und sind schon Freitag wieder heimgefahren. 

Danke an die Mitfahrer, die Woche war gelungen  und mein Zwerchfell hat sich mittlerweile auch wieder erholt.  

@Fohns - das schlechte Wetter hatte aber auch sein Gutes. Ich war im Stadion und habe die Eintracht 90 Minuten dauersupportet. 

So, genug der Schilderung. Die Erlebnisse lassen sich viel besser auf einer Tour oder bei einem gemütlichen Schöppchen wiedergeben.


----------



## fohns (7. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Fohns - das schlechte Wetter hatte aber auch sein Gutes. Ich war im Stadion und habe die Eintracht 90 Minuten dauersupportet.



ach desdewejsche warn die so stark. die haben nur darauf gewartet, dass Du dich mitverausgabst!!!!!!  
also bin ich weiterhin guter dinge -- jetzt noch mehr  

hmm, wegen der verletzungen war ich voreilig. dann mal beste genesungswünsche über Dich an den Robert, dass der auch für die alpen wieder fix fit wird.

@google
mir hats auch gut gefallen -- auch wenn mich der Bike 69 richtig durch die lande gescheucht hat!
richte doch bitte mal nen gruß an Deine familie aus, konnte leider ja nur mit den radlern labern.
haaach, es war ja richtig aufregend  dennoch ist so ein rennen glaub ich nix für mich...

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Teddy24 (7. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ....
> Was ich vorher noch los werden muß ist, dass wir alle, -auch die Eisbären- ohne schlimme Stürze oder Defekte heil ins Ziel gekommen sind
> .....
> @[email protected] Irgendwie habe ich Ippie aus den Augen verloren, ich wollte eigentlich schauen wenn Du durchs Ziel kommst. Wie ist es Dir ergangen. Alles Palletti bei Deiner Premiere ?



Moin zusammen,

tja, leider ist meine Premiere nicht so abgelaufen, wie ich mir das gerne gewünscht hätte!    Nach einem Sturz, zwei Platten   und viermal Kette verloren   bin ich leider erst nach 3.34 Stunden ins Ziel gekommen. Wenn man allerdings wohlwollend 20-25 Minuten für den ganzen Sch....... abzieht, wäre ich ganz zufrieden gewesen 3 Stunden hatte ich mir als Ziel gesetzt. Und beim Fahren war ich nicht soo schlecht, da hab ich sogar welche überholt! Nach dem zweiten Platten und nachdem die Letzten mich aus der 45 km Strecke dann endlich überholt hatten (bei KM 23), hätte ich heulen und zurücklaufen können aber ich habe mir dann gedacht egal, jetzt fährst Du halt wirklich nur noch gegen dich und auf Ankommen. Schade, hätte Euch gerne nochmal im Ziel gesehen! Aber Ippie hat ja tapfer auf mich gewartet! Immerhin war ich nicht ganz die Letzte die von der Strecke kam   Der Sturz hat auch nicht so viele Spuren hinterlassen, aber man ist nach jeder unfreiwilligen Pause halt aus dem Tritt und muss wieder neu anfangen. Hatte mich nach dem ersten Anstieg echt gefreut nicht mehr so viel bergauf krabbeln zu müssen und die Strecke genießen zu wollen! Doch dann ging leider das Pech los    Und ich musste mich dann echt quälen, da die fehlende Motivation die Beine sauschwer gemacht hat!! Nungut, vielleicht gibt es ja eine nächste Gelegenheit, jetzt muss ich mich erstmal wieder ein bischen regenerieren!

Bis bald


----------



## Ippie (7. Mai 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

Ja ich bin auch wieder gut aus Schotten zurück. Alles was schon über die Strecke geschrieben wurde ist auch so gewesen. Wenn im Wald eine Staubentwicklung ist, wie auf Feldwegen, dann ist es richtig trocken. Auf Kreta sind die Wege nicht anders.
Meine Marathon ging, wie bei jedem, gleich mit meinem Lieblingshügel los. 200 m Nach dem Start geht gleich die Rampe hoch und ich bin gleich mal zu schnell los und hatte nach 2 km Magenkrämpfe vom Feinsten (Lag evtl. an der fettarmen Pizza - Pizza light- vom Vortag ). Also musste ich das Tempo mal rausnehmen, um meinen Magen zu beruhigen. Ab km 4 ging es dann normal weiter. Leider sind auf diesen zwei Kilometern sehr viele vorbei gefahren und ich konnte nix dagegen machen.  Bis auf das leicht ansteigende Trailstück, wo das Feld schon gestanden hat (keine Ahnung warum?), ging es auch gut voran. Endlich auf dem Hohenrodskopf angekommen, kam ich etwas besser voran und ich habe doch einige wieder einholen können.  Ab da wurde ich auch fast nicht mehr überholt. Ein menthales Loch hatte ich so nach 16 km, wo meine Motivation etwas nachgelassen hatte und ich das Gefühl hatte, dass ich nicht voran käme. Irgendwie habe ich schon meine Beine gespürt und der Rücken hat etwas gezogen. Aber dadurch es ja dann etwas mehr bergab und nur noch wellig war, waren schnell wieder 10 km weg und der Biss kam zurück. Besonders bergab sind einige abgestiegen  und da war ich schnell mal an 10 Fahrern vorbei. Interessant war eine schnelle Abfahrt bei ca. km 35, wo es in eine Senke runter und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch ging. Keine Ahnung was die anderen gemacht haben. Ich bin runter gerollt, ohne zu bremsen, und an der Steigung bin ich vielleicht an 5 Fahrern vorbeigeschossen. Die haben da am Berg gestrampelt und ich bin da einfach drüber gerollt (über den Hügel, nicht über die Fahrer ). Vielleicht haben die auch in der Senke gebremst 
Am Schluß habe ich, dank Streckenkenntnis, nochmal richtig gas gegeben und konnte noch einige einholen. Mit 2:31 Std. bin ich soweit zufrieden. Nach 5 Monaten Bikepause und schon einem durchwachsen letztem Trainings-Jahr konnte nicht mehr raus kommen. Mehr als 5 Minuten Verbesserung wären nicht mehr drin gewesen. Am Ende viel mir auf, dass ich zwar noch genug Luft hatte, aber die Beine nachgelassen hatten und nix mehr ging.
Fazit: Es war für mich ein guter Neueinstieg in die Marathonsaison (letztes Jahr bin ich nix gefahren), obwohl mir Schotten überhaupt nicht liegt. Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, wenn die Streckenführung umgekehrt gewesen wäre.

@[email protected] ja soviel Pech muss man erst einmal haben. Panne und Sturz Wichtig ist, dass Du das Ziel trotz aller Umstände erreicht hast. Und das nächste mal wird es besser (schlimmer geht nimmer )

@[email protected] Glückwunsch für die guten Zeiten. 

@[email protected] Das wäre schon peinlich gewesen, wenn Du nach mir ins Ziel kämst. Aber mit 2:14 Std. hast Du eine respektable Zeit hingelegt.

Gruß


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen,
das Rennen am Sonntag war ein super Ereignis und hat mir tierisch viel Spaß gemacht. Besten Dank an alle Mitstreiter und ganz besonders an Bike69 und Fohns. Ich fands echts super, dass ihr uns im Zielbereich empfangen habt  

Diese Woche werde ich vorraussichtlich nicht viel machen, allerhöchstens ein bisschen Laufen gehen.

Also bis demnächst.
Grüße vom 
HR1


----------



## fohns (7. Mai 2007)

klar doch 

@erdi:
hab Dich gar nicht gesehen, warst Du auch da?
von den eisbären hab ich nur KillerN (und REdRum?) von weitem gesehen...

@Google
verlockendes angebot am donnerstag. allerdings wird es bei mir sehr knapp mit der zeit.
am besten ich meld mich am donnerstag kurz per SMS bei Dir, ob ich mitfahren kann.

vorher geht bei mir nix.

grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> tja, leider ist meine Premiere nicht so abgelaufen, wie ich mir das gerne gewünscht hätte!    Nach einem Sturz, zwei Platten   und viermal Kette verloren   bin ich leider erst nach 3.34 Stunden ins Ziel gekommen.


 Mann, mann...Da haste ja den besten Start als Newcomer gehabt, den man sich wünschen konnte  Claudia, wie schon der Ippie gesagt hat. Schlimmer gehts nimmer ! Das kann nur noch besser werden. So viel Pech wünsch ich keinem. Kopf hoch! Ab jetzt gehts nur noch bergauf ( sprichwörtlich gemeint  )

@[email protected] Deine Zeit ist für die lange Pause, die Du gemacht hast wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern. Bist halt ne Quälsau. Falls Du und Ich dieses Jahr den Höhepunkt Frammersbach fahren, wirds sicherlich enger zwischen uns....Zumal ich erst mal 2 Wochen Türkei "All inklusive" habe und dann nur noch 2 Wochen verbleiben um meinen Motor ein bisschen warm zu fahren...

@fohns,[email protected] Lohnt es sich mit dem Renner nach Schotten ? Ist ja ne tolle Landschaft und Schotten selbst ein idealer Pausenpunkt. Wieviel Km warens denn? Einen Höhenmesser hattet Ihr ja nicht, oder? Die Strecke würd ich glaube ich mal gerne mit fahren  

@[email protected] Wenn morgen niemand mitfährt, dann kann ich auch am Donnerstag ein bisserl später los. Welche Uhrzeit würde Dir denn helfen ?

@[email protected] KillerN hat schon mal ein paar Bilder von Schotten rausgesucht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3673782&postcount=1223


Sooo...und jetzt schau ich mir mal die Ergebnisliste an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Google,

die Tour nach Schotten, ist Landschaftlich ein Hammer. Wir sind aus dem Urlaubsgefühl nicht mehr raus gekommen ) Bei mir waren es ca. 120 KM und 900 HM als ich zu Hause war. Beim Fohns dürften es sogar 140 KM gewesen sein.
Habe die Strecke noch als Datei, oder wir fahren Sie mal zusammen.


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Habe die Strecke noch als Datei, oder wir fahren Sie mal zusammen.


  Ich hoffe wir kriegen das mal zeitlich hin.

Ich habe mal die Ergebisse von den gemeldeten Wölfen rausgeschrieben (@[email protected] oder Alleinstarter ?):

*g-wa*    2h06:48, Platz 132 von 384 (Platz 38 von 62 Herren)
*HotRod*  2h13:12, Platz 178 (45 von 62)
*Google*   2h14:55, Platz 191 (34 von 103 Senior II)
*Jschmitt* 2h22:10, Platz 225 (101 von 146 Senior I)
*Kulmi*     2h30:14, Platz 272 (66 von 103 Senior II)

Ich zu meiner Person habe das langersehnte Ziel erreicht, mal im Mittelfeld anzukommen, in meiner Altersklasse sogar klar im vorderen Feld  

Und tschüss


----------



## Kulminator (7. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir kriegen das mal zeitlich hin.
> 
> Ich habe mal die Ergebisse von den gemeldeten Wölfen rausgeschrieben (@[email protected] oder Alleinstarter ?):
> 
> ...



Dickes Lob an meine Mitstreiterwölfe und auch an die Eisbären und an die Rennerfraktion...    

Ich werde mich diese Woche zurückhalten und bei dieser Gelegenheit mein Bike bei Günther auf Scheiben umrüsten lassen. Am WE bin ich Kulmi-Land - also könnt ihr erst wieder nächste Woche mit mir rechnen...

Wünsch euch was....


----------



## bike69 (7. Mai 2007)

Nen Abend Zusammen,

nach dem erfolgreichen Wochenende und das Rudel mit den Heimkehrern wieder vollzählig ist   könnten wir doch unseren begehrten Stammtisch für nächste  Woche anpeilen  

Wie wäre es z.B mit Mittwoch Abend, so vor dem Feiertag  

Hoffe Rocky ist für die Tour als Guide zu motivieren  

Was sagt Ihr dazu


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2007)

Wann, wo? 

Aber eins sage ich euch, diese komischen Rennräder bleiben daheim.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @erdi:
> hab Dich gar nicht gesehen, warst Du auch da?
> 
> fohns


Nö, Ihr habt's ja schön für Euch behalten, dass Ihr mit dem Renner da hin macht.   Wäre auch für mich von Interesse gewesen, so mußte ich halt in die andere Richtung - war auch GEIL  

Wenn ne RennerRunde in die Richtung = Hoherotskopf ansteht bin ich dabei 

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2007)

Habe ich mich hier ins Rennradforum verirrt? [grübel] 

Jungs, fahrt endlich mal wieder was gescheites. Diese Asphaltkratzerei bekommt euch nicht.


----------



## fohns (8. Mai 2007)

@erdi, google
stimmt, war nicht offen gemacht. war ne spontane idee vom mitstreiter Bike69. nächstes mal gibts dann ne anmeldung.
allein schon, um die meckerfraktion hier zu ärgern   
die strecke können wir also gerne nochmal mit dem renner fahren. ist ne superschöne strecke bis dahin.
wie schon gesagt, von HU aus etwa 135 km.

Google:
also ne halbe stunde später wurde bei mir einiges an stress herausholen und die wahrscheinlichkeit meiner zusage stark erhöhen.


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

Habe für unsere Wölfe-Plauscher-Freunde-Tour vom

12.05.2007​
nun auch die Streckenführung im lmb verbal skizziert.


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2007)

@[email protected] Ich freu mich schon. Hoffentlich regnets nicht  

@[email protected] Einen kann ich noch in den Taunus mitnehmen  



fohns schrieb:


> @Google:also ne halbe stunde später wurde bei mir einiges an stress herausholen und die wahrscheinlichkeit meiner zusage stark erhöhen.


 Wegen Regen ist die heutige Tour gerade ins Wasser gefallen. Und mit Donnerstag ne halbe Stunde später hab ich schon abgeändert. @ Fredlabosch @ So spätestens gegen 21:00 Uhr wären wir wieder am Druckhaus, bzw. vorher in Großauheim. Vielleicht klappt das ja noch mit Deiner Schicht oder Du verabschiedest Dich einfach früher damit Du keinen Stress hast.

*@[email protected]* Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Abend. Vor allem könnte ich sogar an dem kommenden Mittwoch  Rocky scheint Stress zu haben  Wenns erwünscht ist organisiere ich was beim Anker in Klein-Auheim. Da ists soo lecker  Was ist mit dem Rest ? Vielleicht können wir ja nochmal das Thema Trikots ansprechen.  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe für unsere Wölfe-Plauscher-Freunde-Tour vom
> 
> 12.05.2007​
> nun auch die Streckenführung im lmb verbal skizziert.



Hi Meister,

wie lange ist die zu erwartende Strecke und wieviel Höhenmeter erwarten uns? Wenn die Tour etwas länger ist, sollte ich vielleicht mal die Luft im Reifen wechseln. Mit abgestandener Luft rollte es sich nicht so gut. [clown]


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Mai 2007)

Gute Idee vom Cersten mit dem MI Abend Stammtisch.
Bin dabei. Wenn gewünscht  könnten wir uns auch bei mir treffen um den Finale - Video zu schauen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
ich habe keinen Stress nur viel zu tun! 
Ich kann Leider am Mittwoch nicht, sollte aber kein Problem sein.
Freitag klappt bein Bruder nicht, entweder wir vertagen es noch eine Woche oder ihr trefft euch ohne mich. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2007)

Das geht so nicht.  

Die Premiere für die Allgemeinheit ist erst nach kritischer Prüfung des Rohmaterials durch die beteiligten Hauptdarsteller zulässig. [steven_spielberg]

Und da Rocky am Mittwoch anderweitig verplant ist, wird die Uraufführung verschoben.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe für unsere Wölfe-Plauscher-Freunde-Tour vom
> 
> 12.05.2007​
> nun auch die Streckenführung im lmb verbal skizziert.



könnt ihr euch mal nen Termin suchen, an dem auch ich mal Zeit habe??  

@ Finalisten: guter Einwand. Ohne Rocky kein Stammtisch... 

@ Bruder: wird Zeit, daß wir unser Geburtstagsnachholgrillfest für Wölfe&Friends inhaltlich mit Leben schmücken, oder?   ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2007)

Seh ich auch so. Wir sollten uns mal zusammensetzen. 

Wann passt es dir und Cersten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Mai 2007)

Was wollen wir ? Einen Stammtisch im kleinen intimen Kreis oder mal wieder einen offiziellen Stammtisch  für uns und alle Interessierten ? Ich wäre mal wieder für zweiteres gewesen.....Na ja vielleicht initiere ich das mal extra mit mehr Vorlauf. 

Und da ich seeehr gerne bei der angesprochenen Nachholfeier teilnehmen möchte , verrat ich lieber schon mal, dass ich vom 30.05. - bis 13.06. im Urlaub bin und hoffentlich nicht unbedingt ein Tag in dieser Zeit rausgedeutet wird. Wenns natürlich nicht anders geht, kann man natürlich nix machen.

Und die andauernde geringe Resonanz zum Thema Trikot bedrückt mich doch schon ein bisserl  Hätt zumindest (nur?) ich doch so langsam gerne ein Trikot gehabt  Bei genügend Rückmeldungen hätt ich mich wenigstens mal erkundigt was möglich ist.

Grüße

Google

Edit: Und ich hätt ins Essen kot*** können als es ab 18:00 Uhr nicht mehr regnete und die Sonne rauskam


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Und die andauernde geringe Resonanz zum Thema Trikot bedrückt mich doch schon ein bisserl  Hätt zumindest (nur?) ich doch so langsam gerne ein Trikot gehabt
> Grüße
> 
> Google
> :


Soll ich dazu ein *Vorschlag* machen - och nö heute nicht  

Aber hiermit hänge ich mich rein

CU


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2007)

Ich habe heute leider einen anderweitigen Termin am kommenden Mittwoch zugesagt. Somit falle ich für die Anker-Runde aus. 

Aber vielleicht kommt ihr in naher Zukunft in den Genuß der gewonnenen Erkenntnisse.


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2007)

Moin, moin

@Björn, [email protected] Weder der Mittwoch noch der Anker als Veranstaltungsort, wurden entschieden  

Nochmal wegen des Stammtisches: Ein Vorführungstermin des Finaleurlaubes ist das eine, ein offizieller Stammtisch für alle Interessierten das andere. Macht doch untereinander eine Termin aus wo alle Finalisten können. Wer sonst noch kann und will, kommt einfach dazu. Ich würde mich um den Stammtisch kümmern falls es nicht Rocky machen will? *Christoph sach mal was*

Und zum wiederholten Thema Trikots: Gestern noch etwas zaghaft angedeutet, möchte ich heute noch mal einen ernsthafteren und letzten Vorstoß zum Thema Trikots machen.

*ANSAGE: WENN MEHRHEITLICHES INTERESSE BESTEHT EIN EIGENES WÖLFETRIKOT HABEN ZU WOLLEN, WÄRE ICH BEREIT MICH DARUM ZU KÜMMERN. 

ICH BITTE DESHALB MÖGLICHST VON EUCH ALLEN UM EINE RÜCKÄUSSERUNG*​
Wenns nämlich kein Interesse gibt, wärs blöd die Zeit zu investieren. Also ich finde wir haben eins verdient  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (9. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Und mit Donnerstag ne halbe Stunde später hab ich schon abgeändert.



prima, danke. bin dabei.

wegen trikots: ich hab doch schon mal hier vorgeschlagen, die webseite zu posten, wo man sich die designs mal anschauen kann.
ich hätte gerne ein wölfetrikot...

und der Erdi doch bestimmt auch


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Mai 2007)

Servus,

@ Stammtisch:
von mir aus könnt ihr am Mittwoch einen Stammtisch machen.
Ich kann halt nicht, aber das ist auch kein Problem, da es immer jemanden geben wird der nicht kann! 
Wenn wir einen Offiziellen (wie immer) Stammtisch machen wollen, sollten wir das etwas länger Planen oder einen festen Termin festlegen.
(z.B. den 1 Mittwoch im Monat) Bitte Vorschläge!
Mir persönlich gefällt es im Anker nicht so sehr, deshalb würde ich einen anderes Lokal bevorzugen.

@ Finale:
Wegen Finaleabend, ich habe noch nicht alle Bilder und Filme zusammen, denke das dauert noch ein paar Tage. Es sind natürlich auch nicht Finale Teilnehmer gern gesehene Gäste. Dann müssen wir nur sehen wie viele wir sind, damit wir einen passenden Ort finden.

@ Trikot:
Von mir aus gerne. Ich habe aber zurzeit leider nicht die Zeit etwas dazu beizutragen.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2007)

Morsche.

Gegen den Mittwoch als Termin hatte ich nichts. Nur sollten speziell bei der Finale-Vorführung eben alle Mitfahrer anwesend sein. Ausschließlich darauf bezog sich meine Aussage.

Zum Thema Trikot - ich bin generell kein großer Fan von Partnerlook. Auch mag ich die klassischen Radtrikotschnitte nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Und zum wiederholten Thema Trikots: Gestern noch etwas zaghaft angedeutet, möchte ich heute noch mal einen ernsthafteren und letzten Vorstoß zum Thema Trikots machen.
> 
> *ANSAGE: WENN MEHRHEITLICHES INTERESSE BESTEHT EIN EIGENES WÖLFETRIKOT HABEN ZU WOLLEN, WÄRE ICH BEREIT MICH DARUM ZU KÜMMERN.
> 
> ...



Hallo Google, jetzt mach doch nicht so viel Wind. Wir haben doch schon vor längerem beschlossen, daß wir ein Trikot machen! Es hängt doch nur im Moment an der Umsetzung bzw. wer sich um ein Motiv kümmert. Stell doch nicht gleich alles wieder in Frage.  

Wenn du Zeit und Lust und die Möglichkeiten hast, dich um das Trikot zu kümmern, sind wir doch alle glücklich. Ich jedenfalls möchte ein Trikot (bitte nicht pinkfarben) und möchte dieses bei passender Gelegenheit (Marathons, Events etc) tragen.

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2007)

Dieses Design trifft doch bestimmt den Geschmack aller radelnden Protagonisten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (9. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dieses Design trifft doch bestimmt den Geschmack aller radelnden Protagonisten:



In diesem Falle würde ich mir sogar ein Wölfe-Trikot zulegen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2007)

Aaah, ich sehe, mein Vorschlag wird mit Begeisterung aufgenommen.  Die Flut der Bestellungen wird die Produktionskapazitäten des tapferen Schneiderleins sicher deutlich übersteigen. Schnelles Handeln, sprich bestellen, ist gefordert, will man nicht zu lange auf sein edles Tuch warten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Frank,

ich möchte auch ein Wolfs-Trikot und wäre Dir dankbar wenn Du Dich darum kümmern würdest.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hallo Google, jetzt mach doch nicht so viel Wind.


DOCH 


Kulminator schrieb:


> Es hängt doch nur im Moment an der Umsetzung bzw. wer sich um ein Motiv kümmert.


 Moment ist gut 


Kulminator schrieb:


> Stell doch nicht gleich alles wieder in Frage.


Doch  


Kulminator schrieb:


> Wenn du Zeit und Lust und die Möglichkeiten hast, dich um das Trikot zu kümmern, sind wir doch alle glücklich.


Ich auch  Jetzt wo ich weiß, dass die Mehrheit tatsächlich ein Trikot möchte (auch der Herr B. wird sich nicht lumpen lassen eins mit zu bestellen  ) bin ich auch motiviert mich zu erkundigen und soweit möglich alles in die Wege zu leiten . Das wird sich aber sicherlich ein bisschen hinziehen weil ich auch nicht so die Zeit habe (Damit meine ich, dass ich wegen des Hausfriedens ein bisserl aufpassen muß..bin ja schon aktiv genug...)

Wegen der Trikotwahl und dem Motiv, etc. pp meld ich mich natürlich. Wenn jemand ein gutes Motiv hat bitte melden. Ich mach wohl einen Extrathread auf damits übersichtlich bleibt.

Näheres in Kürze  

Zum Stammtisch: Klar das zur Finalevorführung alle Mitfahrer dabei sein sollten. Aber für den Stammtisch ist sicherlich von den anderen auch die Teilnahme des "Kerns" erwünscht. Einen festen monatlichen Termin finde ich persönlich zu oft. @[email protected] Bist Du sicher das Du den Anker in Klein-Auheim meinst ?? Unsere Weihnachtsfeier war jedenfalls in Steinheim bei der Pizzeria "Zum Denkmal". Kneipen für einen Stammtisch gibts jedenfalls genug.

Grüße

Google

EDIT: WEBPAGE TRIKOTS VORAB: http://www.owayo.com/screen_frameset_bike.htm


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Mai 2007)

> @[email protected] Bist Du sicher das Du den Anker in Klein-Auheim meinst ??


Bin ich! Da waren wir schon mal ganz am Anfang. Meiner Meinung nach sitzt man da nicht schön.

Ich würde natürlich auch ein Trikot nehmen, aber nur wenn es keine 'Wurstpelle' ist.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Ippie (10. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dieses Design trifft doch bestimmt den Geschmack aller radelnden Protagonisten:



Ich nehme von diesem auch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2007)

Innerhalb kürzester Zeit scheint die Kollektion ausverkauft zu sein. Ich bin stolz auf meinen kreativen Vorschlag [clown].

Insbesondere der luftige Schnitt in moderner Freerideoptik und das angenehm zu tragende Funktionsmaterial machen dieses Modell zu einem Klassiker auf den Trails dieser Welt. [word]


----------



## Andreas (10. Mai 2007)

@Google, fohns: Wie lange braucht ihr denn heute bis Mainflingen? Ich würde an der Kilianeusbrücke einsteigen, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe...


----------



## fohns (10. Mai 2007)

super, ich denke, dass wir gegen 18.45-19.00 uhr da sind.


----------



## Andreas (10. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> super, ich denke, dass wir gegen 18.45-19.00 uhr da sind.



Das wird knapp, weil ich noch um 17h einen Termin habe. Ich versuch's aber zur Bruecke zu kommen. Ihr braucht aber nicht auf mich warten, wenn ich es nicht schaffe.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Mai 2007)

Tag,
eine Frage, wenn ihr einen Stammtisch plant, gibts dann da auch BIER? So echtes Bier, mit Alkohol und so?
Falls ja, dann könnte ich mich dafür begeistern  

Schöne Grüße vom HR1


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> HotRod[/B]  2h13:12, Platz 178 (45 von 62)



Ich muss an dieser Stelle mal ein wenig schimpfen:
Google: Du hast mir einen Platz unterschlagen...ich bin 177. geworden  

Musste ich einfach loswerden

Bis denne


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Mai 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Tag,
> eine Frage, wenn ihr einen Stammtisch plant, gibts dann da auch BIER? So echtes Bier, mit Alkohol und so?
> Falls ja, dann könnte ich mich dafür begeistern
> 
> Schöne Grüße vom HR1



Wenn ich dabei bin, auf jeden Fall! 

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2007)

Mal 'ne Frage an die Geländefraktion: Wollen wir am Sonntag was fahren? Am Samstag kommen ja nur noch Google und Rocky mit in den Taunus. 

Kulmi hat sich ja bereits gen Heimat verabschiedet, was ist mit dem Rest? Oder habt ihr alle Karten für's Wolkenkratzerfestival?

Ich will eigentlich schon ganz gern ein paar Trails fahren, im Notfall erstürme ich eben den Hahnenkamm im Alleingang.


----------



## Google (11. Mai 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Tag,
> eine Frage, wenn ihr einen Stammtisch plant, gibts dann da auch BIER? So echtes Bier, mit Alkohol und so?


Aber ich bitte Sie  


Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Google: Du hast mir einen Platz unterschlagen...ich bin 177. geworden


Ich glaub die haben die Liste korrigiert. Bin zumindest auch in meiner Altersklasse nun auf 33.  

Wegen eines größeren Stammtisches mach ich mal ne Umfrage in Kürze. Freitage und Samstage werden wohl bevorzugt. Die Kneipe können wir ja dann immer noch ausmachen  

Wer fährt eigentlich noch mit bei der Plauschertour ? Mtb Ede ? Torpedo ?....etc. ?

bike 69 wird dieses WE, soweit ich jetzt erfahren habe, wegen Bikemangels vom fohns betreut   

Grüße


Google


----------



## fohns (11. Mai 2007)

naja, ich würd eher sagen, Bike69 betreut mich...  

bikemangel kann man so auch nicht stehen lassen. 
wir haben ja unsere RENNER  

@BruderJörn
ich kann am sonntag leider nicht, sonst wär ich gerne dabei.

ebenso bin ich nicht im taunus dabei.

allen erstmal ein schönes wochenende und viele grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> naja, ich würd eher sagen, Bike69 betreut mich...
> 
> bikemangel kann man so auch nicht stehen lassen.
> wir haben ja unsere RENNER



Na dann rennt mal schön mit Euren Rennern! 
Hoffentlich kommt ihr zum AlpenX mit den richtigen Bikes! 

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (11. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na dann rennt mal schön mit Euren Rennern!
> Hoffentlich kommt ihr zum AlpenX mit den richtigen Bikes!
> 
> // Rocky



... ich kann der Rennerfraktion ja mal das Höhenprofil zusenden. Dann erkennt ihr sehr schnell, daß eine Bergübersetzung einfach Vorteile bietet...  

Ansonsten: schönes Wochenende miteinander


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Jungs, es ist nur ein wohlgemeinter Hinweis, aber arbeitet an eurer Fahrtechnik. Allein mit Rennerrunden wird das gar nichts.


----------



## bike69 (11. Mai 2007)

Moin, Moin Bruder,

da hast Du recht, aber ohne MTB ist das schwer 
Aber ich kann versuchen, die Beine aktiv zu halten, damit diese beim Fahrtechniktraining nicht versagen  

Ausserdem wolltest DU mir noch ein LMB für den Trainingstermin einstellen, oder ??



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jungs, es ist nur ein wohlgemeinter Hinweis, aber arbeitet an eurer Fahrtechnik. Allein mit Rennerrunden wird das gar nichts.


----------



## bike69 (11. Mai 2007)

Moin Rocky,

versprochen, ich bin dabei und bringen auch das mit dem MTB )

Das MTB soll wenn ich Glück habe, nächste Woche Do., wieder von Ghoast zurück sein ... Sabber und dann muss ich erst mal wieder in den Wald ))



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na dann rennt mal schön mit Euren Rennern!
> Hoffentlich kommt ihr zum AlpenX mit den richtigen Bikes!
> // Rocky



Wünsche allen mit den MTB ein schönes WE und viel Spass euch im Wald


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin Bruder,
> 
> da hast Du recht, aber ohne MTB ist das schwer
> Aber ich kann versuchen, die Beine aktiv zu halten, damit diese beim Fahrtechniktraining nicht versagen
> ...



Das machen wir, wenn du wieder mobil bist.


----------



## der-silberfisch (11. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi hat sich ja bereits gen Heimat verabschiedet, was ist mit dem Rest?



Hallo,

ich verabschiede mich für 2 Wochen ins Land der Höhenzentimeter  
und wünsche allen hiergebliebenen eine schöne Zeit im Wald. Schönen Gruß auch an die Plauscher 

Vielleicht finde ich da oben ja doch noch nen Laden der mir mal einen Renner leiht  .

Ansonsten werd ich mal ein  auf euch trinken.

Tschüß bis demnächst  
Robert


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie hier wirklich weltbewegende Themen schlichtweg ignoriert werden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Seit Tagen verspüre ich eine unterschwellige innere Unruhe. Mich beschleicht ständig ein Gefühl, etwas würde mir wie Sand durch die Finger rinnen. Habe ich etwas wichtiges unerledigt gelassen? Habe ich vergessen, einen wichtigen Termin wahrzunehmen? Sollte ich durch eine nachlässig formulierte Aussage jemanden brüskiert haben? Viele Fragen, und auf keine fällt mir die passende und vor allem richtige Antwort ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Eine gewisse Erleichterung stellte sich, als ich erfuhr, es geht auch anderen so. Was ist das? Was bewegt uns auf eine schier unaussprechliche emotionale Art und Weise, wie sie lange nicht mehr präsent war?

Ist es Angst, ist es die abgrundtiefe Angst, mit einer Situation konfrontiert zu werden, die einen ohnmächtig dastehen lässt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Ist es Verzweiflung? Die Verzweiflung die einen befällt, wenn man tatenlos zusehen muß. Zum Zusehen verdammt zu sein, wo man doch einfach nur helfen will und es nicht kann?

WAS GEHT IN DIESEN TAGEN NUR VOR???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Es ist, wie es in der Vergangenheit schon einmal im Mai passierte. Eigentlich passiert es jedes Jahr im Mai. Nur dieses Mal ist der Mai nicht der sorgenfreie Wonnemonat. In diesem Jahr ist der Mai der Monat der Angst, der Verzweiflung, der Hoffnung.


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Gaaaanz ruhig, so schlimm ist der Taunus auch nicht!


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

Ich bin gespannt was da noch kommt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Endspurt in der Bundesliga. 2 Spieltage vor dem Saisonende.

Unsere große Liebe, unsere Leidenschaft, unsere Eintracht steht mit dem Rücken zur Wand.

Nur 4 Punkte trennen uns vor dem bitteren Ende. Trennen uns vor dem, was eigentlich nicht sein kann, nicht sein darf. ABSTIEG.

Aber soweit wird es nicht kommen. Schon einmal sind wir dem Teufel in letzter Sekunde von der Schippe gesprungen. Nein, das war kein Glück, das war keine höhere Gewalt die uns begünstigte. 

Es war einfach das, was uns diesen Sport und unsere Eintracht so lieben lässt.

Und es ist das, was uns morgen und am nächsten Samstag einen spannenden, einen unterhaltsamen,  einen lustigen, einen verzweifelten, einen trau... (nein, das nicht, das wird nicht geschehen), einen emotionalen und letztendlich einen Moment des Glücks bescheren wird.

ADLERFIEBER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (11. Mai 2007)

@Buder Jö[email protected] Ich verstehe Deine Verzweiflung. Dieses "in der Luft hängen" und nicht zu wissen, was Ende nächster Woche sein wird, ist sehr beängstigend. Ich fühle mich auch so tatenlos ausgeliefert. Ich verstehe Dich!

Gruß


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

Hätte man sich denken können.


----------



## Ippie (11. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Endspurt in der Bundesliga. 2 Spieltage vor dem Saisonende.
> 
> Unsere große Liebe, unsere Leidenschaft, unsere Eintracht steht mit dem Rücken zur Wand.
> 
> ...


war wohl eine Minute zu spät, mein Adler-Bekenntnis


----------



## Kulminator (11. Mai 2007)

@ Bruder: ab ins Eintracht Forum ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Was hängt ihr euch auch so voreilig da rein.  

Ich lasse die Welt an meiner momentanen Gemütslage teilhaben. Öffne mein Herz dem Universum. 

Ich weiss, ich teile dieses Leid, diese Leidenschaft, diese Liebe, diese Verzweiflung, diese Ohnmacht, diese Angst mit vielen. 

Ich freue mich darauf, wenn wir uns in Kürze lachend, erleichtert, mit Freudentränen in den Augen in den Armen liegen und uns zuversichtlich auf die bevorstehende Saison in der ersten Liga vorbereiten werden.


----------



## der-silberfisch (11. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Unsere große Liebe, unsere Leidenschaft, unsere Eintracht steht mit dem Rücken zur Wand.



- Nicht "Unsere" sondern "Deine" -  

- Sie stehen da wo sie Spielerisch hin gehören  - am Abgrund   Vielleicht sind sie ja morgen einen Schritt weiter  

- diese EintrachtSpammerei ist dermaßen OT, vielleicht findest du hier jemanden den es interessiert  

und nun zurück zu Thema (Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und nähere Umgebung)  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Eben erreichte mich eine recht interessante Information.

Beim Bike-Festival am Lago hat man das Lager der auf dem dortigen Scott-Stand ausgestellten Bikes geknackt und selbige einem sehr eigenwilligen Eigentümerwechsel unterzogen.

Das Dreiste an der Sache ist, Scott war in einem der besten Hotels in Riva untergebracht und es existierte zudem ein hoteleigener Sicherheitsdienst.

Wieder ein Argument, warum ich solchen Festivalbesuchen mit eigenem Bike reserviert gegenüber stehe. Dieses Mal traf es Scott, aber es hätte auch der Bikekeller in einem Hotel von Urlaubern (so nenne ich die nicht professionellen Anwesenden einfach mal) sein können.


----------



## fohns (11. Mai 2007)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> - Nicht "Unsere" sondern "Deine" -
> - Sie stehen da wo sie Spielerisch hin gehören  - am Abgrund   Vielleicht sind sie ja morgen einen Schritt weiter



Silberfisch, so harsche worte vor Deinem urlaub??
Dir trotzdem einen schönen urlaub  




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Endspurt in der Bundesliga. 2 Spieltage vor dem Saisonende.
> Unsere große Liebe, unsere Leidenschaft, unsere Eintracht steht mit dem Rücken zur Wand.
> Nur 4 Punkte trennen uns vor dem bitteren Ende. Trennen uns vor dem, was eigentlich nicht sein kann, nicht sein darf. ABSTIEG.
> Aber soweit wird es nicht kommen. Schon einmal sind wir dem Teufel in letzter Sekunde von der Schippe gesprungen. Nein, das war kein Glück, das war keine höhere Gewalt die uns begünstigte.
> Es war einfach das, was uns diesen Sport und unsere Eintracht so lieben lässt.



ich bin immer ganz hin und weg, wenn unser Bruder philosphisch in die abgründe der menschlichen seele hinabsteigt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich dachte zunächst beim lesen Deines kettenbriefs, Dich beschäftigt unsere nichbeschäftigung mit Deinem versuch, das thema fahrtechnik immer wieder in die allgemeine aufmerksamkeit zu rücken.






viele grüße vom 
fohns.
der sieht sich auch nächste saison mit "unserer" eintracht in der 1. liga.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Mai 2007)

Bei mir ist es Essig mit dem Taunus bin gesundheitlich nicht ganz auf der Höhe.
Werde wenn überhaupt am SA und/oder SO ein wenig im schon vermisstem Spessart fahren.

Unsere Eintracht bleibt drin !!!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Dann lass uns doch mal unverbindlich für den Sonntag nachmittag eine kleine Runde überlegen.

Aber in der Hauptsache - Gute Besserung.


----------



## Google (11. Mai 2007)

Tach allerseits  

@[email protected] Schade das Du morgen nicht dabei sein kannst  @[email protected] Wir müssen es unbedingt mal wieder schaffen, ne möglichst geschlossene Wölferunde zu fahren !! Ich vermisse Euch  

Genug der Tränen, neues Thema:

Wegen einem offiziellen Stammtisch habe ich mal eine Umfrage gestartet wann die meisten können. Bitte stimmt bis kommenden Mittwoch ab weil dann die Umfrage geschlossen ist. Wenn klar ist wann die meisten können, bitte ich  noch um gute Vorschläge für eine Location und werde dann einfach eine aus den Vorschlägen festlegen. So bin ich halt (ich mach auch einen  )

Hier die

*Umfrage zum Termin für unseren Stammtisch*

Weitere Anfrage:

Ich werde die kommende Woche Montag und Dienstag biken. Weil es schon lange hell ist, wollte ich die Steinbruchtour ab 19:00 Uhr anbieten. Bei Bedarf mit kleiner Einkehr   Bitte gebt mir doch Rückmeldung ob Interesse besteht und an welchem Tag Ihr könnt. Ich werde dann einen entsprechenden Eintrag machen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (12. Mai 2007)

steinbruchtour wollte ich gerne mal fahren.
geht bei mir nur dienstag.


----------



## fohns (12. Mai 2007)

die trikotfrage sollte vielleicht nochmal aufgegriffen werden...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich habe mal ne umfrage gestartet, wie viele überhaupt ein trikot haben wollen: Klick_umfrage.

ich könnte mich hier für eines der eher schlicht gehaltenen "innovative"-designs erwärmen. es ist auch möglich, individuelle frames in das trikot einarbeiten zu lassen. auch fotos 
naja, fotos müssen nicht unbedingt sein. 
offensichtlich gibt es aber nur einen schnitt mit verschiedenen armlängen und reißverschlussversionen. 
meine meinung: lieber etwas schlichter als zu aufgedonnert.

wie gehts weiter?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2007)

Erstmal das Wichtige:






Zur Frage von Fohns. Ich bin immer noch nicht von der Idee angetan.


----------



## bike69 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Bruder,

wie war es im Taunus ???

Info *sabber* 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Erstmal das Wichtige:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2007)

Das war echt eine geschmeidige Runde. Der Feldberg ist etwas höher als der Hahnenkamm. Aber irgendwann ist man auch oben. Runter gings entspannt auf sehr schönen Trails. 

Leider hatte es am Vormittag geregnet. Die Schlammpackung war zu ertragen, aber die nassen Wurzeln sind sehr heimtückisch. 

Da uns aber nur noch ein Hans Rey etwas beibringen kann, war das aber kein Kriterium.  

Alles weitere - auch zu Finale - dann später.


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2007)

Ja, war echt klasse mal im Taunus über die Steine zu hoppeln  Da hab ich doch gleich mal wieder registriert wie gut mein Fusion in den Trails geht  

Und der Kuuche im Naturfreundehaus war einfach legger 


fohns schrieb:


> ich habe mal ne umfrage gestartet, wie viele überhaupt ein trikot haben wollen: Klick_umfrage.


Danke das Du auch aktiv wirst. Ich denke wir kriegen genug Trikots zusammen. Und wenn wir erst mal die Layouts, Stoffe und hoffentlich auch ein paar Logovorschläge zeigen und zuguterletzt das Trikot i seiner Vollendung steht, dann hab ich gar keine Bedenken mehr  

Es hat sich zwar nur einer wegen der Steinbruchtour geäussert, Ich habe Sie dennoch mal für Dienstag 19:00 Uhr eingestellt.

*Steinbruchtour am Dienstag*​
Das Wetter für Dienstag sieht nicht hervorglänzend aus, mal abwarten. Im Notfall würd ich auch die Tour auf Mittwoch verschieben. Wenns generell kaum oder kein Interesse für die Tour gibt, dann schmeiss ich sie wieder raus oder fahre mit fohns früher.

Am Montag wollt ich so gegen 17:00 Uhr am Main langspacken, vielleicht wieder das lange Elend hoch. Wer Lust/Zeit hat einfach bei mir oder im Thread melden. LMB-Eintrag mach ich keinen.

Bis bald im Wald

Google
*
Hier ist die Stammtischumfrage bis Mittwoch!*


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2007)

Schön das es Euch gafallen hat!
Es war nur schade das die Wege so naß waren, der Fahrspaß ist im trockenen um einiges höher, ne falsch, er ist einfach noch höher  Wenn mal wieder die Sonne scheint und die Trails abgetrocknet sind, wird nochmal ne Tour angeboten. Eine mit viel Trails, Singletrails und dem Hubbel  Bei Eurem Fahrkönnen sehe ich da nicht das geringste Prolem, Ihr seid gut genug und auch Mann genug um selbst einschätzen zu können was Ihr schiebt und was Ihr fahrt. 


Aber ich will auch mal die Sahneschnittchen bei Euch kennenlernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (13. Mai 2007)

"Adler auf der brust, 
nie mehr zweite liga
wir habens doch gewusst -
und hier sind wir wieder"

---------------------------------------


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand Lust heute so ab 13-14 Uhr ab B8 Parkplatz eine Tour zu fahren ?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schön das es Euch gafallen hat!
> Es war nur schade das die Wege so naß waren, der Fahrspaß ist im trockenen um einiges höher, ne falsch, er ist einfach noch höher  Wenn mal wieder die Sonne scheint und die Trails abgetrocknet sind, wird nochmal ne Tour angeboten. Eine mit viel Trails, Singletrails und dem Hubbel  Bei Eurem Fahrkönnen sehe ich da nicht das geringste Prolem, Ihr seid gut genug und auch Mann genug um selbst einschätzen zu können was Ihr schiebt und was Ihr fahrt.
> 
> 
> Aber ich will auch mal die Sahneschnittchen bei Euch kennenlernen



Ja, war eine Suprt Tour trotz dem Wetter. 
Werde auf dein Angebot zurück kommen. 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Mai 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust heute so ab 13-14 Uhr ab B8 Parkplatz eine Tour zu fahren ?
> 
> Gruß Patrick


Servus Ede,
Ich mache heute einen faulen, habe mir gestern die ganze Kraft aus den Beinen getreten. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Matric (13. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Es hat sich zwar nur einer wegen der Steinbruchtour geäussert, Ich habe Sie dennoch mal für Dienstag 19:00 Uhr eingestellt.
> 
> *Steinbruchtour am Dienstag*​
> Das Wetter für Dienstag sieht nicht hervorglänzend aus, mal abwarten. Im Notfall würd ich auch die Tour auf Mittwoch verschieben. Wenns generell kaum oder kein Interesse für die Tour gibt, dann schmeiss ich sie wieder raus oder fahre mit fohns früher.
> ...



Hallo Google,

an der Steinbruchtour wäre ich wieder sehr interessiert, ich könnte aber leider nur am Montag. 
Also wenn sich da eine Mehrheit fände ...   

Ansonsten würde ich am Mo dann evtl. beim Mainspacken teilnehmen, muss nur erst noch meinen Crosser flicken.  

Bzgl. Deiner Stammtischumfrage: Meine Zusage für den 22.06. ist nur unter Vorbehalt, also ggf. bitte wieder streichen. Danke.

@[email protected] Gibt es schon Planungen für das nächste WE? Ich hätte Interesse für Sa., den 19.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Mai 2007)

Sorry, Partick. Habe deine Frage zu spät gesehen. 

Na ja, ich verschwinde jetzt erst mal Im Keller und bringe den Bock wieder auf Vordermann.

Steinbrüche am Dienstag klingt gut. Mal sehen wann ich aus dem Büro rauskomme. Deswegen die Anmeldung nur mit starkem Vorbehalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. Mai 2007)

N'abend allerseits  

@[email protected] Die Steinbruchtour bleibt wohl auffem Dienstag, es gibt schon 2 Anmeldungen und Bruder will auch mitfahren wenn er es schafft. Die Wetteraussicht für den Dienstag wurde ja auch schon zum besseren hin korrigiert.

Dann wirst Du wohl Dein Crosser für Morgen aktivieren müssen, wobei ich selbst mit dem Mtb fahre, weil es ja auch die Rückersbacher oder das lange Elend hoch geht. Also sehen wir uns Morgen um 17:00 Uhr am Druckhaus ? 20:00 Uhr will ich wieder zurück sein. Noch jemand der mitfährt??

Zu Deiner Samstagsanfrage: Ich kann wieder mal nur am Samstag, es würde also passen. Ich warte mal ab was sich im Laufe der Woche evtl. noch von den anderen Wölfen oder auch Eisbären ergibt. Ich fahre auf alle Fälle und biete auch selbst was an wenns sein muß. Also einfach mal bis in etwa Donnerstag abwarten.

*Ach...Mein geliebtes Pferdchen  Sieht es nicht wieder lecker aus  Nachdem es gestern auf dem Feldi sooo braaaav gespurt hat, hat es heute eine Wäsche und gute Pflege einfach verdient  *





Grüße

Google

*
Hier ist die Stammtischumfrage bis Mittwoch!*


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hab mal für den Mittwoch eine Tour eingetragen.

Gruß P.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Mai 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab mal für den Mittwoch eine Tour eingetragen.
> 
> Gruß P.



... bin ich dabei, wenn ich bis dahin mein rotes Wildes bestückt mit Martas zurückhabe ... Und wenn ich es vorher schon bekomme, werde ich mir ggf auch die Steinbrüche unter die Nobbys nehmen...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## JSchmitt (14. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen:

@Alle: auch wenn es etwas spät ist ... es hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch in Schotten zu fahren und zu finishen. Auch wenn ich dreimal abgestiegen bin und einer jungen dame noch mit Ihrer Kette geholfen habe, bin ich doch recht zufrieden mit der Leistung. Ich muß auf jeden Fall wieder mehr fahren und Ausdauer und Technik trainieren. Frammersbach wird auf jeden Fall gefahren, da müßte es schon aus Eimern regnen!

@Bruder Jörn: Scott Story und bewachte Hotels - wer traut schon einem bewachten Parkplatz/Hotel in Südeuropa ... dies sollte schon hinlänglich bekannt sein, dass hier aller Voraussicht nach Absprachen herrschen ...

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## Matric (14. Mai 2007)

@[email protected] Wenn ich mitfahre, melde ich mich auf jeden Fall vorher bei Dir. Wenn Du also Nichts von mir hörst, klappt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

@google: Ich würd auch gern mitfahren, leider bin ich in Basel. Ich hoffe auf ne baldige Wiederholung !


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... bin ich dabei, wenn ich bis dahin mein rotes Wildes bestückt mit Martas zurückhabe ... Und wenn ich es vorher schon bekomme, werde ich mir ggf auch die Steinbrüche unter die Nobbys nehmen...
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



Steinbrüche, Hahnenkamm, Buchberg und Barbarossa - meine beiden Martas und mein rotes Wildes wollen euch... 

ES IST FERTIG!  

ich liebe es , mich selbst zu zitieren


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2007)

Isch abe Dein Bike schoon gesehen  

*Schlechte Nachrichten für die morgige Steinbruchtour  Ich muß sie leider absagen * Selbst wenn es Morgen nicht mehr regnet, sind die Wege wegen des heutigen Dauerregens speziell um die Steinbrüche sehr schlammig und machen nicht wirklich Spass (wie es sein soll wenn man dort schon mal fährt).

Nicht böse sein. Die Steinbruchtour soll in guter Erinnerung bleiben und immer ein kleines Highlight sein  

*Ich habe die Tour nun um eine Woche verschoben auf Dienstag den 22.05.07*

*Steinbruchtour am Dienstag den 22.05.2007​*
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt dabei sein  @[email protected] Deine Chance  

Grüße


Google


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2007)

Ich hab aber auch noch eine eine gute Neuigkeit  

Einen Sponsor fÃ¼r unser Trikot habe ich schon gefunden  Damit werden die Trikots schon mal immerhin 5â¬ gÃ¼nstiger  Ich bin weiter auf der Suche. Ãberlegt doch auch einmal wenn Ihr anhauem kÃ¶nntet..Euer Arbeitgeber? Die kÃ¶nnen das aus der Portokasse bezahlen  Fragen kostet nix  

*@Zu meinen nun geplanten Touren diese [email protected]*
Morgen fahre ich nun Main wenn das Wetter einigermassen ist. Allerdings ab 17:00 Uhr. Vielleicht kann ja einer von Euch  

*Edit* @[email protected] Ich habe Dein Tourenangebot fÃ¼r Mittwoch total vergessen und fahre jetzt natÃ¼rlich bei Dir mit !! (UrsprÃ¼nglich wollt ich bei der Konkurrenz mitfahren. Ojeh! ;-))

Zum Wochenende hat sich bei mir auch ne Ãnderung ergeben. Ich kann jetzt nur am Sonntag fahren. Allerdings kÃ¶nnte es sein das ich einen OdenwaldCross mitfahre. Entweder Renner oder Mtb. Ich weiÃ noch nichts genaueres. Info folgt fÃ¼r die Interessierten.

Bis bald

Google

*
Hier ist die Stammtischumfrage bis Mittwoch!*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Nächste Woche bin ich in Düsburch, daher bleiben mir die Steinbrüche versagt. 

Aber jetzt mal ganz was anderes:

Hab ich hier eigentlich meinen Scott-Dealer schon mal gelobt? Das war am Samstag eine sensationelle Performance [big_hands].  Danke dem Team von *Fahrrad Landau*.  

Was ist passiert? Um 11.00 ist Start für die Plauscher-Wölfe-Tour in Oberursel. Um viertel nach zehn lade ich meine Sachen ins Auto und stelle einen Speichenbruch fest. Natürlich habe ich keine Ersatzspeichen im Haus. Um halb elf falle ich mit meinem Rad wie ein Runningback beim Football in den Laden ein. Ich schildere meine Not. 

Michael schaut sich im Laden um, es sind einige Kunden anwesend. Ein Blick auf die Uhr, ein Blick zum Bike, ein Blick auf das halb zusammengebaute Hollanddreigangrad im Montageständer. Sofort die Anweisungen an seine Mitarbeiter. Montageständer freimachen, Speiche im F1-Tempo wechseln, wartende Kunden charmant mit einen frisch aufgebrühten Espresso um Nachsicht bitten. Binnen 10 Minuten war die Messe gesungen, mein Bike wieder fahrbereit.

Perfektion in Sachen Kundenservice (gegenüber allen Anwesenden), Werkstatt und Organisation. 

So war ich nur eine gute Viertelstunde zu spät und konnte an der gelungenen Tour teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2007)

@ Bruder: interessante Geschichte. Wenn man bedenkt, was für Horrorgeschichten über manch andere Bikeläden geschrieben werden, ist dies mal eine sehr positive Beichte...

Zu blöd nur, daß das mein Hollanddreigangrad war, welches wegen deinem Scotti nicht fertig wurde... Neeee... net wahr...


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich in Düsburch, daher bleiben mir die Steinbrüche versagt.


 Shitte ! Es wäre Morgen aber keine Freude geworden.

Dann aber noch ein bisschen Werbung von mir ! Jungs, unser erster Sponsor für das Trikot ist *Bikeactive in Großkrotzenburg*. Also der Günter bei dem ich meine Bikes machen lass. Der hat auch einen klasse Service, kann nie nein sagen und weiß was er tut, weil er selbst ambitionierter Mountainbiker und Schrauber ist. Wenn was am Bike ist, kann man einfach anrufen und zu 99% gleich vorbei schauen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Bruder: interessante Geschichte. Wenn man bedenkt, was für Horrorgeschichten über manch andere Bikeläden geschrieben werden, ist dies mal eine sehr positive Beichte...
> 
> Zu blöd nur, daß das mein Hollanddreigangrad war, welches wegen deinem Scotti nicht fertig wurde... Neeee... net wahr...



Welches war es denn, das rote oder das grüne Klappergestell?


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich in Düsburch, daher bleiben mir die Steinbrüche versagt.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ganz was anderes:
> 
> ...



Zum Glück kam er zu spät, um 11Uhr hat es nämlich geregnet.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab aber auch noch eine eine gute Neuigkeit
> 
> Einen Sponsor für unser Trikot habe ich schon gefunden  Damit werden die Trikots schon mal immerhin 5 günstiger  Ich bin weiter auf der Suche. Überlegt doch auch einmal wenn Ihr anhauem könntet..Euer Arbeitgeber? Die können das aus der Portokasse bezahlen  Fragen kostet nix
> 
> ...



Da ich keine Lust habe wie eine Werbetafel durch den Wald zu fahren, werde ich mich aus der Trikot Sache wohl zurückziehen.
Ich hoffe nur ihr nehmt mich auch in Zivil noch mit.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Solange ich mit meinen weißen P...-Handschuhen mitfahren darf, darfst du auch ohne Werbebande durch den Wald radeln.


----------



## bike69 (14. Mai 2007)

Nen Abend Zusammen,

leider ist mein MTB immer noch bei Ghoast :-(( Ich hoffe es ist bis Mittwoch wieder zurück ist.......dann kann ich endlich wieder mit Euch durch den Wald ziehen ...... 

Danke hier an Oli, der immer tapfer mit mir und dem Renner durch die Gegend zieht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Immerhin kannst du dich mit den Wetterprognosen trösten.

Am Vatertag ist Regen vorhergesagt. Zum Glück wird das Wetter dann zum WE besser, der Regen wird wieder wärmer.

Wer ist denn über das (lange) Wochenende überhaupt im Lande und würde eine Tour fahren wollen? Donnerstag oder Sonntag stünden zur Auswahl.

Habt ihr für die Alpen schon Regenklamotten? Wir könnten ja mal die Tauglichkeit testen.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da ich keine Lust habe wie eine Werbetafel durch den Wald zu fahren, werde ich mich aus der Trikot Sache wohl zurückziehen.
> Ich hoffe nur ihr nehmt mich auch in Zivil noch mit.
> 
> // Rocky



bin eigentlich auch kein Freund der Werbung, aber im Falle von Bike Activ würde ich auch ne Ausnahme machen. Der Günter ist echt klasse...   und dort kann man unter besonders günstigen Umständen Rotwild bewundern, gelle Google...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer ist denn über das (lange) Wochenende überhaupt im Lande und würde eine Tour fahren wollen? Donnerstag oder Sonntag stünden zur Auswahl.



Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag wäre mir genehm....


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> leider ist mein MTB immer noch bei Ghoast :-(( Ich hoffe es ist bis Mittwoch wieder zurück ist.......dann kann ich endlich wieder mit Euch durch den Wald ziehen ......



ich hab ein Schlauchboot im Keller liegen - das passt im Moment eh besser...

Sieh mal zu, daß du bald wieder einsatzbereit bist.


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da ich keine Lust habe wie eine Werbetafel durch den Wald zu fahren, werde ich mich aus der Trikot Sache wohl zurückziehen.


 Dann kratz schon mal Dein "Liteville" und "Rocky" vom Rahmen  

Hast Du überhaupt schonmal das Logo von Bike Activ gesehen ? Wüsste nicht was da so schlimm daran ist (siehe Logo rechts oben):

http://www.bike-activ.de/

Wahrscheinlich gibts eh nur den einen Sponsor. 

Aber wenn Du kein Trikot willst ist das auch ok. Es wird genug Abnehmer geben  Gegen eine Gebühr von 5 Euro bist Du natürlich weiterhin auf den Touren willkommen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2007)

Ich sag auch DO, FR, und SA. SO nur wenn Wetter viel besser als SA.


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und dort kann man unter besonders günstigen Umständen Rotwild bewundern, gelle Google...


 Ich hab nur die Marta gesehen...Oder wars ne Louise


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab nur die Marta gesehen...Oder wars ne Louise



tja, beim Anblick der Marta kann man schon mal Zeit und Raum vergessen... Bei der Louise passiert das nur bei 203 mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Mai 2007)

@Google

Schade, dass es diesmal wieder nicht mit der Steinbruchtour klappt. Ich bin nicht da. Ich werde Euren Fred aber weiter unter strenger Beobachtung halten . Die Steinbruchtour interessiert mich auch.  
Wenn ich an den Schlüsselstellen vllt. auch nur zuschauen kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> (Ursprünglich wollt ich bei der Konkurrenz mitfahren. Ojeh! ;-))
> Google


*GELESEN *    

@[email protected] ist es wenigstens die rote Zora ähh Marta geworden  Und was fürn LRS 

Wenn ich hier von Geistern und Schrotti lese könnt ich gerade wieder mein *C'dale*  Babberl posten


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Dann wollen wir mal sehen wie das Wetter am Donnerstag wird.

Freitag ist für mich normaler Arbeitstag. Samstag, was wird wohl am Samstag sein? Richtig geraten.


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *GELESEN *


Da will sich einer doch nur drücken!  

Mal schauen, vllt komm ich auch wieder mit, dann braucht unser Google auch keine Angst mehr haben, als letzter oben anzukommen.  

Aber ist schon ein bisschen merkwürdig, dass die einen um 18:59 von der einen Seite den Berg hochfahren und um 19:00 die anderen wahrscheinlich von der anderen Seite...


----------



## fohns (15. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> tja, beim Anblick der Marta kann man schon mal Zeit und Raum vergessen... Bei der Louise passiert das nur bei 203 mm...



Du sagst es!

@Bike
hat mir doch auch spaß gemacht.
nun steht mein renner in der inspektion...

@Google
werbung auf dem trikot muss nicht sein.
die paar kröten haben wir doch auch noch

schade wegen der steinbruchtour. hast aber recht wegen der schlammpackung.

@Ede-Tours
ich meld mich hier wieder, wenn ich weiß, ob das am mittwoch klappt.


viele grüße vom
fohns


----------



## bike69 (15. Mai 2007)

Gumo,

bei mir ging auch Do. Sa. So. event. auch Fr.   Nun brauche ich nur noch mein MTB.

@ Bruder, ich habe noch keine Regenkleidung, hast Du / Ihr einen Tip für mich ??

Wenn wir schon nicht zusammen zum Fahren kommen, könnten wir uns doch spontan auf ein Bier treffen )


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Dann kratz schon mal Dein "Liteville" und "Rocky" vom Rahmen
> 
> Hast Du Ã¼berhaupt schonmal das Logo von Bike Activ gesehen ? WÃ¼sste nicht was da so schlimm daran ist (siehe Logo rechts oben):
> 
> ...



@[email protected]
Ich glaube das mit dem "Liteville" und "Rocky" vom Rahmen kratzen kann man mit Werbung auf einem Trikot nicht vergleichen. Und fÃ¼r 5â¬ Ersparniss werde ich bestimmt keine Werbung durch den Wald fahren.

@[email protected]
Die Werbung ist auch nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund. Ich persÃ¶nlich mag diese Gruppenuniformierung nicht. Ich betrachte das Ganze als Hobby und das sollte es auch bleiben.
So langsam habe ich das GefÃ¼hl der eigentliche Geist "zusammen radeln" geht zwischen der umfragerei fÃ¼r Trikots und Stammtisch  verloren. 

GruÃ Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (15. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] ist es wenigstens die rote Zora ähh Marta geworden  Und was fürn LRS



Hab die ganz normale schwarze Marta genommen - für die SL Gold hätte ich 50 Eur Aufpreis zahlen müssen - das waren mir die paar Gramm nicht wert. Der LRS ist wie wir es eigentlich schon besprochen hatten: DT Swiss 240S Nabe, DT 4.2 Felge und DT Swiss Speichen - robust halt, nicht zu schwer und einfach hübsch anzusehen....  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Gumo,
> 
> bei mir ging auch Do. Sa. So. event. auch Fr.   Nun brauche ich nur noch mein MTB.
> 
> ...



Spontanität herrscht. Wie sieht's am Donnerstag aus?


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2007)

@[email protected] Wenn MtbEde was anbietet, fahr ich natürlich da mit. Wir können ja mal durchfohnen. Evtl. ein kleines Gipfeltreffen veranstalten.  

@[email protected] Kein Hobby ohne Trikot  Spässle.....Kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden.

@ fohns, alle @ Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Wurscht ob auf dem Trikot Werbung drauf ist oder nicht, ob das Trikot 30, 35 oder 40 Euro kostet. Ich dachte ich tät was Gutes wenn ich was wegen des Preises mache. Dann lasse mers halt. Wenn jemand ein Logovorschlag hat oder eins erarbeiten kann, bitte herantreten! Da happerts (noch)!

Und jetzt zum Hauptthema Biken:

Bei mir siehts am Donnerstag seehr schlecht aus. Freitag muß ich arbeiten, Samstag geht auch net.

Diejenigen, die sich als verlorenes Würstchen an einem Sonntag wiederfinden, können ja beim geplanten OdenwaldX von Erdi01, Andreas und mir mitfahren  Nährer Infos folgen

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Mai 2007)

Bei den Wetteraussichten muß ich nicht in den Odenwald. Naß werden kann ich auch hier.

@Fohns - sag mal, du und deine Inspektionsintervalle. Was machst du nur mit den Rädern? So materialmordend habe ich deine Fahrweise gar nicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## bike69 (15. Mai 2007)

Bin am Donnerstag dabei, um der Spotanität genüge zu tragen )
Mal schauen wann und wo.... Was hattest Du vor, so gegen Abend wäre klasse oder nach einer Tour... 

@Alle, wer hätte noch Zeit und Lust ???




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Spontanität herrscht. Wie sieht's am Donnerstag aus?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Mai 2007)

Das wird dann wohl eher am Abend was. Die Wetterprognosen sind nicht berauschend, eine evtl. Tour wird wohl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser fallen.

Gibt's den Laden im Wilhelmsbader Bahnhof noch? Oder hast du einen besseren Vorschlag?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Mai 2007)

Bei Schlechtwetter könnte ich Donnerstag abend auch... bei Schönwetter leider nicht. Alternativ würde ich das Central oder das ChocoCino in Hanau vorschlagen.. oder aber ganz klassisch das Hannenfass...


----------



## BlackTrek (15. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gibt's den Laden im Wilhelmsbader Bahnhof noch?


Ich denk schon. Heisst "Havana" und bietet Pseudo-Karibisch/Mexikanische Kost. Gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bei Schlechtwetter könnte ich Donnerstag abend auch... bei Schönwetter leider nicht. Alternativ würde ich das Central oder das ChocoCino in Hanau vorschlagen.. oder aber ganz klassisch das Hannenfass...



Entspannen mit Hannen.


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bei den Wetteraussichten muß ich nicht in den Odenwald. Naß werden kann ich auch hier.


 Aaah so ! Klar! Der OdenwaldCross wird auch nur bei Trockenheit gefahren  Ansonsten bin ich dann am Sonntag gaaanz spontan  Wärst Du denn den Odenwaldcross überhaupt mitgefahren? Schnell wech! 



Wegen Donnerstagabend werd ich meine ganze Energie aufbringen damits klappt. Haltet mich auf den Laufendem  

BITTE MACHT MIR DAS WETTER NICHT SO SCHLECHT ! Ich bin noch voller Hoffnung 



Und jetzt geh ich gleich Biken! Soll kommen was wolle!!


----------



## fohns (15. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Bin am Donnerstag dabei, um der Spotanität genüge zu tragen )
> Mal schauen wann und wo.... Was hattest Du vor, so gegen Abend wäre klasse oder nach einer Tour...
> @Alle, wer hätte noch Zeit und Lust ???



ich entscheide dann auch spontan  
vor allem würd ichs gerne vom ausgang der EDE-tour am morgigen abend abhängig machen.
aber hannenfass ist mal ein guter vorschlag.



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Fohns - sag mal, du und deine Inspektionsintervalle. Was machst du nur mit den Rädern? So materialmordend habe ich deine Fahrweise gar nicht in Erinnerung.



heheheeee... nur das MTB wird geschont, der renner gewetzt.
im ernst: einfache erstinspektion vom renner.

@alle
wegen spessartwölfetrikot:
die 6 leute, die positiv gestimmt haben, haben sich mir gegenüber geoutet.
gibt es weitere interessenten, die sich noch nicht geäußert oder gemeldet haben?

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kedi (15. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01, @Google*



> @[email protected] Wenn MtbEde was anbietet, fahr ich natürlich da mit. Wir können ja mal durchfohnen. Evtl. ein kleines Gipfeltreffen veranstalten.



mir wird :kotz: schlecht. Da läuft doch was  .Was habt ihr vor? 

*Ciao, Sonny*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Aber ist schon ein bisschen merkwürdig, dass die einen um 18:59 von der einen Seite den Berg hochfahren und um 19:00 die anderen wahrscheinlich von der anderen Seite...


Ist das wirklich so, dann müßte ich mit "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" unterwegs sein. 

1 Minute von Dietzenbach nach Dettingen - WOW  

Wir werden erst wieder gegen 20 Uhr in Dettingen sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wenn MtbEde was anbietet, fahr ich natürlich da mit. Wir können ja mal durchfohnen. Evtl. ein kleines Gipfeltreffen veranstalten.
> Google


solange ...
*Blacky* 

 *Kedi*

... dabei sind kann ich auf *DICH* gern verzichten 




Nochmehr verzichte ich aber auf den angekündigten Regen morgen.



*@[email protected]* Ganz Ruuuhhhig, da ist morgen nichts im Busch. Kein Uphillrace oder Besäufnis auf dem Hahnenkamm.

Da sehen erstmal andere Events auf dem Programm. Mehr dazu gleich im Eisbären Thread.

Bevor es zum Uphillrace kommt wird das hier frühzeitig angekündigt, damit genug Zeit bleibt zum Messer wetzen 

(Gott, was gibt es alles für geile Smilies)


CU


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> die 6 leute, die positiv gestimmt haben, haben sich mir gegenüber geoutet.
> gibt es weitere interessenten, die sich noch nicht geäußert oder gemeldet haben?


 Gibt sicher noch mehr. Vielleicht schaff ich es noch Dir ne PN zu schicken, ansonsten reden wir morgen  

Hey Erdi01  

Ich freu mich schon auf den Odenwaldcross  Dann gibts 




Ich kann es nur empfehlen:

*Odenwaldcross​*
Ist mal was anderes als der Spessart, landschaftlich erlebenswert und man macht ja sowas nicht alle Tage. Entscheiden müßt Ihr freilich selbst.

Grüße


Google


----------



## bike69 (15. Mai 2007)

Entspann im Hannen ist ne feine Sache, so Meter heben )

@[email protected] was ist mit euch, wer hat noch Zeit und Lust  ??? (Rocky, Hot Rod, usw...)



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Entspannen mit Hannen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Mai 2007)

Hab ich was verpasst? Habe ich etwa eine Seite übersprungen? Habe ich keine Leseberechtigung mehr?

Einfach so einen Termin auf ein Schöppchen ohne vorherige Umfrage oder Abstimmung???

Altbier ist zwar nicht mein Favorite, aber mit euch gehe ich durch die Hölle [word].

Donnerstag ab 19.30 h. Wer da ist ist da. Wer nicht kommt, der braucht auch nicht zu gehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Mai 2007)

Btw. wer ist Pfingstsonntag im Lande?

Pfingst-Sonntag, 27. Mai - Am Tag der Spargel und nachts die Cölze 

19.00 Uhr
 Öffnung des Veranstaltungszelts zur großen Cölze-Nacht

Kriegen wir eine Kapermannschaft zusammen? Was sagt euer Kalender dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deifel (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...gehe ich durch die Hölle...




komm nur, ich warte schon...


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2007)

Moin,

Wetter für heute soll bescheiden werden. Mal abwarten

Und tschüss


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Btw. wer ist Pfingstsonntag im Lande?
> 
> Pfingst-Sonntag, 27. Mai - Am Tag der Spargel und nachts die Cölze
> 
> ...



@ Bruder: auch diesbezüglich erwarten wir eine formell korrekte Online-Umfrage, die nach modernsten statistischen Methoden ausgewertet wird. Und bitte die Ergebnisse in didaktisch geeigneter Form präsentieren...   

Bitte auch für alle, die nicht im Bembelländle geboren sind: was ist "Cölze"? Habe aufgrund meiner weiss-blauen Abstammung Verständnisprobleme??

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Aaah, unser diabolischer Freund traut sich mal wieder aus den Niederungen des Hades hervor. Gott zum Gruße.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie geht's denn so im Reich der Schatten? 

Jungs, lasst uns morgen mit ein paar Krügen Meßwein das Fegefeuer löschen.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wetter für heute soll bescheiden werden. Mal abwarten
> 
> Und tschüss



aber gestern abend wars dafür nochmal richtig gut. Schade, daß du die Steinbruchtour abgesagt hast. Nächste Woche bin ich leider nicht im Lande - würde aber schon gerne mal durch die Steinbrüche geführt werden. ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Wenn Kulmi so vehement nach einer demokratischen Umfrage bezüglich der gemeinsamen Gestaltung des Abends am Pfingstsonntag mit sofortiger, den Anforderungen des statistischen Bundesamtes entsprechenden Formvorschriften fordert, dann bitte:

Wer ist am Start und wer meint, er hätte was anders vor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die andere Frage, was ist Coelze? Eigentlich nichts anderes als DIE Rodenbacher Kultband. Das Konzert beginnt, und gefühlte fünf Minuten später steht das ganze Auditoium bereits auf Tischen und Bänken.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2007)

Also ich würde am Donnerstag Abend auch kommen!
Ihr müsst mir nur sagen wohin.
Was ist eigentlich mit einer Tour am Donnerstag?

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Hier geht's hin.

Gerüchten zufolge beträgt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 90%.

Tendenziell hatte ich mich schon auf einen geschmeidigen Nachmittag auf der Couch eingestellt. Aber wie das mit Tendenzen so ist, die ändern sich auch schon mal.


----------



## Deifel (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aaah, unser diabolischer Freund traut sich mal wieder aus den Niederungen des Hades hervor. Gott zum Gruße.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Deifel zum Gruße himmlischer Freund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Feuer brennt, ich kann mich nicht beklagen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meine zukünftigen Gesellen, bitte passt beim Löschen auf, die Finger sind schnell verbrannt und im Moment ist grad kein Platz hier unten. Alle Feuerstellen sind besetzt die neuen werden erst in ein paar Tagen fertiggestellt sein. Ich wäre aber gerne bereit zwei drei Stück für Euch zu reservieren. 
Mein besonderes interesse gilt natürlich dem Bruder, wenn Ihr den zuerst schicken könntet wär ich glücklich   



Was is den jetzt wieder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , muß mich leider entschuldigen, da will jemand nicht in seinem Topf bleiben. 



Beste Grüsse an die Konkurenz


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hier geht's hin.
> 
> Gerüchten zufolge beträgt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 90%.



In der Tat: die Wetteraussichten für Donnerstag sind auf Gottes Erden nicht so freundlich... 
Aber Freitag soll es einigermassen schön werden. Wer hat frei und hat Lust auf einen Ausflug? Soll ich eine Online-Umfrage starten, oder können wir uns hier im Thread zwischen Spessart/Frammersbach/Lohr oder Vulkanradweg entscheiden? Im ersteren Falle können wir in Hanau losfahren, im zweiten Falle müssten wir uns z.B. in Glauburg treffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Die Umfrage bei meinem Arbeitgeber führte zu dem Ergebnis, dass ich am Freitag arbeiten und nicht radeln gehe.

Saublöd. Warum halte ich mich nicht an die althergebrachte Weisheit: "Wer lange fragt, ..." Einfach machen ist eben doch die bessere Variante.

Apopos machen. Ich werde nachher für morgen, 19.00 h einen Tisch im Hannen-Fass reservieren. Einem LMB gibt's NICHT.


----------



## fohns (16. Mai 2007)

all diejenigen, die sich über die umfragen lustig machen, seien besonders herzlich gegrüßt vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2007)

Im Hinblick auf die aktuellen Schlechtwetterprognosen möchte ich Freitag nicht wirklich in den Spessart. Stattdessen ist gerade eben die Entscheidung für den Vulkanradweg gefallen. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr in Glauburg am Bahnhof. Ca 130 km und 950 hm. LMB folgt.... 

P.S.: die Strecke ist rennertauglich...


----------



## fohns (16. Mai 2007)

oooch....
dazu fehlt mir aber jetzt wirklich ne umfrage, Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (16. Mai 2007)

Der lockeren Info zum Gruss  Werde Morgen um 19:00 zur Messe mit dem Hannen Alt erscheinen  

@[email protected] Leider ist mein Bike heute immer noch nicht eingetroffen und damit sind mir die Wälder bis Freitag untersagt   

Werde mich mit dem Renner bewegen, um das treten nicht zu verlernen  

@[email protected] herzlich willkommen Deibel, habe Dich schon vermisst )



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Umfrage bei meinem Arbeitgeber führte zu dem Ergebnis, dass ich am Freitag arbeiten und nicht radeln gehe.
> 
> Saublöd. Warum halte ich mich nicht an die althergebrachte Weisheit: "Wer lange fragt, ..." Einfach machen ist eben doch die bessere Variante.
> 
> Apopos machen. Ich werde nachher für morgen, 19.00 h einen Tisch im Hannen-Fass reservieren. Einem LMB gibt's NICHT.


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> all diejenigen, die sich über die umfragen lustig machen, seien besonders herzlich gegrüßt vom
> fohns.


Ich sehe das ganz genauso ! Ich finde es schade, dass es hier immer wieder Leute gibt -und damit muß ich ganz deutlich Bruder Jörn hervorheben- die alles ins Lächerliche ziehen müssen oder Sticheln, nur weil sie es selbst nicht für gut erachten und damit keinerlei Toleranz den anderen gegenüber entgegenbringen. Spezialität hierbei ist es, den Finger immer wieder in die offene Wunde zu legen (Stichwort Zicken) und andere für das lustige Spielchen mit zu animieren.

Wahrscheinlich merken es die Leut - eingeschlossen Bruder Jörn - noch nicht einmal, dass sie mit Füssen tretenund zwar genau jene, die sich hier mit zumindest gut gemeinten Aktivitäten für die Gruppe einbringen wollensonst nichts!

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen mit einer Umfrage heraus zu bekommen wann die meisten Wölfe zum Stammtisch kommen können weil man sie gerne geschlossen sieht? Gerade weil ich den zitierten Geist des Bikens durch ewige Abstimmungsposts nicht verloren sehen wollte, habe ich die Umfrage gestartet.

Genau aus dem Grund hat auch sicherlich unser fohns die Trikotumfrage gestartet.

Ich könnte mehrere Beispiele nennen, die in der Vergangenheit so ähnlich abgelaufen sind. Das neuere Beispiel ist für mich nur noch das Tüpfelchen, dass ich persönlich mittlerweile so verärgert bin, dass ich mich Frage warum ich hier noch Zeit investiere, versuche es recht zu machen, obwohl man immer mehr Hohn und destruktive Kritik erntet.

Mir ist es bewusst, dass der größere Teil der Gruppe damit überhaupt nichts zu tun hat und es ist mir bewusst, dass ich mich mit dem Post ins Abseits stelle.

Wenns Dir nicht passt dann geh doch! Ich werde nicht ganz gehen. Aber zumindest solltet Ihr wissen, aus welchem Grund ich mich aus dem Thread stark zurückziehen werde. Mir ist die Luft einfach zu schwer geworden.

Allen anderen sei gesagt: Ihr wisst wie Ihr mich erreichen könnt. Ich gehe gerne mit Euch biken. Auch ich werde mich einfach bei Euch melden. Wo ich auch noch nach diesem Post erwünscht bin, werde ich schnell merken.

Leidenschaft die Leiden schafft Hmmm Stimmt wohl leider.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2007)

> Ich sehe das ganz genauso ! Ich finde es schade, dass es hier immer wieder Leute gibt -und damit muß ich ganz deutlich Bruder Jörn hervorheben- die alles ins Lächerliche ziehen müssen oder Sticheln, nur weil sie es selbst nicht für gut erachten und damit keinerlei Toleranz den anderen gegenüber entgegenbringen. Spezialität hierbei ist es, den Finger immer wieder in die offene Wunde zu legen (Stichwort Zicken) und andere für das lustige Spielchen mit zu animieren.



Ich kann in diesem Fall nur für mich sprechen!
Aber ich möchte nichts ins Lächerliche ziehen. Nur zu verbissen sollte man das alles nicht sehen.



> Wahrscheinlich merken es die Leut - eingeschlossen Bruder Jörn - noch nicht einmal, dass sie mit Füssen tretenund zwar genau jene, die sich hier mit zumindest gut gemeinten Aktivitäten für die Gruppe einbringen wollensonst nichts!
> 
> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen mit einer Umfrage heraus zu bekommen wann die meisten Wölfe zum Stammtisch kommen können weil man sie gerne geschlossen sieht? Gerade weil ich den zitierten Geist des Bikens durch ewige Abstimmungsposts nicht verloren sehen wollte, habe ich die Umfrage gestartet.



Es möchte hier sicherlich niemand die Aktivitäten eines Anderen mit Füssen treten!



> Ich könnte mehrere Beispiele nennen, die in der Vergangenheit so ähnlich abgelaufen sind. Das neuere Beispiel ist für mich nur noch das Tüpfelchen, dass ich persönlich mittlerweile so verärgert bin, dass ich mich Frage warum ich hier noch Zeit investiere, versuche es recht zu machen, obwohl man immer mehr Hohn und destruktive Kritik erntet.



???



> Wenns Dir nicht passt dann geh doch! Ich werde nicht ganz gehen. Aber zumindest solltet Ihr wissen, aus welchem Grund ich mich aus dem Thread stark zurückziehen werde. Mir ist die Luft einfach zu schwer geworden.



Warum klärst du das nicht intern?

Vielleicht siehst du das etwas zu verbissen! Wir alle benutzen diese Thread zum Biken und zur Kommunikation untereinander. Das da immer mal wieder etwas OT einfließt wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Man nimmt immer nur das wahr, was man wahrnehmen will.

Die nachstehenden Zeilen auch nur, weil ich namentlich genannt wurde. Es ist ein Gebot der Höflichkeit, wenn man angesprochen wurde, dieser Person auch zu antworten.

Dem aufmerksamen Leser ist sicher nicht entgangen, dass ich bei meinen Postings gerne einmal die Klaviatur der unterschiedlichen Ausdrucksformen beim Gebrauch der deutschen Sprache spiele. Wer dieser Art der Kommunikation nicht zugetan ist, dem ist die Lektüre meiner Beiträge freigestellt.

Die unterschwellige Kritik, jemanden wegen seiner Bemühungen (und deren Umsetzung) oder Einstellung in Lächerliche ziehen zu wollen, weise ich mit aller Entschiedenheit zurück.


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte mich hier mal als neutraler Beobachter einbringen. Ich fänd es schade, wenn sich Frank zurückziehen würde, kann das aber gut verstehen, da ich auch den ein oder anderen Post sehr angreifend fand.

Der Fred hier ist sehr abwechslungsreich. Er lebt von Franks organisatorischen Geschicken aber auch von den Einlagen des Bruders. Wobei es zum Plauschen ja auch einen Plauschfred gibt. 

Ich will und kann jetzt nicht weiter ausholen, denn ich muss langsam mal packen.

*Torbole ich komme..........*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Torbole ich komme..........*



Viel Spaß am Lago. 

Gute Reise
Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2007)

Herrje, was ist denn hier schon wieder los? 

Google, ich finde auch, daß manche Dinge zu verbissen gesehen und schlicht falsch interpretiert werden. Nimm doch nicht alles persönlich. Nicht alle gut gemeinten Aktivitäten finden eben bei Allen Zustimmung (man sollte doch jedem seine eigene Meinung zugestehen), wenngleich ich davon überzeugt bin, daß niemend etwas "mit Füssen zu treten" beabsichtigt. 

Ich für mich halte dein Verhalten und deine Folgerungen für unangemessen - aber das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Spass haben und miteinander Biken - das wollen wir doch, oder? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Torbole ich komme..........*



Viel Spaß und kommt gesund wieder. Mal sehen, was du nach deiner Rückkehr berichten wirst.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

Bei Euch is ja manchmal schlimmer wie bei uns 

He, vertragt Euch, Ihr seid doch ne tolle Truppe und das auf dem Trail und im Forum. Es wär schade wenn sich daran was ändern würde


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

deifel zu, jetzt ist ruh !



benutzt mehr smilies, das erleichtert meines erachtens die kommunikation allgemein.

und immer mit der nötigen lockerheit an die sache rangehen. das forum soll ja auch ein bißchen spaß machen und ich persönlich wäre nicht so oft hier, wenn es nicht immer wieder so viele lustige beiträge gäbe  

dazu gehört natürlich neben austeilen auch einstecken können und mal selbst ziel von einigen "verbalattacken" zu werden. am ende ist das meiste doch immer mit einer gesunden portion humor und (selbst-) ironie locker zu verkraften  

also reisst euch am riemen, sonst schick ich dem deifel noch ne pn, auf das er euch alle in sein fegefeuer holen möge  

euer


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Mai 2007)

Ich habe die 19 Uhr Tour leider wegen zu schlechtem Wetter rausgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Aaargh, Mist, bad news. 

Das Hannen hat morgen zu. Ich wollte eben einen Tisch reservieren, da bekam ich diese unschöne Info. Was machen wir stattdessen?

Kulmi, was war bitte noch mal dein Vorschlag? Central? Kenn ich selbst nicht, würde aber deiner Idee bedenkenlos folgen. Kannst du bitte versuchen einen Tisch klarzumachen.

Als Alternative käme dann der Wilhelmsbader Bahnhof in Frage. Ich bin jetzt leider gleich unterwegs und kann deswegen nicht mehr aktiv werden.


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> - die alles ins Lächerliche ziehen müssen oder Sticheln, nur weil sie es selbst nicht für gut erachten und damit keinerlei Toleranz den anderen gegenüber entgegenbringen. Spezialität hierbei ist es, den Finger immer wieder in die offene Wunde zu legen (Stichwort Zicken) und andere für das lustige Spielchen mit zu animieren.



Willste jetzt einen neuen Thread aufmachen?  

Also ganz ehrlich lieber Google, Du bist gerade in dieser Disziplin auch ein Spezialist und merkst es nicht, wie Du anderen auf die Füße trittst.

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen und sagen, man sollte das hier alles nicht zu verbissen sehen. 

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass hier keiner dabei ist, der absichtlich Streit sucht. (für irgendwelche Teufelchen leg ich natürlich nicht die Hand ins Feuer  )


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Als Alternative käme dann der Wilhelmsbader Bahnhof in Frage. Ich bin jetzt leider gleich unterwegs und kann deswegen nicht mehr aktiv werden.


Bin gestern da zufällig vorbeigekommen und kann melden, dass offen ist.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Kulmi, danke für die spontane Unterstützung.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aaargh, Mist, bad news.
> 
> Das Hannen hat morgen zu. Ich wollte eben einen Tisch reservieren, da bekam ich diese unschöne Info. Was machen wir stattdessen?
> 
> Kulmi, was war bitte noch mal dein Vorschlag? Central? Kenn ich selbst nicht, würde aber deiner Idee bedenkenlos folgen. Kannst du bitte versuchen einen Tisch klarzumachen.



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl: hab für uns  morgen ab 19 Uhr in Hanau im  Central im Obergeschoss reserviert. Das Central ist auf dem Hanauer Marktplatz (ehemals Cafe Weihermann)...

Es sind ausdrücklich ALLE Wölfe, Mitleser, Mitfahrer und Friends gerne willkommen. LMB gibt es auch von mir nicht.....


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Im Hinblick auf die aktuellen Schlechtwetterprognosen möchte ich Freitag nicht wirklich in den Spessart. Stattdessen ist gerade eben die Entscheidung für den Vulkanradweg gefallen. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr in Glauburg am Bahnhof. Ca 130 km und 950 hm. LMB folgt....
> 
> P.S.: die Strecke ist rennertauglich...



und hier könnt ihr euch für den Vulkanradweg am Freitag anmelden...


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und hier könnt ihr euch für den Vulkanradweg am Freitag anmelden...


den habe ich noch nie mit Blättern an den Bäumen gesehen.

Werd ich auch diesmal nicht, habe die Ehre zu arbeiten


----------



## bike69 (16. Mai 2007)

Puhhh, ist hier eine Luft.........

Wenn alle hier eine Meinung haben, so will ich meine Zutaten auch in den Topf werfen  

Das ist ja schlimmer als im Kindergarten  

Wenn es Bedarf nach Luftablassen gibt, sollten wir dem auch nach kommen und dies morgen Abend an einem Runden Tisch klären  

Wir sind doch schon gross und die Fähigkeit der Kommunikation, hat jeder hier in dem Forum und beim Biken schon bewiesen  

Also Google und alle die angesprochen wurden, sind morgen Abend dabei und dann lasst uns mal die Köpfe zusammen stecken und reden.

Ich würde es schade finden, wenn es nun die Straussennummer gibt und wir den Kopf in den Sand stecken


----------



## bike69 (16. Mai 2007)

*Das LOGO ist fertig*


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2007)

einfach perfekt... auf nem weissen Shirt - Weltklasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Mai 2007)

Gefällt mir richtig gut das Logo Cersten


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2007)

An dieser Stelle möchte möchte ich doch noch einmal einen Irrglauben aufklären. Herr Schriftführer, bitte notieren Sie:

[klug********rmodus] Der Strauß steckt den Kopf NICHT in den Sand. Vielmehr neigt er sein Gehör dem Erdboden zu, um in weiter Entfernung entstehende Schallwellen in Bodennähe aufzunehmen.  [/klug********rmodus]

So, nun mag es genug der leichtfertigen Formulierungen sein.

@Cersten - Logo ist sehr gelungen
@Kulmi - danke für die Organisation

Ich freue mich, morgen die ganze Bande mal wieder vereint an einem Tisch zu sehen.


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Wenn es Bedarf nach Luftablassen gibt, sollten wir dem auch nach kommen und dies morgen Abend an einem Runden Tisch klären


 Keine Angst Jungs! Ich werde Euch morgen nicht die Laune verderben.

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich den Post abschicken soll, weil mir klar war, dass ich damit viel Verdruss und Kritik ernten werde...Das es nicht gerade die geeignetste Lösung ist, öffentlich zu maulen.

Es gab aber einfach schon zu viele Begebenheiten, auch ausserhalb des Threads, worüber ich mich geärgert habe. Wenn man sich mehr ärgert als das es einen Freude bringt, muß man sich zurück ziehen.

Ich werde das jetzt auch nicht weiter breit treten oder auf die posts antworten, wer sich aber als Kritisierter angesprochen fühlt kann mich gerne persönlich fragen, ich gebe eine ehrliche Antwort...wie ich das immer getan habe.

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe ist mir klar, dass ich mich mit meiner Kritik ins Abseits stelle. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber für die Sache und vor allem für mich so besser, weil ich mich nicht mehr als Angriffsfläche verstehen muß und Abstand gewinnen kann. Wo ich noch als "Mitfahrer" erwünscht bin, werde ich ja sehen. 

Grüße

Frank

Der eine oder andere wird vielleicht noch "seine Erkenntnis" erleben


----------



## bike69 (17. Mai 2007)

Moin, Moin Bruder 

ätsch, stimmt nicht ) kannst Dir mal das 
http://www.taubenschlag.de/pics/tafel.JPG

Ausserdem hat Richard Strauss in der Alpensinfonie gesagt  mit all der zynischen Abgebrühtheit... wie tief du den Kopf in den Sand steckt, und ich sage dir, welche Angst Du hast. ...

Also, lass uns das heute Abend betrinken ))




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> [klug********rmodus] Der Strauß steckt den Kopf NICHT in den Sand. Vielmehr neigt er sein Gehör dem Erdboden zu, um in weiter Entfernung entstehende Schallwellen in Bodennähe aufzunehmen.  [/klug********rmodus]


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag,
ich bin ein Blutjunger Anfänger was das Biken angeht, bin aber sehr darann Interessiert auch mal eine Tour mitzumachen.

Zu meiner Person:
Name : Kai
Alter  : 23
Wohnort : Hanau Großauheim
Bike : Univega Alpina HT-550

Ja wie gesagt bin ein Anfänger was aber nicht heißt das ich keine Ausdauer habe. Das muss man dann mal sehen wenn ich mit euch mal Mitgefahren bin. Das heißt wenn ihr Interesse an mir habt.

Werde den öfters mal reinschauen vieleicht ergibt sich was.

Bis denne


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2007)

Morsche,

das Wetter ist ja wirklich so bescheiden wie vorhergesagt. 

@Cersten - kennst du das? So ganz ist das mit dem "Taubenschlag" nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ich habe es dort am eigenen Leib erfahren. Ist übrigens auch für Kids eine sehr interessante Location.

@Kai - welcome. Was verstehst du unter Anfänger? Kondition ist eine Sache, Fahrtechnik die andere Seite.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Kai - welcome. Was verstehst du unter Anfänger? Kondition ist eine Sache, Fahrtechnik die andere Seite.



Ich habe mir das Bike erst diese Woche geholt. Kondition habe ich, aber das mit der Fahrtechnik kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Was versteht man dadrunter genau??

Wie gesagt in der Hinsicht bin ich noch Anfänger!!!!

Wie gesagt ich werde das Forum mal beobachten und vieleicht ergibt sich ja eine Tour zusammen. Ich muss bestimmt erstmal sehen wie das so läuft. 
Da ich erst 6 jahre hier in Hanau Wohne ( komme aus Berlin) muss ich mal gucken wo ich mit den Fahrrad so fahren kann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2007)

Dann komm doch ganz einfach heute abend um sieben mal im Central vorbei.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Bike erst diese Woche geholt. Kondition habe ich, aber das mit der Fahrtechnik kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Was versteht man dadrunter genau??
> 
> Wie gesagt in der Hinsicht bin ich noch Anfänger!!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Kai,
bist du denn überhaupt schon mal mit deinem Bike gefahren? Dein Univega ist ja ein relativ gut ausgestattetes Hardtail. Willst du im Schwerpunkt ins Gelände? Downhill? Oder willst du Touren fahren? Oder einfach nur damit ins Schwimmbad düsen (und wahrscheinlich zu Fuss nach Hause, weil so ein hübsches Teil nicht lange unbeobachtet bleibt)?

Zum besseren gegenseitigen Verständnis bist du für heute abend gerne eingeladen zu einer lockeren Runde ins Cafe Central in Hanau. Wir treffen uns in relativ unregelmässigen Abständen immer wieder mal auf ein zwei Bierchen, um über Bikes und Trails zu philosophieren. Dabei können wir die Interessenlagen besprechen. Gib kurz Bescheid, ob du Zeit und Mut hast, um ein Erkennungszeichen zu vereinbaren.

Gruß Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matric (17. Mai 2007)

Moin moin,

ich wollte meine Frage bzgl. einer Tour am Sa. nochmal aufwärmen.

Hat keiner Lust/Zeit? Kulmi, MtbEde, Rocky, etc.?    

Ich dachte da vielleicht an eine Wiederholung unserer letzten Tour, also Klappermühlchen-Fernblick-Teufelsmühle-Hahnenkamm, oder was Ähnliches.

Ich muss am Fr. und am So. leider arbeiten und kann somit nicht fahren. 

Wenn ich nicht zu spät von meiner buckligen Verwandtschaft zurückkomme, schaue ich evtl. heute Abend auch mal im Central vorbei.
Soll aber keine Drohung sein.   

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen Beteiligten viel Spaß heute Abend und am WE bei den Touren.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Mai 2007)

Das mit dem Central weiß ich noch nicht 100%. Kann ich auch vorbeikommen wenn es Kurzfristig geht oder müsst ihr Plätze Reservieren? 

Ich hatte gestern das Vergnügen mal eine Std. zu fahren.

Ich würde am liebsten im Gelände oder Touren fahren.Muss nur mal halt gucken wie das Tempo so bei euch ist.

Ich Probiere mal heute im Central zu erscheinen (ist aber kein Versprechen).

Ich wollte ein gutes Anfänger Bike wo ich mich auch im Gelände auf das Material verlassen kann. Schön das es gut ankommt.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2007)

Matric schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich wollte meine Frage bzgl. einer Tour am Sa. nochmal aufwärmen.
> 
> ...



Hi Matric,
grundsätzlich wäre eine Tour am Samstag bei mir möglich. Lass uns aber erst mal abwarten, was der Kachelmann zum Thema Biken ohne Niederschläge am Samstag sagt... 
Ich denke, daß das Central heute abend ein Pflichttermin ist, oder? Wir können ja auch einen wichtigen "Einsatz" simulieren?
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Central weiß ich noch nicht 100%. Kann ich auch vorbeikommen wenn es Kurzfristig geht oder müsst ihr Plätze Reservieren?
> 
> Ich hatte gestern das Vergnügen mal eine Std. zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Komm heute abend einfach im Central vorbei - reserviert ist vorsichtshalber schon mal...


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl: hab für uns  morgen ab 19 Uhr in Hanau im  Central im Obergeschoss reserviert. Das Central ist auf dem Hanauer Marktplatz (ehemals Cafe Weihermann)...



ach ja: euer geliebter "Anhang" weiblicher oder männlicher Machart ist auch willkommen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2007)

Wen du da bist, bist du da. Ein Plätzchen findet sich immer.

Jungs, ich will mal wieder nach Winterberg. Trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt, könnte ich mir das übernächste Wochenende vorstellen. Sollte es nicht mindestens 2-3 Tage vorher trocken sein tendiere ich zu einer Verschiebung. Auf nassen Trails und Wurzeln kann ich mich auch hier lang legen.  

Finden sich weitere interessierte Mitstreiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (17. Mai 2007)

So, ich werde nun mal den Renner aus dem Stall lassen und gemütlich etwas über die Strasse rollen   Mal schauen, ob ich das trocken überlebe ....

@Bruder - über Winterberg können wir ja heute Abend reden, Interesse hätte ich schon.



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jungs, ich will mal wieder nach Winterberg. /QUOTE]


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Meine Ideen für dieses WE wären :

Freitag 18.05. ausgefallener Nightride vom MI nachholen = 19 Uhr B8 oder auch früher nach Absprache.  Ich mach mal einen LMB Eintrag.

Samstag und/oder Sonntag nach Wetterlage

Winterberg wär ich auch dabei

Hallo Kai auch von mir.

Frank, ich fände es richtig und gut wenn Du heute abend auch in das Central kommen würdest!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,
das mit dem Central gestern war doch ein bischen zu Spontan, hatten schon was anderes vor. Sorry Leute  . Beim nächsten mal komm ich.

Habe da auch ein Problem mit meiner Federgabel (Rock Shox Tora 289 coil). weiß jemand wie ich sie genau einstellen kann. Habe nur ein Rädchen mit ein + und ein - zeichen. Soviel ich weiß kann ich nur beeinflussen wie Schnell oder Langsam die Gabel Rausfedern soll. Habe aber immer im Handbuch Irgendwas von einem Schildgröten.- und Hasenzeichen gelesen.Das aber Wiederum nicht auf meiner Gabel ist. Hat da schon jemand erfahrung mit??

Werde heute mal ein paar Bike Klamotten Kaufen gehen ( Helm,Hose, Trikot usw). Mein Arsch tut schon weh vom fahren brauche eine Hose mit Polsterung.

P.S. das Logo sieht ja mal richtig geil aus, schön Dynamisch. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2007)

Moin,
das mit dem Central war gestern??? Ich muss einfach meine Prioritäten neu ordnen... weniger arbeiten, dafür mehr das Forum beobachten  

Das habe ich voll verpennt!
Aber um vielleicht den Einen oder Anderen zu sehen, wäre ich durchaus in der Lage am Samstag eine Tour zu fahren und meine Lust ist so groß, dass ich auch bei Regen fahren würde  

Bis denne,

HR1

PS: Wie war es denn gestern?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Mai 2007)

Morsche,

das war gestern eine wie immer sehr gesellige Veranstaltung. Wir haben  gemeinsame vergangene Abenteuer reflektiert, verschiedene Ausrüstungsfragen erörtert, über evtl. anstehende Touren bzw. Unternehmungen nachgedacht (ohne schon in die Planungsphase eingestiegen zu sein) und einfach Spaß gehabt.

Für's Wochenende gibt es noch keinen konkreten Tourenvorschlag. Ich selbst tendiere aber eher zum Sonntag. Einfach mal wieder über die Barbarossaquelle, via Birkenhainer zum Fernblick, dann die Michelbacher Weinberge runter und je nach Lust und Wetter noch mal über den Hahnenkamm.


----------



## Matric (18. Mai 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ... wäre ich durchaus in der Lage am Samstag eine Tour zu fahren und meine Lust ist so groß, dass ich auch bei Regen fahren würde
> 
> Bis denne,
> 
> HR1



Na das nenn´ ich doch mal motiviert   

Prima das ich nicht der Einzige bin, der am Sa. fahren will.
Allerdings würde ich Trockenheit (zumindest von oben) vorziehen. Schlammig darf´s von mir aus ruhig sein. 


Hm, Bikepark ..., da war ich noch nie. Ist bestimmt ´ne interessante Erfahrung. 
Allerdings bin ich an dem avisierten Termin im Urlaub.   
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2007)

Sonntag passt mir auch...
wie auch immer, am WE bin ich dabei.  
Hoffentlich finden sich noch mehr Bikeverliebte die auch nicht zurückschrecken wenn der Liebe Gott ein wenig Regen in die Wälder schickt.
Natürlich würde ich es bevorzugen mein Rad auszuführen wenn das Wetter es meinem sonnigen Gemüt gleichtun würde...aber wie oben erwähnt, wird mich der eine oder andere Regentropfen nicht aufhalten!
In diesem Sinne, hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter.

Adios,
muchachos...i muchachas


----------



## Matric (18. Mai 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Sonntag passt mir auch...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2007)

Matric schrieb:


>



*SAMSTAG AUCH!!!!*


Ich bin durchaus in der Lage zweimal zu fahren


----------



## mkolb (18. Mai 2007)

Hi, am Samstag wÃ¤re doch "Mountainbike-Tour" in GroÃostheim/Wenigumstadt.
Gestartet werden kann von 13:30 - 15:00 Uhr.
Wir haben wieder gut bestÃ¼ckte Verpflegungsstellen (Apfelsaft, Wasser, Tee, Obst, Kuchen, Riegel ) und im AnschluÃ wie immer Festbetrieb mit Weizenbier fÃ¼r 2,- â¬ (!) u.v.m. 

Ich hoffe es lÃ¤sst sich keiner von den paar WasserpfÃ¼tzen aufhalten und seid alle dabei !

Weitere InfoÂ´s: www.RV-Wenigumstadt.de

Schon jetzt mÃ¶chten wir uns bei den zahlreichen Sponsoren bedanken: 

Tombola: (Radhaus Bonner, Schaafheim)

Werbung: (Der Brillenladen, GroÃostheim;  Kabuco, Aschaffenburg u.v.m.)

Apfelsaft: (Apfelsaft Permann, GroÃostheim) 

Kuchen: (BÃ¤ckerei HÃ¼gel, Wenigumstadt)

Quad: (Seippel, GroÃostheim)



und, und, und, ......

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

bei mir wird es dieses WE nix mehr mit Biken. (Kinder) 
Außerdem haben nach der Tour heute meine Beine und vor allem mein Allerwertester genug! 
Die 135km sind nicht ohne Spuren an mir vorbeigegangen.
War eine geile Tour danke an unseren Guide Kulmi. (obwohl da kann man sich nicht verfahren! Vulkanradweg nach Lauterbach und zurück) 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Mai 2007)

Kommst du Sonntag wenigstens auf 'nen Kaffee zum Hahnenkamm?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kommst du Sonntag wenigstens auf 'nen Kaffee zum Hahnenkamm?



Gute Idee da könnte ich mit meinen Kindern eines Ausflug machen.
Wann seid ihr denn da?


----------



## Matric (19. Mai 2007)

Oh ha,

bin eben erst von der Arbeit heimgekommen (schlappe 5 Std. später).
Ich muss jetzt erst mal pennen, vor 15.00 Uhr dreht sich bei mir kein Rad!

Sorry, war so nicht geplant.


----------



## bike69 (19. Mai 2007)

Moin, Moin, Zusammen,

Respekt, 135 KM mit welchem Bike warst DU unterwegs ??

Nachdem ich gestern (Danke an meinen Job) um 11:45 zu hause mit dem Renner gestartet bin, um mich mit euch in Lauterbach zu treffen, musste ich 32 KM vor Lauterbach feststellen, dass Ihr schon da wart   Habe dann ein Pause eingelegt  und bin dann gegen 16:30, mit 115 KM und 1030 HM wieder zu hause aufgeschlagen und das alles ohne euch zu treffen  

Da mein MTB immer noch nicht zurück ist, bleibt mir nur die Strasse übrig, an alle Renner (Fohns, Google, Erdi, usw.) ist am WE etwas geplant  

Alle die im Wald nach Beute suchen, wünsche ich tolles Wetter und gute Trails   



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> bei mir wird es dieses WE nix mehr mit Biken. (Kinder)
> Außerdem haben nach der Tour heute meine Beine und vor allem mein Allerwertester genug!
> ...


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Da mein MTB immer noch nicht zurück ist, bleibt mir nur die Strasse übrig, an alle Renner (Fohns, Google, Erdi, usw.) ist am WE etwas geplant


 Grüße allerseits. Hallo bike69. Ich bin morgen hierunterwegs. Ich hab seit langem endlich mal wieder 2 Mtb`s im Keller stehen und könnte Dir bei Interesse eines ausleihen. Für nächste Woche hat Erdi01 eine entsprechende Rennertour ins LMB eingestellt, wo ich auch mitfahren werde. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (19. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen Google,

danke für das Angebot  , aber zwei mal am WE ein harte Tour über 100 KM ist mir zu viel. Wollte am SO. eventuell ne lockere Tour Richtung Bad Homburg machen.

Für nächstes WE haben Onkel Fohns und ich schon gesprochen und die Überlegung war, mit zu fahren   

Wünsche Dir für die Sonntagstour viel Spass und Grüsse Erdi von mir  



Google schrieb:


> Grüße allerseits. Hallo bike69. Ich bin morgen hierunterwegs. Ich hab seit langem endlich mal wieder 2 Mtb`s im Keller stehen und könnte Dir bei Interesse eines ausleihen. Für nächste Woche hat Erdi01 eine entsprechende Rennertour ins LMB eingestellt, wo ich auch mitfahren werde.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,
könnte man mal eine Tour machen wo ich auch mitmachen könnte weil ich lese hier immer Strecken von 130 km und so. Und ich glaube das ist mir doch ein wenig zu viel.Da ich auch leider kein Auto habe ist es auch Schwierig das Bike irgendwo weiter hin zu bekommen oder mich nimmt jemand mit.
Wie währe es denn mit den Stinbrüchen( nur ein Bsp. vieleicht kennt ihr ja auch eine andere Super Tour und oder Trail.) da mal ein bischen fahren zum kennenlernen.
Bin aber vom 21.05.07 bis 27.05.07 nicht da.
Würde mich freuen wenn man so was mal machen könnte zum Anfang.

P.S. sowas zb zitat :Wollte am SO. eventuell ne lockere Tour Richtung Bad Homburg machen.(Bike69)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2007)

Morsche,

ich hab für morgen was eingetragen. Start ist um 11.00 h am B8-Parkplatz. Zu- und Ausstieg während der Tour ist möglich.

@Rocky - ich denke so gegen 14.30 h könnte eine realistische Zeit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Für nächstes WE haben Onkel Fohns und ich schon gesprochen und die Überlegung war, mit zu fahren


seid herzlich willkommen. Würde mich freuen Euch zu sehen  

CU


----------



## fohns (19. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Da mein MTB immer noch nicht zurück ist, bleibt mir nur die Strasse übrig, an alle Renner (Fohns, Google, Erdi, usw.) ist am WE etwas geplant :confused (...)
> Für nächstes WE haben Onkel Fohns und ich schon gesprochen und die Überlegung war, mit zu fahren
> :



"Onkel" fohns hat auch kein MTB mehr  
der dämpfer ist undicht. schlechte nachrichten vom schrauber... dämpfer muss weggeschickt werden. kann dauern. und wird wohl teuer.
also beste voraussetzungen, dass wir weiterhin renner fahren. aber wenn ich so an den himmel schaue  

@Bruder
mensch, Bruder, es wird zeit, dass Du meine räder gegen böse geister segnest.
sonst muss ich dem Deifel noch meine seele verkaufen, um endlich ruhe vor defekten und sonstigem schais zu haben. die räder stehen wirkich mehr beim schrauber rum, als unter mir zu rollen  

@sofasurfer
keine angst. die 130KM-tour von Kulminatour war ne reine GA-geschichte auf asphaltwegen. diese langen touren kommen so oft nicht vor. sind aber trotzdem klasse!!
es werden auch touren im gelände gefahren, die weniger weit und weniger höhenmeter haben. 
hier werden auch immer mal wieder GA-touren am main oder durch flaches gelände angeboten (auf das schild oder ausdruck "spacken" achten. "spacken" meint hier immer GA-radeln, um grundkondition zu trainieren. heißt flach, min. 1,5 h und lockerer puls, keine größerern anstrengungen). das ist eigentlich der beste einstieg.

@Erdi
die chancen für meine teilnahme am kommenden samstag verdichten sich. freu mich schon  
hoffentlich geht bis dahin nix am renner kaputt  

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2007)

@Fohns - wie alt ist der Dämpfer denn? Lässt sich da nicht noch was auf Garantie oder Kulanz machen? Bei dem Ärger, den du mit dem Bock bislang hattest, sollte sich der Schrauber mal was einfallen lassen.

Egal, ich kann gerne meinen alten gelben Boliden anbieten. Damit lässt sich eine lockere Geländerrunde durchaus bewältigen. Bei Bedarf, einfach melden.


----------



## fohns (19. Mai 2007)

vielen dank für dein angebot, einfach klasse!

also:
bike ist schon über zwei jahre alt -- ganz kanpp. mein schrauber, der NICHT der verkäufer ist, meinte, vielleicht ist etwas über kulanz drin. sowieso: das erste jahr ist reine garantie, das zweite jahr "nur" gewährleistung, dh in dem falle hätte ich nachweisen müssen, dass das der fehler konstrukionsbedingt ist. egal, bike ist über zwei jahre und fertig.

die letzten beiden male war das rad ja "freiwillig" beim schrauber (einmal bremsen, einmal LFR). die andere geschichte war die "unfreiwillige" änderung der hinterradstrebe, wo Cube sehr schnell und sehr sauber gearbeitet hat - da kann ich nicht meckern.
das mit dem DT Swiss-dämpfer ist halt sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin, Zusammen,
> 
> Respekt, 135 KM mit welchem Bike warst DU unterwegs ??



Na mit meier schwarzrn Göttin. (301) 
Musste aber kurz vorher noch einen Platten Vorderreifen wechseln. Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich gleich den Albert aufgezogen. Der rollt aber nicht besonders gut auf Asphalt!! 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> @Rocky - ich denke so gegen 14.30 h könnte eine realistische Zeit sein.



Ich werde mal versuchen meine Kinder zu überzeugen! 



fohns schrieb:


> "Onkel" fohns hat auch kein MTB mehr
> der dämpfer ist undicht. schlechte nachrichten vom schrauber... dämpfer muss weggeschickt werden. kann dauern. und wird wohl teuer.
> also beste voraussetzungen, dass wir weiterhin renner fahren. aber wenn ich so an den himmel schaue



Warum schickst du den Dämpfer nicht direkt zu DT?
Der ist normalerweise nach 2 Tagen fertig! Aus anderen Foren weis ich das er die längste Zeit mit der Post unterwegs ist.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Mai 2007)

Moinsen,
hab mich gerade mal für Sonntag beim Bruder eingetragen  

und nächste Woche eine Rennertour klingt verlockend...bin aber leider in der Heimat    Ich muss mich da mal wieder blicken lassen...ohne mich können die Osnabrücker einfach nicht  

An alle die morgen mitfahren: Freu mich!!!

Gruß,
HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deifel (19. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @Bruder
> mensch, Bruder...
> ...sonst muss ich dem Deifel noch meine seele verkaufen, um endlich ruhe vor defekten und sonstigem schais zu haben. die räder stehen wirkich mehr beim schrauber rum, als unter mir zu rollen








 Ich wäre mit einer Vetragsklausel die folgen Inhalt hat einverstenden: 

"Dem UNTERSCHREIBENDEN steht jährlich ein Satz Bikes nach freier Auswahl zur Verfügung, die Pflege und Wartung der Bikes wird von zwei Mechanikern die ebenfalls unentgeldlich gestellt werden, übernommen." 

Du mußt nur Unterchreiben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2007)

Bevor du leichtfertig in dein Verderben rennst und dich mit dem Belzebub verbündest:

Wir zelebrieren bei nächster Gelegenheit eine Freilichtmesse. Hier wird der Segen und sämtliche frommen Wünsche der Bikerglaubensgemeinschaft ausgesprochen. Die Sekundanten (ääh, Ministranten ) Kulmi und Cersten werden mir bei den Vorbereitungen helfen. 

Anschließend wird das nun hoffentlich wieder voll funktionstüchtige Bike gemeinschaftlich mit reichlich Weihwasser von alten Sünden gereinigt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
cool Bruder die 50 km schaffe ich auch noch.Habe mich mal eingetragen und komme dann morgen mit. Wenn ich den Parkplatz finde ( müsste aber der Große sein).
Habe aber kein Ersatzzeug zb Schlauch ect. Aber Not macht ja bekannt erfinderisch. 

Dann bis Morgen um 11.00 uhr


----------



## fohns (19. Mai 2007)

Oh Herr und Engel habt dank!!
Mein Sellenruh ich nun wieder fand.
Der Bruder erhörte mein Weh und Flehen 
und gibt meim Güldenen Ochsen seinen Segen.

Doch trotz Plag und Schand 
- habt derlei keine Bang -
dem Deifel seiner Unwort Tand
hätt` ich nie gegeben meine Hand.

So folgt auch künftig meines Schaltwerks taten
der meiner Hand, nicht der Geisters Waden,
bleib so dem rechten weg stets heilig
gleich wie alle Schwester und Brüder habens eilig.

Und der Deifel gibt nun Ruh -
schließt er eh die augen zu
vor ach so geschlossner Bruderschaft,
die stets redlich und ehrlich schafft.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2007)

Dann wollen wir doch für dich hoffen, dass du keine Panne hast. Ich habe  Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug dabei, aber ....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir doch für dich hoffen, dass du keine Panne hast. Ich habe  Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug dabei, aber ....
> 
> Was soll ich Tuhen???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2007)

Beten, Hoffen, eine Jungfrau opfern.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2007)

Das kann ja heiter werden!
Hoffentlich schafft ihr es zum Hahnenkamm.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Mai 2007)

Das wird schon....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Mai 2007)

Da frage ich mal ganz dumm...
was brauch man denn alles für solch eine Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (19. Mai 2007)

erstmal wie Du merkst: gute laune.
sonst nur: getränke, riegel ist immer gut, schlauch, luftpumpe, mini-tool und haustürschlüssel.

wenn jemand mitfährt, der Dir zur not aushelfen kann, ists auch kein problem, wenn du erstmal ohne fährst. ich glaube, so hat jeder hier mal angefangen.
alles weitere bekommst Du im laufe der zeit mit, das kaufst Du Dir nach und nach.
ausführlicher zu dem thema: klick 
da gehts aber mit dem bike auf eine seeehr große tour... 

@kulmi
nun hab ich auch bei roseversand gelitten.
hab mich so über das schnäppchen der regenjacke gefreut. nun die mitteilung, dass das "angebot" nicht mehr lieferbar ist. 
na toll...


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bevor du leichtfertig in dein Verderben rennst und dich mit dem Belzebub verbündest:
> 
> Wir zelebrieren bei nächster Gelegenheit eine Freilichtmesse. Hier wird der Segen und sämtliche frommen Wünsche der Bikerglaubensgemeinschaft ausgesprochen. Die Sekundanten (ääh, Ministranten ) Kulmi und Cersten werden mir bei den Vorbereitungen helfen.
> 
> Anschließend wird das nun hoffentlich wieder voll funktionstüchtige Bike gemeinschaftlich mit reichlich Weihwasser von alten Sünden gereinigt.



hmmm... und für diese Messe spendiere ich spontan einen Kasten "Weihwasser" ... 

Blöderweise kann ich morgen net mit und unter der Woche bin ich im Frankenländle unterwegs... Wenn das Wetter passt, würde ich gerne nächsten Samstag wieder biken. 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @kulmi
> nun hab ich auch bei roseversand gelitten.
> hab mich so über das schnäppchen der regenjacke gefreut. nun die mitteilung, dass das "angebot" nicht mehr lieferbar ist.
> na toll...



Hey, das geht bei dir wirklich mit dem Deibel zu... Aber ignoriere die Anfechtungen, widerstehe den verlockenden Angeboten und schick ein Stossgebet gen Himmel. Den Rest überlässt du am besten unserem Bruder...


----------



## fohns (19. Mai 2007)

wir haben ja noch etwas zeit. haben wir doch????
das zu weihende pferdchen ist ja in anderen stallungen.

aber wir sollten bald zur weihstätte pilgern.
wer weiß, was noch alles passiert.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> War eine geile Tour danke an unseren Guide Kulmi. (obwohl da kann man sich nicht verfahren! Vulkanradweg nach Lauterbach und zurück)
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Moment ! Ohne Guide würdet ihr heute noch in Lauterbach umherirren...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moment ! Ohne Guide würdet ihr heute noch in Lauterbach umherirren...


Das glaube ruhig weiter..... 
Wir Wölfe kommen immer Heim, notfalls auch ohne Guide!


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> wenn jemand mitfährt, der Dir zur not aushelfen kann, ists auch kein problem, wenn du erstmal ohne fährst.


 Warum schleppe ich dann immer alles mit, wenn ihr es sowiso dabei habt.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das glaube ruhig weiter.....
> Wir Wölfe kommen immer Heim, notfalls auch ohne Guide!



ihr seid mir aber brav hinterhergestampelt ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ihr seid mir aber brav hinterhergestampelt ...


du fährst so zick zack das man nicht vorbei kommt.........
Nee war schon eine sehr schöne Tour , nur das gequitsche ging mir die letzten 100 km auf die Nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> du fährst so zick zack das man nicht vorbei kommt.........



meinst du, daß du an mir vorbeikommst, wenn ich mal kein zick zack fahre?


----------



## fohns (19. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> du fährst so zick zack das man nicht vorbei kommt.........



 
deshalb auch immer das geknutsche zwischen albert und nobby


----------



## fohns (19. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warum schleppe ich dann immer alles mit, wenn ihr es sowiso dabei habt.



"zur not" heißt: die großen jungs schleppen für die kleinen


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> meinst du, daß du an mir vorbeikommst, wenn ich mal kein zick zack fahre?


klar! 



fohns schrieb:


> "zur not" heißt: die großen jungs schleppen für die kleinen


Bist du größer als (wie) ich?


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2007)

Björn, ich möchte mich bei Dir nicht für das Geschriebene entschuldigen, aber sehr wohl dafür, dass ich Dich hier öffentlich im Thread vor allen anderen kritisiert habe.

Es hätte zig Möglichkeiten gegeben meine Kritik anzubringen, ich habe davon die schlechteste gewählt. Das war absolut nicht in Ordnung von mir, ich hätte so was selbst im Vorfeld aufs stärkste verurteilt. Ich habe gegen meine eigenen Prinzipien verstossen.

Also Björn, es tut mir leid, dass ich zu schnell, ohne richtig nachzudenken, aufs Knöpfchen gedrückt habe. Das war ein Schnellschuss auch wenn ich gemeint habe es lange überlegt zu haben. Ich kann es zwar damit nicht mehr rückgängig machen aber es war mir wichtig das noch los zu werden.

Ich hätte Dir auch eine PN schreiben oder Dich anrufen können, ich denke aber dass ich konsequenterweise die gleiche Form wie zuvor auch wählen muß.

Ich erwarte nun wirklich keine Reaktion, kein Verzeihen. Einfach so stehen lassen. Und keine Angst.. es ist auch kein Einschmeicheln 

Frank


----------



## fohns (20. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey, das geht bei dir wirklich mit dem Deibel zu... Aber ignoriere die Anfechtungen, widerstehe den verlockenden Angeboten und schick ein Stossgebet gen Himmel. Den Rest überlässt du am besten unserem Bruder...



irgendwie hat Bruder wohl schon im kämmerlein geweiht.
ich habe die jacke in Ebay gefunden und ersteigert. neueres modell und sogar um ein paar euro günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> irgendwie hat Bruder wohl schon im kämmerlein geweiht.
> ich habe die jacke in Ebay gefunden und ersteigert. neueres modell und sogar um ein paar euro günstiger



und das ist offenbar nicht die einzige wundersame Wendung ...


----------



## Deifel (20. Mai 2007)




----------



## fohns (20. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und das ist offenbar nicht die einzige wundersame Wendung ...



...ist der Deifel getauft worden?


----------



## Deifel (20. Mai 2007)

ääähm, kann grad nicht, meine Frau....






...


----------



## fohns (20. Mai 2007)

wir können warten.
stehst ganz schön unterm schlappen...


----------



## Deifel (20. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> ...ist der Deifel getauft worden?



Das würde das Gleichgewicht durcheinander bringen und dadurch der Sache viel Spaß nehmen 






fohns schrieb:


> wir können warten.
> stehst ganz schön unterm schlappen...



Eine Unart die von Euren weiblichen Herabkömmlingen mitgebracht wurde, hab leider die Folgen zu spät erkannt, jetzt muß ich zusehen wie ich damit klarkomme 


Zum Glück ist sie ja meist mit aufräumen beschäftigt, schlimm wirds wenn ihr langweilig wird


----------



## fohns (20. Mai 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Eine Unart die von Euren weiblichen Herabkömmlingen mitgebracht wurde, hab leider die Folgen zu spät erkannt, jetzt muß ich zusehen wie ich damit klarkomme



und ich dachte bislang, Du wärst weiblich


----------



## Deifel (20. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> und ich dachte bislang, Du wärst weiblich


----------



## bike69 (20. Mai 2007)

Moin Zusammen,

bin eben mit dem Renner wieder nach Hause gekommen.
War heute ein tolles Wetter, um ein wenig zu Rollen. War im Kronenhof in Bad Homburg und bin nun mit 70 KM,  550 HM zurück.
Denke das lang für dieses WE, so 190 KM und 1650 HM in Summe  

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Tour der Wölfe im Wald war


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2007)

Guude,

das war heute mal eine ganz neue Mitfahrerschaft. 

Crazymtb passt sehr gut ins Wolfsrudel. Allerdings müssen wir aufpassen, sie nicht an die Plauscher zu verlieren. Darin ist schier unschlagbar. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, sie auch bei unseren zukünftigen Touren wieder in unserer Mitte begrüßen zu dürfen. Ausserdem hat sie uns in der nächsten Zeit mal eine Odenwaldrunde in Aussicht gestellt. Ich werde auf Einlösung bestehen.

Kai hat bekanntlich sein neues Bike erst seit Mittwoch. Aber davon völlig unbeeindruckt ist er ganz locker mitgekurbelt. Chapeau.

Hulky quält zwar gern mal seine Kette, das hindert ihn aber nicht daran, das Feld anzuführen. Er hat bewiesen, einen Schlauch wechseln zu können. Seine Eignungsprüfung als unser zukünftiger Seervicemann hat er bestanden.

Es hat mich gefreut, dass sich unser Weg auch mit dem vom Hoschie gekreuzt hat, leider trennten sich unsere Wege bereits am Fernblick wieder.

Patrick und ich waren also in guter Gesellschat und konnten uns an einer geschmeidigen und kurzweiligen Tour bei sommerlichen Temperaturen und gefühlten 70 % Luftfeuchtigkeit erfreuen. Mannomann, das war vielleicht ein Dampf. Ich war kurz davor, am Klappermühlchen ein türkisches Dampfbad zu eröffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> das war heute mal eine ganz neue Mitfahrerschaft.
> 
> ...



wie schön, daß die Nachwuchsarbeit so erfolgreich verläuft... dickes Lob an unseren Bruder...


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Mai 2007)

Sehr geile Tour heute unter gewohnt guter Bruder Führung mit netter Gruppe.
Bin schon froh kein Rennrad fahren zu müssen wenn es so schön ist im Wald


----------



## fohns (21. Mai 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sehr geile Tour heute unter gewohnt guter Bruder Führung mit netter Gruppe.
> Bin schon froh kein Rennrad fahren zu müssen wenn es so schön ist im Wald



... und irgendwann kriegen wir sie alle


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> ... und irgendwann kriegen wir sie alle



... da hab ich aber so meine Bedenken ....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2007)

Fohns - da will ich doch gleich mal gegensteuern.  

Habe eben mit Ghostshifter telefoniert. Er fragt, ob wir am Fronleichnam-Wochenende eine Tour mit Hüttenübernachtung fahren wollen. Donnerstag oder Freitag in der Früh Anreise (vermutl. Allgäu), dann auf eine urige Hütte raufradeln, dort übernachten (wehe es schnarcht jemand) und dann am nächsten Tag die 2. Runde. Entweder am Samstag Abend oder Sonntag nach dem Frühstück zurück Richtung Heimat.

Die Touren sollten jeweils im Bereich 1.200 bis 1.500 Hm liegen, eine optimale Einstimmung für unser geplantes Abenteuer.

Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## fohns (21. Mai 2007)

hört sich gut an, bei mir gehts leider nicht....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2007)

In der Zwischenzeit ging die Planung rasant weiter, die Route steht, die Unterkunft ist ausgesucht.  

Zitat Ghostshifter:
_Interessant wäre, in Hinterriß/Eng zu starten, über Fereinalm nach 
Mittenwald und oben auf dem Karwendelhaus - da glühen dann nicht nur die 
Alpen und die Schweißlache nimmt maritimische Ausmaße an - übernachten. Am 
nächsten Tag runter zum Ahornboden (Transalptour von 3 Sat) und dann die 
Ende Oktober ins Wasser gefallene Tour zur Falkenhütte und von dort zurück 
zum Ausgangspunkt. 
Da die ja meistens nur "am Hang entlang" führt, müßts sichs von den 
Höhenmetern her ausgehen :=) 
Moser: Supertour !!_

Natürlich ist gutes Wetter Voraussetzung, im Regen macht's keinen Sinn. Wehe ich erwische einen von euch beim Regentanz.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> In der Zwischenzeit ging die Planung rasant weiter, die Route steht, die Unterkunft ist ausgesucht.
> 
> Natürlich ist gutes Wetter Voraussetzung, im Regen macht's keinen Sinn. Wehe ich erwische einen von euch beim Regentanz.



Ich bin dabei!! 

Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Mai 2007)

Da würde ich auch sofort JA sagen, aber wie schon erwähnt, bin ich leider Gottes nicht in Frankfurt.
Und um ganz ehrleich zu sein, habe ich nach dieser Nachricht noch viel weniger Lust nach Osnabrück zu fahren  
Ihr müsst mir versprechen, dass ihr das nicht zum letzten Mal macht!!! Ich stehe nämlich auf solche Touren....

Apropo Touren: Wie siehts diese Woche aus? Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?

@Bruder: hab den ganzen Sonntag noch auf und vor der Schüssel verbracht, also war es echt ganz gut, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin (hätte böse enden können). Komischer Weise gehts mir heute wieder ganz gut  

Grüße
HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (21. Mai 2007)

hier ist ja mal wieder was los.................................................................................











............................................................................................................................................


----------



## bike69 (21. Mai 2007)

Wie schon telefonisch bestätigt, habe ich brav den Urlaub eingetragen und er ist schon durch. Also ich bin dabei   



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!!
> 
> Rocky



Ach ja, noch so was am Rande, ich bekommen die Tage mein Bike von Ghoast zurück. Sobald ich einen festen Termin habe, würde ich gerne wieder mit euch durch die Wälder ziehen, auf der Suche nach Beute   

@[email protected] Hoffe Du bist gut angekommen und lässt keine Messeparty aus


----------



## hulkihulk (21. Mai 2007)

Jooo, schöne Sonntagsrunde... was das Job-Angebot angeht, vielen Dank für das Kompliment, brauch dann nur noch n Meister, der vorher im Mantel (dem aus Gummi) nach dem rechten sieht und n Material-Scherpa, der n paar Schläuche (Überweisung is unterwegs  ) mitführt.  
Also, nochmal vielen DAnk fürs Guiden, man sieht sich, denk ich!

@Ede: morgige Steinbruchtour scheint leider doch auszufallen, oder?!  

Dann haut mal rein, Ihr Leutz! Wetter stimmt ja wieder. 

Gruss ...Markus


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2007)

hulkihulk schrieb:


> @Ede: morgige Steinbruchtour scheint leider doch auszufallen, oder?!


 Ja, Du hast recht

Beim nächsten mal vielleicht

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (22. Mai 2007)

naja, hatten wir gestern schon.


Bikie und ich haben eine schöne runde heute gedreht  
schöne hunde gesehen, lecker hinterm LKW hinterhergehetzt, feines eis geschlürft....

war ganz nach meinem geschmack. außer die drei duschen unterwegs  
wenn mir nicht 2 cm das wasser in den schuhen gestanden hätte, hätten wir glatt noch den Bruder behelligt, damit er unsere räder mit ordentlich weihwasser besudelt.


haaaaaaach. gottlob dem erfinder des rennrades


----------



## bike69 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Oli,

ich hoffe Du bist noch trocken nach Hause gekommen  

Fand es auch ein tolle Tour heute, fast hätten wir den LKW am Berg überholt )

Schade, dass wir den Bruder nicht getroffen haben   



fohns schrieb:


> naja, hatten wir gestern schon.
> 
> 
> Bikie und ich haben eine schöne runde heute gedreht
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (22. Mai 2007)

alles bestens, danke. es geht jetzt erst los. aber wie...


gut nacht allerseits.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2007)

Wenn ihr mich sucht, ihr wisst wo ich zu finden bin. 

Ich bin ja selbst auch jahrelang Renner gefahren (allerdings zu Zeiten, da waren die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz). In gewisser Weise kann ich euren Enthusiasmus nachvollziehen. Teilen werde ich ihn sicher nicht mehr, da sich im Laufe vieler Jahre meine Prämissen in Sachen Radfahren nachhaltig verschoben haben.

Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, worüber sollten wir denn sonst flachsen. 

Bach to topic: Die Karten für Sonntag wurden heute besorgt, einem unbeschwerten, sorgenfreien, unterhaltsamen und sicher auch "anstrengenden" Pfingstsonntag steht nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## fohns (23. Mai 2007)

@Marco2K
in bezug auf http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=279788:



Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Mein Bike wurde heute zwischen 21:20 und 21:40 geklaut. Es ist ein goldenes GHOST ASX 5100. Der Standort des Rads war der FAHRRADKELLER DER KREUZBURGSCHULE !
> 
> ...



Marco, das tut mir sehr leid.
mal abgesehen von Deiner vorgeschlagenen vorgehensweise:
das haben Dir einige leute hier vorhergesagt....

dennoch viel glück beim wiederfinden wünscht der
fohns.


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hier ist ja mal gar nix Los! 
Was geht am WE, hätte mal wieder etwas Lust das Heimatgebiet (Spessart) umzugraben. (MTB) 
Da das Wetter am Sonntag besser sein soll, würde ich mal den Sonntag 11Uhr B8 Parkplatz vorschlagen. 
Wer kommt mit?

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Mai 2007)

Klingt gut. 

Für Freitag und Samstag sind Gewitter angekündigt.  Behalten wir also die Prognosen im Auge und entscheiden spontan wann was gefahren wird.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Mai 2007)

Cersten, Rocky, ist die Tourenbeschreibung angekommen?


----------



## bike69 (23. Mai 2007)

Jeep, ist angekommen. Kenne die Gegend leider zu schlecht und verlasse mich da voll auf Dich  


Habe auch schon auf Deine PN reagiert....
Was muss ich nun tun, um das AG an zu nehmen  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Cersten, Rocky, ist die Tourenbeschreibung angekommen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Cersten, Rocky, ist die Tourenbeschreibung angekommen?


Ja, aber warum ist da so viel durchgestrichen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Mai 2007)

Die Runde setzt sich aus 2 verschiedenen Moser-Touren zusammen. Nur so ergibt sich ein Rundkurs.  

Verlassen wir uns also mal auf die bajuwarischen Orientierungskünste.


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2007)

ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (24. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Runde setzt sich aus 2 verschiedenen Moser-Touren zusammen. Nur so ergibt sich ein Rundkurs.
> 
> Verlassen wir uns also mal auf die bajuwarischen Orientierungskünste.



Hallo zusammen,

wenn ihr in im Karwendelgebirge rumfahrt, gibt es auch von Mittenwald eine Seite, wo Touren ausgearbeitet sind und auch GPS-Daten verfügbar sind, die auch miteinander kombiniert werden können. Einiges ist zwar ausgeschildert, aber als Pfadfinder würde ich nicht losfahren. 


Gruß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2007)

@Ippie - kennst du dich da unten aus? Wir sollten bei Gelegenheit endlich mal zusammen auf 'ne Tour gehen und uns über Gott, die Welt und die Eintracht unterhalten. 

Keine Bange, Ghostshifter und ich haben da unten gemeinsam unser Vaterland verteidigt. 

Das ist zwar mittlerweile fast eine Generation her, statt mit Bikes waren wir mit Maultieren on Tour, aber die Berge sind immer noch genauso hoch wie damals.


----------



## Ippie (24. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Ippie - kennst du dich da unten aus? Wir sollten bei Gelegenheit endlich mal zusammen auf 'ne Tour gehen und uns über Gott, die Welt und die Eintracht unterhalten.



Ich bin dort schon öfters im Urlaub gewesen und habe auch einige Touren gemacht. Unter anderem die Karwendelrunde, Auf dem Schachen. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich 3 Touren ausgearbeitet, aber die Word-Datei habe ich gelöscht. War alles so von 1200 hm bis 2200 hm-Touren. Bekomme ich aber noch zusammen. Karwendelrunde kann ich echt empfehlen. Das ist so die klassische Tour um das Karwendel zu erkunden. Relativ moderate Anstiege mit einer Top-aussicht. 

Erste Tour: Karwendelrunde

Die zweite Tour war eine Kombination von "auf dem Schachen" und "hohen Kranzberg" wo erst zum Schachenschloß gefahren wird und dann wieder zurück zum Abzweig Ferchensee geht und dann weiter in Richtung Kranzberg.

Dritte Tour war die Wettersteinumrundung als Highlight. Start wäre aber ab Mittenwald und nicht von Partenkirchen. 

Ich würde gerne mitfahren....wann wollt ihr da hin? 07.06. oder?

Gruß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2007)

Anreise Donnerstag (07.06.) - Tour Freitag und Samstag mit Hüttenübernachtung - Rückfahrt Samstag oder Sonntag (nach Lust und Laune).

Allerdings machen wir das nur bei gutem Wetter. Ein kurzer Schauer ist auszuhalten, bei Dauerregen macht's keinen Sinn.


----------



## Ippie (24. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Anreise Donnerstag (07.06.) - Tour Freitag und Samstag mit Hüttenübernachtung - Rückfahrt Samstag oder Sonntag (nach Lust und Laune).
> 
> Allerdings machen wir das nur bei gutem Wetter. Ein kurzer Schauer ist auszuhalten, bei Dauerregen macht's keinen Sinn.



Das war unser letztjähriges Problem. Dauerregen!  
Ich mach mir mal Gedanken, ob ich die Höhenmeter packe und dann sehen wir weiter. Interesse habe ich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß


----------



## CB63303 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo Spessartwölfe,

beobachte Euren thread schon seit geraumer Zeit, doch schreckte bisher angesichts Eurer vielen Hm in den Beinen ein wenig zurück... 

Egal, bevor Euer Trainingsvorsprung noch weiter wächst spring' ich jetzt doch mal über meinen Schatten: Falls Eure Tour am Sonntag noch steht (bei entsprechendem Wetter, habe noch keinen Eintrag gesehen...) und Ihr einen "Neuling" mal mitnehmen würdet, dann würde ich mich ganz gerne anschließen  

Das Revier kenn' ich ganz gut, einen guide brauch' ich also nicht falls ihr mich  unterwegs abhängt!

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Mai 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Hallo Spessartwölfe,
> 
> beobachte Euren thread schon seit geraumer Zeit, doch schreckte bisher angesichts Eurer vielen Hm in den Beinen ein wenig zurück...
> 
> ...



Servus Christian,

das mit den HM hört sich schlimmer an als es ist! 
Wegen Sonntag, wir haben noch keine genaue Vorstellung was wir machen, evtl. wollten wir auch mal in den Taunus, deshalb noch kein Eintrag im LMB.

Es wird sich am Samstag entscheiden was wir machen, wir werden es im LMB einstellen und du kannst dich dann anmelden.
Normalerweise Treffen wir uns um 11Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der B8.




Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Mai 2007)

Gäbe es denn einen Alternativvorschlag für's Heimatrevier? [grübel]

Ich darf mich nicht zu sehr anstrengen , meine Energie wird am Abend benötigt.  

Was meint der schweigende Rest?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen


Bruder, Bikepark nächsten So. oder Sa. noch aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gäbe es denn einen Alternativvorschlag für's Heimatrevier? [grübel]
> 
> Ich darf mich nicht zu sehr anstrengen , meine Energie wird am Abend benötigt.
> 
> Was meint der schweigende Rest?



Der Taunus ist wg. Guidemangels blockiert


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* die Postleitzahl im Nik habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Viele Grüße nach Dreieich, dass ja nur einen Katzensprung von Dietzenbach liegt und sich somit zur Teilnahme an der *Donnertag RushHour* anbietet. Sie startet jeden Donnertag Abend (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) um 19 Uhr vor dem Kreishaus Dietzenbach und wir nehmen die nähere Umgebung unter die Stollen.

Was und womit wir fahren seht in unserem Eisbären Thread zu dem ich Dich auch einlade mal reinzuschauen.

Selbstverständlich sind auch nach wie vor alle Wölfe gern gesehen


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2007)

@ all: bin wieder im Lande und habe die Tage in der fränkischen Ex-Heimat genossen. Wettertechnisch könnte es morgen so um die Mittagszeit nochmal vielversprechend sein. Wer hat Lust und Zeit an einem Ritt durch unser Revier? 

@ bike 69: ist "es" schon geliefert worden? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2007)

Morsche.

@Lugga - lass uns mal weiter den nächsten Sonntag im Auge behalten. Der Samstag klappt bei mir leider nicht. 

@Kulmi - welcome back. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter in den nächsten Stunden entwickelt. Bei mir klappt's frühestens ab 13.00/14.00 h.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Kulmi - welcome back. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter in den nächsten Stunden entwickelt. Bei mir klappt's frühestens ab 13.00/14.00 h.



Thx for the wishes... 13 / 14 Uhr ist mir etwas zuuu spät - ausserdem soll das Gewitterrisiko am Nachmittag deutlich zunehmen. Ich werde also in der nächsten halben Stunde mal losziehen. Cersten wollte sich ja heute im Laufe des NAchmittags melden zwecks Vorbesprechung Open-Air Messe bei ner Tasse Kaffee? 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2007)

Dann sehen wir uns nachher auf'n Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Mai 2007)

Das war heute eine geschmeidige Runde durch unser Revier. Erst Barbrossa-Gebiet mit der Birkenhainer  . Hatte meine liebe Not, bei Ede einigermassen dranzubleiben - das Trainingslager in Finale trägt in der Tat Früchte... 

Wir sind dann über den Fernblick, Fohnshügel (auch bekannt als Frohnhügel) und die Michelbacher Weinberge an den Dorsthöfen vorbei rüber und hoch zur Einkehr am Hahnenkamm... Insgesamt sind wieder 65 km und knapp 1000 hm zusammengekommen...

Danke nochmal Ede, daß du spontan mitgekommen bist... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Mai 2007)

Hi,

war diese Wochen unterwegs (Helsinki) und wenn das so weiter geht, ists mit dem Biken essig. Mir fehlt jede Art von Training und die kleinen Laufeinlagen halten mich nur mit Mühe überm Wasser.

Die 45km Runde heute mit Rückersbacher Schlucht und Hahnenkammeinlage war ein Desaster, es war Heiß wie Zsau und die Milchsäureattacken waren vom Feinsten.

Immerhin habe ich letztes Wochenende mal eine Wandertour vom Tegernsee hoch zur Neureuther Alm unternommen (und fürs Biken taxiert). Uphill fahrbar zu geschätzten 70%, und die Rückrunde downhill fahrbar aber da brauchts schon >150mm Federweg, tierische Wurzel- und Steinstufen.

Und was ganz anderes:

ein alter Kumpel in München hat eine Website aufgezogen (momentan noch Beta-Version), die für Euch Tiere   wie gemacht ist:

www.meinsportplatz.de

Das ist (für Biker, Runner, Skater...) ein Trainingskalender, Community, Blog-Platz und was nett ist: man kann seine Strecken ablegen (auf Basis Punkte setzen im Google Earth) und somit km und Hoehenprofil erhalten / speichern. Das ist dann auch der Community zugänglich. Wenn man also - sagen wir mal - nach Freiburg kommt und hat sein Bike dabei und weiss noch nicht was man fahren kann: reinkucken, sortieren, Drucken, abfahren.

Habe auch noch nicht alle Gimmicks entdeckt, die Site hat aber was.
Schaut mal rein!

Werde morgen wohl nur ein kleines Tüürchen fahren, mit der Familie

Der Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das war heute eine geschmeidige Runde durch unser Revier. Erst Barbrossa-Gebiet mit der Birkenhainer  . Hatte meine liebe Not, bei Ede einigermassen dranzubleiben - das Trainingslager in Finale trägt in der Tat Früchte...
> 
> Wir sind dann über den Fernblick, Fohnshügel (auch bekannt als Frohnhügel) und die Michelbacher Weinberge an den Dorsthöfen vorbei rüber und hoch zur Einkehr am Hahnenkamm... Insgesamt sind wieder 65 km und knapp 1000 hm zusammengekommen...
> 
> ...



Mann, da hätten wir uns ja fast gerammt...
Hatte zwar die Fahrabsichten heute morgen gelesen, aber dann war hier zu Hause unklar was angesagt ist...dann waren meine Weiber auf einmal auf und davon...und ich habe mich kurzentschlossen auf den Bock geschwungen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2007)

N'Abend. Das Tourenangebot für morgen wurde eben in der Fernblickgaststätte spontan verabschiedet. 

Treffpunkt 11.00 h am Parkplatz B8. Route durch unser Hausrevier wird spontan entschieden. Tempo mittel, Schwierigkeit wie immer, Dauer ohne Einkehr ca. 3-4 h

Teilnahme auf eigenes Risiko, Helm ist obligatorisch, LMB gibt's aufgrund der Kurzfristigkeit keinen mehr. Spontane Teilnahmer sind gern gesehen.

N8


----------



## Kulminator (27. Mai 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mann, da hätten wir uns ja fast gerammt...



So? Wo denn? Sicherlich nicht am Hahnenkamm - da war gestern nachmittag nämlich Rotwild Treffen... 

Grüsse Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

war heute ne klasse Tour, habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so eingesaut  

So, nun ist wieder alles sauber und ich bin total happy, mit dem neuen Rahmen. Der fliegt ja den Berg nur noch so runter   Jetzt können die Alpen kommen.

Also bis später, war tolle Truppe heute.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2007)

Das war ja zum Schluss wieder mal eine schöne dreck's Tour! 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Mai 2007)

Sagt mal, so richtig vermarkten wollt ihr die heutige Runde wohl nicht.

Wenn wir hier den Wellness-Gedanken reinbringen, erschließen wir ggf. eine völlig neue Zielgruppe.

Im Programm heute war eine Einheit muskulärer Lockerungsübungen auf der Birkenhainer und dem Klappermühlchentrail. Daran schloss sich eine kurze Kneippkur beim Staudammbau an. In einem kurzen Workout wurde beim folgenden Anstieg die Wadenmuskulatur definiert. Am Buchberg ging es dann mit Brennesselextrakten weiter, ehe wir kurz vor und nach dem Naturfreundehaus eine geschmeidige Fangodusche erleben durften. Zum Ausklang gab's dann auf der Birkenhainer noch einmal ein reinigendes Sandpeeling.

Es gibt Leute, die fahren für viel Geld in ein teures Hotel, zahlen für jede Behandlung extra und haben nach einer Woche weniger Leistungen genossen als wir auf der heutigen Runde.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mir eben noch mal Rocky's Vid's angesehen.  

Sorry, Hans.  Aber auch du kannst uns nichts mehr beibringen.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sagt mal, so richtig vermarkten wollt ihr die heutige Runde wohl nicht.
> 
> Wenn wir hier den Wellness-Gedanken reinbringen, erschließen wir ggf. eine völlig neue Zielgruppe.
> 
> ...



schöner kann man es gar nicht formulieren.... 

Jo, war ne abwechslungsreiche "Hausrunde" mit vielen Trailhighlights. Dickes Lob, Bruder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (27. Mai 2007)

Na dann sag ich mal DANKE für die WellnessTour  

Bike und meine Wenigkeit sind auch wieder sauber.
Wie das letzte Mal super  mit euch Wölfen zu biken!!
Freu mich, dass ich dann dank eurer Unterstützung somit doch meinem Ziel in 7Wochen näher komme.

Euch noch einen schönen Abend
lG Crazymtb


----------



## CB63303 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Wölfe,

auch nochmal große Lob für die Wahl der heutigen trails! War eine sehr schöne Runde und jeden Spritzer Dreck wert!! Danke auch nochmal für's mitnehmen!

Wünsche Euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo zuammen,
wir waren heut mal wieder im Naturfreundehaus, die Wirten erzählte das Bericht von Rhein-Main TV, Ihr wist schon, als wir gemütlich pausiert und geplauscht hatten war da doch dieses TV-Team, schon gesendet wurde und immer noch gesendet wird. Unser Tisch wurde scheinbar ausgiebig gezeigt, die Wirtin konnte sich auch noch gut an uns erinnern  Sie wil den Bericht sobald sie ihn hat, auf die Internetseite vom Waldhaus stellen.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt welche Schauspielerische Qualitäten da zeigen werden


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

jetzt versteh ich, warum der eine tisch heute bevorzugt behandelt wurde ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Mai 2007)

Geiles WE 
SA Super Tour mit Kulmi zum Hahnenkamm auf Kollisionskurs mit Kombi.

SO Klasse Tour mit Bruder und üblicher Wolfs-Meute mit anschließendem Besäufnis auf dem Rodenbacher Spargelfest was will man mehr.

Besonderer Dank an die Gabi die uns nach Hause gebracht hat, so was merk ich mir.

Gute Nacht

P.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2007)

Hellas!

Hatte mich gestern im Besonderem Maße um die "Nachwuchsarbeit" gekümmert und meine Tocher von HU am Mainradweg nach Dettingen, hinter zum Heißen Acker, dann Schluchthof, Rückerbacher Schlucht hoch, rüber zur Hohler Chausse, dann durch den Wald nach Hemsbach, rauf auf den Hahnenkamm, Steinernes Meer, Bildeichenabfahrt runter, Michelbach, Wanderheim, Fuchslöcher, Klappermühlchen, Hanau...gescheucht. Muss trainieren für den Keiler...
Das Mädel war fertig danach (52km, 600hm), aber auch happy. Die letzte halbe Stunde Regen hat dann auch nichts mehr gemacht.

War wenigstens nicht so heiss wie am Samstag. Und, ich bin keinem von Euch begegnet. Unser Revier ist GROOOOSSSSS.

Schöne Woche wünsch ich, muss gleich in den Flieger nach Budapest

der Kombinatscheffe


----------



## Kulminator (28. Mai 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hellas!
> 
> Hatte mich gestern im Besonderem Maße um die "Nachwuchsarbeit" gekümmert und meine Tocher von HU am Mainradweg nach Dettingen, hinter zum Heißen Acker, dann Schluchthof, Rückerbacher Schlucht hoch, rüber zur Hohler Chausse, dann durch den Wald nach Hemsbach, rauf auf den Hahnenkamm, Steinernes Meer, Bildeichenabfahrt runter, Michelbach, Wanderheim, Fuchslöcher, Klappermühlchen, Hanau...gescheucht. Muss trainieren für den Keiler...
> Das Mädel war fertig danach (52km, 600hm), aber auch happy. Die letzte halbe Stunde Regen hat dann auch nichts mehr gemacht.



Hey Kombi, hmm... du bereitest die Kleine wirklich auf noch größere Qualen (wie z.B. den Keiler) vor... Respekt...


----------



## bike69 (28. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey Kombi, hmm... du bereitest die Kleine wirklich auf noch größere Qualen (wie z.B. den Keiler) vor... Respekt...



Da sind wir wieder von den Alpen zurück und ich werde in diesem Jahr die 60 KM fahren. Habe die Einladung schon bekommen, da ich letztes Jahr auch schon dabei war )

Infos unter www.keiler-bike.de

Wer von euch hat auch noch Lust ???


----------



## bike69 (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle die mit über die Alpen fahren  

Ich habe eben die Rechnung überwiesen   und damit ist es final  

Dann lasst die Alpen kommen und uns viel Spass haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder von den Alpen zurück und ich werde in diesem Jahr die 60 KM fahren. Habe die Einladung schon bekommen, da ich letztes Jahr auch schon dabei war )
> 
> Infos unter www.keiler-bike.de
> 
> Wer von euch hat auch noch Lust ???



Jedes Jahr das gleiche Dilemma: der Keiler und die Kulmbacher Bierwoche immer zum gleichen Termin. Bis dato habe ich immer letzteres priorisiert....


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2007)

Morsche,

bin zum Keiler schon angemeldet, nachdem es mir in den letzten 2 Jahren terminlich nicht moeglich war. 58km Strecke. Da habe ich mir vor 3 Jahren den Frust geholt, das war das erste Mal, das einige Frauen downhill mutiger waren als ich. Man wird aelter, also wird der Frust auch dieses Jahr etwas groesser.
Aber, wir quaelen uns ja gerne  

Bizz bald

der Kombi


----------



## bike69 (29. Mai 2007)

Habe mich eben auch angemeldet, Team=Spessart Wölfe Hanau   

Dann sehen wir uns spätestens dort...



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> bin zum Keiler schon angemeldet, nachdem es mir in den letzten 2 Jahren terminlich nicht moeglich war. 58km Strecke. Da habe ich mir vor 3 Jahren den Frust geholt, das war das erste Mal, das einige Frauen downhill mutiger waren als ich. Man wird aelter, also wird der Frust auch dieses Jahr etwas groesser.
> Aber, wir quaelen uns ja gerne
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Rocky, Cersten, aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterentwicklung habe ich mir für die nächste Woche noch schnell den Schwalbe Ice Age geordert. Was macht ihr?


----------



## bike69 (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rocky, Cersten, aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterentwicklung habe ich mir für die nächste Woche noch schnell den Schwalbe Ice Age geordert. Was macht ihr?



So schnell fahren, dass die Reifen den Schnee weg brennen   

Das wird schon mit dem Wetter......


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

Ich nehme mein Snowboard mit!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rocky, Cersten, aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterentwicklung habe ich mir für die nächste Woche noch schnell den Schwalbe Ice Age geordert. Was macht ihr?



Hey, was issn los? In diesem Hessen hier ist bester Sonnenschein.? Da kann man eher darüber nachdenken, die Schwalbe Kojak aufzuziehen....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Mai 2007)

Tja, wenn meine beiden Weggefährten so ein sonniges Gemüt haben, dann hat der Schnee keine Chance.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2007)

Nur zur Info: je nachdem wie und wann ich heute aus dem Büro komme, werde ich mit dem Radl am Main Richtung FFM bis zum Sachsenhauser Ufer cruisen - ganz gemütlich im GA1 Bereich. 

LMB gibt es nicht, weil ich noch keine genaue Uhrzeit angeben kann, aber so irgendwann zwischen 18 - 19 Uhr werde ich in Hanau starten.  
Wer mich sieht, darf gerne winken...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Mai 2007)

Freitag Abend Nightride ?


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2007)

Ede, sorry wegen heute. Vorherige Absprache hätte aber nicht geklappt... 

Freitags Nightride bis Mitternacht passt bestens - muss halt nur noch das Wetter mitspielen...


----------



## bike69 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

muss schauen wie ich aus dem Büro kommen und wie weit wir mit den Vorbereitungen für Sa. sind.

Lusst hätte ich schon......



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Freitag Abend Nightride ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Freitag Abend Nightride ?



Wann?
Wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Wölfe,
die Plauscher würden gerne den Rocky kaufen!

Macht mal nen guten Preis


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: je nachdem wie und wann ich heute aus dem Büro komme, werde ich mit dem Radl am Main Richtung FFM bis zum Sachsenhauser Ufer cruisen - ganz gemütlich im GA1 Bereich.
> 
> LMB gibt es nicht, weil ich noch keine genaue Uhrzeit angeben kann, aber so irgendwann zwischen 18 - 19 Uhr werde ich in Hanau starten.
> Wer mich sieht, darf gerne winken...
> ...



Und ich bin Gestern am Main nach Aschaffenburg geradelt
Naja so haben wir beide richtungen Abgedeckt


----------



## Kulminator (31. Mai 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Und ich bin Gestern am Main nach Aschaffenburg geradelt
> Naja so haben wir beide richtungen Abgedeckt



biste wieder i.O.? Hab so Geschichten über dich gehört  
Hoffe, du bist mal wieder in unserer Runde dabei?   

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Wölfe,
> die Plauscher würden gerne den Rocky kaufen!
> 
> Macht mal nen guten Preis



Vergiss es! 

ABER: wir hätten einen anderen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann?
> Wo?



Muss mich für den Nightride abmelden! 
Habe Kinderdienst. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## bike69 (31. Mai 2007)

Na ja, jeder ist käuflich   

Wozu braucht Ihr den so ein Arbeitstier   



Kulminator schrieb:


> Vergiss es!
> 
> ABER: wir hätten einen anderen...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Na ja, jeder ist käuflich
> 
> Wozu braucht Ihr den so ein Arbeitstier



Zur Unterhaltung


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Mai 2007)

Vernehm ich da einen Hilferuf.  

Den Plauschern fällt das Plauschen schwer???


----------



## Kulminator (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zur Unterhaltung



Na ja, so stundenweise könnten wir ihn ja anbieten. 

Mach uns doch mal ein Angebot!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Mai 2007)

Das ist ein Geschacher wie auf einem orientalischen Basar. 

@Ede - Freitag klappt bei mir leider nicht. Ich komme vermutlich erst spät aus dem Büro und zudem habe ich daheim noch einiges zu erledigen.


----------



## y23 (31. Mai 2007)

gibts für den keiler auch ne geführte streckenbesichtigung?
auf der website find ich dazu nix... und im hier im forum leider auch nix...
falls keine streckenbesichtigung angeboten wird: gibts ein paar alte veteranen, die lust hätten strecke vorab mal abzufahren?


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Mai 2007)

Da sich aus den Posts ein bis zwei Mitfahrer erhoffen lassen habe ich mal für morgen Abend einen LMB Eintrag gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (31. Mai 2007)

Es gibt eine Steckenbesichtigung, die wird meistens kurz vorher per Mail angekündigt.  

Werde am Sa. mal die Mitstreiter ansprechen und bei Interesse posten.   



y23 schrieb:


> gibts für den keiler auch ne geführte streckenbesichtigung?
> auf der website find ich dazu nix... und im hier im forum leider auch nix...
> falls keine streckenbesichtigung angeboten wird: gibts ein paar alte veteranen, die lust hätten strecke vorab mal abzufahren?


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Vernehm ich da einen Hilferuf.
> 
> Den Plauschern fällt das Plauschen schwer???



im leben nicht, aber wie immer gilt, wer rastet der rostet und so sind wir stetig auf der suche nach neuen gesichtern, die einen solch hohen unterhaltungswert und diesselbe einstellung zum biken haben wie wir. wenn ihr also noch mehr so vögel kennt, als bei.....


----------



## Kulminator (31. Mai 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Da sich aus den Posts ein bis zwei Mitfahrer erhoffen lassen habe ich mal für morgen Abend einen LMB Eintrag gemacht.



Oh je, wenn da mal das Wetter hält?? Ausserdem habe ich eben festgestellt, daß sich meine neue Hinterradbremse komplett durchdrücken lässt.   Wenn ich aber pumpe, kommt allmählich Druck. Scheint Luft im System zu sein?   Mal sehen, ob ich das morgen noch schnell richten lassen kann?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Mai 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> biste wieder i.O.? Hab so Geschichten über dich gehört
> Hoffe, du bist mal wieder in unserer Runde dabei?
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



Ja bin ich..... Haben mir die Platzwunde gekläbt...ist eine schöne 2 cm Narbe geworden...macht Männlicher im Gesicht 

Na klar bin ich wieder dabei wenn es Zeitlich stimmt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> im leben nicht, aber wie immer gilt, wer rastet der rostet und so sind wir stetig auf der suche nach neuen gesichtern, die einen solch hohen unterhaltungswert und diesselbe einstellung zum biken haben wie wir. wenn ihr also noch mehr so vögel kennt, als bei.....



Hhmmm, den Unterhaltungswert habe ich bislang nur 2-3 Mal live erleben dürfen. Ich bin immer noch unschlüssig, wer hier die Nase vorne hat. Wir sollten darüber mal "plauschen".


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Mai 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja bin ich..... Haben mir die Platzwunde gekläbt...ist eine schöne 2 cm Narbe geworden...macht Männlicher im Gesicht
> 
> Na klar bin ich wieder dabei wenn es Zeitlich stimmt.



Hach, diese Einstellung lobe ich mir.  Endlich mal einer von den jungen Buben, der sich wohltuend von der X-Box Generation abhebt.

Was macht eigentlich die Sache mit deiner Sattelstütze? Hast du sie getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juni 2007)

Er musste die Sattelstange bestellen müsste heute aber kommen. 
Hat es aber ohne wenn und aber in die Wege geleitet.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juni 2007)

Sehr gut. Das andere Ding war doch etwas knapp bemessen. Du wirst sehen, mit einer gescheiten Sitzposition fällt das Treten leichter.


----------



## CB63303 (1. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Oh je, wenn da mal das Wetter hält?? Ausserdem habe ich eben festgestellt, daß sich meine neue Hinterradbremse komplett durchdrücken lässt.   Wenn ich aber pumpe, kommt allmählich Druck. Scheint Luft im System zu sein?   Mal sehen, ob ich das morgen noch schnell richten lassen kann?



Hallo Kulmi,

... dabei habe ich mir mit der Reparatur soooviel Mühe gegeben  

Tröste Dich: Nach der Schlammtour letzten Sonntag ist mir beim Bremse putzen das Ding halb entgegengekommen (war aber ehrlicherweise mein Fehler  ). Musste deshalb auch die Runde zum Händler einlegen   hoffentlich ist es bis zum Wochenende wieder fertig...

Jaja, die "guten alten Zeiten" als man seine V-Brake noch ganz allein warten konnte  

Gruß...CB


----------



## Kulminator (1. Juni 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> 
> ... dabei habe ich mir mit der Reparatur soooviel Mühe gegeben
> 
> ...



hmmm... das waren noch Zeiten: Cantileverbremsen und Starrgabel...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juni 2007)

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber auch damit konnte man richtig schnell den Berg runter fahren. [word]

Hach wie ist das schön, wenn man in solchen Erinnerungen schwelgen kann.  Und noch viel schöner ist's, dass man heutzutage doch etwas komfortabler auf die Hausrunde gehen kann.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Man mag es kaum glauben, aber auch damit konnte man richtig schnell den Berg runter fahren. [word]
> 
> Hach wie ist das schön, wenn man in solchen Erinnerungen schwelgen kann.  Und noch viel schöner ist's, dass man heutzutage doch etwas komfortabler auf die Hausrunde gehen kann.



ach ja... mit - aus heutiger Sicht - einfachster Technik sind wir damals schon zum Hahnenkamm hoch und mit 4 Hefe intus ohne Beleuchtung bei Nacht und Nebel wieder runter ...  wie ich das nur überlebt habe (so ohne Rock Shox, Magura und alkoholfreien Erdinger)? ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juni 2007)

Wollte mal die Limes Strasse langfahren. Hat jemand Kartenmaterial? Habe im Internet schon gesucht aber nichts richtiges gefunden? Vieleicht hat ja einer von euch was im Internet gefunden.
Brauche eine Detalierte Karte , habe nur so grobes Material gefunden?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juni 2007)

Nochmal eine ganz dumme Frage 
Warum sind die Scheibenbremsen in einer Wellenform gebaut


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine ganz dumme Frage
> Warum sind die Scheibenbremsen in einer Wellenform gebaut



Damit sie besser in die Landschaft passen...... 

Hat wohl was mit der Kühlung zu tun, es wird durch die Wellenform mehr Luft verwirbelt!

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juni 2007)

Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Weil mich heute ein Älterer Herr auf meine Bremsen angesprochen hat. Und da habe ich ihm gesagt das ich denke das es was mit der Kühlung zu tun hat. Er war aber anderer Meinung irgendwas mit Stabilität. Und da habe ich den rest des weges drüber nachgedacht.
Deswegen die Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Weil mich heute ein Älterer Herr auf meine Bremsen angesprochen hat. Und da habe ich ihm gesagt das ich denke das es was mit der Kühlung zu tun hat. Er war aber anderer Meinung irgendwas mit Stabilität. Und da habe ich den rest des weges drüber nachgedacht.
> Deswegen die Frage



Ich fand Deine Frage nicht dumm. Hab mich das auch schon öfter gefragt. Hab hier mal einen Link. Klingt ganz logisch.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Weil mich heute ein Älterer Herr auf meine Bremsen angesprochen hat. Und da habe ich ihm gesagt das ich denke das es was mit der Kühlung zu tun hat. Er war aber anderer Meinung irgendwas mit Stabilität. Und da habe ich den rest des weges drüber nachgedacht.
> Deswegen die Frage



Das ist eine Sache des Gewichtes. 

Meine Bremse wird morgen erst entlüftet - also heute kein Nightride....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fand Deine Frage nicht dumm. Hab mich das auch schon öfter gefragt. Hab hier mal einen Link. Klingt ganz logisch.



Danke hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.
Wenn ich den Mann nochmal sehen sollte dann sage ich ihm bescheid.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2007)

Morsche, ist denn gestern noch jemand gefahren?

Jungs, wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder was Technisches fahren. Gestern sind meine neuen DH-Pedale gekommen. Sie wollen unbedingt ausprobiert werden.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Juni 2007)

Ja ich, war ein geiler Nightride nur ein bisschen einsam. 

Hab einen interessanten Weg in der Hahnenkammgegend entdeckt.

Hat heute nachmittag jemand Lust und Zeit? So ab 13-14 Uhr?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2007)

Lust schon. Aber leider keine Zeit.  

Egal, wir sehen uns eh später. Dann hole ich die Runde eben in der Theorie nach.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche, ist denn gestern noch jemand gefahren?
> 
> Jungs, wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder was Technisches fahren. Gestern sind meine neuen DH-Pedale gekommen. Sie wollen unbedingt ausprobiert werden.



Bitte sagt doch kurz bei den Plauschern bescheid, bei was technich Anspruchsvollen bin ich immer dabei


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo Lucafabian,

komm an den B8 Parkplatz und ich zeige Dir alles technisch anspruchvolle
was das Wolfsrevier zu bieten hat. Fahre so gegen 14 Uhr los und könnte um 14:20 Uhr an der B8 sein.


----------



## bike69 (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ede,


leider keine Zeit heute, bin noch in Vorbereitung für heute Abend ...  
Morgen wäre ein Termin )

Bis später.




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ja ich, war ein geiler Nightride nur ein bisschen einsam.
> 
> Hab einen interessanten Weg in der Hahnenkammgegend entdeckt.
> 
> Hat heute nachmittag jemand Lust und Zeit? So ab 13-14 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Juni 2007)

Falls ich heute abend nicht pünktlich bin schickt mal einen Suchtrupp zum Klappermühlchen.
Werd mir jetzt den Rocky geben.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Juni 2007)

Bin gerade von mein Erkundungstrip wieder da!!!
Die 3 Std waren nicht sinnvoll genutzt da ich mich verirrt habe. Wollte eigentlich die Limes - Strasse langfahren bin dann aber nur im Kreis gefahren !!
Irgendwie durch Erlensee -> Wolfgang -> Niederrodenbach und das alles auf den Waldwegen im Wald. Aber ein Positives hat es ja: Habe ein paar Kilometer geschrubt 

Naja mal gucken vieleicht finde ich ja mal eine Tour.


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Weil mich heute ein Älterer Herr auf meine Bremsen angesprochen hat. Und da habe ich ihm gesagt das ich denke das es was mit der Kühlung zu tun hat. Er war aber anderer Meinung irgendwas mit Stabilität. Und da habe ich den rest des weges drüber nachgedacht.
> Deswegen die Frage



ich habe mal gehört, dass so eine vergrößerung der bremsfläche zustande kommt, ohne den scheibendurchmesser vergrößern. klingt auch logisch. am ende ists nur reines design.


----------



## fohns (3. Juni 2007)

Fohnsin und Fohns bedanken sich für den netten nightride!

schönen sonntag, insbesondere den rennradlern mit den besten grüßen vom 
fohns.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Lucafabian,
> 
> komm an den B8 Parkplatz und ich zeige Dir alles technisch anspruchvolle
> was das Wolfsrevier zu bieten hat. Fahre so gegen 14 Uhr los und könnte um 14:20 Uhr an der B8 sein.



Ede könne wir das an einem anderen Tag machen? Bin jetzt schon auf der BMX Bahn gewesen und die Kiddie wollen Ihren Papa heute Mittag für sich haben. Vielleicht gehts ja auch unter der Woche mal Abends. Ich kann im Normalfall frühestens 17:30-18:00 am B8 Parkplatz sein


----------



## bike69 (3. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich hoffe es sind gestern noch alle gut nach Hause gekommen  

Vielen Dank das alle so zahlreich gekommen sind und geholfen haben, dass der Nightride so klasse wurde. 

Besonderer Dank gilt denen, die die Verpflegungsstation unter stützt haben, Bruder Björn für die tolle Location und dem Animationsteam für das tolle Finale Video   

@[email protected] Wir treffen und heute um 11:30 zu einer lockeren Ausfahrt bei mir   

@[email protected] Melde mich nach der Rückkehr bei Dir wie besprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank an alle Gastgeber für die nette Party gestern.

Lucafabian was hälst Du von Mittwoch 06.06. 19 Uhr B8 Parkplatz ?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

Ich geb Dir spätestens Mo. Abend bescheid. Wie lange solls den dann gehen?


----------



## Google (3. Juni 2007)

SonnÄ±ge GrÃ¼sse aus der TÃ¼rkeÄ± vom Google

NÄ±cht nur beÄ±m Essen und Sonnenbaden bÄ±n Ä±ch fleÄ±ssÄ±g, dennoch werde Ä±ch wohl mÄ±t eÄ±n paar Gramm zu vÄ±el auf den RÄ±ppen heÄ±mkehren.

Ab MÄ±tte JunÄ± bÄ±n Ä±ch wÄ±eder zurÃ¼ck, vÄ±lleÄ±cht geht noch dÄ±e eÄ±ne oder andere Tour vor Eurem Alpencross.

GrÃ¼sse

Google


----------



## Teddy24 (3. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich hoffe es sind gestern noch alle gut nach Hause gekommen
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

kann ich nur zustimmen, war ein toller Abend gestern und es ist nett, zu den Namen auch ein paar Gesichter zu haben    - wenn mir auch so einige Verknüpfungen schon wieder abhanden gekommen sind   - aber vielleicht klappt es ja mal demnächst mit 'ner Tour ?! Werde mal die Augen aufhalten und muss es dann halt einfach mal wagen - auch wenn ich Euch dann wahrscheinlich eine für Euch gemütliche Runde beschere  

Bis denn


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

Morsche zusammen. [coffee]

Na, seid ihr alle gut heimgekommen? Gibt es irgendwelche Nachwehen zu beklagen?  

Die Stätte der ersten langen Nacht der Wölfe ist auch schon wieder vollständig aufgeräumt. @Caro - merci für den Support. 

Es sind einige Sachen liegen geblieben, Salatschüsseln, -besteck, Kinderklamotten - das übliche halt. Wir müssen sehen, wie wir die Sachen wieder zurückbringen. Meldet euch doch einfach mal.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir spätestens Mo. Abend bescheid. Wie lange solls den dann gehen?



Ich denke ab/an B8 max. 3 Std. Es sei denn Du hast Lust auf einen Nightride.
Dann ließe sich die Tour auch auf bis zu 5 Std. ausdehnen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

@Ede - wollen wir nachher mal etwas rumtoben gehen?

16.00 h an der Kreuzung Birkenhainer / X11? Protektoren an und dann: Feuer frei.

Bringst du die Kamera mit? Vielleicht kriegen wir ja ein paar gute Probeaufnahmen für unser neues Video hin.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juni 2007)

Kamera o.k., Protektoren o.k., 16Uhr auch o.k., werde einen Umweg über  den Hahnenkamm machen, fahre ca. 14Uhr los


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

Ich brauch noch etwas Zeit um wach zu werden. Daher setz ich mich jetzt erst noch mal auf's Sofa und mach eine Videoanalyse vom Roam. Was die Jungs fahren, das können wir doch schon lange. 

Bis nachher.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch etwas Zeit um wach zu werden. Daher setz ich mich jetzt erst noch mal auf's Sofa und mach eine Videoanalyse vom Roam. Was die Jungs fahren, das können wir doch schon lange.
> 
> Bis nachher.



*hüstelhüstel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

@Lugga - kommst du mit?

Wenn ja, dann komm um 20 vor vier bei mir vorbei. Wir rollen dann gemütlich zum Treffpunkt. 

Wenn du magst, dann nimm die Kiddies mit. Ich kann dir auch eine alternative Anfahrt mit dem Auto beschreiben, ein Parkplatz ist ca. 500 Meter weit weg.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Lugga - kommst du mit?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann komm um 20 vor vier bei mir vorbei. Wir rollen dann gemütlich zum Treffpunkt.
> 
> Wenn du magst, dann nimm die Kiddies mit. Ich kann dir auch eine alternative Anfahrt mit dem Auto beschreiben, ein Parkplatz ist ca. 500 Meter weit weg.



Nee, komm heut nicht mit. Ich geh nachher nochmal fürn Stündchen springen üben und das wars dann mit Biken für heut. 

Bist Du am Mi. dabei?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

Nein. Cersten, Rocky und ich fahren am Mittwoch nach Mittenwald. Dort stehen dann ausgedehnte Karwendeltouren auf dem Programm.

Freitag und Samstag kommen noch Freunde aus München dazu und dann übernehmen wir dort das Regiment.


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> SonnÄ±ge GrÃ¼sse aus der TÃ¼rkeÄ± vom Google
> 
> NÄ±cht nur beÄ±m Essen und Sonnenbaden bÄ±n Ä±ch fleÄ±ssÄ±g, dennoch werde Ä±ch wohl mÄ±t eÄ±n paar Gramm zu vÄ±el auf den RÄ±ppen heÄ±mkehren.
> 
> ...



SchÃ¶nen Urlaub!


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen. [coffee]
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Sehr gerne, war ja auch ein gelungener Nightride.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nein. Cersten, Rocky und ich fahren am Mittwoch nach Mittenwald. Dort stehen dann ausgedehnte Karwendeltouren auf dem Programm.
> 
> Freitag und Samstag kommen noch Freunde aus München dazu und dann übernehmen wir dort das Regiment.



 


Wie lange bleibt Ihr dort?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

Mittwoch bis Sonntag, davon wollen wir an drei Tagen fahren.


----------



## CB63303 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jörn und das restliche Party Team,

kann mich nur den anderen anschließen und dem Festkomittee für die tolle Organisation gratulieren  

Viel Spaß und bis demnächst,

CB


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

Das war heute mal eine richtig geschmeidige Tour. 

Erst haben Ede und ich uns etwas in unserem neuen Bikepark ausgetobt. Als Krönung gab's dann noch mal die Birkenhainer im High Speed Modus. Ist gigantisch, wie sie sich einem immer wieder in neuem Gewand darbietet.

@Ede - die Bilder sind unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag,
ich wollte mal ganz lieb Fragen ob man nicht am 7.-8.-9.-10.06.2007 was machen könnte.
Dachte an eine Coole Tour oder sowas. Oder jemand hat eine andere Idee.

Hätte mal wieder lust auf die Schna...ze zu fliegen


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Erst haben Ede und ich uns etwas in unserem neuen Bikepark ausgetobt.


Was habt Ihr gestern gemacht? Erzähl! Ich bin so neugierig!


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juni 2007)

Hier ein Bild meines Rotwild Rahmenschadens  :






Nach telefonischer Rücksprache soll ich mich nächste Woche direkt bei Rotwild in Dietzenbach anmelden (normalerweise über den Händler, aber er macht bei mir mal ne Ausnahme, weil der Händler im Ruhrgebiet sitzt). Er meinte, ich solle alle Anbauteile schon mal entfernen - ich hoffe, daß ein Tausch auf Kulanz drinne ist... Ich berichte wieder...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Ach du Schande.  Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren. Oder wenn, dann max. nach einem kapitalen Crash.

Aber ich habe es schon immer gesagt, der Spessart ist materialmordend.

@Blacky - was meinst du? [shy]


----------



## Google (4. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich wollte mal ganz lieb Fragen ob man nicht am 7.-8.-9.-10.06.2007 was machen könnte.
> Dachte an eine Coole Tour oder sowas. Oder jemand hat eine andere Idee.
> 
> Hätte mal wieder lust auf die Schna...ze zu fliegen



Ich denke Dir kann geholfen werden.
Uhrzeiten ?
Am 8.06. frühestens ab 19Uhr sonst VB.
Luca geht was am MI ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juni 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich denke Dir kann geholfen werden.
> Uhrzeiten ?
> Am 8.06. frühestens ab 19Uhr sonst VB.
> Luca geht was am MI ?



Wie geholfen das mit auf der Schna...ze fliegen war nur Spaß 
Uhrzeit ist egal. Aber wenn die Runde länger dauert habe ich ein Problem,da ich kein Licht habe.
Hast du an was gemütliches gedacht
Sowas wie die letzte runde war ganz gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juni 2007)

@MTB-Ede: Bin am Mi. 1900 am Parkplatz B8. Hab da noch jemanden der unbedingt mitkommen will. Kann auch sein das noch der ein oder andere Plauscher kommt. Das ist doch kein Problem oder?


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Ah die Plauscher wollen den Spessart erobern. 
Ede zeig denen mal was geht....... 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Nur wenn ihr den Hot Spot danach nicht jedem publik macht.  

Oder wie es in der Präsentationssprache heisst, einen Spannungsbogen aufbauen.Du weisst doch, Gerüchte bilden Legenden.  

Das ist wie bei Hempels unnerm Sofa. Jeder redet von diesem sagenumwobenem Ort, aber gesehen hat ihn noch keiner.


----------



## BlackTrek (5. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Blacky - was meinst du? [shy]


Na, wenn Ihr Euch mit Protektoren und Kamera bewaffnet in den Wald bewegt, wird doch wohl ein bisschen Action aufgekommen sein, oder? Send Pix!


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild meines Rotwild Rahmenschadens  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soll ich dazu was sagen, ich dachte immer das gibt's nur bei Fusion  

Aber Sch... ist es trotzdem. Berichte mal wie das weitergeht.

In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du mal mein CD Hardteil schrotten, das hält seit 1995 und 10tausenden von Kilometern. Ich würde gern mal die Lebenslange Garantie in Anspruch nehmen. Ich will ein Caffein  

CU


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ah die Plauscher wollen den Spessart erobern.
> Ede zeig denen mal was geht.......
> 
> Gruß Rocky



... und mach ein paar Bilder ...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> soll ich dazu was sagen, ich dachte immer das gibt's nur bei Fusion
> 
> Aber Sch... ist es trotzdem. Berichte mal wie das weitergeht.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für dein Beileid und das Angebot...

Ich habe ja kürzlich erst das Speedbike von Bike69 erstanden - das muss jetzt verstärkt herhalten. Bin übers lange Wochenende ein paar Tage am Bodensee und werde dort mit dem Speedbike eine kleine Seerunde drehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nur wenn ihr den Hot Spot danach nicht jedem publik macht.
> 
> Oder wie es in der Präsentationssprache heisst, einen Spannungsbogen aufbauen.Du weisst doch, Gerüchte bilden Legenden.
> 
> Das ist wie bei Hempels unnerm Sofa. Jeder redet von diesem sagenumwobenem Ort, aber gesehen hat ihn noch keiner.



Stillschweigen ist Ehrensache, demnächst werd ich Euch mal ein paar von schöne sagenumwobenen, anspruchsvollen Stellen im Taunus zeigen, natürlich inkl. Hubbel 


Gruppengröße max. 5 Pers. besser nur Vier


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juni 2007)

Aaaah, jetzt kommen wir der Sache langsam näher.

Vielleicht sogar schon am übernächsten Wochenende? [shy] Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dem ein oder anderen hier ein Ausflug in den Taunus gefallen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aaaah, jetzt kommen wir der Sache langsam näher.
> 
> Vielleicht sogar schon am übernächsten Wochenende? [shy] Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dem ein oder anderen hier ein Ausflug in den Taunus gefallen könnte.



Das sollte machbar sein, eben hab ich aber erfahren das morgen für mich in  Frage zu stellen ist. Muß morgen nach Basel und weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe um 1900 am Treffpunkt zu sein, ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juni 2007)

Trage es wie ein Mann.  Der geheime Ort in den tiefen Spessartwäldern ist auch in der nächsten Woche noch da. Ausserdem sind Rocky und ich dann ebenfalls wieder im Lande. Die gegenseitige Kommentierung der unterschiedlichen Linienwahl wird bestimmt pulitzerpreisverdächtig.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Trage es wie ein Mann.  Der geheime Ort in den tiefen Spessartwäldern ist auch in der nächsten Woche noch da. Ausserdem sind Rocky und ich dann ebenfalls wieder im Lande. Die gegenseitige Kommentierung der unterschiedlichen Linienwahl wird bestimmt pulitzerpreisverdächtig.



Das zu wissen beruhigt mich ungemein


----------



## fohns (5. Juni 2007)

@SofaSurfer, HotRod, Ede und alle anderen daheimgebliebenen

am donnerstag machen wir ne runde durchs spessartgelände.
Ede wird guiden.
treff: 11.00 uhr am parkplatz B8.
dauer: wie immer, wir sind so gegen 16.00 uhr wieder zurück, einkehr inclusive.

LMB gibts diesmal nicht. 

grüße
fohns.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @SofaSurfer, HotRod, Ede und alle anderen daheimgebliebenen
> .....
> am donnerstag machen wir ne runde durchs spessartgelände.


.......

Ist ja fast eine Drohung.... 
Bin dabei


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Juni 2007)

Hi Fohns,
das hört sich verlockend an, allerdngs kann ich das nur spontan entscheiden, da ich mich nach unserer Tour vom Sonntag erkältet habe  
Saufen und dann Radln ist eben nix für einen armen alten Mann wie mich  

Ich melde mich dann noch (spätestens Donnerstag morgen)

Bis denne
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @SofaSurfer, HotRod, Ede und alle anderen daheimgebliebenen
> 
> am donnerstag machen wir ne runde durchs spessartgelände.
> Ede wird guiden.
> ...



viel Spass im Spessart,  Jungs...  

Unseren Alpencrossern auch viel Spass bei der Hüttentour...    

Kommt alle heile wieder unten an....    

Gruß vom Kulmi, der im Moment nur dumm rumspacken kann...


----------



## fohns (6. Juni 2007)

@SofaSurfer
hast recht  
sollte natürlich eine herzliche  einladung für alle sein. 

@HotRod
schade. vielleicht wirds ja noch. 
mit dem saufen und dem alter, mein ich  
Dir auf alle fälle gute besserung, wir können ja nochmals kontakten.

herzlichste grüße vom 
fohns. ganz friedlich.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> herzlichste grüße vom
> fohns. ganz friedlich.



sag mal: was rauchst du denn für ein Zeugs?   Oder welche Drogen nimmst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (6. Juni 2007)

Das finde ich ja schon spannend und traurig zu gleich, denn es hat mich auch erwischt   
Musste deshalb auch die Tour absagen  

Wünsche allen die eine Tour planen, eine tolle Zeit und kommt gut wieder nach Hause. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen   

@Hot Rod,wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung  

Vielleicht geht es ja am WE zu einer lockeren Runde 




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi Fohns,
> das hört sich verlockend an, allerdngs kann ich das nur spontan entscheiden, da ich mich nach unserer Tour vom Sonntag erkältet habe
> Saufen und dann Radln ist eben nix für einen armen alten Mann wie mich
> 
> ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja schon spannend und traurig zu gleich, denn es hat mich auch erwischt
> Musste deshalb auch die Tour absagen
> 
> Wünsche allen die eine Tour planen, eine tolle Zeit und kommt gut wieder nach Hause. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen
> ...



Morgen,
na das ist ja mal was...tut mir echt leid, dass du die Tour absagen musstest. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid! Ich hoffe, wir beiden Kranken können am WE oder vielleicht sogar schon Morgen zusammen biken.

Gute Besserung  

Die liebsten und besten und schönsten Grüße schickt euch der Marco  

@alle die nicht hier bleiben mussten: Viel Spaß und rockt die Trails!


----------



## caroka (6. Juni 2007)

Hartes Los.... bei dem Wetter am langen WE.

Gute Besserung Euch Beiden


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juni 2007)

BIG WEEKEND APPROACHING 

Morgen noch ein bissl was scheinheilig für die Firma arbeiten, fleissig mailverkehr, nur für die Fälle mein Amerikanischer Chef guckt zu...
am Besten, einfach den AUTOMATIC-BULLSH$$-MAILGENERATOR   aktivieren.

Und gleichzeitig den den Deuter packen   
Die Kette aufpumpen  
Die lustigen Knubbelchen auf den Reifen anschärfen  
Das Abschleppseil nicht vergessen    

Die Übernachtung ist schon gebucht, die Einweg-Bahnkarten werden morgen früh geholt.

Und dann, Freitag morgen, auf zur grossen Vater-Tochter-Spessartüberquerung   

Über die Hügel von Lohr, ganz aussenrum, nach Hanau. Earth geGoogle'te 2000hm. Eigentlich ne Spazierfahrt, aber die Kleine wird fluchen  . Aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.

Werde berichten, für alle, die Kinder haben.

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## fohns (7. Juni 2007)

na dann viel spaß, Kombi!!

auf, auf, Ihr anderen!!
11.00 uhr an der B8.
Ede scharrt schon mitte clickies!!

beste grüße an alle, vor allem genesungswünsche an alle im lazarett, vom 
fohns.


----------



## bike69 (7. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin,

meine lieben, nach dem ich gestern der Tempoabteilung einen Höchstumsatz generiert habe, geht es heute Morgen schon etwas besser  

Leider langt es noch nicht zum Biken, aber schon wieder zum schreiben  und neidisch zu sein, auf alle die heute bei dem tollen Wetter eine Tour fahren  Werde mich heute noch schonen und hoffe auf Morgen, dass ich dann eine lockere Runde drehen kann, so zum Eis essen, den mehr ist nicht drin  

@Wölfe, euch heute eine endgeile Tour    und fahrt für mich bitte einen Trail mit  


@Marco, wird bei mir erst zum WE wieder was werden, wir können uns ja noch mal abstimmen.  
Wie geht es Dir und der Erkältung ??? 




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> na das ist ja mal was...tut mir echt leid, dass du die Tour absagen musstest. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid! Ich hoffe, wir beiden Kranken können am WE oder vielleicht sogar schon Morgen zusammen biken.
> 
> Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (7. Juni 2007)

Morgen Caro,


lieben Danke für die lieben Worte... werde  mich bemühen  



caroka schrieb:


> Hartes Los.... bei dem Wetter am langen WE.
> 
> Gute Besserung Euch Beiden


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> meine lieben, nach dem ich gestern der Tempoabteilung einen Höchstumsatz generiert habe, geht es heute Morgen schon etwas besser
> 
> ...




Moin moin,
mir geht es schon wieder recht gut, allerdings konnte ich gestern noch nicht fahren.
Das mit dem Wochenende hört sich gut an...wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, wir können uns ja noch mal abstimmen. 

Bis vielleicht (hoffentlich) am WE!  

@Fohns: Wie war eure Tour? Habt bestimmt derbe geschwitzt, oder?  

schönen Gruß vom Marco


----------



## fohns (8. Juni 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @Fohns: Wie war eure Tour? Habt bestimmt derbe geschwitzt, oder?



gar nicht. waren so schnell, dass es mich schon etwas geföstelt hat.  
im ernst: tour war auch deswegen superklasse, weil wir bergauf wie bergab ein sehr kommodes tempo gegangen sind. die temperaturen waren dann nicht ganz so schlimm.
großes lob an den guide Ede!!

leider wurde unsere tolle tour durch ein erlebnis der dritten art in der gaststätte auf dem hahnenkamm getrübt. dort wurden wir von dem "Service" (der, besser: die diesen namen echt nicht verdient) schon komisch behandelt. und das ist noch vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
aber alles in allem war die tour schon ein schönes erlebnis. 
und, meine herren!, SofaSurfer ist konditionell und fahrtechnisch auch schon gut drauf!

soweit, viele grüße, besonders an die verschnupften,
fohns.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juni 2007)

Kann mir Fohns nur anschließen 
Super gute Tour. Ede hat sehr gute Passagen rausgesucht Bergauf   wie Bergab  . Die Birkenheiner sind wir sogar 2 mal gefahren weil es super Gaudi gemacht hat und jedesmal wurden neue Abfahrt Rekorde erziehlt. 

Naja das mit der Bedinung war wirklich nicht der Hammer ich glaube der is die Sonne nicht bekommen. Aber wegen so einer lasses wir uns doch die Tour nicht versauen.

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juni 2007)

Laßt uns doch  mal mit den Eisbären was zusammen fahren. Für uns und die ist die Kilianusbrücke doch ein ganz guter Treffpunkt.
Von da über die Rückersbacher-Schlucht zum Hahnenkamm usw. und als Endpunkt B8 Parkplatz oder das ganze auch andersrum.
Was haltet Ihr davon ?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## fohns (9. Juni 2007)

Ganz Deiner meinung.

übrigens findet am kommenden dienstag der eisbärenstammtisch statt.
Erdi hat auch die wölfe eingeladen. ich werde unter begleitung der Fohnsin mal middstammtischeunnebembelschetringe (ganz gut fürn saarländer, was??). auch um die trikots zu sehen, die sich die eisbären bestellt haben - umfragefrei (wie auch der stammtisch)  

geht noch wer mit am dienstag? Erdi bittet wegen der tischbestellung um anmeldung.

bytheway fällt mir ganz heiß ein, unsere trikotumfrage ist geschlossen. es haben sich 6 leute für ein trikot ausgesprochen. mindestmenge sind 10 stück. hat sich somit erledigt.


grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## bike69 (9. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

finde es eine gute Idee, mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen  
Könnten wir doch am Dienstag mal ansprechen ??- Beim Stammtisch der Eisbären. Werde auch versuchen, teil zu nehmen.

@Erdi, kann erst am Montag fest zusagen, wenn ich weis was mich auf der Arbeit erwartet. 




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Laßt uns doch  mal mit den Eisbären was zusammen fahren. Für uns und die ist die Kilianusbrücke doch ein ganz guter Treffpunkt.
> Von da über die Rückersbacher-Schlucht zum Hahnenkamm usw. und als Endpunkt B8 Parkplatz oder das ganze auch andersrum.
> Was haltet Ihr davon ?
> 
> Gruß Patrick


----------



## bike69 (9. Juni 2007)

Du alder Hesse  



fohns schrieb:


> middstammtischeunnebembelschetringe (ganz gut fürn saarländer, was??).
> 
> grüße vom
> fohns


----------



## fohns (9. Juni 2007)

na, na!!!!!!

 

muschd schunn e bissje uffbasse, kollehch!!


----------



## bike69 (9. Juni 2007)

Aach noch äbsch wern, he  Sei net immer so beschisse mit'm Gebabbel hier!  

Bis später Du alder Babbsack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (9. Juni 2007)

ei Du bisch mia e rotzleffel, kerl!
erschd die leid beschimfe, unn dann noch off liehwa buhb mache!

dass doh koschd Dich e pils, mei knechd!!


----------



## fohns (9. Juni 2007)

Siehst, nun ist auch noch der Petrus wegen Dir beleidigt (ist bestimmt auch saarländer) und schickt uns ein ganz heftiges donnerwetter.

also nochen pils







so. nun zurück zum thema.

@SofaSurfer und andere
montag abend gibt es eine mainspackenrunde.
treffpunkt 18.15 uhr am druckhaus. dauer so ca. 2-3 stunden, es wird nur flaches gelände gefahren, langsame geschwindigkeit.
wer fährt mit?

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## bike69 (9. Juni 2007)

De aane liebt die Saarländer
Der annern liebt sei Hesse
Un da es Unwedder vorbei is, de Petrus die Hesse *ätsch*

Bis später Du Babsack und in Hesse gilt: 

De Äppelwei, der goldne Saft,
is net nur was fern Dorscht,
er schenkt uns Lebensmut un Kraft,
un schmeckt zu Käs un Worscht.

Es gibt en Apppler und kein Pils  




fohns schrieb:


> Siehst, nun ist auch noch der Petrus wegen Dir beleidigt (ist bestimmt auch saarländer) und schickt uns ein ganz heftiges donnerwetter.
> 
> viele grüße vom
> fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2007)

was is'n das fürn Gebabbel hier, da muß man sich ja konzentrieren beim lesen  

OK, da der Stammtisch hier nochmal angesprochen wurde. Hier noch mal *OFFIZIELL* für die Wölfe.

Und Ihr habt Euch verbabblt, *Ihr* habt das Donnerwetter bestellt das uns vertrieben hatt. Das gibt Haue


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juni 2007)

Naaabend, die Herren (oder war da noch ne Dame dabei?)

Kann Euch sagen, war 'ne heisse Tour am Freitach und Samstach.
(Vater-Tochter-Über-den-Spessart-Tour)

Abfahrt HU Hbf, 7.59h nach Lohr. Ausladen, kurz aufrödeln und ab nach Partenstein durch den Wald. In Partenstein, rechts hoch in die Berge, so 280hm. Da hat meine Kleine schon etwas gestreikt. Oben auf dem Kamm haben wir uns erst einmal gepflegt verfahren und eine 5km Ehrenrunde gedreht  
Über die Aurora, rüber zur Bayerischen Schanz. Äppelschorli, alkfreies Hefe für den Papa und 2 x Käsespätzle mit viieeel Zwiebeln  
Wieder hoch auf die Birkenhainer, die auf ca. 300m völlig unpassierbar war (Reste vom Januar Sturm). Auf der sonst Kinderfreundlichen Birkenhainer im grossen Bogen um Lohrhaupten rum und einen klasse downhill (auch noch kinderfreundlich) nach Flörsbach. Rüber mach Kempfenbrunn und dort im Quellteich die Füsse gekühlt und Müsliriegel verdrückt. 
Die Lufttemperatur war bei gefühlten 45 Grad  .
Dann hoch nach Westen, Daxberg, heftige Proteste meiner Kleinen  
nach Mosborn, zum Wiesbüttsee (schöner Singeltrail am Judenbörnchen) und rein nach Wiesen (Übernachtungsziel). Eisessen bei gemessenen 39 Grad   .
Abends noch zum Griechen...das Wiesener Kellerbier ist lecker. Bin vorm Fernseher um 9 Uhr eingepennt.

Samstag ausgiebiges Frühstück, hinter Wiesen hoch, wieder verfahren. Kind streikt nach 8 Kilometern (wie soll ich sie die restlichen 45 nach Hause bekommen  ). Vater zeigt Gnade, findet eine Abkürzung und wir donnern runter zu den Kahlquellen. 
Den weiter geplanten Anstieg auf die Kapuzinerspitze und über die Birkenhainer bis nach Michelbach erspar ich ihr - wir radeln mit Durchschnitt 21 durchs Kahltal bis zum Main und zurück nach Hanau. Gesamt 110km, 1350hm.

Ja, Männer, ich weiss, das reiten wir sonst auf einer Arschbacke ab. 
War ein bissl heiss, aber der jungen Dame hats dann doch irgendwie gefallen. 

Die Tour ist durchaus zu empfehlen oder man hängt eben doch noch die letzte Hügelkette dran.

Der K (in seinen Väterpflichten)


----------



## bike69 (9. Juni 2007)

Nen Abend,

schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen  

Werde Dir am Montag ein Feedback geben, ob Di. geht. Geplant ist es schon  

Wir wollen Morgen Mittag eine kleine Runde drehen, hast Du nicht Lust mit zu fahren ?? Kommen auch bestimmt an einem Einstiegspunkt für Dich vorbei  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> was is'n das fürn Gebabbel hier, da muß man sich ja konzentrieren beim lesen
> 
> OK, da der Stammtisch hier nochmal angesprochen wurde. Hier noch mal *OFFIZIELL* für die Wölfe.
> 
> Und Ihr habt Euch verbabblt, *Ihr* habt das Donnerwetter bestellt das uns vertrieben hatt. Das gibt Haue


----------



## bike69 (9. Juni 2007)

Dann setzte mal einen LMP rein ich denke, die meisten sind dabei  



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Die Tour ist durchaus zu empfehlen oder man hängt eben doch noch die letzte Hügelkette dran.
> 
> Der K (in seinen Väterpflichten)


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Wir wollen Morgen Mittag eine kleine Runde drehen, hast Du nicht Lust mit zu fahren ?? Kommen auch bestimmt an einem Einstiegspunkt für Dich vorbei


Kann nicht, muß morgen vormittag schon "festen" gehen   

Aber *DU* und die *restliche Rennerfraktion* kann sich schon mal die nächsten beiden *SAMSTAGE* freihalten 

CU


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juni 2007)

Falls jemand mal wieder einen neuen Kick braucht der sollte mal nachts die Birkenheiner runterrauschen.  Lupine sollte es aber schon sein.

Der gestrige Nightride mit dem fohns hat super Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @SofaSurfer und andere
> montag abend gibt es eine mainspackenrunde.
> treffpunkt 18.15 uhr am druckhaus. dauer so ca. 2-3 stunden, es wird nur flaches gelände gefahren, langsame geschwindigkeit.
> wer fährt mit?



Tut mir leid kann leider nicht mit. Habe schon was anderes vor.
Beim nächstenmal bestimmt.
Wo ist denn das Druckhaus?


----------



## fohns (10. Juni 2007)

@sofasurfer
schade. 
druckhaus ist ein restaurant in steinheim. mehr oder weniger direkt am main gelegen. alter treffpunkt de spessartwölfe (ehemals war das "Shooters" dort drin).

@Ede
Du sagst es. für mich wars ein nightride hinter oder vor Dir (zitter.... und dann noch Deine geistergeschichten von der DEIFELin! schauder.......).


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2007)

@all: für alle, die es vor Neugier nicht mehr aushalten: habe morgen einen Termin bei Rotwild. Drückt mir mal die Daumen, daß die Angelegenheit einigermassen vernünftig ausgeht...  

Alternativ hab ich mich schon mal umgesehen und bin auf das Radon QLT Race XT aufmerksam geworden. Muss halt ein paar Sachen ummontieren. Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß Roman


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juni 2007)

Guude.

Mensch Kulmi, hoffentlich sind die Jungs kulant. Ich drück dir die Daumen. 

Zu dem Bike kann ich nichts sagen. Ich habe aber mal im Testarchiv der Bike gesucht, in 03/06 gibt's das Radon QLT Litening mit "sehr gut" und in der 08/06 das QLT Team als eines der Top Ten Bikes 2006.

Beides nicht das von dir favorisierte Modell, aber scheinbar sind die Radons nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Guude.
> 
> Mensch Kulmi, hoffentlich sind die Jungs kulant. Ich drück dir die Daumen.
> 
> ...



und in der Mountainbike 06/07 sogar mit "überragend" bewertet... Das muss ein Rotwild erst mal nachmachen - auch wenn ich vom RCC 1.2 seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr angetan bin...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* bin ich auch mal gespannt. Denke aber, dass sie Dir zumindest ein vernünftiges Angebot unterbreiten werden. Wie alt ist Dein Rotwild eigentlich  

Und warum überhaupt ein komplett "Neues" Du hattest doch erst auf Scheibe mkit neuen LR umgerüstet - oder  

Wenn ich müßte würde ich beim Edelversender Canyon "nur" nach nem Frame schauen   So haste auch gleich eine Vergleichszahl und Verhandlungsbasis wenn's um ne Aufzahlung zu nem neuen Rotwildframe geht  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Kulmi,

wenn Du das hohe Risiko mit einem Versender eingehen möchtest dann würde ich auch zu Canyon tendieren.
Ein interessantes Bike wäre das Canyon ES 8.0.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und in der Mountainbike 06/07 sogar mit "überragend" bewertet... Das muss ein Rotwild erst mal nachmachen - auch wenn ich vom RCC 1.2 seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr angetan bin...



... und Rotwild hat mich in keinster Weise enttäuscht... Ja, ich war heute in den heiligen Hallen in Dietzenbach und muss sagen, daß ich sehr positiv angetan bin... Mit einem 40% igen Abschlag auf den Neupreis bin ich seit wenigen Minuten stolzer Besitzer eines nagelneuen RCC 1.2 Rahmenkits...    . 

Ich hab das gute Stück gleich mitgenommen und lass es nun mit den Komponenten des RCC09 aufbauen. Mit viel Glück bin ich zum Wochenende schon einsatzbereit...  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Ippie (12. Juni 2007)

@[email protected]
Glückwunsch zum neuen Frame. 
Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn eine Bikeschmiede so mit einem treuen Kunden umgegangen wäre. Das ist doch jetzt die beste Werbung für Rotwild. Ein zufriedener Kunde und viele mitleser, die jetzt die Kulanz der Dietzebächer kennen. 

Dann hau rein bzw. unser Günther, dass das Bike fertig wird.

Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Frame.
> Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn eine Bikeschmiede so mit einem treuen Kunden umgegangen wäre. Das ist doch jetzt die beste Werbung für Rotwild. Ein zufriedener Kunde und viele mitleser, die jetzt die Kulanz der Dietzebächer kennen.
> 
> ...



Unser Günther harrt bereits in den Startlöchern... ich hoffe, daß er kurzfristig Zeit findet.... 

Übrigens: einen aktuellen Rotwild Katalog und ein Aufkleberset hab ich gratis mitbekommen.... grins...


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Unser Günther harrt bereits in den Startlöchern... ich hoffe, daß er kurzfristig Zeit findet....
> 
> Übrigens: einen aktuellen Rotwild Katalog und ein Aufkleberset hab ich gratis mitbekommen.... grins...



Hallo Kulmi,

glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! 
Aber bitte was willst du mit einem Rotwild Katalog oder Aufklebern? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juni 2007)

Ihr habt's erkannt ... NIX geht über *Dietzebächer Cannondaler*


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> 
> glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
> Aber bitte was willst du mit einem Rotwild Katalog oder Aufklebern?
> ...



Mit den Aufklebern lassen sich andere Bikes wie z.B. Liteville, Scott etc optisch aufpeppeln...   

Jo, die Dietzebächer sind einfach die besten - nicht nur die Cannondaler....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juni 2007)

So nun muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

1. Super coole Sache mit deinem Bike Kulmi.  
2. Ihr redet hier alle von irgendwelchen Marken, dabei weiß doch jedes Kind, dass echte Männer HOT CHILI fahren  


Schönen Gruß liebe MTB-Gemeinde


----------



## CB63303 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Kulmi,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! 

Ist eine echt edle Marathonwaffe  

... aber aus Gründen der Vorsicht würde ich die nächsten paar Male die Birkenhainer nur schiebend absolvieren, sicher ist sicher 

Bis demnächst auf dem trail!

CB


----------



## bike69 (12. Juni 2007)

Nen Abend Ihr lieben,

@Kulmi, das ist ja der Hammer   sabber, hoffentlich können wir dann bald wieder auf die Jagd gehen  

@Alpenjungs, wann setzten wir uns denn mal zusammen, um über die Logistik und Ersatzteile, usw. zu reden. Wir haben ja noch eine paar Bier vom letzten Fest übrig   Als Loaction, kann ich gerne meinen Garten anbieten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> @Alpenjungs, wann setzten wir uns denn mal zusammen, um über die Logistik und Ersatzteile, usw. zu reden. Wir haben ja noch eine paar Bier vom letzten Fest übrig   Als Loaction, kann ich gerne meinen Garten anbieten....



Für die rezeptmässige Einnahme gekühlter isotonischer Getränke (hergestellt unter Einhaltung traditioneller Reinheitsvorschriften) bin ich grundsätzlich immer empfänglich...  aber nicht an diesem Wochenende. 

@ Mr. Hot Chili: "es kann doch nur einen geben" .... 

@ CB63303: davon kannste mal ausgehen: ich werde das guude neue Stück über jedes Kieselsteinchen heben und nur noch auf gut ausgebauten Teerstrassen zum Spacken missbrauchen -  aber erst nach Ablauf der 2 Jahre Herstellergarantie/-gewährleistung und der anschliessenden 2-jährigen erweiterten Gewährleistung auf Rahmenbruch etc...  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Für die rezeptmässige Einnahme gekühlter isotonischer Getränke (hergestellt unter Einhaltung traditioneller Reinheitsvorschriften) bin ich grundsätzlich immer empfänglich...  aber nicht an diesem Wochenende.
> 
> @ Mr. Hot Chili: "es kann doch nur einen geben" ....
> 
> ...





Hallo Kulmi,
die Dietzenbacher sind im großen und ganzen schon Kundenfreundlich  Gratulation zum neuen Bike. Mir haben sie mal wieder nen neuen Steuersatz (das zweite mal) und die Gleitbuchse sowie die Titansachse (das dritte mal) für den HR versprochen. Evtl. geht auch noch was mit der HR Schwinge (das zweite mal).  Gleitbuchse und Titanachse sollen jetzt innerhalb der Toleranzen gefertigt sein, das wurde auch Zeit, die Lösung mit dem Zentelplättchen taugt nämlich nix. Sprich spätestens nach 1/2 Jahr ist der Kram immer ausgeschlagen gewesen. Mann spürt das Spiel sehr gut wenn man das Bike am Sattel hochzuheben versucht und das HR mit dem Fuss am Boden hält. Am meisten nervt mich der knazende Steuersatz von Acros. Da kann Rotwild aberauch nix dazu. Ich will mir e´vtl. ne Reduzierhülse einpressen damit ich nen Chriss King einbauen kann. Peter Böhm hat aber gesagt das er nicht soviel davon hält, die Reduzierhülsen würden knarzen 
Ich werdnoch mal mit den Jungs von Nicolai reden und die mal fragen, immerhin bieten sie die Reduzierhülse ja an.
Leider scheint das RCC03 nicht mit meiner Fahrweise nicht einverstanden zu sein. Ist aber trotzdem ein geniales Bike, wie der Hinterbau anspricht ist schon richtig klasse!



Gruss Lugga


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> die Dietzenbacher sind im großen und ganzen schon Kundenfreundlich  Gratulation zum neuen Bike. Mir haben sie mal wieder nen neuen Steuersatz (das zweite mal) und die Gleitbuchse sowie die Titansachse (das dritte mal) für den HR versprochen. Evtl. geht auch noch was mit der HR Schwinge (das zweite mal).  Gleitbuchse und Titanachse sollen jetzt innerhalb der Toleranzen gefertigt sein, das wurde auch Zeit, die Lösung mit dem Zentelplättchen taugt nämlich nix. Sprich spätestens nach 1/2 Jahr ist der Kram immer ausgeschlagen gewesen. Mann spürt das Spiel sehr gut wenn man das Bike am Sattel hochzuheben versucht und das HR mit dem Fuss am Boden hält. Am meisten nervt mich der knazende Steuersatz von Acros. Da kann Rotwild aberauch nix dazu. Ich will mir e´vtl. ne Reduzierhülse einpressen damit ich nen Chriss King einbauen kann. Peter Böhm hat aber gesagt das er nicht soviel davon hält, die Reduzierhülsen würden knarzen
> Ich werdnoch mal mit den Jungs von Nicolai reden und die mal fragen, immerhin bieten sie die Reduzierhülse ja an.
> Leider scheint das RCC03 nicht mit meiner Fahrweise nicht einverstanden zu sein. Ist aber trotzdem ein geniales Bike, wie der Hinterbau anspricht ist schon richtig klasse!
> ...



Hi Lugga,
das ist ja interessant. Welches Baujahr ist dein RCC03? Warst du schon mal persönlich dort oder hattest du nur Mail und Telefonkontakt? 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> das ist ja interessant. Welches Baujahr ist dein RCC03? Warst du schon mal persönlich dort oder hattest du nur Mail und Telefonkontakt?
> Gruß Kulmi




Hallo Kulmi,
ich war da Stammkunde , war schon einigemale dort. Ist schon beeindruckend was da so rumsteht. War die Testapperatur die Bergaufbiken simuliert in Betrieb. Wenn man da zusieht kann mann fast nicht glauben das die Rohre beim Bergauffahren sich dermaßen bewegen/verbiegen. Kein Wunder das die Bergaufheizer den Rahmen durchbrechen. Mit wem hast Du den Kontakt gahabt?  

Habe ein RCC03 aus dem Jahr 05. Beim darauffolgenden Model haben sie schon ne Änderung an der Schwinge gemacht. Bei meinem Model ist die Carbonschwinge noch direkt mit der Aufnahme für HR verbunden. Dadurch entstehen Risse im Lack. Schlimmstenfalls löst/reist die Klebestelle ganz, dann muß die Schwinge getauscht werden. Bei Deinem Modell sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftauchen  Hast Du mal Probleme mit dem Arcos Steuersatz gehabt? Ich glaub er mag versetzen bzw Bremsen bis das HR sich hebt nicht unbedingt


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> ich war da Stammkunde , war schon einigemale dort. Ist schon beeindruckend was da so rumsteht. War die Testapperatur die Bergaufbiken simuliert in Betrieb. Wenn man da zusieht kann mann fast nicht glauben das die Rohre beim Bergauffahren sich dermaßen bewegen/verbiegen. Kein Wunder das die Bergaufheizer den Rahmen durchbrechen. Mit wem hast Du den Kontakt gahabt?
> 
> Habe ein RCC03 aus dem Jahr 05. Beim darauffolgenden Model haben sie schon ne Änderung an der Schwinge gemacht. Bei meinem Model ist die Carbonschwinge noch direkt mit der Aufnahme für HR verbunden. Dadurch entstehen Risse im Lack. Schlimmstenfalls löst/reist die Klebestelle ganz, dann muß die Schwinge getauscht werden. Bei Deinem Modell sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftauchen  Hast Du mal Probleme mit dem Arcos Steuersatz gehabt? Ich glaub er mag versetzen bzw Bremsen bis das HR sich hebt nicht unbedingt



Ich hatte mit H. Schlehenstein Kontakt - der war wirklich sehr nett und hilfsbereit. 
Ich hatte vorher ja ein RCC09 - da hatte ich einen WCS Steuersatz drinne. Habe also leider keine Erfahrungen mit Arcos. Bei meinem neuen Rahmen ist ein Steuersatz von Rotwild drin - ist das ein umgebrandeter Arcos?? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit H. Schlehenstein Kontakt - der war wirklich sehr nett und hilfsbereit.
> Ich hatte vorher ja ein RCC09 - da hatte ich einen WCS Steuersatz drinne. Habe also leider keine Erfahrungen mit Arcos. Bei meinem neuen Rahmen ist ein Steuersatz von Rotwild drin - ist das ein umgebrandeter Arcos??
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



Hab eben mal auf meinen geschaut, es steht zwar großgeschrieben Rotwild drauf zusätzlich aber noch in kleinen Lettern Acros


----------



## fohns (13. Juni 2007)

@Kuli
glückwunsch zum neuen bike!

@Ede
schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. war ein sehr schöner abend!

@all
ich melde mich bis nächste woche ab.

viele grüße und Euch happy trails
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben mal auf meinen geschaut, es steht zwar großgeschrieben Rotwild drauf zusätzlich aber noch in kleinen Lettern Acros



Hab auch nochmal geguckt: bei mir steht nur Rotwild drauf ...   

Habe "es" gerade eben bei Günther abgeliefert - mit sehr viel Glück ists am Wochenende fertig - wahrscheinlich aber erst nächste Woche... Sobald Günther Vollzug meldet, lade ich per LMB zur Jungfernfahrt.... 

@ fohns: wo gehts denn hin? In die Alte Heimat oder gönnt ihr euch ein paar Tage Urlaub?  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juni 2007)

Ich höre schon jetzt ein Quietschen.   

Was steht eigentlich am WE auf dem Programm. Ist jemand da, der dem Wetter trotzt und den es ins Gelände zieht?

Wenn die angekündigten Unwetter ausbleiben und es abtrocknet, dann wäre am Samstag mal wieder eine DH-Einheit in BF oder WB zu überlegen. 

Sonntag dann eine gemütliche Cruisertour über die nahegelegenen Trails. Wobei die durchaus die Federwege strapazieren dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (13. Juni 2007)

@Kumi: Da hast Du Dir wirklich ein beneidenswerten Rahmen an Land gezogen! Doch wenn ich lese, wie häufig die Rotwilder (für die ich insgeheim schwärme) zur Reparatur müssen ... da fahre ich doch mein Cube weiter. Bei einem Bruchteil an Anschaffungskosten schaut man auch über ein paar Dinge hinweg. Wobei bisher nichts vorgefallen ist !!!

@Google, Hot Rod1, Weitere: Wer ist von Euch in Frammersbach dabei? Hoffe mit etwas Training wiede die 3:30 ins Visier nehmen zu können. 
Nachdem ich nun Erkältung und Magen-Darm hintereinander hatte und 2 Kilo weniger wiege, gehts wieder bergauf (auch mit der Muskulatur ). Die ungewollte "Kur" hat auch was gutes ... 2 Kilo am Bike einsparen wäre teuer geworden ;-).

@Hot Rod1: Meine Biketour um Osnabrück war die reinste Irrfahrt ... Gott-sei-Dank bin ich im hellen wieder am Hotel angekommen.

@Alle: In der Sommerpause kommt man wenigstens wieder halbwegs mit dem Lesen mit. Das mit den Eintracht Posts hatte zuweil über Hand genommen ;-).

@Alpenüberquerer: Wann ist es bei Euch soweit. Wann müssen wir die Nachrichten verfolgen  ???

Grüße aus Darmstadt
Jochen


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juni 2007)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> @Kumi: Da hast Du Dir wirklich ein beneidenswerten Rahmen an Land gezogen! Doch wenn ich lese, wie häufig die Rotwilder (für die ich insgeheim schwärme) zur Reparatur müssen ... Grüße aus Darmstadt
> Jochen



...da fahr ich doch lieber mein fettes, güldenes *LV*   weiter.

Auch dieses WoEn kein Glück (zumindest planbar keine Zeit). Sonntag muss ich wieder mal nach CZ und diesmal ist das Programm so voll, daß ich noch nicht mal das Bike mitnehme. Bin jeden Abend ausgebucht.
Und einen Abend davon ausgebucht mit der Vorplanung unserer Alpentour, mein Kumpel Thomas aus Prag und ich machen die legendäre Andi Heckmair Route Oberstdorf - Riva   und wir müssen nun tüfteln, ob wir das in 7 oder 8 Tagen schaffen. Also, Fernsehen einschalten ab dem 8.8.2007 lohnt sich...

der Kombicheffe


----------



## Google (14. Juni 2007)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> @Google, Hot Rod1, Weitere: Wer ist von Euch in Frammersbach dabei? Hoffe mit etwas Training wiede die 3:30 ins Visier nehmen zu können.
> Nachdem ich nun Erkältung und Magen-Darm hintereinander hatte und 2 Kilo weniger wiege, gehts wieder bergauf (auch mit der Muskulatur ). Die ungewollte "Kur" hat auch was gutes ... 2 Kilo am Bike einsparen wäre teuer geworden ;-).


Moin Jochen. Klar bin ich in Frammersbach dabei. Wenn bei einem Mara was los ist, dann dort . Mein Ziel heisst allerdings nur "ankommen". Ich steh nämlich seit meinem Urlaub gut im Saft  und hab etwas Trainingsrückstand. Die 3:30 werd ich sicher nicht schaffen, Hauptsache ich habs Trikot  

Freu mich Dich zu sehen  Hot Rod, wäre klasse wenn Du auch dabei wärst  

@[email protected] Klasse Sache mit Eurer gelanten Tour. Nächstes Jahr haben wir auch eine Überquerung auf eigene Faust vor. Erste Sondierungsgespräche folgen in Kürze.

@[email protected] Bis die Tage

Bis demnächst

Google


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2007)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> @Kumi: Da hast Du Dir wirklich ein beneidenswerten Rahmen an Land gezogen! Doch wenn ich lese, wie häufig die Rotwilder (für die ich insgeheim schwärme) zur Reparatur müssen ... da fahre ich doch mein Cube weiter. Bei einem Bruchteil an Anschaffungskosten schaut man auch über ein paar Dinge hinweg. Wobei bisher nichts vorgefallen ist !!!
> 
> @Alle: In der Sommerpause kommt man wenigstens wieder halbwegs mit dem Lesen mit. Das mit den Eintracht Posts hatte zuweil über Hand genommen ;-).
> 
> ...




Hi Jochen,
wenn ich mich so umhöre, welche Probleme bei den anderen Marken so auftreten (auch bei Cube), muss sich Rotwild wirklich nicht schämen. Weil die Biester halt so teuer sind, meint jeder wohl, daß die völlig ohne Probleme und Reparaturen sein müssen. Das ist Unsinn....  

Unser Alp-X ist vom 14 - 21.07.2007.  

Sieh mal zu, daß du mal wieder bei uns mitfahren kannst... Frammersbach fahre ich nicht, weil der Termin zu kurz vor unserer Alpentour ist...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## JSchmitt (14. Juni 2007)

@Kulmi: Wegen Problemen und Hersteller ... natürlich hat nahezu jeder Probleme (auf die Masse gesehen). Doch das ist wie beim Kauf eines Fiats und Porsche ... wo ärgerst Du Dich mehr wenn etwas nicht geht ???

@Google: nur ankommen ... ja ja ... ich habe ja auch gesagt anpeilen, ob ich das schaffe kann ich erst danach sagen  ... aber man braucht auch Ziele!
Wobei ich Dich am Start zu Schotten nochmal zitieren möchte. Ich fand den Spruch zu diesem Zeitpunkt und Standort einfach genial. "Der .... <Namen wird nicht erwähnt> der kann sich quälen!!!" ... Wir haben uns ja nicht zur Kaffeefahrt gemeldet, oder?

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2007)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> @Kulmi: Wegen Problemen und Hersteller ... natürlich hat nahezu jeder Probleme (auf die Masse gesehen). Doch das ist wie beim Kauf eines Fiats und Porsche ... wo ärgerst Du Dich mehr wenn etwas nicht geht ???



wie Recht du hast ... und wer Recht hat, muss ja bekanntermassen einen ausgeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Haaaaaallooooooh, ist hier jemand. Mannomann, diese andächtige Stille ist ja nicht auszuhalten.

Was steht am Wochenende auf dem Programm? Rocky und ich haben eben für morgen bei den Plauschern angeheuert. 14.00 h Hohemark. Es geht rauf und schnell über Stock und Stein wieder runter. Protektoren und FF sind sicher von Vorteil.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Hier ist nix mehr los! 
Die fahren wohl alle nur noch RR! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## bike69 (15. Juni 2007)

Tja und das heist nun, dass wir am WE keine heimische Tour planen ???
Dann hole ich halt wieder den Renner raus, muss sowie so noch ein wenig Training nach holen, durch die Erkältung.
Konnte die letzten 14 Tage leider nicht so viel fahren, wie geplant  

@Patrick/Rest, was habt Ihr am WE geplant ??



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Haaaaaallooooooh, ist hier jemand. Mannomann, diese andächtige Stille ist ja nicht auszuhalten.
> 
> Was steht am Wochenende auf dem Programm? Rocky und ich haben eben für morgen bei den Plauschern angeheuert. 14.00 h Hohemark. Es geht rauf und schnell über Stock und Stein wieder runter. Protektoren und FF sind sicher von Vorteil.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Besteht denn kein Interesse mal in fremden Revieren zu wildern?  

Die Kondition hab ich mir am vergangenen Wochenende geholt. Ich bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich in "Spessartgams" umzubenennen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jetzt gilt's dringend an der Technik zu feilen , ich will ja schließlich nicht an jedem Hindernis absteigen und tragen.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Tja und das heist nun, dass wir am WE keine heimische Tour planen ???
> Dann hole ich halt wieder den Renner raus, muss sowie so noch ein wenig Training nach holen, durch die Erkältung.
> Konnte die letzten 14 Tage leider nicht so viel fahren, wie geplant
> 
> @Patrick/Rest, was habt Ihr am WE geplant ??



so ganz ohne geländegängiges Bike lebt es sich wirklich besch..§$...

Viel Spass auf den Trails....


----------



## bike69 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Björn,

wenn ich schon so Worte wie Protektoren lesen, dann nein Danke.
Habe eben erst einen neuen Rahmen bekommen  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Besteht denn kein Interesse mal in fremden Revieren zu wildern?



@Werde für Sonntag eine längerer Tour in Augenschein nehmen, hoffe noch ein paar Mitstreiter zu finden


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Ach, so schlimm wird das schon nicht werden. 

Um aber keinen zu überfordern sollte der technische Anspruch der Tour nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Wir fahren locker den Berg rauf und haben bergab unseren Spaß.  Es gibt immer Passagen, an denen der ein oder andere absteigt. Daran ist nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> wenn ich schon so Worte wie Protektoren lesen, dann nein Danke.


Ist auch ein _bisschen _übertrieben  

Rennhobelmässig gibts hier etwas im Angebot. 



JSchmitt schrieb:


> Ich fand den Spruch zu diesem Zeitpunkt und Standort einfach genial.


 Warum ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (15. Juni 2007)

Boahh, von dem einen extrem in das nächste  

Fahre nächste Woche den Odenwald XX mit   Vielleicht sehen wir uns da. 



Google schrieb:


> Ist auch ein _bisschen _übertrieben
> 
> Rennhobelmässig gibts hier etwas im Angebot.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Ich verstehe Euch nicht. 
Das mit den Protektoren ist gar nicht so schlimm! 
Man (Frau) kann diese Wege auch etwas langsamer fahren das ist dann das selbe wie im Spessart. Ich sage nur Birkenhainer! 
Es gibt auch immer einen "chickenway"
Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl das ist hier nur noch RR und GA. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns da.


Nee, leider nicht. Samstag in ner Woche bin ich auf Party, am Sonntag bin ich keulen in Frammersbach  

Wieso extrem  Mit dem Renner kann sowas recht moderat  abgespult werden.

Edit: Die Tour nach Heidelberg wird Dir gefallen !! Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Euch nicht.
> Das mit den Protektoren ist gar nicht so schlimm!
> Man (Frau) kann diese Wege auch etwas langsamer fahren das ist dann das selbe wie im Spessart. Ich sage nur Birkenhainer!
> Es gibt auch immer einen "chickenway"
> ...



Natürlich sieht es mit Protektoren etwas martialisch aus. Aber so manches Mal haben sie selbst bei Abfahrten vom Hahnenkamm oder der Birkenhainer ihre Berechtigung. Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "...von Vorteil." Gehen tut's auch ohne.

Wenn ich so manchen Moralapostel von Helmpflicht reden höre, dann sollte sich der Horizont auch langsam mal auf Hände, Beine, Arme und den Rücken erweitern. 

Aber was red' ich. Jeder muß für sich entscheiden wie er nach einem Crash nach Hause geht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juni 2007)

Bei mir geht dieses WE wahrscheinlich nur der SO.
SA muß der LKW zum TüV. Mal sehen wann der fertig wird.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bei mir geht dieses WE wahrscheinlich nur der SO.
> SA muß der LKW zum TüV. Mal sehen wann der fertig wird.



Die Tour wird wiederholt, wenn Du nicht können solltest ist dann auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Euch nicht.
> Das mit den Protektoren ist gar nicht so schlimm!
> Man (Frau) kann diese Wege auch etwas langsamer fahren das ist dann das selbe wie im Spessart. Ich sage nur Birkenhainer!
> Es gibt auch immer einen "chickenway"
> ...



Keine Sorge, Rocky. Die Jungs sind alle heiss auf gute Trails. Aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen kann ich aber gut verstehen, wenn sich der eine oder andere in puncto Downhill etwas zurückhält. Eure Bikes (301, Ransom etc) sind dafür ausgelegt, aber mein neues RCC1.2 eher nicht - was aber nicht heissen wird, daß ich die Chickenbirkenhainer suchen werde... 

Wenn Lugga mal wieder in den Taunus einlädt, versuche ich auf jeden Fall dabei zu sein... und wer unbedingt RR fahren will, mein Segen hat er.... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo Rocky,

wenn ich für mich spreche, dann soll jeder die Trails fahren, die Ihm spass macht, Du alter Trailhopper  

Viel Spass heute im Taunus  



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl das ist hier nur noch RR und GA.
> Gruß Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, Rocky. Die Jungs sind alle heiss auf gute Trails. Aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen kann ich aber gut verstehen, wenn sich der eine oder andere in puncto Downhill etwas zurückhält. Eure Bikes (301, Ransom etc) sind dafür ausgelegt, aber mein neues RCC1.2 eher nicht - was aber nicht heissen wird, daß ich die Chickenbirkenhainer suchen werde...
> 
> Wenn Lugga mal wieder in den Taunus einlädt, versuche ich auf jeden Fall dabei zu sein... und wer unbedingt RR fahren will, mein Segen hat er....
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



Also am Rad sollte es nicht liegen, wenn du dich erinnerst hatte ich letzt noch ein HT! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Hhmmm, nach der heutigen Tour bleibt nur zu sagen, es gibt solche und solche Trails.

Im Vergleich zum Taunus sind sind unsere Routen easy CC-Runden. Man merkt eben doch, dass es etwas höher hinauf geht (und ebenso lange wieder runter ).


----------



## bike69 (17. Juni 2007)

Soviel zum Thema Meinungsfreiheit  



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Also am Rad sollte es nicht liegen, wenn du dich erinnerst hatte ich letzt noch ein HT!
> 
> Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Also am Rad sollte es nicht liegen, wenn du dich erinnerst hatte ich letzt noch ein HT!
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Schon klar...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Fährt heute jemand noch 'ne Runde? Oder ist Extremcouching angesagt.

Hhmmm, egal. Ich rolle um zwei einfach mal am B8 PP vorbei. Danach will ich mal auf den Hahnenkamm und sehen, ob die Bedienung wirklich so unfreundlich ist. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmmm, egal. Ich rolle um zwei einfach mal am B8 PP vorbei. Danach will ich mal auf den Hahnenkamm und sehen, ob die Bedienung wirklich so unfreundlich ist. Kommt jemand mit?



    mein neues Bike ist immer noch nicht fertig    

Bedienung, unfreundlich, Hahnenkamm??? Das ist ja ganz was neues? Berichte mal.... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

So, da bin ich wieder. Meine Ansage mit der Tour war wohl etwas kurzfristig, der Parkplatz war verwaist. 

Aber egal, iPod in die Ohren und los gings.  Über Emmerichshofen gings erst mal locker nach Alzenau. Am Tonwerk begann dann der Anstieg. Da ihr Bergziegen zum Glück nicht dabei gewesen seid, konnte ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen langsam und gemütlich hoch zum Waldrand fahren. Den Weg dann rechts rein und zum Bach abgefahren, danach der im ersten Teil bekannte Anstiegt. Nach knapp 600 Metern gibts rechts eine Abzweigung, die bin ich noch nie gefahren. Mein Entdeckergen meldet sich. Warum nicht mal was ausprobieren. Anfangs noch WAB wird der Weg bald zum ausgewaschenen Hohlweg. Meine Herren, das muß die letzten Tage geschüttet haben, so ausgewaschen war es. Unendlich schraubt sich der Weg in die Höhe, bis ich irgendwann oben an der Teerstraße zum HK rauskomme. Die letzten Meter gingen recht flüssig voran. Oben angekommen habe ich mir dann erst mal einen Kaffee gegönnt.

Die Abfahrt ging dann wie immer hinterm Haus los. Aber dann kam es doch anders. Beim Anstieg hatte ich aus den Augenwinkeln etwas erspäht. Das wollte ich mir mal ansehen. Daher etwas Gas weggenommen und auf Abzweigungen geachtet. Ich musste etwas kreisen, aber dann sah ich sie. Was dann kam, hätte ich am HK nie erwartet. Ein flowiger Trails, bei dem man geschmeidig über einige Kuppen surfen konnte - anfangs. Was danach kam, muß man selbst "erfahren" haben. Aber wenn ihr jetzt mein Grinsen sehen könntet, dann wisst ihr wie's weiterging. 

Vielleicht fahren wir die Route demnächst ja mal gemeinsam, oder sehen sie uns zumindest an.

@Ede & Rocky - sooo schlecht ist der HK im Vergleich zum Taunus nun auch wieder nicht. Ihr werdet es sehen. 

@Kulmi - bis wann bist du wieder einsatzbereit?


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juni 2007)

So, habe heute erst mal mein großes Kettenblatt wieder geradegebogen und 
kann keinen Unterschied zu vorher feststellen auch Dank Rockys gestriger Vorarbeit.
Werd erstmal so weiterfahren oder was meint Ihr?

Bruder, da will ich so schnell wie möglich hin zum neuen HK Trail.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Wenn's gerade ist, nicht an der Strebe hängenbleibt und beim Schalten nicht muckt, dann würd ich auch erst mal damit weiterfahren. 

Das hätte dir sicher gefallen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist dir diese Achterbahn schon mal aufgefallen. Aber wir wollen doch nicht zu viel verraten. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSchmitt (18. Juni 2007)

@Google: Warum ich den Sprich genial fand. Ich weiß nicht, ich verminde Marathon schon mit einer gewissen Quälerei des eigenen Körpers. Sich anstrengen, dass man zügig den Berg hochkommt und erst im Ziel lockert läßt. Wenn das für Dich eine lockere Ausfahrt ist, dann hat das natürlich eine ganz andere Bedeutung ;-). Für mich ging das in Richtung Situationskomik.

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder. Meine Ansage mit der Tour war wohl etwas kurzfristig, der Parkplatz war verwaist.
> 
> Aber egal, iPod in die Ohren und los gings.  Über Emmerichshofen gings erst mal locker nach Alzenau. Am Tonwerk begann dann der Anstieg. Da ihr Bergziegen zum Glück nicht dabei gewesen seid, konnte ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen langsam und gemütlich hoch zum Waldrand fahren. Den Weg dann rechts rein und zum Bach abgefahren, danach der im ersten Teil bekannte Anstiegt. Nach knapp 600 Metern gibts rechts eine Abzweigung, die bin ich noch nie gefahren. Mein Entdeckergen meldet sich. Warum nicht mal was ausprobieren. Anfangs noch WAB wird der Weg bald zum ausgewaschenen Hohlweg. Meine Herren, das muß die letzten Tage geschüttet haben, so ausgewaschen war es. Unendlich schraubt sich der Weg in die Höhe, bis ich irgendwann oben an der Teerstraße zum HK rauskomme. Die letzten Meter gingen recht flüssig voran. Oben angekommen habe ich mir dann erst mal einen Kaffee gegönnt.
> 
> ...



na, das hört sich ja mal interessant an? Ich hab die Hoffnung, heute den erlösenden Anruf von Günther zu bekommen? Samstag hat er sich jedenfalls nicht gemeldet. 

Blöderweise ist mir das Lager des Vorderrades am Speedbike verreckt (in einem Lager fehlte eine Kugel, was dazu geführt hat, daß sich die anderen Kugeln nicht mehr sauber drehen konnten und es zu Einschleifungen gekommen ist. Ich hoffe, daß die Sache mit einem Satz neuer Kugeln wieder i.O. gebracht werden kann? Muss ich mir heute abend nochmal genau ansehen...). 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Die Abfahrt ging dann wie immer hinterm Haus los. Aber dann kam es doch anders. Beim Anstieg hatte ich aus den Augenwinkeln etwas erspäht. Das wollte ich mir mal ansehen. Daher etwas Gas weggenommen und auf Abzweigungen geachtet. Ich musste etwas kreisen, aber dann sah ich sie. Was dann kam, hätte ich am HK nie erwartet. Ein flowiger Trails, bei dem man geschmeidig über einige Kuppen surfen konnte - anfangs. Was danach kam, muß man selbst "erfahren" haben. Aber wenn ihr jetzt mein Grinsen sehen könntet, dann wisst ihr wie's weiterging.
> 
> Vielleicht fahren wir die Route demnächst ja mal gemeinsam, oder sehen sie uns zumindest an.



Mit der Hahnenkam Abfahrt verbinde ich immer *AUA*,weiß auch nicht warum 
Bin aber auf jedenfall mal wieder dabei.Muss nur wissen wann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Hmm, du lässt dich wohl nicht unterkriegen? 

Das Tourenangebot ist momentan recht vielseitig. Von Mainradweg über WAB bis zum Taunus-DH ist alles geboten. Taste dich einfach langsam ran.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das Tourenangebot ist momentan recht vielseitig. Von Mainradweg über WAB bis zum Taunus-DH ist alles geboten. Taste dich einfach langsam ran.



Wo bekomme ich denn Termine? Was ist WAB?? 
Das reine DH ist glaube nichts für mich.
Und mit euch mal wieder eine Runde? Das letze mal mit EDE und Fohns hat mir Richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich denn Termine? Was ist WAB??
> Das reine DH ist glaube nichts für mich.
> Und mit euch mal wieder eine Runde? Das letze mal mit EDE und Fohns hat mir Richtig Spaß gemacht.



die Termine stehen üblicherweise im Last Minute Biking (siehe mal in der oberen Hälfte rechts auf deinem Bildschirm).

Wenn dir die Runde mit Ede und Fohns Spass gemacht hat, dann bist du bei uns richtig gut aufgehoben... ich starte wieder voll durch sobald mein Bike fertig ist... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die Termine stehen üblicherweise im Last Minute Biking (siehe mal in der oberen Hälfte rechts auf deinem Bildschirm).



Ich will ja nicht Frech sein aber : Das weiß ich, bin doch nicht Blöd

Ist halt nur das ich nie was darüber gelesen habe, dachte das es vieleicht größere Events sind.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Die letzten Wochen waren auch extrem ruhig. Im Moment kämpft jeder seinen eigenen Kampf mit dem persönlichen Terminkalender oder Materialproblemen.

Kopf hoch, es wird sich sicher in Kürze wieder eine passende Tour finden.  Andererseits, du kannst ja auch mal was reinstellen. Gib einfach einen groben Rahmen vor, der ein oder andere hat dann sicher eine interessante ergänzende Variante parat.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht Frech sein aber : Das weiß ich, bin doch nicht Blöd
> 
> Ist halt nur das ich nie was darüber gelesen habe, dachte das es vieleicht größere Events sind.



... hätte ja sein können, daß du dieses Feld übersehen hast ... 

in der Tat, es war ungewöhnlich ruhig in letzter Zeit. Das ist und war aber nicht immer so und wird auf jeden Fall wieder besser. Von meinen Bikeproblemen hast du ja schon gelesen, zusätzlich wollen wir ja in 4 Wochen über die Alpen - das verlangt zum Teil ein etwas anderes Training als wir normalerweise fahren. Ich denke aber, daß diese Woche auf jeden Fall eine Tour gehen sollte... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, daß diese Woche auf jeden Fall eine Tour gehen sollte...
> Gruß Kulmi



Das will ich wohl meinen...also ich hätte Lust und Zeit!
Los lieber Kulmi, mach was   Wir sind schon sooo lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren  

Schönen Gruß vom HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was ist WAB??



WAB = WaldAutoBahn


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das will ich wohl meinen...also ich hätte Lust und Zeit!
> Los lieber Kulmi, mach was   Wir sind schon sooo lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren
> 
> Schönen Gruß vom HR1



Also Jungs: ich habe eben mit Günther telefoniert. Er meint, daß mein Prachtstück aus gutem Dietzenbacher Hause am Mittwoch fertig wird! Da ich ja arbeiten muss, kann ich es gegen Spätnachmittag abholen    

Dann lasst uns Mittwoch oder Donnerstag abends auf Jungfernfahrt in den Spessart ziehen...  Wer will mit?


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2007)

@ Kulmi,

sag mal eine Zeit an!
Treffpunkt ist klar. (B8)

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juni 2007)

@ Habkeinnick : Danke für die Info!!
@ Kulmi : Was heißt denn Abends ( Muß wieder früh raus am nächsten Morgen  und ich habe leider kein Licht  ) wann willst du denn fahren und wie lange? Wenn alles Passt würde ich probieren mitzukommen.
Wo willst denn Lang??


----------



## Google (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen waren auch extrem ruhig.


Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es nicht nur in den letzten Wochen extrem ruhig war, sondern dies im Großen und ganzen mit den Tourenangeboten so bleiben wird...auch wenn nun der Aufschrei wieder groß sein wird und kurzfristig wieder Angebote aufleben, die dem Namen und Sinn des Threads gerecht werden....  

In eigener Sache wollte ich informieren, dass ich zukünftig meine Touren ins Last-Minute Biking einstellen werde. Einfach mal reinschauen und mitfahren wenns passt.  

In der Regel fahre ich Dienstags, Donnerstags und an einem Tag am WE (Erste Ausnahme diese Woche. Da kann ich nur Mittwochs). Nicht immer sind die Zeiten, -besonders unter der Woche- für jeden optimal, aber dann und wann lässt es sich sicherlich mal einrichten, dass einer mitfahren kann.

Ich freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer. Wenn Ihr Lust hab zu biken, einfach das Last-Minute-Biking beobachten oder ne PN zwecks Terminabsprache, etc. an mich. Es geht eigentlich immer was  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Juni 2007)

Kulmi ich will mit !

Google, nette Tour im LMB aber 18Uhr B8 ist für mich kaum zu schaffen.


----------



## bike69 (18. Juni 2007)

Kann nur am Mittwoch Abend, so ab 19:00. Wäre gerne dabei  



Kulminator schrieb:


> Also Jungs: ich habe eben mit Günther telefoniert. Er meint, daß mein Prachtstück aus gutem Dietzenbacher Hause am Mittwoch fertig wird! Da ich ja arbeiten muss, kann ich es gegen Spätnachmittag abholen
> 
> Dann lasst uns Mittwoch oder Donnerstag abends auf Jungfernfahrt in den Spessart ziehen...  Wer will mit?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Um sieben könnte es bei mir auch klappen. Zur B8 schaff ich's nicht, aber ich könnte an der Ecke Birkenhainer/X11 zusteigen. Damit gewinne ich knapp 20 Minuten. 

Immer vorausgesetzt, dass ich tatsächlich beizeiten raus komme.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juni 2007)

Wann fängt ihr denn alle an zu arbeiten?
Wenn ich um 19.uhr los mache und wir sagen mal 22.00 wieder zu hause bin + Duschen + Essen + kurz Relaxen und ein Bier trinken dann ist es 23.30 Uhr. Und ich muss 5.30 wieder raus....
Das wird eng....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wann fängt ihr denn alle an zu arbeiten?
> Wenn ich um 19.uhr los mache und wir sagen mal 22.00 wieder zu hause bin + Duschen + Essen + kurz Relaxen und ein Bier trinken dann ist es 23.30 Uhr. Und ich muss 5.30 wieder raus....
> Das wird eng....


Dito.

@[email protected] Ich weiß... Irgendwann klappts !


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2007)

@ all: Mittwoch abends so gegen 19 Uhr an der B8 passt auch mir. Wer vorher aussteigen oder später zusteigen möchte, ist alles kein Problem. Einzige Einschränkung: ES muss fertig sein! Ach und noch eine Einschränkung: bei Regen oder anderem Schei§$wetter kriegt ihr mich und mein neues nicht in den Wald! LMB folgt...

@ Kai: in den Wintermonaten haben wir uns häufiger erst um 19 Uhr getroffen und waren meist erst gegen 22 Uhr zu hause - oft richtig eingesaut. Da fährst du mit Licht los und wenn der Akku hält mit Licht wieder heim. Zur Zeit kann man durchaus bis 22 Uhr ohne Beleuchtung fahren (aber nicht wesentlich länger) - aber wenn du häufiger mit uns unterwegs bist, solltest du schon über den Kauf einer Lampe nachdenken. Soo teuer ist die Sigma Mirage auch nicht...  Und noch was: manchmal fahren wir auch schon eher los - ganz nach Absprache, wer wann wie mit der Arbeit fertig wird. Da sind wir flexibel... Und du kannst natürlich auch eigene Touren anbieten - dann bist du der Cheffe und wir haben uns nach dir zu richten...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ all: Mittwoch abends so gegen 19 Uhr an der B8 passt auch mir. Wer vorher aussteigen oder spÃ¤ter zusteigen mÃ¶chte, ist alles kein Problem. Einzige EinschrÃ¤nkung: ES muss fertig sein! Ach und noch eine EinschrÃ¤nkung: bei Regen oder anderem ScheiÂ§$wetter kriegt ihr mich und mein neues nicht in den Wald! LMB folgt...
> 
> @ Kai: in den Wintermonaten haben wir uns hÃ¤ufiger erst um 19 Uhr getroffen und waren meist erst gegen 22 Uhr zu hause - oft richtig eingesaut. Da fÃ¤hrst du mit Licht los und wenn der Akku hÃ¤lt mit Licht wieder heim. Zur Zeit kann man durchaus bis 22 Uhr ohne Beleuchtung fahren (aber nicht wesentlich lÃ¤nger) - aber wenn du hÃ¤ufiger mit uns unterwegs bist, solltest du schon Ã¼ber den Kauf einer Lampe nachdenken. Soo teuer ist die Sigma Mirage auch nicht...  Und noch was: manchmal fahren wir auch schon eher los - ganz nach Absprache, wer wann wie mit der Arbeit fertig wird. Da sind wir flexibel... Und du kannst natÃ¼rlich auch eigene Touren anbieten - dann bist du der Cheffe und wir haben uns nach dir zu richten...
> 
> GruÃ Kulmi



Ich wÃ¼rde gerne mal eine Anbieten! Das prob. ist das man mich hier in den Wald schmeiÃen kann und ich finde nicht mehr raus. Sprich ich kenne mich nicht aus.
Und wenn ich einmal in der Woche SpÃ¤ter ins bett gehe ist das auch nicht das    
Problem. Wie gesagt wenn dein Bike fertig ist dann gucke ich mal ob es klappt mit deiner Einweihungsfahrt.Sowas Einmaliges will man doch nicht verpassen
War bei meiner ja auch mit dabei 

Und die Lampe muss ich mal gucken.
Was sagt ihr denn zu dieser : http://www.amazon.de/Sigma-Mirage-A...082430?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1182194616&sr=8-1
Das ist die Billigste.Wenn ich will kann ich auch 100 â¬uronen Blechen aber das will ich nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal eine Anbieten! Das prob. ist das man mich hier in den Wald schmeißen kann und ich finde nicht mehr raus. Sprich ich kenne mich nicht aus.
> Und wenn ich einmal in der Woche Später ins bett gehe ist das auch nicht das
> Problem. Wie gesagt wenn dein Bike fertig ist dann gucke ich mal ob es klappt mit deiner Einweihungsfahrt.Sowas Einmaliges will man doch nicht verpassen
> War bei meiner ja auch mit dabei
> ...



die Mirage fahren die meisten von uns - nur die Lichtgestalten sind mit Lupinen unterwegs   ... aber hol dir auf jeden Fall die Evo mit dem Nipack Akku - der Akku hält deutlich länger durch, ist haltbarer und viel leichter... und du hast den Flaschenhalter frei. Schau mal bei Ebay - da kriegte die Lampe etwas günstiger als bei Amazon. 

Gruß Kulmi (der schon ganz heiss ist auf die Jungfernfahrt)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Du musst auch die Leistung der Lampen unterscheiden. Bis 5 Watt hast du 'ne Zulassung für den Straßenverkehr. Die Mirage Evo hat einen 5 und einen 10 Watt Scheinwerfer (der hat keine Straßenzulassung). 

Bevor du dir was kaufst, teste sie erst mal. Im Moment ist's noch lange hell, aber wenn wir ggf. mal wieder später unterwegs sind, dann kannst du sie ja live erleben. 

Solltest du Interesse an Nightrides abseits beleuchteter Radwege entwickeln, dann ist die 5 W recht schwach. Erfahrungsgem. kauft man sich dann doch die Große und hat letzten Endes doppelt Geld ausgegeben. Also nichts überstürzen.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ all: Mittwoch abends so gegen 19 Uhr an der B8 passt auch mir. Wer vorher aussteigen oder später zusteigen möchte, ist alles kein Problem. Einzige Einschränkung: ES muss fertig sein! Ach und noch eine Einschränkung: bei Regen oder anderem Schei§$wetter kriegt ihr mich und mein neues nicht in den Wald! LMB folgt...
> 
> @



Hier ist der LMB für die Jungfernfahrt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Das ist doch was.  

Ich sage mal unter Vorbehalt zu, da ich a) heute meinen Bock zum Lagercheck weggegeben habe und b) rechtzeitig Feierabend machen muß.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du musst auch die Leistung der Lampen unterscheiden. Bis 5 Watt hast du 'ne Zulassung für den Straßenverkehr. Die Mirage Evo hat einen 5 und einen 10 Watt Scheinwerfer (der hat keine Straßenzulassung).
> 
> Bevor du dir was kaufst, teste sie erst mal. Im Moment ist's noch lange hell, aber wenn wir ggf. mal wieder später unterwegs sind, dann kannst du sie ja live erleben.
> 
> Solltest du Interesse an Nightrides abseits beleuchteter Radwege entwickeln, dann ist die 5 W recht schwach. Erfahrungsgem. kauft man sich dann doch die Große und hat letzten Endes doppelt Geld ausgegeben. Also nichts überstürzen.



es geht eigentlich viel billiger: kauf dir Handschellen und mach die Dinger an einem Ende an dir und am anderen Ende am Mtb-Ede fest - dadurch kannst du sicherstellen, immer in seiner Nähe zu sein. Wenn er den Brenner seiner Lupine anheizt, wird die Nacht zum Tage...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

...wenn sie nicht wie auf unserer Pannentour durchbrennt. 

Kamikaze, du siehst, mit uns erlebst du in kürzester Zeit Abenteuer, die erleben manche ihr ganzes Leben nicht.


----------



## bike69 (19. Juni 2007)

Keine Sorge, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten   Muss auch Morgens um 06:00 Uhr raus, aber die Jungs sind es Wert   



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wann fängt ihr denn alle an zu arbeiten?
> Wenn ich um 19.uhr los mache und wir sagen mal 22.00 wieder zu hause bin + Duschen + Essen + kurz Relaxen und ein Bier trinken dann ist es 23.30 Uhr. Und ich muss 5.30 wieder raus....
> Das wird eng....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juni 2007)

Morgen,
habe mal ein bischen gestöbert. Und habe gesehen das manche in Ebay die Lampe im Doppelpack anbieten 
*Sigma Mirage Evo + Evo X-Pro 5+10 Watt NiMH-Akku* und das für nur 71,50 uronen dann währ man doch für die Strasse und den Wald zugelassen.
Und 10 + 5 = *15* "MMMUUUHHHHAAAAA" 

Was sagt ihr dazu da hätte ich ja beides abgedeckt oder?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Das ist der Doppelpack, den Kulmi und ich meinten. Die 5W reichen für den Radweg. Geht's abseits weiter, machst du zusätzlich die zweite Lampe an. Das ist im Prinzip mit dem Fernlicht bei Autos vergleichbar.

Natürlich kann sie mit der Lupine nicht mithalten, aber dafür kostet sie eben auch nur 15% des Lupine-Preises.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2007)

unter uns: mit dem 10 W Spot der Sigma kann man auch jede Menge Unsinn treiben , wie z.B. Nachbarn ärgern usw... 

Der Ebay Preis geht absolut i.O. - das ist ne lohnende Investition...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das ist der Doppelpack, den Kulmi und ich meinten. Die 5W reichen für den Radweg. Geht's abseits weiter, machst du zusätzlich die zweite Lampe an.



Da habe ich wohl auf der Leitung gestanden 
Dachte ihr meint jede einzeln.
Na super dann werde ich mir mal diese mal holen, wenn ihr sie auch habt und sagt das sie gut ist.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2007)

Noch was: ich hab mir gestern mal so Gedanken gemacht, welche Touren noch auf unserem diesjährigen Plan stehen? Spontan fallen wir noch folgende Highlights ein:
- Lohrtour - die Zweite
- Wochenende in Mespelbrunn
- Alp - X (14. - 21.07)
- Melibocus/Odenwald Tour (Cersten?)
- Eselsweg (Tourdaten hat Cersten)
- Frammersbach (evtl Nachfahren der Marathonstrecke? Tourdaten kann ich besorgen)
- gleiches für Wombach
- Nightride XXXXL von Patrick
- Spessart Challenge in Bad Orb (will ich auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr wiederholen)
- Gardasee (Björn?) 
- Erkundungsfahrt am Fernblick
- GA Touren am Main und Rodgaurundweg
 und natürlich müssen wir in regelmässigen Abständen zu Buchberb, Barbarossa, Fernblick und Hahnenkamm...

Hab ich was vergessen? Jungs, wir haben noch einiges vor und das Jahr 2007 ist fast schon wieder zu Ende...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Noch was: ich hab mir gestern mal so Gedanken gemacht, welche Touren noch auf unserem diesjährigen Plan stehen? Spontan fallen wir noch folgende Highlights ein:
> - Lohrtour - die Zweite
> - Wochenende in Mespelbrunn
> - Alp - X (14. - 21.07)
> ...



Siehe Ergänzung direkt im Text.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2007)

... hab fast den Taunus vergessen ... die Plauscher wollten doch nochmal einladen....


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

Die brauchen uns nicht einzuladen, da kannst du einfach hin fahren die freuen sich wenn sie einen von uns sehen! 

Wir sehen uns morgen, soll ich die Protektoren mitbringen? 

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Ist sicher kein Fehler. Wenn einer einen Platten hat, dann kniet sich's damit bequemer.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juni 2007)

Cool...haben wir es morgen richtig vor???

Ich brauche sowieso einen neuen Dämpfer und wenn ich es schaffe meinen jetztigen Dämpfer zu schrotten, dann brauche ich auch keine Ausrede für einen Neuen. Super Idee, oder??  

yoroshiku o-tsutae kudasai  
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist sicher kein Fehler. Wenn einer einen Platten hat, dann kniet sich's damit bequemer.



... und sieht auf nackter Männerhaut richtig sexy aus ....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Kulmi mit seinem neuen Rahmen gleich Roam II drehen will. Und der vom Cersten hat auch noch nicht viel Kilometer runter. 

Andererseits - noch haben sie Garantie. Und das Kamerakind Ede hat sich in Finale bestens bewährt.  

Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann? Wenn nicht wir, wer sonst? 

*Spessart Wolf Production proudly presents:*
Roam Part 2
Filmed on the location of Hahnenkamm and BB-Quelle.

Riders (in alphatbetical order)

...
...
...
...
Guest:
...
...

Das Casting findet auf einer der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten statt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

Wir sollten es "begnadete Körper" nennen!!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2007)

und wenn was schief läuft, könnt ihr meine sterblichen Überreste in den "Körperwelten" ausstellen... 

Actor of Roam Part 2 presenting the Deathfly at the Klappermühlchen ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Nix da. So leicht entziehst du dich nicht der Verantwortung.  

Wenn du schon eine Showeinlage darbietest, dann wird hinterher auch gemeinsam darüber gelacht.  Außerdem sind sicher alle an der Begründung für die gewählte Linie und deren Umsetzung interessiert.  Nur so entstehen schließlich Legenden [word].

So, und jetzt gehe ich schon mal den Akku für morgen laden. Nachher vergess ich das noch und muß mir ein Teelicht auf den Lenker pappen.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2007)

*Schwallll ins Allll hier*   

Soll ich Euch erklären wie das hier mit *YouTupe* geht, damit wir alle was zu lachen haben  

Eisbärige Grüße


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2007)

Hey, weiss jemand was vom fohns? 
Was gehört, was gelesen? Ihn gesehen?


----------



## bike69 (19. Juni 2007)

Nen Abend, 

habe heute was von Ihm gehört, er Lebt 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey, weiss jemand was vom fohns?
> Was gehört, was gelesen? Ihn gesehen?



Also ich kann dem Rocky nur Recht geben, einfach in den Taunus fahren und die Trails geniessen.  
Komme eben von einer 2.5 Std. Tour aus dem Taunus *ätsch* und keiner hat es gemerkt  Navi und nette Begleitung machen es möglich......

So, nun gehe ich mal in die Kiste. Bis Morgen ihr Helden des Trails


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Komme eben von einer 2.5 Std. Tour aus dem Taunus *ätsch* und keiner hat es gemerkt  Navi und nette Begleitung machen es möglich......



... es sei dir gegönnt ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Schwallll ins Allll hier*
> 
> Soll ich Euch erklären wie das hier mit *YouTupe* geht, damit wir alle was zu lachen haben
> 
> Eisbärige Grüße



Wer bitte gibt sich mit Amateuraufnahmen ab. 

Wir reden hier von awardverdächtigen Produktionen. [word]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Nen Abend,
> 
> habe heute was von Ihm gehört, er Lebt
> 
> ...



Soso, auf einmal fahren wir also Trails.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> yoroshiku o-tsutae kudasai



.. und fast hätten wir alle diese netten Grüße aus Japan überlesen... Übersetzt bedeutet das doch: "lasst es krachen, Jungs - in den Wäldern und auf den Trails"? Richtig?


----------



## bike69 (20. Juni 2007)

Fahre nicht immer nur Renner........habe nur Sorge, dass ich mit den Protektoren nicht den Berg hoch komme, geschweige denn runter. So mit nem Panzer  

Kannst ja mal den Hot Rod & MTB Ede fragen, welche ge... Bodenwellen wir um die Ronneburg letzte Woche gefahren sind....  
Da gehts auch ohne Protektoren.... Boahh, jetzt hab ich es Dir aber gegeben *grins* Bitte nicht hauen.....



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soso, auf einmal fahren wir also Trails.


----------



## hoschie (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
hat nicht mal wieder wer bock auf ne Runde Beerfelden? Ich bin am WE da... (ob Sa oder SO ist allerdings noch offen). Würd mich freuen jemanden von Euch dort anzutreffen.
Grüße vom Hoschie


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2007)

Morsche.

@Hoschie - lässt sich das evtl. um 'ne Woche verschieben?


----------



## hoschie (20. Juni 2007)

@BruderJörn,
nein verschieben lässt sichs nicht...aber vielleicht komm ich dann nächstes WE wieder hin


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2007)

ES ist FERTIG !    

Tour findet heute abend statt...


----------



## bike69 (20. Juni 2007)

Und hier ist Sie:
habe es als PDF angehängt.

Es es ein tolles Wild geworden und schnell in den Wäldern. Herzlichen Glückwunsch   



Kulminator schrieb:


> ES ist FERTIG !
> 
> Tour findet heute abend statt...


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ES ist FERTIG !
> 
> Tour findet heute abend statt...



*B I L D E R*


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2007)

Moin Wölfe und Mitleser, 
also was soll ich sagen? Die gestrige Jungfernfahrt hat beweisen, daß das neue Bike "alltagstauglich" ist.  

Der lange vorbereitete und in allen Details durchgeplante Testparcour führte von Hanau durch die Bulau, über die Parkbucht B8 den x11 er hoch, rüber zum Buchberg und auf Teilen der Birkenhainer zum Trailpark Somborn. Nach kurzen Showeinlagen zum Fernblick und zu den Michelbacher Weinbergen. Aber VORSICHT: die Trails durch die Weinberge sind mit Dornen gespickt. Nach einer unfreiwilligen Schlauchwechseldichpause hat uns der Bruder die Bikeparkqualitäten des Hahnenkamms gezeigt und über Alzenau gings dann zurück zur B8. Die Mitfahrer waren so begeistert über die Jungfernfahrt, daß spontan eine Planänderung beschlossen wurde und das neue noch mit isotonischen Getränken begossen wurde.  

Freu mich schon auf kommende Abenteuer.... 

BILDER werden nachgeliefert - muss erst putzen.

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juni 2007)

Ja das war mal wieder geil gestern!
Am besten hat mir Bruders Flug gefallen, dafür bekommt er eine 5,9 von mir. 
Das auffüllen der Isospeicher hat dann auch noch bis 0:20Uhr gedauert und die Traileinlage im Kahler Bahnhof war auch noch ganz nett. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2007)

Morsche,

ich fands 'ne gelungene Jungfernfahrt. Auch der Ausklang war sehr kurzweilig.

Cool ist auch ein Nightride ohne Beleuchtung. 

Merci Rocky für den Shuttle.


----------



## CB63303 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

habe gerade Kulmi's "Arbeitsliste" mit den Touren für das laufende Jahr gesehen... netter Plan  

Hier wäre noch eine Idee die mich seit geraumer Zeit umtreibt, deshalb Frage an die Ortkundigen: Habt Ihr schonmal an eine "Kahltal-Umrundung" gedacht??? 

Eigentlich müsste man doch über Michelbach, Geiselbach, Franzosenkopf, Hufeisen, dann rüber Richtung Wiesen, Spessart Höhenrücken, Engländer und dann irgendwie nach Johannisberg und zum Hahnenkamm zurück kommen.

Das Stück bis Hufeisen fährt sich sehr schön, sind sehr schöne trails (und Anstiege) dabei... nur den Rest habe ich noch nie probiert...  

Falls also jemand die Tour bereits kennt - oder Lust auf Pfadfinder spielen hat - könnte man das ja mal für einen Samstag oder Sonntag ins Auge fassen... es sieht auf der Karte jedenfalls nach einem etwas längeren Ausflug aus  

Gruß, CB


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade Kulmi's "Arbeitsliste" mit den Touren für das laufende Jahr gesehen... netter Plan
> 
> ...



Gute Tourenidee, die ich unbedingt noch aufnehmen muss. Zum Teil sind wir die vorgeschlagene Tour schon gefahren - zumindest was  Michelbach, Geiselbach etc bis Wiesen betrifft. Für die Rückfahrt finden wir auch noch was passendes - wobei die Strecke über Johannisberg/Hahnenkamm wohl etwas zu lang wird... ?

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Juni 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man doch über Michelbach, Geiselbach, Franzosenkopf, Hufeisen, dann rüber Richtung Wiesen, Spessart Höhenrücken, Engländer und dann irgendwie nach Johannisberg und zum Hahnenkamm zurück kommen.


Du kannst ja die Birkenhainer (B) bis zum Dr. Kihn Platz fahren, dann auf dem Eselsweg (E) bis zum Engländer, von da führt der Dr. Degen Weg (D) erst trailig ins Tal, dann über Höhenrücken bis zum Hahnenkamm. Ich kenn die Tour unter dem Namen BED-Tour. Mit dem Hahnenkamm und zurück vielleicht nochmal über Michelbach und die Birkenhainer kommt man allerdings von der B8 auf so 1700hm. Der Degen-Weg ist ein bisschen schlecht gekennzeichnet, der Rest ist auch ohne Karte nicht zu verfehlen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## CB63303 (21. Juni 2007)

Immer wieder Klasse.. Danke für den feedback. 

@ Matthias: Werde mir wohl mal eine neuere Wanderkarte besorgen müssen, mit eingezeichneten Wegen... kann Deine Schilderung so aus dem Kopf schwer nachvollziehen  
Läuft die Birkenhainer bis zum Hufeisen? Und wo ist der Dr. Kihn Platz???

Was die Entfernung angeht hatte ich so 80-90km geschätzt, basierend auf Rennrad Erfahrung... (pssst, soll man hier ja nicht laut sagen... ), aber das lässt sich nur schwer auf Gelände übertragen...

@ Kulmi: Vom Streckenprofil wäre das genau das Richtige für Deinen neuen Marathonhobel!

Gruß,

CB


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2007)

Wieso, sagen kannst du es. Ich habe eine ähnliche Streckenlänge geschätzt, allerdings "Luftlinie".  

Vom B8-Parkplatz bis Schöllkrippen sind's ca. 25 Km einfache Strecke. Nimmt man die Birkenhainer bis Geiselbach und rechnet den Bogen zum Engländer dazu, dann sind 80-90 Km schnell zusammen.


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Juni 2007)

Das Hufeisen ist ja hinter dem Franzosenkopf der Parkplatz, nicht? An dem Parkplatz macht die Birkenhainer eine scharfe Kurve nach rechts. Ca. 15km weiter auf der Birkenhainer ist dann der Dr. Kihn Platz, da trifft man auf den Eselsweg. Zwischen Dr. Kihn Platz und Engländer fährt man ca. 10km auf dem E.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *B I L D E R*



H I E R  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/385441/cat/15102


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> @ Kulmi: Vom Streckenprofil wäre das genau das Richtige für Deinen neuen Marathonhobel!



Da sagst du wahre Worte ... wann passt es dir denn?


----------



## CB63303 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Kulmi,

ich würde sagen "jederzeit" sobald man wieder ohne Taucherbrille fahren kann  

Als ich heute die Kids zu KiGa und Schule gebracht habe stand die Brühe 20cm hoch auf dem Schulhof, der Eingang ist zum rauschenden Bächlein mutiert, und die KiGa Chefin kam mir mit Gummistiefeln und Putzlappen entgegen! Auf den Zustand meiner eigenen "Arbeitskleidung" möchte ich nicht weiter eingehen  

Kurz und gut: Wenn es halbwegs trocken wäre   spräche nichts gegen diesen Sonntag, üblicher Treffpunkt. Müsste man halt am Samstag abend/Sonntag morgen mal klären...

Hast Du denn ein gutes Gefühl mit der Wegbeschreibung, und hast Du eine Karte???

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Verwegene...!!

Gruß,

CB


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Verwegene...!!


Prinzipiell habe ich auch großes Interesse an der Tour wenn diese jemand anbieten und führen kann. Dieses WE ist allerdings aus 2 Gründen ziemlich schlecht: 

1. Die gestrigen Wolkenbrüche und noch kommenden Regenfälle machen daraus eine Schlammtour, die viel Kraft kostet. Einige Stellen der Tour sind m. Wissens besonders anfällig bei Regen.

2. Ich hab (noch) vor Frammersbach dieses WE mitzufahren

Bei besserem Wetter und an einem anderen WE wäre ich sicherlich dabei wenns zeitlich passt.

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juni 2007)

Würde da auch mitmachen!!!!

Habe aber ein Problem festgestellt, als ich letztens gefahren bin ist mir mein Rechter Fuss eingeschlafen und war Taub,Why 
Kann es wegen meiner Schuhe sein, da ich keine Richtigen Fahrradschuhe habe????
Bin das so 20 Km gefahren und bei ca. der hälfte hat es angefangen.


----------



## caroka (22. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Würde da auch mitmachen!!!!
> 
> Habe aber ein Problem festgestellt, als ich letztens gefahren bin ist mir mein Rechter Fuss eingeschlafen und war Taub,Why
> Kann es wegen meiner Schuhe sein, da ich keine Richtigen Fahrradschuhe habe????
> Bin das so 20 Km gefahren und bei ca. der hälfte hat es angefangen.



Ich habe das schon mit allen möglichen Schuhen (Fahrrad-, Fussball-, Freizeitschuh) beim Fahrradfahren gehabt. Ein Orthopäde meinte, dass läge vllt. daran, dass meine Ballen vorne zu platt sind und dadurch die Nerven, die hauptsächlich durch die Mitte des Ballens laufen abgeklemmt werden. Ganz schlimm war es bei den neuen Fahrradschuhen. Inzwischen habe ich damit keine Probleme mehr. Warum?  Weiß nicht.


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe aber ein Problem festgestellt, als ich letztens gefahren bin ist mir mein Rechter Fuss eingeschlafen und war Taub,Why


Lass mal Deine Bikeeinstellung von jemanden prüfen, der etwas davon versteht: Sattelneigung/höhe/Abstand zum Lenkrohr, Lenkerhöhe, Vorbaulänge, etc. Am besten gehst Du mal zum Günter nach Großkrotzenburg. Der ist klasse! _Da wirst Du geholfen _in Sachen "Rund ums Bike"  Kann aber auch einfach sein, dass Du Dich noch nicht so richtig ans Biken gewöhnt hast  War bei mir so.  Oder es ist der Sattel an sich, der irgendwas abdrückt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juni 2007)

Bike-Schuhe haben eine vergleichsweise steife Sohle um den Druck optimal auf's Pedal weiterzuleiten. Wenn du den Fuß abknickst (=normale Bewegung) geht dadurch Energie verloren. Es kann also sein, dass du aufgrund der ungewohnten Belastung "eingeschlafene" Füße bekommst. Vielleicht schafft eine Einlage schon Abhilfe.

Ein anderer Grund kann in zu fest geschnürten Schuhen liegen. 

Schau dir jetzt aber auch die erhältlichen Freeride Schuhe an. Die gehen mehr in Richtung Sneakers, die weiche Sohle allein ist's also nicht.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Lass mal Deine Bikeeinstellung von jemanden prüfen, der etwas davon versteht: Sattelneigung/höhe/Abstand zum Lenkrohr, Lenkerhöhe, Vorbaulänge, etc. Am besten gehst Du mal zum Günter nach Großkrotzenburg. Der ist klasse! _Da wirst Du geholfen _in Sachen "Rund ums Bike"


Ist das ein Laden oder ist er Privat. Wie ist seine Anschrift oder Hompage?

@ Bruder : will mir so oder so Fahrradschueh holen,brauche aber noch die passenden Pedalen.

@all: THX

Hat es vieleicht was mit dem Rahmen zu tun da ich nur L habe und ein XL wäre besser bei meiner Größe?War aber bis jetzt zufrieden oder bessergesagt hatte keine Problme bis auf diesen Tag.


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

Der Laden ist in der Händelstr. 7, 63538 Großkrotzenburg, Tel.: 06186/201310

Hier der Link: http://www.bike-activ.de/index.htm Auf die Öffnungszeiten ganz unten achten 

Es lohnt sich!

Sag einfach: Der "Google" alias Frank hat mich geschickt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Der Laden ist in der Händelstr. 7, 63538 Großkrotzenburg, Tel.: 06186/201310
> Hier der Link: http://www.bike-activ.de/index.htm Auf die Öffnungszeiten ganz unten achten
> Es lohnt sich!


Danke.
Werde mal die Tage bei ihn Vorbeischauen.



Google schrieb:


> Sag einfach: Der "Google" alias Frank hat mich geschickt.


wenn das der Satz ist das er alles Umsonst macht, bin ich doch dabei


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> wenn das der Satz ist das er alles Umsonst macht, bin ich doch dabei


Ne, dann eher mir  Spass beiseite: Der Günter freut sich natürlich wenn er von seinen "Kunden" weiterempfohlen wird, was er echt verdient hat. Ist aber dann auch für Dich von Vorteil  Er ist selbst ambitionierter Mtbler und man kann nur von seiner Erfahrung und seinem guten Service profitieren.  Ich versuch mich zu revanchieren, dass ich nicht immer alles übers Internet besorge und ihn eben weiterempfehle.

Wundere Dich nicht über den kleinen Laden, ist noch ein richtiger Familienbetrieb


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> 
> ich würde sagen "jederzeit" sobald man wieder ohne Taucherbrille fahren kann
> 
> ...



Die Wege finden wir - kein Problem - zum Teil bin ich es ja schon gefahren. Kartenmaterial habe ich auch. Sonntag würde mir auch gut passen - aber nur falls Bike69 nicht die Eselswegtour Alzenau nach Miltenberg  anbietet (davon spricht er jetzt schon ein paar Tage und hat mich neugierig gemacht: ca  115 km und 1500 hm!). Entscheidung gibt es heute abend/morgen vormittag. Ich poste... 

@ Kai: ich bin auf Empfehlung von Google auch zum Günther von Bike Activ gegangen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß seinen Adleraugen kein Riss in Schweissnähten entgeht, kann ich an dieser Stelle auch nur Positives   über ihn  berichten. 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## CB63303 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Kulmi,

die Miltenberg Tour würde ich auch mal probieren - Hauptsache mal was Neues ... aber der Wetterbericht stimmt mich nicht besonders optimistisch. Sieht doch eher bescheiden aus 

Wenn es aber halbwegs vernünftig aussieht wäre ich dabei, egal ob jetzt in die eine oder andere Richtung...naß werden wir sowieso dabei  

Gruß... CB


----------



## bike69 (23. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin,

habe mir eben die Wetterdaten für das PLZ 63486 angeschaut und das sieht es recht trocken aus für Morgen   So das man vor die Tür gehen kann, ohne Schwimmflügel  

Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter heute so entwickeln wird. Wir werden auf jeden Fall Morgen die Räder bewegen. Also einfach mal rein schauen und sich überraschen lassen.

@Bad Kreuznach Tour, Jungs lasst es Morgen richtig krachen und bringt ein paar Weinproben mit  

Also bis später


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juni 2007)

auch Moin, 

die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt Sonntags bei 5 % - also bestes Bikewetter. 

Cersten, bitte setzt die Tour ein. Wenn die Böden zu aufgeweicht und unbefahrbar sein sollten, müssen wir unterwegs umdisponieren. Wir kennen ja genug Alternativen... Wer hat denn überhaupt noch Interesse, mitzufahren? Bitte outet euch..

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen verregneten faulen Samstag auf der Couch... 

Gruß Kulmi

P.S: Bruder: hab die Filme gefunden... sind in meiner Unordnung wo dazwischengeraten.

Patrick+Maria: danke für die gestrige Bewirtung...


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juni 2007)

Kulmi ich fahr mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (23. Juni 2007)

ein freund und ich hätten auch interesse, morgen zu fahren.


wann?
was?
wie?
wo?


----------



## bike69 (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

so, nun habe ich die Arbeiten um das Haus erledigt und kann mich um die Tour für Morgen kümmern. 

Stelle nachher noch einen LMB rein, wo wir abfahren und wo man einsteigen kann, usw. 

Ziel ist es, Morgen um 11:00 Uhr zu starten.

Also bis später.


----------



## bike69 (23. Juni 2007)

Nen Abend,

es ist soweit, der LMB ist da: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4734  

Freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer, der Spass an solchen Touren hat  

Nun last uns mal hoffen, dass die Regenschleusen zu bleiben und wir starten können.


----------



## fohns (23. Juni 2007)

uuuuuuuuuhhhhhh...........
nee, sowas is nix für mich morgen.

viel spaß Euch.

sorry für den post, den ich angekündigt habe, der dann jedoch nicht erfolgt ist.
heute kams anders als geplant....
aber es hat ja eh geregnet.

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Nen Abend,
> 
> es ist soweit, der LMB ist da: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4734
> 
> ...



ich bin dabei...


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juni 2007)

An alle, die an einer Tour mit den Wölfen interessiert sind: hier müsst ihr mit...


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juni 2007)

die tour hört sich gut an. mir würds zeitlich passen. obs meinem kumpel auch passt, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.antwort bekomme ich erst morgen früh.


----------



## Google (23. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer, der Spass an solchen Touren hat


Cersten, wäre gerne mitgefahren aber net bei den Verhältnissen. Ich glaub gerade das "E" ist ziemlich schlammanfällig. Kannst ja mal berichten wie es tatsächlich war.

Grüße

Google


----------



## CB63303 (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

leider gehts bei mir nicht den ganzen Sonntag, habe nur den halben Tag Zeit - Tour hört sich super interessant an, vielleicht kann man's ja an einem anderen Wochenende nochmal ins Auge fassen. Ich werde dann mal hier die nähere Umgebung unsicher machen, vielleicht in den Taunus oder so...
und was die "BED" Runde angeht: Vielleicht gibts ja nächstes Wochenende Interesse!?!

Ciao und viel Spaß ..... CB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (24. Juni 2007)

also, kumpel kann nicht mitfahren.

ich müsste hier noch ein bisschen am rad basteln und habe eine s-bahn verbindung nach hanau, die mich um 10:14 beim hbf absetzt. das ist soweit ja schon mal ok.

noch sonst irgendwas wichtiges beachten oder mitnehmen?


----------



## bike69 (24. Juni 2007)

Moin x-rossi,

werde aus Deinen Worten nicht ganz schlau, aber wenn Du da bist, bist Du da und herzlich willkommen.




x-rossi schrieb:


> also, kumpel kann nicht mitfahren.
> 
> ich müsste hier noch ein bisschen am rad basteln und habe eine s-bahn verbindung nach hanau, die mich um 10:14 beim hbf absetzt. das ist soweit ja schon mal ok.
> 
> noch sonst irgendwas wichtiges beachten oder mitnehmen?


----------



## bike69 (24. Juni 2007)

Moin Google + CB 63303, 

schade das Ihr nicht mit kommt, aber vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal.
Euch einen schönen Sonntag und wir werden berichten. 



Google schrieb:


> Cersten, wäre gerne mitgefahren aber net bei den Verhältnissen. Ich glaub gerade das "E" ist ziemlich schlammanfällig. Kannst ja mal berichten wie es tatsächlich war.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google






CB63303 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider gehts bei mir nicht den ganzen Sonntag, habe nur den halben Tag Zeit - Tour hört sich super interessant an, vielleicht kann man's ja an einem anderen Wochenende nochmal ins Auge fassen. Ich werde dann mal hier die nähere Umgebung unsicher machen, vielleicht in den Taunus oder so...
> und was die "BED" Runde angeht: Vielleicht gibts ja nächstes Wochenende Interesse!?!
> ...


----------



## x-rossi (24. Juni 2007)

hallo bike69,

sorry, hab unnötigerweise 50% laut geschrieben, weil ich unter zeitdruck stand.

rad ist gefixt, ich bin um 10:14 am haupteingang HU Hbf

gruß
rossi


----------



## bike69 (24. Juni 2007)

Klasse   dann bis später



x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo bike69,
> 
> sorry, hab unnötigerweise 50% laut geschrieben, weil ich unter zeitdruck stand.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2007)

Ich komme auch!
Wollte ich nur mal so feststellen!
Gibts auch einen Downhil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (24. Juni 2007)

mir fällt gerade was ein: die s-bahn von wiesbaden aus hatte vor einer woche bis zu 15 minuten verspätung auf grund von gleisarbeiten.

wenn ich jetzt mal richtig herum recherchiert habe, dann haben wir vor, gegen 10:49 mit der RE 50 richtung schlüchtern zu fahren? rmv.de spuckt mir momentan nichts anderes aus.

egal jetzt. worauf ich hinaus will: ich weiß gerade nicht, ob die gleisarbeiten noch aktuell sind. ich weiß nicht, ob ich dann genau um 10:14 ankomme. es könnte sein, dass ich gegen 10:30 eintreffe. das würde zeitlich ja noch reichen, um zum gleis 7 zu kommen, falls wir tatsächlich die RE 50 um 10:49 nehmen.

oder wie, oder was?


----------



## bike69 (24. Juni 2007)

Genau die nehmen wir, wir können uns auch in Schlüchtern treffen, wenn das für die einfacher ist  



x-rossi schrieb:


> gegen 10:49 mit der RE 50 richtung schlüchtern zu fahren?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank an den Cersten der die heutige Eselsweg Tour organisiert und geguidet hat.  

Dank auch an die Mitfahrer, war schon eine recht anspruchsvolle Tour die nur mit ausreichender Kondition geschafft werden kann.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2007)

bin auch mit Putzen und Körperpflege fertig und werf mich vor die Glotze - nur nicht mehr bewegen... 

War ne superschöne Tour. Cersten, danke für die Organisation und das Guiden.   Wann wagen wir uns an den zweiten Teil des E-Weges? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (24. Juni 2007)

Nen Abend,

also erstmal Respekt, an alle die heute dabei waren   

Die Leistung welche heute abgeliefert wurde, hinter der brauchen wir uns nicht zu verstecken, deshalb hier die Daten von heute (Länge:60KM, Schnitt13,5 Km/h, 1359 HM, Fahrzeit:4:31h)  

Die Tour und die Trails waren anspruchsvoll und zum Teil auch ein wenig schlammig, aber im groben und ganzen eine toll Tour und das Wetter hat mit gespielt  

Am besten waren die letzten 15 KM welche fast nur aus Trails bestanden  

Freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil, welcher noch mehr Traillastig sein soll. Also der zweite Teil folgt )

Nun ist der Alpentest bestanden


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil, welcher noch mehr Traillastig sein soll. Also der zweite Teil folgt )



WANN?


----------



## x-rossi (24. Juni 2007)

@ cersten: war eine knackige tour. danke schön.

@ roman: sollten mein kollege und ich dieses jahr noch mal die darmstadt-tour angehen, dann lasse ich es dich wissen. ehrenwort. wenn nicht, dann findest du die wegbeschreibung unter folgendem link: >>>. ist insgesamt eine recht abwechslungsreiche und sehr schöne strecke.

und sorry nochmal, dass ich so unorganisiert daher kam. kein geld, keine kette, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




prima durstlöscher: 500 ml wasser, 500 ml fruchtmolke, drei tabletten kaisernatron und eine halbe tablette frubiase sport.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und sorry nochmal, dass ich so unorganisiert daher kam. kein geld, keine kette, etc.



so kannste das auch wieder net sagen: deine Kohle hat sogar für ein Trinkgeld gereicht. Und die Kette war halt nur etwas zuuu kurz.

P.S.: danke für die Dopinganleitung. Den nächsten Berg fliege ich hoch...


----------



## fohns (25. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Die Tour und die Trails waren anspruchsvoll und zum Teil auch ein wenig schlammig, aber im groben und ganzen eine toll Tour und das Wetter hat mit gespielt



ups, hab ich doch was verpasst? zumindest war ich wohl früher zu hause.

das mit dem matsch und dem wetter kann ich nach dem heimlichen und heimigen geheimtraining auch für den spessart bestätigen.
habe auf dem hahnenkamm unseren alten kumpel silberfisch getroffen!
derzeit ist er leider etwas eingespannt, wünscht aber allen guten AlpX mit gesunder wiederheimkehr.

also wenn nun alle bergträchtig sind:
am dienstag würde ich gerne ab 18.00 uhr druckhaus zu einem mainspacking bis mainflingen, über main rüber, langes elend rauf, schlucht runter und mainspacking zurück nach HU starten.

hat jemand lust mitzufahren?

@google
mittwoch gehz bei mir leider nicht....

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> .....................
> also wenn nun alle bergträchtig sind:
> am dienstag würde ich gerne ab 18.00 uhr druckhaus zu einem mainspacking bis mainflingen, über main rüber, langes elend rauf, schlucht runter und mainspacking zurück nach HU starten.
> 
> hat jemand lust mitzufahren?



Gudde Fohns,
ich hätte Lust mit zu kommen! Wie lange dauert die Strecke ungefähr?
Muss mal gucken ob ich das Druckhaus finde.Geht die Tour nicht richtung Großauheim dann würde ich beim Crazy Cactus zusteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> ups, hab ich doch was verpasst? zumindest war ich wohl früher zu hause.
> 
> das mit dem matsch und dem wetter kann ich nach dem heimlichen und heimigen geheimtraining auch für den spessart bestätigen.
> habe auf dem hahnenkamm unseren alten kumpel silberfisch getroffen!
> ...



Oliver, wir haben gestern verabredet, am Dienstag um 19 Uhr den Rodgaurundweg fahren (GA1) - sofern das Wetter passt- LMB folgt noch. Müssten dazu um 18:30 in Hanau los, um rechtzeitig um 19 Uhr am Treffpunkt (Wirtshaus "Kreuzung") zu sein. Wenn du willst, kannste gerne mit. 

Gruß Roman


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juni 2007)

Achso Fohns,
du hattest doch so ein schönen Vorbau, wie heißt der denn nochmal ????


----------



## fohns (25. Juni 2007)

Kulmi: 
Dein angebot nehme ich doch gerne an, danke.

somit ist mein angebot erstmal zurückgezogen.

sofasurfer: haste gelesen, Kulmi hat ne alternative vorgeschlagen, da würde ich dann doch schon gerne mitfahrn. das wusste ich halt nicht. wenn der LMB erfolgt ist, kannst Du ja auch da mitfahrn.
vorbau ist ein Syntace VRO: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=83


----------



## CB63303 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Eselsweg Tourer,

freut mich dass Ihr Glück mit dem Wetter hattet und ein paar schöne Kilometer hinter Euch gebracht habt! Ich hoffe dass ich für Teil 2 der Strecke "frei" habe... gestern war halt nix zu machen. 

Bin stattdessen von Dreieich auf den Altkönig hoch, gemütliche Grundlagenanfahrt bis Kronberg, danach dann stetig hinauf... 75km, 900hm, das meiste davon wenigstens trocken...

Würde mich freuen wenn's nächsten Sonntag klappt!

Gruß... CB


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2007)

Hier ist der LMB für Dienstag abend...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juni 2007)

OK,
hört sich auch gut an.Aber das Lange Elend möchte ich dann doch mal irgendwann kennen lernen.
Wo trefft ihr euch denn in Hanau? Und wann?
Mit dem Licht wird bei mir Eng,meinst das man eins brauch?Ist zwar schon bestellt weiß aber nicht wann es kommt.
Besonders gefällt mir was bei schlechtwetter wird


----------



## fohns (25. Juni 2007)

kein problem, Sofasurfer, das lange elend haut uns nicht ab


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> OK,
> hört sich auch gut an.Aber das Lange Elend möchte ich dann doch mal irgendwann kennen lernen.
> Wo trefft ihr euch denn in Hanau? Und wann?
> Mit dem Licht wird bei mir Eng,meinst das man eins brauch?Ist zwar schon bestellt weiß aber nicht wann es kommt.
> Besonders gefällt mir was bei schlechtwetter wird



wir können uns um 18:40 Uhr beim ehemaligen Möbel Erbe (vor dem ehemaligen Hauptgebäude) in Steinheim treffen. Planmässig müssten wir bis spätestens 21:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein - zzgl Zeit für Reparaturen und ungeplante Pannen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juni 2007)

Wann fällt die Entscheidung über die morgige Tour? 19.00 h ist mir zu früh, aber gegen acht könnte ich ggf. zum Central nachkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wir können uns um 18:40 Uhr beim ehemaligen Möbel Erbe (vor dem ehemaligen Hauptgebäude) in Steinheim treffen. Planmässig müssten wir bis spätestens 21:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein - zzgl Zeit für Reparaturen und ungeplante Pannen.



Ok.
Was heißt denn schlecht Wetter? Wenn es nach regen aussieht oder wenn es gerade zu diesem Zeitpunkt 18.40 Uhr nicht Regnet?


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Nen Abend,
> 
> also erstmal Respekt, an alle die heute dabei waren
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein dickes Lob an unseren Guide. 

War eine schöne Tour nur die vielen WAB Km sind nicht so mein Geschmack.:kotz: 

Aber dafür waren die letzten Km vom feinsten. 

Danke Cersten


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ok.
> Was heißt denn schlecht Wetter? Wenn es nach regen aussieht oder wenn es gerade zu diesem Zeitpunkt 18.40 Uhr nicht Regnet?



grundsätzlich laden wir den Herrn Kachelmann vor jeder Tour in einen der umliegenden Biergärten ein und nötigen ihn unter Einfluss größerer Weissbiermengen zu einer Schönwetterzusage.  
Blöderweise hat er aber morgen vor unserer Tour einen anderen Termin, so daß ich eine Entscheidung nach rein subjektiven Merkmalen treffen muss: ich schau mal aus dem Fenster und wenn es net ganz übel ausschaut, findet die Biketour statt. Ansonsten verlegen wir die Tour ins Central  .

Schaut halt morgen im Laufe des Tages in den Thread. Du kannst mir sicherheitshalber deine Handynummer per PN zukommen lassen, so daß ich bei kurzfristigen Planänderungen Bescheid geben kann. 

Bruder, reichen dir diese Ausführungen?

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen,
Kulmi ich habe mich mal eingetragen, würde aber gerne in Hanau dazustoßen. Erzähl mal wo  

Allerdings denke ich, dass es morgen wohl regnen wird und sich damit der Treffpunkt schon definiert hat.

Schönen Gruß,
HR1


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wir können uns um 18:40 Uhr beim ehemaligen Möbel Erbe (vor dem ehemaligen Hauptgebäude) in Steinheim treffen. Planmässig müssten wir bis spätestens 21:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein - zzgl Zeit für Reparaturen und ungeplante Pannen.





Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> Kulmi ich habe mich mal eingetragen, würde aber gerne in Hanau dazustoßen. Erzähl mal wo
> 
> Allerdings denke ich, dass es morgen wohl regnen wird und sich damit der Treffpunkt schon definiert hat.
> ...




schau mal im Zitat oben. Wer weiss wie der Möbelmarkt jetzt heisst? Sconto oder so ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Juni 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> Kulmi ich habe mich mal eingetragen, würde aber gerne in Hanau dazustoßen. Erzähl mal wo
> 
> Allerdings denke ich, dass es morgen wohl regnen wird und sich damit der Treffpunkt schon definiert hat.
> ...



Servus Marco,

willst du mit dem Auto nach Hanau?
Sonst kannst du auch zu mir kommen, brauchen ca 30 min zum Treffpunkt.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bruder, reichen dir diese Ausführungen?
> 
> Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Nen Abend,
> 
> also erstmal Respekt, an alle die heute dabei waren
> 
> ...



Cersten, schau dir bitte nochmal deine Auswertung an. Ich habe 1260 hm, Patrick hatte 1220 hm. Kann es sein, daß in deiner Auswertung die Ausgangshöhe eingerechnet wird? Ich habe das auch bei meinem Polar: der rechnet gerne die Heimathöhe dazu. Das geht so: in der Auswertung stehen ganz am Anfang die hm auf Null - sobald ich die Aufzeichnung starte setzt er den Höhenwert auf Heimathöhe und addiert die gefahrenen Höhenmeter. Zumindest wird das so in der Auswertung am PC dargestellt. Also Vorsicht! Der Ascent - Wert beinhaltet nur die gefahrenene hm (das ist der richtige Wert), der andere Wert eben zzgl Heimathöhe.  Du verstehen? 

Gruß


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus Marco,
> 
> willst du mit dem Auto nach Hanau?
> Sonst kannst du auch zu mir kommen, brauchen ca 30 min zum Treffpunkt.
> ...



Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Auto, aber ich kann auch zwischen 18.00 und 18.30 bei dir sein. 
Wir können ja morgen nochmal telefonieren.


@Kulmi: Du bist wie ein Vater   Danke für die Auskunft, das nächste Mal lese ich besser alles  
Bis dann
Marco


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hier ist der LMB für Dienstag abend...


Hm ... Rodgau Rundweg, wenn Ihr schon mal in meine Region kommt ... Hm

Also wenn ihr um 19 Uhr an den Gaststätten startet und den Rundweg gegen Westen (Oberthausen, Heusenstamm etc.) fahrt könnt es aufgehen, dass wir uns auf Höhe Waldi treffen bzw. ich Euch entgegen komme wenn ich auch um 19 Uhr in Dtz starte.

Mal sehen ...

CU


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2007)

@ ALL: *musste leider die morgige Tour wieder rausnehmen, weil ich morgen einen wichtigen privaten Termin habe, den ich nicht verschieben kann. SORRY! * 

Ihr könnt aber gerne ohne mich fahren. Der Rodgau Rundweg ist gut ausgeschildert - und mit Erdi01 im Gepäck kann nix schiefgehen...  

Also, wer übernimmt als Guide? Freiwillige vor!  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (25. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @google
> mittwoch gehz bei mir leider nicht....


 Uuups  War ein Versehen  Ich wollte eigentlich Morgen fahren   Ich habe jetzt aber trotzdem die Tour rausgenommen, weil es bei der Wetterlage unmöglich ist zu ersehen, ob man fahren kann oder nicht. Ich werde spontan entscheiden. 

Vielleicht fohn ich Dich an wenns einigermassen passabel ist. Zu posten für die Allgemeinheit werde ich morgen wohl nicht schaffen.

Grüße


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ihr könnt aber gerne ohne mich fahren. Der Rodgau Rundweg ist gut ausgeschildert - und mit Erdi01 im Gepäck kann nix schiefgehen...
> 
> Gruß Kulmi


Wen er den überhaupt fährt. Bei meinen geplanten Aktivitäten die Woche gibt's überall die Ausstiegsklausen *Wetter*


----------



## fohns (25. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Uuups  War ein Versehen  Ich wollte eigentlich Morgen fahren   Ich habe jetzt aber trotzdem die Tour rausgenommen, weil es bei der Wetterlage unmöglich ist zu ersehen, ob man fahren kann oder nicht. Ich werde spontan entscheiden.
> 
> Vielleicht fohn ich Dich an wenns einigermassen passabel ist. Zu posten für die Allgemeinheit werde ich morgen wohl nicht schaffen.



gut. so mache mers. allerdings werde ich erst ab 17.30 uhr ab druckhaus fahren können -- ich hoffe, das geht in ordnung.

ich wills aber schon so wie Erdi halten: kein tropfen vom himmel - und dafür siehts halt nicht gut aus -, sonst keine tour. ich habe die letzten tage mehr zeit verbracht, den schlamm vom bike zu bekommen, wie den schlamm ans bike zu bekommen  

sollte die tour zustande kommen (nochmal der plan für alle: mainspacking bis AB), kann ich ja dann LMB einsetzen.

oder kommt die rodgaurunde als zweite alternative zum tragen - dann müsste halt wer guiden (ich nicht)...

oder gibt es die dritte alternative dämmerschoppen im Central -- gibts interessenten?



grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## g-wa (25. Juni 2007)

Servus alle,

hab gestern verzweifelt in Frammerbach nach Wölfen Ausschau gehalten...


War ein absolut geiles Rennen. So eine Schlammschlacht habe ich noch nicht erlebt. 

@Frank:Hab dich vermisst. Warst du nicht angemeldet?

Grüße
g-wa


----------



## fohns (26. Juni 2007)

respekt den frammersbachern!
hab mir mal ein paar bilder angeschaut...

nicht schlecht --
hast Du ein für Dich zufriedenes ergebnis erschlammen können, G-WA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

Oh man,

wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue zum :kotz: 
Ich glaube das wird heute nix! 
Bei dem Wetter ziehe ich mich zurück!

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Oh man,
> 
> wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue zum :kotz:
> Ich glaube das wird heute nix!
> ...




Ich glaube auch das es nichts wird, außer der Wettergott macht noch eine 180° wanderung.Naja mal sehen. 
Bis denne.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Juni 2007)

Dann bin ich auch raus!  

Bis demnächst...bei vielleicht mal wieder gutem Wetter.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

So das Wetter gefällt mir nicht! 
Ich fahre nicht.

 // Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juni 2007)

ich verstehe euch nicht: ist doch heute bestes Bikewetter, ihr Memmen! 
Soll ich für euch eine Sammelbestellung Mädchenfahrräder aufnehmen?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich verstehe euch nicht: ist doch heute bestes Bikewetter, ihr Memmen!
> Soll ich für euch eine Sammelbestellung Mädchenfahrräder aufnehmen?



Nein danke, hab schon eins


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich verstehe euch nicht: ist doch heute bestes Bikewetter, ihr Memmen!
> Soll ich für euch eine Sammelbestellung Mädchenfahrräder aufnehmen?



Selber Memme! Wer kann denn nicht.
Hier in Ffm regnet es.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich verstehe euch nicht: ist doch heute bestes Bikewetter, ihr Memmen!
> Soll ich für euch eine Sammelbestellung Mädchenfahrräder aufnehmen?



Wenn das Mädchenfahrrad Schutzbläche hat, nehme ich eins   
Bei dem Wetter nur ein vorteil.


----------



## Google (26. Juni 2007)

g-wa schrieb:


> @Frank:Hab dich vermisst. Warst du nicht angemeldet?


Hi Thomas. Ich war zwar angemeldet, aber das wollte ich mir nicht antun. Es entspricht einfach nicht meinem Naturel bei solchen Verhältnissen in guter mentaler Verfassung ein Rennen zu fahren. Ich hätte wohl nur geflucht und das Bike in den Wald geschmissen.

Auf ein neues in Wombach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CB63303 (26. Juni 2007)

Zum Thema "Memmen": Ich sitze immer noch im Büro...   so schlecht kann das Wetter garnicht sein dass ich jetzt nicht lieber auf dem bike säße 

Kulmi, wie läuft eigentlich Dein neuer Hobel? Zufrieden? Hat sich der Tausch gelohnt?

Gruß,

CB


----------



## bike69 (26. Juni 2007)

Na, dann sehen wir uns ja im Ziel   



Google schrieb:


> Hi Thomas. Ich war zwar angemeldet, aber das wollte ich mir nicht antun. Es entspricht einfach nicht meinem Naturel bei solchen Verhältnissen in guter mentaler Verfassung ein Rennen zu fahren. Ich hätte wohl nur geflucht und das Bike in den Wald geschmissen.
> 
> Auf ein neues in Wombach


----------



## bike69 (26. Juni 2007)

Am Wochenende (Sa.) soll es mal nicht regnen, was machen wir denn da ??
Im Wald ne Schlammschlacht oder einen Stau auf der WAB  
Sollten aber schon so 4-6 h sein  



Kulminator schrieb:


> WANN?


----------



## JSchmitt (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ich habe mir, so wie g-wa auch am Sonntag nach reiflicher Überlegung die 60km Distanz im Frammersbacher Wald gegeben. Nach einer familiären Feierlichkeit und nach doch fast 5 Stunden Schlaf stand ich mit kleinen Augen am Start bei schönem Wetter. Wie sich dann auf den ersten Erdpassagen schnell herausstellte, hatte ich hinten trotz langen Überlegungen (aber 0 Erfahrung!) 
den falschen Reifen montiert. Wenn es nicht asphaltiert oder geschottert war, gab es eigentlich permanent 10cm tiefen Schlamm. Der gesamte Marathon wurde fast zu einem einzigen Single-Trail ... die Spur die halt halbwegs zu fahren war. Die Anstiege waren schön schmierig, das der Hinterreifen rutschte, die Abfahrten durch den Schlamm recht bis sehr riskant, da mein Bike schon auf der Ebenen tänzelte. Das führte dann auch einmal dazu, dass es so ganz ohne Voranmeldung auf einem ganz leicht abschüssigen Stück einfach so wegrutschte. Vorteilhaft war, das kein Stein, Baum und Wurzel im Wege, ich wie in ein gut gepolstertes Sofa fiel ... da war der weiche Waldboden endlich mal von Vorteil. Nun, die gesamte braune Masse nahm mir über die Distanz die Kraft und auch schon verdammt viel Motivation und das wurde dann noch von den letzten 500m tiefe Wiese (die sich dann auch noch zwischen Vorderrad und Gabelkrone versammelte) auch noch getoppt.
Alles zusammen bin ich heil ins Ziel gekommen und es mit den Worten eines Freundes auszudrücken ... nahe an der Kotzgrenze!
Das die anvisierten Zeit bei diesen Verhältnissen für mich nicht machbar war, so hätte ich mich über eine unter 4 Stunden Zeit gefreut. So wurden es jedoch 4:13h ... was soll es! Es kommen auch wieder andere Tage und Veranstaltungen. Die Veranstaltung ansonsten, war wie immer top organisiert, beispielhaft durchgezogen und mit vielen Menschen gut besucht!

Grüße aus Darmstadt
Jochen


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

JSchmitt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nun ich habe mir, so wie g-wa auch am Sonntag nach reiflicher Überlegung die 60km Distanz im Frammersbacher Wald gegeben. Nach einer familiären Feierlichkeit und nach doch fast 5 Stunden Schlaf stand ich mit kleinen Augen am Start bei schönem Wetter. Wie sich dann auf den ersten Erdpassagen schnell herausstellte, hatte ich hinten trotz langen Überlegungen (aber 0 Erfahrung!)
> den falschen Reifen montiert. Wenn es nicht asphaltiert oder geschottert war, gab es eigentlich permanent 10cm tiefen Schlamm. Der gesamte Marathon wurde fast zu einem einzigen Single-Trail ... die Spur die halt halbwegs zu fahren war. Die Anstiege waren schön schmierig, das der Hinterreifen rutschte, die Abfahrten durch den Schlamm recht bis sehr riskant, da mein Bike schon auf der Ebenen tänzelte. Das führte dann auch einmal dazu, dass es so ganz ohne Voranmeldung auf einem ganz leicht abschüssigen Stück einfach so wegrutschte. Vorteilhaft war, das kein Stein, Baum und Wurzel im Wege, ich wie in ein gut gepolstertes Sofa fiel ... da war der weiche Waldboden endlich mal von Vorteil. Nun, die gesamte braune Masse nahm mir über die Distanz die Kraft und auch schon verdammt viel Motivation und das wurde dann noch von den letzten 500m tiefe Wiese (die sich dann auch noch zwischen Vorderrad und Gabelkrone versammelte) auch noch getoppt.
> ...



Oh weh... wenn ich das so lese, haben die Finisher (g-wa und Jochen) vom diesjährigen Frammersbach meine volle Hochachtung....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende (Sa.) soll es mal nicht regnen, was machen wir denn da ??
> Im Wald ne Schlammschlacht oder einen Stau auf der WAB
> Sollten aber schon so 4-6 h sein



Samstag klappt bei mir nicht, aber am Sonntag wäre ich dabei. Hat jemand schon eine Idee? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, die Kahltalrunde mal in Teilen zu testen. Vom Fernblick Richtung Geiselbach und dann Ausschau nach geeigneten Trails halten.   Das bedeutet natürlich, ein gutes Maß an Experimentierfreude ist obligatorisch. Nur so findet man eben auch mal 'ne Achterbahn im Wald.  

Nach dem Regen der letzten Zeit ist im Wald sicher mit der ein oder anderen Pfütze zu rechnen. Aber wen stört das schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende (Sa.) soll es mal nicht regnen, was machen wir denn da ??
> Im Wald ne Schlammschlacht oder einen Stau auf der WAB
> Sollten aber schon so 4-6 h sein



Samstag wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Habe aber keine große Lust auf reine Schlammschlachten. Eine längere Tour auf WAB oder anderen gut ausgebauten Radwegen wäre doch genau das Richtige. Wie wäre es, einen der R-Wege (R4, R7 etc) abzufahren? Soll ich mir mal was überlegen? Gibt es noch mehr Interessenten?

Zum Sonntag habe ich noch keine Meinung.

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Kulmi, wie läuft eigentlich Dein neuer Hobel? Zufrieden? Hat sich der Tausch gelohnt?



läuft G E I L!  

J A, bin seeehr zufrieden!   

Aus jeden Fall!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, einen der R-Wege (R4, R7 etc) abzufahren? Soll ich mir mal was überlegen? Gibt es noch mehr Interessenten?
> 
> Zum Sonntag habe ich noch keine Meinung.
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



Muss mal gucken Samstag, da ich zum Geburtstag muss.Sonnst währe ich mal dabei.
Ich lese immer sowas wie zb. R4, R7. Was hat das denn zu bedeuten?

Sonntag müsste ich aber können, weiß ich aber noch nicht 100%.Würde dann auch noch mal eine Tour oder Ähnliches durchführen wollen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juni 2007)

Ich kann nur am Sonntag!

@Bruder gute Idee ich bin dabei.... 

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. Juni 2007)

Interessent  

Und für Sonntag schließe ich mich der nicht-vorhandenen-Kulmi-Meinung an!

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## CB63303 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bei einer etwas längeren Tour am Sonntag (oder auch Samstag) wäre ich gerne dabei .... und es wäre toll wenn es noch ein paar Interessenten für die Kahltal-Expeditionsrunde gäbe 

Teil 1 bis Franzosenkopf und Hufeisen ist ja vielen bekannt, eine - finde ich - nette Mischung aus trails und WAB (damit man zwischendrin immer wieder etwas trocknen kann ). Dazu kommt noch der Abenteuertrieb, den Rest der Runde auch mal zu checken  

Wir könnten aber auch versuchen die Runde von der anderen Richtung zu schließen und den Anschluß vom Hahnenkamm Richtung Engländer zu finden, das müsste nach früherer Info dieser "Dr Degen Weg" sein - weiß nicht ob den jemand kennt und ob das Stück interessant ist...?

Gruß... CB


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Muss mal gucken Samstag, da ich zum Geburtstag muss.Sonnst währe ich mal dabei.
> Ich lese immer sowas wie zb. R4, R7. Was hat das denn zu bedeuten?
> 
> Sonntag müsste ich aber können, weiß ich aber noch nicht 100%.Würde dann auch noch mal eine Tour oder Ähnliches durchführen wollen.



Geburtstagsfeier? Mit Kaffee und Kuchen? Dafür könnte ich mich erwärmen!   Mach doch mal nen LMB.  

Die R-Wege sind offizielle Radwege quer durchs Ländle. Infos findest du z.B. hier. 

Sonntag mit Rocky und Bruder auf Entdeckertour? Hmmm. Net schlecht... Allmählich bin ich dabei, eine Meinung zu bekommen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sonntag mit Rocky und Bruder auf Entdeckertour? Hmmm. Net schlecht... Allmählich bin ich dabei, eine Meinung zu bekommen...



So eine schöne Dreckstour währe doch mal was, habe mein Bike noch nicht gesäubert! 

//Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So eine schöne Dreckstour währe doch mal was, habe mein Bike noch nicht gesäubert!
> 
> //Rocky



ich hab meins schon geputzt ... deshalb zögere ich noch...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Geburtstagsfeier? Mit Kaffee und Kuchen? Dafür könnte ich mich erwärmen!   Mach doch mal nen LMB.
> 
> Die R-Wege sind offizielle Radwege quer durchs Ländle. Infos findest du z.B. hier.



Ja das alles und vor allem Abends dann noch ein oder 2 Bierchen. 
Ich dachte zb. R4 ist eine Koordinate oder so was  und jetzt weiß ich auch was gemeint ist ( die schönen Bunten Bilder im Wald ).
Danke.
Denke Samstag Erkundungstour und Sonntag locker Heizen!!Denke das ich Sonntag Zeit habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich hab meins schon geputzt ... deshalb zögere ich noch...



Du musst so oder so Irgendwann wieder Puzen.Ist wie mit dem Einkaufen und Wäsche waschen. Ein Unendlicher werdegang.
1 oder 2 mal mehr Puzze..egal Der Spaß zählt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juni 2007)

Gut, dann steht also wieder einmal ein reichhaltiges Angebot zur Auswahl.  

Samstag - R-Tour (Details folgen)

Sonntag - Entdeckertour durchs Kahltal mit trailigen Aussichten und entspannenden WAB-Passagen. 

Wer stellt's rein?


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Denke Samstag Erkundungstour und Sonntag locker Heizen!!Denke das ich Sonntag Zeit habe.



Anders rum.
Samstag heizen.
Sonntag Erkundungstour!


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Anders rum.
> Samstag heizen.
> Sonntag Erkundungstour!



Samstag für die Kondition.
Sonntag für die Lachmuskeln und das Adrenalin.

Ich kann den LMB für Samstag übernehmen...


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gut, dann steht also wieder einmal ein reichhaltiges Angebot zur Auswahl.
> 
> Samstag - R-Tour (Details folgen)
> 
> ...



WIE! IHR KOMMT NICHT IN DEN TAUNUS


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir irgendwo falsch abbiegen und dann völlig überraschend im Taunus rauskommen.


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Schade dabei hätte ich endlich mal einen Sprung wo wir alle über die beste Technik spekulieren könnten


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag für die Kondition.
> Sonntag für die Lachmuskeln und das Adrenalin.
> 
> Ich kann den LMB für Samstag übernehmen...



ACHTUNG: kleine Planänderung: Samstag wird der zweite Teil des Eselswegs (Heigenbrücken nach Miltenberg) unter die Stollen genommen. Bike69 guided und wird den LMB einstellen... das wird wieder eine Schweinerei....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich hab meins schon geputzt ... deshalb zögere ich noch...



So wankelmütig ist der Junge.  Eben noch zögerlich, aber beim Eselsweg kommt der Dreckspatz durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So wankelmütig ist der Junge.  Eben noch zögerlich, aber beim Eselsweg kommt der Dreckspatz durch.



ich dachte, das hätten wir schon geklärt: 



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Du musst so oder so Irgendwann wieder Puzen.Ist wie mit dem Einkaufen und Wäsche waschen. Ein Unendlicher werdegang.
> 1 oder 2 mal mehr Puzze..egal Der Spaß zählt.


----------



## crazymtb (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo @Spessart-Wölfe die mich kennen !

Bruder Jörn hatte letztens bei mir angefragt, was mein Training für den AC macht.
Da wird es laaaaange nichts geben  
Leider hats mich unschön am 2.06. mit einem "highside" auf dem MTB erwischt.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich froh war nicht alleine unterwegs gewesen zu sein, denn ich hätte trotz Handy keine Hilfe ordern können.
Möchte jetzt hier aber nicht weiter ausholen.
Ich werde mich telefonisch bei BruderJörn melden und ihm Näheres berichten.

Somit wisst ihr erstmal grob bescheid, warum ihr nichts von mir gehört habt und ich mich zur keiner Tour mehr gemeldet habe.

Seid lieb gegrüßt
Crazymtb


----------



## bike69 (27. Juni 2007)

Alles klar, dann wollen wir mal die Schweinerei in Angriff nehmen.
Muss mich mal um die Planung bemühen und werde Morgen Abend den LMB rein stellen. 

Für alle die Interesse haben, Start so gegen 10:30 und Ende gegen 18:00 Uhr wieder. 




Kulminator schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: kleine Planänderung: Samstag wird der zweite Teil des Eselswegs (Heigenbrücken nach Miltenberg) unter die Stollen genommen. Bike69 guided und wird den LMB einstellen... das wird wieder eine Schweinerei....


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Hallo @Spessart-Wölfe die mich kennen !
> 
> Bruder Jörn hatte letztens bei mir angefragt, was mein Training für den AC macht.
> Da wird es laaaaange nichts geben
> ...



Oh je, das hört sich ja nicht sonderlich spassig an... Von meiner Seite - und im Namen aller Wölfe - die besten Genesungswünsche. Unser Bruder wird ja berichten, sobald du ihm näheres erzählt hast. 

Liebe Grüße Roman


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Juni 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Hallo @Spessart-Wölfe die mich kennen !
> 
> Bruder Jörn hatte letztens bei mir angefragt, was mein Training für den AC macht.
> Da wird es laaaaange nichts geben
> ...


Auch von mir Alles Gute.
Hoffe das es nicht all zu heftig war.Bis denne


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

@Crazymtb

Auch von mir gute, schnelle Besserung.
Ich hoffe das alles wieder in die Reihe kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (28. Juni 2007)

@Crazy
gute besserung und viele genesungsgrüße auch von mir!
wird schon wieder.

@SofaSurfer
Google hat die Lange-Elend-Tour ins LMB gestellt. fährst Du mit?

greez,
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juni 2007)

Ach herrje, das klingt nicht schön. Gute Besserung.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @SofaSurfer
> Google hat die Lange-Elend-Tour ins LMB gestellt. fährst Du mit?



Ja das müsste Klappen, wenn ich Zeit habe schreibe ich mich morgen ein...


----------



## fohns (28. Juni 2007)

das wäre schade, da zu spät. 
die tour geht heute abend ab 17.29 uhr ab druckhaus. 

siehe LMB


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> das wäre schade, da zu spät.
> die tour geht heute abend ab 17.29 uhr ab druckhaus.
> 
> siehe LMB



Ha ha..man müste schon den Schreibtischkalender auf den 28. Stellen... 
Habe ihn noch auf 27 und da dachte ich das es erst Morgen ist..
Ok bin dabei...
Ob das Wetter hält?

Weiß leider micht ganz genau wo das Druckhaus ist..weiß aber das unmittelbar davor eine Autobahnbrücke ist.Dierekt am Mainweg..wollen wir uns da Treffen.Nicht das wir uns verpassen.


----------



## fohns (28. Juni 2007)

unter der brücke in steinheim, in der nähe villa stockum, nahe am main, ziemlich genau unter dem alten turm ist das "druckhaus" (restaurant mit größerem außengelände in richtung main). da treffen wir uns.

musst nochmal in den LMB schauen. Google hat seine handynummer hinterlegt, er ist eigentlich immer bis zur abfahrt zu erreichen. 
falls wir uns verpassen sollten.

das wetter sollte eigentlich gegen abend besser werden -- hoffe ich, weil gerade über hanau ein mordsschutt runterkommt  
ich (und ich bin überzeugt, Google auch) fahren auf alle fälle, andernfalls poste ich meine absage hier, wenns wirklich schlimm bleiben sollte. 
ein wenig (!) regen hält mich aber heute abend nicht vom langen elend ab...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> ..................
> ich (und ich bin überzeugt, Google auch) fahren auf alle fälle, andernfalls poste ich meine absage hier, wenns wirklich schlimm bleiben sollte.
> ein wenig (!) regen hält mich aber heute abend nicht vom langen elend ab...



OK wenn ihr so Fahrgeil   seid komm ich auch mit...Bin noch nie im Regen gefahren .
Nimmst du bei solch einer Tour auch den Trinkrucksack oder reicht eine Trinkflasche?

Ich kenne die Brücke,wenn es die ist.Ich fahre da mal rum, finde ich bestimmt.Und wenn es ein Restaurant ist dann immer den Schniztelgeruch nach

Ok habe mal geguckt..weiß jetzt wo es ist.Könnte aber auch beim CrazyCactus zusteigen komme aber zum Druckhaus.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Nimmst du bei solch einer Tour auch den Trinkrucksack oder reicht eine Trinkflasche?



Bei Starkregen reicht die Trinkflasche


----------



## fohns (28. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bei Starkregen reicht die Trinkflasche



genau


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> genau



Jetzt keien Witze über Regen -> habe noch keine Regensachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Juni 2007)

Achtung! Kleine Schauerwolke zwecks Verunsicherung gesichtet  

Nicht beirren lassen. Es werden noch Tageshöchsttemperaturen erwartet  

Tschö!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juni 2007)

Bleib's bei der Kahltalexplorerrunde am Sonntag, oder besteht wegen des Eselsweges Part II am Vortag daran kein Interesse mehr?


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bleib's bei der Kahltalexplorerrunde am Sonntag, oder besteht wegen des Eselsweges Part II am Vortag daran kein Interesse mehr?



klar, warum denn nicht? Also ich wäre dabei - das bisschen E-Weg am Vortag kann bestenfalls eine kleine Einstimmung auf Sonntag bedeuten...  

Aber hüppe werd ich trotzdem net....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juni 2007)

Kennst du die Strecke? Gibt's da unterwegs Hüpfburgen? Weisst du mehr als wir? 

Gut, dann halten wir doch einfach mal den Sonntag, 11.00 Uhr an altbekannter Stelle fest. Wer da ist, ist da. Braucht's nen LMB?


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kennst du die Strecke? Gibt's da unterwegs Hüpfburgen? Weisst du mehr als wir?
> 
> Gut, dann halten wir doch einfach mal den Sonntag, 11.00 Uhr an altbekannter Stelle fest. Wer da ist, ist da. Braucht's nen LMB?



da gibts bestimmt was zum Hüppen, oder? 

LMB wäre schon net schlecht...


----------



## bike69 (28. Juni 2007)

Nen Abend,

und schon kommt der LMB zur Tour mit dem zweiten Teil: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4757  

Für Samstag soll das Wetter halten und verspricht uns wie bei letzten Teil, eine Menge Spass  

Freue mich auf jeden der mit dabei ist  

Bitte auf die Startzeit achten, da der Zug um 09:59 abfährt. Karten besorge ich wieder vorher. Es ist mit ca. Euro 10,- pro Person zu rechnen.


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Freue mich auf jeden der mit dabei ist


Hi, diesmal kann ich leider am Samstag nicht  Aber vielleicht hast Du und andere am Sonntag ja Zeit Lust auf eine lockere "AfterEselSchlammfreitour" nach Klingenberg zum Bäcker.

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (29. Juni 2007)

@BruderJörn
bei mir klappts am sonntag nicht.

@spessartesel
bin dabei!

@sofasurfer
na, dann nix wie ran an die klamotten 

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hi, diesmal kann ich leider am Samstag nicht  Aber vielleicht hast Du und andere am Sonntag ja Zeit Lust auf eine lockere "AfterEselSchlammfreitour" nach Klingenberg zum Bäcker.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google




sorry, aber ich muss das hier loswerden: "circa 25er Schnitt. Kleine Spurts sind aber nicht ausgeschlossen" hört sich ohne Rückenwind der Stärke 7-8 auf einer so langen Distanz nicht nach "locker" an - zumindest nicht mit dem MTB mit geländetauglicher Bereifung...  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juni 2007)

Könnte wenn dann auch nur Sonntags.
Wenn ihr was machen wollt bin ich bestimmt dabei.


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich muss das hier loswerden


Ich verstehe das schon. Wenn es raus muß, dann muß es raus! Entschuldigung angenommen.




Kulminator schrieb:


> "circa 25er Schnitt. Kleine Spurts sind aber nicht ausgeschlossen" hört sich ohne Rückenwind der Stärke 7-8 auf einer so langen Distanz nicht nach "locker" an - zumindest nicht mit dem MTB mit geländetauglicher Bereifung...Gruß Kulmi


Ich nehm das nicht so genau. Es kann ein 23er Schnitt werden, kann aber auch ein 27er Schnitt werden. Kommt eben darauf an, nach wem man sich richten muß. "Bummeln" mit 20er Schnitt will ich halt auch nicht, deshalb der Hinweis im Last-Minute.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das schon. Wenn es raus muß, dann muß es raus! Entschuldigung angenommen.
> 
> 
> Ich nehm das nicht so genau. Es kann ein 23er Schnitt werden, kann aber auch ein 27er Schnitt werden. Kommt eben darauf an, nach wem man sich richten muß. "Bummeln" mit 20er Schnitt will ich halt auch nicht, deshalb der Hinweis im Last-Minute.
> ...



Dann lass mich mal wissen, welchen Schnitt du gefahren bist. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist selbst eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 23 schon relativ sportlich auf dieser Distanz... Bin gespannt... 
Solltest du keinen Tacho haben oder benutzen, dann notiere einfach die reine Fahrzeit - die Distanz ist ja ungefähr bekannt. Der Rest ergibt sich aus dem Quotienten von beiden Grössen. Aber das weisst du ja (war an dieser Stelle nur für die jüngeren Mitleser etwas ausführlicher...)  
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> - die Distanz ist ja ungefähr bekannt. Der Rest ergibt sich aus dem Quotienten von beiden Grössen. Aber das weisst du ja (war an dieser Stelle nur für die jüngeren Mitleser etwas ausführlicher...)
> Gruß Kulmi



WOW!!! 


Bis morgen früh


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .....
> Der Rest ergibt sich aus dem Quotienten   von beiden Grössen. Aber das weisst du ja (war an dieser Stelle nur für die jüngeren Mitleser etwas ausführlicher...)
> Gruß Kulmi



Hätte ich nur besser in er Schule aufgepasst


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> Bis morgen früh




jo, bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hätte ich nur besser in er Schule aufgepasst



Hier die offizielle Erklärung lt. Wikipedia:

"In der Mathematik und in den Naturwissenschaften bezeichnet der Quotient ein Verhältnis von zwei Größen zueinander, also das Ergebnis einer Division. Der Quotient von zwei ganzen (natürlichen) Zahlen ist immer eine rationale Zahl und kann als Bruch geschrieben werden."


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2007)

Gut, somit (Wegstrecke durch Zeit) ist also der Part Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit geklärt. 

2. Teil:
Wie bewertet man jetzt die Tour, wenn Streckenprofil (Höhenunterschied) und Art der Strecke dazukommen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hier die offizielle Erklärung lt. Wikipedia:
> 
> "In der Mathematik und in den Naturwissenschaften bezeichnet der Quotient ein Verhältnis von zwei Größen zueinander, also das Ergebnis einer Division. Der Quotient von zwei ganzen (natürlichen) Zahlen ist immer eine rationale Zahl und kann als Bruch geschrieben werden."



Das war ja auch nur Spaß. Deswegen der  !!
Hat man aber vieleicht nicht so gedeutet.


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> "circa 25er Schnitt. Kleine Spurts sind aber nicht ausgeschlossen" hört sich ohne Rückenwind der Stärke 7-8 auf einer so langen Distanz nicht nach "locker" an - zumindest nicht mit dem MTB mit geländetauglicher Bereifung...



hallo kulmi,

idr gibts für diese fälle einen 2ten lrs mit bereits aufgezogenen slicks. damit gehts ja nur den mainweg entlang.

und auf dem mtb, mit dieser konfiguration, bist du dann mit der momentangeschwindigkeit zwischen 23-27 km/h noch im grundlagenausdauer bereich. kann man gute 6 h aushalten (pro stunde natürlich muss ein nutellabrötchen nachgeschoben werden   )

rossi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2007)

Jetzt kommt der Rossi auch noch mit so Feinheiten wie Momentan- und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. 

1. Strecke * Höhe / Zeit = Quälerei:kotz: 
2. Strecke * (Höhe * -1) / Zeit = Vergnügen (dummerweise kommt davor Punkt 1 )

3. Strecke / Zeit = Ist wie die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gut, somit (Wegstrecke durch Zeit) ist also der Part Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit geklärt.
> 
> 2. Teil:
> Wie bewertet man jetzt die Tour, wenn Streckenprofil (Höhenunterschied) und Art der Strecke dazukommen?



Guter Einwand. Ich fürchte, daß wir ohne Differentialrechnung hier nicht  weiterkommen. Ergänzend zu Streckenprofil und Beschaffenheit müssen doch auch die Umgebungstemperatur und die klimatischen Bedingungen berücksichtigt werden. Ist nicht auch die Zahl der Stunden Schlaf in der Nacht vor der Tour von Bedeutung? 
Oh je, hört sich nach einem Diplomarbeitsthema an.....


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo kulmi,
> 
> idr gibts für diese fälle einen 2ten lrs mit bereits aufgezogenen slicks. damit gehts ja nur den mainweg entlang.



oder man nimmt das Speedbike...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2007)

Übrigens, ich rechne für den Sonntag mit gutem Wetter und jeder Menge Spaß auf der Tour. [word]


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Juni 2007)

Ich bin schneller!
Leider nur die Eiger Nordwand runter!
Die Normal-Fallbeschleunigung legt DIN 1305 als g = 9,80665 m/s2 fest.
Fallgrenzgeschwindigkeit des menschlichen Körpers von ca. 55 m/s (ca. 198 km/h).


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich rechne für den Sonntag mit gutem Wetter und jeder Menge Spaß auf der Tour. [word]



Unsicherheit nach gaußscher Standardabweichung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2007)

Nee nee, ich habe es linear extrapoliert. Damit sollte die Gleichung aufgehen.

Übrigens: Strecke * (Höhe³* -1) / Zeit = [trommelwirbel]   [/trommelwirbel]


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee nee, ich habe es linear extrapoliert. Damit sollte die Gleichung aufgehen.
> 
> Übrigens: Strecke * (Höhe³* -1) / Zeit = [trommelwirbel]   [/trommelwirbel]



  es gibt halt für alle Dinge eine mathematisch schlüssige Erklärung ...  

P.S.: wichtige Einschränkung für alle Rotwildfahrer: Strecke * (Höhe³* -1) / Zeit << Materialfestigkeit


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Juni 2007)

Materialfestigkeit und Rotwild passen erwiesenermaßen nicht so gut zusammen!


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Materialfestigkeit und Rotwild passen erwiesenermaßen nicht so gut zusammen!



Design und Funktion waren schon immer schwer zu vereinen....


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und auf dem mtb, mit dieser konfiguration, bist du dann mit der momentangeschwindigkeit zwischen 23-27 km/h noch im grundlagenausdauer bereich. kann man gute 6 h aushalten (


  Wobei ich ohne weiteres ein paar Namen nennen könnte (Hobbybiker  ), die mit einem SCHNITT von 30+ auf dem Mainradweg noch im sehr gemütlichen Grundlagenbereich fahren können...

Aber Achtung! Deine oder auch meine Wahrheit, die man hier auch zuweilen belehrend und/oder überheblich findet, ist oftmals nicht sonderlich beliebt. Ich zitiere zu diesem Thema mal den im Forum allseits bekannten "dubbel", der beispielhaft aufzeigt, dass der Mensch oftmals nicht über seinen eigenen Tellerrand schauen möchte/kann  : "Alle die mehr als ich fahren sind Idioten und alle die weniger fahren sind faule Säcke"  

Also wenn ja mal ein paar von Euch zweifelnden, ängstlichen Jungs am Sonntag mitfahren würden, bin ich mir sicher, dass wir auch mit Eurer Horde den anvisierten Schnitt von 25 gerade so schaffen dürften 



Wobei ich schon nachvollziehen kann, dass sich manche einfach in der Wahl des Rades vergriffen haben und stets den kürzeren ziehen: Mit einem  CC-Bike ist man halt technisch im Hintertreffen und kann auch nix hinsichtlich Geschwindigkeit reissen  

Na ja, die Botschaft wird sicherlich falsch verstanden  

Wie auch immer: Wer am Sonntag dabei ist, ist herzlich willkommen 

 



Grüße

Google


----------



## feuersocke (30. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Materialfestigkeit und Rotwild passen erwiesenermaßen nicht so gut zusammen!



 entweder - oder.


----------



## dubbel (30. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich zitiere zu diesem Thema mal den im Forum allseits bekannten "dubbel", der beispielhaft aufzeigt, dass der Mensch oftmals nicht über seinen eigenen Tellerrand schauen möchte/kann: "Alle die mehr als ich fahren sind Idioten und alle die weniger fahren sind faule Säcke"


korrekt & im zusammenhang zitiert: 

"jeder, der mehr fährt als ich, sollte mal sein leben komplett überdenken. so viel realitätsflucht deutet auf schwerwiegende persönlichkeitsprobleme hin, so viel sport ist kein training mehr, sondern nur ersatz für fehlenden lebensinhalt. 

und leute, die weniger fahren als ich, sind fette faule säcke."

und keine großbuchstaben, bitte.


----------



## Google (30. Juni 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> korrekt & im zusammenhang zitiert:


   

Ok, habs nicht mehr ganz genau hinbekommen, war ja auch von der Winterpokalsaison 2005/2006....Oder noch länger her  

Das unübertroffene Original passt aber dennoch treffend in seiner Analogie.



dubbel schrieb:


> und keine großbuchstaben, bitte.


Ich werds mir merken  

Jetzt würd mich ja nur noch interessieren wie Du in den unendlichen Weiten des MTB-Forums ausgerechnet diesen einen Beitrag gefunden hast......Ich kanns mir schon denken  

Unglaublich welche Energien doch freigesetzt werden  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2007)

Wie's heute wohl unseren Eselswegbezwingern ergeht. Hoffentlich bleiben sie trocken. Hier ziehen gerade richtig dunkle Wolken durch.

So, bevor ich mich nach getaner Arbeit ins Vergnügen stürze , hier noch schnell der Hinweis auf morgen. 11.00 h B8, dann geht's ab ins und ums Kahltal.

Es gibt KEINEN LMB. Wer da ist ist da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie's heute wohl unseren Eselswegbezwingern ergeht. Hoffentlich bleiben sie trocken. Hier ziehen gerade richtig dunkle Wolken durch.
> 
> So, bevor ich mich nach getaner Arbeit ins Vergnügen stürze , hier noch schnell der Hinweis auf morgen. 11.00 h B8, dann geht's ab ins und ums Kahltal.
> 
> Es gibt KEINEN LMB. Wer da ist ist da.



ich bin morgen am beschriebenen Ort zur beschriebenen Uhrzeit.... 

Wir sind heute nicht nass geworden - zumindest nicht von oben... 
E-Weg zweiter Teil ist schon ne Klasse für sich. Ziemlich viele Singletrails, teilweise wirklich heftige Abfahrten und ganz nette Einkehrmöglichkeiten


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juni 2007)

E-Weg war wieder geil, danke an die Jungs.

Bin morgen um 1100 an der B8.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2007)

Moin Miteinander, 
habt ihr Muskelkater in den Fingern oder warum postet keiner mehr?  

Hoffe ihr seid gestern noch ausreichend mit Kuchen versorgt worden? Mir steckte die Vortagstour noch richtig in den Beinen und war eigentlich heilfroh als ich schon um 16 Uhr zu hause war. Das Höhenprofil zum Franzosenkopf hoch ist übrigens beachtlich... 

Zum Eselsweg: die PC Auswertung zeigt nun doch keine Unregelmässigkeiten und gibt nun die gefahrene Strecke (ab Bahnhof Heigenbrücken) mit 64,2 km und 1125 hm aus. Das passt doch besser zu euren Daten? 

So, für heute ist erst mal Ruhe und Erholung angesagt.... 

Christian: schau mal wie dein Alp-X Veranstalter heisst. Wir haben bei ALPS Biketours GmbH aus München gebucht... 

Schöne Woche miteinander....

Gruß Roman


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juli 2007)

Die Trailausbeute war gestern leider etwas dürftig. Aber irgendwie habe ich weder rechts noch links einen interessanten Abzweig gesehen. Ich werde demnächst mal ab Horbach auf Erkundung gehen, irgendwas muß es doch geben. 

Der Franzosenkopf war dann aber doch noch mal ein gutes Training. Der Kuchen im Naturfreundehaus hat dann auch gepasst.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Trailausbeute war gestern leider etwas dürftig. Aber irgendwie habe ich weder rechts noch links einen interessanten Abzweig gesehen. Ich werde demnächst mal ab Horbach auf Erkundung gehen, irgendwas muß es doch geben.



ich sehe uns alle wieder am Hahnenkamm...


----------



## CB63303 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

gebe Björn Recht was die trails angeht. Vielleicht liegts daran dass soweit hinten im Spessart weniger "Betrieb" herrscht?!?

Der Reiz dieser Tour zieht sich mehr aus dem Marathon Charakter der Strecke (auf dem Hinweg sind aber auch einige schöne trails und Abfahrten dabei) und dem Gedanken der Kahltalumrundung - für primär Spaß auf schönen trails ist aber der Weg zu lang, da gibts Besseres - das zudem näher liegt.

Was wir ja ausgelassen haben ist die Abfahrt hinten vom Franzosenkopf, die machen wir dann das nächste Mal ...  

... und jawohl, es ist meiner zartfühlenden Seele   nicht entgangen dass es hier und da leichte Äußerungen des Unmuts gab  

Es gab aber auch viel zu lachen   und einige dieser kleinen Situationen deren stiller Humor sich mir erst im nachhinein erschloss... 

Während Ihr Euch in den Alpen austobt werde ich mal versuchen die Runde ganz fertig zu fahren, mal schaun ob sich's lohnt! Google, wärst Du interessiert?

Gruß,

CB

@ Rocky: Hut ab vor Deinem Trainingspensum gestern! Mit An- und Abreise dürften das so runde 90km gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Leut,
die Tour vom Samstag war echt eine richtig geile Schweinerei!  
Danke an unseren Top-Guide Cersten...der auch gleichzeitig mein privates Navigationsgerät war  

Und Jungs, ich habe es tatsächlich noch ins Kino geschafft...sogar frisch geduscht! Also hing der Haussegen nicht schief und muss jetzt nicht zu Alex ziehen.....oder hieß die Jennifer?  

Bis dann,
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juli 2007)

Christian, das war keine personenbezogene Kritik.

Die Aussagen sind wohl eher darin geschuldet, dass wir keinen "Abzweig" haben entdecken können. Die Landschaft in der Ecke ist sehr schön, allerdings nicht so stark frequentiert wie der Hahnenkamm oder BaBu. Deswegen sind sicher Insiderkenntnisse erforderlich, um den ein oder anderen Trail zu entdecken.

Ich will die Umrundung schon noch zum Abschluß bringen. Das wird dann aber sicher erst im August klappen.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Und Jungs, ich habe es tatsächlich noch ins Kino geschafft...sogar frisch geduscht! Also hing der Haussegen nicht schief und muss jetzt nicht zu Alex ziehen.....oder hieß die Jennifer?



Bist halt ein Glückskerlchen... Ich denke, daß die Alex eigentlich Jennifer heisst... Sollten wir klären...


----------



## Google (2. Juli 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Während Ihr Euch in den Alpen austobt werde ich mal versuchen die Runde ganz fertig zu fahren, mal schaun ob sich's lohnt! Google, wärst Du interessiert?


Können wir gerne machen  Allerdings nicht in Deiner angedeuteten Marathongeschwindigkeit, sondern in einer moderaten, flüssigen Geschwindigkeit ohne große Zwischenhalte....ABER einer größeren Regenarationspause    Könntest Du Dich dazu hinreissen lassen ?

Zu den Unmutsäusserungen, sei noch zu erwähnen, dass ich den Franzosenkopf so ganz ohne Kneipe ziemlich langweilig finde   

Positiv war es, dass die gestrige Gruppe mich doch im großen und ganzen schwänzelnd wiedererkannt hatte  

Grüße


Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juli 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> @ Rocky: Hut ab vor Deinem Trainingspensum gestern! Mit An- und Abreise dürften das so runde 90km gewesen sein



Danke für die Blumen. Habe keinen Tacho aber ich denke das kommt hin.
Aber für die Alpen muss man halt was tun..... 

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber für die Alpen muss man halt was tun.....
> 
> // Rocky



Dann schlage ich vor, mit den Rädern nach Garmisch zu fahren....


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich vor, mit den Rädern nach Garmisch zu fahren....



Angeber.....
Das hält dein Rad doch gar nicht durch....


----------



## CB63303 (2. Juli 2007)

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse: 

Kulmi und ich nahmen gestern noch als kleines Abschlusshighlight die Birkenhainer unter die Räder... hier wurde ja schon öfter über deren "Verwandlungsfähigkeit" gesprochen und das kann ich nur bestätigen! Tiefe Rinnen, jede Menge Sand, und nach den paar hundert Metern sahen wir aus wie nach einer Fangopackung! War wirklich nicht ohne...!

@ Kulmi: Unser X-Alp Veranstalter ist bikeAlpin. 
Das ist der link zur tour: http://www.bikealpin.de/?rubrik=2;tour=100

Die haben auch eine Trail-Tour im Angebot... klingt sehr interessant!
http://www.bikealpin.de/?rubrik=2;tour=101

Gruß... CB


----------



## CB63303 (2. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Zu den Unmutsäusserungen, sei noch zu erwähnen, dass ich den Franzosenkopf so ganz ohne Kneipe ziemlich langweilig finde



Hallo Google,

... hatte ja leider keine Kamera dabei, aber Dein Blick als ich Dir erklärte dass wir bereits auf dem Franzosenkopf SIND und es hier KEINE Kneipe gibt wäre echt ein Foto wert gewesen !!!

Wäre schön wenn wir die Runde mal zusammen austesten. Auch das mit den kürzeren Pausen ist kein Problem... aber was meinst Du mit "angedeutete Marathon Geschwindigkeit"....   ???

Ich bin ab 12.7. im Urlaub, d.h. es bleibt nur noch nächstes Wochenende oder dann August. Hättest Du denn nächstes Wochenende Zeit?

Gruß... CB


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Angeber.....
> Das hält dein Rad doch gar nicht durch....



das Speedbike hält ... ätsch....  

Und: selber 90 km runterreissen und die anderen als Angeber hinstellen - du bist mir einer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (2. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich sehe uns alle wieder am Hahnenkamm...


bruder jörn ist der hahnenkammtrailspezialist, nicht?

da würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren, wenn er wirklich die besten trails aneinander reihen würde  

@ roman: wann seid ihr eigentlich wieder zurück von eurer alpentour?


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das Speedbike hält ... ätsch....



Und dann fährst du mit dem Speedbike über die Alpen? 
Das wird lustig.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juli 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bruder jörn ist der hahnenkammtrailspezialist, nicht?
> 
> da würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren, wenn er wirklich die besten trails aneinander reihen würde
> 
> @ roman: wann seid ihr eigentlich wieder zurück von eurer alpentour?


----------



## Google (2. Juli 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Hallo Google,............Ich bin ab 12.7. im Urlaub, d.h. es bleibt nur noch nächstes Wochenende oder dann August. Hättest Du denn nächstes Wochenende Zeit?


Hmmmm....Eigentlich wollte ich im BarbarossaBuchberggebiet ne längere Tour fahren und die dort existenten Trails mal wieder fahren. Die fehlen mir langsam  Oder aber wenn Erdi01 aus dem Nachbarthread mit dem Rennhobel nach Heidelberg fährt, wäre ich wohl dort dabei. Was hälst Du von diesen beiden Alternativen ? Eines von beiden wird es wohl. Und Deine vorgeschlagene Tour nach Deinem Urlaub ? Die Hälfte davon sind wir ja schon immerhin gefahren 

Zum Thema Hahnenkammtrails aneinanderreihen !? Und wer fährt uns hoch ? Da kommen doch sicherlich einige HM zusammen wenn man dort die schönsten zusammen reiht. Vielleicht sollte man sich gleich unterhalb des Parkplatzes vom Hahnekamm treffen um Körner zu sparen. Oder sehe ich das jetzt zu hart ??


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und dann fährst du mit dem Speedbike über die Alpen?
> Das wird lustig.



ich fahre nicht - ich fliege über der Berge....  


@ x-rossi: wir kommen am 21.07 wieder zurück...


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hahnenkammtrails aneinanderreihen !? Und wer fährt uns hoch ? Da kommen doch sicherlich einige HM zusammen wenn man dort die schönsten zusammen reiht. Vielleicht sollte man sich gleich unterhalb des Parkplatzes vom Hahnekamm treffen um Körner zu sparen. Oder sehe ich das jetzt zu hart ??


für mich dürfens auch 2000 hm+ sein. das seh ich nicht so eng 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





+ anfahrt aus offenbach/oder hanau + rückfahrt bis hanau/ oder offenbach. einmal im jahr darfs ruhig mal kernig sein.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ x-rossi: wir kommen am 21.07 wieder zurück...



ei schad' ... am 22. juli fahren wir die odenwald-/marathonstrecke. macht aber nichts, dann sende ich dir den kurs als gps-track.

viel spaß vor, in, auf und hinter den alpen!


----------



## CB63303 (2. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hmmmm....Eigentlich wollte ich im BarbarossaBuchberggebiet ne längere Tour fahren und die dort existenten Trails mal wieder fahren. Die fehlen mir langsam  Oder aber wenn Erdi01 aus dem Nachbarthread mit dem Rennhobel nach Heidelberg fährt, wäre ich wohl dort dabei. Was hälst Du von diesen beiden Alternativen ? Eines von beiden wird es wohl.



Hallo Google,

Mal schaun' was sich die Woche noch entwickelt und wie das Wetter am Wochenende wird. 

Gruß... CB


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ei schad' ... am 22. juli fahren wir die odenwald-/marathonstrecke. macht aber nichts, dann sende ich dir den kurs als gps-track.
> 
> viel spaß vor, in, auf und hinter den alpen!



rein konditionell wäre die Marathonstrecke nach unserer Alpentour nur noch Kinderkram...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2007)

So das heute wenigstens ein Post hier steht! 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2007)

Aha, der erste verliert die Nerven.  Konntest das Schweigen wohl nicht länger ertragen. 

Du hättest schon noch ein gutes Stündchen warten können. Dann hätten wir hier mal 24 Stunden andächtige Ruhe erlebt.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aha, der erste verliert die Nerven.  Konntest das Schweigen wohl nicht länger ertragen.
> 
> Du hättest schon noch ein gutes Stündchen warten können. Dann hätten wir hier mal 24 Stunden andächtige Ruhe erlebt.



Es hat aber bedächtige 6 Minuten gedauert, bis du den Post bemerkt hast... 

Übrigens tritt bei Pulswerten über 160 eine ähnliche Ruhe und Sprachlosigkeit ein...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2007)

Ich war beschäftigt.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich war beschäftigt.



sicher nicht Lesen in diesem Thread...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2007)

Ich gebe mich derzeit vollumfänglich dem harten und entbehrungsreichen Büroalltag hin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw. Ich überlege, bereits am nächsten Freitag nach GAP zu fahren. So könnte ich/wir mir/uns entweder den Start den Transalp Challenge in Mittenwald ansehen, oder nach O'gau in den Bikepark zu fahren. 

Wie sehen eure Anreisevorstellungen aus?  Lasst uns dazu noch kurz konferieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Übrigens tritt bei Pulswerten über 160 eine ähnliche Ruhe und Sprachlosigkeit ein...



Woher kennst du meine Ruhewerte?


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juli 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Woher kennst du meine Ruhewerte?



ich glaube, du schaust zu häufig den Blue-Channel....


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2007)

Woher kennst du den denn?


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juli 2007)

Wichtiger Hinweis an alle Mitleser: 
es darf hier gepostet werden! Sinninges und Unsinniges wird immer gerne gelesen....  

Also tippt euch die Finger wund....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wichtiger Hinweis an alle Mitleser:
> es darf hier gepostet werden! Sinninges und Unsinniges wird immer gerne gelesen




*BLUB*


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juli 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> *BLUB*



BLUB = Bin Lieber Uffm Bike ....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> BLUB = Bin Lieber Uffm Bike ....



Ja genau das meinte ich doch!!!!!!!


----------



## bike69 (5. Juli 2007)

Moin, Moin,

Ihr Helden der Tat  

Habe gelesen, das Wetter soll soll zum BLUB sein  

Was ist denn so am WE geplant ?? Könnte ne Tour in DA über Burg Frankenstein - Melibokus anbieten. 40 KM und 1100 HM. Für die Downhiller, besteht die Möglichkeit sich hinter Burg auszutoben und wir treffen uns dann alle wieder zum Kaffee auf der Burg  

Gruss
Cersten


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Könnte ne Tour in DA über Burg Frankenstein - Melibokus anbieten. 40 KM und 1100 HM. Für die Downhiller, besteht die Möglichkeit sich hinter Burg auszutoben und wir treffen uns dann alle wieder zum Kaffee auf der Burg



ohne mich ??????????


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Juli 2007)

Aber warum denn???

Du bist bestimmt auch herzlich willkommen...ich darf doch auch mitfahren  
Oder hast du etwa keine Lust? Das gibts nicht, ist doch wohl klar.

Bis Samstag dann. Wir sehen uns beim downhillen, oder beim Kuchen essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Juli 2007)

Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2007)

Wann ist die Runde denn vorgesehen?  Bei mir klappt's nur am Sonntag.


----------



## Google (5. Juli 2007)

Moin, Moin

Cersten, Gesternabend habe ich dem Erdi01 schon die Rennertour nach Heidelberg zugesagt. Es ist aber noch nicht klar wann er die Rennerunde anbieten wird...Der Tag entscheidet sich nach dem Interesse und an welchem Tag die meisten können.

Falls die Rennerrunde am Sonntag startet, an dem ich definitiv nicht kann, bin ich bei der Frankensteintour dabei.

@[email protected] Ich habe bei unserer Dienstagstour zwei Zecken eingefangen, die ich gestern entdeckt hatte. Also uffpasse  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (5. Juli 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Bis Samstag dann.



was ist denn nun am samstag? 
und am sonntag?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Juli 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> was ist denn nun am samstag?
> und am sonntag?



Am Sonntag geht bei mir nichts...Samstag dafür umso mehr.
Cersten spielt den Guide und ich werde ihm folgen und natürlich alle anderen die lust verspüren...
Seine Melibokus (oder Hokuspokus?) -tour hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut an.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2007)

Tja, alles Spekulieren hilft nicht. Der Guide sollte mal schnell den Termin benennen, dementsprechend gestaltet sich das Teilnehmerfeld.





*Ceeeeeerrrrrrssteeeeenn*, wann findet die Tour statt? Komm endlich mal mit den Details rüber.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Cersten, Gesternabend habe ich dem Erdi01 schon die Rennertour nach Heidelberg zugesagt. Es ist aber noch nicht klar wann er die Rennerunde anbieten wird...Der Tag entscheidet sich nach dem Interesse und an welchem Tag die meisten können.
> 
> ...



Da du ja immer vor mir warst hast du bestimmt alle eingesammelt. Das heißt : als erster den Berg runter ist nicht immer besser  .
Habe bei mir keine Entdeckt..werde jetzt aber trotzdem mal suchen..Oder besser gesagt meine Freundin suchen lassen..


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2007)

Hey, Melibocus und Burg Frankenstein bitte nur an Tagen, an denen ich im Lande bin.... Ihr versteht sicher, daß ich für dieses Wochenende die Prioritäten zum Kulmbacher Altstadtfest gelegt habe - das ist aber kein Freibrief, daß ihr euch in einem sooo geilen Revier vergnügt. Klaro!

ICH WILL MIT !!!!!!!


----------



## Google (5. Juli 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> ..Oder besser gesagt meine Freundin suchen lassen..


 ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2007)

Kulmi, Cersten scheint deinen Ruf zu erhören. Bislang gab's noch keine Terminansage.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Juli 2007)

Melibocus und Burg F. wär ich dabei


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, Cersten scheint deinen Ruf zu erhören. Bislang gab's noch keine Terminansage.



... es gab aber auch noch keine Terminabsage...  

geh mal davon aus, daß die Tour wie angekündigt stattfindet, während ich an Teil 2 des diesjährigen Frankentriathlons teilnehmen muss...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2007)

Ich wünsche dir die erforderliche Kraft, um diese unsägliche Strapaze überstehen zu können.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2007)

oh, danke für die mentale Unterstützung.  Beim momentanen Trainingsrückstand kann ich das gut gebrauchen. Aber ich hab mir vorgenommen, wirklich alles zu geben :kotz:


----------



## bike69 (5. Juli 2007)

Puhhh Jungs,

es gibt auch die Menschen, welche einen Job haben 

Also, der LMB wird Morgen folgen  
Die Tour wird im Sinne der Mehrheit am Sonntag stattfinden.  
Treffpunkt wird so gegen 11:30 Uhr, in DA Eberstadt sein (siehe LMB)
Die Anfahrt mit dem Auto könnte wie folgt aussehen:
- Bruder holt den Patrick ab (RO+AB)
- Rocky kommt mit oder so mit Hot Rod (OF+FFM)
- Ich hole den Fohns ab. (BRK+HU)
-  Alle..........
Dann sind wir schon 6 Personen für den SO. Cool......


Gehe jetzt erst mal in die Kiste, bis Morgen Ihr Helden der Trails......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo Google,

würde mich freuen, wenn Du dabei bist  



Google schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Cersten, Gesternabend habe ich dem Erdi01 schon die Rennertour nach Heidelberg zugesagt. Es ist aber noch nicht klar wann er die Rennerunde anbieten wird...Der Tag entscheidet sich nach dem Interesse und an welchem Tag die meisten können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2007)

Morsche, das klingt doch ganz gut. Und das Wetter soll auch passen. 

Ede - Shuttle für Sonntag steht. Ist eigentlich das Imprägnierspray angekommen?


----------



## fohns (6. Juli 2007)

das hört sich doch gut an.
schönen dank für shuttleservice!

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## bike69 (6. Juli 2007)

Moin, Moin,

wir könne am Sa. so gegen 15:00 mit dem RR los  
Können uns ja noch abstimmen.

Bis später  



fohns schrieb:


> was ist denn nun am samstag?
> und am sonntag?


----------



## Siam (6. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen an alle von mir (Thomas) aus Hanau!

Auf der Intenet-Recherche nach Touren stieß ich auf diesen für mich als Hanauer sehr interessanten Thread im Forum. Zu mir: Den Großteil meiner km mit dem Rad (Cube LTD1) fahre ich zur Arbeit und zurück, wenn das Wetter passt (also jetzt nicht ...) so 2 mal die Woche (Hanau-Darmstadt). Nun wollte ich ganz gerne mal paar Höhenmeter sammeln und da scheinen mit Eure Touren sehr nett zu sein. Ich würde ja ganz gerne mal mit einer Truppe mitradeln, zwar vermute ich, dass hier alle seeehr Fit sind, jedoch kommt es auf einen Versuch an ob ich dranbleiben kann . Wenn ein Anschluss an die Gemeinschaft erwünscht ist, würde ich sehr gerne mal bei einer Tour mitkommen. Ich bin zwar nicht ganz so Fit wie die meisten hier (Hahnenkamm von mir aus über Kälberau (40 km gesamt) geht bei mir mit maximal 22 km/h im Schnitt...also eher gemütlich, vielleicht findet sich dennoch eine Truppe, bei der ich mithalten kann. 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf gemeinsame Touren!

Viele Grüsse und auf einen Sommer, der doch noch irgendwann beginnt...

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Hallöchen an alle von mir (Thomas) aus Hanau!
> 
> Auf der Intenet-Recherche nach Touren stieß ich auf diesen für mich als Hanauer sehr interessanten Thread im Forum. Zu mir: Den Großteil meiner km mit dem Rad (Cube LTD1) fahre ich zur Arbeit und zurück, wenn das Wetter passt (also jetzt nicht ...) so 2 mal die Woche (Hanau-Darmstadt). Nun wollte ich ganz gerne mal paar Höhenmeter sammeln und da scheinen mit Eure Touren sehr nett zu sein. Ich würde ja ganz gerne mal mit einer Truppe mitradeln, zwar vermute ich, dass hier alle seeehr Fit sind, jedoch kommt es auf einen Versuch an ob ich dranbleiben kann . Wenn ein Anschluss an die Gemeinschaft erwünscht ist, würde ich sehr gerne mal bei einer Tour mitkommen. Ich bin zwar nicht ganz so Fit wie die meisten hier (Hahnenkamm von mir aus über Kälberau (40 km gesamt) geht bei mir mit maximal 22 km/h im Schnitt...also eher gemütlich, vielleicht findet sich dennoch eine Truppe, bei der ich mithalten kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
als Katzenliebhaber (Leute, ich oute mich!) heisse ich dich herzlich willkommen bei den Spessartwölfen....  

Du kannst gerne bei uns mitfahren und ausprobieren, ob unser Schwierigkeitsgrad und das Tempo zu deinen Vorstellungen passen. Da wir nächstes Wochenende eine Woche einen Alpencross fahren, ist das momentane Trainingspensum etwas höher als sonst - also lass dich nicht abschrecken... 

Am besten, du beobachtest die Einträge im LMB (last minute biking) und fragst sicherheitshalber nach, ob die eingestellte Tour für dich geeignet ist? Ich denke, daß bestimmt gut die Hälfte unserer Touren für dich geeignet sind...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2007)

Mir fällt gerade was ein. Hat jemand eine Helmkamera oder kann kurzfristig eine organisieren? 

Anderfalls brauchts für Fahrtaufnahmen während unserer Tour eine Befestigungskonstruktion am Lenker.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2007)

Kamera hab ich leider keine, aber das hier:

"Im Laufe der zweiten Tageshälfte setzt von Westen her eine schwache Wetterberuhigung ein, Wind und Niederschläge lassen nach. Die Luft erwärmt sich in den nördlichen Alpentälern auf 18 bis 23 Grad, alpensüdseitig mit Sonnenunterstützung auf 24 bis knapp 30 Grad. Die Nullgradgrenze steigt auf 3000 bis 3500 Meter, südseitig bis auf 4000 Meter Höhe." (Quelle: wetteronline.de)


----------



## fohns (6. Juli 2007)

Bike69 könnte eine helmkamera organisieren, wie ich gehört habe.
kostet aber ne kleinigkeit...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2007)

Details? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dann können wir entscheiden ob's uns das wert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (6. Juli 2007)

weiß nicht genau über die kosten...
ich meine 4GB speicher gehört zu haben.  

für mehr deatils müsste Bike69 sich äußern.

grüße
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2007)

Frage: hat jemand heute Zeit und Muse für etwas Mainspacken (GA1)? Ich dachte so an max. ca 2 Stunden von Hanau nach FFM und wieder zurück. Startzeit läge so bei ca. 18 Uhr. Selbstverständlich sind "AmWegZusteiger" auch gerne gesehen... 
LMB gibts keinen - auch keine PNs bitte - einfach hier ins Forum posten. Ich fahre zu 99 % sicher - auch wenn keiner mitfährt - würde mich aber über nette Begleitung freuen. 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2007)

Hhmm, meistens hast du eine kleine Kamera zur Befestigung am Helm und dazu dann noch einen separaten Rekorder für die Aufnahme. 

Die Kamera an sich speichert nichts.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Juli 2007)

Hi Kulmi,
würde echt gern, aber ich habe eine kleines Date mit meiner Chica und zwar bei Lidl...einkaufen! 
Sorry!
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim radln und natürlich beim Kulmbacher trinken  

Bis denne,
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2007)

Wo willst du losfahren? Ich mach heute etwas früher Schluß und könnte um kurz nach sechs in HU sein.

Mainspacken und GA ist zwar nicht aufregend, aber irgendwie würde mir etwas frische Luft und lockeres Treten guttun.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Frage: hat jemand heute Zeit und Muse für etwas Mainspacken (GA1)? Ich dachte so an max. ca 2 Stunden von Hanau nach FFM und wieder zurück. Startzeit läge so bei ca. 18 Uhr. Selbstverständlich sind "AmWegZusteiger" auch gerne gesehen...


hallo Kulmi,

das trifft sich ja.

auf meinem plan stehen heute 2,5 h GA1+KA. von wo aus in hanau fährst du los und wo entlang führt dein weg? am main entlang?

ich brauche von mir zum shooters so ziemlich genau 40 minuten +- 2. also würde ich eventuell meine einheit schon von meinem punkt aus zählen und mit dir zurück und noch ein wenig gen ffm fahren und dann wieder wenden.

wenn das was für dich ist, gib einfach bescheid.

vielleicht lese ich deine antwort nicht sofort ... ich mach jetzt erst mal ein nickerchen.

gruß
rossi


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2007)

@ Bruder: wir könnten uns am Schloss Philippsruh unten am Main treffen (dort ist eine Bootsanlegestelle) - das liegt für mich am Weg.

@ HotRod1: gibt es bei Lidl Möbel?


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo Kulmi,
> 
> das trifft sich ja.
> 
> ...



Auch für dich: 18 Uhr am Schloss unten am Main Richtung Frankfurt... Wer da ist, ist da....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Bruder: wir könnten uns am Schloss Philippsruh unten am Main treffen (dort ist eine Bootsanlegestelle) - das liegt für mich am Weg.
> 
> @ HotRod1: gibt es bei Lidl Möbel?



Dann such ich mir am Amphietheater einen Parkplatz, ggf. bin ich ein paar Minütchen später - also bitte nicht nervös werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ HotRod1: gibt es bei Lidl Möbel?



Zum Glück nicht, sonst würde ich da nie wieder rauskommen!!! 
Die absolute Horrorvorstellung wäre allerdings, wenn IKEA auch noch Schuhe verkaufen würde...denk mal drüber nach!  

Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht, sonst würde ich da nie wieder rauskommen!!!
> Die absolute Horrorvorstellung wäre allerdings, wenn IKEA auch noch Schuhe verkaufen würde...denk mal drüber nach!
> 
> Gruß



 stimmt  

 H O R R O R - schraub mal Schuhe mit nem Inbus zusammen... und diese komischen Namen für die Schuhe: "Trött" oder "Stünk" ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> H O R R O R - schraub mal Schuhe mit nem Inbus zusammen... und diese komischen Namen für die Schuhe: "Trött" oder "Stünk" ...


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann such ich mir am Amphietheater einen Parkplatz, ggf. bin ich ein paar Minütchen später - also bitte nicht nervös werden.



OK, wenn das so ist, dann treffen wir uns am Parkplatz beim Amphitheater unten am Mainradweg. Der Kinderspielplatz ist auch dort... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2007)

Lebenszeichen!

War jetzt (beruflich) in Holland unterwegs, bei Utrecht. Da hats am Donnerstag morgen 20 cm (Regen-)Wasser auf den Straßen gehabt, gottseidank ist der Zafira so hochbeinig dass ich trockenen Fußraums in die Fabrik gekommen bin  Aber sonst ists dort ganz nett, 1 Mio klapprige Hollandräder machen den Fußgängern das Leben schwer.

Bike ist in die Kiste gepackt, die Koffer auch schon zu, melde mich ab für 14 Tage heiß und hügelischhhhh  


der Kombi


----------



## bike69 (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zsuammen,

es gibt eine gute Helmkamrea, die ich leihen könnte, incl. dem Speichermedium für den Film von 4GB SD. Würde die Woche so ca. 100 Euro kosten.
Soll eine gute Aufnahme sein und jeder könnte diese von uns mal tragen  

Bei Interesse, kann man diese sich beim Sascha (RSK) anschauen. Ja ich weis, würde Sie auch dort holen, zum anschauen, was euch aber ein Bier kostet.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmm, meistens hast du eine kleine Kamera zur Befestigung am Helm und dazu dann noch einen separaten Rekorder für die Aufnahme.
> 
> Die Kamera an sich speichert nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Juli 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Bei Interesse, kann man diese sich beim Sascha (RSK) anschauen. Ja ich weis, würde Sie auch dort holen, zum anschauen, was euch aber ein Bier kostet.




Das Bier wäre das kleinere Übel!


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche, das klingt doch ganz gut. Und das Wetter soll auch passen.
> 
> Ede - Shuttle für Sonntag steht. Ist eigentlich das Imprägnierspray angekommen?




Bruder - vielen Dank für das mitnehmen.

Den Spray hab ich auch.


----------



## bike69 (7. Juli 2007)

Nen Abend oder guten Morgen )

hier ist der LMB für Sonntag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4791  

Freue mich auf das gute Wetter und die Mannschaft um dort eine Duftmarke der Spessartwölfe zu hinter lassen  

Bis Sonntag in den Wäldern, Ihr Räuber


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Juli 2007)

Das mit der Kamera muß doch auch anders gehen. So ein kleines Objektiv zum anstöpseln kostet ca. 150 . Am Anschluß wieder verkauft kommen wir besseer bei weg. Ich seh mich mal um.

Wie lange dauert die Anfahrt nach DA? Knappe 40 Minuten?


----------



## bike69 (7. Juli 2007)

Moin,

ja, mit 45 min bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.

Hier für alle die Wegbeschreibung:

Von der A5 kommend

    * Abfahrt Nr. 27 Darmstadt-Eberstadt/Pfungstadt
    * An der 1. Ampel links abbiegen
    * An der nächsten Ampel wieder links abbiegen, Richtung Pfungstadt
    * Ihr unterquert 2 Brücken und biegt die 1. Straße rechts ab
    * Nach 150 der Parkplatz auf der linken Seit = Ziel  




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das mit der Kamera muß doch auch anders gehen. So ein kleines Objektiv zum anstöpseln kostet ca. 150 . Am Anschluß wieder verkauft kommen wir besseer bei weg. Ich seh mich mal um.
> 
> Wie lange dauert die Anfahrt nach DA? Knappe 40 Minuten?


----------



## fohns (7. Juli 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das Bier wäre das kleinere Übel!


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo Miteinander, habt ihr heute gar nix erlebt, was irgendwie erwähnenswert erscheint???? Da ist man mal übers Wochenende nicht im Lande, aber offenbar hab ich ja nix verpasst, oder?

Wie war euer heutiger Ausflug? Bin gespannt auf eure Geschichten?? 
Gruß 
Kulmi


----------



## fohns (9. Juli 2007)

weltklasse tour am sonntag, bike69.
für mich BestOf2007  

um sowas zu toppen, muss man schon in die berge fahren  
schade, dass HotRod dort nicht dabei ist...
keine angst, nach der alpXtour werden wir Dir die nase noch länger machen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Juli 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> weltklasse tour am sonntag, bike69.
> für mich BestOf2007
> 
> um sowas zu toppen, muss man schon in die berge fahren
> ...



Morgen meine wilden Trailblazer,
die Tour am Sonntag war der Hammer!!!

Fohns, du glaubst gar nicht wie gerne ich mit in die Alpen kommen würde. Allerdings würde das jetzt sowieso nicht mehr gehen, da ich mit meinem Knie kaum noch Treppen steigen kann...aber nur die Harten kommen ja bekanntlich in den Garten  
Aber ihr müsst richtig gute Bilder und Videos machen, damit ich noch neidischer werde wenn ihr wieder da seid.


@Cersten: Die Tour war wieder einmal der absolute Sonntagsbrüller...
Ich hoffe, du hast deine Wunden gut versorgt und keine großen Schmerzen. Aber du weißt ja, aus solchen Aktionen kann man nur lernen.  

Schönen Gruß,
HR1


----------



## fohns (9. Juli 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Fohns, du glaubst gar nicht wie gerne ich mit in die Alpen kommen würde. Allerdings würde das jetzt sowieso nicht mehr gehen, da ich mit meinem Knie kaum noch Treppen steigen kann...aber nur die Harten kommen ja bekanntlich in den Garten
> Aber ihr müsst richtig gute Bilder und Videos machen, damit ich noch neidischer werde wenn ihr wieder da seid.



doch, glaub ich Dir. leider ists nicht mehr zu ändern.  
Dir auch gute besserung!!

greez from 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juli 2007)

Morsche,

um für die Tour entsprechend gerüstet zu sein, habe ich zusammen mit Robert eben eine Helmkamera geordert. Kosten ca. 130 . Vorteil: Brauchen wir sie später nicht mehr, können wir sie in der Bucht wieder losschlagen und haben die Leihgebühr gespart.

Er klärt gerade ab, ob sie bis zum WE geliefert werden kann (nur dann macht's Sinn). Info dazu folgt kurzfristig. D.h. Cersten muß diesbezügl. erst mal nichts unternehmen.


----------



## fohns (9. Juli 2007)

wettervorhersage für GAP am kommenden sonntag gefälligst?

sunne, niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 0%.
und: 33 grad.

so wirds kommen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juli 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> wettervorhersage für GAP am kommenden sonntag gefälligst?
> 
> sunne, niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 0%.
> und: 33 grad.
> ...



Und kein Schatten!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juli 2007)

Hahaha. Wir fahren die Runde bei bestem Wetter.  

Gerüchten zufolge soll die 0-Grad Grenze auf knapp 4.500 Meter ansteigen.  Hoffentlich schmilzt mein Plastikbomber nicht.


----------



## bike69 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Marco,

danke der Nachfrage, war heute noch bei Dok. Wunden sind nun sauber und ein weiser Verband glänzt nun vom Arm  

Hoffe Dir geht es bald wieder besser und das Knie lässt wieder ein paar gute Touren zu  




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Fohns, du glaubst gar nicht wie gerne ich mit in die Alpen kommen würde. Allerdings würde das jetzt sowieso nicht mehr gehen, da ich mit meinem Knie kaum noch Treppen steigen kann...aber nur die Harten kommen ja bekanntlich in den Garten
> 
> 
> @Cersten: Die Tour war wieder einmal der absolute Sonntagsbrüller...
> ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Juli 2007)

Willis , Du wärst schon eine Bereicherung für unseren Alpenausflug.
Ich hoffe das Dein Knie bald wieder o.k. ist.

Cersten schöne Tour ,vielen Dank.
Dank auch an den Bruder für den Hol und Bring Service.

Gruß P.


----------



## crazymtb (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Wölfe  

Endlich mal den Bruder ans Telefon bekommen und er kennt jetzt meine Sturzgeschichte, die er weitergeben darf.

@bike69
Gute Besserung! Da hat dein Schutzengelchen besser auf dich aufgepasst  als bei mir.

Hat mich gefreut zu hören, dass die gestrige Tour um den Meli euch gefallen hat, die mit zu meinen Bikegefilden gehört. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen *schnief*  
Wird halt ein bisserl dauern bis ich wieder aufs MTB komme und euch die versprochene Tour zeigen kann ... Das Ziel ist der Weg!!

Liebe Grüße 
Crazymtb


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

*@[email protected]* mich würden auch mal ein paar Details der Tour interessieren. Ist schließlich auch unser Revier. Habt Ihr Euch die Rinne runtergestürzt  

Gute Besserung allen ...


----------



## bike69 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Erdi,

wir haben die Tour in mein Garmin geschossen und das beste daraus gemacht   Hier der Link zu den Daten: http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.7594/Mountainbike.7594.html
Wie sieht die Rinne den aus ?? dann können wir vielleicht auch die Frage beantworten  




Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* mich würden auch mal ein paar Details der Tour interessieren. Ist schließlich auch unser Revier. Habt Ihr Euch die Rinne runtergestürzt
> 
> Gute Besserung allen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Erdi,
> 
> wir haben die Tour in mein Garmin geschossen und das beste daraus gemacht   Hier der Link zu den Daten: http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.7594/Mountainbike.7594.html
> Wie sieht die Rinne den aus ?? dann können wir vielleicht auch die Frage beantworten


nur mal schnell drüber gelesen, könnt sogar eine unserer Touren sein. Über Andreas mtb-rhein-main.de und hier über's IBC sind viel unserer Tracks auf der Page da oben gelandet.

Die Rinne ist ne FR/DH Stecke mit bis zu 1m Drops drinnen. Geht vom Franky Falllienie runter. Die Zeiten, dass ich mich darin rumgetrieben habe sind lange vorbei


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juli 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Willis , Du wärst schon eine Bereicherung für unseren Alpenausflug.
> Ich hoffe das Dein Knie bald wieder o.k. ist.
> 
> 
> Gruß P.




Danke, danke...das nächste Mal ist der Willis bestimmt dabei und wird mit euch die Trails runterblasen. Allerdings brauch ich dann erst ein neues Rad, mein Hot Chili schrotte ich sonst. Für die Alpen ist so ein Ransom schon das richtige Bike!  

Das mit dem Knie wird schon wieder. Hab ich nicht zum ersten Mal...  

S.Grüße vom Hot Rod a.k.a. Willis


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2007)

Morsche.

@Cersten - du musst dich nicht mehr um die Kamera kümmern. Robert und ich haben eine geordert, sie wird am Freitag ausgeliefert.


----------



## bike69 (10. Juli 2007)

Alles klar, dann bin ich mal gespannt  
Danke für die Info.




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche.
> 
> @Cersten - du musst dich nicht mehr um die Kamera kümmern. Robert und ich haben eine geordert, sie wird am Freitag ausgeliefert.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2007)

Nachdem ich dir den Besuch erspart habe, bist du uns was schuldig.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche.
> 
> @Cersten - du musst dich nicht mehr um die Kamera kümmern. Robert und ich haben eine geordert, sie wird am Freitag ausgeliefert.



So, das Problem scheint gelöst.  

Wie läuft bei euch die Alp-X Vorbereitung? Ich meine Hemdenbügeln, Hawaiishirts zusammenlegen und so Zeugs halt? Bei mir brennt der Planet etwas - ich hoffe aber trotzdem, daß ich einigermassen rechtzeitig fertig werde...  

@Ede: war gestern bei Günther und kann mein Rotes morgen wieder holen. Er meint, daß die bestellten Schaltaugen morgen angeliefert werden sollen?? Musst du nochmal hin oder soll ich dein Schaltauge mitnehmen? 

@fohns: hat der Nubuk schon geliefert? 

@ Cersten: was hast du denn am Sonntag angestellt?  

@ all: die Wettervorhersagen fürs Wochenende und nächste Woche machen richtig Laune...  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juli 2007)

Kulmi, ich müßte zum Günther da er mir einen anderen Sattel bestellt hat, den ich noch montieren will.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi, ich müßte zum Günther da er mir einen anderen Sattel bestellt hat, den ich noch montieren will.



vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen beim Günther?...


----------



## JSchmitt (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

anscheind ist Aufbruch Stimmung zu den Alpen!
In den letzten Beiträgen lese ich immer mehr von Stürzen und Arztaufenthalten ... muß es so extrem sein, damit es "gut" war? OK, jeder wie er will und kann. Ich wünsche den Wölfen schöne Tage über die Alpen und kommt mir gesund wieder! Schade, dass mich keiner für die Meli Tour vor meiner Haustür eingeladen hat ... aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.

Grüße und bis bald
Jochen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2007)

Das mit dem unfreiwilligen Absteigen kann immer passieren. Wir fahren nicht schneller und nicht langsamer als bisher und auch das Streckenprofil ist sehr moderat. Gut, es gibt immer mal eine Passage, die etwas anspruchsvoller erscheint, aber so ist das nun mal in der freien Natur. 

Wessen Bike soll ich eigentlich am Samstag noch transportieren? Wir müssten uns dann am Freitag zwecks Übergabe treffen, da wir am Samstag bereits gegen sieben Uhr los wollen.


----------



## bike69 (10. Juli 2007)

Wie , es gab doch einen LMB   und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  

Danke für die guten Wünsche  



JSchmitt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anscheind ist Aufbruch Stimmung zu den Alpen!
> In den letzten Beiträgen lese ich immer mehr von Stürzen und Arztaufenthalten ... muß es so extrem sein, damit es "gut" war? OK, jeder wie er will und kann. Ich wünsche den Wölfen schöne Tage über die Alpen und kommt mir gesund wieder! Schade, dass mich keiner für die Meli Tour vor meiner Haustür eingeladen hat ... aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.
> ...


----------



## bike69 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Kulmi,

alles OK, nur ein paar Schrammen  

Bike und ich sind fit und freuen uns auf die Alpen 



Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Cersten: was hast du denn am Sonntag angestellt?
> Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2007)

Lediglich ein gerissener Kabelbinder war als Opfer zu beklagen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2007)

Jetzt habe ich mir extra so ein wunderbares Erste Hilfe Paket mit sensationellen Dino-Plastern angeschafft, und dann lass ich es daheim liegen.  Unverantwortlich, wie konnte sowas nur passieren.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2007)

edit.


----------



## fohns (11. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @fohns: hat der Nubuk schon geliefert?



nein. ist unterwegs.

@Bruder
meins?
ich meld mich wegen freitag bei Dir.

grüße
fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Juli 2007)

Ja so Langsam wird es Hektisch hier im Forum. Man merkt das die Reise bald beginnt.
Und ich wünsche euch viel Spaß,gutes Wetter und kommt mir alle Gesund und munter wieder.
Rockt die Alpen 

Bis die Tage.

P.s. Wenn ihr schon eine Helmkamera habt dann macht von dieser auch gebrauch und dann möchte ich die Resultate sehen.

Viel Spaß noch mal


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> edit.



?? why ??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ?? why ??



Mir war danach.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mir war danach.



so so.... ich fand es vorher aber besser...


----------



## CB63303 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Alpen Crosser,

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg bei Eurem Trip  

Ihr werdet es bestimmt absolut genießen... ich wäre damals am liebsten weiter bis nach Sizilien gefahren, so geil war's und so schnell ging die Woche rum! 

Und macht Euch keine Sorgen mit der Vorbereitung... irgendwas fehlt immer, sonst machts doch keinen Spaß! Ich glaube es war Oscar Wilde der sagte "lieber etwas weniger Gepäck mitnehmen, und dafür etwas mehr Geld"  

Wäre gerne letzten Sonntag zur Odenwald Tour gekommen, aber da ich mir erfolgreich eine fette Erkältung eingefangen habe   (bei dem Sch.... wetter kein Wunder  ) habe ich das Wochenende genutzt und den Garten auf Vordermann gebracht.

Also, viel Spaß und Auf Wiedersehen im August,

Christian


----------



## Google (11. Juli 2007)

Da hänge ich mich doch dran und wünsche Euch viel Spass bei Eurem Alpencross Vor allem gutes Wetter und geile Aussichten (vielleicht auch im Wellnessbereich ?  )

Zum Thema "Stürze": Es fällt schon auf, dass in den letzten Wochen, -"Gott sei Dank" unglimpflich-, einige Stürze zu beklagen waren. Deswegen: Macht einfach langsam, geniesst Eure wunderbaren Touren und die Landschaft, passt gegenseitig auf Euch auf.

Bis denne, in guter Form  

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Burg/Melibiker,

anbei meine Tourauswertung als PDF  

Wie Spass beim schauen.........


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> nein. ist unterwegs.
> 
> @Bruder
> meins?
> ...


----------



## Siam (11. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand Lust darauf hätte, Heute so gegen 17:30 ab Steinheim (Z.B. Shooters) eine kleine Runde zu fahren (dachte daran über Kälberau auf den Hahnenkamm und über Hemsbach wieder zurück, 45km)? Natürlich nur wenn es nicht gerade schüttet...
Es wird jedenfalls eine gemütliche Runde!!

Ich würde mich auf Mitfahrer freuen!

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand Lust darauf hätte, Heute so gegen 17:30 ab Steinheim (Z.B. Shooters) eine kleine Runde zu fahren (dachte daran über Kälberau auf den Hahnenkamm und über Hemsbach wieder zurück, 45km)? Natürlich nur wenn es nicht gerade schüttet...
> Es wird jedenfalls eine gemütliche Runde!!
> ...



muss heute mein bike beim Händler abholen - das wird wahrscheinlich nix vor 19 Uhr bei mir... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Siam (11. Juli 2007)

Da ich so gegen 19:45 wieder da sein muss, kann ich das ganze leider nicht verschieben. So, jetzt werde ich mal Wasser tanken und langsam losfahren...

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Siam (11. Juli 2007)

Es ging tatsächlich gut! Ich blieb trocken (na gut, ein paar kleine Tropfen...).
Bin dann aber doch wieder über Kälberau (s. unten) zurück, da es dort sehr dunkel aussah. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (11. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> 17:30 ab Steinheim (Z.B. Shooters)


Hi Siam, das ist unter der Woche genau meine Zeit und mein Startort wenn ich in den Vorderspessart fahre, meistens Dienstags. Ich denke für die Zukunft kriegen wir da bestimmt mal was gebacken  Ab und an fährt noch ein weiterer Steinheimer (Äusserst krasse Bergziege!) mit, der hier (noch) nicht im Forum aktiv ist, manchmal fahren einige hier vom Thread mit.

Beobachte einfach meine Einträge im Last-Minute-Biking. Auch am WE geht oft was hier in der Gegend, ich freue mich auf jeden Mitfahrer 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Siam (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Google,

klingt gut. Ich muß nur dazusagen, dass ich wirklich sehr weit von Eurer Kondition entfernt bin! Auch hält sich mein Material in Grenzen (Cube LTD1). Ich würde zu gerne Heute abend mitfahren, vermutlich wird das aber nichts. Wäre eigentlich eine schöne Feierabentour und das Tempo passt mir auch. Ich will auf jeden Fall am Samstag Vormittag (von 9 bis vielleicht so gegen 15 Uhr) eine Tour in Richtung Taunus machen (geplant etwa 100 km bis 120 km). Werde es noch ins LMB eintragen. Tempo so etwa 25 km/h (0% ohne Gegenwind).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> eine Tour in Richtung Taunus machen (geplant etwa 100 km bis 120 km).                          Tempo so etwa 25 km/h (0% ohne Gegenwind).
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Guten Morgen Thomas,
wenn du sagst, dass du weit von unserer Kondi entfernt bist, dann aber eine Tour in Richtung Taunus fahren kannst die 100-120km lang ist und einen Schnit von 25km/h hinlegst, dann fallen mir nur drei Dinge ein:
1. Du bist kondintionell wenigstens auf unserem Level!!!
2. Du fährst in Richtung Taunus auf der Strasse oder
3. Wenn du im Gelände fährst ist dein Tacho kaputt.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man, wenn die Kondition nicht passt, so eine Strecke abspult.  

Ich will dich nicht angreifen, aber ich musste das jetzt mal los werden. Sorry!

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Juli 2007)

@ Marathonisti: hab mich gestern in einer lockeren Bierlaune für den Keiler in Wombach angemeldet. Team: Spessartwölfe Hanau.  

Die Voranmeldefrist endet am 14.07 - wer also noch Interesse hat, sollte sich schnell entscheiden. Nachmeldungen sind zwar möglich, kostet aber 8 EUR mehr. Max. Teilnehmerzahl 1000! 

@ Cersten: versuch doch mal deine Team/Vereinszugehörigkeit zu ändern.

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## crazymtb (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo @ die Classic-Alpencrosser!

Wie Bruder Jörn es prophezeit hat, ab SA Sonnenscheinwetter  

Ich wünsche euch eine traumhafte Tour, tolle Erlebnisse (aber die ohne Purzelbäume  ) und natürlich viel Spaß  

Werde in Gedanken die Tour verfolgen, da ich meine AC-Tour, wenn ich kein Pech gehabt hätte, ja auch am SA angetreten wäre  

So freu ich mich, wenn ihr alle gesund und munter wieder zurück kommt, mit wunderschönen Bildern + Film und euren Berichten.

GUT KETTE RECHTS  
Lieben Gruß
Crazymtb


----------



## Siam (12. Juli 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Thomas,
> wenn du sagst, dass du weit von unserer Kondi entfernt bist, dann aber eine Tour in Richtung Taunus fahren kannst die 100-120km lang ist und einen Schnit von 25km/h hinlegst, dann fallen mir nur drei Dinge ein:
> 1. Du bist kondintionell wenigstens auf unserem Level!!!
> 2. Du fährst in Richtung Taunus auf der Strasse oder
> ...



Da hast Du volkommen recht, wobei Punkt 2 zutrifft! Ich fahre zwar ein MTB, bin jedoch ausgesprochener Asphaltfahrer. Im LMB habe ich dies etwas genauer spezifiziert. Das Tempo ist auf Asphalt bei +-0% und <10km/h Wind zu verstehen. Bei Gegenwind oder auf unbefestigten Wegen natürlich auch deutlich darunter. Aber irgendeine Normierung muss man ja treffen. Da denke ich sin 25 km/h eher noch gemütlich.
Der Tacho sollte stimmen (zeigt im Schnitt bzw. auf der Strecke ca. 2 % weniger als das GPS) .
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Da hast Du volkommen recht, wobei Punkt 2 zutrifft! Ich fahre zwar ein MTB, bin jedoch ausgesprochener Asphaltfahrer. Im LMB habe ich dies etwas genauer spezifiziert. Das Tempo ist auf Asphalt bei +-0% und <10km/h Wind zu verstehen. Bei Gegenwind oder auf unbefestigten Wegen natürlich auch deutlich darunter. Aber irgendeine Normierung muss man ja treffen. Da denke ich sin 25 km/h eher noch gemütlich.
> Der Tacho sollte stimmen (zeigt im Schnitt bzw. auf der Strecke ca. 2 % weniger als das GPS) .
> Gruß
> Thomas



Da bin ich aber froh, dass einer meiner Punkte zutrifft  
Wünsche dir noch eine schöne Woche und viel Spaß am WE...
 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juli 2007)

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch einmal an unsere fachkundige Erläuterung zur Ermittlung einer allgemein verständlichen Tourbeschreibung vom 29.06.2007 erinnern. Nachzulesen unter Beitrag 3.860 ff., bzw. ab Seite 150 ff.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juli 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch einmal an unsere fachkundige Erläuterung zur Ermittlung einer allgemein verständlichen Tourbeschreibung vom 29.06.2007 erinnern. Nachzulesen unter Beitrag 3.860 ff., bzw. ab Seite 150 ff.


----------



## fohns (13. Juli 2007)

Werte Damen und Herren,

danke für die vielen Wünsche für uns AlpenCrosser.
Ich verabschiede mich mal für die grandiose Tour!!
Euch hier ebenfalls gute Touren und schönes Wetter.

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2007)

auch im Namen der *Eisbären* viel Spaß und kommt gut wieder.

Will dann aber mal was sehen ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juli 2007)

Erdi, was denn?  

So ihr Helden. Machds guud. Und wehe mir kommen in der Ferne irgendwelche Klagen zu Ohren. 

Happy trails.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Juli 2007)

So, melde mich ab zum Alpencross ,wird bestimmt eine heiße Nummer 

Viele Grüße vom

Mtb Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (14. Juli 2007)

Das war ja mal geniales Wetter! Warum nicht gleich so.
Die Tour in den Taunus Heute war wirklich schön, leider alleine .
Letzten Endes waren sehr viel unbefestigte Feldwege und Waldwege dabei, da ich die Hauptstrassen weitestgehends meiden wollte. Das GPS sagte wieder zu Hause angekommen 130 km und ca. 1500hm (ich denke so 1300 hm sind eher realistisch). Für mich jedenfalls eine Menge, auch wen so manch einer das als "Spazierfahrt" empfinden wird. Hier noch mal das Profil und die GE ansicht. Vielleicht finde ich das nächste mal Mitfahrer...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bike69 (22. Juli 2007)

Moin, Moin,

ich hoffe es sind gestern noch alle gut nach Hause gekommen ??
War dann um 21:45 nachdem ich Ede zu Hause abgesetzt habe, in der Garage, ufff.

Werde heute mir ein wenig die Beine frei fahren und Morgen mein Bike zum Händler bringen, damit mein Dämpfer geprüft wird. Will doch am Sonntag den Keiler fahren  

Also, bis die Tage und der Alpenx, war der Hammer......  

@Rocky, Bruder, wart Ihr noch im Bikepark heute ?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juli 2007)

moin Alpen-Xler und der Rest,

auch ich kann für mich und fohns eine gute Ankunft zu hause vermelden. Für heute ist erst mal Pause und Erholung angesagt - haben schließlich letzte Woche genug Zeit auf dem Bike verbracht. 

@Bruder, Rocky: müssen uns noch wegen dem Zusammenführen der Bilder (auchdie von Robert und Mike) unterhalten. Ich habe alleine schon knapp 400 St geschossen....  

Schöne Woche ...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## fohns (22. Juli 2007)

Morgän,

erste meldungen:
alle haben den AlpX gut übersanden, größere schäden an gesundheit und material waren nicht zu vermelden und: wir hatten durchgehend bestes wetter bei meist über 30 grad!

danke von meiner seite vielmals an den super shuttleservice von Bruder, BIke und Kulmi!!!

auf die bilder freu ich mich schon riesig.

bis bald und viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juli 2007)

Morsche,

tja unsere Verlängerung ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser gefallen. Es hat in den letzten Tagen in O'gau stark geregnet. Deswegen war der Park an diesem Wochenende geschlossen. Rocky und ich haben uns die Location noch einmal angesehen, sind die Strecke zumindest teilweise zu Fuß abgegangen und haben dann gegen 18.00 h auch die Heimreise angetreten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

melde mich vom AlpenX gesund und happy zurück. 

Sensationelle Tour bei bestem Wetter und toller Gruppe. Ein landschaftliches Highlight jagt das nächste wobei Hochmoor, Rabbijoch und vor allem die Waalwege besonders beeindrucken konnten. 

Stolz bin ich auch auf unsere Spessartwölfe die alle sehr gut diese Herausforderung überstanden haben.  

Besonderer Dank an den Cersten für den Hol und Bring Service. 

Auch wenn die Alpen wohl kaum zu überbieten sind können wir mit unserem Spessart doch sehr zufrieden sein.
Daher hoffe ich, daß der Anspruch nach so einer Tour nicht zu sehr steigt und wir wieder viele gemeinsame Spessarttouren unternehmen werden. 

Viele Grüße

Patrick


----------



## crazymtb (22. Juli 2007)

Hi Jungs !

Schön zu hören  , dass ihr alle wieder da seit und tolle Erlebnisse, wie super Wetter hattet  
Bin gespannt auf erste Bilder!

Bei mir 10cm mehr Bewegung des Armes geschafft in dieser Zeit  

LG C.


----------



## jilldill (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

bin am Wochenende zu Besuch in Rodenbach (Oberrodenbach). Kann mir da jemand ein paar Tipps zum Radeln geben oder möchte gar wer mitfahren ?! 

Danke...


----------



## bike69 (23. Juli 2007)

Nen Abend,

so, nun habe ich erst mal das Bike vom Alpendreck gereinigt und den Dämpfer zu DT Swiss gesendet, in der Hoffnung, das er vor Fr. wieder das ist  

Werde vorher leider keine Trails fahren können, obwohl ich gerne mal die Wälder geräubert hätte.

Bis bald wieder im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. Juli 2007)

jilldill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin am Wochenende zu Besuch in Rodenbach (Oberrodenbach). Kann mir da jemand ein paar Tipps zum Radeln geben oder möchte gar wer mitfahren ?!
> 
> Danke...


Hi jilldill, Ich kenne mich dort bestens aus, das ist mein Hausrevier  Falls ich am WE dort fahre, was ich jetzt noch nicht weiß, melde ich mich bei Dir per PN. Kannst dann gerne mitkommen   Tipps geben finde ich schwierig. Falls Du mobil bist, sag ich Dir auch gerne, wenn ich hier in der Nähe was anderes Mountainbiketechnisches fahre. Da kannste ntürlich auch gerne mit wenn Du Lust hast.

@[email protected] Schön das Ihr heil geblieben seid  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Siam (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo und an die zurückgekehrten "Alpenbiker" mein allerhöchsten Respekt !

Morgen habe ich zum Radfahren einen Tag Urlaub und möchte mal anfragen, ob irgendjemand vielleicht auch Zeit und Lust hat eine Runde mitzufahren. Wohin weiß ich noch nicht wirklich, aber so an die 100 km und ein paar Höhenmeter sollen es werden. Befestigte Wege (nach Möglichkeit) aber keine Strasse. Spätestens um 9 Uhr wollte ich los. Also, wer will...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juli 2007)

Heihei,


wieder vom Lanzarote Trip zurueck und bei grauenhaftem Gegenwind 300km abgespult (bei 50km Gegenwind wird der Downhill zur unfreiwillig komischen Standpartie). Das LV ist heil geblieben trotz des netten feinen Staubs und eines unfreiwilligen Saltos.

Sonntag beim KEILER, in alter Schoenheit. Mittelstrecke. Werde dennoch abkacken, wie schon so oft, mache mir da keine Hoffnung.

Dann noch eine Woche arbeiten und ab fuer 8 Tage AC (Heckmair Route aber selbstorganisiert).


Der Kombi

und GLUECKWUNSCH ALLEN AC GETAUFTEN!!!


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2007)

Bescheidene Frage an alle: wer nimmt denn neben Bike69, dem Kombicheffe und mir am Sonntag beim Keiler teil? Bzw. wer hat vor, an der Strecke zu stehen, um die Aktiven anzufeuern??

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Siam (25. Juli 2007)

So, da bin ich nun doch wieder einmal ganz alleine gefahren . Langsam gebe ich es auf...
Trozdem mal die Info, was ich so getrieben habe (auch wenn es nicht interessieren sollte...):

123 km, ca. 850 hm ca. 6h

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (25. Juli 2007)

@[email protected] Ich wiederhole mich nur ungerne 


Google schrieb:


> Hi Siam, das ist unter der Woche genau meine Zeit und mein Startort wenn ich in den Vorderspessart fahre, meistens Dienstags. Ich denke für die Zukunft kriegen wir da bestimmt mal was gebacken  Ab und an fährt noch ein weiterer Steinheimer (Äusserst krasse Bergziege!) mit, der hier (noch) nicht im Forum aktiv ist, manchmal fahren einige hier vom Thread mit.
> 
> Beobachte einfach meine Einträge im Last-Minute-Biking. Auch am WE geht oft was hier in der Gegend, ich freue mich auf jeden Mitfahrer
> 
> ...



Deine bisherigen Tourenangebote haben bei mir zeitlich nie gepasst.

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (26. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bescheidene Frage an alle: wer nimmt denn neben Bike69, dem Kombicheffe und mir am Sonntag beim Keiler teil? Bzw. wer hat vor, an der Strecke zu stehen, um die Aktiven anzufeuern??
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



ich fahr nicht mit. und mag auch nicht an der strecke stehn -- ist halt so früh zum aufstehn  

wer hat denn lust und laune für eine tour am sonntag??

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> ich fahr nicht mit. und mag auch nicht an der strecke stehn -- ist halt so früh zum aufstehn



... so hatte ich dich auch verstanden... meine Frage war eigentlich an all die anderen lauten oder leisen Mitleser gerichtet... Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort...  

@Siam: haste ja eine nette Tour gemacht.   Kannst du mir mal bitte die Tourdaten per Mail schicken? Will mal sehen, auf welchen Wegen du unterwegs gewesen bist...


----------



## Siam (26. Juli 2007)

@Kulminator: Dann schicke mir doch bitte mal Deine email per PN, damit ich die Daten Heute nachmittag auf den Weg bringen kann.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## der-silberfisch (26. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> @Kulminator: Dann schicke mir doch bitte mal Deine email per PN, damit ich die Daten Heute nachmittag auf den Weg bringen kann.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

wenn du auf den Namen des Schreibers auf der linken Seite klickst kannst du verschiedene Sachen auswählen. Unter anderem auch "Eine Email an ... schicken".

Gruß Robert


----------



## Siam (26. Juli 2007)

Schon, aber nicht mit Anhang...


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Schon, aber nicht mit Anhang...



ich schick dir ne PN... 


@ der-silberfisch: du lebst ja noch? lass uns doch mal wissen, wie es dir geht und ob du uns mal wieder auf einer Tour begleiten wirst? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## der-silberfisch (26. Juli 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ der-silberfisch: du lebst ja noch? lass uns doch mal wissen, wie es dir geht und ob du uns mal wieder auf einer Tour begleiten wirst?



Klar lebe ich noch. Ich lese auch fast regelmäßig mit. Mit geht es prima, die Knie sind auch ok, aber nachdem mir mein Vermieter hier die Wohnung gekündigt hat habe ich das Frühjahr mit Rechtsanwaltsbesuchen und Wohnungssuchen verbracht. Jetzt habe ich ein feines Reihenhäuschen (Bikerfreundlich mit Dusche im Keller  )gefunden und bekomme am 1.8. die Schlüssel. Dann sind 3 Wochen renovieren angesagt. Zum Ende August soll das dann abgeschlossen sein. Dann hab ich hoffendlich wieder mehr Zeit fürs Biken.
Ich schaue schon regelmäßig ins LMB. Allerdings sind die Zeiten zu denen gefahren wird meistens nichts für mich. Zur Zeit fahre ich sehr spontan wenn sich vor mir ein Zeitfenster von 3-4 Stunden öffnet. Dann ist es aber auch zu kurzfristig es noch ins LMB zu setzten.
Wenns mal passt bin ich auch wieder dabei mit euch zu fahren. Mach ja immer viel Spaß mit euch  

Also dann bis demnächst mal wieder  

Gruß Robert


----------



## der-silberfisch (26. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Schon, aber nicht mit Anhang...



Uuuuuppssss, das war mir noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2007)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Klar lebe ich noch. Ich lese auch fast regelmäßig mit. Mit geht es prima, die Knie sind auch ok, aber nachdem mir mein Vermieter hier die Wohnung gekündigt hat habe ich das Frühjahr mit Rechtsanwaltsbesuchen und Wohnungssuchen verbracht. Jetzt habe ich ein feines Reihenhäuschen (Bikerfreundlich mit Dusche im Keller  )gefunden und bekomme am 1.8. die Schlüssel. Dann sind 3 Wochen renovieren angesagt. Zum Ende August soll das dann abgeschlossen sein. Dann hab ich hoffendlich wieder mehr Zeit fürs Biken.
> Ich schaue schon regelmäßig ins LMB. Allerdings sind die Zeiten zu denen gefahren wird meistens nichts für mich. Zur Zeit fahre ich sehr spontan wenn sich vor mir ein Zeitfenster von 3-4 Stunden öffnet. Dann ist es aber auch zu kurzfristig es noch ins LMB zu setzten.
> Wenns mal passt bin ich auch wieder dabei mit euch zu fahren. Mach ja immer viel Spaß mit euch
> 
> ...



Hi Robert, 
da gratuliere ich dir schon mal zum neuen Heim  
Da ich im August auch relativ wenig Zeit hier verbringen werde, passt das ganz gut und wir können vielleicht so gegen Ende des Monats bzw Anfang September eine größere Tour planen... 

Gruß Roman


----------



## fohns (27. Juli 2007)

Bruder? Rocky? HotRod? Ede? und all die anderen?

still ruht der see um Euch helden.
gehts Euch gut? lebt Ihr noch?

Jilldill und Siam wären ja auch noch mögliche mitfahrer?

hebt doch mal die ruhe hier auf.


grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Bruder? Rocky? HotRod? Ede? und all die anderen?
> 
> still ruht der see um Euch helden.
> gehts Euch gut? lebt Ihr noch?
> ...



... sieht so aus als ob du aktiv werden musst und einfach eine Pflichtveranstaltung nach dem Motto ´"Sonntag 11 Uhr an der B8" anbieten musst? Oder aber ihr kommt alle nach Wombach zur Heldenschau?


----------



## Siam (27. Juli 2007)

@Kulminator: Kam die gpx-Datei an? 

Zu Sonntag: Daumen drücken, dass es irgendwie doch noch trocken bleibt!
Zumindest für nächste Woche sieht es ja ganz gut aus. Da könnte man mal ein "gemütliches Afterwork-Biken" ansetzen. 

Gestern war mal wieder echt super. Auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit einen Platten gehabt (zwischen DA und Messel). 4 km nach Messel geschoben und ein freundlicher Fahrradladen-Betreiber hat es gerichtet. Und 25 Euro für Mantel, Schlauch und Montage ist auch wirklich nicht viel. Ich glaube, in Zukunft werde ich doch mal einen Erstzschlauch+Werkzeug mitnehmen. Die gleiche Nummer auf der Spessart-Tour wäre weitaus ärgerlicher gewesen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> @Kulminator: Kam die gpx-Datei an?
> 
> Zu Sonntag: Daumen drücken, dass es irgendwie doch noch trocken bleibt!



yep.. Datei ist angekommen.. Vielen Dank.   Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich die Tour auch mal virtuell abfahren...

Wieso Sonntag trocken? Wombach macht doch erst richtig Spass, wenn die Strecke völlig zugesaut ist...


----------



## Google (27. Juli 2007)

....Hallo Wochenendbiker. Bei den Wettervorhersagen ist eine vorherige Planung unmöglich. Ich entscheide mich Samstag- oder Sonntagmorgen spontan, ob ich fahre. Deshalb auch kein Last-Minute-Eintrag im Gegensatz zu meinen Touren die kommende Woche  Soll ja gutes Wetter werden.

Wenn, dann fahre ich am WE eh nur gute Forstwege im Barbarossabuchberggebiet, vielleicht auch Hahnenkamm, wie es gerade passt. Es sei denn es ist trocken  

Morgens wenn ich aufstehe poste ich kurz ob und wann ich fahre. Ich freu mich wenn jemand auch noch die Zeit und Laune hat. Vielleicht kann sich ja einer dranhängen  Wer weiß, vielleicht geht sogar ne Einkehr im Naturfreundehaus. Man soll die Hoffnung nie aufgeben.

Gelernt aus der Voranmeldung für Frammersbach und dem Kackwetter bin ich jetzt froh, dass ich mich nicht für den Keiler gemeldet habe  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

Letzte Woche war maximal Stress, mußte erst mal das Chaos auf der Arbeit bereinigen.

Heute will ich mich mal um das Rotwild kümmern, Bremsbeläge sind runter und Federgabel muß zum Service.

Wenn es das Wetter zuläßt wäre morgen B8 , 11 Uhr o.k.

Roman,Cersten viel Erfolg beim Keiler

Gruß

Mtb Ede


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute will ich mich mal um das Rotwild kümmern, Bremsbeläge sind runter und Federgabel muß zum Service.



... Gruß an Günter ...  

Es ist Wochenende und bestes Bikewetter - zumindest zeitweise... Lasst euch von den paar Tropfen nicht entmutigen.....


----------



## Siam (28. Juli 2007)

Wo genau an der B8 ist denn eigentlich der Treffpunkt? Zur Not tun es Koordinaten .

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (28. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Wo genau an der B8 ist denn eigentlich der Treffpunkt? Zur Not tun es Koordinaten .
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


Schau Dir das Bild mal an. Reicht Dir das ? Klick !





Als es heutemorgen regnete habe ich den heutigen Tag schon anderweitig verplant. Es ist ja keine Dauerregen und mit ner Regenjacke hätte man es riskieren können.

Ich werde mir morgen auch einfach mal 11:00 Uhr Parkplatz B 8 vornehmen. Auch wenns unbeständig ist. Ich nehm ne Jacke mit und nehme mir vor, dass etwas Regen mich nicht abhalten wird. Vielleicht kann man ja auch noch kurzfristig per Fon zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt umdisponieren. 

@[email protected] Wir könnten uns auch am Mainradweg unterhalb vom Shooters treffen  wenn Du willst. Wir fahren dann gemeinsam zum B8 Parkplatz.

Also, dann hoffentlich bis Morgen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Siam (28. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Schau Dir das Bild mal an. Reicht Dir das ? Klick !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist doch top! Vielen Dank!

Wenn es nicht gerade "richtig" regnet, werde ich morgen fahren. Jedoch bin ich halt so ein Weichei, und fahre bei Regen nicht. Wann wollen wir uns dann beim Shooters treffen? Ich denke spätenstens so gegen 10:30?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Ich denke spätenstens so gegen 10:30?


 Ok, die Zeit wäre genau richtig. Ich schau dann morgenvormittag nochmal hier rein


----------



## fohns (28. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich werde mir morgen auch einfach mal 11:00 Uhr Parkplatz B 8 vornehmen. Auch wenns unbeständig ist. Ich nehm ne Jacke mit und nehme mir vor, dass etwas Regen mich nicht abhalten wird. Vielleicht kann man ja auch noch kurzfristig per Fon zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt umdisponieren.



So würde ichs auch gerne halten. 
wenns schüttet, bleib ich aber zu hause...

hoffen wir also auf einigermaßen gutes wetter.

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## fohns (29. Juli 2007)

08:37 uhr und es zieht sich immer mehr zu.
ich warte mal noch ab...


----------



## Siam (29. Juli 2007)

Ich beobachte auch gespannt den Himmel...bisher ist es ja noch trocken.
Hoffen wir mal!


----------



## Siam (29. Juli 2007)

Ich habe auf der HP des ADFC Main-Kinzig für nächsten Sonntag eine ganz interessante Tour durch den Spessart gefunden. Da wollte ich bei entsprechenden Wetter vielleicht mitfahren (falls ich mithalten kann...). Ist vielleicht auch was für Euch (vermutlich bei Eurer Kondition als "Chillout-Trip"):

MOUNTAINBIKEAUSRITT IN DAS HERZ DES SPESSARTS 
Wir fahren über Asphalt (ca. 40%) und Schotterwege (ca. 55%) mit kleinen, leichten Geländepassagen (ca. 5%) über Klein-Auheim, Klein-Krotzenburg, Kahl, Hörstein, Johannisberg, Hösbach, Laufach, Bischborner Hof, Aurora, Lindenfurter Hof, Hafenlohrtal zur Karlshöhe, wo wir eine kleine Rast einlegen werden.

Weil das malerisch gelegene alte Jagdhaus mit Biergarten eine überschaubare Speisekarte hat, ist es sicherlich sinnvoll, sich einen kleinen Proviantvorrat mit zu nehmen.

Zurück geht es dann über Echtersphal, Hohe Warte, Schweinberg, Aschaffenburg und am Mainufer entlang nach Steinheim.


(Ganztagestour/MTB-Bereifung ist von Vorteil)

05. August 2007
08.30 Uhr, Steinheim / Obertor (vor dem Blumenladen)

ca. 140 km
ca. 1300 Höhenmeter
sportlich


----------



## fohns (29. Juli 2007)

bleibt stabil unstabil 
wenn ich mitfahre, bin ich übrigens um 10.30 uhr beim ex-shooters!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (29. Juli 2007)

eben fängt es an zu schütten.

ich sag daher mal ab.
keinen bock im regen und schlamm zu fahren heute.


traurige grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Siam (29. Juli 2007)

Da wir aus der Nähe kommen, würde ich sagen, man kann sich doch mal Wetterunabhängig um 10:30 dort treffen. Ob man dann fährt, bleibt offen (bei Regen hab ich auch nich so eine Lust...). Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 10:30 dort (am Parkplatz unter der B43a-Brücke, weil trocken)! Würde mich freuen jemanden zu treffen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2007)

Moin, moin

ich mach mich fertig und fahre los wenns nur ein bisserl nieselt wie jetzt  

Ich fahre heute eh nur wetterfeste Wege, auf Schlamm habe ich auch keinen Bock.

Falls es sich noch richtig einregnet, versuche ich einen späteren Start und informiere nochmal

Grüße

Google

Ps. Das Naturfreundehaus wartet auf meine Kaffeepause...


----------



## fohns (29. Juli 2007)

naaaaaaa guuuuuuuuuud.
Google konnte mich überreden...

bin dann in neopren gegen 10.30 uhr da.


----------



## Siam (29. Juli 2007)

Taucherbrille nicht vergessen!


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juli 2007)

Dem Nickname alle Ehre gemacht...

Leut', war das heute eine Sauerei beim Keiler.

Die ersten 20-25 km war es ja nur schlammig, danach fing der grosse Regen an und der Schlamm wurde dünnflüssiger. Fast so wie Flitzkacke. Und ist auch schön überall hingekrochen. Die Schuhe waren jedenfalls gut aufgefüllt, Hinterbau-Kinematik, Umwerfer und Bremszangen wollten so alle 10km vom Gröbsten befreit werden.

Mir ist es bis jetzt noch nie passiert, dass ich einen downhill runterschieben musste, aber das (der finale dh) war heute einfach zu gefährlich  . Man hat ja schließlich Familie zu versorgen.

Auf dem Rexroth Parkplatz habe ich dann noch eine 1A Stripshow abgegeben um alle triefnassen und hellbraunen Klamotten loszuwerden. Rein in die Unterhose & T, Heizung volle Pulle und nix wie nach Hause.

Noch was positives: Nicht bedeutend gestürzt, am Ziel angekommen  wenn auch mit miserabler Zeit, das LV schon wieder sauber und für alle, die nicht dabei waren: die Müsliriegel waren wie immer GENIAL.  

habts 'ne schöne, hoffentlich trockene Woche. Melde mich ab, nach CZ. Nächsten Sa gehts dann ab nach Oberstdorf

der Kombinatschef


----------



## fohns (29. Juli 2007)

Klasse, Kombi!!
respekt dem, der dem wetter trotzt.

Ede, Google und ich haben Euch gedenkend eine längere pause in dem nach wie vor goooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiileeeeeeeen naturfreundehaus hingelegt. 

wie erging es denn den tapferen mitkeilern?

grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> wie erging es denn den tapferen mitkeilern?



bestens bestens... aufgrund der schlechten Wettervorhersage und der chronischen Unlust auf Schlammpackungen haben sich die Mitkeiler für eine gemütliche Hahnenkammrunde in den Morgenstunden des gestrigen Tages entschieden... Eine weise Entscheidung wie man an den Kommentaren über Wombach so lesen kann...  
Haben uns am Hahnenkamm an der steilsten Stelle hochgequält, einen netten neuen Trail bergab entdeckt  , einen weiteren Trail am gegenüberliegenden Hang   und waren einigermassen trocken vor dem ersten grossen Regen mit der Tour fertig.   Die anschliessende Frühschoppen hat mich bis zum späten Nachmittag ans Sofa gefesselt...  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (30. Juli 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Ede, Google und ich haben Euch gedenkend eine längere pause in dem nach wie vor goooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiileeeeeeeen naturfreundehaus hingelegt.


 Das war auch gestern das Beste vom Sonntag. Wir sind tourenmäßig ja gar nicht auf unsere Kosten gekommen. Deswegen stell ich in Kürze für kommenden Sonntag noch eine schöne Trailrunde für  unsere Gefilde ein. Hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Siam (30. Juli 2007)

Das Wetter war gestern wirklich bäh! Hat trozdem Spaß gemacht.

So, jetzt habe ich mir auch einen Helm besorgt. Nach intensiven Anprobieren ist meine Wahl auf ein MET "5th Element" gefallen. Sitzt top und sieht aus, als könnte es kühl darunter bleiben (na, gut, bei dem Wetter ja sowieso). War sogar gar nicht so teuer (auf 100 Euro reduziert). Die teuren Giros haben irgendwie nicht so recht passen wollen. Mal sehen, ob ich das gute Stück Morgen mal testen kann (natürlich nicht auf die Schutzwirkung hin... das will ich eigentlich gar nicht probieren!)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Das Wetter war gestern wirklich bäh! Hat trozdem Spaß gemacht.
> 
> So, jetzt habe ich mir auch einen Helm besorgt. Nach intensiven Anprobieren ist meine Wahl auf ein MET "5th Element" gefallen. Sitzt top und sieht aus, als könnte es kühl darunter bleiben (na, gut, bei dem Wetter ja sowieso). War sogar gar nicht so teuer (auf 100 Euro reduziert). Die teuren Giros haben irgendwie nicht so recht passen wollen. Mal sehen, ob ich das gute Stück Morgen mal testen kann (natürlich nicht auf die Schutzwirkung hin... das will ich eigentlich gar nicht probieren!)
> 
> ...



Gute Wahl - mit dem 5th Element kannste fast nix falschmachen. Sitzt super, hat eine perfekte Beluftung, ist leicht und schaut extrem stylisch aus... Da verzeiht dir die Stylepolizei so manch anderes Vergehen.... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## fohns (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

leider kann ich bei der von Google angebotenen tour nun doch nicht dabei sein.
ich bin am wochenende nicht im lande.
innerhalb dieser woche werde ich wahrschenlich nur spontan aufs bike steigen können.

hoffentlich wirds kommende woche etwas weniger stressi.

s grüßt Euch der 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2007)

ähmmm.... hat noch jemand Lust hier, auch mal zu biken? Ich wollte morgen abends - so ab 18 Uhr ab Hanau - eine angenehme 2 Stunden GA Runde drehen... Interesse?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2007)

Tach zusammen.  

Eine gute Woche ohne funktionierendes I-Net ist auf Dauer extrem fad.  Immerhin hat es die Telekom nach "nur" 7 Tagen geschafft, die streikende DSL-Leitung wieder zu aktivieren. 

Kulmi, was und wo willst du morgen fahren? Das Wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. August 2007)

Servus,

ich kann diese Woche nicht habe meinen Sohn. War aber gestern mal 1Std laufen und er ist mit dem Rad mitgefahren. Muss ja schon mal anfangen zu trainieren für den nächsten AlpX 2008 Transalp Singletrail  ( Von Imst an den Gardasee ca. 400 Kilometer, 11200 Höhenmeter") 
@Kulmi
Wenn du Heute mit Bruder eine Runde fährst gib ihm doch die Bilder von dir die uns noch fehlen. Dann kann ich eine DVD für jeden brennen.

// Rocky


----------



## Siam (1. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ähmmm.... hat noch jemand Lust hier, auch mal zu biken? Ich wollte morgen abends - so ab 18 Uhr ab Hanau - eine angenehme 2 Stunden GA Runde drehen... Interesse?



Würde ich zwar gerne, aber geht Heute leider gar nicht. Dafür bin ich Gestern und Heute wenigstens mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren. Sind hin und zurück ja auch 80km. 
Der Helm ist übrigens wirklich top. Sehr gute Belüftung und passt wie angegossen. 
Gruß und viel Spaß bei dem schönen Wetter!!

Thomas


----------



## Google (1. August 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Muss ja schon mal anfangen zu trainieren für den nächsten AlpX 2008 Transalp Singletrail  ( Von Imst an den Gardasee ca. 400 Kilometer, 11200 Höhenmeter")


 Aaaahhh...Gibts da schon erste Überlegungen ?

Ich bin nämlich schon schwer am sparen und leider rückt ein selbst organisierter AlpenX immer mehr in die Ferne, so dass ich stark an einen evtl. von Euch anvisierten Alpencross 2008  interessiert bin.

Wenn nichts gegen eine Mitteilnahme spricht, könnt Ihr mir ja ein paar Informationen zukommen lassen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, was und wo willst du morgen fahren? Das Wetter soll gut werden.



hab mich noch nicht entschieden - eventuell die Rodgaurunde oder die Aschaffenburgrunde oder Mainspacken nach Sachsenhausen? Mal sehen... 

Gin mir bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit wir einen geeigneten Treffpunkt ausmachen können. 

@Rocky: nur für den Fall, daß mich mein Weg Richtung FFM führt: wie weit wohnst du vom Mainradweg entfernt? Wir könnten ja einen kleinen Umweg einbauen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Aaaahhh...Gibts da schon erste Überlegungen ?
> 
> Ich bin nämlich schon schwer am sparen und leider rückt ein selbst organisierter AlpenX immer mehr in die Ferne, so dass ich stark an einen evtl. von Euch anvisierten Alpencross 2008  interessiert bin.
> 
> ...



kein Problem!
go-alps.de Die Singletrail Tour!

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2007)

also: Treffpunkt heute um 18 am Philipsruher Schloss (am Spielplatz am Main, Nähe Amphitheater) - wir spacken halt mal los - ca 2 Stunden ....


----------



## fohns (1. August 2007)

ok, bin dabei.
heute als SilverSurfer.


----------



## Google (1. August 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> kein Problem!
> go-alps.de Die Singletrail Tour!
> 
> // Rocky


Sehr nett die Tour. Ich wäre dabei wenns genehm ist und es tatsächlich ernsthaftes Thema wird. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> heute als SilverSurfer.



habs jetzt erst gelesen ... also darüber hätte ich bestimmt lange gegrübelt ... jetzt verstehe ich .... 

war ne nette Tour heute - an den grünen Seen und in den Lämmerspieler Wäldern ...


----------



## bike69 (1. August 2007)

Nen Abend,

so nun hat mit die Arbeit auch wieder und leider bin ich nicht zeitnah aus dem Büro gekommen, um bei der Tour heute dabei zu sein  
Was ich so gehört habe, muss Sie schon echt klasse gewesen sein  

Habe seit letzter Woche nur 180 KM und 1600 HM in den Beinen und so richtig fit sind die immer noch nicht   Ist das nach so einer Tour normal, dass die Regeneration so lange braucht, oder habe ich was in den Alpen vergessen?


----------



## fohns (2. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich mach nun mal anderen sport und ne rolle rückwärts.
am sonntag kann ich voraussichtlich doch mitfahren.
ich melde mich dann bei der GoogleTour an, wenns wirklich klappen sollte.

der bruder ist derzeit weblos und kann derzeit daher schlecht mitlesen.
ich ruf ihn morgen an, und frag ihn wegen der tour, weil er auch schon interesse bekundet hat. 

sodenn viele grüße vom
fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. August 2007)

Countdown läuft...
in 24h treffe ich mich mit meinem Kumpel in Oberstdorf und Sonntag morgen gehts los. Wahrscheinlich kotzen :kotz: wir bereits nach wenigen Kilometern, wenn wir den ausgesetzten Pfad die Bikes links geschultert den Schrofenpass hochschleppen.
Bei Interesse gibts die Tourdaten / Einzelheiten hinterher.

Weiss jemand, ob eine Funzel zur Durchfahrt des Tunnels am Tremalzo nötig ist oder ob man das als Halbblinder auch so hinkriegt?

keep you posted, der K.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2007)

Tach, mal sehen ob die Telekom das Problem jetzt behoben hat, oder ob's nur ein kurzes Intermezzo bleibt. 

@Kombi - der Tunnel oben am Tremalzo ist nur knapp 100 Meter lang. Eine Lampe ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Die Tunnel weiter unten auf der Ponale-Straße könnt ihr auch ohne Beleuchtung fahren. Passt nur auf, wenn euch jemand (auch) ohne Licht entgegen kommt.

Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour, ich bin auf die folgenden Berichte gespannt. Und natürlich drück ich euch die Daumen für gutes Wetter. Kommt heil wieder.

Nachdem es jetzt doch mal 3 Tage am Stück trocken blieb und ich irgendwie keine richtige Lust auf Buchberg oder Hahnenkamm habe (eigentlich kein Wunder nach einer Woche Alpen mit Traumtrails - da kann das Hausrevier leider nicht mithalten), will ich doch mal nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

JA, daß war heute mal wieder eine Tour nach meinem Geschmack.  
Vielen Dank an den Frank der es wie kaum ein anderer versteht die Trails so flüßig aneinander zu reihen. 

Dank auch an die netten Mitfahrer die das Tempo recht flott halten konnten.
Immer wieder erstaunend ist doch unsere geliebte Birkenhainer Abfahrt.
Heute hat sie mal wieder gezeigt wie wandelungsfähig sie doch ist. 
Mein Tip : erstmal hochfahren und angucken.

Viele Grüße

Patrick


----------



## fohns (5. August 2007)

kann dem Ede nur beipflichten.
klasse tour!

aber die trails, ganz schön ausgewaschen teilweise mit tiefen rinnen.
guter tip von Ede, bei der birkenheimer beim hochfahren aber aufpassen, dass ihr nicht im treibsand unten versinkt.

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Google (5. August 2007)

Danke, Danke fürs Lob  Mir macht das Guiden auch Spass wenn ich sehe, dass es den Leuten Spass macht. 

Alles in allem fand ich auch das es ne tolle Tour war. Neben dem flüssigen Fahren, den Trails und dem guten Wetter, gehört aber auch unbedingt ne gemütliche Schwatzpause  bei Kaffe, Kuchen und alkfreien Weizen dazu  Der Stefan hat auch gut zu uns gepasst, ich hoff das er es liest und das er keine Eintagsfliege wird.












Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (5. August 2007)

Und hier wie in alten Zeiten meine Touren, die ich unter der Woche fahre. Jeder Mitfahrer oder Mitfahrerin ist herzlich willkommen  

*Dienstagstour im Spessart​*
*Mainspackentour am Donnerstag*​
Sobald mal ein schöner Spätsommerabend angesagt ist, biete ich ne Nachttour mit anschliessender Einkehr im Buchberg oder im Fernblick an. Da hab ich mal richtig Bock drauf  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Sobald mal ein schöner Spätsommerabend angesagt ist, biete ich ne Nachttour mit anschliessender Einkehr im Buchberg oder im Fernblick an. Da hab ich mal richtig Bock drauf
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


da hätte ich auch Lust drauf, aber die Eisbären kriegen das ja nicht hin 

Nur dumm, dass ich erst ab 10. September die Zeit hätte und mitkönnte  

CU


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2007)

Hab am Wochenende die oberfränkischen Wege und Trails unsicher gemacht - kein schlechtes Bikerevier mit längeren knackigen Anstiegen und ebenso steilen Abfahrten...  

Vielleicht werde ich heute gegen abend noch eine kurze GA Runde drehen und bin ab Mittwoch für ein paar Tage beruflich im Ausland ...


----------



## Siam (6. August 2007)

Bei all den schönen Touren will ich auch mal berichten:

Die ADFC-Tour durch den Spessart (Sonntag) war absolut genial! Sehr schöne Wege (meist Waldwege, was bei dem Wetter auch angenehm war) in schöner Landschaft mit einer sehr Netten Gruppe von 5 Mitfahrern. Letzten Endes hatten wir 145 km bei rund 1650 hm am Tacho. Da hat die Riesenportion Eis am Abend umso besser geschmeckt...
Wer den gpx-Track haben möchte, bitte e-mail per PN an mich (rund 4200 pkt./500kB)

Gruß
Thomas
Hier noch das Profil und die Übersicht:


----------



## bike69 (6. August 2007)

Mahllllzzzzeit,

habe am WE ein paar KM auf der Strasse verbracht   und nun sind Beine wieder in Alter Form   

War am So. am Gedener See und habe mal kurz die Füsse ins Wasser gehalten.  

@Google, so ne Abendtour wäre Klasse  

Mal schauen wie das Wetter die Woche wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CB63303 (6. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden nach Urlaub etc. Irgendwie merkt man auch im Forum die Ruhe: Vielleicht sind ja einige im Urlaub, oder unsere Alpencrosser sind nach dem Trip in das große Motivationsloch gefallen   

Nachdem ich mir Anfang Juli eine Erkältung gefangen habe und danach im Urlaub mit Training auch nicht viel lief (das Höhenprofil an der Ostsee ist wohl mit dem Mainradweg vergleichbar - außer den 5m bis zur Deichkrone hoch ), musste ich erstmal schaun wie belastbar ich noch bin. Außerdem rennt mir die Zeit zur Vorbereitung für meinen Alp-X weg, musste also ein paar km machen statt trails zu riden.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich am Sonntag nicht der trail-Runde angeschlossen, sondern habe mich bei traumhaftem Wetter an der schon öfter angesprochenen "Kahltal-Umrundung" versucht (B-E-D-Route). Ist ja schließlich das "Heimrevier" und somit ganz klar eine patriotische Verpflichtung    

Mein Eindruck: Ein wirklich sehr schöner Trip mit Marathon-Charakter, insgesamt waren es bei mir 85km und 1600hm (wenig lange Anstiege aber viel auf und ab) und 5h Fahrzeit. Das landschaftlich schönste Stück auf der Variante die ich gestern gefahren bin waren Birkenhainer und Eselsweg bis zum Engländer (ca. 3h). Der Höhenrücken zwischen Hufeisen und Engländer ist ein wunderschönes Stück Landschaft, ein riesiges zusammenhängendes Waldgebiet mi nur ganz wenig Betrieb, und der Weg zieht sich mit stetigem Auf und Ab auf Höhen um rund 450m dahin, mal perfekt ausgebaut, mal etwas "urtümlicher". Der Eselsweg von Dr. Kihn Platz bis Engländer ist ja einigen schon bekannt, der hat auch richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Von der Wegwahl schwieriger wirds ab Engländer zurück (ca 2h): Das erste Stück vom Dr. Degen Weg ab Engländer ist noch extrem nett, schöne Abfahrt, aber danach war doch etwas Sucherei angesagt, die auch ziemlich Zeit gekostet hat... Die Beschilderung ist nicht immer durchgängig, einmal hab ich mich total verfranst (wieso ist auf einem geraden Stück Weg durch den Wald an jedem 3. Baum ein Zeichen, aber an den Abzweigungen steht dann nix ) , und es sind auf dem Stück zwischen Sommerkahl und Hahnenkamm einige Asphaltstücke und Ortsdurchfahren dabei. Die Herausforderung ist dass es in dieser Ecke keine durchgehenden Waldstücke mehr gibt, sondern einen Misch-Masch aus Ortschaften, Landwirtschaft und bewaldeten Kuppen. An diesem Teil muss man noch feilen, bestimmt gibts da auch schönere Varianten (wozu hat man denn Google Earth!). 

Vielleicht besteht ja noch von anderen Interesse am "Mitsuchen"? Ich werde evtl. am nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag den 19.8. nochmal einen Versuch starten und die "Routenoptimierung" angehen... würde mich über Mitstreiter freuen!

Gruß,

CB


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal wieder melden nach Urlaub etc. Irgendwie merkt man auch im Forum die Ruhe: Vielleicht sind ja einige im Urlaub, oder unsere Alpencrosser sind nach dem Trip in das große Motivationsloch gefallen
> 
> ...



Hi Christian,
schön wieder von dir zu hören und zu lesen...  
In ca 2 - 3 Wochen bin ich auch mal wieder bei einer Tour dabei... Machschon mal die Wege ausfindig..... 
Gruß Roman


----------



## CB63303 (6. August 2007)

Hi Roman,

hoffe bei Dir läuft auch alles Rund! 

Erlaube mir die Neugierde: Wieso bei Dir erst in 2-3 Wochen? 

Urlaub  ?
Kompensation an der Heimatfront  ? 
Oder braucht Dein neuer Hobel schon den ersten Satz Gleitlager..  

Ich hoffe in den Alpen ist alles rund gelaufen, war so wenig zu lesen hier...

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Hi Roman,
> 
> hoffe bei Dir läuft auch alles Rund!
> 
> ...




muss beruflich ein paar Tage weg .. deshalb.... 

Hoffe, daß ich noch keine Gleitlager brauche   Obwohl der Hinterbau ganz schreckliche Quietschgeräusche macht. Werde mich heute abend mal mit Silikonspray an der Hinterbaukinematik zu schaffen machen... 

Alpen waren weltklasse ... man ist danach schon irgendwie versaut und will in den heimatlichen Wäldern nicht mehr wirklich abhängen... körperlich hab ich die Alpen mittlerweise gut verarbeitet und hab richtig Lust auf größere Touren. Wenn ich wieder zurück bin, geht was.... 

Gruß Roman


----------



## Google (6. August 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Vielleicht besteht ja noch von anderen Interesse am "Mitsuchen"? Ich werde evtl. am nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag den 19.8. nochmal einen Versuch starten und die "Routenoptimierung" angehen... würde mich über Mitstreiter freuen!


 Hallo Christian, von wegen Ruhe, ich hab nach wie vor meine Runden in den heimischen Gefilden gedreht und auf Anfrage bin ich immer für so manche Schandtat bereit  Ob Mountainbike oder Renner, ob Malle, Alpen oder "NUR" Odenwald, Taunus,......oder einfach Nur hier im Spessart  . Hauptsache das Rad dreht sich, mir gefällts überall  (Ok, manchmal hab ich auch mal ein Motivationsloch)

Ich hab Interesse an Deinem Tourenvorschlag. Die Daten bleiben in etwa gleich ? Allerdings müsstets Du Dich mit Deiner Grundgeschwindigkeit etwas zurück nehmen  Auch wenn ich lieber ne Tour flüssig ohne ständige Standpausen bevorzuge, werde ich Deine Power leider nicht ganz mithalten können. Und wenn wir  noch gut nach der Hälfte/dreiviertel der Tour ne kleine Regenarationspause mit einbauen könnten (kleines Käffchen, kleiner Kuchen ? ), wäre ich dabei.

Wenn das nicht Deiner Vorstellung entspricht, kein Problem, Sags einfach, dann fahren wir halt nach Deinem AlpenX was zusammen. Wenns kein Problem ist, einfach melden.

Öhhm ich sehe gerade...der nächste Samstag oder Sonntag ist bei mir aber der 11, 12.08  Das WE drauf kann ich voraussichtlich nur am 19.ten.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. August 2007)

Halli hallo! 

Bin auch endlich mal wieder hier im Lande  

Würde mich freuen auch einen Alp...X (zügig) mitfahren zu können und wäre bei nächster Gelegenheit dabei


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo Christian, von wegen Ruhe, ich hab nach wie vor meine Runden in den heimischen Gefilden gedreht und auf Anfrage bin ich immer für so manche Schandtat bereit  Ob Mountainbike oder Renner, ob Malle, Alpen oder "NUR" Odenwald, Taunus,......oder einfach Nur hier im Spessart  . Hauptsache das Rad dreht sich, mir gefällts überall  (Ok, manchmal hab ich auch mal ein Motivationsloch)
> 
> Ich hab Interesse an Deinem Tourenvorschlag. Die Daten bleiben in etwa gleich ? Allerdings müsstets Du Dich mit Deiner Grundgeschwindigkeit etwas zurück nehmen  Auch wenn ich lieber ne Tour flüssig ohne ständige Standpausen bevorzuge, werde ich Deine Power leider nicht ganz mithalten können. Und wenn wir  noch gut nach der Hälfte/dreiviertel der Tour ne kleine Regenarationspause mit einbauen könnten (kleines Käffchen, kleiner Kuchen ? ), wäre ich dabei.
> 
> ...



... und ich dachte, du würdest erst dann wieder mit ihm fahren, wenn am Franzosenkopf ein Lokal zur Einkehr eröffnet hat??


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. August 2007)

Bin nächstes WE, SA u.SO in MA.
Auf so einen Fr. Abend Nightride mit Lupine hab ich auch mal wieder richtig Lust.
Auch wenn der Alpen X sehr schön war, find ich das wir ein Super Heim Revier haben mit tollen Nachbar Revieren wie z.B, Taunus, Odenwald etc. wovon wir bis jetzt nur Bruchteile abgefahren haben.


----------



## CB63303 (6. August 2007)

Hi Google,

sorry wenn meine Datumsangabe etwas ungenau war. Bei mir ginge der nächste Samstag, 11.8. (Sonntag 12.8. geht nicht), oder dann das Wochenende drauf. Ich möchte es auch ein wenig vom Wetter abhängig machen, wobei man diese Tour auch fahren kann wenn es vorher geregnet hat denn die trails sind kaum technisch. Abfahrt sollte - unabhängig vom Tag - so um 11.00 sein, denn man ist ja doch eine Weile unterwegs.

Einkehr habe ich diesmal am Engländer gemacht, aber die Speisekarte dort ist eher auf "Biker" als auf MTB'ler eingestellt. Würstchen mit Sauerkraut wollte ich mir nicht antun  , habe es bei Kuchen belassen. 

Ich schlage vor dass wir am Freitag je nach Wetterlage entscheiden. Soll die Woche ja leider wieder einen herben Rückschlag geben...

Und was das Grundtempo angeht: Macht Euch mal locker!!! Ihr fahrt wie die Wilden, während ich erkältet war und danach am Ostseestrand mit Sandförmchen gespielt habe. Also Schluss mit dem Gejammer  

Ciao,

Christian

PS: Ab dem 25.8. werde ich mich dann auf den Weg machen... Mittenwald-Vincenza    

PS PS: Auch am vergangenen Sonntag waren auf dem Franzosenkopf noch keine Bautätigkeiten auszumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte, du wÃ¼rdest erst dann wieder mit ihm fahren, wenn am Franzosenkopf ein Lokal zur Einkehr erÃ¶ffnet hat??


 Echt ? Steht da immer noch keine Kneipe   Letztens waren doch schon die BÃ¤ume gerodet ?  

@[email protected] Dieses WE Samstag wÃ¼rde mir auch entgegen kommen. Wir sind mal guter Hoffnung, dass das Wetter bis dahin wieder einigermaÃen stabil ist. Bei den Wetterkapriolen diesen Sommers kann man es sich eh nicht aussuchen. 

Dein Tourenvorschlag, Dein Last-Minute-Eintrag ? Der eine oder andere fÃ¤hrt bestimmt noch mit und es ist klar, dass wir bei Regen nicht fahren. _SpÃ¤testens_ 11:00 Uhr an der B8 ist ok. Wenn Du nicht, wÃ¼rd ich gerne einen Eintrag machen wenns genehm ist.

@[email protected] GrÃ¼tz Ditsch. Das Du ne treulose Tomate bist, sag ich jetzt natÃ¼rlich nicht.    Biste bei der BED X dabei ?  

@[email protected] Mit Spessart und C*o*, seh ichs genau s*oo*  

@[email protected] Ihr kÃ¶nnt Euch ja schon mal die Woche ab dem 20.ten vormerken, da solls Wetter gut werden.  Obâs ein Freitagabend wird, kann ich aber nicht versprechen.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Google


----------



## Torpedo64 (7. August 2007)

@Google:
BED X? Was'n das


----------



## CB63303 (7. August 2007)

Hallo Google,

LMB folgt in Kürze, obwohl ich angesichts der Wetterlage unsicher bin. Wenn es Donnerstag und Freitag wie aus Kübeln schüttet wird das eine nette Matschpartie... aber lassen wir's mal rankommen.

Dazu mal 'ne Frage: Ich habe bisher noch nie einen LMB geposted. Muss man den eigentlich wieder rausnehmen wenn aus der Tour nix wird? Ich werde nämlich ab Freitag abend ohne web sein und kann also hier im Forum nix mehr checken oder ändern...

@ Torpedo: BED-X = Birkenhainer - Eselsweg - Dr. Degen Weg - wobei wir letzteren weglassen wollen. Den Dr. Degen Weg (führt ab Engländer zurück) bin ich großteil letzte Woche gefahren und fand ihn nicht soo prickelnd. Wir wollen also eine schönere Route erkunden (no risk no fun!). Siehe auch meine Tourenbeschreibung weiter oben...

Gruß,

CB


----------



## Google (7. August 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> LMB folgt in Kürze


 Ei da isser ja schon  

*
BEDTour am Samstag*​
Ich denke bis zum Freitagmittag wissen wir sicher Bescheid ob wir fahren oder nicht. Wenn nein, ändere einfach das Datum der Tour in die Vergangenheit ab, dann ist der Eintrag draussen.

Sollte nach dem Freitag etwas Unvorhergesehenes passieren, ruf mich einfach an, ich kann informieren: 01577/2888787

Grüße Google

PS. Für die heutige Tour und für Donnerstag sind noch Plätze frei. Wenn es zum Start nicht regnet, fahren Frank und ich augf alle Fälle heute los


----------



## Google (7. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> PS. Für die heutige Tour und für Donnerstag sind noch Plätze frei. Wenn es zum Start nicht regnet, fahren Frank und ich auf alle Fälle heute los


 Und da die Tour heute ins Wasser gefallen ist und momentan nur der Mittwoch wettermässi gut ausschaut, habe ich die Grundlagentour am Main auf Morgen vorverlegt und für Donnerstag, falls es einigermassen stabil ist, einGrundlagentour mit Abstecher zum langen Elend eingebaut  

*Mainradtour am Mittwoch​*
*
GA-Langes Elend-Kombitour am Donnerstag​*
Wer fährt mit ?

@[email protected]  Was ist los mit Dir  Immer noch Probleme mit dem Fuss oder hat Dich der Bikevirus nun doch nicht befallen können  Wo bleibt Dein Sachstandsbericht ?  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich verfolge das Forum Aufmerksam mit. Der Fuß geht wieder Einigermaßen. Fahre schon wieder zur Arbeit mit Bike, aber ich glaube für eine Tour ist es noch zu früh.Ich denke wenn es weiter so geht kann ich nächste Woche bestimmt wieder mit 
Danke das doch jemand an mich denkt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (8. August 2007)

leute, leute...
ob das nochmal was wird mit dem sommer?
die birkenheimer führt bestimmt sturzbäche.
ob wir alle aufs wellenreiten umsatteln sollen?

viele grüße vom betrübten
fohns


----------



## bike69 (9. August 2007)

Moin, Moin, bei dem Wetter bin ich nicht so für die Schlammschlacht zu haben   Überlege, ob ich am So. einen RTF mit fahre, um die Beine in Schwung zu halten 
Hoffe das Wetter wird wieder und freue mich schon auf staubige Trails


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann es die neuen Termine für Alpenüberqueerungen 2008 gibt? Und könnt ihr mir einen oder zwei Tips für gute und nicht zu teure Veranstalter geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. August 2007)

Die meisten legen ihre Termine zum Ende des Jahres fest. Du wirst also noch bis November/Dezember ausharren müssen.

Preise? Hängt von der Tour und dem Leistungsumfang ab. Go Alps ist sicher kein Discounter, dafür bekommt man Guide, Top Hotels mit HP, Gepäck- und Rücktransport. Ich würde immer wieder mit denen fahren.

Bei vielen anderen sind beim dem Hotelkomfort Abstriche zu machen. Teilw. ist der Rücktransport nicht enthalten. Im Schnitt wirst du ohne Taschengeld für Getränke am Abend und Mittagessen bei jedem Anbieter für eine Woche min. ca. 700  zahlen müssen.

In einer Zeitung war zu Jahresbeginn mal eine komplette Übersicht der angebotenen Touren. Ich such sie dir raus und maile sie dann zu, schick mal die Mailaddy per PN.


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. August 2007)

Hallo...

vielen Dank... PN ist auf dem Weg.



Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (9. August 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin, bei dem Wetter bin ich nicht so für die Schlammschlacht zu haben   Überlege, ob ich am So. einen RTF mit fahre, um die Beine in Schwung zu halten
> Hoffe das Wetter wird wieder und freue mich schon auf staubige Trails


Ich bin auch gerade dabei CB davon zu überzeugen nicht zu fahren. Ne Schlammschlacht in diesem Ausmaß hab ich mir nicht ausgemalt  

Ich tendiere für dieses WE nun auch eher zum Renner und zum Sonntag. Der Wald ist mir zu nass  

Aber ne RTF  Da muß man doch immer so früh aufstehen  Wenn, dann kriegen wir doch sicher was eigenes zu einer angenehmen Startzeit zusammen...Oder wie schauts aus   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. August 2007)

Hat jemand ein Paddelboot, oder ein Kanu...?

Dann könnte man im Wald, in den Sturzbächen des Birkenhainer Flusses, damit herunterfahren    

Leider fehlen mir die Paddel und weiteres Equipment  

Nun, da gibt's nur EINS am WE: RRF


----------



## Siam (10. August 2007)

Hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf eine Halbtagestour? Entweder in der Zeit von 8 -13 Uhr oder von 14 bis 19 Uhr. Ich wollte so etwa 100 km schaffen, der Feldberg wäre da so eine Option auch ein paar hm zu machen. Hauptsächlich befestigte Wege (wie immer bei mir ).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2007)

Der morgige Samstag wird ein Festtag. 11 Wochen Entzug zehren an der Substanz, nur noch knapp 30 Stunden, dann geht es wieder los. Ich spüre, wie mich so langsam aber sicher eine gewisse Vorfreude erfasst.  

Aber euch ist das ja egal, deswegen teile ich diese Freude ausnahmsweise mal nicht mit euch, ätsch. 

Sonntag soll das Wetter ja passabel werden. Bislang entnehme ich den Beiträgen aber nur den Trend zu Asphalt.

Ich bin zwar kein begeisterter Radputzer, aber irgendein geeigneter Pfad wird sich doch finden lassen. Irgendwas im Bereich zwischen Fernblick und Hahnenkamm. Start am frühen Nachmittag, so gegen 14.00 h. Besteht Interesse? Da ich zuhause weiterhin offline bin (mal sehen wann die Telekom die Leitung wieder geschaltet kriegt), gibt's von mir keinen LMB. Abstimmung also nur per Telefon.


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. August 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf eine Halbtagestour? Entweder in der Zeit von 8 -13 Uhr oder von 14 bis 19 Uhr. Ich wollte so etwa 100 km schaffen, der Feldberg wäre da so eine Option auch ein paar hm zu machen. Hauptsächlich befestigte Wege (wie immer bei mir ).
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
Das klingt gut  Ich wäre dabei  aber eher morgens und net ganz sooo früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der morgige Samstag wird ein Festtag. 11 Wochen Entzug zehren an der Substanz, nur noch knapp 30 Stunden, dann geht es wieder los. Ich spüre, wie mich so langsam aber sicher eine gewisse Vorfreude erfasst.
> 
> Aber euch ist das ja egal, deswegen teile ich diese Freude ausnahmsweise mal nicht mit euch, ätsch.
> 
> ...



Servus,

hört sich doch ganz gut an mit Sonntag.
Muss mal schauen ob mein Vorderrad bis dahin wieder Fit ist, sonst muss ich HT fahren. 
Melde mich bei dir.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2007)




----------



## CB63303 (10. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs... 

... oder sollte ich eher sagen Mädels    

Ich habe die für Samstag geplante Kahltal Runde aufgrund der überragenden Resonanz rausgenommen, aber irgendwas wird bei mir am Samstag gehen. Wetterbericht schaut ja ganz gut aus (alles was nicht regnet ist gut  ). 

Und falls es im Wald wirklich zu matschig ist schließe ich mich dem allgemeinen Trend zur Pienzerei an und fahre Renner  

Gruß... CB


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs...
> 
> ... oder sollte ich eher sagen Mädels
> 
> ...


Wer Pienzt denn hier? 
Ich fahre kein Renner! (habe nämlich keinen) 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich fahre kein Renner! (habe nämlich keinen)
> 
> // Rocky





sowas macht man auch nicht, da kriegt man pickel von


----------



## Siam (10. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Das klingt gut  Ich wäre dabei  aber eher morgens und net ganz sooo früh



Dann würde ich mal 9 Uhr am Parkplatz beim Schloss Philippsruhe in Kesselstadt(s. Bild) festsetzen. Müsste ja passen. Später wäre mir nicht ganz so recht, da ich am frühen Nachmittag wieder da sein wollte.

Freue mich schon!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (10. August 2007)

Aufgrund der hervorragenden Wetterlage der vergangenen Tage werde ich ausnahmsweise Samstag und Sonntag fahren:

Am Samstag ab 10:00 Uhr Druckhaus am Mainradweg entlanggrooven bis AB und zurück. Mehr geht net weil sonst die Familie bockt.

Am Sonntag zu 99,9 % die im Eisbärenthread thematisierte RTF, Start dort 10:00 Uhr. Ich kann noch jemanden mitnehmen.

Wenn irgendwer Interesse an einer der Touren hat, einfach hier anmelden  

Und wenn nächste Woche das Wetter wieder besser ist, biete ich auch wieder etwas für die *Matschköppe* an, die früh aufstehen und deshalb auch früh starten können  

Hey Lugga, und woher hast Du Deine Pickel ????  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Lugga, und woher hast Du Deine Pickel ????



Manchmal vergess ich meine Allergie auf Asphalt


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. August 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal 9 Uhr am Parkplatz beim Schloss Philippsruhe in Kesselstadt(s. Bild) festsetzen. Müsste ja passen. Später wäre mir nicht ganz so recht, da ich am frühen Nachmittag wieder da sein wollte.
> 
> Freue mich schon!


 
Ich hätte mich auch gefreut, aber muss leider absagen (unerwartete Pflichten rufen  ). 
Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2007)

oh je .. hier geht ja voll die Post ab .... 

mann bin ich froh, nicht im Lande zu sein ... 



Wünsche euch jedenfalls eine schöne neue Woche und beste Grüsse aus dem heissen Taiwan...

euer Kulmi


----------



## bike69 (13. August 2007)

Moin, Moin,

gestern der RTF war weltklasse. Wir sind die 110 KM Strecke gefahren  
Unterwegs sogar mit Verpflegungsstationen, dass war schon fast wie in den Alpen und dessen Brunnen  
Hoffe es hatten alle was von dem schönen Wetter 
Wünsche euch einen guten Start in die Woche und hoffentlich bis bald.


----------



## Kulminator (13. August 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> gestern der RTF war weltklasse.



na wenigstens einer, der sich amüsiert hat ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. August 2007)

Ciao Mädels,

hatte mich auch amüsiert, wenigstens für 7 Tage. Zurück vom Alp-X. Aber so müde, dass ich jetzt schnell mal ins Bettchen muss. Die Bahnfahrt mit 0,5 Mio. Italienern und Pfadfindern im Zug von Trento nach München hat mich mitgenommen. Da hat unser Gestinke  auch nichts mehr genutzt, wir wurden in ein Abteil gequetscht...

Ich werde Euch morgen mal die Highlights durchgeben. Der Kombi.


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. August 2007)

@alle

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage an die MTB-Freaks.
Ihr seid doch sicherlich schon die MTB Strecke in Sulzbach gefahren? Ist die denn für ortsunkundige gut sichtbar ausgeschildert oder muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht plötzlich an der Donau steht?

Vielen Dank für die Info...


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Ippie (14. August 2007)

@[email protected] die Strecke ist ausgeschildert und ist gut erkennbar. So war es jedenfalls in den letzten Jahren. Nähere Informationen findest Du hier .
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (14. August 2007)

@ippie

Danke für die schnelle Info... Vielleicht fahr ich da morgen mal vorbei und dreh dort ne Feiertagsrunde...


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ciao Mädels,
> 
> hatte mich auch amüsiert, wenigstens für 7 Tage. Zurück vom Alp-X. Aber so müde, dass ich jetzt schnell mal ins Bettchen muss. Die Bahnfahrt mit 0,5 Mio. Italienern und Pfadfindern im Zug von Trento nach München hat mich mitgenommen. Da hat unser Gestinke  auch nichts mehr genutzt, wir wurden in ein Abteil gequetscht...
> 
> Ich werde Euch morgen mal die Highlights durchgeben. Der Kombi.



.. na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2007)

Die Details:

optimierte Heckmair-Tour (Uli Stanciu #15 mit Abwandlungen)

Tag 1: Oberstdorf, Schrofenpass Bike links geschultert hochtragen, dann weiter hoch auf die Freiburger Hütte. 50km, 1600hm. Bestes Wetter  .
Tag 2: Über den Kristberg runter nach Schruns, Gargellen, hochtragen aufs Schlappiner Joch (nie wieder!  ), weitgehend unfahrbarer Trail nach Schlappin. Klosters. 61km, 2150hm. Bestes Wetter.
Tag 3: Schluchtweg nach Davos, Schotter nach Dürrboden, Fahren/Schieben auf den Scalettapass. Geniale Trailabfahrt   nach S-chanf. 41km, 1350hm. Nachts Regen.
Tag 4: Fahren und dann auf Matsch hochschieben auf den Pass Chaschauna. Unglaublich anstrengend, dann Regen und 5 Grad Temp. Trail&Schotterabfahrt bei besser werdenden Wetter nach Livignio, hoch auf den Pass Alpisella (genial) undrunter zum Stausee Val Fraele. 44km, 1560hm.
Tag 5:Über die Schotterstrasse Decouville auf den Passo di Verva (in den Wolken), Schotter und Strasse nach Grosio runter, 1100hm hochgeschraubt auf den Passo della Foppa (3 Stunden Regen  ), runter ins Tal und in Temu übernachtet. 86km, 2150hm.
Tag 6: Ponte di Legno, hoch auf den Passo Tonale, schöne Schotterabfahrt nach Ossana, durchs Tal nach Dimaro, 800hm Waldwege hoch nach Madonna di Campiglio. Mit der Gondel auf den Grosté, Abfahrt ins Rifugio Graffer (der Hit!  ). 63km, 1650hm. Sonne.
Tag 7: Kniffel-Trails   rüber ins Val d'Agola und lange Abfahrt. Den Rest über die Strasse nach Storo und hoch auf den Passo d'Ampola. 82km, 1500hm. Bestes Wetter.
Tag 8: Hochschrauben auf den Tremalzo, Schotter über den Tremalzo Tunnel zum Passo Nota, allerfeinste Trails zum Passo Rocchetta, runter nach Pregasina und dann die alte Ledro Strasse am Lago entlang bis Riva. Definitiv der geilste Abschnitt. Zieleinlauf in Mecki's Bar. Hefeweizen. Baden im Lago, Essen am Strand. Nach Sonnenuntergang Abrollen nach Rovereto zum Zug. 63km, 1530hm.

Nachts um 1.55h in Trento in den Zug nach München. Dann im Bummelzug nach Oberstdorf.
Summe: 490km, 13500hm, 26966 kCal, 5 GBit Bilder und Videos. Fazit:  , aber auch eine hochalpine Kletterunternehmung durch die 3 schwierigen Pässe. Nur einmal richtig durch & durch nass geworden. Brauchbare bis geniale Unterkünfte. Gutes Essen, aber 2 Kilo abgenommen,
Keine Stürze, keine technischen Ausfälle. Und jetzt viel zu tun um eine schöne Doku zusammenzustellen.

Heute ausrollen / Mainspacken mit meiner Tochter...37km. Beine o.k.

Der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2007)

Das klingt sehr gut. Allein die kurze Schilderung weckt die Lust nach einer erneuten Alpentour.


----------



## Google (14. August 2007)

Also Mainspacken war ich heute auch . Ach ! die italienischen Orte sagen mir alle was  Schöne Gegend und schöne Erinnerungen an die Skiurlaube, die wir dort verbracht haben  

Meine Last-Minute-Einträge hat der eine oder ander bestimmt schon gelesen. Ich hatts nicht geschafft sie anzukündigen.

Aufgrund der in diesem Jahr hochstabilen Wetterlage habe ich die Spackentour nach Rückersbach auf Morgen verlegt. Wer Zeit und Lust hat ist willkommen. Ich mach aber langsam hoch. Die Touren am Samstag Sonntag und heute haben mich ganz schön ausgelaugt  Mal gespannt wann ich mich wieder fit fühle  

Sobald ich dazu komme, werde ich für nächste Woche den angekündigten Nightride ins LMB stellen. Ich informiere

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (15. August 2007)

Moin,

ich werde erstmal bis auf weiteres viel renner fahren.
daher klappts auch mit dem Google nicht...

@unser alpX
mir ist die foto-DVD eingegangen. echt superklasse  
vielen dank an die fotomacher!!

@kombi
respektable leistung! 
hört sich nach einer gelungenen aktion an!!

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2007)

Nightride, irgendwie verbinde ich damit das Ende des Sommers.  Es wird früh dunkel und man ist gezwungen Beleuchtung zu montieren, will man am Abend noch eine Runde durch den Wald drehen.

Allerdings kann es auch anders laufen.  Lockere Runde am frühen Abend, gemütliche Einkehr und dann entspanntes Heimrollen mit der künstlichen Sonne.

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass uns für die Tour in der nächsten Woche ein schöner und lauer Sommerabend beschert ist.


----------



## Google (15. August 2007)

*Ach wie Scheee!!​*
.....dachte ich gerade, kurz nach dem ich das Lange Elend runtergedüst war und mich auf den Heimweg machte. Es war wohl so gegen 18:20 Uhr   

Nun, bei mir sind es wieder und immer wieder die kleinen Dinge beim Biken, die für mich das Hobby so wertvoll machen. Und ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch froh darüber  Wie ist das mit Euch 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Allerdings kann es auch anders laufen.  Lockere Runde am frühen Abend, gemütliche Einkehr und dann entspanntes Heimrollen mit der künstlichen Sonne.
> 
> Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass uns für die Tour in der nächsten Woche ein schöner und lauer Sommerabend beschert ist.


 Das will ich auch hoffen! Und wir starten auch im Hellen  Ich habe mal eine entsprechende Tour für Dienstag eingestellt. Dienstag deshalb, weil wir die erste Chance bei gutem Wetter nutzen sollte und ansonsten den Nightride auf Mittwoch oder Donnerstag noch verschieben könnten.

Ich würd mich freuen wenn wir mal wieder als größere Gruppe zusammen finden könnten. Klappt ja leider immer seltener.  


*Nightride kommenden Dienstag​*
Vielleicht bekommen wir auch ein Gipfeltreffen mit ein paar Eisbären hin  Dort werde ich auch noch informieren





fohns schrieb:


> ich werde erstmal bis auf weiteres viel renner fahren.
> daher klappts auch mit dem Google nicht....


 Bis auf weiteres bis Dienstag   


Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. August 2007)

Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass das Wetter am Dienstag mitspielt und ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme. Daher sage ich für den Moment nur unverbindlich zu.

Der Rest der Woche steht dann wieder im Zeichen des Broterwerbs, mit Biken unter der Woche sieht's eher mau aus. 

Gibt's eigentlich schon 'ne Idee für's Wochenende? Oder geht der allgemeine Trend wieder gen Renner?


----------



## Google (16. August 2007)

Soll ich den Starttermin noch ein bisserl nach hinten schieben ?

Bei mir ist dieses WE kein Renner angesagt  Ich darf kein Pferdchen in meiner kleinen Flotte vernachlässigen   Sunndaach wär net schlecht, ich biete auch gerne was an.

*Oder geht BED, CB63303 ?*

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. August 2007)

Grüzi miteinand

Den Nightride die kommende Woche hab ich auf Mittwoch verschoben *Weil*

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (17. August 2007)

Schade, am Di. wäre zu 100% dabei gewesen. Habe am Mittwoch einen Termin bis 19:00 Uhr, vielleicht kann ich spontan dazu kommen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. August 2007)

Damit bin ich raus. Ich bin Mittwoch beruflich unterwegs und komme erst am späten Abend zurück. Have fun.


----------



## Google (17. August 2007)

Uuups. Und wie siehts bei Euch beiden mit Donnerstag aus? Bitte frühzeitig meld! Ich frag auch mal in Nachbarthread.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. August 2007)

Sondach hätte ich endlich auch mal wieder Zeit und diesmal wird nix dazwischen kommen  
Wäre beim BED dann auch dabei


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2007)

Donnerstag würde mir auch besser passen!
Kann aber noch nicht sicher zusagen.

// Rocky


----------



## CB63303 (17. August 2007)

Hi Google,

meine family ist eh schon ziemlich strapaziert... deshalb werde ich am Sonntag mal langsam machen, ist schließlich der letzte Ferientag, und die nächsten 2 Wochenenden gehen bei mir ja für An- und Abreise drauf. 

Bleibt also nur Samstag: Hätte auch die BED gemacht, aber Du sagtest ja schon letzte Woche dass Dir der Samstag nicht passt... oder doch??? Falls ja, dann gib' bitte heute noch Bescheid! Ansonsten würde ich von zuhause in den Taunus fahren...

Aber zurück zu meiner "To Do list": Außer der verfeinerten BED Tour habe ich noch ein weiteres Saisonziel: Ich möchte auf jeden Fall noch mal den Vogesenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg fahren. Der wurde auch schonmal irgendwo hier im Forum beschrieben oder eingelinkt. Hat sich schonmal jemand darüber Gedanken gemacht?

Jetzt hoffe ich erstmal dass uns das Wetter übernächste Woche gnädig ist, und danach kann der goldene Herbst kommen!

Gruß,

CB


----------



## Google (17. August 2007)

Ich machs kurz weil ich schon auffem Absprung bin und ich nicht weiß wie lange Du noch online bist: Samsatg ist momentan  leider _Grande Mist _mit biken  bei mir. Wir müssen das nochmal verschieben  

Vogesen nach Heidelberg ist ne Hausnummer ! Das müssen wir nach Deinem Cross nochmals näher besprechen. Bin ich schon gefahren, GPS Daten müßte ich beschaffen können und vielleicht noch einen Guide  

Grüße

Google


----------



## CB63303 (17. August 2007)

Hi Google,

kein Problem, der Spessart steht auch noch in 2 Wochen (Torpedo, wäre schön Dich dann dabei zu haben).

Und was den Vogesenweg angeht: Wenn Du den schon gefahren bist ist die Frage mit den guide ja schon geklärt ;-)))

Vielleicht haben ja ein paar der Spessartkämpfer bis dahin auch Appetit...?

Ciao,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (17. August 2007)

Die GPS - Daten würde euch Gerald, aus dem Forum, bzw. MTB Sulzbach, bestimmt zur Verfügung stellen. Müßt ihn einfach mal fragen.
Ich finde den Vogesenweg am Anfang ganz gut. Später allerdings ist er nicht mehr soo aufrengend wie am Anfang...

An den "Eselsweg Reverse" (Hanau - Großheubach (Main entlang) - auf (E) und (B) zurück nach HU, hätte keiner Interesse? Ich dachte mal wieder an eine Ganztagestour... 
Fit solltet ihr doch alle sein, oder?


----------



## CB63303 (17. August 2007)

> An den "Eselsweg Reverse" (Hanau - Großheubach (Main entlang) - auf (E) und (B) zurück nach HU, hätte keiner Interesse? Ich dachte mal wieder an eine Ganztagestour...
> Fit solltet ihr doch alle sein, oder?



Na also, da soll nochmal einer sagen hier gingen die guten Ideen aus


----------



## fohns (17. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> An den "Eselsweg Reverse" (Hanau - Großheubach (Main entlang) - auf (E) und (B) zurück nach HU, hätte keiner Interesse? Ich dachte mal wieder an eine Ganztagestour...
> Fit solltet ihr doch alle sein, oder?









weia, hört sich sehr sportlich an...
nenn doch mal die daten, Torpedo.

im eisbären-forum wird gerade ein odenwaldX mit dem renner angedacht.
nach meiner einschätzung könnte der am 25. oder 26. stattfinden.

wenn CB63303 aber die nächsten wochenenden eh nicht kann, wäre Deine tour danach zu fahren, oder?
dann bietet sich doch das erste septemberwochenende gerade zu an...

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Google (17. August 2007)

Wenn wir das gesagte in die Tat umsetzen, dann gäbs die kommenden Wochenenden nur Hammertouren  Mit dem Wetter bin ich da jetzt mal optimistisch eingestellt, ich spüre die kommende Beständigkeit gerade zu :

 Nächstes WE 25., 26.08. Rennertour nach Heidelberg (120 km 1500 - 1700 Hm)
 dann am 01., 02.09 Eselsweg Reverse ( auch gute 120 Km bei circa 2500 HM ?)
 eventuell Vogesenweg am 08., 09.09 bei ähnlichen Daten    

Wenn ich zeitlich kann und das Tempo nicht zu hoch ist, bin ich dabei  

Und außerdem jetzt noch diese Info:

*Nightride jetzt endgültig am Donnerstag​*
Vielleicht können ja jetzt mehr.

Klasse  Und was machen wir jetzt dieses Wochenende  Ich krieg gleich die Krise  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Die GPS - Daten würde euch Gerald, aus dem Forum, bzw. MTB Sulzbach, bestimmt zur Verfügung stellen. Müßt ihn einfach mal fragen.


oder einfach auf die HP unseres *Eisbären* Andreas gehen (siehe Sig) und runterladen, da haben die Sulzbacher Ihre Daten auch her  



Google schrieb:


> Nächstes WE 25., 26.08. Rennertour nach Heidelberg (120 km 1500 - 1700 Hm)
> dann am 01., 02.09 Eselsweg Reverse ( auch gute 120 Km bei circa 2500 HM ?)
> eventuell Vogesenweg am 08., 09.09 bei ähnlichen Daten
> Google


das werden die *Eisbären* alles mal im Auge behalten ...
*
EDIT sagt:* Erster SMILY ist schon fixiert ;-)
*EDIT sagt gerade noch was:* 8+9. Sep. geht bei mir nett. Da muß ich mich mit Geländewagen, durchs Gelänge roppen. Mal sehen wer die Kiste als erstes auf's Dach legt


----------



## bike69 (17. August 2007)

Nen Abend,

am Do. bin ich dabei, habe mich eben angemeldet  

Für den So. wurde schon mal der So. 11:00 B8 Parkplatz ins Auge gefasst. Nach meinen Infos, sind Patrick und Fohns dabei. Eine genau Route liegt noch nicht an, aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine gute Idee  

Ist jemand von euch am WE. im Taunus??

Schönen Abend noch und bis So.






Google schrieb:


> Wenn wir das gesagte in die Tat umsetzen, dann gäbs die kommenden Wochenenden nur Hammertouren  Mit dem Wetter bin ich da jetzt mal optimistisch eingestellt, ich spüre die kommende Beständigkeit gerade zu :
> 
> Nächstes WE 25., 26.08. Rennertour nach Heidelberg (120 km 1500 - 1700 Hm)
> dann am 01., 02.09 Eselsweg Reverse ( auch gute 120 Km bei circa 2500 HM ?)
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (18. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> weia, hört sich sehr sportlich an...
> nenn doch mal die daten, Torpedo.
> 
> im eisbären-forum wird gerade ein odenwaldX mit dem renner angedacht.
> ...


 
Das erste September-WE würde klappen. Da ich die Route "Eselsweg Reverse" noch nicht von Hanau aus gefahren bin, kann ich nur in etwa vermuten, wie die Daten lauten: 

Kilometer ca. 160 - 180
Höhenmeter ca. 2500 - 2800
reine Fahrzeit ca. 9-10 Stunden

Wenn zum Schluss noch auf dem Hahnenkamm eingekehrt wird, dann käme man wahrscheinlich auf die 3000 Hm  

Falls dieses WE sich nix ergibt, mache ich eine schöne lange Renner-Runde:

...Ortenberg - Gedern - Grebenhain - Fulda - Poppenhausen (Wasserkuppe) - Bad Brückenau - Sinntal - Bad Orb - Gründau...

Das sollten ca. 250-270 Km (von Nidderau) und max. 2500-3000 Hm, also nicht so viele Höhenmeter sein. Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzufahren?

Ansonsten kann ich noch am SO eine Hammertour durch den Taunus anbieten, die nicht sooo lang ist, aber das MTB bis aufs Äußerste beansprucht...(schöne Downhill Trails und knifflige Trails beim Bergauffahren). Dabei könnte es allerdings Kollision mit dem Eppsteiner MTB - Marathon geben. Wo der nämlich entlang führt weiß ich nämlich nicht  
Für diese Tour wäre vielleicht doch ein anderer Tag besser geeignet. 

OdenwaldX wäre ja auch interessant, aber am 26.8. ist ja der Langenselbolder RTF Marathon


----------



## Torpedo64 (18. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> oder einfach auf die HP unseres *Eisbären* Andreas gehen (siehe Sig) und runterladen, da haben die Sulzbacher Ihre Daten auch her


 
Stimmt ja, Gerald hatte da mal was erwähnt...


----------



## bike69 (18. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

als bei dem RTF in Langengensebold bin ich mit dabei  

Hier sind noch weiter Infos: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ermine=4&ID_Termine=19729&mode=breiten_detail

Werde wohl die 112 KM fahren, oder....

Du fährst die grosse Marathonstrecke ??




Torpedo64 schrieb:


> OdenwaldX wäre ja auch interessant, aber am 26.8. ist ja der Langenselbolder RTF Marathon


----------



## Kulminator (18. August 2007)

Moin Miteinander, will mich nur wieder zurückmelden - bin seit heute früh 05:30 Uhr wieder im Lande... 
Habe mich während des 12-stündigen Fluges entschlossen, mein Rotwild zu verkaufen. In Shanghai hab ich nämlich live erleben können, daß man auch mit ganz ollen klapprigen Stahlkonstuktionen aus der Ming-Dynastie vorankommt.   Wer braucht schon High-tech Alu- oder Carbonkonstruktionen....  

Wenn ich es einigermassen auf die Reihe kriege, fahr ich heute vielleicht kurzentschlossen ohne grössere Vorplanung Richtung Spessart ...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Torpedo64 (18. August 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> als bei dem RTF in Langengensebold bin ich mit dabei
> 
> ...


 
Klar, wie fast jedes Jahr  

Irgendwie habe ich Lust bekommen morgen im Taunus zu fahren, da es inzwischen einigermaßen trocken ist. 
Falls jemand Lust hat, hier ein paar Daten:

Treffpunkt: 9:30 Uhr Hohemark, Waldparkplatz
Fahrtzeit: 4 - 5 Stunden
Strecke: ca. 45 - 55km
Höhenmeter: ca. 1000 - 1200

Falls jemand Lust hat...steht ja alles da 
Bis bald im Wald 

Torpedo


----------



## Google (18. August 2007)

Moin allerseits, moin Kulmi

ich habs jetzt einfach mit der Entscheidung, meine Frau will das Auto also bleibt noch der Spessart. Sorry Torpedo  Aber vielleicht kriegste auch darauf Lust:

*Sonntag im Spessart ab 11:00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz*​
@[email protected] Dann hoffen wir mal auf recht gutes Wetter am Donnerstag. Wir sehen uns dann morgen ? 

@Torpedo, [email protected] Das mit der RTF in Langenselbold würde ich mir an Eurer Stelle nochmals überlegen  Der Erdi01 hat da wirklich ne schöne Streckenführung durch den Odenwald. Und Heidelberg ist einfach klasse ! Wir werden dort auch bestimmt ein Päusschen machen  

@Eselsweg [email protected] Ich wäre dabei wenn Du auf mich Rücksicht nimmst..sprich Deine Grundgeschwindigkeit verlangsamst. Andersrum gehts ja leider net   Stellst Du was ein ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## bike69 (18. August 2007)

Hallo Kulmi,

welcome back, schön das DU wieder das bist. 

Hoffe Du bist Morgen auch dabei .... 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander, will mich nur wieder zurückmelden - bin seit heute früh 05:30 Uhr wieder im Lande...
> 
> Gruß Kulmi


----------



## fohns (18. August 2007)

leute, leute, lange wars so ruhig, nun gehts ja drunter und drüber mit den terminen  



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Kilometer ca. 160 - 180
> Höhenmeter ca. 2500 - 2800
> reine Fahrzeit ca. 9-10 Stunden







ich bezweifle stark, ob das was für mich ist...

@odenwaldX by Erdi vs. RTF am WE 25./26.08.
ich werd auch lieber den odenwaldX mit Erdi fahren, hab mich auch schon eingetragen. so ein RTF kann man doch immer mal wieder einschieben. auch wenn der mal vor unserer haustür startet  

@sonntagstour


Google schrieb:


> Wenn ich zeitlich kann und das Tempo nicht zu hoch ist, bin ich dabei


können wir uns für sonntag auch auf ein gemütliches tempo einigen??  
bin ab 10.30 uhr am druckhaus.

@nightride
ich habs mal eingeplant, ist aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich mitfahren kann. geb die nächste woche meldung.

grüße vom 
silversurfer fohns.


----------



## Torpedo64 (18. August 2007)

So, um mal etwas Anderes zu erleben habe ich mich für morgen in die "Hügelebene" des Spessarts und am 25.8. des Odenwalds eingetragen  

Meine schwere Touren biete ich besser wo anders an, da ich hier niemanden überfordern will..  

Bis morsche dann, an der B8


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. August 2007)

Nightride eingeplant, könnte klappen (oder klappern  ).
Meine Holländer haben mich kurzfristig versetzt, nächste Woche also bin ich in Mainz. 19h sollte in Ordnung gehen, schmeiß am Besten das LV gleich morgens ins Auto, plus Klamotten.

Heute spontaner Familienride von HU nach Dettingen, das lange Elend hoch, Hahnenkamm, Michelbach runter etc. gemacht. 50km, nett war's. Meine Frau hatte ja bisher nix mit Biken am Hut und ist mit dem Scott unserer Tochter gefahren (das hat sie etwas mitgenommen, hoch wie auch downhill  ) und unsere Kleine hat mein 14Kilo Freak das Elend hochgeschraubt, uijuijui. Nachwuchstalente sind im Kommen...

der Kombinatscheffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> silversurfer fohns.



?? immer noch ?? Wann kommt der Blacksurfer back?

@ Google et al: bei klappt es weder heute (11 Uhr B8) noch am Donnerstag. Bin heute als Fitness PersonalTrainer tätig - vermutlich mit den Bikes zum Fernblick. Schaut halt mal auf die Terrasse, wenn ihr dort vorbeikommt. 

Donnerstag abend hab ich wichtige Termine in Bayern (Auftakt zur Bamberger Sandkerwa)  . 

Euch viel Spass im Wald...
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## fohns (19. August 2007)

immer noch. 
bald kommt der Schwarze Ritter zurück.
bald, bald.....  


schade, dass Du nicht kannst. vielleicht treffen wir uns unterwegs


----------



## bike69 (19. August 2007)

Gute Morgen,

habe mich eben für die Tour ausgetragen  
Sorry, geht leider heute Morgen nicht anders  
Wünsche euch viel Spass auf den Trails.


----------



## Lupo (19. August 2007)

...dafür hab ich mich grad eingetragen.

ma sehn ob ichs noch bis 11 zur b8 schaffe (grad aufgestanden ) und was so unter mittlerem tempo zu verstehen ist (bergauf mag ichs ja eigentlich eher gemütlich )

bis denne,

wolfgang


----------



## Google (19. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...und was so unter mittlerem tempo zu verstehen ist (bergauf mag ichs ja eigentlich eher gemütlich


 Sehr schön  Wir fahren wohl auch heute auf mehrfach ngeäusserten Wunsch gemütlich hoch. Es könnten einige HM und KM zusammenkommen wenns die Gruppe will  

 *BÖSER BIKE69 *​


----------



## fohns (19. August 2007)

sehr gut! ich bin mit Dir bei der gemütlichkeit, Lupo


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. August 2007)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer für die schöne Tour heute.

Ich werde versuchen beim DO Nightride dabeizusein.

Schöne Woche 

Gruß P.


----------



## Torpedo64 (19. August 2007)

Ich möchte gerne mal wissen, wo die verlorenen Wölfe abgebogen sind...

Bei einer Abfahrt, wo es nur ein Ende gibt, sollte man eigentlich wieder zueinander finden...


----------



## Google (19. August 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits

mir hats wieder richtig gut gefallen! Klasse Tour, Klasse Gruppe   Ich hatte 85 Km mit knapp 1200 Hm zum Schluss drauf.

@[email protected] Das mit nur einen Ende stimmt nicht so ganz. Du bist leider am Linksabzweig vorbei gefahren. Ich habe noch nachgerufen aber Du hast nicht reagiert. Wir dachten wir treffen uns eh am Bikepark, leider war da auch kein Torpedo und leider hatte ich nicht Deine Handynummer und Du wohl meine auch nicht  Das muß besser werden  Jedenfalls haste noch was verpasst.

Und der fohns findet die Trails bald, ja bald auch richtig geil !  

Bilder werden nachgereicht 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (19. August 2007)

Nö, einen Teil von dem schönen Stück habt ihr leider verpasst. Das fängt nämlich ganz unten an. Ich wollte euch ja den Weg zeigen, aber leider ist keiner gefolgt...

Weiterhin euch viel Spaß im Wald   

Torpedo


----------



## Google (20. August 2007)

Moin allerseits

Kann heute vielleicht jemand so kurzfristig und dazu auch noch recht früh ?

Ich wollte um 16:30 Uhr am Main langdüsen bis Mainflingen Killianusbrücke, dann einen Abstecher über das Lange Elend oder die Rückersbacher Schlucht bis ganz hoch zum Hahhnenkamm. Anschliessend den gleichen Weg zurück, locker am Main ausfahren.

Dann hab ich mal für Morgen eine *Mainspackentour* eingestellt. Startzeit ist zwar momentan 17:00 Uhr, falls aber jemand Interesse hat und einbisserl später erst los kann, dann geht auch noch 17:30 Uhr  

Der Donnerstagnightride steht ja schon im LMB, jetzt hoff ich, dass das Wetter einigermaßen passabel sein wird.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Siam (20. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Moin allerseits
> 
> Kann heute vielleicht jemand so kurzfristig und dazu auch noch recht früh ?
> 
> ...



Das passt ja gut .
Ich wollte nämlich Heute auch mal anfragen. Da würde ich doch ganz gerne mitkommen, auch wenn ich dann etwas früher Feierabend machen muß...
16:30 beim Shooters??
Wetter soll ja einigermassen sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. August 2007)

Gudde,
mein Fuß geht es wieder besser und desswegen werde ich am Donnerstlichen Nightride warscheinlich mitmachen. Werde mich aber nur kurzfristig anmelden können, spätestens Mittwoch. Werde es aber Probieren.

Bis denne


----------



## CB63303 (20. August 2007)

> Nächstes WE 25., 26.08. Rennertour nach Heidelberg (120 km 1500 - 1700 Hm)
> dann am 01., 02.09 Eselsweg Reverse ( auch gute 120 Km bei circa 2500 HM ?)
> eventuell Vogesenweg am 08., 09.09 bei ähnlichen Daten



Meine Güte, das klingt ja schwer nach Höchstleistungen... besonders wenn ich lese dass der Eselsweg nach >150km riecht... gut dass ich an dem WE noch unterwegs bin  

Für das WE ab dem 8.9. stünde ich wieder zur Verfügung, mal schaun was uns dann einfällt. 

Diese Woche über wird bei mir nicht mehr viel laufen, deshalb melde ich mich jetzt mal ab!

Machts gut,

CB


----------



## Google (20. August 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> 16:30 beim Shooters??


 Joh, genau!  Die Steigungen hoch wirst Du Dich aber auf eher gemächliches Tempo einstellen müssen, schätze ich mal.....Ich hab die gestrige Tour noch ein bisserl in den Knochen.

Bis denne

@[email protected]  
@[email protected] Dann wünsch ich Dir schon mal viel Spass. Zum Thema Vogesenweg: Ich kann dann aber nur am Samstag und irgendwas war hier auch noch mit anderen, komm aber jetzt nicht drauf Wir bereden das wenn Du wieder da bist

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (20. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Und der fohns findet die Trails bald, ja bald auch richtig geil !
> 
> Bilder werden nachgereicht



tja, derzeit bin ich eher für waldautobahnfahrten zu haben.
aber die trails waren aber schon hammerhart, die Ede gefunden hat. 
hat mich fast schon an den AlpX erinnert!!

wegen der touren in der woche kann ich nur kurzfristig zusagen.
aber der nightride wird immer wahrscheinlicher.

Google, ich vermisse da ein bild zur tour  

grüße vom 
silversurfered fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> aber die trails waren aber schon hammerhart, die Ede gefunden hat.
> hat mich fast schon an den AlpX erinnert!!



Geheimtrails? Wo sind die denn? Bitte um ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. August 2007)

Kennst Du auch Kulmi hat uns der Bruder gezeigt.


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kennst Du auch Kulmi hat uns der Bruder gezeigt.



ah so ... ich dachte schon ... 

Übrigens werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich am Donnerstag überraschenderweise nun doch am Nightride teilnehmen können...  

Bestätigung folgt....


----------



## bike69 (21. August 2007)

Hallo Google,

ich freue mich immer wieder über Deine netten und kleinen Aussagen  
Aber ich kenne Dich ja  




Google schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Wir fahren wohl auch heute auf mehrfach ngeäusserten Wunsch gemütlich hoch. Es könnten einige HM und KM zusammenkommen wenns die Gruppe will
> 
> *BÖSER BIKE69 *​



@Alle, komme eben von einer netten Regentour zurück und bin mal beim Bruder vorbei gefahren, war aber alles dunkel.
Rocky und Bruder sind wohl schon wieder in den Alpen ;-))


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. August 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> @Alle, komme eben von einer netten Regentour zurück und bin mal beim Bruder vorbei gefahren, war aber alles dunkel.
> Rocky und Bruder sind wohl schon wieder in den Alpen ;-))



Nein wir bereiten uns auf 2Wochen Gardasee vor!! 
Wer hat den die Adressen der AlpX Teilnehmer, ich habe noch ein paar DVD's mit Bildern zu verteilen.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nein wir bereiten uns auf 2Wochen Gardasee vor!!
> 
> // Rocky



in diesem Zusammenhang schlage ich ein Intensivvorbereitungstraining mit regelmässigen Intervallblöcken am kommenden Freitag oder Samstag abend auf dem Frankfurter Museumsuferfest vor?   

Interesse??


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> in diesem Zusammenhang schlage ich ein Intensivvorbereitungstraining mit regelmässigen Intervallblöcken am kommenden Freitag oder Samstag abend auf dem Frankfurter Museumsuferfest vor?
> 
> Interesse??



Freitag!

Rocky


----------



## Google (22. August 2007)

Hallo allerseits  

Ich hätte zwar gerne schöneres Wetter für Morgen gehabt, aber sooo schlecht sieht es nun auch wieder nicht aus, dass man den Nightride absagen müsste. Also mache mers  Nur die bisherige Teilnehmerzahl sieht mom noch etwas bescheiden aus  Na mal gucken, wieviel es morgen sind  

*Nightride Morsche​*
Lust auf die Bilder hochladen vom letzten Sonntag hab ich noch keine gehabt. Wird aber noch gemacht, vielleicht noch heute.



bike69 schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne Dich ja


 Ich Dich mittlerweile auch  

Bis spätetstens morgen

Grüße


Google


----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Freitag!
> 
> Rocky



passt! Den "Nightride" machen wir ohne LMB... Wer hat auch noch Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Ich hätte zwar gerne schöneres Wetter für Morgen gehabt, aber sooo schlecht sieht es nun auch wieder nicht aus, dass man den Nightride absagen müsste. Also mache mers  Nur die bisherige Teilnehmerzahl sieht mom noch etwas bescheiden aus  Na mal gucken, wieviel es morgen sind
> 
> *Nightride Morsche​*



Weiss noch nicht genau, wann ich morgen aus Kassel zurückkomme - deshalb werde ich versuchen, mich ohne Anmeldung rechtzeitig entweder an der B8 oder oben am Hahnenkamm dazuzugesellen. 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (22. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Weiss noch nicht genau, wann ich morgen aus Kassel zurückkomme - deshalb werde ich versuchen, mich ohne Anmeldung rechtzeitig entweder an der B8 oder oben am Hahnenkamm dazuzugesellen.
> Gruß Kulmi


Ach, spare Dir doch den Stress. Fahre doch gleich zum Buchberg. Das gesellige steht eh im Vordergrund  So ab 21:15 Uhr kann man mit uns rechnen. Ansonsten haben wir ja alle Handys


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. August 2007)

So habe mich für den Nightride Morgen Angemeldet. 
Was brauch man denn für Klamotten? Ich würde zu lange tendieren da es Abends bestimmt nicht soooo Warm ist.
Hat von euch jemand eine Luftpumpe? Habe keine, brauch aber ein bischen Luft auf den Hinterreifen.


----------



## fohns (22. August 2007)

Fohns isnt Silversurfer isnt Blacksurfer is SilverBlackSurfer...







details:
gabel RS Reba Race PopLock
dämpfer RS 3.3 (kommt noch, derzeit ist ein X-Fusion drauf...)
schaltwerk, hebel, umwerfer, kurbel: XT
laufräder: DT-Swissfelgen, -Naben, -Speichen
sofa: Ritchey WCS 
farbe (nur wesche dem schlechten foto, bessere kommen nach): schwarz-matt, silber (geberschd)
leckerli: Magura Louise Carbon 180/180 (jaja...)
gewicht: mit pedale und ohne schummel: 12.1 kg

sieht so aus, als wäre ich morgen dabei.

viele grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2007)

fettes Teil ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. August 2007)

QFohns    leckerli: Magura Louise Carbon 180/180 (jaja...)


Die würden auch zu meinem Schätzchen passen, schlabberschlabber  

der Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Fohns isnt Silversurfer isnt Blacksurfer is SilverBlackSurfer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus,

da hab ich wohl was verpasst! 
Gibt es einen besonderen Grund für eine neues?

// Rocky


----------



## Siam (23. August 2007)

@fohns:

sehr gediegener Drahtesel! Das steigert meine Lust nach was neuem natürlich noch mehr. 

Ich werde Heute beim Nightride wohl mitkommen, jedoch am Hanenkamm eine Kehrtwende richtung Heimat einlegen und die kurze Strecke über Kälberau zurückfahren. Google kennt das  .

@ Google: Würde 18:45 beim Shooters passen????

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. August 2007)

Morsche,

das wird heute nichts mit Nightriden.  Ich werde nicht früh genug aus dem Büro kommen um halbwegs rechtzeitig irgendwo einzusteigen. 21.15 h Buchberg könnte ich allerdings schaffen. 

Hahaha, in den Alpen. Schön wär's. Cersten beliebt zu scherzen. Derzeit stehen die Zeichen vollumfänglich auf Broterwerb. Das Vergnügen muß zurückstehen. Unter der Woche bleibt keine Zeit für's Bike.

Mal sehen was sich morgen ergibt. Nach 4 langen Wochen hat sich endlich ein Telekommunist angesagt, der meine DSL Leitung wieder ins Laufen bringen will. Ohne I-Net ist man wirklich von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten. So ganz kann ich aber an dieses hoffentlich baldige Ende noch nicht glauben - to be continued...

Das mit morgen abend klingt gut,  ich bin dabei. Kulmi, kannst du mir bitte die Koordinaten des Treffpunktes per SMS mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. August 2007)

Übrigens, ich habe da ein wirklich schmuckes Teilchen gesehen.  

Gelle Fohns, sowas macht doch wesentlich mehr her als ein Renner.


----------



## Google (23. August 2007)

*Das Bike sieht ja echt lecker aus​*







​
*

Ich will auch was Neues!!

​*
@[email protected] Ich fahre mit kurzen Sachen los und einer Windjacke drüber. Ich nehm mir aber im Rucksack noch ne Jacke mit und was trockenes zum wechseln mit, falls die Mehrheit auf der Terasse sitzen will  Keine Ahnung was erwünscht wird. Mit ner Notpumpe kann ich Dir dienen. Da mußte halt ein bisserl pumpen.

@[email protected] So gegen 18:35 Uhr komm ich am Druckhaus vorbei  


Na immerhin sind wir schon 8 Biker und wenn noch die anderen kurzfristig können, wirds sicherlich ne nette Nachtfahrt  

Bis denne

Google

Bis denne


----------



## Google (23. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> das wird heute nichts mit Nightriden.  :


 Schade 





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 21.15 h Buchberg könnte ich allerdings schaffen. :


 Gut  ! Kannst ja schon mal einen Tisch freihalten. Ich hab nix reserviert   

............Wenn ich mir das Bike so anschaue.......Könnt auch Cannondale drauf stehen  Wer hat jetzt bvon wem abgeschaut ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. August 2007)

Gut, mach ich. Drinnen oder draussen? Ab wann ist mit euch zu rechnen?


----------



## Google (23. August 2007)

Ab 21:15 kann man mit uns rechnen, eher ein bisserl später. Ob drinnen oder draussen ist schlecht zu sagen, mal schauen was die Temperaturen heuteabend so sagen. Mach doch einfach  Draussen wirds jedenfalls keine Platzprobleme geben, eher in der Kneipe


----------



## fohns (23. August 2007)

@Rocky: um ne gute ausrede zu haben, damit ich nicht so arg den berg runter rasen muss  
@Bruder: ist ja auch fast so schnell  
@Kulmi: ich finds eher schlank. 

dank für Eure anteilnahmen, jungs.

Siam und Google:
würde gerne mit Euch zur B8 fahren. bin heute abend um 18:35/40 uhr am druckhaus.


bis denne mit vielen grüßen vom
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ............Wenn ich mir das Bike so anschaue.......Könnt auch Cannondale drauf stehen  Wer hat jetzt bvon wem abgeschaut ?


was is'n das fürn ne Frage  

Im Lebe nett steht da CD drauf, ein Blick auf die Schweissnäte genügt ...

... aber sonst wirklich ganz nett. 

Aber wieso eigentlich, was ist mit dem Cube passiert


----------



## fohns (23. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> was is'n das fürn ne Frage
> 
> Im Lebe nett steht da CD drauf, ein Blick auf die Schweissnäte genügt ...
> 
> ...



nana  
aber wirklich, was für ne frage von Google  
natürlich steht da STEPPENWOLF drauf, weil die schon eine eigene linie haben und ich genau IHN haben wollte. 

das Cube wurde übrigens in die Schweiz verkauft. leider kann ich halt keine räder sammeln wie so manch einer hier  

grüße vom 
fohns. spessartwolf auf dem steppenwolf.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. August 2007)

geiles wetter jetzt, rechtzeitig vom Schreibtisch losgeeist, grade noch so am Bad Offenbacher Kreuz vorbeigekommen. Umziehen...
we will meet an the B8  

K


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> das Cube wurde übrigens in die Schweiz verkauft. leider kann ich halt keine räder sammeln wie so manch einer hier


Schönes Bike Fohns...wirst bestimmt dein Spaß damit haben.
Schade das es nach der Schwiz gegangen ist suche ein Fully.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


>




*Da sind ja die Mäntel falsch montiert * Schande aber auch, so ein schöne Bike und dann sowas *kopfschüttel*


Rocky wieso hast Du deinen Kollegen nicht aufgeklärt  Du hast das doch von Milas auf dem Harder Weg gezeigt bekommen wie sich das gehört


----------



## Kulminator (23. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das mit morgen abend klingt gut,  ich bin dabei. Kulmi, kannst du mir bitte die Koordinaten des Treffpunktes per SMS mitteilen?



mach ich, Bruder... hab nur noch keine genaue Peilung. Würde vorschlagen, daß man so um 19 - 20 Uhr dort aufschlägt und sich per Handy zusammenruft? 

Für alle Mitleser: es geht immer noch um das Museumsuferfest - wer hat Lust und Interesse, sich in geselliger Runde dort zu treffen?


----------



## Google (24. August 2007)

Moin allerseits

Frisch geduscht bei einem Weizen alkoholfrei sitz ich vorm PC und lasse die Tour revue passieren.

Ein toller, gemütlicher und geselliger Nightride ohne Trainingsambitionen. Das muß auch mal sein  

Nette Geste von 3 Eisbären (Ich zähle den Karsten 13 jetzt mal dazu) auffem Hahnenkamm den Wölfen "Hallo" zu sagen  

Pflichtkür für den Obereisbären bis zum bitteren Ende mit auffem Buchberg zu sein  

Die zuckenden Blitze durch die Wälder Buchbergtaniens gaben noch den besonderen Flair 

Vielleicht sollten wir so einen Nightride in Kürze und an einem Freitag wiederholen ???

Grüße

Google


----------



## caroka (24. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mach ich, Bruder... hab nur noch keine genaue Peilung. Würde vorschlagen, daß man so um 19 - 20 Uhr dort aufschlägt und sich per Handy zusammenruft?
> 
> Für alle Mitleser: es geht immer noch um das Museumsuferfest - wer hat Lust und Interesse, sich in geselliger Runde dort zu treffen?



Ich hätte da auch Lust zu.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch Lust zu.



So, so...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Da sind ja die Mäntel falsch montiert * Schande aber auch, so ein schöne Bike und dann sowas *kopfschüttel*
> 
> 
> Rocky wieso hast Du deinen Kollegen nicht aufgeklärt  Du hast das doch von Milas auf dem Harder Weg gezeigt bekommen wie sich das gehört



Hi Lugga,

habe nicht so sehr darauf geachtet. (Asche auf mein Haupt) 
Es wird nicht mehr vorkommen.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch Lust zu.



Hi Caro,

dann komme dich einfach mit wir würden uns freuen. 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> 
> habe nicht so sehr darauf geachtet. (Asche auf mein Haupt)
> Es wird nicht mehr vorkommen.
> ...



Na dann wollen wir Dir doch nochmal nachsehen.

Vielleicht klapps nächste Woche ja mal mit ner Tour!?


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir Dir doch nochmal nachsehen.
> 
> Vielleicht klapps nächste Woche ja mal mit ner Tour!?



Das hört sich gut an! Wann würde es dir denn passen?

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch Lust zu.



Hi Caro, 
sehr gerne  ... schick mir mal deine Handynummer per PN, damit ich dich heute abend anfunken kann... 

Bisher haben ich Rocky, Caro, Bruder und HotRod interessiert gezeigt. Was issn mit dem Rest? 

Gruß Roman


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. August 2007)

@all

Hallo zusammen, kann einer von Euch an mir etwas Aufklärungsarbeit betreiben und mir verraten wo sich das vielbefahrene und sagenumwobene "Lange Elend" befindet?

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2007)

Hi Nightriders,

hat gut getan. Mir vor allem die Rigatoni alla Mafiosa  

Muss mir heute mal das Drama ansehen und ueberlegen, wie ich die Frosch&Kroeten-Leichenteile aus meinem Bike bekomme :kotz: 
Man soll ja nicht mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ran, aber mit den Fingern will ich auch nich. War das ein Gemetzel.

Wochenende ist nochmal die Tour mit der Family angesagt
und dann wieder Entzug bei meinen naechsten Engagements in NL und FIN

Speichen&Rahmenbruch, scheenes WoE
der Kombinatschef


----------



## caroka (24. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Caro,
> sehr gerne  ... schick mir mal deine Handynummer per PN, damit ich dich heute abend anfunken kann...
> 
> Bisher haben ich Rocky, Caro, Bruder und HotRod interessiert gezeigt. Was issn mit dem Rest?
> ...



Ich schick sie Dir per Mail. Der Bruder hat sie aber auch.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. August 2007)

Haha, 4 Wochen zwangsweise Funkstille sind überwunden. Was so ein defekter Splitter doch ausmachen kann.  

Wann und wo treffen wir uns? Ich werde wohl gegen 20.00 h im Großraum Saxnhousen eintreffen.


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2007)

so gegen 20 Uhr heute abend am Saxnhousener Ufer ist in erster Näherung goldrischtisch... 

Noch was: da wir am Sonntag auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen sind, muss ich meine alten Knochen am morgigen Samstag schon ins Gelände bewegen... Hat jemand Lust und Laune auf ne kleine Tour : Hahnenkamm oder Fernblick oder beides? Wollte so gegen 11 Uhr in Hanau starten....

@ Bruder: welcome back im Web... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Haha, 4 Wochen zwangsweise Funkstille sind überwunden. Was so ein defekter Splitter doch ausmachen kann.
> 
> Wann und wo treffen wir uns? Ich werde wohl gegen 20.00 h im Großraum Saxnhousen eintreffen.



Sag was wo wir uns treffen!

// Rocky


----------



## fohns (24. August 2007)

@Bruder
na endlich...
freut mich  

@Lucafabian
vielen dank für Deinen dezenten hinweis, Luca.
wenn Du mir vielleicht noch erklären könntest, was an der montage der mäntel falsch sein soll?

@nightride gestern
gelungene veranstaltung. nur, Kombi hat recht, die armen frösche.... obs noch welche gibt im spessart??


viele grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @Lucafabian
> vielen dank für Deinen dezenten hinweis, Luca.
> wenn Du mir vielleicht noch erklären könntest, was an der montage der mäntel falsch sein soll?




Das ist ein Insiderwitz. Als Rocky mal dabei hat uns das einer erklärt. Die Schrift muß am Ventil sein, hat er gesagt, ganz im ernst hat er das gesagt, ohne zu lachen  Na ja, hat sicher auch seine Vorteile, aber ist irgendwie auch lächerlich  

Ich find Dein Bike toll...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. August 2007)

Kulmi: Würde morgen mit Dir fahren muß aber noch morgens was erledigen so das 11 Uhr nicht machbar ist, eher so 13-14 Uhr.
Wir können ja mal telefonieren.

Alle : Freitag 31.08.07 , 19 Uhr, B8, zum Nightride DELUXE mit bitterem Ende im Anglerheim oder Rabenau ??


----------



## Kulminator (25. August 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Würde morgen mit Dir fahren muß aber noch morgens was erledigen so das 11 Uhr nicht machbar ist, eher so 13-14 Uhr.
> Wir können ja mal telefonieren.
> 
> Alle : Freitag 31.08.07 , 19 Uhr, B8, zum Nightride DELUXE mit bitterem Ende im Anglerheim oder Rabenau ??



Hi Ede, zu blöd. Kann aber net viel später fahren, weil ich nachmittag wieder zurück sein muss. Höchstens wir treffen uns kurz unterwegs... Ich funke dich später mal an... Wir wollten aufgrund des überragenden gestrigen Abends heute nochmal nach Frankfurt... Kommt doch heute abend mit??? Sind auch einige nette Leutchen dabei, die du sehr gerne siehst...

Nightride DELUXE: wird der Hammer!    Da simmer dabei.... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. August 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Alle : Freitag 31.08.07 , 19 Uhr, B8, zum Nightride DELUXE mit bitterem Ende im Anglerheim oder Rabenau ??



Ich bin dabei!! 

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2007)

Ede's Idee ist klasse. 

Allerdings geht am kommenden Freitag die neue Eiszeit der Lions mit der Saisoneröffnung gegen DDF los. Da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Google (26. August 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Alle : Freitag 31.08.07 , 19 Uhr, B8, zum Nightride DELUXE mit bitterem Ende im Anglerheim oder Rabenau ??


 Theoretisch ist`s möglich, ich bräuchte aber noch die Einverständnis  Und dann hab ich noch das Problem, dass ich kommendes WE voraussichtlich nur am Samstag fahren kann. Ist ein bisserl viel. Erst bechern dann schon wieder fahren   Bin noch am überlegen und warte mal ab was sich ergibt.

Wenn ich schon das WE anspreche: Hat schon jemand etwas im Hinterkopf ? Vielleicht sogar am Samstag?   Ich könnt mal was anderes als den Spessart fahren. Taunus, Odenwald.....Grrrr gerade erfahre ich, dass ich kein Auto hab  


*Und hier noch ein paar Infos:*

Erdi01 hat in seinem Blog über unser Gipfeltreffen geschrieben. Danke!

*Gipfeltreffen​*
Und hier noch meine geplanten Touren die kommende Woche:

*Dienstagstour um die B-Quelle​*
*Mainspackentour am Donnerstag​*


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. August 2007)

Für den Nightride am 31.08. gibt es  einen LMB Eintrag.

Treffpunkt ist ausnahmsweise HBF Kahl ,1900 Uhr.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerer Pause und vielen priv. Problemen möchte ich 
mich wieder zurück melden. Ich habe meine Zelte jetzt in Kahl am Main
aufgeschlagen und würde gerne des öfteren mal mit den Wölfen 
durch die Wälder ziehen.

Möchte euch nebenbei noch meine neue Lady vorstellen:






*Specialized Epic FSR Expert*
Gabel: Fox F100 RL
Dämpfer hinten: Specialized Fox Float Brain Fade
Bremse: Avid Jucy 7 (185 / 160)
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: SRAM X-9
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Felgen/Speichen: DT Swiss
Bereifung: Schwalbe Nobby Nic

Bis hoffentlich bald...

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## fohns (26. August 2007)

Hi jazz, 

weia, klasse bike!!
herzlichen glückwunsch und: happy trails!!!!!!!

viel spaß und unfallfreie fahrt wünscht der 
fohns.


----------



## Lupo (26. August 2007)

hi gemeinde,

letzten sonntag haben mich ede und fons gerfragt ob ich mal lust hab ne taunustour zu guiden. habich, is doch klar. 
wie wärs denn am nächsten samstag, 01.09. start um 13.00 an der hohemark?
oder habt ihr da noch mit dem bitteren ende vom nightride zu kämpfen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2007)

Welcome back Jazzman.




fohns schrieb:


> Hi jazz,
> 
> weia, klasse bike!!
> herzlichen glückwunsch und: happy trails!!!!!!!
> ...



Sieh es dir genau an. Im Gegensatz zu deinem Bock sind hier die Reifen richtig montiert.


----------



## Google (26. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> hi gemeinde,
> 
> letzten sonntag haben mich ede und fons gerfragt ob ich mal lust hab ne taunustour zu guiden. habich, is doch klar.
> wie wärs denn am nächsten samstag, 01.09. start um 13.00 an der hohemark?
> oder habt ihr da noch mit dem bitteren ende vom nightride zu kämpfen


Ich bin dabei!   Klasse Lupo! 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden, der mich mitnimmt   Bin auch bereit mit dem Bike irgendwo hinzufahren.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. August 2007)

Lupo: Ein Mann ein Wort, find ich gut. Ich bin dabei. 

Jazzman: Ich denke mit dem Bike hast Du bei der Stylepolizei keine Probleme.
             Das lange Elend geht vom Hörstein/Wasserhäuschen bis nach 
             Rückersbach.


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2007)

Hi, hat heute abend jemand Lust auf eine GA Runde? ca 2 -3 Stunden, 50 -60 km, keine nennenswerten Steigungen. Die Strecke muss ich noch festlegen - bin da flexibel. Abfahrt in Hanau ca 18 Uhr. 
Bei Interesse einfach melden, können uns auch unterwegs treffen... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2007)

Was willst du fahren? Mit etwas Glück komme ich heute um 17.30 h auf dem Büro raus. Ich könnte dann gegen 18.30 h ab Rodenbach in die Runde einsteigen.

Eine Idee wäre dann Richtung L'selbold und GN auf dem R3.


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was willst du fahren? Mit etwas Glück komme ich heute um 17.30 h auf dem Büro raus. Ich könnte dann gegen 18.30 h ab Rodenbach in die Runde einsteigen.
> 
> Eine Idee wäre dann Richtung L'selbold und GN auf dem R3.



Hmm, hatte mir eigentlich die andere Richtung vorgestellt: Rodgaurundweg oder Aschaffenburg oder so... aber was solls... Wie sicher sind die 18:30 Uhr, Rodenbach bei dir?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2007)

60:40, in 'ner guten Stunde weiss ich mehr.

Wenn's nicht klappt, geht die Welt auch nicht unter.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2007)

@ Kulmi - So, die Feierabendentscheidung ist gefallen.

100:0 für die ...-Tour (es kommt einfach nicht über meine Lippen ).

Vor 18.30 h bin ich aber nicht abfahrbereit. Passt dir das?


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @ Kulmi - So, die Feierabendentscheidung ist gefallen.
> 
> 100:0 für die ...-Tour (es kommt einfach nicht über meine Lippen ).
> 
> Vor 18.30 h bin ich aber nicht abfahrbereit. Passt dir das?



passt .. ich komme bei dir vorbei ... vielleicht wirds ein paar Minuten später....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2007)




----------



## fohns (27. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> hi gemeinde,
> 
> letzten sonntag haben mich ede und fons gerfragt ob ich mal lust hab ne taunustour zu guiden. habich, is doch klar.
> wie wärs denn am nächsten samstag, 01.09. start um 13.00 an der hohemark?
> oder habt ihr da noch mit dem bitteren ende vom nightride zu kämpfen



(flüstermodus an) nee, ich wars nicht. Google wars... ich kann wahrscheinlich gar nicht am samstag -- zudem hab ich vor dem gelände im taunus einfach höllisch respekt. was man da so hört.......(flüstermodus aus)

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2007)

Sach ma Fohnsinatore, du hast die Alpen im Sturm genommen und redest so über den Taunus. Im Vergleich zum Erlebten ist das doch nur ein besserer Maulwurfshügel.

[flüstermodus]Hoffentlich liest das jetzt keiner aus dem Nachbarforum[/flüstermodus]

Letztens hat Google mal über sein Hobby geschwärmt, nach der Tour heute und der Hektik im Büro der letzten Woche kann ich das absolut nachempfinden. Es tut einfach gut, einfach an der frischen Luft mal etwas zu strampeln und dabei locker zu plaudern. Danke Kulmi, dass du die Tour ausgerufen und mich aus der Lethargie gerissen hast.


----------



## caroka (27. August 2007)

@Roman 

hab Euch am Samstag nicht gefunden. 

Den 01.09. behalte ich im Auge. Meine Tante hat zwar Geburtstag aber vllt. komme ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (27. August 2007)

hab zur bessern übersicht fürn samstag mal nen LMBeintrag gemacht.

@fohns: keine panik, bis jetzt ist jeder wieder runtergekommen  seh zu dassde mitkommst 

@jörn: ich les alles, brüderchen sieht man sich auf dem maulwurfshügel?

@caro: kannste doch locker zwischen mittagessen und kaffeetrinken noch mitnehmen, so als kleine verdauungstour


----------



## fohns (28. August 2007)

EDIT


@Lupo
stimmt 
aber für samstag stehen die chancen schlecht.

grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. August 2007)

Samstag passt mir nicht.  Vereinspflichten rufen und die dort zu erbringenden Arbeitsstunden müssen abgeleistet werden.

Aber dafür sieht's mit Sonntag sehr gut aus.


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> hab Euch am Samstag nicht gefunden.



jo, haben wir gemerkt... war aber auch sooo viel los... haben übrigens eine andere Mojito Bar entdeckt - die können Mischungen herstellen... ohweia...


----------



## BlackTrek (28. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden, der mich mitnimmt   Bin auch bereit mit dem Bike irgendwo hinzufahren.



Auf dem Heckträger von meinem Golf wär noch ein Platz frei. Musst halt nur zu mir kommen.


----------



## Google (28. August 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Auf dem Heckträger von meinem Golf wär noch ein Platz frei. Musst halt nur zu mir kommen.


 Klasse! Das Angebot nehme ich gerne dankend an  Wo soll ich denn genau hinkommen ?





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Letztens hat Google mal über sein Hobby geschwärmt, nach der Tour heute und der Hektik im Büro der letzten Woche kann ich das absolut nachempfinden. Es tut einfach gut, einfach an der frischen Luft mal etwas zu strampeln und dabei locker zu plaudern. Danke Kulmi, dass du die Tour ausgerufen und mich aus der Lethargie gerissen hast.


 Na wenigstens einer der sich mal zum Bikevirus äussert   Gelle Bruder, und dazu brauchs auch nicht unbedingt immer die Alpen  (Neid!) Biken geht bei mir runter wie Öl. Selbst wenn ich mich vorher dazu zwingen mußte, find ich es während der Tour und danach zu 99,9 % einfach nur geil gefahren zu sein. Ohne Mitfahrer ist es aber oft nur halb so schön.


Ja und wenn ich könnte wäre ich auch am Sonntag dabei...


Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. August 2007)

Na ja, eine geschmeidige Bergtour ziehe ich jeder ...-Tour vor.

Und wenn's dann noch eine vernünftige Abfahrt gibt (ich sag nur "Grinsetrail"), DANN ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## BlackTrek (28. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Klasse! Das Angebot nehme ich gerne dankend an  Wo soll ich denn genau hinkommen ?


Gebongt! Check PN.


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> (flüstermodus an) nee, ich wars nicht. Google wars... ich kann wahrscheinlich gar nicht am samstag -- zudem hab ich vor dem gelände im taunus einfach höllisch respekt. was man da so hört.......(flüstermodus aus)
> 
> grüße vom
> fohns.



[amrandeangemerktmodusan] ... und das gibt einer von sich, der ein Steppenwolf fährt? ... [amrandeangemerktmodusaus]


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Danke Kulmi, dass du die Tour ausgerufen und mich aus der Lethargie gerissen hast.



... na du bist mit den gefahrenen Kilometern jedenfalls zunehmend lebhafter geworden...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... na du bist mit den gefahrenen Kilometern jedenfalls zunehmend lebhafter geworden...



Was hast du mit dem Bruder gemacht? 

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. August 2007)

@Google: Hab mich für die Barbarossatour heute eingetragen. Ich werde am B8-Parkplatz auf euch warten.

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. August 2007)

Ganz einfach, Kulmi ist die Runde mit dem Streetbike und Slicks gefahren, ich war mit 'nem Enduro und dem fetten Albert auf 1,7 bar unterwegs. Da gibt's nicht zu leugnende Unterschiede in Sachen Rollwiderstand. 

Aber selbst das melodische Säuseln meiner zarten Reifen konnte das penetrante Knacken von Kulmis High End Rahmen nicht übertönen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, Kulmi ist die Runde mit dem Streetbike und Slicks gefahren, ich war mit 'nem Enduro und dem fetten Albert auf 1,7 bar unterwegs. Da gibt's nicht zu leugnende Unterschiede in Sachen Rollwiderstand.
> 
> Aber selbst das melodische Säuseln meiner zarten Reifen konnte das penetrante Knacken von Kulmis High End Rahmen nicht übertönen.



Da haben wir es wieder, die wollen uns mit ungleichen Waffen schlagen....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. August 2007)

Ach was, so 'ne ..-Tour fahren wir doch locker mit der Big Betty. Alles andere ist Schnullibulli. [werner_hansch]


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, Kulmi ist die Runde mit dem Streetbike und Slicks gefahren, ich war mit 'nem Enduro und dem fetten Albert auf 1,7 bar unterwegs. Da gibt's nicht zu leugnende Unterschiede in Sachen Rollwiderstand.
> 
> 
> > Ich werte das als mangelnde Erfahrung in Sachen [flüstermodusan] GA [flüstermodusaus] ... ?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. August 2007)

Pah, von wegen mangelnde Erfahrung.  Es ist ganz einfach die nicht vorhandene Bereitschaft für solch unanständige Sachen. 

Wie haben wir das neulich genannt? Ach ja: "Konsequente Mißachtung der modernen Trainingslehre."


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2007)

Ich wollte noch mal an den FR Nightride LMB erinnern da sich noch keiner eingetragen hat, falls keiner Bock hat würde ich nämlich umplanen für FR Abend.


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch mal an den FR Nightride LMB erinnern da sich noch keiner eingetragen hat, falls keiner Bock hat würde ich nämlich umplanen für FR Abend.



... Umplanen iss nicht mehr ... jetzt sind wir schon zu zweit...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. August 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch mal an den FR Nightride LMB erinnern da sich noch keiner eingetragen hat, falls keiner Bock hat würde ich nämlich umplanen für FR Abend.



Die Tour klingt verlockend. Allerdings ist am Freitag Saisoneröffnung der Lions, daher kein Nightride für mich.


----------



## Google (28. August 2007)

Da scheint jemand wieder einen gescheiten DSL-Anschluss zu haben   

Mann, mann was war das heute eine Tour  Da fegt doch der Jazzman hinter meinem Namensvetter hinterher, der fast so schnell hochfahren kann wie er runterheizt.

Nach knapp 5 Km vom B 8-Parkplatz dachte ich schon : "Der Jazzmann hat net nur gejazzt....Und abgenommen hat er auch ?" Glücklicherweise wurds dann ein bisserl langsamer und ich bekam noch ne recht gute Betriebstemperatur  Für mich war das heute schon Marageschwindigkeit 

@[email protected] Kannste mal die Höhenmeter auslesen ? Danke!

@[email protected] Danke  Am Samstag bin ich pünktlich da

@[email protected] Bei mir stehts noch 50/50 wegen Freitag. Lust hab ich

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Bei mir stehts noch 50/50 wegen Freitag. Lust hab ich
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


und ich habe den LMB jetzt auch mal gefunden und gelesen  Wäre auch was für mich gewesen. Gewesen, weil 19 Uhr Kahl ist völlig utopisch für mich


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Nach knapp 5 Km vom B 8-Parkplatz dachte ich schon : "Der Jazzmann hat net nur gejazzt....Und abgenommen hat er auch ?"



Ich hab mir gedacht, wenn ich von HT auf Fully umsteige und mein 
Bike ein paar Gramm schwerer wird, dann tut's ganz gut, wenn ich 28kilo weniger auf den Rippen hab.... 


Hier ist das gewünschte Profil von gestern:






Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gedacht, wenn ich von HT auf Fully umsteige und mein
> Bike ein paar Gramm schwerer wird, dann tut's ganz gut, wenn ich 28kilo weniger auf den Rippen hab....
> 
> 
> ...



bei Hmax = 264 m seid ihr nicht aufm Hahnenkamm gewesen ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2007)

@Kulminator: Nicht ganz... . Die 264m haben sich auf dem Altenmarkskopf eingebucht.

@alle: War jemand von Euch schon mal in der Zugspitzarena bei Lermoos? 
Ich wollte Ende September für 4 Tage dort hin, 2-3 Touren fahren und mir das Cube-Hotel anschauen. Die haben da ein nettes Angebot für 4 Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2007)

Auf der HP vom Bike Magazin findest du unter der Rubrik Touren => Downloads einen GAP/Zugspitze Spotguide: "Deutschland: Garmisch-Partenkirchen" als kostenlosen Download. Auch interessant ist weiter unten auf der Seite der Bericht zur Via Claudia. Da gibt's einige nette Passagen, die via Fernpaß Richtung Imst gehen.

Wenn du noch was suchst, melde dich.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2007)

@Bruder: Danke für den Tip, ich schau gleich mal rein, was es in der Gegend schönes gibt.


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Auch interessant ist weiter unten auf der Seite der Bericht zur Via Claudia. Da gibt's einige nette Passagen, die via Fernpaß Richtung Imst gehen.



.. wie kommts, daß du dich dort so gut auskennst? ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2007)

Weltgewandt und weitgereist wie wir sind, fällt uns eine vollumfängliche Tourenberatung zu fast allen Locations doch nicht schwer.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Weltgewandt und weitgereist wie wir sind, fällt uns eine vollumfängliche Tourenberatung zu fast allen Locations doch nicht schwer.


 
Ich plane nächstes Jahr in Tansania eine Kilimanjaro-Umrundung mit dem MTB zu fahren. Evtl. ist noch eine anschließende Trekking Tour zum Gipfel angestrebt.

Das wäre doch eine nette Erweiterung deines Tourengebietes, oder?  

Wenn Interesse besteht, mitzukommen, einfach mal melden....


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich plane nächstes Jahr in Tansania eine Kilimanjaro-Umrundung mit dem MTB zu fahren. Evtl. ist noch eine anschließende Trekking Tour zum Gipfel angestrebt.
> 
> Das wäre doch eine nette Erweiterung deines Tourengebietes, oder?
> 
> ...



Bruder, wir lesen gerne vorher deine umfangreiche Tourenberatung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2007)

Das denk ich mir.  Allerdings könnte es sein, dass mein Kili-Spotguide und die Jazztour wenig kompatibel sind. Er will einmal um den Berg rumfahren. Meine Präferenzen sind bekannt. Ob das passt?


----------



## BlackTrek (29. August 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich plane nächstes Jahr in Tansania eine Kilimanjaro-Umrundung mit dem MTB zu fahren. Evtl. ist noch eine anschließende Trekking Tour zum Gipfel angestrebt.


Natürlich kennen wir uns da aus   ist ja schliesslich Deutsch-Ostafrika (ups, nicht pc  )

Nee, im Ernst, erzähl mal? Wann? Wie? Ab wo? Mit wem?

Let there be rock...


----------



## KillerN (29. August 2007)

Hallo ihr Wölfe,  

ich frage einfach mal so in die Runde, was ihr davon haltet am kommenden Freitag (7.9.) eine Tour mit Einkehr zu fahren ? Man könnte sich so um 20:30 Uhr wieder irgendwo treffen.  

So jetzt seit ihr erstmal dran, dann kann man das Ganze ja mal konkretisieren.  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2007)

Ede hat doch bereits einen LMB eingestellt.

Ggf. wird's mit Samstag doch was. Ich habe bereits heute Frondienste für den Verein geleistet.


----------



## KillerN (29. August 2007)

Meine aber mehr nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Meine aber mehr nächstes Wochenende


Hätte auch Interesse  Warum nicht Einkehr direkt oben auf'm Berggasthof ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. August 2007)

@BlackTrek die Tour rund um den Kilimanjaro sind ca. 260km und 3750Hm verteilt auf 6 Tagesetappen. Der Aufstieg zum Kraterrand (Uhuru Peak) sind ca. 96km Trekkingtour. Der Zeitplan sieht in etwa so aus:

Tag 1: Flug nach Arusha
Tag 2: Einrolltour zur Akklimatisierung
Tag 3-8: Biketour rund um den Kilimanjaro (ca. 260km / 3750Hm)
Tag 9: Ruhetag
Tag 10-13: Aufstieg zum Uhuru Peak (5895m)
Tag 13-14: Abstieg
Tag 15: Ruhetag / Abreise
Tag 16: Ankunft in Europa

Alternativ zur Besteigung wäre auch eine 4-tägige Safari möglich.
Die genauen Termine für die Herbsttour 2008 stehen noch nicht fest. Wie gesagt, denkbar wäre auch die Biketour ohne Gipfelbesteigung.

Gruß _jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (30. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Wölfe,
> 
> ich frage einfach mal so in die Runde, was ihr davon haltet am kommenden Freitag (7.9.) eine Tour mit Einkehr zu fahren ? Man könnte sich so um 20:30 Uhr wieder irgendwo treffen.
> 
> ...



gute Idee .. nur bin ich blöderweise nächstes Wochenende höchstwahrscheinlich nicht im Lande


----------



## KillerN (30. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Einkehr direkt oben auf'm Berggasthof ...



Hauptsache es gibt FLEISCH, am besten roh


----------



## Google (30. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hätte auch Interesse  Warum nicht Einkehr direkt oben auf'm Berggasthof ...


Weil der zumindest das letzte Mal gegen 21:00 Uhr zugemacht hat  Ich kanns nicht sagen obs nächste Woche Freitag klappt. Freitags ist`s oft bei mir schlecht. Wenn, dann kann ich nur kurzfristig zusagen.

@Ede, [email protected] Die morgige Tour muß ich leider absagen. Ich hoffe aber das am Samstag das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt und wir uns im Taunus sehen. Gegen Mittag solls ja besser werden. Schaun mer mal....

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

Sorry Leute, 
werfe im Moment einiges durcheinander. Mir war gar nicht klar, dass schon wieder September ist.  
Jetzt hab ich bei Euch und uns mitgemischt. Doch ich werde es morgen nicht ab Hohemark 1300 packen und starte dann von Kelkheim aus mit den Plauschern. Vllt. sehen wir uns ja unterwegs.  Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Google (1. September 2007)

Moin, moin

Die Taunustour habe ich leider *absagen* müssen

Hat jemand Lust kurzfristig ne (relativ schlammfreie) Runde in der Umgegend zu fahren ? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. September 2007)

Morsche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das Wetter begeistert heute nicht. Wie sieht's denn mit einer Sonntagstour aus? 11.00 h am Parkplatz?


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin dabei wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Kulminator (1. September 2007)

Sonntag könnte bei mir evtl auch klappen...

War übrigens gestern ein genialer Nightride unter der Führung von Patrick. Die Königsetappe über Hahnenkamm, Rückersbach und Steinbach etc ist landschaftlich fast nicht zu toppen ... Nur der Zuspruch zur Ü40 Party der anderen Gäste wirft kleine Wölkchen über den insgesamt sehr positiven Abend...    
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Siam (1. September 2007)

Hätte irgendwer Lust Heute abend einen kleinen "Nightride-Quickie" zu machen? Ich dachte so an eine Tour ab 19:30 für maximal zwei Stunden ohne Einkehr etc. 
Der Hahnenkamm oder etwas äquivalentes sollte irgendwie dabei sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. September 2007)

Na dann halten wir den morgigen Treff doch einfach mal fest. Selbe Zeit, selber Ort wie eigentlich immer.  

Grobe Richtung Michelbacher Weinberge / Hahnenkamm. Mal sehen, ob wir da ein paar nette Pfade finden. Der Weg ist das Ziel.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na dann halten wir den morgigen Treff doch einfach mal fest. Selbe Zeit, selber Ort wie eigentlich immer.
> 
> Grobe Richtung Michelbacher Weinberge / Hahnenkamm. Mal sehen, ob wir da ein paar nette Pfade finden. Der Weg ist das Ziel.



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich um 11Uhr da.

//Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch für mich, könnte klappen. Die Trainingsrunde mit meiner Kleinen wird morgen wegen (ihrer) Krankheit ausfallen - vielleicht bekomme ich dann morgen frei.
Wenn Ihr auf einen im Laufe der Woche schwer abgeschlafften (ich sag nur, das Holländische Essen...) Kombi geschwindigkeitstechnisch Rücksicht nehmt, halte ich auch mit

Also, entweder ich bin da oder eben auch nicht.
Strecken-Vorschlag wäre auch: flach und schnell bis zur Kahlquelle, dann hoch zum Dr. Kihn Platz = Birkenhainer und über die Kuppen, Franzosenschanze, Frohnbügel etc. zurück

Der Kombinatscheffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2007)

Die Nightrider von gestern haben einen Trail der zwischen Gaststätte und Bildeiche vom Kamm abgeht entdeckt, den wir glaub ich noch nie gefahren sind und der am Ende ein  Problem bereithält. 

Er befindet sich in dem Hang wo auch unser neuzuschaffendes Trailparadies ist.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. September 2007)

Das sind doch schon mal sehr interessante Vorschläge. Ich glaube, uns erwartet ein kurzweiliger Sonntag.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Wölfe,
> 
> ich frage einfach mal so in die Runde, was ihr davon haltet am kommenden Freitag (7.9.) eine Tour mit Einkehr zu fahren ? Man könnte sich so um 20:30 Uhr wieder irgendwo treffen.
> 
> ...



Freitags Nightride immer gerne. Nur sollte der Einkehrpunkt eher am Ende der Tour liegen sonst ... 

Vorschlag : Schlucht Hof = Anfang Rückersbacher Schlucht oder Heißer Acker = zwischen Rückersbacher und Langem Elend. Beides liegt auch recht günstig für Eisbären und Wölfe für den Rückmarsch.


----------



## Kulminator (2. September 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Strecken-Vorschlag wäre auch: flach und schnell bis zur Kahlquelle, dann hoch zum Dr. Kihn Platz = Birkenhainer und über die Kuppen, Franzosenschanze, Frohnbügel etc. zurück



... kannst du Gedanken lesen? Genau diese Tour hab ich mir vorgestellt...


----------



## KillerN (2. September 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Freitags Nightride immer gerne. Nur sollte der Einkehrpunkt eher am Ende der Tour liegen sonst ...




Stimm dir da voll und ganz zu  



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vorschlag : Schlucht Hof = Anfang Rückersbacher Schlucht oder Heißer Acker = zwischen Rückersbacher und Langem Elend. Beides liegt auch recht günstig für Eisbären und Wölfe für den Rückmarsch.



Hört sich gut an, dann könnte man sich wieder oben am Hahnenkamm treffen und eine Runde drehen und dann unten am Fuß des Spessarts einkehren  

Wie lange haben die denn offen ? Dann könnte man sich schonmal eine Startzeit einfallen lassen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. September 2007)

Das war heute eine richtig geschmeidige Runde durchs Kahltal und über die Birkenhainer. Allerdings war's teilweise doch recht frisch. Ist der Sommer wirklich schon vorbei?
[grübel]

Danke an die 3 Mitfahrer für den kurzweiligen Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das war heute eine richtig geschmeidige Runde durchs Kahltal und über die Birkenhainer.



Dem schliesse ich mich an. Super Tour und gute Gesellschaft.   Was kann man an einem Sonntag Nachmittag mehr erwarten... 
Hatte 90 km und 930 hm auf der Uhr...  
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2007)

Ja, war heute eine schöne lange Tour mit coolen Jungs.

Jens : Die Öffnungszeiten der Lokale klär ich mal ab.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2007)

Yep,
schön war's, wenn auch die Anfahrt für die Birkenhainer etwas langwierig ist. Summe 79km, 985hm. Die Wege nicht zu naß, der Fernblick mit gutem Kuchen  

Hier das Höhenprofil, mal gespannt ob ichs hinkriege (nee, zu blöd, Datei zu gross) - he, wer weiß wie ich aus dem Polar Verwaltungsprogramm die Höhenkurve hierein laden kann?

Schöne Woche, viel Spaß bei den weiteren Touren

der Kombinatschef


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. September 2007)

Meine Polar verträgt sich nicht mit XP, daher bin ich diesbezüglich keine Hilfe.

Und noch was: Wir müssen uns unbedingt mal über den Begriff LANGSAM unterhalten. Dein langsam ist irgendwie anders als mein langsam.


----------



## KillerN (2. September 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jens : Die Öffnungszeiten der Lokale klär ich mal ab.



Ok, dann können wir einen LMB starten und gucken wer alles Zeit & Lust hat


----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> he, wer weiß wie ich aus dem Polar Verwaltungsprogramm die Höhenkurve hierein laden kann?



tja, das ist immer wieder eine Herausforderung...  
ich versuchs mal:


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. September 2007)

Hallo,
habe mal eine Frage an euch. Wollte mir neue Reifen kaufen. Wie ich es so mitbekommen habe sollte ich mir den Nobby Nic kaufen, den gibt es aber in 3 Größen 26 x 1,80 , 26 x 2,20 und 26 x 2,40. Welchen könnt ihr mir denn Empfehlen??
Danke schon mal.


----------



## KillerN (3. September 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal eine Frage an euch. Wollte mir neue Reifen kaufen. Wie ich es so mitbekommen habe sollte ich mir den Nobby Nic kaufen, den gibt es aber in 3 Größen 26 x 1,80 , 26 x 2,20 und 26 x 2,40. Welchen könnt ihr mir denn Empfehlen??
> Danke schon mal.



Auszug aus der Bike Components Liste:

In vier Größen erhälltich:
- 26x1,8 = 3,0-5,0 bar 
- 26x2,1 = 2,5-4,5 bar 
- 26x2,25 = 2,0-4,5 bar 
- 26x2,4 = 2,0-4,5 bar 

Ich selbst fahre vorne den 2,25 und hinten den 2,1 Zoll Faltreifen. Ich kann diese Vatiation nur empfehlen, würde mich aber nicht wieder für den Nobby Nic entscheiden. Meine letzte Mischung war so katastrophal (runter nach 2000km, Stollen hatten Risse) das ich mich bei Conti mal umschauen werde.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal eine Frage an euch. Wollte mir neue Reifen kaufen. Wie ich es so mitbekommen habe sollte ich mir den Nobby Nic kaufen, den gibt es aber in 3 Größen 26 x 1,80 , 26 x 2,20 und 26 x 2,40. Welchen könnt ihr mir denn Empfehlen??
> Danke schon mal.



Hol dir den 2.25 er - der ist noch nicht zu schwer und hat ordentlich Grip - für unsere Gegend allemal ausreichend. Der Verschleiss ist sehr von der Fahrweise und dem Untergrund abhängig.  Ich hab mir während der Alpenüberquerung den hinteren Reifen ziemlich runtergehunzt, während der vordere noch sehr gut ist. 
Beim 2.40 er musst du aufpassen, ob der überhaupt in deinen Rahmen passt. Die dünneren sind stylepolizeilich unverzeihbar (stimmts, Ede?)... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. September 2007)

Ok,Danke..
dann werde ich mir den holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hol dir den 2.25 er - Die dünneren sind stylepolizeilich unverzeihbar (stimmts, Ede?)...
> 
> Gruß Kulmi




Genau


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. September 2007)

Bei der Montage muß das Ventil mit der Schrift zusammenpassen. Andernfalls kannst du bei einer unvermuteten Kontrolle negativ auffallen und wirst ggf. sogar mit einem Bußgeld belegt.

Frag den Kombi. Nur mit Mühe und allergrößtem Verhandlungsgeschick konnten wir ihn gestern aus den Fängen der am Ende kapitulierenden Staatsmacht befreien.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Für die Touren in unserer Gegend ist der 2.25 sicher gut geeignet. Für xx-Touren ist allerdings der 2.40er Big Betty mit 1,8 bar allererste Wahl. [clown]


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bei der Montage muß das Ventil mit der Schrift zusammenpassen. Andernfalls kannst du bei einer unvermuteten Kontrolle negativ auffallen und wirst ggf. sogar mit einem Bußgeld belegt.
> 
> Frag den Kombi. Nur mit Mühe und allergrößtem Verhandlungsgeschick konnten wir ihn gestern aus den Fängen der am Ende kapitulierenden Staatsmacht befreien.
> 
> ...



Yep,

habe mich dem Gruppendynamischen Überdruck gebeugt und werde den Schriftzug...umziehen.

Und ich fahre Nobby Nic 2,4, fahre ja auch ein Liteville, da geht noch mehr druch    und auch in 2 AlpX keine Auflösungserscheinung gehabt.
Aber 2,25 geht für unsere Breiten schon in Ordnung.

Aber wart noch ein paar Tage, dann kannst Du auch echtes FETISCH-Material kaufen: Continal RUBBER QUEEN. Habe bis jetzt nur gutes gehört

der K-Ombi
Würde aber auch


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. September 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aber wart noch ein paar Tage, dann kannst Du auch echtes FETISCH-Material kaufen: Continal RUBBER QUEEN. Habe bis jetzt nur gutes gehört



Danke für die Tips.
Werde mich wohl für den Schwalbe entscheiden.Da es echt Nötig ist.
Den Schriftzug werde ich auch am Ventil ausrichten da ich ja nicht in so einem Gespött wie der Kombi und Fohns enden möchte .
Watt mutt datt mutt.


----------



## Google (4. September 2007)

Moin allerseits

Wieso fahren eigentlich alle den Nobby Nic ? Ist der sooooo guuuut ? Das der vorne keinen Verschleiß hat wundert mich nicht

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Geheimtipp von meiner Seite. Ich habe früher ewig Probleme mit Verschleiß, Pannensicherheit und Grip gehabt. Habe einige Pneus ausprobiert, auch die vermeintlich gut angepriesenen Reifen. Das waren komischerweise immer die neuen auffem Markt

Ich jedenfalls fahre seit nun fast 2 Jahren die Smart Sam von Schwalbe und habe das erste Mal nichts an Reifen auszusetzen. Ich kann in nur als guten Allrounder empfehlen. Er hat einen klasse Seitengrip, ackert sich bei feuchtem Boden gut nach oben, hat wenig Verschleiß und einen geringen Rollwiederstand. Das sind meine gemachten Erfahrungen im Vergleich zu Wildgripper, Explorer, Little Albert noch irgendwelche anderen Michelins (XS ?), Racing Ralphs und Schlag mich tot.

Der Luftdruck in den Reifen ist auch nicht ganz unerheblich: Ich fahre vorne so um die 2,2, hinten max. 2,4. Auch kann es Sinn machen, hinten einen anderen Pneu als vorne zu fahren. Je nach Einsatz. Vorne gefällt mir der Albert noch ganz gut.

Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Smart Sam und deshalb kann ich ihn auch nur weiterempfehlen. Derzeit fahre ich  in 2,25 Breite und zukünftig noch fetter wenns möglich ist.  

Übrigens wurde bereits nach Din Iso 22467 festgelegt, dass der Schriftzug des Reifens, direkt über den Ventil anzubringen ist. Sinn dieser Regelung ist es, die übrigens durch die "Europäische Richtlinie zur Vereinheitlichung von Laufrädern in der Kategorie "Räder für den Einsatz im Gelände" (besser bekannt unter Mountainbikes) gestützt wird, dass auch Blinde das Ventil bei einer Panne besser finden können. Da gibts auch nichts zu lachen, viele wissen überhaupt nicht, dass die Schriftzüge auf den Pneus seit 01.03.2005 ertastbar sind  

Grüße Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. September 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yep,
> 
> Und ich fahre Nobby Nic 2,4, fahre ja auch ein Liteville, da geht noch mehr druch    und auch in 2 AlpX keine Auflösungserscheinung gehabt.
> Aber 2,25 geht für unsere Breiten schon in Ordnung.
> ...



Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen du trägst ja dein Rad über die Alpen!  

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. September 2007)

Habe mir mal über den Smart Sam Informationen aus dem I-Net geholt.Er scheint auch gut zu sein. Werde mir aber den Nobby holen.Werde noch genügend Zeit haben noch andere Reifen zu Testen.
Aber danke für den Tip.

Habe hier noch eine gute Diskusion über den Nobby gefunden: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-186234.html
Was sagt ihr denn dazu,da niemand was genaues geschrieben hat.


----------



## Ippie (4. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde bereits nach Din Iso 22467 festgelegt, dass der Schriftzug des Reifens, direkt über den Ventil anzubringen ist. Sinn dieser Regelung ist es, die übrigens durch die "Europäische Richtlinie zur Vereinheitlichung von Laufrädern in der Kategorie "Räder für den Einsatz im Gelände" (besser bekannt unter Mountainbikes) gestützt wird, dass auch Blinde das Ventil bei einer Panne besser finden können. Da gibts auch nichts zu lachen, viele wissen überhaupt nicht, dass die Schriftzüge auf den Pneus seit 01.03.2005 ertastbar sind
> 
> Grüße Google



Alles richtig. Und seit 01.01.2007 kann man den Schriftzug auch erriechen. Michelin riecht nach Schnecken, Schwalbe nach Trabbi, Ritchey nach Cheesburger, usw.! Neuheiten für 2008 sind dann verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen. Es darf dann nach herzenslust geschlemmt werden.
 

Um auch noch was richtiges beizutragen würde ich auch den Nobby 2,25 empfehlen. Der ist für unsere Breiten eine gute Wahl. Ich persönlich bin von Michelin enttäuscht, da der Verschleiß (A.T., dry, usw.) extrem hoch ist. Mit Schwalbe habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen.

Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (4. September 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin von Michelin enttäuscht, da der Verschleiß (A.T., dry, usw.) extrem hoch ist. Mit Schwalbe habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen.



das kann ich bestätigen. Schwalbe ist die bessere Wahl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. September 2007)

Und Conti ist auch Mist!


----------



## CB63303 (4. September 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

wollte mich mal zurückmelden von meinem Alp-X... und kann direkt ins Thema Nobby Nic 2.25 (den hatte ich drauf) einsteigen:

Reifen ist m.E. voll in Ordnung, guter Grip und Traktion, und rollt auch überraschend leicht: Obwohl ich nicht schwerer als einige Mitfahrer war habe ich die beim ganz normalen "bergab rollen" auf Straße überholt, und die waren mit der "Albert / Smart Sam" Kombination unterwegs. 

Der Reifen ist durch die recht weit auseinanderstehenden Stollen relativ anfällig für Cuts und Stollenverlust. Besonders der Hinterreifen hat natürlich schon etwas gelitten... aber man will ja schließlich auch ein bißchen Spaß haben! 

Vom Grip und Pannensicherheit/Haltbarkeit glaube ich ist der Albert 2.25 noch eine Spur stabiler, ist aber auch etwas schwerer und rollt nicht ganz so leicht. Da muss halt jeder selbst seine Prioritäten setzen.

Zurück zum Thema: War eine echt schöne Tour   abseits der üblichen ausgetretenen Pfade, von Mittenwald (eigentlich Seefeld) nach Vicenza, 12.500 hm, 450km, jede Menge echt harte trails aber auch schön flowige Abschnitte. Leider auch 3 Regentage auf denen nicht viel zu gewinnen war, und die lagen auch noch an den Etappen die echt schöne trails - aber leider im Wald mit vielen Wurzeln - hatten... do lief dann garnix.
Zu schieben gabs natürlich auch, hielt sich aber noch in Grenzen. Tragen war nur ganz wenig angesagt.

Der Veranstalter hatte Super Hotels gebucht, teilweise mit Schwimmbad, wirklich erste Sahne. Da kam abends richtiges Wellness Feeling auf  

Wir hatten einen Super Guide, ein echter Abfahrtskönig... der Knabe hat einen Nicolai Helius FR mit Rohloffnabe und 17 (!) kg die Berge hochgewuchtet dass es die wahre Pracht war. Ein Laufrad war ähnlich schwer wie bei mir der ganze Satz... Und wie man sich denken kann war er in den Downhill Trial Passagen auch nicht schlecht unterwegs... (Neid...). Da hätten einige von Euch sicher Ihren Spaß gehabt! Bin das Ding mal kurz gefahren, ein Gefühl wie auf einem beachcruiser mit Sand im Getriebe, und das alles absolut unkaputtbar. Macht wohl Sinn wenn man jedes Jahr 7-8 mal über die Alpen fährt!

Sonntag abend bin ich dann daheim wieder angekommen, etwas müde (Zimmernachbar hat jede Nacht die große Säge ausgepackt   ). Jo, und der Einstieg zurück ins Alltagsleben fiel mir echt nicht leicht... 

Dieses Wochenende werde ich erstmal auf Familie machen, aber nächstes (15/16.9) steht wieder offen. Wie schon früher gesagt würde mich der Vogesenweg oder eine schöne Kahltalumrundund noch reizen. Mal schaun wie bis dahin das Wetter aussieht und wer von Euch Mitstreitern noch Zeit und Lust hat?!?

Ciao... CB


----------



## Kulminator (4. September 2007)

Hi Christian,

welcome back ... 
Wir lesen, daß du eine interessante Woche hattest.... 

Gruß Roman


----------



## Google (5. September 2007)

Moin, moin allerseits

Schon mal versehentlich anstatt Gesäßcreme oder Melkfett Haargel in die Kimme geschmiert? Zumindest liegt nun ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht auch in dieser noch relativ unerforschten Sparte vor. Empfehlung: Bei den altbewährten Cremes bleiben.  

Grüß Dich CB. Das Alltagsleben, noch schlimmer das Arbeitsleben, würde mir nach solch wunderbaren Tagen auch ziemlich schwer fallen.

Zum Thema Alpencross werd ich mich die Tage hier mal umhören, ob für 2008 wieder Interesse besteht, wir irgendwas machen oder ich mich dranhängen kann 

Eine Kahltalrunde in einer gemäßigten Grundgeschwindigkeit mit einer ordentlichen Pause kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ich muß nur mal schauen ob irgendwas an dem WE schon verplant ist. Für den Vogesenweg kann ich mich momentan nicht so begeisternaber das kann sich auch schnell ändern. 

Gestern war ich mit Siam eine Runde drehen. Mensch, mir war es schweinekalt. Ich hab kein Bock auf Herbst/Winter. 

Was gibts sonst noch.

Klasse Sache mit der neuerlichen Trikotinitiative 

Was ist eigentlich mit den restlichen Wölfen hinsichtlich MTB-Touren unter der Woche? Da läuft ja so gut wie nix mehr? Luft draussen oder geht jetzt alles per Telefon?  

Was machen eigentlich die derzeit so ruhig gewordenen Wölfe?  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (5. September 2007)

Fohns ist noch da.
aber derzeit bockig auf gar nix. zumindest nix großes und weiteres.
nur spontane ausritte mit der Fohnsin.
liegt bestimmt am wetter...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. September 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Fohns ist noch da.
> aber derzeit bockig auf gar nix. zumindest nix großes und weiteres.
> nur spontane ausritte mit der Fohnsin.
> liegt bestimmt am wetter...




Geht mir genauso.
Muss mein Bike auch noch in Schuss bekommen. 
Und immer dieser Regen, da wird man auch nicht richtig wach.
Werde aber mal gucken das ich mich nächste Woche mal an Google drannwerfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. September 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> nur spontane ausritte mit der Fohnsin.



... hmmm... wie meint er das wohl ????


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. September 2007)

Ein Grund mehr Assos treu zu bleiben.

Tja, arbeitsbedingt geht unter der Woche eben wenig. Bleibt das WE, sofern nicht andere Termine oder Verpflichtungen einer Tour im Wege stehen.

@Kulmi - die Gedanken sind frei.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den restlichen Wölfen hinsichtlich MTB-Touren unter der Woche? Da läuft ja so gut wie nix mehr? Luft draussen oder geht jetzt alles per Telefon?
> 
> Was machen eigentlich die derzeit so ruhig gewordenen Wölfe?
> 
> ...



Moin,
ich habe mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder für eine Tour mit dir eingetragen  
Ging die letzten Wochen irgendwie gar nicht...Job, Wetter und dann noch keine Lust  
Sollte das Wetter morgen total verrückt spielen, können wir ja noch mal telefonieren.

Tschö,
Marco.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. September 2007)

Bei mir geht in der Saison unter der Woche auch nicht viel.

Alles was wir fahren wird auch hier besprochen.


----------



## Google (5. September 2007)

Wow. So viele Äusserungen  Da bleibt momentan wohl nur das WE...wenn überhaupt. Das sollte ma sich erhalten soweit möglich.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr Assos treu zu bleiben.


 Grade hab ich B.O.C.-mist zurück geschickt. Hast Du/Ihr einen guten Tipp wo man derzeit recht günstig Radlerhosen (Assos) erwerben könnte ? Nach mehreren Kaufversuchen von Hosen in der mittleren Preisklasse (seit Monaten !!) muß ich feststellen, daß die seinerzeit von Tchibo angebotenen Hosen günstiger und um Längen besser waren. Man glaubt es kaum.  Nur bieten die keine mehr an  Und Qualität anderweitig kostet 


Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ich habe mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder für eine Tour mit dir eingetragen


Schön, das Du mal wieder dabei bist  Jetzt können wir nur noch auf gutes Wetter hoffen....und das meine Erkältung nicht schlimmer wird  Schon bei der gestrigen Tour habe ich geahnt, dass was im Anflug ist. Ich schicke Dir ne SMS wenns nicht klappt. Wenns klappt dann sind wir zu dritt.

@[email protected] Hast Du mittlerweile gescheite Kleidung ? Wenn nicht befürchte ich, dass man Dich dieses Jahr nicht mehr lange sehen wird...

Guuds nächtle.......oder wir früher?!

Bis bald im Wald ?


Google


----------



## KillerN (5. September 2007)

Wie siehts mit Freitag Abend aus ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. September 2007)

Gute Hosen haben ihren Preis. Assos gibt's nicht für kleines Geld. Angebote gibt's i.d.R. kaum, da die Dinger einen Einheitspreis haben, von dem kaum ein Händler abgeht.

Du stehst leider vor einer Grundsatzfrage, die ich dir nicht beantworten kann.
 

Wenn ich jedoch die Entscheidung zu treffen hätte, dann geht Qualität vor Preis. Gönn dir die Hose, atme tief durch und ignoriere den Igel in der Tasche. 
Sie ist's wert.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Hast Du mittlerweile gescheite Kleidung ? Wenn nicht befürchte ich, dass man Dich dieses Jahr nicht mehr lange sehen wird.



Meinst du Mütze, Schal und Handschuhe  
Was versteht man unter gescheite Kleidung????
Habe mitlerweile eine Lange Radlerhose und eine Dickere Jacke.
Was fehlt noch??


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. September 2007)

Zum Thema Radklamotten.

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo_5186.htm 

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (6. September 2007)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jhs (6. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich moechte mich erstmal vorstellen. Ich bin im Mai aus Jever zugezogen, nachdem ich seit Dezember viel Zeit in Steinheim verbracht habe.
Als urspruengliches Nordlicht bin ich Rennrad-aehnliche Geraete gefahren.
Ich nenne ein Cyclocross-Rad mein eigen (ein Rennrad mit Cantibremsen), welches ich allerdings nur als Rennrad betreibe. Vielleicht kommen diesen Winter ja mal echte Crossreifen drauf  
Ausserdem steht im Keller ein 26 Zoll Triathlonrad, welches ich seit dem Aufbau aber nur ein paar Meter bewegt habe. Beim Haendler in Jever stehen noch ein Winterrennrad und ein Sprintrad, beide mehr oder weniger in Einzelteilen. Er ist ein super-Schrauber, aber hatte gerade seinen 3. Herzinfarkt in einem Jahr. Aber er versichert mir dass er die Raeder ueber den Winter aufbaut  Mal sehen was da noch passiert.
Den wiedereinstieg in den Radsport habe ich vor 2 Jahren auf einem "Crossracebike" (neudeutsch fuer Trekkingrad mit sportlicher Geometrie) geschafft. Meine bessere Haelfte, welche auch der Grund fuer den Umzug war, faehrt dieses Rad aber nun mehr als ich selber.
Da diese Gegend ja einiges an MTB potential bietet habe ich mir ein Corratec Superbow Race bestellt, welches hoffentlich heute oder morgen kommt  
Meine bessere Haelfte ist MTB-technisch mit einem Cube LTD3 ausgestattet, welches aber von ihr bisher nur sehr wenig bewegt wurde. Sprich, wir sind beide mehr oder weniger blutige Anfaenger, was das MTB fahren angeht.
Leider habe ich Umzugs- und Arbeitsbedingt diese Radsaison auch mehr oder weniger verpennt (bisher ca. 200km dieses Jahr  ) -- aber ich werde diesen Winter versuchen wenigstens ab und zu ein wenig zu fahren. Meine bessere Haelfte moechte dies auch versuchen. Starten werden wir dieses Unterfangen in ein paar Wochen in der Bretagne - ist zwar kein Fahrradurlaub per se, aber die Raeder sollen mit, und wir planen ein paar schoene Touren.

Das ist auch der Grund, dass ich mich hier melde -- konditionell wird das wohl sobald nichts mit euch zu fahren (auch wenn sich das hier alles super anhoert  ), aber meine bessere Haelfte braucht noch mindestens eine Winterhose damit sie sich in der Bretagne nicht den Allerwertesten abfriert  Kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben, wo es einen Laden gibt der Frauentraegerhosen fuehrt? (oder heissen die Dinger "Radbody" bei Frauen ) Ansonsten werden wir wohl bei Rose bestellen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal fuer die hoffentlich zahlreihen Antworten (auch wenn ich nicht allzu optimistisch bin -- ich habe den Thread durchgesucht, und das hoert sich ja eher duerftig an, was Radsportgeschaefte angeht). Ich wuensche euch weiterhin gute Fahrt und Happy Trails.

PS: Irgendwann schaffe ich es hoffentlich auch mal an den Touren die ihr hier anbietet teilzunehmen!   Das hoert sich ja SUPER an


----------



## Kulminator (6. September 2007)

Hi jhs,

willkommen bei den Spessartwölfen... zum Einstieg sind die regelmässigen GA Touren (GA = Grundlagenausdauer) durchaus geeignet. Musst mal nach den entsprechenden Ankündigungen schauen...

Zum Thema Bikeklamotten: ich kann den Fahrrad Böttgen in Frankfurt Bornheim empfehlen. Ist zwar nicht ganz billig und man wird nicht immer als "Kunde" behandelt, aber die Marken und die Auswahl sind echt gut...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. September 2007)

Das Wochenende naht , Zeit sich so langsam mal Gedanken über 'ne Tour zu machen. 

Gerüchten zufolge hat Ede einen jungfräulichen Trail am Hahnenkamm erspäht. Wie sieht's denn aus, Sonntag 11.00 h B8?


----------



## Google (6. September 2007)

...zurück zur heutigen Tour  

Mir gehts ganz gut, die Tour kann steigen wenns nicht noch regnet  

@[email protected] Willkommen im Forum  Einfach weiter mitlesenund schreiben und wenn Dich eine Tour interessiert, einfach fragen ob das was für Dich ist. Mit guten Bikeläden, gerade hinsichtlich Bekleidung kann ich auch nur passen. Etwas weiter weg ist Hibike in Kronberg im Taunus(auch online), in Frankfurt an der Kleinmarkthalle ist noch ein größeres Geschäft, Name fällt mir leider jetzt nicht ein.

@[email protected] Wenn Du den Winter durchfahren willst, dann brauchste noch ein bisserl Grundausstattung. Ist ein etwas längeres Thema, vielleicht bist Du nächste Woche bei einer Tour dabei dann können wir drüber reden. Die Klamotten vom Aldi ab Montag sind aber auf alle Fälle ein Anfang und gut für den kleinen Geldbeutel. Wenn Dir eine Hose passt dann schlag zu, Trikot und Jacke, etc. sind bis zu gewissen Kältegraden auch noch ok.

@[email protected] Am Sonntag würde ich gerne mit, kann aber wieder nur am Samstag  (Zu 99,9%). Wenn es anderen ebenso geht´dann kann ich auch den B8 Parkplatz 11:00 Uhr anbieten. Dazu reiche ich gratis ein Heißgetränk im Naturfreundehaus   mal gucken ob die Geier drauf springen, Harr Harr

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. September 2007)

Du meinst den Thoet. Der ist auch in der Kaufhof Sportarena. 

Standardmarken hat er in entsprechender Auswahl. Wer's jedoch stylish mag, der sollte woanders shoppen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Freitag Abend aus ?
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Al Cappucino ( Heißeracker) offen bis 23:30 Uhr

Schluchthof bis 23:00 Uhr. 

Wetter bescheiden, Wolfsanteil sehr bescheiden außer mir hat keiner gezuckt.


Grüße 
Patrick


----------



## KillerN (6. September 2007)

Ja schade eigentlich, aber schonmal gut das wir die Öffnungszeiten haben, die vermerke ich mir gleich. 

Ich werde dann vielleicht am Samstag in den Taunus fahren und dort schöne Trails abfahren, wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, einfach schreiben !  
Wenn ich morgen gutes Wetter (kein Regen) für Samstag sehe, werde ich auch einen LMB Eintrag machen.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Mal schaun wann sich eine gelegenheit für eine "Späteinkehr" ergeben wird.


----------



## Google (7. September 2007)

Es hat zwar kein Wolf "gezuckt", fahren muß ich aber trotzdem Morgen, deshalb der Last-Minute-Eintrag:

*Samstagstour​*
Vielleicht fährt ja der eine oder andere doch mit. Es soll der schönere (wärmere) Tag vom WE werden  Ausserdem wird es ein seehr gemütliches Tempo weil ich (immer noch) irgendwas ausbrüte, meine Beine fühle ich alle Zeit. Wer also hochpowern will muß oben warten  

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (7. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ja schade eigentlich, aber schonmal gut das wir die Öffnungszeiten haben, die vermerke ich mir gleich.
> 
> Ich werde dann vielleicht am Samstag in den Taunus fahren und dort schöne Trails abfahren, wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, einfach schreiben !
> Wenn ich morgen gutes Wetter (kein Regen) für Samstag sehe, werde ich auch einen LMB Eintrag machen.
> ...



*EDIT:* Link zum LMB Eintrag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5103

(eigentlich wollte ich nur ändern und nicht zitieren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (7. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Es hat zwar kein Wolf "gezuckt", fahren muß ich aber trotzdem Morgen, deshalb der Last-Minute-Eintrag:
> 
> *Samstagstour​*
> Vielleicht fährt ja der eine oder andere doch mit. Es soll der schönere (wärmere) Tag vom WE werden  Ausserdem wird es ein seehr gemütliches Tempo weil ich (immer noch) irgendwas ausbrüte, meine Beine fühle ich alle Zeit. Wer also hochpowern will muß oben warten
> ...



Je nach Wetter und Planung komme ich vielleicht mit. Ich kann aber jetzt noch nicht fest zusagen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (8. September 2007)

Moin,

hab ein bisschen lange gefeiert, mit 11:00 Uhr wird das bei mir nix. LMB ist wieder draussen  

Ich fahre *vielleicht *heute später los, *vielleicht* fahre ich auch mal wieder seit Jahren beim Biketreff an der Kilianusbrücke um 14:00 Uhr mit.

Aber *vielleicht *wirds nun doch der Sonntag, das klärt sich in Kürze.

Auch wenn für den Sonntag keiner (ausser Björn) "gezuckt" hat, wollte ich mal fragen ob *vielleicht *doch jemand fährt  

Wenn ichs wüßte würd ich mich *vielleicht* dranhängen können  

*Vielleicht* könnt sich ja mal einer äussern was er so macht  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. September 2007)

*Vielleicht* könnt sich ja mal einer äussern was er so macht  

Grüße

Google[/QUOTE]


Hi,

da letzte Woche der Kindergeburtstag   ausgefallen ist, sind wir armen Eltern heute dran. 
Auf der letzten 80km Kahltal-undüberdieHügelzurück-Tour habe ich mir einen deftigen Virus eingefangen, der mir die Nebenhöhlen diese Woche zur Qual gemacht hat. Jetzt wieder soweit ok.
Morgen habe ich meiner Tochter versprochen mit ihr ab Schöllkrippen zur Kahlquelle-undüberdieHügelzurück-Birkenhainer zu fahren. Da nehme ich Euch Wölfe besser nicht mit  
Und dann ist erst einmal für 3 Wochen Essig mit biken und ich werde 3 Kilo zunehmen (sofern mir die Montezuma sie in Mexiko wieder nicht abnimmt :kotz: )

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. September 2007)

Morsche, das scheint ein ruhiges WE zu werden. Mal sehen ob morgen ein Ründchen zusammen geht. Noch bin ich willens ab 11.00 zu fahren. 

Ob sich noch Mitstreiter finden?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. September 2007)

An alle : Heute 13 Uhr B8. Bis jetzt kommen Frank und ich.

Bruder morgen ab 13 Uhr wäre möglich.


----------



## Google (8. September 2007)

@Bruder Jö[email protected] *Vielleicht* fährst Du ja heute mit  *Vielleicht* kommt sogar bike69. Wie gesagt: Alles * vielleicht *

Fest ist heute nur 13:00 Uhr B8 


@[email protected] Vielleicht kannst Du ja Dein Gewicht halten  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. September 2007)

@Ede - das wird heute nichts. Ich hab noch einige Dinge am Schreibtisch zu erledigen und später will ich zu den Lions.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. September 2007)

Bruder geht es denn um 11Uhr ? Da müßte ich mich zwar beeilen aber bevor gar nichts geht.

Ansonsten ist es ganz schön dünn was hier so läuft. Hab mal z.B. bei den Plauschern geschaut ,da sind für heute 9 Leute beim Wahlto angemeldet!!!

Woran liegt es ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. September 2007)

So, Ihr Superbiker dann fahr ich mal alleine los. Wenn nächstes WE wieder so viel hier los ist dann hänge ich mich bei den Plauschern dran. Da geht wenigstens was.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. September 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So, Ihr Superbiker dann fahr ich mal alleine los. Wenn nächstes WE wieder so viel hier los ist dann hänge ich mich bei den Plauschern dran. Da geht wenigstens was.



Sorry Ede, aber ich habe Kinder Wochenende. 
Nächste Woche geht wieder was! 

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2007)

Short activity report - 
immerhin hat es heute zu 45km über die Birkenhainer mit meiner Tochter gereicht. Beziehungsarbeit ist angesagt.

Wünsche Euch erfolgreiche Wochen, wäre gern (bei akzeptablen Wetter) bei der nächsten Woendetour dabei  

Mal sehen, ab ich diese Woche am Shirtlayout weiterarbeiten kann

Grusz, der Kombinatschef


----------



## Kulminator (9. September 2007)

Hier mein kurzer Statusbericht:
Samstag NAchmittag Kaffee und Kuchen, Abends zum Dinner ins First Class Restaurant, heute nach dem späten Frühstück ins Wirtshaus zu Entenbrust und Knödel. Nachmittag dann noch einen Eisbecher und ne 3/4 Tüte Colorado - ich darf mich nicht wundern, wenn die Wanne immer grösser wird....

Schöne Woche noch....

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (10. September 2007)

Moin, moin

@Ede, [email protected] Damits nicht dünn bleibt, habe ich schon mal wieder meine Tourenangebote ins LMB eingestellt  


......und frage gleich mal bei @CB und den [email protected] an wie es aussieht mit der Kahltalumrundung kommendes WE ?  Die ungefähren Tourendaten würden mich auch mal interessieren. Ein Grooven rund ums Kahltal in einer größeren Gruppe wäre doch mal wieder was?   


Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (10. September 2007)

Bike69 und ich haben am sonntag eine schöne GA-tour gefahren. Mainspacking extreme 
nun die info insbesondere für unseren Google:
bekanntes eiscafe in sulzbach schließt am 24.10. zum winterschlaf.

grüße vom fohns.


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich wieder zurück... War eine Woche in Barcelona arbeiten, aber wenn ich mir das Wetter und die Temperaturen hier so anschaue, wär ich wohl doch lieber dort geblieben.... Aber nach dem ich ja mein Bike zu Hause gelassen habe, konnte ich es ja nicht verantworten, es noch länger warten zu lassen...


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (10. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ......und frage gleich mal bei @CB und den [email protected] an wie es aussieht mit der Kahltalumrundung kommendes WE ?  Die ungefähren Tourendaten würden mich auch mal interessieren. Ein Grooven rund ums Kahltal in einer größeren Gruppe wäre doch mal wieder was?



wenn ich zu dieser Zeit nicht bei 27 °C auf den Kanaren in der Sonne liegen würde, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei... Wir sind die Tour in einer leichteren Version ja kürzlich mit dem High-Speed Kombi gefahren. Ist sehr empfehlenswert... 

Ach ja: Anfang-Mitte Oktober wird es wieder eine Indian Summer Tour nach/ab Lohr/Main geben... Näheres in Kürze....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. September 2007)

Kannichdaschonmalmeinenwunschterminanmelden? Der 06.10.würde passen.  

Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, wir kommen wieder heil vom Lago zurück.


----------



## Kulminator (10. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kannichdaschonmalmeinenwunschterminanmelden? Der 06.10.würde passen.




Den Termin merk ich mir schon mal vor...


----------



## Google (10. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wenn ich zu dieser Zeit nicht bei 27 °C auf den Kanaren in der Sonne liegen würde, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei... Wir sind die Tour in einer leichteren Version ja kürzlich mit dem High-Speed Kombi gefahren. Ist sehr empfehlenswert..


 Ich dachte die von CB angesprochene Kahltalumrundung meint eher die darumliegenden Hügelchen?  Na mal abwarten wie CB sich äussert. Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich bei der Lohrtour auch wieder dabei.

@[email protected] wohin seit Ihr denn gefahren ?


Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (10. September 2007)

haben irgendwo zwischen sulzbach und klingenberg gewendet (war schon spät) und sind ins eiscafe nach sulzbach.
bei mir warens ziemlich genau 100km.


----------



## CB63303 (10. September 2007)

Hallo,

wenn das Wetter nächstes WE mitspielt und bei entsprechendem Interesse würde ich gerne eine Kahltalrunde anbieten.

Wie bereits früher gesagt: Den "Birkenhainer-Eselsweg" Teil bis zum Engländer kennen ja schon einige, ist echt schön zu fahren, tolle Landschaft, nette Wege, ab Eselsweg dann traillastig bis Engländer. 

Der Dr. Degen Weg ab Engländer zurück hat mich aber nicht so begeistert, zu viele Ortsdurchfahrten und Teer, ist halt auch ein dichter besiedeltes Gebiet. Deshalb wollte ich mal nach einer schöneren Variante Ausschau halten. Das wäre die gestellte Aufgabe! Pfadfinder und Ortskundige sind also ausdrücklich willkommen!

Insgesamt waren es beim letzten Mal ca 85km und 1600hm (geht halt immer so auf und ab, aber summiert sich auch).

Momentan sagt der Wettertrend fürs WE zumindest trockenes Wetter und Temperaturen bis 20Grad vor... und verwöhnt wurden wir von diesem Sommer ja eh nicht!! Wenns dabei bleibt und noch ein paar mitziehen könnte es eine echt spaßige session werden!

Gruß,

CB


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. September 2007)

@CB Das mit der Kahltalrunde klingt gut. Leider kann ich am Samstag erst nachmittags, wird also wahrscheinlich nix bei mir...


@Google: Würde heute Abend gerne mitfahren, aber Tempo mittel ist mir heute zu viel... Nach einer Woche Tapas-Fresserei in Spanien und Geburtstagsorgien am Wochenende werde ich heute lieber auf einer gemütliche Runde durch die Wälder kriechen.


----------



## Google (11. September 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @CB Das mit der Kahltalrunde klingt gut. Leider kann ich am Samstag erst nachmittags, wird also wahrscheinlich nix bei mir....


 Hat jemand etwas von Samstag gesagt  Noch gehen bei mir beide Tage, ob Sa oder So hängt vom Guide ab  Sonst keiner mehr Interesse ??





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Google: Würde heute Abend gerne mitfahren, aber Tempo mittel ist mir heute zu viel... Nach einer Woche Tapas-Fresserei in Spanien und Geburtstagsorgien am Wochenende werde ich heute lieber auf einer gemütliche Runde durch die Wälder kriechen.


Gemütlich käme mir entgegen  "mittel" steht immer drinne und wenn es das letzte mal nach mir gegangen wäre, dann wären wir sicherlich nicht GERAST  Kannst Dir es ja noch überlegen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. September 2007)

Servus,

die Kahltalumrundung ist mir am WE zu heftig  da ich mit dem Bruder am Montag 2 Wochen an den Lago di Garda  fahre!
Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas von Samstag gesagt



Hmm, hab ich mich wohl verlesen... Also Samstag geht bei mir nicht. Sonntag sieht bis jetzt gut aus...




Google schrieb:


> Gemütlich käme mir entgegen  "mittel" steht immer drinne und wenn es das letzte mal nach mir gegangen wäre, dann wären wir sicherlich nicht GERAST



Ok, ich würde aber gerne etwas früher starten... Schau gerade aus dem Büro auf die Hörsteiner Weinberge und entdecke ein paar Sonnenstrahlen. Ich denke ich werde so gegen 16.00 Uhr starten, wenn hier nichts gravierendes passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. September 2007)

Na ja, ne Gardaseeumrundung wäre mir auch lieber  

Heute 16:00 Uhr, da muß ich passen. Wir starten erst 17:30 Uhr von Hanau aus. Ich glaub wir fahren heute mal wieder trailig  

Grüße

Google


----------



## CB63303 (11. September 2007)

Hallo,

für die Kahltal Umrunder am WE: 

@ Google, jazzman etc: Bei mir sind prinzipiell Sa und So möglich. Aber: Wetterbericht sieht momentan für Sonntag ziemlich gut aus, und wäre mir auch von der Logistik eigentlich lieber...

Rocky: Was heißt "zu heftig"? Das ist keine Entschuldigung, kannst Dich am Montag doch im Auto erholen    Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und tolles Wetter!!!

Gruß... CB


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die Kahltalumrundung ist mir am WE zu heftig  da ich mit dem Bruder am Montag 2 Wochen an den Lago di Garda  fahre!
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß.
> ...



hört sich nach 2 Wochen Faulenzen an, oder?????


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wir starten erst 17:30 Uhr von Hanau aus. Ich glaub wir fahren heute mal wieder trailig.



Wer ist denn "wir"? Dein Bike und Du oder wer fährt alles mit?

Da ich mich leider nicht wie geplant aus dem Staub machen konnte hab ich mich im LMB eingetragen und warte nachher am Parkplatz. Ich hoffe meine müden Tapas-Beine schaffen heute Euer Tempo an den Steigungen und auf den Trails. Werd noch mal schnell mein Akku an den Lader hängen, damit ich wenigstens noch ein bischen Notbeleuchtung mitnehmen kann.

Bis später...


----------



## Google (11. September 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wer ist denn "wir"?


Der Frank vom letzten mal ist wieder dabei......und wenn Du der Bergziege nicht wieder am Hinterrad versuchst zu hängen, dann wirds auch angenehm vom Tempo  

Bis denne


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. September 2007)

Ok, dann lass ich die Bergziege diesmal von dannen ziehen und versuche mich an dein HR zu hängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. September 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Rocky: Was heißt "zu heftig"?
> Gruß... CB


heftig = zu wenig Kneipen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hört sich nach 2 Wochen Faulenzen an, oder?????



Du musst gerade was sagen. Wir haben wenigstens die Bikes dabei! 
Machst du auf den Kanaren aktiv Urlaub? 
Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2007)

Nee Kulmi, mit Faulenzen wird das nichts. Irgendwie kommen wir die Hänge schon hoch. Aber dann warten Grinsetrails vom allerfeinsten. Da wird beim DH der Federweg mal wieder so richtig ausgenutzt.


----------



## BlackTrek (11. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee Kulmi, mit Faulenzen wird das nichts. Irgendwie kommen wir die Hänge schon hoch. Aber dann warten Grinsetrails vom allerfeinsten. Da wird beim DH der Federweg mal wieder so richtig ausgenutzt.


Ich bin ja so neidisch! Kann aber im Moment nicht weg, sonst hätte ich mich spontan angeschlossen. 

Viel Spass!


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du musst gerade was sagen. Wir haben wenigstens die Bikes dabei!
> Machst du auf den Kanaren aktiv Urlaub?
> Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
> 
> // Rocky



Kanaren = Seniorenparadies = nix aktiv Urlaub   

Man muss ja rechtzeitig mal schauen, wo man im Alter so hingehen kann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2007)

So schlimm isses also schon.  

Btw. - Wir trinken die erste Runde Mojito auf dein Wohl. 

In der neuen Bike haben sie jetzt wieder mal einen Lago Bericht. Ist glaub ich der 51.256te.  Aber egal - der Teich hat seinen eigenen Reiz und lohnt immer wieder.


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Btw. - Wir trinken die erste Runde Mojito auf dein Wohl.



das issn Wort  
Beim Gedanken an Mojitos schwelge ich in guten Erinnerungen an gute Zeiten...


----------



## Kulminator (13. September 2007)

uff... g e s c h a f f t ....

Ein kompletter Tag ohne Beiträge ist vollbracht. Ihr könnt jetzt wieder posten...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. September 2007)

Man ist hier viel los. 
Ich habe es fast geschafft, letzter Arbeitstag. 
@[email protected]
Wir fahren 2 Wochen zum Gardasee.
@[email protected]

// Rocky


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Man ist hier viel los.
> Ich habe es fast geschafft, letzter Arbeitstag.
> @[email protected]
> Wir fahren 2 Wochen zum Gardasee.
> ...



[neidmodusan]Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und kommt gesund wieder.  [neidmodusaus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. September 2007)

Jamann. Irgendwie den letzten Tag im Büro absitzen, dann morgen ein rauschendes Eintrachtfest im Waldstadion und am Sonntag die Eisgala des Tabellenführers in der ESH bewundern und dann geht's up.

Und, nein. Es ist kein Grund neidisch zu sein. Da unten wartet: 

kalorienreiches Essen, 
steilste, sonnenausgesetze, ewiglange Anstiege
langweiliges und immergleiches Bergpanorama 
fiese Eiscafes
lauer Cappu & Espresso und Tiramisu
mörderische Abfahrten
Vino, Grappa und Birra Bianco
hinterhältige Attacken auf die Lauchmuskulatur

Was soll daran schön sein? [grübel]


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jamann. Irgendwie den letzten Tag im Büro absitzen, dann morgen ein rauschendes Eintrachtfest im Waldstadion und am Sonntag die Eisgala des Tabellenführers in der ESH bewundern und dann geht's up.
> 
> Und, nein. Es ist kein Grund neidisch zu sein. Da unten wartet:
> 
> ...



Du hast die überfüllte Mojito-Bar vergessen in der wie jeden Abend trinken müssen!


----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jamann. Irgendwie den letzten Tag im Büro absitzen, dann morgen ein rauschendes Eintrachtfest im Waldstadion und am Sonntag die Eisgala des Tabellenführers in der ESH bewundern und dann geht's up.
> 
> Und, nein. Es ist kein Grund neidisch zu sein. Da unten wartet:
> 
> ...



... dann macht uns mal keine Schande ... viel Spass am Lago und passt bei den Tordurchfahrten etwas auf   ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... dann macht uns mal keine Schande ... viel Spass am Lago und passt bei den Tordurchfahrten etwas auf   ...



Ging der an mich?


----------



## CB63303 (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

wie schauts denn mit den Daheimgebliebenen am Sonntag aus? Wetterbericht ist optimal, die trails trocken, die Beine (hoffentlich) locker! Falls wir die Kahltalrunde angehen wollen müssen wir mal Mitfahrer und Startzeit sortieren...!!!

Also, Mutige voran! Google, jazzman, bleibt es dabei? Noch andere Kämpfer? Dann sollten wir so um 10.30 am B8 Parkplatz starten damit es nicht zu spät wird. 

Gruß.... CB


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. September 2007)

@CB Hallo, also von meinerseite aus geht es klar, ich bin dabei. Bin um 10.30 am Parkplatz.

Wie sieht denn die derzeitige Tourplanung aus? Wo solls lang gehen? Wie lange wird die Tour sein? Einkehr/Pause geplant?

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ging der an mich?



Könnte man fast meinen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Könnte man fast meinen.



Ich glaube es fast!
Warte wenn ich den (Kulmi) erwische...... 

// Rocky


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jamann. Irgendwie den letzten Tag im Büro absitzen, dann morgen ein rauschendes Eintrachtfest im Waldstadion und am Sonntag die Eisgala des Tabellenführers in der ESH bewundern und dann geht's up.
> 
> Und, nein. Es ist kein Grund neidisch zu sein. Da unten wartet:
> 
> ...





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du hast die überfüllte Mojito-Bar vergessen in der wie jeden Abend trinken müssen!



   
Ihr seid sooooo gemein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr seid sooooo gemein.



Komme doch mit.


----------



## Google (14. September 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schauts denn mit den Daheimgebliebenen am Sonntag aus? Wetterbericht ist optimal, die trails trocken, die Beine (hoffentlich) locker! Falls wir die Kahltalrunde angehen wollen müssen wir mal Mitfahrer und Startzeit sortieren...!!!
> 
> ...


  Und ich dachte schon hier läuft nix mehr hinsichtlich Kahltalumrundung. Ich bin dabei. Bis 10:30 Uhr am B 8 Parkplatz. Ansonsten schliesse ich mich den Fragen von Jazzman an  

Was ist mit Dir MtbEde ?  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Komme doch mit.



Genau. Platz im Auto wäre noch.


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Komme doch mit.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Genau. Platz im Auto wäre noch.



Shit, nee des geht net. Bei Euch muss ich soviel lache, da komm ich mim Waschbrettbauch widder zurück.  



Wie lang seid Ihr weg?  


Schade, ich kann wirklich nicht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. September 2007)

Für die Kahltalrunde würde mich der Asphaltanteil wegen meiner Allergie interessieren.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Shit, nee des geht net. Bei Euch muss ich soviel lache, da komm ich mim Waschbrettbauch widder zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 Wochen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 2 Wochen....




*platzvorneid*


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 2 Wochen....



Des glaub isch net.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. September 2007)

Was glaubsde nedd? 

Ist das wahr? In nur 2 Wochen zum Waschbrettbauch, allein durch einen Lagotrip? Wehe wenn du geschwindelt hast.


----------



## CB63303 (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

wir befinden uns im Jahre 2007 n Chr. Alle im thread sind im Urlaub oder von der Herbstdepression besetzt...Alle im thread? Nein!! Eine kleine Gruppe unbeugsamer MTB'ler hört nicht auf der Depression Widerstand zu leisten... 

Strecke: Kahltal Runde Birkenhainer/Eselsweg/tbd....
Abfahrt: Sonntag, B, 10.30
Ca 80 - 90 km
Ca 1500 - 1700 hm
Ca 19 - 22 Grad und Sonnenschein   
Asphalt: Minimal - ist also auch Allergiker-geeignet 

Einkehr: Am Engländer (nach ca 3h). Kaffee/Kuchen OK, ansonsten eher Biker-Küche, leicht Sauerkraut-lastig. Kann ja auch beschleunigend wirken    . Unterwegs gibts ansonsten keine richtige Tankstelle... also Flasche und Riegel einstecken.

Bis Engländer ist die Strecke bekannt. Ab dort gilt es eine schöne Route zu suchen (Dr. Degen Weg fand ich letztes Mal wg vieler Ortsdurchfahrten nicht optimal). Wir werden also bis Engländer erstmal locker durchfahren und dann beim Kuchen gemeinsam die weitere Route beschließen. Ich nehme eine Kompass Wanderkarte Spessart mit. Falls noch jemand eine andere hat wäre das eine gute Ergänzung!

LMB gibts keinen... Ihr wisst ja eh Bescheid! Und falls was dazwischenkommt: 0175 1844018.

Ich hoffe die Fragen sind alle geklärt? Dann bis Sonntag!

Gruß.... CB


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. September 2007)

Keine Sonntäglich Kahltalrunde...
da sitz ich schon im Fliescher, fliesche zur Ärwet (=Arbeit)

Habe die Woche Holland überstanden, mit 8,5%tigem Duvel aus Belgien läßt sich alles ertragen, auch die tägliche lekker Fritjes und lekker Krokettjes-Ration.

Werde heute den Tag noch mal nutzen und meine Tochter den Hahnenkamm hochscheuchen (oder ihr hinterherfahren)

Wünsche nette Tour morgen, bis zum nächsten Wochenende

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ging der an mich?



oooch ... wieso denn? 

Schoene Grusse von den Kanaren.... keine Neid bitte....


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. September 2007)

@Kulmi

hab kein Neid, bin ja morgen im 30Grad warmen, 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit nassen Monterrey, Mexico.  

Ohne Bike    

Hahnenkamm war heute trotzdem schön, geniales Wetter

Schöne Woche, der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. September 2007)

So Leutz, melde mich für die nächsten 2 Wochen up. Lagobiken statt Spessart ist jetzt erstmal angesagt. 

Have fun.


----------



## fohns (16. September 2007)

Bruder+Rocky
viel spaß!! 
Bruder, meinste nicht doch den waschbärbauch?

aus meinem geheimtraining ein kurzer bericht für @birkenhainerfreunde  
ich war wirklich geschockt, als ich heute bei der auffahrt in der birkenhainer glasscherben aus der fahrtstrecke entfernen musste. kurz hinter dem teilstück, wo die kleine "holzbrücke" in den matsch gelegt wurde, teilen sich die wege. bergab gesehen war auf der linken polterstrecke das glas aufem boden. sah mir nicht nach zufällig dort vergessen aus (grünes, weißes und braunes glas -- ohne erkennbare flaschen- oder gläserstücke in der nähe). 
sowas..........
ob da bikerfeindliche mächte am werk waren??
ich hoffe, dass sich dort niemand einen platten holt, also mal lieber obacht beim befahren der strecke!!

viele grüße, besonders an die urlauber, vom 
fohns.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. September 2007)

Rocky und Bruder: Ich wünsche Euch maximalen Fun und fahrt die Trails für mich mit.

Mein heutiges Geheimtraining war gar nicht so geheim es war die Tour vom CB63303 die angekündigte Kahltalrunde bei der wir zum Engländer gedüst sind und einen gelungenen Rückweg gepfadfindert haben.

Ansonsten ist es bestimmt förderlich für den Fortbestand einer MTB-Gruppe wenn jeder geheim fährt, und man dann abends im Thread lesen kann wo denn jeder so war.

Eine schöne Woche.

Grüße vom Mtb Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (17. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

danke für die Wünsche!
Wir werden die Trails am Lago rocken. 
Wenn wir zurück sind werden wir mal wieder einen Stammtisch einberufen.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## fohns (17. September 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es bestimmt förderlich für den Fortbestand einer MTB-Gruppe wenn jeder geheim fährt, und man dann abends im Thread lesen kann wo denn jeder so war.



genau.
man kann ja nicht alles offen machen, gelle


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. September 2007)

@Kahltalumrunder

Hallo zusammen, war eine schöne Tour gestern... Da wir ja von ein paar Sateliten überwacht wurden, habe ich deren Daten mal in ein Bild gepackt...


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2007)

*@jazzman, [email protected]* hatt einer von Euch GPS Daten? Wenn ja hätte ich sie gerne.

Oder *@Google* konntest Du Dir die Runde merken


----------



## Google (17. September 2007)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Google (17. September 2007)

Tach allerseits

@CB und der Rest der [email protected] Klasse Tour, klasse Wetter  Thanks for Guiding  

............Was ist das nur für ein Haufen hier geworden ??

Ich mach zukünftig auch nicht mehr viel offen und verabrede mich per PN oder Telefon......und lästere natürlich über die anderen  

Wenn Touren gepostet werden, dann nehme ich natürlich auch mal wieder daran teil  

Ansonsten: Zusammenreisen und sich mal wieder aktiver in der Gruppe beteiligen. Wir wollen doch alle nur das eine ? Oder ? 

@[email protected] Ja!  

Grüße

Google


Grüße

Google


----------



## CB63303 (17. September 2007)

Hallo Google, jazzman, Ede,

schaue gerade aus dem Fenster auf das Desaster dass sich draußen abspielt... da freut mich die Erinnerung an unsere geile Tour gestern umso mehr! War schön dass Ihr Euch eingefunden habt und mitgesucht habt!

Zum Thema "GEHEIM": Falls sich der ein oder andere ausgeschlossen fühlte weil ich keinen LMB gemacht habe, dann nehme ich das auf meine Kappe. Man möge es auf meine Unerfahrenheit mit den Gepflogenheiten zurückführen... Ich muss auch gestehen dass ich einige der comments unten nicht so ganz interpretieren kann... Ernst oder Ironisch?  

Andererseits: Wir haben hier im Forum wirklich in aller Breite und mehrmals diese Tour angesprochen, wann wir sie machen, worum es dabei geht, wolang es geht und wer Lust hat dran teilzunehmen. Es kann also keiner sagen dass irgendetwas dabei geheim gewesen sei (sonst wären wir ja gestern nicht zu viert gewesen ). Und im Zweifelsfall gilt immer noch der alte Spruch: "Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!" 

Jazzman: Danke für die Routeneinspielung! So'n GPS Spielzeug will ich auch haben   Ist auch schön an einigen Schlenkern zu sehen dass wir doch ab und zu ein wenig rumsuchen mussten  . 

Ein paar Gedanken zur Route: Der Downhill-Spaß auf den gewählten Wegen ab Engländer war nicht optimal. Da gibt es bestimmt besseres. Wir haben ja bereits Varianten gesehen die mehr Downhill-Spaß, aber auch ein paar hm mehr bringen. Die könnte man aber evtl. ausgleichen indem wir ab Johannesberg die (sehr schöne aber auch relativ lange) Schleife über Steinbach abkürzen und direkt über Hahnenkamm/Wasserlos/Emmerichshofen zurück zur B8 fahren. 

Beim nächsten mal könnte man auch versuchen den ersten downhill ab Engländer auf den Dr Degen Weg zu legen, denn der hat mehr Spaß gemacht als die Abfahrt nach Sailauf. Danach über Eichenberg irgendwie wieder auf den "Panoramaweg" zurück. Naja, schau mer mal! Bei so einer großen Runde gibts immer Raum für Varianten!

Bis dann.... CB


----------



## fohns (17. September 2007)

leute, leute........
lasst doch mal den ball im dorf und haltet die kirche flach.

zumindest für meine person kann ich sagen, dass ich Euch alle noch lieb hab und schmerzlichst vermisse.  

einerseits war ich aber letzte woche ein paar tage krank, hab deswegen auch nix gemacht. meine eh angeschlagene kondition muss ich auch wieder hochfahren. daher ist so eine tour - wie von kollegen CB63303 gestern angeboten - nix für mich.
andererseits fahre ich derzeit eben gerne spacking (wo eh keiner bock drauf hat oder zu früh fährt) und forstwege durch unseren geliebten spessart. halt meine geschwindigkeit, meine höhenmeter, meine kilometer.

wenn ich aus dem urlaub zurück bin, werde ich mich auch wieder freuen, mit den wölfen zu fahren. spätestens zu dem stammtisch bin ich wieder fit, um dabei sein zu können.
und seits gewiss: einen wolf hab ich immer bei mir


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. September 2007)

Sieht schon gut aus die Routeneinspielung Nico. 

CB: hast alles richtig gemacht!

Oli: Ich hoffe bald mal wieder mit Dir zu fahren. Wann kommst Du denn aus dem Urlaub zurück ?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (17. September 2007)

Wie sieht es denn Morgen am späten Nachmittag aus (wenn das Wetter mitspielt)? Ich würde eventuell mal paar Kilometer fahren. 
@Google: Ist doch eigentlich immer Dein Standardtermin...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fohns (17. September 2007)

Ede: 
erstes oktoberwochenende ist wohl mein nächstes bikewochenende.

Siam:
bei mir gehts leider nicht. komme zu spät von der arbeit...


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. September 2007)

Nachtrag zur Kahltalrunde...


Der Kampf mit der widerspenstigen Karte oder das tägliche Leiden eines Pfadfinder...


----------



## Google (18. September 2007)

Grüzi

Ich bins kurz im Stress (Ja habe ich manchmal auch  )

Mein PC ist seit dem WE im Ar§§§ ich kann nur mal kurz von der Arbeit reinschauen.

@[email protected] Das wird heute bei mir leider nix

Die kommenden Tage werde ich mich wohl auch eher dünne machen müssen...zumindest online  Da ist eine evtl. Abhilfe erst zum gegen kommenden WE in Sicht. Ich halt mich telefonisch auf dem Laufenden...oder mich einfach anrufen. Bin gerne irgendwo dabei 

Grüße

Google


----------



## CB63303 (18. September 2007)

Hallo Google,

apropos Kampf mit Karte: Ich glaube Du hast meine noch...    gib' sie mir einfach bei Gelegenheit zurück. Bis dahin kannst Du ja schonmal nach neuen Routen Ausschau halten  

Gruß...CB


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> apropos Kampf mit Karte: Ich glaube Du hast meine noch...


Ja hatt er. Hatt er mir vorhin am Telefon erzählt, als wir unsere Touren der nächsten Tage abgesprochen haben. Könnte passieren, das Deine Kahltalumrundung am kommenden Freitag gleich nochmal ansteht  

Hängt aber erstmal von ab wie wir uns nach dem *Donnertag* fühlen  

Also wer die Tage Langeweile hatt, darf sich gern anschließen ... da er nicht kann, werd ich hier auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (18. September 2007)

@Erdi

Kahltalumrundung die Zweite klingt nicht schlecht, aber Freitag kann ich leider nicht....


----------



## CB63303 (19. September 2007)

Hallo Jazzman,

habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und in Google Earth den Engländer Rückweg mal überarbeitet. Ohne Navi gibt es aber sicherlich keine Chance diesen Weg mit allen Abzweigen in der Praxis auch zu finden... kannst Du solche Google Earth Pfade über dein Navi anpeilen/abfahren? In Google Earth kann man die Pfade im Format *.kmz oder *.kml abspeichern...

Gruß... CB


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. September 2007)

@CB63303

Ich habe einen Konverter mit dem ich KML Files in GPX umwandeln kann. Die kann ich auf meinen Edge kopieren, dann sollte es eigentlich auch möglich sein, die Route nachzufahren.

Schick mir deine GoogleEarth Route als KML File mal zu.


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin FR, SA, SO in MA

Gruß Patrick


----------



## fohns (20. September 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

bin Do, Fr, Sa, So, Mo, Di, Mi, Do, Fr, Sa, So auch wech.
Euch ne schöne zeit und gute touren wünscht der 

fohns.


----------



## CB63303 (20. September 2007)

Jazzman,

hier ist der kml-file zum Rückweg ab Engländer. Leider rechnet Google nicht aus wieviele km und hm das sind... vielleicht hast Du ja das richtige tool um das auszurechnen.

Es sind auch ein paar Abschnitte drin bei denen ich was gesehen haben, Google aber keinen Weg anzeigt... aber nach dem Motto "Wo ein Wille..." sollte das echte Pfadfinder nicht stören  

Gruß... CB


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. September 2007)

@CB63303

Hab die Datei mal importiert und mit dem Hinweg zum Engländer vom Sonntag kombiniert. Das Ergebnis sind: 85km und 1700Hm

Allerdings führt die Route in der Tat durch Gegenden in denen auch auf meiner Karte keine Wege eingezeichnet sind....  Also am Besten in den Camelbag noch eine Kettensäge und ein Schlauchboot einpacken...   


Gruß
Jazzman


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Oder *@Google* konntest Du Dir die Runde merken


@Google, meint JA und deshalb gibt's morgen die Reload-Tour. Wer Zeit und Lust hatt. Wir starten morgen um ca. 10:00 beim Google und werden so 10:30-10:40 am B8 Parkplatz vorbeikommen ... wer Zeit und Lust hatt ist gern gesehen


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. September 2007)

Freitag, 10.30 Uhr Kahltal-Reload???   

Ich gehöre leider zu den wenigen Auserwählten, die am morgigen Freitag arbeiten dürfen... Daher bin ich leider nicht dabei...


Ist fürs Wochenende schon was geplant? Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich am Sonntag entweder die CTF-Tour in Neuses mitfahr oder ne gemütliche Runde durch die Alzenauer Wälder drehe...?


----------



## CB63303 (20. September 2007)

> Allerdings führt die Route in der Tat durch Gegenden in denen auch auf meiner Karte keine Wege eingezeichnet sind.... Also am Besten in den Camelbag noch eine Kettensäge und ein Schlauchboot einpacken...



@ jazzman: Na also, kein Problem wenn Du noch die Navi dazulegst... Gesamt km und hm klingen jedenfalls ganz vielversprechend 

@ Erdi & Google: Ein Glück dass ich mir diese elende Plackerei, den Staub und Schmutz, das anschließende Fahrrad putzen und den schlechten Kuchen beim Engländer morgen nicht antun muss und stattdessen ins Büro gehen darf...    ... und versaut mir ja meine Karte nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. September 2007)

Aufgrund des schönen Wetters haben wir unseren Mannheim Besuch verschoben. d.h. ich bike heute abend noch eine Runde, SA und SO ebenso.

Wer fährt Sa und/oder So mit ? Treffpunkt B8 Parkplatz.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. September 2007)

Servus Jungs,

gruesse aus Italien, uns geht es sehr schlecht den ganzen Tag nur Sonne und bergab...... 
Waren Heute auf dem Tremalzo und sind Stundenlang nur bergab gesoerft......
Gruss Bruder und Rocky


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2007)

CB63303 schrieb:


> ... und versaut mir ja meine Karte nicht...


Deine Karte hatt uns gute Dienste geleistet und ist noch heil  

Wir sind hinzus zum Engländer wie Ihr über B + E. Rückzugs haben wir uns für das Rote X entschieden, dem sind wir bis hinter Unterafferbach gefolgt und sind dann auf's Rote + gewechselt Richtung Johannisberg. Wir sind dann über die Rückersbacher Schlucht aus dem Spassart raus und dann Mainspacking. Ging soweit gut, nur ein paar kleine Verfahrer drinn gehabt.

Es war eine tolle Tour. Der Rückweg hatt zwar größeren Aspahltanteil, hatt dafür aber tolle Aussichten zu bieten.

Könnt Euch ja mal die Bilder anschauen.

Unsere Tourdaten von heute 111 KM 1536 HM.

Nach unseren beiden Touren von gestern und heute (gut 270 KM bei guten 3200 HM) langt's Google. Er macht SA und SO Pause. Wir fahren am Montag wieder zusammen. 11 Uhr bei Google. Wir fahren trailig alles um die B-Quelle bis wir keinen Bock mehr haben und irgendwo Einkehren  

Ach ja, Ihr könnt mal ordentlich über Ihn abledern. Er kriegt immer noch nix mit. Ist immer noch offline


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. September 2007)

Ich vermute mal, dass niemand bei dem schönen Wetter Lust hat, den Eselsweg, über die Birkenhainer (ab B8), auf dem Mainweg zurück nach Hanau, Sonntag morgens um 8 Uhr, fahren will  

Dann brauche ich ja auch keinen LMB zu machen


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. September 2007)

Sorry Torpedo aber 8 Uhr ist mir zu früh und Mainradweg Sonntags bei dem Wetter ist Slalom Deluxe.

Wie wär es mit einer trailigen Tour ab B8 ,11 Uhr ?


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. September 2007)

Eine trailige Tour klingt natürlich immer gut  
Wie sehen die Tourdaten aus?


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. September 2007)

Birkenhainer, Glöckle, Buchberg, Fernblick, Hahnenkamm
Fahrzeit 4-6Std. incl. Pause, ca. 1000 hm.


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. September 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Birkenhainer, Glöckle, Buchberg, Fernblick, Hahnenkamm
> Fahrzeit 4-6Std. incl. Pause, ca. 1000 hm.


 
Also wenn du mir noch bestätigst, dass du morgen fährst, bin ich um 11:00 Uhr in der Parkbucht an der B8. 
--
Gruß,
Torpedo


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2007)

Hallo Torpedo,

tut mir leid aber mir ist was dazwischen gekommen so daß ich erst nachmittags gegen 14-15 Uhr aufs Bike komme.Sorry.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (23. September 2007)

Gumo Zusammen,

habe zur Zeit auch wenn es schönes Wetter ist, nicht so die Motivation und das schlimme ist, das ich noch nicht mal weis warum 

@Rocky&[email protected] freue mich für euch und lasst die Berge ganz  

@[email protected] die Uhrzeit liest sich ganz gut, melde mich später bei Dir, wenn ich mehr weis.

Es sind fast alle im Urlaub, glaube ich muss auch noch mal planen  

Allen einen schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. September 2007)

Hallo???  Keiner mehr da...????


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, möchte ich am 6.10. oder 7.10. (oder evtl. auch beide Tage) auf Trailtour in die Vulkan-Eifel. Dort wurde ein neuer Trailpark eingerichtet. Da die Beschilderung noch nicht fertig ist, werden am 6.+7.10. dort wohl geführte Touren angeboten (kostenlos ab einer Teilnehmerzahl von 5 Bikern). Die Touren sind ca. 40-70km / 800-1500Hm.
http://www.eifelbike.de


Hätte von Euch jemand Interesse mit zu kommen?


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (27. September 2007)

Hola Amigos,
das Ende des Urlaubes naht schon wieder    aber ich sehe voller Vorfreude auf einen sonnigen Sonntag ohne Regen - dafuer in den heimischen Waeldern  .... Also wer Sonntag noch nix vorhat, sollte sich schon mal auf 11 Uhr an der B8 einstimmen....  
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Siam (28. September 2007)

Ich habe jetzt auch wieder einen echten Ansporn zu fahren. Wenn da nicht so ein Sch***wetter wäre!!!!!!
Jedenfalls muß ich nicht mehr so viel putzen (gut, habe ich sowieso fast nie gemacht ).





Gruß und auf besseres Wetter

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (29. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hola Amigos,
> das Ende des Urlaubes naht schon wieder    aber ich sehe voller Vorfreude auf einen sonnigen Sonntag ohne Regen - dafuer in den heimischen Waeldern  .... Also wer Sonntag noch nix vorhat, sollte sich schon mal auf 11 Uhr an der B8 einstimmen....
> Gruss Kulmi



So, der LMB ist jetzt drin. Wetter müsste lt. Vorhersage auch passen... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

Hi Bruder wieder da? 
Wie war es?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. September 2007)

Dann wollen wir unseren Kulmi doch mal nicht allein durch die Wälder radeln lassen. Hoffentlich kann ich mich morgen früh aufraffen.

Tja, die schönen Tage am Lago sind vorbei.  Was gibt's zu berichten? Klasse Touren, üppiges Essen, humorvolle Mitstreiter, nette Trails und geschmeidige DH's.  Zum Glück hat's die letzten 2 Tage auch da unten geregnet. Wer weiss, in welche Schlucht wir sonst noch gestürzt wären.  So ist in der Gruppe ausser einem Plattfuß und einem Speichenbruch nichts angefallen.


----------



## Kulminator (29. September 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir unseren Kulmi doch mal nicht allein durch die Wälder radeln lassen.



ohh, wie fürsorglich  

... noch jemand in der Gegend, der sich uns anschliessen möchte??


----------



## Kulminator (29. September 2007)

Ede? Hot Rod? fohns? bike69? Rocky? Christian? Jazzman? Torpedo? Google? Siam? Kombi? Matric? SofaSurfer? Silberfisch? Eisbären? Plauscher? und alle anderen, die hier mitlesen und gelegentlich posten? 

Wo sind eure Anmeldungen für morgen?


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. September 2007)

Hallo Urlauber,

ich kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht aufs Rad... Komme gerade von der Orchesterprobe mit der Bläserphilharmonie Rhein-Main und bin dort auch morgen den ganzen Tag zu Gange... 


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. September 2007)

Kulmi, locker bleiben. Im Notfall fallen wir eben allein über den Kuchen auf'm HK oder FB oder im Nfh her. Ist vielleicht auch nicht soo schlecht, dann bleibt mehr für uns übrig.  

Oder sind die Protagonisten aus Zucker und scheuen etwas Morgentau???


----------



## Lucafabian (29. September 2007)

Welcome back Bruder 


...wird es einen Bericht geben?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Kulminator (30. September 2007)

na Bruder, noch pannenfrei heimgekommen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. September 2007)

Kulmi wäre gern dabei gewesen bin aber das komplette WE in Mannheim gewesen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja, die Kette hat gehalten. Ich werde in der Mittagspause mal shoppen gehen und eine Neue kaufen. Danach bin ich wieder für alle Schandtaten offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CB63303 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Wölfe,

hatte leider noch zu tun und konnte mir nicht den ganzen Sonntag "freinehmen"... hat nur zu einer kleinen Runde in den Heimatwäldern gereicht. Kann mir vorstellen dass es besonders am sonnigen Nachmittag im Spessart traumhaft schön gewesen sein muss... 

Die kommenden 2 WE sind bei mir ausgebucht, Samstag gehts los: Eine Woche Wander- und Genießerurlaub in Südtirol mit der Familie    Sonne, Berge, Rotwein, leckeres Essen, schöne Hütten...  

Ich überlege noch ob ich mein bike mitnehmen soll... 

...würde eigentlich gerne nochmal übers Eisjöchl... Ist als Tagestrip ab/bis Meran zu dieser Jahreszeit allerdings schon eng, es wird ja leider schon recht früh dunkel. Muss mal schaun wo ich einsteige: Letztes Jahr sind wir schon vor Meran losgefahren, und das waren mit ein wenig auf-und-ab dann insgesamt fast 3000hm. 

Aber wenn man hinter dem 2. Tunnel im Schnalstal startet (der Teil bis dahin ist sowieso öde, besonders die Tunnel sind ätzend) bleiben nur noch ca. 2200hm und ca 60km  Bei schönem Wetter ist das eine traumhafte Tour mit einem galaktischen downhill  

Naja, mal schaun ob mein bike nicht doch noch irgendwo am Auto ein Plätzchen findet  

Ciao,

CB


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Oktober 2007)

Dann wünsch ich dir gutes Wetter. Am letzten Freitag hat's bis knapp 1.400 Meter runtergeschneit. Der Brenner war weiß. 

Aber wenn die Oktobersonne brennt, dann müsste das kein Thema mehr sein. Viel Spaß beim Törggelen.


----------



## CB63303 (1. Oktober 2007)

> Aber wenn die Oktobersonne brennt, dann müsste das kein Thema mehr sein. Viel Spaß beim Törggelen.



Hey, da scheint ja ein erfahrener Südtirol Urlauber zu sprechen der mit den lokalen Gepflogenheiten bestens vertraut ist


----------



## fohns (1. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

melde mich vom urlaub zurück.

am mittwoch wollte ich vielleicht ne hardcorespackentour nach klingenberg machen.
hat jemand interesse?

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Oktober 2007)

Na ja, viel Südtirolerfahrung ist's nicht. Aber so ein paar Gepflogenheiten kennt man eben.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Oktober 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> melde mich vom urlaub zurück.
> 
> ...



greez... 

Mittwoch Biken ist grundsätzlich eine gute Idee - weiss aber nicht, ob ich Lust auf Hardcorespacking habe? Wie hast du dir denn das alles so vorgestellt?


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. Oktober 2007)

mittwoch biken klingt grundsätzlich ganz gut. bei mir klappts aber nur vormittags und ich wär auch eher für was gediegenes waldiges...


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Oktober 2007)

Mittwoch 11 Uhr B8 ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. Oktober 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mittwoch 11 Uhr B8 ?



Bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Oktober 2007)

Mit Spacken hab ich's nicht. Ich tendiere eher zu einer Geländefahrt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Oktober 2007)

@MTBEde 

Mittwoch 11.00Uhr B8: Spackentour oder Geländetour?


----------



## fohns (2. Oktober 2007)

tendenz gelände?
wäre auch da mit dabei.
wer stellt denn eine tour ein?

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> wer stellt denn eine tour ein?



... eigentlich doch der, der fragt ? 

Geht aber auch ohne, oder? 11 Uhr B8 ist doch aussagekräftig...


----------



## fohns (2. Oktober 2007)

hätte ich gemacht beim mainspacking.
im gelände halt ich mich zurück und fahre denen nach, die guiden können  

also 11.00 uhr B8.
aber nur bei ausreichend gutem wetter!!!


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch mehr der Geländefahrer. Ich bin dann morgen um 11 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Oktober 2007)

@MtbEde
Fährst Du auf dem Weg zur B8 zufällig in Kahl den Seligenstädter Weg entlang oder oben am BMW Arnold vorbei? Wenn ja, kann ich da ja auf Dich warten.

Gruß
Niko


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2007)

Niko ich fahr mal so mal so . Wir können uns gern am BMW Arnold so ca.10:40 treffen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## fohns (3. Oktober 2007)

Edit.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2007)

Hey Jungs, das war heute mal wieder eine wirklich geschmeidige Runde zu viert.   Angenehme Gruppe, moderates Tempo und eine sehr gute Routenführung. Hat mir richtig Spass gemacht... 

Was war heute denn mit dem Rest der Meute?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2007)

Bin heute spontan mit ein paar Plauschern fremdgegangen.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bin heute spontan mit ein paar Plauschern fremdgegangen.



Erzähl wie wars?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie langweilig.  Scheinbar habe ich mich in eine Gruppe WAB-Liebhaber verirrt. Kaum kam mal ein Kieselstein in Sicht, sind sie geschlossen stehengeblieben und haben das Bike großräumig um das "Hindernis" herumgetragen.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Irgendwie langweilig.  Scheinbar habe ich mich in eine Gruppe WAB-Liebhaber verirrt. Kaum kam mal ein Kieselstein in Sicht, sind sie geschlossen stehengeblieben und haben das Bike großräumig um das "Hindernis" herumgetragen.



 die kenn ich


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2007)

Dass man auch immer wieder drauf reinfällt. [staun] Aber wenn dir das auch schon passiert ist, dann muss ich mich ja ncht schämen. [shy]


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Oktober 2007)

Und wenn sie dann mal so einen Stein befahren machen sie gleich 100 Fotos.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und wenn sie dann mal so einen Stein befahren machen sie gleich 100 Fotos.......



Tausend in Südtirol warens tausend! 
Duuuuuu, ach besser ich bin ruhig  

Das nächste mal kommst de mit, da machen wir dann 1000 Fotos wenn Du verweigerst oder Dein Bock scheut  
Bruder fand es zwar nicht so gut, war aber klar, waren ja auch nur komische Kerle, aber immerhin Kerle, dabei  


Ich wollt nochmal Frankfurt ins Spiel bringen, demnächst sollten wir mal, am besten wieder mit richtig komischen Kerlen, das ist immer recht lustig mit denen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Soso, durch die City will er riden. Wäre aber mal eine Abwechslung. Spontan fallen mir einige interessante Passagen ein, die wir in die Routenplanung einbeziehen können.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Rocky ist so ruhig, ist er krank?


...und Frankfurt bitte bei Nacht...[grusel]


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Oktober 2007)

Ja gerne aber ich falle erst mal ein paar Tage aus!
Mein geschundener Körper wird am Montag gerichtet mal schauen wie lange es dann dauert. 

//Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mein geschundener Körper wird am Montag gerichtet mal schauen wie lange es dann dauert.
> 
> //Rocky



lass dir doch nen Motor einbauen - dann tust du dir leichter bergauf...  

Wünsch dir jedenfalls schon mal alles Gute für die OP...   Lass was von dir hören wie es gelaufen ist...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

OP?


Wasn da los?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Ede - hast den den Zeitungsartikel dazu evtl. gelesen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

Morsche. Wurde ein Schweigegelübte abgelegt oder warum ist's so ruhig? 

Was steht am WE an? Die Wetteraussichten sind vielversprechend. Sonntag ist Adlertag, aber morgen mittag könnte ich mir 'ne lockere Runde vorstellen. Wie schaut's?


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Oktober 2007)

Servus Bruder,

ich will ja nicht stänkern, aber mit was fährst du? 

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

Mit meinem gelben Retrorenner.  Der Trend geht ganz klar zum Zweitbike.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Trend geht ganz klar zum Zweitbike.




Ohne großkotzig erscheinen zu wollen, er geht zum Drittbike


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ohne großkotzig erscheinen zu wollen, er geht zum Drittbike



Angeber.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

Aus vielfach bekannten Gründen muß ich die Existenz (m)eines Drittbikes verschweigen.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Oktober 2007)

aber nur wenn das drittbike bei hoher geschwindikeit nicht schmilzt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

Aus vielfach bekannten Gründen muß ich die Existenz dieser Jugendsünde verschweigen.  

Und da meine Jugend anerkanntermassen einige Zeit zurückliegt, stellt sich das Problem der modernen Materialien nicht. Oder hast du schon mal ein zusammengeschweißtes Wasserrohr schmelzen sehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (5. Oktober 2007)

ist bestimmt ein rennrad.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja, ich geb mich geschlagen.  

Als Vierzehnjähriger habe ich ein 10-Gang [flüstermodus]Rennrad[/flüstermodus] bekommen. Meine erste Handlung war die Demontage der Beleuchtung der der Schutzbleche. Wenn du es so siehst, war es ein [flüstermodus]Rennrad[/flüstermodus]. Aber hey, ich war jung und hatte kein Geld.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Oktober 2007)

Verräter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

War ja klar, dass du mich auch noch in die Pfanne haust. 

Ich kann doch nichts dafür. Ich hatte mich doch schon für'S Bonanzarad entschieden, nur gekriegt hab ich's eben nicht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Oktober 2007)

Hättest es ja verschweigen können!!! 
Aber nein du musstest es ja hier breittreten.
Selbst schuld.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2007)

Bruder, Bruder


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

Ist ja gut. Und wenn ich heute schon mein Coming out gebe: Ja, ich habe auch die DVD "Höllentour" zuhause im Regal. Ja, mir ist vollumfänglich bewusst, es handelt sich um einen Film über's Rennradfahren. So, und jetzt ist's gut.

Wer kommt morgen mit auf den Hahnenkamm? Ich will mich noch mal an der Achterbahn probieren.


----------



## fohns (5. Oktober 2007)

nix ist gut.
es wird nie wieder so sein, wies mal war.

alles dahin. 
alles umsonst.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2007)

Beichte akzeptiert - jetzt musst du noch dem "Bösen" abschwören !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. Oktober 2007)

*Hat jemand Lust ?*

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (5. Oktober 2007)

oooooooooh, Googli.
schön von Dir zu hören.
hätte auch lust, da mit zu fahrn.
aber ehrlich: ich vermutet, dass es noch zu früh ist, um da zu fahren. als ich gestern dort laufen war, sah noch alles sehr verwachsen aus...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> *Hat jemand Lust ?*
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Ich hätte lust, da es genau das richtige währe wegen meiner Körperlichen beschaffenheit.Da aber meine Schwiegereltern da sind wird das glaube nichts.
Werde aber mal gucken ob ich mich losreißen kann.
Melde mich noch mal.


----------



## Google (5. Oktober 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> sah noch alles sehr verwachsen aus...


Wie bereits im LMB-Eintrag geschrieben: "Mal sehen..." Es gibt genügend Alternativen zu fahren  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ede - hast den den Zeitungsartikel dazu evtl. gelesen?



Hab ich nicht, find ich aber gut.

Wann willst Du denn morgen mittag fahren?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, dass ich ab 13.30 Uhr daheim wegkann. Vorher muss ich noch einiges erledigen. 

Die Tour von Frank hört sich vielversprechend an, allerdings ist mir 11.00 h zu früh. Vielleicht gibt's ja die Chance unterwegs dazuzukommen. Kannst du evtl. einen geeigneten (und für mich auffindbaren) Treffpunkt nennen? Andernfalls werde ich auf meinem gelben Schlachtroß in Richtung Hahnenkamm rollen und Ausschau nach dem neuen Wasserloser Bikepark halten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2007)

Die Tour vom Frank ist am Sonntag.

Samstag 14 Uhr B8 ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja, treffen wir uns morgen um 14.00 h am B8 Parkplatz. LMB gibt's keinen, wer da ist, ist da. 

Ups, dann habe ich mich verlesen. Ist nach dem Tag heute aber auch kein Wunder. Erst das Coming Out meines Kindheitstraumas und jetzt halte ich auch noch die DVD "The Collective" in Händen.  Wer dieses Vid sieht und einmal auf dem Rennrad saß, der kann nachempfinden, wie episch eine Bike Tour im Gelände ist. Zum Glück habe ich rechtzeitig wieder auf den Pfad der Tugend zurückgefunden.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ach ja: Anfang-Mitte Oktober wird es wieder eine Indian Summer Tour nach/ab Lohr/Main geben... Näheres in Kürze....



ich liebe es, mich selbst zu zitieren  

Das Wetter passt und ich hab überraschenderweise keine anderen Verpflichtungen an diesem Wochenende - deshalb findet die Indian Summer Lohr-Runde kurzentschlossen am morgigen Sonntag 07.10. statt.  

LMB gibts keinen, Treffpunkt ist um 10:00 Uhr vorm Hanauer Hauptbahnhof - wer da ist, ist da. Wir  starten diesmal in Hanau. Es geht über Fernblick, Birkenhainer Strasse, Wiesbüttsee, Aubachtal nach Lohr und fahren mit der Bahn von Lohr zurück. Einkehr ist am Wiesbüttsee geplant. Es werden ca 90 - 100 km und 800 - 1000 hm zusammenkommen. Die Tour ist für alle mit WAB-Allergien ungeeignet. Wer unterwegs zusteigen möchte, bitte Absprache mit mir.

Sorry, Bruder, du hattest damals den heutigen 6.10 vorgeschlagen - das schaffen wir nicht mehr.  
Sorry, Google, aber morgen ist für die nächsten Wochen der einzige Termin, an dem ich mein Tourversprechen einlösen kann...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sorry, Google, aber morgen ist für die nächsten Wochen der einzige Termin, an dem ich mein Tourversprechen einlösen kann...


Kein Problem. Es sei Dir verziehen  Lohr ist mir nach meiner Bikepause nix. Ich werde es schööööön gemächlich angehen lassen. Auf das und auf Entdeckung hab ich mal wieder richtig Bock. Deshalb weiß ich bei unseren Haustouren auch meistens beeestens bescheid   

Grüße


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das Wetter passt und ich hab überraschenderweise keine anderen Verpflichtungen an diesem Wochenende - deshalb findet die Indian Summer Lohr-Runde kurzentschlossen am morgigen Sonntag 07.10. statt.


Oh Man(n) - an dem Sonntag ist ja was los. Schade wäre ich auch gern wieder dabei gewesen  

Muß ich halt den GPS-Track von letzem Jahr rauskramen uns selber später nochmal anbieten  

Viel Spaß ...


----------



## fohns (6. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Oh Man(n) - an dem Sonntag ist ja was los. Schade wäre ich auch gern wieder dabei gewesen



schade.....
ich bin mit dabei  

@Google
ich bin ja eh nicht sooo der pathfindertourfahrer, Deine tour hätte mich aber interessiert.
die lohrertour ist aber eine meiner lieblingstouren, da kann ich mich nicht losreißen  .

wer fährt denn nun mit??


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Oktober 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich hätte lust, da es genau das richtige währe wegen meiner Körperlichen beschaffenheit.Da aber meine Schwiegereltern da sind wird das glaube nichts.
> Werde aber mal gucken ob ich mich losreißen kann.
> Melde mich noch mal.


Bin Morgen dabei


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Oktober 2007)

Bei dem zu erwartenden Wetter gibt das morgen bestimmt eine Traumtour. Mich zieht's aber in den Frankfurter Stadtwald, deswegen wünsch ich euch bereits jetzt viel Spaß.

Die Welle am HK ist gemeistert. Ede ist sie gefahren. Na ja, fast gefahren. Aber den letzten halben Meter wollen wir ihm doch nachsehen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Pathfinder und Indiansummer Tourer,

wollte Euch mal ein paar nette Grüße aus der Vulkaneifel schicken...
Bei dem gigantischen Wetter machen die herbstlichen Trails richtig Spaß. Heute waren es 62km und 1300Hm. Bin mal gespannt was sich der Guide Uli für morgen hat einfallen lassen... Viel Spaß auf der Lohrtour und ein Pfädchensuchen...

Gruß _jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2007)

@ Jazzman: wenn ich nicht wüsste, daß morgen Lohr auf dem Tourenprogramm steht, wäre ich voll neidisch. Schaut echt interessant aus... 

@ Ede, fohns: bike 69 + ??? treffen wir morgen in Rodenbach am Sportplatz um 10:30 Uhr. Euch beide sehe ich wie angekündigt um 10 Uhr am Hanauer HBF...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Oktober 2007)

@Kulmi Es gab noch ein paar schönere Trails... felsig mit vielen 40-50cm Felsstufen und teilweise recht verblockt. Aber da war ich zu sehr mit mir, meinem Bike und meinen zittrigen Knien beschäftigt, da hätte man eh nix auf den Fotos erkennen können...


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Oktober 2007)

Bruder,Siam und ich waren heute nach der Welle am Hahnenkamm noch im neuen Wasserloser Bikepark.  

Was dort auch mit Geld der Stadt Alzenau entstanden ist ,ist bemerkenswert.
Sehenswert waren die Darbietungen der jungen Dirtbiker die uns sprungtechnisch alt aussehen lassen.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2007)

Sonntag, 07.10.07 09:04 Uhr: Kaiserwetter ...


----------



## fohns (7. Oktober 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> nix ist gut.
> es wird nie wieder so sein, wies mal war.
> 
> alles dahin.
> alles umsonst.



@Bruder
jesses, jetzt wird dieser post schon im nachbarfred zitiert. und das völlig aus dem zusammenhang gerissen  
ich hoffe, Du hast es so aufgefasst, wie ich es meinte: nämlich dass ich ernsthaft erwarte, dass Du bei der nächsten rennerrunde am start bist  


@sonntagsausflug nach lohr
weltklasse tour!!!
KulminaTour hat sogar einen waalweg gefunden!!!  
und wir waren nicht in die alpen gefahren.
alles in allem eine sensationelle tour! merci, Kulmi.

grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Google (7. Oktober 2007)

Nàbend 

das freut mich ja sehr das Ihr ne Klasse Tour hattet  Aber Sofasurfer und ich hatten heute auch ne klasse Tour....aber der ganz anderen Art   Viele Trails und klasse Landschaft in den ersten 2 Stunden der Tour  Ich bin jetzt noch ganz hin und weg, bekomme mein Grinsen noch immer nicht aussem Gesicht  Bilder folgen 


fohns schrieb:


> als ich gestern dort laufen war, sah noch alles sehr verwachsen aus...


 Ganz im Gegenteil  Selbst im Frühjahr wars schlinmmer.

Und weils so megageil war, fahre ich am Dienstag nochmal ganz gezielt die Steinbrüche und biets auch nochmal an  

*Steinbruchtour am Dienstag​*
Einzig und allein an der Uhrzeit wird es hapern. Aber nicht verzagen  Es war sooo schön, dass ich ne längere Tour kombiniert mit den Steinbrüchen, kommendes WE anbieten werde, wenns trocken bleibt. Also ich finde: Wer nicht mitfährt ist selbst dran schuld  

Achso: Die Gruppe ist auf 5 insgesamt begrenzt auch wenns unter der Woche sicherlich nicht so viele werden. Am We haben wir mehr Zeit, da könnens ein paar mehr sein.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Oktober 2007)

Das kriegen einige ja das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Aber bei dem Kaiserwetter ist's ja auch kein Wunder. 

@Fohns - jetzt habe ich viele Jahre nach meinen Verfehlungen der Kindheit endlich wieder meinen Seelenfrieden gefunden, und da willst du mich vom rechten Pfad der Tugend abbringen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Oktober 2007)

Klasse Tour heute, danke Roman, Oli ,Cersten.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Nàbend
> 
> das freut mich ja sehr das Ihr ne Klasse Tour hattet  Aber Sofasurfer und ich hatten heute auch ne klasse Tour....aber der ganz anderen Art   Viele Trails und klasse Landschaft in den ersten 2 Stunden der Tour  Ich bin jetzt noch ganz hin und weg, bekomme mein Grinsen noch immer nicht aussem Gesicht  Bilder folgen   Ganz im Gegenteil  Selbst im Frühjahr wars schlinmmer.
> 
> Und weils so megageil war, fahre ich am Dienstag nochmal ganz gezielt die Steinbrüche und biets auch nochmal an



Das kann ich nur bestätigen.Werde am Dienstag auch wieder dabei sein. 
Ich glaube aber das wir diesen Sonntag alle unseren Spaß hatten.Und nicht nur wegen dem Hervorragenden Wetter.
Super Wetter Super Touren und Abends noch ein schön kaltes Bier.... Was will man mehr.


----------



## bike69 (8. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

auch ich bin immer noch hin und weg von der Tour gestern. 
Das Wetter war ein Hit, das Team der Hammer, ach was sag ich "100 Punkt"   
Die Bilder sind oben, incl. der Waalwege ......  

Allen einen guten Start in die Woche.

Werde die nächste Zeit viel unterwegs sein, hoffe das sich das Terminehoppen ende Oktober wieder normalisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen...

Melde mich wieder zurück aus der Eifel und komme gleich mit einem Terminvorschlag...

Am Sonntag, 14.10. findet das 2. Bücheler Mountainbike Festival statt inkl. Marathon-Wettbewerbe (30km, 60km, 90km) in der schön herbstlich bunten Eifel. http://www.pauls-biketours.de/festival/

Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen???


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2007)

Tja, was soll ich sagen... die gestrige Tour war einfach nur g e i l ... Gegenüber dem Vorjahr sind wir a) in die andere Richtung gefahren und haben b) die Streckenführung zwischen Hanau und Wiesbüttsee geändert. Dadurch hat die Tour nochmal ganz deutlich an Attraktivität gewonnen. Noch besser wirds, wenn wir nächste Mal an der Fischerhütte einkehren. Und mit der Entdeckung des Waalweges kommt Italienfeeling pur auf (der erfahrene Alpencrosser versteht mich)... 

Einziger Wermutstropfen sind die mittlerweile extrem erhöhten Preise der deutschen Bundesbahn. Für die Fahrradmitnahme haben die uns satte 4.50 EUR/Rad abgeknöpft! Und das Schöne Wochenendeticket kostet nun auch bereits 35 EUR. Das ist skandalös...

Für alle hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 das Höhenprofil... Es sind ca 85 km und ca 1050 hm (lt. Polar)

Schöne Woche...
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## fohns (8. Oktober 2007)

für die schnellentschlossenen:
fahre heute mainspacking richtung AB, dauer ca. 2 h 
wer böcke hat, mitzufahren: 18.15 uhr am druckhaus, mit licht!!

ich lass mich überraschen, wer da ist.

grüße 
fohns.


----------



## Siam (9. Oktober 2007)

Blöd, habe ich erst Heute gelesen. Na, Ja....

Es gibt noch genug Gelegenheiten (s. Bild)





Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (9. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Einzig und allein an der Uhrzeit wird es hapern. Aber nicht verzagen  Es war sooo schön, dass ich ne längere Tour kombiniert mit den Steinbrüchen, kommendes WE anbieten werde, wenns trocken bleibt. Also ich finde: Wer nicht mitfährt ist selbst dran schuld


Genau! Wer nicht fährt muß dann halt auf das altbekannte "Steinbruchgrinsen" verzichten  

*Flachlandtrailtour am Sonntag*

Würd mich auf ein paar Teilnehmer freuen. 

Heutenachmittag sind wir zu dritt unterwegs. Ich freu mich schon  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Oktober 2007)

Wollen wir am Freitag gegen acht mal wieder einen Nightride durch die Hanauer (oder -Umland) Gastronomieszene drehen?

Steinheim, HU-City Fernblick oder das neueröffnete Rodenbacher Schützenhaus wäre 'ne Option. Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich gern gesehen. Besteht Interesse, wer ist am Start?


----------



## bike69 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kann noch nicht zusagen, da ich Morgen früh geschäftlich nach München fahre.
Melde mich wieder, wenn ich da bin.

Schönen Abend noch




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wollen wir am Freitag gegen acht mal wieder einen Nightride durch die Hanauer (oder -Umland) Gastronomieszene drehen?
> 
> Steinheim, HU-City Fernblick oder das neueröffnete Rodenbacher Schützenhaus wäre 'ne Option. Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich gern gesehen. Besteht Interesse, wer ist am Start?


----------



## fohns (10. Oktober 2007)

leider kann ich weder am freitag bei dem nigthride noch am sonntag mitfahren. bin über das WE an der heimatlichen Saar.

Euch schöne touren und gutes wetter mit den besten grüßen vom 
fohns.


----------



## Siam (10. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wollen wir am Freitag gegen acht mal wieder einen Nightride durch die Hanauer (oder -Umland) Gastronomieszene drehen?
> 
> Steinheim, HU-City Fernblick oder das neueröffnete Rodenbacher Schützenhaus wäre 'ne Option. Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich gern gesehen. Besteht Interesse, wer ist am Start?



Tendenziell würde ich ganz gerne Fahren. Ich werde jedoch nicht "einkehren", sondern das Ganze zeitlich auf max. 2,5h begrenzen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

bin wieder aus dem Krankenhaus geflüchtet obwohl die Schwestern so nett waren. 
Bin für die nächsten Wochen wohl nicht in der lage zu Biken, aber einen Nigtride in die Gastronomiewelt steht nix im Wege. 
Also Bruder ich bin dabei! 
Wann und Wo? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> bin wieder aus dem Krankenhaus geflüchtet obwohl die Schwestern so nett waren.
> Bin für die nächsten Wochen wohl nicht in der lage zu Biken, aber einen Nigtride in die Gastronomiewelt steht nix im Wege.
> ...



schön von dir zu hören.. Hoffe, dir geht es gut? 

Wir wollten doch auf unserem nächsten Nightride das Thema Trikots besprechen und wenn möglich ein Design verabschieden. Da sollten wir  aber auf weitere Vorschläge vom Kombi warten und den Termin so wählen, daß möglichst alle dabei sind. Aber grundsätzlich kann man sich ja vorher schon mal zu 'ner "Testfahrt"   treffen. Wird bei mir aber diese Woche seeehr schwierig und nächste Woche geht bis zum Samstag auch nix... ob ich das überlebe? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Oktober 2007)

@Kulmi - "seehr schwierig" heisst nicht, dass du "deeehfiiiiehniiiiehtiiiief" nicht kannst. Ich vermute, du/ihr la(e)sst dir/euch den Abend nicht entgehen. 

@Rocky - und, wie ist The Collective? Beim ersten Ansehen war ich noch zweifelnd, aber jetzt finde ich das Vid einfach nur gut. Gänzlich anders als Roam und der Freerider, aber irgendwas hat das Filmchen. Den dann noch in lauer Sommernacht im Open Air Kino, ein geschmeidiger Eistee (es war doch Eistee, oder?? ), hach ....................................


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Oktober 2007)

Bruder
das was ich von dem Vid gesehen habe war schon Super! 
Habe aber ein kleines technisches Problem mit der DVD, am Fernseher kein Ton und auf dem PC hört er nach 15min auf. 
Ok das mit dem Eistee habe ich verstanden, Asche auf mein Haupt ich werde mein italienisch bis nächstes Jahr verbessern. 


Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Oktober 2007)

Ooch, das mit dem Eistee ist doch schon vergessen.  Man muss eben auch mal flexibel reagieren und sich den geänderten Herausfordungen stellen können.


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Oktober 2007)

Wünsche schon mal den Gastro-N8riders am Freitag und den Steinbruch-Flachlandtrailers am Sonntag viel Spaß. Kann leider beide Male nicht mit. Freitagabend ist mein Sohnemann bei mir und Sonntag bin ich wieder mal in der Eifel.

Ich hoffe nächste Woche Dienstag oder Donnerstag klappts mal wieder...

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Kulmi - "seehr schwierig" heisst nicht, dass du "deeehfiiiiehniiiiehtiiiief" nicht kannst.



stimmt... aber für einen entspannten Nightride ohne Zeitdruck reicht es eben nicht...   Lasst es uns so halten: macht ne Ansage "wann und wo" und ich seh zu, daß ich wenigstens zeitweise dazukomme? Geht das?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Oktober 2007)

Hui, was für eine Resonanz auf die Nightrideidee. Hoffentlich bekommen wir überhaupt noch einen Platz. 

@Rocky - hast du 'ne Idee wo wir uns treffen könnten? Oder vertagen wir es auf nächste Woche?

@Google - die Sonntagstour klingt interessant. Allerdings mangelt es mir an einem geeigneten fahrbaren Untersatz.  Und mit meinem altehrwürdigen gelben Schlachtross will ich mich dann doch nicht abmühen müssen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Oktober 2007)

@ Alle

Ich brauch dringend Platz in meinem Keller und möchte daher einen meiner Fahrradträger verkaufen (ohne Grundträgersystem).

Es handelt sich um einen *Thule ProRide 591
*Weiter Infos gibts hier: http://www.thule.com/Thule/ProductPage____44696.aspx

Preis: 50,- 

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden...

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wollen wir am Freitag gegen acht mal wieder einen Nightride durch die Hanauer (oder -Umland) Gastronomieszene drehen?
> 
> Steinheim, HU-City Fernblick oder das neueröffnete Rodenbacher Schützenhaus wäre 'ne Option. Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich gern gesehen. Besteht Interesse, wer ist am Start?



kann nicht! Sorry


----------



## Google (11. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Google - die Sonntagstour klingt interessant. Allerdings mangelt es mir an einem geeigneten fahrbaren Untersatz.  Und mit meinem altehrwürdigen gelben Schlachtross will ich mich dann doch nicht abmühen müssen.


Da hast Du leider recht und da werde ich es auch erst gar nicht mit überreden versuchen.... Das macht Dir nur wirklichen Spass mit einem Fully. Gestern sind zwar auch Sofasurfer und Frank mit Hardtails unterwegs gewesen, das sind aber auch nochmal andere Gewi****klassen....und   die haben gar kein Fully  

@[email protected] Wetter soll trocken bleiben, Startzeit dürfte für Euch sehr moderat ausfallen. Auffi gehts.

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
muss Freitag und Sonntag absagen. Muss leider was anderes machen am WE. 

Viel Spaß an alle.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> .............
> und   die haben gar kein Fully :lol



Immer Salz in die Wunde..immer rein damit


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Oktober 2007)

@Bruder

wird wohl nix mit unserem Nightride!
Verschieben wir es auf nächste Woche?
Melde dich mal bei mir.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Oktober 2007)

@Spessart Wölfe

Hallo zusammen, 
nach Einhaltung der schriftlichen Antragsprozedur und soeben erfolgter Freigabe durch Spessartwolf Google, wurde ich in das Team "Spessart Wölfe" aufgenommen und werde am Sonntag in der Eifel unter diesem Namen starten.

Ich freue mich auch zukünftig die Spessartwölfe ehrwürdig vertreten zu dürfen.


Viele Grüße vom neuen Spessartwolf 
_jazzman_

P.S.: Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich auf die Liste für die neuen Trikots setzt...


----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Spessart Wölfe
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> nach Einhaltung der schriftlichen Antragsprozedur und soeben erfolgter Freigabe durch Spessartwolf Google, wurde ich in das Team "Spessart Wölfe" aufgenommen und werde am Sonntag in der Eifel unter diesem Namen starten.
> ...



  tja, dann sag ich mal "willkommen" im Kreise der Spessartwölfe - auch wenn du die praktische "Aufnahmeprüfung"   noch bestehen musst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Oktober 2007)

@Ede - erinnert dich DAS an etwas?

Mit Rocky habe ich dazu heute schon in Erinnerungen geschwelgt.

So langsam müssen wir uns mal das Programm 2008 überlegen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Oktober 2007)

Ja, Bruder und so ein Nachtzug München - Mailand, und zurück von Nizza mit dem Flieger beides für ca. 100 EUR der Typ hat es drauf.

Vorschlag für 2008 : An verlängerten WE Deutschlands Top-Reviere abklappern. z.B. Eifel mit Guide Jazzman, oder die Pfalz, Schwarzwald etc.

Oder auch mal mit dem Bike-Aktiv Günter in die Vogesen.


----------



## Google (13. Oktober 2007)

@[email protected]

ich hab mal über unsere Tour letzten Sonntag im *EISBÄREN-"GOOGLE"-BLOG* einen Bericht geschrieben  

Bis die Tage


Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich wieder aus der Eifel zurück... Ich hoffe ich habt die Herbstsonne im Spessart genossen. Wenn Dienstag oder Donnerstag was ansteht, könnte ich vielleicht auch wieder mal dabei sein...


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (14. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich melde mich wieder aus der Eifel zurück... Ich hoffe ich habt die Herbstsonne im Spessart genossen. Wenn Dienstag oder Donnerstag was ansteht, könnte ich vielleicht auch wieder mal dabei sein...
> 
> ...


Ich wollte Morgen mit fohns abklären wann er mit mir am Main "spacken kann". Da könntest Du mit wenn Dir das liegt. Ich möchte auf alle Fälle Dienstag und Donnerstag fahren. Neben dem Mainspacken mit fohns wirds zum zweiten wohl dann auch wieder Mainspacken mit langem Elend und zurück oder eine eher gemütlichere Geländetour rund um die B-Quelle.

Ich melde mich sobald ich mehr weiß. Ab wann kannst Du vom B8 Parkplatz starten ? Ist aber eher vom Cheffe abhängig. Oder ? Wenns Mainspacking wird, müssten wir uns aber woanders treffen...

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Oktober 2007)

@Google

Sag einfach an, wanns Dienstag und Donnerstag losgehen soll und ich seh zu, dass ich es mir einrichten kann... Cheffe hat diese Woche Urlaub und ist nix im Büro...  Wenn also niemand anderes auf die Idee kommt, Cheffe zu spielen, sollte es möglich sein... Es sei denn ihr wollt schon um 13.00 Uhr starten... Wobei mir es lieber wäre, rechtzeitig zu starten...


----------



## fohns (15. Oktober 2007)

von mir aus können wir dienstag forstautobahnen fahren -- nur bitte keine trailtour mit auf und ab.

Google, magst Du dann morgen eine geländetour führen? kennst Dich ja am besten aus; treff B8 wäre auch für die anderen ideal (vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr wölfe und bären und fische und vögel dazu).
ich schlage mal 17.10 uhr treff am druckhaus vor (kann ich mir einrichten), und gegen 17.45 uhr treff B8?

wer fährt noch mit?
grüße vom 

fohns.


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Oktober 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> ich schlage mal 17.10 uhr treff am druckhaus vor (kann ich mir einrichten), und gegen 17.45 uhr treff B8?



Das bedeutet also Taschenlämpchen mitnehmen...  Naja, lange kann man sich ja wohl nicht mehr dagegen wehren...

Ich bin dabei...

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (15. Oktober 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> von mir aus können wir dienstag forstautobahnen fahren -- nur bitte keine trailtour mit auf und ab.
> 
> Google, magst Du dann morgen eine geländetour führen? kennst Dich ja am besten aus; treff B8 wäre auch für die anderen ideal (vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr wölfe und bären und fische und vögel dazu).
> ich schlage mal 17.10 uhr treff am druckhaus vor (kann ich mir einrichten), und gegen 17.45 uhr treff B8?
> ...


Ok, fohns, so mache mers einfach . @[email protected] Geht das in Ordnung ?

Mal schauen ob ich einen LMB zeitlich hinbekomme

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei...


----------



## Google (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich schon wieder  

Sooooo......Hier darf man sich auch mal wieder für eine Tour eintragen:

*Ein bisserl Bewegung am Dienstag *

Nachtrag: *und noch Mainspacken am Donnerstag*

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn es immer früher wird der Treff an der B8 versuch ich  morgen zu kommen. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, bitte nicht warten.


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Oktober 2007)

@Spessartwölfe

Da ihr ja die Tage über Pläne 2008 gesprochen habt...

Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse mit einem oder zwei Spessartwölfe Teams an diesen Veranstaltungen zu starten?

http://www.24h-duisburg.de

http://www.radamring.de/de/mtb/


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (15. Oktober 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Auch wenn es immer früher wird der Treff an der B8 versuch ich  morgen zu kommen. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, bitte nicht warten.


Wenn es Dir zukünftig hilft, gerne auch wieder 18:00 Uhr  Schaffst Du es wieder früher ?

@[email protected] Ganz schön weit weg...


----------



## BlackTrek (15. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse mit einem oder zwei Spessartwölfe Teams an diesen Veranstaltungen zu starten?


Die Eisbären wollen 2008 wieder bei "Bike around the clock" starten. Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn Du zum Team dazustösst! 

Die Eisbären haben schon einmal daran teilgenommen und die AWBler nehmen wohl auch traditionell daran teil. 

Wie wär´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Oktober 2007)

@BlackTrek

Klingt gut... Der 2008er Termin steht aber noch nicht fest, oder?
Ich komme aber gerne auf dein Angebot zurück, wenn ihr noch Leute für ein Team braucht.


----------



## Ippie (16. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Die Eisbären wollen 2008 wieder bei "Bike around the clock" starten. Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn Du zum Team dazustösst!
> 
> Die Eisbären haben schon einmal daran teilgenommen und die AWBler nehmen wohl auch traditionell daran teil.
> 
> Wie wär´s?



Die Eisbären haben sogar schon zweimal teilgenommen und letztes Jahr eine schöpferische Erholungspause genommen. Das kann ich nur empfehlen. Eine schöne Veranstaltung, ohne Massenrummel.

Gruß


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir zukünftig hilft, gerne auch wieder 18:00 Uhr  Schaffst Du es wieder früher ?
> 
> In der Regel wird es bei uns ab Mitte Oktober ruhiger ist aber trotzdem keine Garantie. Heute war ich um 18:00 Uhr zuhause, zu spät für heute.


----------



## fohns (16. Oktober 2007)

schade, Ede.
war ne sehr schöne tour mit netten leutz in schönem leuchtenden wald.

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Google (17. Oktober 2007)

...fand auch das es ne nette Runde war  @[email protected] Und ? Hats Deiner Begleitung gefallen ? Können wir bald einen Neuzugang im Thread begrüßen ?  

@[email protected] Ich habs im Urin, dass es dieses Jahr wieder öfters ab 18:00 Uhr klappt  Mal schauen ob es sich bewahrheitet.

Ich muß am WE spacken! Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei, ich brauch wieder Grundkondition. 

Meine Einladung ist an alle Spacken gerichtet, an alle die es noch werden wollen und an jene die halt am Samstag nix anderes vorhaben  

*Grundlagentour nach Klingenberg​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Oktober 2007)

Huhu...   

lebe noch, habe Mexiko und 2 Wo CZ und all das andere überstanden.
Mich am vergangenen Wochenende im Besondern Maße um den Nachwuchs gekümmert  .


SO, DAS WARS...

Bin am Samstag das erste Mal von meiner Tochter auf dem X11er hoch abgehängt worden. Sie auf dem 2 Kilo schwereren Fusion... Und in 4 Wochen kommt das leichte Cube...dann kann ich endgültig einpacken.

Sonntag habe ich noch mal gezeigt, was geht (auf langen Strecken bin ich halt noch gut dabei) und gestern Nacht war der erste Vater-Tochter Nightride, HU am Main entlang zur Kilianusbrücke, das lange Elend hoch, oben auf der Kreuzung sind dann ihre Akkus verreckt und ich habe sie mit meiner Beleuchtung den Hahnenkamm hochgeschleust und auch wieder sicher runter.
Das Mädel hat jetzt in 3 Tagen über 120km gemacht und war 2x auf dem Hahnenkamm. 
Soll ich sie mal zu einer der nächsten Touren mitbringen  ?

Nächstes Wochenende voll ausgebucht, Taufe, Party usw. und dann bin ich bis Weihnachten auf Achse.


Wie siehts aus mit den Winterpokal-Teams?

Bitte um Info, der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hats Deiner Begleitung gefallen ? Können wir bald einen Neuzugang im Thread begrüßen ?



Ja, ihr hats gefallen. *_flüstermodusan_* _Sie ist auch schon im Forum angemeldet..._  *_flüstermodusaus_* Bei unseren letzten Touren war sie immer auf meinem Stumpjumper unterwegs, was jetzt allerdings nicht mehr geht... Ist verkauft... 
Sind jetzt auf der Suche nach nem passenden Bike für sie und die Trails der Region... 


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Oktober 2007)

@Google

Wir sind heute Abend wieder dabei und warten an der Kilianusbrücke.



Bis später...
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (18. Oktober 2007)

Ok, bis denne. Siam stösst später auch noch dazu.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (18. Oktober 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit den Winterpokal-Teams?
> 
> Bitte um Info, der Kombi



bin dabei  

... hast du zwischenzeitlich noch Designentwürfe für das Wölfeshirt gemacht? 

Ich kann dieses Wochenende erst Sonntag fahren - weiss aber noch nicht genau, wie ich loskomme. Wer fährt wann und wo? Würde mich schlimmstenfalls unterwegs dazugesellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Oktober 2007)

Samstag klappt bei mir nicht, daher wollte ich am Sonntag 'ne Runde drehen.

Ich habe aber im Moment noch keine Idee wohin, wie lange usw. Grundsätzlich habe ich im Moment auch kein Problem mit einem gewissen WAB-Anteil, so ganz ohne Trail (Achtung: meine Trails) soll's aber auch nicht sein. Vielleicht einfach mal Richtung Kahlgrund und dann über HK, FB, Weinberge oder die Birkenhainer zurück. Start gegen 11.00 (@Kulmi - sag halt wie's dir passt, dementsprechend richten wir die Runde aus) an der B8?! Braucht's 'nen LMB?

Ausserdem gilt es, das quasi neue Bike zu testen. Scott sei Dank ist die fast zweiwöchige Pause seit heute endlich beendet. So ein schmucker neuer Rahmen macht sich ganz gut. Kulanterweise gab's sogar ein Modellupgrade.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Oktober 2007)

Bin am Sonntag auch dabei. Fahre am SA auch, aber hab kein Bock auf Mainspacking sondern auf unsere Heimreviertrails. Noch jemand ab 11,12,13,14 Uhr ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Oktober 2007)

Samstag ist Arbeitseinsatz im Schützenhaus angesagt. Da wird's mit einer Tour nicht klappen.

Hier meine Idee für Sonntag. Auf Wunsch ist die Startzeit verhandelbar.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hier meine Idee für Sonntag. Auf Wunsch ist die Startzeit verhandelbar.



Tour hört sich ganz nach meinem Geschmack an... Muss sehen, wie ich zeitlich hinkomme...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss die morgige Tour um eine Stunde nach hinten schieben. Neue Startzeit ist 12.00 Uhr!!!


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich muss die morgige Tour um eine Stunde nach hinten schieben. Neue Startzeit ist 12.00 Uhr!!!



es klappt... ich bin dabei ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn Carbon nicht rostet, 4 Grad und Regen, das muß ich mir nicht antun. Ich fahre heute nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Auch wenn Carbon nicht rostet, 4 Grad und Regen, das muß ich mir nicht antun. Ich fahre heute nicht.



  so'n schei.... 

ich werde das Regenband (aus Norden übers Rhein-Main Gebiet ziehend) im Wetteronline weiter beobachten und wenn das Wetter besser werden sollte, drehe ich eine kleine Runde ...


----------



## Siam (21. Oktober 2007)

Heute Nachmittag soll es ja besser werden. Also wenn es irgendwann mal zuverlässig trocken ist, fahre ich mal etwas durch die Gegend... zur Not einen kleinen Nightride auf den Hahnenkamm.
In Gesellschaft würde ich jedoch lieber fahren. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (21. Oktober 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag, Google!!!!

dem trailsuchgooglefant schöne trails, always blue skies und alles gute auf all den bikeundnichtbikewegen!!!

lass Dich auch bei diesem schönen wetter gut feiern!!!

fohnsin und fohns.


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich schließ mich fohns an und wünsch Dir auch alles
Gute zum Geburtstag....

Ein kleines jazziges Städchen für Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Oktober 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag , Frank!! 

wünschen Dir M+P


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

Aus dem Nachbarfred auch die besten Wünsche


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von uns...  
G+R


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2007)

Unserem Trailschnüffler alles Gute zum Wiegenfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Geburtstagsgrüße  

Da werd ich bei Gelegenheit (natürlich bei einer gemeinsamen Tour!) mal einen Schoppen oder einen Kaffee ausgeben  

@[email protected] Ich kann Dir das Trikotlayout von Kulminator gar nicht schicken, weil mir die Tage die Festplatte gecrashed ist und ich keine Datensicherung gemacht habe  @[email protected] Kannst Du Jazzman auch Dein Trikotvorschlag schicken ?

@[email protected] Beim Bilder schicken hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen eine Fehlermeldung bekommen. Ich schicke sie Dir die Tage nochmal.

Wer Zeit und auch noch Lust hat, mit einem immer älter werdenden Bock zu fahren, kann dies hier tun:

*Tour am Dienstag im Heimrevier​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Oktober 2007)

@Google, wünsche Dir alles Beste, is jetzt zwar schon ebissl spät und morgen müssen wir wahrscheinlich alle arbeiten, aber ein Bierchen geht bestimmt noch!

@Bruder Jörn, gleiche Meinung, war einfach zu kalt heute. Habe deshalb kurzerhand das LV auf die Rolle gespannt und bin wenigstens noch 30 Rollen-km gefahren.

@Spessartwölfe, ich mache freiwillig das Team 2 auf falls es noch nicht angelegt ist. Maße mir nicht an, im Team 1 zu fahren. Wird wie schon gesagt in den nächsten Wochen nicht allzuviel bei mir zusammenkommen, dafür "rolle" ich um die Weihnachtspause massiv hinterher und den einen oder anderen an die Wand  

Mach jetzt Schluss, der Wecker geht morgen um 5  
Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2007)

Werde heute abend (so ca gegen 18 - 18:15 Uhr) einen GA Nightride machen - wahrscheinlich am Main Richtung FFM ... Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Werde heute abend (so ca gegen 18 - 18:15 Uhr) einen GA Nightride machen - wahrscheinlich am Main Richtung FFM ... Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.



Bei dem Wetter wär ich gerne dabei, aber montags geht leider nicht...
Könntest Du mir das Trikotlayout mal zumailen?? Wäre ne super Sache...


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2007)

Übrigens, so sieht das aus, wenn Wölfe am Main spacken:





O.K. - war'n Scherz, bei uns liegt kein Schnee. 

@Kulmi, hast du vom Kombi noch einen weiteren Entwurf bekommen? 

Und viel wichtiger - wann steigt der avisierte Stammtisch??? Wie sieht's denn am 02.11. aus?


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und viel wichtiger - wann steigt der avisierte Stammtisch??? Wie sieht's denn am 02.11. aus?


OH WUNDER  Scheint es tatsächlich einmal einen nicht so kurzfristigen Terminvorschlag für einen Stammtisch zu geben ???

Das könnte ich doch noch glatt einrichten wenns genehm ist  


Der gepostete Wolf auffen Trikot sieht sicherlich auch nicht schlecht aus wenn man es entsprechend noch ein bisserl bearbeitet.

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Der gepostete Wolf auffen Trikot sieht sicherlich auch nicht schlecht aus wenn man es entsprechend noch ein bisserl bearbeitet.



Ich hätte noch ein paar nette Wolfsbilder / -grafiken in guter Qualität. Vielleicht findet ihr ja Gefallen daran für Trikot oder andere Zwecke...

_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein paar nette Wolfsbilder / -grafiken in guter Qualität. Vielleicht findet ihr ja Gefallen daran für Trikot oder andere Zwecke...
> 
> _jazzman_



du kannst gerne auch einen Trikotvorschlag ausarbeiten und beim nächsten Stammtisch mitbringen. Ich schicke dir mein Motiv später zu...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2007)

Oder vielleicht doch besser in diese Richtung?







Vielleicht sollten wir den Stammtisch doch lieber mit kürzerem Vorlauf einberufen.  Wer weiss, welche Motivvorschläge in der Zeit bis dahin sonst noch kommen?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und viel wichtiger - wann steigt der avisierte Stammtisch??? Wie sieht's denn am 02.11. aus?



Super Termin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2007)

Ist das jetzt 'ne verbindliche Zusage oder die Anregung zu einer Abstimmung? 

Btw. - Ich schlage als Location den Irish Pub in der Lamboystraße vor.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Btw. - Ich schlage als Location den Irish Pub in der Lamboystraße vor.



Ist das jetzt 'ne verbindliche Zusage oder die Anregung zu einer Abstimmung?


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2007)

Letztens hab ich mein gefahrenen Wolf fotografiert. Wär eigentlich auch net schlecht so auffem Trikot  @[email protected] Wenn Du im entwerfen von Layouts ein Naturtalent bist immer zu  

Ach so.....Ich möchte zum Italiener 

Vor allem würd mir am Herzen liegen, dass ich mein eigenes und auch mal ab und an Euer gesprochenes Wort hören kann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt 'ne verbindliche Zusage oder die Anregung zu einer Abstimmung?



Nö, auf langes Rumgerede steh ich nicht. Termin: Freitag, 02.11.07 um 20.03 Uhr im Irish Pub.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2007)

Ups, da gab's wohl gerade eine Überschneidung zwischen Terminansage und Locationwunsch.


----------



## fohns (22. Oktober 2007)

spacken????????????
na klar, ich spacke mit, ist doch logisch.
melde mich bei Dir, Kulminatore.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Oktober 2007)

Der Termin passt mir auch!
Dem Ede sollte er auch passen.
Irish Pub ist auch ok.
Viel Spaß beim spacken. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Oktober 2007)

02.11. ist o.k.
Location : Bitte was wo man gemütlich sitzen und essen kann.
Bruder : Schützenhaus Rodenbach ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2007)

Ede und Google möchten am 02.11. eine Location mit Speisemöglichkeit. Also disponieren wir spontan um und nehmen Ede's Idee auf. 

Schützenhaus Hubertus in Rodenbach!!! Das mit dem Tisch mach ich dann kurzfristig klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schützenhaus Hubertus in Rodenbach!!! Das mit dem Tisch mach ich dann kurzfristig klar.


Ich find das echt klasse, daß Du völlig selbstlos sooooo einen langen Heimweg in Kauf nimmst  

Ok, ist gebongt  Dann zum Italiener ins Schützenhaus nach Rodebach.. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2007)

Nur für's Protokoll - die Idee kam von Ede. 

Und aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich zu berichten, dass der Heimweg aus dem Schützenhaus extrem lang und entbehrungsreich werden kann.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2007)

Kommen gerade zurück vom heutigen Mainspacking-Nightride... 

Frankfurt bei Nacht mit fohns und Wilma sind schon ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Oktober 2007)

@Spessartwölfe

Will mal für ein bisschen Gesprächs- und Anregungsstoff sorgen...
Schaut mal rein: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/20451

Farben, Schriftarten, etc. sind natürlich noch frei anpassbar...



Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Spessartwölfe
> 
> Will mal für ein bisschen Gesprächs- und Anregungsstoff sorgen...
> Schaut mal rein: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/20451
> ...



Hey, das sind ja wirklich brauchbare Motive...   
Bin mal gespannt auf unsere "Urabstimmung" ....


----------



## fohns (23. Oktober 2007)

nach nem langen arbeiztag hab ich dann auch hier mal wieder reingelesen. ist ja schon weider einiges am start.

02.11. 
bin ich auch mit dabei. 

trikots
könnt ihr meister der neuen kunst eure werke mal zur anschau mitbringen?

mainspacken
sensationelles spackenterrain, was Kulminatour mal wieder ausgepackt hat. frankfurt by night ist halt immer wieder ne reise wert. auch fürs spacken 

schöne grüße
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (23. Oktober 2007)

Halloo Zusammen,

bin auch dabei.
Bin gerade wieder auf dem Sprung nach München.
Melde mich wieder Anfang der nächsten Woche.

Euch viel Spaß im Wald.




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ede und Google möchten am 02.11. eine Location mit Speisemöglichkeit. Also disponieren wir spontan um und nehmen Ede's Idee auf.
> 
> Schützenhaus Hubertus in Rodenbach!!! Das mit dem Tisch mach ich dann kurzfristig klar.


----------



## Google (23. Oktober 2007)

Der heutige Nightride war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. *"Barbarossa" in the Darkness* ist immer ein Empfehlung wert.  

Mein Dank und meine Lobpreisung diesmal an KillerN, der mich kurzfristig noch anrief und zu einer Tour motivierte obwohl ich eigentlich das Aquarium für meinen Kleinen weiter einrichten wollte (Der Kleine hats nicht gewußt, also bitte kein Mitleid ).

Mein Verneigung auch an die weiteren Mitfahrer "Lanzelot" und "Mtb Ede" aus Kahl, die ganz überraschend zu uns stiessen und gemeinsam mit uns durch die Tiefen der Wälder rauschten  

Erst hat ich keine Lust gehabt und während der Tour dachte ich nur " Schön blöd wärste gewesen.

Am Donnerstag dann wieder *SPACKING TO ASCHEBERG *. Ach, LMB ist schnell gemacht: 


*MAINSPACKING​*

@[email protected] Danke  Jetzt wird die Auswahl schwer. Kommste auch zum Stammtisch ?

Vielleicht kann ja jemand ein Laptop mit den Motiven zum Stammtisch mitschleppen. Dann kann man sich alles nochmal gemeinam anschauen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag dann wieder *SPACKING TO ASCHEBERG *. Ach, LMB ist schnell gemacht:
> 
> 
> *MAINSPACKING​*Google


Absagen und Nachtschicht einlegen


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Oktober 2007)

@Stammtisch

Sorry, ich kann am 02.11. leider nicht dabei sein...

Gruß
jazz


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> *"Barbarossa" in the Darkness* ist immer ein Empfehlung wert.



hä?? ich denke, der Ede mit der Edison war dabei ?


----------



## Siam (25. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag dann wieder *SPACKING TO ASCHEBERG *. uen
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Wenn es klappt, bin ich Heute sogar von Anfang an dabei. Wenn nicht, dann sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall irgendwo unterwegs (Da wo es auch nach 19 Uhr noch so richtig hell ist ).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2007)

Moin Miteinander,

die Googletour heute abend ist - wie fast immer - viel zu früh für mich. Ich denke, daß ich heute abend so gegen 18 - 18:15 Uhr in Hanau zu einer kleinen GA-Runde (max 2 Std, kein 24er Schnitt, keine Steigungen) starten kann. Bei interesse bitte rechtzeitig melden.  

Am Wochenende kann ich nur am Samstag. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, möchte ich ganz grob gesagt zwischen 11 und 17 Uhr in den Wald - weniger auf Trails, mehr WAB und Forstwege.  Interesse? Ein LMB ist schnell gemacht.

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2007)

Samstag, hhmmmm ....

Wenn es gegen 13.00 Uhr losgeht, könnte ich es evtl. schaffen.

Am Sonntag hab ich mehr Zeit, da wollte ich die ausgefallene Tour vom letzten Sonntag nachholen.


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich könnte auch ne Stunde vor mich hin spacken und um 18:00 Uhr am Druckhaus sein  dann könnten wir gemeinsam am Main lang fahren, Richtung egal und ich würde mich dann einfach verabschieden, dass ich noch um 20:00 Uhr heim komme....

Besser als ganz alleine gefahren.....Oder ?

Kann man ruhig öfters so ins Auge fassen und mich ruhig darauf ansprechen wenn ich zu einer früheren Uhrzeit ein Mainrunde angesetzt habe  

Also wie siehts aus ?

@[email protected] Ich kann definitiv nur Sonntags un könnte mich auf ne Startzeit 11:30/12:00 Uhr B8-Parkplatz einlassen. Am Vortag wirds bei mir nämlich spät. Geht was ??

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch ne Stunde vor mich hin spacken und um 18:00 Uhr am Druckhaus sein  dann könnten wir gemeinsam am Main lang fahren, Richtung egal und ich würde mich dann einfach verabschieden, dass ich noch um 20:00 Uhr heim komme....
> 
> Besser als ganz alleine gefahren.....Oder ?
> 
> ...



Folgendes: wenn ich so gegen 18 - 18:15 Uhr zu Hause loskomme, bin ich ca 5 - 10 Minuten später am Druckhaus. Ich will aber nicht unbedingt am Main spacken, sondern eine lockere GA Runde fahren. Da ich auch bis ca 20 Uhr zuhause sein möchte, bietet sich meine Fasanerie/Seligenstadt Runde an... 
Also wenn dir die Strecke passt, können wir uns um 18:15 Uhr am Druckhaus/ehemals Shooters gerne treffen. Weitere Mitfahrer sind gerne willkommen. fohns und Wilma, wollt ihr nicht mitkommen?..

@ Bruder: Samstag 13 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu spät - ich kann ja Sonntag nicht und plane Samstag eben eine längere Tour. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Oktober 2007)

@Mainspacken
Kann heute leider nicht... Für heute Nachmittag hat sich ein Interessent für mein Bike angekündigt und heut Abend hab ich mich wieder mal breitschlagen lassen einen Luftgewehrwettkampf mitzuschießen... Von daher wirds bei mir heute nix mit spacken...

@Wochenende
Ich könnte am Samstag nachmittags/abends fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat auf ne kleine, lockere WAB-Runde oder einen Nightride. 
Sonntag ist nix drin bei mir, es sei denn es hat jemand Böcke auf ne Hallo-Wach-Runde morgens um 8.00 


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Folgendes: wenn ich so gegen 18 - 18:15 Uhr zu Hause loskomme,



... könnt Ihr um 19 Uhr in Dietzenbach sein und bis Bierhannes mitrollen, wenn wir dann Richtung Bad Vilbel abdrehen "spackt" Ihr halt weiter nach Hanau  

Nur so eine Idee, Um hier noch ein wenig Verwirrung rein zu bringen


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2007)

Folgendes: Ich spacke ja schon vorher rum. Wenn ich nicht genau weiß wann ich abdrehen muß, bin ich entweder zu spät oder zu früh oder hab Glück gehabt. Bin ich zu früh, muß ich meine Kreise fahren, daß ich nicht auskühle...

Eine feste Startzeit ist mir lieber. Wie siehts mit 18:30 Uhr aus ? Ist die Runde bis 20:00 Uhr machbar ? Am Main kann man halt einfach punktgenau abdrehen wenn man heim muß  

Aber wenns net geht, gehts halt net.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2007)

Mannomann, was es beim Spacken alles zu beachten gibt. Da komm ich nicht mehr mit.[staun]

@Weekendrunner: Am WE wird die Uhr umgestellt und die Nacht wird eine Stunde länger. [schlaumeiermodus]11.00 h ist also gefühlte 12.00 h. [/schlaumeiermodus]


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2007)

Noch betreibe ich das Biken als Hobby und nur so zum Spass - da brauch ich keinen Zeit- oder Termindruck.
Ich habe bereits geschrieben, wo ich heute rumfahren will und bin so gegen 18:15 Uhr am Druckhaus. Wer da ist, ist da. Wer nicht da ist, fährt eben woanders - kein Problem - unser Revier ist gross genug. Und damit beende ich diese Diskussion.


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2007)

Termindruck ? Deswegen hab ich ja 18:30 Uhr vorgeschlagen  Und des da unten hört sich halt ziemlich ungenau an:





Kulminator schrieb:


> Folgendes: wenn ich so gegen 18 - 18:15 Uhr zu Hause loskomme, bin ich ca 5 - 10 Minuten später am Druckhaus.


 Und da Du offensichtlich ein Problem hast (kannste ja mal bei Gelegenheit mir gegenüber äußern)  , lass ich es mit meinem gut gemeinten Vorschlag und fahre wie beabsichtigt  

@[email protected] Vielleicht kommen wir uns ja irgendwo entgegen.


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mannomann, was es beim Spacken alles zu beachten gibt. Da komm ich nicht mehr mit.[staun]
> 
> @Weekendrunner: Am WE wird die Uhr umgestellt und die Nacht wird eine Stunde länger. [schlaumeiermodus]11.00 h ist also gefühlte 12.00 h. [/schlaumeiermodus]


 Ohh. Danke für den Hinweis. Dann kann ich meinem Hobby auch bei dieser Uhrzeit  ganz ohne Stress und mit Spass nachgehen  

So und jetzt mach ich Feieeerraaabend 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Termindruck ? Deswegen hab ich ja 18:30 Uhr vorgeschlagen  Und des da unten hört sich halt ziemlich ungenau an: Und da Du offensichtlich ein Problem hast (kannste ja mal bei Gelegenheit mir gegenüber äußern)  , lass ich es mit meinem gut gemeinten Vorschlag und fahre wie beabsichtigt



... und an gleicher Stelle steht geschrieben ...


> Also wenn dir die Strecke passt, können wir uns um 18:15 Uhr am Druckhaus/ehemals Shooters gerne treffen.


 ... damit ist Zeit und Ort auch im engeren physikalischen Sinne festgelegt und bedarf keiner weiteren Diskussion...  

mach jetzt auch Feierabend und freue mich auf die heutige Runde mit Ede...


----------



## fohns (25. Oktober 2007)

nee, Kulmi, fohns kann leider nicht.
ist mit seinen neuem schätzchen im [email protected] beschäftigt.
biken ist für dieses wochenende leider hinter konfigurationen, installationen, administrieren, unixen, linuxen, wondofen, sorarissen, herumeiern und herumärgern gestellt. er wird sich nur von ungesunder pizza-bier-ernährung unterbrechen lassen und sogar die ligen nur im ticker verfolgen können.. ach mist, freitag muss er ja auch noch arbeiten  
wenns ihn packt oder alle rechner ausem fenster geflogen sind, hängt er sich vielleicht irgendwo dran.

viele grüße vom
010001100111001.


----------



## Siam (25. Oktober 2007)

Da hätte ich doch noch mal am Nachmittag hier reinschauen sollen...

Na, Ja. Ich bin um 17:05 am Druckhaus gewesen -keiner da (war ja auch etwas zu spät). Zügig bis Kleinostheim, aber niemanden unterwegs getroffen (Kilianusbrücke um 17:37 passiert). In Kleinostheim richtung Spessart abgebogen und irgendwie oben an der Rückersbacher Schlucht angekommen. Diese mit der 70W-HID runtergeballert (mann war das geil) und wieder über Kahl zurück.

Vielleich das nächste mal...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Am Wochenende kann ich nur am Samstag. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, möchte ich ganz grob gesagt zwischen 11 und 17 Uhr in den Wald - weniger auf Trails, mehr WAB und Forstwege.  Interesse?


HIER ist der LMB für eine sinnvolle Tagesbeschäftigung am kommenden Samstag...


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Na, Ja. Ich bin um 17:05 am Druckhaus gewesen -keiner da (war ja auch etwas zu spät).


Thomas, hätte ich gewußt, daß Du doch schon so früh dabei gewesen wärst, hätte ich Dir wenigstens simsen können. Ich stand nämlich im Stau un kam erst 17:20 Uhr am Druckhaus vorbei. Das nächste mal einfach kurz durchfonen wenn Du doch kannst  

@[email protected] Sonntag wäre ich wie gesagt dann dabei  Scotty und Fusi haben sich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen......

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> HIER ist der LMB für eine sinnvolle Tagesbeschäftigung am kommenden Samstag...



Leider komm ich Samstag frühestens gegen 14.00 Uhr aufs Bike. Aber wenn ihr 4-5 Stunden fahren wollt, seid ihr da ja sicher noch unterwegs...
Vielleicht bietet sich ja die Möglichkeit irgendwo einzusteigen? Würde dann gerne noch ein Stück mit euch mitfahren....


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Leider komm ich Samstag frühestens gegen 14.00 Uhr aufs Bike. Aber wenn ihr 4-5 Stunden fahren wollt, seid ihr da ja sicher noch unterwegs...
> Vielleicht bietet sich ja die Möglichkeit irgendwo einzusteigen? Würde dann gerne noch ein Stück mit euch mitfahren....



klar, melde dich halt am Handy.

@ Bruder: du kannst ja auch gerne später zu uns stossen. Ede wollte mir den neuen "Park" zeigen... 

@ fohns: wenn es dich überkommt, du weisst wann und wo...


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Oktober 2007)

@Kulmi
geht klar... Ich klingel kurz durch wenn ich forstiges Terrain erreiche. Vielleicht seid ihr ja in der Nähe...

@Google
*flüstermodusan* Meine Begleitung hat sich die Tage ihr neues Rad bestellt... *flüstermodusaus* 


Gruß
Nik


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> klar, melde dich halt am Handy.
> 
> @ Bruder: du kannst ja auch gerne später zu uns stossen. Ede wollte mir den neuen "Park" zeigen...
> 
> @ fohns: wenn es dich überkommt, du weisst wann und wo...



Ich schätze, dass ich zwischen eins und zwei loskommen kann. Ich melde mich dann telefonisch und wir machen einen Treffpunkt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass ich zwischen eins und zwei loskommen kann. Ich melde mich dann telefonisch und wir machen einen Treffpunkt aus.



 
aber lass 100000 mal Bimmeln - falls ich net gleich rangehe....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Oktober 2007)

@Kulmi - Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring. 

@Google - ggf. fahre ich am Sonntag mit 'nem Kollegen eine längere Tour an der Mosel. 

Er muss aber erst noch seinen "Ausgang" abstimmen und sagt mir bis morgen Bescheid. Ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden.

Wer's trailig mag und den ganzen Tag Zeit hat - ein Platz im Auto wäre frei.


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> HIER ist der LMB für eine sinnvolle Tagesbeschäftigung am kommenden Samstag...


 
Ich bin ja schon lange nicht mehr im Spessartwölfe-Land gewesen und hätte Lust mal wieder mitzufahren, falls noch eine Mitfahrerlaubnis besteht...


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon lange nicht mehr im Spessartwölfe-Land gewesen und hätte Lust mal wieder mitzufahren, falls noch eine Mitfahrerlaubnis besteht...



Loong time - no hear.

... das geht sogar ohne Erlaubnis. Einfach als Mitfahrer eintragen und zur angegebenen Uhrzeit am angegebenen Ort sein...  

... stell dich aber bitte darauf ein, daß wir eine nicht zuuu sportliche Runde drehen wollen ....


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Loong time - no hear.
> 
> ... das geht sogar ohne Erlaubnis. Einfach als Mitfahrer eintragen und zur angegebenen Uhrzeit am angegebenen Ort sein...
> 
> ... stell dich aber bitte darauf ein, daß wir eine nicht zuuu sportliche Runde drehen wollen ....


 
So wie geschrieben: mittel / mittel  
Bis morgen...


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> So wie geschrieben: mittel / mittel
> Bis morgen...



  bis morgen ...


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Google
> *flüstermodusan* Meine Begleitung hat sich die Tage ihr neues Rad bestellt... *flüstermodusaus*


  Und wehe dem sie nutzt es nicht  

@Bruder Jö[email protected] Längere Tour an der Mosel hört sich zwar sehr interessant an aber ist für mich zumindest an diesem  Sonntag nix. Eventuell noch leicht bedüddelt fahre ich lieber im Hausrevier falls sich nicht noch was anderes bei den Eisbären ergibt. Ein anderes mal gerne  

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Oktober 2007)

@Kulmi
Meine Termine haben sich kurzfristig geändert. Ich bin um 11.30 Uhr an der Parkbucht...

Bis später..
_jazzman_


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2007)

Heihei,

gründe jetzt ein Team für den WP.

Google hats ja schon wie angekündigt zu den Eisbären getrieben.

Also, wenn keiner was dagegen hat und mitmachen will, mache ich morgen früh das Team "Spessartwölfe" wieder auf.

Kurze Meldung vorher hier im thread und Sonntag um 9 ist's drinne

Wenn der 2.11. der Freitag ist werde ich wohl bei einem Schoppen dabei sein (mit Laptop)

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Oktober 2007)

Klasse Tour heute mit coolen Jungs. Besonders hat es mich gefreut das der Willis mal wieder dabei war. 

Zum Thema WP : Da wär ich auch dabei möchte aber gern in einem Team fahren wo alle Teammitglieder einigermaßen gleichviel fahren können und wollen. d.h. mind. 2x die Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Oktober 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Heihei,
> 
> gründe jetzt ein Team für den WP.
> 
> ...



Hey Kombi, kein Grund zur Eile, oder? Ich dachte, daß wir zum Stammtisch auch über die Teilnahme am WP sinnieren? Vielleicht bekommen wir ja wieder 2 Teams zusammen??

Nette Runde heute, Jungs. Vielen Dank and die Mitfahrer...  
Trotz meines chronischen Trainingsmangels ist die Gruppe einigermassen zusammengeblieben. Ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was wir für interessante Dinge entdecken, gelle? 

Euch noch ein schönes und entspanntes Wochenende ...
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Oktober 2007)

So ihr Helden der Trails, der LMB für kommenden Freitag ist drin. Den Tisch mache ich dann im Laufe der Woche klar.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo...

...war echt ne schöne, wellige Runde heute... 
Den Kahl-Spacking-Trail durch die Savannen der Kahlaue am Schluss muss ich mir unbedingt mal merken...

Ach ja noch was... 
Konnte soeben nach ein paar kurzen Verhandlungen doch noch den 2.11. frei schaufeln. 
Wir werden also zum Stammtisch kommen... 


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So ihr Helden der Trails, der LMB für kommenden Freitag ist drin. Den Tisch mache ich dann im Laufe der Woche klar.


Schon eingetragen  

@[email protected] Klasse das Du das Laptop mibringst. Da kann man sich mal alle Entwürfe in Ruhe und in einer gut vorstellbaren Größe anschauen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wir werden also zum Stammtisch kommen...


 Hey Glatze


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2007)

Grüß Dich Holly-Jane


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2007)

Frank, was hast du denn wieder geraucht ?


----------



## Torpedo64 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann mich allen Tourenfahrern von gestern nur anschließen...eine sehr schöne Fahrt in einem tollen Gebiet...das unbedingt noch etwas genauer unter die Lupe genommen werden muss... 

Die Guides haben sich ja wirklich beste Mühe gegeben verschiedene Wege miteinander zu kombinieren. Was dabei herauskam kann sich zeigen lassen  

Wegen der Frage zu dem Schutz an meinem Umwerfer...hier der Link.
--
Gruß,
Torpedo


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey Kombi, kein Grund zur Eile, oder? Ich dachte, daß wir zum Stammtisch auch über die Teilnahme am WP sinnieren? Vielleicht bekommen wir ja wieder 2 Teams zusammen??
> Euch noch ein schönes und entspanntes Wochenende ...
> Gruß Kulmi





@@ also gut, warte mit der Teamanmeldung noch bis Freitag...

bis denne, bin ab morgen um 5.20h wieder auf Achse (leider nicht auf den DT240  )

Grusz, der Kombinatschef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Frank, was hast du denn wieder geraucht ?


So schlimm isses gar net gewesen; Glatze = Klasse und Holly-Jane = Mitfahrerin und bisher _noch_ Mitleserin  

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Fahrwillige. Ich bin um 11:59 Uhr am B8- Parkplatz. Wer da ist, ist da. Ein alter LMB- Eintrag ist schnell aktiviert:

*B-Tour heute 11:59​*
@[email protected] Hatte Dich schon übers Handy angerufen, schläfst wohl noch  

Grüße

Google

Ps.: Kann mir jemand nochmal die Telefonliste zumailem ? Wegen dem Festplattencrash hab ich leider keine mehr


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Frank,

war zu spät am Handy. Wollte heute aber nicht fahren da wir heute Besuch bekommen.

Gruß P.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Fahrwillige. Ich bin um 11:59 Uhr am B8- Parkplatz. Wer da ist, ist da. Ein alter LMB- Eintrag ist schnell aktiviert:
*B-Tour heute 11:59​*Grüße

Google


@Google, 
Hab' den Eintrag leider nicht gelesen, Family-Mittagessen wäre aber eh dazwischengekommen. Meine Tochter und ich haben uns dann erst später aufgerafft - und da haben wir uns ja bei der Lindenau-Schule getroffen. 
War heute recht angenehm, nicht kalt und die Tour übern Buchberg und Trails zu den Tennisplätzen war genau das Richtige

Scheene Woche, der Kombi


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> war zu spät am Handy. Wollte heute aber nicht fahren da wir heute Besuch bekommen.


Macht nix  


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hab' den Eintrag leider nicht gelesen,......


Macht auch nix  .......

........War ganz gut so. Phasenweise war ich doch ziemlich platt am Berg. Da war ich froh, daß ich in aller Ruhe meine Geschwindigkeit fahren konnte. Ab KM 50 gings mir dann plötzlich wieder besser  Da stand ich schon wieder in der Tiefgarage  

Vor dem Stammtisch muß ich noch ein bisserl fahren. Mitfahrer sind wie immer Willkommen  Aber bitte nur Fahrer, die Ihr Hobby sehr Ernst nehmen, keinen Spass dabei haben und den Stress auch nach dem Feierabend nicht mißen wollen  

*Geländetour am Dienstag

Mainspacking am Donnerstag
​*Hoffentlich hält das Wetter 

@Jazzman, [email protected] Eventuell kommt am Freitag auch mein Anhang mit. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Oktober 2007)

Jungs, heute bin ich einen der besten Mittelgebirgs-Singeltrail meines Lebens gefahren.  Unglaubliche 25 Kilometer (kein Scherz) geht's immer einem Bachlauf entlang. Bilder habe ich eingestellt.

Wo das war? Ratet mal.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jungs, heute bin ich einen der besten Mittelgebirgs-Singeltrail meines Lebens gefahren.  Unglaubliche 25 Kilometer (kein Scherz) geht's immer einem Bachlauf entlang. Bilder habe ich eingestellt.
> 
> Wo das war? Ratet mal.



sag schon? sind ja Weltklassebilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Unglaubliche 25 Kilometer (kein Scherz) geht's immer einem Bachlauf entlang.


Sprich, der kommende Sonntag wäre im Gegensatz zum vergangenen günstig  . Den Trail konntest Du Dir ja sicherlich gut merken wenn er am Bach lang lief 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Oktober 2007)

Leider ist im Gegensatz zum vergangenen der kommende Sonntag terminlich extrem ungünstig. 

Ausserdem sollte es trocken sein, Nässe machen das Ding tückisch. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Oktober 2007)

@Winterpokal-Teamplaner

Moin, wenn noch ein WP-Teamfahrer gesucht wird, ich wär dabei...
Da meine Biketage ziemlich fix sind, werde ich immer dienstags, donnerstags und Samstagnachmittag und/oder Sonntagvormittag fahren.

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2007)

Na, das passt ja unter der Woche ganz gut mit meinen Biketagen  Am WE werden wir sehen.

Aufgrund des Regens wird meine heutige, ausgerufene *No Fun Stress Tour* vorwiegend über Forstautobahnen geführt  

Sprich, es gibt eine *Weichertour*, die bereits per PN von einer Person erbeten wurde, die ich aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht nennen darf  

Aber schön wird der Nigtride auf alle Fälle! Mal schauen ab wann mir die Biketouren mit Licht wieder aus dem Hals hängen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (30. Oktober 2007)

ich wars nicht


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Oktober 2007)

Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat...

*"Trick Or Treat" Nightride*











Mitfahrer und Mitfahrerinnen sind herzlich Willkommen...


----------



## Siam (30. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Sprich, es gibt eine *Weichertour*, die bereits per PN von einer Person erbeten wurde, die ich aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht nennen darf
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2007)

Siam schrieb:


>


 

@[email protected] Ich frag mal zuhause an ob ich Ausgang bekomme. Wenn ja dann bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei wenn auch der Tourencharakter laut Aussage eines anderen Wolfes nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht: 

_(gemeinsam starten, *gemeinsam Spaß haben*, gemeinsam ankommen)_

 

Dann lass ich aber meine Donnerstagstour sausen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Oktober 2007)

@Google

Normalerweise wäre ich ja am Donnerstag gefahren (...meinetwegen auch Mainspacking   ). Aber ich habe Mittwochabend ausnahmsweise frei und habe ja meinen Freitagstermin auf Donnerstag verlegt, damit ich beim Stammtisch mit von der Partie sein kann.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat...
> 
> *"Trick Or Treat" Nightride*
> 
> ...



würde schon gerne mitkommen - nur Mittwochs bin ich blöderweise anderweitig verplant ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Oktober 2007)

Während ihr euch gerade auf den Trails vergnügt, beginnt für mich gleich ein hartes Stück Arbeit. 

Immerhin gilt es den freitäglichen Nightride vorzubereiten und Plätze zu ordern. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dieses harte Los auf meinen schmalen Schultern tragen zu können.


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Oktober 2007)

Schee wars gestern Abend.... Ein richtig "gemütlicher" Nightride mit Siam ist doch immer wieder ein strahlendes Erlebnis. 

Das nächste Mal muss ich unbedingt mal meine Videokamera auf dem Helm montieren um die Licht- und Schattenspiele für die Nachwelt festzuhalten. Ich glaub der Radfahrer, der uns ne ganze Zeit entgegen gefahren ist, sieht jetzt immer noch nichts...


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## gypsie25 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

ist jemand von Euch am Wochenende unterwegs, tagsüber oder abends?
Muss beruflich nach Ffm und wohne dann bei meinen Eltern in Hainburg...also, wenn mir jemand Tips geben könnte wo es in der Umgebung Hanau / Seligenstadt nette Trails gibt oder nen Dirtpark mit ein paar Tables oder so,....wäre supernett.

Grüße nach Hessen
Nic


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, gehört hier nicht hin, aber...... 
geht jemand zur EuroMold Anfang Dezember? Oder hat jemand Karten oder kann mich mitnehmen. 
.....und weg.


----------



## jhs (31. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat...
> 
> *"Trick Or Treat" Nightride*
> 
> ...



Hi!

Ich hätte Interesse, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe (selbst und ständig). Evtl. breche ich auch früher ab, falls ich es schaffe, da ich schon wieder 2 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad gesessen habe, und mal sehen muss, wie ich zurecht komme... Wie dem auch sei, kann mir jemand eine Beschreibung schicken, wie ich zu der besagten Parkbucht finde? Oder fährt jemand aus Steinheim (Google, wohnst Du in Steinheim??) LANGSAM zur B8 und könnte mich mitnehmen?

Gruß,
jhs


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2007)

Kann ich. Aber Du müßtest schon um 17:05 Uhr am Druckhaus sein weil wir die Startzeit um 30 Minuten vorverlegt haben...... nachdem bis vor kurzem sich keiner angemeldet hatte...

Vielleicht klappt es ja noch bei Dir.

Zur Sicherheit meine Handynummer: 015772888787


----------



## Kulminator (31. Oktober 2007)

gypsie25 schrieb:


> ...also, wenn mir jemand Tips geben könnte wo es in der Umgebung Hanau / Seligenstadt nette Trails gibt oder nen Dirtpark mit ein paar Tables oder so,....wäre supernett.



@ Bruder Jörn: das ist doch eher deine Disziplin, oder?  

Ich wollte, wenn das Wetter mitspielt auch diese Woche wieder Samstag eine grössere Runde im Spessart fahren - etwas trailig aber keine Drops und ähnliches....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2007)

Den Tisch für Freitag hab ich gestern reserviert. Selbst wenn mehr als die bislang angemeldeten erscheinen, Platzprobleme gibt's keine.  

Na ja, mir fallen spontan einige nette Trails ein. Die zu beschreiben ist aber aufwändig.

@Zigeunerlein - es gibt einen kleinen Park in Wasserlos. Allerdings sind die Jungs in einem Verein organisiert. Wie es da mit Fahrerlaubnis für Gäste aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe mir bislang nur die Strecke angesehen und ob meines biblischen Alters gewährte man mir gnadenhalber eine Freifahrt.

Die Vereins HP weiss ich leider nicht, aber hier wurde dazu schon mal was geschrieben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Bruder Jörn: das ist doch eher deine Disziplin, oder?
> 
> Ich wollte, wenn das Wetter mitspielt auch diese Woche wieder Samstag eine grössere Runde im Spessart fahren - etwas trailig aber keine Drops und ähnliches....




Du willst mich wohl nicht mehr dabei haben? Warum immer samstags? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fährt am Sonntag jemand eine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir sind SA und SO möglich.

Vorverlegte Startzeiten sind schwer zu handeln wenn man wie ich erst zuhause ins Netz kommt.


----------



## Kulminator (31. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du willst mich wohl nicht mehr dabei haben? Warum immer samstags?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?? wieso? Wenn ich unter Woche tagsüber eine Tour anbieten würde, könnte man schon meinen, ich wolle euch nicht dabeihaben. Aber Samstags sollte doch für jedermann möglich sein?  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2007)

Heijeijei...das war ja heute eine gruselige Kälte. Das ging durch Mark und Bein.  

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

@[email protected] Gestern mit Startzeit 18:00 Uhr wurde es sehr spät weil Siam noch eine   längere Panne hatte. Da kam mir die heutige Vorverlegung der Startzeit schon sehr gelegen. So konnte ich meinen Kleinen noch gute Nacht sagen. Wenn  Deine Teilnahme ne sichere Sache wäre, dann wäre eine Vorverlegung kein Thema. Ist halt blöd, daß man nie weiß obs bei Dir klappt oder net.

Sonntag fahre ich auf alle Fälle ne Runde. Ich will mich nur noch nicht festlegen.

Edit: Wenn Erdi01 am Sonntag eine Indian Summer Tour anbietet, bin ich dort dabei, weitere Mitfahrer willkommen. Gibts nix, dann fahr ich ne Spessartrunde mit oder biete bei Bedarf auch gerne etwas an.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2007)

sach mal *@Bruder*, hatt Euer Schützenhaus auch ne Anschrift, dass mein Navi kennt. Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich Freitag Abend nix besseres vorhabe  

Dafür das sich ein *Eisbär* durch die Hintertür schleicht, können sich die Wölfe ja dann am 27. November revengieren


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2007)

Die Anschrift lautet "Im Beinholz".

Die Zufahrtsstraße zu den Sportstätten hat meines Wissens keinen Namen. Das Areal nennt sich Beinholz. Es kann also sein, dass dein Navi es nicht findet. Aber irgendwie hat bislang jeder den Weg gefunden, ob mit oder ohne Navi.


----------



## jhs (1. November 2007)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mich nur fuer die nette Tour gestern Abend bedanken  
Insbesondere fuer das Guiding von jazzmann und den Abhol- und Heimbringservice von google.

Ich habe die Tour genossen und werde versuchen bei Gelegenheit wieder mitzukommen -- hoffentlich laesst diese Gelegenheit nicht zuuuu lange auf sich warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2007)

jhs schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tour genossen und werde versuchen bei Gelegenheit wieder mitzukommen -- hoffentlich laesst diese Gelegenheit nicht zuuuu lange auf sich warten



HIER ist das nächste Highlight - da kannst du deine Fähigkeiten abseits befestigter Wege unter Beweis stellen


----------



## jhs (1. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> HIER ist das nächste Highlight - da kannst du deine Fähigkeiten abseits befestigter Wege unter Beweis stellen



Solche Faehigkeiten besitze ich leider nicht  
Morgen Abend werde ich es wohl eh nicht schaffen -- und erst recht nicht "schnell und schwer" -- wenn das gestern "langsam und leicht" war  

Gruss,
jhs


----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2007)

jhs schrieb:


> Solche Faehigkeiten besitze ich leider nicht



du glaubst ja gar nicht, welche Fähigkeiten bei "Gruppensport" entwickelt werden können....


----------



## addi_smirnoff (1. November 2007)

Kulminator, 

was heißt für euch Tempo schnell und Schwierigkeitsgrad schnell. Wie sehen eure Streckenführungen aus, Dauer, km, Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit. 

Ich komme aus Neuenhaßlau und würde mich evtl. gerne mal anschließen, ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob ich das "hohe" tempo fahren kann. 

Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2007)

addi_smirnoff schrieb:


> Kulminator,
> 
> was heißt für euch Tempo schnell und Schwierigkeitsgrad schnell. Wie sehen eure Streckenführungen aus, Dauer, km, Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit.
> 
> ...



.. wenn ich deinen Nick richtig deute, kannst du unser Tempo gaaanz locker mithalten...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. November 2007)

Alle Nightrides dieses Threads mit den Eigenschaften SCHNELL und SCHWER sind wie geschrieben zu verstehen. 

Es gilt, die steilsten Trails mit höchstmöglicher Geschwindigkeit verbal abzusurfen, dabei nie die Contenance zu verlieren und jederzeit souverän aufzutreten.


----------



## jhs (1. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Alle Nightrides dieses Threads mit den Eigenschaften SCHNELL und SCHWER sind wie geschrieben zu verstehen.
> 
> Es gilt, die steilsten Trails mit höchstmöglicher Geschwindigkeit verbal abzusurfen, dabei nie die Contenance zu verlieren und jederzeit souverän aufzutreten.



 ouch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. November 2007)




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2007)

@@ all,

Anfahrt morgen zum Rodenbacher Nightride per bike ? Ab B8 Parkplatz ?
Muss ich noch die Funsel aufladen, oder ich bastel mir aus 'nem Alukleiderbügel ein Halter füer den Laptop auf'm Lenker, nach vorne aufgeklappt und fertisch ist der breiteste Frontscheinwerfer Deutschlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]. Unterm Sattel klemm ich mir die Lasermaus, schöne rote Leuchtdiode  
Bis denne
der Kombi


----------



## Google (1. November 2007)

Och Nöööööö. Morscheabend lass ich mich dann mal lieber heimfahren  

@WE-Tour am [email protected] Falls Ihr es nicht schon tut, könnt Ihr ja auch mal bei den Eisbären reinschauen. Da ist eine "Indian-Summer-Tour" im Odenwald in Arbeit  Da fahre ich mit und ich  könnte noch eine Person und ein Rad mitnehmen. Vielleicht gibt Erdi01 auch noch ne Info....den Stammtisch lässt er sich ja auch nicht nehmen, da sacht er bestimmt auch noch was dazu  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Anschrift lautet "Im Beinholz".
> 
> Die Zufahrtsstraße zu den Sportstätten hat meines Wissens keinen Namen. Das Areal nennt sich Beinholz. Es kann also sein, dass dein Navi es nicht findet. Aber irgendwie hat bislang jeder den Weg gefunden, ob mit oder ohne Navi.


Bin ich hier richtig  und/oder wie heist die nächste Straße dort, im Beinholz ist unbekannt. 

Hab's glaub gefunden. Ist da ein neuer Sportplatz nebenan. Sieht in google earth so aus ... und die Staße nennt sich "Am neuen Sportplatz"

Da muß erst ein Kreis Offebächer kommen um dehnen zu sagen, wie die Gassen heißen  

GN8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2007)

Hhmmm, in den letzten 30 Jahren hat eigentlich noch nie jemand nach dem Straßennamen gefragt. Trotzdem hat's bislang jeder gefunden. 

Gut, Kolumbus war seinerzeit ohne Navi natürlich gekniffen. Da will er nach Indien und kommt ganz woanders raus. Dumm gelaufen. Das ist wie wenn ich heute ins Waldstadion will und auf einmal vorm Bieberer Berg stehe. [schauder]


----------



## fohns (2. November 2007)

wasn vergleich....


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat's bislang jeder gefunden.


Ich auch, der Sportplatz mit seinem Flutlicht war gar nett zu übersehen  

Nett war's bei Euch und wie gesagt Gegenbesuch dann am 27. November in Heusenstamm 

CU


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. November 2007)

Mooooorsche!!! WINTERPOKAL steht vor der Tür

Spessartwölfe Team 1 alias Spessartwölfe Team Ruff (für aufi geht's) ist im Netz,
@Fohns
@Torpedo
@Jazzman
und ein weiteres, unbestätigtes Mitglied 
*tragt Euch dazu ein*
Team 2 alias Spessartwölfe alias Spessartwölfe Team Runner (für schwerkraftorientierte Fahrer) ist noch einzustellen
@Rocky Mountain
@Bruder Jörn
@Mtb Ede
@Kulmi
+ ein weiterer zu aktivierender biker
*EINTRAGEN!*

ich weiss, ich nerve, ist mein Job
Übrigens, geniales Wetter draussen , schraubt die Mudcatcher ab

der Kombi


----------



## Google (3. November 2007)

Moin, moin

Ja, war wirklich ein netter Nightride gestern  

Auch wenn der eine oder andere es mir nicht ganz abkauft, freue ich mich sehr auf das Trikot, mache gerne für den Thread Werbung und freue mich natürlich, dass hier wider Erwarten noch viel Aktivität und Initiative drinne steckt (Im Sommer dachte ich das wars dann wohl bald.)

Ich bin halt sozusagen "multikulti" und verstehe mich als Eiswolf oder auch Spessartbär, - wie mans halt sehen will. Irgendwie bin ich auch RR´ler, MtB´ler, Spacke und Trailhunter. Mir macht alles Spass (Sorry Kulmi, dass ich "Spass" benutzt habe  ) Deswegen kann man mich auch nicht auf irgendwas festlegen.

Ich fahre bei jedem gerne mit wenns bei mir passt, beteilige mich aktiv wenns geht........ Weil ich ja nur das eine will : Gemeinsam Biken  

Hier müßt Ihr mich sowieso weiterhin aushalten weil ich hier wohne und nur sehr ungerne alleine meine Runden fahre . 

Ich bin froh das mittlerweile,- eigentlich jetzt schon lange - der Thread ein Selbstläufer geworden ist und die Wörter *Spessartwölfe Hanau* und *Spacken* ein Begriff für die umliegende MTB-Szene geworden sind  

Sowas gelingt nicht immer selbstverständlich  

In diesem Sinne freue ich mich auf die nächsten Jahre gemeinsamen Bikens......und die Trikots  (die Ausdruck des Ganzen sind)

Und jetzt zurück zum Eigentlichem. Den Touren. Da fahre ich morgen mit:

*Indian Summer Tour​*
Erdi01 und ich freuen sich natürlich über jeden Mitfahrer Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch ne nette Tour am WE und man sieht sich zweifellos irgendwann wieder im Wald  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (3. November 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mooooorsche!!! WINTERPOKAL steht vor der Tür
> 
> Spessartwölfe Team 1 alias Spessartwölfe Team Ruff (für aufi geht's) ist im Netz,
> @Fohns
> ...



Moje, was issn des für ein Sch...wetter da draussen.. brrrrr......  

RUNNER Team hab ich angelegt, Ihr könnt euch eintragen. Einen weiteren zu aktivierenden Biker hab ich schon angepostet... 

Schönen verregneten Samstag noch....


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. November 2007)

Ich fahr heute mal wieder die geilen Sachen in unserem Revier. Fahr um 14 Uhr an der B8 vorbei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. November 2007)

Sind nicht in den Odenwald: War auch hier ein echt klasse INDIAN SUMMER heute im Revier, tolle Farben.
Und die Pizza auf'm Buchberg war mal wieder bestens, wenn auch nur schwer ein Tisch zu ergattern war.

Grüße an Alle, ab morgen wird gekurbelt...

Winterpokaler (noch nicht vollständig angetreten), LOS!
 - werde morgen abend in CZ ins Studio gehen und kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2007)

apropos WINTERPOKAL: es ist Montag morgen kurz vor neun und die ersten haben schon zweistellige Punktzahlen. Ich hab vom Biken geträumt - darf ich mir bei 6 Stunden Schlaf 24 Punkte gutschreiben?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2007)

Was können die WiPo-Helden denn dafür, dass wir solche Faulenzer sind?  

Da steht man halt mal am Morgen um fünf auf, geht drei Stunden biken und trägt noch unter der Dusche die absolvierte Einheit ein.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. November 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich schon mal bis zum Ende dieser Woche... 
Bin beruflich in NL... Das Bike kommt natürlich mit und nach Feierabend gehts zum fröhlichen WiPo-Punkte-Spacken in den Nationalpark de Hoge. Mit nem Mountainbike in Holland.... Das ist für die bestimmt so alltäglich wie Pommes mit Senf... 


Bis die Tage...
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was können die WiPo-Helden denn dafür, dass wir solche Faulenzer sind?
> 
> Da steht man halt mal am Morgen um fünf auf, geht drei Stunden biken und trägt noch unter der Dusche die absolvierte Einheit ein.



wieso Faulenzer? Wenn ich meine Schlafeinheiten nachtrage, sind wir sogar führend in der Gesamtwertung  

Zur Info: beide Wölfeteams sind noch ohne Punkte...


----------



## Google (5. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Zur Info: beide Wölfeteams sind noch ohne Punkte...


Dann könnt Ihr ja heuteabend punkten  

Ich fahre heuteabend um 18:00 Uhr los zum Dietzebächer Treffpunkt um 19:00Uhr um die Winterpokalsaison zu eröffnen. Der Rodgaurundweg steht auf dem Plan und man kann in etwa 21:00 Uhr mit der Rückkehr rechnen.

Also wer mit will, ich fahre gegen 18:00 Uhr am SB-Sconto vorbei und lese die evtl. Mitfahrer ein.

Ein weiteres Tourenangebot für diese Woche von mir kommt wohl sehr kurzfristig.....wegen der Wettervorhersage  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. November 2007)

War gestern schon im Wald. Optimale Bedingungen.
Fahre daher heute wieder ab 18 Uhr B8 falls jemand mit möchte.

Grüße 

Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Dann könnt Ihr ja heuteabend punkten



ich geh heut früh zu Bett - punktesammeln...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2007)

@ WP'ler,

da gibts Menschen, die sammeln in einem Tag 48 Punkte. Wer's glaubt, bekommt 'ne Freipackung EPO.  Habe mich selbst bescheiden gequaelt, auf der Rolle. Kein Vergleich zu den Waeldern, ausserdem spuere ich meine Beine mehr als nach einem 5h-Ritt durch die Natur.

@Torpedo, Meister, wie sieht's aus, brauchen Dich im Team "Ruff" als Mitfahrer.
Wenn keiner mehr mitmacht, aktiviere ich Fraa Struwwelisch. Neu im Forum.


@Spessartwoelfe, habe schon die erste Anwort mit Designvorschlag von unserem Shirt. Werde heute noch mal mit dem netten Fraeulein telefonieren und eine Farbvariante anfragen. Geht dann raus an Eure Privatmailadressen. Koennt schon mal ueberlegen welche Groessen ihr braucht und wieviel Stueck ihr abnehmen wollt.

der Kombichef


----------



## fohns (6. November 2007)

So, erste punkte bei Erdis nightride gesammelt -- klasse tour durch (um?) den rodgau, da kommen schon einige km zusammen... danke Erdi für ne schöne tour!

@Ede
tschuldige, hatte ziemlichen zeitlichen druck, um zum treffpunkt für Erdis N8ride zu kommen... hat leider nicht mehr geklappt mit der koversation.

@Kombi
super arbeit. und: na klar, aktivieren ist immer gut!!

viele grüße vom fohns.


----------



## Siam (6. November 2007)

Wenn ihr noch Punkte sammeln wollt:

ich werde -falls es Heute abend nicht regnet- so ab 18 Uhr für 2-3 Stunden fahren. Falls jemand also noch Lust auf eine kleine Runde über irgendwelche Waldwege hat, würde ich einfach 18 Uhr beim Shooters bzw. 18:25 bei der B8 sagen.

Wie schauts aus??

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ WP'ler,
> 
> da gibts Menschen, die sammeln in einem Tag 48 Punkte. Wer's glaubt, bekommt 'ne Freipackung EPO.



Wieso? Sind doch nur 12 Stunden Schlaf und dabei vom Biken träumen....


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch Punkte sammeln wollt:
> 
> ich werde -falls es Heute abend nicht regnet- so ab 18 Uhr für 2-3 Stunden fahren. Falls jemand also noch Lust auf eine kleine Runde über irgendwelche Waldwege hat, würde ich einfach 18 Uhr beim Shooters bzw. 18:25 bei der B8 sagen.
> 
> ...



Sachmal, Siam, bist Du eigentlich gelistet im WiPo???
Wenn noch nicht, tritt einem unserer Spessartwoelfe Teams bei, wir suchen noch kurbelkraeftige Verstaerkung.

Der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. November 2007)

So.. hab heute auch erste WiPo Punkte auf meiner Feierabendrunde im hochalpinen Holland eingefahren...

Bis die Tage...


_jazzman_


----------



## Google (7. November 2007)

Moin, moin

Bis gerade eben noch prognostiziert, scheint das Wetter für morgennachmittag  überwiegend trocken zu sein. Wer so früh kann, darf sich wie immer gerne mir anschliessen  

*GA/Langes Elend Kombitour am Donnerstag​*Fahrzeit: 12 Winterpokalpunkte  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Siam (7. November 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sachmal, Siam, bist Du eigentlich gelistet im WiPo???
> Wenn noch nicht, tritt einem unserer Spessartwoelfe Teams bei, wir suchen noch kurbelkraeftige Verstaerkung.
> 
> Der Kombi



Wenn ich denn aufgenommen werde . Wobei ich eigentlich ein Schönwetterfahrer bin...

@Google: Wenn das Wetter stimmt (sprich wenn eine reele Chance besteht irgendwie doch noch trocken zu bleiben) bin ich dabei! 
Wie kommt es zu deiner Avataränderung? Zu lange in die Lampe geschaut 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2007)

Mit so einer "Fresse" fahr ich nicht, die frisst mich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2007)

@ Google, Erdi:  hat euch die dunkle Seite der Macht ergriffen? Oder habt ihr einfach nur das WP Fieber?


----------



## Google (7. November 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Wie kommt es zu deiner Avataränderung? Zu lange in die Lampe geschaut





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mit so einer "Fresse" fahr ich nicht, die frisst mich noch





Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Google, Erdi:  hat euch die dunkle Seite der Macht ergriffen? Oder habt ihr einfach nur das WP Fieber?



Gaaaannnzzzz Ruuiiihhhhg...........Fahrt einfach morgen mit..........beim

*N I G H T R I D E​*


​


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Google, Erdi:  hat euch die dunkle Seite der Macht ergriffen? Oder habt ihr einfach nur das WP Fieber?


also mein Avi mit seinem Blend-a-med-Lächeln gewinnt jede Miss-Wahl im Vergleich zu Googl's


----------



## Google (8. November 2007)

dafür hab ich den intelligenteren Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2007)

.. ihr nehmt irgendwelche Drogen ...


----------



## fohns (8. November 2007)

ich fahr nachts nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Siam (8. November 2007)

So ein sch***. Ich kann Heute doch nicht mit. Der Abend ist schon von anderer Stelle verplant.
Hoffentlich wird es Morgen noch mal für paar Stunden trocken. 
Nightriden ist irgendwie lustig . 

Besteht bei Euren Nightrides jetzt eigentlich auch eine Halloween-Maskenpflicht??

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Besteht bei Euren Nightrides jetzt eigentlich auch eine Halloween-Maskenpflicht??



neuerdings offenbar schon - aber nur bei den Freaks...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. November 2007)

Hier ein paar Herbstimpressionen...  
Morgens um 9.00 Uhr auf dem Hahnenkamm, während das Rhein-Main Gebiet noch unter der grauen Nebeldecke schläft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (9. November 2007)

Würde es Interessenten für eine kleine Runde (2h) Heute so gegen 17:30 geben?
Vorausgesetzt es ist trocken.

@jazzman: schöne Bilder, da könnte man fast meinen wir hätten gutes Wetter 




Gruß
Thomas


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. November 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Würde es Interessenten für eine kleine Runde (2h) Heute so gegen 17:30 geben?
> Vorausgesetzt es ist trocken.
> 
> @jazzman: schöne Bilder, da könnte man fast meinen wir hätten gutes Wetter



Die Fotos habe ich an Allerheiligen morgens gemacht... Da war ja auch schönes Wetter... Zumindest oben auf dem Hahnenkamm.. 

Sorry, aber ich bin bis einschl. Sonntagabend komplett mit Orchesterproben und Konzert ausgebucht... Diesmal muss ich mir das strahlende Erlebnis leider entgehen lassen... 

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (9. November 2007)

Von heutemorgen ? Schöne Bilder ! Aber das Staudinger sieht man ja immer. Und wenn es nur die Dammpfwolken sind  

Zum WE kann man ja mom wirklich nicht viel sagen. Vielleicht nur so viel: Wenn ich fahre dann Sonntags, wohl gegen 11:00 B8 Uhr wenns nicht regnet und dann auch nur auf schlammfreien Wegen. Und wenn ich schon mal unterwegs bin, dann gibts auch ne Einkehr im Naturfreundehaus. Ich kann mir ein Route über Hahnenkamm Fernblick Buchberg gut vorstellen. Aber nur, wie schon gesagt, wenns nicht pisselt  

Ich werde morgensfrüh, Sonntags nochmal informieren. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar Spontane, die mitkommen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Siam (9. November 2007)

@ Google: bei Dir weiß ich ja, das Freitage ungeeignet sind. Aber nächste Woche geht bestimmt was.


Frage: Soll ich mich für den WiPo anmelden, noch geht es ja???? Kobi hat das ja angesprochen.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. November 2007)

Ich bins noch mal...
Möchte das Forum kurz mißbrauchen um ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache zu machen... 
Für alle, die sich nach einer Sonntagstour einen genussvollen Tagesausklang gönnen möchten.... (Es ist kein Jazzkonzert...  )






Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2007)

Ream Runner: in Anbetracht der Ereignisse dieser Woche können wir mit den bisher erbrachten Leistungen mehr als zufrieden sein. Weiter so... 

@_jazzman_ : der Typ auf dem Plakat sieht fast so aus, als ob er den Stinkefinger zeigt. Ob das so ne gute Werbung ist? Ich hab da meine Zweifel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. November 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Frage: Soll ich mich für den WiPo anmelden, noch geht es ja???? Kobi hat das ja angesprochen.


Siam, ich kann leider nicht für die anderen sprechen....................................................................................................................................

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. November 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> @ Google: bei Dir weiß ich ja, das Freitage ungeeignet sind. Aber nächste Woche geht bestimmt was.
> 
> 
> Frage: Soll ich mich für den WiPo anmelden, noch geht es ja???? Kobi hat das ja angesprochen.
> ...



Ja, Mann, mach hinne, die Anmeldung geht noch maximal bis zum 18.11. Einfach im WiPo Forum das Team suchen, die eigene Mitgliedschaft beantragen und ich gebe Dich umgehend frei. Team Ruff ist noch nicht komplett, der Torpedo hat auch noch nichts von sich hören lassen. Oder muss ich wirklich Fraa Struwwelisch auffordern sich anzumelden? Die hat wenigstens schon ein paar Runden diese Woche auf der Rolle gedreht  

der Kombi, nicht der Knobi


----------



## Siam (10. November 2007)

So, ist passiert. Und die (wetterbedingt sehr kleinen) Runden von letzter Woche sind nachgetragen. Gestern kamen auch gerade so 30 km zusammen. Heute wird so wie es aussieht ja mal gar nichts gehen. Päh, das schifft da draußen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Siam (12. November 2007)

Ist irgendetwas geplant für diese Woche??
Vielleicht Heute Abend (ab 18:00), wenn es denn trocken ist?!

Würde sich jemand anschließen???

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. November 2007)

@Siam

Heute kann ich leider nicht. Aber ich werde ab dieser Woche wieder in meinen geplanten Dienstag-Donnerstag Rhytmus wechseln. Bin also morgen wieder auf dem Radl.

Gruß
Niko


----------



## Google (12. November 2007)

Moin, moin 

also wenn ich heute nur könnte....dann würde ich auch fahren weil das Wetter morgen nicht wirklich gut ausschaut.

Heute gehts auf alle Fälle nicht und wenns Morgen regnet, dann werd ich schauen, dass ich am Mittwoch und Donnerstag aufs Bike komm.

Für Donnerstag werd ich wohl im Laufe des Tages noch einen LMB machen. Wenigstens Forstautbahn sollte da möglich sein.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (12. November 2007)

Sooo....

Hier ist der Last-Minute-Eintrag wie angekündigt. Weil ich die Tage vorher schon am Main spacken war, wird die Tour diesmal eher im mittleren Tempo absolviert und es werden wohl auch ein paar steile Anstiege dabei sein. Vielleicht fahre ich auch meine Wintertrainingsrunde: B8, X 11er, am Kälberauer Hof hoch zum Hahnenkamm, rüber zum langen Elend, über Main zurück (circa 500 HM sind es dann trotzdem  ). Mal schaeuen was genehm ist 

*Geländetour am Donnerstag​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. November 2007)

Für alle Wetterfesten, die heute Abend Lust und Zeit haben...

*Fernblick Nightride*




Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (13. November 2007)

Ich gehe heute spacken und muß inklusive äusserst driiiiiiingender Radwäsche schon um 8 daheim sein.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Donnerstag. Da hab ich länger Ausgang  

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. November 2007)

@Google

Bei mir steht am Donnerstag eine Spackentour auf dem Rodgaurundweg mit Holly-Jane auf dem Programm und danach gehts in die Sauna.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (13. November 2007)

Servus,

wenn ich denn endlich mal meine Lampe habe (falls die dieses Jahr noch lieferbar ist    ), komme ich auch mal wieder mit.

Gruss

Lanzelot


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. November 2007)

@Lanzelot

Ein kleines Lämpchen für die Straße sollte heute ausreichend sein. Im Wald hab ich eine, die ist hell genug für uns beide... 

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Lanzelot (13. November 2007)

Na wenn das so ist, werde ich mal schauen, ob die mich heute rechtzeitig aus dem Büro lassen....


----------



## Siam (13. November 2007)

Neeeeeeee, Heute bei aller Liebe nicht! Wenn ich mir das da draußen anschaue, wird mir anders. Und das Regenradar läßt auch nicht ein Funken Hoffnung aufkommen.
Ich bin halt ein *Weichei* . 

Aber Donnerstag denke ich könnte klappen, wenn dienstlich nichts dazwischenkommt. Lust darauf habe ich auf jeden Fall. Nachdem meine letzten Runden immer nur so maximal 30 km ohne hm waren ist das dringend nötig...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (13. November 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Neeeeeeee, Heute bei aller Liebe nicht!


Das hab ich mir dann auch gesagt als ich zuhause bei Regen ankam 

Ich lass mal die Donnerstagstour stehen auch wenn ich mir mom kein besseres Wetter vorstellen kann.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Siam (14. November 2007)

Der freundliche Elefant ist wieder zurück . Irgendwie auch schöner...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fohns (14. November 2007)

dann kann ich ja vielleicht doch wieder mal mit, wenns dunkel ist 
mittwoch und donnerstag wahrscheinlich nicht, auch am WE bin ich nicht da.

sorry, Spessartwölfe ruff, derzeit ist nicht mehr drin.
ich werd mir bald wieder mehr mühe geben, für punkte zu sorgen.

viele grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (14. November 2007)

Im Moment ist irgendwie der Wurm drin, oder? Keine Zeit oder kein Wetter für WP Punkte... Na ja, wenn es so weiterschneit, komme ich wenigstens mal auf die Bretter?


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn es so weiterschneit, komme ich wenigstens mal auf die Bretter?




So sah es heute auf dem Hahnenkamm aus...























Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Im Moment ist irgendwie der Wurm drin, oder?


Eher der Winter, oder ?  

Die Bilder machen Appetit auf eine Schneetour.

@[email protected] Wann wollt Ihr denn morgen losspacken und wo ?? Ich glaub bevor ich mich morgen nicht loseisen kann und daheim bleibe weil ich nicht alleine los möchte, würde ich mich lieber ein zweites Mal mit Euch am Main begeben.

Sag mal ne Zeit und einen Treffpunkt. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja

Grüße Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. November 2007)

@Google

Bei Holly-Jane und mir steht morgen der Rodgaurundweg auf dem GA-Trainingsplan. Unser Einstiegspunkt ist Rollwald. Da wir aber danach noch in die Sauna wollen, gehts schon relativ früh los...


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (14. November 2007)

Achso  Na ja, kann man nix machen. Dann werd ich mich eben aussem Haus raustreten müssen.


----------



## Kulminator (15. November 2007)

Geile Bilder, Nico... 

Dieses WE kann ich hoffentlich weitere WP Punkte beim Langlaufen sammeln. Habe von bis zu 35 cm Neuschnee gelesen und recht guten Loipenbedingungen...  Nach der Schneepleite vom letzten Jahr freut mich der aktuelle Wintereinbruch umso mehr....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. November 2007)

Tja, da wirst du im Vogelsberg sicher fündig werden. 
Wenn dann noch die Sonne rauskommt, steht dem Wintertraum nichts im Wege.


----------



## Siam (15. November 2007)

17:35 am Druckhaus und ich war ganz alleine .
Na, ja. Ich bin dann um 17:45 trozdem los auf den Hahnenkamm und konnte tatsächlich den Schnee bewundern. Bis auf rund 300m gar nichts und dann ganz plötzlich alles Weiß um mich!
@jazzman: waren das dann Deine Reifenspuren zur Gaststätte hoch 

Muß jetzt noch die Runde im WiPo eintragen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. November 2007)

MoinMoin,

melde mich mit heftiger Magenverstimmung zurück aus Ungarn. Kann mindestens 4 Monate kein paniertes Schnitzel mehr riechen oder sehen. Und beim Denken an eine weitere - in Fett ausgebackene - gebackene Gänseleber könn't ich mir glatt den Finger in den Hals stecken.
Ausserdem zuviel Bier die Woche.
Aber die Kneipe mit der funky Music war klasse.

Sehe mal zu dass ich mindestens am WoEn auf die Rolle komme, muss dann am Montag Morgen wieder nach HU - nächste Woche mehr...

der Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2007)

So, da sich Torpedo bis jetzt weder geräuspert noch im Team "Spessartwölfe Team Ruff" angemeldet hat  , habe ich kurz vor Anmeldeschluss (morgen, 18.11.) noch das Neumitglied Fraa Struwwelisch aktivieren können. 5 können rein rechnerisch gesehen mehr Punkte einfahren als 4.  

Viel hat sie noch nicht zusammengefahren, in den letzten Tagen, aber ich denke, da kann ich noch motivierend einwirken.
Man kann ja gar nicht früh genug anfangen...

Kann morgen nirgenswo mitfahren, habe Familiengottesdienst-Dienst der sich wohl über den ganzen Sonntag hinziehen wird - gggrrrr.

Der Kombi.


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2007)

Moin Miteinander, das Team Runner hat sich nun auch kurz vor Meldeschluss verkomplettiert (geiles Wort  ). Unsere Nachmeldung hat schon fleissig Punkte gemacht... 

Skilanglauf im Kulmiland hat richtig viel Laune gemacht - bis zu 35 cm feinster Schnee und hier und da auch mal Sonnenschein... Aus Zeitmangel bin ich "nur" auf die 10 km Strecke und bin mit ein paar Umwegen am Ende ca 12 km gelaufen. Fürs nächste Mal muss ich auf die 20 km Runde ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2007)

Sehr fleissig.  

Ich werde die nächsten 2-3 Wochen sicher noch keine Punkte sammeln können. Aber immerhin ist jetzt die Titanfrage geklärt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sehr fleissig.
> 
> Ich werde die nächsten 2-3 Wochen sicher noch keine Punkte sammeln können. Aber immerhin ist jetzt die Titanfrage geklärt.



Ich glaube Titan ist leichter als Knochen.....


----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich glaube Titan ist leichter als Knochen.....



.. und mit Carbon geht es noch einen Tick leichter als mit Titan ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich glaube Titan ist leichter als Knochen.....




Ein 375er Nagel wiegt bei 9 MM Durchmesser knapp 100 Gramm.  Ohne diesen Ballast bin ich bergauf jetzt nahezu unschlagbar.


----------



## fohns (19. November 2007)

team ruff freut sich schon auf Dich, Bruder


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2007)

Ihr hattet leider keinen Platz für einen so leistungsstarken Fahrer wie mich. Ehe ich mich besinnen konnte, waren alle Plätze vergeben. 

Aber vielleicht öffnet sich kurz vor Weihnachten ja ganz überraschend noch einmal die Transferliste und ihr könnt mich abwerben.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. November 2007)

Na Leute, Bock auf eine Weihnachtsfeier ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2007)

Immer.  

Wann und wo? Wer kümmert sich um die Location? Wer bestellt die Sambatänzerinnen? Wer bringt Rocky bei, wie man einen Mojito bestellt? 

Fragen über Fragen. Wir sollten uns kurzfristig mal auf einen "Nightride" treffen und das Organisationskomitee bestimmen. Ich schlage den kommenden Freitag vor, evtl. mal wieder Altstadt Steinheim?


----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2007)

.. bin auch dabei... was immer ansteht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2007)

Dann stellen wir für Freitag doch mal 'nen LMB rein.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Na Leute, Bock auf eine Weihnachtsfeier ?



*zum Beispiel bei und mit den Eisbären*, Ihr seid alle ob mit oder ohne Partner herzlich Willkommen


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Immer.
> 
> Wann und wo? Wer kümmert sich um die Location? Wer bestellt die Sambatänzerinnen? Wer bringt Rocky bei, wie man einen Mojito bestellt?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen. Wir sollten uns kurzfristig mal auf einen "Nightride" treffen und das Organisationskomitee bestimmen. Ich schlage den kommenden Freitag vor, evtl. mal wieder Altstadt Steinheim?



Was wollt ihr auch immer Drinks ohne Alk!


----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Immer.
> 
> Wann und wo? Wer kümmert sich um die Location? Wer bestellt die Sambatänzerinnen? Wer bringt Rocky bei, wie man einen Mojito bestellt?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen. Wir sollten uns kurzfristig mal auf einen "Nightride" treffen und das Organisationskomitee bestimmen. Ich schlage den kommenden Freitag vor, evtl. mal wieder Altstadt Steinheim?



in freier Wildbahn sind Mojitos keine Einzelgänger. Sie treten immer paarweise oder in Rudeln auf...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. November 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr auch immer Drinks ohne Alk!




Red dich nicht raus, Eistee musste ich nach deiner Bestellung trinken.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Red dich nicht raus, Eistee musste ich nach deiner Bestellung trinken.



Und warum mussten wir dich stützen nach dem Eistee?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. November 2007)

Na ja, lieber ein Eistee als ein Martini Blanco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann stellen wir für Freitag doch mal 'nen LMB rein.



bin angemeldet....


----------



## Siam (21. November 2007)

Super, gestern der einzige Tag der Woche trocken und ich konnte bei Google nicht mit, da ich mir igendeinen Sch*** eingefangen habe und übelste Kopfschmerzen mit etwas Fieber habe.  

Mal sehen, ob diese Woche wenigstens noch mal eine 60-Minuten-Runde drin ist. Wetter-Online lässt in einem ja keine Hoffnung aufkommen...

Mußte einfach mal den Frust loswerden...


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann stellen wir für Freitag doch mal 'nen LMB rein.


 

Schade, dass Nightrides auf diesem Leistungsniveau  immer nur freitags angeboten werden, da schläft mein Juniorwolf immer bei mir und ich kann nicht weg. 
Zu Weihnachten bekommt er übrigens sein erstes Fahrrad, dann geht richtig los.... Aber er kommt im Moment gar nicht so nach mir... Er legt bei seinem Laufrad die Füße hinten auf die Hinterradstrebe und dann heißt es hauptsache bergab und am besten ohne zu bremsen...  

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim "Altstadt-Nightride"

Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten bekommt er übrigens sein erstes Fahrrad, dann geht richtig los.... Aber er kommt im Moment gar nicht so nach mir... Er legt bei seinem Laufrad die Füße hinten auf die Hinterradstrebe und dann heißt es hauptsache bergab und am besten ohne zu bremsen...
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim "Altstadt-Nightride"
> 
> ...



Hey Bruder, ich glaube da wächst Nachwuchs ran! 
// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. November 2007)

Wird ja auch Zeit. Wir müssen nur darauf achten, dass Jazz dem Kleinen keinen CC-Floh ins Ohr setzt. 

Ich habe schon mal bei Kona nach dem passenden Bike geschaut. Dirt wäre für den Anfang sicher gut.  Dann kann er sich gleich die Technik für die Three-Months-Later Drops aneignen.


----------



## Google (21. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten bekommt er übrigens sein erstes Fahrrad, dann geht richtig los.... Aber er kommt im Moment gar nicht so nach mir... Er legt bei seinem Laufrad die Füße hinten auf die Hinterradstrebe und dann heißt es hauptsache bergab und am besten ohne zu bremsen...


Mein Kleiner kriegt nächstes Frühjahr sein erstes wirklich gutes MTB. Er will ja schon die ganze Zeit mal bei mir mitfahren, nächstes Jahr darf er dann schon in den Genuß kommen, mal ein paar leichtere Sachen im Spessart mit mir zu fahren  Letztes Jahr habe ich in mal ein Stückchen auf meine Haustrails, nähe der Steinbrüche mitgenommen und fragte mich was der Jammerlappen eigentlich hinter mir zu flennen hat.......bis ich gemerkt hab, dass die Brennesseln, die links und rechts vom Trail wuchsen, größer als er selbst waren....AUTSCHHH  Armes Kind  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. November 2007)

Kinners, Kinners,

apropos Jugend waechst nach:
die nicht WIPO-angemeldeten Woelfe koennen sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen: Fr. Struwwelisch faehrt Punkte zusammen ohne dass ich gross dazu auffordern muss. Sie hat sich am Wochenende nur beschwert, dass der Rollenslick (der gute Orangene, von Conti) wie ein Radiergummi abrubbelt.
Hatte dann spaet Sonntag Abend den Fehler entdeckt, sie fuhr im groessten Gang mit der staerksten Bremslast  Also genau richtig aufgehoben im Team "Ruff".
Runner wird dann wieder im Fruehjahr trainiert.

Gruesse aus der Puszta, ich halte mich tapfer von den fritierten & panierten Schnitzeln fern
der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. November 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey Bruder, ich glaube da wächst Nachwuchs ran!
> // Rocky





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal bei Kona nach dem passenden Bike geschaut. Dirt wäre für den Anfang sicher gut.  Dann kann er sich gleich die Technik für die Three-Months-Later Drops aneignen.



Ich merk schon... Kaum erwähnt man das Zauberwort [flüstermodusan] bergab [flüstermodusaus], werden die Runner-Wölfe wachsam...  Ich fahr heute mittag gleich mal nach Aschaffenburg in die Zoohandlung und frag nach CC-Flöhen. 

Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich merk schon... Kaum erwähnt man das Zauberwort [flüstermodusan] bergab [flüstermodusaus], werden die Runner-Wölfe wachsam...  Ich fahr heute mittag gleich mal nach Aschaffenburg in die Zoohandlung und frag nach CC-Flöhen.
> 
> Grüße
> _jazzman_



Fahr lieber in den Kona Shop!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich merk schon... Kaum erwähnt man das Zauberwort [flüstermodusan] bergab [flüstermodusaus], werden die Runner-Wölfe wachsam...  Ich fahr heute mittag gleich mal nach Aschaffenburg in die Zoohandlung und frag nach CC-Flöhen.
> 
> Grüße
> _jazzman_



Uns entgeht nichts.


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. November 2007)

@Spessartwölfe Ruff (Fra.Struwwelisch, Kombi, Fohns, Siam)

besteht Interesse an einer gemeinsamen WP-Teamausfahrt am Sonntagvormittag? (10.00 - 14.00 Uhr)???

Die Spessartwölfe-Runner sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen... Wo's ruff geht, geht's ja aach widder runner... Unn ihr könnt ja vielleicht unne wadde bis ich irchendwann unne ankomm... 

Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Spessartwölfe Ruff (Fra.Struwwelisch, Kombi, Fohns, Siam)
> 
> besteht Interesse an einer gemeinsamen WP-Teamausfahrt am Sonntagvormittag? (10.00 - 14.00 Uhr)???
> 
> ...



Hab Vögelein zwitschern hören, daß eventuell Samstag Nachmittag so zwischen 13 - 16 Uhr auch was gehen soll....


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hab Vögelein zwitschern hören, daß eventuell Samstag Nachmittag so zwischen 13 - 16 Uhr auch was gehen soll....



Klingt gut, aber ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich 13.00 Uhr rechtzeitig schaffe... 
Hab vorher noch einen Termin. Wenn genaueres feststeht, lass die Vöglein noch mal zwitschern, dann schau ich was sich einrichten lässt...


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. November 2007)

SA 13 - 16 Uhr ist o.k.. Wetter soll SA auch besser sein als SO.


----------



## fohns (22. November 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

leider klappt es noch nicht einmal mit dem nightride morgen.
ich versuche mal, am samstag mitzufahren.

viel spaß Euch am freitag,
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> leider klappt es noch nicht einmal mit dem nightride morgen.
> ich versuche mal, am samstag mitzufahren.
> ...



versucht da jemand, sich vor den körperlichen Anstrengungen eines anspruchsvollen Nightrides zu drücken??  

Wegen Samstag: wenn die Wettervorhersage für heute einigermassen zutrifft, brauchen wir morgen nicht grossartig in die Wälder. Schlage deshalb eine spackenähnliche Tour vor, z.B. den Rodgaurundweg oder Kulmis Spezialweg nach AB oder dergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (23. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Spessartwölfe Ruff (Fra.Struwwelisch, Kombi, Fohns, Siam)
> 
> besteht Interesse an einer gemeinsamen WP-Teamausfahrt am Sonntagvormittag? (10.00 - 14.00 Uhr)???
> 
> ...



Tendenziell ja, aber wetter-online.de gibt das nicht so ganz her. Samstag wird bei mir nicht (zumindest nicht diese Zeit) gehen, da meine Frau Geburtstag feiert . Ich werde mich die nächsten Tage wohl mit 4-Punkte-Touren über Wasser halten...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2007)

Betr. Samstags-gehoert-Papi-mir-Tour,

koennte klappen, zumindest bei mir. Ich schau dann mal kurz vorher ins Forum oder in die LMB Liste.

Sonntag geht definitv nicht, da sind wir (Kombi und Fraa Struwwelisch) zum Geburtstag bei der Schwiegermutter  

Melde mich, der Rastlose&Reisende

Uebrigens, naechste Woche bin ich in Holland gebucht, ueberlege mir trotz des angekuendigten Schweinewetters ein Bike in den Kofferaum zu packen und es Jazzman nachzutun und im Hollaendischen Hochgebirge nach getan'er Arbeit zu spacken


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2007)

btw Kombi: gibts was neues aus regensburg? ist irgendwie still geworden um dieses Thema?


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. November 2007)

@Samstagsfahrer

13.00 Uhr wird zwar knapp bei mir, aber ich bin dabei...
Wo gehts los? Parkbucht?

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (23. November 2007)

Samstagsbiker, sorry, wir haben uns vertan und melden uns ab. Samstag ist Geburtstagsfeier und die Anwesenheit erwünscht und Sonntag ist Schaweinewettä  

F.S.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> btw Kombi: gibts was neues aus regensburg? ist irgendwie still geworden um dieses Thema?



Tja, die Rückmeldungen aus dem Kader waren eher dürftig...
Ich muß mal eine Summary daraus machen und noch mal an alle senden. Aber ohne Größenwunschangabe und Stückzahl brauchen wir auch nicht zu bestellen  

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Tja, die Rückmeldungen aus dem Kader waren eher dürftig...
> Ich muß mal eine Summary daraus machen und noch mal an alle senden. Aber ohne Größenwunschangabe und Stückzahl brauchen wir auch nicht zu bestellen
> 
> Frank



äh? Hätten wir dir schon Vorbestellungen geben sollen? Falls ja, hab ich es auch verpeilt. Ich denke, daß wir relativ problemlos die Mindestmengen zusammenbekommen. Wie weit ist denn das Motiv?


----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2007)

*@ Samstagsschönwetterfahrer: gestern haben wir beschlossen, uns heute um 13 Uhr am Druckhaus (ehemals Shooters) zu treffen. Die Grobplanung führt uns zum Rodgaurundweg - also ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter. Wenn nix unvorhersehbares passiert, sind wir gegen 16 Uhr wieder zurück (zzgl. individueller Anfahrtszeiten). LMB gibt es keinen - Mitfahrer (bekannte und unbekannte) sind gerne willkommen.
*
Also, zieht euch warm an - wird ne lockere Ausfahrt in netter Runde... 

@ Nightrider: habt ihr eure Trophäe gut nach Hause gebracht?

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *@ Samstagsschönwetterfahrer: gestern haben wir beschlossen, uns heute um 13 Uhr am Druckhaus (ehemals Shooters) zu treffen. Die Grobplanung führt uns zum Rodgaurundweg - also ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter. Wenn nix unvorhersehbares passiert, sind wir gegen 16 Uhr wieder zurück (zzgl. individueller Anfahrtszeiten). LMB gibt es keinen - Mitfahrer (bekannte und unbekannte) sind gerne willkommen.
> *
> Also, zieht euch warm an - wird ne lockere Ausfahrt in netter Runde...



Das könnt was werden. Ich welche Richtung fahrt Ihr den RodgauRundweg, wo könnt ich auf Euch stoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das könnt was werden. Ich welche Richtung fahrt Ihr den RodgauRundweg, wo könnt ich auf Euch stoßen



linksrum - von Hanau aus gesehen. Also über die Fasanerie nach Weiskirchen, Jügesheim usw... du kennst dich in der Gegend viel besser aus - also mach nen Vorschlag, wann und wo wir uns treffen können...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. November 2007)

Jazzman:Treffpunkt 12:30 Uhr Mainradweg, wo die Kahl in den Main mündet?

Trikots: Kombi meine Daten hast Du alle. Laß Dir mal von Owajo einen Satz zum probieren schicken.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

... das Wetter ist zu gleil um sich ewig mit Einkaufen aufzuhalten   Komme mit Killer direkt zum Shoooters. 13 Uhr Bis denn ... muß jetzt in die Pötte kommen ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. November 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jazzman:Treffpunkt 12:30 Uhr Mainradweg, wo die Kahl in den Main mündet?


----------



## bike69 (25. November 2007)

Hallo Ihr Schönwetterfahrer von gestern,

danke für die gute Führung , war ne nette Runde


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Schönwetterfahrer von gestern,
> 
> danke für die gute Führung , war ne nette Runde



kommst du also wieder regelmässig mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. November 2007)

Brrrr, was'n Wetter. Da ziehe ich ohne Anzeichen eines schlechten Gewissens das Sofa dem Bike vor.

Ede hatte es neulich mal angesprochen, und am Freitag haben wir die Idee im kleinen Kreis weiterentwickelt. Völlig überraschend naht auch in diesem Jahr wieder Weihnachten. Zeit, das zurückliegende Jahr und gemeinsame Touren Revue passieren zu lassen. 

Wir haben uns überlegt, am Samstag, 15.12.07 in der Gaststätte Buchberg in geselliger Runde eine gemütliche Jahresabschlußfeier zu zelebrieren. Eingeladen sind alle, die an diesem Tag Zeit und Lust dazu haben. Einzige Voraussetzung ist gute Laune.

Einen LMB stelle ich kurzfristig ein. Sobald wir einen groben Überblick über die voraussichtlichen TN haben, werde ich einen Tisch reservieren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Brrrr, was'n Wetter. Da ziehe ich ohne Anzeichen eines schlechten Gewissens das Sofa dem Bike vor.




Hey, kann Dir sagen, war gar nicht soo schlecht, heute da draussen im Revier!
Bei der Abfahrt hat's noch ein bissl geregnet, aber dann war es windig aber trocken. Wir hatten uns kurzfristig entschlossen und Bikes wie Hosen waren danach standesgemäß verdreckt.

Schöne Woche wünsche ich allen Spessartwölfen!

Der Kombinatschef


----------



## Siam (26. November 2007)

Besteht Interesse an ein paar (so etwa 8) WP-Punkten Heute abend so ab 18 Uhr -wenn das Wetter mitspielt?????

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. November 2007)

WP'ler,

Gruss aus dem nasskalten Hollaendischen Bergland  

Niederlande-Spacken hat was fuer sich: man kommt nicht staendig ausser Puste  , die Wege sind meist gut beleuchtet  und die Hollandradfahrer sind meist suuuuperlangsam und man kann im Standgas ueberholen  

der Kombi, der heute Abend hoffentlich wieder rausgeht


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. November 2007)

@Kombi

Ist schon ne nette Sache mit dem Spacken im Frau Antje Land. 

Auf meiner Spackentour gabs noch ein paar Bahnunterführungen die haben das Höhenprofil natürlich mächtig durcheinander gebracht... Es gab sogar welche, die ihre Räder dort die 5 Meter runter und auf der anderen Seite wieder hochgeschoben haben...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Kombi
> 
> Ist schon ne nette Sache mit dem Spacken im Frau Antje Land.
> 
> Auf meiner Spackentour gabs noch ein paar Bahnunterführungen die haben das Höhenprofil natürlich mächtig durcheinander gebracht... Es gab sogar welche, die ihre Räder dort die 5 Meter runter und auf der anderen Seite wieder hochgeschoben haben...



Naja, Bahnunterfuehrungen hats hier nicht, mehr Bahnuebergaenge...
Aber, in den Staedtchen liegt die Kirche im Allgemeinen auf dem hoechsten Punkt (wg. Holland in Not, wenn der Blanke Hans ueber den Deich hupft) also musste ich schon beim Duchqueren der Staedtchen in der Naehe der Kirchen gewaltig in die Steigeisen treten, um den Uphill zu schaffen    
Dafuer macht dann der Downhill umso mehr Spass!

Gruzs


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2007)

Moin Moin Miteinander,

was liegt denn fürs Wochenende an? Wettertechnisch werden wir ja offenbar nicht verwöhnt - es soll aber Samstag nachmittag Aufheiterungen geben? Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine Runde?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. November 2007)

Hi,

warum nicht mach doch mal einen Vorschlag!
Bin Heute seit 8Wochen das erste mal wieder gefahren! 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> warum nicht mach doch mal einen Vorschlag!
> Bin Heute seit 8Wochen das erste mal wieder gefahren!
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bin Heute seit 8Wochen das erste mal wieder gefahren!
> 
> // Rocky



hab ich mitbekommen... waren ziemlich viele Einsatzfahrzeuge mit Signalhorn und Blinklicht unterwegs   

Stelle mir vor, morgen - sobald das Wetter passt - eine Runde auf Teerstrassen oder bestenfalls auf gut befestigten Radwegen zu drehen. Als Ziel können wir ja einen nahegelegenen Weihnachtsmarkt vorsehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (30. November 2007)

Ok Offenbach ist der nächste!


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok Offenbach ist der nächste!



ist das nicht etwas weit für dich ??????   Aber warum nicht?? Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse auf den einzigartigen und unglaublichen Offenbacher Weihnachtsmarkt???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. November 2007)

Dieses WE bleibt das Bike im Keller. Andere Verpflichtungen halten mich ab. 

Aber da die Wetteraussichten eh bescheiden sind, fällt mir der Verzicht nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dieses WE bleibt das Bike im Keller. Andere Verpflichtungen halten mich ab.
> 
> Aber da die Wetteraussichten eh bescheiden sind, fällt mir der Verzicht nicht sonderlich schwer.




Mit dir red ich nicht mehr *Pah*

der platz war für mich bestimmt *grmblgrmblgrmbl*


----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (1. Dezember 2007)

Leutz,
Das Wetter macht mich depressiv. Hab mir ausserdem einen Husten gefangen und gehe heute bestimmt nicht auf Tour, da draussen.

F.S.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Dezember 2007)

Was ist denn das für ein Wetter? 
Was machen wir denn da hat jemand eine Idee? 

//Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2007)

Hey, Halloooooo , lasst euch nicht unterkriegen. Der nette Herr von FFH meinte, daß heute Nachmittag auch mal die Sonne durchkommt... Für Schlechtwetterdepressionen ist der morgige Sonntag geeignet ....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit dir red ich nicht mehr *Pah*
> 
> der platz war für mich bestimmt *grmblgrmblgrmbl*



Ooch, sei doch nicht so, schließlich habe ich mich sooo sehr angestrengt. [shy]


----------



## Siam (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin im WP in der Hölle angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Ich bin im WP in der Hölle angekommen



.. über unsere Platzierungen sprechen wir besser nicht....


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Dezember 2007)

Wir sollten uns vielleicht mal ein Beispiel an _Deisterbruddler_ nehmen...
Der sitzt schon seit dem ersten WP-Tag jeden Tag 10-12 Stunden auf dem Bike... Am 17.11. sogar 15:30h 

Tsia, wer den hochdotierten IBC Winterpokal gewinnen will, der muss halt hart arbeiten...

Entweder er hat ne verdammt gut Sitzcreme oder ihm ist sein Sattel schon angewachsen und er braucht sich nur noch an seiner Sattelstütze anzudocken. Eine andere Theorie wäre natürlich auch, dass er an einer Zeitzonengrenze wohnt und sie dies Punktetechnisch zu nutze macht... Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch... Es muss ein grausamer Zwang für ihn sein.. Immer nur Schlafen, Biken, Schlafen, Biken, ... Ohne Freunde, ganz einsam und alleine an der Spitze... Ich bin mir sicher, er wird das schaffen! Und ich erstarre in Erfurcht vor diesem Extremsportler . Wer kann schon behaupten sein halbes Leben auf dem Bike verbracht zu haben. Da sollten sich Sabine Spitz, Christoph Sauser, Gunn Rita und die Fumic-Brüder mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden... 

Wenns ja net regnen würde, würde ich mich ja jetzt auch aufs Bike setzen und zum Frühstück wieder heim kommen...


----------



## Siam (2. Dezember 2007)

Mein Ziel ist ganz einfach: unter 1000 bleiben.

Besser ist schön, aber auch mit 999 wäre ich zufrieden. Hauptsache überhaupt geradelt.

Wobei ich 666 schon echt lustig finde...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Dezember 2007)

Lustig finde ich die 1 Min. vom Bruder


----------



## fohns (2. Dezember 2007)

war mal wieder in saarbrücken. konnte dort heimtrainerquälen betreiben.
bäh!!!
da fahr ich fast noch lieber im regen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich die 1 Min. vom Bruder



Na ja, Luca hat mich am Donnerstag herausgefordert, das konnte ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. 

Tja wenn ich mir die Punkte von diesem Deichbuddler ansehe und mein Engagement der letzten Wochen hinsichtlich Live-Sport dagegenstelle, dies mit der Leidensfähigkeit vom Länderspiel und der Eintracht Niederlage gegen den VfB multipliziere und zum Quadrat mit den Lionsspielen nehme, dann wäre ich aber so was von ganz vorn dabei, dass ich mir für den Siegerpokal sofort eine neue Vitrine kaufen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Dezember 2007)

Hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen nach Frankfurt zu meinem Bruder (Geburtstag) und dann auf den Weihnachtsmarkt zu spacken. Bin aber heute morgen nach ausgiebigen Genüssen gestern abend   derartig spät aufgewacht, dass es nichts mehr geworden wäre (rechtzeitig zum Geburtstag zu kommen). 
Dafür war der Rückweg vom Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarks auf dem Fusion ein Hochgenuss. Betankt mit Glühwein, den strammen Wind von der Seite und ab Rumpenheim auch noch Regen im 80 Grad Winkel...

Diese Woche bleibt das Pferdchen im Stall, werde die Muckibude besuchen.

Wünsche allseits erfolgreiche Woche, der Kombinatschef


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen nach Frankfurt zu meinem Bruder (Geburtstag) und dann auf den Weihnachtsmarkt zu spacken. Bin aber heute morgen nach ausgiebigen Genüssen gestern abend   derartig spät aufgewacht, dass es nichts mehr geworden wäre (rechtzeitig zum Geburtstag zu kommen).
> Dafür war der Rückweg vom Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarks auf dem Fusion ein Hochgenuss. Betankt mit Glühwein, den strammen Wind von der Seite und ab Rumpenheim auch noch Regen im 80 Grad Winkel...
> 
> Diese Woche bleibt das Pferdchen im Stall, werde die Muckibude besuchen.
> ...



Hey Kombi, ich muss nochmal wegen dem Wölfe-Shirt nachhaken - obwohl das Wetter im mOment alles andere als biketauglich ist... Ist das finale design eigentlich schon fertig?? Falls ja, schicks doch mal an alle...
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal an die Wolfsfeier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5530 am 15.12.2007 erinnern.
Bitte tragt euch ein, damit wir genug Plätze reservieren können.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal an die Wolfsfeier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5530 am 15.12.2007 erinnern.
> Bitte tragt euch ein, damit wir genug Plätze reservieren können.
> ...



erledigt...

Hast ja gestern noch fleissig Punkte gesammelt   Ich hab ein richtig gutes Gefühl, daß der Pokal bald uns gehört.... 

War gestern mit fohns kurzentschlossen auf ne Spackenrunde Richtung AB unterwegs...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja sind schön durch die Frankfurter City gerollt, mit allem drum und dran!
Musst mal im Plauscher Thread schauen da sind Bilder drin!

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2007)

Die Bilder zu betrachten und nicht dabei gewesen zu sein schmerzt.  

So langsam füllt sich ja die TN Liste für den 15.12.
Ich werde mal einen Tisch für ca. 20 Leutchen reservieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Bilder zu betrachten und nicht dabei gewesen zu sein schmerzt.



...die schmerzen sollten sehr groß sein...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...die schmerzen sollten sehr groß sein...



Unbeschreibbare Qualen, unsägliches Leid.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Unbeschreibbare Qualen, unsägliches Leid.



Leiden sollst du!


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Unbeschreibbare Qualen, unsägliches Leid.



vergleichbar damit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2007)

Schlimmer, viel schlimmer.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schlimmer, viel schlimmer.



Du meinst Gerippte statt der Masskrüge?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Dezember 2007)

Un enn Handkäs unner de Naas.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2007)

Entweder Fraa Struwwelisch hat mich angesteckt oder das Frankfurter-Weihnachtsmarkt-unter-Gluehweineinfluss-im-Regen-zurueckspacken hat mich so gefordert, dass ich seit Dienstag schniefe und huste. Und hier in CZ die ganze Woche palavern muss.

Damit: diese Woche nicht das Studio besucht, keine Platzrunde auf dem Spinningbike gedreht, keine WIPO Punkte eingefahren.  
Wochenendbiken in Frage gestellt.

der sieche Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Dezember 2007)

Tja, das ist kein wirklich einladendes Wetter. Auch für's WE sieht's verhalten aus.  

Zum Glück fahren wir aus Spaß an der Freude und nicht weil wir müssen. Nutzen wir also die Zeit und vertreiben uns die Zeit mit angenehmen Dingen.

Für den 15.12. habe ich die Plätze reserviert. Jetzt ist nur noch gute Laune von euch gefordert, damit es ein kurzweiliger Abend wird. 

@Kombi - welcher Entwurf ist es denn jetzt geworden? Gibt's erste Preisindikationen und wie groß fallen die Dinger denn jetzt aus? Entgegen meiner ursprünglich ablehnenden Haltung freunde ich mich so langsam mit dem Trikotgedanken an.  

Vielleicht ist's aber auch die Tatsache, dass ich in ein Assos Trikot wohl nie passen werde, selbst wenn die irgendwann mal die Freeride Ecke für sich entdecken sollten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Dezember 2007)

Bin auch erkältet und hab jetzt schon seit Wochen eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung.
Wär ich doch bloß Beamter geworden.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin auch erkältet und hab jetzt schon seit Wochen eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung.
> Wär ich doch bloß Beamter geworden.



oh weh.... warste endlich mal beim Doc? Gute Besserung, Ede... Hat jemand Lust auf den weltbesten Weihnachtsmarkt in Büdingen am Wochenende?


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Dezember 2007)

Danke Kulmi, wird schon langsam wieder besser.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Dezember 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wär ich doch bloß Beamter geworden..



Dann erkläre deinen Laster doch einfach zur Amtstube. In der Geborgenheit der Staatsfürsorge wirst du sicher schnell genesen.  

@Kulmi - Sonntag würde passen. Lass uns vorher telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte ich habe gedacht du hättest uns schon vergessen.
> Wir haben dich auch lieb, können dir aber leider nicht das Wasser reichen!
> 
> Gruß Rocky


@[email protected], ich benenne nur Tatsachen, die nicht zu entkräften sind. Und meine Worte haben weder mit dem 





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir haben dich auch lieb


noch mit dem 





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> können dir aber leider nicht das Wasser reichen!


zu tun.

Fakt ist, dass ich der einzige bin, der noch regelmäßig Touren anbietet und regelmäßig fährt.Abgesehen von Jazzman und Siam.

Das motiviert (mich) nicht sonderlich im Thread noch aktiv zu sein.

Ich finde es schade, dass Ihr den Thread *"Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau" *nur noch dazu nutzt eure anderweitigen Treffen zu organisieren. Das hat weder etwas mit den Mtb-Forum zu tun und eben noch weniger mit dem Sinn des Threads (mal wieder Post 1 lesen? ). Meine damalige Intention in Hanau etwas auf die Beine zu stellen wird konterkariert. Biker aus unserem Raum, die fahren wollen, werden hier jedenfalls nicht mehr fündig.

Mal Butter bei die Fische. Der Thread müsste eigentlich heißen:

*Regelmäßige Kneipentreffs mit Rothwild, Liteville Scott und Co * 

Schade

In diesem Sinne und schon lange nicht mehr Bis bald im Wald grüßt


Google


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

Rotwild schreibt man ohne "h"... - man schreibt ja auch nicht Aldhi!  

Wölfe, es wird Zeit, daß wir Plan B durchziehen?    

Was meint ihr??


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> *Regelmäßige Kneipentreffs mit Rothwild, Liteville Scott und Co *
> 
> Schade
> 
> ...



No comment!


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Rotwild schreibt man ohne "h"... - man schreibt ja auch nicht Aldhi!
> 
> Wölfe, es wird Zeit, daß wir Plan B durchziehen?
> 
> Was meint ihr??



Mache mal einen Vorschlag. 

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mache mal einen Vorschlag.
> 
> // Rocky




das besprechen wir bei einer unserer nächsten "Sauftouren"


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

R.I.P.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

So, und jetzt geht's hier unverändert weiter. 

Wir wollen dem Schlechtwetterblues doch kein Forum bieten.


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, und jetzt geht's hier unverändert weiter.


Was auch sonst ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Dezember 2007)

An alle mehr oder weniger wetterfesten Frühaufsteher...

Ich werde morgen eine Runde durch die heimischen Gebiete drehen... LMB gibts keinen, ich komm um 8.30 Uhr an der B8-Parkbucht vorbei. Wer mitfahren will, kann sich ja gerne hier zu Wort melden.

Es geht dann durch durch den Alzenauer Wald Richtung Michelbach und von dort Richtung Hahnenkamm. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren ist herzlich eingeladen.
Fahrzeit 3-4 Stunden (je nach Wetterlage) und mind. 600Hm.

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> An alle mehr oder weniger wetterfesten Frühaufsteher...
> 
> Ich werde morgen eine Runde durch die heimischen Gebiete drehen... LMB gibts keinen, ich komm um 8.30 Uhr an der B8-Parkbucht vorbei. Wer mitfahren will, kann sich ja gerne hier zu Wort melden.
> 
> ...



Hey Jaz, 8:30 Uhr? Das ist aber net dein Ernst, oder? Das ist mir definitv zu früh... ausserdem stehen Samstag vormittag immer verschiedene Besorgungen auf dem Plan. Ich könnte aber eine Runde am Nachmittag vorstellen?


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Dezember 2007)

@Kulmi  Mein vollster Ernst... oder August oder doch Dezember?
Hab mich am morgigen Nachmittag schon dem Glühhühüwein verschrieben... 

Aber vielleicht gehts mit dem Bike auf den Weihnachtsmarkt... Mal sehen...

Aber morgen 8.30 Uhr B8 steht fest!

Gruß
jazz


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Kulmi  Mein vollster Ernst... oder August oder doch Dezember?
> Hab mich am morgigen Nachmittag schon dem Glühhühüwein verschrieben...
> 
> Aber vielleicht gehts mit dem Bike auf den Weihnachtsmarkt... Mal sehen...
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


>



 

@ jaz: was hältst du davon, Samstag nachmittag gemeinsam zum Weihnachtsmarkt zu fahren??


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Dezember 2007)

@Kulmi  Sorry, das wird sicher morgen nichts... Weiß noch nicht genau wann ich losfahre... Werde dann zu Holly-Jane fahren und mir ihr noch ne Runde drehen und danach werden wir auf dem Rückweg mal auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt vorbeischauen.

Aber wie wärs nächste Woche Mittwoch Abend... Nightride nach Aschaffenburg...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2007)

@ jaz: Mittwoch geht es nicht. Dienstag auch net und Donnerstag gibts die erste Freireiter Session in FFM. Da können wir ja gemeinsam hin?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Dezember 2007)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (8. Dezember 2007)

An einigen Stellen ist es bereits angedeutet worden.

So schlage ich hier angesichts der insgesamten Entwicklung des Threads vor, dass wir einen neuen Thread schaffen.
Mein Vorschlag resultiert nicht aus irgendwelchen Animositäten, sondern ergibt sich für mich rein aus logischen Gründen.

Weiterhin schlage ich vor, den neuen Thread "Das Spessart-Wölfe-Forum" ohne irgendwelche Erweiterungen zu benennen.
Und ich rege an, dass Bruder Jörn den neuen Thread aufmacht. Weil er so schön schreiben kann und weil er leider gerade viel Zeit dazu hat.

Trotz meines aus rein rationalen Gründen resultierenden Vorschlages möchte ich nicht versäumen, mein Bedauern über die Entwicklung hier im Forum zu äußern.

Der Fred ist tot.
Es lebe der Fred.

Mit den besten Grüßen vom
Fohns


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Dezember 2007)

@Kulmi Ich mit meinen CC-Flöhen bei den Freireitern???? Da werde ich ja nicht zum Rotwild sondern zum Freiwild...   Ok, ich gebe ja zu mir spuckt die ganze Zeit schon ein [flüstermodusan] Nicolai Helius FR [flüstermodusaus] im Kopf rum ....

Aber ich denke ich sollte lieber die Rolltreppen für andere frei lassen...


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Kulmi Ich mit meinen CC-Flöhen bei den Freireitern???? Da werde ich ja nicht zum Rotwild sondern zum Freiwild...   Ok, ich gebe ja zu mir spuckt die ganze Zeit schon ein [flüstermodusan] Nicolai Helius FR [flüstermodusaus] im Kopf rum ....
> 
> Aber ich denke ich sollte lieber die Rolltreppen für andere frei lassen...



Freireiter, hier kündigt sich lautstark Nachwuchs an...


----------



## crazymtb (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jungs!

Mal was anderes ....
Ich habe heute meine erste Tour gewagt, nach meinem schweren Unfall vor einem 1/2Jahr   
Schön im GA-Bereich und auf gemächlichen Wegen, hätte ich im Sommer nicht mehr geglaubt, dass es noch funzen wird.

Schönen 2.Advent
Crazymtb


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> So schlage ich hier angesichts der insgesamten Entwicklung des Threads vor, dass wir einen neuen Thread schaffen.


Guter Vorschlag! Es liegt ja auf der Hand, dass ich als ehemaliger Treadgründer mit einer damals bestimmten Motivation heraus am wenigsten damit klar komme wenn die Tendenz eine ganz andere ist als sie gewollt war.  

Vor allen Dingen fällts mir schwer mein Maul zu halten wenn mein Eindruck teils auch von anderen Bikern bestätigt wird.

Ihr sehts halt lockerer, dann verkauft Euch auch mit Eurem Thread in dieser Weise.

Mir gefiel die Entwicklung hier auch schon lange nicht mehr....-deswegen hatte ich mich schon vom Thread abgewand-  und wenn man mir halt die Gelegenheit gibt meine Meinung zu äussern, bin ich nicht der Typ der still hält sondern dann auch kein Blatt vorm Mund nimmt.

Euren Thread könnt ihr gestalten wie Ihr wollt, wenns mir nicht passt fühl ich mich auch nicht persönlich betroffen..Gute Lösung!

Im Übrigen habe ich gegen niemanden etwas persönlich, sondern mich hat hier alleine die Tendenz (siehe Post oben) säuerlich gemacht.


fohns schrieb:


> Der Fred ist tot.
> Es lebe der Fred.


Genau  Und viel Glück! (Er wird bestimmt genauso erfolgreich wie der Plauscher und jetzt sogar schon der Freireiter Thread )

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Dezember 2007)

Spessartwölfe,

dess Lebbää gehd weidää. 

Kopf hoch und weiterfahren.

War heute auch nur kurz draussen, mit Fr. Struwwelisch. Sie soll aber selbst berichten, am Besten mit Foto.

der Kombinatschef


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2007)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> Mal was anderes ....
> Ich habe heute meine erste Tour gewagt, nach meinem schweren Unfall vor einem 1/2Jahr
> ...



Mensch Crazy, das sind doch sehr gute News.  Ich freu mich, dich nächsten Samstag in geselliger Runde wieder anzutreffen.

Seht ihr Buben, das sind Sachen die hier hinein gehören. Und nicht, ob sich irgendjemand falsch verstanden fühlt und wegen gekränkter Eitelkeit diesen Srett in Frage stellt.

Ich glaube, ihr habt wirklich nicht begriffen, was wirklich wichtig ist und wo man auch mal fünf gerade sein lassen sollte. 

Have fun.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Kulmi Ich mit meinen CC-Flöhen bei den Freireitern???? Da werde ich ja nicht zum Rotwild sondern zum Freiwild...   Ok, ich gebe ja zu mir spuckt die ganze Zeit schon ein [flüstermodusan] Nicolai Helius FR [flüstermodusaus] im Kopf rum ....
> 
> Aber ich denke ich sollte lieber die Rolltreppen für andere frei lassen...





so, so ein *Helius FR*....

FR steht doch für freireiter, oder... ?




@Google:


----------



## Kulminator (9. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so, so ein *Helius FR*....
> 
> FR steht doch für freireiter, oder... ?
> 
> ...



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Seht ihr Buben, das sind Sachen die hier hinein gehören. Und nicht, ob sich irgendjemand falsch verstanden fühlt und wegen gekränkter Eitelkeit diesen Srett in Frage stellt.


Mein Liebster, ich frage mich gerade wer sich hier auf die Füsse getreten und in seiner Eitelkeit gekränkt fühlt Ich sehe nur, dass einige mit Kritik hier nicht umgehen können, und das ganze ein bisserl sehr  persönlich nehmen. Sachlich wirds jedenfalls nicht angegangen sonst wer der eine oder andere schon aufs gleiche gekommen wenn er sich mal die posts der letzten Seiten angeschaut hätte 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr habt wirklich nicht begriffen, was wirklich wichtig ist und wo man auch mal fünf gerade sein lassen sollte. Have fun.


Keine Angst, es versteht jeder was Du meinst. Sogar ich  Ich finde das auch ne klasse Sache und das Miteinander und der Zusammenhalt gehören zweifelos dabei. Das Ganze muß sich halt nur die Waage halten (Zumindest im Thread). Gell ? 

Im Plauscherthread steht Plauschen drin. Da ists in Ordung wie der Thread läuft. Hier im Thread steht was anderes  

Es kann jeder machen was er will....offensichtlich, so scheint es mir, haben aber einige nicht den Mut was Neues auf die Beine zu stellen  

Ich denk das wars von meiner Seite. Die Fronten sind eh zu verhärtet, als das eine der beiden Seiten auch nu8r ein bisschen Einsicht haben könnte 


Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Dezember 2007)

Der einzige der "Deinen" thread tötet bist "meiner Meinung" nach Du,
mit deiner ewigen Kritik, wenn was Bikefremdes geschrieben wird!

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ?



was willst du mir damit sagen


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> mit deiner ewigen Kritik, wenn was Bikefremdes geschrieben wird!
> 
> // Rocky


 "Wenn (mal?) was" ist gut...Schade das Du nicht richtig liest oder verstehen willst.

Uuund Tschüsssss


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2007)

Ok. dann macht halt weiter wie gehabt wenn der Mod den Thread nicht schliesst worum ich ihn gebeten habe (meine Hoffnungen sind da eher mäßig). Ich hab gesagt was zu sagen war (war ja eigentlich hier eh schon weg) und lass den Thread in Ruhe.

Wobei "Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und nähere Umgebung ! Ab in den Spessart !" ja mal gar nicht passt  

*Brrrrschüttl*


----------



## Frank (9. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, kann ich Google eigentlich nur recht geben.

Der Titel des Threads beinhaltet "Biketreffs" - und dabei geht es meiner Meinung nach ums Biken, natürlich ist es ok auch mal über das Drumherum zu schreiben aber der Schwerpunkt liegt doch auf Verabredungen für Touren oder?

Also, wenn ihr einen neuen Thread aufmachen wollt, in dem es wieder um Tourentreffs geht - dann nur zu! Fürs "Plauschen" könnt ihr euch woanders auslassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

